# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Ո՞վ է մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի ամենամեծ պատասխանատուն

## Artgeo

Այս հարցումը http://www.e-channel.am/ կայքում էր դրված։ Իմ կարծիքով բավականին հետաքրքիր հարցում է։  :Smile:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

«ընդդիմութիւնը» կատեգորիան երկու մասի բաժանէք.
1-...ընդդոմութիւն
2-...ընդդիմութիւն

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> «ընդդիմութիւնը» կատեգորիան երկու մասի բաժանէք.
> 1-...ընդդիմութիւն
> 2-...ընդդիմութիւն


1-Լեւոն տ. պ.ի առաջնորդութեամբ ընդդիմութիւն:
2-Լեւոն տ.պ.ին չսատարող ընդդիմութիւն:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

*Մոդերատորական։ Գռարումը ջնջված է նկատողությունով*

----------


## Մտահոգ

> 1-Լեւոն տ. պ.ի առաջնորդութեամբ ընդդիմութիւն:
> 2-Լեւոն տ.պ.ին չսատարող ընդդիմութիւն:


մի խելացի մարդ ժամանակին ասել է "երբ բնական ցանկությունները չեն բավարարվում մարդիկ վերածվում են դեւերի" մեր ժամանակի համար կարելի է մի փոքր ուղղումով ասել "երբ բնական ցանկությունների բավարարման միակ միջոցը հանդիսանում է ինտերնետային թարախարտադրումը մարդիկ վեր են ածվում հայատյացների միաժամանակ սիրելով յուր հայրենիքն ու Մասիսը հեռվից" սրանք մարտի 1-ի անտեսանելի մեղավորներն են, իսկ հայլուրատեսանելի "մեղավորները" բնականաբար 
Լեւոն տ. պ.ի առաջնորդութեամբ ընդդիմութիւնն է վասնզի ասոնք բավականաչափ հիմար եղած են չհասկնալու համար մեկ պարզ ճշմարտութիւն "որ երկիրին մեջ որ կլլաս գոցե բերանդ, ու գոհությունդ առաքէ առ Տերն Ամենակալ զի քեզի առիթը կուդան շնչելու անվճար ու ամէն Աստծո օր պնակ մը լափ կլլելու, ԼՏՊ-ի առաջնորդած ընդդիմությունը կարծեց թե հայաստանը տարբեր է այլ երկրներէն ու հոս կրնան լափ կլլելը չհամարել այլեւս բավարար հայ ազգի զարգացման համար ու կարձեցին թե արդարութիւնը նաեվ պայման է մարդոց, նամանավանդ հայ մարդերու բնականոն ապրելակերպին մեջ, ու աս սխալ մտայնութեան հետեվանքով առաջացուցին մարտի 1, ու ֆանատիկ drag-addict-ները խառակիրի ըրին ինքնզինքին մեղքը բարդելով անանկ սուրբ մարդոց վրա ինչպիսիքն են ՍՍ-ն ու ՌՔ-ն
մեղավոր են նաեվ "Լեւոն տ.պ.ին չսատարող ընդդիմութիւն" քանզի ասոնք սկիզբէն չհասկցան որ ամէն ինչ կվաճառվի աս մեղավոր աշխարհիս մեջ, կարծեցին թե երիտասարդ քաղաքական գործիչ ու սիրունի ջան առտուրիկ ըլլալու գինը կելլա Բաղրամյանի վրա գտնվող բորսային մեջ, բայց ցավոք չեր կարող ելնել զի նույնիսկ գեղեցիկ  ու խելացի մարմնավաճառը չի գնահատվեր անգրագետ մարդոց կողմէ, ու վճարվեցավ Լեւոն տ.պ.ին չսատարող ընդդիմութիւնը բնավ ալ ոչ հոյժ բարձր գին, բայց ասոնք արի ու տես որ "զդաչի" ալ տվեցին ընդհամենը 8 անմեղ հոգի, կսեք քիչ է, համամիտ եմ կրնա ըլլալ որ քիչ է բայց ըշտէ ասիկա է այսօրվա բորսային մեջ գինը..

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Քվեարկությունը ցույց է տալիս ու հստակ ցույց կտա, թե ովքեր են մեղավորները:

Չեմ ուզում շատ մանրանալ ու խոսել արդեն 20 օր ծեծված թեմայով: Մենակ մի բան կասեմ, այն որ չհաշված Հայստանի հեռավոր գյուղերում և նմանատիպ լրատվականորեն աշխարհից կտրված մասերից, մնացածի հիմնական մասը`95%-ը մոտավոր, *գիտի թե ովքեր են մեղավորները ու էլ երբեք չի ընկնի Հավլուրի ազդեցության տակ:*

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> մի խելացի մարդ ժամանակին ասել է "երբ բնական ցանկությունները չեն բավարարվում մարդիկ վերածվում են դեւերի" մեր ժամանակի համար կարելի է մի փոքր ուղղումով ասել "երբ բնական ցանկությունների բավարարման միակ միջոցը հանդիսանում է ինտերնետային թարախարտադրումը մարդիկ վեր են ածվում հայատյացների միաժամանակ սիրելով յուր հայրենիքն ու Մասիսը հեռվից" սրանք մարտի 1-ի անտեսանելի մեղավորներն են, իսկ հայլուրատեսանելի "մեղավորները" բնականաբար 
> Լեւոն տ. պ.ի առաջնորդութեամբ ընդդիմութիւնն է վասնզի ասոնք բավականաչափ հիմար եղած են չհասկնալու համար մեկ պարզ ճշմարտութիւն "որ երկիրին մեջ որ կլլաս գոցե բերանդ, ու գոհությունդ առաքէ առ Տերն Ամենակալ զի քեզի առիթը կուդան շնչելու անվճար ու ամէն Աստծո օր պնակ մը լափ կլլելու, ԼՏՊ-ի առաջնորդած ընդդիմությունը կարծեց թե հայաստանը տարբեր է այլ երկրներէն ու հոս կրնան լափ կլլելը չհամարել այլեւս բավարար հայ ազգի զարգացման համար ու կարձեցին թե արդարութիւնը նաեվ պայման է մարդոց, նամանավանդ հայ մարդերու բնականոն ապրելակերպին մեջ, ու աս սխալ մտայնութեան հետեվանքով առաջացուցին մարտի 1, ու ֆանատիկ drag-addict-ները խառակիրի ըրին ինքնզինքին մեղքը բարդելով անանկ սուրբ մարդոց վրա ինչպիսիքն են ՍՍ-ն ու ՌՔ-ն
> մեղավոր են նաեվ "Լեւոն տ.պ.ին չսատարող ընդդիմութիւն" քանզի ասոնք սկիզբէն չհասկցան որ ամէն ինչ կվաճառվի աս մեղավոր աշխարհիս մեջ, կարծեցին թե երիտասարդ քաղաքական գործիչ ու սիրունի ջան առտուրիկ ըլլալու գինը կելլա Բաղրամյանի վրա գտնվող բորսային մեջ, բայց ցավոք չեր կարող ելնել զի նույնիսկ գեղեցիկ  ու խելացի մարմնավաճառը չի գնահատվեր անգրագետ մարդոց կողմէ, ու վճարվեցավ Լեւոն տ.պ.ին չսատարող ընդդիմութիւնը բնավ ալ ոչ հոյժ բարձր գին, բայց ասոնք արի ու տես որ "զդաչի" ալ տվեցին ընդհամենը 8 անմեղ հոգի, կսեք քիչ է, համամիտ եմ կրնա ըլլալ որ քիչ է բայց ըշտէ ասիկա է այսօրվա բորսային մեջ գինը..


Եթէ գրածէդ բան մը հասկցար, ինծի արեւելահայերէն թարգմանէ, որ ես ալ հասկնամ:

----------


## Anchi

Երկու կողմն էլ մեղավոր էր: Բայց ամենամեղավորը ժողովուրդն էր:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Եթէ գրածէդ բան մը հասկցար, ինծի արեւելահայերէն թարգմանէ, որ ես ալ հասկնամ:


մի անգամ Բալզակը հրատարակչի մոտ է բերում իր նոր գրված գիրքը, հաջորդ օրը գալիս է նրա կարծիքը իմանալու, հրատարակիչը ասում է Բալզակին -միտքը պետք է այնպես շարադրված լինի որ ամեն մի ապուշի հասկանալի լինի, -շատ լավ -պատասխանում է Բալզակը եւ գրպանից հանելով գրիչը խնդրում է հրատարակչին ասելու թե կոնկրետ որ տողերն էին նրան անհասկանալի

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> մի անգամ Բալզակը հրատարակչի մոտ է բերում իր նոր գրված գիրքը, հաջորդ օրը գալիս է նրա կարծիքը իմանալու, հրատարակիչը ասում է Բալզակին -միտքը պետք է այնպես շարադրված լինի որ ամեն մի ապուշի հասկանալի լինի, -շատ լավ -պատասխանում է Բալզակը եւ գրպանից հանելով գրիչը խնդրում է հրատարակչին ասելու թե կոնկրետ որ տողերն էին նրան անհասկանալի


Ապուշիս բացատրիր այն մտայնութիւնը, որ թեւածում է ձեր՝ լեւոնականների ոլորտում, թէ «ան որ մեզ հետ չէ, տականք է կամ՝ դաւաճան»
Բացատրիր ինձ այս միտքը:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ապուշիս բացատրիր այն մտայնութիւնը, որ թեւածում է ձեր՝ լեւոնականների ոլորտում, թէ «ան որ մեզ հետ չէ, տականք է կամ՝ դաւաճան»
> Բացատրիր ինձ այս միտքը:



նախ հարցդ սխալ հասցեով ես տալիս ես լեվոնական չեմ, սա մեկ եւ 2րդ ստում ես, ես շատ ազատատենչ մարդկանց եմ ճանաչում, դրանք քո ասած "լեվոնականներն" են, որոնք նման մտայնություն չունեն ԲԱՁԱՐՁԱԿԱՆԱՊԵՍ, այսինքն վիրավորանք չհամարես քո խոսքերից եմ մեջբերում -ապուշիդ հասկանալի է՞

----------


## Fobus

ընտրել եմ սադրիչները տարբերակը
իմ կարծիքով սադրիչները և իշխանությունն էր, և ոստիկանությունը, և ընդդիմությունը և ցույցարարներից(նրանք, ովքեր փնտրում էին "ուրախություն")
---
իմ կարծիքով անմեղ են գաղափարի հետևից գնացով ժողովուրդը
ափսոս ուրիշ անմեղ չկա

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> նախ հարցդ սխալ հասցեով ես տալիս ես լեվոնական չեմ, սա մեկ եւ 2րդ ստում ես, ես շատ ազատատենչ մարդկանց եմ ճանաչում, դրանք քո ասած "լեվոնականներն" են, որոնք նման մտայնություն չունեն ԲԱՁԱՐՁԱԿԱՆԱՊԵՍ, այսինքն վիրավորանք չհամարես քո խոսքերից եմ մեջբերում -ապուշիդ հասկանալի է՞


Կարեւոր չէ ինչական ես, կարեւոր ո՞ւմ շահին ես ծառայում...խելացի:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Կարեւոր չէ ինչական ես, կարեւոր ո՞ւմ շահին ես ծառայում...խելացի:


մաքուր "արեվելահայերեն" գրեմ որ չնեղանաս :Hands Up: 

էն մտայնության մոմենտով ոնց որ հասկցար, ախե ջան, ուրախ եմ առաջնթաց ա ամեն ձեվ, իսկ ես ծառայում եմ պարսկական Շահին, հրեամասսոնական համաշխարային դավադրության գլխավոր հրամանատարի ինտեռնետային հիպնոսի գծով համակարգողն եմ Հայկական բարձրավանդակում, "ազատություն եվ հայրենիքի արժանապատիվ ապագա" միջազգային տեռռորիստական խմբավորման գաղափարախոսը ու էլի լիքը շահեր, ցարեր, ու սուլթաններ, լավ էր ապեր՞ հիմա ինձ բացահայտեցիր ու ծառայություն մը ըրիր Մասիսին ու մեծն դաշնակ Ռոստոմին, բռռավօ

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> մաքուր "արեվելահայերեն" գրեմ որ չնեղանաս
> 
> էն մտայնության մոմենտով ոնց որ հասկցար, ախե ջան, ուրախ եմ առաջնթաց ա ամեն ձեվ, իսկ ես ծառայում եմ պարսկական Շահին, հրեամասսոնական համաշխարային դավադրության գլխավոր հրամանատարի ինտեռնետային հիպնոսի գծով համակարգողն եմ Հայկական բարձրավանդակում, "ազատություն եվ հայրենիքի արժանապատիվ ապագա" միջազգային տեռռորիստական խմբավորման գաղափարախոսը ու էլի լիքը շահեր, ցարեր, ու սուլթաններ, լավ էր ապեր՞ հիմա ինձ բացահայտեցիր ու ծառայություն մը ըրիր Մասիսին ու մեծն դաշնակ Ռոստոմին, բռռավօ


Ոչինչ, աւելի լաւը կարայիր գրել ապե:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ոչինչ, աւելի լաւը կարայիր գրել ապե:


հիմա հանգիստ ես, ծառայեցիր հայրենիքիդ մի հոգու էլ բացահայտեցիր որոնք ծառայում են ՈՒՄ շահին, հիմա անուշ անուշ կքնես հայրենիքին օգնած մարդու վաստակածատ նինջով, վաղը կրնաս նե քանի մը ղուրուշ ալ հայաստանի որբերուն ղրկե անոնք շատոնց միս կերած չեն ըլլա, մեծն բարերար Պանդուխտ, մերսի քեզի

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> հիմա հանգիստ ես, ծառայեցիր հայրենիքիդ մի հոգու էլ բացահայտեցիր որոնք ծառայում են ՈՒՄ շահին, հիմա անուշ անուշ կքնես հայրենիքին օգնած մարդու վաստակածատ նինջով, վաղը կրնաս նե քանի մը ղուրուշ ալ հայաստանի որբերուն ղրկե անոնք շատոնց միս կերած չեն ըլլա, մեծն բարերար Պանդուխտ, մերսի քեզի


Անչափ շնորհակալ եմ քեզնից, որ օր ու գիշեր տգնում ես հայրենիքի ազատութեա՜ն, բարօրութեա՜ն ու ՊԱՅԾԱՌ ապագայի համար:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Հարցս Արտգէոյին.
Հարցմանդ մէջ նշած ես «ընդդիմութիւն» եւ «ցուցարարներ», միթէ այդքան տարբեր է. այս պարագային: Իսկ եթէ ընդդիմութիւնը լաւապէս կազմակերպեր հանրահաւաք, պէ՞տք էր թոյլ տար սադրիչների գործունէութեան: Իսկ եթէ բացառում էք սադրիչների գոյութիւնը ընդդիմութեան շարքերում, ապա վերեւի տրամաբանութեամբ. «ոստիկաններ» եւ «սադրիչներ» կատեգորիները նոյնը չե՞ն լինում:
Սա որպէսզի քվեները չցրվեն:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> սիրելով յուր հայրենիքն ու Մասիսը հեռվից


Սէրը կապ չունի հեռուի ու մօտի հետ, կարող է մօտն ըլնես ու չսիրես:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> մի խելացի մարդ ժամանակին ասել է "երբ բնական ցանկությունները չեն բավարարվում մարդիկ վերածվում են դեւերի" մեր ժամանակի համար կարելի է մի փոքր ուղղումով ասել "երբ բնական ցանկությունների բավարարման միակ միջոցը հանդիսանում է ինտերնետային թարախարտադրումը մարդիկ վեր են ածվում հայատյացների միաժամանակ սիրելով յուր հայրենիքն ու Մասիսը հեռվից" սրանք մարտի 1-ի անտեսանելի մեղավորներն են, իսկ հայլուրատեսանելի "մեղավորները" բնականաբար 
> Լեւոն տ. պ.ի առաջնորդութեամբ ընդդիմութիւնն է վասնզի ասոնք բավականաչափ հիմար եղած են չհասկնալու համար մեկ պարզ ճշմարտութիւն "որ երկիրին մեջ որ կլլաս գոցե բերանդ, ու գոհությունդ առաքէ առ Տերն Ամենակալ զի քեզի առիթը կուդան շնչելու անվճար ու ամէն Աստծո օր պնակ մը լափ կլլելու, ԼՏՊ-ի առաջնորդած ընդդիմությունը կարծեց թե հայաստանը տարբեր է այլ երկրներէն ու հոս կրնան լափ կլլելը չհամարել այլեւս բավարար հայ ազգի զարգացման համար ու կարձեցին թե արդարութիւնը նաեվ պայման է մարդոց, նամանավանդ հայ մարդերու բնականոն ապրելակերպին մեջ, ու աս սխալ մտայնութեան հետեվանքով առաջացուցին մարտի 1, ու ֆանատիկ drag-addict-ները խառակիրի ըրին ինքնզինքին մեղքը բարդելով անանկ սուրբ մարդոց վրա ինչպիսիքն են ՍՍ-ն ու ՌՔ-ն
> մեղավոր են նաեվ "Լեւոն տ.պ.ին չսատարող ընդդիմութիւն" քանզի ասոնք սկիզբէն չհասկցան որ ամէն ինչ կվաճառվի աս մեղավոր աշխարհիս մեջ, կարծեցին թե երիտասարդ քաղաքական գործիչ ու սիրունի ջան առտուրիկ ըլլալու գինը կելլա Բաղրամյանի վրա գտնվող բորսային մեջ, բայց ցավոք չեր կարող ելնել զի նույնիսկ գեղեցիկ  ու խելացի մարմնավաճառը չի գնահատվեր անգրագետ մարդոց կողմէ, ու վճարվեցավ Լեւոն տ.պ.ին չսատարող ընդդիմութիւնը բնավ ալ ոչ հոյժ բարձր գին, բայց ասոնք արի ու տես որ "զդաչի" ալ տվեցին ընդհամենը 8 անմեղ հոգի, կսեք քիչ է, համամիտ եմ կրնա ըլլալ որ քիչ է բայց ըշտէ ասիկա է այսօրվա բորսային մեջ գինը..


Կը փորձեմ կոր հասկանալ, բայց դարձեալ չեղաւ, բայց բաւականին աղէկ խօսքեր կը թուին ինձի:

----------


## Kuk

> Երկու կողմն էլ մեղավոր էր: Բայց ամենամեղավորը ժողովուրդն էր:


Հետաքրքիրա էդ ինչու՞մ ես տեսնում ժողովրդի մեղքը: Որ չեն կարողանում ստրուկ լինեն դրա համա՞ր: Թե մտածում ես վերևը նստած մի քանի բռնապետ ճիշտ են, մի քանի հարյուր հազար ժողովուրդ՝ սխալ: Էս ոնց հասկացա հայլուրին լավ էլ հաջողվելա հա՞ իրա նպատակին հասնել:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հետաքրքիրա էդ ինչու՞մ ես տեսնում ժողովրդի մեղքը: Որ չեն կարողանում ստրուկ լինեն դրա համա՞ր: Թե մտածում ես վերևը նստած մի քանի բռնապետ ճիշտ են, մի քանի հարյուր հազար ժողովուրդ՝ սխալ: Էս ոնց հասկացա հայլուրին լավ էլ հաջողվելա հա՞ իրա նպատակին հասնել:


Շատ մարդկանց եմ հանդիպել, որ ասում են _"Ես Հայլուր չեմ նայում"_ , բայց բառ առ բառ կրկնում են Հավլուրի ասածները:

----------


## Kuk

> Շատ մարդկանց եմ հանդիպել, որ ասում են _"Ես Հայլուր չեմ նայում"_ , բայց բառ առ բառ կրկնում են Հավլուրի ասածները:


Ճիշտն ասած չնկատեցի թե ում մասին ես ասում, բայց եթե ճիշտն ասեմ, ես չեմ մտածում, որ հայլուր նայելը լավ չի կամ պետք չի նայել, ես մտածում եմ, որ ուղակի պետք չի հայլուրը սարքել ինֆորմացիայի միակ աղբյուր և նրա ասածները ընդունել որպես հիմք:

----------


## Norton

> Շատ մարդկանց եմ հանդիպել, որ ասում են _"Ես Հայլուր չեմ նայում"_ , բայց բառ առ բառ կրկնում են Հավլուրի ասածները:


օրինակ ես երկար ժամանակ չեմ նայում ,միայն այն պատճառով ,որ համգիստ չեմ կարում էդ հաղորդումը նայեմ,իրանց ստերը լսեմ,բայց ինտերնետում պրոիշխանական թերթեր կարդում եմ:

----------


## Kuk

Եթե երկրում որևէ զանգվածային միջոցառում է անցկացվում, որի ժամանակ լինում են վնասներ կրող անձիք, կարծում եմ, որ իշխանություններն են պատասխանատու այդ ամենի համար: Տվյալ պարագայում իշխանությունների կողմից է եղել այդ անկարգությունների հրահրումը, ինչը և ավելի մեծ պատասխանատվության է ենթարկում իշխանությանը: Իսկ ովքեր ասում են թե պատասխանատուն Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է, ակամաից նրանք համարում են Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին Հ.Հ. նախագահ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երկու կողմն էլ մեղավոր էր: Բայց ամենամեղավորը ժողովուրդն էր:


Հետաքրքիր տեսակետ :Think:  Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, որ մեկն ասի, թե ժողովուրդն էր մեղավոր :Shok:

----------


## ArmSOAD

Astgh ջան, համամիտ եմ քո հետ:  :Wink: 
Խեղճ ժողովուրդ... Էս ել  իրանց վրա գցեցին... Երեվի "ժողովուրդն էր հարձակվել խաղաղ ոստիկանության վրա"  :Smile:  Լավ էլի ժող... գոնե ետ խեղճերի վրա մի գցեք մեղքը...

----------


## REAL_ist

ամենամեծ մեղավորը ու պատասխանատուն առաջինը բռնությանը դիմողնա, իսկ թե ովա առաջինը բռնության դիմել բոլորինա հայտնի, մնացածը արդեն անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանություն էր

----------


## Annychka

> Երկու կողմն էլ մեղավոր էր: Բայց ամենամեղավորը ժողովուրդն էր:


Բայց կարաս ասես ժողովուրդը ինչովա մեղավոր??????? որ փորձելա առաջին անգամ  իր բողոքի ձայնը բարձրացնի????????? :Blush:

----------


## firewall

Մեղավորը Կեևնի-ին սպանողն էր…  :Shok:

----------


## Pchuk

Մեղավոր են --- Ոմն այլազգի անձնավորություններ, որոնց մենք չենք ճանաչում, իսկ նրանք ճանաչում են մեր հոգեբանությունը, տաքարյունությունը և ամենակարևորը մեր՝ փողի և իշխանության ձգտելու հակումը: Չէ՛, ավելի ճիշտ, մենք ենք մեղավոր, որ այդպիսի բնավորություն ունենք:

----------


## Սաքուլ

Իմ կարծիքով հարցումը մի քիչ *անճշտություններ* ունի: 
Նախ ընդդիմությունը լայն հասկացողություն է, և դրա մեջ միայն Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չի մտնում: 
Եթե ընդունենք, որ այս հարցման մեջ "ընդդիմություն" ասվածը վերաբերում է միայն Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, ապա կարելի է նաև "ցուցարարներ" տողը հավասարեցնել "ընդդիմություն" տողին: 
"Իշխանություն" տողը կարելի է հավասարեցնել "ոստիկանություն" տողին: 
"Սադրիչներ" տողը շատ հարաբերական է, և այնտեղ կարող են մտնել թե' Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մարդիկ, թե' իշխանությունների մարդիկ, սակայն ես ավելի հակված եմ առաջինին: 
Իմ կարծիքով, այստեղ պետք էր հարցման մեջ դնել ընդամենը երկու տող`
1. Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան
2. Սերժ Սարգսյան /Ռոբերտ Քոչարյան/: 

Ես քվեարկել եմ "ցուցարարներ" տողը:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Սադրիչներին ուղղարկում է ոստիկանությունը, իսկ ոստիկանությանը՝ իշխանությունը: Ուստի հարցման այս 3 կետերի առանձնացումը սխալ եմ համարում:
Ինչ վերաբերում է մյուս 2 կետերին, ապա ընդդիությունը և ցուցարարները տվյալ դեպքում միքիչ տարբեր բաներ են: Ընդդիմությունը կարելի է ասել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի համակիրներն են, իսկ ցուցարարները այն մարդիկ են, ովքեր միացել են հակասերժական շարժմանը:
Ամեն դեպքում այս դեպքերի մեղավորը իշխանությունն է: Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սահմանադրությունը և օրենքները հարմարեցված են հայտնի ժողովրդավարական պետությունների օրենքների հետ: Եվ եթե իշխանությունները հարգեին իրենց իսկ գրած օրենքները, ապա շատ հնարավոր կլիներ, որ ոչ մի բախում չլիներ խաղաղ ցուցարարների և ոստիկանության միջև: Պրովոկատորներ եղել են և ըստ օրենքի նրանք պետք է ձերբակալվեին, բայց քանի որ քոչարյանասերժական կլանը օրինապիղծ է, այդ պատճառով էլ հերիք չէ սադրիչները չէին պատժվում, այլ օր օրի ավելանում էին:
Նույնիսկ եթե մարտի 1-ին Ազատության հրապարակում մի ամբողջ զինամթերքի արսենալ լիներ, ոստիկանությունը առանց նստացույցի ղեկավարներին զգուշացնելու կամ բարձրախոսով ցուցարարներին հայտարարելու, որ եկել են տարածքը քննելու, իրավունք չունեին հարձակվելու խաղաղ ժողովրդի վրա:

Օրինապահ կոչեցյալները օրենքը ոտնահարեցին: Նախագահ կոչեցյալը արտակարգ դրություն հայտարարեց մայրաքաղաքում, այն մեկնաբանությամբ թե սահմանադրությունը տապալելու վտանգ կա, չհասկանալով որ այդ քայլին դիմելով հենց ինքն է սահմանադրությանը վտանգ սպառնում:
Ակնհայտ երևում է, որ արտակարգ դրությունը ոչ թե պետության կայունության համար հայտարարվեց, այլ զուտ «աթոռը» կորցնելու վախը կանխելու համար: Պատահական չէ, որ սահմանադրական դատարանը վճիռը կայացրեց այդ քաղաքական խառնաշփոթի ժամանակ: Ի՞նչ կլիներ եթե հանկարծ ՍԴ-ն ընտրությունները չեղյալ համարեին:
Ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք հանրահավաքների օրենքի փոփոխությունը: Անձամբ ես դա գնահատում եմ մեղմ ասած հակաժողովրդավարական կամ ստրկատիրական պետության ձագումը 21-րդ դարում: Երկրում հիմք է դրվում դիկտատուրան:

Պետք է պայքարել այս ամենի դեմ: Չպետք է ձեռքներս ծալենք ու ոչխարի նման սպասենք, թե երբ է մեր մտրակվելու հերթը գալու:

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Սադրիչներին ուղղարկում է ոստիկանությունը, իսկ ոստիկանությանը՝ իշխանությունը: Ուստի հարցման այս 3 կետերի առանձնացումը սխալ եմ համարում:


Քաղաքացի, իսկ դու բացառում ես, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չէր կարող սադրիչներ ուղարկել, ու հետո այդ քայլով քցեր իշխանությունների վրա, ինչպես դա արվեց հայտնի կայարանի դեպքերի ժամանակ /կարծեմ 1988-ին, Գեղամյանն էլ քաղաքապետն էր/, երբ զոհվեց 6 երիտասարդ տղա: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն էր կազմակերպել, սակայն գցեց կոմունիստների վրա` ասելով, թե ով իշխանությունա, ինքնել պատասխանա տալիս: 



> Ինչ վերաբերում է մյուս 2 կետերին, ապա ընդդիությունը և ցուցարարները տվյալ դեպքում միքիչ տարբեր բաներ են: Ընդդիմությունը կարելի է ասել Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի համակիրներն են, իսկ ցուցարարները այն մարդիկ են, ովքեր միացել են հակասերժական շարժմանը:


Ընդդիմությունը ոչ միայն Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի համակերներն են: 
Ցուցարարներ- ով ասես կարա լինի, ոչ միայն հակասերժական, նույնիսկ կարողա սերժականել լիներ, գնար տենար ինչկա` զուտ հետաքրքրության համար:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
"Ո՞վ է մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի ամենամեծ պատասխանատուն "

Ամերիկան (ԱՄՆ): 
Հիշեք` Ուկրաինա, Վրաստան: 

Շուտով Ադրբեջանում տեղի են ունենալու նախագահական ընտրություններ, իսկապես շատ հետաքրքիր է լինելու հետևել, թե այնտեղ ինչ է կատարվելու:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Քաղաքացի, իսկ դու բացառում ես, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չէր կարող սադրիչներ ուղարկել, ու հետո այդ քայլով քցեր իշխանությունների վրա, ինչպես դա արվեց հայտնի կայարանի դեպքերի ժամանակ /կարծեմ 1988-ին, Գեղամյանն էլ քաղաքապետն էր/, երբ զոհվեց 6 երիտասարդ տղա: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն էր կազմակերպել, սակայն գցեց կոմունիստների վրա` ասելով, թե ով իշխանությունա, ինքնել պատասխանա տալիս:


Ցավոք այդ տարիներին ներկա չեմ գտնվել, որ կարողանայի ինքս դատեի։
Իսկ դու որտեղի՞ց էս դրա մասին իմացել։ Ո՞վ է այդ խոստովանել։ Ինձ թվում է միայն սադրիչներն ու ԼՏՊ–ն կարող են դա խոստովանել։ «Հավաստի աղբյուր» արտահայտությունը այլևս ինձ մոտ չի անցնում։



> Ընդդիմությունը ոչ միայն Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի համակերներն են: 
> Ցուցարարներ- ով ասես կարա լինի, ոչ միայն հակասերժական, նույնիսկ կարողա սերժականել լիներ, գնար տենար ինչկա` զուտ հետաքրքրության համար:


Հուսով եմ ընդդիմություն ասելով չեք հասկանում Արտաշես Գեղամյան, Արամ Հարությունյան, Արթուր Բաղդասարյան, Վահան Հովհաննիսյան, Արման Մելիքյան և ինչու չէ նաև Վազգեն Մանուկյան, ոչ էլ Տիգրան Կարապետյանը ընդդիմություն չէ։ Այս թեկնածուներից ոչ ոք չաջակցեց ընդդիմությանը, իսկ փաստացի երևում է, որ նրանց ձայն տվողները միացել են շարժմանը։ Ինչո՞ւ նրանցից ոչ ոք չմիացավ գլխավոր ընդդիմադիրին։ Ես դա ընդդիմություն չեմ համարում։
Ցուցարարների հետ կապված. այդ «զուտ հետաքրքրության համար» եկած սերժականներն էլ պոտենցիալ սադրիչներն են։ Դու տանում ես սահմանադրության 29-րդ հոդվածին, որտեղ ասվում է, որ ցանկացած քաղաքացի իրավունք ունի մասնակցել հավաքների, երթերի: Բայց բարոյապես բացառում եմ սերժականների ներկայությունը ԼՏՊ-ի գլխավորած հանրահավաքին:



> "Ո՞վ է մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի ամենամեծ պատասխանատուն "
> 
> Ամերիկան (ԱՄՆ): 
> Հիշեք` Ուկրաինա, Վրաստան: 
> 
> Շուտով Ադրբեջանում տեղի են ունենալու նախագահական ընտրություններ, իսկապես շատ հետաքրքիր է լինելու հետևել, թե այնտեղ ինչ է կատարվելու:


Այո՛… Եկեք ԱՄՆ-ին դատենք: Վատ քաղաքականություն է տանում, 180 տարի ռուսների տիրապետության տակ ենք եղել (1918-20-ը չհաշված), եկեք չդավաճանենք նրանց:
Լավ է չես ասում մարտի մեկի տուժածները ամերիկյան փամփուշտներով են զոհվել:

Իսկ փաստեր ունե՞ս, որ Ամերիկայի մատը խառն է այս ամենի մեջ:
Կրկնում եմ, «հավաստի աղբյուր» հասկացողությունը չի անցնում:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ապուշիս բացատրիր այն մտայնութիւնը, որ թեւածում է ձեր՝ լեւոնականների ոլորտում, թէ «ան որ մեզ հետ չէ, տականք է կամ՝ դաւաճան»
> Բացատրիր ինձ այս միտքը:


Կներեք, հեչ ցանկություն չունեմ խառնվելու ձեր տհաճ վեճին, բայց.
Պանդուխտ, կարո՞ղ ես թեկուզ մի օրինակ բերել, որ որևէ լևոնական կամ թեկուզ ուղղակի այս շարժման մասնակից «ով մեզ հետ չէ՝ տականք է» միտք հայտնած լինի։ Ուշադրություն, աղբյուրդ պետք է լինի լևոնական կամ գոնե ոչ հակալևոնական կողմնորոշման։ Ինչու՞ եմ սա շեշտում։ Որովհետև իրականում այդ «մտայնությունը թևածում է» միմիայն սերժական/հակալևոնական աղբյուրներում։ Էդ արտահայտությունը սերժականների սարքածն է, իբր Լևոնը այդպիսի արտահայտություն է արել։ Նման զրպարտություններով փորձում են վարկաբեկել շարժման մասնակիցներին։ Սուտ է, շարժման մասնակիցների կողմից նման արտահայտություն չի եղել։
Ես էլ առաջին անգամ երբ լսեցի հակալևոնականների կողմից անընդհատ կրկնվող այդ միտքը, խիստ զայրացա։ Բայց, շատ լավ ճանաչելով Հ1–ական մեթոդները, փորձեցի ճշտել՝ արդյո՞ք Լևոնն այդպիսի միտք է հայտնել։ Ընթերցեցի տարբեր աղբյուրներից, գտա Լևոնի համապատասխան ելույթը։  Ու ի՞նչ պարզվեց։ Սերժականները բռնել են Լևոնի ելույթի մի քանի նախադասությունները կտրտել, բառերը իրար են կպցրել, ու արդյունքում մտքերն իմաստափոխելով մոգոնել են «ով մեզ հետ չէ՝ տականք է» արտահայտությունը։ Ու տարածում են բոլոր հակալևոնական/սերժական լրատվամիջոցներով։ Ընդ որում, էդ մոնտաժը ներկայացվում է որպես նրա խոսքի ուղղակի մեջբերում։ Լևոնի ելույթում չկար այդ հայտնի արտահայտությունը։

Փորձեք ինքնուրույն ստուգել ասածս։ Եթե չկարողանաք, ապա կոնկրետ մեջբերումներով ու հղումներով կապացուցեմ։




> «ընդդիմութիւնը» կատեգորիան երկու մասի բաժանէք.
> 1-Լեւոն տ. պ.ի առաջնորդութեամբ ընդդիմութիւն:
> 2-Լեւոն տ.պ.ին չսատարող ընդդիմութիւն:


Նախ, ինչպես բազմիցս նշել ենք, էս պահին ԼՏՊ–ին գլխավորած շարժմանն են միացել նաև բազմաթիվ այնպիսի ուժեր, որոնք մեղմ ասած ԼՏՊ–ի համակիր չեն, բայց ժամանակավորապես  համախմբվել են համազգային առաջնային օրհասական պրոբլեմը հաղթահարելու նպատակով։
Ինչ վերաբերում է նշածդ 2–րդ կատեգորիային, ցավոք, այն Հայաստանում էս պահին պրակտիկորեն գոյություն չունի։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ բոլոր այդպիսին կարծեցյալները վերջին շրջանում ջրի երես դուրս եկան որպես սերժական պրոյեկտներ կամ ծակերը մտան։
Ու՞ր է, Լևոնի գլխավորած շարժման մասնակիցներից բացի, կա՞ որևէ այլ քաղաքական ռեալ ուժ, որը ինչ–որ մի ձևով ընդդիմանում է ներկա իշխանական կրիմինալին։ Ցավոք, ես որ այդպիսի ուժ առայժմ չեմ տեսնում։

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Հա, որպեսզի թեմայի հարցադրումից շատ չշեղվեմ, ասեմ, որ ընտրել եմ «իշխանությունները» տարբերակը։ Կարծում եմ, որ մարտի մեկի դեպքերի գլխավոր կազմակերպիչն ու պատասխանատուն իշխանություններն են։

----------


## սիսար

> Երկու կողմն էլ մեղավոր էր: Բայց ամենամեղավորը ժողովուրդն էր:


  Ամբողջությամբ    համաձայն   եմ,   որովհետեւ   մարդը՛     պետքէ   թույլ   չտա   իրեն   օգտագործեն    որպես    գործիք,    այն   էլ   եթե   օգտագործողը,   ինքն...   գործիք   է:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Կներեք, հեչ ցանկություն չունեմ խառնվելու ձեր տհաճ վեճին, բայց.
> Պանդուխտ, կարո՞ղ ես թեկուզ մի օրինակ բերել, որ որևէ լևոնական կամ թեկուզ ուղղակի այս շարժման մասնակից «ով մեզ հետ չէ՝ տականք է» միտք հայտնած լինի։


http://www.armtown.com/news/am/azg/20080223/2008022301/

----------


## keyboard

45 րոպե խոսել եմ, շարժմանը մասնակցող մի անձի հետ, 45 րոպէ, բերել եմ փաստեր, հեռախոսով նկարած ելույթներ, հենց տականքի վերաբերյալ, 45 րոպե լսել եմ իրենից.
-Ոֆ~ լավելի, այդ ամենը սուտ է.
Զոմբի հասարակ զոմբի է դառնում մարդը, գնալով այդ անիրավի շարժմանը մասնակցելու:
Ուշքի եկեք, սթափվեք հերիք է: :Angry2:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Կարծում եմ արհավիրքները սկսեցին, երբ իշխանությունները ջարդեցին ցուցարարներին
Ոչ Ոք իրավունք չունի արգելել մարդկանց հավաքվել և արտահայտել իրենց կարծիքը:
Չեք տեսնում, ինչ արագությամբ են "դզում-փչում" օրենքները…

Շատ ձեռնտու է մարդկանց պիտակել զոմբի…
Դե թող մեկը դուրս գա, ու ասի, որ զոմբիների ասածները սուտ են: Մարդիկ այնքան վաղուց չեն տեսել, որ ինչ-որ մեկը առանց անձնական շահի կարող է դիրքորոշում արտահայտել, որ արդեն իրենց թվում է դա անբնական:

----------


## Tig

> 45 րոպե խոսել եմ, շարժմանը մասնակցող մի անձի հետ, 45 րոպէ, բերել եմ փաստեր, հեռախոսով նկարած ելույթներ, հենց տականքի վերաբերյալ, 45 րոպե լսել եմ իրենից.
> -Ոֆ~ լավելի, այդ ամենը սուտ է.
> Զոմբի հասարակ զոմբի է դառնում մարդը, գնալով այդ անիրավի շարժմանը մասնակցելու:
> Ուշքի եկեք, սթափվեք հերիք է:


Զոմբիների հետ խոսելն անիմաստ է…
Ես ինքս ներկա եմ եղել Լևոնի նախընտրական հանրահավաքներից մի քանիսին ու ասեմ, որ դրանից հետո իսկապես զոմբիանում էի… մի 3 ժամ հետո նոր ուշկի էի գալիս ու կարողանում վերլուծել նրա ասածները… :Think: 

հ.գ. ես իշխանություններին չեմ արդարացնում, Բայց իմ կարծիքով առաջին մեղավորը Լևոնն է:

----------


## keyboard

> Կարծում եմ արհավիրքները սկսեցին, երբ իշխանությունները ջարդեցին ցուցարարներին
> Ոչ Ոք իրավունք չունի արգելել մարդկանց հավաքվել և արտահայտել իրենց կարծիքը:
> Չեք տեսնում, ինչ արագությամբ են "դզում-փչում" օրենքները…
> 
> Շատ ձեռնտու է մարդկանց պիտակել զոմբի…
> Դե թող մեկը դուրս գա, ու ասի, որ զոմբիների ասածները սուտ են: Մարդիկ այնքան վաղուց չեն տեսել, որ ինչ-որ մեկը առանց անձնական շահի կարող է դիրքորոշում արտահայտել, որ արդեն իրենց թվում է դա անբնական:


Էտ նոր ե՞ք հասկացել, որ կարծիք ունենք, բա 96-ին ինչի սենց բաներ չեղավ, որտեվ 96-ի ղեկավարը մարդասպան չէր, այլ իսկական առաջնորդ: :Angry2:

----------


## Artgeo

> http://www.armtown.com/news/am/azg/20080223/2008022301/


Պանդուխտ Ազգ.ամ կայքից մեջբերումներ անելուց առաջ, վերնագիրը կարդալուց հետո, կարելի նաև կարդալ պարունակությունը։ Կապույտով նշեմ Ազգի ցանկությունները, իսկ կանաչով իրականությունը։

ՈՎ ԻՆՁ ՀԵՏ ՉԷ, ՏԱԿԱՆՔ Է...
    Այսպես կամ մոտավորապես այսպես է ասել Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը երեկ Ազատության հրապարակում տեղի ունեցած հանրահավաքի ամբիոնից: Ըստ «Lragir.am»-ի, ՀՀՇ առաջնորդն ի մեջ այլ բաների, ասել է. «Սա վեհացման եւ ստորացման ժամանակաշրջան է: Դժվար է պատկերացնել մի քաղաքացի, որն ունի արժանապատվություն եւ չի կանգնում շարժման կողքին, ուրեմն դա ազգի տականքն է»: Նա ցավ է հայտնել, որ տականքը շատ է, սակայն նշել է նաեւ, որ «ազատ քաղաքացիների, համաժողովրդական շարժման մասնակիցների ավելանալու հետ մեկտեղ այդ տականքը նվազելու է եւ քչանալով՝ մտնելու է իր բները»:

      Այս էլ մեր ուսյա՜լ, գիտնակա՜ն, իմաստո՜ւն, եվրոպական ու համաշխարհային արժեքներ կրո՜ղ նախագահացուն...

    Նրանց համար, որ կարծում է, որ նման երեւույթը անթույլատրելի է, «ԱԶԳ» օրաթերթը բացել է հատուկ էջ՝ ՏԱԿԱՆՔՆԵՐ:

Ինչպես տեսնում ես, նույնիսկ այս, կոնտեքստից հանված նյութում, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ազգին տականք չի անվանում։ Անվանում է որոշակի անհտատների, որոնք վեր են դասում իրենց սեփական բարեկցությունը։ Օրինակ Արթուր Բաղադասարյանը ըստ այս խոսքերի տականք է։ Բայց օրինակ դու, ըստ այս խոսքերի տականք չես։

----------


## keyboard

> Պանդուխտ Ազգ.ամ կայքից մեջբերումներ անելուց առաջ, վերնագիրը կարդալուց հետո, կարելի նաև կարդալ պարունակությունը։ Կապույտով նշեմ Ազգի ցանկությունները, իսկ կանաչով իրականությունը։
> 
> ՈՎ ԻՆՁ ՀԵՏ ՉԷ, ՏԱԿԱՆՔ Է...
>     Այսպես կամ մոտավորապես այսպես է ասել Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը երեկ Ազատության հրապարակում տեղի ունեցած հանրահավաքի ամբիոնից: Ըստ «Lragir.am»-ի, ՀՀՇ առաջնորդն ի մեջ այլ բաների, ասել է. «Սա վեհացման եւ ստորացման ժամանակաշրջան է: Դժվար է պատկերացնել մի քաղաքացի, որն ունի արժանապատվություն եւ չի կանգնում շարժման կողքին, ուրեմն դա ազգի տականքն է»: Նա ցավ է հայտնել, որ տականքը շատ է, սակայն նշել է նաեւ, որ «ազատ քաղաքացիների, համաժողովրդական շարժման մասնակիցների ավելանալու հետ մեկտեղ այդ տականքը նվազելու է եւ քչանալով՝ մտնելու է իր բները»:
> 
>       Այս էլ մեր ուսյա՜լ, գիտնակա՜ն, իմաստո՜ւն, եվրոպական ու համաշխարհային արժեքներ կրո՜ղ նախագահացուն...
> 
>     Նրանց համար, որ կարծում է, որ նման երեւույթը անթույլատրելի է, «ԱԶԳ» օրաթերթը բացել է հատուկ էջ՝ ՏԱԿԱՆՔՆԵՐ:
> 
> Ինչպես տեսնում ես, նույնիսկ այս, կոնտեքստից հանված նյութում, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ազգին տականք չի անվանում։ Անվանում է որոշակի անհտատների, որոնք վեր են դասում իրենց սեփական բարեկցությունը։ Օրինակ Արթուր Բաղադասարյանը ըստ այս խոսքերի տականք է։ Բայց օրինակ դու, ըստ այս խոսքերի տականք չես։


Ես էլ բերկայացնեմ այն ինչ իրականում է և ինչ մենք ենք ուզում լսել, տեսնել, հասկանալ:
Ասողը գիտի, ինչ է ասել, սակայն Լևոնին ճանաչելով, ու իր արածները տեսնելով կարող եմ ասել, որ "տականքը" ես ու դու ենք, որ այտեղ չենք եղել:Ինչքան գիտեմ դու Հայաստանում չես, իսկ ես նրան առաջնորդ ու համախմբող չհամարելով չեմ գնացել:
*Ես, ոչ քեզ նկատի ունեմ, ոչ՛ ինձ օրինակ եմ բերել, մեզ չվերաբերվող:*
Կասեմ ավելին, նա սկի չի էլ մտածել, որ իրա ասածները իմաստ արտահայտեն ուղղակի ժողովրդին հորդորելու և կրքերը բորբոքելու միջոց է և վերջ…
Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Էտ նոր ե՞ք հասկացել, որ կարծիք ունենք, բա 96-ին ինչի սենց բաներ չեղավ, որտեվ 96-ի ղեկավարը մարդասպան չէր, այլ իսկական առաջնորդ:


96-ին շատ մութ պատմություններ են եղել, շատ վատ բաներ են տեղի ունեցել, մեղավոր են բոլորը. ու որոշ մարդիկ, մոռանում են, որ ինրենք այդ թվերին շատ սխալներ են թույլ վել    :Angry2:  
բայց երբ մարդիկ ջարդել էին խորհրդարանի ճաղերը ու մտել տարածք, նրանց խոչընդոտող ոստիկանները ունեին միայն վահաններ, նույնիսկ մահակներով զինված չեն եղել: Կարծում եմ, սա րդեն ցուցանիշ է:

----------


## Արշակ

> http://www.armtown.com/news/am/azg/20080223/2008022301/


Էհ, Պանդուխդ, դու ասում էիր, թե լևոնականների մեջ «թևածում է այն մտայնությունը», որ «ով մեզ հետ չէ՝ տականք է»։ Ես էլ խնդրեցի ցույց տալ որևէ լևոնական աղբուրից նման միտք։ Իսկ դու մեջբերել ես «Ազգի» ընդգծված հակալևոնական հոդվածը, որում Լևոնի ելույթը աղավաղելով զրպարտում են, թե նա այդպիսի բան է ասել։ Սա հենց այն խեղաթյուրված փաստերով հոդվածն էր, որի մասին ասում էի, որ թևածում է սերժական/հակալևոնական ճամբարներում։
Ահա Լևոնի ելույթը, որը ծռմռելով մոգոնել են այս ամենը.
«_Ես չեմ կարծում, որ Հայաստանում կգտնվի արժանապատվություն ունեցող որեւէ մարդ, որը դեմ դուրս կգա ժողովրդին եւ չկանգնի մեր կողքին: Ցավում եմ, որ տականքը շատ է, բայց վստահ եղեք, որ որքան հզորանում է մեր շարժումը, որքան համախմբվում է մեր ժողովուրդը, այդ տականքը նվազում, գնում մտնում է իր բները. նրանց ձայնը վաղը չի լսվելու, նրանց հարեւանները վաղը նրանց բարեւ չեն տալու, դրանց երեխաները ամաչելու են իրենց ծնողների համար_»։
http://a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=58123
Նկատենք, որ այստեղ չկա «ով մեզ հետ չէ՝ տականք է» արտահայտությունը։ Այստեղ երկու իրար հաջորդող տարբեր մտքեր են, որոնցից առաջինում հեղինակը կարծիք, հույս է հայտնում, որ արժանապատվություն ունեցող մարդիկ կմիանան ժողովրդական շարժմանը։ Այնուհետև խոսում է ազգի մեջ եղած տականքի մասին, ու հույս է հայտնում, որ այն կնվազի։ Շարժմանը միացած ժողովուրդը դուրս էր եկել բռնության, կեղծիքի ու կրիմինալի դեմ պայքարի, ու այդ համատեքստում կարծում եմ դժվար չի ենթադրել, որ տականք բառը կրիմինալ վարչախմբին ու նրանց հանցագործ կամակատարներին է վերաբերվում ու ոչ թե հասարակ ժողովրդին՝ թեկուզ շարժմանը չմիացած։
Իսկ «Ազգի» հոդվածում տականք բառը բերել կպցրել են առաջին նախադասությանը, ընդ որում նույնիսկ չեն էլ կարողացել քերականորեն նորմալ նախադասություն կառուցել։ Ծռմռելով քերականորեն անճոռնի նախադասություն է ստացվել։ Ինչ–ինչ, բայց Լևոնը գոնե հայոց լեզվին շատ լավ է տիրապետում ու երբևէ քերականորեն սխալ ձևակերպումներ նրանից չեմ լսել։ Ինչևէ, էլ չերկարացնեմ։ Մեկ է՝ ամեն մեկը հասկանում է նենց, ոնց իրեն ձեռք է տալիս։

Ի դեպ, Պանդուխտ, ինչ վերաբերում է _տականք_ բառին, այդ բառը հաճախ օգտագործել է նաև իմ ու քո կողմից շատ հարգված Գ. Նժդեհը ազգի որոշ ստոր հատվածի վերաբերյալ։

----------


## Anchi

> Հետաքրքիրա էդ ինչու՞մ ես տեսնում ժողովրդի մեղքը: Որ չեն կարողանում ստրուկ լինեն դրա համա՞ր: Թե մտածում ես վերևը նստած մի քանի բռնապետ ճիշտ են, մի քանի հարյուր հազար ժողովուրդ՝ սխալ: Էս ոնց հասկացա հայլուրին լավ էլ հաջողվելա հա՞ իրա նպատակին հասնել:


Այո, հենց ժողովուրդն էր մեղավոր, որ «համախմբված գնում էր» Լևոնի հետևից:
Հայլուրին, ինչպես հասկացա, դու էլ ես լավ հետևել: Ես ոչ մի լրատվամիջոցի էլ չեմ հավաոտւմ, որովհետև ամեն ինչ իմ աչքերով եմ տեսել և ստուգել:Ես ինքս գնացել եմ այդ հավաքներին ու տեսել եմ, թե ինչ է կատարվել:
Գիտեք, ամենավատը այն է, որ այդքան բանից հետո լևոնակնները փորձում են արդարանալ և ուրիշ մեղավորներ գտնել:
Ցավում եմ, որ մարդիկ այս ամենից հետո շարունակում են աանհեթեթ բացատրությունները:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայլուրին, ինչպես հասկացա, դու էլ ես լավ հետևել: Ես ոչ մի լրատվամիջոցի էլ չեմ հավաոտւմ, որովհետև ամեն ինչ իմ աչքերով եմ տեսել և ստուգել:Ես ինքս գնացել եմ այդ հավաքներին ու տեսել եմ, թե ինչ է կատարվել:


Իսկ կարելի է իմանալ թե ինչ եք տեսել ու ստուգել?

----------


## Anchi

> 96-ին շատ մութ պատմություններ են եղել, շատ վատ բաներ են տեղի ունեցել, մեղավոր են բոլորը. ու որոշ մարդիկ, մոռանում են, որ ինրենք այդ թվերին շատ սխալներ են թույլ վել    
> բայց երբ մարդիկ ջարդել էին խորհրդարանի ճաղերը ու մտել տարածք, նրանց խոչընդոտող ոստիկանները ունեին միայն վահաններ, նույնիսկ մահակներով զինված չեն եղել: Կարծում եմ, սա րդեն ցուցանիշ է:



Ինչ լավ է, 96 թվականին մեղավոր էին բոլորը, իսկ հիմա միյան իշխանությունը: Չափազանց օբյեկտիվ ես:
Ի գիտություն քեզ, ոստիկանները, եթե նույնիսկ զինված էին, զենք չեն օգտագործել, իմ ընկերներին, երիտասարդ զինվորներին, ոստիկաններին, ցուցարարները ջարդուփշուր էին արել: Հոսպիատլում պառկած էին ու մինչև հիմա այլանդակված դեմքերը առաջվա տեսքը չեն ստացել: Սրա մասին ի՞նչ կասես:
Ի վերջո, ֆոտո ենք արել, նկարահանել ենք: Փաստեր կան, ոչ թե մոնտաժած կադրեր:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Իսկ կարելի է իմանալ թե ինչ եք տեսել ու ստուգել?


Իհարկե, կարելի է: Տեսել եմ՝ ինչ մասսա է այնտեղ հավաքված, ինչ է անում, ինչպես է իրեն պահում: Եվ, ցավոք, եզրակացույթյուններումս չեմ սխալվել:
Մնացածը ինքդ հասկացիր:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ինչ լավ է, 96 թվականին մեղավոր էին բոլորը, իսկ հիմա միյան իշխանությունը: Չափազանց օբյեկտիվ ես:
> Ի գիտություն քեզ, ոստիկանները, եթե նույնիսկ զինված էին, զենք չեն օգտագործել, իմ ընկերներին, երիտասարդ զինվորներին, ոստիկաններին, ցուցարարները ջարդուփշուր էին արել: Հոսպիատլում պառկած էին ու մինչև հիմա այլանդակված դեմքերը առաջվա տեսքը չեն ստացել: Սրա մասին ի՞նչ կասես:
> Ի վերջո, ֆոտո ենք արել, նկարահանել ենք: Փաստեր կան, ոչ թե մոնտաժած կադրեր:


Դու ՞ք ինչի համար եք փաստեր հավաքում :

----------


## Anchi

> Դու ՞ք ինչի համար եք փաստեր հավաքում :


Ինչ հետաքրքրասերն ես:

----------


## Kuk

> Այո, հենց ժողովուրդն էր մեղավոր, որ «համախմբված գնում էր» Լևոնի հետևից:
> Հայլուրին, ինչպես հասկացա, դու էլ ես լավ հետևել: Ես ոչ մի լրատվամիջոցի էլ չեմ հավաոտւմ, որովհետև ամեն ինչ իմ աչքերով եմ տեսել և ստուգել:Ես ինքս գնացել եմ այդ հավաքներին ու տեսել եմ, թե ինչ է կատարվել:
> Գիտեք, ամենավատը այն է, որ այդքան բանից հետո լևոնակնները փորձում են արդարանալ և ուրիշ մեղավորներ գտնել:
> Ցավում եմ, որ մարդիկ այս ամենից հետո շարունակում են աանհեթեթ բացատրությունները:


Ասեմ, որ ես նույնպես մասնակցել եմ այդ հանրահավաքներին, որին էլ որ չեմ մասնակցել, գոնե հետևել եմ պատուհանից, ու իմ աչքով տեսածը չեմ փոխի ո՛չ քո, ո՛չ հայլուրի և ոչ էլ մեկ այլ լրատվամիջոցի տված տեղեկատվության հետ: Ու իմ աչքերով եմ պատուհանից տեսել թե Մաշտոցի պողոտայի և Թումանյան փողոցի խաչմերուկում ինչպես են ազգի տականք ոստիկանները դաժան ծեծի ենթարկել կանանց և երիտասարդ աղջիկների՝ այդ թվում և լրագրողների ու պատահական անցորդների, ովքեր փորձում էին ընդամենը նկարել կատարվող սպանդը: 
   Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հայլուրին՝ ես ինքս հետևում եմ դրան այնքանով, որքանով բավականցնում է նյարդերս: Նայում եմ հայլուրը, որ համեմատեմ իրականության ու հայլուրի ասածների հեռավորության «կիլոմետրերը»:
   Եթե իրենք արդար են, այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ են արգելում քաղաքացուն՝ տեսագրել կատարվածը: Այսքանից հետո ի՞նչ «անհեթեթ բացատրության» մասին կարող է լինել խոսքը:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ինչ հետաքրքրասերն ես:


Ես համ էլ լավ բիլիարդ եմ խաղում :

----------


## dvgray

> Հոսպիատլում պառկած էին ու մինչև հիմա այլանդակված դեմքերը առաջվա տեսքը չեն ստացել: Սրա մասին ի՞նչ կասես:


Կասեմ, որ չեն էլ ստանա:
Մինչ մարտի մեկը իրենց դեմքը  :Bad:  ոչ մի զինվոր կամ ոստիկան էլ չի ստանա:
Հաստատ եմ ասում:

----------


## Anchi

> Ասեմ, որ ես նույնպես մասնակցել եմ այդ հանրահավաքներին, որին էլ որ չեմ մասնակցել, գոնե հետևել եմ պատուհանից, ու իմ աչքով տեսածը չեմ փոխի ո՛չ քո, ո՛չ հայլուրի և ոչ էլ մեկ այլ լրատվամիջոցի տված տեղեկատվության հետ: Ու իմ աչքերով եմ պատուհանից տեսել թե Մաշտոցի պողոտայի և Թումանյան փողոցի խաչմերուկում ինչպես են ազգի տականք ոստիկանները դաժան ծեծի ենթարկել կանանց և երիտասարդ աղջիկների՝ այդ թվում և լրագրողների ու պատահական անցորդների, ովքեր փորձում էին ընդամենը նկարել կատարվող սպանդը: 
>    Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հայլուրին՝ ես ինքս հետևում եմ դրան այնքանով, որքանով բավականցնում է նյարդերս: Նայում եմ հայլուրը, որ համեմատեմ իրականության ու հայլուրի ասածների հեռավորության «կիլոմետրերը»:
>    Եթե իրենք արդար են, այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ են արգելում քաղաքացուն՝ տեսագրել կատարվածը: Այսքանից հետո ի՞նչ «անհեթեթ բացատրության» մասին կարող է լինել խոսքը:



Հարգելի Կուկ, ես ոչ մի մտադրություն չունեմ քո կարծիքը իմ գրառումներով փոխելու: Նաև Հ1-ի ջատագովը չեմ: Այնտեղ ճիշտ ժուռնալիստիկա չկա: պատճառները մյուս թեմայում կգրեմ:
Բայց այն, ինչ կատարվեց մարտի 1-ին, խայտառակություն էր,ցավալի ու դրանում կրկնում եմ, մեղավոր էր ժողովուրդը:
Թե ինչու, նայիր մի քիչ վերևի գրառումս:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ես համ էլ լավ բիլիարդ եմ խաղում :


Ես էլ:

----------


## Kuk

> Եթե երկրում որևէ զանգվածային միջոցառում է անցկացվում, որի ժամանակ լինում են վնասներ կրող անձիք, կարծում եմ, որ իշխանություններն են պատասխանատու այդ ամենի համար: Տվյալ պարագայում իշխանությունների կողմից է եղել այդ անկարգությունների հրահրումը, ինչը և ավելի մեծ պատասխանատվության է ենթարկում իշխանությանը: Իսկ ովքեր ասում են թե պատասխանատուն Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է, ակամաից նրանք համարում են Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին Հ.Հ. նախագահ:


Հարցս ուղղում եմ նրանց ովքեր ասում են, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է մեղավորը և պատասխանատուն: Ինչ եք կարծում Լևոնը մեղավո՞ր է, որ Քոչարյանի 10 տարվա կառավարության օրոք ժողովրդի այսպիսի մեծ զանգված դժգոհ է մնացել, ես կասեի ավելին՝ համբերության բաժակը լցվել է: Թե Լևոնը մեղավոր է նրանում, որ ժողովրդին ասաց, որ դժգոհություն հայտնելու օրինական ճանապարհներ կան և դրանցից մեկը խաղաղ ցույցն է և կոչ արեց ստրուկ չլինել և վախից  դժգոհությունը չթաքցնել, այլ արտահայտել այն:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Հարգելի Կուկ, ես ոչ մի մտադրություն չունեմ քո կարծիքը իմ գրառումներով փոխելու: Նաև Հ1-ի ջատագովը չեմ: Այնտեղ ճիշտ ժուռնալիստիկա չկա: պատճառները մյուս թեմայում կգրեմ:
> Բայց այն, ինչ կատարվեց մարտի 1-ին, խայտառակություն էր,ցավալի ու դրանում կրկնում եմ, մեղավոր էր ժողովուրդը:
> Թե ինչու, նայիր մի քիչ վերևի գրառումս:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց


Ժողովուրդը ինչով էր մեղավոր?, նրանով որ իր ԽԱՂԱՂ բողոքն էր արտահայտում խայտառակ ընտրությունների վերաբերյալ 10 օր շարունակ? ինձ ահավոր հետաքրքիրա դու ինչով ես մտածում, կասկածանքների մեջ եմ :Think:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ես էլ:


Ապրես :

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ինչ լավ է, 96 թվականին մեղավոր էին բոլորը, իսկ հիմա միյան իշխանությունը: Չափազանց օբյեկտիվ ես:
> Ի գիտություն քեզ, ոստիկանները, եթե նույնիսկ զինված էին, զենք չեն օգտագործել, իմ ընկերներին, երիտասարդ զինվորներին, ոստիկաններին, ցուցարարները ջարդուփշուր էին արել: Հոսպիատլում պառկած էին ու մինչև հիմա այլանդակված դեմքերը առաջվա տեսքը չեն ստացել: Սրա մասին ի՞նչ կասես:
> Ի վերջո, ֆոտո ենք արել, նկարահանել ենք: Փաստեր կան, ոչ թե մոնտաժած կադրեր:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
> 
> Իհարկե, կարելի է: Տեսել եմ՝ ինչ մասսա է այնտեղ հավաքված, ինչ է անում, ինչպես է իրեն պահում: Եվ, ցավոք, եզրակացույթյուններումս չեմ սխալվել:
> Մնացածը ինքդ հասկացիր:


Իրոք որ շատ ջարդուփշուր եղած ոստիկաններ ու անգամ մեկ զոհ կա, բայց չգիտես խի քաղաքացիական զոհերն 7 անգամ ավելի են: Տարօրինակ է  :Think: 

Այ լավ ասեցիր` *"Փաստեր կան"* ու հիմա բացատրեմ`
1. Ժողովուրդը ինչ մեղք ունի, որ մարտի մեկին առավոտյան ժամը 6-7 արանքում ոստիկանները շրջապատել, ջարդել ու ամբողջ Մաշտոցի պողոտայով /պռոսպեկտ/ լարել էին ժողովրդին? վիդեոները կան, ինչպես նաև շատ-շատ ականատեսներ:
Ոնց է լեզուդ պտտվում, որ ասես թե այստեղ ժողովուրդն է մեղավոր? Ինչ հիմքերով? Ոնց?  :Think: 
2. Երբ ժողովուրդը հավաքվել էր քաղաքապետարանի դիմաց ու դեռ ոչ մի ոստիկան ծեծված չէր, միթե ոստիկանական "Վիլիս"-ը անտեղի տեղը վրաերթի չենթարկեց մարդկանց?  :Think:  Չլինի էտ ելա մոնտաժ? Ականատեսներն էլ հիպնոզի տակ էին?  :Xeloq: 

*Ու ուշադրություն դարձրու, որ այս իմ նշած դեպքերից առաջ ժողովրդի կողմից դեռ ոչ մի ուժ չէր կիրառվել:*

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես էլ բերկայացնեմ այն ինչ իրականում է և ինչ մենք ենք ուզում լսել, տեսնել, հասկանալ:
> Ասողը գիտի, ինչ է ասել, սակայն Լևոնին ճանաչելով, ու իր արածները տեսնելով կարող եմ ասել, որ "տականքը" ես ու դու ենք, որ այտեղ չենք եղել:Ինչքան գիտեմ դու Հայաստանում չես, իսկ ես նրան առաջնորդ ու համախմբող չհամարելով չեմ գնացել:
> *Ես, ոչ քեզ նկատի ունեմ, ոչ՛ ինձ օրինակ եմ բերել, մեզ չվերաբերվող:*
> Կասեմ ավելին, նա սկի չի էլ մտածել, որ իրա ասածները իմաստ արտահայտեն ուղղակի ժողովրդին հորդորելու և կրքերը բորբոքելու միջոց է և վերջ…
> Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:


Գրառմանդ մեջ միայն ու միայն քո սեփական վերաբերմունքն է Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի նկատմամբ։ Զգացմունքայի գրառում, որտեղ չկան փաստեր, մինջդեռ ես առաջարկում եմ հենց նույն Ազգի կայքեջից քաշել ու լսել այդ ձայնագրությունը, որտեղ իմ ասածը փաստերով է ապացուցվում։  :Smile:  Ազգին տականք անվանելու մասին որևէ խոսք չկա այդ խոսքի մեջ, կա անհատներին տականք անվանելու փաստ։

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Ես էլ խնդրեցի ցույց տալ որևէ լևոնական աղբուրից նման միտք


Նոյն սխալը կրկնում էք բարեկամ:
«Ան աղբիւրը որ լեւոնական չէ. հայլուրական է»

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> «_Ես չեմ կարծում, որ Հայաստանում կգտնվի արժանապատվություն ունեցող որեւէ մարդ, որը դեմ դուրս կգա ժողովրդին եւ չկանգնի մեր կողքին: Ցավում եմ, որ տականքը շատ է, բայց վստահ եղեք, որ որքան հզորանում է մեր շարժումը, որքան համախմբվում է մեր ժողովուրդը, այդ տականքը նվազում, գնում մտնում է իր բները. նրանց ձայնը վաղը չի լսվելու, նրանց հարեւանները վաղը նրանց բարեւ չեն տալու, դրանց երեխաները ամաչելու են իրենց ծնողների համար_»։


Մարդը արդէն իրեն ժողովուրդի տէրն է համարում: Խնդրեմ սթափեցէք: Վախենում եմ ազգամիջեան կռիւից, Աստուած մի արասցէ:
Դուք անտեսում, կամ ծախուած տականք էք համարում ԼՈՒՌ մնացեալին:

----------


## Bergmann

Անիմաստ թեմա է, պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ իշխանությունն է պատասխանատու

----------


## Artgeo

> «Ան աղբիւրը որ լեւոնական չէ. հայլուրական է»


BBC, CNN, EuroNews այս աղբյուրները հայլուրակա՞ն են  :Shok: 

Ի դեպ, վերջերս Հ1-ով բողոքում էին, որ Ազատություն ռադիոկայանը լևոնական է դարձել  :LOL:  Տնաշենները չեն հասկանում կամ չեն ուզում հասկանալ, որ իրենք են սուտ խոսում ու ով ճիշտն է ասում ուզի-չուզի լևոնական է դառնում  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> BBC, CNN, EuroNews այս աղբյուրները հայլուրակա՞ն են


Զրուցակցիդ լեզուն պետքա որ քարկապ ընգած լինի :Wink:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Մարդը արդէն իրեն ժողովուրդի տէրն է համարում: Խնդրեմ սթափեցէք: Վախենում եմ ազգամիջեան կռիւից, Աստուած մի արասցէ:
> Դուք անտեսում, կամ ծախուած տականք էք համարում ԼՈՒՌ մնացեալին:


Ազգամիջյան կռիվ Հայաստանում չի կարող լինել , քանի որ ռոբասերժական համակարգի հաճախորդները ՝ քո ասած ազգամիջյան բախման մեր հակառակորդները , երբեք իրենց լուման չեն ներդնի իրենց գաղափարի համար , քանզի իրենց գաղափարը բարեկեցությունն է , նրանք բարեկեցության ստրուկներ են :

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նոյն սխալը կրկնում էք բարեկամ:
> «Ան աղբիւրը որ լեւոնական չէ. հայլուրական է»
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> Մարդը արդէն իրեն ժողովուրդի տէրն է համարում: Խնդրեմ սթափեցէք: Վախենում եմ ազգամիջեան կռիւից, Աստուած մի արասցէ:
> Դուք անտեսում, կամ ծախուած տականք էք համարում ԼՈՒՌ մնացեալին:


Մարդիկ փորձում են ձեզ համոզել, որ այս խոսքերը հակալեվոնականները որպես վարկաբեկող փաստարկ օգտագործում, բարձրաձայնում, տարածում, պրոպագանդում, կարճ ասած շուխուր են անում այնպես, որ ձեր գիտակցության մեջ արթնանա մոտավորապես մի այսպիսի միտք՝ վա՞յ, Լեվոնը մեզ՝ օպերայի հրապարակում չգտնվողներիս տականք է անվանում։ Ու դուք, ձեր նման այլ մարդիկ, ակնթարթորեն ընկնելով ինֆորմացիոն դիվերսիայի ու պարահոգեբանական ազդեցության տակ, վազելով միացնում եք «Հայլուր» պայծառաբարոյաիրատեսահանդուրժողախաղաղամարդասիրական լրատվավերցրաֆռցրաշպռտածրագիրը, համոզվում ինֆորմացիայի հավաստիության մեջ, ու նաև լսում եք որ Լեվոնը հրապարակում հիպնոսի միջոցով մարդկանց ստիպել է օպերայի շենքի հիմքից արմատուրաներ քանդել հանել, իսկ կրակների վրա ալքիմիկոսները պլաստիկ ռումբեր ու տարատեսակ հոգեմետ դեղեր են սինթեզել ու նիրվանային հասնելու մոլուցքով բռնկված հարձակվել են խաղաղ ոստիկանական զորքերի վրա նրանց բլոտ խաղալու պահին ու նրանց մինչև հոգու խորքը վիրավորելով հասցրել են մինչև Լեոյի փողոց, որտեղ նրանց գլխին շուռ են տվել բազմաթիվ մեքենաներ, ահաբեկել են ոստիկաններին ու նրանց լուռ, ահաբեկված հայացքների տակ թալանել են խանութները՝ հագեցնելու թմրադեղերի ազդեցությամբ պայմանավորված ստամոքսաթացությունն ու բերանաչորությունը (սուշնյակը), այնուհետև ձանձրանալով հեռացել, դեպքի վայրում թողելով ասեղներ, սրվակներ, վեդրոներ ու զուգարանի թղթեր։ Իսկ այդ ամբողջ ժամանակ Լեվոնը իր սև մռայլ դղյակում նստած տելեպատիկ դիվերսիայի միջոցով գռգռում էր ցուցարարներին գնալ դեպի նախագահի նստավայր, սակայն բարեբախտաբար նարկոԾիկների ազդեցութույնը չափազանց մեծ է եղել, որը ստիպել է ցուցարարներին ձանձրանալ և ցրվել տներով։ 
Այս իմ գրառումը, պատրաստվել է երկարատև ուսումնասիրությունների, լրագողական հետաքննության և հավաստի փաստերի հիման վրա ու ողջ պատասխանատվությունը կրում է, կրել է, ու կկրի… ու կրած ունի… «Վիշապ ընդդեմ մուտանտների» հակացնդաբանական ընկերությունը։ :Hands Up:

----------


## keyboard

> Մարդիկ փորձում են ձեզ համոզել, որ այս խոսքերը հակալեվոնականները որպես վարկաբեկող փաստարկ օգտագործում, բարձրաձայնում, տարածում, պրոպագանդում, կարճ ասած շուխուր են անում այնպես, որ ձեր գիտակցության մեջ արթնանա մոտավորապես մի այսպիսի միտք՝ վա՞յ, Լեվոնը մեզ՝ օպերայի հրապարակում չգտնվողներիս տականք է անվանում։ Ու դուք, ձեր նման այլ մարդիկ, ակնթարթորեն ընկնելով ինֆորմացիոն դիվերսիայի ու պարահոգեբանական ազդեցության տակ, վազելով միացնում եք «Հայլուր» պայծառաբարոյաիրատեսահանդուրժողախաղաղամարդասիրական լրատվավերցրաֆռցրաշպռտածրագիրը, համոզվում ինֆորմացիայի հավաստիության մեջ, ու նաև լսում եք որ Լեվոնը հրապարակում հիպնոսի միջոցով մարդկանց ստիպել է օպերայի շենքի հիմքից արմատուրաներ քանդել հանել, իսկ կրակների վրա ալքիմիկոսները պլաստիկ ռումբեր ու տարատեսակ հոգեմետ դեղեր են սինթեզել ու նիրվանային հասնելու մոլուցքով բռնկված հարձակվել են խաղաղ ոստիկանական զորքերի վրա նրանց բլոտ խաղալու պահին ու նրանց մինչև հոգու խորքը վիրավորելով հասցրել են մինչև Լեոյի փողոց, որտեղ նրանց գլխին շուռ են տվել բազմաթիվ մեքենաներ, ահաբեկել են ոստիկաններին ու նրանց լուռ, ահաբեկված հայացքների տակ թալանել են խանութները՝ հագեցնելու թմրադեղերի ազդեցությամբ պայմանավորված ստամոքսաթացությունն ու բերանաչորությունը (սուշնյակը), այնուհետև ձանձրանալով հեռացել, դեպքի վայրում թողելով ասեղներ, սրվակներ, վեդրոներ ու զուգարանի թղթեր։ Իսկ այդ ամբողջ ժամանակ Լեվոնը իր սև մռայլ դղյակում նստած տելեպատիկ դիվերսիայի միջոցով գռգռում էր ցուցարարներին գնալ դեպի նախագահի նստավայր, սակայն բարեբախտաբար նարկոԾիկների ազդեցութույնը չափազանց մեծ է եղել, որը ստիպել է ցուցարարներին ձանձրանալ և ցրվել տներով։ 
> Այս իմ գրառումը, պատրաստվել է երկարատև ուսումնասիրությունների, լրագողական հետաքննության և հավաստի փաստերի հիման վրա ու ողջ պատասխանատվությունը կրում է, կրել է, ու կկրի… ու կրած ունի… «Վիշապ ընդդեմ մուտանտների» հակացնդաբանական ընկերությունը։


Լավ էիր գրել, գովելի է, վաղուց չեինք հանդիպել ողջույն հիմա ասեմ իմ ինքնաքննության արդյունքները դու կարդա: :Wink: 
1.Փետրվարի 29-ի լույս մարտի մեկի առավոտը, ոչ Ս. Դեմիրճյանը, ոչ Ա.Սարգսյանը առավելևս ԼՏՊ-ն այնտեղ չեն եղել,*«Դա միակ գիշերն էր, որ մենք այնտեղ չէինք»* լսել եմ Ազատության ռադիոկայանի եթերում հենց ՍԴ-ի ԱՍ-ի ելույթները: Արդյո՞ք նրանք չեն իմացել այդ Ձեր ասած իշխանությունների սադրանքների մասին, իհարկե իմացել են. փատ 1, որը ապացուցում է, որ նրանք էլ են լավ պայքարում իրենց շահերի համար:
2.ԼՏՊ-ն տելեպատիկ չէ, բայց փաշինյանապատիկ ղեկեվարել է այդ սադրանքները, որը դուք վերագրում եք իշխանություններին:
3.ԼՏՊ-ի մի ելույթը կամ դուրս գալը լիովին բավական էր, որ տեղի չունենար այն ինչ եղավ, եթե նա ելույթ ունենար մի հեռուստատեսությամբ կամ փաշինյանի, զորքին դավաճանության գնալու կոչեր անելու փոխարեն ինքը խոսեր բարցրախոսով և ասեր ով իմ կողմնակիցն է գնում է տուն առավոտյան կհավաքվենք, այ այն ժամանակ աչքս կմցնեիք իր համախոհներից զատ այդ ՎԱՆԴԱԼԻԶՄԸ կազմակերպողներին և ես ներողություն կխնդրեի բոլորիցդ իմ նախկին գրառումներիս համար և կդառանի ԼՏՊ-ի հետնորդ:
*Ես իշխանություններին չեմ պաշտպանում, իսեր Աստծո, բայց մի աղավաղեք իրականությունը և մի խուսափեք դրանից:*
Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:

----------


## Kuk

> Լավ էիր գրել, գովելի է, վաղուց չեինք հանդիպել ողջույն հիմա ասեմ իմ ինքնաքննության արդյունքները դու կարդա:
> 1.Փետրվարի 29-ի լույս մարտի մեկի առավոտը, ոչ Ս. Դեմիրճյանը, ոչ Ա.Սարգսյանը առավելևս ԼՏՊ-ն այնտեղ չեն եղել,*«Դա միակ գիշերն էր, որ մենք այնտեղ չէինք»* լսել եմ Ազատության ռադիոկայանի եթերում հենց ՍԴ-ի ԱՍ-ի ելույթները: Արդյո՞ք նրանք չեն իմացել այդ Ձեր ասած իշխանությունների սադրանքների մասին, իհարկե իմացել են. փատ 1, որը ապացուցում է, որ նրանք էլ են լավ պայքարում իրենց շահերի համար:
> 2.ԼՏՊ-ն տելեպատիկ չէ, բայց փաշինյանապատիկ ղեկեվարել է այդ սադրանքները, որը դուք վերագրում եք իշխանություններին:
> 3.ԼՏՊ-ի մի ելույթը կամ դուրս գալը լիովին բավական էր, որ տեղի չունենար այն ինչ եղավ, եթե նա ելույթ ունենար մի հեռուստատեսությամբ կամ փաշինյանի, զորքին դավաճանության գնալու կոչեր անելու փոխարեն ինքը խոսեր բարցրախոսով և ասեր ով իմ կողմնակիցն է գնում է տուն առավոտյան կհավաքվենք, այ այն ժամանակ աչքս կմցնեիք իր համախոհներից զատ այդ ՎԱՆԴԱԼԻԶՄԸ կազմակերպողներին և ես ներողություն կխնդրեի բոլորիցդ իմ նախկին գրառումներիս համար և կդառանի ԼՏՊ-ի հետնորդ:
> *Ես իշխանություններին չեմ պաշտպանում, իսեր Աստծո, բայց մի աղավաղեք իրականությունը և մի խուսափեք դրանից:*
> Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:


Լևոնը իշխանությունների կազմակերպած սպանդի ժամանակ եղել է Ազատության Հրապարակում, և նրան այնտեղից տարել են իր առանձնատուն ձեռբակալվածի կարգավիճակով, իսկ երեկոյան եղել է փաստացի տնային կալանքի մեջ, իսկ իշխանությունները նրան առաջարկում էին դուրս գալ իրենց պաշտպանությունից, որպեսզի վերացնեին նրան: Մի՞թե սեփական ժողովրդի վրա չհարձակվելը դավաճանություն է:

----------


## keyboard

> Լևոնը իշխանությունների կազմակերպած սպանդի ժամանակ եղել է Ազատության Հրապարակում, և նրան այնտեղից տարել են իր առանձնատուն ձեռբակալվածի կարգավիճակով, իսկ երեկոյան եղել է փաստացի տնային կալանքի մեջ, իսկ իշխանությունները նրան առաջարկում էին դուրս գալ իրենց պաշտպանությունից, որպեսզի վերացնեին նրան: Մի՞թե սեփական ժողովրդի վրա չհարձակվելը դավաճանություն է:


Դե իհարկե, ամեն բան ձեր օգտին է, եթե ես շարժման ղեկավար եմ ուրեմն այդ ժարժումը տանում եմ մինչև վերջ, անգամ կյանքիս գնով, սրանով ամեն ինչ ասված է, նա կալանքի մեջ չի եղել, ուղղակի վախեցել է: :Angry2:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դե իհարկե, ամեն բան ձեր օգտին է, եթե ես շարժման ղեկավար եմ ուրեմն այդ ժարժումը տանում եմ մինչև վերջ, անգամ կյանքիս գնով, սրանով ամեն ինչ ասված է, նա կալանքի մեջ չի եղել, ուղղակի վախեցել է:


keyboard, այ  keyboard, արի գնանք Զրուցարան, ոտանավոր գրեմ քեզիկ համար  :LOL:

----------


## keyboard

> keyboard, այ  keyboard, արի գնանք Զրուցարան, ոտանավոր գրեմ քեզիկ համար


Էկա պուպուշ ջան, բայց ուծյու ու պաչ մաչ էլ եմ ուզում :Sad:

----------


## Kuk

> Դե իհարկե, ամեն բան ձեր օգտին է, եթե ես շարժման ղեկավար եմ ուրեմն այդ ժարժումը տանում եմ մինչև վերջ, անգամ կյանքիս գնով, սրանով ամեն ինչ ասված է, նա կալանքի մեջ չի եղել, ուղղակի վախեցել է:


Որտեղի՞ց գիտես, որ նա վախեցել է: Մենակ չասես թե հավաստի աղբյուրներից :LOL: 
Օրինակ ես հավատում եմ նրա կալանքի տակ լինելը, քանի որ տարբեր ընկերությունների լրագրողներ հայտարարել են, որ իրենք այդ օրը փորձել են Լևոնի հետ հարցազրույց ունենալ, բայց նրա առանձնատունը հսկող ոստիկանության աշխատողներն իրենց արգելել են՝ պատճառաբանելով, որ նրա առանձնատուն արգելված է ելումուտ անելը:
   Իսկ այդ օրը դուրս գալ հայտարարություն անելու և զովել՝ դա կլիներ առնվազն հիմար և անմտածված քայլ  նրա կողմից:

----------


## keyboard

> Որտեղի՞ց գիտես, որ նա վախեցել է: Մենակ չասես թե հավաստի աղբյուրներից


Իմ հավաստի աղբյուրը ես եմ ու թե որտեղից գիտեմ, մի օր որ կզգաս թե կյանքը ինչքան թանկ է և/կամ մեծ փողերի գայթակղությունը այդ դեպքում ինձանից էլ լավ կհասկանաս թե որտեղից գիտեմ:




> Օրինակ ես հավատում եմ նրա կալանքի տակ լինելը, քանի որ տարբեր ընկերությունների լրագրողներ հայտարարել են, որ իրենք այդ օրը փորձել են Լևոնի հետ հարցազրույց ունենալ, բայց նրա առանձնատունը հսկող ոստիկանության աշխատողներն իրենց արգելել են՝ պատճառաբանելով, որ նրա առանձնատուն արգելված է ելումուտ անելը:
>    Իսկ այդ օրը դուրս գալ հայտարարություն անելու և զովել՝ դա կլիներ առնվազն հիմար և անմտածված քայլ  նրա կողմից:


Նա մի բառով կարող էր լռեցնել, համոզված եմ, չէր էլ զոհվի, հիմա ինֆարկտ սարքելը ավելի հեշտ է քան նրան խբելը ինչպես դուք եք ասում: Տարբերակներ շատ կան չխորանանք, համոզված եմ, որ ձեզանից շատերն էլ են լավ գիտակցում այս հանագամանքը: :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> 1.Փետրվարի 29-ի լույս մարտի մեկի առավոտը, ոչ Ս. Դեմիրճյանը, ոչ Ա.Սարգսյանը *առավելևս ԼՏՊ-ն այնտեղ չեն եղել*


*Ու քանի կա մեր նոր երկրում
Հայլուր, Տաթո, Ռոբերտ ու Սերժ
Չի լինելու Հայաստանում
Ո՛չ շիտակ խոսք, ո՛չ կյանք, ո՛չ սեր…
*




http://unzipped.blogspot.com/2008/03...petrosyan.html

----------


## keyboard

> *Ու քանի կա մեր նոր երկրում
> Հայլուր, Տաթո, Ռոբերտ ու Սերժ
> Չի լինելու Հայաստանում
> Ո՛չ շիտակ խոսք, ո՛չ կյանք, ո՛չ սեր…
> *


Եթե "ազատությունը" Տթոն ու Սերժն են ուրեմն ես անգլիայի թագուհին եմ, իսկ այս նկարներց որքան ուզւոմ ես կարող ենք միասին սարքել, հենց իմ ասածն էլ դրան է վերաբերվում, որ ԼՏՊ-ն եկել է արդեն ծեծուջարդի ժամանակ և/կամ հետո :Wink:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Նա մի բառով կարող էր լռեցնել, համոզված եմ, չէր էլ զոհվի, հիմա ինֆարկտ սարքելը ավելի հեշտ է քան նրան խբելը ինչպես դուք եք ասում: Տարբերակներ շատ կան չխորանանք, համոզված եմ, որ ձեզանից շատերն էլ են լավ գիտակցում այս հանագամանքը:


keyboard, արի ընդունիր, որ ոչ դու ես, ոչ էլ որևէ մեկ ուրիշը, որ պետք է որոշի, թե ինչ պետք է աներ Լևոնը, երբ պետք է խախտեր տնային կալանքի արգելքը` դառնալով իսկական կալանավոր ու երբ պետք է մարդկանց ասեր, որ լռելու ժամանակն է կամ խոսելու ու գործելու: 
Ամենահեշտը կոմպի մոտ նստած, խելացի դեմքով դատողություններ անելն է: Հերիք է ! 

Ու համ էլ, մարշ դեպի Զրուցարան! Ոտանավոր եմ գրել քո համար !  :Angry2:

----------


## keyboard

> keyboard, արի ընդունիր, որ ոչ դու ես, ոչ էլ որևէ մեկ ուրիշը, որ պետք է որոշի, թե ինչ պետք է աներ Լևոնը, երբ պետք է խախտեր տնային կալանքի արգելքը` դառնալով իսկական կալանավոր ու երբ պետք է մարդկանց ասեր, որ լռելու ժամանակն է կամ խոսելու ու գործելու: 
> Ամենահեշտը կոմպի մոտ նստած, խելացի դեմքով դատողություններ անելն է: Հերիք է !


Ես ի տարբերություն ոմանց ոչ թե ընդունել այլ հասկացել եմ դա ու շատ վաղուց :Wink: 
Խելացի դեմքն ու ուղեղը տարբեր բաներ են պուպուշ ջան :Wink: 
Ինչ ուզում են անեն մեկա ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվելու, այ կտեսնեք :Sad: 




> Ու համ էլ, մարշ դեպի Զրուցարան! Ոտանավոր եմ գրել քո համար !


Գալիս եմ դու չկաս, թե՞ ոտանավոր ես մտածու՞մ: :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե իհարկե, ամեն բան ձեր օգտին է, եթե ես շարժման ղեկավար եմ ուրեմն այդ ժարժումը տանում եմ մինչև վերջ, անգամ կյանքիս գնով, սրանով ամեն ինչ ասված է, նա կալանքի մեջ չի եղել, ուղղակի վախեցել է:


Բա եթե դուրս գար ու զոհվեր, էլ ով պիտի գլխավորեր ժողովրդի շարժումը?
Հետո էլ, ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ իրենք տեղյակ էին եղել նստացույցի հնարավոր ցրման մասին, բայց ցրման և ոչ թե կոտորածի: Դրանք տարբեր բաներ են: Ի վերջո ում մտքով կանցներ, որ հայը /թեկուզ միլիցա/, կարող է իր ազգակցին այդպիսի դաժանությամբ վերաբերվել: Միթե մարդիկ /միլիցեքը/ էտքան անզգամ են? Տենաս իրենց մորքուրին պատահաբար չեն ծեծել էտքան ժողովրդի մեջ?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լավ էիր գրել, գովելի է, վաղուց չեինք հանդիպել ողջույն հիմա ասեմ իմ ինքնաքննության արդյունքները դու կարդա:
> 1.Փետրվարի 29-ի լույս մարտի մեկի առավոտը, ոչ Ս. Դեմիրճյանը, ոչ Ա.Սարգսյանը առավելևս ԼՏՊ-ն այնտեղ չեն եղել,*«Դա միակ գիշերն էր, որ մենք այնտեղ չէինք»* լսել եմ Ազատության ռադիոկայանի եթերում հենց ՍԴ-ի ԱՍ-ի ելույթները: Արդյո՞ք նրանք չեն իմացել այդ Ձեր ասած իշխանությունների սադրանքների մասին, իհարկե իմացել են. փատ 1, որը ապացուցում է, որ նրանք էլ են լավ պայքարում իրենց շահերի համար:
> 2.ԼՏՊ-ն տելեպատիկ չէ, բայց փաշինյանապատիկ ղեկեվարել է այդ սադրանքները, որը դուք վերագրում եք իշխանություններին:
> 3.ԼՏՊ-ի մի ելույթը կամ դուրս գալը լիովին բավական էր, որ տեղի չունենար այն ինչ եղավ, եթե նա ելույթ ունենար մի հեռուստատեսությամբ կամ փաշինյանի, զորքին դավաճանության գնալու կոչեր անելու փոխարեն ինքը խոսեր բարցրախոսով և ասեր ով իմ կողմնակիցն է գնում է տուն առավոտյան կհավաքվենք, այ այն ժամանակ աչքս կմցնեիք իր համախոհներից զատ այդ ՎԱՆԴԱԼԻԶՄԸ կազմակերպողներին և ես ներողություն կխնդրեի բոլորիցդ իմ նախկին գրառումներիս համար և կդառանի ԼՏՊ-ի հետնորդ:
> *Ես իշխանություններին չեմ պաշտպանում, իսեր Աստծո, բայց մի աղավաղեք իրականությունը և մի խուսափեք դրանից:*
> Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:


1000 ողջույն։ Բավականին փոխվել ես, չճանաչեցի :Wink:  Լսիր, այդ ինչպե՞ս ԼՏՊ–ն մարտի մեկին այնտեղ չի եղել։ ՍԴ–ն ու ԱՍ–ն (հապավումները սպանում են) այնտեղ չեն եղել, բայց դրանից անմիջականորեն չի բխում, որ նրանք գիտակցաբար չեն եղել իմանալով թե ինչ է սպասվում, թեկուզ և միակ գիշերը լինի, սա քո կասկածներն են ընդհամենը։ Չնայած ինձ այդ դեմքերը այդքան հետաքրքիր չեն, իսկ ընդհանրապես չեմ բացառում որ նման դեպքերում միշտ էլ կգտնվեն մարդիկ, որոնք պոտենցիալ ունեն դավաճանելու թե իրենց, թե ընկերներին հանուն սեփական մորթու։ Բայց կրկնում եմ, հիմքեր չունեմ ոչինչ ենթադրելու։ Եվ բացի այդ ես սադրանքներից չեմ խոսում, ես ծաղրում եմ իրավապահների ներկայացրած անհեթեթ սցենարները, համարելով որ նրանք կարող էին ավելի խելամիտ բաներ մոգոնել։ Փաշինյանապատիկը լուրջ մեղադրանք է, այս սրա մասին չէի մտածել :Think:  Եթե կարծիքս ես ուզում իմանալ, ապա Նիկոլը ՏՂԱ է, այսքան բան։ Իսկ 3–րդ կետից գլուխ չհանեցի, կներես, տպավորությունս քո գրածից հետևյալն է, ԼՏՊ և մյուս ղեկավարները որոշ սադրիչների (սադրիչը արդեն լուրջ մասնագիտություն է) արմատուրա են տվել թե կդիմադրեք, իսկ ոստիկանությանը քսիֆ են ուղարկել թե ստեղ զենք զինամթերք ունենք, ու առավոտը վրա ենք տալիս, իսկ իրենք թռել են, են հույսով որ ժողովուրդը կամ ինքնարբուխ կկատաղի, կգրավի պրեզիդենտի աթոռը ու կբերի կտա ԼՏՊ–ին, կամ էլ վախեցած կցրվեն, իսկ ԼՏՊ–ն դրանով կարդարանա՝ թե ես խաղաղ էի մեր լեռների պես, իսկ դուք բռի էիք արջերի պես... այնինչ մարդը պարզապես հոգնել էր պայքարից ու գիշերները օբշի չայնիկից չայ խմելուց… Չէ ախպեր, ոնց գցում բռնում եմ շուռումուռ ես տալիս ինֆորմացիան զուտ նրա համար, որ շեղվենք բուն թեմայից, իսկ բուն թեման հետևյալն է, քաղաքացիների մի մեծ, շատ մեծ բազմության դրել են ապուշի, դեբիլի, էշի, տխմարի ու մնացած բոլոր բաների տեղը բացի ՄԱՐԴՈՒ տեղ դնելուց։ Իսկ մնացած՝ սա էս ասեց, նա էն արեցը երկրորդական «բազարներ» են։

Պ.Ս. Փնտում եմ սադրիչի աշխատանք։ Կսադրեմ հարայ–հրոց, կաշ–կալամաշ, ցույց կտամ շպրիցներ, նռնակներ, արմատուրա, ուգոլնիկ, պեմզաբլոկների համար՝ հավելավճար, սարսափահար կգոռամ ցույց տալով սեփական ձախ երիկամս բացված, կտրտված ու տժվժիկ սարքած վիճակում։ Անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կարող եմ պոկել սիրտս ու շպրտել ժողովդրի վրա, որը երեք վայրկեան անց կսկսի պայթյուններ ու բոցեր արձակել։ Հատուկ մարդկանց տների առաջ կանգնելու, հայհոյելու ու աղմուկ բարձրացնելու համար առայժմ չդիմել, ես ձեր իմացածներից չեմ։

----------


## keyboard

անիմաստ է...

----------


## Վիշապ

> անիմաստ է...


Տեսնում ե՞ս, իրոք անիմաստ է, քանզի շատերս չենք գիտակցում, որ խաղի իմաստը հետևյալն է, ամեն ինչ վերածել ԼՏՊ ընդդեմ իշխանություն մենամարտի, ու առհամարել ժողովրդին։ Սա իշխանությունների խաղն է, որ շատերիս գիտակցության մեջ մտցնեն, որ անիմաստ է, ու շարունակեն ապրել մեր, քաղաքացիներիս էներգիայի, նյարդերի հաշվին, ապրեն անհոգ, կազինոներ գնան, շամպայններ խմեն…։ Պետությունը եթե տնտեսական ճգնաժամ էլ ապրի, ապա ես ու դու հնարավոր է երեք անգամ ավելի թանկ էլ վճարենք մի կտոր հաց ու կալբաՍտի համար ու մի կերպ յոլա գնանք։ Եթե պատերազմ սկսվի ես ու դու կվազենք պաշտպանելու սահմանը, կիսաքուն, կիսասոված, մրսած մատներով ավտոմատի շնիկին սեղմելով ու պրիմա ծխելով քարշ կգանք խրամատներում։ Իսկ իրենք էլի կխմեն 1000 դոլարանոց շամպայնները ռուս ծիտիկների հետ, ջղագրգիռ ցնցվելով կծիծաղեն իրենք իրենց տափակ հումորի վրա, և ատելությամբ կծռմռեն բերանները ու արյուն կհավաքեն աչքերում երբ որևէ մեկի մտքով անցին խլել իրենցից այդ ամենը… Իսկ ես ու դու կամ մեկ ուրիշը կվիճաբանենք այն հարցի շուրջ թե Լեվոնը բոլոր նրանց ով իրենց հետ չի տականք է անվանել, կամ էլ ով է եղել ժողովրդի հետ մարտի մեկի գիշերը, կամ էլ Ղարաբաղը ով է ուզում ծախել թուրքերին… ու իրիկունը կպառկենք քնելու այդպես էլ մեր մտքում չկարողանալով պատասխանել բազմաթիվ հարցերին… ու չենք քնի, մինչև չասենք որ անիմաստ է…

----------


## Արշակ

> Նոյն սխալը կրկնում էք բարեկամ:
> «Ան աղբիւրը որ լեւոնական չէ. հայլուրական է»


Պանդուխտ, նորից ուրիշներին վերագրում եք չասված մտքեր։ Լավ չի։ Ես նման բան չեմ ասել երբևէ ու չեմ պատրաստվում ասել։
Ուղղակի հասարակ տրամաբանություն է։ Եթե ասում ես, որ «լևոնականների մեջ թևածում է այսինչ միտքը», ապա հավաստի լինելու համար  որպես ապացույց պարտավոր ես մեջբերել այդ միտքը հենց լևոնական աղբյուրից։ Եթե նման միտք այսեիր օրինակ՝ սերժականների վերաբերյալ, ապա օբյեկտիվ լինելու համար պիտի ապացույցդ բերեիր սերժական աղբյուրից, այլ ոչ թե հակառակ ճամբարի լրատվամիջոցից։ Իսկ դու որպես «լևոնականների մոտ թևածող մտայնություն» բերում ես ընդգծված հակալևոնական տրամադրվածությամբ հոդված։ Իսկ էն որ էդ հոդվածը ընդգծված հակալևոնական էր, չեմ կարծում, թե ապացուցելու կարիք կա։ Նույնիսկ ցանկացած դպրոցականի որ տաս էդ հոդվածը կարդա, կհաստատի, որ հոդվածի հեղինակը ընդկծված հակալևոնական էր։




> Նոյն սխալը կրկնում էք բարեկամ:
> «Ան աղբիւրը որ լեւոնական չէ. հայլուրական է»


Նորից եմ շեշտում. ես այդպիսի տեսակետ չեմ հայտնել երբևէ։ Զրպարտություն է։ Ցավոք, դու ես, որ ով քո տեսակետին հակառակ բան է ասում, ով փորձում է պայքարել էս կրիմինալ իշխանությունների դեմ, միանգամից «լևոնական» ես պիտակում։




> Նոյն սխալը կրկնում էք բարեկամ:
> «Ան աղբիւրը որ լեւոնական չէ. հայլուրական է»
> Դուք անտեսում, կամ ծախուած տականք էք համարում ԼՈՒՌ մնացեալին:


Պանդուխտ, եթե պիտի ասածս խոսքերը փոփոխված ներկայացվեն, ինձ վերագրվեն չասված խոսքեր, ուրեմն այլևս չեմ մասնակցի Ձեզ հետ քննարկմանը։ 
Լավ կացեք։

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> BBC, CNN, EuroNews այս աղբյուրները հայլուրակա՞ն ե


Միթէ այդ միջոցները տառացի ու բառացի թարգմանում են Հայաստանում հնչած իւրաքանչիւր խօսք, թէ իրենց լրագրողների գրածն են փոխանցում: Լրագրողներն էլ լրագրում են հիմնական եղելոյթները, այսպիսի մանրամասներ-տականք մականք- կարծեմ միայն հայկական մամուլում կը գտնենք:
Ի դէպ, Արշակ ճիշտ ես, Գարեգին Նժդեհն էլ է գործածել այդ բառը, իսկ եթէ այդպիսի բառ կայ, ուրեմն կան եւ այդպիսիքը, բայց կարեւորը ՈՎ է գործ ածում եւ ՈՒՄ համար:
Յետոյ, ես չգիտէի, թէ կարող եմ այստեղ անգլերէն արձանագրել: Հիմա ի՞նչ կուզես Արգէո, թարգմանե՞մ տականք բառը անգլերէնի եւ փնտրե՞մ գուգլով:



> Ի դեպ, վերջերս Հ1-ով բողոքում էին, որ Ազատություն ռադիոկայանը լևոնական է դարձել


1987-88 թուականէն ի վեր Ազատութիւն ռադիոկայանի հայկական բաժինը կունկնդրէի, այդ ժամանակ ինձի կը թուէր դաշնակցական ռադիո: Իրականութեամբ այդ կայանը ՈՉ դաշնակցական էր, ՈՉ ալ լեւոնական, այլ ԱՄԵՐԻԿԵԱՆ:
Ամերիկան Բեռլինի բաժանումից, կամ ասենք պաղ պատերազմի սկիզբից ի վեր, համարձակ պայքար սկսեց Խորհրդային Միութեան, ի մի ջի այլոց խորհրդային արբանեակ համարւող երկիրների ժողովուրդների ազատութեան համար: Այդ ազատութիւնները այդ ժամանակ ձեռնտու էր ամերիկեան կայսերական շահին: Կը յիշեմ թէ ինչպէս արար աշխարհ, Արցախի ու հայ ժողովուրդի հետն էին պայքարի սկիզբը, ՔԱՆԻ ՈՐ ԱՅԴ ՊԱՅՔԱՐԸ ՏԱՆԵԼՈՒ ԷՐ ԽՈՐՀՐԴԱՅԻՆ ՊԵՏՈՒԹԵԱՆ ՏԿԱՐԱՑՄԱՆ ՈՒ ՔԱՅՔԱՅՄԱՆ:
Ես համաձայնեմ, որ Հայ ժողովուրդի շահն ու ամերիկեան շահը համընկնում էին ԱՅԴ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿ: Թէեւ մի քիչ աճապարանօք էին հակամոսկով առճակատումով, ինչը բերեց Գետաշէն-Շահումեանի կորստին: 
Հետագային Ելցինը շրջեց կացութիւնը: Ինչեւէ, այս քայքայում, տարրալուծում, տարանջատում, առճակատում, յեղափոխութիւն...եւ այլնի գլխաւոր շարժիչ ՈՒՂԵՂը Լեւոն Տէր Պետրոսեանն է եղել:
Ժամանակ մը ետք, երբ ազրբեջանն կոչուած ստապետութիւնը ուզեց շուկայ հանել իր սեւ հեղուկը, այսպէս կոչուած՝ «ազատ աշխարհի» լրատւութիւնը 180 աստիճան շրջադարձ կատարեց, եթէ ոչ խիստ, ապա ոչ նախկին բարեացակամութեամբ վարուեցան, հանդէպ Արցախի հայկականութեան: Ինչո՞ւ, քանզի Լեւոն Տ.Պ-ը տապալած էր ու որոշ կողմերու ծրագիրները իրականացնող չկար Հայաստանի գագաթին,  ու վասնզի Հայաստանն ընտրած էր, տակաւին Ելցին հօբարի օրերէն, ու կը զարգացներ իր յարաբերանքը ռազմավարական դաշնակցի հետ: Այդու հանդերձ, Հայաստանը փորձեց փոխլրացման քաղաքականութիւն վարել, բոլոր գերտէրութիւններու հետ, ու այնպէս կը թուէր, որ գերեզմանային խաղաղութիւն կար՝ Ռուս-ամերիկեան նոր պաղ պատերազմի Հայաստանեան դաշտի տարածքին:
Վրաստանի պէս չեղաւ Հայաստանի պահուածքը, Հայաստանը Վրաստան չէ, եւ ես անձնապէս կը փափաքիմ Վրաստանի ազատութեան ու անկախութեան պահպանմանը, որպէսզի Ռուսաստանն ուղղակի չսպառնայ Հայաստանին: Փափաքիմ Վրաստանի ազատութեան ու անկախութեան պահպանմանը,  սակայն Ռուսիոյ հետ բարեկամական կապերով, որ պիտ թարգմանուէր՝ Հայաստան-Վրաստան-Ռուսիա երկաթուղագիծով:
Լեւոն Տէր Պետրոսեան փորձառու եղափոխիչը նոյն շրջանակներու համար եւ նոյն տարածքին կը գործէ այժմ, սակայն հիմա, իմ կարծիքովս, բովանդակ հայ ժողովուրդի շահին չի ծառայեր ոեւէ ապակայունացում, մանաւանդ, որ Արցախն ազատ է, եւ Հայաստանն անկախ:
Սխալներ կան.-
•	Եկամուտի ոչ արդար բաշխում,
•	Տարօրինակ ու երբեմն չբացայայտած քաղաքական ոճիրներ,
•	Անօրինական հարստացում,
•	Հարկերու ոչ արդար գանձում,
•	Ոչ հաւասար տնտեսական առիթ,
•	Արցախում բնակեցման գրեթէ սառեցում,
•	Դատական իշխանութեան հանդէպ վստահութեան նուազում մինչ չքացում,
•	Ազգային ռազմավարական հարստութեան (երկաթ գիծ, ելեկտրական բ.ց., նայիրիտ, Մեծամօր, հանքեր) ապահայկականացում
•	Ժողովուրդի հանդէպ. իշխանութեան կողմէ արհամարհական վերաբերմունք
•	Նախընտրական խոստումներու, այնպէս ալ խոստումնային լեզուական կարգավիճակի մէջ պահպանում:
Եւ շատ ու շատ բաներ կան, որ ժողովուրդին, ու մանաւանդ ապագայ չտեսնող երիտասարդութեան պայթեցնելու պատրաստ է: 
Ահա այստեղ եկաւ փորձառու առաջնորդը, Լեւոն Տէր Պետրոսեանը, հրապարակը դատարկ էր, չկային իրեն պէս ԱՅԴ ժողովուրդին ջիղը բռնելու, սիրտի տրոփման հետ տրոփելու ընդունակ ղեկավարներ:
Այդ Ժողովուրդը՝ հանդարտեցման, օրինապահպանման, ազգային ի՜նչ--ինչ գերագոյն շահ գերադասելու որեւէ կոչ, պիտի սեպեր տկարութեան եւ ծախուածութեան նախանշան:
Լեւոն Տէր Պետրոսեան չէր կրնար ժողովուրդը հանդարտեցնել, ընդհակառակը, ան, կը խօսէր այն ինչ ԱՅԴ գեր գրգրուած ժողովուրդը լսել կ'ուզէր: 
Ժողովուրդը լսել կ'ուզէր. իշխանութեան հանդէպ տարուելիք ԱՆԽՈՒՍԱՓԵԼԻ յաղթանակի մասին, ժողովուրդը լսել կ'ուզէր իշխող վարչախմբի դէմ հայհոյանք եւ անոնց պատժի հեռանկարը, ԱՅԴ ժողովուրդը ասպարէզ ելած էր միայն ու միայն սերժ-քոչարեանի դէմ: Եւ փորձառու քաղաքական գործիչը տուաւ ԱՅԴ ժողովուրդի ակնկալիքը:
Բայց մենք, այս ընթացքին, չմոռնանք նաեւ որ կան ուրիշներ, որոնք պիտի չի երթային Լ.Տ.Պ ետեւէն, ոչ  որովհետեւ իշխանամետ են, այլ՝ ԼՏՊ-ի ընտրած պայքարի եղանակին համամիտ չեն, եւ իսկապէս, այս ուրիշները քիչ չեն:
Այնպէս որ գրած եմ «Ետքը» անուն շարանիս մէջ, եթէ այս շարժման ղեկավարը ուրիշ անձ մը ըլլար, հաւանական է, որ այժմեան կոալիցիա մէջ մտնող առնուազն երկուքը+օպերայի հրապարակին գտնւողները+ոչ կոալիցիայի ու ոչ հրապարակի մէջինները, այսինքն մնացեալ ընդդիմադիրները (ԱԺՄ, Ժ եւայլն) պիտի կարենային միասնաբար իշխանութիւն փոխել:
Այժմ, Հայաստանի շահը պահանջում է կայունութիւն՝ նախ, ղեկավարման էթիկայի լուրջ փոփոխումն՝ երկրորդ:

----------


## Արշակ

> Զոմբի հասարակ զոմբի է դառնում մարդը, գնալով այդ անիրավի շարժմանը մասնակցելու:
> Ուշքի եկեք, սթափվեք հերիք է:





> Ես ինձ չեմ ցուցադրում, ու քեզ էլ զոմբի չեմ անվանել, էլի եմ կրկնում, որ գրառումս *Ոչ մեկի անձին, չի վերաբերվում…*


Հարգելի Հովիկ, համ ասում ես, որ ոչ մեկի անձին չի վերաբերվում, համ ասում ես շարժմանը մասնակցող մարդը զոմբի է դառնում։
Իսկ էդ շարժմանը բազմաթիվ մարդիկ են մասնակցում նաև էս ֆորումից։ Օրինակ՝ ես։
Հիմա ես զոմբի՞ եմ դառել։ 
Հովիկ ջան, քո կարծիքով ինձ կամ մեկ ուրիշին դժվա՞ր է շարժմանը չմասնակցողներին, Հ1 նայողներին զոմբի կամ այլ նմանատիպ վիրավորական անուններ կպցնել։ Չէ, հաստատ դժվար չի։ Ու հաստատ քոնից պակաս «հիմնավորումներ» չեմ ունենա։ Ես էլ, մյուսներն էլ կարող են տենց վարվել։ Բայց դրանով ինչի՞ կհասնենք։ Ոչ մի լավ բանի։
Հո իրար միս ուտելու, իրար վիրավորելու համար չե՞նք հավաքվել ստեղ։ Քննարկում ենք, որպեսզի ինչ–որ օգտակար եզրակացությունների գանք, ինչ–որ բան դեպի լավը փոխենք։
Ուրեմն եկեք մի քիչ ավելի հարգալից լինենք մեր զրուցակիցների, ֆորումակիցների նկատմամբ։
Հիմա քեզ եմ ասում, բայց խոսքս հավասարապես ուղղված է նաև mtahog–ին ու քննարկումներին մասնակցող մյուս բոլոր ֆորումցիներին։ 
Հասկանում եմ, հիմա բոլորիս նյարդերն էլ լարված են ու երբեմն տեղի են տալիս, բայց եկեք գոնե ֆորումցիներս խուսափենք քաղաքական քննարկումները էժանագին ռազբորկայի  վերածելուց։
Կներեք, եթե խոսք մի քիչ վերամբարձ թվաց, չեմ ուզում, որ տենց տպավորություն լինի։

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Զոմբի հասարակ զոմբի է դառնում մարդը, գնալով այդ անիրավի շարժմանը մասնակցելու:
> Ուշքի եկեք, սթափվեք հերիք է:


Մինչև մարտի 1-ը կարելի էր կոչ անել սթափվելու, որովհետև ժողովուրդը մանրից կիսվում էր երկու մասի: Ինչը անթույլատրելի բան է:

Բայց մարտի 1-ի արյունահեղություններից հետո կոչ անել, որ մարդիկ հանդուրժեն մարդասպան նախագահին ու կեղծարար մամուլին խելքին մոտ է?  :Think: 

Հ.Գ. keyboard ոնց կարելի է այդքան մարդկանց անվանել զոմբի? Ինչի ես տենց վստահ, որ իրենցից ավելի սթափ վիճակում ես դու? Շուրջդ նայիր ինչ երկրում ես ապրում: Բա մենք սրան ենք արժանի??????
Չեմ հասկանում միթե հլը հավատում ես իբր Լևոնը հիպնոզա անում?
Ամեն մի ամբոխի մեջ էլ պատահում են մեղմ ասած "տխմարներ", բայց հո բոլորը տենց չեն?

----------


## Anchi

> Հարցս ուղղում եմ նրանց ովքեր ասում են, որ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է մեղավորը և պատասխանատուն: Ինչ եք կարծում Լևոնը մեղավո՞ր է, որ Քոչարյանի 10 տարվա կառավարության օրոք ժողովրդի այսպիսի մեծ զանգված դժգոհ է մնացել, ես կասեի ավելին՝ համբերության բաժակը լցվել է: Թե Լևոնը մեղավոր է նրանում, որ ժողովրդին ասաց, որ դժգոհություն հայտնելու օրինական ճանապարհներ կան և դրանցից մեկը խաղաղ ցույցն է և կոչ արեց ստրուկ չլինել և վախից  դժգոհությունը չթաքցնել, այլ արտահայտել այն:



Ի՞նչ օրինականության մասին է խոսքը, երբ ցույցը անօրինակն էր և արտոնված չէր: Օրինակնա՞ն էր Ազատության հրապարակում 9 օր գիշերելը, խոզանոց, զիբիլանոց և զուգարան դարձնելը, արձանները այլանդակելը և նստարանները տեղահանելը:
Այո, իհարկե, օրինակն էր և թույլատրելի: Խոսք չկա:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ի՞նչ օրինականության մասին է խոսքը, երբ ցույցը անօրինակն էր և արտոնված չէր: Օրինակնա՞ն էր Ազատության հրապարակում 9 օր գիշերելը, խոզանոց, զիբիլանոց և զուգարան դարձնելը, արձանները այլանդակելը և նստարանները տեղահանելը:
> Այո, իհարկե, օրինակն էր և թույլատրելի: Խոսք չկա:


Քանի՞ անգամ ես այդ օրերին եղել Ազատության հրապարակում ու տեսել , թե ոնց են այնտեղի մարդիկ հրապարակը վերածում խոզանոցի , իրենց կարիքները հոգում այնտեղ ու արձանները այլանդակում : Գոնե գիտե՞ս  , թե ում արձաններն են գտնվում Ազատության հրապարակում , թե՞ մենակ ջազվեի տեղը գիտես :

----------


## REAL_ist

խաղաց ցույցերը սաղ աշխարհում ընդունված ամենաժողովրդավարական ձևնա բողոք արտահայտելու, սահմանադրությամբ սահմանված քաղաքացիների իրավունքի արտահայտման ձևնա, ստեղ ցույցի մասին տեղյակ պահելը քաղաքապետարանին ցույցը բռնի ուժով ցրելու իրավունք չի տալի
նույն բաննա ոնցոր ասում են ոստիկանությունում ձեզ ծեծել են դիմեք ոստիկանություն, ինչքանա խելքին մոտ, ետ որ քաղաքակիրթ ձևով ընթացող հեղափոխություննա իշխանությունների կողմից արտոնված լինում որ միատել ես արտոնված լիներ լիներ? թե ըստ քեզ սաղ աշխարհը հավայի տեղը դատապարտեծ ուժի գործադրումը, ինչքան էլ փորձեք նմանացնել մեր մոտի իրադարձությունները Ֆրանսիայում, Իսպանիայում և այլ զարգացած երկրներում կատարվածների հետ, միհատ մեեծ տարբերություն կա, այնտեղ առաջինը ցուցարարներն էին սկսում անկարգությունները, իսկ մեր մոտ լռիվ հակառակն էր

----------


## Anchi

> Ժողովուրդը ինչով էր մեղավոր?, նրանով որ իր ԽԱՂԱՂ բողոքն էր արտահայտում խայտառակ ընտրությունների վերաբերյալ 10 օր շարունակ? ինձ ահավոր հետաքրքիրա դու ինչով ես մտածում, կասկածանքների մեջ եմ



Երևակայի՛ր՝ ուղեղով:
Իմ և քո պատկերացումներով ԽԱՂԱՂԸ տարբեր բաներ են:
Եթե դու խաղաղության տակ միայն կռիվ չլինելն ես հասկանում, ես քեզ կասեմ, որ հոգնել էի խմած մարդկանց հայհոյանքներից, անկապ, անիմաստ ու տհաճ երաժշտությունից, վանդալային գոռգռոցներից ու այն ամենից, ինչ կատարվում էր:

----------


## Kuk

> Ի՞նչ օրինականության մասին է խոսքը, երբ ցույցը անօրինակն էր և արտոնված չէր: Օրինակնա՞ն էր Ազատության հրապարակում 9 օր գիշերելը, խոզանոց, զիբիլանոց և զուգարան դարձնելը, արձանները այլանդակելը և նստարանները տեղահանելը:
> Այո, իհարկե, օրինակն էր և թույլատրելի: Խոսք չկա:


Գրառումներդ մեծ թվով սուտ լուրեր են պարունակում: Աշխատի փաստերով խոսել: Ի՞նչ զուգարանի մասին է խոսքդ: Դու գոնե գիտե՞ս, թե Օպերայի շենքին կից տարածքում քանի տեղով զուգարան կա: Եթե գաղտնիք չի ասա թե մոտավորապես Երևանի որ հատվածում ես ապրում, շեշտում եմ՝ մոտավորապես:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> թե ըստ քեզ սաղ աշխարհը հավայի տեղը դատապարտեծ ուժի գործադրումը, ինչքան էլ փորձեք նմանացնել մեր մոտի իրադարձությունները Ֆրանսիայում, Իսպանիայում և այլ զարգացած երկրներում կատարվածների հետ, միհատ մեեծ տարբերություն կա, այնտեղ առաջինը ցուցարարներն էին սկսում անկարգությունները, իսկ մեր մոտ լռիվ հակառակն էր


Որեւէ երկրում, բռնի ուժով իշխանութեան հասնելու ձգտումը, յեղաշրջումը, հանդիպում է իշխանութեան կողմից ուժի գործածութեան, դրանում մի կասկածիր: Տարբեր պարագայ է, երբ որոշ երկիրներ այն ինչ չեն ցանկանայ իրենց համար, ցանկանում եմ այլ երկիրների համար:
Այսինքն՝ իրենց երկրում՝ օրէնքի իշխանութիւն, ուրիշների մօտ, եթէ պէտք է՝ թող լինի քաոս:

----------


## Anchi

> Քանի՞ անգամ ես այդ օրերին եղել Ազատության հրապարակում ու տեսել , թե ոնց են այնտեղի մարդիկ հրապարակը վերածում խոզանոցի , իրենց կարիքները հոգում այնտեղ ու արձանները այլանդակում : Գոնե գիտե՞ս  , թե ում արձաններն են գտնվում Ազատության հրապարակում , թե՞ մենակ ջազվեի տեղը գիտես :



Կարծում եմ՝ քեզ ինձ վիրավորելու , ոչ էլ իմ մտավոր ունակությունների և գիտելիքների մասին կասկածելու տեղիք չեմ տվել: Խնդրում եմ չափավոր եղիր արտահայտություններումդ:
Շատ անգամներ եմ եղել: Անկյուններում կուտակված աղբակույտերը, միզով ներծծված պատերը:Գոնե զգացե՞լ ես այնտեղի հոտը: Որ բաց տարածության մեջ գարշահոտություն լինի, ամեն ինչ հասկանալի է:

----------


## Kuk

> Որեւէ երկրում, բռնի ուժով իշխանութեան հասնելու ձգտումը, յեղաշրջումը, հանդիպում է իշխանութեան կողմից ուժի գործածութեան, դրանում մի կասկածիր: Տարբեր պարագայ է, երբ որոշ երկիրներ այն ինչ չեն ցանկանայ իրենց համար, ցանկանում եմ այլ երկիրների համար:
> Այսինքն՝ իրենց երկրում՝ օրէնքի իշխանութիւն, ուրիշների մօտ, եթէ պէտք է՝ թող լինի քաոս:


Էդ որտե՞ղ ես տեսել խաղաղ ցուցարարին էլեկտրաշոկով ու դուպինկով ծեծեն, կամ որ զոհերի հիշատակին մոմ վառողին էլեկտրաշոկով ու դուպինկով ծեծեն:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Որեւէ երկրում, բռնի ուժով իշխանութեան հասնելու ձգտումը, յեղաշրջումը, հանդիպում է իշխանութեան կողմից ուժի գործածութեան


հա բայց քեզ ովա խաբել որ ստեղ բռնի ուժով իշխանության հասնելու փորձ կար? 
ասածս ենա որ 10 օր խաղաղ ցուցարարների դեմ տենց բռնություն իրավունք չունեին կիրառեին, հետո էլ խոտերի մեջ գռանատներ տեղադրեին, մյուս երկրներում ցուցարարներնեն սկսում անկարգությունները, որոնցից պաշտպանվում ու ժողովրդին են պաշտպանում ոստիկանները, իսկ մեր մոտ հակառակ պատկերն էր, ժողովուրդը ոստիկաններից էր պաշտպանվում

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Էդ որտե՞ղ ես տեսել խաղաղ ցուցարարին էլեկտրաշոկով ու դուպինկով ծեծեն, կամ որ զոհերի հիշատակին մոմ վառողին էլեկտրաշոկով ու դուպինկով ծեծեն:


Ինձ հասցրածդ անձնական վիրաւորանքը դեռ չեմ մոռացել: Խուսափիր այդպիսի ոճից, եթէ ուզում ես բանավէճ շարունակել:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Կարծում եմ՝ քեզ ինձ վիրավորելու , ոչ էլ իմ մտավոր ունակությունների և գիտելիքների մասին կասկածելու տեղիք չեմ տվել: Խնդրում եմ չափավոր եղիր արտահայտություններումդ:
> Շատ անգամներ եմ եղել: Անկյուններում կուտակված աղբակույտերը, միզով ներծծված պատերը:Գոնե զգացե՞լ ես այնտեղի հոտը: Որ բաց տարածության մեջ գարշահոտություն լինի, ամեն ինչ հասկանալի է:


Ակումբցիների մի զգալի մաս մասնակցել է հանրահավաքներին և նստացույցին , և դու , օգտագործելով խոզանոց և նմանատիպ այլ բառեր , վիրավորում ես նրանց : 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այնտեղի սանիտարական վիճակին , ապա համոզված կարող եմ ասել , որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է եղել , քանզի այնտեղ խոզեր չեն եղել հավաքված ի զարմանս քեզ :

----------


## Anchi

> Իրոք որ շատ ջարդուփշուր եղած ոստիկաններ ու անգամ մեկ զոհ կա, բայց չգիտես խի քաղաքացիական զոհերն 7 անգամ ավելի են: Տարօրինակ է 
> 
> Այ լավ ասեցիր` *"Փաստեր կան"* ու հիմա բացատրեմ`
> 1. Ժողովուրդը ինչ մեղք ունի, որ մարտի մեկին առավոտյան ժամը 6-7 արանքում ոստիկանները շրջապատել, ջարդել ու ամբողջ Մաշտոցի պողոտայով /պռոսպեկտ/ լարել էին ժողովրդին? վիդեոները կան, ինչպես նաև շատ-շատ ականատեսներ:
> Ոնց է լեզուդ պտտվում, որ ասես թե այստեղ ժողովուրդն է մեղավոր? Ինչ հիմքերով? Ոնց? 
> 2. Երբ ժողովուրդը հավաքվել էր քաղաքապետարանի դիմաց ու դեռ ոչ մի ոստիկան ծեծված չէր, միթե ոստիկանական "Վիլիս"-ը անտեղի տեղը վրաերթի չենթարկեց մարդկանց?  Չլինի էտ ելա մոնտաժ? Ականատեսներն էլ հիպնոզի տակ էին? 
> 
> *Ու ուշադրություն դարձրու, որ այս իմ նշած դեպքերից առաջ ժողովրդի կողմից դեռ ոչ մի ուժ չէր կիրառվել:*


Եթե ուզում ես իմանալ պատասխանը կարդա մի քիչ վերևում կատարած գրառումս:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> հա բայց քեզ ովա խաբել որ ստեղ բռնի ուշող իշխանության հասնելու փորձ կար? ասածս ենա որ 10 օր խաղաղ ցուցարարների դեմ տենց բռնություն իրավունք չունեին կիրառեին, հետո էլ խոտերի մեջ գռանատներ տեղադրեին


Խնդրեմ, խաբուած չեմ:
Այդ ինը օրերի ընթացքին, ես չէի պոռացող կանչողի ՅԱՂԹԵԼ ԵՄ: Ձեր թեկնածուն համարում էր քուէների 65 տոկոս հաւաքած, չէր ճանաչում ....որոշումները, սահմանադրական ...որոշումը եւ որպէս բողոք նամակով խնդրում էր (washington post) արեւմտուքի. մասնաւորապէս ԱՄերիկայի միջամտումը: Այսինքն՝ յեղաշրջում:
Եւ այս ամէնը երբ արար աշխարհ ճանաչեցին նորընտիր նախագահին:
Եկէք մեր հակակրութիւնը կամ համկրութիւնը տուեալ անձերի վերաբերեալ մէկդի դնելով, անաչառ դիտենք եւ դատենք:

----------


## Kuk

> Անկյուններում կուտակված աղբակույտերը, միզով ներծծված պատերը:Գոնե զգացե՞լ ես այնտեղի հոտը: Որ բաց տարածության մեջ գարշահոտություն լինի, ամեն ինչ հասկանալի է:


Վերը նշված գրառումը ոչնչով չեմ տարբերում հայլուրի, ինչպես նաև սերժիկի ռեժիմի այլ ծառայողների ասածներից: :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ակումբցիների մի զգալի մաս մասնակցել է հանրահավաքներին և նստացույցին , և դու , օգտագործելով խոզանոց և նմանատիպ այլ բառեր , վիրավորում ես նրանց : 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այնտեղի սանիտարական վիճակին , ապա համոզված կարող եմ ասել , որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է եղել , քանզի այնտեղ խոզեր չեն եղել հավաքված ի զարմանս քեզ :


Չայլդ, անիմաստա: 
Ինտերնետիդ վճարովի ժամերն ավելի հետաքրքիր գրառումների պատասխանելով ծախսի  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Ինձ հասցրածդ անձնական վիրաւորանքը դեռ չեմ մոռացել: Խուսափիր այդպիսի ոճից, եթէ ուզում ես բանավէճ շարունակել:


Ես քեզ պարզ հարց եմ տալիս, իսկ ոճս նորմալ է և ենթակա չի փոփոխման:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Էդ որտե՞ղ ես տեսել խաղաղ ցուցարարին էլեկտրաշոկով ու դուպինկով ծեծեն, կամ որ զոհերի հիշատակին մոմ վառողին էլեկտրաշոկով ու դուպինկով ծեծեն:


Ամէն տեղ, բայց նայած՝ ե՞րբ, ո՞ւր, ի՞նչի առթիւ եւ համար:

----------


## Smergh

> Որեւէ երկրում, բռնի ուժով իշխանութեան հասնելու ձգտումը, յեղաշրջումը, հանդիպում է իշխանութեան կողմից ուժի գործածութեան, դրանում մի կասկածիր: Տարբեր պարագայ է, երբ որոշ երկիրներ այն ինչ չեն ցանկանայ իրենց համար, ցանկանում եմ այլ երկիրների համար:
> Այսինքն՝ իրենց երկրում՝ օրէնքի իշխանութիւն, ուրիշների մօտ, եթէ պէտք է՝ թող լինի քաոս:


Ես քաղաքապետարանին առաջարկելու եմ, որ երբեք չմերժեն հանրահավաքները Ազատությոն հրապարակում անցկացնելը, ընդհակառակը պետք է թույլատրել՝ պայմանով, որ կազմակերպիչները յուրաքանչյուր մասնակցի համար մեկ ժամի դիմաց մեկ դոլար վճարեն: Այդ վճարումները կգնան հանրահավաքների պատճառով հասցվող վնասները հատուցելու, ինչպես նաև հավաքների մասնակիցների թվերը իրական դարձնելու համար: Այդ պարագայում 150000 թվի փոխարեն ստիպված կլինեն իրական 30000- ի մասին խոսել ու հենց այդքան մասնակցի համար էլ վճարել:
Հիմարություն է. երբ մարդիկ հանրահավաք են անցկացնում ու պետությունը ձրի պարտավոր է ապահովել դրանց կարգ ու կանոնը, ինչպես նաև հանրահավաքների մասնակիցների անվտանգությունն ու մնացած անհարմարությունների ողջ պատասխանատվությունն ու ծախսերն իր վրա  վերցնելով:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ամէն տեղ, բայց նայած՝ ե՞րբ, ո՞ւր, ի՞նչի առթիւ եւ համար:


Խնդրում եմ, Պանդուխտ եղբայր, նշեք այդ "ամէն տեղերը", ուր ՍԳՈ ԵՐԹԻ դուրս եկած կնոջը մահակով ծեծում են: 

Սպասում եմ:

----------


## Anchi

> Գրառումներդ մեծ թվով սուտ լուրեր են պարունակում: Աշխատի փաստերով խոսել: Ի՞նչ զուգարանի մասին է խոսքդ: Դու գոնե գիտե՞ս, թե Օպերայի շենքին կից տարածքում քանի տեղով զուգարան կա: Եթե գաղտնիք չի ասա թե մոտավորապես Երևանի որ հատվածում ես ապրում, շեշտում եմ՝ մոտավորապես:


Օպերայի մոտ: Դա ինչ որ բան ասու՞մ է քեզ:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Այդ ինը օրերի ընթացքին, ես չէի պոռացող կանչողի ՅԱՂԹԵԼ ԵՄ: Ձեր թեկնածուն համարում էր քուէների 65 տոկոս հաւաքած, չէր ճանաչում ....որոշումները, սահմանադրական ...որոշումը եւ որպէս բողոք նամակով խնդրում էր (washington post) արեւմտուքի. մասնաւորապէս ԱՄերիկայի միջամտումը: Այսինքն՝ յեղաշրջում:
> Եւ այս ամէնը երբ արար աշխարհ ճանաչեցին նորընտիր նախագահին:
> Եկէք մեր հակակրութիւնը կամ համկրութիւնը տուեալ անձերի վերաբերեալ մէկդի դնելով, անաչառ դիտենք եւ դատենք:


չհասկացա մտքիդ թռիչքը, ինչի դու հեղափոխության ավելի ազդեցիկ միջոց գիտես?
ճիշտ տեղին չէր ճանաչում, 65 տոկոսը եսել չեմ ընդունում, բայց ետ պակաս սուտ չի քան պաշտոնական տվյալները
մեկել դու ոնց հասկացա հեղափոխությունը ու բռնի ուժով, զինված հեղափոխությունը իրարից չես տարբերում, դրանք շաաաատ տարբեր բաներ են

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Ես քաղաքապետարանին առաջարկելու եմ, որ երբեք չմերժեն հանրահավաքները Ազատությոն հրապարակում անցկացնելը, ընդհակառակը պետք է թույլատրել՝ պայմանով, որ կազմակերպիչները յուրաքանչյուր մասնակցի համար մեկ ժամի դիմաց մեկ դոլար վճարեն: Այդ վճարումները կգնան հանրահավաքների պատճառով հասցվող վնասները հատուցելու, ինչպես նաև հավաքների մասնակիցների թվերը իրական դարձնելու համար: Այդ պարագայում 150000 թվի փոխարեն ստիպված կլինեն իրական 30000- ի մասին խոսել ու հենց այդքան մասնակցի համար էլ վճարել:
> Հիմարություն է. երբ մարդիկ հանրահավաք են անցկացնում ու պետությունը ձրի պարտավոր է ապահովել դրանց կարգ ու կանոնը, ինչպես նաև հանրահավաքների մասնակիցների անվտանգությունն ու մնացած անհարմարությունների ողջ պատասխանատվությունն ու ծախսերն իր վրա  վերցնելով:


Ապրես, այդպիսի վայրեր կան Լոնդոնում, Trafalgar square?, Վաշինգտոնում եւ այլ ուր:

----------


## Kuk

> Օպերայի մոտ: Դա ինչ որ բան ասու՞մ է քեզ:


Ես էլ եմ Օպերայի մոտ ապրում ու ամեն օր ու տարբեր ժամերի եղել եմ Օպերայում, բայց քո ասածներից ոչ մեկի չեմ հանդիպել: Ասեմ, որ տեսողության հետ կապված բողոքներ չունեմ, հոտառական զգայարաններիս հետ կապված բողոքներ նույնպես չունեմ:
 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Anchi

> Ակումբցիների մի զգալի մաս մասնակցել է հանրահավաքներին և նստացույցին , և դու , օգտագործելով խոզանոց և նմանատիպ այլ բառեր , վիրավորում ես նրանց : 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այնտեղի սանիտարական վիճակին , ապա համոզված կարող եմ ասել , որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է եղել , քանզի այնտեղ խոզեր չեն եղել հավաքված ի զարմանս քեզ :


Ասում եմ այն, ինչ տեսել եմ: Հիմա կասես, որ տեսողությանս հետ խնդիրներ ունեմ, չէ՞: Ես զարմանում եմ միայն, որ այդ ամենը չես «նկատել»:
Քո կարծիքով մարդիկ խոզանոց չե՞ն կարող սարքել :Think:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> չհասկացա մտքիդ թռիչքը, ինչի դու հեղափոխության ավելի ազդեցիկ միջոց գիտես?
> ճիշտ տեղին չէր ճանաչում, 65 տոկոսը եսել չեմ ընդունում, բայց ետ պակաս սուտ չի քան պաշտոնական տվյալները
> մեկել դու ոնց հասկացա հեղափոխությունը ու բռնի ուժով, զինված հեղափոխությունը իրարից չես տարբերում, դրանք շաաաատ տարբեր բաներ են


Հնչած խօսքը երբեմն կրակից աւելի է ազդեցիկ: Չգիտեմ, երեւի պէտք է սովորենք լաւ հանրահաւաքներ կազմակերպելը, այնպէս որ սադրիչների առաջքն առնողը հենց իրենք կազմակերպիչները լինեն:
Ուրիշ երկիրներում, բողոք ցոյց իրականացնողները, երբ չեն ենթարկւում ոստիկանութեան պահանջին, ոստիկանութիւնը գետնում քարշ տալով հեռացնում են նրանց:
Չգիտեմ, օպերայում գտնւողները հրազէն ունէի՞ն, թէ ոչ: Ամենեւին Green Peace-ի ցուցարարներին չէին նմանում:

----------


## Anchi

> Ես էլ եմ Օպերայի մոտ ապրում ու ամեն օր ու տարբեր ժամերի եղել եմ Օպերայում, բայց քո ասածներից ոչ մեկի չեմ հանդիպել: Ասեմ, որ տեսողության հետ կապված բողոքներ չունեմ, հոտառական զգայարաններիս հետ կապված բողոքներ նույնպես չունեմ:



Մի քիչ կասկածեցի, բայց …

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Հիմարություն է. երբ մարդիկ հանրահավաք են անցկացնում ու պետությունը ձրի պարտավոր է ապահովել դրանց կարգ ու կանոնը, ինչպես նաև հանրահավաքների մասնակիցների անվտանգությունն ու մնացած անհարմարությունների ողջ պատասխանատվությունն ու ծախսերն իր վրա վերցնելով:


Եթե մոռացել ես կամ չգիտես , ապա տեղեկացնեմ , որ պետությունը ստեղծված է պետության քաղաքացիների շահերը պաշտպանելու և պարտավոր է ցանկացած պարագայում ապահովել իր քաղաքացու անվտանգությունը : Յուրաքանչյուր ՀՀ քաղաքացու անձնագրում գրված է ՝ սույն անձնագրի տիրոջ հովանավորն է Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը : Հասարակությունը երբեք պետության դեմ դուրս չի գալիս , հասարակությունը միայն կարող է դուրս գալ պետության ղեկավար մարմնի դեմ , այս դեպքում այդ ղեկավար մարմինը պարտավոր է հեռանալ իր զբաղեցրած պաշտոնից , քանի որ ժողովրդինն է իշխանությունը , իսկ այդ սահմանադրորեն ամրագրված իրավունքը խախտողները կարող են միայն ազգի դավաճան համարվել :

----------


## Kuk

> Ամէն տեղ, բայց նայած՝ ե՞րբ, ո՞ւր, ի՞նչի առթիւ եւ համար:


Galatea-ն քեզ տվելա էն հարցը, որը ես չհասցրի տամ, բայց պատասխանդ չեմ տեսնում:
Շնորհակալությունս եմ հայտնում Galatea-ին :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## Մտահոգ

ողբամ զքեզ հայոց աշխարհ, զի մանր ու խոշոր եղջերավորները և միջին կճղակավորներդ գոնե առայժմ չեն պակասում, քանի որ տնտեսական զարգացումդ եռանիշ է իսկ անասնապահությունդ զարգանում է ցնցող տեմպերով, ուղղակի գրառում է ուղիղ իմաստով, խնդրում եմ անձնական վիրավորանք չհամարել ոչ ոքի հասցեին, իսկ կճղակավորներին խնդրվում է ծանր ապրումներ չունենալ

----------


## Anchi

> Վերը նշված գրառումը ոչնչով չեմ տարբերում հայլուրի, ինչպես նաև սերժիկի ռեժիմի այլ ծառայողների ասածներից:



Գիտեք ձեր ամենամեծ խնդիրը որն է, այն որ ձեզ բացարձակ ճշմարիտ եք համարում՝ չընդունելով այլընտրանքային կարծիք ու այդ կարծիքը համարելով իշխանամետ և հայլուրական:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ասում եմ այն, ինչ տեսել եմ: Հիմա կասես, որ տեսողությանս հետ խնդիրներ ունեմ, չէ՞: Ես զարմանում եմ միայն, որ այդ ամենը չես «նկատել»:
> Քո կարծիքով մարդիկ խոզանոց չե՞ն կարող սարքել


Տեսողության հետ խնդիրներ ունես  , թե չէ էական չի , բայց որ խնդիրներ ունես ինքնախաբեության հետ կապված , միանշանակ է :

----------


## Kuk

> Տեսողության հետ խնդիրներ ունես  , թե չէ էական չի , բայց որ խնդիրներ ունես ինքնախաբեության հետ կապված , միանշանակ է :


Ճիշտ գրառում :Hands Up:

----------


## Anchi

> Գիտեք ձեր ամենամեծ խնդիրը որն է, այն որ ձեզ բացարձակ ճշմարիտ եք համարում՝ չընդունելով այլընտրանքային կարծիք ու այդ կարծիքը համարելով իշխանամետ և հայլուրական:



Միանշանակ ոչինչ չկա: Իսկ քո պատկերացումները իմ մասին սուբյեկտիվ են, հետևաբար ճիշտ չեն կարող լինել:

----------


## Anchi

Վերևի գրառումս վերաբերում է նաև Կուկին:

----------


## Kuk

> Մի քիչ կասկածեցի, բայց …


Եթե որևէ մեկը անհիմն ձևով կասկածում է իմ կողմից նշված՝ սեփական բնակության վայրի հետ կապված տեղեկությունը, գտնում եմ, որ հենց ինքն է հակված խաբել իր իսկ բնակության վայրը:

----------


## Այգ

Իսկ հարցումում թվարկվածներից կա՞ մեկը պատասխանատվության զգացումով:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Գիտեք ձեր ամենամեծ խնդիրը որն է, այն որ ձեզ բացարձակ ճշմարիտ եք համարում՝ չընդունելով այլընտրանքային կարծիք ու այդ կարծիքը համարելով իշխանամետ և հայլուրական:


արի մի քանի հարց տամ քեզ,բայց պատասխանում ես առանց խուսանավելու
1- ինչով կարդարացվի ցուցարարների կրակելը՞
2-կարող ես ինձ ասել օրվա որ ժամին է հնարավոր միզել օպերայի պատերի տակ, առանց մարդկանց կողմից թուք ու մուր ստանալու առնվազն, իսկ քո կարծիքով կանայք էլ էին միզում օպերայի պատերի տակ՞
3-կեղծված ու անարդար ընտրությունների դեմ պայքարի ինչպիսի մեթոդներ գիտես, որ չի կիրառվել հայաստանում՞
4-երբ թմրամոլները թալանեցին երեվան-սիթին ինչու չկոտրեցին կողքի 2 դեղատները որպիսի հոգեմետ դեղերը վերցնեն՞
5-տարածքում գտնվող զենքի խանութները ինչու չթալանեցին՞
ինչու էին թալանչիները թույլ տալիս հայլուրին իրենց նկարելու մի մետր հեռավորությունից՞
6-երբ հայաստանի թագադիր ասպետները դառնում են լֆիկները ու նեմեցները, իսկ մարդիկ չեն ցանկանում դա, ինչ խորհուրդ կտաս նրանց, ինչպես վարվել՞
7-որն է քո համար արդարությունից ու ազատությունից գերադաս արժեք համարվում, հանուն որի կարելի է հրաժարվել դրանց համար պայքարելուց՞
8-եթե գնացքը կայուն շարժվում է դեպի անդունդ, որն է գերադասելի սպասել հրաշքի թե ցնցելով մեքենավարին փորձել կանգնեցնել գնացքը կամ փոխել ուղղությունը՞

առայժմ այսքանը ու ակնկալում են ուղիղ պատասխաններ առանց ավելորդ եմոցիանների

----------


## Anchi

> Մոդեռներին խնդրում եմ այս թեմայից որոշ գրառումներ ջնջել:
> լավ կլինի մոդեռը տղա լինի
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Եթե որևէ մեկը անհիմն ձևով կասկածում է իմ կողմից նշված՝ սեփական բնակության վայրի հետ կապված տեղեկությունը, գտնում եմ, որ հենց ինքն է հակված խաբել իր իսկ բնակության վայրը:



Ինչու՞ ես բորբոքվել, չհասկացար, որ կասկածներս բնակավայրիդ հետ կապված չէր:

----------


## Kuk

> Ինչու՞ ես բորբոքվել, չհասկացար, որ կասկածներս բնակավայրիդ հետ կապված չէր:


Սխալ նկատեցիր՝ չեմ բորբոքվել :LOL: 
Չասեցիր թե ինչի հետ կապված կասկածներ ունես, կարողա՞ մատիցս հոտ քաշեմ:

----------


## Norton

> Սխալ նկատեցիր՝ չեմ բորբոքվել
> Չասեցիր թե ինչի հետ կապված կասկածներ ունես, կարողա՞ մատիցս հոտ քաշեմ:


Հավես ունես գլուխդ ցավացնում ես,,,,,,

Անչի ջան էսքան մարդ էդ միտինգներին մասնակցելա ոչ մի բան չի նկատել,դու քո չմասնակցած հալով ամեն ինչից տեղյակ էս ուրեմ,երևի վայլուրնա օգնել :LOL:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Եթե ուզում ես իմանալ պատասխանը կարդա մի քիչ վերևում կատարած գրառումս:


Link կտաս? Թե չէ ինչ-որ չեմ ըմբռնում, որ գրառման հետ ես  :Think:

----------


## Kuk

> Հավես ունես գլուխդ ցավացնում ես,,,,,,
> 
> Անչի ջան էսքան մարդ էդ միտինգներին մասնակցելա ոչ մի բան չի նկատել,դու քո չմասնակցած հալով ամեն ինչից տեղյակ էս ուրեմ,երևի վայլուրնա օգնել


Ճիշտ ես ասում է :Wink:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ինչու՞ ես բորբոքվել, չհասկացար, որ կասկածներս բնակավայրիդ հետ կապված չէր:



հարցերին չպատասխանեցիր, ուրեմն չունես  տվյալ հարցի մասին կարծիք այսինքն ունես բայց դա ցավոք քոնը չէ, ու ընդհանրապես հարգելի ակումբակիցներ, չարժե վիճել այս մարդկանց հետ, դա նույն է ինչ ասենք վիճել լֆիկի հետ Կիլիկյան Հայաստանի մասին, կամ խելացի Գագոյին բացատրել մենաշնորհի վերացման անհրաժեշտությունը ՀՀ տնտեսական զարգացման ճամփին, ինչպես ասում են արջը 7 երգ գիտի 7ն էլ տանձի մասին է, (իմա այսպիսի կարծիքների հայրը հայլուրն է, փորձեք հայլուրի սցենարից դուրս հարցեր տալ, ու սկսվում է բա լեվոն...բա Վանոն.. բա ջհուդների միլիօները... կապ չունի որ քո տված հարցերը բացարձակ կապ չունեն տվյալ անձանց հետ)

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց



> Ինչու՞ ես բորբոքվել, չհասկացար, որ կասկածներս բնակավայրիդ հետ կապված չէր:


ֆինիտօ, արգումենտները վերջացան, մնաց մտավոր մեզի հոտը, իսկ մենք չենք հանդուրժում այլ կարծիք, ուր է կարծիքդ՞, միթե կարծիքը ձեվավորվել է միայն "թմրամոլ խոզերի" միզահոտը կամ կեղտոտությունները տեսնելու հիման վրա՞, սպասիր հայլուրի հաջորդ թողարկմանը, ասում են նոր բաներ են հայտնաբերել, թե ինչպես են մարդիկ միզում վրանների մեջ, հետո դրա հոտից կատաղում ու սկսում հիպնոսանալ,  ամոթթթ էէէէէ ամոթթթթթ

----------


## Anchi

Սխալվում ես, ինետս dial-up է, որ զանգում են, դուրս եմ թռնում ու դժվար եմ միանում:



> արի մի քանի հարց տամ քեզ,բայց պատասխանում ես առանց խուսանավելու
> 1- ինչով կարդարացվի ցուցարարների կրակելը՞
> 2-կարող ես ինձ ասել օրվա որ ժամին է հնարավոր միզել օպերայի պատերի տակ, առանց մարդկանց կողմից թուք ու մուր ստանալու առնվազն, իսկ քո կարծիքով կանայք էլ էին միզում օպերայի պատերի տակ՞
> 3-կեղծված ու անարդար ընտրությունների դեմ պայքարի ինչպիսի մեթոդներ գիտես, որ չի կիրառվել հայաստանում՞
> 4-երբ թմրամոլները թալանեցին երեվան-սիթին ինչու չկոտրեցին կողքի 2 դեղատները որպիսի հոգեմետ դեղերը վերցնեն՞
> 5-տարածքում գտնվող զենքի խանութները ինչու չթալանեցին՞
> ինչու էին թալանչիները թույլ տալիս հայլուրին իրենց նկարելու մի մետր հեռավորությունից՞
> 6-երբ հայաստանի թագադիր ասպետները դառնում են լֆիկները ու նեմեցները, իսկ մարդիկ չեն ցանկանում դա, ինչ խորհուրդ կտաս նրանց, ինչպես վարվել՞
> 7-որն է քո համար արդարությունից ու ազատությունից գերադաս արժեք համարվում, հանուն որի կարելի է հրաժարվել դրանց համար պայքարելուց՞
> ...


1.Ցուցարարների կրակելը, թե ցուցարարների վրա կրակելը, որովհետև դրանք տարբեր բաներ են:
Առհասարակ մարդու վրա զենք բարձրացնելը արդարացում չունի. լինի դա ոստիկան թե ցուցարար: Բայց երբ խոսում ենք ոստիակնների կողմից զենք գործածելու մասին, եկեք մյուս կողմն էլ դիտարկենք, օրինակ ցուցարարների պահվածքը և քայլերը այդ պահին: Չեմ մանրամասնում որ ավելորդ էմոցիաներին տուրք չտամ, եթե ուզում ես նամակ կգրեմ:
2.Ես ուղղակի ամոթալի ու այնթույլատրելի եմ համարում ընդհանրապես Օպերայի պատերի տակ միզելը ցանկացած ժամի: Անիմաստ է այդ մասին խոսել:
Իսկ ցուցարարները, երևի, միզել են գիշերը, քո ասած թուքումուրից խուսափելու համար, թեև, կարծում եմ, թուքումուրից խուսափելու համար պետք է զուգարան գնային:
Իհարկե կանայք էլ են միզել, ի գիտություն քեզ, կանայք առանձնահատուկ զսպվածությամբ չեն առանձնանում:
3. Ցավոք, ճիշտ առաջնորդ ընտրելը:
4.Դեղատներում նարկոտիկներ չեն վաճառվում հենց այնպես, ինչ էլ կա, շատ թույլ է, նրանց ինչ կաներ: Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, թալանեցին այն մարդկանց խանութները, որոնց դեմ էին պայքարում: ՈՒ դա ամենաճիշտ ճանապարհը չէր բողոքը արտահայտելու:
5.Տեղյակ չեմ, որ մոտերքում զենքի խանութ կա: Պարդոն:
Նկարահանումը ոչ թե Հանրայինն էր իրականացնում, այլ Ոստիկանությունը:
6.Հաստատ խորհուրդ չեմ տա թալանել նրանց ունեցվածքը, ինչ ճանապարհով էլ նրանք այն ձեռք բերած լինեն: Դա քաղաքակիրթ չէ: Փաստորեն այդ մարդիկ հենց այնպես են վարվում, ինչի դեմ, որ պայքարում են:
7.Ճշմարտությունը, որից բխում են ազատությունն ու արդարությունը:
8.Անդունդը հարաբերական է: Այն սուբյեկտիվ ընկալում է տվյալ դեպքում:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Սխալ նկատեցիր՝ չեմ բորբոքվել
> Չասեցիր թե ինչի հետ կապված կասկածներ ունես, կարողա՞ մատիցս հոտ քաշեմ:



Կլինի՞ քաղաքակիրթ ձևով բանավիճենք:

----------


## Kuk

> Ի՞նչ զուգարանի մասին է խոսքդ: Դու գոնե գիտե՞ս, թե Օպերայի շենքին կից տարածքում քանի տեղով զուգարան կա:


Էս հարցիս տենց էլ չպատասխանեցիր Օպերային մոտ բնակվող անձնավորություն :Think:

----------


## Anchi

> Էս հարցիս տենց էլ չպատասխանեցիր Օպերային մոտ բնակվող անձնավորություն



Դու իմացիր, որ այդ մարդիկ զուգարանի առկայության դեպքում էլ էին պատերի վրա միզում:
Մյուս կողմից էլ, երևի զուգարանում հերթ էր: :Think:

----------


## Kuk

> Դու իմացիր, որ այդ մարդիկ զուգարանի առկայության դեպքում էլ էին պատերի վրա միզում:
> Մյուս կողմից էլ, երևի զուգարանում հերթ էր:


Էդ գրառումդ, կներես, բայց խելքին մոտ չի: Խելքին մոտ չի էն մարդու համար, ով չգիտի թե ինչա կատարվել Օպերայում, իսկ էն մարդու համար, ով գիտի՝ ուղակի սուտա:
Չպատասխանեցիր հարցիս, և ես ենթադրում եմ, որ դու Օպերային այնքան էլ մոտ չես ապրում, ուղակի դու դա ասիր ցույց տալու համար, որ քո աչքերով տեսածիդ մասին ես խոսում:

----------


## Մտահոգ

[QUOTE=Anchi;690549]Սխալվում ես, ինետս dial-up է, որ զանգում են, դուրս եմ թռնում ու դժվար եմ միանում:


1.Ցուցարարների կրակելը, թե ցուցարարների վրա կրակելը, որովհետև դրանք տարբեր բաներ են:
Առհասարակ մարդու վրա զենք բարձրացնելը արդարացում չունի. լինի դա ոստիկան թե ցուցարար: Բայց երբ խոսում ենք ոստիակնների կողմից զենք գործածելու մասին, եկեք մյուս կողմն էլ դիտարկենք, օրինակ ցուցարարների պահվածքը և քայլերը այդ պահին: Չեմ մանրամասնում որ ավելորդ էմոցիաներին տուրք չտամ, եթե ուզում ես նամակ կգրեմ:
2.Ես ուղղակի ամոթալի ու այնթույլատրելի եմ համարում ընդհանրապես Օպերայի պատերի տակ միզելը ցանկացած ժամի: Անիմաստ է այդ մասին խոսել:
Իսկ ցուցարարները, երևի, միզել են գիշերը, քո ասած թուքումուրից խուսափելու համար, թեև, կարծում եմ, թուքումուրից խուսափելու համար պետք է զուգարան գնային:
Իհարկե կանայք էլ են միզել, ի գիտություն քեզ, կանայք առանձնահատուկ զսպվածությամբ չեն առանձնանում:
3. Ցավոք, ճիշտ առաջնորդ ընտրելը:
4.Դեղատներում նարկոտիկներ չեն վաճառվում հենց այնպես, ինչ էլ կա, շատ թույլ է, նրանց ինչ կաներ: Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, թալանեցին այն մարդկանց խանութները, որոնց դեմ էին պայքարում: ՈՒ դա ամենաճիշտ ճանապարհը չէր բողոքը արտահայտելու:
5.Տեղյակ չեմ, որ մոտերքում զենքի խանութ կա: Պարդոն:
Նկարահանումը ոչ թե Հանրայինն էր իրականացնում, այլ Ոստիկանությունը:
6.Հաստատ խորհուրդ չեմ տա թալանել նրանց ունեցվածքը, ինչ ճանապարհով էլ նրանք այն ձեռք բերած լինեն: Դա քաղաքակիրթ չէ: Փաստորեն այդ մարդիկ հենց այնպես են վարվում, ինչի դեմ, որ պայքարում են:
7.Ճշմարտությունը, որից բխում են ազատությունն ու արդարությունը:
8.Անդունդը հարաբերական է: Այն սուբյեկտիվ ընկալում է տվյալ դեպքում:


սկսեմ վերջից 2 հարցից- հակասում ես ինքդ քեզ քո գրածներով, հարցեր 7-8- 
եթե 8.Անդունդը հարաբերական է: Այն սուբյեկտիվ ընկալում է տվյալ դեպքում:- սուբեկտիվ(այս բառը դու շատ ես սիրում) ընկալումը անդունդի դա ազգի հավաքական սուբեկտիվ ընկալումն է, միևնույն ժամանակ դա շատ առարկայական երեվում է, սկսած նրանից որ պարտվում ենք միջազգային ասպարեզում շատ արագ, եթե կուզես քեզ մի քանի համեմատություններ կանեմ սկսած 94-98 թթ առաջարկները ու ձեվակերպումները ԼՂՀ հարցի, սրանք պաշտոնական են, մինչեվ վերջին ընդհանուր պետություն առաջարկը, ամենավերջինը դեռ հայտնի չե սակայն միշտ ասվել է որ շատ տարբեր չե նախորդից, լինկերը պաշտոնական կարող եմ տալ, այսինքն այս ասպարեզում անդունդը շատ մոտ է, մյուս հարցս եթե հայաստանը չի գնում դեպի անդունդ ինչու 91-98 թթ հայաստանից հեռացել են նույնքան մարդիկ ինչքան 99-2007, սա պաշտոնական տվյալ է, այսինքն եթե նույնիսկ անդունդը սուբեկտիվ է ապա ինչով կարող ես ապացուցել որ ճշմարտության քո ընկալումը սուբեկտիվ չէ, եվ հանուն ինչ ինչ սուբեկտիվ պատչառների  դու ուղղակի անտեսում ես ազատությունը,
6--Նկարահանումը ոչ թե Հանրայինն էր իրականացնում, այլ Ոստիկանությունը:-- ծիծաղելի է թալանչիները ազատ թալանում էին ոստիկանության կամերայի ներքո :Hands Up:  և երբեմն նույնիսկ ժպտում նկարողին, սա քեզորպես տրամաբանող նորմալ մարդ տարօրինակ չի թվում՞--մնացյալի մասին ավելի ուշ ու ավելի մանրամասն

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Դու իմացիր, որ այդ մարդիկ զուգարանի առկայության դեպքում էլ էին պատերի վրա միզում:
> Մյուս կողմից էլ, երևի զուգարանում հերթ էր:



հիմա պատկերացրու կանանց որոնք գիշերը թողած այգիները գնում են հատուկ միզելու պատերի տակ՞ քո ծիծաղը չի գալիս՞

----------


## Kuk

> Դու իմացիր, որ այդ մարդիկ զուգարանի առկայության դեպքում էլ էին պատերի վրա միզում:
> Մյուս կողմից էլ, երևի զուգարանում հերթ էր:


Լավ գոնե մտածում ե՞ս, որ քո էս գրառումով ազգիտ մի մեծ զանգվածի վիրավորում ես՝ խոզ որակելով: :Angry2:

----------


## Anchi

> Էդ գրառումդ, կներես, բայց խելքին մոտ չի: Խելքին մոտ չի էն մարդու համար, ով չգիտի թե ինչա կատարվել Օպերայում, իսկ էն մարդու համար, ով գիտի՝ ուղակի սուտա:
> Չպատասխանեցիր հարցիս, և ես ենթադրում եմ, որ դու Օպերային այնքան էլ մոտ չես ապրում, ուղակի դու դա ասիր ցույց տալու համար, որ քո աչքերով տեսածիդ մասին ես խոսում:


Գիտես, ինչ ուզում ես մտածիր, հիմա չեմ համոզելու քեզ, որ Օպերայի մոտ եմ ապրում ու գնացել եմ ցույցերին:

----------


## salatik

Ինչ զուգարանի մասին եք խոսում? Իսկ դուք հարցրել եք այն զինվորներին, ովքեր արտակարգ դրության ժամանակ օր ու գիշեր մնում էին Ազատության հրապարակում, իրանք որտեղ էին իրանց կարիքները հոգում? Կառավարության շենքի կողքերում հավաքված զինվորներին հարցրեք:
Իհարկե առաջինները Օպերայի մոտ մնացած մի քանի ծառերի շուրջ բոլորը, իսկ Կառավարության շենքի մոտ գտնվողները` Վերնիսաժում:
Երևի դա կարելի էր, կեղտոտել այնպես, որ հոտից քթներս փակած էինք անցնում : Իսկ ցույցերի ու նստացույցերի ժամանակ համենայն դեպս ես որ  գնացել եմ, ոչ մի անգամ հոտ չի եկել, ես որ չեմ զգացել: 

Երևան Սիթին չեն թալանել է, այլ կոտրել ու ջարդ ու փշուր են արել: Դրանք տարբեր բաներ են: Ռոբերտոյի մասին էլ չեմ խսում, դա բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ իրանց սարքածն էր: Անգամ շենքի վերևից են գոռացել, ամոթանք տվել, որ կոտրում են ու հետո էլ ժողովրդի վրա են գցելու:
Նարկոմանների մասին էլ Հ1-ը լավ էլ կարծիք ունի գիտեք? Փաստորեն իրանք բացի ծակվելուց ինչ որ բանի մասին ունակ են մտածել էլի, ասենք, որ ընտրությունները անարդար են անցել ու կարելիա գնալ բողոքել:
Համոզված եղեք, եթե մեզանից մեկն ու մեկին բռնեն, ամեն ինչ էլ կհանեն մեր գրապեններից, իրանց ձեռքում չի? մոխիրի մեջից ներարկիչը հանում են, անվնաս վիճակում, մի քիչ գոնե վառեին, մի քիչ հալվեր էլի:  Որսորդական խանութից տարել են բոլոր զենքերը նկարահանումների համար ու էլի հետ բերել, եթե ծանոթ ունեք խանութում ձեզ կասի նույնը: Ախր ամեն ինչ ջրի երեսա դուրս գալու մի օր:
Մինչև երբ են կարողանալու իրանց մեղքը ուրիշի վրա բարդեն?

----------


## Anchi

[QUOTE=mtahog;690665]


> Սխալվում ես, ինետս dial-up է, որ զանգում են, դուրս եմ թռնում ու դժվար եմ միանում:
> 
> 
> 1.Ցուցարարների կրակելը, թե ցուցարարների վրա կրակելը, որովհետև դրանք տարբեր բաներ են:
> Առհասարակ մարդու վրա զենք բարձրացնելը արդարացում չունի. լինի դա ոստիկան թե ցուցարար: Բայց երբ խոսում ենք ոստիակնների կողմից զենք գործածելու մասին, եկեք մյուս կողմն էլ դիտարկենք, օրինակ ցուցարարների պահվածքը և քայլերը այդ պահին: Չեմ մանրամասնում որ ավելորդ էմոցիաներին տուրք չտամ, եթե ուզում ես նամակ կգրեմ:
> 2.Ես ուղղակի ամոթալի ու այնթույլատրելի եմ համարում ընդհանրապես Օպերայի պատերի տակ միզելը ցանկացած ժամի: Անիմաստ է այդ մասին խոսել:
> Իսկ ցուցարարները, երևի, միզել են գիշերը, քո ասած թուքումուրից խուսափելու համար, թեև, կարծում եմ, թուքումուրից խուսափելու համար պետք է զուգարան գնային:
> Իհարկե կանայք էլ են միզել, ի գիտություն քեզ, կանայք առանձնահատուկ զսպվածությամբ չեն առանձնանում:
> 3. Ցավոք, ճիշտ առաջնորդ ընտրելը:
> ...


Օպերայի պատերի տակ, նկատի ունեի ոչ միյան հենց օպերայի շենքի պատերը, այլև հարակից տարածքը:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Դու սխալ հասկացար 7-րդ հարցի պատասխանը, նկատի ունեի ազատությունն ու արդարությունը:
Չեմ հավատում, որ արտագաղթը նույն չափերի էր, ինչ 90-ականներին:
Կասե՞ս, որտեղից այդ տվյալները:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Լավ գոնե մտածում ե՞ս, որ քո էս գրառումով ազգիտ մի մեծ զանգվածի վիրավորում ես՝ խոզ որակելով:



Ես ասում եմ այն, ինչ կա, եթե դա վիրավորանք է, ուրեմն այո, վիրավորում եմ:Վիրավորում եմ նրանց, ովքեր այդպիսին են:
Իսկ ինձ չէին վիրավորու՞մ, երբ ասում էին, ով մեզ հետ չէ, տականք է ու դավաճան:

----------


## Norton

Արտագաղթի մասով այժմ տարեկան պահպանվում է 25.000 ցուցանիշի վրա իմ իմանալով,նւընիսկ պաշտոնական տվյալներով,հիմա քիչ են գնու ,որովհոտր հիմնական մասան արդեն դրսումա,իսկ քո համար պարզ լինելու համար երիտասարդության շրջանում հարցուպորձ արա,ասենք քո շրջապատու ու կտենաս ,որ գերակշիռ մասը կասի ,որ ուզւումա Հայաստանից դուրս գա.

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Գիտես, ինչ ուզում ես մտածիր, հիմա չեմ համոզելու քեզ, որ Օպերայի մոտ եմ ապրում ու գնացել եմ ցույցերին:


Ուղակի զարմանալի է. ապրում ես Օպերայի մոտ, բայց չգիտես, թե ամսի 1-ի դեպքերի վայրում որտեղ կա զինվորական խանութ, չգիտես, որ Օպերայի մոտ վերջին երկու տարիներին, զուգարանները ահագին են: Ու ամենակարևորը՝ չգիտես թե ինչ է կատարվել Ազատության Հրապարակում՝ քո ասելով՝ ձեր տան մոտակայքում փետրվարի 20-ից մինչև մարտի 2-ը:
   Հայլուրի հաղորդումներից մեկում տեսա մի կնոջ, ով ներկայացավ որպես Թումանյան փողոցի բնակիչ և իհարկե (ասում եմ «իհարկե», քանի որ հայլուրով էր խոսում) իր դժգոհությունը հայտնեց հանրահավաքի մասին՝ ասելով, որ աղմուկը խանգարում է և այլն: Էդ պահին ընկերներիցս մեկը, որ ապրում է Բանգլադեշում, զանգեց ինձ ու ասեց, որ էդ իրանց հարևաննա ու միշտ ապրելա իրանց շենքում:
Էս պատահական չհիշեցի :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Anchi

> Արտագաղթի մասով այժմ տարեկան պահպանվում է 25.000 ցուցանիշի վրա իմ իմանալով,նւընիսկ պաշտոնական տվյալներով,հիմա քիչ են գնու ,որովհոտր հիմնական մասան արդեն դրսումա,իսկ քո համար պարզ լինելու համար երիտասարդության շրջանում հարցուպորձ արա,ասենք քո շրջապատու ու կտենաս ,որ գերակշիռ մասը կասի ,որ ուզւումա Հայաստանից դուրս գա.



Միշտ էլ եղել են մարդիկ, ովքեր տարբեր պատճառներով ցանկացել են լքել այն վայրը որտեղ ապրել են:
Ես էլ, երբ ջղայնանում եմ տարբեր բաների վրա, ասում եմ, որ Հայաստանից գնալու եմ: Հետո՞ ինչ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մի հատ վերջ տվեք հա էս զուգարանային դիշովի բազարներին: 

Անչի,. Երևանում ու իր սահմաններից դուրս բոլորն արդեն իմացան, որ դու կենտրոնում ես ապրում ու բեսամթ ծանր ես տարել էդ օրերի շուխուրը: Սպանիր արդեն: Ինչքան կարելիա  նույն բանը կրկնել? 
Մարդիկ ԶՈՀՎԵԼ ԵՆ: հասկանում եք? Չկան արդեն: Չեն լինելու էլ: Աստված գիտե միայն ինչքան կորսված կյանք: 

ՀԱՐԳԱՆՔ ՈՒՆԵՑԵՔ:

----------


## Մտահոգ

կներես բայց իմաստ չունի քո հետ բանավիճելը, դու գրում ես ինչ որ միտք ես քո իսկ խոսքերով հեչքում եմ դա, հետո դու ասում ես ես հենց դա նկատի ունեի, ես եթե քեզ տրամադրեմ փաստեր պաշտոնական արտագաղթի չափերի մասին, հետո ինչ ես ասելու--կներես էլի չեմ հավատում՞, այսինքն իմաստ չունի, ես քեզ հարցնում եմ տարօրինակ չես համարում այն որ թալանչիներին նկարել է 02-ի օպերատորը մի մետրից, դու ասում ես իսկ տեսել եմ ես արդյոք մեքենայից նկարածները՞՞՞՞՞ տեսել եմ հետո, դա նշանակում է որ մետրից նկարածը արդեն տարօրինակ չէ՞՞՞՞, զենքի խանութները չգիտես, պարդոն, բայց նրանք կան   լեո 11, Խորենացի 22, էլի չես հավատում, ստուգիր ու պատասխանիր ինչու չթալանեցին դրանք, դեղատներում կա Վոլյում կոչվող բավականին բարձր դոզայով դեղը, չես հավատում/ հարցրու վաղը, հիմա տեսնում ես որ ցանկացած փաստի կասես չեմ հավատում, ու իզուր ժամանակի կորուստ

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ ինձ չէին վիրավորու՞մ, երբ ասում էին, ով մեզ հետ չէ, տականք է ու դավաճան:


Ուրեմն ասեմ, որ այդպիսի արտահայտություն չի արվել: Որ ասում եմ հայլուրից ես տեղեկանում, ասում ես չէ: Տենց բան գրածա եղել «Ազգ» թերթում, որը կարելի է համարել հայլուրի տպագիր տարբերակ:
Կրկնում եմ՝ սուտ է: Չի եղել այդպիսի վիրավորական արտահայտություն ժողովրդի այն զանգվածի նկատմամբ, ովքեր չեն պայքարում:

----------


## Anchi

> Ուղակի զարմանալի է. ապրում ես Օպերայի մոտ, բայց չգիտես, թե ամսի 1-ի դեպքերի վայրում որտեղ կա զինվորական խանութ, չգիտես, որ Օպերայի մոտ վերջին երկու տարիներին, զուգարանները ահագին են: Ու ամենակարևորը՝ չգիտես թե ինչ է կատարվել Ազատության Հրապարակում՝ քո ասելով՝ ձեր տան մոտակայքում փետրվարի 20-ից մինչև մարտի 2-ը:
>    Հայլուրի հաղորդումներից մեկում տեսա մի կնոջ, ով ներկայացավ որպես Թումանյան փողոցի բնակիչ և իհարկե (ասում եմ «իհարկե», քանի որ հայլուրով էր խոսում) իր դժգոհությունը հայտնեց հանրահավաքի մասին՝ ասելով, որ աղմուկը խանգարում է և այլն: Էդ պահին ընկերներիցս մեկը, որ ապրում է Բանգլադեշում, զանգեց ինձ ու ասեց, որ էդ իրանց հարևաննա ու միշտ ապրելա իրանց շենքում:
> Էս պատահական չհիշեցի


Զինվորակա՞ն, թե՞ որսորդական: Արի չշփոթենք, լա՞վ:
Հոգնեցի քեզ ինչ-որ բան ապացուցելուց:
Ինչ ուզում ես մտածիր:

----------


## Kuk

> Անչի,. Երևանում ու իր սահմաններից դուրս բոլորն արդեն իմացան, որ դու կենտրոնում ես ապրում ու բեսամթ ծանր ես տարել էդ օրերի շուխուրը:


Բայց էդ հլը հարցա ինքը Օպերայի մոտա ապրում թե էդ պռոստո ասեց:

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Զինվորակա՞ն, թե՞ որսորդական: Արի չշփոթենք, լա՞վ:
> Հոգնեցի քեզ ինչ-որ բան ապացուցելուց:
> Ինչ ուզում ես մտածիր:


Բավականին երկար ու քրտնաջան աշխատանքների արդյունքում գրառումներիս մեջ հայտնաբերեցիր մի մեեեեեծ վրիպակ, այն է՝ որսորդական խանութը շփոթել եմ զինվորականի հետ, այնինչ դու էդ խանութի տեղը նույնիսկ չգիտես, չնայած, որ ապրում ես Էդ խանութից ոչ այնքան հեռու:
Նենց մեեեծ սխալ հայտնաբերեցիր գրառմանս մեջ, որի պատճառով որոշեցիր չպատասխանել տվածս հարցերին: 
   Ասեմ, որ որսորդական խանութներից շատերում և կոնկրետ այն խանութում, որի մասին խոսքը գնում էր, վաճառվում է նաև զինվորական պարագաներ, նենց որ պետքա հուսախաբ անեմ՝ ասելով, որ էնքանել լավ արդյունք չտվեցին քրտնաջան աշխատանքներդ: Ինֆորմացիադ էլ երևումա սպառվելա, ափսոս էս յամին հայլուր չկա, գոնե միքիչել քոնը առաջ կտանեիր, նոր կհանձնվեիր:

----------


## Anchi

> Մի հատ վերջ տվեք հա էս զուգարանային դիշովի բազարներին: 
> 
> Անչի,. Երևանում ու իր սահմաններից դուրս բոլորն արդեն իմացան, որ դու կենտրոնում ես ապրում ու բեսամթ ծանր ես տարել էդ օրերի շուխուրը: Սպանիր արդեն: Ինչքան կարելիա  նույն բանը կրկնել? 
> Մարդիկ ԶՈՀՎԵԼ ԵՆ: հասկանում եք? Չկան արդեն: Չեն լինելու էլ: Աստված գիտե միայն ինչքան կորսված կյանք: 
> 
> ՀԱՐԳԱՆՔ ՈՒՆԵՑԵՔ:



Իսկ դու սկզբում հարգանք ունեցիր մարդու հետ շփվելու:
Ի գիտություն քեզ, ամեն ինչ փոխկապակցված է:  Թե ինչը, ինքդ հասկացիր, հոգնեցի բացատրելուց:

----------


## Մտահոգ

[
Ես ասում եմ այն, ինչ կա, եթե դա վիրավորանք է, ուրեմն այո, վիրավորում եմ:Վիրավորում եմ նրանց, ովքեր այդպիսին են:
Իսկ ինձ չէին վիրավորու՞մ, երբ ասում էին, ով մեզ հետ չէ, տականք է ու դավաճան:[/QUOTE]

կներես կամ մտածված ստում ես
կամ ինֆորմացված չես,ուրեմն բեր ինձ կոնկրետ աղբուր հղում իր ամբողջ տեքստով երտես ԼՏՊ-ն նման բան է ասել, շեշտում եմ կոնկրետ ելույթը օրը, ամբողջական տեքստով, չես կարոց, գիտես ինչ քանի որ չկա նման բան, դա կրճատված նախադասություն է հանված կոնտեքստից, աղավաղված, չնայած սպասում եմ եթե չբեչես ուրեմն ՍՏՈՒՄ ես

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ դու սկզբում հարգանք ունեցիր մարդու հետ շփվելու:
> Ի գիտություն քեզ, ամեն ինչ փոխկապակցված է:  Թե ինչը, ինքդ հասկացիր, հոգնեցի բացատրելուց:


Էդ չլնի՞ մինչև հիմա ինձ էիր բացատրում, որ արդեն հոգնել ես բացատրելուց :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> [
> Ես ասում եմ այն, ինչ կա, եթե դա վիրավորանք է, ուրեմն այո, վիրավորում եմ:Վիրավորում եմ նրանց, ովքեր այդպիսին են:
> Իսկ ինձ չէին վիրավորու՞մ, երբ ասում էին, ով մեզ հետ չէ, տականք է ու դավաճան:


կներես կամ մտածված ստում ես
կամ ինֆորմացված չես,ուրեմն բեր ինձ կոնկրետ աղբուր հղում իր ամբողջ տեքստով որտեղ ԼՏՊ-ն նման բան է ասել, շեշտում եմ կոնկրետ ելույթը օրը, ամբողջական տեքստով, չես կարող, գիտես ինչու քանի որ չկա նման բան, դա կրճատված նախադասություն է հանված կոնտեքստից, աղավաղված, չնայած սպասում եմ եթե չբերես ուրեմն ՍՏՈՒՄ ես[/QUOTE] հիմա չասես չես հիշում որտեղ ես կարդացել, բեր դիր էս էջում ամբողջ միտքը ու ասա ՏԵՍՍՍ կամ ասա որ ասում ես ուղղակի լսածդ մտքերը քեզ դնելով անհարմար դրության մեջ

----------


## Kuk

> [
> Ես ասում եմ այն, ինչ կա, եթե դա վիրավորանք է, ուրեմն այո, վիրավորում եմ:Վիրավորում եմ նրանց, ովքեր այդպիսին են:
> Իսկ ինձ չէին վիրավորու՞մ, երբ ասում էին, ով մեզ հետ չէ, տականք է ու դավաճան:


կներես կամ մտածված ստում ես
կամ ինֆորմացված չես,ուրեմն բեր ինձ կոնկրետ աղբուր հղում իր ամբողջ տեքստով երտես ԼՏՊ-ն նման բան է ասել, շեշտում եմ կոնկրետ ելույթը օրը, ամբողջական տեքստով, չես կարոց, գիտես ինչ քանի որ չկա նման բան, դա կրճատված նախադասություն է հանված կոնտեքստից, աղավաղված, չնայած սպասում եմ եթե չբեչես ուրեմն ՍՏՈՒՄ ես[/QUOTE]

Իզուր մի սպասի, դու էլ լավ գիտես, որ տենց բան չկա:
Արդեն չգիտեմ որերորդ անգամ եմ էդ արտահայտության մասին ասում՝ սուտ է:

----------


## Pchuk

Թեման փակելու ժամանակն է գալիս, թե չէ այդ զուգարանների հոտը կխեղդի: :LOL:

----------


## Norton

> Զինվորակա՞ն, թե՞ որսորդական: Արի չշփոթենք, լա՞վ:
> Հոգնեցի քեզ ինչ-որ բան ապացուցելուց:
> Ինչ ուզում ես մտածիր:



Զենքը զենք չի ինչ տարբերություն :Shok: 
ինչքան ասի չգրեմ չեղավ,քո գրածներից ես մենակ են հասկացա ,որ դու ասելիք չունես,2 բան ես հորինել կամ լսել,շատ հնարավորա ուղեղդ վայլուրալվացման ենթարկած լինեն չգիտեմ,ու եդ ամեն գրառմանը փչացած պլաստինկայի նման կրկնում էս,որ մասին չես կարա պատասխանես գլխով թռնում էս,կամ նույն բանը էլի կրկնում էս...եթե նոր ասելիք չունես խի էս գրում ,գնա երկար-բարակ մտածի եւ հենց-որ ուղեղդ փայլատակի ,միանգամից մտի ինետ ու գրի քո ասելիքը:

----------


## Modigliani

ախր միակ խելքին մոտ փոստը Galateaինն էր, որ պետք ա հարգանք ունենալ գոնե...
էն օրը կուրսիս աղջկեքից մեկն ասում ա - մարտի մեկին քիչ են կրակե...
ախր, ոնց կարելի ա, սաղ հլը մի կողմ դրեք - լևոն, սերժ, ռոբիկ, սաղ բանի պետք չեն, սաղ հեչ, բայց էդքան մարդ որ զոհվավ, տո թեկուզ էտ պաշտոնական 8 հոգին, որը հաստատ մինիմում 10 անգամ զիջում ա իրական թվին, ոնց կարելի ա չհասկանալ էտ անտեր բանը...
կամ որ հայլուրով մի 10 անգամ իրար վրա ցույց են տալի, որ Նիկոլն ասում ա, "Զինվեք, բարիկադներ սարքեք " և այլն...բա , այ քու տերը ........, քիշերվա կեսին հարձակվում են քնած մարդկանց վրա, շան պես ծեծում են, հլը մի բան էլ զարմանում ես, որ հմի դուբինկեքով են զինվում ու ավտոբուսներով ու տրոլեբուսներով բարիկադ են սարքում, էն էլ մի քանի շարք՞՞
ախր էնքան դիշովի ձևոև են ուզում խաբած ըլնեն ժողովրդին, որ ուղղակի ներվահան եմ ըլնում ու առանձնապես ջղայնանում եմ էն մարդկանց վրա, ով գալի ասում ա - մեկ ա աթոռի կռիվ ա -  :Angry2:  արա դե վերջապես հասկացեք, որ ստե հարցը, նամանավանդ հիմա էս վերջի դեպքերից հետո , Լևոնը կամ սերժը չեն, այլ էն, որ էս անբարոյականների զավակները ուզում են նորմալ մարդկանց ոչխարի տեղ դրած ըլնեն ու հիմա էլ արդեն վապշե անցնում են բռնապետության, տենալով, որ էտ միակ ելքն ա (իզուր)...չնայած, ինչքան էլ լևոնը գա, էլի սրանց չափ ուտի, լավ չկառավարի, գոնե ես համոզված եմ, որ խելքը գլխին մարդ ա երկրիս ղեկավարը ու գոնե մեր երկիրը "չմո երկրի" կարգավիճակից դուրս կգա...

լավ, էս օբշի պատասխան էս թեմայի զանազան գրառումներին :Wink: 
իսկ ինչ մնում ա թեմային - մեղավորները, էտ մեր իշխանության էշ խորհրդատուներն են, որ չգիտես ինչով են մտածում, եթե ուզեին չէ, հաստատ ամենասկսզբից կկարանաին դադարեցնեին էս շարժումը, բայց դե ամեն մի քայլով ավելի էն մեզի դուխ տալի  :Cool:  :Hands Up: 
ախր պարզ բան ա, որ էտ սաղ թալան-մալան սարքած բան ա, չեմ ջոգում ոնց կարելի ա հավատալ էտ հայլւորին. ախր ես ինքս հենց հայլւորի պատճառով ընտրություններից առաջ լևոնի վերջի ցույցին ներկա գտնվելուց ու իմ տեսածի՝ հայլուրի մեկնաբանությունը տեսնելուց հետո որոշեցի ԼՏՊին ընտրել, որովհետև կատաղած էի, որ ինչ-որ մի խումբ բ.ի տղեք փորձում էին ինձի ոչխարի տեղ դնեին , էտ ա հարցը, մնացածը  հեչ...
իսկ հիմա, նույնիսկ եթե Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, Նիկոլ Փաշինյանին ու սաաղ շարժման ղեկավարներին միաժամանակ ինֆարկտ խփի, կամ չգիտեմ ինչ ըլնի, սաղ մեռնեն, դաժե էտ վախտ էս շարժումը չի դադարի ու սերժիկը հաստատ 5 տարի չի դիմանա , դրա վերջը պուլպուլակ ա...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Թեման փակելու ժամանակն է գալիս, թե չէ այդ զուգարանների հոտը կխեղդի:


Իսկ դու մեկ-մեկ լողացի: Կարողա օգնի: Կարող ես բերանդ էլ օճառով լվալ: Էն որ հիմա քաղաքական գործիքա դառել, է: Այ դրանով:

----------


## Anchi

> Զենքը զենք չի ինչ տարբերություն
> ինչքան ասի չգրեմ չեղավ,քո գրածներից ես մենակ են հասկացա ,որ դու ասելիք չունես,2 բան ես հորինել կամ լսել,շատ հնարավորա ուղեղդ վայլուրալվացման ենթարկած լինեն չգիտեմ,ու եդ ամեն գրառմանը փչացած պլաստինկայի նման կրկնում էս,որ մասին չես կարա պատասխանես գլխով թռնում էս,կամ նույն բանը էլի կրկնում էս...եթե նոր ասելիք չունես խի էս գրում ,գնա երկար-բարակ մտածի եւ հենց-որ ուղեղդ փայլատակի ,միանգամից մտի ինետ ու գրի քո ասելիքը:



Ճիշտ նույն կերպ, ես էլ որոշեցի չվիրավորել ու քաղաքակիրթ ձևով բանավիճել: Բայց քանի որ դու ու քո նմանները այդքանը չեն հասկանում, որովհետև լրիվ լևոնականության հովերով տարված են ու միայն աչքերում դաժանության և սուտ արդարության արյուն է լցված, իսկ իրականում ուղղակի էներգիան չգիտեն որտեղ սպառեն որոշել են էս թեմայով խոսել ու փողոցում ցույցեր կազմակերպել և Լևոնին կուռք են դարձրել, ուրեմն դու շատ ճիշտ ես նման մարդկանց հետ անիմատ է խոսել ու ինչ-որ բան բացատրել, որովհետև միևնույն է ինչ էլ ասեմ հակասող, պիտի ասեք սուտ է, բան չես հասկանում, բան չգիտես, չես տեսել, չես եղել, չես լսել, բան չունես ասելու:
Իհարկե, դուք ճիշտ եք, ինչպես 90-ականներին, հարգելիներս: :Angry2:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (15.02.2009)

----------


## Ծով

Այդ օրվա դեպքերի պատասխանատուն իշխանությունն է, որովհետև այն, ինչ եղավ նրա կողմից իրականացված վաղ առավոտվա սպանդի շարունակությունն էր…

----------


## Pchuk

> Իսկ դու մեկ-մեկ լողացի: Կարողա օգնի: Կարող ես բերանդ էլ օճառով լվալ: Էն որ հիմա քաղաքական գործիքա դառել, է: Այ դրանով:


Քեզ ինչ եղավ,գիտակցությունդ կորցրիր: Գրելուց առաջ մի քիչ աշխատցրա են բանդ, որը ուրիշները ուղեղ են անվանում:

----------


## Kuk

> Ճիշտ նույն կերպ, ես էլ որոշեցի չվիրավորել ու քաղաքակիրթ ձևով բանավիճել: Բայց քանի որ դու ու քո նմանները այդքանը չեն հասկանում, որովհետև լրիվ լևոնականության հովերով տարված են ու միայն աչքերում դաժանության և սուտ արդարության արյուն է լցված, իսկ իրականում ուղղակի էներգիան չգիտեն որտեղ սպառեն որոշել են էս թեմայով խոսել ու փողոցում ցույցեր կազմակերպել և Լևոնին կուռք են դարձրել, ուրեմն դու շատ ճիշտ ես նման մարդկանց հետ անիմատ է խոսել ու ինչ-որ բան բացատրել, որովհետև միևնույն է ինչ էլ ասեմ հակասող, պիտի ասեք սուտ է, բան չես հասկանում, բան չգիտես, չես տեսել, չես եղել, չես լսել, բան չունես ասելու:
> Իհարկե, դուք ճիշտ եք, ինչպես 90-ականներին, հարգելիներս:


Որ քեզնից շատ ուժեղ տարբերվում ենք էդ փաստա: Գիտե՞ս ինչով: Մենք ստրուկ չենք:
Իսկ որ դու հարցերիս չես պատասխանում, էդ մենակ ես չեմ տեսնում, էդ տեսնում են մնացաց Ակուբցիները նաև և կարծիք կազմում քո մասին:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ճիշտ նույն կերպ, ես էլ որոշեցի չվիրավորել ու քաղաքակիրթ ձևով բանավիճել: Բայց քանի որ դու ու քո նմանները այդքանը չեն հասկանում, որովհետև լրիվ լևոնականության հովերով տարված են ու միայն աչքերում դաժանության և սուտ արդարության արյուն է լցված, իսկ իրականում ուղղակի էներգիան չգիտեն որտեղ սպառեն որոշել են էս թեմայով խոսել ու փողոցում ցույցեր կազմակերպել և Լևոնին կուռք են դարձրել, ուրեմն դու շատ ճիշտ ես նման մարդկանց հետ անիմատ է խոսել ու ինչ-որ բան բացատրել, որովհետև միևնույն է ինչ էլ ասեմ հակասող, պիտի ասեք սուտ է, բան չես հասկանում, բան չգիտես, չես տեսել, չես եղել, չես լսել, բան չունես ասելու:
> Իհարկե, դուք ճիշտ եք, ինչպես 90-ականներին, հարգելիներս:


սիրելիս ես էլ հո քաղաքակիրթ հարցեր եմ տալիս, ինչու չես պատասխանում՞ միթե լեվոնի հանդեպ ատելությունը քո մեջ շղարշել է բանականության տեսքը, կարդա վերը գրածներս ու պատասխանիր

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Քեզ ինչ եղավ,գիտակցությունդ կորցրիր: Գրելուց առաջ մի քիչ աշխատցրա են բանդ, որը ուրիշները ուղեղ են անվանում:


Ես, ի տարբերերություն քեզ, էդ բանից ունեմ:

----------


## Anchi

> Որ քեզնից շատ ուժեղ տարբերվում ենք էդ փաստա: Գիտե՞ս ինչով: Մենք ստրուկ չենք:
> Իսկ որ դու հարցերիս չես պատասխանում, էդ մենակ ես չեմ տեսնում, էդ տեսնում են մնացաց Ակուբցիները նաև և կարծիք կազմում քո մասին:


Դու չես կարող իմանալ ես ստրուկ եմ, թե ստրկատեր միյան այն պատճառով, որ լևոնական չեմ:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է կարծիք կազմելուն, հավատա դա չէ իմ գլխավոր նպատակը՝ ի տարբերություն ձեզ: Ավելին, ինձ համար մեկ է, թե հենց քեզ նմանները ինչ կկարծեն ու ինչ են կարծում:

----------


## Kuk

> սիրելիս ես էլ հո քաղաքակիրթ հարցեր եմ տալիս, ինչու չես պատասխանում՞ միթե լեվոնի հանդեպ ատելությունը քո մեջ շղարշել է բանականության տեսքը, կարդա վերը գրածներս ու պատասխանիր


Ապե ինձ էլ չի պատասխանում: Ասում եմ էլի՝ իրան շտապ մի հատ հայլուրի թողարկումա պետք նայել :LOL:

----------


## Pchuk

> Ես, ի տարբերերություն քեզ, էդ բանից ունեմ:


Դե այդ դեպքում կխնդրեի պատճառաբանել քո խոսքերը:

----------


## Artgeo

*Մոդերատորական:*
*Մի քանի գրառում ջնջվել են։
Պանդուխտը հեռացված է ընդմիշտ։
mtahog անդամը մեկ օրով*

*Շնորհակալություն տարբեր կարծիքներ ունենալով հանդերձ մարդկային կերպարը չկորցնելու համար…*

----------


## Kuk

> Դու չես կարող իմանալ ես ստրուկ եմ, թե ստրկատեր միյան այն պատճառով, որ լևոնական չեմ:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է կարծիք կազմելուն, հավատա դա չէ իմ գլխավոր նպատակը՝ ի տարբերություն ձեզ: Ավելին, ինձ համար մեկ է, թե հենց քեզ նմանները ինչ կկարծեն ու ինչ են կարծում:


Քո նմանները բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ստրուկ չեն, անվանում են լևոնական: 
ամեն գրածդ մոտս մի 10-15 անեկդոտի էֆեկտա տալիս :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դե այդ դեպքում կխնդրեի պատճառաբանել քո խոսքերը:


Փորձեմ  :Smile: 




> Թեման փակելու ժամանակն է գալիս, թե չէ այդ զուգարանների հոտը կխեղդի


Հայտարարությունը լիովին անստույգ է և չհիմնավորված: Ես ինքս, ոչ մեկ այլ մարդու պատմածներով, ներկա եմ եղել բոլոր հանրահավաքներին: Շրջել եմ Օպերայի բակի բավականին լայնածավալ, ընդգրկուն տարածքներով:  Տեսողությանս թույլ լինելու հաշվին ունեմ բավականին սուր հոտառություն, որը սակայն չընկալեց վերը նշված, չարչրկված ու վայլուրիկի կողմից շահարկված հոտը:
Սա մեկ:

Ձեր արած գրառումը թեմայի փակվելու և դրա պատճառի հետ կապված նույնպես անհիմն է, քանի որ ինտերնետային էջերը զուրկ են հոտ և համ արձակելու հնարավորություններից: 
Սա երկու:

Վերը նշվածները ցույց են տալիս, որ ձեր գրառման նպատակը ոչ թե փաստեր ներկայացնելն էր կամ հիմնավորված, առողջ տեսակետ հայտնելը, այլ պարզապես անիմաստ ռեպլիկով ուշադրություն գրավելն ու ևս մեկ անգամ ի ցույց ֆորումի իրազեկելը, որ դուք ատում եք ԼՏՊ-ին և իր սկսած շարժումը:

Կարող էիք պարզապես քվեարկել "ընդդիմություն" տարբերակի կողմ, արտահայտել ձեր ատելությունը և շարունակել ձեր ուղին դեպի պայծառ ապագա` առանց վիրավորելու զոհված մարդկանց հիշատակը և դեռևս կենդանիների տեսակետը:

Բավականաչափ պարզ արտահայտվեցի?

----------


## Ambrosine

Բայց ես էլ հասկացել էի իրա խոսքերը որպես կատակ :Think:

----------


## Pchuk

> Փորձեմ 
> 
> 
> 
> Հայտարարությունը լիովին անստույգ է և չհիմնավորված: Ես ինքս, ոչ մեկ այլ մարդու պատմածներով, ներկա եմ եղել բոլոր հանրահավաքներին: Շրջել եմ Օպերայի բակի բավականին լայնածավալ, ընդգրկուն տարածքներով:  Տեսողությանս թույլ լինելու հաշվին ունեմ բավականին սուր հոտառություն, որը սակայն չընկալեց վերը նշված, չարչրկված ու վայլուրիկի կողմից շահարկված հոտը:
> Սա մեկ:
> 
> Ձեր արած գրառումը թեմայի փակվելու և դրա պատճառի հետ կապված նույնպես անհիմն է, քանի որ ինտերնետային էջերը զուրկ են հոտ և համ արձակելու հնարավորություններից: 
> Սա երկու:
> ...


1.Անկախ ամեն ինչից, եթե դիմացինը խոսում է առանց վիրավորանքների, պետք չէ հատել այդ սահմանը:
2,Հայերեն լեզվում կա փոխաբերական միտք հասկացություն, որը երևի պետք չի բացատրել թե երբ և ոնց են օգտագործում:
3.Չկա ոչ մի միտք, որը ուղղակի կամ անուղղակիորեն կապված է ԼՏՊ-ին
4. Թեմայում նույն մտքերը կրկնվում եին, փոխելով միայն բառերի տեղը:
5,Վերջ ի վերջո ամեն ինչին պետք է մի քիչ Էլ հումորով մոտենալ(չնայած ետ քո խոսքերից հետո ես կետը իր զորությունը կորցրեց):

Հիմա ինչ ես կարծում տեղին էր վիրավորանքդ, թե արժի ներողություն խնդրել:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> 1.Անկախ ամեն ինչից, եթե դիմացինը խոսում է առանց վիրավորանքների, պետք չէ հատել այդ սահմանը:
> 2,Հայերեն լեզվում կա փոխաբերական միտք հասկացություն, որը երևի պետք չի բացատրել թե երբ և ոնց են օգտագործում:
> 3.Չկա ոչ մի միտք, որը ուղղակի կամ անուղղակիորեն կապված է ԼՏՊ-ին
> 4. Թեմայում նույն մտքերը կրկնվում եին, փոխելով միայն բառերի տեղը:
> 5,Վերջ ի վերջո ամեն ինչին պետք է մի քիչ Էլ հումորով մոտենալ(չնայած ետ քո խոսքերից հետո ես կետը իր զորությունը կորցրեց):
> 
> Հիմա ինչ ես կարծում տեղին էր վիրավորանքդ, թե արժի ներողություն խնդրել:


Հումորից երբեք չեմ բողոքել, եթե կատակն արվել է տեղին ու ոչ տարբեր նեղ մաջալների, երբ ցանկացած երկիմաստություն կարող է թյուրիմացության հանգեցնել: 
Ներողություն խնդրել միշտ էլ արժի, երբ մարդը սխալվում է:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Մոդերատորական:*
> *Մի քանի գրառում ջնջվել են։
> Պանդուխտը հեռացված է ընդմիշտ։
> mtahog անդամը մեկ օրով*


mtahog-ը ինչ էր արել? :Think:  Ինչքան հասցրի կարդալ, էն մարդը ճիշտ բաներ էր գրում
Համ էլ ժողովուրդ, իրար հետ մի կռվեք, կատակ էր, անցավ գնաց: :Smile:

----------


## Pchuk

> Հումորից երբեք չեմ բողոքել, եթե կատակն արվել է տեղին ու ոչ տարբեր նեղ մաջալների, երբ ցանկացած երկիմաստություն կարող է թյուրիմացության հանգեցնել: 
> Ներողություն խնդրել միշտ էլ արժի, երբ մարդը սխալվում է:


Էվ ի՞նչ է իմ վերջին հարցի պատասխանը

----------


## Kuk

> mtahog-ը ինչ էր արել? Ինչքան հասցրի կարդալ, էն մարդը ճիշտ բաներ էր գրում


Ճիշտն ասած էդ ընթացքում ես էլ էի էդ վեճի մեջ, բայց Մտահոգի կողմից իրավորական գրառում կամ Ակումբի կանոններից դուրս  որևէ բան չեմ նկատել:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> mtahog-ը ինչ էր արել? Ինչքան հասցրի կարդալ, էն մարդը ճիշտ բաներ էր գրում
> Համ էլ ժողովուրդ, իրար հետ մի կռվեք, կատակ էր, անցավ գնաց:


 :Blush: 




> Էվ ի՞նչ է իմ վերջին հարցի պատասխանը


Այն արդեն հնչել է:

----------


## Pchuk

> Այն արդեն հնչել է:




```
Ներողություն խնդրել միշտ էլ արժի, երբ մարդը սխալվում է:
```

Ես չեմ տեսնում իմ հարցի պատասխանը:

----------


## Artgeo

> mtahog-ը ինչ էր արել? Ինչքան հասցրի կարդալ, էն մարդը ճիշտ բաներ էր գրում
> Համ էլ ժողովուրդ, իրար հետ մի կռվեք, կատակ էր, անցավ գնաց:


Mtahog-ը բազմաթիվ կոպիտ ու վիրավորական գրառումներ է կատարել։ 
Ի դեպ, սենց շարունակելու դեպքում հաջորդը հավանաբար Kuk-ը կլինի։

Ժող, մի քիչ հանգիստ խոսեք էլի։ Բոլորս էլ մարդ ենք, բոլորս էլ ներվեր ունենք, հասկանում եմ։ Իրավիճակը սրված է։ Բայց մի մոռացեք, որ ՄԱՐԴ ենք…

----------


## Kuk

> ```
> Ներողություն խնդրել միշտ էլ արժի, երբ մարդը սխալվում է:
> ```
> 
> Ես չեմ տեսնում իմ հարցի պատասխանը:


Ապեր կարողա՞ մանիտորդ անջատածա: Հարցրել ես «արժի՞», պատասխանելա «արժի, երբ մարդը սխալվում է:»
Ի՞նչ կա չտեսնելու:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Mtahog-ը բազմաթիվ կոպիտ ու վիրավորական գրառումներ է կատարել։ 
> Ի դեպ, սենց շարունակելու դեպքում հաջորդը հավանաբար Kuk-ը կլինի։
> 
> Ժող, մի քիչ հանգիստ խոսեք էլի։ Բոլորս էլ մարդ ենք, բոլորս էլ ներվեր ունենք, հասկանում եմ։ Իրավիճակը սրված է։ Բայց մի մոռացեք, որ ՄԱՐԴ ենք…


Բայց Կուկը երբա՞ վիրավորել :Shok:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Ես մարդ չեմ , ես զոմբի եմ  :Blink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ապեր կարողա՞ մանիտորդ անջատածա: Հարցրել ես «արժի՞», պատասխանելա «արժի, երբ մարդը սխալվում է:»
> Ի՞նչ կա չտեսնելու:


Դե հիմա մարդը չի տեսնում , ինչ անենք , պատահում ա  :Dntknw:

----------


## Pchuk

> Ապեր կարողա՞ մանիտորդ անջատածա: Հարցրել ես «արժի՞», պատասխանելա «արժի, երբ մարդը սխալվում է:»
> Ի՞նչ կա չտեսնելու:


Նույն ձև կարամ ասեմ, որ ես ել մեկին անտեղի տեղը վիրավորեմ, ես էլ ներողություն կխնդրեմ:Դրանից ինչ օգուտ:

Համ էլ հարցս քեզ չէր ուղղված:

----------


## Kuk

> Նույն ձև կարամ ասեմ, որ ես ել մեկին անտեղի տեղը վիրավորեմ, ես էլ ներողություն կխնդրեմ:Դրանից ինչ օգուտ:
> 
> Համ էլ հարցս քեզ չէր ուղղված:


Ապեր տվյալ թեմայից դուրս ա ու խանգարումա թեմային:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Կխնդրեի թեման փակել: Կուկ, Չայլդ շնորհակալ եմ:

Հարգելի Փչուկ, ի լուր բոլորի ներողություն եմ ձեզնից խնդրում, որ պատիվ ունեցա չհասկանալ ձեր շատ սրամիտ կատակը և պատասխանել բարկացած տոնով: 
Ցավոք ես բոլոր Ակումբցիների քաղաքական հայացքներին ու հումորի առկայծումներին ի զորու չեմ քաջածանոթ լինել, որպեսզի կարողանամ խուսափել նմանօրինակ թյուրիմացություններից:

Այսքանը բավարար է՞:

----------


## Pchuk

> Ապեր տվյալ թեմայից դուրս ա ու խանգարումա թեմային:


Էս չհասկցա, վիրավորելը թեմայի մեջ ա,իսկ ներողությունը պահանջելը թեմայից դուրս:

P.S. Մոդերատորնեից կխնդրեի այս խոսակցության վերջում հեռացնել բոլոր այն գրառումներս որնք չեն համապատասխանում թեմային, իսկ մինչ այդ թողնել, որ ես իմ ուզած խոսքը լսեմ Galatea-ից:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Նույն ձև կարամ ասեմ, որ ես ել մեկին անտեղի տեղը վիրավորեմ, ես էլ ներողություն կխնդրեմ:Դրանից ինչ օգուտ:
> 
> Համ էլ հարցս քեզ չէր ուղղված:


Ի՞նչ կարիք կա մանրանալու , հիմա ինքը գտնում ա , որ չպետք ա քեզնից ներողություն խնդրի , էտ թեման փակենք :

----------


## Pchuk

> Կխնդրեի թեման փակել: Կուկ, Չայլդ շնորհակալ եմ:
> 
> Հարգելի Փչուկ, ի լուր բոլորի ներողություն եմ ձեզնից խնդրում, որ պատիվ ունեցա չհասկանալ ձեր շատ սրամիտ կատակը և պատասխանել բարկացած տոնով: 
> Ցավոք ես բոլոր Ակումբցիների քաղաքական հայացքներին ու հումորի առկայծումներին ի զորու չեմ քաջածանոթ լինել, որպեսզի կարողանամ խուսափել նմանօրինակ թյուրիմացություններից:
> 
> Այսքանը բավարար է՞:


Չգիտեմ ինչ պատիվ կա չհասկանալու և վիրավորելու մեջ, բայց ընդունում եմ ձեր ներողությունը և խնդրում մոդերատորներին հեռացնել կանոնակարգը խախտող գրառումները:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ժողովուրդ ովա տեղյակ հաջորդ անգամ երթ, հանրահավաք կամ նմանատիպ բան երբա լինելու?  :Think: 
Թե չէ, որ թողենք սերժիկը ամսի 9-ին հանգիստ օծվի կարողա լավ չլինի:  :Sad:

----------


## Pchuk

> Ի՞նչ կարիք կա մանրանալու , հիմա ինքը գտնում ա , որ չպետք ա քեզնից ներողություն խնդրի , էտ թեման փակենք :


Անկախ ամեն ինչից պետք չէ ժամանակից առաջ ընկնել: :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Եթե "ազատությունը" Տթոն ու Սերժն են ուրեմն ես անգլիայի թագուհին եմ, իսկ այս նկարներց որքան ուզւոմ ես կարող ենք միասին սարքել, հենց իմ ասածն էլ դրան է վերաբերվում, որ ԼՏՊ-ն եկել է արդեն ծեծուջարդի ժամանակ և/կամ հետո


Իմ 2 ընկերները այնտեղ են եղել...Լևոնը հաստատ այնտեղ է եղել նրանք էլ հաստատում են... իմիջայլոց նրանցից մեկը 3 օր հիվադանոցում է եղել... Ուղակի իրա համար փախնելու հետևանքով  :Xeloq: 



> Ի՞նչ օրինականության մասին է խոսքը, երբ ցույցը անօրինակն էր և արտոնված չէր: Օրինակնա՞ն էր Ազատության հրապարակում 9 օր գիշերելը, խոզանոց, զիբիլանոց և զուգարան դարձնելը, արձանները այլանդակելը և նստարանները տեղահանելը:
> Այո, իհարկե, օրինակն էր և թույլատրելի: Խոսք չկա:


Երևի բոլորին էլ արդեն պարզ է... ԲԱյց մի անգամ էլ գրեմ...
Սրանով դու Եվս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեցիր որ դու բանից բեխաբար անիմաստ ու անհիմն խոսացող ես, որ նույնիսկ մեր սահմանադրությունն է ալարում կարդալ, էլ չեմ ասում որ մի անգամ էլ ապացուցեցիր որ նար մարդկայնին պատմությունից ու առհասարակ բանականությունից ու տրամաբանությունից կաղում ես . . .





> Երևակայի՛ր՝ ուղեղով:
> Իմ և քո պատկերացումներով ԽԱՂԱՂԸ տարբեր բաներ են:
> Եթե դու խաղաղության տակ միայն կռիվ չլինելն ես հասկանում, ես քեզ կասեմ, որ հոգնել էի խմած մարդկանց հայհոյանքներից, անկապ, անիմաստ ու տհաճ երաժշտությունից, վանդալային գոռգռոցներից ու այն ամենից, ինչ կատարվում էր:


Մի հատ կասես ո՞րն է քո պատկերացրած կյանքը և որն է առհասարակ մարդկային արժեքը, որն է մեր կյանքի ու գոյության նպատակը...
Ինձնից լավ հակալևոնական հաստատ չես լինի բայց հիմա հարցը լրիվ այլ է/ Ծովը կհաստատի  :LOL: /
Ասենք քո համար որնա ճիշտ որ ասենք հանգիստ լինի օպերայում որ գնաս ընկերուհիներիտ հետ ատլանտիկում նստես ու Հայլուրի կամ ասենք երեկվա առածտ մայկեն քննարկես մեկ էլ մայկա ծախողի տուֆտա հումորները... բայց միևնուն ժամանակ կողքի սեղանին նստած տղեն իրա կնոջ կամ ընկերուհու հասցեին արած անվեյել արտահայությանը պատասխան տալու համար ինչոր անբարոյականի որդու ու իրա ընկերների ձեռքով դառնա անդամալույծ ու էտ անբարոյականները նույնիսկ չպատժվեն ասենք էն պատճառով որ իրան պապան սերժիկի կամ գագիկի հետ մոտիկա... կամ ասեենք որ մի օր Լֆիկը կռավատից իջնելոց ոտ փշի վրա դնի կատաղի ու շաքարավազի գինը մի 50 դրամ բարձրացնի... 
*
Այ էս հարցին անպայման կպատասխանես*

*Քո կարծիքով որնա՞ Ժողովրդի դժգոհությունը հայտնելու բնական իրավունքը իրականացնելու եղանակը
*

Ես պատասխանեմ՝ Հանրահավաքը  :Xeloq: 
Հիմա քեզ թվումա որ հանրահավաքը անօրինական լիներ Սերժաքոչարյանական ավազակները ժողովրդին հենց 3 վարյկյանից սկսած չէին կանդալի  :Think:  
Հա մոռացել էի է քո մոտ տրամաբանությունը օրվա մենակ որոշ ժամերինա միանում...




> Կարծում եմ՝ քեզ ինձ վիրավորելու , ոչ էլ իմ մտավոր ունակությունների և գիտելիքների մասին կասկածելու տեղիք չեմ տվել: Խնդրում եմ չափավոր եղիր արտահայտություններումդ:
> Շատ անգամներ եմ եղել: Անկյուններում կուտակված աղբակույտերը, միզով ներծծված պատերը:Գոնե զգացե՞լ ես այնտեղի հոտը: Որ բաց տարածության մեջ գարշահոտություն լինի, ամեն ինչ հասկանալի է:


Ի՞նչ հոտի մասին է խոսքը է... վայ քոռանամ ես չիշիկի հոտ ես առել  :Baby:  Ականջներիտ շողովրդկան երգա ընկել ու Դդիմա Բիլանից հետո մի տեսակ չի լսվել .. Դե կներես էլի... 


Գիտեք ինչի վրա եմ նեռվայնանում ... Որ էսքանից հետո հլը մարդիկ կան որ իրանց համար պարզ չի ինչա կատարվում ... Հետո էլ ասում են Հայերը խելացի ազգ են  :Cool: 

Էնքան բան եմ ուզում գրեմ ... բայց ալարում եմ ... մի խոսքով մտածի մի հատ լաաաավ սպասի միչև տրամաբանությունդ միանա նոր գրի... որ բան հասկանանք

----------


## Kuk

> Էս չհասկցա, վիրավորելը թեմայի մեջ ա,իսկ ներողությունը պահանջելը թեմայից դուրս:


Քո ասած հումորային գրառումն արդեն դուրս էր թեմայից: Իսկ Գալատեան թեմայից դուրս գրառումը կատարելա քո գրառումից հետո: Կոնկրետ ինձ երկուսինդ էլ խանգարում էր, քանի որ թեման ինձ հետաքրքրում էր, և որովհետև դու էիր արել առաջին՝ թեմայից դուրս գրառումը, այդ իսկ պատճառով քեզ ուղղեցի խոսքս:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ի՞նչ կարիք կա մանրանալու , հիմա ինքը գտնում ա , որ չպետք ա քեզնից ներողություն խնդրի , էտ թեման փակենք :


Չայլդ  :Smile:  Ուծյուու~~  :Smile:  Իզուր չի, որ քեզ էդքան սիրում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

> Ժողովուրդ ովա տեղյակ հաջորդ անգամ երթ, հանրահավաք կամ նմանատիպ բան երբա լինելու? 
> Թե չէ, որ թողենք սերժիկը ամսի 9-ին հանգիստ օծվի կարողա լավ չլինի:


Էդ օրը զոհերի քառասունքը չի՞ :Think:  :Sad: 
Էդ օրը մեծ սուգ ա լինելու…Սերժիկը չնչինության զգացումից չի քնի գիշերը…
Մեկ էլ, ճիշտ ա՞, որ Ղարաբաղում ա օծվելու անվտանգության նկատառումներից ելնելով… :Xeloq:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էդ օրը զոհերի քառասունքը չի՞
> Էդ օրը մեծ սուգ ա լինելու…Սերժիկը չնչինության զգացումից չ քնի գիշերը…
> Մեկ էլ, ճիշտ ա՞, որ Ղարաբաղում ա օշծվելու անվտանգության նկատառումներից ելնելով…


Ինձ նույնիսկ ասել էին, որ Ազատության հրապարակում ա ուզում օծվի :Angry2:  Չէ, ժողովուրդ ջան, էս ուր ենք հասել?

----------


## Kuk

> Էդ օրը զոհերի քառասունքը չի՞
> Էդ օրը մեծ սուգ ա լինելու…Սերժիկը չնչինության զգացումից չ քնի գիշերը…
> Մեկ էլ, ճիշտ ա՞, որ Ղարաբաղում ա օշծվելու անվտանգության նկատառումներից ելնելով…


Չէ խոսք եմ տվել մեր բակի բիսետկեն 20 րոպեով տրամադրեմ իրան :LOL: 
նենց հավեսով կոծեմ, կուղարկեմ Ղարաբաղ, բայց անվերադարձ :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ խոսք եմ տվել մեր բակի բիսետկեն 20 րոպեով տրամադրեմ իրան
> նենց հավեսով կոծեմ, կուղարկեմ Ղարաբաղ, բայց անվերադարձ


20 րոպեն ահագին ժամանակ ա, էդ ընթացքում շատ հարբեցողներ, թմրամոլներ կարող ա հավաքվեն... :LOL:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Էդ օրը զոհերի քառասունքը չի՞
> Էդ օրը մեծ սուգ ա լինելու…Սերժիկը չնչինության զգացումից չի քնի գիշերը…
> Մեկ էլ, ճիշտ ա՞, որ Ղարաբաղում ա օծվելու անվտանգության նկատառումներից ելնելով…


Չէի էլ նկատել, որ էտ օրը զոհերի քառսունքնա  :Sad:  չէէէ դրանք մարդ չեն դառնա  :Bad:  :Angry2: 




> Չէ խոսք եմ տվել մեր բակի բիսետկեն 20 րոպեով տրամադրեմ իրան
> նենց հավեսով կոծեմ, կուղարկեմ Ղարաբաղ, բայց անվերադարձ


 :LOL:

----------


## firewall

ոչ մեկն ել մեղավոր չի, սաղն էլ լավն են…

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ոչ մեկն ել մեղավոր չի, սաղն էլ լավն են…


Սերժն էլա լավը? Քոչարյանն էլ? Աղվան Հովսեփյանն էլ? Հայլուրի Տաթևիկն էլ? Սոնա Տռուզյանն էլ? /էս ցուցակը շատ երկարա/

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> ոչ մեկն ել մեղավոր չի, սաղն էլ լավն են…


էտ էլ ա տարբերակ  :Think:  , կարևորը ինքնուրույն ես հասել այդ մտքին

----------


## firewall

> Սերժն էլա լավը? Քոչարյանն էլ? Աղվան Հովսեփյանն էլ? Հայլուրի Տաթևիկն էլ? Սոնա Տռուզյանն էլ? /էս ցուցակը շատ երկարա/


ահա, լավն են - դուք ել եք լավը  :Hands Up:

----------


## Երվանդ

> ահա, լավն են - դուք ել եք լավը


firewall-ը աչքիս Հոկտեմբերյանիցա գալիս :Shok:  :LOL:

----------


## firewall

> firewall-ը աչքիս Հոկտեմբերյանիցա գալիս


աչկիս թեմայից շեղվում ենք  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ահա, լավն են - դուք ել եք լավը


Դու քրիստոնյա ես? Ի նկատի ունեմ հավատցյալ ես? 
Որովհետև քո նման բարիությամբ Հայաստանում միայն իրանք են օժտված:  :Smile:

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Ցավոք այդ տարիներին ներկա չեմ գտնվել, որ կարողանայի ինքս դատեի։ 
> Իսկ դու որտեղի՞ց էս դրա մասին իմացել։ Ո՞վ է այդ խոստովանել։ Ինձ թվում է միայն սադրիչներն ու ԼՏՊ–ն կարող են դա խոստովանել։ «Հավաստի աղբյուր» արտահայտությունը այլևս ինձ մոտ չի անցնում։


Քաղաքացի ջան, նախ ասեմ, որ ես ոչ մեկին էլ չեմ պաշտպանում, ուղղակի ինձ համար հետաքրքիր թեմայա, այդ իսկ պատճառով որոշեցի գրառումներ թողնել, կարծիքս արտահայտել: Ինչ վերաբերում է` քո մոտ "հավաստի աղբյուր" հասկացողությունը չի անցնում, դե ետ դեպում հարցա ծագում, բա դու ո?ր դեպքում կհավատաս? Հարց է ծագում, որն է քո համար հավաստի աղբյուրը?- www.payqar.net, www.payqar.org, www.a1plus.am, www.azatutyun.am - սրանք են քո համար հավաստի? 
Եղբայր հավատա, չնայած դու գիտես, բայց այդ կայարանի դեպքերը իրոք Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի սարքածն էր: 




> Հուսով եմ ընդդիմություն ասելով չեք հասկանում Արտաշես Գեղամյան, Արամ Հարությունյան, Արթուր Բաղդասարյան, Վահան Հովհաննիսյան, Արման Մելիքյան և ինչու չէ նաև Վազգեն Մանուկյան, ոչ էլ Տիգրան Կարապետյանը ընդդիմություն չէ։ Այս թեկնածուներից ոչ ոք չաջակցեց ընդդիմությանը, իսկ փաստացի երևում է, որ նրանց ձայն տվողները միացել են շարժմանը։ Ինչո՞ւ նրանցից ոչ ոք չմիացավ գլխավոր ընդդիմադիրին։ Ես դա ընդդիմություն չեմ համարում։


Վերը նշվածներից ընդդիմություն եմ համարում Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին և Վազգեն Մանուկյանին: Երևի Արթուրի համար զարմացած եք, չէ? Հիմա պարզաբանեմ: Արթուրը որ չմիացավ Լևոնին` դա հենց Լևոնի մեղքն էր: Լևոնը Արթւրին շանտաժի ենթարկեց: Եթե հիշում եք Արթուրը նախընտրական փուլում Լևոնի մասին ԵՐԲԵՔ վատը չի խոսել, նույնիսկ ասել է, որ ինքը Լևոնին մեծ հարգանքով է վերաբերվում: Սակայն նախընտրական փուլում Լևոնը արեց այն, ինչը Արթուրի գործելաոճի խաղաքարտերը փոխեց: Ինձ թվումա դուք պետքա տեղյակ լինեիք դրա մաիսն: Ըստ Լևոնի` սկզբից Արթուրը Լևոնին էր միացել, հետո Արթուրը կանգնած էր դավաճանության եզրին, իսկ հետո` դառավ դավաճան- և այս ամենը ընդհամենը մեկ օրում` ըստ Լևոնի: 
Ավելին ասեմ, կարողա էլի զարմանկ, բայց իմացեք, որ Էտ մոտ 350.000 ձայնից, որը ստացել է Լևոնը, մի մասը նախընտրական քարոզարշավի շնորհիվ Արթուրից փախցրած ձայներն են ! (Արթուրի դեմ սև փիար :Smile: 




> Այո՛… Եկեք ԱՄՆ-ին դատենք: Վատ քաղաքականություն է տանում, 180 տարի ռուսների տիրապետության տակ ենք եղել (1918-20-ը չհաշված), եկեք չդավաճանենք նրանց: 
> Լավ է չես ասում մարտի մեկի տուժածները ամերիկյան փամփուշտներով են զոհվել:
> 
> Իսկ փաստեր ունե՞ս, որ Ամերիկայի մատը խառն է այս ամենի մեջ:
> Կրկնում եմ, «հավաստի աղբյուր» հասկացողությունը չի անցնում:


Բուշի կամ պետդեպ-ի ներկայացուցիչների հետ անձամբ չեմ խոսել: 
Բայց դե եթե խոսեի էլ, հո Բուշը չէր ասի. "հա բա ոնց Սաքուլ ջան, մեր մատը խառնա":   :Smile:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Քաղաքացի ջան, նախ ասեմ, որ ես ոչ մեկին էլ չեմ պաշտպանում, ուղղակի ինձ համար հետաքրքիր թեմայա, այդ իսկ պատճառով որոշեցի գրառումներ թողնել, կարծիքս արտահայտել: Ինչ վերաբերում է` քո մոտ "հավաստի աղբյուր" հասկացողությունը չի անցնում, դե ետ դեպում հարցա ծագում, բա դու ո?ր դեպքում կհավատաս? Հարց է ծագում, որն է քո համար հավաստի աղբյուրը?- www.payqar.net, www.payqar.org, www.a1plus.am, www.azatutyun.am - սրանք են քո համար հավաստի? 
> Եղբայր հավատա, չնայած դու գիտես, բայց այդ կայարանի դեպքերը իրոք Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի սարքածն էր:


Ցանկացած ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուր կարելի էր հավաստի համարել: Բայց քանի որ հետսովետական Հայաստանում նման բան չկա՝ այսինքն չկա օբյեկտիվ մամուլ, ապա ես տիպված եմ լինում հավատալ միայն լուրը վերաբերվողի բերանից:




> Վերը նշվածներից ընդդիմություն եմ համարում Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին և Վազգեն Մանուկյանին: Երևի Արթուրի համար զարմացած եք, չէ? Հիմա պարզաբանեմ: Արթուրը որ չմիացավ Լևոնին` դա հենց Լևոնի մեղքն էր: Լևոնը Արթւրին շանտաժի ենթարկեց: Եթե հիշում եք Արթուրը նախընտրական փուլում Լևոնի մասին ԵՐԲԵՔ վատը չի խոսել, նույնիսկ ասել է, որ ինքը Լևոնին մեծ հարգանքով է վերաբերվում: Սակայն նախընտրական փուլում Լևոնը արեց այն, ինչը Արթուրի գործելաոճի խաղաքարտերը փոխեց: Ինձ թվումա դուք պետքա տեղյակ լինեիք դրա մաիսն: Ըստ Լևոնի` սկզբից Արթուրը Լևոնին էր միացել, հետո Արթուրը կանգնած էր դավաճանության եզրին, իսկ հետո` դառավ դավաճան- և այս ամենը ընդհամենը մեկ օրում` ըստ Լևոնի: 
> Ավելին ասեմ, կարողա էլի զարմանկ, բայց իմացեք, որ Էտ մոտ 350.000 ձայնից, որը ստացել է Լևոնը, մի մասը նախընտրական քարոզարշավի շնորհիվ Արթուրից փախցրած ձայներն են ! (Արթուրի դեմ սև փիար


ԼՏՊ-ին գովեստի խոսքեր ասելը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նա ընդդիմություն է:
Ընտրությունների մեջ կա սովորական մի տրամաբանություն: Լինում է մեկ հատ իշխանության թեկնածու և մնացած բոլորը լինում են ընդդիմադիր: Բայց Հայաստանում այս ընտրություններին ես տեսա ընդամենը 1 ընդդիմադիր թեկանծու: Սա նախկին սովետական պետություններում սովորույթ դարձաց մի երևույթ է: Օրինակ Ղազախստանում կար 4 թեկնածու, որոնցից 3 սատարում էին մեկ թեկնածույին: Դեմոկրատիա խաղալու ձև է: Ինչ վերաբերում է ձայն գողանալուն, ապա հետևեք ԱՄՆ-ի նախընտրական քարոզչությանը և տեսեք թե ինչպես են մեկը մյուսի ձայները գողանում: «Ձայն գողանալը» քարոզչության ընթացքում լրիվ օրինական է: Այ ընտրություններից հետո հաշվարկման ընթացքում ձայներ գողանալը քրեորեն պատժելի հանցանք է:



> Բուշի կամ պետդեպ-ի ներկայացուցիչների հետ անձամբ չեմ խոսել: 
> Բայց դե եթե խոսեի էլ, հո Բուշը չէր ասի. "հա բա ոնց Սաքուլ ջան, մեր մատը խառնա":


Համենայնդեպս Բուշի պրիզնատ չգալը ապացույց չէ:

----------


## Modigliani

> Վերը նշվածներից ընդդիմություն եմ համարում Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին և Վազգեն Մանուկյանին: Երևի Արթուրի համար զարմացած եք, չէ? Հիմա պարզաբանեմ: Արթուրը որ չմիացավ Լևոնին` դա հենց Լևոնի մեղքն էր: Լևոնը Արթւրին շանտաժի ենթարկեց: Եթե հիշում եք Արթուրը նախընտրական փուլում Լևոնի մասին ԵՐԲԵՔ վատը չի խոսել, նույնիսկ ասել է, որ ինքը Լևոնին մեծ հարգանքով է վերաբերվում: Սակայն նախընտրական փուլում Լևոնը արեց այն, ինչը Արթուրի գործելաոճի խաղաքարտերը փոխեց: Ինձ թվումա դուք պետքա տեղյակ լինեիք դրա մաիսն: Ըստ Լևոնի` սկզբից Արթուրը Լևոնին էր միացել, հետո Արթուրը կանգնած էր դավաճանության եզրին, իսկ հետո` դառավ դավաճան- և այս ամենը ընդհամենը մեկ օրում` ըստ Լևոնի: 
> Ավելին ասեմ, կարողա էլի զարմանկ, բայց իմացեք, որ Էտ մոտ 350.000 ձայնից, որը ստացել է Լևոնը, մի մասը նախընտրական քարոզարշավի շնորհիվ Արթուրից փախցրած ձայներն են ! (Արթուրի դեմ սև փիար


լավ էլի, ախր եթե Արթուրը միանար Լևոնին, Լևոնն իրան տալու էր վարձապետ ու մի 3 տարուց որ Լևոնը գնար ինքն էր նստում նախագահ, էլ չեմ ասում, որ միասին 100տոկոսով կհաղթեին, ինչքան էլ սերժենք կեղծեին, ախր Արթուրը խելացի տղա էր, որ ծախվող չլներ եքա բանի կարար հասներ քաղաքականության ասպարեզում, բայց հիմա իրա հաջողությունը ընդմիշտ փակած ա

----------


## Artgeo

Արթուրի ու Սերժի դեմ սև փռ հասկացությունը չեմ հասկանում  :Smile:

----------


## Սաքուլ

> լավ էլի, ախր եթե Արթուրը միանար Լևոնին, Լևոնն իրան տալու էր վարձապետ


Ոնցոր Քաղաքացինա ասում ինձ մոտ "հավաստի աղբյուր" հասկացությունը չի անցնում  :Smile: 
Ինչ իմացար, որ տալու էր? 




> բայց հիմա իրա (Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի) հաջողությունը ընդմիշտ փակած ա


Modigliani քո ասածը տրամաբանության հետ լիովին կապ ունի: Առաջին հայացքից թվումա, թե իսկապես դա այդպեսա, բայց պատկերացրու, որ տենց չի լինի: Հասարակ օրինակ` 1992-1996 թվականներին Լևոնին բառիս բուն իմաստով ատում էին ժողովուրդը, երևի ժողովրդի 95 տոկոսը, իսկ հիմա ինքը ստանումա 350.000 ձայն, այսինքն ինչա սա նշանակում , որ հայերը (350.000 մարդ) մոռացել են Լևոնի էն օրերը: Նույն ձևի էլ Արթուրի մոմենտնա, էսօր քֆրտում են, մի 2 տարուց սաղ մոռացվելուա գնա ու առաջիկա (4 տարուց) պառլամենտական ընտրություններին ինքը էլի իրա ձեները կհավաքի: 
Էսա մեր հայ ժողովրդի իրականությունը:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Modigliani քո ասածը տրամաբանության հետ լիովին կապ ունի: Առաջին հայացքից թվումա, թե իսկապես դա այդպեսա, բայց պատկերացրու, որ տենց չի լինի: Հասարակ օրինակ` 1992-1996 թվականներին Լևոնին բառիս բուն իմաստով ատում էին ժողովուրդը, երևի ժողովրդի 95 տոկոսը, իսկ հիմա ինքը ստանումա 350.000 ձայն, այսինքն ինչա սա նշանակում , որ հայերը (350.000 մարդ) մոռացել են Լևոնի էն օրերը: Նույն ձևի էլ Արթուրի մոմենտնա, էսօր քֆրտում են, մի 2 տարուց սաղ մոռացվելուա գնա ու առաջիկա (4 տարուց) պառլամենտական ընտրություններին ինքը էլի իրա ձեները կհավաքի: 
> Էսա մեր հայ ժողովրդի իրականությունը:


Շատ տրամաբանական ես դատում, բայց տարբերություն կա "դավաճան" պիտակ ունեցողի /Ա. Բաղդասարյան, Ա. Գեղամյան և .../ ու Լևոնի միջև: Համ էլ ինչը ինչ, բայց "ինտելեկտով" Լևոնին Արթուրը երբեք չի հասնի: /էդ իմ անձնական կարծիքնա  :Smile:  /

----------


## Overdose

Ես էդ քվեարկության ցուցակում կդնեի Լևոնի անունը: Օրինակ ես գտնում եմ որ Լևոնն աէդ բոլորի համար պատասխանատու

----------


## salatik

> Ոնցոր Քաղաքացինա ասում ինձ մոտ "հավաստի աղբյուր" հասկացությունը չի անցնում 
> Ինչ իմացար, որ տալու էր? 
> 
> 
> 
> Modigliani քո ասածը տրամաբանության հետ լիովին կապ ունի: Առաջին հայացքից թվումա, թե իսկապես դա այդպեսա, բայց պատկերացրու, որ տենց չի լինի: Հասարակ օրինակ` 1992-1996 թվականներին Լևոնին բառիս բուն իմաստով ատում էին ժողովուրդը, երևի ժողովրդի 95 տոկոսը, իսկ հիմա ինքը ստանումա 350.000 ձայն, այսինքն ինչա սա նշանակում , որ հայերը (350.000 մարդ) մոռացել են Լևոնի էն օրերը: Նույն ձևի էլ Արթուրի մոմենտնա, էսօր քֆրտում են, մի 2 տարուց սաղ մոռացվելուա գնա ու առաջիկա (4 տարուց) պառլամենտական ընտրություններին ինքը էլի իրա ձեները կհավաքի: 
> Էսա մեր հայ ժողովրդի իրականությունը:


Մեկ բան ավելացնեմ միայն.
Եթե Լևոնը այդքան վատն էր քո ասածով, ուրեմն պատկերացրու սրանք ինչքան վատն են, որ իրա վատը անտեսվել էր քո ասած 350,000 մարդկանց համար:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Վերը նշվածներից ընդդիմություն եմ համարում Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին և Վազգեն Մանուկյանին: Երևի Արթուրի համար զարմացած եք, չէ? Հիմա պարզաբանեմ: Արթուրը որ չմիացավ Լևոնին` դա հենց Լևոնի մեղքն էր: Լևոնը Արթւրին շանտաժի ենթարկեց: Եթե հիշում եք Արթուրը նախընտրական փուլում Լևոնի մասին ԵՐԲԵՔ վատը չի խոսել, նույնիսկ ասել է, որ ինքը Լևոնին մեծ հարգանքով է վերաբերվում: Սակայն նախընտրական փուլում Լևոնը արեց այն, ինչը Արթուրի գործելաոճի խաղաքարտերը փոխեց: Ինձ թվումա դուք պետքա տեղյակ լինեիք դրա մաիսն: Ըստ Լևոնի` սկզբից Արթուրը Լևոնին էր միացել, հետո Արթուրը կանգնած էր դավաճանության եզրին, իսկ հետո` դառավ դավաճան- և այս ամենը ընդհամենը մեկ օրում` ըստ Լևոնի: 
> Ավելին ասեմ, կարողա էլի զարմանկ, բայց իմացեք, որ Էտ մոտ 350.000 ձայնից, որը ստացել է Լևոնը, մի մասը նախընտրական քարոզարշավի շնորհիվ Արթուրից փախցրած ձայներն են ! (Արթուրի դեմ սև փիար


Պարզվում ա, որ հլը մարդիկ կան, որ հավատում են Արթուրիկին: Իսկ Ձմեռ պապիկի գոյությանը հավատու՞մ ես:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Արթուրի ու Սերժի դեմ սև փռ հասկացությունը չեմ հասկանում


Ճիշտ ա, սեւ փիառ կարելի ա անել նրա նկատմամբ, ով որ գոնե մի մասով սեւ չի: :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> Modigliani քո ասածը տրամաբանության հետ լիովին կապ ունի: Առաջին հայացքից թվումա, թե իսկապես դա այդպեսա, բայց պատկերացրու, որ տենց չի լինի: Հասարակ օրինակ` 1992-1996 թվականներին Լևոնին բառիս բուն իմաստով ատում էին ժողովուրդը, երևի ժողովրդի 95 տոկոսը, իսկ հիմա ինքը ստանումա 350.000 ձայն, այսինքն ինչա սա նշանակում , որ հայերը (350.000 մարդ) մոռացել են Լևոնի էն օրերը: Նույն ձևի էլ Արթուրի մոմենտնա, էսօր քֆրտում են, մի 2 տարուց սաղ մոռացվելուա գնա ու առաջիկա (4 տարուց) պառլամենտական ընտրություններին ինքը էլի իրա ձեները կհավաքի: 
> Էսա մեր հայ ժողովրդի իրականությունը:


Էտ քո ասած էն օրերը ոչ թե մոռացվել են այլ ուղակի հասկացվել  :Wink: 



> Ես էդ քվեարկության ցուցակում կդնեի Լևոնի անունը: Օրինակ ես գտնում եմ որ Լևոնն աէդ բոլորի համար պատասխանատու


Հիմնավորում...  :Xeloq:

----------


## Goga

Շատ երկար մտածեցի այս հարցի շուրջ, ու տրված տարբերակներից և ոչ մեկն էլ չհամապատասխանեց իմ մտացածին…ամենամեծ պատասխանատուն բոլոր այն շարժիչ ուժերն են, որոնք չմիացան արդարությունը հաղթանակ դարձնելու համար :Ok:  
Հ.Գ.Բայց միևնույն է, հաղթելու է այն, ինչն արդար է :Ok:

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Շատ տրամաբանական ես դատում, բայց տարբերություն կա "դավաճան" պիտակ ունեցողի /Ա. Բաղդասարյան, Ա. Գեղամյան և .../ ու Լևոնի միջև: Համ էլ ինչը ինչ, բայց "ինտելեկտով" Լևոնին Արթուրը երբեք չի հասնի: /էդ իմ անձնական կարծիքնա  /


Լյով- ինչ խոսք Լևոնի խելքը շատա Արթուրինից, ես այսպես կասեի, Լևոնը շատ անգամ ավելի ԻՄԱՍՏՈՒՆ է, քան Արթուրը: Բայց դե չպետքա ժխտենք, որ Արթուրն էլ ահագին խելացի երիտասարդ քաղաքական գործիչա: 
Բայց հաշվի առ, որ Լևոնը քաղաքական դաշոտւմ շատ շուտվանիցա, տարիքը առածը` այս ամենը կապ ունի խելացիության, իմաստությանհետ, Արթւորը հլը ջահելա, բայց ապագա ունի, դեռ ամեն ինչ առջևում է  :Cool:   : Չմտածես, թե Արթուրինեմ պաշտպանում:

----------


## Սամվել

> Լյով- ինչ խոսք Լևոնի խելքը շատա Արթուրինից, ես այսպես կասեի, Լևոնը շատ անգամ ավելի ԻՄԱՍՏՈՒՆ է, քան Արթուրը: Բայց դե չպետքա ժխտենք, որ Արթուրն էլ ահագին խելացի երիտասարդ քաղաքական գործիչա: 
> Բայց հաշվի առ, որ Լևոնը քաղաքական դաշոտւմ շատ շուտվանիցա, տարիքը առածը` այս ամենը կապ ունի խելացիության, իմաստությանհետ, Արթւորը հլը ջահելա, բայց ապագա ունի, դեռ ամեն ինչ առջևում է   : Չմտածես, թե Արթուրինեմ պաշտպանում:


*Սահմանում։* Եթե մի քաղաքական գործիչ մի օր կանգնում է 2 մարտնչող ճակատներից մեկի մոտ իսկ մյուս օրը պաշտոն է ընդունում մյուսից ապա նրա կարիերան ավարտվում է։

----------


## Սաքուլ

> *Սահմանում։* Եթե մի քաղաքական գործիչ մի օր կանգնում է 2 մարտնչող ճակատներից մեկի մոտ իսկ մյուս օրը պաշտոն է ընդունում մյուսից ապա նրա կարիերան ավարտվում է։


Սամվել, եթե այս գրածով ի նկատի ունեք, որ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը մի օր կանգնել է 2 մարտնչող ճակատներից մեկի` Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մոտ, իսկ մյուս օրը պաշտոն է ընդունում մյուսից` Սերժ Սարգսյանից, ապա հարց է առաջանում` *երբ է Արթուրը կագնել Լևոնի կողքը (մոտ)?*

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամվել, եթե այս գրածով ի նկատի ունեք, որ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը մի օր կանգնել է 2 մարտնչող ճակատներից մեկի` Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մոտ, իսկ մյուս օրը պաշտոն է ընդունում մյուսից` Սերժ Սարգսյանից, ապա հարց է առաջանում` *երբ է Արթուրը կագնել Լևոնի կողքը (մոտ)?*


Հանրահավաքին  :Wink:  Ես ինչքան հիշում եմ նա այնտեղ կանգնած էր  :Wink:  Էն իրա Ձայն հանդիսացող կինը որ հաստատ այնտեղա եղել... ես իկրա ելույթը լսել եմ  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 33 վայրկյան անց
Հ.Գ. ԻՄ ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուրը մենակ Հայլուրը չի  :LOL:

----------


## Սաքուլ

> ԻՄ ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուրը մենակ Հայլուրը չի


Իմն էլ: 




> Հանրահավաքին  Ես ինչքան հիշում եմ նա այնտեղ կանգնած էր  Էն իրա Ձայն հանդիսացող կինը որ հաստատ այնտեղա եղել... ես իկրա ելույթը լսել եմ


Սամվել, Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը երբեք չի հայտարարել, թե միանում է Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Էտ կնոջ` Հեղինե Բիշարյանի կանգնելը Մատենադարանում, դեռ չի նշանակում, թե Արթուրը միանումա Լևոնին, ավելին` Հեղինեն տենց բան չի ասել միտինգի ժամանակ:

----------


## Annychka

Հեղինե Բիշարյանը ոչ մի լուրջ բան չասեց.մենակ պահանջեց ձայների վերահաշվարկ կատարել,ինչը ոչ մի բան էլ չփոխեց. :Sad:

----------


## Ծով

> լավ էլի, ախր եթե Արթուրը միանար Լևոնին, Լևոնն իրան տալու էր վարձապետ ու մի 3 տարուց որ Լևոնը գնար ինքն էր նստում նախագահ, էլ չեմ ասում, որ միասին 100տոկոսով կհաղթեին, ինչքան էլ սերժենք կեղծեին, ախր Արթուրը խելացի տղա էր, որ ծախվող չլներ եքա բանի կարար հասներ քաղաքականության ասպարեզում, բայց հիմա իրա հաջողությունը ընդմիշտ փակած ա


Ասեմ, Արթուրի ծախված լինելու մասին Լևոնը վաղուց գիտեր…դիվանագիտորեն խաղաքարտերը ավելի շուտ բացեց, քան նախատեսել էին իշխանությունները…
այսինքն նախատեսված էր Արթուրիկին երկրորդ փուլ տանել, էն էլ չնայած ընտրակաշառքներին ու լցոնումներին, իշխանությունները վերջին րոպեին անասելի մանթրաշ ընկան  ու սկսվեցին վայրագությունները վերջին վայրկյաններում ինչ-որ «օգուտ» գրանցելու համար…
Երբ որ հեղինեն եկավ օպերա ու խոսեց կեղծիքներից, եթե հիշում եք, ժողովուրդը նվաստացրեց իրան ու բանի տեղ չդրեց…
Արթուրիկ սցենարը գծվաժ էր ազգային ժողովից հրաժարվելու պահից՝ ժոսղովուրդի վստահությունը շահելու նկատառումներով…
էս տեսակ թեմաները արդեն կոպեկի արժեք չունեն… :Wink: 
Իսկ ընդհանրապես, հասարակ բան ա…եթե մի երկրում տեղի  է ունենում ժողովրդին վնասող որևէ իրադարձություն, այդ ամենի առաջնահերթ պատասխանատուն, անկախ հանգամանքներից, իշխանությունն է՝ պետությունը…վե՛րջ…

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Ձմեռ պապիկի գոյությանը հավատու՞մ ես:


Sagittarius, հավատում եմ թե' Ձմեռ Պապիկի գոյությանը, թե' քո գոյությանը, միայն այն տարբերությամբ, որ իրանից ավելի շատ բան գիտեմ, քան քեզնից. ինքը ապրումա Լապլանդիայում, իսկ դու ..........

----------


## սիսար

> Շատ տրամաբանական ես դատում, բայց տարբերություն կա "դավաճան" պիտակ ունեցողի /Ա. Բաղդասարյան, Ա. Գեղամյան և .../ ու Լևոնի միջև: Համ էլ ինչը ինչ, բայց "ինտելեկտով" Լևոնին Արթուրը երբեք չի հասնի: /էդ իմ անձնական կարծիքնա  /


   Այս   պահին   կարեվոր   չէ,  թե   Ձեր   նշած   անձերից   որն   է   ավելի   խելացի   եւ  ինտելեկտով   առավել,   այլ,   որ   մեկն   է   ավելի   գործիք,   քան   միյուսը:   Քաղաքականության   ասպարեզում   գործիքներին   օգտագործելուց   հետո,  նետում   են ...

----------


## Artgeo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etbj2GtI3lY
Էլի մի վիդեո, որտեղ պատկերված է, թե ինչպես են կրակում։ Մի հոգու կպնում է  :Sad:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etbj2GtI3lY
> Էլի մի վիդեո, որտեղ պատկերված է, թե ինչպես են կրակում։ Մի հոգու կպնում է


Կարաս մի հատ նենց Link տաս, որ download անեմ?

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կարաս մի հատ նենց Link տաս, որ download անեմ?


http://74.125.8.95/get_video?video_i...key=yt1&sver=2

Ակտիվ կլինի մի քանի րոպե:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> http://74.125.8.95/get_video?video_i...key=yt1&sver=2
> 
> Ակտիվ կլինի մի քանի րոպե:


Մերսի ցավդ տանեմ  :Smile: 

Չնայած էս վիդեոն անորակ էր ու մանրամասնությունները լավ չերևացին, բայց ջրցան մեքենաները, որոնք "անթերի" անում էին իրանց գործը լավ երևում էին: Իսկ էն, որ կրակեցին ու տղան ընկավ /չգիտեմ էլ խեղճը հիմա ողջա թե չէ  :Sad:  /, արյունն էլ սկսեց գնալ, էլ խոսքեր չունեմ...  :Angry2:  պտի տանես էս վիդեոն մտցնես սերժենց էն մի տեղը  :Angry2:

----------


## Kuk

մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի միակ և ամենամեծ պատասխանատուն իշխանություններն են:

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Կարաս մի հատ նենց Link տաս, որ download անեմ?


Լյով, YouTube-ից ցանկացած վիդեո հնարավորա քաշել:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Լյով, YouTube-ից ցանկացած վիդեո հնարավորա քաշել:


Կարաս ՊՄ գրես էդ ձևը? Ես ել գիտեի որ կարաս, բայց ձևը չգիտեի: :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Լյով, YouTube-ից ցանկացած վիդեո հնարավորա քաշել:


ինձ էլ գրի ձևը եթե դժվար չի»

----------


## keyboard

> Հարգելի Հովիկ, համ ասում ես, որ ոչ մեկի անձին չի վերաբերվում, համ ասում ես շարժմանը մասնակցող մարդը զոմբի է դառնում։
> Իսկ էդ շարժմանը բազմաթիվ մարդիկ են մասնակցում նաև էս ֆորումից։ Օրինակ՝ ես։
> Հիմա ես զոմբի՞ եմ դառել։ 
> Հովիկ ջան, քո կարծիքով ինձ կամ մեկ ուրիշին դժվա՞ր է շարժմանը չմասնակցողներին, Հ1 նայողներին զոմբի կամ այլ նմանատիպ վիրավորական անուններ կպցնել։ Չէ, հաստատ դժվար չի։ Ու հաստատ քոնից պակաս «հիմնավորումներ» չեմ ունենա։ Ես էլ, մյուսներն էլ կարող են տենց վարվել։ Բայց դրանով ինչի՞ կհասնենք։ Ոչ մի լավ բանի։
> Հո իրար միս ուտելու, իրար վիրավորելու համար չե՞նք հավաքվել ստեղ։ Քննարկում ենք, որպեսզի ինչ–որ օգտակար եզրակացությունների գանք, ինչ–որ բան դեպի լավը փոխենք։
> Ուրեմն եկեք մի քիչ ավելի հարգալից լինենք մեր զրուցակիցների, ֆորումակիցների նկատմամբ։
> Հիմա քեզ եմ ասում, բայց խոսքս հավասարապես ուղղված է նաև mtahog–ին ու քննարկումներին մասնակցող մյուս բոլոր ֆորումցիներին։ 
> Հասկանում եմ, հիմա բոլորիս նյարդերն էլ լարված են ու երբեմն տեղի են տալիս, բայց եկեք գոնե ֆորումցիներս խուսափենք քաղաքական քննարկումները էժանագին ռազբորկայի  վերածելուց։
> Կներեք, եթե խոսք մի քիչ վերամբարձ թվաց, չեմ ուզում, որ տենց տպավորություն լինի։


Արշակ ջան, միայն մի մարդ արձագանքեց գրառմանս այնպես, ինչպես ես հաստատ չէի արել այն:
Իհարկե ես ոչ մի բարոյական իրավունք չունեմ, ոչ ոքի վիրավորելու եվ հարգում եմ ցանկացածին եվ իր կարծիքը այստեղ, եթե կարդացել ես գրառումներիցս  մի քանիսը գոնե կտեսնես, որ անգամ սեփական վիրավորանք ստանալուց հետո էլ նույն բառերը ես եմ կրկնել, որ *պետք չէ թշնամանալ, առավեկեվս, որ գրառումս սուբյեկտիվ բնույթ է կրում*, հիմա անցնեմ քեզ կամ մեկ ուրիշին զոմբի անվանելու մասին քո մտորմանը:
Արշակ ջան, իհարկե ես ոչ մեկին զոմբի  չեմ անվանել, քանի որ թե՛ քո գրառումներում, թե՛ մնացածի, ոչ մի էմոցիոնալ բան չեմ նկատել, այսինքն սթափ դատողություններ, որոնց քննարկման ու առաջադրմանը պատիվ եմ ունեցել մասնակցելու: 
Սակայն բերածս փաստը վերաբերվում էր մի կնոջ, որը ՚կուրացել՚ էր այդ հանրահավաքներից հետո: Ես նույնպես եղել եմ հանրահավաքին, եվ իմ բարեկամներից ու հարազատներից շատերն են եղել, դե ոչ թե աջակցման այլ հետաքրքրության տեսանկյունից, բայց ես ոչ ոքի դրանում չեմ մեղադրել: Ու հաստատ եմ ասում, որ իմ գրառման համար լրիվ պատասխանատվություն կրում եմ:
Չէի ցանկանա, որ  այս քննարկումները տեղափոխվեն եվ դառնան վեճի առարկա, բայց ժամանակը ցույց կտա, երբ ես կմեկնեմ գրածս ոնց որ հիմա:
Արշակ ջան, եթե ես ինքս նման կոչ եմ անում, որ պետք չէ թշնամանալ, ինչպես ես կարծում, կարող եմ արդյոք ես մեկնումեկին վիրավորել այդքանից հետո:
Ես էլ եմ կողմ առանց անձնական շահարկման գրառումներին:
Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:

----------


## dvgray

> Արշակ ջան, եթե ես ինքս նման կոչ եմ անում, որ պետք չէ թշնամանալ, ինչպես ես կարծում, կարող եմ արդյոք ես մեկնումեկին վիրավորել այդքանից հետո:


Ախր քո մոտեցումները շատ-շատ ես նման Սերժի մոտեցումներին:
Երգեր է երգում, բարեկամոնւթյան, եղբայրության, ընգերության մասին, իսկ հենց աչքտ թարթում ես, դանակը փորտ է կոխում:

Հ.Գ. Գրառմանս մեջ ես ոչ մեկին վիրավորելու ցանկություն չունեի  :LOL: :

----------


## Taurel. . . .

> ինձ էլ գրի ձևը եթե դժվար չի»



ինձ էլ :Wink:

----------


## Armenoid

http://www.ayl.do.am/13_Save2PcProv3.25.rar
իմ կայքից գաշեք և ցանկացած կլիպ բեռնավորեք ես ծրագրի օգնությամբ

----------


## Kuk

Էս քվեարկության արդյունքները ինչ լավա գնու՜մ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ինձ էլ


Ձևը գրի էս թեմայում, որ բոլորն էլ քաշեն, թե չէ սաղին PM գրել կլինի?

----------


## REAL_ist

> Կարաս ՊՄ գրես էդ ձևը? Ես ել գիտեի որ կարաս, բայց ձևը չգիտեի:


չերեզ skachivai.ru սայտ, ամենահեշտ ձևնա, յութուբի հղումը գրում ես ու կարում ես քաշես, բայց ես դեպքերի հետ կապված կլիպերը մի երկու անգամ փորձեցի չեղավ, իսկ ուրիշ վիդեոներ մի վախտ քաշել եմ , աշխատող բանա :Ok:

----------


## nnaarreek

*Լ.յ.ո.վ.*, իմ պես Programmer ախպեր ունես ու մտածում ես:

Սպեշլ ֆոր յու կոդ եմ գրում ետ YouTube-իտ համար, դիմացի! :Hands Up:

----------


## VisTolog

*Ինչքան հասկացա ուզում եք YouTube-ից վիդեո քաշեք հա՞:
Մտեք  www.keepvid.com, գրեք YouTube- վիդեոյի լինկը, հետո տակը կբերի download, սխմում եք, ու քաշում: Վիդեոները ցույց տալու համար  էլ, նույն էջից քաշեք FLV Player-ը:*

----------


## Norton

> http://www.ayl.do.am/13_Save2PcProv3.25.rar
> իմ կայքից գաշեք և ցանկացած կլիպ բեռնավորեք ես ծրագրի օգնությամբ


էս ծրագրով քաշեց մերսի

----------


## Norton

քաշեցի բայց media playerov u power dvd-ով չի բացում

----------


## Kuk

> քաշեցի բայց media playerov u power dvd-ավ չի բացում


Flash Video Player Էս ծրագիրնա պետք, որ նայես: քիչա, կարաս քաշես:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> *Լ.յ.ո.վ.*, իմ պես Programmer ախպեր ունես ու մտածում ես:
> 
> Սպեշլ ֆոր յու կոդ եմ գրում ետ YouTube-իտ համար, դիմացի!


Հալալա  :Hands Up:  Պրծնես մաղարիչը իմ վրա  :Ok: 

Հ.Գ. Նար ջան զգուշ էդ կոդի մասին "սերժանտ"-ները չիմանան, թե չէ պտի ստիպված քեզ պերեդաչի բերեմ քաղմաս...  :LOL:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Էս քվեարկության արդյունքները ինչ լավա գնու՜մ


Իսկ ինչու չեք դրել տարբերակ, օրինակ, Իշխանությունները և իրենց սադրիչները, կամ ընդդիմությունը և իրենց սադրիչները, կամ բոլորը ՞՞՞

Չեմ կարծում որ դրանցից միայն մեկն է մեղավոր

----------


## Սելավի

Սիրելի  մոդերատոր  Արտգեո  ինձ  թվումա  դու  վարվել  էս  ճիշտ  էսօրվա  մեր  իշխանությունների  նման,  նրանք  էլ  են  իրենց  քաղաքական  հակառակորդներից  ազատվում  տարբեր  պատճառաբանություններով,  ձեռի  հետ  էլ  իրանց  կողմնակիցներին  մի  քանի  ամսով  պատժում  են  որպեսզի  իմիտացիա  ստեղծեն  թե  իբր տեսեք  արդարացի  ենք  վարվում  ու  անաչառ  ենք:  Ես  իրականում  չգիտեմ  թե  Պանդուխտը  ինչ  գրառումներա  արել  պարզապես  չեմ  հասցրել  կարդամ  արդեն  ջնջված  են  եղել, բայց  ինձ  թվումա  որ    պետք  չի «ուրիշ  ձև  վարվել»  այն  մարդկանց  հետ  որոնք  չեն  կիսում  մեծամասնության  կարծիքը,  անկախ  ամեն  ինչից  թե  էմոցիոնալ  գրառումա  արել,  թե  պարզապես  քաղաքաղան հակառակորդ  լինելով  հանդերձ  քեզա  թվացել  թե  իր  գրառումը  էմոցիոնալ  է  կամ  գռեհիկ՝  խնդրում  եմ  Պանդուխտի  հետ  վարվեք  այնպես  ինչպես  վարվեցիք  Մտահոգի  հետ: Կարելի  էր  չե՞  մի  2 օրով  էլ իրան  զրկեիք  գրառում  անելուց, բայց  ոչ  հեռացնեիք, կամ  զգուշացնեիք  կրկնվելու  դեպքում  նոր  հեռացնեիք: 
 Եթե  անգամ  կոռեկտ  չի  արտահայտվել  Պանդուխտը  դրա  մեջ  մեղավորության  իրենց  բաժինը  ունեն  նաև  իրան  այդ  վիճակի  հասցնողները  ու  նույն  չափով  պատասխանատվություն  են  կրում:  Ճիշտ  այսօրվա  վիճակը  արտացոլումա  այստեղ:  Մենք  տարբեր  երկրներում  ծվարած  օրվա  մեջ  ժամանակ  ենք  գտնում  հավաքվենք  այս  կայքում,  զրուցենք՝  մեկս  մեկից  ինֆորմացիա  ստանանք,  մի  խոսքով   շբվենք,  իսկ  դու  օկտագործելով  քո  բարձր  դիրքը  «լռեցնում  ես  մեզ  արդեն  ընդիմադիր  ձայնը»
Ես  խնդրում  եմ  քեզ  որպես  քո  հայրենակից  վերականգնի  Պանդուխտի  ձայնը,  թեկուզ  հենց  այն  պարզ   պատճառով,  որպեսզի  ցույց  տաս  քո  հանդուրժողականությունը:
   Շնորհակալություն:

Մի  հարց  էլ  եմ  ուզում  քեզ  տամ  Արտգեո,  այդ  որոշումը  միանձնիա  ես  կայացրել  թե  ասենք  ֆորումում   գոյություն  ունի  ինչ-որ  խորհուրդ,  խորհրդակցել  եք  ու  այդպեսա  որոշումը  եղել:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Սիրելի  մոդերատոր  Արտգեո  ինձ  թվումա  դու  վարվել  էս  ճիշտ  էսօրվա  մեր  իշխանությունների  նման,  նրանք  էլ  են  իրենց  քաղաքական  հակառակորդներից  ազատվում  տարբեր  պատճառաբանություններով,  ձեռի  հետ  էլ  իրանց  կողմնակիցներին  մի  քանի  ամսով  պատժում  են  որպեսզի  իմիտացիա  ստեղծեն  թե  իբր տեսեք  արդարացի  ենք  վարվում  ու  անաչառ  ենք:  Ես  իրականում  չգիտեմ  թե  Պանդուխտը  ինչ  գրառումներա  արել  պարզապես  չեմ  հասցրել  կարդամ  արդեն  ջնջված  են  եղել, բայց  ինձ  թվումա  որ    պետք  չի «ուրիշ  ձև  վարվել»  այն  մարդկանց  հետ  որոնք  չեն  կիսում  մեծամասնության  կարծիքը,  անկախ  ամեն  ինչից  թե  էմոցիոնալ  գրառումա  արել,  թե  պարզապես  քաղաքաղան հակառակորդ  լինելով  հանդերձ  քեզա  թվացել  թե  իր  գրառումը  էմոցիոնալ  է  կամ  գռեհիկ՝  խնդրում  եմ  Պանդուխտի  հետ  վարվեք  այնպես  ինչպես  վարվեցիք  Մտահոգի  հետ: Կարելի  էր  չե՞  մի  2 օրով  էլ իրան  զրկեիք  գրառում  անելուց, բայց  ոչ  հեռացնեիք, կամ  զգուշացնեիք  կրկնվելու  դեպքում  նոր  հեռացնեիք: 
>  Եթե  անգամ  կոռեկտ  չի  արտահայտվել  Պանդուխտը  դրա  մեջ  մեղավորության  իրենց  բաժինը  ունեն  նաև  իրան  այդ  վիճակի  հասցնողները  ու  նույն  չափով  պատասխանատվություն  են  կրում:  Ճիշտ  այսօրվա  վիճակը  արտացոլումա  այստեղ:  Մենք  տարբեր  երկրներում  ծվարած  օրվա  մեջ  ժամանակ  ենք  գտնում  հավաքվենք  այս  կայքում,  զրուցենք՝  մեկս  մեկից  ինֆորմացիա  ստանանք,  մի  խոսքով   շբվենք,  իսկ  դու  օկտագործելով  քո  բարձր  դիրքը  «լռեցնում  ես  մեզ  արդեն  ընդիմադիր  ձայնը»
> Ես  խնդրում  եմ  քեզ  որպես  քո  հայրենակից  վերականգնի  Պանդուխտի  ձայնը,  թեկուզ  հենց  այն  պարզ   պատճառով,  որպեսզի  ցույց  տաս  քո  հանդուրժողականությունը:
>    Շնորհակալություն:
> 
> Մի  հարց  էլ  եմ  ուզում  քեզ  տամ  Արտգեո,  այդ  որոշումը  միանձնիա  ես  կայացրել  թե  ասենք  ֆորումում   գոյություն  ունի  ինչ-որ  խորհուրդ,  խորհրդակցել  եք  ու  այդպեսա  որոշումը  եղել:


պանդուխտ կոչվածը ֆորումում հայհոյել էր, ու մեկին մայր էր հայհոյել երբ ինքը դրանից 1 օր առաջ պնդում էր որ բոլոր մայրերը իրա համար սրբություն են, ստեղ գռեիկաբանության տեղ չի, հասկացանք կարող ես վեճի ժամանակ տաքանալ ու ասենք մի քիչ ավել բան գրել, բայց հայհոյել ֆորումում որտեղ լիքը աղջիկներ կան, դա ոչ մեկին չի ներվի անկախ նրա քաղաքական հայացքներից, ես ողջունում եմ ադմինիստրացիայի այդ որոշումը:

----------


## Kuk

> քեզա  թվացել  թե  իր  գրառումը  էմոցիոնալ  է  կամ  գռեհիկ՝  խնդրում  եմ  Պանդուխտի  հետ  վարվեք  այնպես  ինչպես  վարվեցիք  Մտահոգի  հետ:  Եթե  անգամ  կոռեկտ  չի  արտահայտվել  Պանդուխտը:


Ծնողին հայհոյելը համեմատում  եք էմոցիոնալ, գռեհիկ կամ ոչ կոռեկտ արտահայտության հե՞տ :Angry2:

----------


## keyboard

> Ախր քո մոտեցումները շատ-շատ ես նման Սերժի մոտեցումներին:


Սերժին ողջ գիտակից կյանքումս ատել եմ, որպես անձ և որպես քաղաքական գործչի, իսկ որ մոտեցումներով նրան եմ նման, դրանում մեղավոր չեմ, քանի որ Սերժին ոչ մեկն էլ չի հավատում անգամ ինքը: Ուղղակի եթե ես իմ ասելիքս սրտից եմ ասում, նա դա անում է խաբելու համար:



> Երգեր է երգում, բարեկամոնւթյան, եղբայրության, ընգերության մասին, իսկ հենց աչքտ թարթում ես, դանակը փորտ է կոխում:


Չգիտեմ ով ինչ է երգում, բայց որ ձայնակցողները շատ են դրանում համոզված եմ: :Wink: 
Մենակ Սերժին չէ, շատերին ձայնակցողներ կան :Wink: 




> Հ.Գ. Գրառմանս մեջ ես ոչ մեկին վիրավորելու ցանկություն չունեի :


Դե ասենք, եթե ինչ որ մեկը գրառումիցդ վիրավորվի ուրեմն, ասա համաձայն կլինի էլի, որ Լևոնի խոսքերով ասած ինքը տականքա, բայց կարծում եմ ոչ մեկը դրան չի համաձայնվի, այսինքն՝ եսի՞մ :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սիրելի  մոդերատոր  Արտգեո  ինձ  թվումա  դու  վարվել  էս  ճիշտ  էսօրվա  մեր  իշխանությունների  նման,  նրանք  էլ  են  իրենց  քաղաքական  հակառակորդներից  ազատվում  տարբեր  պատճառաբանություններով,  ձեռի  հետ  էլ  իրանց  կողմնակիցներին  մի  քանի  ամսով  պատժում  են  որպեսզի  իմիտացիա  ստեղծեն  թե  իբր տեսեք  արդարացի  ենք  վարվում  ու  անաչառ  ենք:  Ես  իրականում  չգիտեմ  թե  Պանդուխտը  ինչ  գրառումներա  արել  պարզապես  չեմ  հասցրել  կարդամ  արդեն  ջնջված  են  եղել, բայց  ինձ  թվումա  որ    պետք  չի «ուրիշ  ձև  վարվել»  այն  մարդկանց  հետ  որոնք  չեն  կիսում  մեծամասնության  կարծիքը,  անկախ  ամեն  ինչից  թե  էմոցիոնալ  գրառումա  արել,  թե  պարզապես  քաղաքաղան հակառակորդ  լինելով  հանդերձ  քեզա  թվացել  թե  իր  գրառումը  էմոցիոնալ  է  կամ  գռեհիկ՝  խնդրում  եմ  Պանդուխտի  հետ  վարվեք  այնպես  ինչպես  վարվեցիք  Մտահոգի  հետ: Կարելի  էր  չե՞  մի  2 օրով  էլ իրան  զրկեիք  գրառում  անելուց, բայց  ոչ  հեռացնեիք, կամ  զգուշացնեիք  կրկնվելու  դեպքում  նոր  հեռացնեիք: 
>  Եթե  անգամ  կոռեկտ  չի  արտահայտվել  Պանդուխտը  դրա  մեջ  մեղավորության  իրենց  բաժինը  ունեն  նաև  իրան  այդ  վիճակի  հասցնողները  ու  նույն  չափով  պատասխանատվություն  են  կրում:  Ճիշտ  այսօրվա  վիճակը  արտացոլումա  այստեղ:  Մենք  տարբեր  երկրներում  ծվարած  օրվա  մեջ  ժամանակ  ենք  գտնում  հավաքվենք  այս  կայքում,  զրուցենք՝  մեկս  մեկից  ինֆորմացիա  ստանանք,  մի  խոսքով   շբվենք,  իսկ  դու  օկտագործելով  քո  բարձր  դիրքը  «լռեցնում  ես  մեզ  արդեն  ընդիմադիր  ձայնը»
> Ես  խնդրում  եմ  քեզ  որպես  քո  հայրենակից  վերականգնի  Պանդուխտի  ձայնը,  թեկուզ  հենց  այն  պարզ   պատճառով,  որպեսզի  ցույց  տաս  քո  հանդուրժողականությունը:
>    Շնորհակալություն:
> 
> Մի  հարց  էլ  եմ  ուզում  քեզ  տամ  Արտգեո,  այդ  որոշումը  միանձնիա  ես  կայացրել  թե  ասենք  ֆորումում   գոյություն  ունի  ինչ-որ  խորհուրդ,  խորհրդակցել  եք  ու  այդպեսա  որոշումը  եղել:


Ես էլ էի ուզում հարցնեի: Ճիշտն ասած ես չեմ կարդացել, թե իրանք ինչ են գրել, բայց ամեն դեպքում Պանդուխտը վատ անդամ չէր: :Ok:  Դե ինքը մեղք չունի, որ հայլուրը իրան էլ ա կուլ տվել: Միգուցե միայն քաղաքականության բաժնից ժամանակավորապես հեռացնեք, բայց ակումբի մյուս բաժիններում վերականգնեք :Wink:

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Դե ինքը մեղք չունի, որ հայլուրը իրան էլ ա կուլ տվել:


Ավելի լավա "հայլուրը" կուլ տա, քան թե "դեյ.ազ"-ը!

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ավելի լավա "հայլուրը" կուլ տա, քան թե "դեյ.ազ"-ը!


Էդ 2-ն էլ իրար արժեն, բայց եթե քո թշնամին քեզ խաբում ա, էդ հասկանալի ա, բայց որ քո երկրի թիվ 1 հեռուստաալիքն ա խաբում, քեզ <<ոչխարի>> տեղ ա դնում, այ էդ ոչ միայն հասկանալի չի, այլև` անընդունելի ա

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Էդ 2-ն էլ իրար արժեն, բայց եթե քո թշնամին քեզ խաբում ա, էդ հասկանալի ա, բայց որ քո երկրի թիվ 1 հեռուստաալիքն ա խաբում, քեզ <<ոչխարի>> տեղ ա դնում, այ էդ ոչ միայն հասկանալի չի, այլև` անընդունելի ա


Աստղ, օրինակ դու չես հավատում հայլուրի էն տեսահոլովակներին, որ ցույց են տալիս /օրինակ/ Ազգային ժողովը, պատգամավորները հարց են տալիս, պատասխանում են, քնում են, թերթ են կարդում, ծիծաղում են և այլն... դու մտածում ես, որ դա սարքածա?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ, օրինակ դու չես հավատում հայլուրի էն տեսահոլովակներին, որ ցույց են տալիս /օրինակ/ Ազգային ժողովը, պատգամավորները հարց են տալիս, պատասխանում են, քնում են, թերթ են կարդում, ծիծաղում են և այլն... դու մտածում ես, որ դա սարքածա?


Ընտրարշավի մեկնարկից հետո ես ընդհանրապես հայլուր չեմ նայում, արդեն դադարել եմ ընդհանրապես հեռուստացույց նայելը, որովհետև նյարդայնանում եմ: Ազգային ժողով :Shok:  խի էդի Ազգային ժողով ա? :Angry2:  Էդի ՀՀԿ-ի կուսակցական ժողով ա, ազգային չի

----------


## Սելավի

Դիտեք  այս  ծավալուն  ձայնագրությունները   ու  ամեն  մեկտ  յուրովի  վերլուծեք  ձեր  խղճի  հետ  թե  իրականում  ով  էր  մեղավոր  և  ինչ  կատարվեց:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8CRq7_F8Cg&feature=user
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOan6m2six8&feature=user
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqd-sB-BBd4&feature=user
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYYuT6ePPZ4&feature=user
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbZmpJmKmZg&feature=user

----------


## Սաքուլ

Ովա տեղյակ YOUTUBE-ում վիդեոռոլիկները ինչքան են մնում? Թե ժամկետ չկա, հաէլ կարան մնան?

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

*Ժող էդ ճիշտա, որ սերժը որոշելա օպերայի շենքում օծվի, հետո էլ հենց Ազատության Հրապարկում ճոխ շքահանդես անի?  Ու էդ ամենը զոհերի քառասունքի օրով*

----------


## Kuk

> *Ժող էդ ճիշտա, որ սերժը որոշելա օպերայի շենքում օծվի, հետո էլ հենց Ազատության Հրապարկում ճոխ շքահանդես անի?  Ու էդ ամենը զոհերի քառասունքի օրով*


Ես էդ թերթում եմ կարդացել :Sad:  դրանցից սպասելիա Լյով ջան :Sad:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ես էդ թերթում եմ կարդացել դրանցից սպասելիա Լյով ջան


Չեմ հասկանում դրանք ինչով են մտածում: Եթե տենց բան լինի, էդ օրը օպերայի կողը էնքան մարդ կհավաքվի ընդդեմ սերժի, որ գնա գալիս եմ... ու էդ մարդիկ սովորական կոչերով ու բողոքներով երևի չսահմանափակվեն  :Goblin:  Հիմա ինչ էդ օրն էլ են մարդիկ սպանելու, կամ եթե լավագույն դեպքում չսպանեն, մի 400 հոգի էլ էդ օրը կտարվի քաղմաս: Հա?  :Think: 
Նման դեպքում էդ կլինի միջազգային քաղաքական ազպարեզում _Սերժ Սարգսյան_ քաղաքական գործչի վերջնականորեն կործանումն ու թաղումը: Կարճ ասած` *Լուկաշենկո II*:

Հասկացանք իրանք մարդ չեն, բայց ՍՍն մի կաթիլ խելք էլ չունի?  :Think:

----------


## Kuk

> Հասկացանք իրանք մարդ չեն, բայց ՍՍն մի կաթիլ խելք էլ չունի?


Կարողա ունի պռոստո չորացելա :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կարողա ունի պռոստո չորացելա


Երևանի շոգի պատճառով? :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Երևանի շոգի պատճառով?


Էդ էլ ա «վերսիա», բայց ես թմրանյութերի մասին էի ասում :LOL:   դրանից ավելի հեշտա չորանում  :Smile: 
սերժականներին խնդրում եմ էս գրառումս ծանր չտանեն, կատակ եմ անում :LOL:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Չեմ հասկանում դրանք ինչով են մտածում: Եթե տենց բան լինի, էդ օրը օպերայի կողը էնքան մարդ կհավաքվի ընդդեմ սերժի, որ գնա գալիս եմ... ու էդ մարդիկ սովորական կոչերով ու բողոքներով երևի չսահմանափակվեն  Հիմա ինչ էդ օրն էլ են մարդիկ սպանելու, կամ եթե լավագույն դեպքում չսպանեն, մի 400 հոգի էլ էդ օրը կտարվի քաղմաս: Հա? 
> Նման դեպքում էդ կլինի միջազգային քաղաքական ազպարեզում _Սերժ Սարգսյան_ քաղաքական գործչի վերջնականորեն կործանումն ու թաղումը: Կարճ ասած` *Լուկաշենկո II*:
> 
> Հասկացանք իրանք մարդ չեն, բայց ՍՍն մի կաթիլ խելք էլ չունի?


Ինչքան մեր քաղաքական գործիչները ավելի շատ բացեն իրենց դիմակների տակ թաքնված կեղտը, այնքան դա վնասելու է մեր երկրի միջազգային համբավին, մեր երկրի ինտեգրացիային միջազգային ցիվիլ հանրությանը: Ու մեր ժողովրդի կվերաբերվեն որպես 3-րդ սորտի:
Ինչպես հոկտեմբերի 27-ի դեպքերից հետո ամբողջ աշխարհում Հայաստանը տպավորվեց մարդկանց մոտ որպես տեռորիստական պետություն, այնպես էլ մարտի մեկի դեպքերից հետո մեր երկիրը ստացավ բռնապետական, գազան ու վայրի պետության համբավ, որտեղ իշխանություննեչը պայքարում են պաշտոնների համար սեփական քաղաքացիենրի արյան գնով: 

Ցանկացած մարդասպան ունի ընտրություն, սպանել, կամ չսպանել:

ՀԳ.  Այն մարդկանց, ով կարծում է, որ համբավը ստից բան է:  Հիշում եք Սոչիում հայկական ինքնաթիռի ողբերգական կործանումը՞  Ընդ որում, բոլորս գիտենք, որ հայ օդաչուները շատ պրոֆեսիոնալ են և դա իրենց մեղքը չէր, չգիտեմ իրական պատճառը որն է եղել,  բայց այդ դեպքերից հետո ոչ մի արտասահմանցի չի օգտվում արմավիայի ծառայություններից, սպանես չեն նստի հայկական ինքնաթիռ: Նրանք գերադաում են թռչել տրանզիտ չվերթներով, որովհետև իրենց մեջ տպավորվել է, որ հայկական ինքնաթիռները վտանգավոր են իսկ թե ինչու, իրենք չեն խորանում:

----------


## salatik

է~ հարգելի Victory_, իսկ դու պատկերացնում ես եթե այդ արտասահմանցիներից մի քանիսը որոշեն երեկոյան 18:00-ի կողմերը գնան տեսնելու Հյուսիսային պողոտան? Ինչ ես կարծում ինչի միջով կանցնեն այդ մարդիկ? 
Մարտի 1-ը հիմա էլ սենցա շարունակվում, դեռ չի ավարտվել տեռորը ժողովրդի նկատմամբ:

----------


## dvgray

> ոչ մի արտասահմանցի չի օգտվում արմավիայի ծառայություններից


Ոչ միայն արտասահմանցին  :Wink: 
Ես էլ գերադասում եմ թռնել ասենք վրացական օդանավերով: Մանավանդ որ նրանց տոմսերը մոտ երկու անգամ էժան են:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ՀԳ.  Այն մարդկանց, ով կարծում է, որ համբավը ստից բան է:  Հիշում եք Սոչիում հայկական ինքնաթիռի ողբերգական կործանումը՞  Ընդ որում, բոլորս գիտենք, որ հայ օդաչուները շատ պրոֆեսիոնալ են և դա իրենց մեղքը չէր, չգիտեմ իրական պատճառը որն է եղել,  բայց այդ դեպքերից հետո ոչ մի արտասահմանցի չի օգտվում արմավիայի ծառայություններից, սպանես չեն նստի հայկական ինքնաթիռ: Նրանք գերադաում են թռչել տրանզիտ չվերթներով, որովհետև իրենց մեջ տպավորվել է, որ հայկական ինքնաթիռները վտանգավոր են իսկ թե ինչու, իրենք չեն խորանում:


Շատ ճիշտ օրինակ ես բերում: Բա էն մյուս դեպքը մոռացաք, որ հայ օդաչուներին աֆրիկական ինչ-որ երկրում բռնել անմեղ տեղը նստացրել էին ու քոչարյանը բան չկարեցավ անի: Վերջը Արա Աբրահամյանը ազատեց խեղճ տղեքին:

Երևի մի քիչ կոպիտ կլինի, բայց արտասահմանցիք մեր մասին /մենք էլ իրանց/  սենց ենք մտածում`
*Ասեք ով է ձեր նախագահն, ասեմ ինչ ազգ եք դուք:*

Բա մենք սրանց ենք արժան  :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչքան մեր քաղաքական գործիչները ավելի շատ բացեն իրենց դիմակների տակ թաքնված կեղտը, այնքան դա վնասելու է մեր երկրի միջազգային համբավին, մեր երկրի ինտեգրացիային միջազգային ցիվիլ հանրությանը: Ու մեր ժողովրդի կվերաբերվեն որպես 3-րդ սորտի:
> Ինչպես հոկտեմբերի 27-ի դեպքերից հետո ամբողջ աշխարհում Հայաստանը տպավորվեց մարդկանց մոտ որպես տեռորիստական պետություն, այնպես էլ մարտի մեկի դեպքերից հետո մեր երկիրը ստացավ բռնապետական, գազան ու վայրի պետության համբավ, որտեղ իշխանություննեչը պայքարում են պաշտոնների համար սեփական քաղաքացիենրի արյան գնով:


Մեզ հենց որպես 3-րդ կարգի պետություն էլ վերաբերվում են

----------


## Uxaki mard

> Մեզ հենց որպես 3-րդ կարգի պետություն էլ վերաբերվում են


3-րդ ?  Չնայած եթե վերջից , համաձայն եմ :

----------


## Artgeo

*Ավելի հայտնի*

Մեր ունեցած հավաստի տեղեկությունների համաձայն, այս տարվա փետրվարի
23-ին ձերբակալված ՀՀ նախկին զինդատախազ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը
ձերբակալվելուց անմիջապես հետո ԿՀԴՊ 6-րդ վարչությունում ծեծի է
ենթարկվել:

Ջհանգիրյանին 6-րդ վարչության շենք մտցնելուն պես նրա վրա հարձակվել եւ
ծեծի է ենթարկել նույն վարչության բարձրաստիճան աշխատակից, երգչուհի
Շուշան Պետրոսյանի ամուսին տխրահռչակ Արմեն Հարությունյանը: Վերջինս լայն
ճանաչում ձեռք բերեց այն բանից հետո, երբ պարզվեց, որ հենց նա է մարտի
1-ին ծեծել, ապա գետնի վրայով քարշ տվել իր աշխատանքային
պարտականությունները կատարող ՙԱռավոտ՚ եւ ՙՉԻ՚ թերթերի ֆոտոթղթակից Գագիկ
Շամշյանին: *Պետք է նկատել, որ Արմեն Հարությունյանը կամաց-կամաց ավելի
մեծ ՙժողովրդականություն՚ է սկսում ձեռք բերել, քան իր տաղանդավոր կինը:*

ԼօԼ

----------


## salatik

Ով որ սրանց քսի էր տվել ժողովրդի վրա , ինքն էլ մեղավորա:

----------


## սիսար

> *Ավելի հայտնի*
> 
> Մեր ունեցած հավաստի տեղեկությունների համաձայն, այս տարվա փետրվարի
> 23-ին ձերբակալված ՀՀ նախկին զինդատախազ Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը
> ձերբակալվելուց անմիջապես հետո ԿՀԴՊ 6-րդ վարչությունում ծեծի է
> ենթարկվել:
> 
> Ջհանգիրյանին 6-րդ վարչության շենք մտցնելուն պես նրա վրա հարձակվել եւ
> ծեծի է ենթարկել նույն վարչության բարձրաստիճան աշխատակից, երգչուհի
> ...


  Այ   այսպիսի   չըստուգված   եւ   գռգռիչ    լրատվություններով,   որոնց    հավաստիությունը   ոչ   մեկը   չի   կարող   հերքել    կամ   ապացուցել,   կաթիլ    առ   կաթիլ    թունավորելով    հասարակությանը,   ավելի   շուտ   սադրելով,    հասարակության   մեջ    առաջացնելով    թշնամանք    եւ   ատելություն,    ստեղծում   են   մարտի   1-ի    դեպքերը:   Այդ   ձեռագրին   արդեն   ծանոթ   ենք,   դա   կոչվում է    Ա1+   յան

----------


## Norton

> Այ   այսպիսի   չըստուգված   եւ   գռգռիչ    լրատվություններով,   որոնց    հավաստիությունը   ոչ   մեկը   չի   կարող   հերքել    կամ   ապացուցել,   կաթիլ    առ   կաթիլ    թունավորելով    հասարակությանը,   ավելի   շուտ   սադրելով,    հասարակության   մեջ    առաջացնելով    թշնամանք    եւ   ատելություն,    ստեղծում   են   մարտի   1-ի    դեպքերը:   Այդ   ձեռագրին   արդեն   ծանոթ   ենք,   դա   կոչվում է    Ա1+   յան


Ուրեմն ըստ քեզ ամեն մի օբյեկտիվ լրատվություն կամ իշխանականից տարբերվող լրատվություն թունավորում է հասարակությանը և առաջացնում թշնամանք՞ իսկ վայլուրի հիստերիկ նյութերև երևի ամրապնդում են մեր այդքան փխրուն պետականության հիմքերը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ուրեմն ըստ քեզ ամեն մի օբյեկտիվ լրատվություն կամ իշխանականից տարբերվող լրատվություն թունավորում է հասարակությանը և առաջացնում թշնամանք՞ իսկ վայլուրի հիստերիկ նյութերև երևի ամրապնդում են մեր այդքան փխրուն պետականության հիմքերը:


Հայեր, նայեք louysworld.com ու կտեսնեք այն լույսը, որ բխում է համամարդկային ճշմարտառիթմ սրտից ու հորդում է արդարագոչ շուրթերից ու սփռվում տիեզերքով մեկ, բայց ստահոդ տեղելատվություններով լցոնված խավարը չի ընդունում այն… 
Ուշադրությու՛ն, լույսը կուրացնող է, այն կուրացնում է աչքերը, սիրտը, հոգին, ուստի խորհուրդ է տրվում սայթը բացել նախապես հանդերձավորվելով հակացնդաբանական ապակիներով ու դնել հակամուտացիոն կասկաներ։

----------


## Norton

> Հայեր, նայեք louysworld.com ու կտեսնեք այն լույսը, որ բխում է համամարդկային ճշմարտառիթմ սրտից ու հորդում է արդարագոչ շուրթերից ու սփռվում տիեզերքով մեկ, բայց ստահոդ տեղելատվություններով լցոնված խավարը չի ընդունում այն… 
> Ուշադրությու՛ն, լույսը կուրացնող է, այն կուրացնում է աչքերը, սիրտը, հոգին, ուստի խորհուրդ է տրվում սայթը բացել նախապես հանդերձավորվելով հակացնդաբանական ապակիներով ու դնել հակամուտացիոն կասկաներ։


նախ ակումբում գովազդն արգելվում է,հետո ամեն մարդ կարա իրա համար օբյեկտիվ լրատվություն ստողծի,եթե գոնե մի փոքր վերլուծելու ընդունակություն ունի, կարդալով տարբեր աղբյուրներից լրատվություն,իսկ այդ քո նշած սայթը էնքան էլ կուրացնող չէր,ու ցնդաբանությունից բացի բան չկար գրված ,գոնե վերնագրերից դատելով…

----------


## Smergh

Սիրելի ակումբցիներ նայեք խնդրում եմ 2003թ. Բաքվում հանրահավաքի ցրումն ու հաշվեհարդարն ընդիմության հետ ստորեվ բերված 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuUHwB6d_C8

 հասցեում, համեմատեք 2008 թ. մարտի 1-2-ի հետ ու գուցե գտնենք  թե` "Ո՞վ է մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի ամենամեծ պատասխանատուն" հարցման պատասխանը:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Այ   այսպիսի   չըստուգված   եւ   գռգռիչ    լրատվություններով,   որոնց    հավաստիությունը   ոչ   մեկը   չի   կարող   հերքել    կամ   ապացուցել,   կաթիլ    առ   կաթիլ    թունավորելով    հասարակությանը,   ավելի   շուտ   սադրելով,    հասարակության   մեջ    առաջացնելով    թշնամանք    եւ   ատելություն,    ստեղծում   են   մարտի   1-ի    դեպքերը:   Այդ   ձեռագրին   արդեն   ծանոթ   ենք,   դա   կոչվում է    Ա1+   յան


արդեն սովորության համաձայն կոնկրետ հարցերին պատասխանել չեն սիրում այստեղ բայց կփորձեմ նորից կոնկրետ հարցեր տալ, հուսալով որ հարգարժան Սիսարը կպատասխանի
1. "Ռոյալ Արմենիա"-ի գործը Պարգեվ Օհանյանի պաշտոնանկությունը չստուգված ու գռգռիչ լրատվություն է՞
2. Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանի դատապարտումը ապօրինի զենք ունենալու համար չստուգված ու գռգռիչ լրատվություն է՞
3. "ԳԱԼԱ"-ի վրա թխված հարկայինի տուգանքը չստուգված ու գռգռիչ լրատվություն է՞
4"ազատություն", "հայրենիք", "ընտանիք" բառերով մարդկանց հիպնոսացումը չստուգված ու գռգռիչ լրատվություն է՞
5. Հյուսիսային պողոտայում զբոսնող ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին ՀՀ ոստիկանություն տանելը չստուգված ու գռգռիչ լրատվություն է՞
6.երեվան սիթին թալանող ու չգիտես ինչու կողքի դեղատները չջարդող թմրամոլների գործողությունների միայն Հայլուրին հասկանալի դրդապատճառների մասին հարցնելը կամ կասկած հայտնելը չստուգված ու գռգռիչ լրատվություն է՞
7 պղնձամոլիբդենային կոմբինատի  իր տարեկան նետտո եկամտի 35 տոկոսին համարժեք գումարով վաճառքը չստուգված ու գռգռիչ լրատվություն է՞
8."ապօրինի հանրահավաքին" մասնակցելու համար ՀՀ քաղաքացիներին վարչական տույժի ենթարկելը չստուգված ու գռգռիչ լրատվություն է՞
9.այս երկրում ՀՀ սահմանադրության գերակայությունը պահանջող մարդկանց ձերբակալությունները չստուգված ու գռգռիչ լրատվություն է՞

առայժմ այսքանը չնայած սա կարելի է շարունակել հատորներով, ընկալվում է կոնկրետ պատասխաններ "չստուգված ու գռգռիչ լրատվություն է՞" այո կամ ոչ, եթե այո որ փաստերի հիման վրա եթե ոչ որ փաստերի հիման վրա՞

Ավելացվել է 14 րոպե անց



> Սիրելի ակումբցիներ նայեք խնդրում եմ 2003թ. Բաքվում հանրահավաքի ցրումն ու հաշվեհարդարն ընդիմության հետ ստորեվ բերված 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuUHwB6d_C8
> 
>  հասցեում, համեմատեք 2008 թ. մարտի 1-2-ի հետ ու գուցե գտնենք  թե` "Ո՞վ է մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի ամենամեծ պատասխանատուն" հարցման պատասխանը:



հարգելի  Smergh   "Պահանջում են դադարեցնել տեռորը" քննարկման մեջ թիվ 12 գրառումով քեզ հարց եմ ուղղել կապված կանաչ վառելիքի մատակարարների հետ, կարող ես կարդալ հարցս ու պատասխանել քանի որ շատերն են անհամբեր սպասում որպիսի իրենց լուսավորես քո ունեցած տեղեկություններով, հուսով եմ հարցս անպատասխան չի մնա

----------


## Վիշապ

> նախ ակումբում գովազդն արգելվում է,հետո ամեն մարդ կարա իրա համար օբյեկտիվ լրատվություն ստողծի,եթե գոնե մի փոքր վերլուծելու ընդունակություն ունի, կարդալով տարբեր աղբյուրներից լրատվություն,իսկ այդ քո նշած սայթը էնքան էլ կուրացնող չէր,ու ցնդաբանությունից բացի բան չկար գրված ,գոնե վերնագրերից դատելով…


Անդո ջան, եթե ուշադիր լինես, ապա այդ գրառման մեջ ավելի շուտ հեգնանք կտեսնես, քան թե գովազդ, այ վերջին մասը՝ :Wink: 



> խորհուրդ է տրվում սայթը բացել նախապես հանդերձավորվելով հակացնդաբանական ապակիներով ու դնել հակամուտացիոն կասկաներ։

----------


## Սաքուլ

ՍԱՌԸ ԱՉՔ. ԱՆԱՀԻՏ ԲԱԽՇՅԱՆԸ ԿԱՐԾԻՔԸ ՓՈԽԵԼ Է

«Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության անդամ Անահիտ Բախշյանը վկայի կարգավիճակով հարցաքննության ժամանակ նախօրեին հատուկ քննչական ծառայությունում ընդունել է, որ մարտի 1-ին ոստիկանության «Վիլիս» մակնիշի մեքենան *ցուցարարներին վրաերթի չի ենթարկել:
*
Հիշեցնենք, որ Անահիտ Բախշյանը բաց նամակ էր հղել հանրապետության գլխավոր դատախազին` կից ներկայացնելով մի տեսասկավառակ, որը, ըստ «Ժառանգության», հիմնավորում էր, թե մարտի 1-ին ոստիկանության մեքենան վրաերթի է ենթարկել ցուցարարներին:
Գլխավոր դատախազի մամուլի քարտուղար Սոնա Տռուզյանը հայտարարել է, որ օրենքով սահմանված կարգով նամակին ընթացք է տրվել, այն ուղարկվել է հատուկ քննչական ծառայություն` քննարկման և ստուգման: Հարցաքննության ժամանակ պատգամավորի փաստաբանի ներկայությամբ հետազոտվել է ներկայացված տեսասկավառակը, Ա. Բախշյանն ընդունել է, որ իրականում վրաերթ տեղի չի ունեցել:
Հիշեցնենք, որ մարտի 1-ին Երևանում լուրեր էին տարածվել, թե ոստիկանության մեքենան վրաերթի է ենթարկել առնվազն երկու ցուցարարի, որոնք տեղափոխվել են հիվանդանոց:

No comment

----------


## Kuk

> ՍԱՌԸ ԱՉՔ. ԱՆԱՀԻՏ ԲԱԽՇՅԱՆԸ ԿԱՐԾԻՔԸ ՓՈԽԵԼ Է
> 
> «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության անդամ Անահիտ Բախշյանը վկայի կարգավիճակով հարցաքննության ժամանակ նախօրեին հատուկ քննչական ծառայությունում ընդունել է, որ մարտի 1-ին ոստիկանության «Վիլիս» մակնիշի մեքենան *ցուցարարներին վրաերթի չի ենթարկել:
> *
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Անահիտ Բախշյանը բաց նամակ էր հղել հանրապետության գլխավոր դատախազին` կից ներկայացնելով մի տեսասկավառակ, որը, ըստ «Ժառանգության», հիմնավորում էր, թե մարտի 1-ին ոստիկանության մեքենան վրաերթի է ենթարկել ցուցարարներին:
> Գլխավոր դատախազի մամուլի քարտուղար Սոնա Տռուզյանը հայտարարել է, որ օրենքով սահմանված կարգով նամակին ընթացք է տրվել, այն ուղարկվել է հատուկ քննչական ծառայություն` քննարկման և ստուգման: Հարցաքննության ժամանակ պատգամավորի փաստաբանի ներկայությամբ հետազոտվել է ներկայացված տեսասկավառակը, Ա. Բախշյանն ընդունել է, որ իրականում վրաերթ տեղի չի ունեցել:
> Հիշեցնենք, որ մարտի 1-ին Երևանում լուրեր էին տարածվել, թե ոստիկանության մեքենան վրաերթի է ենթարկել առնվազն երկու ցուցարարի, որոնք տեղափոխվել են հիվանդանոց:
> 
> No comment


Ապե բա խի՞ չես նշում, որ էս հոդվածի հեղինակը հայլուրականա, որ իմանանք, չհավատանք :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 34 վայրկյան անց
Էս նույն բանը հայլուրը արդեն ասելա :LOL:

----------


## Norton

> Ապե բա խի՞ չես նշում, որ էս հոդվածի հեղինակը հայլուրականա, որ իմանանք, չհավատանք
> 
> Ավելացվել է 34 վայրկյան անց
> Էս նույն բանը հայլուրը արդեն ասելա


Չէ Առավոտն էլ ա գրել ,ճիշտա գրած

----------


## Մտահոգ

> ՍԱՌԸ ԱՉՔ. ԱՆԱՀԻՏ ԲԱԽՇՅԱՆԸ ԿԱՐԾԻՔԸ ՓՈԽԵԼ Է
> 
> «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության անդամ Անահիտ Բախշյանը վկայի կարգավիճակով հարցաքննության ժամանակ նախօրեին հատուկ քննչական ծառայությունում ընդունել է, որ մարտի 1-ին ոստիկանության «Վիլիս» մակնիշի մեքենան *ցուցարարներին վրաերթի չի ենթարկել:
> *
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Անահիտ Բախշյանը բաց նամակ էր հղել հանրապետության գլխավոր դատախազին` կից ներկայացնելով մի տեսասկավառակ, որը, ըստ «Ժառանգության», հիմնավորում էր, թե մարտի 1-ին ոստիկանության մեքենան վրաերթի է ենթարկել ցուցարարներին:
> Գլխավոր դատախազի մամուլի քարտուղար Սոնա Տռուզյանը հայտարարել է, որ օրենքով սահմանված կարգով նամակին ընթացք է տրվել, այն ուղարկվել է հատուկ քննչական ծառայություն` քննարկման և ստուգման: Հարցաքննության ժամանակ պատգամավորի փաստաբանի ներկայությամբ հետազոտվել է ներկայացված տեսասկավառակը, Ա. Բախշյանն ընդունել է, որ իրականում վրաերթ տեղի չի ունեցել:
> Հիշեցնենք, որ մարտի 1-ին Երևանում լուրեր էին տարածվել, թե ոստիկանության մեքենան վրաերթի է ենթարկել առնվազն երկու ցուցարարի, որոնք տեղափոխվել են հիվանդանոց:
> 
> No comment


 

ք. Երեւան, 29 մարտի 2008թ.: Ս.թ. մարտի 27-ին ՀՀ դատախազություն է հրավիրվել ՙԺառանգություն՚ կուսակցության վարչության անդամ, ԱԺ պատգամավոր Անահիտ Բախշյանը: Մարտի 1-ին ժամը 15:00-ի մատույցներում ոստիկանական մեքենայի` մեծ արագությամբ ցուցարարների մեջ մխրճվելու արդյունքում ենթադրյալ զոհերի մասին հասարակության մեջ շրջանառվող տեղակատվությունը հերքելու նպատակով Անահիտ Բախշյանն իր տված խոստմանը հավատարիմ ԶԼՄ-ներին տված հարցազրույցների միջոցով հանգստացրել է հասարակությանը, առ այն, որ նշված միջադեպի արդյունքում վրաերթ եւ մարդկային զոհեր չեն եղել: Այդ հարցազրույցներից հատվածաբար մեջբերումներ արած իշխանական որոշ լրատվամիջոցներ, մասնավորապես ՙՀայլուր՚ հեռուստահաղորդումը, փորձել են փոխելով տիկին Բախշյանի ասածների շեշտադրումները` ծառայեցնել դրանք իշխանությունների քարոզչական նպատակներին: 
Անահիտ Բախշյանը հարցաքննության ժամանակ փորձել է մանրամասն վկայություններ տալ այն բոլոր փաստերի կապակցությամբ, որոնց ինքն ականատես է եղել 2008թ. մարտի 1-ին եւ որոնք, եթե մարտիմեկյան իրադարձությունների քննությունն իրոք անաչառ ընթացքով վարվեր, մեծապես նպաստելու էին ժողովրդի վրդովմունքի եւ քաղաքացիների մարդկային արժանապատվության վիրավորվածության պատճառների բացահայտմանը: Մասնավորապես, տիկին Բախշյանը ցանկացել է պատմել, թե ինչպես, դեռ մինչեւ ժողովրդի մեջ ոստիկանական մեքենայի մխրճվելը` ոստիկանները չհրահրված հարձակում են գործել խաղաղ ցուցարարների վրա, մահակներով ծեծել նրանց, ինչը շարունակությունն էր նույն օրը վաղ առավոտյան Ազատության հրապարակում տեղի ունեցած խաղաղ ցուցարարների ոստիկանական ծեծուջարդի, եւ որոնք էլ Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ հավաքված քաղաքացիների վրդովմունքի, կրքերի շիկացման հիմնական պատճառներն էին: 
Սակայն քննիչները հրաժարվել են լսել տիկին Բախշյանի համալիր ցուցմունքները իրադարձությունների պատճառահետեւանքային կապի մասին, եւ պնդել միայն ՙվրաերթի բացակայության՚ հանգամանքը: Տիկին Բախշյանը ասել է հարցաքննության ժամանակ, ապաեւ հաստատել ԶԼՄ-ներին տված իր հարցազրույցներում, որ ՙվրաերթ՚, բառիս բուն իմաստով, իսկապես, չի եղել: Այսինքն մեքենան որեւէ մեկի վրայով չի անցել: Սակայն անգամ ՙՀայլուրի՚ ռեպորտաժի ընթացքում ցուցադրված կադրերը հաստատում են, որ ոստիկանության ՙՎիլիս՚ ավտոմեքենան.
1. անհասկանալի պատճառներով ուղղվել է ոչ թե ՙՄետրոպոլ՚ հյուրանոցի ուղղությամբ, ուր տանող ճանապարհն ավելի ազատ էր, այլ հենց ցուցարարների հիմնական զանգվածի` մարդկային հոծ բազմության վրա, 2. մեքենան իրապես հարվածում է մի քաղաքացու, որը սակայն հարվածից հետո հասցնում է ետ քաշվել, այսինքն այդ մարդու վրայով մեքենան չի անցնում, 3. մեքենայի վարորդը քշել է անթույլատրելի արագությամբ, եւ մարդիկ հազիվ են մազապուրծ եղած փախել դրա առջեւից:

Այս ամենից ակնհայտ է, որ ոստիկանական մեքենայի հետ կապված միջադեպը ցուցարարների կրքերը շիկացնելու դրվագներից միայն մեկն էր եւ իսկապես, բարեբախտություն է, որ այդ պահին ոչ-ոք չզոհվեց եւ չվիրավորվեց: Սակայն սա չի ազատում գործող իշխանություններին մարտի 1-ին տեղի ունեցած ողբերգության պատասխանատվությունից, իսկ դատախազությանը` համակողմանի եւ օբյեկտիվ քննություն իրականացնելու պարտականությունից:
Պահանջում ենք սույն հաղորդագրությունն ամբողջությամբ ընթերցել ՙՀայլուր՚ լրատվական ծրագրում` սույն հաղորդագրության տարածման օրը: 

ՙԺառանգություն՚ կուսակցության լրատվական ծառայություն


                      NO COMMENT AGAINST LIES

----------


## Kuk

> Չէ Առավոտն էլ ա գրել ,ճիշտա գրած


Բայց ինքը չի նշել, թե որտեղիցա հոդվածը, ի՞նչնա ճիշտ գրված: Հեղինակային իրավունքի խախտում :Wink:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ուրիշի հոդվածը սեփական անունի ներքո ներկայացնել հասարակությանը :LOL:  :LOL:  Եթե վաղը էդ նույն թերթը գրի, որ այդ հոդվածը սուտ տեղեկություն է պարունակել, էս գրառման համար ո՞վ պատասխան կտա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Ապե բա խի՞ չես նշում, որ էս հոդվածի հեղինակը հայլուրականա, որ իմանանք, չհավատանք
> 
> Ավելացվել է 34 վայրկյան անց
> Էս նույն բանը հայլուրը արդեն ասելա


Կուկ իմ համար զարմանալիա, որ սրան չես հավատում, դե պարզ երևումա, որ ընդդիմական կեցվածք ունես: Սա 100 տոկոսանոց ինֆորմացիայա, ուզւոմե ս գնա Բախշյանից հարցրա: 
Իսկ աղբյուրը` www.panorama.am
Թե էտ պտի ազատությունը մի երկու անկապ բան ասի որ հավատաք.........

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ իմ համար զարմանալիա, որ սրան չես հավատում, դե պարզ երևումա, որ ընդդիմական կեցվածք ունես: Սա 100 տոկոսանոց ինֆորմացիայա, ուզւոմե ս գնա Բախշյանից հարցրա: 
> Իսկ աղբյուրը` www.panorama.am
> Թե էտ պտի ազատությունը մի երկու անկապ բան ասի որ հավատաք.........


Ապե մի ալարի, Մտահոգի գրառումը կարդա, էլ չկրկնվեմ իզուր: էն թեմայում էլ քեզ հարց էի տվել, որ չալարես, էդ էլ կարդաս, հետաքրքիր կլինի :Wink:

----------


## Norton

> Կուկ իմ համար զարմանալիա, որ սրան չես հավատում, դե պարզ երևումա, որ ընդդիմական կեցվածք ունես: Սա 100 տոկոսանոց ինֆորմացիայա, ուզւոմե ս գնա Բախշյանից հարցրա: 
> Իսկ աղբյուրը` www.panorama.am
> Թե էտ պտի ազատությունը մի երկու անկապ բան ասի որ հավատաք.........


ասեմ որ պանորաման սերժական լրատվություն ա տալիս ու հաճախ սուտ…

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Կուկ իմ համար զարմանալիա, որ սրան չես հավատում, դե պարզ երևումա, որ ընդդիմական կեցվածք ունես: Սա 100 տոկոսանոց ինֆորմացիայա, ուզւոմե ս գնա Բախշյանից հարցրա: 
> Իսկ աղբյուրը` www.panorama.am
> Թե էտ պտի ազատությունը մի երկու անկապ բան ասի որ հավատաք.........



ՙԺառանգություն՚ կուսակցության լրատվական ծառայություն հայտարարությունը կարդա մի քիչ վերեվում դա նրանց ՊԱՇՏՈՆԱԿԱՆ հայտարարությունն է քո մեջբերած հայտարարությունից հետո են արել, եզրակացությունները թողնում եմ քեզ, իսկ քո դրած հայտարարությունը գրվել է դատախազությունում, ուղղակի այն մեջբերվել է panorama.am-ում որպես լրատվություն որի իրավունքը չունեին պիտի հստակ նշվեր որ դա Տռուզիկյանի ստեղծագործությունն էր, ցավում եմ հայտնագործությանդ բերկրանքի վայելքը փչացնելու համար

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ իմ համար զարմանալիա, որ սրան չես հավատում, դե պարզ երևումա, որ ընդդիմական կեցվածք ունես: Սա 100 տոկոսանոց ինֆորմացիայա, ուզւոմե ս գնա Բախշյանից հարցրա: 
> Իսկ աղբյուրը` www.panorama.am
> Թե էտ պտի ազատությունը մի երկու անկապ բան ասի որ հավատաք.........


Սաքուլ ջան, եթե նայենք, թե ով որ լրատվական աղբյուրինա հավատում ու ըստ դրա հետևություն անենք իրա քաղաքական հայացքների մասին, ուրեմն քո հայլուրական գրառումներից կարելի ա հետևություն անել, որ դու իշխանամետ ես:

----------


## Norton

> Կուկ իմ համար զարմանալիա, որ սրան չես հավատում, դե պարզ երևումա, որ ընդդիմական կեցվածք ունես: Սա 100 տոկոսանոց ինֆորմացիայա, ուզւոմե ս գնա Բախշյանից հարցրա: 
> Իսկ աղբյուրը` www.panorama.am
> Թե էտ պտի ազատությունը մի երկու անկապ բան ասի որ հավատաք.........


էսոր կարդացի "Ժառանգությունը" հաղորդագրությունա տարածել ըստ որի,հայլուրը և նրա ինտերնետային տարբերակներից պանորաման ոչ լրիվ ինֆորմացիա են տրամադրել,այն ձևափոխելով իշխանությունների քարոզչության համար.նախ տկն.Բախշյանը ասել է ,որ մեքենան մխրճվել է մարդկանց շարքերը ,բայց բարեբախտաբար մարդիկ կարողացել են խուսափել հարվածից,բայց դա չի նշանակում ,որ նա մեղավոր չեր,դա հատուկ էր արված մարդկանց ավելի գրգռելու և անկառավարելի դարձնելու համար,բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ,որ մեքենան մետրոպոլ հյուրանոցի կողմի ազատ ճանապարհը թողած բարձր արագությամբ մխրճվել է մարդկանց շարքեր…

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Կուկ իմ համար զարմանալիա, որ սրան չես հավատում, դե պարզ երևումա, որ ընդդիմական կեցվածք ունես: Սա 100 տոկոսանոց ինֆորմացիայա, ուզւոմե ս գնա Բախշյանից հարցրա: 
> Իսկ աղբյուրը` www.panorama.am
> Թե էտ պտի ազատությունը մի երկու անկապ բան ասի որ հավատաք.........


Նախ, քո "հայլուրը", որը կոչված է լինել Հայաստանի "հանրային" հեռուստաալիքի հաղորդումը, ամենաքիչը պետք է փակել: Բացարձակ ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալության, անկազմակերպվածության ու մարդկանց իրենց սուտ ինֆորմացիայով հիպնոսացներու գագաթնակետ է, որը թունավորում է ազատամիտ ժողովրդին: Ստանդարտ ծախու հեռուստաընկերությունների ոճով, հիմարի ժպիտը դեմքին, հաղորդավարը թեթև սրտով պատմում է անիմաստ սպանված իր հայրենակիցների, ծառի տակ զատկի ձվի պես հայտնված նոփ-նոր ատրճանակների մասին ու առանց դեմքի հիմար արտահայտությունը փոխելու` կարդում այդ խայտառակ "արտակարգ դրության" մասին հրամանը, որը, ի դեպ, արդեն 10 օրից ավել "հանված է": Եվ ինչ անեն այն խեղճ մարդիկ, ովքեր տեսել են իրականությունը, զգացել են ամեն ինչ իրենց կաշվի վրա, մի լավ քացիներ են կերել ու հիմա ստիպված են լսել այդ անամոթների ստափչությունները:
Մարդի'կ, բացեք ձեր աչքերը: Չի' կարելի ապրել ռոբոտի նման:

----------


## Artgeo

*ՍԱԴՐԻՉՆԵՐ ԵՂԵԼ ԵՆ*



Այսօր՝ մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից մեկ ամիս անց, վստահաբար կարելի է ասել, որ դրանց մասնակից են եղել նաեւ սադրիչներ: Այս վստահության հիմքը նախ այն փաստն է, որ դեռ փետրվարի 27-ի կեսգիշերին էին Ազատության հրապարակի հանրահավաքի մասնակիցները հայտնաբերել ԱԱԾ 2 աշխատակիցների, որոնք խոստովանել էին, թե սադրանք էին նախապատրաստում: Փաստ է նաեւ մարտի 1-ին ոստիկանին պաշտպանելիս դանակահարված «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության պատգամավոր Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանի վկայությունը. «Ես գտնում եմ, որ դրանք ցուցարարներից չէին, որովհետեւ ցուցարարները մեզ ճանաչում ու լսում էին: Դրանք սադրիչների մի խումբ էին»: «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության մարտի 1-ի հայտարարության մեջ էլ հիշատակված էր. «Սադրիչ խմբի անդամներից մեկը, ըստ ականատեսների, մինչեւ դանակահարությունը գոռացել է, որ «էս էն դեպուտատն ա, որ Սերժին հարց էր տալիս»: Եվ վերջապես՝ փաստ է նաեւ լուսանկարում պատկերված այն բենզինի շիշը, որը մարտի 1-ին Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ ցուցադրեց մի երիտասարդ, եւ ՀԺԿ քարտուղար Գրիգոր Հարությունյանը հայտարարեց, թե այն առգրավել են ոստիկանական մեքենայից:

Առավոտ.ամ

----------


## Dragon

Միանշանակ իշխանությունը: Անգամ եթե ուղղակիորեն մեղավոր են այլ անձինք, իշխանությունը նրանց հետ հավասարապես մեղավոր է: Ով էլ արած լինի, իշխանության գործառույթներից մեկն էլ հենց նման բաները կանխելն է, եթե չի կանխել նման բան եղել է ու ինքն էլ նպաստել է դրան ուրեմն ինքն առավելապես մեղավոր է:
Եթե անգամ ենթադրենք ԼՏՊ-ն է մեղավորը, իշխանությունն էլի մեղավոր է, որ չի կարողացել կանխել: Էսպիսի իշխանություն մեզ պետք չի: Ավաղ մեր երազները երբեք իրական չեն դառնալու:

----------


## քաղաքացի

ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-Իՙ 9-ՐԴ ԶՈՀԸ

[20:15] 11 Ապրիլի, 2008

Մի քանի ժամ առաջ` ժամը 18.30-ի սահմաններում ՚Միքայելյանՙ հիվանդանոցում մահացել է 19-ամյա զինծառայող Տիգրան Աբգարյանը, որը վիրավորվել էր մարտի 1-ի լույս 2-ի գիշերը: Բժիշկները չեն կարողացել փրկել երիտաասարդի կյանքը, որը, ունեցել է պարոնոցային 6-րդ, 7-րդ ողների հրազենային-բեկորային կոտրվածքներ, իսկ վիրահատության ժամանակ պարզվել է, որ վնասվել է նաեւ ողնուղեղը

Այսպիսով` մարտի 1-ի զոհերի թիվը պաշտոնապես դարձավ 9-ը: Ի դեպ, մարտի 4-ին ԶՈՒ գլխավոր շտաբի պետ, գեներալ-գնդապետ Սեյրան Օհանյանը հայտարարել էր, որ զինված ուժերից զոհեր եւ վիրավորներ չկան: 

http://www.a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=59490

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ու ինչքան է էս շարունակվելու՞:Կարողա վաղը հանկարծ իմանանք ևս մի քանի զոհ է եղել,ուղղակի մեր իրավապահ մարմինները չեն իմացել,որ ««նրանք զոհվել են»»,:
Իսկ առաջ ասում էին,որ վիրավորներից ոչ մեկի կյանքին վտանգ չի սպառնում...

----------


## Artgeo

*Չջոկող ազգ, էլի: Չէ, մերը չէ: Հո խելա՞ռ չեք: Մերը` ո՞նց: Մե~րը...*
11:33 Yerevan | 7:33 GMT | Friday 16 May 2008

    ...Լեհերը: Ու էդ էլ հերիք չի, հըլը մեզ էլ, փաստորեն, ձեռ են առնում: Բայց ոչ էն պատճառով, որ իրենց աղջկեքը սիրուն են, չէ~... Քաղաքական:

Մի երկու-երեք օր առաջ, ուրեմն, ավելի ստույգ` երեքշաբթի օրը, Վարշավայի քաղաքային անտառներից փողոց է դուրս եկել մի իշայծյամ, որին «Քաղաքային անտառներ» բնապահպան կազմակերպության մայրաքաղաքային բաժանմունքի ներկայացուցիչը սպանել է` հիմք ընդունելով անասնաբույժի թույլատրությունը, խուսափելու համար կենդանու ենթադրյալ հիվանդության տարածման հավանականությունից:

Էս հըլը հեչ:

Դրանից հետո, ուրեմն, Լեհաստանի արդարադատության նախարար Զբիգնեւ Չվենկալսկին լեհական ռադիոյին ասել է. «Դա շոկ է: Դատախազությունը կբացահայտի, թե ինչու են քաղաքի կենտրոնում կրակել կենդանու վրա, որը որեւէ վտանգ չէր ներկայացնում: Հանցագործության մեջ մեղավորին մեղադրանքներ կներկայացվեն ոչ միայն որսորդության մասին օրենքի, այլեւ քրեական օրենսգրքի շրջանակներում: Պետք է բացահայտվի, թե ինչու են քաղաքի կենտրոնում կրակել հրազենից»:

Էս էլ վերջը չի: Էլի բան կա:

Լեհաստանի ներքին գործերի նախարար Գժեգոժ Սհետինան նույնպես խոստացել է. «Այդ գործը անպայման պետք է քննվի»: Իսկ արդարադատության նախարարն էլ անձամբ իր վերահսկողության տակ է վերցրել գործը:

Զգացի՞ք, ոնց են մեզ ձեռ առնում էդ լեհերը:

Նախ. անտառն ի՞նչ գործ ունի մայրաքաղաքում, այ անհասկացողներ:

Բա էլիտարը-հյուրանոցը-օբյեկտը որտե՞ղ եք սարքում: Թե՞ չունեք: Չտեսնե~ր:

Երկրորդ. իշայծյամն ի՞նչ գործ ունի էդ անտառում: Վաղուց պիտի դրանց քոքը կտրած-կերած-պրծած լինեիք, պոզերն էլ կամ տանը պատին խփած կամ նվիրած կամ ծախած:

Անվճար խորհուրդ` քանի որ մեր քաղաքակրթությունն ավելի հին է, քաղաքակրթվածության աստիճանն` անհամեմատ բարձր, որովհետեւ էն ժամանակ, երբ մենք թատրոն ունեինք` դուք դեռ ծառերի վրա էիք. ծառը` կտրելու համար է, հողը` ասֆալտով ու բետոնով սպանելու, իսկ կենդանին` ու-տե-լու...

Նախարարն էլ` ոչ թե շոկի մեջ ընկնելու համար է, այլ քաղաքի կենտրոնում հնչած-հնչող-հնչելիք կրակոցները արդարացնելու, թերթ փակելու, միտինգ արգելելու: Ու անձնական հարցեր լուծելու:

Դատախազությունն էլ` դե գիտեք. գործ սարքելու, մարդ բռնելու:

Ոստիկանն էլ` սրա-նրա ջեբը պլան, փամփուշտ, տանկ գցելու: Գործ տալու:

Եվ, ի վերջո, հասկացեք. կրակում են հենց այն դեպքում, երբ վտանգ չեն ներկայացնում, կրակում են նրանց վրա, ովքեր վտանգ չեն ներկայացնում, ու կրակում են նրանք, ովքեր վտանգ են ներկայացնում:

Եվ հրազենից հենց քաղաքի կենտրոնում է պետք կրակել, ոչ թե սահմանի վրա:

Հանցագործներն էլ նրանք չեն, ովքեր հանցագործ են, այլ նրանք, ով պետք է եւ ով նշանակված է, իսկ որոշում են նրանք եւ նշանակում են նրանք, ովքեր հանցագործ են:

...Էս ջահել ազգերը լրիվ իրանց ձեռ են առել: Տվել-անցել են: Իրանց: Ու մեզ գցել կրակը:

Փաստորեն դրանց խաթեր են սաղ օրը մեր զահլեն տանում, թե մարտի 1-ը բացահայտեք, սպանողներին բացահայտեք, անմեղ մարդկանց բաց թողեք, խոսելու, արտահայտվելու հնարավորություն տվեք...

Անտառ:

Պուրակ:

Իշայծյա~մ...

Ըսենցների անհասկացողությունից ենք էս օրն ընկել: Փաստորեն:

Բայց դրանք ու դրանց նմանները չեն հասկանում, որ մենք եղել ենք-կանք-ու կլինենք, իսկ իրենց նման էրեկ-մեկէլօրվանները` էսօր կան-էգուց չկան:

Բա:

Zhamanak.com

 :Sad:

----------


## Kuk

Էս հոդվածը կարդալուց հետո զգում ենք, թե ինչ աստիճան ենք խայտառակ եղել մարտի 1-ին ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ, ու հիմա էլ շարունակում ենք նույն տեմպերով…

----------


## Ambrosine

Վերջն էր. դրանք հեսա կբացահայտեն, թե ով ա իշայծյամի սպանողը ու կդատեն, իսկ մեր մոտ արդեն քանի ամիս ա ոչ մի քրեական գործ չի հարուցվել մարտի 1-ի սպանությունների վերաբերյալ :Angry2:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երկու կողմն էլ մեղավոր էր: Բայց ամենամեղավորը ժողովուրդն էր:


Դատել ժողովրդին: Բոլորին միասին: 3 միլիոնին էլ: Առաջարկում են վերականգնել մահապատիժը և բոլորին միասին գնդակահարել: Եթե չվերականգնեն կարելի է 10 տարով բոլորին ազատազրկել, ու բոլորին ուղարկել հատուկ խստացված ռեժիմի գաղութ: 
Չնայած կարծես թե առանց դատարանի էլ եթե Սերժը մնաց բոլորը հաշվի 10 տարով նստած են: Հնարավոր է լավ վարքի համար ասենք 5 տարի հետո բոլորին ազատեն, բայց քիչ հավանական է:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դատել ժողովրդին: Բոլորին միասին: 3 միլիոնին էլ: Առաջարկում են վերականգնել մահապատիժը և բոլորին միասին գնդակահարել:


 :Smile: 

Էդքան փամփուշտ ունենան` կծախեն:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դատել ժողովրդին: Բոլորին միասին: 3 միլիոնին էլ: Առաջարկում են վերականգնել մահապատիժը և բոլորին միասին գնդակահարել: Եթե չվերականգնեն կարելի է 10 տարով բոլորին ազատազրկել, ու բոլորին ուղարկել հատուկ խստացված ռեժիմի գաղութ: 
> Չնայած կարծես թե առանց դատարանի էլ եթե Սերժը մնաց բոլորը հաշվի 10 տարով նստած են: Հնարավոր է լավ վարքի համար ասենք 5 տարի հետո բոլորին ազատեն, բայց քիչ հավանական է:


Ժողովրդին գնդակահարեն, իսկ ու՞մ հաշվին ապրեն :Wink:   Պարզապես պետք է զսպել ակտիվ մասին, որոնք զգում են, որ իրենց ֆռռացնում ու թալանում են, փակել բերանները, առավել ակտիվներին վերացնել, կորցնել հետքերը, հետո ապատեղեկատվություն, ապակողնորոշում ու կարելի է հանգստանալ։ Ժամանակը հանդարտեցնում է կրքերը, ներկա պահին ժամանակը իշխանությունների օգտին է։ 
Հարգելի ժողովուրդ աշխատեք, զբաղվեք գործով, կյանքը թանկացել է, պետք է ավելի շատ աշխատել, որ հասցնել ապրել հետ գցածով… իսկ մտածելու ժամանակ չկա, այ եթե մտածելու ժամանակ լիներ, գուցե և արթնանար գիտակցությունը ու շատերը հասկանաին, որ բոլորիս ֆռռացնում են, ու այդժամ այդ թեմայի կարիքը արդեն չէր զգացվի, քանզի իրականում հարցի պատասխանը միանշանակ է։

----------


## P.S.

Նախ, ես չեմ հասկանում հարցը. ինչ է նշանակում, ո՞վ է մարտի մեկի պատասխանատուն: Որ մասի համար, հատկապես: Զոհերի՞, ցույցի, պագրոմի՞....մարտի մեկը, որքան էլ տարօրինակ թվա, բայց իր մեջ ներառում է շատ տարբեր էպիզոդներ ու հետևաբար՝ տարբեր պատասխանատուներ: 

Զոհերի համար պատասխանատու է իշխանությունը, անկախ նրանից, թե որքան սուրբ է եղել այդ օրը: Պագրոմի համար՝ կոնկրետ մարդիկ: Թող ոստիկանները գտնեն, դատեն: Ֆրանսիական դեսպանատան մոտ հանրահավաքի համար՝ ընդդիմությունը:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ֆրանսիական դեսպանատան մոտ հանրահավաքի համար՝ ընդդիմությունը:


Դեսպանատան մոտի հանրահավաքը ինքնաբուխ ա եղել. ընդդիմությունը կապ չունի

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նախ, ես չեմ հասկանում հարցը. ինչ է նշանակում, ո՞վ է մարտի մեկի պատասխանատուն: Որ մասի համար, հատկապես: Զոհերի՞, ցույցի, պագրոմի՞....մարտի մեկը, որքան էլ տարօրինակ թվա, բայց իր մեջ ներառում է շատ տարբեր էպիզոդներ ու հետևաբար՝ տարբեր պատասխանատուներ: 
> 
> Զոհերի համար պատասխանատու է իշխանությունը, անկախ նրանից, թե որքան սուրբ է եղել այդ օրը: Պագրոմի համար՝ կոնկրետ մարդիկ: Թող ոստիկանները գտնեն, դատեն: Ֆրանսիական դեսպանատան մոտ հանրահավաքի համար՝ ընդդիմությունը:


Ի՞նչ է նշանակում հանրահավաքի համար մեղավոր է ընդիմությունը: Մեղավոր են լինում հանցանքի համար: Իսկ հանրահավաք անելը հանցանք չէ: Գոնե մինչև օրենքում փոփոխություններ մտցնելն այդպես էր:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Էդքան փամփուշտ ունենան` կծախեն:


Թող չգնդակահարեն.. մահապատժի այլ ձևեր էլ կան.. կախել, քառատել, գլխատել.... և վերջապես, Կեցցե քարերի երկիր Հայաստանը.. կարելի է քարկոծել:

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց



> Ժողովրդին գնդակահարեն, իսկ ու՞մ հաշվին ապրեն  Պարզապես պետք է զսպել ակտիվ մասին, որոնք զգում են, որ իրենց ֆռռացնում ու թալանում են, փակել բերանները, առավել ակտիվներին վերացնել, կորցնել հետքերը, հետո ապատեղեկատվություն, ապակողնորոշում ու կարելի է հանգստանալ։ Ժամանակը հանդարտեցնում է կրքերը, ներկա պահին ժամանակը իշխանությունների օգտին է։ 
> Հարգելի ժողովուրդ աշխատեք, զբաղվեք գործով, կյանքը թանկացել է, պետք է ավելի շատ աշխատել, որ հասցնել ապրել հետ գցածով… իսկ մտածելու ժամանակ չկա, այ եթե մտածելու ժամանակ լիներ, գուցե և արթնանար գիտակցությունը ու շատերը հասկանաին, որ բոլորիս ֆռռացնում են, ու այդժամ այդ թեմայի կարիքը արդեն չէր զգացվի, քանզի իրականում հարցի պատասխանը միանշանակ է։


Ոչինչ էլ միանշանակ չէ: 
Կարծում եմ որ այս հարցի հետ մեկտեղ յալ հարցեր էլ է պետք առաջ քաշել: Օրինակ, ով է պատասխանատու թանկացումների համար: Ով է պատասխանատու տնտեսության մոնոպոլացման համար: Ով է պատասխանատու կոռումպացված դատարանների համար: Ու ամեն անգամ ի զարմանս մեզ կլինեն մարդիկ որոնք այդքան միանշանակ պատասխան ունեցող հարցերին կտան տարբեր պատասխաններ: Որոշ դեպքերում հարգարժան ընկերոջ պես կասեն ժողովուրդը: Թող քիչ ուտեն չի քանկանա: Թող հեռախոսով չխոսեն ու շաքարավազ չգնեն մոնոպոլացում չի լինի: Թող դատարան չդիմեն, կոռուպցիա չի լինի: Թող մեքենա չվարեն, գայշնիկները փող չեն առնի: Թող երաժշտություն չլսեն, կիլկիներ չեն լինի: 
Չէ ամեն դեպքում մեր ժողովուրդը պիտի նստի: Այսինքն մինչև հիմա 10 տարի նստած էր, թող մի 10 էլ նստի: Կարող է դրանից հետո խելքը գլուխը հավաքի: Կամ էլ թող ընդմիշտ նստի - ցմահ բանտարկություն:
 Նստել-նստել մինչև վերջ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Թող չգնդակահարեն.. մահապատժի այլ ձևեր էլ կան.. կախել, քառատել, գլխատել.... և վերջապես, Կեցցե քարերի երկիր Հայաստանը.. կարելի է քարկոծել:


Վերջին տարբերակն ամենաքիչ ծախսատարնա...երևի կնախընտրեն:

Բայց դե դա էլ փող լվալու տարբերակնա մեջտեղից հանում...Այնպես որ չես կարող ասել, որը կընտրեն: Ինչպես չկարողացանք հավատալ, որ համարձակությունները կամ հիմարությունները կհերիքի անզեն ժողովրդի վրա կրակել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վերջին տարբերակն ամենաքիչ ծախսատարնա...երևի կնախընտրեն:
> 
> Բայց դե դա էլ փող լվալու տարբերակնա մեջտեղից հանում...Այնպես որ չես կարող ասել, որը կընտրեն: Ինչպես չկարողացանք հավատալ, որ համարձակությունները կամ հիմարությունները կհերիքի անզեն ժողովրդի վրա կրակել:


Չեմ ընկալում թե դուք ինչ ի նկատի ունեք: Եթե մահապատժի ձև գիտեք, որը քիչ ծախսատար է, հնարավորություն է տալիս մահապատժի ընթացքում փողեր լվանալ, միևնույն ժամանակ բավականին արագ է և էֆեկտիվ, ապա կիսվեք: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է հիմարությանը կամ համարձակությանը, ապա չեմ կարծում որ դրանք էին պատճառները: Գիտե՞ք թե ինչի է ընդունակ հուսահատված ոչխարը, որը զգում է սպանդանոցի մոտիկությունը: Նա դառնում է ամենագիշատիչ կենդանուց էլ վայրի: Ինչպես ասում են մեր ռուս բարեկաները, միշտ սպասիր դանակով հարված հետևից ամենավերջին չմոշնիկից (տենաս սրա համար կջնջեն գրառումս թե չէ):

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չեմ ընկալում թե դուք ինչ ի նկատի ունեք: Եթե մահապատժի ձև գիտեք, որը քիչ ծախսատար է, հնարավորություն է տալիս մահապատժի ընթացքում փողեր լվանալ, միևնույն ժամանակ բավականին արագ է և էֆեկտիվ, ապա կիսվեք: 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է հիմարությանը կամ համարձակությանը, ապա չեմ կարծում որ դրանք էին պատճառները: Գիտե՞ք թե ինչի է ընդունակ հուսահատված ոչխարը, որը զգում է սպանդանոցի մոտիկությունը: Նա դառնում է ամենագիշատիչ կենդանուց էլ վայրի: Ինչպես ասում են մեր ռուս բարեկաները, միշտ սպասիր դանակով հարված հետևից ամենավերջին չմոշնիկից (տենաս սրա համար կջնջեն գրառումս թե չէ):


ՁԵր ասած մտքի հետ համամիտ եմ: Ահաբեկված ոչխարների առումով: Մի թեմայում անգամ դրա իմ տարբերակն էի նշել:  Когда твари испуганы, они становятся агрессивными.. Ոնց որ հատուկ մեր իշխանությունների համար հորինած լինեն: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ամենաեկամտաբեր մահապատժին` իհարկե չեմ ասի ձևը: 
Ես պայքարի մասնակիցներից եմ ու բնականաբար հաղթելուց հետո պատառի  եմ սպասելու: Իշխանության խաշամանից: *Խաշակեր* եմ դառնալու:  Սա պարտադիր պայմանա: Բոլոր պայքարողների դեպքում ընդ որում: Հատկապես էն 300.000-ի, որ Ազատության հրապարակում էին հավաքվում: Նրամցից յուրաքանչյուրի: 

Այնպես որ ինֆորմացիայով կիսվել չեմ պատրաստվում:  Հետո պետք կգա:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Մարտի 1-ը հանցավոր իշխանության կողմից դաժանորեն կազմակերպած գործողություն էր ,որի ժամանակ զոհվեցին իրենց իրավունքի համար պայքարող անմեղ հայորդիներ:
 Մեր հասարակությունում/գերակշիռ մեծամասնության ու փոքրամասնոթյան միջեւ/ ներկայումս առկա հակասությունների հիմնական պատճառը մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների գնահատականն է:
Ահա բարոյականի ու անբարոյականի ՍԱՀՄԱՆը.................... :Sad: 
Չնեղանաք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՁԵր ասած մտքի հետ համամիտ եմ: Ահաբեկված ոչխարների առումով: Մի թեմայում անգամ դրա իմ տարբերակն էի նշել:  Когда твари испуганы, они становятся агрессивными.. Ոնց որ հատուկ մեր իշխանությունների համար հորինած լինեն: 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ամենաեկամտաբեր մահապատժին` իհարկե չեմ ասի ձևը: 
> Ես պայքարի մասնակիցներից եմ ու բնականաբար հաղթելուց հետո պատառի  եմ սպասելու: Իշխանության խաշամանից: *Խաշակեր* եմ դառնալու:  Սա պարտադիր պայմանա: Բոլոր պայքարողների դեպքում ընդ որում: Հատկապես էն 300.000-ի, որ Ազատության հրապարակում էին հավաքվում: Նրամցից յուրաքանչյուրի: 
> 
> Այնպես որ ինֆորմացիայով կիսվել չեմ պատրաստվում:  Հետո պետք կգա:


Ձեզ խաշ են խոստացել: Ինձ քյաբաբ-խորոված: Տարբերությունը էական չէ - ինչպես տատս կասեր, պնդիկ ճաշը պետք է մեկ ու մեջ համակցել ջրիկով` մարսողության խանգարումներից խուսափելու համար: 
Խղճում եմ Ձեզ, կամ ինչպես իմ հարևան Գոքորը կասեր, մեղքում եմ, այնպես ինչպես ինքս ինձ: Ընկել եք ազատությամբ, օրինականությամբ, կարճ ասած սխտորով համեմված մի տալերք խաշի հետևից, այն դեպքում երբ կարող էիք մի կտրոր հաց ու բաստուրմով վայելել ամեն երեկո Հ1-ով ցուցադրվող Քոմեդի Քլաբը: 
Փաստորեն հաղթանակից հետո սպասվում է ազգային ազատագրական խաշակերություն: Բոլորս ամաններով դեպի Ազատության հրապարակ:  Մուսալեռան օրվա հարիսեն արժանի մրցակից կունենա:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> ընտրել եմ սադրիչները տարբերակը
> իմ կարծիքով սադրիչները և իշխանությունն էր, և ոստիկանությունը, և ընդդիմությունը և ցույցարարներից(նրանք, ովքեր փնտրում էին "ուրախություն")
> ---
> իմ կարծիքով անմեղ են գաղափարի հետևից գնացով ժողովուրդը
> ափսոս ուրիշ անմեղ չկա


Լավ տարբերակ եք ընտրել: Տեսնես որտեղից էին հայտնվել սադրիչները: Ասենք մեկը տունը նստած էր առավոտը, բան ու գործ չուներ, ասեց գնամ մի հատ թափով սադրեմ գամ տուն: 
Բոլոր տեսակի դարիչ, դռթիչ, բռթիչները ունենում են նաև կազմակերպիչներ: Ու չեմ կարծում, որ կազմակերպիչները շարժման առաջնորդներն էին. «ապեր, մի հատ կգաս մեզ սարդես» տարբերակով:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ձեզ խաշ են խոստացել: Ինձ քյաբաբ-խորոված: Տարբերությունը էական չէ - ինչպես տատս կասեր, պնդիկ ճաշը պետք է մեկ ու մեջ համակցել ջրիկով` մարսողության խանգարումներից խուսափելու համար: 
> Խղճում եմ Ձեզ, կամ ինչպես իմ հարևան Գոքորը կասեր, մեղքում եմ, այնպես ինչպես ինքս ինձ: Ընկել եք ազատությամբ, օրինականությամբ, կարճ ասած սխտորով համեմված մի տալերք խաշի հետևից, այն դեպքում երբ կարող էիք մի կտրոր հաց ու բաստուրմով վայելել ամեն երեկո Հ1-ով ցուցադրվող Քոմեդի Քլաբը: 
> Փաստորեն հաղթանակից հետո սպասվում է ազգային ազատագրական խաշակերություն: Բոլորս ամաններով դեպի Ազատության հրապարակ:  Մուսալեռան օրվա հարիսեն արժանի մրցակից կունենա:



Մեծարգո Ամբիոնախոս:: Դուք չեք հասկանում:  
Ազատության հրապարակի խաշն ուրիշ համ ունի: Դա մի համեմատեք տրիվիալ քյաբաբ-խորովածի հետ:

Չէ որ մեր պայքարի նպատակը, հիմնական ու հեռահար`հենց այդ ջրիկ ճաշիկն է: 
Որովհետև մենք հոգնել ենք առանց միլիլիտր հեղուկի համեմված պնդիկ, չորուցամաք ճաշերից: Որ մեզ անընդմեջ հրամցնում են, առանց հարցնելու` ուզում ենք թե չէ? Սոված ենք թե չէ? Թքած ունենք իրենց "սուխոյ" պայոկի վրա թե չէ?

Ինչ վերաբերում է Քոմեդի Քլաբին` ցանկացած թագավորի` սուտի թե իրական,  անհրաժեշտ է իր ծաղրածուն: 

Որ սեփական գարշահոտը չզգացվի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեծարգո Ամբիոնախոս:: Դուք չեք հասկանում:  
> Ազատության հրապարակի խաշն ուրիշ համ ունի: Դա մի համեմատեք տրիվիալ քյաբաբ-խորովածի հետ:
> 
> Չէ որ մեր պայքարի նպատակը, հիմնական ու հեռահար`հենց այդ ջրիկ ճաշիկն է: 
> Որովհետև մենք հոգնել ենք առանց միլիլիտր հեղուկի համեմված պնդիկ, չորուցամաք ճաշերից: Որ մեզ անընդմեջ հրամցնում են, առանց հարցնելու` ուզում ենք թե չէ? Սոված ենք թե չէ? Թքած ունենք իրենց "սուխոյ" պայոկի վրա թե չէ?
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է Քոմեդի Քլաբին` ցանկացած թագավորի` սուտի թե իրական,  անհրաժեշտ է իր ծաղրածուն: 
> 
> Որ սեփական գարշահոտը չզգացվի:


Աչքիս մենք ընդհանուր հայտարարի չենք գալու: Ռադիկալ հակադիր ճաշակներ են: Բայցևայնպես (էսի ահավասիկից փիս բառ էր, տենաս միասին է գրվում թե առանձին առանձին),  փաստացի ահագին մարդ իրոք որ թքած ունի ցանկացած սուխոյ պայոկի վրա, եթե ստամքսիդ ֆիզիոլոգիական պահանջները պիտի բավարարես անտանելի գարշահոտության պայմաններում: Բայց արի ու տես, որ ահագին մարդու էլ դա դուր է գալիս: Յարաբ սրա վերջը ի՞նչ ա լինելու: 
Գնամ, գնամ մի հատ քյաբաբ սադրեմ գամ:

----------


## Kuk

*ՀԵՏՈՒՅՔԱԽԱՂԵՐ*

Ճիշտն ասած, կառավարության ցուցաբերած «բարի կամքի» մասին խոսակցությունները շարունակում են ինձ նյարդայնացնել, եւ ուզում եմ եւս մեկ անգամ անդրադառնալ այս թեմային: Խնդիրը նման խոսակցությունների անբովանդակալից լինելն է: Բարի կամք թե չար կամք, բայց Հայաստանում կա հստակ խնդիր եւ հստակ օրակարգ: Հայաստանում եղել է մարտի 1, եղել են մարդկային զոհեր: Ինչ-որ մեկը պետք է դրա պատասխանատվությունը կրի անպատճառ, առանց այլեւայլությունների: Ինչ-որ մեկը պետք է հստակ մեղավոր ճանաչվի այս դեպքերի համար: Դա կարող է լինել կա՛մ իշխանությունը, կա՛մ ընդդիմությունը: Երրորդ տարբերակ այստեղ ես չեմ տեսնում: Չի կարող երրորդ ուժը մեղավոր լինել այս բանի մեջ, եւ չի կարող նաեւ ոչ մեկը մեղավոր չլինել: Եւ ի՞նչ է առաջարկվում այս պայմաններում: Քաղաքական ուժերի բախման պատճառով մարդիկ են զոհվել՝ շարքային քաղաքացիներ: Եւ դրանից հետո, վիդիտե լի, իշխանության եւ ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչները պետք է նստեն ու խորաթա անեն դեսից ու դենից, ասես ոչ ոք պատասխանատու չէ մարդկանց կյանքերի համար: 

Կառավարությունն ունի իր վարկածը տեղի ունեցածի առնչությամբ եւ իր մեղադրյալներին: Կառավարության «բարի կամքը» այդ մեղադրյալների նկատմամբ ոչ մեկին չի հետաքրքրում: Հետաքրքրում է այլ բան: Եթե կառավարությունը ունի բավականաչափ եւ հստակ ապացույցներ այդ մարդկանց, այսինքն` մեր՝ ընդդիմության մեղավորության մասով, թող բարի լինի այդ ապացույցները տեսանելի դարձնի: Կառավարության վարկածը պետք է անպատճառ ապացուցվի, կամ կառավարությունը ինքը պետք է պատասխանատվություն կրի եւ հեռանա որպես մարտի 1-ի արդյունքում իշխանության եկած կառավարություն: Ընդ որում, պաշտոնական վարկածը պետք է ապացուցվի մի քանի ձեւերով: Նախ՝ դատական գործընթացով: Բայց քանի որ բոլորին քաջ հայտնի է, որ դատական մարմիններին Հայաստանում քիչ են վստահում, եւ հաշվի առնելով գործի կարեւորությունը` պետք է գործի դրվեն նաեւ այլ մեխանիզմներ: Դատավարությունների արդյունքները պետք է համոզիչ լինեն: Դրա համար կառավարությունը պետք է հստակ, միանշանակ եւ համոզիչ պատասխան տա թեկուզ ՀՀ մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի զեկույցում հնչեցրած բոլոր հարցադրումներին` կապված իրադարձությունների պաշտոնական վարկածի հետ, սրան գումարած եւ այն բազմաթիվ հարցադրումները նույն վարկածի հետ կապված, որ հնչեցվել են ՀՀ քաղաքացիների կողմից եւ տպագրվել են ԶԼՄ-ներում: Բացի այդ, կառավարությունը պետք է ներկայացնի համոզիչ նյութական ապացույցներ իր պաշտպանած վարկածի վերաբերյալ, օրինակ` տեսագրություններ: Ասենք, շատ հետաքրքիր կլիներ տեսնել ոստիկանության կողմից մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան ցուցարարներին իբր ներկայացված խուզարկման պահանջի տեսագրությունը, նաեւ մարտի 1-ի երեկոյան ցուցարարների կողմից զենք օգտագործելու տեսագրությունները եւ այլն: Բացի այդ, պետք է ապահովվի դատավարությունների հրապարակայնության բարձրագույն աստիճանը: Օրինակ, դատական նիստերը պետք է հեռարձակվեն ուղիղ եթերով առանց մոնտաժի, որպեսզի բոլորը համոզվեն, որ ներկայացված մեղադրանքները ապացուցելի են: Հակառակ դեպքում, եթե կառավարությունը ի զորու չէ ապացուցել սեփական վարկածի ճշմարտացիությունը եւ համոզիչ լինելը, նա պետք է հրաժարական տա, եւ ինքը հանդես գա մեղադրյալի կարգավիճակում: Սա է միակ տրամաբանական ելքը: Բայց կարծում եմ` միայն Մարս մոլորակի բնակիչներին դեռեւս պարզ չէ, թե ինչու կառավարությունը մինչ այժմ չի կատարել թվարկված գործողությունները, իսկ դրա փոխարեն նրա ներկայացուցիչները «բարի կամքի» հետույքախաղեր են տալիս: 

www.hzh.am

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Աչքիս մենք ընդհանուր հայտարարի չենք գալու: Ռադիկալ հակադիր ճաշակներ են: Բայցևայնպես (էսի ահավասիկից փիս բառ էր, տենաս միասին է գրվում թե առանձին առանձին),  փաստացի ահագին մարդ իրոք որ թքած ունի ցանկացած սուխոյ պայոկի վրա, եթե ստամքսիդ ֆիզիոլոգիական պահանջները պիտի բավարարես անտանելի գարշահոտության պայմաններում: Բայց արի ու տես, որ ահագին մարդու էլ դա դուր է գալիս: Յարաբ սրա վերջը ի՞նչ ա լինելու: 
> Գնամ, գնամ մի հատ քյաբաբ սադրեմ գամ:


Երևի թե չենք գա հայտարարի... Քանի որ, հարգարժան Ամբիոնախոս, մի բան չուզեցիք հասկանալ...*քաղաքական խաշակերությունը* գարշահոտության պայմաններին համակերպվել չէ բնավ..

Ահավասիկ բառը, ցանկացած համատեքստում գրվում է ՄԻԱՍԻՆ, հուսով եմ բավականաչափ խելացի կլինեք հետս այդ առումով չվիճելու համար:

Իսկ այ "բայցևայնպես"-ը կախված է համատեքստից ու տրամաբանական շեշտադրությունից...կարող է գրվել և միասին և առանձին...ըստ գործածողի լեզվազգացողության:

Մաղթում եմ Ձեզ հաջող քյաբաբային սադրում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երևի թե չենք գա հայտարարի... Քանի որ, հարգարժան Ամբիոնախոս, մի բան չուզեցիք հասկանալ...*քաղաքական խաշակերությունը* գարշահոտության պայմաններին համակերպվել չէ բնավ..
> 
> Ահավասիկ բառը, ցանկացած համատեքստում գրվում է ՄԻԱՍԻՆ, հուսով եմ բավականաչափ խելացի կլինեք հետս այդ առումով չվիճելու համար:
> 
> Իսկ այ "բայցևայնպես"-ը կախված է համատեքստից ու տրամաբանական շեշտադրությունից...կարող է գրվել և միասին և առանձին...ըստ գործածողի լեզվազգացողության:
> 
> Մաղթում եմ Ձեզ հաջող քյաբաբային սադրում:


Ես ճիշտն ասած հենց "բայցևայնպես"-ն ի նկատի ունեի: Երկու համատեքստ կներկայացնեք անգգարգետիս, որ տեսնեմ որտեղ է միասին գրվում որտեղ առանձին, լուրջ: բայց ոնց որ շեղվեցինք: 
Դուք իմ մասին շատ վատ կարծիքի եք: Ինչպես կարող էիք մտածել, որ ես ի նկատի ունեի ահավասիկը: Ասեցն ինչպես պիտի այն առանձին առանձին գրվեր - ահ ավասիկ, թե ահավ ասիկ:  :Think: 
Ամեն դեպքում, եթե վերադառնանք թեմային: Մի բառով հստակեցնեմ իմ դիրքորոշումը: Ես համոզված եմ, որ մենք շատ ընդհանրություններ ունենք: Ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ որ ներկայումս Հայաստանում տիրող գարշահոտության պայմաններում իրոք պետք է ակտիվորեն զբաղվել քաղաքական խաշակերությամբ, եթե այդպիսով ինչ որ պահի կազատվենք այդ գարշահոտությունից: Երբ ես գրել էի "..եթե ստամքսիդ ֆիզիոլոգիական պահանջները պիտի բավարարես անտանելի գարշահոտության պայմաններում" ապա բոլորովին ի նկատի չունեի Ձեզ և մնացած քաղաքական խաշակերներին: Ես դրա տակ դրել էի այն բոլոր ստամոքսով մտածողներին, որոնք թքած չունեն սուխոյ պայոկի  վրա և հանուն ստամոքսի պատրաստ են համակերպվել ցանկացած գարշահոտության հետ:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Իշխանուտյուն ընդդիմություն կոնֆլիկտները հերք չեին հիմաել հասարակության մեջա կոնֆլիկտներ առաջացել, հենց տեսնումեն տթե ով ումա ընտրել.  չե բա դու սխալես........ մեկ մեկ նմանվում է ստալինի ժամանակաշրջանին, Ստալինին մի թարս բան ասեցիր կաքսորվեիր փակագծերնել կբացեմ (ընտրությունների շեմին - դուք բոլորդ ձեր հալը կտեսնեք քիչ մնաց շատ չմնաց)......

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես ճիշտն ասած հենց "բայցևայնպես"-ն ի նկատի ունեի: Երկու համատեքստ կներկայացնեք անգգարգետիս, որ տեսնեմ որտեղ է միասին գրվում որտեղ առանձին, լուրջ: բայց ոնց որ շեղվեցինք: 
> Դուք իմ մասին շատ վատ կարծիքի եք: Ինչպես կարող էիք մտածել, որ ես ի նկատի ունեի ահավասիկը: Ասեցն ինչպես պիտի այն առանձին առանձին գրվեր - ահ ավասիկ, թե ահավ ասիկ: 
> Ամեն դեպքում, եթե վերադառնանք թեմային: Մի բառով հստակեցնեմ իմ դիրքորոշումը: Ես համոզված եմ, որ մենք շատ ընդհանրություններ ունենք: Ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ որ ներկայումս Հայաստանում տիրող գարշահոտության պայմաններում իրոք պետք է ակտիվորեն զբաղվել քաղաքական խաշակերությամբ, եթե այդպիսով ինչ որ պահի կազատվենք այդ գարշահոտությունից: Երբ ես գրել էի "..եթե ստամքսիդ ֆիզիոլոգիական պահանջները պիտի բավարարես անտանելի գարշահոտության պայմաններում" ապա բոլորովին ի նկատի չունեի Ձեզ և մնացած քաղաքական խաշակերներին: Ես դրա տակ դրել էի այն բոլոր ստամոքսով մտածողներին, որոնք թքած չունեն սուխոյ պայոկի  վրա և հանուն ստամոքսի պատրաստ են համակերպվել ցանկացած գարշահոտության հետ:


Նախ, անդրադառնանք մանրամասներին ու փաստերին...ցանկանալով հարգանքներիս հավաստիքը մատուցել Ակումբի որոշ արգելափակված մասնակիցներին` խոսեմ ԼՈԿ փաստերով:

Բայցևայնպես - երբ գրվում է ՄԻԱՍԻՆ:

1. Երբ նախադասության մեջ գործածվում է *մեկ* տրամաբանական շեշտով որպես միասեռ անդամ, ցույց տալով համաձայնության նշան, փոխարինելով "բայց"-ին` առավել արտահայտչականություն հաղորդելու համար: 

ա) Նա շատ բան էր տեսել կյանքում, բայցևայնպե'ս զգում էր` հիմա այնպես չէ, ինչ առաջ էր:   

2. Երբ գործածվում է առանձին-առանձին 

Գործածվում է շեշտը բաղկացուցիչների վրա առանձին-առանձին դրվելու դեպքում: 

բ)  Նա գիտեր, որ սխալ է , բա' յց և այնպե'ս շարունակում էր իր սխալը պնդել` ցանկանալով անցացնել ճշտի տեղ:

Սա "բայցևայնպես"-ի մասին:

Հիմա անդրադառնանք քաղաքական խաշակերներին:

Ես ուրախ եմ, որ ներկա իրականության գարշահոտության ներքո  "ստամոքսի խանգարումներ" ասելով ինձ նկատի չունեիք: 
Քանի որ ես իսկապես չունեմ ստամոքսի խանգարումներ: 
Ես ունեմ լոկ թեթև բողոքներ, որ գալիս են զուտ այլոց "քաղաքական քաքակերությունից":
Բայց դե դա բնականոն երևույթ է` կապված արևի տակ տեղը գտնելու և այդ տեղը հետագայում օգուտով վաճառելու հետ:

Ինչ վերաբերում է քաղաքական խաշակերությանը` հպարտ եմ լինել դրա մի մասը: Պատրաստ եմ հանուն  ուղեղիս սխտորացման ամեն օր խաշ ուտել:  Ու թող համարվեմ հաղթողի մեծ խաշամանի հավակնորդ: Ամեն ինչի համար վճարել է պետք:

ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉԻ:

Գոնե կկարողանամ մարդկանց աչքերին նայել: Առանց ամաչելու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նախ, անդրադառնանք մանրամասներին ու փաստերին...ցանկանալով հարգանքներիս հավաստիքը մատուցել Ակումբի որոշ արգելափակված մասնակիցներին` խոսեմ ԼՈԿ փաստերով:


Չգիտեմ ստեղ արգելափակվածներն ինչ կապ ունեին: Ես լրիվ նոր անդամ եմ էս ֆորումում: Չեմ եղել, չեմ արգելափակվել, բայցևայնպես հիմա եղում եմ: Ճիշտ էր ?




> Բայցևայնպես - երբ գրվում է ՄԻԱՍԻՆ:
> 
> 1. Երբ նախադասության մեջ գործածվում է *մեկ* տրամաբանական շեշտով որպես միասեռ անդամ, ցույց տալով համաձայնության նշան, փոխարինելով "բայց"-ին` առավել արտահայտչականություն հաղորդելու համար: 
> 
> ա) Նա շատ բան էր տեսել կյանքում, բայցևայնպե'ս զգում էր` հիմա այնպես չէ, ինչ առաջ էր:   
> 
> 2. Երբ գործածվում է առանձին-առանձին 
> 
> Գործածվում է շեշտը բաղկացուցիչների վրա առանձին-առանձին դրվելու դեպքում: 
> ...


Մեր մեջ ասած մի քսան անգամ կարդացի ու քսան անգամ էլ շեշտադրեցի տարբեր ձևերով: Հարևաններին կանչեցի ասեցի մի հատ շեշտադրեք: Շեշտադրեցին, սադրեցին, պառակտեցին, գնացին...... Ինչ ասեմ, պետք էր դպրոցում ավելի լավ սովորել: 




> Հիմա անդրադառնանք քաղաքական խաշակերներին:
> 
> Ես ուրախ եմ, որ ներկա իրականության գարշահոտության ներքո  "ստամոքսի խանգարումներ" ասելով ինձ նկատի չունեիք: 
> Քանի որ ես իսկապես չունեմ ստամոքսի խանգարումներ: 
> Ես ունեմ լոկ թեթև բողոքներ, որ գալիս են զուտ այլոց "քաղաքական քաքակերությունից":
> Բայց դե դա բնականոն երևույթ է` կապված արևի տակ տեղը գտնելու և այդ տեղը հետագայում օգուտով վաճառելու հետ:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է քաղաքական խաշակերությանը` հպարտ եմ լինել դրա մի մասը: Պատրաստ եմ հանուն  ուղեղիս սխտորացման ամեն օր խաշ ուտել:  Ու թող համարվեմ հաղթողի մեծ խաշամանի հավակնորդ: Ամեն ինչի համար վճարել է պետք:
> 
> ...


Հանդիպումն անցավ փոխըմռնման մթնոլորտում: Մեր մեջ ասած իմ բողոքներն այնքան էլ թեթև չեն և  վերաբերվում են քաղաքական էն ոնց ասեցիք, դրա կերությամբ զբաղվողների բարոյահոգեբանական, սանիտարահիգենիկ և  ֆիզիոլոգիական վիճակին:  Ձեր ասած խաշակերների թվին եմ պատկանում ու նույնքան հպարտ եմ, չնայած արևի տակի իմ տեղից այնքան էլ դժգոհ չեմ ու ապագայում թանկ գներով ոչինչ չեմ պատրաստվում վաճառել: Այնուամենայնիվ, արևի տակ իմ տաք տեղը ունենալը դեռևս չի նշանակում որ պիտի համակերպվեմ ամեն տեսակի գարշելի, անլվա ավտրալոպիտեկների հետ, որոնց միայն ներկայությունը անասելի խորշանք է առաջացնում: 
Կարճ ասած, առակս ինչ կցուցանե, Ղալատեա (հայերեն ճիշտ արտասանությունը պիտի որ սենց լինի չէ), խաշով, բոռշով. թե ուրիշ ճաշով, երկրից քաքի հոտը կտրելը դարձել է պարտքի կատարման պես մի բան:  Ու իսկականից, եթե ուրիշների աչքերին էլ չնայեմ, սեփական սերունդիս աչքերին ապագայում գոնե պիտի կարողանամ նայել:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հանդիպումն անցավ փոխըմռնման մթնոլորտում: Մեր մեջ ասած իմ բողոքներն այնքան էլ թեթև չեն և  վերաբերվում են քաղաքական էն ոնց ասեցիք, դրա կերությամբ զբաղվողների բարոյահոգեբանական, սանիտարահիգենիկ և  ֆիզիոլոգիական վիճակին:  Ձեր ասած խաշակերների թվին եմ պատկանում ու նույնքան հպարտ եմ, չնայած արևի տակի իմ տեղից այնքան էլ դժգոհ չեմ ու ապագայում թանկ գներով ոչինչ չեմ պատրաստվում վաճառել: Այնուամենայնիվ, արևի տակ իմ տաք տեղը ունենալը դեռևս չի նշանակում որ պիտի համակերպվեմ ամեն տեսակի գարշելի, անլվա ավտրալոպիտեկների հետ, որոնց միայն ներկայությունը անասելի խորշանք է առաջացնում: 
> Կարճ ասած, առակս ինչ կցուցանե, Ղալատեա (հայերեն ճիշտ արտասանությունը պիտի որ սենց լինի չէ), խաշով, բոռշով. թե ուրիշ ճաշով, երկրից քաքի հոտը կտրելը դարձել է պարտքի կատարման պես մի բան:  Ու իսկականից, եթե ուրիշների աչքերին էլ չնայեմ, սեփական սերունդիս աչքերին ապագայում գոնե պիտի կարողանամ նայել:


 Հարգարժան Ամբիոնախոս: 

Գ-ն միշտ չէ, որ հայերենում "Ղ"-ի  է հնչյունափոխվում:  Համենայն դեպս` ոչ Գալաթեայի դեպքում: Խնդրում եմ չաղավաղել անունս: 

Մեր երկրից քաքահոտը կտրելու առումով առավել քան համամիտ եմ, բայց բանն այն է , որ այդ հոտը արմատացել է մեր երկրում...սկսած սուտի նախագի սուտի ԹԱՏԵՐԱԿԱՆ թագադրումից, վերջացած քաքահոտ դատավարություններով, մի երկրում, որտեղ ոչ իրավական դաշտ կա, ոչ էլ իրական ԴԱՏԱՐԱՆ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հարգարժան Ամբիոնախոս: 
> 
> Գ-ն միշտ չէ, որ հայերենում "Ղ"-ի  է հնչյունափոխվում:  Համենայն դեպս` ոչ Գալաթեայի դեպքում: Խնդրում եմ չաղավաղել անունս: 
> 
> Մեր երկրից քաքահոտը կտրելու առումով առավել քան համամիտ եմ, բայց բանն այն է , որ այդ հոտը արմատացել է մեր երկրում...սկսած սուտի նախագի սուտի ԹԱՏԵՐԱԿԱՆ թագադրումից, վերջացած քաքահոտ դատավարություններով, մի երկրում, որտեղ ոչ իրավական դաշտ կա, ոչ էլ իրական ԴԱՏԱՐԱՆ:


Մի բան հարցնեմ էլի: Ինչ ամբիոնախոս հենց, ու ասենք ոչ հռետոր, կամ գոնե բանախոս, հա ... 
Դատարանները դա մի ուրիշ թեմա է, Գալաթեա ջան, սուս: Լավ որ առանձին թեմա չկա, թե չէ ինձ հենց առաջին գրառումից հետո դուրս կհանեին: Բայց կարելի է բացել, ու հարցախույզով - վստահում եք արդյո՞ք դատարաններին - այո, ոչ, չեմ կողմնորոշվել, իսկ ինչ է դատարանը, խի Հայաստանում դատարան կա - պատասխանների տարբերակներով:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մի բան հարցնեմ էլի: Ինչ ամբիոնախոս հենց, ու ասենք ոչ հռետոր, կամ գոնե բանախոս, հա ... 
> Դատարանները դա մի ուրիշ թեմա է, Գալաթեա ջան, սուս: Լավ որ առանձին թեմա չկա, թե չէ ինձ հենց առաջին գրառումից հետո դուրս կհանեին: Բայց կարելի է բացել, ու հարցախույզով - վստահում եք արդյո՞ք դատարաններին - այո, ոչ, չեմ կողմնորոշվել, իսկ ինչ է դատարանը, խի Հայաստանում դատարան կա - պատասխանների տարբերակներով:


Ամբիոնախոս, որովհետև ես այդպես եմ ուզում, հարցեր կա՞ն:

Դատարաննների հետ կապված...զուտ հաշվի առնելով այսօր Ազատությունով լսածս...լացելու է պարզապես...

Այդ խեղկատակությունը ԴԱՏԱՐԱՆ համարել...ռիսկա պետք էլի...իշխանությունով թև տված ռիսկ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամբիոնախոս, որովհետև ես այդպես եմ ուզում, հարցեր կա՞ն:
> 
> Դատարաննների հետ կապված...զուտ հաշվի առնելով այսօր Ազատությունով լսածս...լացելու է պարզապես...
> 
> Այդ խեղկատակությունը ԴԱՏԱՐԱՆ համարել...ռիսկա պետք էլի...իշխանությունով թև տված ռիսկ...


Հա կան, ինչի եք այդպես ուզում ու այլ կերպ չեք ուզում: Բայց հարցս հանում եմ, ուզեք ինչքան սրտներդ կուզի: 
Դատարանների մասով - պաշտպանը միջնորդություն ներկայացրեց, որ իր պաշտպանյալը Դեկտեմբերի 1-ից Մարտի 18-ը ընդհանրապես Հայաստանում չի եղել, ու ձերբակալվել է հենց օդանավակայանում միայն մարտի 18-ին, Երևան ժամանելիս:  Դատավորը գնաց խորհրդակցությունների  սենյակ ու վեց ժամ մտեծելուց հետո, մերժեց միջնորդությունը, քանի որ երկու ոստիկան հաստատեցին, որ պաշտպանյալը եղել է Մարտի 1-ին Երևանում ու մասնկացել է Սահմանադրական կարգը բռնի տապալելուն ուղղված գործողություններին: Օրինակ թևի տակ ԼՏՊ ելույթների ժողովածուն, երգելով բարձրացել է Տիգրան Մեծ պողոտայով դեպի Դոկա Պիցա սրճարան:  Դոկա Պիցայում դեմքի հակասահմանադրական հայացքով թերթում էր ելույթների ժողովածուն: Երեք տարի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա կան, ինչի եք այդպես ուզում ու այլ կերպ չեք ուզում: Բայց հարցս հանում եմ, ուզեք ինչքան սրտներդ կուզի: 
> Դատարանների մասով - պաշտպանը միջնորդություն ներկայացրեց, որ իր պաշտպանյալը Դեկտեմբերի 1-ից Մարտի 18-ը ընդհանրապես Հայաստանում չի եղել, ու ձերբակալվել է հենց օդանավակայանում միայն մարտի 18-ին, Երևան ժամանելիս:  Դատավորը գնաց խորհրդակցությունների  սենյակ ու վեց ժամ մտեծելուց հետո, մերժեց միջնորդությունը, քանի որ երկու ոստիկան հաստատեցին, որ պաշտպանյալը եղել է Մարտի 1-ին Երևանում ու մասնկացել է Սահմանադրական կարգը բռնի տապալելուն ուղղված գործողություններին: Օրինակ թևի տակ ԼՏՊ ելույթների ժողովածուն, երգելով բարձրացել է Տիգրան Մեծ պողոտայով դեպի Դոկա Պիցա սրճարան:  Դոկա Պիցայում դեմքի հակասահմանադրական հայացքով թերթում էր ելույթների ժողովածուն: Երեք տարի:


Ամբիոնախոս,  բավականին քաջատեղյակ անձնավորություն եք թվում..ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ի՞նչ ավարտ կունենա այս ամենը...

Ամեն ինչ կավարտվի արևի տակ տեղի բազարո՞վ, թե՞ շանս կունենանք արդարության հաղթանակում տեսնելու...թեկուզ մեկ անգամ..

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամբիոնախոս,  բավականին քաջատեղյակ անձնավորություն եք թվում..ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ի՞նչ ավարտ կունենա այս ամենը...
> 
> Ամեն ինչ կավարտվի արևի տակ տեղի բազարո՞վ, թե՞ շանս կունենանք արդարության հաղթանակում տեսնելու...թեկուզ մեկ անգամ..


Ձեռակերտ, 
Երեք պատասխան ունեմ ձեր հարցին - (1)պարադոքսալ, (2)էմոցիոնալ, (3)իրատեսական:
1. Ես ինչ իմանամ: Ես էլ ձեր պես ինչ-որ մեկից կոնկրետ պատասխան եմ ակնկալում: Եթե հաղթեց, հաղթեց, եթե չհաղթեց, ուրեմն չհաղթեց…  
2. Տո բա ոնց չունենք: Հաստատ հաղթելու ենք: Մի քիչ էլ համբերեք: Տեսեք թե որքան պայքարողներ կան: Նկատեք թե մեր որակական հատկանիշներով ինչպես ենք մենք տարբերվում համակարգի ճորտերից: Համակարգը չի դիմանա այս ճնշմանը ու կփլուզի, ու շատ արագ: 
3. Սկսեց զոռ մասը: Ընգեր, արդարության պայքարի հաղթանակի համար անհրաժեշտ է որ գործընթացները կանխորոշող բոլոր գործոնները, ինչպես արտաքին այնպես էլ ներքին, մի պահ, միասին նպաստեն այդ հաղթանակին: Գեթ մի պահ, ու դա բավական կլինի: Նկատեք որ ընտրություններից առաջ ու հետո մի քանի օրերի ընթացքում, ներքին բոլոր գործոնները ըստ էության նպաստում էին հաղթանակին: Բայց մեկ արտաքին որոշիչ գործոնի չնպաստելը, և համակարգին դրա անվերապահ աջակցությունը հնարավորություն տվեց համակարգին վերարտադրվել: Ցավով եմ ասում, բայց ամեն ինչ չէ որ մեր ձեռքերում է: Որ այդ արտաքին գործոնների մեջ շատ չխորանանք, քանի որ միևնույնն է ոչինչ չենք կարողանալու անել, միայն ասեմ որ Հայաստանում պայքարի հաղթանակը կախված է ՆԱՏՈ-Ռուսաստան, Ռուսաստան-Իրան, ԱՄՆ-Իրան, Ռուսաստան-Վրաստան, Բաքու-Ջեյհան, Կարս-Ախլքալաք ու սենց մի շարք, մեր վերահսկողությունից դուրս գտնվող զարգացումներից: Չեք հավատա, բայց նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ ընտրություններում դեմոկրատների կամ հանրապետականների հաղթանակը կարող է նպաստել կամ չնպաստել Հայաստանում գործընթացների մեր ուզած ուղղությամբ զարգանալուն: Մի հատ ուշադիր որ նայեք միջազգային կառույցների զեկույցներին ՀՀ ընտրությունների վերաբերյալ, կտեսնեք թե որքան քաղաքական ենթատեքստ կա դրանց մեջ: Ոչ մի զեկույց կոնկրետ չի ասում. "տո այ հայվանօղլիներ, սենց ընտրություններ սկի Բիրմայում չեն անցկացնում, արա էսի ընտրություն չի, թարգեք գանցեք տներով": Որը կարդում ես մեջը մի երկու տող քայլ առաջ, քայլ հետից բացի բան չկա, ու անպայման իշխանություններին հուսադրող ու ոգեշնչող մի հատ ողորմելի բանաստեղծություն "մենք վստահում ենք ՀՀ իշխանություններին, որ նրանք բավարար կամք կդրսևորեն հետագայում վերը նշված թերությունները շտկելու ուղղությամբ": Էս լրիվ էն անեգդոտի պես եղավ, որ ռակով հիվանդը գնում է բժիշկի մոտ ու իրեն լահմաջոյի դիետա են նշանակում: Կարճ կապենք էս մասը, թե չե հիմա ալամ աշխարհի հասցեին յոթ հարգանի հայհոյանք կտամ, ու մոդեռները ինձ կզրկեն ֆորումում գրառումներ կատարելու հաճույքից: 
Ներքին քաղաքական գործընթացները պետք է որ ոչ շատ հեռու ապագայում նպաստեն հաղթանակին: Մի հատ նայենք թե ինչ ունենք հիմա: Մի հատ ծիածանի բոլոր գույներով ողողված կոալիցիա, որտեղ գերակշռում է երկնագույնը, ու որտեղ բոլոր անդամները նվազագույնը իրար չեն վստահում, առավելագույնը ատելությամբ են լցված միմյանց հանդեպ: Կոնվեյերի սկզբունքով աշխատող ԱԺ, որի նիստերին մասնակցելու խթանները գնալով նվազում են, պռոստը բան չկա անելու: Ոստիկանություն ու դատախազություն, որոնք քերոբներին բռնելու ու վրեքը փող աշխատելու փոխարեն, առավոտից իրիկուն ընկած են մի քան ջահելների հետևից, որ ատչյոտ տան հոպարին, կամ էլ ազատ ժամանցի պես թափառում են հյուսիսային պողոտտայում: Էս ջահելների վրա փող աշխատել չի լինի, իսկ ոստիկանն ու դատախազը ուզում են ուտել, ավեիլ շուտ լափել: Այսինք ինչ-որ պահի սրանք լուրջ հոգնելու են իրենց աննպատակ աշխատանքից, դավադիտ են լինելու: Իշխանությունները ուզեն թե չուզեն, պիտի ԵԽԽՎ որոշման ուղղությամ մի քանի քայլեր ձեռնարկեն, ու բաց թողնեն քաղբանտարկյալենրի մի մասին: Ասենք ինչքա՞ն կարող են Արամ Կարապետյանին պահել… Ձերբակալել են մարտի մեկից դեռ շատ առաջ: Վրան քրեական հոդված` միլիցա ծեծել, զանգվածային անկարգություններ կազմակերպել, և այլն չեն կարող դնել: Հոդված դնեն որ ՌՔ-ին զրպարտում էր Մեղրին ծախելու մեջ, ու ուղարկեն դատարան, վտանգավոր է: Բա որ Արամը բռնի ու դատարանում բոլորի ներկայությամբ ապացուցի, որ հա, լավ էլ ՌՔ-ն ուզում էր ծախել: Կարճ ասած ընդիմության ահագին առաջնորդներ մինչև ԵԽԽՎ հաջորդ նիստը, որտեղ Հայաստանի հարցը նորից պիտի լսեն, պետք է որ ազատ արձակվեն: Այսինք շարժումը բացի ԼՏՊ, Արամ, Ստյոպիկ, Րաֆֆիից նորից կունենա ակտիվ առաջնորդներ (չնայած Րաֆֆին ու Ստյոպիկը ուրշ խոսակցության թեմա են):  Եթե այս ամենին նաև գումարենք մեր քյառթուների անոռուգլուխ տեղեկատվական քաղաքականությունը, երբ մարդկանց նորմալ ինֆորմացիա տալով, տներում պահելու փոխարեն, ավելի ու ավելի են բորբոքում ամեն Աստծու օրը Հ1անման հաղորդումներով բոլորին էշի տեղ դնելով, ապա շատ հավանական է, որ Հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքով զարկ տրվի պայքարի մի նոր փուլի, որը կհանգեցնի որևէ արտահերթ ընտրությունների` ԱԺ կամ նախագահական, կամ երկուսն էլ միասին: Ժողովուրդը արդեն տեսել է թե ինչպես են իրեն ծեծում ու սպանում: Դրանից արդեն ոչ մեկը չի վախենա, եթե չասեմ ընդհակառակը, էս անգամ կարող է թքեն ամեն տեսակի արտակարգ դրության վրա ու ասեն, դե արի ասեմ: Ու եթե հավաքված լինի լուրջ ժողովուրդ, էտ դե արի ասեմը կլինի  ԴԵ ԱՐԻ ԱՍԵՄ ԱՐԱԱԱԱԱ: 
Այս ամենին գումարենք այն, որ իշպանության ներսում, չնայած արտաքին հանդարտությանը, բավականին լուրջ գզվռտոց կա: Լիքը մարդ լիքը փողերով ստավկա էր արել ՍՍ վրա ու ակնկալիքներ ունի: Բայց էս երկիրն ու կառավարությունն էլ ռեզինից չի: Մի կտոր սութի երգիր: Ինչքա՞ն նոր պաշտոն ու բիզնես պիտի հորինեն որ բոլորը բավարարվեն: Ու այդ չբավարարվածների ցուցակը գնալով մեծանալու է: 
Էլ չասեմ, որ կոալիցիոն փոխատեղումներն արդեն բոլորի, այդ թվում հանրապետականների նյիեռվերի վրա փիս ազդում են: Վահան Հովհաննիսյանն ինչ որ հայտարարություն արեց իրանից դուրս, հրաժարական տվեց, հիմա էն մյուս դաշտանակը՝ Մարգարյանը, կդառան ԱԺ զամ-խոսնակ, Վահանը կգլխավորի դաշնակցության խմբակցությունը, ու կպահեն նախարարական պորտֆելները: ՀՀԿ ֆազերն արդեն քցում են: ՕԵԿ-ին չեղած տեղից նորից պիտի բաժին հանեն: ՀՀԿ իր ազգային անվտանգությունը վտանգված է զգում, քանի որ մի քիչ շատ փող տվողի դեմը մի անգամից վիզն ռաջ, մեջքը հորիզոնական, դեմքով դուրս, խեցգետնային դիրքով ներկայացող ԱԽՔ-ը ոչ մի վստահություն չի ներշնչում: Էս օր սրան տվեց, վաղը ուրիշին կտա, ինչպես արդեն որերոդ անգամ: 
Այնպես որ, Հունիսի 20-ից, շատ բան է կախված: Ներքաղաքական բոլոր գործոններ նպաստում են հաղթանակին: Մնում է որ ժողովուրդն ապացուցի, որ իրեն այդ հաղթանակը իրոք պետք է: Եթե չապացուցի, ուրեմն պետք չի: Ուրեմն մեզ հասնում ա ընգեր: Ուրեմն սրանից լավ չի կարա լինի, ու ես ու դու, ու մեր նման էլի մի քանի հոգի, լուսնից ենք իջել որ ավել բան ենք ուզում: Դրա համար էլ բացել եմ "Հունիսի 20-ի հանրահավաքը" քննարկման թեման: Տեսնենք ինչ տրամադրություններ կան, քննարկենք, պարզենք, ահագին ժամանակ կա: 
Ամփոփեմ, հաղթանակի հավանականություն կա ու բավականին մեծ: Հաղթանակի համար պետք մի պահ թքել բոլոր արտաքին գործոնների վրա, հանուն նրա որ վաղը մենք իրոք արտաքին աշխարհի ներկայանանք որպես նորմալ երկիր, ու ուժերի վերջին լարումով դուրս գանք մի վերջին, վճռորոշ պայքարի: Պահը, the momentum, չի կարելի բաց թողնել, թե չէ նորից կսկվի տասնամյա ապատիայի ժամանակաշրջանը: Կամ ո՞վ գիտի տաս տարի հետո ինչ կլինի, էշի ու էշատիրոջ պատմության պես:

Ավելացվել է 16 րոպե անց



> Ամբիոնախոս,  բավականին քաջատեղյակ անձնավորություն եք թվում..ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ի՞նչ ավարտ կունենա այս ամենը...
> 
> Ամեն ինչ կավարտվի արևի տակ տեղի բազարո՞վ, թե՞ շանս կունենանք արդարության հաղթանակում տեսնելու...թեկուզ մեկ անգամ..


Ու մի բբան էլ ավելացնեմ: Երևի շատ էլ ճիշտ էր, որ ԼՏՊ չհաղթեց ընտրություններում: Это было бы банально. 
Հաղթելուց հետո, մի կես տարի անց ժողովդրի մեջ կսկվեին բազարները, բա որ ասում էի սաղ աթոռի բազար ա, բա որ ասում էի բան չի փոխվելու, բա որ ասում էի սաղ խոսացած ա, ու ԼՏՊ ու ՌՔ մեջ էն գլխից համաձայնություն կար որ սենց պտի լինի, սրանք ուզում են իրար փոխանցելով առաջ գնան, ու սենց լիքը բաներ:
Հիմա, արդեն ահագին մարդ, հույս ունեմ մեծամասնությունը, հասկացավ, որ չէ, այ ախպեր.. էսի ԼՏՊ-ՌՔ բազար չի, մենք լուրջ, շատ լուրջ, խորքային, համակարգային պրոբլեմներ ունենք, արա խելքի եկեք, ջհանդամի գյոռն ենք գնում էս տեմպերով: Արդարություն, ազատություն, օրինականություն հասկացությունները պատահակն չեն հորինել մարդիկ, էսի սաղիս համար ա, արաաա: Կարճ ասած, այ հիմա, ժողովուրդը պիտի ապացուցի, թե իրոք ցանկանում է ինքը այն ինչ ցանկանում է (էս մի միտքը պիտի գրանցվի, գլուխգործոց էր  :LOL: ), ու պատրաստ է արդյոք հանուն այդ ցանկությունների դուրս գալ պայքարի:  Ու էլի վերադառնում են պարադոքսին, հելավ հելավ, չհելավ ուրեմն չհելավ:

----------


## Fedayi

Տրամադրություններ?
Էդ պայքարից միայն պ-ն ա մնացել: Էս մեկ: Երկրորդը` պայքարի հազար ու մի ձև կա: Սաղ օրը պայքարելու թեմաներ են բացվում, բա ինչի ենք բերաններս ջուր առած նստում? Ինչի ամեն օր չենք պայքարում անարդարության բուրգի ստորոտներում ու հետո հերթով բարձրանում: Մի հատ ունքերդ ծռի ու մուննաթով հարկայինին քո իրավունքները հիշեցրու, ասա ես գիտեմ ուր կդիմեմ, տես ոնց են հալվում...
Թե չէ մի խումբ մահամերձ ու վայրահաչող աբիժնիկների  շուրջ հավաքված մի խումբ առողջ գաղափարականների /իրոք շատ կան/, մի խումբ ռոմանտիկների, մի խումբ դավադիտ եղածների, մի խումբ բանակից խուսափողների, մի խումբ ղարաբաղցի բառից գունավորվողների,  մի խումբ բոմժերի և այլնի խառնուրդը /ամեն մեկին մի բան ա բերում հրապարակ/ , որը գնում է գելի բերան շան քոթագ ուտելու կամ ալան-թալանով զբաղվելու, ռաբիս պայքար ա հիշեցնում, որի վերջնական նպատակը լղոզված ազատություն բառն ա, որին ինչքան ուզես կլոճես ու կնեղացնես, ոնց քեֆդ տա: Արդարությունը ԼՏՊ-ն, Ս. Դեմիրճյանը, Ա. Սարգսյանը, թե Արամ Կարապետիչն են լինելու?  :Angry2:  Անբիծ, հայրենանվեր Մեծատառով մարդիկ: Թե հիմա կասեք նրանք գործիք են Ձեր վսեմ գաղափարի ճանապարհին ու օգտագործելուց հետո դեն եք շպրտելու ու գահ է բարձրանալու իրական առաջնորդը: Ընդամենը վերարտադրություն է լինելու, փոխվելու են անունները, հետո էլ սեփական շողքի հետևից ընկածի նման նրան ենք հեռացնելու:

Կանգնիր կյանքի կարուսել, լավի կարոտից այս միֆն են հյուսել...

----------


## Kuk

> Տրամադրություններ?
> Էդ պայքարից միայն պ-ն ա մնացել: Էս մեկ: Երկրորդը` պայքարի հազար ու մի ձև կա: Սաղ օրը պայքարելու թեմաներ են բացվում, բա ինչի ենք բերաններս ջուր առած նստում? Ինչի ամեն օր չենք պայքարում անարդարության բուրգի ստորոտներում ու հետո հերթով բարձրանում: Մի հատ ունքերդ ծռի ու մուննաթով հարկայինին քո իրավունքները հիշեցրու, ասա ես գիտեմ ուր կդիմեմ, տես ոնց են հալվում...
> Թե չէ մի խումբ մահամերձ ու վայրահաչող աբիժնիկների  շուրջ հավաքված մի խումբ առողջ գաղափարականների /իրոք շատ կան/, մի խումբ ռոմանտիկների, մի խումբ դավադիտ եղածների, մի խումբ բանակից խուսափողների, մի խումբ ղարաբաղցի բառից գունավորվողների,  մի խումբ բոմժերի և այլնի խառնուրդը /ամեն մեկին մի բան ա բերում հրապարակ/ , որը գնում է գելի բերան շան քոթագ ուտելու կամ ալան-թալանով զբաղվելու, ռաբիս պայքար ա հիշեցնում, որի վերջնական նպատակը լղոզված ազատություն բառն ա, որին ինչքան ուզես կլոճես ու կնեղացնես, ոնց քեֆդ տա: Արդարությունը ԼՏՊ-ն, Ս. Դեմիրճյանը, Ա. Սարգսյանը, թե Արամ Կարապետիչն են լինելու?  Անբիծ, հայրենանվեր Մեծատառով մարդիկ: Թե հիմա կասեք նրանք գործիք են Ձեր վսեմ գաղափարի ճանապարհին ու օգտագործելուց հետո դեն եք շպրտելու ու գահ է բարձրանալու իրական առաջնորդը: Ընդամենը վերարտադրություն է լինելու, փոխվելու են անունները, հետո էլ սեփական շողքի հետևից ընկածի նման նրան ենք հեռացնելու:
> 
> Կանգնիր կյանքի կարուսել, լավի կարոտից այս միֆն են հյուսել...


Նշածդ 1000 ու մի ձևերից 10 ձև կնշե՞ս :Think:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կանգնիր կյանքի կարուսել, լավի կարոտից այս միֆն են հյուսել...


Լավի կարոտն արդեն քիչ չէ, Ֆեդայի: Դեռ էդքան չենք խրվել վատի մեջ: Զանազանում ենք դեռ լավից:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է լոճվել-բեզռազմեր դառնալուն` տվյալ պահին բեսպրեդելնա լոճված մինչև անհնարինութուն: Չես կարծում?

----------


## Overdose

Ուզում ես ես ասեմ իրական պայքարի ձևերից մեկը? Իրական պայքարը էն կլիներ, որ ,եկ էլ հանկարծ ձեր չսիրած Վայլուրիկով ու մնացած ալիքներով լսեինք, որ Լևոնի մարդիկ նախագահական պալատի տակ բոմբ են դրել,ու էդ իրական փաստ լիներ, մեկ էլ հանկարծ գիշերը "հանկարծամահ" է եղել պաշտպանության նախարարն ու նախագահի մյուս հենարաններ, Ալամ Կալապետիչը իսկականից Փարաքարում դվիժենի արած լիներ, ու հանկարծ լսեինք որ ">>> ցուցարարները գրավել են կառավարությունն ու այլ ռազմավարական օբյեկտներ..." և այլն: Այ սա կլիներ պայքար:
Թե չէ հիմիկվանը ինչ ա? Անընդհատ լսում ենք Հաղթելու ենք, հաղթելու ենք, հաղթել ենք......... Ոնց եք հաղթել, ոնց եք հաղթելու?????? Գնացքը մեկնեց, պահը կորցրիք: Պայքարում հաղթում է ամենաուժեղը: Պարզվեց ամենաուժեղը Սերժն էր: Նենց որ ինչ էլ անեն, առաջիկա 10 տարին ձև չկա հաղթելու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրամադրություններ?
> Էդ պայքարից միայն պ-ն ա մնացել: Էս մեկ: Երկրորդը` պայքարի հազար ու մի ձև կա: Սաղ օրը պայքարելու թեմաներ են բացվում, բա ինչի ենք բերաններս ջուր առած նստում? Ինչի ամեն օր չենք պայքարում անարդարության բուրգի ստորոտներում ու հետո հերթով բարձրանում: Մի հատ ունքերդ ծռի ու մուննաթով հարկայինին քո իրավունքները հիշեցրու, ասա ես գիտեմ ուր կդիմեմ, տես ոնց են հալվում...
> ...


Մի հատ կազմակերպություն կար Ռոյալ Արմենիա, լավից վատից կոֆե էր ներմուծում, բովում, փաթեթավորում, վաճառում: Մի օր իրենցից անկախ հիշեցրին իրենց մաքսային իրավունքների մասին: Հիմա արդեն երկու տարի ա կոլեկտիվ բերդում են, էն դատավորն էլ, որ էլի իրանից անկախ, արդարացման դատավճւռ էր կայացրել, հիմա ֆայլաբազարում գործ ա ման գալիս:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Լավի կարոտն արդեն քիչ չէ, Ֆեդայի: Դեռ էդքան չենք խրվել վատի մեջ: Զանազանում ենք դեռ լավից:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է լոճվել-բեզռազմեր դառնալուն` տվյալ պահին բեսպրեդելնա լոճված մինչև անհնարինութուն: Չես կարծում?


Վերևի գրածս լոճաց բեսպրիդելի մի հատ անմեղ օրինակ էր:

----------


## Fedayi

> Լավի կարոտն արդեն քիչ չէ, Ֆեդայի: Դեռ էդքան չենք խրվել վատի մեջ: Զանազանում ենք դեռ լավից:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է լոճվել-բեզռազմեր դառնալուն` տվյալ պահին բեսպրեդելնա լոճված մինչև անհնարինութուն: Չես կարծում?


Galatea ջան, բեսպրեդել ա, բայց դրա դեմը պետք է առնել սառը ուղեղով: Ես վարդագույն լավատեսությամբ չեմ զինվել: Այ, իրականում բոլորս նույնն ենք ուզում, միջոցներն են տարբեր: Եթե այսօր պատժենք վատ ուսուցչին, կաշառակեր դասախոսին, բժշկին, աշխատողներով ընդհանուր կերպով բողոքենք շեֆերից, հարցեր բարձրացնենք ճիշտ ձևերով, ճիշտ տեղերում, այդ հարցերի լուծմանը լծվենք 10-երով, 20-երով. 30-երով, տես ոնց ենք սարեր շուռ տալու: Իսկ հիմա այդ մանր հարցերում դուխով խոսում են 1-ը, 2-ը, խոսում են, իրենք իրենց են լսում իսկ վերջում, քանի որ մյուսները սեփական կաշվի համար դողալով կուլ են տալիս ամեն ստորացում...
Ինչպես ասում են...Երեկ արդարություն էի փնտրում, այսօր աշխատանք: :Sad: 
Միասին, ու այս անգամ իսկապես, տակից մաքրենք կեղտը, հերթով, անշտապ, ամեն անգամ նոր մակարդակի դուրս գալով: Ամեն անգամ արածը օրինակ է ծառայելու մյուսների համար ու շղթայական ռեակցիա է առաջացնելու:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ուզում ես ես ասեմ իրական պայքարի ձևերից մեկը? Իրական պայքարը էն կլիներ, որ ,եկ էլ հանկարծ ձեր չսիրած Վայլուրիկով ու մնացած ալիքներով լսեինք, որ Լևոնի մարդիկ նախագահական պալատի տակ բոմբ են դրել,ու էդ իրական փաստ լիներ, մեկ էլ հանկարծ գիշերը "հանկարծամահ" է եղել պաշտպանության նախարարն ու նախագահի մյուս հենարաններ, Ալամ Կալապետիչը իսկականից Փարաքարում դվիժենի արած լիներ, ու հանկարծ լսեինք որ ">>> ցուցարարները գրավել են կառավարությունն ու այլ ռազմավարական օբյեկտներ..." և այլն: Այ սա կլիներ պայքար:
> Թե չէ հիմիկվանը ինչ ա? Անընդհատ լսում ենք Հաղթելու ենք, հաղթելու ենք, հաղթել ենք......... Ոնց եք հաղթել, ոնց եք հաղթելու?????? Գնացքը մեկնեց, պահը կորցրիք: Պայքարում հաղթում է ամենաուժեղը: Պարզվեց ամենաուժեղը Սերժն էր: Նենց որ ինչ էլ անեն, առաջիկա 10 տարին ձև չկա հաղթելու:


Որքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի, համամիտ եմ հետդ, Օվերդոզե  :Smile: 
Ֆիզիկական ոչնչացումն ամենաէֆեկտիվը կլիներ: Նետ չելավեկա նետ պռաբլեմի: 

ԲԱՅՑ:

Մեր օրերում սպանելու համար անպատիժ են մնում միայն իշխանությունները: Մարտի մեկը դրա ապացույցն է վառ: 
Եթե դրանցից որևէ մեկը սպանվեր` սկսվելու էր իսկական որս մարդկանց վրա: Հիմիկվա վիճակը, երբ ում ուզում բանտ են գցում, երանելի կթվար:

Իսկ ուժով կառավարության շենքը գրավելու դեպքում կդառնայինք ագրեսոր, վայրենի  ազգ, Լևոնն էլ անօրինական նախագահ: Զոռով գահին մագլցած: 
Ոնց որ Սերժն ա:

 Սա  բուրժուադեմոկրատական հեղափողությունա: Ոչ թե զոռբայության հաշվին ու արյան գնով իշխանության զավթում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ուզում ես ես ասեմ իրական պայքարի ձևերից մեկը? Իրական պայքարը էն կլիներ, որ ,եկ էլ հանկարծ ձեր չսիրած Վայլուրիկով ու մնացած ալիքներով լսեինք, որ Լևոնի մարդիկ նախագահական պալատի տակ բոմբ են դրել,ու էդ իրական փաստ լիներ, մեկ էլ հանկարծ գիշերը "հանկարծամահ" է եղել պաշտպանության նախարարն ու նախագահի մյուս հենարաններ, Ալամ Կալապետիչը իսկականից Փարաքարում դվիժենի արած լիներ, ու հանկարծ լսեինք որ ">>> ցուցարարները գրավել են կառավարությունն ու այլ ռազմավարական օբյեկտներ..." և այլն: Այ սա կլիներ պայքար:
> Թե չէ հիմիկվանը ինչ ա? Անընդհատ լսում ենք Հաղթելու ենք, հաղթելու ենք, հաղթել ենք......... Ոնց եք հաղթել, ոնց եք հաղթելու?????? Գնացքը մեկնեց, պահը կորցրիք: Պայքարում հաղթում է ամենաուժեղը: Պարզվեց ամենաուժեղը Սերժն էր: Նենց որ ինչ էլ անեն, առաջիկա 10 տարին ձև չկա հաղթելու:


1.Ավրորա հածանավ...Լենին-28 :LOL:  էս ինչ անիրական բաներ ես ասում:Էդ ,որ երկրում ես վերջին 50 տարում լսել ,որ բոմբ-մոմբ դնեն?/Աֆրիկայից կամ ՀՀ-ից օրինակ չբերես/Պրովոկացիա ,ընդ որում `անարդյունք...
2.Քիչ թե շատ գրագետ,քիչ թե շատ հերոսացած/1990-ականներ/ՊՆ-ից ինչ ես ուզում? :Think: ...Պրովոկացիա ,ընդ որում `անարդյունք...
3.Փարաքարում "սամալյոտներն են դվիժեննի անում" :LOL: 
4.Օրինակ,ինչի ռազմավարական օբյեկտները պիտի ցուցարարները գրավեն ? :Xeloq: Պրովոկացիա ,ընդ որում `անարդյունք...
5.Դա չէր լինի պայքար,դա կլիներ համաժողովրդական հոգեկան հիվանդություն... :LOL: Պրովոկացիա ,ընդ որում `անարդյունք...
6.Ճիշտ ես լսում...հաղթելու ենք :Smile: 
7.Հըլը շատ "գնացքներ կգան": :Smile: 
8.Իրոք պայքարում ամենաուժեղն է հաղթում? :LOL: 
9.Ես կասեի ամենաուժեղը ՎՎ Պուտինն է: :Think: 
10.Իսկ հաղթելու ձեւ հաստատ կա.............................................. :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Galatea ջան, բեսպրեդել ա, բայց դրա դեմը պետք է առնել սառը ուղեղով: Ես վարդագույն լավատեսությամբ չեմ զինվել: Այ, իրականում բոլորս նույնն ենք ուզում, միջոցներն են տարբեր: Եթե այսօր պատժենք վատ ուսուցչին, կաշառակեր դասախոսին, բժշկին, աշխատողներով ընդհանուր կերպով բողոքենք շեֆերից, հարցեր բարձրացնենք ճիշտ ձևերով, ճիշտ տեղերում, այդ հարցերի լուծմանը լծվենք 10-երով, 20-երով. 30-երով, տես ոնց ենք սարեր շուռ տալու: Իսկ հիմա այդ մանր հարցերում դուխով խոսում են 1-ը, 2-ը, խոսում են, իրենք իրենց են լսում իսկ վերջում, քանի որ մյուսները սեփական կաշվի համար դողալով կուլ են տալիս ամեն ստորացում...
> Ինչպես ասում են...Երեկ արդարություն էի փնտրում, այսօր աշխատանք:
> Միասին, ու այս անգամ իսկապես, տակից մաքրենք կեղտը, հերթով, անշտապ, ամեն անգամ նոր մակարդակի դուրս գալով: Ամեն անգամ արածը օրինակ է ծառայելու մյուսների համար ու շղթայական ռեակցիա է առաջացնելու:


Ֆեդայ ջան, տակից կեղտը մաքրում են նորածին էրեխեքի մոտ: Իսկ եթե դա արդեն նորածին չի, այլ եքա հորթ ա, ու էլի իրա տակի կեղտը մաքրել ինքնուրույն չի կարողանում, կներեք դա արդեն զզվելի է: Նման մեծահասակին մեկուսացնում են հասարակությունից: 
Ապեր, Հայաստանում տաս տարի արդարացման դատավճիռ չի եղել: Մի օրինակ կար, վերրևի գրածս, էն էլ դատավորին հանել են գործից: Չկա ապեր, նիխտ: Համակարգը գլխից փտած է: Ռակով հիվանդին վիտամիններով չեն բուժում:

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Որքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի, համամիտ եմ հետդ, Օվերդոզե 
> Ֆիզիկական ոչնչացումն ամենաէֆեկտիվը կլիներ: Նետ չելավեկա նետ պռաբլեմի: 
> 
> ԲԱՅՑ:
> 
> Մեր օրերում սպանելու համար անպատիժ են մնում միայն իշխանությունները: Մարտի մեկը դրա ապացույցն է վառ: 
> Եթե դրանցից որևէ մեկը սպանվեր` սկսվելու էր իսկական որս մարդկանց վրա: Հիմիկվա վիճակը, երբ ում ուզում բանտ են գցում, երանելի կթվար:
> 
> Իսկ ուժով կառավարության շենքը գրավելու դեպքում կդառնայինք ագրեսոր, վայրենի  ազգ, Լևոնն էլ անօրինական նախագահ: Զոռով գահին մագլցած: 
> ...


Տենց բան անելու լինեին մարտի 1-ին կանեյին: Այդ օրը իշխանությունը ԼՏՊ ոտքերի տակ էր: Մի թեթև ֆիթ ցուցարարներին ու ՀՀ կառավարությունը չէ, Վրաստանին էլ վրից կգրավեին: Բայց դե նպատակը երբեք էլ ուժով որևէ բան գրավելը չի եղել: Ճիշտ եք: 
Իսկ հիմա որոշ "միակ տղամարդիկ" մեղադրում են, որ չեկավ չհանգստացրեց: Այ...հայրենակից.. որ չհանգստացներ, հիմա դու պիտի որևէ արաբական երկրում պախկված  լինեիր լավագույն դեպքում: 
Ռազմական հեղաշրջում մեզ պետք չի: Գիտենք թե դա ինչ է բերում: Ոչ մի լավ բանի:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ռազմական հեղաշրջում մեզ պետք չի: Գիտենք թե դա ինչ է բերում: Ոչ մի լավ բանի:[/QUOTE]

100 տոկոս... :Smile:

----------


## Fedayi

> Ֆեդայ ջան, տակից կեղտը մաքրում են նորածին էրեխեքի մոտ: Իսկ եթե դա արդեն նորածին չի, այլ եքա հորթ ա, ու էլի իրա տակի կեղտը մաքրել ինքնուրույն չի կարողանում, կներեք դա արդեն զզվելի է: Նման մեծահասակին մեկուսացնում են հասարակությունից: 
> Ապեր, Հայաստանում տաս տարի արդարացման դատավճիռ չի եղել: Մի օրինակ կար, վերրևի գրածս, էն էլ դատավորին հանել են գործից: Չկա ապեր, նիխտ: Համակարգը գլխից փտած է: Ռակով հիվանդին վիտամիններով չեն բուժում:


Տրիբու ջա'ն, պատկերավոր ու անհաջող համեմատությունների համար ճարտար լեզուս խոդի չգցեմ...
Քո օրինակը չի հակասում իմ ասածին. եթե գնաս մի հատ էլ ծեծ ուտես Ռոյալ-ի գործերը չեն ուղղվելու. ես առաջարկում եմ սկսել կենցաղից, եթե փոխենք այդ գարշելի ստրկամիտ մտածելակերպը: Օրինակ, ես, չվախենալով, որ գլխիս շուռ կգա, մեր ամբիոնը "տակնուվրա" եմ արել մի առիթով, ու 2 տարի հետո նույն դասախոսները համաձայնում են իմ հետ: Ու հավատա, էնքան էլ անմեղ դեպք չէր: Դեպքից հետո ճանապարհները բաց են բոլոր նրանց համար, ում իրավունքները կոտնահարվեն: Սա ուղղակի` կոնցեպցիան ըմբռնելու համար: Նույնը կարելի է անել հասարակական մյուս ինստիտուտներում:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբու ջա'ն, պատկերավոր ու անհաջող համեմատությունների համար ճարտար լեզուս խոդի չգցեմ...
> Քո օրինակը չի հակասում իմ ասածին. եթե գնաս մի հատ էլ ծեծ ուտես Ռոյալ-ի գործերը չեն ուղղվելու. ես առաջարկում եմ սկսել կենցաղից, եթե փոխենք այդ գարշելի ստրկամիտ մտածելակերպը: Օրինակ, ես, չվախենալով, որ գլխիս շուռ կգա, մեր ամբիոնը "տակնուվրա" եմ արել մի առիթով, ու 2 տարի հետո նույն դասախոսները համաձայնում են իմ հետ: Ու հավատա, էնքան էլ անմեղ դեպք չէր: Դեպքից հետո ճանապարհները բաց են բոլոր նրանց համար, ում իրավունքները կոտնահարվեն: Սա ուղղակի` կոնցեպցիան ըմբռնելու համար: Նույնը կարելի է անել հասարակական մյուս ինստիտուտներում:


Արդարություն, օրինականություն, սրտկամիդ մտածելակերպի փոփոխություն ընդհանրական դոգմաների նկատմամբ տրամաբանական հավաստիություն ներշնչելու համար դժվար թե գտնվեին ավելի զորեղ միջոցներ, քան չապացուցված, բայց սուրբ ճշմարտության տեղ մատուցվող, ընդհանուրից մակաբերվող և մասնավորին վերաբերող ցանկացած պնդում։
Ֆեդայ ջան, առանց նեղանալու ընգեր, եթե ես էլ դու էլ տաս հատ ամբիոն շուռ տանք համալսարանում, դրանից ոչ մի բան չի փոխվի, քանի որ դրանք մասնավոր դեպքեր են, ընդհանուր քայքայված համալսարանական միջավայրում: Կամ ավելի կոնկրետ, եթե մեքենան հին, փդած, լխկած ավտոյա, ինչքան ուզում ես մատոռ ու կառոպկա ռեմոնտ արա, մեկ է մի պահ մի տեղ պիտի լռվի ու մեր կյանք ու առողջությունը վտանգի: Այսինք մեքենան փոխելու ժամանակն է:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Մարդու մեջ անհրաժեշտ է արթնացնել "իսանին":Այսօր Հայաստանում աշխատում են ամեն կերպ թմրեցնել մարդկանց գիտակցությունը:Ընդ որում այդ ամենը իշխանության կողմից կատարվում է գիտակցված եւ կարելի է ասել ծրագրավորած :Հեռուստաընկերությունները,իշխանական մամուլը,դպրոցները ,ԲՈՒՀ-երը ամեն կերպ փորձում են սպանել մարդու քաղաքացիական գիտակցությունը :Պայքարել պետք է այս ամենի դեմ...
Մարդկանց հասցրել են ցածրագույն էակներին/այլ արտահայտություն չգտա/բնորոշ մակարդակի:Հիմա մեր երիտասարդության/որն ամենակարեւորն է/մի ստվար հատված "օտար խաղերից" ու "երջանիկ դժբախտությունից" չի ուշանում:էդ հըլը քիչ չի հաջորդ օրն էլ կաֆեներում ու ինստիտուտներում լայնածավալ քննարկումներ են ընթանում նախորդ օրվա սերիաներից:Նույնը կարելի ասել նաեւ տարեցների մասին:
Բայց այնուամենայնիվ այսօր Հայաստանում արդեն կա որոշակի շարժ այս առումով,չնայած ամեն կերպ փորձում են այդ էլ վերացնեն: 
ԵՎ ասեմ ,որ առաջին հերթին յուրաքնչյուրս պետք է սկսենք մեզնից...

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ինձ հետ էլա նման դեպք պատահաել, Ֆեդայի: Հայերենիս դասախոսին 150 ներկայությամբ ասեցի, որ անգրագետա ու հիմար: Ճիշտն ասեցի, է, սուտը չորանա:  Ու ապացուցեցի, հիմնավորեցի նաև սսածս:

Արդյունքում ինձ` կուրսի լավագույն հայարեն իմացողին (\առանց ավելորդ համեստության) դիպլոմում մի հատ պուպուշ "երեք" նվիրեցին  :Smile: 

Սա էլա մոդել: Դասախոս եմ` ինչ կուզեմ կնշանակեմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ֆեդայի, այս հոդվածներ կարդացած կլինես.
http://new.aravot.am/am/articles/society/40921/view
Արի հիմա մի հարյուր, չէ հազար հոգով գնանք ու հարկային իրավունքներ թափահարենք: Կարծու՞մ ես դրանից մուլտի գրուպի մուծած հարկերն ավելանալու են: Հենա առավոտից իրկուն կառավարությունը հարկային դաշտ բերելու մասին հոգեցունց ելույթներ ա ունենում, իսկ այդ ընթացքու ախպեր տղեքը, որոնք ընտրությունների ժամանակ փող էին ծախսել, հետ են բերում ծախսած փողերը: Այ էս աբեսպրիդելը ընգեր, սրա դեմն առնել չա քո ասած մեթոդներով: Չնայած պիտի համաձայնվեմ, որ քո ասածներն էլ են պետք, բայց հաստատ ոչ հիմա ու ոչ այս պայմաններում:

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Արդյունքում ինձ` կուրսի լավագույն հայարեն իմացողին (\առանց ավելորդ համեստության) դիպլոմում մի հատ պուպուշ "երեք" նվիրեցին


փաստորեն դու տռոյիշնիկ ես, ինչ ամոթ ա  :LOL: 
Հետաքրքիրը գիտեք որն է, որ հիմա սաղ ֆորումին հավաքենք բոլորի հետ էլ նման մի բան պատահած կլինի: Ինձ էլ մարքեթինգից իրեք դրին այնբանի համար որ դասախոսը նոր տարուց առաձ, ձկով, բդով, խնձորով էր գնահատական դնում: կարճ ասած մարքեթինգ էր անում: Բերնիցս եկածն ասեցի կաշառակեր բդամոլին, բողոքեցի դեկանատում, վաստակեցի մի հատ իրեք: Մեր ինստիտուտը մնաց նույն քամբախը:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> փաստորեն դու տռոյիշնիկ ես, ինչ ամոթ ա 
> Հետաքրքիրը գիտեք որն է, որ հիմա սաղ ֆորումին հավաքենք բոլորի հետ էլ նման մի բան պատահած կլինի: Ինձ էլ մարքեթինգից իրեք դրին այնբանի համար որ դասախոսը նոր տարուց առաձ, ձկով, բդով, խնձորով էր գնահատական դնում: կարճ ասած մարքեթինգ էր անում: Բերնիցս եկածն ասեցի կաշառակեր բդամոլին, բողոքեցի դեկանատում, վաստակեցի մի հատ իրեք: Մեր ինստիտուտը մնաց նույն քամբախը:


Դե հա, ինչքան դու ես տռոյըշնիկ, էնքան էլ ես  :Smile:  Իսկ էդ որ ինստիտուտն էր? էդ քամբախը, էլի  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մարդու մեջ անհրաժեշտ է արթնացնել "իսանին":Այսօր Հայաստանում աշխատում են ամեն կերպ թմրեցնել մարդկանց գիտակցությունը:Ընդ որում այդ ամենը իշխանության կողմից կատարվում է գիտակցված եւ կարելի է ասել ծրագրավորած :Հեռուստաընկերությունները,իշխանական մամուլը,դպրոցները ,ԲՈՒՀ-երը ամեն կերպ փորձում են սպանել մարդու քաղաքացիական գիտակցությունը :Պայքարել պետք է այս ամենի դեմ...
> Մարդկանց հասցրել են ցածրագույն էակներին/այլ արտահայտություն չգտա/բնորոշ մակարդակի:Հիմա մեր երիտասարդության/որն ամենակարեւորն է/մի ստվար հատված "օտար խաղերից" ու "երջանիկ դժբախտությունից" չի ուշանում:էդ հըլը քիչ չի հաջորդ օրն էլ կաֆեներում ու ինստիտուտներում լայնածավալ քննարկումներ են ընթանում նախորդ օրվա սերիաներից:Նույնը կարելի ասել նաեւ տարեցների մասին:
> Բայց այնուամենայնիվ այսօր Հայաստանում արդեն կա որոշակի շարժ այս առումով,չնայած ամեն կերպ փորձում են այդ էլ վերացնեն: 
> ԵՎ ասեմ ,որ առաջին հերթին յուրաքնչյուրս պետք է սկսենք մեզնից...


Մարկիզ ջան, դու կոմս ես, դուքս ես ընկեր: 
Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: 
Ցածրագույն էակը մեղմ է ասված: Դառել ենք ավտրալոպիթեկներ, ու արագ տեմպերով գնում ենք դեպի շիմպանզեացում: 
Մի հատ օրինակ երեկվա Առավոտից: 
Մարզի առողջապահության վարչության պետ Սամվել Ղազարյանը  երկու օր առաջ «ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերությամբ հայտարարել էր. «Ի՞նչ պարտադիր է հացադուլավորներին ամեն վայրկյան այցելել, երբ կանչ կլինի, այն ժամանակ էլ բժշկական օգնություն կցուցաբերվի»: 
Էսի, էս կենդանին, էս անողնաշարավորը, ամիոբան,  հողաթափիկը առողջապահության պատասխանատու է: 
Իսկ ջահելության մասի խոսք չա: Հետքրքրությունների սամանը "սոտովիս քսեմ սոտովիդդ, տենաք ումն ա ավելի թանկ" տիպի էրոտիկ զբաղմունքներից էն կողմ չի անցնում, շատ դեպքերում:  Բարեբախտաբար կան նաև լիքը, լիքը-լիքը լավ երիտասարդներ, որոնք իրենց որակով տարբերվում են սոտովիկներից, թե չէ դատապարտված էինք:

----------


## dvgray

> Հետաքրքիրը գիտեք որն է, որ հիմա սաղ ֆորումին հավաքենք բոլորի հետ էլ նման մի բան պատահած կլինի: Ինձ էլ մարքեթինգից իրեք դրին այնբանի համար որ դասախոսը նոր տարուց առաձ, ձկով, բդով, խնձորով էր գնահատական դնում: կարճ ասած մարքեթինգ էր անում: Բերնիցս եկածն ասեցի կաշառակեր բդամոլին, բողոքեցի դեկանատում, վաստակեցի մի հատ իրեք: Մեր ինստիտուտը մնաց նույն քամբախը:


Պետք է…  :LOL: 
Պետք է. Ձեռքը թափով սեղմելուց հետո, քիչ -քիչ սեղմելու ուժը թուլացնել: Ես միշտ էտ ձև եմ արել: Ու արդյունքում բոլորն էլ գոհ են եղել: Հաղթել է արդարությունը, իսկ ագահ "ռաջան"  էլ, դողալով իր վերջին մնացորդների վրա, որանց ձեռք չեմ տվել, բավարարվել է դրանցով: Էնպես որ մինչև վերջ գնալ պետք չի: Պետք է ժամանակին կանգնացել "մեքենան":
Նույնը նաև Սերժի դեպքում: Եթե շատ սեղմելուց հետո իրան ասենք թողնես մի կոլխոզ, ու ինքը մնա էտ կոլխոզի նախագահ, հավատա որ շատ գոհ ու երջանիկ կլինի, իր լաճերին կասի ՝ "Տեսա՞ք ոնց սրան տիրացա, այ սենց են անում  :LOL: ", ու բոլորն էլ գոհ կլինին:
Պետք ա միշտ հիշել, որ դիմացինը շաաաատ ագահ ա, ու դա օգտագործել ավելորդ արյունից խուսափելու համար: Համ փոքր օրինակներում, համ մեեեեծ -երում:
 :Smile:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե հա, ինչքան դու ես տռոյըշնիկ, էնքան էլ ես  Իսկ էդ որ ինստիտուտն էր? էդ քամբախը, էլի


Ասեմ էլ հետս քննարկող չի լինի է: 
Ժողը: 
Վայ մեռնի դրա տերը.. վաաաաաաայ: Դրա համար էլ մեր գլխավոր բիմեսմեմները լիֆչիկանեմեցադոդիկներն են:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Դե հա, ինչքան դու ես տռոյըշնիկ, էնքան էլ ես  Իսկ էդ որ ինստիտուտն էր? էդ քամբախը, էլի


Սաղ հեչ, քո համար երկու կիլոմտր վերլուծություն էի գրել հաղթելու հավանականության մասին: Հուսադրող էր, թե չէ ?

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ասեմ էլ հետս քննարկող չի լինի է: 
> Ժողը: 
> Վայ մեռնի դրա տերը.. վաաաաաաայ: Դրա համար էլ մեր գլխավոր բիմեսմեմները լիֆչիկանեմեցադոդիկներն են:
> 
> Սաղ հեչ, քո համար երկու կիլոմտր վերլուծություն էի գրել հաղթելու հավանականության մասին: Հուսադրող էր, թե չէ ?


Ժող,  հա? հմմ...լավ կադրերա ժողը տալիս  :Smile:  Փաստորեն  :Smile: 
Լավն էր վերլուծությունն, Ամբիոնախոս: Շնորհակալ եմ, որ այդքան ուշադիր գտնվեցիք անձիս նկատմամբ:

Դիվ  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող,  հա? հմմ...լավ կադրերա ժողը տալիս  Փաստորեն 
> Լավն էր վերլուծությունն, Ամբիոնախոս: Շնորհակալ եմ, որ այդքան ուշադիր գտնվեցիք անձիս նկատմամբ:
> 
> Դիվ


Լուսավորեք մեղավորիս, դուք որտեղի կադր եք?
Ժողի հույսին որ մնայինք, կադր չէ, մաշած պլյոնկա էլ չէինք դառնա:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Պետք է… 
>  Եթե շատ սեղմելուց հետո իրան ասենք թողնես մի կոլխոզ, ու ինքը մնա էտ կոլխոզի նախագահ, հավատա որ շատ գոհ ու երջանիկ կլինի, իր լաճերին կասի ՝ "Տեսա՞ք ոնց սրան տիրացա, այ սենց են անում ", ու բոլորն էլ գոհ կլինին:


Ապեր, պրոբլեմների մեծ մասն էլ սկսվում է այնտեղից, որ կոլտնտեսության նախագահը, կամ ավելի շուտ կոլխոզի նախագեն, դառնում է Երկրի Նախագահ, կամ Երգրի Նախագե:

----------


## Fedayi

> Ինձ հետ էլա նման դեպք պատահաել, Ֆեդայի: Հայերենիս դասախոսին 150 ներկայությամբ ասեցի, որ անգրագետա ու հիմար: Ճիշտն ասեցի, է, սուտը չորանա:  Ու ապացուցեցի, հիմնավորեցի նաև սսածս:
> 
> Արդյունքում ինձ` կուրսի լավագույն հայարեն իմացողին (\առանց ավելորդ համեստության) դիպլոմում մի հատ պուպուշ "երեք" նվիրեցին 
> 
> Սա էլա մոդել: Դասախոս եմ` ինչ կուզեմ կնշանակեմ:


Տո, նենց հնչեղություն կտայի հարցին, որ դեկան-մեկան, ռեկտոր-բան-ման ափալ-թափալ բերանս կփակերին ներողություն կխնդրեին վդաբավոկ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լուսավորեք մեղավորիս, դուք որտեղի կադր եք?
> Ժողի հույսին որ մնայինք, կադր չէ, մաշած պլյոնկա էլ չէինք դառնա:


Կներեք արտահայտությանս համար` Բրյուսովն եմ ավարտել  :Blush: 

Մեր կադրերն էլ նենց ոչինչ լավն են:  :Smile:  Շարժման լիքը մասնակիցներ ունենք:  :Smile:  Մոտիկ էլա, է Ազատության հրապարակին շենքը:

----------


## dvgray

> Ապեր, պրոբլեմների մեծ մասն էլ սկսվում է այնտեղից, որ կոլտնտեսության նախագահը, կամ ավելի շուտ կոլխոզի նախագեն, դառնում է Երկրի Նախագահ, կամ Երգրի Նախագե:


Այո:
Իսկ քաղաքական գործիչներն էլ բանտախցում թախթաբիտի են հաշվում:
Սա հենց մեր դեպքն է:  Ինչքան շուտ դա ժողովուրդը հասկանա, էնքնա հեշտ կլինի դրան կոլխոզ ուղարկելը:
Ըստ որոշ վերսիաի, "քաջ" Նազարին կոլխոզ քշելու համար իրենց "գեղից" մոտիկ մեկին ա պետք ճարել  :Smile: :

----------


## Fedayi

> Ֆեդայի, այս հոդվածներ կարդացած կլինես.
> http://new.aravot.am/am/articles/society/40921/view
> Հետաքրքիրը գիտեք որն է, որ հիմա սաղ ֆորումին հավաքենք բոլորի հետ էլ նման մի բան պատահած կլինի: Ինձ էլ մարքեթինգից իրեք դրին այնբանի համար որ դասախոսը նոր տարուց առաձ, ձկով, բդով, խնձորով էր գնահատական դնում: կարճ ասած մարքեթինգ էր անում: Բերնիցս եկածն ասեցի կաշառակեր բդամոլին, բողոքեցի դեկանատում, վաստակեցի մի հատ իրեք: Մեր ինստիտուտը մնաց նույն քամբախը:


Աբե'ր, բերածս օրինակը մի' լոկալացրու: Բախտդ բերեց, մարքեթինգի ամբիոնից եմ, ում հետ ես հարց ունեցել? Ասա' գնանք միրուքը փիտրենք: Հիմա ամբիոնը մեծ առումով կաշառք չկա, չի էլ կարա լինի, կլինի միայն ախմախի համար: Ինձ նման մեկի հետ չի կարա լինի: Սա է խնդիրը: Եղեք հաստատակամ:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Աբե'ր, բերածս օրինակը մի' լոկալացրու: Բախտդ բերեց, մարքեթինգի ամբիոնից եմ, ում հետ ես հարց ունեցել? Ասա' գնանք միրուքը փիտրենք: Հիմա ամբիոնը մեծ առումով կաշառք չկա, չի էլ կարա լինի, կլինի միայն ախմախի համար: Ինձ նման մեկի հետ չի կարա լինի: Սա է խնդիրը: Եղեք հաստատակամ:


Ֆեդայ, ճիշտ ես: Բայց նայի: Ասենք ես դու ու Տրիբունը պայքարեցինք կաշառակերության դեմ ու հաղթեցինք: 
Ի դեպ ես հաղթել եմ ինստիտուտում , եթե հենց կաշառքներից խոսենք: Ֆիզկուլտիս դասախոսը 10.000 դրամ թե ինչքան փող էր ուզում, կամ էլ սաղ ամառ պիտի գնայի վազ տայի դահլիճում: Մի երկու անգամ տեսավ լրջին տված գնում վազում եմ, ասեց` լավ էլ մի արի, նշանակում եմ...գժի տեղ դրեց վայթեմ: 

Բայց հարցը գիտես որնա? 45 հոգանոց կուրսից մենակ 3 ընկերուհիով հրաժարվեցինք փողը տալ: Հասկանում ես?

----------


## dvgray

> Աբե'ր, բերածս օրինակը մի' լոկալացրու: Բախտդ բերեց, մարքեթինգի ամբիոնից եմ, ում հետ ես հարց ունեցել? Ասա' գնանք միրուքը փիտրենք: Հիմա ամբիոնը մեծ առումով կաշառք չկա, չի էլ կարա լինի, կլինի միայն ախմախի համար: Ինձ նման մեկի հետ չի կարա լինի: Սա է խնդիրը: Եղեք հաստատակամ:


Fedayi
Լավ ես անում, որ պայքարում ես: Ապրես  :Smile: :
Բայց շատ մի ոգևորվիր: Տեսե՞ ես վագրի կռիվը շակալների հետ:
Հավանականություն կա, որ շակալները հոշոտեն վագրին:
Որպեսի էտ հավանականությունը փոքրանա,... շատ փոքրանա, դառնա չնչին, ու կյանքը գնա իր, նորմալ, բնության գծած հունով, պետք է հարցերը նաև գլխանց լուծվեն:
Սակայն համաձայն եմ, որ առաջին հերթին պետք է ժողովրդի ստրկական մտածելակերպը վերանա, չքվի: Սակայն տենց բան միանգամից միայն հեքիաթում է լինում: Ժողովրդին "Սասունցի Դավիթներ" են պետք դուխ տալու, ոգեշնչելու համար: Դա շատ լավ գիտեն հոտած գլուխները: 
 :Wink:

----------


## Fedayi

> Fedayi
> Լավ ես անում, որ պայքարում ես: Ապրես :
> Բայց շատ մի ոգևորվիր: Տեսե՞ ես վագրի կռիվը շակալների հետ:
> Հավանականություն կա, որ շակալները հոշոտեն վագրին:
> Որպեսի էտ հավանականությունը փոքրանա,... շատ փոքրանա, դառնա չնչին, ու կյանքը գնա իր, նորմալ, բնության գծած հունով, պետք է հարցերը նաև գլխանց լուծվեն:
> Սակայն համաձայն եմ, որ առաջին հերթին պետք է ժողովրդի ստրկական մտածելակերպը վերանա, չքվի: Սակայն տենց բան միանգամից միայն հեքիաթում է լինում: Ժողովրդին "Սասունցի Դավիթներ" են պետք դուխ տալու, ոգեշնչելու համար: Դա շատ լավ գիտեն հոտած գլուխները:


Հ.Գ ԴԻՎԻԳՐԵՅ, քեզ կպատասխանեմ այսպես:
Կոկորդիլոսի հետ ջրում չեն վիճում: Դա է իմ և Ձեր մոտեցումների տարբերությունը:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հ.Գ ԴԻՎԻԳՐԵՅ, քեզ կպատասխանեմ այսպես:
> Կոկորդիլոսի հետ ջրում չեն վիճում: Դա է իմ և Ձեր մոտեցումների տարբերությունը:


Նայած` ով է վիճում: Ու հետո հարց է առաջանում` արդյոք դա կոկորդիլոս է :Think:

----------


## Fedayi

> Բայց հարցը գիտես որնա? 45 հոգանոց կուրսից մենակ 3 ընկերուհիով հրաժարվեցինք փողը տալ: Հասկանում ես?


Քո ու քո երեք ընկերների օրինակը անպայման կազդեր իմ և իմ ընկերների վրա: Բա եթե մարդը խակ ա, ծնողների արդար քրտինքը քամուն ա տալիս, դասախոսն ա մեղավոր ?/մեր մոդելում իշխանական բուրգը/: Եթե ես չեմ տալիս, դասախոսն ա մեղավոր, բայց եթե ես եմ փող տալիս ես եմ մեղավոր:
Դե մենք էլ դասախոսի դիմակը կպայթեցնենք, օրինակն էլ հասկացողի համար ուսանելի կլինի, չհասկացողն էլ նույն մակաբույծը կմնա: Իմ կարծիքով, ով պիտի որ հասկանա, նա կհասկանա, իսկ ամեն ինչ հասկացողների համար է արվելու: Թե չէ ես թքած ունեմ, թե Բրյուսովի թեթևամիտ լրբերից մեկը, կամ ժող-ի հաստաբոխախ հարուստի տղեն կհասկանա, թե չէ, որ դասախոսն իրավունք չունի կաշառք վերցնել:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Acis

> Լուսավորեք մեղավորիս, դուք որտեղի կադր եք?
> Ժողի հույսին որ մնայինք, կադր չէ, մաշած պլյոնկա էլ չէինք դառնա:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Ապեր, պրոբլեմների մեծ մասն էլ սկսվում է այնտեղից, որ կոլտնտեսության նախագահը, կամ ավելի շուտ կոլխոզի նախագեն, դառնում է Երկրի Նախագահ, կամ *Երգրի Նախագե*:


կներես իհարկե եթե սխալվում եմ Պրն. Տրիբուն, բայց ձեր գրառումները կարդալիս հիշեցի մեր ընկերներից Երջոյի լավ բարեկամին որը ապրում ու ստեղծագործում է Տյան Շանի լեռների ստորոտում ու խոստացել էր անպայման կումիս ուղարկել քաղբանտարկյալներին: Եթե սա քեզ ոչինչ չի ասում կներես ու never mind

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ինձ հետ էլա նման դեպք պատահաել, Ֆեդայի: Հայերենիս դասախոսին 150 ներկայությամբ ասեցի, որ անգրագետա ու հիմար: Ճիշտն ասեցի, է, սուտը չորանա:  Ու ապացուցեցի, հիմնավորեցի նաև սսածս:
> 
> Արդյունքում ինձ` կուրսի լավագույն հայարեն իմացողին (\առանց ավելորդ համեստության) դիպլոմում մի հատ պուպուշ "երեք" նվիրեցին 
> 
> Սա էլա մոդել: Դասախոս եմ` ինչ կուզեմ կնշանակեմ:


Ես ու իմ նմանները փաստորեն խարխլում են մեր պետականության հիմքերը :Sad: , խոստովանում եմ :Sad: ` մի անգամ կաշառք եմ տվել, բայց ոչ թե դասախոսն է պահանջել, այլ ես իմ կամքով 30 րոպե թթվել եմ դասախոսի ականջին մինչև համաձայնեց, և որն է ամենասարսափելին, ես նրան կաշառեցի որ 5 ստանամ, ու ստացա:

----------


## dvgray

> Հ.Գ ԴԻՎԻԳՐԵՅ, քեզ կպատասխանեմ այսպես:
> Կոկորդիլոսի հետ ջրում չեն վիճում: Դա է իմ և Ձեր մոտեցումների տարբերությունը:


Ես քեզ ասում եմ շակալ, դու ասում ես կոկորդիլոս, են էլ ջրում  :Think: : 
…
Համաձայն եմ որ մեր տարբերությունը մեծ է:  :Smile: 
Բայց չարժի տարբերության վրա կենտրոնանալ: Ավելի լավ է գտնել, թե ինչ է ընդհանուր  :Wink: :  Սա էլ ա իմ մոտեցումը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> կներես իհարկե եթե սխալվում եմ Պրն. Տրիբուն, բայց ձեր գրառումները կարդալիս հիշեցի մեր ընկերներից Երջոյի լավ բարեկամին որը ապրում ու ստեղծագործում է Տյան Շանի լեռների ստորոտում ու խոստացել էր անպայման կումիս ուղարկել քաղբանտարկյալներին: Եթե սա քեզ ոչինչ չի ասում կներես ու never mind


Փաստորեն բոլորս Տյան Շանից իջնում ենք Ակումբ: Բայց ասեմ, որ դա չի նշանակում որ Տյան Շանի կլուբը փագում ենք: Ընդհակառակը, Տյան Շանի կլուբն ընդարձավում է, ու իր համար նոր հորիզոններ է բացում գործելու: Վերջին իրադարաձությունները` "Կանոնդարության" ու ակտիվիստների հետ համագործակցության, դրա լավագույն օրինակն են: Մի բան ասեմ, տեղը չեմ բերում: Սպասում եմ PM-ի:

----------


## Acis

> կներես իհարկե եթե սխալվում եմ Պրն. Տրիբուն, բայց ձեր գրառումները կարդալիս հիշեցի մեր ընկերներից Երջոյի լավ բարեկամին որը ապրում ու ստեղծագործում է Տյան Շանի լեռների ստորոտում ու խոստացել էր անպայման կումիս ուղարկել քաղբանտարկյալներին: Եթե սա քեզ ոչինչ չի ասում կներես ու never mind


ի դեպ սույն բարեկամը նաև "վարակածոցն յանկիացն" կատաղի հակառակորդ էր :Smile: 

ոճը անգրգնելի է by the way :Smile:

----------


## Overdose

> Փաստորեն բոլորս Տյան Շանից իջնում ենք Ակումբ: Բայց ասեմ, որ դա չի նշանակում որ Տյան Շանի կլուբը փագում ենք: Ընդհակառակը, Տյան Շանի կլուբն ընդարձավում է, ու իր համար նոր հորիզոններ է բացում գործելու: Վերջին իրադարաձությունները` "Կանոնդարության" ու ակտիվիստների հետ համագործակցության, դրա լավագույն օրինակն են: Մի բան ասեմ, տեղը չեմ բերում: Սպասում եմ PM-ի:


Մտահոգ ջան, 6 կմ-ից ոճդ իրան զգացնել ա տալիս: 2 օր էլ համբերեիր, արգելափակումից դուրս կգաիր: Համ էլ զգույշ էս նիկով էլ քֆուր-մֆուր չանես:
Ես տեղդ լինեի թազա նիկս Մտազբաղ կդնեի

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մտահոգ ջան, 6 կմ-ից ոճդ իրան զգացնել ա տալիս: 2 օր էլ համբերեիր, արգելափակումից դուրս կգաիր: Համ էլ զգույշ էս նիկով էլ քֆուր-մֆուր չանես:
> Ես տեղդ լինեի թազա նիկս Մտազբաղ կդնեի


Օվերդոզե, այ Օվերդոզե  :Smile:  Տենց համոզված մի եղիր: 

Սխալվել կա, բան կա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քո ու քո երեք ընկերների օրինակը անպայման կազդեր իմ և իմ ընկերների վրա: Բա եթե մարդը խակ ա, ծնողների արդար քրտինքը քամուն ա տալիս, դասախոսն ա մեղավոր ?/մեր մոդելում իշխանական բուրգը/: Եթե ես չեմ տալիս, դասախոսն ա մեղավոր, բայց եթե ես եմ փող տալիս ես եմ մեղավոր:
> Դե մենք էլ դասախոսի դիմակը կպայթեցնենք, օրինակն էլ հասկացողի համար ուսանելի կլինի, չհասկացողն էլ նույն մակաբույծը կմնա: Իմ կարծիքով, ով պիտի որ հասկանա, նա կհասկանա, իսկ ամեն ինչ հասկացողների համար է արվելու: Թե չէ ես թքած ունեմ, թե Բրյուսովի թեթևամիտ լրբերից մեկը, կամ ժող-ի հաստաբոխախ հարուստի տղեն կհասկանա, թե չէ, որ դասախոսն իրավունք չունի կաշառք վերցնել:


Ֆեդայի, 
Ասեմ որ մեր մոտեցումները սկզբունքորեն հակադիր են: Ես չեմ ասում որ դու սխալվում ես, ու պետք չէ որ առանձին անհատները պայքարեն ասենք կաշառակերության դեմ: Ըդհակառակը, կողմ եմ որ պայքարեն: Ես էլ ամեն ինչ անում եմ, որ պայքարեմ: բայց անահտների պայքարով իրավիճակը շտկել հնարավոր չէ: Պրոբլեմը համակարգային է: Հիմա ավելի մանրամասնեմ ասելիքս: 
Մարդկանց մեծ խումբը` հասարակությունը, ինքնին միշտ հակված է քաոսի ու չի կարող ինքնուրույն կարգ ու կանոն հաստատել: Դրա համար էլ հասարակությունը, զարգացման ինչ-որ պահի հասկացել է, որ իրեն պետք է պետություն համապատասխան ինստիտուտներով, որ ապահովագրի հասարակությանը քաոսից: Մենք մեզ զրկում ենք մեր իրավունքների ու եկամուտների մի մասից, որ պահենք այդ պետությունը: Հիմա, Հընգեր ջան.
1. Եթե ես ստեղծել եմ դատախազություն, ուրեմն դա դատախազության պարտքն է պայքարել հանցագործության դեմ, այդ թվում նաև կաշառակերության, ու պետական մեղադրանք ներկայացնել, ոչ թե իմ` անհատի: 
2. Եթե ստեղծել եմ ու պահում եմ հարկային ու մաքսային մարմիններ, ուրեմն դրանք են պարտավոր իրականացնել նորմալ հարկային ու մաքսային գործառույթներ ու հույսները չդնել իմ` անհատիս, ինքնագիտակցության վրա:
3. Ստեղծել եմ ոստիկանություն, որ կարգ ու կանոն ապահովի, ու բռնի հանցագործին, ու հույսը չդնի որ ես ու իմ ընկերները պիտի ի սկզբանե բոլորս կարգ ու կանոնանվոր լինենք: 
4. Ստեղծել եմ դատարաններ, որ արդարադատություն իրականացնեն, ու մեր մեղավոր երկրային կյանքի ընթացքում հույսներս չդնենք Աստվածային արդարադատության վրա: 
5. Ստեղծել եմ կրթության նախարարություն ու կրթության համար այլ պատասխանատու մարմիններ, որ նորմալ կրթություն տան բոլոր ուսանողներին ու հույսները չդնեն թե որ ուսանողն է ավելի կամ պակաս սիրում ու հարգում իրա հոր փողերը, որ կաշառք վերցնեն կամ չվերցնեն:
6. Ստեղծել եմ քաղաքապետարան ու համայնքապետարաններ, որ իրենց համապատսխան մարմինները զբաղվեն քաղաքի սանիտարական վիճակով, ու հույսները չդնեն դպրոցականների ու ուսանողների շաբաթօրյակների վրա: 

Ու էլի մի շարք սենց բաներ:

Վերջին հաշվոր ստեղծել եմ ու պահում եմ պետություն, որ էս ամեն ինչը մե համաի անի: Պետությունը հո մենակ չենք ստեղծել նրա համար, որ անունը դնենք Հայաստան ու ազգային հավաքականով ֆուտբոլ խաղանք: 

Ես չեմ ասում, որ անհատ քաղաքացիները ընդհանրապես ոչ մի դերակատարում չպետք է ունենան: Պետք է ունենան: Բայց այդ դերակատարումը պետք է լինի ի լրումն պետության կողմից արդեն նորմալ իրականացվող միջոցառումների: 
Հիմա, եթե ներկա իշխանությունները ամեն ինչ արել են, որ վերը թվարկված պետական մարմինները (իսկ դրանք ավելի շատ են քան նշված 5-ը) իրենց ֆունկցիաները իրականացնելու փոխարեն զբաղված են դրան լրիվ հակառակ գործունեությամբ.

1. Դատախազությունը սաղի վրա գործ կարելով, բացի նրանցից ու իրոք պետք է մեղադրանք առաջադրել: 
2. Ոստիկանությունը բռնում է ում ուզես, բացի իսկական հանցագործներից: 
3. Հարկայինը մինչր վերջ կկթի մի հատ բուդկչու, բայց գամփռների մազին չի կպնի:
4. Դատարանը կպեչատի դատախազության բերած ուզածդ մեղադրանքը, արդար թե անարդար: 
5.Կրթության մարմինները դպրոցներում երեխեքի ծնողների զաստավիտով փող կհավաքեն, ու ամեն օր կասեն որ տենց բան չկա, ոնց որ մեր երեխեքը չեն դպրոցու սովորում:
6. Քաղաքապետարանն ու համայնքապետարանները ամեն օր բետոնից կաֆեի ու բոռդելի շինարարության թույլատվություն կտան, մի հարուր ծառ կտրելով, ու բենզինն էլ ֆուկ կանեն, որ զիբիլ հավաքող մի հատ մեքենա չկարողանա փողոց դուրս գալ:

Կարճ ասած, եթե պետությունը,  իր բոլոր ինտիտուտներով, զբաղված է ամեն ինչով, բացի իր վրա ուղղակիորեն դրված ֆունկցիաներից, ապեր, ես դեպքում, ես դու, մյուսը, Պողոսը, Պեդրոսը, ինչքան ուզում ենք առանձին առանձին, տակից, ներքևից պայքարենք հասարակության բացասական երևույթների դեմ, բան չի փոխվելու: Մենակ ես, դու մյուսը, Պողոսն ու Պեդրոսը, մեզ լավ ենք զգալու: Էտքան բան: 

Հընգեր, խի ենք էս դուքյանը բացել, անունն էլ դրել պետություն: Որ պետական ֆունկցիաներ իրականացնի: Եթե չի իրականացնելու, ու հույսը դնելու է մեր ինքնագիտակցության վրա, ու մի բան էլ որ բողոքենք, հավաքելու ու տփելու է սաղիս, կամ կրակելու ու սպանելու է, ուրեմն ում բողկին է պետք էս պետությունը, փագենք կչոռտու:      

Ապեր, ամբող պայքարի գաղափարախոսությունն էլ հենց դրանում է, որ կոլեկտիվ ուժերով պայքարենք այդ բացասական երևույթների դեմ, որոնք համակարգված են: Համակարգված չարիքի դեմ համախմբված պայքար է պետք: Առանձին առանձին պայքարելով բան դուրս չի գա:

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Մտահոգ ջան, 6 կմ-ից ոճդ իրան զգացնել ա տալիս: 2 օր էլ համբերեիր, արգելափակումից դուրս կգաիր: Համ էլ զգույշ էս նիկով էլ քֆուր-մֆուր չանես:
> Ես տեղդ լինեի թազա նիկս Մտազբաղ կդնեի


Ապեր, չվառես էլի, մարդու չասես հանկարծ:

----------


## Overdose

> Օվերդոզե, այ Օվերդոզե  Տենց համոզված մի եղիր: 
> 
> Սխալվել կա, բան կա:


Ինքն ա կյանք ջան :Wink:  Սաղ ակումբում մենակ մի հոգի կա <ի պատիվ իրան, ինչ որ ճիշտ ա, ճիշտ ա> որ տենց երկար ու փաստերով հիմնավորված պատասխաններ ա գրում: Բացի դրանից ոճը նույնն ա

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օվերդոզե, այ Օվերդոզե  Տենց համոզված մի եղիր: 
> 
> Սխալվել կա, բան կա:


Ասում ես:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ինքն ա կյանք ջան Սաղ ակումբում մենակ մի հոգի կա <ի պատիվ իրան, ինչ որ ճիշտ ա, ճիշտ ա> որ տենց երկար ու փաստերով հիմնավորված պատասխաններ ա գրում: Բացի դրանից ոճը նույնն ա


Օվերդոզե...ես իհարկե գիտեմ, որ ես կյանք եմ, բայց մի քիչ ուշադիր եղիր ինձ ուղղված  արտահայտություններումդ, լա՞վ:

Չեմ պատրաստվում քեզ հակառակում համոզել....կարծում եմ Ամբիոնախոսը հիմա, իսկ մտահոգը վաղը` սեփական ուժերով կապացուցեն սխալ լինելդ  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինքն ա կյանք ջան Սաղ ակումբում մենակ մի հոգի կա <ի պատիվ իրան, ինչ որ ճիշտ ա, ճիշտ ա> որ տենց երկար ու փաստերով հիմնավորված պատասխաններ ա գրում: Բացի դրանից ոճը նույնն ա


Ինքն ա: Մի քանի ոճային առանձնահատկություններ կասես, որ մենք էլ իմանանք, թե դու ոնց իմացար: Պետք է շտապ փոխել գրելաոճը: Ինչ անեմ այ մարդ, ուզբեկերեն գրեմ??

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օվերդոզե...ես իհարկե գիտեմ, որ ես կյանք եմ, բայց մի քիչ ուշադիր եղիր ինձ ուղղված  արտահայտություններումդ, լա՞վ:
> 
> Չեմ պատրաստվում քեզ հակառակում համոզել....կարծում եմ Ամբիոնախոսը հիմա, իսկ մտահոգը վաղը` սեփական ուժերով կապացուցեն սխալ լինելդ


Մի խառնեք խաղաթղթերը հարգելիս: Եթե մարդը համոզված է իր ճշմարտացիության մեջ, թողեք մնա իր համոզմունքներին: Մենք հարգում ենք մտքի, խղճի, խոսքի ազատությունը:
Վառին, հորս արև, վառին...

----------


## Ambrosine

Մտահոգն ու Տրիբունը տարբեր մարդիկ են: Հա, լուրջ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մտահոգն ու Տրիբունը տարբեր մարդիկ են: Հա, լուրջ


Պատկերացրեք, նրանք տարբեր անուններ ունեն: Իսկ ինչքան լուրջ ?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պատկերացրեք, նրանք տարբեր անուններ ունեն: Իսկ ինչքան լուրջ ?


Դու Մտահոգը չես: Ով ես չգիտեմ, բայց Մտահոգը չես: Այ էդքան լուրջ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դու Մտահոգը չես: Ով ես չգիտեմ, բայց Մտահոգը չես: Այ էդքան լուրջ


Բայց ես էլ եմ մտահոգ: 
Կամ ինչի՞ Մտահոգը ինձանից լավն ա…
Մի հատ բերեք էտ Մտահոգին մոտս էլի: Տենամ ինչո՞վ ա տենց մտահոգված:
Աստղ ջան, դու էլ Մտահոգի ֆանգրուփից ե՞ս, ընգեր…

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Ես թեմայի շուրջ բոլոր գրառումները չեմ կարդացել, սակայն վերջին գրառումներից դատելով մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի ամենամեծ պատասխանատուն կամ Մտահոգն է կամ Տրիբունը:

----------


## Fedayi

> Ֆեդայի, 
> Ասեմ որ մեր մոտեցումները սկզբունքորեն հակադիր են: Ես չեմ ասում որ դու սխալվում ես, ու պետք չէ որ առանձին անհատները պայքարեն ասենք կաշառակերության դեմ: Ընդհակառակը, կողմ եմ որ պայքարեն: Ես էլ ամեն ինչ անում եմ, որ պայքարեմ: բայց անահտների պայքարով իրավիճակը շտկել հնարավոր չէ: Պրոբլեմը համակարգային է: Հիմա ավելի մանրամասնեմ ասելիքս: 
> Մարդկանց մեծ խումբը` հասարակությունը, ինքնին միշտ հակված է քաոսի ու չի կարող ինքնուրույն կարգ ու կանոն հաստատել: Դրա համար էլ հասարակությունը, զարգացման ինչ-որ պահի հասկացել է, որ իրեն պետք է պետություն համապատասխան ինստիտուտներով, որ ապահովագրի հասարակությանը քաոսից: Մենք մեզ զրկում ենք մեր իրավունքների ու եկամուտների մի մասից, որ պահենք այդ պետությունը: Հիմա, Հընգեր ջան.
> 1. Եթե ես ստեղծել եմ դատախազություն, ուրեմն դա դատախազության պարտքն է պայքարել հանցագործության դեմ, այդ թվում նաև կաշառակերության, ու պետական մեղադրանք ներկայացնել, ոչ թե իմ` անհատի: 
> 2. Եթե ստեղծել եմ ու պահում եմ հարկային ու մաքսային մարմիններ, ուրեմն դրանք են պարտավոր իրականացնել նորմալ հարկային ու մաքսային գործառույթներ ու հույսները չդնել իմ` անհատիս, ինքնագիտակցության վրա:
> 3. Ստեղծել եմ ոստիկանություն, որ կարգ ու կանոն ապահովի, ու բռնի հանցագործին, ու հույսը չդնի որ ես ու իմ ընկերները պիտի ի սկզբանե բոլորս կարգ ու կանոնանվոր լինենք: 
> 4. Ստեղծել եմ դատարաններ, որ արդարադատություն իրականացնեն, ու մեր մեղավոր երկրային կյանքի ընթացքում հույսներս չդնենք Աստվածային արդարադատության վրա: 
> 5. Ստեղծել եմ կրթության նախարարություն ու կրթության համար այլ պատասխանատու մարմիններ, որ նորմալ կրթություն տան բոլոր ուսանողներին ու հույսները չդնեն թե որ ուսանողն է ավելի կամ պակաս սիրում ու հարգում իրա հոր փողերը, որ կաշառք վերցնեն կամ չվերցնեն:
> 6. Ստեղծել եմ քաղաքապետարան ու համայնքապետարաններ, որ իրենց համապատսխան մարմինները զբաղվեն քաղաքի սանիտարական վիճակով, ու հույսները չդնեն դպրոցականների ու ուսանողների շաբաթօրյակների վրա: 
> ...


Աբե'ր, ճիշտ ես է, ճիշտ ես` ֆունկցիաներ բաներ: Ինձ էլ գրեթե դարձրիք նախագահին կից` կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարի հանձնաժողովի անդամ: Լսի, իմ ընկերը, որ ալարում է սեփական ականջը քորել, որ իր բարօրրության համար տեղի-անտեղի իսկի բիբը չի մեծացրել, հակառակը` պետության հաշվին անվճար սովորում էր, հանրահավաքների օրերին առյուծ էր կտրել. ազատություն, արդարություն, վերջ ստրկությանը...ՆԼԾ-ի հետևանքներ: Դու ինձ ասա, իմ ասածները երբեք չփորձած երիտասարդը ինչ իրավունք ունի պետությունից բան պահանջել: Անհատները օրինակներ են ծառայելու մյուսների համար, հաջորդ անգամ ձեռնամուխ ենք լինելու ավելի լուրջ հարցերի բարձրացմանն ու լուծմանը և այլն: Սա է խորհուրդս: Լավ, վերջը...
Թե չէ ոնց որ մազոխիստ լինեք, էլի ծեծ եք ուզում, մանավանդ երբ դա արդարացված չէ, գրեթե ինքնանպատակ, այսինքն շատ բան չես փոխելու...գուցե միայն առողջական վիճակդ:
Դու ինձ ահա ինչ ասա...Էտ ոնց եք համակարգը փոխելու: Իրավիճակային վերլուծությունը սկսենք այստեղից. Սերժին ու իր "ոհմակին" գահընկեց եք արել, ով ա բարձրանում, ինչ ա փոխում, որ չի փոխում ինչ եք անում և այլն? Փառք ու պատիվ քեզ, եթե սառը, տրամաբանական, հիմնավորված պատասխան տաս: Գնդակը քո դաշտում ա, մենձ ախպեր:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց ես էլ եմ մտահոգ: 
> Կամ ինչի՞ Մտահոգը ինձանից լավն ա…
> Մի հատ բերեք էտ Մտահոգին մոտս էլի: Տենամ ինչո՞վ ա տենց մտահոգված:
> Աստղ ջան, դու էլ Մտահոգի ֆանգրուփից ե՞ս, ընգեր…


Էլի մտահոգ եղի, ով ա քեզ բան ասում?
Կարող ա Բուշին էլ ուզես, որ մոտդ բերենք?
Իսկ դու ինչի ես տենց տրամադրված Մտահոգի դեմ, քեզ ինչ ա արել?
Մտահոգը ֆանգրուպա կարող ա և ունի, բայց մենք ընկերներ ենք, էդքան բան

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ես թեմայի շուրջ բոլոր գրառումները չեմ կարդացել, սակայն վերջին գրառումներից դատելով մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի ամենամեծ պատասխանատուն կամ Մտահոգն է կամ Տրիբունը:


Լրիվ ոստիկանի պես դատեցիր :LOL:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Լրիվ ոստիկանի պես դատեցիր :LOL: [/QUOTE]


Դու ինչպես կդատեիր, եթե թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդալով մտնեիր մի ֆորում ու տեսնեիր, որ այնտեղ Տրիբունի կամ Մտահոգի ինքությունն են ուզում պարզել: Ձեզ մոտ ոստիկանական տրամադրությունները արդեն առկա էին, երբ ես հայտնվեցի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դու ինչպես կդատեիր, եթե թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդալով մտնեիր մի ֆորում ու տեսնեիր, որ այնտեղ Տրիբունի կամ Մտահոգի ինքությունն են ուզում պարզել: Ձեզ մոտ ոստիկանական տրամադրությունները արդեն առկա էին, երբ ես հայտնվեցի:


Դե ես թեման վերջին էջերից չէի կարդա, այլ սկզբից :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էլի մտահոգ եղի, ով ա քեզ բան ասում?
> Կարող ա Բուշին էլ ուզես, որ մոտդ բերենք?
> Իսկ դու ինչի ես տենց տրամադրված Մտահոգի դեմ, քեզ ինչ ա արել?
> Մտահոգը ֆանգրուպա կարող ա և ունի, բայց մենք ընկերներ ենք, էդքան բան


Որովհետև ոնցա որ ինքը ֆանգրուփ ունի, ես չունեմ: Տարրական մարդկային նախանձ: Ծանոթ չես այդ հատկանիշի հետ? Սաղով ընգել եք պաշտպանում եք? Կրակն ընգանք մի բան գրեցինք, Մտահոգն ա. Մտահոգը չի.. 
Բուշին չեմ ուզում, Մտահոգին եմ ուզում, բերեք մոտս մի հատ փետուրները քամուն տամ, ֆանգրուփին էլ հետը:

----------


## Վիշապ

Հարգելի անքուն մտահոգներ, կարծում եմ լավ կլինի իսկապես հարգել այս ակումբի կանոնադրությունը ու փորձել հետևել, հակառակ դեպքում հօդս են ցնդում այս երկրում  կարգ ու կանոն ստեղծելու բոլոր հույսերը, եթե մի ակումբի կարգ ու կանոն չենք կարողանում ինքներս պահպանել։ Զրույցի համար ակումբը կարծես թե առանձին բաժին ունի, կարելի է շարունակել այնտեղ։ 
Մասնավորապես ինձ այս ակումբը առաջին հերթին գրավել է իր կանոնադրությամբ ու կանոններին հետևելու մոդերատորների հետևողականությամբ ու նաև ադմինիստրատորի սկզբունքայնությամբ։ Եկեք ապացուցենք, որ մենք կարող ենք քննարկումները կատարել կանոններով։ Թեմայից դուրս գրառում եմ անում, ու կխնդրեմ ջնջել իմ այս գրառումը։
Հ.Գ. Պարոնայք, կանոններին հետևելը բնավ էլ ղզիկություն չի, դա պարզապես մեր ժողովրդի մենթալիտետում է այդպես :Tongue:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Դու ինձ ահա ինչ ասա...Էտ ոնց եք համակարգը փոխելու: Իրավիճակային վերլուծությունը սկսենք այստեղից. Սերժին ու իր "ոհմակին" գահընկեց եք արել, ով ա բարձրանում, ինչ ա փոխում, որ չի փոխում ինչ եք անում և այլն? Փառք ու պատիվ քեզ, եթե սառը, տրամաբանական, հիմնավորված պատասխան տաս: Գնդակը քո դաշտում ա, մենձ ախպեր:[/QUOTE]

Ինչպես եք պատկերացնում Սերժին գահընկեց անելը? Եթե նույնիսկ պատկերացնենք, որ հեղաշրջումը բարեհաջող ավարտվել է ու ԼՏՊ-ն նախագահ է: Բայց ախր մեր հարգարժան երկրորդը "ստիպել է" (չնայած չակերտները ավելորդ են) բոլոր ռազմական, պետական և քաղաքականությունից հեռու մնացած ուժերին կամ էս կողմը բռնել կամ էն կողմը: Դե նրանք էլ արեցին, նույնիսկ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի ներկայիս նախագահը բավական կտրուկ արտահայտվեց ԼՏՊ-ի հասցեին: Այս ամենից հետո, եթե վերջինս նախահագ դառնա, ինչպես են նրանք նայելու միմյանց աչքերի: Հո չեն կարող մոռանալ այն, ինչ ասել և արել են միմյանց: Եթե ԼՏՊ-ն հաղթանակի, ապա սպասեք մեծ հրաշքների: Հավատում եք հրաշքներին?

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Դե ես թեման վերջին էջերից չէի կարդա, այլ սկզբից


25-26 Էջ? Իսկ երբ հասենի այստեղ, ապա էլի մի էդքան... ու էդպես շարունակ? Չէ, ջանս:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հարգելի անքուն մտահոգներ, կարծում եմ լավ կլինի իսկապես հարգել այս ակումբի կանոնադրությունը ու փորձել հետևել, հակառակ դեպքում հօդս են ցնդում այս երկրում  կարգ ու կանոն ստեղծելու բոլոր հույսերը, եթե մի ակումբի կարգ ու կանոն չենք կարողանում ինքներս պահպանել։ Զրույցի համար ակումբը կարծես թե առանձին բաժին ունի, կարելի է շարունակել այնտեղ։ 
> Մասնավորապես ինձ այս ակումբը առաջին հերթին գրավել է իր կանոնադրությամբ ու կանոններին հետևելու մոդերատորների հետևողականությամբ ու նաև ադմինիստրատորի սկզբունքայնությամբ։ Եկեք ապացուցենք, որ մենք կարող ենք քննարկումները կատարել կանոններով։ Թեմայից դուրս գրառում եմ անում, ու կխնդրեմ ջնջել իմ այս գրառումը։
> Հ.Գ. Պարոնայք, կանոններին հետևելը բնավ էլ ղզիկություն չի, դա պարզապես մեր ժողովրդի մենթալիտետում է այդպես


ՀԱՄԱՄԻՏ ԵՄ

----------


## Ambrosine

> Որովհետև ոնցա որ ինքը ֆանգրուփ ունի, ես չունեմ: Տարրական մարդկային նախանձ: Ծանոթ չես այդ հատկանիշի հետ? Սաղով ընգել եք պաշտպանում եք? Կրակն ընգանք մի բան գրեցինք, Մտահոգն ա. Մտահոգը չի.. 
> Բուշին չեմ ուզում, Մտահոգին եմ ուզում, բերեք մոտս մի հատ փետուրները քամուն տամ, ֆանգրուփին էլ հետը:


Դու էդքան չկաս, որ իրա փետուրները քամուն տաս :Ok:  Հետո, ինչի ես թշնամանք ստեղծում, կարող ա դուք էլ ընկերանաք: Պաշտպանում ենք, որովհետև, ինչպես ասացի, մենք ընկերներ ենք: նույն հաջողությամբ կարող ա քո հետ էլ ընկերանանք, էդ դեպքում կարաս վստահ լինես, որ մեջքիդ կանգնած ենք
Նախանձին ծանոթ չեմ, քանի որ երբեք չեմ նախանձում: Ու փակի էս թեման կամ գնա <<Մտահոգի արգելափակման հարցը>> թեմա: Բոլոր հարցերիդ կպատասխանեմ միայն այդ թեմայում
Համամիտ եմ Վիշապի հետ

----------


## Fedayi

> Ինչպես եք պատկերացնում Սերժին գահընկեց անելը? Եթե նույնիսկ պատկերացնենք, որ հեղաշրջումը բարեհաջող ավարտվել է ու ԼՏՊ-ն նախագահ է: Բայց ախր մեր հարգարժան երկրորդը "ստիպել է" (չնայած չակերտները ավելորդ են) բոլոր ռազմական, պետական և քաղաքականությունից հեռու մնացած ուժերին կամ էս կողմը բռնել կամ էն կողմը: Դե նրանք էլ արեցին, նույնիսկ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի ներկայիս նախագահը բավական կտրուկ արտահայտվեց ԼՏՊ-ի հասցեին: Այս ամենից հետո, եթե վերջինս նախահագ դառնա, ինչպես են նրանք նայելու միմյանց աչքերի: Հո չեն կարող մոռանալ այն, ինչ ասել և արել են միմյանց: Եթե ԼՏՊ-ն հաղթանակի, ապա սպասեք մեծ հրաշքների: Հավատում եք հրաշքներին?


Ես էլ եմ դա ասում: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ "պայքարի" մեջքին հասարակությունը կանգնած չէ, մի բան էլ ավելի. եթե էս անգամ չափն անցան, պատին են դայաղ անելու մասսային:  Լավ. սպասենք, տենանք ինչ են ասում, կոնկրետ ծրագիր, կոնկրետ մեխանիզմներ...

----------


## Ambrosine

> 25-26 Էջ? Իսկ երբ հասենի այստեղ, ապա էլի մի էդքան... ու էդպես շարունակ? Չէ, ջանս:


Հավաստիացնում եմ, որ շատ արագ կկարդաս, շատ հետաքրքիր է, մենք էլ մատներս կախ կգցենք :LOL: , որ գաս հասնես

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Հավաստիացնում եմ, որ շատ արագ կկարդաս, շատ հետաքրքիր է, մենք էլ մատներս կախ կգցենք, որ գաս հասնես


Շատ երախտապարտ եմ, բայց ցանկանում եմ ներեղություն խնդրել ու մասնակցել զրույցին այս տեղից: Ներող, կարող են կրկվող մտքեր լինեն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինչպես եք պատկերացնում Սերժին գահընկեց անելը? Եթե նույնիսկ պատկերացնենք, որ հեղաշրջումը բարեհաջող ավարտվել է ու ԼՏՊ-ն նախագահ է: Բայց ախր մեր հարգարժան երկրորդը "ստիպել է" (չնայած չակերտները ավելորդ են) բոլոր ռազմական, պետական և քաղաքականությունից հեռու մնացած ուժերին կամ էս կողմը բռնել կամ էն կողմը: Դե նրանք էլ արեցին, նույնիսկ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի ներկայիս նախագահը բավական կտրուկ արտահայտվեց ԼՏՊ-ի հասցեին: Այս ամենից հետո, եթե վերջինս նախահագ դառնա, ինչպես են նրանք նայելու միմյանց աչքերի: Հո չեն կարող մոռանալ այն, ինչ ասել և արել են միմյանց: Եթե ԼՏՊ-ն հաղթանակի, ապա սպասեք մեծ հրաշքների: Հավատում եք հրաշքներին?


Ես պատկերացնում եմ Միլոշեվիչի պես, բայց դա կարծում եմ շուտ չի լինելու։ Պատմությունն ու առհասարակ ինֆորմացիան, գաղափարները, ժողովրդի մենթալիտետը սարսափելի մուտացիայի են ենթարկվել, համենայն դեպս ազգի ներկայացուցիչների մեջ կան շատ «անմեղ» մարդիկ, որոնք ինֆորմացիոն ազդեցության տակ բոլորովին սխալ պատկերացում ունեն իրավիճակի մասին, ու կարող են հերոսին խառնել դավաճանի հետ և հակառակը։ Հիմնականում մեր սիրելի հեռուստաընկերությունների դեմագոգիայով լեցուն քարոզչության արդյունքն է։ Իսկ ակունքների տեղը հստակ է։ Քարոզչության դեմ պայքարել կարելի է կամ քարոզչության աղբյուրները վերացնելով, կամ հակաքարոզչությամբ։ Կարծում եմ հիմա նկատվում է որոշակի պասիվություն ընդդիմության կողմից այս առումով, ու թերևս շատ ենք խրվել ճահճուտում, հետևաբար ըստ իս կամ վերջնական խեղդվելու ենք, կամ էլ փյունիկի պես այրվելու ենք ու մոխիրների միջից հարություն ենք առնելու, այսինքն մեզ ապագայում սպասվում են տառապանքներ։ Կարծում եմ այլ լավ բանի արժանի չենք, այսինքն այդպես էլ պիտի լինի, քանզի հատկապես վերջին տարիներին բավականին շեղվել ենք մեր իրական ակունքներից, բարոյապես  մեծ անկում է տեղի ունեցել։

Հ.Գ. Ինչևէ, մեկ է թեմայից շեղվել ենք, ու ես գնացի բաբաշ անելու, ծանր մի տարեք, մենք տառապանքներ սիրող մազոխիստ ժողովուրդ ենք, այնպես որ թուլացեք, և աշխատեք բավականություն ստանալ :Tongue:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Ես էլ եմ դա ասում: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ "պայքարի" մեջքին հասարակությունը կանգնած չէ, մի բան էլ ավելի. եթե էս անգամ չափն անցան, պատին են դայաղ անելու մասսային:  Լավ. սպասենք, տենանք ինչ են ասում, կոնկրետ ծրագիր, կոնկրետ մեխանիզմներ...


Հասարակության հետ կապված համամիտ չեմ: Իմ շրջապատի գոնե 60%-ը այսքանից հետո էլ է պատրաստ ընտրություններին ձայնը տալ ԼՏՊ-ին և մասնակեցել նրա կազմակերպած բոլոր ցույցերին:

----------


## Fedayi

> Հասարակության հետ կապված համամիտ չեմ: Իմ շրջապատի գոնե 60%-ը այսքանից հետո էլ է պատրաստ ընտրություններին ձայնը տալ ԼՏՊ-ին և մասնակեցել նրա կազմակերպած բոլոր ցույցերին:


Ապեր, էտ ոնց ա ստացվում, որ մեկի մոտ 60 տոկոսը դրան են տալիս, մյուսի մոտ ուր գնում է, դրանից գարշողների է հանդիպում: 
Չէ, էս աշխարհն ի սկզբանե սխալ է կառուցվել :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես էլ եմ դա ասում: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ "պայքարի" մեջքին հասարակությունը կանգնած չէ, մի բան էլ ավելի. եթե էս անգամ չափն անցան, պատին են դայաղ անելու մասսային:  Լավ. սպասենք, տենանք ինչ են ասում, կոնկրետ ծրագիր, կոնկրետ մեխանիզմներ...


100 հոգին դեռ հասարակություն չի
Հիմիկվա իշխանությունները հլը պիտի իրանք պատերից պոկվեն, որ նոր մտածեն` ժողովրդի հետ ինչ անեն

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Ես պատկերացնում եմ Միլոշեվիչի պես, բայց դա կարծում եմ շուտ չի լինելու։ Պատմությունն ու առհասարակ ինֆորմացիան, գաղափարները, ժողովրդի մենթալիտետը սարսափելի մուտացիայի են ենթարկվել, համենայն դեպս ազգի ներկայացուցիչների մեջ կան շատ «անմեղ» մարդիկ, որոնք ինֆորմացիոն ազդեցության տակ բոլորովին սխալ պատկերացում ունեն իրավիճակի մասին, ու կարող են հերոսին խառնել դավաճանի հետ և հակառակը։ Հիմնականում մեր սիրելի հեռուստաընկերությունների դեմագոգիայով լեցուն քարոզչության արդյունքն է։ Իսկ ակունքների տեղը հստակ է։ Քարոզչության դեմ պայքարել կարելի է կամ քարոզչության աղբյուրները վերացնելով, կամ հակաքարոզչությամբ։ Կարծում եմ հիմա նկատվում է որոշակի պասիվություն ընդդիմության կողմից այս առումով, ու թերևս շատ ենք խրվել ճահճուտում, հետևաբար ըստ իս կամ վերջնական խեղդվելու ենք, կամ էլ փյունիկի պես այրվելու ենք ու մոխիրների միջից հարություն ենք առնելու, այսինքն մեզ ապագայում սպասվում են տառապանքներ։ Կարծում եմ այլ լավ բանի արժանի չենք, այսինքն այդպես էլ պիտի լինի, քանզի հատկապես վերջին տարիներին բավականին շեղվել ենք մեր իրական ակունքներից, բարոյապես  մեծ անկում է տեղի ունեցել։


Դու գրեթե ասում ես, որ ԼՏՊ-ի հաղթանակից հետո ամեն ինչ ավելի վատ է լինելու: Հեղաշրջումը այնքան էլ անիրատեսական չէ, որքան թվում է: Միայն թե ցանկացած գործողություն, նամանավանդ պատմական նման մեծ միջադեպերը, համաշխարհային պատմության տեսանկյունից չեն անկարող աննպատակ լինել: Որը կլինի մեր խեղճերիս հեղաշրջման նպատակը? Այն որ վհուկների մի ինքնատիպ որս է սկսվելու? Դա իհարկե շատ հետաքրքիր է, բայց արդեն անիրատեսական:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Ապեր, էտ ոնց ա ստացվում, որ մեկի մոտ 60 տոկոսը դրան են տալիս, մյուսի մոտ ուր գնում է, դրանից գարշողների է հանդիպում: 
> Չէ, էս աշխարհն ի սկզբանե սխալ է կառուցվել


Էս հարցում ես ու դու նման ենք իշխանություն-ընդմիությանը; Եթե երկուսս էլ մերը պնդենք, ոչնչի չենք հասնի: Սակայն մեր վեճն էլ ազնվությունից բացի, ոչ ոք չի լուծի: Պատեհ ու անպատեհ բերման ենթարկված մարդկանց մեծ մասը հայհոյանքից, ծեծից ու գոռգոռոցներից հետո ասում է. "Արա էս ինչ սխալ արեցի, էս ոնց ընկա քս օրը, ախպեր ջան սխալ եմ արել: Տո Լևոնի հերն էլ... մերն էլ..." Էդ ոչ մի բան չի նշանակում, երբ սկսվի վհուկների որսը այդ մարդիկ ամենակատաղի որսորդներն են դառնալու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աբե'ր, ճիշտ ես է, ճիշտ ես` ֆունկցիաներ բաներ: Ինձ էլ գրեթե դարձրիք նախագահին կից` կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարի հանձնաժողովի անդամ: Լսի, իմ ընկերը, որ ալարում է սեփական ականջը քորել, որ իր բարօրրության համար տեղի-անտեղի իսկի բիբը չի մեծացրել, հակառակը` պետության հաշվին անվճար սովորում էր, հանրահավաքների օրերին առյուծ էր կտրել. ազատություն, արդարություն, վերջ ստրկությանը...ՆԼԾ-ի հետևանքներ: Դու ինձ ասա, իմ ասածները երբեք չփորձած երիտասարդը ինչ իրավունք ունի պետությունից բան պահանջել: Անհատները օրինակներ են ծառայելու մյուսների համար, հաջորդ անգամ ձեռնամուխ ենք լինելու ավելի լուրջ հարցերի բարձրացմանն ու լուծմանը և այլն: Սա է խորհուրդս: Լավ, վերջը...
> Թե չէ ոնց որ մազոխիստ լինեք, էլի ծեծ եք ուզում, մանավանդ երբ դա արդարացված չէ, գրեթե ինքնանպատակ, այսինքն շատ բան չես փոխելու...գուցե միայն առողջական վիճակդ:
> Դու ինձ ահա ինչ ասա...Էտ ոնց եք համակարգը փոխելու: Իրավիճակային վերլուծությունը սկսենք այստեղից. Սերժին ու իր "ոհմակին" գահընկեց եք արել, ով ա բարձրանում, ինչ ա փոխում, որ չի փոխում ինչ եք անում և այլն? Փառք ու պատիվ քեզ, եթե սառը, տրամաբանական, հիմնավորված պատասխան տաս: Գնդակը քո դաշտում ա, մենձ ախպեր:


Փաստորեն, ոնց որ հասկացա, երկար ներածականից հետո հարցը հետևյալն էր  "ով ա բարձրանում, ինչ ա փոխում, որ չի փոխում ինչ եք անում և այլն": 

Մինչև հարցերին անցնելը մի փոքր էլ ես ներածականեմ: 

Ամեն մարդ ինչ-որ պահի խորը թմբիրից արթնանալու իրավունք ունի, հատկապես եթե այդ հնարավորությունը լայնորեն  ընձեռված է: Սա վերաբերվում է քո ընկերոջը: Եթե ազատություն, արդարություն, վերջ ստրկությանը հասկացությունները խորթ են ասենք մի, իր բարօրության մասին շատ մտածող մարդու աշխարհընկալմանը (ի հակադրություն թամբալ ընկերոջդ), ապա այպիդի մարդուն մի բառով անվանում են կալբաստասեր: Այսինք, մի երևույթ, մարդ էլ չէ, որ իր բաօրության պրիզմայի միջով է տեսնում ցանկացած ուրիշ գործընթաց: Ընկերդ, եթե ինչ-որ պահի հասկացել է, որ սրանք են այն արժեքներ, հանուն որոնց ինքը պիտի բիբը մեծացնի ու ականջը քորի, ապա իմ ջերմ ողջույնի խոսքը ընկերոջդ:  
Անհատները օրինակ են ծառայում միայն այն դեպքում, եթե այդ անհատները հասարակական ճանաչում ունեն: Օրինակ ասենք, եթե Հոլանդիայի թագաժառանգին արագությունը գերազանցելու համար ոստիկանությունը տուգանում է, իսկ թագաժառանգը հետո մի տաս օր հեռուստասեւթյամբ բոլորից ներողություն է խնդրում, որ ինքը արագություն էր գերազանցել ու իրեն տուգանել են, այ դա լավ օրինակ է: Ու տես, սա թագաժառանգ էր: Իսկ եթե մեր թոզը վրեն, բիրդան աղեքի թուլեքը, որոնք նույնպես հասարակական ճանաչում ունեն, նույն արագությունը գերազանցելուց հետո, գայիշնիկին մի հատ սիլլա են տալիս, նենց որ ֆուռաշկեն գլխի վրա իրեք կռուգ ֆռում ա, ապեր, ու սաղ ասում են էս ինչի տղեն էր, բա տենց պտի աներ ապեր, այ այդ դեպքում, էլի, իմ, քո, մյուսի, Պողոսի, Պեդրեսի անհատական վառ օրինակները ոչ մեկի բողկին չեն լինի: 
Հիմա հարցերիդ հատ հատ:
1. Ով ա բարձրանում - նա ով ընտրվում է: Ընտրվում է բառիս բովանդակային ու ոչ թե մեր ԿԸՀ արձանագրային իմաստով:
2. Ինչ ա փոխվում - փոխվում է հասարակության բարոյահոգեբանական մթնոլորտը: Մարդիկ հավատում են, որ իրենք կարող են իրենց ձայնով որևէ բան փոխել: Մարդկանց մեջ առաջանում է պատասխանատվության զգացում, հավատ դեպի պետությունը: Իշանությունները հասկանում են, որ եթե իրենք իրենց լավ չպահեն, մյուս անգամ չեն ընտրվի, ու բարձրանում է նաև նրանց պատասխանատվությունը: 
3.  Որ չի փոխվում ինչ ենք անում - նախ, հնարավոր չի որ չփոխվի, եթե կարողանանք նորմալ ընտրություններ անցկացնել: Իսկ եթե բան չի փոխվում, անում ենք նորից այն ինչ անում ենք հիմա: Էլի դուրս ենք գալիս փողոց, գոռում գոռգոռում ենք, տփոց ենք ուտում, մինչև էլի փոխելու հնարավորություն ունենանք: Բա ընգեր, մարդա արարած ենք, հոտ չենք, որ ոնց քշեն գնանք: Հա, անըդհատ պայքարելու ենք: Անիմաստ է ? Իհարկե ոչ: Սա մարդկային էությունն է:
4. և այլն - ընգեր, սրանից հետո էլ և այլն, ահավասիկ, քանզի վասնզի չի լինում, լինում է նորմալ, նամուսով երկիր: 
Գնդակը ձու էր, մի հատ թազա աբալոշկա գնդակ ա պետք ճարել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աբե'ր, ճիշտ ես է, ճիշտ ես` ֆունկցիաներ բաներ: Ինձ էլ գրեթե դարձրիք նախագահին կից` կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարի հանձնաժողովի անդամ: Լսի, իմ ընկերը, որ ալարում է սեփական ականջը քորել, որ իր բարօրրության համար տեղի-անտեղի իսկի բիբը չի մեծացրել, հակառակը` պետության հաշվին անվճար սովորում էր, հանրահավաքների օրերին առյուծ էր կտրել. ազատություն, արդարություն, վերջ ստրկությանը...ՆԼԾ-ի հետևանքներ: Դու ինձ ասա, իմ ասածները երբեք չփորձած երիտասարդը ինչ իրավունք ունի պետությունից բան պահանջել: Անհատները օրինակներ են ծառայելու մյուսների համար, հաջորդ անգամ ձեռնամուխ ենք լինելու ավելի լուրջ հարցերի բարձրացմանն ու լուծմանը և այլն: Սա է խորհուրդս: Լավ, վերջը...
> Թե չէ ոնց որ մազոխիստ լինեք, էլի ծեծ եք ուզում, մանավանդ երբ դա արդարացված չէ, գրեթե ինքնանպատակ, այսինքն շատ բան չես փոխելու...գուցե միայն առողջական վիճակդ:
> Դու ինձ ահա ինչ ասա...Էտ ոնց եք համակարգը փոխելու: Իրավիճակային վերլուծությունը սկսենք այստեղից. Սերժին ու իր "ոհմակին" գահընկեց եք արել, ով ա բարձրանում, ինչ ա փոխում, որ չի փոխում ինչ եք անում և այլն? Փառք ու պատիվ քեզ, եթե սառը, տրամաբանական, հիմնավորված պատասխան տաս: Գնդակը քո դաշտում ա, մենձ ախպեր:


Փաստորեն, ոնց որ հասկացա, երկար ներածականից հետո հարցը հետևյալն էր  "ով ա բարձրանում, ինչ ա փոխում, որ չի փոխում ինչ եք անում և այլն": 

Մինչև հարցերին անցնելը մի փոքր էլ ես ներածականեմ: 

Ամեն մարդ ինչ-որ պահի խորը թմբիրից արթնանալու իրավունք ունի, հատկապես եթե այդ հնարավորությունը լայնորեն  ընձեռված է: Սա վերաբերվում է քո ընկերոջը: Եթե ազատություն, արդարություն, վերջ ստրկությանը հասկացությունները խորթ են ասենք մի, իր բարօրության մասին շատ մտածող մարդու աշխարհընկալմանը (ի հակադրություն թամբալ ընկերոջդ), ապա այպիդի մարդուն մի բառով անվանում են կալբաստասեր: Այսինք, մի երևույթ, մարդ էլ չէ, որ իր բաօրության պրիզմայի միջով է տեսնում ցանկացած ուրիշ գործընթաց: Ընկերդ, եթե ինչ-որ պահի հասկացել է, որ սրանք են այն արժեքներ, հանուն որոնց ինքը պիտի բիբը մեծացնի ու ականջը քորի, ապա իմ ջերմ ողջույնի խոսքը ընկերոջդ:  
Անհատները օրինակ են ծառայում միայն այն դեպքում, եթե այդ անհատները հասարակական ճանաչում ունեն: Օրինակ ասենք, եթե Հոլանդիայի թագաժառանգին արագությունը գերազանցելու համար ոստիկանությունը տուգանում է, իսկ թագաժառանգը հետո մի տաս օր հեռուստասեւթյամբ բոլորից ներողություն է խնդրում, որ ինքը արագություն էր գերազանցել ու իրեն տուգանել են, այ դա լավ օրինակ է: Ու տես, սա թագաժառանգ էր: Իսկ եթե մեր թոզը վրեն, բիրդան աղեքի թուլեքը, որոնք նույնպես հասարակական ճանաչում ունեն, նույն արագությունը գերազանցելուց հետո, գայիշնիկին մի հատ սիլլա են տալիս, նենց որ ֆուռաշկեն գլխի վրա իրեք կռուգ ֆռում ա, ապեր, ու սաղ ասում են էս ինչի տղեն էր, բա տենց պտի աներ ապեր, այ այդ դեպքում, էլի, իմ, քո, մյուսի, Պողոսի, Պեդրեսի անհատական վառ օրինակները ոչ մեկի բողկին չեն լինի: 
Հիմա հարցերիդ հատ հատ:
1. Ով ա բարձրանում - նա ով ընտրվում է: Ընտրվում է բառիս բովանդակային ու ոչ թե մեր ԿԸՀ արձանագրային իմաստով:
2. Ինչ ա փոխվում - փոխվում է հասարակության բարոյահոգեբանական մթնոլորտը: Մարդիկ հավատում են, որ իրենք կարող են իրենց ձայնով որևէ բան փոխել: Մարդկանց մեջ առաջանում է պատասխանատվության զգացում, հավատ դեպի պետությունը: Իշանությունները հասկանում են, որ եթե իրենք իրենց լավ չպահեն, մյուս անգամ չեն ընտրվի, ու բարձրանում է նաև նրանց պատասխանատվությունը: 
3.  Որ չի փոխվում ինչ ենք անում - նախ, հնարավոր չի որ չփոխվի, եթե կարողանանք նորմալ ընտրություններ անցկացնել: Իսկ եթե բան չի փոխվում, անում ենք նորից այն ինչ անում ենք հիմա: Էլի դուրս ենք գալիս փողոց, գոռում գոռգոռում ենք, տփոց ենք ուտում, մինչև էլի փոխելու հնարավորություն ունենանք: Բա ընգեր, մարդա արարած ենք, հոտ չենք, որ ոնց քշեն գնանք: Հա, անըդհատ պայքարելու ենք: Անիմաստ է ? Իհարկե ոչ: Սա մարդկային էությունն է:
4. և այլն - ընգեր, սրանից հետո էլ և այլն, ահավասիկ, քանզի վասնզի չի լինում, լինում է նորմալ, նամուսով երկիր: 
Գնդակը ձու էր, մի հատ թազա աբալոշկա գնդակ ա պետք ճարել:

----------


## Fedayi

> Էս հարցում ես ու դու նման ենք իշխանություն-ընդմիությանը; Եթե երկուսս էլ մերը պնդենք, ոչնչի չենք հասնի: Սակայն մեր վեճն էլ ազնվությունից բացի, ոչ ոք չի լուծի: Պատեհ ու անպատեհ բերման ենթարկված մարդկանց մեծ մասը հայհոյանքից, ծեծից ու գոռգոռոցներից հետո ասում է. "Արա էս ինչ սխալ արեցի, էս ոնց ընկա քս օրը, ախպեր ջան սխալ եմ արել: Տո Լևոնի հերն էլ... մերն էլ..." Էդ ոչ մի բան չի նշանակում, երբ սկսվի վհուկների որսը այդ մարդիկ ամենակատաղի որսորդներն են դառնալու:


Բանտից ազատված և ոչ մեկի չեմ ճանաչում...
Գիտես ինչն ա հետաքրքիր, որ այս կողմից էլ /հասարակ ժողովրդից/ ոչ պակաս ոգևորվածներ կան, որ ատելով ատում են այս տեսակի պայքարը, որ պատրաստ են շտուրմով հավաքելու ռազբոյնիկներին: Իմ ձեռքերն էլ են երբեմն քոր գալիս, մանավանդ նրանց ուղղությամբ, ովքեր ամբախ-զամբախ խոսում են: 
Բայց ամենացավալին էլ դա է, որ սրիկաները նրան են հասցրել, որ մենք ու դուք են անում /չնայած` այս ֆորումում բոլորս էլ մենք ենք, եթե ոչ էս թեմայում, ապա մյուսներում/ արդար գաղափարներով տոգորված հայը հայի դեմ ա դուրս գալու, խփելու, ջարդելու, ջարդվելու, Լևոնը ի վերջո փտելու ա, Սերժը դեռ 10 տարի էլ մնալու ա /առողջություն իրան/, աշխարհը ծիծաղելու ու կոմպրոմատներ ա հավաքելու, թշնամիների գործը առաջ ա գնալու և այլն:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Բանտից ազատված և ոչ մեկի չեմ ճանաչում...
> Գիտես ինչն ա հետաքրքիր, որ այս կողմից էլ /հասարակ ժողովրդից/ ոչ պակաս ոգևորվածներ կան, որ ատելով ատում են այս տեսակի պայքարը, որ պատրաստ են շտուրմով հավաքելու ռազբոյնիկներին: Իմ ձեռքերն էլ են երբեմն քոր գալիս, մանավանդ նրանց ուղղությամբ, ովքեր ամբախ-զամբախ խոսում են: 
> Բայց ամենացավալին էլ դա է, որ սրիկաները նրան են հասցրել, որ մենք ու դուք են անում /չնայած` այս ֆորումում բոլորս էլ մենք ենք, եթե ոչ էս թեմայում, ապա մյուսներում/ արդար գաղափարներով տոգորված հայը հայի դեմ ա դուրս գալու, խփելու, ջարդելու, ջարդվելու, Լևոնը ի վերջո փտելու ա, Սերժը դեռ 10 տարի էլ մնալու ա /առողջություն իրան/, աշխարհը ծիծաղելու ու կոմպրոմատներ ա հավաքելու, թշնամիների գործը առաջ ա գնալու և այլն:


Մատներդ գրում են "Լևոնը փտելու է, իսկ Սերժը 10 տարի էլ մնալու է, առոջություն իրեն", բայց սիրտդ կարծես թե Լևոնին երկար կյանք է ցանկանում, իսկ Սերժին շուտափույթ մահ: Միայն թե ես չեմ հասկանում, դու իրատես-հոռետես ես, թե իսկապես դա ես ցանկանում: Սիրուշոն է երգում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դու էդքան չկաս, որ իրա փետուրները քամուն տաս Հետո, ինչի ես թշնամանք ստեղծում, կարող ա դուք էլ ընկերանաք: Պաշտպանում ենք, որովհետև, ինչպես ասացի, մենք ընկերներ ենք: նույն հաջողությամբ կարող ա քո հետ էլ ընկերանանք, էդ դեպքում կարաս վստահ լինես, որ մեջքիդ կանգնած ենք
> Նախանձին ծանոթ չեմ, քանի որ երբեք չեմ նախանձում: Ու փակի էս թեման կամ գնա <<Մտահոգի արգելափակման հարցը>> թեմա: Բոլոր հարցերիդ կպատասխանեմ միայն այդ թեմայում
> Համամիտ եմ Վիշապի հետ


Ես մտահոգ  արգելափակման թեմայի տակ իմ կարծիքը գրել եմ: Ծանոթացեք խնդրեմ: 
Իսկ ինձ մտահոգ ընկերներ պետք չեն, ոչ էլ մեջիքս կագնողներ, ես տանկով եմ, ու միայնակ գայլ եմ: Համ էլ ինչպես տեսնում եք ոստիկանույթունն էլ մտած չմտած ընկել է հետևիցս, ձեր այդ Մտահոգի պատճառով: Այ ոստիկան, ես Մտահոգի հետ կապ չունեմ: Յան տվեք խմդրում եմ: Այ Աստղը  հնարավոր է, որ նրա համախող սադրիչներից լինի: 

Վիշապաշվիլի, առաջարկդ չի ընդունվում: Դու էլ էս Մտահոգի ֆանգրուփից ?

----------


## Fedayi

> Փաստորեն, ոնց որ հասկացա, երկար ներածականից հետո հարցը հետևյալն էր  "ով ա բարձրանում, ինչ ա փոխում, որ չի փոխում ինչ եք անում և այլն": 
> 
> Մինչև հարցերին անցնելը մի փոքր էլ ես ներածականեմ: 
> 
> Ամեն մարդ ինչ-որ պահի խորը թմբիրից արթնանալու իրավունք ունի, հատկապես եթե այդ հնարավորությունը լայնորեն  ընձեռված է: Սա վերաբերվում է քո ընկերոջը: Եթե ազատություն, արդարություն, վերջ ստրկությանը հասկացությունները խորթ են ասենք մի, իր բարօրության մասին շատ մտածող մարդու աշխարհընկալմանը (ի հակադրություն թամբալ ընկերոջդ), ապա այպիդի մարդուն մի բառով անվանում են կալբաստասեր: Այսինք, մի երևույթ, մարդ էլ չէ, որ իր բաօրության պրիզմայի միջով է տեսնում ցանկացած ուրիշ գործընթաց: Ընկերդ, եթե ինչ-որ պահի հասկացել է, որ սրանք են այն արժեքներ, հանուն որոնց ինքը պիտի բիբը մեծացնի ու ականջը քորի, ապա իմ ջերմ ողջույնի խոսքը ընկերոջդ:  
> Անհատները օրինակ են ծառայում միայն այն դեպքում, եթե այդ անհատները հասարակական ճանաչում ունեն: Օրինակ ասենք, եթե Հոլանդիայի թագաժառանգին արագությունը գերազանցելու համար ոստիկանությունը տուգանում է, իսկ թագաժառանգը հետո մի տաս օր հեռուստասեւթյամբ բոլորից ներողություն է խնդրում, որ ինքը արագություն էր գերազանցել ու իրեն տուգանել են, այ դա լավ օրինակ է: Ու տես, սա թագաժառանգ էր: Իսկ եթե մեր թոզը վրեն, բիրդան աղեքի թուլեքը, որոնք նույնպես հասարակական ճանաչում ունեն, նույն արագությունը գերազանցելուց հետո, գայիշնիկին մի հատ սիլլա են տալիս, նենց որ ֆուռաշկեն գլխի վրա իրեք կռուգ ֆռում ա, ապեր, ու սաղ ասում են էս ինչի տղեն էր, բա տենց պտի աներ ապեր, այ այդ դեպքում, էլի, իմ, քո, մյուսի, Պողոսի, Պեդրեսի անհատական վառ օրինակները ոչ մեկի բողկին չեն լինի: 
> Հիմա հարցերիդ հատ հատ:
> 1. Ով ա բարձրանում - նա ով ընտրվում է: Ընտրվում է բառիս բովանդակային ու ոչ թե մեր ԿԸՀ արձանագրային իմաստով:
> 2. Ինչ ա փոխվում - փոխվում է հասարակության բարոյահոգեբանական մթնոլորտը: Մարդիկ հավատում են, որ իրենք կարող են իրենց ձայնով որևէ բան փոխել: Մարդկանց մեջ առաջանում է պատասխանատվության զգացում, հավատ դեպի պետությունը: Իշանությունները հասկանում են, որ եթե իրենք իրենց լավ չպահեն, մյուս անգամ չեն ընտրվի, ու բարձրանում է նաև նրանց պատասխանատվությունը: 
> ...


Յաաա, ստամոքսիդ քացախ, տնաշեն, էս ուզեցար մի օրում երկիր սարքել, թագավորի օրինակ ես բերում: Անուղղելի ուտոպիստ ես աչքիս: 
Բա, ես ինչի եմ ասում հերթով, աստիճան առ աստիճան, տարեցտարի և այլն? Ասեմ ինչի? որովհետև ուտոպիստ չեմ: :Smile: 
1-2 կետերը սպասելի էին, բայց 3-ում դու հնչեցրիր իմ ուզածը /էն տփոց-բան/: Հալալ ա ինձ,  ստացա արժանի վաստակս, օրը կորած չէր: Վաղը էս կետերի շուրջ դեռ կզրուցենք...որովհետև շատ հարցեր կուտակվեցին, շատ սցենարներ, որոնց պիտի պատասխանես...ջանդ յուղի:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> ... Այ ոստիկան, ես Մտահոգի հետ կապ չունեմ: Յան տվեք խմդրում եմ: Այ Աստղը  հնարավոր է, որ նրա համախող սադրիչներից լինի: 
>  ?


Հետքերդ թաքցնելու համար ես երկակի գրում?  :Think:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հետքերդ թաքցնելու համար ես երկակի գրում?


Կներես,եթե գաղտնիք չէ `իրոք ոստիկան ես? :Smile:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Կներես,եթե գաղտնիք չէ `իրոք ոստիկան ես?


Նման թեմաները չի կարելի առանց ոստիկանների քննարկել: Վերջիվերջո եթե պատասխանատու ենք փնտրում, ապա մինիմում մեկ իրավապահ է հարկավոր:

----------


## Kuk

> Հարգելի անքուն մտահոգներ, կարծում եմ լավ կլինի իսկապես հարգել այս ակումբի կանոնադրությունը ու փորձել հետևել, հակառակ դեպքում հօդս են ցնդում այս երկրում  կարգ ու կանոն ստեղծելու բոլոր հույսերը, եթե մի ակումբի կարգ ու կանոն չենք կարողանում ինքներս պահպանել։ Զրույցի համար ակումբը կարծես թե առանձին բաժին ունի, կարելի է շարունակել այնտեղ։ 
> Մասնավորապես ինձ այս ակումբը առաջին հերթին գրավել է իր կանոնադրությամբ ու կանոններին հետևելու մոդերատորների հետևողականությամբ ու նաև ադմինիստրատորի սկզբունքայնությամբ։ Եկեք ապացուցենք, որ մենք կարող ենք քննարկումները կատարել կանոններով։ Թեմայից դուրս գրառում եմ անում, ու կխնդրեմ ջնջել իմ այս գրառումը։
> Հ.Գ. Պարոնայք, կանոններին հետևելը բնավ էլ ղզիկություն չի, դա պարզապես մեր ժողովրդի մենթալիտետում է այդպես


Էս գրառումը ուղակի մեջբերեմ: Ահագին ճիշտ մտքեր ա ասված, մնումա՝ կարդան:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Դե լավ, մեծ մարդիկ: Ամեն ինչ այդքան էլ խճճված չէ, ինչպես երևում է այս ամբողջ բանավեճից: Ինչ ենք ուզում պարզել? Ով է մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի ամենամեծ պատասխանատուն? Ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ է: Պարզապես հարկավոր է պարզություն մտցնել: Ովքեր են գործով կասկածյլաները? 
1.	Իշխանությունը
2.	Ընդդիմությունը
3.	Ոստիկանությունը
4.	Ցուցարանները
5.	Սադրիչները

Ընդամենը հինգ կասկածյալ: Սկսենք բացառության սկզբունքով: Նախ հարկավոր է բացառել 3-րդ կասկածյալին: Երկու պատճառով: 
•	Տվյալ լարված պարագայում ոստիկանությունը կամ նրա առաձին աշխատակիցներ չէին գործի սեփական նախաձառնությամբ: Նրանք առանց հրամանի ոչ մեկ քայլ առաջ կգնային, ոչ` ետ: Նույնիսկ եթե ոստիկանության աշխատակիցներից մեկը անմտածված քայլ թույլ տար այդպիսի լարված պարագայում, ապա ամբոխի խելագարման պարագայում բավական կլիներ ոստիկանական վերնախավի կողմից այդ մեկ ոստիկանի նկատմամբ ինչ-ինչ պատժամիջոցների կիրառումը, և ժողովուրդը կհանդարտվեր:
•	Ոստիկանությունը գործող իշխանության մաս է կազմում, և եթե այդ ամբողջ ողբերգության պատճառը ոստիկանությունն է եղել, ապա դրա պատասխանատուն նրա ղեկավարությունն է, վերջին հաշվով իշխանությունը: Ուրեմն որպես կասկածյալ նրան հարկավոր է բացառել կամ լավագույն դեպքում միավորել գործով առաջին համարի տակ անցնող կասկածյալի հետ:

Մնացին չորսը: Ցուցարարարները: Տվյալ պարագայում նրանք իրականում տուժող կողմ են հանդիսանում, սակայն ցանկության դեպքում նրանց կարելի է նաև որպես կասկածյալ ներկայացնել: Այսինքն կարելի է ենթադրել, որ ցուցարարները ինչ-ինչ գործողությունների են դիմել (օրինակ` փորձել են գրոհով վերցնել պետական մեծ նշանակության ինչ-որ հիմնարկ), ինչն էլ իր հերթին հանգեցրել է տխրահռչակ դեպքերին: Սակայն կարծում եմ բոլորին շատ լավ հայտնի է, թե հատկապես ինչ գործողություն էին անում այդ պահին ցուցարարները: Նրանք քնած էին: Սովորական քունը, թեկուզ հրապարակի կենտրոնում, չէր կարող հանգեցնել մարտի 1-ի դեպքերին: Բոլոր այն մեղադրանքները, թե ցուցարարները այդ հրապարակում զբաղվում էին թմրամոլությամբ, զենք էին կուտակում և այլն, անհիմն են: Եթե նույնիսկ այդպես է, ապա իրենց “օրինակ” գործողությունները ոստիկանները պետք է իրականացնեին ցերեկով, որպեսզի կարողանային արևի պայծառ լույսի ներքո տարբերել թմրամոլին հղի կնոջից, իսկ զենքը` վառելափայտից: 
Նույնիսկ եթե մի անհավանական սցենարով պատկերացնենք, որ ընդհարումը սկսվել է ցուցարարների նախաձեռնությամբ, ապա տրամաբանական չէր լինի այդ ընդհարումը սկսել կեսօրին, կամ օրվա ընթացքում, երբ իրենք անհամեմատ շատ ավելի բազմամարդ են:
Ցուցարարաներին նույնպես հարկավոր է բացառել կասկածյլաների ցուցակից նրանց գործողությունների շարժառիթի և տրամաբանության պակասի պատճառով, բացի այդ նրանք ալիբի ունեն: Երբ սկսվեց ընդհարումը նրանք դեռ քնած էի ամբողջ հանրապետության աչքի առաջ:

Մնացին երեքը: Սադրիչները: Միանգամայն հնարավոր է և ավելին, հենց նրանք էլ հանդիսանում են մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի պատճառը, ընդամենը պատճառը, քանզի նույնիսկ ամենավառ երևակայությամբ օժտված միտքը չի կարող նրանց այդ դեպքերի պատասխանատուն համարել: Սադրիչները ընդամենը սադրանք են իրականացնում, որը իր բնույթով պատվիրված գործողություն է ենթադրում: Իսկ ովքեր են տվել այդ պատվերը: Եթե սադրիչները չեն կարող իրենց սադրանքի պատվիրատուն լինել (նույնիսկ մատներս չեն ցանկանում նման միտք գրել), ապա մնում են մյուս երկու կասկածյալները` իշխանությունը և ընդդիմությունը: Հետևաբար, որպես դեպքերի պատասխանատու (որը մեր բուն թիրախն է հանդիսանում) սադրիչները անմեղ են, սակայն մեղավոր են որպես կատարողներ, ավելի ճիշտ հրահրողները, ինչն էլ մեր թեմային չի վերաբերում: Բացառում են սադրիչներին:

Մնացին երկուսը: Ընդդիմությունը: Նախ հարկավոր է հասկանալ, թե ինչ ընդդիմության մասին է խոսքը: Կան այնպիսի ուժեր, որոնք ներկա պահին իշխանության մաս չեն կազմում, սակայն նաև չեն մասնակցել ընտրություններին` սատարելով այս կամ այն թեկնածուին: Պետք է կարծել, որ խոսքը վերաբերվում է նախագահական ընտրություններին սեփական ձայներից բաց քիչ, թե շատ մասնակցություն բերած ուժերին կամ այլ կերպ ասած “Լևոնականներին”:
Պետք էին արդյոք Լևոնականներին մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը? Իսկ ինչու ոչ: Մի փոքրիկ ընդհարում իրավապահ մարմինների հետ և… արյուն, զոհեր, կատաղած մարդիկ, բորբոքված կրքեր և… ահա ունենք բազմահազար ու անկառավարելի մի ամբոխ, որը առանց հրահրող կոչերի էլ պատրաստ է մեկընդմիշտ տապալել գործող իշխանություններին և երրորդի աթոռին նստեցնել առաջինին` ազատելով բոլորին ավելորդ քաշքշուկներից, բայց…
•	Եթե ընդիմությունն է մարտի 1- դեպքերի պատասխանատուն, ապա նա չէր սկսի իր գործողությունները վաղ առավոտյան, երբ դեռ իր հիմնական ուժը` ցուցարարները այդքան սակավաթիվ են և դեռ չեն հավաքվել:
•	Եթե ենթադրենք, որ իշխանությունները կանխարգելող միջոցառում են իրականացրել, իբր թե “տեղյակ լինելով, որ ընդդիմությունը ուժային հեղաշրջում է նախապատրաստում”, ապա միևնույնն է, դա ոչ կարող է արդարացնել իշխանություններին, այն բանի համար, ինչ նրանք արեցին, ոչ էլ մեղադրել ընդդիմության այն բանի համար, ինչ նրանք այդպես էլ չեն արել: Բացի այդ, եթե նույնիսկ ընդդիմությունը մարտի 1-ին որևէ ուժային հեղաշրջում էր նախապատրաստում, ապա կարծում եմ Լևոնի համար ոչ մի դժվարություն չէր հանդիսանա գիշերը հրապարակում պահել նախորդ օրը հավաքված բազմահազար ժողովրդին:
•	Օրըստօրե Ազատության հրապարակում հավաքվող մարդկանց թիվը ավելանում էր: Հետևաբար, եթե ընդդիմությունը ուժային հեղաշրջման նպատակով ինչ-ինչ ընդհարումներ էր նախապատրաստում իրավապահ մարմինների հետ, ապա դա կիրականացներ միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ տեսներ որ հրապարակում հավաքված մարդկանց թիվը սկսում է կրճատվել: Իսկ որը նրանց թիվը հետզհետե էր կրճատվելու, դա նույնպես կասկածի տեղիք չի տալիս: Ինչու դիմել կտրուկ, անմտածված և անկանխատեսելի քայլերի, երբ քո ուժը հետզհետե ավելանում է?
•	Իր ելույթներում առաջին նախագահը միշտ հանդարտեցնում էր ժողովրդին “երգ ու պարի հեղաշրջում” և այլն: Ի տարբերություն երկրորդի, որը սկսել էր կտրուկ ելույթներով հանդես գալ, գրեթե սպառնում էր, որոնք նույնիսկ նախազգուշացնող բնույթ էին կրում: (Համընդհանուր ընդունված է, որ ցանկացած հանցանքի մեջ առաջին կասկածյալը նա է, ով նախորոք սպառնացել է կատարել այդ հանցանքը)

Իրականում ընդդիմությանը արդարացնող այլ հանգամանքներ նույնպես կան, սակայն սրանք էլ բավական են նրան որպես կասկածյալ բացառելու համար:
Մնում է մեկը: Գործով անցնող համար առաջին կասկածյալը: Դեդուկցիայի հիմնական դրույթներից մեկը ասում է. “Բացառեք բոլոր հնարավոր վարկածները, որոնք կարելի է բացառել, և վերջինը, որքան էլ այն լինի անհավանական, կլինի միակ ճիշտ վարկածը”:
Իսկ ով է մնացել, ում մենք դեռ չեն բացառել?
Բացի այդ, դեռ առկա է ռեցեդիվի հանգամանքը: Ում ենք դատում խաղաղ մարդկանց վրա կրակելու մեղադրանքով? Առաջին և երկրորդ նախագահներին? Իսկ նրանցից ով էր, որին այդ մեղադրանքը արդեն մեկ անգամ ներկայացված եղել է? Առաջին հանցանքի համար պատասխանատվություն չկրելը հանգեցրեց ճիշտ նմանատիպ երկրորդ հանցանքը կատարելուն: Եթե երկրորդ անգամ էլ, ոչ ոք դրա համար պատասխան չտա, ապա ես խոստանում եմ ձեզ երրորդը: Սակայն` ոչ: Թող ոչ մի երրորդ էլ չլինի, եթե նույնիսկ այս մեկի համար ոչ ոք պատասխան չտա:
Դատավճիռը` ապրիր Ռոբերտ և թող մյուսներն էլ ապրեն:

Հ.Գ.
Եվ պետք չէ ավելի խորը կաթեցնել, թե չէ մեկ էլ կարող է Աստծուն մեղադրենք, որ հայ ազգ է ստեղծել ու թողել է, որ այդ ազգը Հայաստան ունենա:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Լավ Ոստիկան, քո նիքը ինքնին ենթադրում է, որ Հայաստանում կան վատ ոստիկաններ, ավելին, ոստիկանդ առաջին հերթին նշում է իր լավը լինելը, այլապես սովորական ոստիկանը կընդունվեր որպես վատը. այս պարագայում ճի՞շտ է արդյոք ոստիկանին համարել պարզապես հրաման կատարող, միգուցե մեղավոր է ոչ միայն սպանելու հրաման տվողը այլ նաև այդ հրամանը կատարո՞ղը: 
Իհարկե ռոբերտը մեղավոր է մարտի 1-ի համար, բայց նրա հետ մեկտեղ մեղավոր են նրա հրամանով կրակող որևէ ոստիկան և կամ հատուկ նշանակության ջոկատի զինվոր:

----------


## Artgeo

Հարցումից հստակ երևում է դիրքորոշումը մարդկանց

*Իշխանություն*
Իշխանությունը   	   	77  	62.60%
Ոստիկանությունը 		2 	1.63%
Սադրիչները 		16 	13.01%
Ընդամենը՝ * 77,24*

*Ընդդիմություն*
Ընդդիմությունը 		19 	15.45%
Ցուցարարները 		9 	7.32%
Ընդամենը՝ *22,77*

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հարցումից հստակ երևում է դիրքորոշումը մարդկանց
> 
> *Իշխանություն*
> Իշխանությունը   	   	77  	62.60%
> Ոստիկանությունը 		2 	1.63%
> *Սադրիչները* 		16 	13.01%
> Ընդամենը՝ * 77,24*
> 
> *Ընդդիմություն*
> ...


Քո դիրքորոշումն էլ պարզ դառավ Artgeo ջան: Քո մոտ անգամ կասկած չի մնացել, որ սադրիչները ուղղարկված էին իշխանությունների կողմից:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մնում է մեկը: Գործով անցնող համար առաջին կասկածյալը: Դեդուկցիայի հիմնական դրույթներից մեկը ասում է. “Բացառեք բոլոր հնարավոր վարկածները, որոնք կարելի է բացառել, և վերջինը, որքան էլ այն լինի անհավանական, կլինի միակ ճիշտ վարկածը”:
> Իսկ ով է մնացել, ում մենք դեռ չեն բացառել?
> Բացի այդ, դեռ առկա է ռեցեդիվի հանգամանքը: Ում ենք դատում խաղաղ մարդկանց վրա կրակելու մեղադրանքով? Առաջին և երկրորդ նախագահներին? Իսկ նրանցից ով էր, որին այդ մեղադրանքը արդեն մեկ անգամ ներկայացված եղել է? Առաջին հանցանքի համար պատասխանատվություն չկրելը հանգեցրեց ճիշտ նմանատիպ երկրորդ հանցանքը կատարելուն: Եթե երկրորդ անգամ էլ, ոչ ոք դրա համար պատասխան չտա, ապա ես խոստանում եմ ձեզ երրորդը: Սակայն` ոչ: Թող ոչ մի երրորդ էլ չլինի, եթե նույնիսկ այս մեկի համար ոչ ոք պատասխան չտա:
> Դատավճիռը` ապրիր Ռոբերտ և թող մյուսներն էլ ապրեն:


Հարգելի Ոստիկան, 

Գնահատելով Ձեր կողմից կատարված նախաքնչական ու հետաքնչական աշխատանքների մասնագիտական բարձր որակը, թույլ տվեք նկատել, որ դատավճիռ կայացնելը ձեր ֆունկցիաների մեջ չի մտնում: Դատավճիռը կարող է կայացվել միայն դատարանի կողմից: 

Ձեր կողմից կազմված նախաքնչական նյութը ներկայացրեք դատախազություն, որը հավուր պատշաճի կկազմի պետական մեղադրանքը ու գործը կուղարկի դատարան: 

Ի միջի այլոց, կասկածյալի նախկինում կատարած ու արժանի պատիժ չստացած մեկ հանցագործությանը ավելացրեք նաև իմ, որպես քաղաքացի, դիտարկումը առ այն, որ կասկածյալը նախկինում ոչ թե մեկ, այլ երկու անգամ է նմանատիպ հանցանք կատարել: Չմոռանանք  հայտնի սրճարանում կատարված հայտնի սպանությունը, այն էլ դաժանաբար: 




> Հ.Գ.
> Եվ պետք չէ ավելի խորը կաթեցնել, թե չէ մեկ էլ կարող է Աստծուն մեղադրենք, որ հայ ազգ է ստեղծել ու թողել է, որ այդ ազգը Հայաստան ունենա:


Հիշեցի  Gարի Սլափերի (Gary Slapper) տարօրինակ պատմությունների ժողովածուից մի դեպք "The Man Who Sued God":  Այս դեպքի հիման վրա հետո Ավստրալական ֆիլմ նկարահանվեց: 

Այնպես, որ Աստծուն մեղադրել տեղի անտեղի իհարկե պետք չէ, բայց դատի տալ կարելի է: Վեհափառն էլ դատարանում կներկայացնի մեղադրյալի շահերը: 

Բայց որ մեր Վեհափառը ներկայացնի, վախենամ մեղադրայլը գլխանց դատապարտված է:

----------


## Smergh

> Լավ Ոստիկան, քո նիքը ինքնին ենթադրում է, որ Հայաստանում կան վատ ոստիկաններ, ավելին, ոստիկանդ առաջին հերթին նշում է իր լավը լինելը, այլապես սովորական ոստիկանը կընդունվեր որպես վատը. այս պարագայում ճի՞շտ է արդյոք ոստիկանին համարել պարզապես հրաման կատարող, միգուցե մեղավոր է ոչ միայն սպանելու հրաման տվողը այլ նաև այդ հրամանը կատարո՞ղը: 
> Իհարկե ռոբերտը մեղավոր է մարտի 1-ի համար, բայց նրա հետ մեկտեղ մեղավոր են նրա հրամանով կրակող որևէ ոստիկան և կամ հատուկ նշանակության ջոկատի զինվոր:


Ձեր ստերն այնքան ասեք ու կրկնեք, մինչև բոլորը համոզվեն, որ բացի Ձեր նշած ստերի հերոսներից այլ մեղավորներ չկան, մինչդեռ իսկական մեղավորը սեփական կաշին փրկելու համար միայն Ձեր կողմից ամենուրեք տարածվող ստերով չի բավարարվում, նա արդեն ինչ որ "Կոնգրեսներ" է մոգոնում ու շարունակում է իր սև գործը հայոց պետության ու պետականության դեմ՝ օր ու մեջ իր օձերով շրջապատված սևքար բնում  գաղտնի ընդունելով  իրեն ֆինանսավորողների բանագնացներին,  որոնք պաշտոնական այցերով Երևան են ժամանում  եվրոպական այս կամ այն կառույցի պատվիրակության կազմում՝ դիվանագիտական այս կամ այն իմունիտետով քողարկված:

Ինչո՞ւ  այս հարցման մեջ, որպես մեղավորներից մեկը, բացակայում է "ԼՏՊ" -ն, չէ՞ որ  այդ անունը  կհավաքեր ձայների ամենամեծ տոկոսը :

Ձեր այս հարցումն հիշեցնում է երկու Քյավառցի ալկոհոլիկների խմելու պատրվակով փուչ տռուզ խաղալուն, երբ ափի մեջ թաքցնողը մյուս ափը բաց վիճակում  դիմում է ընկերոջը.
-Նորո ջան, լա՜վ մտածա, նոր ասա  թե որ բռիս մեջ եմ թաքցրուկ իդա ֆիշկեն...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ձեր ստերն այնքան ասեք ու կրկնեք, մինչև բոլորը համոզվեն, որ բացի Ձեր նշած ստերի հերոսներից այլ մեղավորներ չկան, մինչդեռ իսկական մեղավորը սեփական կաշին փրկելու համար միայն Ձեր կողմից ամենուրեք տարածվող ստերով չի բավարարվում, նա արդեն ինչ որ "Կոնգրեսներ" է մոգոնում ու շարունակում է իր սև գործը հայոց պետության ու պետականության դեմ՝ օր ու մեջ իր օձերով շրջապատված սևքար բնում  գաղտնի ընդունելով  իրեն ֆինանսավորողների բանագնացներին,  որոնք պաշտոնական այցերով Երևան են ժամանում  եվրոպական այս կամ այն կառույցի պատվիրակության կազմում՝ դիվանագիտական այս կամ այն իմունիտետով քողարկված:
> 
> *Ինչո՞ւ  այս հարցման մեջ, որպես մեղավորներից մեկը, բացակայում է "ընդիմություն" բառը,* չէ՞ որ եթե այդ բառը հավաքեր ձայների ամենամեծ տոկոս ,որը նույնպես չէր բացառվում՝ Դուք կպնդեիք, որ դա Ձեզ չի վերաբերվում, որովհետև Դուք  սովորական ընդիմություն չեք այլ "արմատական ընդիմություն" եք:


Տեսողության հետ խնդիրներ ունեք?

Թե Դուք ուղղակի չգիտեք, որ "ընդդիմություն" բառը երկու "դ"-ով է գրվում?

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Լավ Ոստիկան, քո նիքը ինքնին ենթադրում է, որ Հայաստանում կան վատ ոստիկաններ, ավելին, ոստիկանդ առաջին հերթին նշում է իր լավը լինելը, այլապես սովորական ոստիկանը կընդունվեր որպես վատը. այս պարագայում ճի՞շտ է արդյոք ոստիկանին համարել պարզապես հրաման կատարող, միգուցե մեղավոր է ոչ միայն սպանելու հրաման տվողը այլ նաև այդ հրամանը կատարո՞ղը: 
> Իհարկե ռոբերտը մեղավոր է մարտի 1-ի համար, բայց նրա հետ մեկտեղ մեղավոր են նրա հրամանով կրակող որևէ ոստիկան և կամ հատուկ նշանակության ջոկատի զինվոր:


Կատարողն էլ է մեղավոր, անգործ դիտողն էլ է մեղավոր, սակայն եթե խնդրո առարկան "ամենամեծ պատասխանատուն" գտնելն է, ապա դա միմիայն հրաման տվողն է, ով միանձնյա որոշում է կայացրել:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ձեր ստերն այնքան ասեք ու կրկնեք, մինչև բոլորը համոզվեն, որ բացի Ձեր նշած ստերի հերոսներից այլ մեղավորներ չկան, մինչդեռ իսկական մեղավորը սեփական կաշին փրկելու համար միայն Ձեր կողմից ամենուրեք տարածվող ստերով չի բավարարվում, նա արդեն ինչ որ "Կոնգրեսներ" է մոգոնում ու շարունակում է իր սև գործը հայոց պետության ու պետականության դեմ՝ օր ու մեջ իր օձերով շրջապատված սևքար բնում  գաղտնի ընդունելով  իրեն ֆինանսավորողների բանագնացներին,  որոնք պաշտոնական այցերով Երևան են ժամանում  եվրոպական այս կամ այն կառույցի պատվիրակության կազմում՝ դիվանագիտական այս կամ այն իմունիտետով քողարկված:
> 
> Ինչո՞ւ  այս հարցման մեջ, որպես մեղավորներից մեկը, բացակայում է "ընդիմություն" բառը, չէ՞ որ եթե այդ բառը հավաքեր ձայների ամենամեծ տոկոս ,որը նույնպես չէր բացառվում՝ Դուք կպնդեիք, որ դա Ձեզ չի վերաբերվում, որովհետև Դուք  սովորական ընդիմություն չեք այլ "արմատական ընդիմություն" եք:
> 
> Ձեր այս հարցումն հիշեցնում է երկու Քյավառցի ալկոհոլիկների խմելու պատրվակով փուչ տռուզ խաղալուն, երբ ափի մեջ թաքցնողը մյուս ափը բաց վիճակում  դիմում է ընկերոջը.
> -Նորո ջան, լա՜վ մտածա, նոր ասա  թե որ բռիս մեջ եմ թաքցրուկ իդա ֆիշկեն...


1.Դաշնակ ես?Կներես...ՀՅԴ-ի անդամ ես?Զարմանում եմ :Ինչպես կարելի է մարտի1-դեպքերի համար մեղադրել ԼՏՊ-ին կամ առհասարակ`ընդդիմությանը/քո ասած արամատական ընդդիմությանը/Եթե դու ուրիշ ընդդիմություն գիտես,ապա խնդրում եմ ասես ,թե էդ օվքեր են:
2.Գլխից հրազենային վնասվածք ստացած ցուցարարների մահվան համար օվ է մեղավոր...???Էլ չեմ ասում մարտի 1-ի ողջ իրադարձությունների համար:Ընդդիմությունը?Բայց ինչ արեց ընդդիմությունը?նունեեսայան-29:
3.Էդ քո ասած ֆինանասավորողները ,որ պաշտոնական այցով ՀՀ գալով գաղտնի այցելում են ԼՏՊ-ին, զառանցանք է/երեւի հոգեխանգարմունքի արդյունք/:Եթե այդպիսի բան լիներ հիմա հայլուրիկներով էնքան ցույց էին տվել,որ ...
Զարմանում եմ քո մտածելակերպով մարդկանց վրա...կովկասյան ջայլամ :Ես քեզ չեմ վիրավորում...ես երեւույթի մասին եմ ասում: :Think:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Հարցումից հստակ երևում է դիրքորոշումը մարդկանց
> 
> *Իշխանություն*
> Իշխանությունը   	   	77  	62.60%
> Ոստիկանությունը 		2 	1.63%
> Սադրիչները 		16 	13.01%
> Ընդամենը՝ * 77,24*
> 
> *Ընդդիմություն*
> ...


Մնում է պարզել, թե որքան է հարցման արդյունքների շեղման տոկոսը: Եթե այն մեծ չէ 30%-ից, ապա կարծում եմ ճշմարտությունը ակնհայտ է: (որքան էլ այն ոմանք փորձեն ավելի բարդ ու խորը ներկայացնել)

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Հիշեցի  Gարի Սլափերի (Gary Slapper) տարօրինակ պատմությունների ժողովածուից մի դեպք "The Man Who Sued God":  Այս դեպքի հիման վրա հետո Ավստրալական ֆիլմ նկարահանվեց: 
> 
> Այնպես, որ Աստծուն մեղադրել տեղի անտեղի իհարկե պետք չէ, բայց դատի տալ կարելի է: Վեհափառն էլ դատարանում կներկայացնի մեղադրյալի շահերը: 
> 
> Բայց որ մեր Վեհափառը ներկայացնի, վախենամ մեղադրայլը գլխանց դատապարտված է:


Они строят козни, но и Всевышний выстраивает обстоятельства не менее хитрым образом против них. Нет никого выше и лучше Его, в том числе и в этом” (Св. Коран, 8:30).

*Մոդերատորական: Ակումբում օտարալեզու գրառումները չեն ողջունվում: Կարդացե՛ք կանոնադրությունը:*

----------


## Էդգար

Եթե հարցը դիտարկելու լինենք մակերեսայնորեն, ապա ես` որպես ընդդիմադիր ու այս իշխանություններից զզված մարդ, կասեմ, որ իշխանություններն են մեղավոր: Իսկ եթե ավլեի ու ավելի խորանանք, ես կասեմ, որ մեղավորության առյուծի բաժին ունի Վազգեն Մանուկյանը: Այո այո:Որովհետև ժամանականի նա չկարողացավ ժողովրդին առաջնորդել ու ասեց ժողովուրդ հետ եկեք:Բայց էն ժամանակ ժողովուրդը իրա կողքին էր:Էն ժամանակ ճիշտ ա զոհեր կլինեին, բայց էն ժամանակվա զոհերը կծառայեիր նպատակի, այն է` կազատվեին Լևոնի վարչակարգից, իսկ մարտի 1-ի 8(ինչ ութ ավելի շատ) զոհերը չծառայեցին ոչ մի նպատակի...Չէ վսյոտակի ծառայեցին. ևս մեկ անգամ ցույց տվեցին, որ հայի բազուկներում դեռ ուժ կա(Еще есть порох в пороховнице).Չնայած դա առանց այն էլ բոլորս էլ գիտեինք ու գիտենք:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> Քո դիրքորոշումն էլ պարզ դառավ Artgeo ջան: Քո մոտ անգամ կասկած չի մնացել, որ սադրիչները ուղղարկված էին իշխանությունների կողմից:


 :Think:  Էդ հայտնի մեթոդ ա  :Wink:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ձեր ստերն այնքան ասեք ու կրկնեք, մինչև բոլորը համոզվեն, որ բացի Ձեր նշած ստերի հերոսներից այլ մեղավորներ չկան, մինչդեռ իսկական մեղավորը սեփական կաշին փրկելու համար միայն Ձեր կողմից ամենուրեք տարածվող ստերով չի բավարարվում, նա արդեն ինչ որ "Կոնգրեսներ" է մոգոնում ու շարունակում է իր սև գործը հայոց պետության ու պետականության դեմ՝ օր ու մեջ իր օձերով շրջապատված սևքար բնում  գաղտնի ընդունելով  իրեն ֆինանսավորողների բանագնացներին,  որոնք պաշտոնական այցերով Երևան են ժամանում  եվրոպական այս կամ այն կառույցի պատվիրակության կազմում՝ դիվանագիտական այս կամ այն իմունիտետով քողարկված:
> 
> Ինչո՞ւ  այս հարցման մեջ, որպես մեղավորներից մեկը, բացակայում է "ԼՏՊ" -ն, չէ՞ որ  այդ անունը  կհավաքեր ձայների ամենամեծ տոկոսը :
> 
> Ձեր այս հարցումն հիշեցնում է երկու Քյավառցի ալկոհոլիկների խմելու պատրվակով փուչ տռուզ խաղալուն, երբ ափի մեջ թաքցնողը մյուս ափը բաց վիճակում  դիմում է ընկերոջը.
> -Նորո ջան, լա՜վ մտածա, նոր ասա  թե որ բռիս մեջ եմ թաքցրուկ իդա ֆիշկեն...



Մինչև ինձ սուտասան անվանելը՝ բարի եղեք հիմնավորել Ձեր պնդումները, այլապես մեղադրողը մեխանիկորեն հայտնվում է մեղադրյալի տեղում:
ԼՏՊ-ն հարցմանը ներկայացված է որպես "ընդդիմություն", որևէ քվեարկող, համարելով ԼՏՊ-ին պատասխանատու այդ դեպքերի համար, պծիչկա կդներ "ընդդիմության" կողքին՝ առանց իրավամբ մտածելու, որ Հայաստանում կա որևէ ընդդիմադիր ուժ, որը ԼՏՊ-ի կողքին կանգնած չէ կամ չի աջակցում նրան:
Ես ազատության սերնդից եմ, ինչպիսին կլինեն նաև հաջորդները. ես չեմ հանդուրժում անարդարությունը, ինչը չեմ ասի խորհրդային ստրկամտությանը հնազանդների մասին, նրանց մասին, ովքեր արդարությունը չեն տեսնում որպես վեհագույն մի գաղափար, ովքեր չեն արբում՝ արդարությունն ըմբոշխնելով, այլ ծաղրում են մեզ ինչպես ալկահոլիկների: 
Մեզ անվանում են զոմբի, այնինչ մեզ "զոմբիացնողը" կանգնած է մեր մեջքին, իսկ զոմբի ասողը վստահ է իր ճշմարտացիության մեջ, սակայն չի տեսնում ձեռքերի ու ոտքերի՝ դեպի վերև ձգվող թելերը:

----------


## smtp

Իմ կարծիքով մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների համար պատասխանատու է իշխանությունը, որ հենց սկզբից չարգելեց հանրահավաքը, որը և վերածվեց իմ կարծիքով ծայրահեղական լոզունգներով հակահայկական հիստերիայի: Պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ լտպ-ն և նրա նմանները կատարում էին դրսի պատվեր` ապակայունացնելու իրավիճակը հանրապետությունում: Փոքրամասնությունը հանվում էր մեծամասնության դեմ և իշխանությանը 10 օր շարունակ  սադրում էր գործողությունների, որին և հասավ ու ամբողջ մեղքը բարդեց իշխանության վրա:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Ինչպես 1991-1998 թթ-ի երկրի թալանի, ավերման, կեղեքման համար, միլինավոր մարդկանց արտաքսման համար, այնպես ել այս դեպքերի համար պատասխանատու է լտպ-ն. Մարտի մեկին նա հավասարվեց արդեն Պոլ Պոտին, կամ Պինոչետին, Այսինքն լտպ-ի կողմնակիցները հերքում են պատմությունը և ամեն ինչ, նույնիսկ կաթողիկոսին ներս չթողեց, դրանից հետո ինչ խոսաս դրա հետ?




> Մինչև ինձ սուտասան անվանելը՝ բարի եղեք հիմնավորել Ձեր պնդումները, այլապես մեղադրողը մեխանիկորեն հայտնվում է մեղադրյալի տեղում:
> ԼՏՊ-ն հարցմանը ներկայացված է որպես "ընդդիմություն", որևէ քվեարկող, համարելով ԼՏՊ-ին պատասխանատու այդ դեպքերի համար, պծիչկա կդներ "ընդդիմության" կողքին՝ առանց իրավամբ մտածելու, որ Հայաստանում կա որևէ ընդդիմադիր ուժ, որը ԼՏՊ-ի կողքին կանգնած չէ կամ չի աջակցում նրան:
> Ես ազատության սերնդից եմ, ինչպիսին կլինեն նաև հաջորդները. ես չեմ հանդուրժում անարդարությունը, ինչը չեմ ասի խորհրդային ստրկամտությանը հնազանդների մասին, նրանց մասին, ովքեր արդարությունը չեն տեսնում որպես վեհագույն մի գաղափար, ովքեր չեն արբում՝ արդարությունն ըմբոշխնելով, այլ ծաղրում են մեզ ինչպես ալկահոլիկների: 
> Մեզ անվանում են զոմբի, այնինչ մեզ "զոմբիացնողը" կանգնած է մեր մեջքին, իսկ զոմբի ասողը վստահ է իր ճշմարտացիության մեջ, սակայն չի տեսնում ձեռքերի ու ոտքերի՝ դեպի վերև ձգվող թելերը:

----------


## Bianconner

Ես Սերժիկը սաղ երկիրը թալանեց,կազինոների քաղաք սարքեց,ու հլը մարդիկ իրան հավատումեն: :Sad: Այ ժողովուրդ մի քիչ ուշադիր նայեք կյանքին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձեր ստերն այնքան ասեք ու կրկնեք, մինչև բոլորը համոզվեն, որ բացի Ձեր նշած ստերի հերոսներից այլ մեղավորներ չկան, մինչդեռ իսկական մեղավորը սեփական կաշին փրկելու համար միայն Ձեր կողմից ամենուրեք տարածվող ստերով չի բավարարվում, նա արդեն ինչ որ "Կոնգրեսներ" է մոգոնում ու շարունակում է իր սև գործը հայոց պետության ու պետականության դեմ՝ օր ու մեջ իր օձերով շրջապատված սևքար բնում  գաղտնի ընդունելով  իրեն ֆինանսավորողների բանագնացներին,  որոնք պաշտոնական այցերով Երևան են ժամանում  եվրոպական այս կամ այն կառույցի պատվիրակության կազմում՝ դիվանագիտական այս կամ այն իմունիտետով քողարկված:
> 
> Ինչո՞ւ  այս հարցման մեջ, որպես մեղավորներից մեկը, բացակայում է "ԼՏՊ" -ն, չէ՞ որ  այդ անունը  կհավաքեր ձայների ամենամեծ տոկոսը :
> 
> Ձեր այս հարցումն հիշեցնում է երկու Քյավառցի ալկոհոլիկների խմելու պատրվակով փուչ տռուզ խաղալուն, երբ ափի մեջ թաքցնողը մյուս ափը բաց վիճակում  դիմում է ընկերոջը.
> -Նորո ջան, լա՜վ մտածա, նոր ասա  թե որ բռիս մեջ եմ թաքցրուկ իդա ֆիշկեն...


Ուրեմն, ես ու դու չգիտենք ով է մեղավոր: Հավասար կասկածում ենք, ասենք ես մի քանի հոգու վրա, դու կոնկրետ ԼՏՊ վրա: Իշխանություններն էլ անմեղ են: 
Բա մինչև հիմա, անմեղ իշխանությունները, մարտի դեպքերից արդեն մոտ երկու ամիս անց, կոնկրետ սպանության գործով, ինչի՞ մի հատ, գոնե մի հատիկ մեղադրանք չեն ներկայացրել: Տաս հոգի մարդ է զոհվել, այսօրվա դրությամբ ոստիկանությունը դեռ մի հոգու սպանության կասկածով չի ձերբակալել, անմեղ իշխանության անմեղ դատախազությունն էլ մի հատ գործ դեռ չի հարուցել: Բա ու՞մ բողկին են դրանք պետք: Թող կոնկրետ մեղադրանք ներկայացնեն ԼՏՊ-ին ու ապացուցեն որ ԼՏՊ-ն հրացանը ձեռքին ընկած մարդ ես գնդկահարում, գնանք ԼՏՊ-ին բռնենք կախենք կոլեկտիվ: Ինչի՞ չեն արել մինչև հիմա: Մենակ հիմա գյլունազ տատու հեքիաթներ չպատմենք թե ով ում սադրեց, դռթեց ու բռթեց: Բռթելով սադրելը մի հանցագործություն է , մարդ սպանելը ուրիշ: Կարող է հազար հոգի սադրեին, բայց տաս հոգուն կոնկրետ, հրազենով, կամ մի ուրիշ բանով, սպանել են: ՍՊԱՆԵԼ: Սա լրիվ ուրիշ բան է: Սպանության համար ու՞մ են մինչև հիմա մեղադրանք ներկայացրել: Վախում են չէ՞ մեկին բռնեն ասեն, այ հեսա որ կոնկրետ կրակեց էսինչ էնինչյանի վրա, դատեք: Վախում են, քանի որ էտ մարդը, որին կդատեն, հաստատ դատարանում կասի, ինձ մեր մայորն ասեց կրակի, մայորն էլ կասի, ինձ մեր գնդապետն ասեց կրակի, գնդապետն էլ գեներալին, գեներալն էլ պրյամոոոոոյ Ռոբիկի քովը: Սա երևի իմ արած  պրիմիտիվագույնս վերլուծություններից էր, հատուկ ծանր հասկացողների համար:  

Առակս ինչ կցուցանի, հընգեր ջան, ալաֆռանգի բազարները սև օձաբների, կարմիր փեթակների, դեղնականաչավուն որջերի մասին միայն թուլամիտների համար են: 

Իմունիտետի դեֆիցիտի դեպքում էլ ՍՊԻԴ են հիվանդանում, դաժե եվրոպացիները:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Իմ կարծիքով մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների համար պատասխանատու է իշխանությունը, որ հենց սկզբից չարգելեց հանրահավաքը, որը և վերածվեց իմ կարծիքով ծայրահեղական լոզունգներով հակահայկական հիստերիայի: Պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ լտպ-ն և նրա նմանները կատարում էին դրսի պատվեր` ապակայունացնելու իրավիճակը հանրապետությունում: Փոքրամասնությունը հանվում էր մեծամասնության դեմ և իշխանությանը 10 օր շարունակ  սադրում էր գործողությունների, որին և հասավ ու ամբողջ մեղքը բարդեց իշխանության վրա:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> Ինչպես 1991-1998 թթ-ի երկրի թալանի, ավերման, կեղեքման համար, միլինավոր մարդկանց արտաքսման համար, այնպես ել այս դեպքերի համար պատասխանատու է լտպ-ն. Մարտի մեկին նա հավասարվեց արդեն Պոլ Պոտին, կամ Պինոչետին, Այսինքն լտպ-ի կողմնակիցները հերքում են պատմությունը և ամեն ինչ, նույնիսկ կաթողիկոսին ներս չթողեց, դրանից հետո ինչ խոսաս դրա հետ?


սըմըտըպը, հանրահավաքը չեն արգելում: Ճիշտ ա, երկրումդ տարածված բնույթ ա կրում, բայց այսուհետ իմացի, որ դա սխալ ա:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իմ կարծիքով մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների համար պատասխանատու է իշխանությունը, որ հենց սկզբից չարգելեց հանրահավաքը, որը և վերածվեց իմ կարծիքով ծայրահեղական լոզունգներով հակահայկական հիստերիայի: Պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ լտպ-ն և նրա նմանները կատարում էին դրսի պատվեր` ապակայունացնելու իրավիճակը հանրապետությունում: Փոքրամասնությունը հանվում էր մեծամասնության դեմ և իշխանությանը 10 օր շարունակ  սադրում էր գործողությունների, որին և հասավ ու ամբողջ մեղքը բարդեց իշխանության վրա:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> Ինչպես 1991-1998 թթ-ի երկրի թալանի, ավերման, կեղեքման համար, միլինավոր մարդկանց արտաքսման համար, այնպես ել այս դեպքերի համար պատասխանատու է լտպ-ն. Մարտի մեկին նա հավասարվեց արդեն Պոլ Պոտին, կամ Պինոչետին, Այսինքն լտպ-ի կողմնակիցները հերքում են պատմությունը և ամեն ինչ, նույնիսկ կաթողիկոսին ներս չթողեց, դրանից հետո ինչ խոսաս դրա հետ?


ԼՏՊ-հեռացիրներին բնորոշ ոճ:Քո գրառումը ,որ բանից անտեղյակ մարդը կարդա կմտածի ,որ ՀՀ-ն ամենբարձր մակարդակի երկիր է,հանցագործ ռեժիմն էլ մաքրամաքուր անձանցից բաղկացած հրեշտականման իշխանություն է:Եթե մարդկանց իրավունքները ամեն քայլափոխի ոտնահարվում է,ապա քո կարծիքով ինչ պետք է անեն?Ձայնները կտրած նստեն?Ու նայեն թե ոնց են իրենց երկիրը եւ իրենց թալանում?Եթե քաղաքացիների ընտրելու իրավունքը ոտնահարվում է եւ մարդկանց իրենց բողոքն արտահայտելու այլ հնարավորություն չունեն,հանրահավաք չպետք է անեն?Եթե մեր երկրում բազմապիսի կենդանական աշխարհի մականունավոր ներկայացուցիչներն են իշխում,իսկ հայ ինժեներներն ու ուսուցիչները դարձել են մարշրուտկի շոփեր ու աֆիցանտկա,չպիտի  բողոքեն?Էսա կասես էդ ամեն ինչը 90- ականներին է սկսվել,բայց ես էլ կասեմ,որ90-ականներին այսպես չի եղել...Եւ վերջիվերջո 90-ականներին մենք ունեինք պետություն...Հետո, ես հանրահավաքների ժամանակ հակահայկական հիստերիայի դեպքեր չտեսա:Էդ դուք եք հերքում պատմությունը`մոռանում եք վերջին 10 տարում ՀՀ-ում կատարված հանցագործություններն ու անթիվ,անհամար չարաշահումները:Ինչ կաթողիկոսի մասին է խոսքը,կաթողիկոսի տեղ այդ օրը ոչ թե սրան -նրան հյուր գնալն է սրա-նրա դրդմամբ,այլ իր հոտի մի ստվար զանգվածի մոտ գտնվելն էր:Եվ վերջում ասեմ ,որ 90-ականներին չեմ բացառում ,որ եղել են չարաշահումներ,բայց վերջին 10 տարում կատարվածը մեր երկիրը շպրտել է բոլոր առումներով ահագին հետ :90-ականներին մեր ազգի համար համար մեկ խնդիրը` ԼՂՀ հիմնահարցի կարգավորման հարցը մեր համար ավելի շահեկան վիճակում էր ,քան այժմ:90-ականներին եւ հիմա մարդկանց կենսամակարդակը կարելի է ասել էականորեն չի փոխվել...չնայած բյուջեն ասում են 10 անգամ ավելացել է:Տեռորի մասին էլ չխոսեմ...

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Եթե հարցը դիտարկելու լինենք մակերեսայնորեն, ապա ես` որպես ընդդիմադիր ու այս իշխանություններից զզված մարդ, կասեմ, որ իշխանություններն են մեղավոր: Իսկ եթե ավլեի ու ավելի խորանանք, ես կասեմ, որ մեղավորության առյուծի բաժին ունի Վազգեն Մանուկյանը: Այո այո:Որովհետև ժամանականի նա չկարողացավ ժողովրդին առաջնորդել ու ասեց ժողովուրդ հետ եկեք:Բայց էն ժամանակ ժողովուրդը իրա կողքին էր:Էն ժամանակ ճիշտ ա զոհեր կլինեին, բայց էն ժամանակվա զոհերը կծառայեիր նպատակի, այն է` կազատվեին Լևոնի վարչակարգից, իսկ մարտի 1-ի 8(ինչ ութ ավելի շատ) զոհերը չծառայեցին ոչ մի նպատակի...





> Իմ կարծիքով մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների համար պատասխանատու է իշխանությունը, որ հենց սկզբից չարգելեց հանրահավաքը, որը և վերածվեց իմ կարծիքով ծայրահեղական լոզունգներով հակահայկական հիստերիայի: Պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ լտպ-ն և նրա նմանները կատարում էին դրսի պատվեր` ապակայունացնելու իրավիճակը հանրապետությունում...
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> Ինչպես 1991-1998 թթ-ի երկրի թալանի, ավերման, կեղեքման համար, միլինավոր մարդկանց արտաքսման համար, այնպես ել այս դեպքերի համար պատասխանատու է լտպ-ն. Մարտի մեկին նա հավասարվեց արդեն Պոլ Պոտին, կամ Պինոչետին, Այսինքն լտպ-ի կողմնակիցները հերքում են պատմությունը և ամեն ինչ, նույնիսկ կաթողիկոսին ներս չթողեց, դրանից հետո ինչ խոսաս դրա հետ?


Նույնիսկ իշխանությունը` հանձինս բարձագույն պետական պաշտոններ վարող հարգարժան այրերի, ընդունեց, որ Հայաստանյան վերջին զարգացումները դրսի պատվերով չեն եղել!!!!!!!

Վազգեն Մանուկյանն ու Լևոն Տեր-Պտրոսյանը մեկ ընդհանրություն ունեն: Նրանք երկուսն էլ պատրաստ չեն հասնել իրենց նպատակին` դրա համար գործի դնելով ամեն միջոց: Որքան էլ վճռական ու խելացի լինեն, նրանք պատրաստ չեն դեպի նախագահական աթոռ քայլել արյան լճակների միջոց:
Նման բանի ընդունակ է մեր բոլորի կողմից սիրված Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, որը այդ մասին ամեն քայլափոխի հիշեցնում և հաճույքով ցուցադրում է մեզ:
Կարծում եմ. պարզապես անհարգալից վերաբերմունք է զրուցակցիդ նկատմամբ, պ.պ. Սերժ Սարգսյանի ու Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի ֆոնի վրա Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին համեմատել Պոլ Պոտի կամ Պինոչետի հետ:

----------


## smtp

Չեմ կարծում նրա լոզունգները հիծեցնում են Պոլ Պոտին կամ եթե ուզում ես Մերուժան Արծրունուն: իսկ դրսի պատվերի մասը խիստ կասկածելի է.




> Նույնիսկ իշխանությունը` հանձինս բարձագույն պետական պաշտոններ վարող հարգարժան այրերի, ընդունեց, որ Հայաստանյան վերջին զարգացումները դրսի պատվերով չեն եղել!!!!!!!
> 
> Վազգեն Մանուկյանն ու Լևոն Տեր-Պտրոսյանը մեկ ընդհանրություն ունեն: Նրանք երկուսն էլ պատրաստ չեն հասնել իրենց նպատակին` դրա համար գործի դնելով ամեն միջոց: Որքան էլ վճռական ու խելացի լինեն, նրանք պատրաստ չեն դեպի նախագահական աթոռ քայլել արյան լճակների միջոց:
> Նման բանի ընդունակ է մեր բոլորի կողմից սիրված Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, որը այդ մասին ամեն քայլափոխի հիշեցնում և հաճույքով ցուցադրում է մեզ:
> Կարծում եմ. պարզապես անհարգալից վերաբերմունք է զրուցակցիդ նկատմամբ, պ.պ. Սերժ Սարգսյանի ու Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի ֆոնի վրա Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին համեմատել Պոլ Պոտի կամ Պինոչետի հետ:


Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Փաստորեն Դուք հիմա լույս, գազ ջուր չունեք? Աշխատանք չունեք? Ինտերնետ չունեք?
Ապառիկներ չեք վերցնում? Բանկերը վարկեր չեն տալիս? Փողոցները դատարկ են? Շինարարություն չի եղել? Գործարանները արտադրանք չեն տալիս? Բջջային հեռախս չունեք? Փաստորեն սենյակում եք փակված եղել 10 տարի: 
Վանո չի եղել? Տեռոր չի արել? Երկրից 1 մլն մարդ չի փախել? 
Ժողովդրի կենսամակարդակը 1000 անգամ բարձրացել է: մարդիկ հիմա եթե ուզոնան համ գործ կա համ տնտեսական ազատություն, իսկ խելացի մարդու համար այս երկրում շատ անելիքներ կան

Մի ծիծաղեցրեք մարդկանց: :LOL: 




> ԼՏՊ-հեռացիրներին բնորոշ ոճ:Քո գրառումը ,որ բանից անտեղյակ մարդը կարդա կմտածի ,որ ՀՀ-ն ամենբարձր մակարդակի երկիր է,հանցագործ ռեժիմն էլ մաքրամաքուր անձանցից բաղկացած հրեշտականման իշխանություն է:Եթե մարդկանց իրավունքները ամեն քայլափոխի ոտնահարվում է,ապա քո կարծիքով ինչ պետք է անեն?Ձայնները կտրած նստեն?Ու նայեն թե ոնց են իրենց երկիրը եւ իրենց թալանում?Եթե քաղաքացիների ընտրելու իրավունքը ոտնահարվում է եւ մարդկանց իրենց բողոքն արտահայտելու այլ հնարավորություն չունեն,հանրահավաք չպետք է անեն?Եթե մեր երկրում բազմապիսի կենդանական աշխարհի մականունավոր ներկայացուցիչներն են իշխում,իսկ հայ ինժեներներն ու ուսուցիչները դարձել են մարշրուտկի շոփեր ու աֆիցանտկա,չպիտի  բողոքեն?Էսա կասես էդ ամեն ինչը 90- ականներին է սկսվել,բայց ես էլ կասեմ,որ90-ականներին այսպես չի եղել...Եւ վերջիվերջո 90-ականներին մենք ունեինք պետություն...Հետո, ես հանրահավաքների ժամանակ հակահայկական հիստերիայի դեպքեր չտեսա:Էդ դուք եք հերքում պատմությունը`մոռանում եք վերջին 10 տարում ՀՀ-ում կատարված հանցագործություններն ու անթիվ,անհամար չարաշահումները:Ինչ կաթողիկոսի մասին է խոսքը,կաթողիկոսի տեղ այդ օրը ոչ թե սրան -նրան հյուր գնալն է սրա-նրա դրդմամբ,այլ իր հոտի մի ստվար զանգվածի մոտ գտնվելն էր:Եվ վերջում ասեմ ,որ 90-ականներին չեմ բացառում ,որ եղել են չարաշահումներ,բայց վերջին 10 տարում կատարվածը մեր երկիրը շպրտել է բոլոր առումներով ահագին հետ :90-ականներին մեր ազգի համար համար մեկ խնդիրը` ԼՂՀ հիմնահարցի կարգավորման հարցը մեր համար ավելի շահեկան վիճակում էր ,քան այժմ:90-ականներին եւ հիմա մարդկանց կենսամակարդակը կարելի է ասել էականորեն չի փոխվել...չնայած բյուջեն ասում են 10 անգամ ավելացել է:Տեռորի մասին էլ չխոսեմ...

----------


## dvgray

> Չեմ կարծում նրա լոզունգները հիծեցնում են .
> ...Մերուժան Արծրունուն:


Էս դու ո՞ր Մերուժան Արծրունուն ինկատի ունես: Մի հատ ծննդյան ու մահվան թիվը, ու ելույթ ունեցած տեղը, թիվը կգրե՞ս: Էն ելույթի, որտեղ նա արտասանել է իր էտ "լոզունգները": Դա միտինգի ժամանակ է եղե՞լ  :Think: : Թե՞ իրենց տանը չայ խմելու ժամանակ իրա կնգան ասած բառերի զապիսն ես լսել ԱԱԾ-ում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չեմ կարծում նրա լոզունգները հիծեցնում են Պոլ Պոտին կամ եթե ուզում ես Մերուժան Արծրունուն: իսկ դրսի պատվերի մասը խիստ կասկածելի է.
> 
> 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> Փաստորեն Դուք հիմա լույս, գազ ջուր չունեք? Աշխատանք չունեք? Ինտերնետ չունեք?
> Ապառիկներ չեք վերցնում? Բանկերը վարկեր չեն տալիս? Փողոցները դատարկ են? Շինարարություն չի եղել? Գործարանները արտադրանք չեն տալիս? Բջջային հեռախս չունեք? Փաստորեն սենյակում եք փակված եղել 10 տարի: 
> Վանո չի եղել? Տեռոր չի արել? Երկրից 1 մլն մարդ չի փախել? 
> Ժողովդրի կենսամակարդակը 1000 անգամ բարձրացել է: մարդիկ հիմա եթե ուզոնան համ գործ կա համ տնտեսական ազատություն, իսկ խելացի մարդու համար այս երկրում շատ անելիքներ կան
> ...


ԱՆՏԻՍԱԴՐԱՆՔ-1:Լույս եղել է նաեւ 90-ականներին,իսկ պատերազմի ճամանակ չկար որովհետեւ հիմա պրիշխանական դարձած Խաչիկ Ստամբուլը թույն էկոլոգ էր :LOL: 
90-ականներին դաժե Ճապոնիայում բջջային հեռախոսներ չկային :LOL: :Վանոն միակ գողն էր ,հիմա ամեն պադյեզդում մի հատ գող կա,փողոցներում էլ օլիգարխների թուլեքն ու բարեկամները մարդ են սպանում արխային:90_ԱԿԱՆՆԵՐԻՆ փողոցներում չէին կրակում սովորական մարդկանց վրա:Աչքիս քո մակարդակն ա մենակ 1000 անգամ բարձրացել...ինտերնետ ունես: :LOL: Ուզում ա պօղօսիկը լիներ նախագահ կամ դաժե դու` էլի շինարարություն կլիներ:Էդ 1 միլիոնը փախել ա ...ու հիմա էլ փախնում ա:Եսիմ, երեւի ընդհանուր բաներ ունես խելացի գագոյի,գերմանացու ,պեսոկի բանի հետ... :LOL: Հա ճիշտ ա իրանք են մեր ինտերնետի բանի գազի պատճառը... :LOL: Մկին մոռացա... :LOL: Կարամելին էլ մոռացա,բա սաշ :LOL: իկը,բա գոմիկները... :LOL: բա հունանյանը :LOL:

----------


## smtp

> ԱՆՏԻՍԱԴՐԱՆՔ-1:Լույս եղել է նաեւ 90-ականներին,իսկ պատերազմի ճամանակ չկար որովհետեւ հիմա պրիշխանական դարձած Խաչիկ Ստամբուլը թույն էկոլոգ էր
> 90-ականներին դաժե Ճապոնիայում բջջային հեռախոսներ չկային:Վանոն միակ գողն էր ,հիմա ամեն պադյեզդում մի հատ գող կա,փողոցներում էլ օլիգարխների թուլեքն ու բարեկամները մարդ են սպանում արխային:90_ԱԿԱՆՆԵՐԻՆ փողոցներում չէին կրակում սովորական մարդկանց վրա:Աչքիս քո մակարդակն ա մենակ 1000 անգամ բարձրացել...ինտերնետ ունես:Ուզում ա պօղօսիկը լիներ նախագահ կամ դաժե դու` էլի շինարարություն կլիներ:Էդ 1 միլիոնը փախել ա ...ու հիմա էլ փախնում ա:Եսիմ, երեւի ընդհանուր բաներ ունես խելացի գագոյի,գերմանացու ,պեսոկի բանի հետ...Հա ճիշտ ա իրանք են մեր ինտերնետի բանի գազի պատճառը...Մկին մոռացա...Կարամելին էլ մոռացա,բա սաշիկը,բա գոմիկները...բա հունանյանը


Ասեմ քեզ որ մեծ մասը ճիշտ ես ասում, բա եդ ում ես բերում իշխանության? ավելի բեթար գող ավազակին? Մարդասպանին? Քեզ թվումա որ ով ուզումա լիներ շինարարություն  կլիներ, ու քեզ թվումա թե ճապոնիայում բջջային չկար, ու փաստորեն սաղ երկիրը գոս ու ավազակ հանեցիր, դե գնա սաղին սպանի, սկսի ձեր ծենքի գողականներից ու ձեր թաղի, գնա առևտրականներին մորթի որ պեսոկը թերակշռում են, օլիգարխներին սաղին լևոննա ստեղծել, թե գռզոն օլիգարխ չի, նենց բարի պարող տղայա? Թե վերջում գռզոյին ել ես խպելու, կուլակատափ արեք սաղին լենին պապիկին բերեք, կամ ել հիտլերին. 
Փաստորեն ինչքան լավ բան կա հերքում ես, իսկ հոսանք են ժամանկ արտադրվելա բայց չի տրվել ժողովրդին, դա ապացուցվածա, իսկ երկիրը որ լրիվ կերան դրան ինչ կասես? էս վերջին 7-8 տարումա հազիվ երկիրը ոտքի կանգնում, ու եթ հիմա վատ ես ապրում քո մեղքնա, Թե գիտես ես միլիոնատեր եմ? 
դե գնա բուշին ասա բա բեն լադենը ու հանի իշխանությունից, ասա բա գոմիկները ու սաղին մորթի, գոմիկները 5000 տարիա կան ինչպես և պոռնիկները, նենց որ դա քո համարա նորթւոյւն բայց ոչ աշխարհի
Պատճառ չկա որ լևոնը գա նորից իշխանության. դա կլիներ հայաստանի վերջին պատմական սխալը

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ասեմ քեզ որ մեծ մասը ճիշտ ես ասում, բա եդ ում ես բերում իշխանության? ավելի բեթար գող ավազակին? Մարդասպանին? Քեզ թվումա որ ով ուզումա լիներ շինարարություն  կլիներ, ու քեզ թվումա թե ճապոնիայում բջջային չկար, ու փաստորեն սաղ երկիրը գոս ու ավազակ հանեցիր, դե գնա սաղին սպանի, սկսի ձեր ծենքի գողականներից ու ձեր թաղի, գնա առևտրականներին մորթի որ պեսոկը թերակշռում են, օլիգարխներին սաղին լևոննա ստեղծել, թե գռզոն օլիգարխ չի, նենց բարի պարող տղայա? Թե վերջում գռզոյին ել ես խպելու, կուլակատափ արեք սաղին լենին պապիկին բերեք, կամ ել հիտլերին. 
> Փաստորեն ինչքան լավ բան կա հերքում ես, իսկ հոսանք են ժամանկ արտադրվելա բայց չի տրվել ժողովրդին, դա ապացուցվածա, իսկ երկիրը որ լրիվ կերան դրան ինչ կասես? էս վերջին 7-8 տարումա հազիվ երկիրը ոտքի կանգնում, ու եթ հիմա վատ ես ապրում քո մեղքնա, Թե գիտես ես միլիոնատեր եմ? 
> դե գնա բուշին ասա բա բեն լադենը ու հանի իշխանությունից, ասա բա գոմիկները ու սաղին մորթի, գոմիկները 5000 տարիա կան ինչպես և պոռնիկները, նենց որ դա քո համարա նորթւոյւն բայց ոչ աշխարհի
> Պատճառ չկա որ լևոնը գա նորից իշխանության. դա կլիներ հայաստանի վերջին պատմական սխալը


Վերջը էդ սաղի մեղավորը ԼՏՊՆ ա:Գրզոն էլ քո կարծիքով մնացածների հետ նույն հարկում ա? :LOL: Մեկ ա գալու ա, ուզես կամ ուզեք չուզեք:
 :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ կարծիքով մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների համար պատասխանատու է իշխանությունը, որ հենց սկզբից չարգելեց հանրահավաքը, որը և վերածվեց իմ կարծիքով ծայրահեղական լոզունգներով հակահայկական հիստերիայի: Պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ լտպ-ն և նրա նմանները կատարում էին դրսի պատվեր` ապակայունացնելու իրավիճակը հանրապետությունում: Փոքրամասնությունը հանվում էր մեծամասնության դեմ և իշխանությանը 10 օր շարունակ  սադրում էր գործողությունների, որին և հասավ ու ամբողջ մեղքը բարդեց իշխանության վրա:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> Ինչպես 1991-1998 թթ-ի երկրի թալանի, ավերման, կեղեքման համար, միլինավոր մարդկանց արտաքսման համար, այնպես ել այս դեպքերի համար պատասխանատու է լտպ-ն. Մարտի մեկին նա հավասարվեց արդեն Պոլ Պոտին, կամ Պինոչետին, Այսինքն լտպ-ի կողմնակիցները հերքում են պատմությունը և ամեն ինչ, նույնիսկ կաթողիկոսին ներս չթողեց, դրանից հետո ինչ խոսաս դրա հետ?


Ես կոնկրետ հակված եմ հենց հիմա Ձեզ հետ համաձայնվելու, մի պայմանով միայն, որ դուք կբացեք փակագծերը ու կբացատրեք ձեր բուռն ելույթի հետևայալ դրույթները.

1. Ինչ կոնկրետ օգուտ  են ստանում դրսինները մեր հանրապետությունում իրավիճակը ապակայունացնելով:
2. Որտեղ են արգելված հանրահավաքները: Խնդրում եմ բերել մի քանի օրինակ: 
3. Կոնկրետ ինչ սադրիչ գործողություններ են իրականացվել հանրահավաքների 10 օրերի ընթացքում:
4. Եթե ԼՏՊ-ն մեղքը բարդել է իշխանությունների վրա, ապա ի պատասխան դրա, մինչև հիմա, իշխանությունները ինչի ոչ մի կոնկրետ քայլ չեն ձեռնարկել սպանությունների մեջ մեղավորներին բացահայտելու ու մեղքը իսկական մեղավորների, այսինք ԼՏՊ վրա բարդելու համար:
5. Քանի միլիոն մարդ է ԼՏՊ կառավարման տարիներին արտաքսվել Հայաստանից: Խնդրում եմ կոնկրետ թիվ նշել: Քանի միլիոնը ենթադրում է երկու միլիոնից ավել, իսկ արտաքսվել, նշանակում է որ նրանց ձերբակալել են, մեղադրանք են ներկայացրել ասենք հայրենիքի դավաճանության մեջ ու արտաքսել են: Խնդրում եմ դժվարությունների պատճառով ինքնակամ կամ ստիպված հեռացածներին արտաքսվածների հետ չխառնել;
6. Պոլ Պոտի ու Պինոչետի հետ համեմատությունը կխնդրեի ավելի հանգամանալի ներկայացնել, հատկապես շեշտադրելով այն պահը, որ Չիլիում ու Կամբոջիայում բազմաթիվ մարդկանց զոհվելու պահին, այս մարդիկ իշխանության գլխին էին, իսկ մարտի 1-ին, որքանով որ ես եմ տեղյակ, կարող է սխալվում եմ, ԼՏՊ արդեն տաս տարի նախագահ չէր: 

Խնդրում եմ պատասխանի ընթացքում մեջբերումներ չանել Հայլուրից, Հայոց Աշխարհ թերթից, ինչպես նաև չօգտագործել "ջհուդ", "սևքար օձաբուն", "Վասակ Մամիկոնյան", "Սորոս" բառերը, բառակապակցություններն ու հատուկ անունները, անտեղի համեմատություններով մեր առոօրյան չծանրաբեռնելու համար: 

Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ, 

Գաղափարակից ընկեր

Հ.Գ. Ձեր բացատրություններն անձամբ ինձ կօգնեն, որ այլ տեղերում ինքս նույնպես կարողանամ հիմնավորված կերպով ներկայացնել ինչպես ԼՏՊ մեղավորությունը մարտի մեկի իրադարձություններում, այնպես էլ նրա հայրենադավ գործունեությունն ընդհանրապես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փաստորեն Դուք հիմա լույս, գազ ջուր չունեք? Աշխատանք չունեք? Ինտերնետ չունեք?
> Ապառիկներ չեք վերցնում? Բանկերը վարկեր չեն տալիս? Փողոցները դատարկ են? Շինարարություն չի եղել? Գործարանները արտադրանք չեն տալիս? Բջջային հեռախս չունեք? Փաստորեն սենյակում եք փակված եղել 10 տարի: 
> Վանո չի եղել? Տեռոր չի արել? Երկրից 1 մլն մարդ չի փախել? 
> Ժողովդրի կենսամակարդակը 1000 անգամ բարձրացել է: մարդիկ հիմա եթե ուզոնան համ գործ կա համ տնտեսական ազատություն, իսկ խելացի մարդու համար այս երկրում շատ անելիքներ կան
> 
> Մի ծիծաղեցրեք մարդկանց:


Ճիշտ եք: Մի ծիծաղեցրեք:

Քանի որ Ձեր կողմից նշված վերջին տաս տարիների զարգացումները տեղի են ունեցե ոչ թե ի շնորհիվ, այլ ի հեճուկս: Այսինքն, եթե երկրի նախագահը վերջին տաս տարիների ընթացքում լիներ ԽՄ-ն ու ոչ թե ՌՔ-ն, ապա հնարավոր է, որ ձեր կենսամակարդակը բարձրացած լիներ քսան հազար անգամ, ու ոչ թե հազար անգամ: 

Իսկ հազար անգամ բարձրացած կենսամակարդակի պրիզմայով երևույթները մեկնաբանելը հատուկ է նրանց, ում երևակայությունը մի աման խաշից, իրա թաշախուստով ու նանարներով, էն կողմ չի անցնում: 

Քանիսնոցա սոտովիդ, ընգեր?

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Պատճառ չկա որ լևոնը գա նորից իշխանության. դա կլիներ հայաստանի վերջին պատմական սխալը


Իսկ նախավերջին սխալը կասես որն ա եղել??

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> ... իսկ դրսի պատվերի մասը խիստ կասկածելի է.


Ժողովրդին կոտրելու և նրան հասկացնելու համար, որ դրսից օգնություն չսպասեն` ընդմիշտ երկրորդը այդ մասին անձամբ հայտարերց Հ1-ով: (սակայն դա միգուցե ոչինչ չի նշանակում, քանի որ այդ մի քանի օրերի ընթացքում նա այնքան միմյանց հակասող հայտարարություններով է հանդես եկել, որ ոչ միայն ինքն է խճճվել, այլև իր ծրագրով շարժվելու պատրաստակամություն հայտնողները)




> Փաստորեն Դուք հիմա լույս, գազ ջուր չունեք? Աշխատանք չունեք? Ինտերնետ չունեք?
> Ապառիկներ չեք վերցնում? Բանկերը վարկեր չեն տալիս? Փողոցները դատարկ են? Շինարարություն չի եղել? Գործարանները արտադրանք չեն տալիս? Բջջային հեռախս չունեք? Փաստորեն սենյակում եք փակված եղել 10 տարի: 
> Վանո չի եղել? Տեռոր չի արել? Երկրից 1 մլն մարդ չի փախել? 
> Ժողովդրի կենսամակարդակը 1000 անգամ բարձրացել է: մարդիկ հիմա եթե ուզոնան համ գործ կա համ տնտեսական ազատություն, իսկ խելացի մարդու համար այս երկրում շատ անելիքներ կան


Նույնիսկ եթե ես հիմա անվճար լույս, գազ, ջուր ունենայի, ամենաբարձր վարձատրվող աշխատավարձը ունենայի ու ինտենետը ամենացածր սակագներով վճարեիր, խանութներում ինձ նվերնեի անեին, իսկ բանեկրը` անհատույց սուբսիդիաներ, փողոցները լցված լինեին հրաշքներով, իսկ էլիտար ամեն մի նորակառույց շենքում մեկական բնակարան ունենայի, բոլոր գործարանները աշխատեին, իսկ երկրում աշխատուժի մեծ պահանջարկ լիներ, բջջային հեռախոսից բացի անձնական օգտագործման ինքաթիռ ունենայի, նույնիսկ եթե ոչ թե մեկ վանո է եղել, այլ տաս, ու եթե տեռորը խոսքից գործի անցած լիներ (ինչպես այսօր) և եթե երկրից ոչ թե 1 միլիոն, այլ 10 միլոն մարդ փախած լիներ, միևնույնն է. ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-Ի ԴԵՊՔԵՐԻ ԱՄԵՆԱՄԵԾ ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆԱՏՈՒՆ ԿՐԿԻՆ ՌՈԲԵՐՏ ՔՈՉԱՐՅԱՆՆ ԷՐ ԼԻՆԵԼՈՒ:




> ... Պատճառ չկա որ լևոնը գա նորից իշխանության. դա կլիներ հայաստանի վերջին պատմական սխալը


Հայաստանի պատմական ինչպես առաջին, այնպես վերջին սխալը իր ազգի նկատմամբ ցանկացած տեսակի սպանդի հանդուրժումն է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս դու ո՞ր Մերուժան Արծրունուն ինկատի ունես: Մի հատ ծննդյան ու մահվան թիվը, ու ելույթ ունեցած տեղը, թիվը կգրե՞ս: Էն ելույթի, որտեղ նա արտասանել է իր էտ "լոզունգները": Դա միտինգի ժամանակ է եղե՞լ : Թե՞ իրենց տանը չայ խմելու ժամանակ իրա կնգան ասած բառերի զապիսն ես լսել ԱԱԾ-ում:


Դու փաստորեն վերջին DVD-ները չես նայել -  "Մերուժն ու Լևոնը":

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Նույնիսկ եթե ես հիմա անվճար լույս, գազ, ջուր ունենայի, ամենաբարձր վարձատրվող աշխատավարձը ունենայի ու ինտենետը ամենացածր սակագներով վճարեիր, խանութներում ինձ նվերնեի անեին, իսկ բանեկրը` անհատույց սուբսիդիաներ, փողոցները լցված լինեին հրաշքներով, իսկ էլիտար ամեն մի նորակառույց շենքում մեկական բնակարան ունենայի, բոլոր գործարանները աշխատեին, իսկ երկրում աշխատուժի մեծ պահանջարկ լիներ, բջջային հեռախոսից բացի անձնական օգտագործման ինքաթիռ ունենայի, նույնիսկ եթե ոչ թե մեկ վանո է եղել, այլ տաս, ու եթե տեռորը խոսքից գործի անցած լիներ (ինչպես այսօր) և եթե երկրից ոչ թե 1 միլիոն, այլ 10 միլոն մարդ փախած լիներ, միևնույնն է. ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-Ի ԴԵՊՔԵՐԻ ԱՄԵՆԱՄԵԾ ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆԱՏՈՒՆ ԿՐԿԻՆ ՌՈԲԵՐՏ ՔՈՉԱՐՅԱՆՆ ԷՐ ԼԻՆԵԼՈՒ:


*Ուստա, դու ոստիկան չես, դու դեմք ես, ԴԵՄՔ:*

----------


## Մտահոգ

[QUOTE=Տրիբուն;854598]Դու փաստորեն վերջին DVD-ները չես նայել -  "Մերուժն ու Լևոնը":
հարգանքներս մտահոգ Տրիբուն :Smile: 
մինչև բուն թեմային անցնելը կուզենայի ասել որ ես տեսել եմ վերջին DVD-ին "Մերուժն ու Լևոնը": Ասեմ որ շատ հետաքրքիր ու անհերքելի փաստեր կային այնտեղ: Հանճարեղորեն ապացուցվում է որ Լևոնը դա Մերուժի հոգու 105րդ մարմնացումն է աշխարհում և 27րդը Հայկական բարձրավանդակում, իսկ սերժ սարգսյանը Վարդան Մամիկոնյանի 207րդ մարմնացումը ալամ աշխրքում ու 69րդը արմյանսիկ ռեսբուբլիկայըմը: Հա մոռացա ասել որ ի թիվս այլոց, ապացուցվում է որ ԱԽՔ-ը Մակեդոնացու սենեկապետի 1-ին ու վերջին մարմնացումն է Եվրասիայում:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ես թեմայի շուրջ բոլոր գրառումները չեմ կարդացել, սակայն վերջին գրառումներից դատելով մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի ամենամեծ պատասխանատուն կամ Մտահոգն է կամ Տրիբունը:


այս գրառումը նոր տեսա, փաստորեն իմ բացակայության ժամանակ բավականին ծանր մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել նվաստիս, այն էլ լավ ոստիկանի կողմից, մնում է հուսալ որ ԱԱԾ կամ Հատուկ քննչական վարչության ախշադակիցները այնքան զբաղված կլինեն որ իմ բախտից չեն նկատի այս գրառումը, այլապես "ևս մեկ զոհ": Իսկ ինչպես կասեր իմ կիրկիզ բարեկամներից մեկը՝ ես բնավ ցանկություն չունեմ ուղումնասիրել ԱԱԾ-ի պադվալները ներսից, նույնիսկ եթե հաշվի առնենք որ այդ պատերի ներսում եղել է Չարենցը:
ՀՈՒՍԱՆՔ եվ ԱՂՈԹԵՆՔ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ընգեր, մենյուով հաց մենակ ծանոթներին են տալի, անծանոթներին հաց են տալիս հետո նոր մենյուն որպես դիսերտ, համ էլ ես պիվա մենակ նախագահի հետ եմ խմում, համ էլ էլի օֆֆտոպեցինք՝ նախագահը կզայրանա, էս ուղղակի գրում եմ որ ոճաբաները համոզվեն որ ես դու չեմ: Չնայած կարողա մեզ էլ շուտով ծանոթ ունենանք հանձինս լավ ոստիկանի:


Մի քիչ առաջ արված գրառումս ջնջել են, համարելով այն թեմայից դուրս և անձնական: Հնարավոր է, բայց ցանկանում եմ պարզաբանել որ այն բոլորովին էլ թեմայից դուրս չէր: Ես ինկատի ունեի որ ԱԱԾ մեկուսարանում մենյուով հաց ու մի շիշ լավ պիվա կարող են տալ նույնիսկ մարտի 1-ի մեղավորներին: Մոտեցումը մարտի 1-ի մեղավորների նկատմամբ շատ հումանիստական կլինի, և նրանք կարող են ինքնաբացահայտվել` վստահ լինելով որ նրանց նկատմամ օրենքի տառից չբխող որևէ բռնություն չի կիրառվի:
Իհարկե, որոշների համար դա անհամեմատելի  է նրանց այսօրվա վայելած սև խավիարի հետ, բայց ամեն դեպքում առանց սպիտակուցների ու ածշաջրերի կաղամբով շիլա էլ չէ: 

Իսկ կազմակերպիչների մեջ ես կասկածում եմ դրսի ուժերին, հանձինս Ուրուգվայի նախագահ Խուան Մարիա Բորդաբերիի:

----------


## Kuk

> Պատճառ չկա որ լևոնը գա նորից իշխանության. դա կլիներ հայաստանի վերջին պատմական սխալը


Հիմիկվա դրությամբ վերջին սխալը քոչիկն ա հա? քանի որ դրան էլ Լևոնն ա բերել, էդ էլ ա վերագրվում Լևոնին :LOL:

----------


## Fedayi

> Հիմա հարցերիդ հատ հատ:
> 1. Ով ա բարձրանում - նա ով ընտրվում է: Ընտրվում է բառիս բովանդակային ու ոչ թե մեր ԿԸՀ արձանագրային իմաստով:
> 2. Ինչ ա փոխվում - փոխվում է հասարակության բարոյահոգեբանական մթնոլորտը: Մարդիկ հավատում են, որ իրենք կարող են իրենց ձայնով որևէ բան փոխել: Մարդկանց մեջ առաջանում է պատասխանատվության զգացում, հավատ դեպի պետությունը: Իշանությունները հասկանում են, որ եթե իրենք իրենց լավ չպահեն, մյուս անգամ չեն ընտրվի, ու բարձրանում է նաև նրանց պատասխանատվությունը: 
> 3.  Որ չի փոխվում ինչ ենք անում - նախ, հնարավոր չի որ չփոխվի, եթե կարողանանք նորմալ ընտրություններ անցկացնել: Իսկ եթե բան չի փոխվում, անում ենք նորից այն ինչ անում ենք հիմա: Էլի դուրս ենք գալիս փողոց, գոռում գոռգոռում ենք, տփոց ենք ուտում, մինչև էլի փոխելու հնարավորություն ունենանք: Բա ընգեր, մարդա արարած ենք, հոտ չենք, որ ոնց քշեն գնանք: Հա, անըդհատ պայքարելու ենք: Անիմաստ է ? Իհարկե ոչ: Սա մարդկային էությունն է:
> 4. և այլն - ընգեր, սրանից հետո էլ և այլն, ահավասիկ, քանզի վասնզի չի լինում, լինում է նորմալ, նամուսով երկիր: 
> Գնդակը ձու էր, մի հատ թազա աբալոշկա գնդակ ա պետք ճարել:


1. Ինչու ես համոզված, որ ենթադրյալ գրիմիտից հետո /որովհետև այլ կերպ Սերժին գահից չես գցի/ ամեն ինչ կարագի պես է գնալու? Ով է ապահովելու ընտրյալի ընտրությունը, ինչպես? Մեխանիզմը ասա: Իրավիճակային վերլուծությունը սկսում ենք այստեղից. գրիմիտը վերջացել է, նշանակվել է նոր ընտրություն: Էտ ով է ապահովելու, համակարգելու դրա արդարացիությունը… նա, ով գրիմիտ է արել, իսկ նա ով գրիմիտ է արել, ոչ պակաս տականք է, քան նախորդը, ու էլի նույնն է կատարվելու… կենսապարբերաշրջան: Իսկ եթե դու հավատում ես գրիմիտ անող առաջնորդների քաղաքական կամքին, ես էլ կասեմ, որ հավատում եմ Սերժի քաղաքական կամքին, որով բարեփոխումներ են կատարվելու:
2. Եթե ընտրյալը չի բարձրանում աթոռ, ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվում:
3. Ափսոս ես, գոնե մի օգուտ տաս, սաղ կյանքդ ծեծ ուտես, մեջը մի կաթիլ խեր չլինի?

Ավելացվել է 18 րոպե անց
1. Ինչու ես համոզված, որ ենթադրյալ գրիմիտից հետո /որովհետև այլ կերպ Սերժին գահից չես գցի/ ամեն ինչ կարագի պես է գնալու? Ով է ապահովելու ընտրյալի ընտրությունը, ինչպես? Մեխանիզմը ասա: Իրավիճակային վերլուծությունը սկսում ենք այստեղից. գրիմիտը վերջացել է, նշանակվել է նոր ընտրություն: Էտ ով է ապահովելու, համակարգելու դրա արդարացիությունը… նա, ով գրիմիտ է արել, իսկ նա ով գրիմիտ է արել, ոչ պակաս տականք է, քան նախորդը, ու էլի նույնն է կատարվելու… կենսապարբերաշրջան: Իսկ եթե դու հավատում ես գրիմիտ անող առաջնորդների քաղաքական կամքին, ես էլ կասեմ, որ հավատում եմ Սերժի քաղաքական կամքին, որով բարեփոխումներ են կատարվելու:
2. Եթե ընտրյալը չի բարձրանում աթոռ, ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվում:
3. Ափսոս ես, գոնե մի օգուտ տաս, սաղ կյանքդ ծեծ ուտես, մեջը մի կաթիլ խեր չլինի?

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Մի քիչ առաջ արված գրառումս ջնջել են, համարելով այն թեմայից դուրս և անձնական: Հնարավոր է, բայց ցանկանում եմ պարզաբանել որ այն բոլորովին էլ թեմայից դուրս չէր: Ես ինկատի ունեի որ ԱԱԾ մեկուսարանում մենյուով հաց ու մի շիշ լավ պիվա կարող են տալ նույնիսկ մարտի 1-ի մեղավորներին: Մոտեցումը մարտի 1-ի մեղավորների նկատմամբ շատ հումանիստական կլինի, և նրանք կարող են ինքնաբացահայտվել` վստահ լինելով որ նրանց նկատմամ օրենքի տառից չբխող որևէ բռնություն չի կիրառվի:
> Իհարկե, որոշների համար դա անհամեմատելի  է նրանց այսօրվա վայելած սև խավիարի հետ, բայց ամեն դեպքում առանց սպիտակուցների ու ածշաջրերի կաղամբով շիլա էլ չէ: 
> 
> Իսկ կազմակերպիչների մեջ ես կասկածում եմ դրսի ուժերին, հանձինս Ուրուգվայի նախագահ Խուան Մարիա Բորդաբերիի:


ընգեր, ճիշտ ես անում որ կասկածում ես, ուրեմն իսկական հայրենասեր բազե ես, հիմա ով մարտի մեկի համար դրսի ուժերին չկասկածեց ուրեմն հայրենասեր-խաշասեր չի ու քայքայում է պետականության ռոբերտակուռ ու սերժաշաղախ հիմքերը: Բայց դու սխալ հասեով ես կասկածում, ես քեզ ճիշտ հասցեն ասեմ՝ անձամբ ինքը սիոնիզմի հայր Թեոդոր Հերցելն է մարտի 1-ի պատասխանատուն, կարողա Խուան Մարիա Բորդաբերին ուղղակի օժանդակ դեր է խաղացել: Այ այստեղից կսկսենք իրավիճակային վերլուծությունը, ինչպես կասեր հարգարժան Ֆիդային: Ուրեմն ամբողջ աշխարհի սիոնիսները, մասոները, ու հրեա կապիտալիստները ուզում են Հայաստանի օրինական իշխանությունը վերացնել: Ինչու՞ քանի որ նրանք տեսնում են թե ինչ սարսափելի արագ տեմպերով է զարգանում ՀՀ տնտեսությունը և հասկանում են որ այս տեմպերը շարունակվելու դեպքում Հայաստանը մի 2 տարուց նվաճելու է համաշխարհային շուկան, այն հեղեված է լինելու հայկական մեքենաներով ու ինքնաթիռներով: Բա, ընգեր ջան, իսկ դու ասում ես Ուրուգվայ-Պարագվայ, համ էլ դու հո ընկեր Հրանտ Մարգարյանից լավ չգիտես, էսօր էդ մարդն էլ ա ասել որ դրսի ուժերն են:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Թեմայից դուրս ընդամենը մեկ հարց Ֆիդայուն`

Եթե իմանաս, որ փոքրիկ մոծակին սատկացնելուց հետո, մի մեծ մեղու է գալու քեզ խայթի, ապա ինչ է, թողնելու ես, որ մոծակը քեզ արյունաքամ անի?

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 1. Ինչու ես համոզված, որ ենթադրյալ գրիմիտից հետո /որովհետև այլ կերպ Սերժին գահից չես գցի/ ամեն ինչ կարագի պես է գնալու?


Իսկ ով ասեց որ ես ուզում եմ որ կարագի պես գա: Բայց որ ասենք կարագի պես չէ, գոնե բաստուրմի պես սկսի գալ, պետք է առնվազն այդ գալու սկիզբը դնել:




> Ով է ապահովելու ընտրյալի ընտրությունը, ինչպես?


Նորմալ ընտրություններ անցկացնելու պատասխանատուն: Դրա համար համապատասխան մարմիններ ենք ստեղծել: Եթե Սերոժ-Ռոբոշ կարգի կալխոզնիկները իրանց հոր բաղչի պես չնայեն ընտրություններին, ապա նույն ԿԸՀ կարող է շատ էլ նորմալ ընտրություններ կազմակերպել: 




> Մեխանիզմը ասա: Իրավիճակային վերլուծությունը սկսում ենք այստեղից. գրիմիտը վերջացել է, նշանակվել է նոր ընտրություն: Էտ ով է ապահովելու, համակարգելու դրա արդարացիությունը… նա, ով գրիմիտ է արել, իսկ նա ով գրիմիտ է արել, ոչ պակաս տականք է, քան նախորդը, ու էլի նույնն է կատարվելու… կենսապարբերաշրջան: Իսկ եթե դու հավատում ես գրիմիտ անող առաջնորդների քաղաքական կամքին, ես էլ կասեմ, որ հավատում եմ Սերժի քաղաքական կամքին, որով բարեփոխումներ են կատարվելու:


Հավատում եմ: Միայն մի կոնկրետ պատճառով: Տվյալ մոմենտին գրիմիտ անողն իր մտավոր ունակություններով մի քանի աստիճան ավելի բարձր է կանգնած ՍՍ-ից: Այսինք դրանք համեմատելու բաներ չեն, ինչպես համեմատել ինտելեկտուալ գիգանտին, ղումարբազ նառկոշի հետ: Գիմիտ անողի ու գրմիտ լինողի մեջ էական որակական տարբերություն կա: Էվոլյուցիոն աստիճանների վրա բարձր կանգնածը անհատականությունն ավելի մեծ հավատ է ներշնչում քան շիմպանզեն:




> 2. Եթե ընտրյալը չի բարձրանում աթոռ, ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվում:


Համաձայն եմ: Սկսում ենք նորից:




> 3. Ափսոս ես, գոնե մի օգուտ տաս, սաղ կյանքդ ծեծ ուտես, մեջը մի կաթիլ խեր չլինի?


Մարդ կա սաղ կյանքը ծեծ ա ուտում բայց մնում ա տղա, այսինք չի դավաճանում իր սկզբունքներին: Մարդ էլ կա հենց առաջին չափալախից հետո սեռափոխ ա լինում: Տո մարդ էլ կա չափալախած էլ չե, ձեռդ հենց բարձրացնում ես արդեն երկնագույն ա, Տուրիկը քեզ օրինակ: 

Թող ես սկզբունքերի համար հա ծեծ ուտեմ, ու խերը մենակ ես իմանամ, բայց ամեն խերով կանֆետ ցույց տվողի հետևից վիզս ծռած չգնամ:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Fedayi

> 1. Իսկ ով ասեց որ ես ուզում եմ որ կարագի պես գա: Բայց որ ասենք կարագի պես չէ, գոնե բաստուրմի պես սկսի գալ, պետք է առնվազն այդ գալու սկիզբը դնել:
> 
> 2. Նորմալ ընտրություններ անցկացնելու պատասխանատուն: Դրա համար համապատասխան մարմիններ ենք ստեղծել: Եթե Սերոժ-Ռոբոշ կարգի կալխոզնիկները իրանց հոր բաղչի պես չնայեն ընտրություններին, ապա նույն ԿԸՀ կարող է շատ էլ նորմալ ընտրություններ կազմակերպել: 
> 
> 3. Հավատում եմ: Միայն մի կոնկրետ պատճառով: Տվյալ մոմենտին գրիմիտ անողն իր մտավոր ունակություններով մի քանի աստիճան ավելի բարձր է կանգնած ՍՍ-ից: Այսինք դրանք համեմատելու բաներ չեն, ինչպես համեմատել ինտելեկտուալ գիգանտին, ղումարբազ նառկոշի հետ: Գիմիտ անողի ու գրմիտ լինողի մեջ էական որակական տարբերություն կա: Էվոլյուցիոն աստիճանների վրա բարձր կանգնածը անհատականությունն ավելի մեծ հավատ է ներշնչում քան շիմպանզեն:
> 
> 4. Մարդ կա սաղ կյանքը ծեծ ա ուտում բայց մնում ա տղա, այսինք չի դավաճանում իր սկզբունքներին: Մարդ էլ կա հենց առաջին չափալախից հետո սեռափոխ ա լինում: Տո մարդ էլ կա չափալախած էլ չե, ձեռդ հենց բարձրացնում ես արդեն երկնագույն ա, Տուրիկը քեզ օրինակ: 
> Թող ես սկզբունքերի համար հա ծեծ ուտեմ, ու խերը մենակ ես իմանամ, բայց ամեն խերով կանֆետ ցույց տվողի հետևից վիզս ծռած չգնամ:


1. Ապեր, մինչև երշիկը գա, երկիրն տնտեսապես ենքան հետ կգցեք, որ էսպիսի Հայաստան մեկ էլ ծոռներդ կտեսնեն:
2. ԿԸՀ-ն ընդամենը անվանում է, գրիմիտից հետո նկարիչներն աշխատելու են, ում ասեմ?, ենթադրենք պայմանական միավոր ՊՏԼ-ի համար :Smile: , ինչպես ժամանակին էր աշխատում: Ապե'ր, ես եմ միամիտ, թե դու? Եթե մի մարդ ժամանակին մի բան արել է, ինչի պիտի նույնը չանի կրկին: Ինքնամաքրվել է, հա? հստակ աշտորաշում` ՆԼԾ /ուղեղի լվացում/:
3. Չեմ հավատու'մ: Խելքը մենակ կարդալով չի գալիս: Մենակ էդ մի պատճառով հավատալը միամտություն եմ համարում: Մարդ քթածակ պիտի ունենա: Հետո մի հատ Սերժի գլուխը համեմատի Լևոնի գլխի հետ, կտենաս, որ առաջինի գլուխն ավելի մեծ ա: :LOL:  Հետո դրա խելքին ձյուն գա, ուր էր դրա խելքը, երբ պոպուլիստական ղարաբաղցիատասհազարաբանակախառը արտահայտություններ էր անում, սրան նրան օճառվում /դրսում/, հիմա էլ վառված չգիտես ինչ խաղեր ա տալիս: Էն որ Սերժից միայն նկար էր թողնում, էսօր մեծահոգաբար Սերժին ինքնամաքրվելու շանս ա տալիս :LOL:  
4. Տղա եմ ասել էէէ: Ճիշտ ես. մարդ կա մարդ ա, մարդ էլ կա սեփական կոշիկի հետ ա ամուսնանում: Հետո, զգույշ, ոչ պակաս շատ նորմալ տղերք, ծայրահեղ հակառակ են մտածում, ու ամենևին էլ ոչ իշխանությանը սիրահարված լինելու պատճառով. իրանց համար էլ մի քանի կապտուկը խնդիր չի: Բա հետո? ուր ենք հասնելու? Խփելու ենք իրար?Ափսոս ա էտ էներգիադ, եթե պիտի զուր կորչի: Որ հետաքրքրվենք. կարելի է իրացման վայրեր գտնել, որտեղ այն զուր չի կորչի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 1. Ապեր, մինչև երշիկը գա, երկիրն տնտեսապես ենքան հետ կգցեք, որ էսպիսի Հայաստան մեկ էլ ծոռներդ կտեսնեն:
> 2. ԿԸՀ-ն ընդամենը անվանում է, գրիմիտից հետո նկարիչներն աշխատելու են, ում ասեմ?, ենթադրենք պայմանական միավոր ՊՏԼ-ի համար, ինչպես ժամանակին էր աշխատում: Ապե'ր, ես եմ միամիտ, թե դու? Եթե մի մարդ ժամանակին մի բան արել է, ինչի պիտի նույնը չանի կրկին: Ինքնամաքրվել է, հա? հստակ աշտորաշում` ՆԼԾ /ուղեղի լվացում/:
> 3. Չեմ հավատու'մ: Խելքը մենակ կարդալով չի գալիս: Մենակ էդ մի պատճառով հավատալը միամտություն եմ համարում: Մարդ քթածակ պիտի ունենա: Հետո մի հատ Սերժի գլուխը համեմատի Լևոնի գլխի հետ, կտենաս, որ առաջինի գլուխն ավելի մեծ ա: Հետո դրա խելքին ձյուն գա, ուր էր դրա խելքը, երբ պոպուլիստական ղարաբաղցիատասհազարաբանակախառը արտահայտություններ էր անում, սրան նրան օճառվում /դրսում/, հիմա էլ վառված չգիտես ինչ խաղեր ա տալիս: Էն որ Սերժից միայն նկար էր թողնում, էսօր մեծահոգաբար Սերժին ինքնամաքրվելու շանս ա տալիս 
> 4. Տղա եմ ասել էէէ: Ճիշտ ես. մարդ կա մարդ ա, մարդ էլ կա սեփական կոշիկի հետ ա ամուսնանում: Հետո, զգույշ, ոչ պակաս շատ նորմալ տղերք, ծայրահեղ հակառակ են մտածում, ու ամենևին էլ ոչ իշխանությանը սիրահարված լինելու պատճառով. իրանց համար էլ մի քանի կապտուկը խնդիր չի: Բա հետո? ուր ենք հասնելու? Խփելու ենք իրար?Ափսոս ա էտ էներգիադ, եթե պիտի զուր կորչի: Որ հետաքրքրվենք. կարելի է իրացման վայրեր գտնել, որտեղ այն զուր չի կորչի:


Ապեր, ինչպես կասեր մեր մեծն առաջնորդը քթածակը քաղաքական կատեգորիա չէ: Մեծ քթածակով տղեքը զբաղված են եղել մենակ էտ քթածակը քչփորելով, որ երկիրը հասցրել են փաքռի էս աստիճանին: Պրիտոմ, ինչքան գլուխը մեծ, քո ասածի պես, էնքան քթի ծակերն էլ համապատասխանաբար մեծ: 
Ընգեր, ես սեփական ունակություներիս չիրացվածության հետ կապված բարդույթներով չեմ տառապում: Արի ես իմանամ, թե իմ ունակությունները / էներգիան ափսոսալով, կամ առանց, որտեղ ու ինչ չափով պիտի օգտագործեմ: Խորհրդականի կարիք էլ չունեմ:

Ու, վաբշե տո դու ճիշտ ես, խելքը մենակ կարդալով չի գալիս: Ավելի լավ ա վաբշե չկարդաս, բայց պոլնի ղումար խաղաս - գլուխը դրանից մեծանում ա, ու խելոք տղու տեղ ացնում ես: 

Հիմա, ասում ես ով էր մեղավոր Մարտի մեկի հարցում?

----------


## Վիշապ

> 1. Ապեր, մինչև երշիկը գա, երկիրն տնտեսապես ենքան հետ կգցեք, որ էսպիսի Հայաստան մեկ էլ ծոռներդ կտեսնեն:
> 2. ԿԸՀ-ն ընդամենը անվանում է, գրիմիտից հետո նկարիչներն աշխատելու են, ում ասեմ?, ենթադրենք պայմանական միավոր ՊՏԼ-ի համար, ինչպես ժամանակին էր աշխատում: Ապե'ր, ես եմ միամիտ, թե դու? Եթե մի մարդ ժամանակին մի բան արել է, ինչի պիտի նույնը չանի կրկին: Ինքնամաքրվել է, հա? հստակ աշտորաշում` ՆԼԾ /ուղեղի լվացում/:
> 3. Չեմ հավատու'մ: Խելքը մենակ կարդալով չի գալիս: Մենակ էդ մի պատճառով հավատալը միամտություն եմ համարում: Մարդ քթածակ պիտի ունենա: Հետո մի հատ Սերժի գլուխը համեմատի Լևոնի գլխի հետ, կտենաս, որ առաջինի գլուխն ավելի մեծ ա: Հետո դրա խելքին ձյուն գա, ուր էր դրա խելքը, երբ պոպուլիստական ղարաբաղցիատասհազարաբանակախառը արտահայտություններ էր անում, սրան նրան օճառվում /դրսում/, հիմա էլ վառված չգիտես ինչ խաղեր ա տալիս: Էն որ Սերժից միայն նկար էր թողնում, էսօր մեծահոգաբար Սերժին ինքնամաքրվելու շանս ա տալիս 
> 4. Տղա եմ ասել էէէ: Ճիշտ ես. մարդ կա մարդ ա, մարդ էլ կա սեփական կոշիկի հետ ա ամուսնանում: Հետո, զգույշ, ոչ պակաս շատ նորմալ տղերք, ծայրահեղ հակառակ են մտածում, ու ամենևին էլ ոչ իշխանությանը սիրահարված լինելու պատճառով. իրանց համար էլ մի քանի կապտուկը խնդիր չի: Բա հետո? ուր ենք հասնելու? Խփելու ենք իրար?Ափսոս ա էտ էներգիադ, եթե պիտի զուր կորչի: Որ հետաքրքրվենք. կարելի է իրացման վայրեր գտնել, որտեղ այն զուր չի կորչի:


Քո կարծիքը եթե իմ կարծիքով ընդհանրացնեմ (ես ինչ ասի :Xeloq: ), ապա մոտավորապես կստացվի հետևյալը՝ թողեք մնա վատ, որովհետև լավ չի կարող լինել, մի պայքարեք, որովհետև ոչնչի չեք հասնի, կամ նույնն է թե մի ապրեք, մեկա մեռնելու եք :Think:

----------


## Fedayi

> Քո կարծիքը եթե իմ կարծիքով ընդհանրացնեմ (ես ինչ ասի), ապա մոտավորապես կստացվի հետևյալը՝ թողեք մնա վատ, որովհետև լավ չի կարող լինել, մի պայքարեք, որովհետև ոչնչի չեք հասնի, կամ նույնն է թե մի ապրեք, մեկա մեռնելու եք


Հարգելի Վիշապ, իսկ եթե ես ընդհանրացնեմ, ապա կստացվի հետևյալը` թողեք պայքարի էս ձևը, ռադ արեք Ձեր առաջնորդներին /մի հատ լավ նայեք էլի ովքեր են` ԼՏՊ. Ս. Դեմիրճյան, Ա. Սարգսյան,  Արամ Կարապետյան և այլ սոված շներ/, մենակ սրանց առկայությունըն արդեն անվստահություն է ներշնչում մեծ, շատ մեծ մասսաներին: Վանեք ատելությունը, նստենք մի սեղանի շուրջ տենանք ուրիշ ինչ կերպ կարելի է պայքարել: Հասկանում եմ` բոլորս էլ մինչև կոկորդը կուշտ ենք այս ամենից, բայց ազգի շահը ավելի բարձր պետք է դասել որոշների նկրտումներից: Եթե չունենային այլ խնդիրներ, չունենայինք չուզողներ, չլիներ աշխարհաքաղաքական վիճակը ավելի խճճված և այլն, ինչ ուզում եք արեք: Պետք է առաջնորդվել հետևյալ սկզբունքով, թե արդյոք արածը ընդհանուր առմամբ ավելի վնաս կպատճառի երկրին, թե օգուտ: 

Տրիբուն, քո ասած նշանակել հեռացնել մոդելը հիշեցնում է սեփական շողքի հետևից վազել: Մտածելակերպի փոփոխության, սեփական ուժերին հավատալու /ծեծելուց հետո չէ, ավելի ցիվիլ/ խնդիրներ կան:
Ով է մեղավոր? Մեղավոր է ընդդիմությունը, որ էդքան ատելություն ու պառակտում մտցրեց, էնքան, որ Ազատության հրապանակում մի ավելորդ բառ և քեզ կհոշոտեին: Այդպիսի տրամադրությունն էր էին քարոզվում: Դե, իշխանությունն էլ կրակին յուղ լցրեց ու պագրոմ արեց` հագուրդ տալով կատաղի մասսայի /դե ընդհանուր առմամբ, որոշներին չի վերաբերվում/ նկրտումներին: Եթե վերցնենք միայն մարտի 1-ի կտրվածքով, մեղավոր է իշխանությունը, քանի որ առաջին քայլը նա արեց, բայց ավելի խորքային եմ հարցին նայում:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հարգելի Վիշապ, իսկ եթե ես ընդհանրացնեմ, ապա կստացվի հետևյալը` թողեք պայքարի էս ձևը, ռադ արեք Ձեր առաջնորդներին /մի հատ լավ նայեք էլի ովքեր են` *ԼՏՊ. Ս. Դեմիրճյան, Ա. Սարգսյան,  Արամ Կարապետյան և այլ սոված շներ*/, մենակ սրանց առկայությունըն արդեն անվստահություն է ներշնչում մեծ, շատ մեծ մասսաներին:


Ֆեդայ, ուզում ես ասես սերժիկն ու իր թայֆեն *կուշտ շներ* են, որ "վենա" են մտել ազգի մեջ? 
Կուշտ են, որ ամեն մի հատիկով սիգարետ ծախող քնձռոտ բուդկի հետ փայ են?

Դրամն ինֆլյացիայի մեջ կոնվուլսիաներա ապրում` վարչապեդիկը ելույթա ունենում, որ 18 % տնտեսական աճ ունենք...էդ ոնց ստացվեց? Հրապարակավ կաշառակեր դասախոս են խայտառակում, թատերականացված ներկայացւոմ թիվ եսիմորերորդ......բա իրենց տիեզերածավալ կաշառքների մասին ովա ասելու? Էդա երազածդ երկիրը? Կայունություն ես դա համարում?

Շատ մեծ մասսաներից էլ պետք չի խոսել տենց հեղինակավոր: Երևանից դուրս տոննաներով գյուղեր կան, որ մինչև հիմա տեղյակ չեն մարտի մեկին ինչա կատարվել: 
Իրենց անունից խոսելը սխալ եմ համարում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, քո ասած նշանակել հեռացնել մոդելը հիշեցնում է սեփական շողքի հետևից վազել: Մտածելակերպի փոփոխության, սեփական ուժերին հավատալու /ծեծելուց հետո չէ, ավելի ցիվիլ/ խնդիրներ կան:


Ամբողջ քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհը կառուցված է նշանակել-հեռացնել մոդելի վրա: Ենթադրում եմ, որ ես էլ դու էլ, Հայաստանի ապագան տեսնում ենք ցիվիլ երկրների շարքում: Բոլոր ժամանակակից ցիվիլ երկրները անցել են այն ամենի միջիով, ինչի միջով մենք ենք հիմա անցնում - բուրժուադեմոկրատական հեղափոխություններ, դիկտատուրաների հաստատում ու փլուզում: Մտածելակերպը փոխվում է հենց այդ գործընթացների արդյունքում: 

Մի նրբություն կա միայն, արդյոք մեզ էլ է պետք նույնքան ժամանակ ցիվիլ երկիր կառուցելու համար, որքան պետք էր Եվրոպային: Կարծում եմ որ ոչ: Երբ Եվրոպան սկսեց դեմոկրատականացման գործընթացը, նա իր աչքի առաջ ոչ մի օրինակ չուներ: Դեմոկրատիա հասկացությունը մնացել էր միայն Հռոմի ու Հունական պոլիսների մասին պատմող գրքերում ու վերջին անգամ Եվրոպայում եղել էր երկու հազար տարի առաջ: Այսինք նրանք սկսում էին զրոյից: Մենք հիմա սկսում ենք մեր աչքի առաջ ունենալով լավ օրինակներ: Հիմ չասես, որ մենք չպետք է քոպի-փեյսթ անենք Եվրոպան իր բոլոր թերություններո, էտ ես էլ գիտեմ: Բայց այն ժամանակ երբ Եվրոպայում Մերսեդես են սարքում, մենք չենք կարող Հայաստանի ներսում ժողովրդին հրամցնել մեր ԵրԱԶ-ը, ասելով որ սա է մեր ազգային մեքենան ու քանի որ մենք սրանից ավելին հիմա չենք կարող անել, բոլորս երթևեկում ենք սրանով: Տեսեք Եվրոպայում ժամանակակից Մերսեդեսին հասել են կամաց-կամաց, մի հարյուր տարում: Մենք էլ կամաց-կամաց, դզել փչելով, մի հատ նորմալ մեքենա կսարքեն, հարյուր տարի հետո: Կարճ ասած, մենք հիմա հեծանիվ հայտանգործելու խնդիր չունենք, որ տակից-մանրից-հիմնավորապես փոխելով, առաջ գնանք: Կարող ենք ռեսկի անցնել Մերսեդեսին - երկու, երեք նորմալ ընտրություններ կազմակերպելով: 

Ու մի մտածի, որ մենք մեր մտածելակերպով այդքան թերի ենք: Մի հատ նայի թե ինչ օրինպահ քաղաքացիներ են դառնում, մի քանի ամսվա ընթացքում, ասենք, Վարդենիսից-Մյունխեն տեղափոխված մեր հայրենակիցները: 




> Ով է մեղավոր? Մեղավոր է ընդդիմությունը, որ էդքան ատելություն ու պառակտում մտցրեց, էնքան, որ Ազատության հրապանակում մի ավելորդ բառ և քեզ կհոշոտեին: Այդպիսի տրամադրությունն էր էին քարոզվում: Դե, իշխանությունն էլ կրակին յուղ լցրեց ու պագրոմ արեց` հագուրդ տալով կատաղի մասսայի /դե ընդհանուր առմամբ, որոշներին չի վերաբերվում/ նկրտումներին: Եթե վերցնենք միայն մարտի 1-ի կտրվածքով, մեղավոր է իշխանությունը, քանի որ առաջին քայլը նա արեց, բայց ավելի խորքային եմ հարցին նայում:


Ընգեր, մի հատ գնայիր ու ասեիր էլի: Տեսնեինք կհոշոտեին թե չէ: Ես հինգ ամսվա միտինգների ընթացքում մի հատ կիսահոշոտված մարդու չեմ հանդիպել: Այնպես որ, ենթադրությունդ հիմնավորումներ է պահանջում: Ուրիշներին հոշոտելու ոչ մի քարոզի էլ ներկա չեմ եղել, ինչպես ես այնպես էլ շատ ու շատ ուրիշները: Կարդացել եմ ԼՏՊ բոլոր ելույթները, բացի բարի կամքի դրսևորումից, ուրիշ ոչինչ չեմ հայտնաբերել: Մենակ հիմա "ով մեզ հետ չէ տականք է" մի քանի անգամ ԱԶԳ-Հայոց Աշխարհ-Հայլուր-ներով ձևախեղված արտահայտությունը աչքս չմտցնես:  

Իսկ սպանության մեջ մեղավորին գտնելու համար, ընգեր, առանձնապես խորքային վերլուծություներ անելու կարիք չկա: Պարզ համեմատություններ կարելի է անել: Սպանել են թե ոչ: Ովքեր: Կոնկրետ: Ով է տվել հրամանը: Եթե հրաման չի եղել, ով է իքնակամ կրակել: Յուղ լցնել սրա նրա վրա, շիկացնել մթնոլորտը, ու սենց անկապ հայտարարությունները, ընգեր, ոչինչ չեն փոխում: Կա դեպք, Երևանի կենտրոնում, հրազենային վնասվածքներից զոհվել է տաս հոգի, վրավորվել է հարյուր հոգի: 

Եթե ալամ աշխարհն էլ կրակի վրա յուղ լցներ, Երևանի կենտրոնում բայեվոյ պատրոնով զինվաց մարդ չպետք է լիներ: Համբերությունը հատած իշխանությունն էլ, եթե իրեն համարում է ազագային իշխանություն, նույնիսկ մեկ մարդու զոհվելու հավանականությամն դեպքում պիտի Ս-ը քաշեր գնար:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հարգելի Վիշապ, իսկ եթե ես ընդհանրացնեմ, ապա կստացվի հետևյալը` թողեք պայքարի էս ձևը, ռադ արեք Ձեր առաջնորդներին /մի հատ լավ նայեք էլի ովքեր են` ԼՏՊ. Ս. Դեմիրճյան, Ա. Սարգսյան,  Արամ Կարապետյան և այլ սոված շներ/, մենակ սրանց առկայությունըն արդեն անվստահություն է ներշնչում մեծ, շատ մեծ մասսաներին: Վանեք ատելությունը, նստենք մի սեղանի շուրջ տենանք ուրիշ ինչ կերպ կարելի է պայքարել: Հասկանում եմ` բոլորս էլ մինչև կոկորդը կուշտ ենք այս ամենից, բայց ազգի շահը ավելի բարձր պետք է դասել որոշների նկրտումներից: Եթե չունենային այլ խնդիրներ, չունենայինք չուզողներ, չլիներ աշխարհաքաղաքական վիճակը ավելի խճճված և այլն, ինչ ուզում եք արեք: Պետք է առաջնորդվել հետևյալ սկզբունքով, թե արդյոք արածը ընդհանուր առմամբ ավելի վնաս կպատճառի երկրին, թե օգուտ: 
> 
> Տրիբուն, քո ասած նշանակել հեռացնել մոդելը հիշեցնում է սեփական շողքի հետևից վազել: Մտածելակերպի փոփոխության, սեփական ուժերին հավատալու /ծեծելուց հետո չէ, ավելի ցիվիլ/ խնդիրներ կան:
> Ով է մեղավոր? Մեղավոր է ընդդիմությունը, որ էդքան ատելություն ու պառակտում մտցրեց, էնքան, որ Ազատության հրապանակում մի ավելորդ բառ և քեզ կհոշոտեին: Այդպիսի տրամադրությունն էր էին քարոզվում: Դե, իշխանությունն էլ կրակին յուղ լցրեց ու պագրոմ արեց` հագուրդ տալով կատաղի մասսայի /դե ընդհանուր առմամբ, որոշներին չի վերաբերվում/ նկրտումներին: Եթե վերցնենք միայն մարտի 1-ի կտրվածքով, մեղավոր է իշխանությունը, քանի որ առաջին քայլը նա արեց, բայց ավելի խորքային եմ հարցին նայում:


Fedayi,բոլորն էլ ճանաչում են Ա.Սարգսյանին,ԼՏՊ-ին,Ս Դեմիրճյանին:Բայց ես չեմ կարծում,որնրանք ախտոտված են այնքան ինչքան հիմիկվա իշխանավորները:Հնարավոր է ու այդպես էլ կա էն երկուսը "սոված են",բայց էդ սովածությունը անձնական վրեժխնդրությունից ,հըլը որ հեռու չի գնում:Ու կարծում եմ,այսօր մեր քաղաքական դաշտում այս երկուսը համեմատած մյուսների "շատ միամիտ են":Ինչ վերաբերվում է ԼՏՊ-ին,ապա ասեմ որ այսօր ՀՀ-ում դժվար է գտնել քաղաքական գործիչ,որը ունի նրա չափ քաղաքական փորձ:Ու վերջիվերջո համաձայնվիր,որ 90-ականներին մեր երկիրի արտաքին քաղաքականությունը բավականին հաջողված էր համեմատած վերջին 10տարիների:Դա առավել ակներեւ է Արցախի հարցի կարգավորման հետ կապված:Բայց համաձայն եմ,որ ներքին քաղաքականությունը տնտեսական,սոցիալական,իրավական ոլորտներոմ հիմնականում սխալ են եղել եւ թալանի ու չարաշահումների հիմքը դրվել է հենց այն ժամանակ:Ա.Կարապետյանի մասին ասեմ,որ առանձնապես կարծիք հայտնել չեմ կարող...բայց բավականին "դուխով հարցադրումներ ա անում": :Smile: :Հա,ու գրագետ է:
Համամիտ եմ քո հետ,որ ընդդիմության ակտիվի շարքերում կան նախկինում իրենց պատեհապաշտությունը մի քանի անգամ ցույց տված քաղաքական դեմքեր,բայց սրանք առաջին շարքերում չեն...էականը դա է:Ու հետո ասեմ էնքան էլ կարեւոր չէ,թե օվքեր են:Կարեւորն այն է,որ ՀՀքաղաքացիները ոտքի են ելել,իրենց ազատ ապրելու իրավունքի համար ու առավել կարեւոր է,որ այդ ամենը պսակվի հաջողությամբ,որպեսզի հասարակությունը չկորցնի սեփական պետության ղեկը:Հակառակ դեպքում կստեղծվի ոստիկանաօլիգարխական պետություն`ավելի ահասարսուռ որակներով:
Իսկ հասարակությունում առկա առճակատման մասին ասեմ,որ այն հասունացել է մարտի 1-դեպքերից հետո:Եթե մինչ այդ որոշակի հակասություններ եղել են մեր հասարակությունում,ապա եղել են զուտ ընտրությունների ժամանակաշրջաններին բնորոշ:Իսկ այ,մարտի 1-ի իրադարձություններից հետո`հիմնականում մարտի 1-ի լավուվատ  անելու հետ կապված ի հայտ է եկել համատարած հասարակական թշնամանք մեծամասնության ու "կայունության"կողմնակիցների միջեւ:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Հարգելի Վիշապ, իսկ եթե ես ընդհանրացնեմ, ապա կստացվի հետևյալը` թողեք պայքարի էս ձևը, ռադ արեք Ձեր առաջնորդներին /մի հատ լավ նայեք էլի ովքեր են` ԼՏՊ. Ս. Դեմիրճյան, Ա. Սարգսյան,  Արամ Կարապետյան և այլ սոված շներ/, մենակ սրանց առկայությունըն արդեն անվստահություն է ներշնչում մեծ, շատ մեծ մասսաներին...


ԼՏՊ - տանում է անորոշությունՍ. Դեմիրճյան - տանում է մանկապարտեզԱ. Սարգսյան - տանում է ռազբիրատիԱրամ Կարապետյան - տանում է պանիխիդայի (ապահովելով ծիծաղը)Ռ. Քոչարյան - տանում էր ուղիղ դժոխքՍ. Սարգսյան - տանում է ուղիղ դժոխք

Ում հետևից ես դու գնում?

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Fedayi,բոլորն էլ ճանաչում են Ա.Սարգսյանին,ԼՏՊ-ին,Ս Դեմիրճյանին:Բայց ես չեմ կարծում,որնրանք ախտոտված են այնքան ինչքան հիմիկվա իշխանավորները:Հնարավոր է ու այդպես էլ կա էն երկուսը "սոված են",բայց էդ սովածությունը անձնական վրեժխնդրությունից ,հըլը որ հեռու չի գնում::


Ընգեր, շատերը խորքային, հիմնավոր վերլուծություններ անելու մասին երկար բարակ գրելուց հետ էլ (ուստա Ֆեդայի, խոսքը Ձեր մասին է), ամբողջ գործընթացը կապում են անձերի հետ - անձնավորում են պայքարի ողջ գաղափարախոսությունը: 

Չնայած, եթե նույնիսկ անձնավորված նայենք, զուտ մարդկային որակի տեսանկյունից, ապա անձամբ ես նախընտրում եմ ԼՏՊ-ՍԴ-ԱՍ-ԱԿ-Րաֆիի-Գռզո-Այլք կոմբինացիան, ի հակադրում ՌՔ-ՍՍ-Հովիկ-Արմենիչիկ-Գալուստակ-Տուրիկ-Դաշտանակ-Լֆիկ-Այլք կոմբինացիայի:

----------


## Fedayi

> Ընգեր, շատերը խորքային, հիմնավոր վերլուծություններ անելու մասին երկար բարակ գրելուց հետ էլ (ուստա Ֆեդայի, խոսքը Ձեր մասին է), ամբողջ գործընթացը կապում են անձերի հետ - անձնավորում են պայքարի ողջ գաղափարախոսությունը:


Վարպետ Տրիբուն, ես Ձեր /իմ/ գաղափարախոսության ջանին ղուրբան, ես էլ եմ նույնը ուզում, Ձեզ հետ եմ, մեթոդը չեմ ընդունում: Տո Աստված անձերի հետ, բայց ատելությամբ ոչինչի չես հասնի. քեզ կթվա դու անձերն ես օգտագործում քո նպատակների համար, բայց հակառակը կկատարվի: Ուրիշ ռազմավարություն է պետք որդեգրել, ուրիշ:
Դու կուզենաս գրիմիտ անես ու հետո էվոյլուցիոն ճանապարհով երկիր կառուցես, բայց ենքան հետ կգցես /թշնամին էլ կօգնի/, որ սահմանած նշաձողին երկիրդ ավելի ուշ կհասնի, քանց էս տեմպերով գնալիս: Հասկանում ես? էս իրավիճակում չի կարելի պառակտել երկիրը, չուզողների ջրաղացին ենք ջուր լցնելու: Արի նենց անենք, որ մեկը մեկին չխանգարի, մենք մերը անենք, երկիրն էլ չթուլացնենք: Սա է ուզածս
Էս էլ ես եմ գրել, հեսա...

Հասկանում եմ` բոլորս էլ մինչև կոկորդը կուշտ ենք այս ամենից, բայց ազգի շահը ավելի բարձր պետք է դասել որոշների նկրտումներից: Եթե չունենային այլ խնդիրներ, չունենայինք չուզողներ, չլիներ աշխարհաքաղաքական վիճակը ավելի խճճված և այլն, ինչ ուզում եք արեք: Պետք է առաջնորդվել հետևյալ սկզբունքով, թե արդյոք արածը ընդհանուր առմամբ ավելի վնաս կպատճառի երկրին, թե օգուտ: 

Ինձ հարյուր տարի պետք չէ, որ դու երկիրս պագրոմով մաքրես, հետո ուրիշը նստի, ուրիշին մաքրես, վաղը մյուս օրն էլ թշնամին գա սաղիս մաքրի, մտնենք գերեզման: ՋՈԿՍ?

Ոստիկան ջա'ն, ոչ մեկի հետևից էլ չեմ գնում, Նժդեհն ըլներ, իրա հետևից կգնայի, հիմա մի բարոյական մարդ չի մնացել:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Ոստիկան ջա'ն, ոչ մեկի հետևից էլ չեմ գնում, Նժդեհն ըլներ, իրա հետևից կգնայի, հիմա մի բարոյական մարդ չի մնացել:


Սերժն ու Ռոբերտն էլ ընկեր Նժդեհի ետևից են գնում, ու ճիշտ ընկեր Նժդեհի նման նրանք էլ իրենց իշխանության սահմանները իրենց սրի սայրով են գծում, կամ այս պարագայում ճիշտ է ասել. "իրենց ավտոմատների փողերով":

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Վարպետ Տրիբուն, ես Ձեր /իմ/ գաղափարախոսության ջանին ղուրբան, ես էլ եմ նույնը ուզում, Ձեզ հետ եմ, մեթոդը չեմ ընդունում: Տո Աստված անձերի հետ, բայց ատելությամբ ոչինչի չես հասնի. քեզ կթվա դու անձերն ես օգտագործում քո նպատակների համար, բայց հակառակը կկատարվի: Ուրիշ ռազմավարություն է պետք որդեգրել, ուրիշ:
> Դու կուզենաս գրիմիտ անես ու հետո էվոյլուցիոն ճանապարհով երկիր կառուցես, բայց ենքան հետ կգցես /թշնամին էլ կօգնի/, որ սահմանած նշաձողին երկիրդ ավելի ուշ կհասնի, քանց էս տեմպերով գնալիս: Հասկանում ես? էս իրավիճակում չի կարելի պառակտել երկիրը, չուզողների ջրաղացին ենք ջուր լցնելու: Արի նենց անենք, որ մեկը մեկին չխանգարի, մենք մերը անենք, երկիրն էլ չթուլացնենք: Սա է ուզածս
> Էս էլ ես եմ գրել, հեսա...
> 
> Հասկանում եմ` բոլորս էլ մինչև կոկորդը կուշտ ենք այս ամենից, բայց ազգի շահը ավելի բարձր պետք է դասել որոշների նկրտումներից: Եթե չունենային այլ խնդիրներ, չունենայինք չուզողներ, չլիներ աշխարհաքաղաքական վիճակը ավելի խճճված և այլն, ինչ ուզում եք արեք: Պետք է առաջնորդվել հետևյալ սկզբունքով, թե արդյոք արածը ընդհանուր առմամբ ավելի վնաս կպատճառի երկրին, թե օգուտ: 
> 
> Ինձ հարյուր տարի պետք չէ, որ դու երկիրս պագրոմով մաքրես, հետո ուրիշը նստի, ուրիշին մաքրես, վաղը մյուս օրն էլ թշնամին գա սաղիս մաքրի, մտնենք գերեզման: ՋՈԿՍ?
> 
> Ոստիկան ջա'ն, ոչ մեկի հետևից էլ չեմ գնում, Նժդեհն ըլներ, իրա հետևից կգնայի, հիմա մի բարոյական մարդ չի մնացել:


Ֆեդայի ջան,ատելության մթնոլորտ մեր երկրում հնարավոր չի չլինի:Ասեմ ինչու:Ցանկացած ընդդիմություն,իշխանության համար պայքարում հասարակության հետ հաղորդակցվելու ժամանակ,պետք է իրերը կոչի իրենց անունով:Իսկ իրերը արի ու տես,որ մարդկանց կողմից ատելի են:Եթե երկրում համատարած չարաշահումներ են,վախի մթնոլորտ է,առկա է խիստ արտահայտված սոցիալական ու իրավական անարդարություն/արի բենզինի,հեռախոսի բիզնեսների մասին չասեմ :Smile: /,ինչ ատելություն սերմանելու մասին է խոսքը:Ատելությունը միշտ էլ եղել է:Սակայն այն եղել է լուռ տրտունջի ձեւով:Հիմա երբ երեւան է եկել բավականին հզոր քաղաքական լիդեր/հին ու նոր/,այդ ատելությունն արտահայտվում է այլ մեխանիզմներով:Եվ ընդհանրապես ռեժիմը էական ոչինչ այժմ էլ չի ձեռնարկում այս ամենի դեմ:Ընդհակառակը եղած խղճուկ միջոցներով հայլուրներով,մարդկանց քաղաքական հայացքների համար ահաբեկելով,գոմիկների կողմից բարձրաձայնվող հիմար,անհեթեթ բարեփոխումներով ավելի է խորացնում անդունդը:Այս ամենը կարծում եմ այլ լուծում չունի...Եվ ընդհանրապես,թե մեր թշնամին,թե մեզ ոչ թշնամի երկրները կարող են օգտվել այս իրավիճակից...
Իմ կարծիքով այսօրվա աշխարհաքաղաքական իրավիճակում երկրի հզորությունը,միջազգային վարկը եւ սրանցով պայմանավորված ամեն ինչը կախված է ժողովրդավարացման աստիճանից:Այդ դեպքում օտար երկրները մեզնից "կվախենան":*Համամիտ եմ քո հետ որ իշխանափոխություն լինելու դեպքում կլինեն երկրի համար  վնասակար ցնցումներ:Բայց դրանից խուսափել ոչ մի դեպքում հնարավոր չի`անկախ նրանից թե պայքարն ինչ ոճով կամ ձեւով է...Օրինակ,ինչ էլ ուզում է լինի պիտի շատ այսօրվա հզորագույններ պատասխան տան օրենքի առաջ:Իսկ ասեմ որ դրանք բավական շատ են:Այնպես որ ուզենք չուզենք հասարակական դժգոհությունից հնարավոր չէ խուսափել*:
Թշնամիների մասին էլ հավելեմ,որ այսօրվա իշխանավորների հակապետական քայլերի շնորհիվ մենք հայտնվել ենք շատ ծանր վիճակում:Այսպես շարունակվել հնարավոր չի...մենք կկորցնենք մեր ամբողջ *ձեռք բերածը*:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վարպետ Տրիբուն, ես Ձեր /իմ/ գաղափարախոսության ջանին ղուրբան, ես էլ եմ նույնը ուզում, Ձեզ հետ եմ, մեթոդը չեմ ընդունում: Տո Աստված անձերի հետ, բայց ատելությամբ ոչինչի չես հասնի. քեզ կթվա դու անձերն ես օգտագործում քո նպատակների համար, բայց հակառակը կկատարվի: Ուրիշ ռազմավարություն է պետք որդեգրել, ուրիշ:
> Դու կուզենաս գրիմիտ անես ու հետո էվոյլուցիոն ճանապարհով երկիր կառուցես, բայց ենքան հետ կգցես /թշնամին էլ կօգնի/, որ սահմանած նշաձողին երկիրդ ավելի ուշ կհասնի, քանց էս տեմպերով գնալիս: Հասկանում ես? էս իրավիճակում չի կարելի պառակտել երկիրը, չուզողների ջրաղացին ենք ջուր լցնելու: Արի նենց անենք, որ մեկը մեկին չխանգարի, մենք մերը անենք, երկիրն էլ չթուլացնենք: Սա է ուզածս
> Էս էլ ես եմ գրել, հեսա...
> 
> Հասկանում եմ` բոլորս էլ մինչև կոկորդը կուշտ ենք այս ամենից, բայց ազգի շահը ավելի բարձր պետք է դասել որոշների նկրտումներից: Եթե չունենային այլ խնդիրներ, չունենայինք չուզողներ, չլիներ աշխարհաքաղաքական վիճակը ավելի խճճված և այլն, ինչ ուզում եք արեք: Պետք է առաջնորդվել հետևյալ սկզբունքով, թե արդյոք արածը ընդհանուր առմամբ ավելի վնաս կպատճառի երկրին, թե օգուտ: 
> 
> Ինձ հարյուր տարի պետք չէ, որ դու երկիրս պագրոմով մաքրես, հետո ուրիշը նստի, ուրիշին մաքրես, վաղը մյուս օրն էլ թշնամին գա սաղիս մաքրի, մտնենք գերեզման: ՋՈԿՍ?
> 
> Ոստիկան ջա'ն, ոչ մեկի հետևից էլ չեմ գնում, Նժդեհն ըլներ, իրա հետևից կգնայի, հիմա մի բարոյական մարդ չի մնացել:


ՄԻ բան հարցնեմ էլի, դու ասենք իմ քեզ գրած նախորդ պատասխանները կարդու՞մ ես, թե՞ ընտրում ես վերջինը, ու դրան ես մենակ պատասխանում: Ընգեր, նախորդ էջում, հոշոտտել, քանդել, բզկտել, տալ թշնամու ձեռքը ու սենց բաների մասին, երկու կիլոմետրանոց պոեմ էի գրել : Հիմա, որ էս մի գծարիդ պատասխանեմ, էլի նույն բաները պիտի գրեմ: 
1. Ընգեր, ես պառակտիչ ոչ մի բան չեմ տեսել, եթե դու տեսել ես, մի հատ պառակտման օրինակ բեր:
2. Ընգեր, ազգային շահեր ասլով, ես չեմ հասկանում մենակ հայ ու թուրքի բազարը: Ազգային շահերը ավելի մեծ հասկացություն են: Երևանի կենտրոնում մարդկանց վրա կրակելը ազգային շահերի շատպանության հետ ինչ կապ ունի: Ազգի շահը նաև նորմալ ընտրություններ կազմակերպելն  ու նորմալ դատարաններ ունենալն է: 
3. Ընգեր, ուժեղ ու թույլ երկիրը Հայլուրով չեն ցույց տալիս: Ուժեղ երկիրը ենթադրում է ուժեղ ու էֆեկտիվ պետական ինստիտուտներ, ի թիվս այլ բաների: ՌՔ-ՍՍ կոմբինացիան ամեն ինչ արել է, որ Հայաստանում պետական ինստիտուտները աշխատեն կոնկրետ մի կամ երկու հոգու օգտակարության համակարգում: Նեդել եմ սենց ուժեղ երկիրը: 
4. Ընգեր, ոչ մեկը պագրոմ չէր ուզում աներ, ու չի արել: Պագրոմ անողը փետրվարի 27-ի ամենամեծ հանրահավաքի օրը, երբ Սերժոի համար բերած ժողովուրդն էլ եկավ Ազատության հրապարակ, ժողովրդին կտաներ պագրոմ անելու, մի հատ նենց պագրոմ կաներ որ Քոչարյանը Սերոժի հետ հիմա լավագույն դեպքում Անտանանաիրվույում կլիներ: Նախագահականից էլ "աշխա'տըմենք"-ի տեղը նորմալ "աշխատում ենք" կլսեիր:
5. Ու վերջում, ընգեր, սաղս էլ ուզում ենք, կամ երազում ենք, մի հատ մեեեեեծ, Ծովից-Ծով Հայաստան, մենակ հայերով, էն ալ մաքրամաքուր հայերով, որ մենակ Հայկ նահապետի գեներն ա մեջը ու ջումշուդ-մահմուդներ չկան, ատոմային բոմբով, Նժդեհհի արձանով երկիր: Խոսքի օրինակ: Բայց որ էս քյալագյոզները մնացին ապեր, էտ քո ուզած ուժեղ, հզոր, անկախ հայրենիքի փոխարեն, Ոստիկանի ասած դժողքն ես ունենալու… Մի հատ "Ճ" կլասի երկիր, որ քո ասած թշնամին երկու րոպեում սաղիս մաքրի, քանի որ դավադիտ եղած ամեն ինչից մի հատ կռիվ գնացող չի լինելու: Թե գիտես ստորացված ու ստրկացված ցեղակիցներդ հանկարծ ազգասիրության նենց պոռթկում են ունենալու, որ Լֆիկի դրոշի տակ գրավեն Կարսը: Բաղդադի գրավումը Ամերիկացիների կողմից քեզ լավագույն օրինակը: Ալամ աշխարհով ամեն օր Սադամին էին ցույց տալիս, հզոր բանակով, գեներալներով, լավ տղեքով, կրակում էին օդ, մոռթելու ենք սաղին, ու սենց բաներ: Ի՞նչ եղավ ապեր: Ամերիկադ երկու օրում վեց միլիոնանոց Բաղդադը գրավեց: Գիտես ինչի՞, քանի որ սեփական փաշեքի կողմից ստրկացված ժողովուրդը թքել էր հայրենիքի վրա ու մի հոգի դուրս չեկավ, որ կրակի յանկիների վրա: 

Ապեր, ազգային շահը հենց պահանջում է, որ էսօր Հայաստանում ազատության ոգով, տո հա հենց տփոցով ու պագրոմով, սերունդ դաստիարակվի, որ վաղը թուրքի դեմ կռվի հանուն Հայրենիքի: Ստորացված ժողովուրդը, ինչքան էլ որ սոտովի տոռւբկա տաս գժական ձեռը ու մի կտոր մոծ ու համով կալբասՏ, թուրքի դեմ կտռվող չի: 

Ջոգասիոն ?????

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Fedayi

> 1.Ամբողջ քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհը կառուցված է նշանակել-հեռացնել մոդելի վրա: Ենթադրում եմ, որ ես էլ դու էլ, Հայաստանի ապագան տեսնում ենք ցիվիլ երկրների շարքում: Բոլոր ժամանակակից ցիվիլ երկրները անցել են այն ամենի միջիով, ինչի միջով մենք ենք հիմա անցնում - բուրժուադեմոկրատական հեղափոխություններ, դիկտատուրաների հաստատում ու փլուզում: Մտածելակերպը փոխվում է հենց այդ գործընթացների արդյունքում: 
> 
> 
> 2. Ընգեր, մի հատ գնայիր ու ասեիր էլի: Տեսնեինք կհոշոտեին թե չէ: Ես հինգ ամսվա միտինգների ընթացքում մի հատ կիսահոշոտված մարդու չեմ հանդիպել: Այնպես որ, ենթադրությունդ հիմնավորումներ է պահանջում: Ուրիշներին հոշոտելու ոչ մի քարոզի էլ ներկա չեմ եղել, ինչպես ես այնպես էլ շատ ու շատ ուրիշները: Կարդացել եմ ԼՏՊ բոլոր ելույթները, բացի բարի կամքի դրսևորումից, ուրիշ ոչինչ չեմ հայտնաբերել: Մենակ հիմա "ով մեզ հետ չէ տականք է" մի քանի անգամ ԱԶԳ-Հայոց Աշխարհ-Հայլուր-ներով ձևախեղված արտահայտությունը աչքս չմտցնես:


1. Խնդիրն այն է, որ մեկ սերունդը մի /շատ շատ երկու/ անգամ փոխի իշխանությանը ու նենց փոխի, որ երկար ժամանակ փոխելու կարիք չլինի, այլ ոչ բերի մեկին, որին անտարակույս հետո հեռացնելու է ու շարունակ փակ ցիկլ, որից ոչ մի որակական փոփոխություն չի լինելու: Ու ինչքան ուզում է գաղափարներդ վսեմ ու մաքուր լինեն: 

2.Միտինգների մասին… Ապեր, 5 ամսվա միտինգներում չէր, որ պետք է տեսնեիր, էն կրիտիկական 2-3 օրերում պետք է տեսնեիր: Էն, որ ժողովուրդը 2 մասի էր բաժանվել ու դա ամենուր էր երևում: Միտինգը հլա չասեմ, հացի շուրջ, համալսարանում, երթուղայիններում, գարաժներում մարդիկ իրար կոկորդ էին կռծում, իսկ, կպատկերացնես, մարտի մեկը դեռ չեղած, հեղափոխական գաղափարներով տոգորված լևոնային իմ ծանոթներին ուղղված իմ այն հարցին, թե ինչ կանեք, եթե դեմներդ ելնեմ, ասում է սաղին վրաերթ կանենք, ու տենց համատարած բաներ /որ չասես մասնավոր օրինակը հարց չի լուծում/: Էլ ուր մնաց միտինգը: Բա լավ միտնիգը… էլ անցնելիս սրան-նրան ուղղված «խլեշ» քֆուրները, սրա-նրա մերը, քուրը ունեցողներից պակաս չէր զգացվում: Էս մի քանի անգամ հավաքի տրամագծով անցնելիս եմ նկատել: ՍՐԱՆԻՑ ԼԱՎ ՊԱՌԱԿՏՈՒՄ ԷԻՐ ՈՒԶՈՒՄ? Ասում ես պառակտում չկար: 
Տեսել եմ նաև մտավորականների այնտեղ, մտահոգ գաղափարական մարդկանց, խորհերի մեջ ընկած և այլն: 
Բայց թե ինչպես են միտինգները ազդել հասարակական տրամադրությունների վրա... Հիմա կասես “Հայլուրն” ա կրակին յուղ լցրել, ես էլ կասեմ հա, ՀԺ, Չի և այլն տակ չեն մնացել: Սերժ-Լևոն հակամարտության բոլոր ճակատները: Բայց հո վերը նշածս օրինակները Հայլուրով չեմ տեսել:
Տո պիտի ասեմ, «Ով մեզ հետ չէ, նա տականք է», «Սերժից միայն նկարն ենք թողելու», լիքը…որն ասեմ, էն Փաշինյանի կեղտոտ ռեխը բա…

Ես ասում եմ, դու ասում ես: Վերջին գրառմանդ էլ կարձագանքեմ, հետո արի չերկարացնենք, մեկ ա ոչ ես կփոխվեմ, ոչ էլ, աչքիս, դուք:

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Սերժն ու Ռոբերտն էլ ընկեր Նժդեհի ետևից են գնում, ու ճիշտ ընկեր Նժդեհի նման նրանք էլ իրենց իշխանության սահմանները իրենց սրի սայրով են գծում, կամ այս պարագայում ճիշտ է ասել. "իրենց ավտոմատների փողերով":


ԼըՏըՊը-ին առաջնորդ ընտրողը Նժդեհի ղադրը որտեղից պիտի իմանա? :Think: 
ԲԵԶ ԱԲԻԴ, ԲՌԱՏԱՆ...

----------


## Վիշապ

> 1. Խնդիրն այն է, որ մեկ սերունդը մի /շատ շատ երկու/ անգամ փոխի իշխանությանը ու նենց փոխի, որ երկար ժամանակ փոխելու կարիք չլինի, այլ ոչ բերի մեկին, որին անտարակույս հետո հեռացնելու է ու շարունակ փակ ցիկլ, որից ոչ մի որակական փոփոխություն չի լինելու: Ու ինչքան ուզում է գաղափարներդ վսեմ ու մաքուր լինեն: …


Ֆիդայի, ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ դու չես կարողանում կտրվել անձնավորումից, ու նույնիսկ անձը վեր ես դասում գաղափարից։ Հասկանու՞մ ես թե որքան սուբյեկտիվ է այն փաստարկը, որ դու ասենք մեկին վստահում ես, իսկ մյուսին՝ ոչ։ Ու նաև հասկանու՞մ ես որ տվյալ անձի նկատմամբ վստահությունը, իսկ մյուսի նկատմամբ անվսահությունը քեզ մոտ կարող է նաև արհեստականորեն սերմանվել, քանի որ այդ ամբողջ ինֆորմացիոն հոսքը ոչ թե դու անմիջականորեն տեսնում ես, այլ քեզ մատուցում են միջնորդավորված՝ հեռուստատեսության, թերթերի, իներնետի տեսքով, ու այդ միջնոդները կարող են և դիտավորյալ նվազագույնը կողմնակալություն անել իսկ միջին հաշվով դեմագոգիայով լեցուն քարոզչություն իրականացնել։ Փաստորեն մակերեսայնորեն կատարելով ընտրություն անձերի միջև դու արհեստականորեն ամփոմփում ես քո տեսահորիզոնը, մոռանալով որ քաղաքականությունը դա անձեր չեն, դա առաջին հերթին՝ գաղափարներ են։ Դա իրականում ժողովրդի ինքնակառավարման ու զարգացման փիլիսոփայություն է, որտեղ կարևորվում է մարդը, նրա ապրելակերպը, նրա իրավունքները, նրա ձգտումները և այլն։ Մարդիկ դրանով են տարբերվում ոչխարների հոտից, որի համար հուսալի և ուժեղ այծ ընտրելը բավարար է, իսկ այս պարագայում պետք է նաև ընտրել քաղաքականապես ուժեղ գաղափարախոսություն  առաջարկողին ու նրանից պահանջել այդ գաղափարախոսության գործնական կիրառումը։ 
Ինչ վերաբերում է իշխանություններին փոխել–չփոխելուն, ապա ըստ քո գրառման ենթադրում եմ, որ դու ունես հավատի պակաս։ Այսինքն դու չես հավատում ժողովրդավարությանը, քանի որ հույսեր չունես որ նախ կարող ես փոխել, և հետո քո փոխածը դրական շարժ կառաջացնի քո կյանքում։ Ժողովրդավարությունը դա մեր մոլորակի քաղաքակրթության հասունության գրավականն է, մենք պիտի ամեն գնով ձգտեք դրան։ Ու պիտի հավատանք, որ իրոք բոլորիցս է կախված մեր զարգացումը, մեր գիտակցության մեջ պիտի արմատավորենք, որ մենք ենք մեր պետության տերը, իսկ իշխանությունները, դա ժողովրդի շահերը ներկայացնողները պիտի լինեն։ Իսկ հիմա մենք հանդուրժում ենք տզրուկների մի կույտի, ու սրա նրա վստահությունից ենք խոսում։ Իշխանությունը հաճախ է պետք փոխել, դա ժողովրդավարության կանոններից մեկն է։ Հակառակ դեպքում ցանկացած ցմահ իշխանավոր օգտվելով անպատժելիությունից հաբռգում է ու կարծում է թե ինքն է տերը և ոչ թե ժողովուրդը։ Իսկ հաճախակի փոխելը և հներից իրենց կատարածների համար հաշվետվություն պահանջելը առողջացնում է ժողովուրդ–իշխանություն հարաբերությունները և նաև ուժեղացնում պետությունը։ Երկար գրեցի, կներեք :Xeloq:

----------


## Fedayi

> 1. Ֆիդայի, ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ դու չես կարողանում կտրվել անձնավորումից, ու նույնիսկ անձը վեր ես դասում գաղափարից։ Հասկանու՞մ ես թե որքան սուբյեկտիվ է այն փաստարկը, որ դու ասենք մեկին վստահում ես, իսկ մյուսին՝ ոչ։ Ու նաև հասկանու՞մ ես որ տվյալ անձի նկատմամբ վստահությունը, իսկ մյուսի նկատմամբ անվսահությունը քեզ մոտ կարող է նաև արհեստականորեն սերմանվել, քանի որ այդ ամբողջ ինֆորմացիոն հոսքը ոչ թե դու անմիջականորեն տեսնում ես, այլ քեզ մատուցում են միջնորդավորված՝ հեռուստատեսության, թերթերի, իներնետի տեսքով, ու այդ միջնոդները կարող են և դիտավորյալ նվազագույնը կողմնակալություն անել իսկ միջին հաշվով դեմագոգիայով լեցուն քարոզչություն իրականացնել։ Փաստորեն մակերեսայնորեն կատարելով ընտրություն անձերի միջև դու արհեստականորեն ամփոմփում ես քո տեսահորիզոնը, մոռանալով որ քաղաքականությունը դա անձեր չեն, դա առաջին հերթին՝ գաղափարներ են։ 
> 2. Ինչ վերաբերում է իշխանություններին փոխել–չփոխելուն, ապա ըստ քո գրառման ենթադրում եմ, որ դու ունես հավատի պակաս։ Այսինքն դու չես հավատում ժողովրդավարությանը, քանի որ հույսեր չունես որ նախ կարող ես փոխել, և հետո քո փոխածը դրական շարժ կառաջացնի քո կյանքում։ Ժողովրդավարությունը դա մեր մոլորակի քաղաքակրթության հասունության գրավականն է, մենք պիտի ամեն գնով ձգտեք դրան։ 
> 3. Ու պիտի հավատանք, որ իրոք բոլորիցս է կախված մեր զարգացումը, մեր գիտակցության մեջ պիտի արմատավորենք, որ մենք ենք մեր պետության տերը, իսկ իշխանությունները, դա ժողովրդի շահերը ներկայացնողները պիտի լինեն։ Իսկ հիմա մենք հանդուրժում ենք տզրուկների մի կույտի, ու սրա նրա վստահությունից ենք խոսում։ 
> 4. Իշխանությունը հաճախ է պետք փոխել, դա ժողովրդավարության կանոններից մեկն է։ Հակառակ դեպքում ցանկացած ցմահ իշխանավոր օգտվելով անպատժելիությունից հաբռգում է ու կարծում է թե ինքն է տերը և ոչ թե ժողովուրդը։ Իսկ հաճախակի փոխելը և հներից իրենց կատարածների համար հաշվետվություն պահանջելը առողջացնում է ժողովուրդ–իշխանություն հարաբերությունները և նաև ուժեղացնում պետությունը։ Երկար գրեցի, կներեք


1.Հարգելի Վիշապ, ինձ, ըստ երևույթին, սխալ եք ընկալել: Ես ընդունում եմ պայքարը առանց անձնավորման, բայց չեմ ընդունում պայքարի այս ձևը, երբ ավազակների դեմ պայքարում են ավազակի գլխավորությամբ, ես գաղափարն եմ անձից վեր դասում, բայց վախենամ, անձը ավելի շուտ իր շահերն կիրացնի, քանց մենք /տեսնում եք` մենք :Smile: /: Չեմ կարծում, որ ռոմանտիկ մասսան գերխելացի առաջնորդին գործիք կդարձնի, դժվար: :Think: 
Եթե վերանանք անձերից, փայլուն գաղափարներ են պայքարի հիմքում: Ես բնավ դեմ չեմ պայքարին, մի տեղ նշել էի, որ ղուրբան եմ դրան :Smile: : Էստեղ սուբյեկտիվիզմ չի կարող լինել: Ինչ վերաբերում է սուբյեկտիվիզմին: Նույնքան սուբյեկտիվ եք Դուք, երբ վստահում եք մեկին, իսկ մյուսին` ոչ: Բա, այստեղ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք ենք հայտնում:
Եթե ուզում եք իմանաք, սա, ըստ իս,  ավելի մեծ խաղ է, քանց կարծում եք, սա  ԱՄՆ-ՌԴ խաղն է և մենք բոլորս, մեր կարծիքների բազմազանությամբ, գործիքներ ենք ընդամենը: Ամեն մեկը այս շիլայում ր փայ է փնտրում:
Ու թող չթվա, թե ես ԶԼՄ-րի քամով տարված մոլորյալ եմ: Ես, կարծում եմ գրառումներումս հստակ ընդգծել եմ իմ աչքի տեսածը, կարծեմ երբեք Հայլուրից մեջբերում չեմ արել: Տեսածներիցս էլ մեջբերում եմ նրանք, որոնք շատ թե քիչ մասսայական բնույթ են կրել: Ախր նենց բան ասեցիք, որ լրիվ հակասում է իմ սկզբունքներին:
2.Այոոոո, Դուք ճիշտ եք:
3.Ես կրկին համամիտ եմ Ձեզ հետ:
4. Չեմ կարծում: Եթե իշխանափոխության պրոցեսը  դնենք ճիշտ ռելսերի վրա, հարցը քոքից լուծենք, այլ ոչ թե գլխից, հեղափոխությունների կարիք դարը մեկ կզգացվի: Ձեր նշած մոդելը բերում է 10 տարին մեկ հեղափոխություն անելու մանկական արյունոտ խաղին: Սա սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք էր:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ԼըՏըՊը-ին առաջնորդ ընտրողը Նժդեհի ղադրը որտեղից պիտի իմանա?


Հայոց հայրենասիրութիւնը կրում է տօնական, հանդիսային, ազնուապետական բնոյթ: Դա յարմար է հռետորութեան եւ տաք սեղանների շուրջը շաչող բաժակաճառերի, բայց ո՜չ եւ Հայաստանին ու հայութեան: Հայաստանը պէտք ունի հանապազօրեայ եւ զոհայօժար հայրենասիրութեան: Գռեհիկ, անհայրենասիրութեան աստիճան գռեհիկ է ոմանց հայրենասիրութիւնը: - Նժդեհ

----------


## Fedayi

Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ...
Կասեի ավելին, հարգելի Վիշապ, մենք բոլորս լծված ենք նույն պայքարին, բոլո'րս: Բոլորիս նույն գաղափարն է առաջնորդում, բոլորի'ս: Այստեղ անձինք չկան: Այս գաղափարը վեր է ամեն տեսակ անհատականացումից:
Բայց հարց` ինչու՞ միասին չենք, ի՞նչն է պատճառը: Այն, որ տարբեր ճանապարհներ ենք ընտրել...Իմ ՍՈՒԲՅԵԿՏԻՎ կարծիքով, Դուք, աշխարհաքաղաքական այս կոլորիտում,  ընտրել եք ոչ ճիշտ ճանապարհ…
Ճիշտն ասած հոգնեցի, կաշխատեմ սույն թեմայում էլ չգրել…
Ի սրտե բոլորիս հաջողություն եմ մաղթում ՄԵՐ պայքարում, և ի սրտե անհաջողություն եմ մաղթում պայքարի Ձեր ֆորմատին…
Շնորհակալություն բոլորին հաճելի բանավեճի համար… :Smile: 

Astgh ջա'ն, լավ ա չէ՞ ասել Նժդեհը :Hands Up:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

_Մոդերատորական: Գրառումը ջնջվել է հեղինակի խնդրանքով:_

----------


## Fedayi

Մոդերատորական: Գրառումը ջնջվել է նախորդ ջնջված գրառման հետ տրամաբանորեն կապված լինելու պատճառով:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բոլորիս նույն գաղափարն է առաջնորդում, բոլորի'ս: Այստեղ անձինք չկան: Այս գաղափարը վեր է ամեն տեսակ անհատականացումից:
> Բայց հարց` ինչու՞ միասին չենք, ի՞նչն է պատճառը: Այն, որ տարբեր ճանապարհներ ենք ընտրել...Իմ ՍՈՒԲՅԵԿՏԻՎ կարծիքով, Դուք, աշխարհաքաղաքական այս կոլորիտում,  ընտրել եք ոչ ճիշտ ճանապարհ…


Ինչպես ինքդ ասացիր, դա քո ՍՈՒԲՅԵԿՏԻՎ կարծիքն ա: Եթե մի 2 հոգի մեր հետ չեն, չի նշանակում, որ մենք միասնական չենք



> Ճիշտն ասած հոգնեցի, կաշխատեմ սույն թեմայում էլ չգրել…
> Ի սրտե բոլորիս հաջողություն եմ մաղթում ՄԵՐ պայքարում, և ի սրտե անհաջողություն եմ մաղթում պայքարի Ձեր ֆորմատին…
> Շնորհակալություն բոլորին հաճելի բանավեճի համար…


Պայքարի ՄԵՐ ֆորմատի անհաջողության դեպքում կասկածի տակ է դրվելու ՄԵՐ պայքարի հաջողությունը, քանի որ շատերը միայն խոսում են, վիճում, բայց մեր երկրում դա բավարար չէ



> Astgh ջա'ն, լավ ա չէ՞ ասել Նժդեհը


Որոշ գրառումներին Նժդեհի կամ ԻՍԿԱԿԱՆ հայրենասերի մտորումներով պատասխանելուց ավելի լավ միջոց չկա

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չեմ կարծում, որ ռոմանտիկ մասսան գերխելացի առաջնորդին գործիք կդարձնի, դժվար::


Սա թերարժեքության և անինքնավստահության կոմպլեքս է ռոմանտիկ մասսայի մոտ, պետք է հաղթահարել :Tongue: 




> Ձեր նշած մոդելը բերում է 10 տարին մեկ հեղափոխություն անելու մանկական արյունոտ խաղին: Սա սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք էր:


Այս մոդելը ես չեմ հորինել, սա մեր սահմանադրության մեջ է նշված՝ նախագահական և խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ, 4-5 տարին մեկ։ Իշխանափոխություն չի նշանակում պարտադիր հեղափոխությոն միջոցով, Ֆիդայի, իշխանափոխությունը ընտրությունների միջոցով էլ կարելի է անել, այս անգամ մեզ մոտ իշխանափոխություն ընտրությունների միջոցով չի ստացվել, չնայած որ շատ ենք ուզել, մեզ ֆռռացրել են, և իշխանությունները մնացել են են նույնը։

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Կասեի ավելին, հարգելի Վիշապ, մենք բոլորս լծված ենք նույն պայքարին, բոլո'րս: Բոլորիս նույն գաղափարն է առաջնորդում, բոլորի'ս: Այստեղ անձինք չկան: Այս գաղափարը վեր է ամեն տեսակ անհատականացումից:
> …


Իրո՞ք :Shok: , գրողը տանի, կարո՞ղ է աշխարհը փոխվել է, վրես խաբար չկա… :Huh:  Չլինի՞ Քնել–մոլորվել, կորել–ոլորվել եմ… :Read:  :Fool:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Քննարկվող թեմայի հետ ողղակիորեն կապված չէ,բայց կարծում եմ բուն քննարկումների հետ կապ ունի:Շատ մտահոգիչ վերլուծություն է եւ կարծում եմ իրականությանը բավականին մոտ է:Հեղինակը Վ.Ղուկասյանն է,որը հիմա ՀՀ-ում չէ:

Օտար շերեփներն էլի մեր կողմն են ձգվում… 

Հիշու՞մ եք, մի-քանի տարի առաջ (2005թ-ին), ամերիկյան, եվրոպական ու ռուսական լրատվամիջոցներով լուր տարածվեց, որ ԱՄՆ-ում «Ալ Քաիդաին» ձենք վաճառող խմբավորում է ձեռբակալվել: Խմբավորման պարագլուխը Հայաստանցի էր` Արթուր Սողոմոնյան : Նա մոտավորապես 1 տարի գտնվել էր ՀՖԲ-ի հսկողության ներքո : Այդ ընթացքում ձենքերի որոշակի տեսականի էր վաճառել (գնորդը ՀՖԲ-ի գաղտնի գործակալն էր եղել) : Հետո Ֆեդերալ ծառայության աշխատակիցներ եկան Հայաստան` Արթուր Սողոմոնյանը, իր քեռու ու Գյումրիյի ռազմական բազաներից մեկի սպաերից մեկի միջոցով պետք է զինտեխնիկա ձեռք բերեին ու վրաստանով, իսկ այնտեղից էլ ծովով պետք է հասցնեին ԱՄՆ (վաճառքի համար առաջարկվող զինտեխնիկաի լուսանկարներում էին եղել` զենիթային ՙՍտրելա՚ համակարգեր, ուղղորդվող հակատանկային հրթիռներ, 73 մմ հակատանկային հրանոթներ,
ՙԿալաշնիկովի՚ ավտոմատներ եւ այլն) : Սողոմոնյան իր «գնորդին» վստահեցրել էր, որ «ապրանքի» տեղափոմմամբ զբաղվելու են ռուսական ԿԳԲ-ի նախկին աշխատակիցները (թե ԿԳԲ-ի նախկին ու ներկան որն է՞) :
Այդ օրերին, հայաստանյան լրատվամիջոցներում միայն այսքանը գրվեց : Ինչպես նաև տեղեկություն, որ ամերիկացիները ՀՀ ԱԱԾ-ի հետ միասին հարցաքննություններ են անցկացնում, ինչպես նաև այն մասին, որ հետագա քննչական գործողությունների նպատակով ԱՄՆ պիտի տեղափոխվեին 2 կասկածյալներ:
Այդ օրերին մամուլի մեկնաբանություններից այնպիսի տպավորություն էր ստեղծվում, որ հանցավոր խմբավորում նպատակ է ունեցել իբր զինտեխնիկա վաճառելու նպատակով դրամ շորթել : Սակայն ուշադրության է առժանի այն իրողություն, որ Սողոմոնյանը «գնորդին» արդեն որոշակի զենքերի տեսակներ էր վաճառել : Նաև այն, որ փաստորեն գաղտնի հաստատությունից որոշակի զինտեխնիկայի լուսանկարներ էին դուրս եկել ու հասել ԱՄՆ` զենքի վաճառքով զբաղվող Սողոմոնյանին :
Հետագայում թե ինչ ընթացք ստացավ և այժմ թե ինչ ընթացքին մեջ է այդ նախաքննություն չգիտենք : Եթե պաշտոնապես ինչ որ տեղեկություններ էլ լինեն, այնուամենայնիվ խիստ կասկածելի է, որ ԱՄՆ անվտանգության մարմինները լիովի բաց նախաքննություն իրականացրած լինեն : Հետևաբար, չենք կարող բացառել, որ հանցավոր այդ խմբավորումը մինչ այդ էլ նման գործողություններ իրականացրած լիներ : Ամեն դեպքում, եթե Սողոմոնյան կոչեցյալի «գնորդը» իրականում ՖԲՌ-ի գաղտնի աշխատակիցը չլիներ, այլ իրոք տեռորիստների ներկայացուցիչը, ապա չենք կարող բացառել, որ ՀՀ տարածքում (անհայտ է, N զորամասը ՀՀ-ին է եղել, թե ՀՀ տարածքում` ռուսական բազա) զենքերի հիշատակված տեսականիների ոչ միայն լուսանկարները ԱՄՆ կհասնեին, այլ նաև հաջորդ փուլերը կիրականացվեին …

Մեր հարևան (ոչ բարով խերով) Իրանը ԱՄՆ-ի թշնամիների շարքին է պատկանում : ԱՄՆ-ի թշնամիներն են բոլոր այն պետությունները, որոնք ահաբեկչական կառույցների օժանդակություն են ցույց տալիս : Իսկ Աղվանստանի ու Իրաքի օրինակները հստակ ցույց են տալիս, թե ինչպիսի ճակատագրի են առժանանում այդ տեսակի պետությունները : Իհարկե Իրանը Աղվանստան կամ Իրաք չի, որ մի-քանի շաբաթում կամ ամսում գնդակծելով կազմալուծվի : Ու չնայած ժամանակ առ ժամանակ լինում են հայտարարություններ, թե ԱՄՆ-ն կարող է Իրանին հարվածել, սակայն անձամբ ես այդ կարծիքին չեմ. Իրանը հսկա կայսրություն է : Իսկ ամերիկացիներն էլ, արդեն ապացուցել են, որ կայսրություններ քանդելու հստակ ծրագրեր կարողանում են իրականացնել : (Տես` Կայսրություններից ամենահզորի` Սովետական Միության ճակատագիրը ):
Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ թերևս շատերը այն կարծիքին են, թե ԱՄՆ-ի նպատակը այս տարածաշրջանում լավթով հարուստ երկրները իրենով անելն է, անձամբ ինքս այդ կարծիքին չեմ…
Նավթն իրոք շատ կարևոր է, բայց այն առնվազն 2-րդական է : Ըստ իս գլխավոր խնդիրը Իրան կոչված կայսրությունը «պայթեցնելն» է : Նորից կրկնեմ` Իրանը Աղվանստան կամ Իրաք չի, որ մի-քանի շաբաթում կամ ամսում գնդակծելով կազմալուծի : Իրանը ինքը իր ներսից պիտի քանդվի : Ուշադիր նայենք իրանի քարտեզին և հարց տանք` Աղվանստանից ու Իրաքից հետո, Իրանին սահմանակից քանի պետություն է մնացել, որոնցում ԱՄՆ-ն վճռորոշ ձայն չունի: Իրանին սահմանակից քանի պետություն է մնացել, որոնցում ՆԱՏՕ-ի զորքերը տեղակայվելուց հետո Իրանը կհայտնվի լիակատար շրջափակման մեջ ու այդպիսով ինքն իր ներսից կպայթի-կկազմալուծվի … Հայաստան, Ադրբեջան, Թուրքմենստան…
Մի կողմ թողնենք ադրբեջանցիներին ու թուրքմեններին, Հյուսիսից նրանց մոտ որքան էլ հակաամերիկյան տրամադրություններ բորբոքելու փորձեր սկսեն, վերջնական արդյունքում ամերիկացիներն են շահած դուրս գալու, որովհետև ադրբեջանցիներն ու թուրքմենները ոչ մի դեպքում միջազգային շուկայից չեն հրաժարվելու, որ ռուսը իրենց նավթն ու գազը 1 առնի 101 ծախի.
Մենք մեր դառդը լացենք: Այո, ասում եմ լացենք, որովհետև իրոք լացելու բան է :
Որովհետև կարող է այնպես պատահի, որ պարզվի Հայաստանը Իրանի հետ ոչ-մի սանթի սահման չունի :
Չէ, չէ STOP ! չեմ գժվել: Տեսեք ամբողջ աշխարհը, այդ թվում նաև մենք` Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը, չեն ճանանչել Ղարաբաղի անկախությունը: Այսինքն ինչ է ստացվում, եթե չեն ճանանչում որպես ինքնիշխան պետություն, ուրեմն ինչ է ճանանչվում Ադրբեջա՞ն, ուրիշ ի՞նչ .
ՄԱԿ-ի կողմից Ադրբեջանի պետական սահմանները որոնք ե՞ն, դրանց մեջ է Ղարաբաղն ու ազատագրված-գրավյալ տարածքները, թե` այդ սահմաններից դուրս :
Հիմա փաստորեն ստացվում է, որ արդեն ընդհանուր հաշվով 14 (+) տարի, ԼՂՀ հայ ազգաբնակչությունը ու Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը 3-4 տարի տեված պատերազմական գործունեյությունների շնորհիվ վերահսկում են ՄԱԿ-ի կողմից ճանանչված Ադրբեջանի տարածքների 20 տոկոսը : Նորից կրկնեմ` մենք ասում են պատմություն, ազգային, պապերի հողեր, Տիգրան Մեծ, Տիգրանակերտ, հազարավոր խաչքարեր ու եկեղեցիներ ու մի-քանի հազար ու տասնյակ հազար այլ փաստեր… Բայց ձեր ցավը տանեմ, մեր ասածը ի՞նչ, միջազգային հանրությունը ի՞նչ է ասում : Մենք էդ միջազգային հանրությանը հետաքրքրում ե՞նք, եթե` հա´, ինչո՞վ…
Մի խոսքով, ուզում եմ ասեմ, եթե Աստված մի արասցե պատերազմ սկսվի, ու էլի կրկնեմ` Աստված չանի` այդ պատերազմում էլ ադրբեջանցիները ՀՀ-ի միջազգայնորեն ճանանչված տարածքների մի հատվածը` 20 տոկոսը չէ, այլ մի 20 կիլոմետր լայնքով… ու մի 10 ?, 14 ?, 18 ? թե ինչքան տարի էլ իրենք ասեն` «… ազատատագրլ ենք» մենք էլ գոռանք` «չէ´, բռնազավթել են…»… Հետո՞, դրանից շահելու ենք, թե՞ տուժելու…
Դուք նկատում եք չէ՞, թե թուրքերը արդեն քանի անգամ մտան Իրաքի հյուսիսային շրջաններն ու ինչ արին քրդերի գլխին… Թե կարծում եք Հայաստանում չեն գտնվի մի-քանի տասնյակ (դաշնակ ռոմանտիկներ) որ մի (կամ` մի-քանի) անգամ նման առիթ կտան թուրքերին… Բացառում ե՞ք, ok, բայց հո Ադրբեջանի հետ զինված ընդհարումներ ու պատերազմի վերսկսելն էլ չեք բացառում (Ու՞մ կողմից, կապ չունի, թեքուզ հենց միայն նրանց հրահրմամբ) …
Հիմա ոմանք կասեն, թե միջաջգային հանրությունը թույլ չի տա : Ո՞նց թույլ չի տա, եթե Իրանին շրջափակման մեջ վերցնել ցանկացող միջազգային հանրությանը այդ տարբերակը ավելի է ձեռնտու, քան` «Ալ քաիդային» ձենք վաճառելու, կամ մի շարք այլ իրական ու անիրական պատճառներով ՀՀ-ում Աղվանստան ու Իրաք սարքելն է: (Ի դեպ, այսօր այս շարքին վերաբերվող նոր անհանգստության առիթ էլ նկատվեց` «Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգների պետդեպարտամենտը աշխարհում ահաբեկչության դեմ պայքարի մասին վերջին տարեկան զեկույցում հատուկ առանձնացնում է Իրանի եւ Հայաստանի միջեւ ջերմացող հարաբերությունները…: «Ա1+», 2.05.08» : Չէ որ այդ դեպքում ստացվում է հայ-ադրբեջանական պատերազմ : Այն ժամանակ հայեր դուք հաղթեցիք, հիմի էլ իրենք : Հետո իհարկե ԵԱՀԿ ՄԽ նոր խմբեր կձևավորվեն, տարիներ ձգձգվող բանակցություններ կսկսվեն : Իսկ արդյունքու՞մ…
Արդյունքում կստացվի այն, ինչի մասին արդեն որ հազար ու մեկ անգամը անհանգստանում ու անհանգստություն է բարձրաձայնում Գրող-քաղաքական գործիչը`
«…Հարյուրամյակներ շարունակ մաս-մաս մեր հայրենիքը դարձնելով պատմական, մաս-մաս ուժեղացնում ենք մեր հարեւաններին, ուժեղացնելով՝ հռչակում թշնամի, նեղվում ենք թշնամու հարեւանությունից, անիծում ենք մեր իրական հայրենիքի փոքրությունը…» : «Բա հիմա գաս, գաս հասնես երրորդ հազարամյակի շեմին ու քո 2000 տարվա փորձից մի դաս չքաղե՞ս: Այդ 20 դարերի ոչ մի հատվածում, ոչ մի ճակատագրական պահի չկարողանա՞ս մի քայլ ետ կանգնես ժամանակին, մի դաշնակից ավելացնելով՝ մի թշնամի պակասեցնես, մի վիրավորանք կուլ տաս, որ հետեւյալ 100 տարին չմեռնես ամոթից, մի զոհ տաս՝ 1000-ը խնայես, մի գյուղ տաս՝ 1000-ը պահպանելու համար: Բա այսքան պարտություն կրես ու հաղթել չսովորե՞ս…»: 

Հ.Գ. Էջում սեղմիր նկարի (կոլաժի) վրա և ուշադիր նայիր քրտեզի պարզ ու խամրած հատվածնեին, ու մնացածին : Կոլաժում ամեն ինչ` նկար, պատկեր, գիր, կետ ու վերջակետ, գույներ, ձև ու չափ, թվեր ու տարեթվեր իմաստավորված են (բացառությամբ` հեղինակիս անունից)
տես`
http://septemberi21.blogspot.com/200...post_4818.html 

Աղբյուր `http://a1plus.blogsome.com/2008/04/29/p187/#comments

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Էն մարդը ոչ մի գործ էլ չի սարքել, թե հիմա կասեք, որ էդ հատվածները Ֆիդայու գրառումներից չեն?


Չէ, Աստղ ջան, Ֆիդային ճիշտ է ասում: Ում կես-հարյուրից ավել համախառն գրառումներն էլ, որ աչքի անցկացնենք մեկ-երկու միմյանց հակասող մտքեր ոնց էլ լինի, կգտնվեն: Ես ուզում եմ ներեղություն խնդրել Ֆիդայուց:

ՆԵՐԵՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, ՖԻԴԱՅԻ ՋԱՆ

Կխնդրեմ, որ մոդեռատորները ջնջեն էդ գրառումը ու դրան առնչվողները:


Մի խնդրանք էլ: Ֆիդայի ջան, թեկուզ երկինքն էլ փուլ գա, թեկուզ Լևոնն ու Սերժը անձամբ, առանց թիկնապահների օգնության իրար կոկորդ կրծեն ամբողջ հանրապետության աչքի առջև, արի ես ու դու այլևս իրար չվիրավորենք, նույնիսկ մականունների տակ:
 


> ԼըՏըՊը-ին առաջնորդ ընտրողը Նժդեհի ղադրը որտեղից պիտի իմանա?
> ԲԵԶ ԱԲԻԴ, ԲՌԱՏԱՆ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձեռակերտ,
> Իշխանությունները ուզեն թե չուզեն, պիտի ԵԽԽՎ որոշման ուղղությամ մի քանի քայլեր ձեռնարկեն, ու բաց թողնեն քաղբանտարկյալենրի մի մասին: Ասենք ինչքա՞ն կարող են Արամ Կարապետյանին պահել… Ձերբակալել են մարտի մեկից դեռ շատ առաջ: Վրան քրեական հոդված` միլիցա ծեծել, զանգվածային անկարգություններ կազմակերպել, և այլն չեն կարող դնել: Հոդված դնեն որ ՌՔ-ին զրպարտում էր Մեղրին ծախելու մեջ, ու ուղարկեն դատարան, վտանգավոր է: Բա որ Արամը բռնի ու դատարանում բոլորի ներկայությամբ ապացուցի, որ հա, լավ էլ ՌՔ-ն ուզում էր ծախել: Կարճ ասած ընդիմության ահագին առաջնորդներ մինչև ԵԽԽՎ հաջորդ նիստը, որտեղ Հայաստանի հարցը նորից պիտի լսեն, պետք է որ ազատ արձակվեն: Այսինք շարժումը բացի ԼՏՊ, Արամ, Ստյոպիկ, Րաֆֆիից նորից կունենա ակտիվ առաջնորդներ (չնայած Րաֆֆին ու Ստյոպիկը ուրշ խոսակցության թեմա են):


Գալո ջան, հատուկ քո համար: 

Կանխատեսումները մանրից իրականանում են: Դե Հանրահավաքների մասին օրենքում փոփոխությունների մաիսն արդեն գիտենք, իսկ վերջին լավ նորությունը...

*ԱՐԱՄ ԿԱՐԱՊԵՏՅԱՆՆ ԱԶԱՏ Է ԱՐՁԱԿՎԵԼ*

՚Նոր ժամանակներՙ կուսակցության նախագահ Արամ Կարապետյանի նկատմամբ խափանման միջոցն այսօր փոխվել է: Գլխավոր դատախազի մամլո քարտուղար Սոնա Տռուզյանը տեղեկացրեց, որ հաշվի առնելով նրա միջնորդությունը, գլխավոր դատախազն է ցուցում տվել փոխել Արամ Կարապետյանի նկատմամբ ընտրված խափանման միջոցը՝ կալանքը` այն փոխարինելով հանրապետությունից չբացակայելու մասին ստորագրությամբ: 

Հիշեցնենք, որ Արամ Կարապետյանը մայիսի 16-ի գիշերը տեղափոխվել էր Երեւանի ՚Էրեբունիՙ բժշկական կենտրոն եւ նրա մոտ ախտորոշվել է սրտի իշեմիկ հիվանդություն՝ պրոգրեսիվ անկայուն ստենոկարդիա, արյան շրջանառության անբավարարության ֆունկցիոնալ դաս 3-4, զարկերակային հիպերտենզիա, երկրորդ ստադիայի հիպերտոնիկ կրիզ: Բժիշկների կոնսիլիումը առաջարկել է հիվանդի նկատմամբ կոնսերվատիվ թերապիան շարունակել: 

Հիշեցնենք նաեւ, որ մայիսի 22-ին Արամ Կարապետյանն անձամբ էր դիմում գրել գլխավոր դատախազությանը՝ իր հանդեպ խափանման միջոցը փոխելու խնդրանքով:

----------


## Fedayi

> Մի խնդրանք էլ: Ֆիդայի ջան, թեկուզ երկինքն էլ փուլ գա, թեկուզ Լևոնն ու Սերժը անձամբ, առանց թիկնապահների օգնության իրար կոկորդ կրծեն ամբողջ հանրապետության աչքի առջև, արի ես ու դու այլևս իրար չվիրավորենք, նույնիսկ մականունների տակ:


Նոր նկատեցի սույն գրառումը...
Ոստիկան ջան, մենք կարծենս չենք էլ վիրավորել միմյանց: :Think:  Ներողությունն էլ անտեղի էր: Ֆորում ա, մի մեծ բան չի:
Բայց լավ, դա չի կարևորը: Սույն գրառումը քեֆս բերեց. այդպիսի գաղափար պետք է դրված լինի ցանկացած երկու նորմալ հայերի միջև հարաբերությունների հիմքում: Շատ ապրե'ս: Այ հիմա իսկականից, ՆԻԿԱԿԻԽ ԱԲԻԴ :Smile:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Սույն գրառումը քեֆս բերեց. այդպիսի գաղափար պետք է դրված լինի ցանկացած երկու նորմալ հայերի միջև հարաբերությունների հիմքում: Շատ ապրե'ս: Այ հիմա իսկականից, ՆԻԿԱԿԻԽ ԱԲԻԴ


... պետք է դրված լինի ցանկացած երկու նորմալ *մարդկանց* հարաբերությունների հիմքում:
 :Drinks: 

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Գալո ջան, հատուկ քո համար: 
> 
> Կանխատեսումները մանրից իրականանում են: Դե Հանրահավաքների մասին օրենքում փոփոխությունների մաիսն արդեն գիտենք, իսկ վերջին լավ նորությունը...
> 
> *ԱՐԱՄ ԿԱՐԱՊԵՏՅԱՆՆ ԱԶԱՏ Է ԱՐՁԱԿՎԵԼ*


Եթե մի ծայրից թուլացրել են, ապա սպասեք, որ մի այլ ծայրից ձգելու են:

----------


## Աբելյան

> իսկ վերջին լավ նորությունը...


ախր էտի ահագին սպասելի բան էր

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չէ ապեր, լավ էլ սպասելի էր: Ոչ մեկը չի ուզում որ Արամը իրա ձեռքի տակ եղած երկու աստանոֆկա կոմպռոմատով մտնի դատարան: Մեղադրանքը ներկայացնեն Արամին, բայց դատը ֆռա ՌՔ-ՍՍ դեմ: Հո խելառ չեն, էտքան պարզ բաները հասկանում են: Ուրիշ բան, որ չի բացառվում որ Արամին գործարք առաջարկած լինեն, տիպա, ապեր դու լավ չես զգում, մենք եզ հիմա բաց ենք թողնում, քանի որ գիտես, առանց դատարանի էլ կարող ենք մի երկու տարի, երկու-երկու ամսով կալանքը երկարաձգել, ու դու փաստացի կնստես, բայց արի էլ տենց բաներ մի գրի, ջոգել ես, որ կարանք բռնենք: 

Ոստիկան ջան, ջզգված ծայր էլ չկա, ընգեր; Հիմա ձև տալու ժամանակն է: Իշխանությունը պիտի ձև տա, որ ԵԽԽՎ, ՃՎԶ, ԿՌՍ, ու սենց բանաձևերը իրեն անհանգստացնում են ու քայլեր է անում, ու պիտի կպած ԼՏՊ կողքի կանգնած ուժերին համոզի թարգել: Իսկ որ մեր իշխանությունները "համոզելու" ուստեք են, դա մենք գիտենք: Մինչև հունիսի 20-ն էլ կերևա, թե ով ինչ գնանոց էր: Ես մենակ դրանից եմ վախենում: Ծախելն ու ծախվելը դարձել են ազգային ազատագրական ավանդույթներ: Հիմա եթե քաղաքական գործիչ ես ու չես ծախվում, ուրեմն ղզիկ ես:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Ոստիկան ջան, ջզգված ծայր էլ չկա, ընգեր; Հիմա ձև տալու ժամանակն է: Իշխանությունը պիտի ձև տա, որ ԵԽԽՎ, ՃՎԶ, ԿՌՍ, ու սենց բանաձևերը իրեն անհանգստացնում են ու քայլեր է անում, ու պիտի կպած ԼՏՊ կողքի կանգնած ուժերին համոզի թարգել: Իսկ որ մեր իշխանությունները "համոզելու" ուստեք են, դա մենք գիտենք: Մինչև հունիսի 20-ն էլ կերևա, թե ով ինչ գնանոց էր: Ես մենակ դրանից եմ վախենում: Ծախելն ու ծախվելը դարձել են ազգային ազատագրական ավանդույթներ: Հիմա եթե քաղաքական գործիչ ես ու չես ծախվում, ուրեմն ղզիկ ես:


Ես ինչ-որ տեղ ես ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե նույնիսկ Արամ Կարապետյանը ծախված լինի :Shok:  : Հստակ տեսանելի կլինի, որ այս պայքարի հիմքում գաղափարի հետ մետկեղ նաև անձի գործոնը մեծ նշանակություն ունի: Դեռ քարոզարշավի սկզբից Լևոնը հստակ ցույց տվեց, որ և մրցապայքարում և հետագա պայքարում միայն երկու ճակատ գոյություն ունի և երրորդը տրված չէ: Քաղաքական դաշտում դու կամ այս կոմն ես, կամ` այն: Արամ Կարապետյանը չի կարող հրաժարվել գործող իշխանությունների դեմ պայքարից ու պահպանել իր դեմքը: Սիրելի Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը քեզ օրինակ, որի ժողովրդականությունը այժմ զրոյի է ձգտում, իսկ նա շատ ավելի բարձր վարկանիշ ուներ անցյալում, քան ունի Արամ Կարապետյանը այժմ:

Հ. Գ.
Չնայած դու ճիշտ ես, ոմանք նախտնտրում են դեմքի փոխարեն դհոլի կաշի ունենալ:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ես ինչ-որ տեղ ես ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե նույնիսկ Արամ Կարապետյանը ծախված լինի : Հստակ տեսանելի կլինի, որ այս պայքարի հիմքում գաղափարի հետ մետկեղ նաև անձի գործոնը մեծ նշանակություն ունի: Դեռ քարոզարշավի սկզբից Լևոնը հստակ ցույց տվեց, որ և մրցապայքարում և հետագա պայքարում միայն երկու ճակատ գոյություն ունի և երրորդը տրված չէ: Քաղաքական դաշտում դու կամ այս կոմն ես, կամ` այն: Արամ Կարապետյանը չի կարող հրաժարվել գործող իշխանությունների դեմ պայքարից ու պահպանել իր դեմքը: Սիրելի Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը քեզ օրինակ, որի ժողովրդականությունը այժմ զրոյի է ձգտում, իսկ նա շատ ավելի բարձր վարկանիշ ուներ անցյալում, քան ունի Արամ Կարապետյանը այժմ:
> 
> Հ. Գ.
> Չնայած դու ճիշտ ես, ոմանք նախտնտրում են դեմքի փոխարեն դհոլի կաշի ունենալ:



Շերիֆ ախպեր, չեմ հավատում որ Փարաքյարի Արծվին կարող են գնել, ոչ թե նրա համար որ փող չունեն, այլ պարզապես որ հավատում եմ նրան, որ բազմաչարչար հայոց հողում դեռ կան հայ մարդիկ որոնք *ՉԵՆ ՎԱՃԱՌՎՈՒՄ*

Սրանց տված ամենամեծ վնասը հայ ժողովրդին այն է, որ փորձում են ապացուցել, ու գործնականում նաև ապացուցում են Նարեկացու, Չարենցի ու Սևակի ազգին որ ձեր մեջ չեն մնացել չվաճառվող մարդիկ, որ ենիչեր չդառնալու համար սեփական երեխային ժայռից նետոց մայրեր ծնած ազգը դարձել է հանուն փողի ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉ վաճառող ցեղախումբ, ու ցավալիորեն մի ստվար զանգվածի ապացուցել են՝ ժողովուրդ, ձեր գաղափարական առաջնորդները ընդամենը պոռնիկներ են, մենք նրանց գնում ենք, օգտագործում ևն..
Ըստ ամենայնի ժողովրդին առաջնորդելու կոչված գործիչները երբ ծախվում են, նրանք ավելի մեծ վնաս են տալիս ազգին ու պետությանը, քան ենիչերի կատաղությամբ կին ցուցարարների ծեծող ու հայհոյող շարքային տականքը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շերիֆ ախպեր, չեմ հավատում որ Փարաքյարի Արծվին կարող են գնել, ոչ թե նրա համար որ փող չունեն, այլ պարզապես որ հավատում եմ նրան, որ բազմաչարչար հայոց հողում դեռ կան հայ մարդիկ որոնք *ՉԵՆ ՎԱՃԱՌՎՈՒՄ*
> 
> Սրանց տված ամենամեծ վնասը հայ ժողովրդին այն է, որ փորձում են ապացուցել, ու գործնականում նաև ապացուցում են Նարեկացու, Չարենցի ու Սևակի ազգին որ ձեր մեջ չեն մնացել չվաճառվող մարդիկ, որ ենիչեր չդառնալու համար սեփական երեխային ժայռից նետոց մայրեր ծնած ազգը դարձել է հանուն փողի ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉ վաճառող ցեղախումբ, ու ցավալիորեն մի ստվար զանգվածի ապացուցել են՝ ժողովուրդ, ձեր գաղափարական առաջնորդները ընդամենը պոռնիկներ են, մենք նրանց գնում ենք, օգտագործում ևն..
> Ըստ ամենայնի ժողովրդին առաջնորդելու կոչված գործիչները երբ ծախվում են, նրանք ավելի մեծ վնաս են տալիս ազգին ու պետությանը, քան ենիչերի կատաղությամբ կին ցուցարարների ծեծող ու հայհոյող շարքային տականքը:


Հոպար, ինչպես ասում են տառապանքներս փորձ ունի… 
Հիշեցնեմ առաջին Գելափը, ընգեր:
Ոչ մեկիս մտքով չէր անցնում որ վաճառվողների թիվն այսքան մեծ կլինի:
Էլ չեմ ասում որ ամենավատ երազում չէինք տեսնում որ առ ու վաչառքի գործարքներն: էլ այսպես ափաշքյարա (թուրքի ասած անթաքույց) ու առանց ամոթի կլինեն:
Էլ ընդհանրապես չեմ ասում, որ մտքներովս չէր անցնում որ աճուրդի հանված օբյեկտները երես կունենան որևէ մեկի աչքին երբևէ երևալու, իսկ նրանք հեռուստասեային աստղեր են:
Այնպես, որ ես էլ մեր մեջ միայն Չարենց ու Սևակ ուզում տեսնել, բայց կներես, մահմուդներն ավելի շատ են երևում:
Ցավոք այո, գաղափարական առաջնորդների մի մասը, եթե ոչ մի մեծ մասը ծախվող պոռնիկներ են, ու ամեն ինչ կախված է գնից:
Էլի եմ հիշեցնում առաջին Գելփան ու մեր բազմանկյուն վերլուծությունները, թե ով ու կմիանա, մինչդեռ ամեն ինչ այնքան պարզ էր, միանում են նրան ով շատ է վճարում
Իսկ Ալամի պահով, եղբայր, ես էլ չեմ հավատում, ավելի շու, ՉԵՄ ՈՒԶՈՒՄ ՀԱՎԱՏԱԼ…

----------


## Kuk

*ՈԶՆՈՒ ՈՒՂԵՂՈՎ ՍԱՐՔՎԱԾ ԳՈՐԾԸ*



Գլխավոր դատախազությունը վերջերս հետաքրքիր մի թամաշա էր սարքել` «բացահայտել էր», որ մարտի 1-ից առաջ մի քանի հոգի 80 հատ «մարմնական վնասվածքներ պատճառելու համար որպես զենք հարմարեցված մետաղական կոնստրուկցիաներ» (այսպես կոչված «ոզնիներ») են պատվիրել եւ տեղափոխել Ազատության հրապարակ: Այս «բացահայտումը», բնականաբար, մեծ շուքով ներկայացվեց որպես ապացույց այն բանի, որ ընդդիմության հանրահավաքներն այնքան էլ խաղաղ չեն եղել (այսինքն` ռեժիմն իրավունք ունե՞ր կրակել ժողովրդի վրա): 

Անդրադառնանք այս զվարճալի պատմության մանրամասներին: 

1. Հետաքրքիր է` ինչո՞ւ է անընդհատ ընդգծվում որ «ոզնիները» նախատեսված են «մարմնական վնասվածքներ պատճառելու համար»: Երբեւէ տեսե՞լ եք, որ քրգործի նյութերում գրվի, ասենք, «հրազենային կրակոց արձակելու համար նախատեսված ատրճանակ»: Պատճառը շատ պարզ է. «ոզնիները», որպես կանոն, նախատեսվում են ոչ թե մարմնական վնասվածք հասցնելու, այլ անվավոր զրահատեխնիկայի ընթացքը կասեցնելու համար: Եվ որպեսզի անուղղակիորեն չարձանագրվի, որ ռեժիմի կողմից ցուցարարների վրա զրահատեխնիկայով հարձակվելու իրական վտանգ է եղել, հատուկ նշվում է «մարմնական վնասվածքներ» բառակապակցությունը: 

2. Մետաղյա ամրաններից պատրաստված «ոզնին», ոնց էլ լինի, առնվազն մի կիլոգրամ կկշռի: 80 հատը, բնականաբար, կկշռի առնվազն 80 կիլոգրամ: Հետաքրքիր է` ո՞վ է եղել այն Հերկուլեսը, որ այդ 80 կիլոգրամը ձեռքին` հանգիստ գնացել է Ազատության հրապարակ: Պատասխանելուց առաջ խնդրում ենք 80 կիլոգրամը գետնից պոկել: 

3. Ըստ դատախազության վարկածի, այդ 80 «ոզնիները» փետրվարի 29-ին տարվել են «Թատերական հրապարակ» եւ հաջորդ օրը` մարտի 1-ին, «օգտագործվել են ոստիկանության աշխատակիցների նկատմամբ բռնություններ գործադրելու, զանգվածային անկարգություններ հրահրելու համար»: Փայլուն միտք է: Միայն մի հարց. կոնկրետ ե՞րբ են դրանք «օգտագործվել»: Մարտի 1-ի վաղ առավոտյան` Ազատության հրապարակո՞ւմ, թե՞ երեկոյան` քաղաքապետարանի դիմաց: Անկեղծ ասած` ինչ-որ չենք հիշում, թե մարտի 1-ի վաղ առավոտյան որեւէ ոստիկան տուժած լինի: Բացի այդ էլ` ինչո՞ւ բոլոր «պատասխանատու հեռուստաընկերությունները» ցուցադրեցին նստարանին սիրուն շարված մետաղյա ամրանները, բայց դրանց «օգտագործումն» ապացուցող որեւէ կադր չցուցադրեցին: Իսկ եթե դրանք օգտագործվել են մարտի 1-ի երեկոյան, ուրիշ հարց է ծագում. բա ինչպե՞ս եղավ, որ Ազատության հրապարակի «խուզարկությունից» հետո դրանք չառգրավվեցին: 

4. Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի արդյունքում տասը մարդ է զոհվել: Բոլորի մահվան պատճառը հրազենային կամ բեկորային վնասվածքն է: Որքան մեզ հայտնի է` «ոզնին» հրազեն չէ եւ չի կրակում: Հարց. ովքե՞ր են սպանությունների հեղինակներն ու անմիջական կատարողները: Թե չէ տարօրինակ բան է ստացվում. մենք հարցնում ենք` ովքե±ր են կրակել ժողովրդի վրա, իսկ դատախազությունն ի պատասխան ցույց է տալիս, թե ինչպես էր ժողովուրդը իբր պատրաստվում պաշտպանվել: 

5. Ինչպե՞ս է ստացվել, որ «ոզնիներ» պատրաստելու պատվերը զուտ պատահաբար տրվել է հենց Վրեժ Նիկոլյանին` գլխավոր դատախազ Աղվան Հովսեփյանի ծանոթին: Տեղեկացնենք, որ Աղվան Հովսեփյանի նախաձեռնությամբ Արագածի լանջերին քարե այբուբենի տեղադրման աշխատանքները հենց նույն Վրեժ Նիկոլյանն է իրականացրել: Այսինքն, նա եւ Աղվան Հովսեփյանն անձնապես ծանոթ են եղել եւ լավ հարաբերություններ են ունեցել (պատահական մարդուն նման պատվերներ չեն տալիս): 

Այս հարցերը կարելի է երկար շարունակել, բայց դրանից ոչինչ չի փոխվի: Այսպես թե այնպես` ակնհայտ է, որ «ոզնիների» գործն արհեստականորեն է սարքված, ընդ որում` սարքված է շատ փնթի ձեւով: Բայց Քոչարյանը խոստացել էր «ահավոր մանրամասներ» բացահայտել, ու հիմա դատախազությունը ստիպված է կատարել այդ հանձնարարականը: Եվ չզարմանաք, եթե առաջիկայում, օրինակ, պարզվի, որ ընդդիմությունը նաեւ միջմայրցամաքային հրթիռներ էր պատվիրել, ասենք, մոտակա լահմաջոյանոցում: Եվ չզարմանաք« եթե հետո պարզվի, որ այդ լահմաջոյանոցի տերը, զուտ պատահաբար, Աղվան Հովսեփյանի ազգականն է: Ռեժիմն այսպես է հասկանում մարտի 1-ի դեպքերն օբյեկտիվորեն քննելու պահանջը: 


Գ. Ոսկանյան

----------


## Kuk

*ՈԶՆՈՒ ՈՒՂԵՂՈՎ ՍԱՐՔՎԱԾ ԳՈՐԾԸ*



Գլխավոր դատախազությունը վերջերս հետաքրքիր մի թամաշա էր սարքել` «բացահայտել էր», որ մարտի 1-ից առաջ մի քանի հոգի 80 հատ «մարմնական վնասվածքներ պատճառելու համար որպես զենք հարմարեցված մետաղական կոնստրուկցիաներ» (այսպես կոչված «ոզնիներ») են պատվիրել եւ տեղափոխել Ազատության հրապարակ: Այս «բացահայտումը», բնականաբար, մեծ շուքով ներկայացվեց որպես ապացույց այն բանի, որ ընդդիմության հանրահավաքներն այնքան էլ խաղաղ չեն եղել (այսինքն` ռեժիմն իրավունք ունե՞ր կրակել ժողովրդի վրա): 

Անդրադառնանք այս զվարճալի պատմության մանրամասներին: 

1. Հետաքրքիր է` ինչո՞ւ է անընդհատ ընդգծվում որ «ոզնիները» նախատեսված են «մարմնական վնասվածքներ պատճառելու համար»: Երբեւէ տեսե՞լ եք, որ քրգործի նյութերում գրվի, ասենք, «հրազենային կրակոց արձակելու համար նախատեսված ատրճանակ»: Պատճառը շատ պարզ է. «ոզնիները», որպես կանոն, նախատեսվում են ոչ թե մարմնական վնասվածք հասցնելու, այլ անվավոր զրահատեխնիկայի ընթացքը կասեցնելու համար: Եվ որպեսզի անուղղակիորեն չարձանագրվի, որ ռեժիմի կողմից ցուցարարների վրա զրահատեխնիկայով հարձակվելու իրական վտանգ է եղել, հատուկ նշվում է «մարմնական վնասվածքներ» բառակապակցությունը: 

2. Մետաղյա ամրաններից պատրաստված «ոզնին», ոնց էլ լինի, առնվազն մի կիլոգրամ կկշռի: 80 հատը, բնականաբար, կկշռի առնվազն 80 կիլոգրամ: Հետաքրքիր է` ո՞վ է եղել այն Հերկուլեսը, որ այդ 80 կիլոգրամը ձեռքին` հանգիստ գնացել է Ազատության հրապարակ: Պատասխանելուց առաջ խնդրում ենք 80 կիլոգրամը գետնից պոկել: 

3. Ըստ դատախազության վարկածի, այդ 80 «ոզնիները» փետրվարի 29-ին տարվել են «Թատերական հրապարակ» եւ հաջորդ օրը` մարտի 1-ին, «օգտագործվել են ոստիկանության աշխատակիցների նկատմամբ բռնություններ գործադրելու, զանգվածային անկարգություններ հրահրելու համար»: Փայլուն միտք է: Միայն մի հարց. կոնկրետ ե՞րբ են դրանք «օգտագործվել»: Մարտի 1-ի վաղ առավոտյան` Ազատության հրապարակո՞ւմ, թե՞ երեկոյան` քաղաքապետարանի դիմաց: Անկեղծ ասած` ինչ-որ չենք հիշում, թե մարտի 1-ի վաղ առավոտյան որեւէ ոստիկան տուժած լինի: Բացի այդ էլ` ինչո՞ւ բոլոր «պատասխանատու հեռուստաընկերությունները» ցուցադրեցին նստարանին սիրուն շարված մետաղյա ամրանները, բայց դրանց «օգտագործումն» ապացուցող որեւէ կադր չցուցադրեցին: Իսկ եթե դրանք օգտագործվել են մարտի 1-ի երեկոյան, ուրիշ հարց է ծագում. բա ինչպե՞ս եղավ, որ Ազատության հրապարակի «խուզարկությունից» հետո դրանք չառգրավվեցին: 

4. Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի արդյունքում տասը մարդ է զոհվել: Բոլորի մահվան պատճառը հրազենային կամ բեկորային վնասվածքն է: Որքան մեզ հայտնի է` «ոզնին» հրազեն չէ եւ չի կրակում: Հարց. ովքե՞ր են սպանությունների հեղինակներն ու անմիջական կատարողները: Թե չէ տարօրինակ բան է ստացվում. մենք հարցնում ենք` ովքե±ր են կրակել ժողովրդի վրա, իսկ դատախազությունն ի պատասխան ցույց է տալիս, թե ինչպես էր ժողովուրդը իբր պատրաստվում պաշտպանվել: 

5. Ինչպե՞ս է ստացվել, որ «ոզնիներ» պատրաստելու պատվերը զուտ պատահաբար տրվել է հենց Վրեժ Նիկոլյանին` գլխավոր դատախազ Աղվան Հովսեփյանի ծանոթին: Տեղեկացնենք, որ Աղվան Հովսեփյանի նախաձեռնությամբ Արագածի լանջերին քարե այբուբենի տեղադրման աշխատանքները հենց նույն Վրեժ Նիկոլյանն է իրականացրել: Այսինքն, նա եւ Աղվան Հովսեփյանն անձնապես ծանոթ են եղել եւ լավ հարաբերություններ են ունեցել (պատահական մարդուն նման պատվերներ չեն տալիս): 

Այս հարցերը կարելի է երկար շարունակել, բայց դրանից ոչինչ չի փոխվի: Այսպես թե այնպես` ակնհայտ է, որ «ոզնիների» գործն արհեստականորեն է սարքված, ընդ որում` սարքված է շատ փնթի ձեւով: Բայց Քոչարյանը խոստացել էր «ահավոր մանրամասներ» բացահայտել, ու հիմա դատախազությունը ստիպված է կատարել այդ հանձնարարականը: Եվ չզարմանաք, եթե առաջիկայում, օրինակ, պարզվի, որ ընդդիմությունը նաեւ միջմայրցամաքային հրթիռներ էր պատվիրել, ասենք, մոտակա լահմաջոյանոցում: Եվ չզարմանաք« եթե հետո պարզվի, որ այդ լահմաջոյանոցի տերը, զուտ պատահաբար, Աղվան Հովսեփյանի ազգականն է: Ռեժիմն այսպես է հասկանում մարտի 1-ի դեպքերն օբյեկտիվորեն քննելու պահանջը: 


Գ. Ոսկանյան

----------


## Kuk

*ՈԶՆՈՒ ՈՒՂԵՂՈՎ ՍԱՐՔՎԱԾ ԳՈՐԾԸ*



Գլխավոր դատախազությունը վերջերս հետաքրքիր մի թամաշա էր սարքել` «բացահայտել էր», որ մարտի 1-ից առաջ մի քանի հոգի 80 հատ «մարմնական վնասվածքներ պատճառելու համար որպես զենք հարմարեցված մետաղական կոնստրուկցիաներ» (այսպես կոչված «ոզնիներ») են պատվիրել եւ տեղափոխել Ազատության հրապարակ: Այս «բացահայտումը», բնականաբար, մեծ շուքով ներկայացվեց որպես ապացույց այն բանի, որ ընդդիմության հանրահավաքներն այնքան էլ խաղաղ չեն եղել (այսինքն` ռեժիմն իրավունք ունե՞ր կրակել ժողովրդի վրա): 

Անդրադառնանք այս զվարճալի պատմության մանրամասներին: 

1. Հետաքրքիր է` ինչո՞ւ է անընդհատ ընդգծվում որ «ոզնիները» նախատեսված են «մարմնական վնասվածքներ պատճառելու համար»: Երբեւէ տեսե՞լ եք, որ քրգործի նյութերում գրվի, ասենք, «հրազենային կրակոց արձակելու համար նախատեսված ատրճանակ»: Պատճառը շատ պարզ է. «ոզնիները», որպես կանոն, նախատեսվում են ոչ թե մարմնական վնասվածք հասցնելու, այլ անվավոր զրահատեխնիկայի ընթացքը կասեցնելու համար: Եվ որպեսզի անուղղակիորեն չարձանագրվի, որ ռեժիմի կողմից ցուցարարների վրա զրահատեխնիկայով հարձակվելու իրական վտանգ է եղել, հատուկ նշվում է «մարմնական վնասվածքներ» բառակապակցությունը: 

2. Մետաղյա ամրաններից պատրաստված «ոզնին», ոնց էլ լինի, առնվազն մի կիլոգրամ կկշռի: 80 հատը, բնականաբար, կկշռի առնվազն 80 կիլոգրամ: Հետաքրքիր է` ո՞վ է եղել այն Հերկուլեսը, որ այդ 80 կիլոգրամը ձեռքին` հանգիստ գնացել է Ազատության հրապարակ: Պատասխանելուց առաջ խնդրում ենք 80 կիլոգրամը գետնից պոկել: 

3. Ըստ դատախազության վարկածի, այդ 80 «ոզնիները» փետրվարի 29-ին տարվել են «Թատերական հրապարակ» եւ հաջորդ օրը` մարտի 1-ին, «օգտագործվել են ոստիկանության աշխատակիցների նկատմամբ բռնություններ գործադրելու, զանգվածային անկարգություններ հրահրելու համար»: Փայլուն միտք է: Միայն մի հարց. կոնկրետ ե՞րբ են դրանք «օգտագործվել»: Մարտի 1-ի վաղ առավոտյան` Ազատության հրապարակո՞ւմ, թե՞ երեկոյան` քաղաքապետարանի դիմաց: Անկեղծ ասած` ինչ-որ չենք հիշում, թե մարտի 1-ի վաղ առավոտյան որեւէ ոստիկան տուժած լինի: Բացի այդ էլ` ինչո՞ւ բոլոր «պատասխանատու հեռուստաընկերությունները» ցուցադրեցին նստարանին սիրուն շարված մետաղյա ամրանները, բայց դրանց «օգտագործումն» ապացուցող որեւէ կադր չցուցադրեցին: Իսկ եթե դրանք օգտագործվել են մարտի 1-ի երեկոյան, ուրիշ հարց է ծագում. բա ինչպե՞ս եղավ, որ Ազատության հրապարակի «խուզարկությունից» հետո դրանք չառգրավվեցին: 

4. Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի արդյունքում տասը մարդ է զոհվել: Բոլորի մահվան պատճառը հրազենային կամ բեկորային վնասվածքն է: Որքան մեզ հայտնի է` «ոզնին» հրազեն չէ եւ չի կրակում: Հարց. ովքե՞ր են սպանությունների հեղինակներն ու անմիջական կատարողները: Թե չէ տարօրինակ բան է ստացվում. մենք հարցնում ենք` ովքե±ր են կրակել ժողովրդի վրա, իսկ դատախազությունն ի պատասխան ցույց է տալիս, թե ինչպես էր ժողովուրդը իբր պատրաստվում պաշտպանվել: 

5. Ինչպե՞ս է ստացվել, որ «ոզնիներ» պատրաստելու պատվերը զուտ պատահաբար տրվել է հենց Վրեժ Նիկոլյանին` գլխավոր դատախազ Աղվան Հովսեփյանի ծանոթին: Տեղեկացնենք, որ Աղվան Հովսեփյանի նախաձեռնությամբ Արագածի լանջերին քարե այբուբենի տեղադրման աշխատանքները հենց նույն Վրեժ Նիկոլյանն է իրականացրել: Այսինքն, նա եւ Աղվան Հովսեփյանն անձնապես ծանոթ են եղել եւ լավ հարաբերություններ են ունեցել (պատահական մարդուն նման պատվերներ չեն տալիս): 

Այս հարցերը կարելի է երկար շարունակել, բայց դրանից ոչինչ չի փոխվի: Այսպես թե այնպես` ակնհայտ է, որ «ոզնիների» գործն արհեստականորեն է սարքված, ընդ որում` սարքված է շատ փնթի ձեւով: Բայց Քոչարյանը խոստացել էր «ահավոր մանրամասներ» բացահայտել, ու հիմա դատախազությունը ստիպված է կատարել այդ հանձնարարականը: Եվ չզարմանաք, եթե առաջիկայում, օրինակ, պարզվի, որ ընդդիմությունը նաեւ միջմայրցամաքային հրթիռներ էր պատվիրել, ասենք, մոտակա լահմաջոյանոցում: Եվ չզարմանաք« եթե հետո պարզվի, որ այդ լահմաջոյանոցի տերը, զուտ պատահաբար, Աղվան Հովսեփյանի ազգականն է: Ռեժիմն այսպես է հասկանում մարտի 1-ի դեպքերն օբյեկտիվորեն քննելու պահանջը: 


Գ. Ոսկանյան

----------


## Armenoid

Ըստ իշխանամերձ շրջանակների հավաստի տեղեկությունների, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը պատրաստվում է դառնալ Բարգավաճ Հայաստան կուսակցության առաջնորդ: Իր և Արմենչիկի ծնած ԲՀԿ-ի միջոցով Քոչարյանն ուզում է դառնալ վարչապետ: 

Իսկ մինչ այդ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը փորձելու է ամեն ինչ անել` վարչապետի պաշտոնում Տիգրան Սարգսյանին տապալելու համար: ««ՀԺ.օրաթերթ»»
--------------------------------------------------------------
եհ՜՜ լավ ելի սրանից պրծում չկա՞
Պարոն վարչապետը,ճիշտ է տիրապետում է 14 մտքի,որոնց հերթականությունը պարբերաբար փոխում է :LOL: 
բայց "սրանից" որ լավա…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ըստ իշխանամերձ շրջանակների հավաստի տեղեկությունների, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը պատրաստվում է դառնալ Բարգավաճ Հայաստան կուսակցության առաջնորդ: Իր և Արմենչիկի ծնած ԲՀԿ-ի միջոցով Քոչարյանն ուզում է դառնալ վարչապետ: 
> 
> Իսկ մինչ այդ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը փորձելու է ամեն ինչ անել` վարչապետի պաշտոնում Տիգրան Սարգսյանին տապալելու համար: ««ՀԺ.օրաթերթ»»
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> եհ՜՜ լավ ելի սրանից պրծում չկա՞
> Պարոն վարչապետը,ճիշտ է տիրապետում է 14 մտքի,որոնց հերթականությունը պարբերաբար փոխում է
> բայց "սրանից" որ լավա…


Լրիվ հավանական սցենար: Սրա մասին կասկածները դեռ վաղուց կային: Այս առումով պատահական չէր Արմենչիկ - Հովիկ փոխատեղումը;

----------


## Kuk

*ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-Ի ԴԵՊՔԵՐՆ ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ ԱՌԻԹ ԵՆ*

ՀՀ Ոստիկանությունում կատարվելիք կադրային փոփոխությունների մասին տեղեկություններն աստիճանաբար ավելի ու ավելի կոնկրետ ուրվագծեր են ձեռք բերում: Այդ տեղեկությունների համաձայն, Հայկ Հարությունյանի փոխարեն ոստիկանապետի պաշտոնում հայտնվելու է Արարատի մարզպետ Ալիկ Սարգսյանը, պաշտոնանկ են արվելու Աշոտ Գիզիրյանը, Գրիգորի Սարկիսյանը, Արարատ Մահտեսյանը եւ այլ բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներ: 

Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ կադրային այս փոփոխություններին զուգահեռ նաեւ «մեկնաբանություններ են շրջանառվում»` իբր Սերժ Սարգսյանը որոշել է պաշտոնանկ անել բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր մարտի 1-2-ին բռնություններ են կիրառել ժողովրդի նկատմամբ: Ենթատեքստը հասկանալի է. իբր` մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի միակ պատասխանատուն Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն է, Սերժ Սարգսյանը դեմ է եղել դրան ու հիմա հերթով բոլորին պատժում է: Շա՛տ հուզիչ պատմություն է: 

Սկսենք նրանից, որ եթե Սերժ Սարգսյանն իսկապես որոշել է պատժել մարտի 1-ի մեղավորներին, առաջին հերթին պիտի ձերբակալի Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին, հետո պիտի արտահերթ նախագահական եւ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ նշանակի, այնուհետեւ պիտի հրաժարական տա եւ ինքն իրեն ձերբակալի: Խնդիրը բարձրաստիճան ոստիկանները չեն: Նրանք այսպես թե այնպես վաղ թե ուշ պատժվելու են, ընդ որում` ենթարկվելու են քրեական պատասխանատվության: Եվ այս առումով նրանց պաշտոնանկ անելը ոչ թե պատիժ է, այլ երկնային պարգեւ: Խնդիրն այն է, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը սեփական կաշին (մեղմ ասած) փրկելու համար որոշել է զոհաբերել մի քանի գեներալներ, ընդ որում` ընտրությունը շատ խնամքով է կատարել: Ասենք` Գրիգորի Սարկիսյանն անձամբ է ղեկավարել Ազատության հրապարակի «կոլցո» օպերացիան, հետո հայտնվել է օմբուդսմենի զեկույցում, եւ բնականաբար` նրան պաշտոնանկ անելը «սուրբ գործ է»: Արարատ Մահտեսյանն էլ է «աչքի ընկել»` ոչ միայն ագրեսիվ գործողություններով, այլեւ ագրեսիվ հայտարարություններով: Եվ Սերժ Սարգսյանը, բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներին պաշտոնանկ անելով, մտադիր է նաեւ միջազգային հանրությանը ցույց տալ, թե իբր կատարում է մարտի 1-ի մեղավորներին պատժելու պահանջը: 

Իրականում Սերժ Սարգսյանը նման ցանկություն եւ մտադրություն չունի: Եվ դա, ի դեպ, միանգամայն հասկանալի է: Եթե այսօր ժողովրդի վրա կրակողներին պաշտոնանկ ես անում, վաղը մյուս ոստիկաններն այլեւս չեն կրակի ժողովրդի վրա: Իսկ Սերժ Սարգսյանը հրաշալի հասկանում է, որ այսօր իր իշխանությունը կարող է պահպանել միայն ժողովրդի վրա կրակելու պատրաստ ոստիկանների միջոցով: Այլ կերպ ասած, որ օրը ոստիկանները հրաժարվեն կրակել ժողովրդի վրա, նույն օրը Սերժ Սարգսյանը ստիպված կլինի հրաժարական տալ: Այդ մարդը Հայաստանում ուրիշ հենարան չունի: Իսկ սա իր հերթին նշանակում է, որ ոստիկանական համակարգի կադրային փոփոխությունները բոլորովին այլ նպատակ են հետապնդում: 

Խոսքը, բնականաբար, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի «կադրերից» ազատվելու եւ սեփական կադրերին նշանակելու մասին է: Սերժ Սարգսյանը պարզապես օգտագործում է մարտի 1-ի առիթը եւ միաժամանակ երկու հարց է լուծում. ազատվում է Քոչարյանի «կադրերից» եւ ձեւացնում է, թե «մեղավորներին է պատժում»: Այո, ընդամենը ձեւացնում է: Դրա համար էլ Հայկ Հարությունյանը, որը մարտի 1-ի հետ կապված կարողացավ գոնե անձնապես «աչքի չընկնել», պաշտոնանկ է արվում, իսկ Ալիկ Սարգսյանը, որը շատ լավ «աչքի ընկավ» Արտաշատի դեպքերի ժամանակ, նշանակվում է ոստիկանապետ: 

Ի դեպ, պաշտոնանկ արված այս ոստիկանները թող չմտածեն, թե պաշտոնանկ արվելով «պրծնելու են»: Տեղի է ունեցել զանգվածային տեռոր, տասը մարդ զոհվել է, 200-ը` վիրավորվել, իսկ քրեական հանցանքը, որքան մեզ հայտնի է, ենթադրում է ոչ թե վարչական, այլ քրեական պատիժ: Ընդ որում« քրեական պատժից չեն խուսափելու նաեւ հրաման տվողները (սրանք ըստ երեւույթին «կանցնեն» որպես կազմակերպիչներ): 

Այնպես որ, Սերժ Սարգսյանն ընդամենը իր դեմ հետագայում ցուցմունք տվողներին է ազատում աշխատանքից: 

Մ. Նշանյան

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՀԵՏԱԽՈՒԶՎՈՒՄ Է ՉՈՐՍ ՀՈԳԻ
> ՀՀ հատուկ քննչական ծառայության վարույթում քննվող` ՚Մարտի 1-իՙ քրեական գործի շրջանակներում, նախնական կալանքի տակ է գտնվում 49 մեղադրյալ, եւս 33 մեղադրյալի նկատմամբ ընտրվել է կալանքի հետ կապ չունեցող այլ խափանման միջոց: 
> 
> Մայիսի 29-ի դրությամբ՝ դատարան է ուղարկվել 58 քրեական գործ՝ 64 անձի վերաբերյալ, որոնցից 24-ով՝ 24 անձի վերաբերյալ դատաքննությունն ավարտվել է եւ հիմնավորված են համարվել նախաքննական մարմնի կողմից առաջադրված մեղադրանքները: Կայացված դատավճիռներով 24 անձանցից 9-ը դատապարտվել են ազատազրկման՝ 1-ից 3 տարի 6 ամիս ժամկետով, իսկ 15 անձի նկատմամբ նշանակված պատիժը ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 70-րդ հոդվածի կիրառմամբ պայմանականորեն չի կիրառվել, սահմանվել է փորձաշրջան: 
> 
> Ըստ դատախազության հաղորդագրության` հետախուզման մեջ է գտնվում 4 մեղադրյալ՝ Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանը, Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, Վիրաբ Մանուկյանը, Համլետ Հովհաննիսյանը:


Հայեր, էսքան հետախուզվողի կալանքի տակ գտնվողի ու էլ չգիտեմ ինչերի մեջ, մի հոգի տեսնում եք, որ մի հոգու սպանության մեջ մեղադրվում է, կամ գոնե սպանության կասկածով ձերբակալվել է:

----------


## ArmSOAD

> Հայեր, էսքան հետախուզվողի կալանքի տակ գտնվողի ու էլ չգիտեմ ինչերի մեջ, մի հոգի տեսնում եք, որ մի հոգու սպանության մեջ մեղադրվում է, կամ գոնե սպանության կասկածով ձերբակալվել է:


Իհարկե ոչ: Նույնիսկ այնպիսի կալանավոր չկա որի նկատմամբ գործ հարուցած լինեն ապօրինի զենք կրելու կապակցությամբ:

----------


## Brigada

Ասում են՝ խանութների, քաղաքապետարանի, մեքենաների ավերումը, զոհերը ԼՏՊ-ին ձեռնտու էր և նրա կազմակերպածն էր, բա եթե պետք էին, ինչո՞ւ օրինակ փետրվարի 26-ին նա ժողովրդին կոչ չարեց գնալ գրավելու քաղաքապետարանը, հեռուստաաշտարակը կամ ազգային ժողովի շենքը, ինչպես դա 96-ին արեց Վազգեն Մանուկյանը: Ճիշտ է այն ժամանակ զոհեր չեղան, քանի որ ԼՏՊ-ն չհրամայեց կրակել ժողովրդի վրա, բայց այս անգամ ամենայն հավանականության կլիներ, քանի որ ՌՔ-ն ու ՍՍ-ն էին հրաման տվողը, և եթե նրանք խաղաղ ժողովրդի վրա կրակելու հրաման տվեցին, ապա որևէ պետական կառույցի վրա ոտնձգություն կատարող ժողովրդի վրա, չեմ կարծում՝ չկրակեին:

Ավելացվել է 49 վայրկյան անց
Էս գրառումը ուրիշ թեմայում արեցի, հետո զգացի, որ թեմայից շեղվել եմ, դրա համար տեղափոխեցի ստեղ:

----------


## Artgeo

*ՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐՆ ԱՐԴԱՐԱՑՆԵԼԸ ՆՈՒՅՆՔԱՆ ԾԱՆՐ ՀԱՆՑԱԳՈՐԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Է
*

Մերձիշխանական պնակալեզների համար երանելի ժամանակներ են: Իշխանությունների աչքը մտնելու համար առանձնապես մեծ ջանքեր չեն պահանջվում. պետք է ընդամենը հայտարարել, որ «մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը ձեռնտու էին միայն ընդդիմությանը»: Որեւէ հեռուստաընկերության եթերից կամ որեւէ իշխանական թերթի էջերում արտասանում ես այս նախադասությունը եւ սուսուփուս սպասում. ոնց էլ լինի` ռեժիմը կգնահատի ու պարգեւից-բանից կտա:

Բայց հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ընդդիմախոսները «կուտը ուտում են» ու սկսում բացատրել, որ մարտի 1-ի դեպքերն իրականում ռեժիմին էին ձեռնտու: Իրականում այս թեմայով բանավիճելն անիմաստ է: Պետք է ընդամենը ճշտել, թե դիմացինն ի՞նչ նկատի ունի «մարտի 1-ի դեպքեր» ասելով: Ակնհայտորեն, խոսքը տասը զոհերի եւ մոտ 200 վիրավորների մասին է: *Բնականաբար, որպեսզի պարզվի, թե ում էին ձեռնտու այդ սպանությունները, նախ պետք է պարզել, թե ովքե՞ր են դրանք իրականացրել: Այս հարցի պատասխանն, ի դեպ, բոլորը գիտեն: Սպանություններն իրականացրել են ոստիկանության եւ «սպեցնազի» ուժերը, գուցե նաեւ` շենքերի տանիքներում դիրքավորված «սնայպերները»: Մի խոսքով` «իշխանական կողմը»: Իսկ այդ դեպքում հաջորդ հարցն է ծագում. ինչպե՞ս եղավ, որ «իշխանական կողմն» իրականացրեց այնպիսի գործողություններ, որոնք «ձեռնտու էին միայն ընդդիմությանը»: Սպեցնազն է՞լ էր հոգեխանգարմունքի մեջ:*

Ի վերջո ի՞նչ է ռեժիմն ուզում համոզել հասարակությանը, ո՞րն է հիմնական «մեսիջը»: Ուզում է համոզել, որ «շատ էլ լա՞վ ենք արել, որ կրակել ենք»: Այո, վերջնական նպատակը դա է, դրա համար էլ մարտի 1-ից անմիջապես հետո սկսեցին խոսել «հայտնաբերված մեծ քանակությամբ զենք-զինամթերքի» մասին, հետո հանրապետության տարբեր ջրավազաններից սկսեցին «հանել» այդ զենքը... Բայց օպերացիան ձախողվեց: Աղվան Հովսեփյանի մտերիմների «սվարկա արած» երկաթի կտորներից բացի ուրիշ բան չհայտնաբերվեց: Իսկ ամեն ինչի մեջ ժողովրդին մեղադրելը «վիզ պետք էր»: Ու Նունե Եսայանը միամիտ-միամիտ հենց այդպես էլ ասաց: Հետո հասկացավ, թե ինչ հիմարություն է ասել, ու այնքան խելամտություն ունեցավ, որ սսկվեց ու մի կողմ քաշվեց: Դրանից հետո շրջանառության մեջ դրվեց այն վարկածը, թե ժողովուրդը, ճիշտ է, այնքան էլ զինված չի եղել (որեւէ ցուցարարի մոտ այդպես էլ զենք չէր հայտնաբերվել), բայց այնուամենայնիվ հրահրել է, որ ոստիկանությունն ուժի դիմի: Երեւի գնացել-կանգնել են ոստիկանական շարքերի առջեւ ու սկսել լեզու հանել: Ու քանի որ այս «վարկածը» նույնպես բանի պետք չէր, հիմա արդեն վերացական դատողություններ են անում, թե «դա ձեռնտու էր միայն ընդդիմությանը»:

Այս ամենն, ի դեպ, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին, Սերժ Սարգսյանին ու մարտի 1-ի օպերացիայի անմիջական կատարողներ զանազան գրիշներին, խաչատուրովներին կամ մահտեսյաններին չի վերաբերում: Նրանք այսպես թե այնպես դատարանի առջեւ մանրամասն ցուցմունքներ են տալու այս ամենի մասին: Խոսքն այս դեպքում նրանց մասին է, ովքեր, անմիջական մասնակցություն չունենալով մարտի 1-ի դեպքերին, այսօր փորձում են ռեժիմի հանցանքներն արդարացնել ու դրա շնորհիվ պաշտոնի կամ բիզնեսի տիրանալ: Սրանք հաստատ ավելի քիչ չեն, քան մարտի 1-ին ժողովրդի վրա կրակողները, եւ սրանց հանցանքն, ի դեպ, նույնքան ծանր է (եթե ոչ ավելի): Ի՞նչ տարբերություն. մեկը, հանցավոր հրաման կատարելով, կրակում է ժողովրդի վրա, մեկ ուրիշը միանգամայն կամավոր արդարացնում է այդ հանցավոր հրամանը տվողներին: Երկու դեպքում էլ կատարվում է հանցագործություն շահադիտական նպատակներով, երկու դեպքում էլ հետեւանքը մարդկային զոհերն են:

Ինչո՞ւ ենք ասում այս ամենը: Պարզապես ուզում ենք արդեն այսօր արձանագրել, որ բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի մասին խոսելիս արդարացնում են Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին ու Սերժ Սարգսյանին, դրանով իսկ կատարում են ճիշտ նույն հանցագործությունը եւ վաղ թե ուշ դատարանի դահլիճում կանգնելու են նրանց կողքին: Հիմա ենք ասում, որպեսզի հետո չբողոքեն, թե «տեղյակ չենք եղել»:

ՄԱՐԿ ՆՇԱՆՅԱՆ 

Չի՛

----------


## Kuk

*Ո՞Վ Է ՍՏՈՒՄ*

ՀՀ գլխ. դատախազությունը ջանադրաբար եւ պաշտոնապես հայտարարում էր, թե մարտի 1-ի ողբերգական իրադարձությունների ժամանակ որեւէ քաղաքացի Մյասնիկյանի արձանի շրջակայքում եւ դրան հարող տարածքներում վրաերթի չի ենթարկվել:     

Եւ որպես իր ասածի ապացույց մատնանշում էր առողջապահության նախարարության ներկայացրած տվյալներն այն մասին, որ մայրաքաղաքի այդ հատվածից վրաերթի ենթարկված որեւէ քաղաքացի հիվանդանոց չի տեղափոխվել: Սակայն շուտով հրապարակվեց տեսաձայնագրություն, որտեղ պարզ երեւում է, թե ինչպես է փշալարի կցորդով ոստիկանական ջիփը Պարոնյան փողոցի վրա բարձր արագությամբ հարվածում մի քաղաքացու եւ 3 անիվներով անցնում նրա վրայով: Երեկ ասուլիսի ժամանակ ՀՀ առողջապահության նախարար Հարություն Քուշկյանը մեր թղթակցի հարցին ի պատասխան հաստատել է, որ վրաերթի ենթարկված ոչ մի քաղաքացի հիվանդանոց չի տեղափոխվել: Ուրեմն կա՛մ վրաերթից հետո վիրավորը շորերը թափ է տվել ու գնացել տուն, կա՛մ պետական մարմիններից մեկը ակնհայտորեն ստում է:     

ՀԺ

----------


## Ambrosine

Հրատարակված է Մայիս 30, 2008



> *ՎԿԱՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ. ՄԱՐՏԻ 1
> *
> Նախորդ համանուն հրապարակման մեջ անդրադարձել էինք մարտի 1-ի լուսադեմին կատարված դեպքերին: Այժմ կփորձենք ականատեսի աչքերով ներկայացնել լուսադեմին հաջորդած ողբերգությունը: Կրկին զերծ ենք մնում ականատեսի անունը հրապարակելուց:
> 
> «Առավոտյան Ազատության հրապարակի վրանային քաղաքի բռնի տապալումից հետո, ես, - պատմում է ընկերս, - միառժամանակ ապահով տեղում պատսպարվելուց եւ վերքերս մշակելուց հետո, իմանալով, որ ժողովուրդը հավաքվել է ֆրանսիական դեսպանատան մոտ (ինձ ընկերս ասաց, երբ նրան զանգեցի), գնացի այնտեղ: Իմ այնտեղ հասնելուց մի տասնհինգ-քսան րոպե հետո, արդեն 11-ի կողմերը, ոստիկանությունը հարձակվեց մեզ վրա: Դեռ էնտեղ շատ մարդ չկար, բայց մենք ուզում էինք հավաքվել, որ մեր Նախագահն էլ` Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, գար ու ասեր, թե հետո ինչ ենք անելու ու ընդհանրապես ինչ ա լինելու: Էդ պատճառով եւ նաեւ նրա համար, որ մենք ուրիշ տեղ չունեինք գնալու, համ էլ ոնց պտտվեիր ոստիկանները ձերբակալելու էին, մենք սկսեցինք ինքնապաշտպանվել: Մենք պաշտպանվում էինք դատարկ ձեռքերով ու մի անցորդի պայուսակից թափված քալ տանձերով: Էդտեղ վիրավորներ էլ եղան, մի տղա, որ կանգնած էր քարից ծաղկամանի վրա, մեկ էլ ինքն իրան ընկավ: Մտածեցինք, որ կարող ա հոգեկան ա: Այնինչ իրա ասելով առավոտվա` Օպերայում գլխին ստացած դուբինկայի հարվածից մի անգամից շոկի մեջ էր ընկել: Էդ տղուն դրինք շտապօգնության մեքենան ու իրան տարան` ինքը Արարատի շրջանից էր: Ոստիկանները հետ քաշվեցին արդեն 12-ի կողմերը, երբ ժողովուրդն ավելի էր շատացել ու ժողովրդին կիսեցին: Էդպես ուրիշ շատ բաներ չեմ հիշում, ընդամենը մի քանի դրվագներ են մեջս տպավորվել: Առաջինը` «Վիլիսի» հետ կապված պատմությունն ա: Էդ «Վիլիսը» գրեթե ինձ գցում էր տակը: Իմ մոտ կանգնած կնոջը ուզում էի հրեի մի կողմ, բայց չհասցրի...ավտոն քցեց տակը, ու տեսա ոնց էդ կնոջ բերանից արուն էկավ: «Վիլիսը» հասավ մինչեւ թատրոնի մոտ (Գաբրիել Սունդուկյանի անվան ակադեմիական թատրոնի.- Ռ.Ա.Ս.): Մինչեւ հասա էդտեղ արդեն վառում էին: Ծանոթ տղերքից մեկի ավտոն բրթեցինք մի կողմ, որ չվառվի: Հետո էն մյուս «Վիլիսի» վառվելն եմ հիշում: Մի տղա կար` թիկնապահի նման մարզված ու սափրած գլխով, անընդհատ ժողովրդին ոնց որ դրդեր, որ հարձակվեին ոստիկանների վրա: Ինքը ուզում էր ոստիկանության «Վիլիսը» վառեր` մենք չթողինք, ասինք քեզ ինչ ա արել, մեքենա ա, թող մնա: Մենք չգիտեինք որ էդ «Վիլիսը» լիցքավորված ա գազով ու բենզինով ու էդ ձեւով բերել-կանգնացրել էին ժողովրդի մեջ: Հետո մեկը խելքի գցեց, ասեց, որ գազի բալոնները, բենզինի բաքը բացեք` թող մեջի վառելիքը թափվի: Մենք հենց ըտենց էլ արինք: Բայց էդ թիկնապահի տեսքով տղան վերջը վառած բենզինով պլաստմասսե շիշը գցեց ավտոյի մեջ ու փախավ: Մենք էլ չկարողացանք մեքենան հանգցնենք: Խանութների թալանի հետ կապված մի կարեւոր բան ասեմ: Ուրեմն ես Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ-Մաշտոց հատման մասում էի: Էն խանութը, որ ասին իբր մենք ենք թալանել` իրականում ոստիկաններով շրջապատված էր, իսկ երբ ոստիկանները իջան Ամիրյանի կողմը, մենք տեսանք, որ խանութը արդեն ջարդուխուրդ արած ա. դե ժողովուրդն էլ առավոտվանից սոված էր. մտան էդ խանութներից ուտելու բան-ման վերցրին, բայց անձամբ ես ու իմ հետի տղաներից մի երկուսը մի քանի շիշ կոնյակ ջահելների ձեռից վերցրինք ասինք` մի խմեք, ընդհանրապես ձեռ մի տվեք, ձեզ պետք չի: Մենք անգամ էդ խանութի ուտելիքին էլ ձեռք չտվինք, որովհետեւ հարամ բան մեզ պետք չեր, մենք էլ դրա համար չէինք գնացել էդտեղ: Ժողովրդի վրա սկսեցին կրակել ժամը իննի կողմերը: Կրակում էին զինվորների մեջ շախմատաձեւ շարված մարդիկ` երեւի սպաներ էին: Մեր ձեռքը ոչինչ չկար: Առաջին զոհերից Քլոյան Գոռն էր` ինքը զոհվավ մարտական նռնակի պայթյունից: Մենք գրեթե իրար մոտ էինք: Գոռի վերքը աճուկի կողմից էր. չէին կարողացել գտնել վերքը ու արյունահոսությունից մահացավ, որի մասին իմացանք արդեն գիշերվա երեքի կողմերը: Գոռի վիրավորվելուց հետո տղանների մի մասը գնաց տներով` դե տեսան, որ ուղիղ նշանով կրակում են հերիք չի, դեռ նռնակներ էլ են գցում մեր վրա, որոնք երկու տեսակի էին` գազային ու մարտական: Ովքեր որ մնացինք` հավաքվանք Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ կրակ արինք, ասինք մնանք մինչեւ լույսը բացվի, բայց որ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը հայտարարեց, որ Նախագահն ասում ա գնացեք տներով, մենք կամաց-կամաց գնացինք»: Ծանոթս, ով երկար համոզելուց հետո համաձայնեց պատմել իր տեսածը, ամբողջ խոսակցության ընթացքում մարմնով մեկ ցնցվում էր ու անընդհատ ասում էր` կներես շատ բան չեմ կարողանում պատմել, որովհետեւ ամեն անգամ հիշելուց սարսափում եմ ու սկսում եմ նյարդային ցնցումների մեջ ընկնել: Էնպես որ, նյութական վնաս հաշվարկողներին խորհուրդ կտամ նաեւ մարտի 1-ի գիշերը Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ ու դրան հարող տարածքում գտնվող մարդկանց բարոյական վնասն ու առողջության կորուստը եւս չմոռանան հաշվել ու հաշվարկել: Հ.Գ. Մեր բաժանվելուց հետո ծանոթս ասեց, որ չնայած անունը չի նշվելու, սակայն վերջում կարող եմ գրել «Գրված է ճիշտ, որի համար ստորագրում եմ» եւ ապագայում կարող են սա եւս դարձնել քրեական գործի եւս մի թերթ: Ես իր տեղը ստորագրում եմ:


Ռոբերտ Ա.Սարգսյան

----------


## սիսար

> Ըստ իշխանամերձ շրջանակների հավաստի տեղեկությունների, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը պատրաստվում է դառնալ Բարգավաճ Հայաստան կուսակցության առաջնորդ: Իր և Արմենչիկի ծնած ԲՀԿ-ի միջոցով Քոչարյանն ուզում է դառնալ վարչապետ: 
> 
> Իսկ մինչ այդ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը փորձելու է ամեն ինչ անել` վարչապետի պաշտոնում Տիգրան Սարգսյանին տապալելու համար: ««ՀԺ.օրաթերթ»»
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> եհ՜՜ լավ ելի սրանից պրծում չկա՞
> Պարոն վարչապետը,ճիշտ է տիրապետում է 14 մտքի,որոնց հերթականությունը պարբերաբար փոխում է
> բայց "սրանից" որ լավա…


  Հերթական   ստահոտ       բանբասանք,   ըստ՝«իշխանամերձ   շրջանակների   հավաստի   տեղեկկությունների»:   Այսպիսի   ամպագոռգոռ   ստահոտ   լուրերով    խարխլում       եք   ձեր   սեփական  երկրի    պետականության   հիմքերը:  Շարունակեք   նույն    ոճով...   եւ   ձեր    կոտրած   գերանը՝   կոտրվելու   է   հենց   ձեր   գլխին:  Շարունակեք...

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց



> [B]ՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐՆ ԱՐԴԱՐԱՑՆԵԼԸ ՆՈՒՅՆՔԱՆ ԾԱՆՐ ՀԱՆՑԱԳՈՐԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Ինչո՞ւ ենք ասում այս ամենը: Պարզապես ուզում ենք արդեն այսօր արձանագրել, որ բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի մասին խոսելիս արդարացնում են Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին ու Սերժ Սարգսյանին, դրանով իսկ կատարում են ճիշտ նույն հանցագործությունը եւ վաղ թե ուշ դատարանի դահլիճում կանգնելու են նրանց կողքին: Հիմա ենք ասում, որպեսզի հետո չբողոքեն, թե «տեղյակ չենք եղել»:
> 
> ՄԱՐԿ ՆՇԱՆՅԱՆ 
> 
> Չի՛


   Անկախ    այն   հանգամանքից   թե   ովքեր   են   կանգնած   իշխանության   գլուխ,  անձամբ    չեմ   արդարացնում   մարտի  1-ի   դեպքերի   մասնակիցների   գործելակերպը,   նրանք   վաստակեցին   այն:  Ցանկացած   այլ  ամենա- դեմոկրատական   պետությունում,   այդպիսի    ցուցարարների   նկատմամբ   կըվարվէին    նույն   կերպ,   դեռ   ավելին:   Բավական   է    գլուխ   արդուկեք   այդ   դեպքերի   կապակցությամբ:      Մարկ   կոչեցյալները   չարաչար   սխալվում   են,   որովհետեւ    նրանք    ազատություն   եւ   ժողովրդավարություն  ասելով,   հասկանում   են    թե   ինչ   որ   լեզուն   կտրեց   կարելի   է   արտահայտել   հրապարակավ:  Ամենա   զարհուրելին   այն   հանգամանքն   է   որ   դուք   փորձում   եք   հերոսացնել   այլանդակված    ամբոխի   ծնունդ   հանցագործերին(անկասկած   ամբոխի   մեջ   եղել   են   ազնիվ   հայրենասերներ),   սակայն   մոլորված:

----------


## Artgeo

> Անկախ    այն   հանգամանքից   թե   ովքեր   են   կանգնած   իշխանության   գլուխ,  անձամբ    չեմ   արդարացնում   մարտի  1-ի   դեպքերի   մասնակիցների   գործելակերպը,   նրանք   վաստակեցին   այն:  Ցանկացած   այլ  *ամենա- դեմոկրատական   պետությունում,   այդպիսի    ցուցարարների   նկատմամբ   կըվարվէին    նույն   կերպ,   դեռ   ավելին:*   Բավական   է    գլուխ   արդուկեք   այդ   դեպքերի   կապակցությամբ:      Մարկ   կոչեցյալները   չարաչար   սխալվում   են,   որովհետեւ    նրանք    ազատություն   եւ   ժողովրդավարություն  ասելով,   հասկանում   են    թե   ինչ   որ   լեզուն   կտրեց   կարելի   է   արտահայտել   հրապարակավ:  Ամենա   զարհուրելին   այն   հանգամանքն   է   որ   դուք   փորձում   եք   հերոսացնել   այլանդակված    ամբոխի   ծնունդ   հանցագործերին(անկասկած   ամբոխի   մեջ   եղել   են   ազնիվ   հայրենասերներ),   սակայն   մոլորված:


Խնդրում եմ գեթ մեկ օրինակ, փաստարկներով  :Smile:  Օրինակ Վրաստանը մտնո՞ւմ է «ամենադեմոկրատական» երկրների մեջ  :Think:  Չէ՞, հմ... հա, չէ, չի մտնում: Այնտեղ ցույց ցրելուց մարդ չեն *սպանում*: Իսկ ցրելուց հետո նախագահը հրաժարական է տալիս։ Կոնկրետ օրինակ եմ խնդրում   :Smile: 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է *մոլորվածությանը*: Վաղո՞ւց է օգտագործում ես *ՌՔ-*ի ու Տաթևի *հ*անճար մտքերը  :Smile:  ի՞նչ է նշանակում _մոլորված_  :Think:  ինչի՞ց են մարդիկ _մոլորվել_ : Ասենք, իրականում Հայաստանում կյանքը մեղր ա, բայց մարդիկ _մոլորված_, հիմար-հիմար կարծում են, որ ամեն ինչ մեղմ ասած այնքան էլ մեղր չի՞:  Ասենք երեկ Մատենադարանի մոտ մի քանի հաստավզով մի 40-ին մոտ մարդու ծեծելը, մեքենա խցկելն ու անհայտ ուղղությամբ տանելը աչքի՞ս ա երևացել  :Think:  Ախր... լիքը հիմնավորումներ կան, չգիտես որը ասես, որը թողնես  :Think:  Գեթ մեկ հիմնավորում եմ խնդրում _մոլորվածության_: Մի՞թե այդքան դժվար է հասկանալ, որ խնդիրը Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մեջ չէ: Նրա վրա ամեն օր ամեն կերպ լուտանք թափելը մեղմ ասած էֆֆեկտ չունի, մի պարզ պատճառով, որ շատերը նրա նկատմամբ այնքան էլ լավ չեն: Ու հենց էս պատճառով, մի հատ պարզ հարց տվեք ինքներդ ձեզ, հարգելի «իշխան»ամետ փոքրամասնություն: Եթե ժողովուրդը գնում է ձեր ձևակերպմամբ «տականք, զզվանք, հրեամասոն» ու էլ եսիմ ինչ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետևից, մի՞թե այդքան դժվար է հասկանալ, թե ինչքա՞ն է ժողովուրդը ատում ու զզվում Սերյոժա-Քոչարյանից:

----------


## Che_Guevara

> 1-Լեւոն տ. պ.ի առաջնորդութեամբ ընդդիմութիւն:
> 2-Լեւոն տ.պ.ին չսատարող ընդդիմութիւն:


 ԳԻտես, հարգելիս։ Ընդդիմադիրները նրանք, չեն, ովքեր նստած են տանը, ու իրենց համարում են ընդդիմադիր։ Ընդիիմադիրը պետք է աշխատի։ Ընդդիմադրի հիմնական բնութագրական հատկանիշը այն է, որ նա պետք է արտահայտի իր բողոքը ընդդեմ իշխանությունների։ Իսկ բողոքը միայն խոսքերով չեն արտահայտում, այլ նայեվ կոնկրետ գործերով։ Դրանք են հանրահավաքները, երթերը, և բողոքի այլ ակցիաները։ Բոլոր նորմալ երկրներում նման միջողառումները համարվում են օրինաչափ և նույնիսկ պարտադիր։ Հայաստանում մարդկանց բողոքի ձայնը փորձեցին կտրեցնել, բայց իսկական ընդդիմադիրը նրանք են, ովքեր այդքան շուտ չեն հանձնվի, և կշարունակեն պայքարը հունիսի 20-ին։

Այսպիսով. դու ճիշտ ես, Հայաստանում կա 2 ընդդիմություն.

1. Ընդդիմություն, որը գործում է
2, Ընդիիմություն, որը միայն խոսում է

Մի քանի ամիս առաջ 2-րդ կատեգորիայի ընդդիմության մեջ էին մտնում նաև "ԱԽՔ"-ը և "դատարկ դհոլը", բայց ժամանակը ցույց տվեց, որ "ԱԽՔ"-ը ոչ միայն հրաժարվեց իր ընդդիմադրի կոչումից, այլ նաև դուրս եկավ ժողովրդի դեմ, իսկ "դատարկ դհոլը" վերջնականապես ծակվեց։ Այս երկու դեպքերն էլ կանխատեսվել էին Լևեն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմից։

Ավելացվել է 16 րոպե անց



> Ու հենց էս պատճառով, մի հատ պարզ հարց տվեք ինքներդ ձեզ, հարգելի «իշխան»ամետ փոքրամասնություն: Եթե ժողովուրդը գնում է ձեր ձևակերպմամբ «տականք, զզվանք, հրեամասոն» ու էլ եսիմ ինչ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետևից, մի՞թե այդքան դժվար է հասկանալ, թե ինչքա՞ն է ժողովուրդը ատում ու զզվում Սերյոժա-Քոչարյանից:


Շատ ճիշտ էս ու շատ դիպուկ ա ասված։

Ավելացվել է 17 րոպե անց



> Ու հենց էս պատճառով, մի հատ պարզ հարց տվեք ինքներդ ձեզ, հարգելի «իշխան»ամետ փոքրամասնություն: Եթե ժողովուրդը գնում է ձեր ձևակերպմամբ «տականք, զզվանք, հրեամասոն» ու էլ եսիմ ինչ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հետևից, մի՞թե այդքան դժվար է հասկանալ, թե ինչքա՞ն է ժողովուրդը ատում ու զզվում Սերյոժա-Քոչարյանից:


Շատ ճիշտ ես ու շատ դիպուկ ա ասված։

----------


## Kuk

> Անկախ    այն   հանգամանքից   թե   ովքեր   են   կանգնած   իշխանության   գլուխ,  անձամբ    չեմ   արդարացնում   մարտի  1-ի   դեպքերի   մասնակիցների   գործելակերպը,   նրանք   վաստակեցին   այն:  *Ցանկացած   այլ  ամենա- դեմոկրատական   պետությունում,   այդպիսի    ցուցարարների   նկատմամբ   կըվարվէին    նույն   կերպ,   դեռ   ավելին:*   Բավական   է    գլուխ   արդուկեք   այդ   դեպքերի   կապակցությամբ:      Մարկ   կոչեցյալները   չարաչար   սխալվում   են,   որովհետեւ    նրանք    ազատություն   եւ   ժողովրդավարություն  ասելով,   հասկանում   են    թե   ինչ   որ   լեզուն   կտրեց   կարելի   է   արտահայտել   հրապարակավ:  Ամենա   զարհուրելին   այն   հանգամանքն   է   որ   դուք   փորձում   եք   հերոսացնել   այլանդակված    ամբոխի   ծնունդ   հանցագործերին(անկասկած   ամբոխի   մեջ   եղել   են   ազնիվ   հայրենասերներ),   սակայն   մոլորված:


Ինչո՞ւ եք համեմատում այլ պետությունների հետ. եթե ուրիշ պետությունում գլխատում են բոլոր ցուցարարներին անխտիր, ուրեմն մենք պետք է համեմատվենք նրանց հետ և շնորհակալությու՞ն հայտնենք մեր իշխանությանը մեր 10 զոհերի համար: Ո՛չ: 
Կամ, եթե համեմատվելու գայթակղությունը մեծ է, խնդրեմ, համեմատեք 1996 թվականի ազգային ժողովի մոտ կատարվածի հետ: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ո՞ր դեպքում էր զոհերի հավանականությունը մեծ, երբ ցուցարարները գրոհում են որևէ պետական կառույցի վրա, թե՞՝ խաղաղ հանրահավաքի ընթացքում:
 Արդյո՞ք ճիշտ է, երբ այդ տարիների մասին խոսելիս հիշատակվում է միայն հացի և կարագի հերթերը:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ցանկացած   այլ  ամենա- դեմոկրատական   պետությունում,   այդպիսի    ցուցարարների   նկատմամբ   կըվարվէին    նույն   կերպ,   դեռ   ավելին:


հետո էլ որ ասում ենք ՀՀՇ-ի վախտ ժողովրդավարություն կար, չեք հավատում

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հերթական   ստահոտ       բանբասանք,   ըստ՝«իշխանամերձ   շրջանակների   հավաստի   տեղեկկությունների»:   Այսպիսի   ամպագոռգոռ   ստահոտ   լուրերով    խարխլում       եք   ձեր   սեփական  երկրի    պետականության   հիմքերը:  Շարունակեք   նույն    ոճով...   եւ   ձեր    կոտրած   գերանը՝   կոտրվելու   է   հենց   ձեր   գլխին:  Շարունակեք...
> 
> Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց
> 
>    Անկախ    այն   հանգամանքից   թե   ովքեր   են   կանգնած   իշխանության   գլուխ,  անձամբ    չեմ   արդարացնում   մարտի  1-ի   դեպքերի   մասնակիցների   գործելակերպը,   նրանք   վաստակեցին   այն:  Ցանկացած   այլ  ամենա- դեմոկրատական   պետությունում,   այդպիսի    ցուցարարների   նկատմամբ   կըվարվէին    նույն   կերպ,   դեռ   ավելին:   Բավական   է    գլուխ   արդուկեք   այդ   դեպքերի   կապակցությամբ:      Մարկ   կոչեցյալները   չարաչար   սխալվում   են,   որովհետեւ    նրանք    ազատություն   եւ   ժողովրդավարություն  ասելով,   հասկանում   են    թե   ինչ   որ   լեզուն   կտրեց   կարելի   է   արտահայտել   հրապարակավ:  *Ամենա   զարհուրելին   այն   հանգամանքն   է   որ   դուք   փորձում   եք   հերոսացնել   այլանդակված    ամբոխի   ծնունդ   հանցագործերին(անկասկած   ամբոխի   մեջ   եղել   են   ազնիվ   հայրենասերներ),   սակայն   մոլորված:*





Այսինքն...ինչպես կվարվեի՞ն:Գլխից կկրակեի՞ն:Խոսքի...Մեծ Բրիտանիայում մարդկանց վրա կկրակեի՞ն:

----------


## Artgeo

*ՄԻԱՍԻՆ ԲՈՒԺԵՆՔ ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-Ի ՀԵՏԵՒԱՆՔՆԵՐԸ*

[19:01] 06 Հունիսի, 2008


Շատերն են ցնցվել Արթուր Ավագյանի լուսանկարից, որն արվել է հիվանդանոցում մարտի 1-ի լույս 2-ի գիշերը:

Արթուր Ավագյանը իշխանությունների կազմակերպած մարտիմեկյան ՚փայլուն օպերացիայիՙ տուժածներից է. հիշում է, թե ինչպես աչքի առջեւով լուսավոր մի բան արագ ընթացքով անցավ: Հետո գլուխը սկսեց ցնցվել այնպես, կարծես՝ ուր որ է պոկվելու է: Ապա հիշում է, որ երկու ձեռքով ամուր բռնել էր գլուխն ու ամբողջ ուժով գոռացել` հույսով, որ ցնցումները կդադարեն, հետո զգացել էր, որ բերանն ինչ-որ բան է լցվում: Թքել էր սեփական ատամներն ու արյունը: Դրանից հետո չի հիշում, թե ինչ է կատարվել:

Ըստ ՚Արմենիաՙ բժշկական կենտրոնի աշխատակիցների, նրան գտել են Մարզահամերգային համալիրի մոտակայքից եւ տեղափոխել հիվանդանոց, որտեղ Արթուրը ենթարկվել է ծանր եւ 7 ժամ տեւած վիրահատության: Նրա կյանքը բժիշկներին հրաշքով է հաջողվել փրկել: Սարսափելի է նրա վնասվածքների բնութագիրը. *՚Պարանոցի եւ դեմքի հրազենային վնասվածք, տրավմատիկ շոկ, ձախ ենթածնոտային շրջանի պատռվածք վերք, (հրազենային վերքի մուտք), աջ թշային շրջանի, վերին շրթունքի, բերանի աջ անկյան պատառոտված, ջնջխված վերք, հյուսվածքների արատ (հրազենային վերքի ելք): Լեզվի ենթալեզվային և թշային շրջանի լորձաթաղանթների պատառոտված եւ ջնջխված վերք: Վերին ծնոտի արվեոլար ելունի ու մարմնի աջից 8,7,6,5,4,3 ատամների շրջանում (հրազենային, բեկորային), ստորին ծնոտի հրազենային բեկորային կոտրվածք, աջ մենթալ շրջանի 6,5,4 ատամների լրիվ տեղախախտ: Կատարվել է ստորին ծնոտի օսթեոսինթեզը*ՙ:

Արթուր Ավագյանը մարտի 1-ին ընկերներին փնտրելով ժամը 20-ի սահմաններում հայտնվել էր Լուսավորիչ- Զաքյան խաչմերուկի ՚մսաղացումՙ:

Այսօր Արթուրի կյանքին բարեբախտաբար վտանգ չի սպառնում, բայց *նա զրկված է լիարժեք կյանքով ապրելու հնարավորությունից,* որովհետեւ բացի դեռ չսպիացած եւ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ բորբոքվող վերքերի պլաստիկ վիրահատության անհրաժեշտությունից, նա նաեւ ավելի լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի, կապված լեզվի` ուտելու եւ խոսելու հետ: Անհրաժեշտ է մասնագիտական լուրջ բուժօգնություն, որպեսզի հաղթահարի հոգեբանական սթրեսը եւ վերականգնի առողջությունը: Մինչեւ մարտիմեկյան իրադարձությունները Արթուրը զբաղվում էր սպորտով` ըմբշամարտով, ուներ աշխատանք: Լինելով կենսախինդ անձնավորություն` այսօր նա իր սիրած գործով զբաղվելու հնարավորությունից զրկված է, բավականին հոռետես է նաեւ հետագա կյանքը դասավորելու առումով:

*Արթուր Ավագյանը ծնվել է 1986 թվականին:* Մասնագիտությամբ ոսկերիչ է: Երբեք քաղաքականությամբ չի հետաքրքրվել եւ չի զբաղվել: Այսօր նա ոչ միայն չի կարող զբաղվել իր սիրած սպորտով, այլեւ չի կարող աշխատել, որովհետեւ մասնագիտության բերումով պետք է անընդհատ գտնվի փոշոտ պայմաններում, իսկ դեռեւս չսպիացած վերքերը հնարավորություն չեն տալիս նրան աշխատել: Արթուր Ավագյանը միայնակ է իր խնդիրները լուծելու հարցում եւ զրկված` գոյությունը պահպանելու հնարավորությունից:

Ավագյանի առողջությամբ չեն հետաքրքրվել իշխանությունները, այն մարդիկ, ում պլանավորած եւ իրականացրած ՚օպերացիայիՙ արդյունքում երիտասարդը դարձել է հաշմանդամ:

Քանի դեռ Արթուրը չի կարող իրեն զգալ լիարժեք մարդ, որը ի վիճակի է հոգալ սեփական խնդիրները, մարտի 1-ը շարունակվում է:

Մարտի 1-ը շարունակվում է այնքան, քանի դեռ մեր կողքին անտարբերության են մատնված Արթուրը եւ նրա նման մարտի 1-ին տուժածները, քանի դեռ չի բացահայտվել հանցագործությունը եւ սեփական ժողովրդի վրա կրակողները պատասխանատվության չեն ենթարկվել:

*Ա1+ ը սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ հորդորում, խնդրում ու դիմում է առաջին հերթին բժիշկ-մասնագետներին Հայաստանում եւ արտերկրում, ովքեր կարող են խորհուրդներ տալ կամ ստանձնել Արթուրին լիովին բուժելու դժվարին գործը: Բայց այս գործը նաեւ ֆինանսական աջակցություն է պահանջում:*

Օգնենք Արթուրին ազատվել այունալի իրադարձությունները հիշեցնող սպիներից: Օգնենք հայ հասարակությանը՝ ապաքինվել մարտիմեկյան ողբերգությունից:

*Օգնել ցանկացողների համար մենք կբացենք հաշվեհամար: Հետեւեք մեր լրատվությանը:*

Ա1+


Շարունակեք արդարացնել այս արնախումներին...

----------


## Kuk

*«ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-Ը ՁԵՌՆՏՈՒ ԷՐ ՄԻԱՅՆ ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԻՆ»*


Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը մեր դեմ, մեր երկրի դեմ կաշխատեն այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ չենք մաքրել այդ խարանը մեր ճակատից,- այսօր հրավիրած կլոր սեղանի ժամանակ ասաց Քաղաքագետների միության նախագահ Հմայակ Հովհաննիսյանը: Նա հիշեց, որ երբ եղան Բաքվի եւ Սումգայիթի դեպքերը, ինքը գրեց, որ մարդկակնցից խլվել է ամենաէական իրավունքըª ապրելու իրավունքը, բայց այն ժամանակ չի պատկերացրել, որ կարող էր այդ իրավունքը խլել հայ մարդը հայ մարդուց Երեւանում: Նա սուր քննադատեց մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի «իսագուլյանական» վարկածը, ըստ որի՝ մեղավոր ենք բոլորս, իշխանությունը, ընդդիմությունը, հասարակությունը: «Եթե մեղավոր են բոլորը, ուրեմն մեղավոր չէ ոչ ոք»,- ասաց Հովհաննիսյանը եւ կտրականապես հերքեց այդ վարկածը: 

Քաղաքագետ Մանվել Սարգսյանն էլ քննադատեց այն մոտեցումը, թե Սերժ Սարգսյանին ձեռնտու չէր մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը: Ըստ նրա, այդ դեպքերը պետք էին միայն մեկ մարդու, ով պետք է վերցներ իշխանությունը եւ դա Սերժ Սարգսյանն էր. եթե նա հրաժարվեր այդ գնով իշխանություն վերցնելը, չէին լինի մարտի 1-ի արյունալի իրադարձությունները: Մանվել Սարգսյանը կարծում է, որ փետրվարի 26-ին Սերժ Սարգսյանը եւ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը կորցրել էին իշխանությունը, եւ որոշում էր կայացվել ամեն գնով ետ վերցնել այն. մարտի 1-ը տեղի ունեցավ կլանային-օլիգարխիկ համակարգը պահելու համար, եւ այսօր շատ ավելի վտանգավոր համակարգ է ստեղծվել, քան մինչեւ հիմա էր: 

«Գերագույն խորհուրդ» պատգամավորական ակումբի նախագահ Ռուբեն Թորոսյանն էլ նկատեց, որ չի կարելի խոսել միայն մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի մասին, որպես առանձին երեւույթի. դա կեղծված ընտրությունների արդյունքն է եղել եւ պետք է բոլոր հնարավոր ատյաններում բողոքարկել ու պահանջել անվավեր ճանաչել փետրվարի 19-ի ընտրությունները, բարձրաձայնել քաղբանտարկյալների խնդիրը, եւ իհարկե նաեւ մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի անկախ փորձաքննություն իրականացնել: 

Մարտի 1-ը ընտրված է իբրեւ սիմվոլ, կեղծված ընտրությունների արյունոտ սիմվոլ, եւ եթե այսօր կան քաղբանտարկյալներ, եթե չկա վստահություն իշխանությունների հանդեպ, ուրեմն շարունակվում է մարտի 1-ը,-ասաց քաղաքագետ Աղասի Ենոքյանը: 

ՍԴՀԿ անդամ, տարածքային կառավարման նախկին նախարար Վահան Շիրխանյանն էլ հաշվի առնելով այն, որ «մայմունության է վերածվել դատական պրոցեսները» համոզմունք հայտնեց, որ Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի առաջարկությունը՝ ստեղծել հանձնաժողով, որում ընդգրկված կլինեն ընդդիմության, իշխանության, եւ միջազգային կառույցների ներկայացուցիչներ, չի ընդունվելու, եւ ժամանակն է, որ հասարակական հետաքննություն իրականացնող խումբ ձեւավորվի եւ սկսի աշխատել: 

ԱԺ «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության քարտուղար Ստեփան Սաֆարյանն էլ նկատեց, որ պետք է ստեղծել մի հանձնաժողով՝ կիսապետական, որովհետեւ Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանն ու «Ժառանգությունը» ուզեն, թե չուզեն՝ պետական իշխանության մաս են, եւ կիսահասարակական, որին կմասնակցեն իրավապաշտպան եւ հասարակական կազմակերպությունների ներկայացուցիչներ, ինչպես նաեւ միջազգային փորձագետներ: Ստեփան Սաֆարյանը վստահ է, որ չի կարելի հույս դնել այն հանձնաժողովի գործունեության վրա, որը գուցեեւ ստեղծվի խորհրդարանում: 

Ի վերջո, քաղաքագետների միության կազմակերպած կլոր սեղանի շուրջ քննարկումների արդյունքում վճռականություն հայտնվեց հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման կապակցությամբ, բայց հանձնաժողովը ստեղծման եւ կոնկրետ աշխատանքների վերաբերյալ քննարկումները թողնվեցին հաջորդ կլոր սեղանին: 


 06 Հունիսի, 2008
Ա1+

----------


## Kuk

*ԵՐԲ Է ԿԱՅԱՑՎԵԼ ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-Ի ՈՐՈՇՈՒՄԸ* 



Քրեական գործը, որի հիման վրա ձերբակալվել են տասնյակները, հարուցվել է ԱԱԾ քննչական վարչությունում, 2008 թվականի փետրվարի 24-ին: Այդ հանգամանքը հունիսի 9-ին Ուրբաթ ակումբում լրագրողների հետ հանդիպմանը նշել է Հանրապետություն կուսակցության քաղխորհրդի անդամ Սուրեն Սուրենյանցը, շեշտելով, որ այդ քրգործը փետրվարի 24-ին հարուցվել է իշխանության յուրացման հատկանիշով: Սուրենյանցը դրանից անում է երեք հետեւություն` կամ իշխանությունը ստախոս է, որովհետեւ հայտարարում էր, թե փետրվարի 29-ին է ստացել ինֆորմացիա, որ ընդդիմությունն ինչ-ինչ քայլերի է գնալու եւ դրա համար մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան Ազատության հրապարակում դիմել են ցուցարարների դեմ գործողությունների, կամ որ իշխանություններն անգործության են մատնված եղել վեց օր, եթե փետրվարի 24-ին յուրացման մասին գործ են հարուցել, բայց վեց օր ոչինչ չեն արել:

“Այսինքն ինչ, անգործության է մատնված եղել ամբողջ պետական մեքենան: Անգործությունից բխեցվում է քրեական պատասխանատվություն: Վեց օր ինչի էին սպասում: Բայց ես ավելի հավանական եմ համարում երրորդ վարկածը: Իշխանությունները ոչ ստախոս են, ոչ էլ մատնված են եղել անգործունեության: Իրականում փետրվարի 24-ին ԱԱԾ-ում այդ քրեական գործը հարուցելով, մարտի 1-ի սպանդի քաղաքական որոշումն է կայացվել: Ես քաղաքական պատասխանատվությամբ ամենայն հայտարարում եմ: Մարտի 1-ի սպանդի քաղաքական որոշումը կայացվել է բարձր իշխանության կողմից, 2008 թվականի փետրվարի 24-ին”, ասում է Սուրեն Սուրենյանցը:

Նա ասում է, որ մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների եւ դրանց հետեւանքի համար պատասխանատու է Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, իսկ թե ով է կատարել Քոչարյանի հրահանգները, ըստ Սուրեն Սուրենյանցի, դժվար չէ պարզել: Նա նշել է նաեւ, որ շատ մարդիկ “վաստակել” են ազատ Հայաստանում դատական պատասխանատվության ենթարկվելու իրավունքը: 

lragir.am

----------


## dvgray

Էս թեմայով միշտ ուզեցել եմ ասել մի բան ու թողել եմ հետոյի:
Բայց հիմի ասեմ:



> Ո՞վ է մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի ամենամեծ պատասխանատուն


խոսքը վերաբերվում է *ամենամեծ* բառին:
ըստ էության հարցադրումը այս մասով սխալ է  :Wink: 
Օրենքի տեասնկյունից չկա մեծ հանցագործ և փոքր հանցագործ:
Հանցագործը ՝ հանցագործ է:
Ըստ դրա էլ ով որ մասնակցել է այդ հանցանքի ինչ որ մի փուլի, լինի նախնականից մինչև հետքերի կոծկում ու դատական սարքած պրոցեսներ - հավասար պատասխանատու են:
Սա շատ կարևոև է, որպեսզի հասարակ մլիցուց ու զինվորից սկսած մինչև էսիմ ինչ զորքի գեներալը  ու մինչև  պրիզիդենտ լավ հասկանան, որ խաղաղ բնակչության վրա կրակելը դա մեծագույն հանցանքներից մեկն է անկախ նրանից թե դու հրաման տվողն ես թե հրամանը կատարողը ու կրակողը:

Ամենակարևոևը որ ուզում եմ ասել,  որ սթափվել է պետք:
*Մարտի 1-ը դեռ չի ավարտվել*
Այնպես որ ճիշտ կլինի ասել ոչ թե *Մարտի 1*
այլ *սկսած Մարտի 1-ից մինչ այսօր*

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Madlen

> ...........
> Սա շատ կարևոև է, որպեսզի հասարակ մլիցուց ու զինվորից սկսած մինչև էսիմ ինչ զորքի գեներալը  ու մինչև  պրիզիդենտ լավ հասկանան, որ խաղաղ բնակչության վրա կրակելը դա մեծագույն հանցանքներից մեկն է անկախ նրանից թե դու հրաման տվողն ես թե հրամանը կատարողը ու կրակողը:
> 
> Ամենակարևոևը որ ուզում եմ ասել,  որ սթափվել է պետք:
> *Մարտի 1-ը դեռ չի ավարտվել*
> Այնպես որ ճիշտ կլինի ասել ոչ թե *Մարտի 1*
> այլ *սկսած Մարտի 1-ից մինչ այսօր*


*+1*




> Kuk Re. «ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-Ը ՁԵՌՆՏՈՒ ԷՐ ՄԻԱՅՆ ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԻՆ»
> 
> 
> Քաղաքագետ Մանվել Սարգսյանն էլ քննադատեց այն մոտեցումը, թե Սերժ Սարգսյանին ձեռնտու չէր մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը: Ըստ նրա, այդ դեպքերը պետք էին միայն մեկ մարդու, ով պետք է վերցներ իշխանությունը եւ դա Սերժ Սարգսյանն էր. եթե նա հրաժարվեր այդ գնով իշխանություն վերցնելը, չէին լինի մարտի 1-ի արյունալի իրադարձությունները: Մանվել Սարգսյանը կարծում է, որ փետրվարի 26-ին Սերժ Սարգսյանը եւ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը կորցրել էին իշխանությունը, եւ որոշում էր կայացվել ամեն գնով ետ վերցնել այն. մարտի 1-ը տեղի ունեցավ կլանային-օլիգարխիկ համակարգը պահելու համար, եւ այսօր շատ ավելի վտանգավոր համակարգ է ստեղծվել, քան մինչեւ հիմա էր:


+1

*Շատ ճիշտ է։*

----------


## Kuk

*ԹԱԼԱՆԸ ԿԱԶՄԱԿԵՐՊԵԼ ԵՆ ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ* 

Ինչպես հայտնի է, օրերս Արտաշատի բնակիչներ Արմեն Գրիգորյանը, Յուրի Ղուկասյանը եւ Հովհաննես Մնացականյանը, ովքեր մեղադրվում էին մարտի 1-ին «Ռոբերտո» խանութ-սրահից հագուստ, կոշիկ եւ խանութի տեսաձայնագրային սարքը հափշտակելու մեջ, դատապարտվել են երեքուկես տարի ազատազրկման: Նկատենք, սակայն, որ վերջիններս դատարանի դահլիճում հայտարարել են, որ իրենք քաղաքականության հետ որեւէ առնչություն չեն ունեցել, հանրահավաքներին չեն մասնակցել, Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցները չեն եղել (սա ամրագրված է նաեւ մեղադրական եզրակացության մեջ): Ավելին` ամբաստանյալները հայտարարել են, որ իրենք նախագահական ընտրություններում եղել են Սերժ Սարգսյանի վստահված անձինք: Եվ ահա երեկ ՀՀԿ մամուլի ծառայությունը հաղորդագրություն է տարածել, համաձայն որի` «Արմեն Գրիգորյանը, Յուրի Ղուկասյանը եւ Հովհաննես Մնացականյանը փետրվարի 19-ի նախագահական ընտրություններում Սերժ Սարգսյանի վստահված անձինք չեն եղել»: Հաղորդագրության մեջ ասված է նաեւ, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի նախընտրական շտաբի կողմից Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողով են ներկայացվել 5343 քաղաքացիների հայտեր` նախագահի թեկնածուի վստահված անձ գրանցվելու համար, եւ այդ հայտացուցակներում չեն եղել նման անուն-ազգանուններով անձինք: Փաստենք նաեւ, որ քրեական գործի տվյալներով, երեքն էլ նախկինում դատված են եղել. Գրիգորյանը` երկու, Ղուկասյանը` երեք, Մնացականյանը` մեկ անգամ: 

Չի

----------


## Kuk

*ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-Ը ՄԵՂՄԱՑՈՒՑԻՉ ՀԱՆԳԱՄԱՆՔՆԵՐ ՉՈՒՆԻ*



Իշխանական լրատվամիջոցներն ակնհայտորեն «մոնիտորինգի տակ են»: Որ հեռուստաալիքը միացնում ես` քաղաքական բանավեճեր են: Ինչի մասին էլ «երկխոսեն», թեման, բնականաբար, մարտի 1-ն է: Ընդդիմադիրները պնդում են, որ իշխանությունները քրեական հանցագործներ են, որովհետեւ մարտի 1-ին տասը մարդ են սպանել, իշխանամետներն էլ առարկում են, թե հիմնական մեղավորը Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է, որովհետեւ նա է իր կողմնակիցներին դրդել այնպիսի գործողությունների, որ իշխանությունները ստիպված են եղել ուժի դիմել: 

Ուշադրություն դարձրեք` որեւէ մեկը չի հերքում, որ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի ռեժիմն է հանցագործությունների հեղինակն ու թափված արյան պատասխանատուն: «Բանավեճի» թեման այլ է. ըստ ընդդիմադիրների, Քոչարյանը հանցագործություն է կատարել սեփական իշխանությունն (ի դեմս Սերժ Սարգսյանի) պաշտպանելու համար, իսկ իշխանամետները պնդում են, որ Քոչարյանը հանցագործություն է կատարել «հանուն պետական շահի»: Այլ կերպ ասած, հանցագործության փաստն առկա է: Առկա է նաեւ կազմակերպիչը: Հանցագործության փաստն ապացուցվում է բազմաթիվ (մի քանի տասնյակ հազար) վկաների ցուցմունքներով, իրեղեն ապացույցներով (տեսասկավառակներով), ինքնախոստովանական ցուցմունքներով (Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի ու բարձրաստիճան ոստիկանների հրապարակային ելույթներով) եւ այլն: Եվ այսօր ընդամենը մի հարց է քննարկվում` արդյո՞ք Քոչարյանի հանցանքում առկա են «մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանքներ»: 

Փորձենք հարցին նայել իրավական տեսանկյունից: Քոչարյանի անկոչ, բայց լավ վարձատրվող պաշտպանները փորձում են առաջ մղել այն գաղափարը, թե հանուն պետական շահերի երբեմն կարելի է նաեւ հանցագործություններ կատարել: Ենթադրենք այդպես է, բայց ո՞վ է որոշում, թե որն է պետական շահը: Դա որոշելու իրավունքը տրված է ժողովրդին, եւ ժողովուրդն ընտրությունների միջոցով ընտրում է նրան, ով պիտի իրավունք ունենա որոշելու, թե որն է պետական շահը: Եվ ահա մեկը, որին ժողովուրդն այդպիսի իրավունք չի տվել, հրամայում է գնդակահարել ժողովրդին` հանուն պետական շահի: Այլ կերպ ասած, զուտ իրավական տեսանկյունից Քոչարյանի հանցանքը մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանք չունի: Եվ նրանք, ովքեր խոսում են «պետական շահի» դիրքերից, նախ պիտի կարողանան հիմնավորել, որ իրենք իրավունք ունեն որոշելու, թե որն է այդ շահը: 

Բայց վերադառնանք մարտի 1-ի ոճրագործությանը: Հանցագործը հայտնի է, մոտիվները հայտնի են, ապացույցներն առկա են, վկաների ցուցմունքները հայտնի են, բայց արդյո՞ք մեղսակիցներ չկան: Իհարկե, ուրիշ բան որ չլինի էլ, Սերժ Սարգսյանի համար «իմանալ-չհայտնելու» հոդվածը կա ու կա, բայց արդյո՞ք ամեն ինչ դրանով էլ սահմանափակվում է: Ի վերջո, հանցագործության արդյունքում ամենաշատը հենց նա է շահել, իսկ սա շատ ծանրակշիռ փաստարկ է: Տեսնվա՞ծ բան է, որ հանցագործությունից ամենամեծ օգուտ ստացածը կապ չունենա հանցագործության հետ: 

Եվս մի հանգամանք: Մամուլն ամեն օր հրապարակում է քաղբանտարկյալների (իշխանական վարկածով` հանցագործների) լուսանկարները: Հարց. ինչո՞ւ իշխանական լրատվամիջոցներն էլ այդ «հանցագործների» դեմ պայքարում աչքի ընկածների լուսանկարները չեն տպում: Համաձայնվեք` տարօրինակ իրավիճակ է. մի կողմում կոնկրետ մարդիկ են` կոնկրետ անուն-ազգանուններով, մյուս կողմում ինչ-որ անտեսանելի ուժեր են, որոնք ոչ անուն-ազգանուն ունեն, ոչ դեմք, ոչ կոչում: Աբսուրդ է, նման բան չի լինում, որ երկրում ոստիկանական զորքերը, հատուկ ստորաբաժանումներն ու բանակը լայնամասշտաբ օպերացիա իրականացնեն, բայց օպերացիայի կազմակերպիչն ու անմիջական հրամանատարը գաղտնի մնան: Հենց միայն այս փաստը վկայում է այն մասին, որ կատարվածը կոնկրետ քրեական հանցագործություն է: Միայն հանցագործության կազմակերպիչներն են այսքան խնամքով թաքնվում: 

Բայց քանի որ իշխանական լրատվամիջոցները «մոնիտորինգի տակ են», անհրաժեշտ է քաղաքական բանավեճեր կազմակերպել եւ այդ բանավեճերի ընթացքում փորձել Քոչարյանի համար մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանքներ գտնել: Անհույս գործ է: Մարտի 1-ն, ի վերջո, «մեկանգամյա ակցիա» չէր. այն 98-ի պետական հեղաշրջման, դրան հաջորդած սպանությունների, հոկտեմբերի 27-ի եւ համանման այլ «ակցիաների» շարունակությունն էր: Իսկ այդ դեպքում մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանքների մասին խոսք լինել չի կարող: 

ՉԻ

----------


## Kuk

*ՌԵԺԻՄԻ ԻՆՔՆԱԲՈՒԽ ՀԱՆՁՆԱԺՈՂՈՎԸ* :Bad: 



*Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերն ուսումնասիրելու նպատակով ստեղծվելիք խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովի շուրջ հարկ եղածից ավելի մեծ աղմուկ է բարձրանում: Ի վերջո ի՞նչ է տեղի ունենում: Տեղի է ունենում հետեւյալը.* 

Փետրվարի 19-ին կայացած նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ Սերժ Սարգսյանն ահավոր կեղծիքներով ինքն իրեն նախագահ է հռչակել, ու քանի որ բողոքի համաժողովրդական ալիքը սպառնալի չափերի է հասել, մի քանի օր անց չի դիմացել եւ զորքն ու ոստիկանությունը «բաց է թողել» ժողովրդի վրա: Բայց ավելի վաղ ճիշտ նույնպիսի կեղծիքներով ձեւավորվել է խորհրդարանը, հետեւաբար` Սերժ Սարգսյանը ժողովրդի վրա կրակելուց առաջ նախապես առանց դժվարության ստացել է այդ Ազգային ժողովի «դաբրոն»: Ազգային ժողով մտած հինգ կուսակցություններից չորսը պատրաստակամություն են հայտնել համագործակցել ժողովրդի վրա կրակելու հրաման տվողի հետ` դրանով իսկ կիսելով այդ հանցագործության պատասխանատվությունը: 

Բայց մարդասպանությունը մնում է մարդասպանություն. հանցագործները վաղ թե ուշ պիտի պատասխան տան: Եվ ահա Սերժ Սարգսյանը «հանճարեղ» բան է մտածել` որոշել է ստեղծել ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողով, որը պիտի բացահայտի մարտի 1-ի մեղավորներին: Եվ բնականաբար, արել է ամեն ինչ, որպեսզի այդ հանձնաժողովում մեծամասնություն կազմեն իր հետ համագործակցած (այսինքն` հանցագործության պատասխանատվությունն իր հետ կիսած) չորս կուսակցությունների ներկայացուցիչները: Եվ որպեսզի այս «շուստրիությունը» շատ բացահայտ չլինի (այսինքն` նման հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման նախաձեռնողը կոալիցիայի անդամներից որեւէ մեկը չլինի), ընտրվել է միակ հնարավոր տարբերակը: Այն է` ողջ ծանրությունն իր ուսերին է վերցրել «անկախ պատգամավոր» Վիկտոր Դալլաքյանը: Նա, իհարկե, շատ լավ գիտի, թե ովքեր են մարտի 1-ի պատասխանատուները, շատ լավ հասկանում է նաեւ, որ խորհրդարանն ամբողջովին գտնվում է Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի եւ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հսկողության տակ« եւ այդքանով հանդերձ առաջարկում է ստեղծել հանձնաժողով, որի 11 անդամներից 8-ը կլինեն Սերժ Սարգսյանին պաշտոնապես սատարած քաղաքական ուժերի ներկայացուցիչները: Ավելին. ինքնասիրահարված այս «անկախ պատգամավորի» ցինիզմն այնտեղ է հասել, որ նա առաջարկում է այդ հանձնաժողովի կազմում ընդգրկել նաեւ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի թիմից մի հոգու, բայց` միայն խորհրդակցական ձայնի իրավունքով: Հասկացա՞ք: Ռեժիմը կրակել է ժողովրդի վրա, տասը մարդ է սպանել, ում կարողացել է` ձերբակալել է, ու հիմա առաջարկում է, որ, օրինակ, Ալրաղացի Լյովը կամ Շմայսը այդ հանձնաժողովում բացահայտեն մեղավորներին, իսկ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ներկայացուցիչը առանց քվեարկության իրավունքի մասնակցի այդ թամաշային: Առաջարկողն էլ, հիշեցնենք, Վիկտոր Դալլաքյանն է :Bad: : Մարդ, որը գերադասում է Ազգային ժողովում գործունեություն ծավալել «անհատ ձեռներեցի» կարգավիճակով: 

Իսկ գուցե իշխանություններն իսկապե՞ս ուզում են բացահայտել մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը: Եթե նման մտադրություն լիներ, խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման կարիք չէր զգացվի: Սերժ Սարգսյանը պարզապես իր մոտ կկանչեր Հայկ Հարությունյանին եւ կհարցներ, թե ո՞վ է հրամայել կրակել ժողովրդի վրա: Եթե Սերժ Սարգսյանը Հայկ Հարությունյանին կանչելու փոխարեն Վիկտոր Դալլաքյանին է կանչում, ուրեմն նպատակը ոչ թե մարտի 1-ի ոճրագործությունը բացահայտելն է, այլ կոծկելը: 

Փաստորեն, Հայաստանում այսօր միայն մի ուժ կա, որն իսկապես ձգտում է բացահայտել մարտի 1-ի ոճրագործությունը: Եվ այդ ուժը Համաժողովրդական շարժումն է: Ավելին. որքան մեզ հայտնի է, ներկայումս այդ ուժը լրջորեն աշխատում է մարտի 1-ի մեղավորների բացահայտման ուղղությամբ, եւ այդ նպատակով աշխատանքային խումբ է ստեղծվել: Համաժողովրդական շարժման դիրքորոշումը նույնպես հայտնի է. եթե իշխանություններն իսկապես ցանկանում են բացահայտել մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը, կարող են հրավիրել, եւ Համաժողովրդական շարժման աշխատանքային խումբը կմիանա խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովին` հավասարաչափ ներկայացվածությամբ եւ հավասար իրավունքներով: 

Մի խոսքով, դատելով ամեն ինչից, իշխանությունների այս ձեռնարկը եւս դեռ չսկսված ձախողվում է: Եվ ոչ մի Վիկտոր Դալլաքյան ռեժիմին չի փրկի այս վիճակից: 

Մարկ Նշանյան
ՉԻ

----------


## Kuk

*ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-Ն ԷԼ Է «ՈՒՉԱՍՏԿՈՎԻԻ ԳՈՐԾ»* 

«Մարտի 1-ի» խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովում ըստ երեւույթին ներգրավված կլինեն երկուական պատգամավոր ամեն խմբակցությունից, եւ մեկ անկախ պատգամավոր: Հանձնաժողովն իր աշխատանքների մասին կզեկուցի մինչեւ հոկտեմբերի 25-ը: 

*«ՉԻ»* - Շա՛տ ապրի Վիկտոր Դալլաքյանը: Փաստորեն, լինելու է 11 հոգանոց հանձնաժողով, այդ 11-ից առնվազն 8-ը լինելու են ռեժիմի կամակատարները, եւ այդ հանձնաժողովը քվեարկությամբ որոշելու է` մեղավո՞ր էր ռեժիմը մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի համար, թե ոչ: Ի դեպ, հանձնաժողովի աշխատանքներին «այլ ուժերի ներկայացուցիչներ» էլ են մասնակցելու, բայց քվեարկության իրավունք չեն ունենալու: Հենց այնպես, «մասսովկա» են ապահովելու: 

Բայց մեր մեջ ասած` ո՞ւմ է պետք խորհրդարանական այդ հանձնաժողովը: Մարտի 1-ի սպանդը, ինչպես Քոչարյանը կասեր. «ուչաստկովիի գործ է»: Այսինքն` բոլորը գիտեն, թե ով էր կազմակերպել, գիտեն, թե ով էր ժողովրդի վրա կրակելու հրաման տվել, ինչ նպատակով եւ այլն: Եվ, ինչպես մյուս «ուչաստկովիի գործերը», այս մեկը նույնպես ամբողջովին կբացահայտվի միայն «իրավիճակի փոփոխությունից հետո»:

----------


## Moon

> Երկու կողմն էլ մեղավոր էր: Բայց ամենամեղավորը ժողովուրդն էր:


Ան ջան, ապրես լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Լրիվ էլ մեղավոր էին, ժուռնալիստներն էլ էն գլխից էին մեղավոր, ինչ խոսքի ազատությունը ձևական բնույթ ա կրում։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ան ջան, ապրես լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Լրիվ էլ մեղավոր էին, ժուռնալիստներն էլ էն գլխից էին մեղավոր, ինչ խոսքի ազատությունը ձևական բնույթ ա կրում։


ճիշտն ասած` չհասկացա :Xeloq:  իրոք համաձայն ես իր տեսակետի հետ? :Shok:  Ժողովուրդն ա մեղավոր? :Shok:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ան ջան, ապրես լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Լրիվ էլ մեղավոր էին, ժուռնալիստներն էլ էն գլխից էին մեղավոր, ինչ խոսքի ազատությունը ձևական բնույթ ա կրում։


ինչքան գիտեմ դուք ապագա լրագրողուհի եք: Եթե խնդրեի ինձ կբացատրեիք ինչպես եք պատկերացնում խոսքի ազատությունը, կա արդյոք խոսքի ազատություն հայաստանում ըստ ձեզ, և ինչպես է այն կրում ձևական բնույթ՞ մի հարց ևս կարող ես նշել 5 կետ, որտեղ ժողովուրդը մեղավոր է մարտի 1-ի համար:
Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Kuk

> Ան ջան, ապրես լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Լրիվ էլ մեղավոր էին, ժուռնալիստներն էլ էն գլխից էին մեղավոր, ինչ խոսքի ազատությունը ձևական բնույթ ա կրում։


Հմմ… ես գիտեի՝ միայն հայլուրի աշխատողներն են համաձայն այս տեսակետին :Think: 
Լավ, կասե՞ս, թե ում ես համարում «այսօր» ժուռնալիստ, և այդ՝ քո համարած ժուռնալիստները «ո՞ր գլխից» են մեղավոր:

----------


## dvgray

> Հմմ… ես գիտեի՝ միայն հայլուրի աշխատողներն են համաձայն այս տեսակետին


Սխալ գիտես, Հայաստանում բավականին մարդիկ համաձայն են սրա հետ: Նայիր օրինակ, թե ինչքան մարդ է սնվում կերակրատաշտից: էս մի մեծ խումբ: Երկրորդը, նրանց հետ խաշ ուտողների մի մեծ բազմություն: Երրորդը էտ խաշ ուտողների հետ կաֆեներում կոֆե խմողների մի մեծ խմբաքանակ:
… այնպես որ մի թերագնահատիր  :Wink: 
…



> Լավ, կասե՞ս, թե ում ես համարում «այսօր» ժուռնալիստ, և այդ՝ քո համարած ժուռնալիստները «ո՞ր գլխից» են մեղավոր:


Ժուռնալիստ բաժանվում է մի քանի կարեգորիաների աշխարհում: 
Հայաստանում ցավոք գործում է միայն երկու կատեգորիա ՝ "դեղին", ԿՎՆ-ական ժուռնալիստիկան , ու դրա հետ քյալա տվող ու դրան մերկացնող մի քանի ժուռնալիստներ: 
ինչպես ամեն ինչ պետության առումով , ժուռնոլիստիկան էլ Հայսատանում գտնվում է քարե դարում , այսինքն ցեղային-տոհմական կապերի ու մակարդակի վրա:
 :Smile:

----------


## Norton

Չէ ժող. կա նաև ժուռնալիստների 3--րդ խումբը, որի մեջ մտնումա միայն տաթևիկ նալբանդյանը :LOL:

----------


## Moon

> ինչքան գիտեմ դուք ապագա լրագրողուհի եք: Եթե խնդրեի ինձ կբացատրեիք ինչպես եք պատկերացնում խոսքի ազատությունը, կա արդյոք խոսքի ազատություն հայաստանում ըստ ձեզ, և ինչպես է այն կրում ձևական բնույթ՞ մի հարց ևս կարող ես նշել 5 կետ, որտեղ ժողովուրդը մեղավոր է մարտի 1-ի համար:
> Շնորհակալություն


Էս էլ համ *dvgray-*ի համ էլ *Կուկ*ի հարցի պատասխանը։

Դե, ասեմ, նախ լրագրողուհի բառ չկա, ժուռնալիստ կամ լրագրող։
Երկրորդ Հայաստանի Սահմանադրության 27-րդ հոդվածը սահմանում է խոսքի ազատությունը։ Բայց դրան հակասում ա էն, որ գրաքննությունը Հայաստանում չի արգելվում։ Հայաստանում ես մենակ մի ԶԼՄ գիտեմ, որ օբյեկտիվ ա։ Էդ Ինտերնյուսի՝ E-channel.am ա։ Իսկ մնացածը ամեն մեկը մի քաղաքական ուղղության ա պատկանում։ Հա, ընդունում եմ, մեր վիճակը ծանր ա, հենց էդ առումով էլ ձևական ա։ Ի՞նչ խոսքի ազատության մասին ա խոսքը գնում, երբ սաղ իրար ծեծում են։ Կարդա մամուլի ակումբի արխիվը, տես տարեկան քանի խմբագրություն  ու ավտո են վառում, քանի լրագրող են ծեծում։

Ժողովուրդն էլ մեղավոր ա, որ էդ անկապ ԼՏՊ-ի խելքին ա ընկել։ Ես հասկանում եմ ընդդիմադիր լինել կարելի ա, բայց չի նշանակում եթե Սերժին դեմ ես, ուրեմն կարելի է միանալ ԼՏՊ-ին, ինչը արեց "ժառանգությունը".
Ես եղել եմ էդ հանրահավաքներին, ու անկեղծ ասած ինձ վրա ոչ մի գաղափարական պայքարի տպավորություն չթողեց, միայն ես էնտեղ "կեր ու խում եմ տեսել" ու ագրեսիա ժուռնալիստների նկատմամբ։ Ժողովուրդը մեղավոր ա, որ իմանալով որ վերջը տենց պտի լիներ, որ մեկ ա տեղից քշելու են, երեխեքով եկել, նստել են։ 
Պարզ չէ՞ր, որ էդ պիտի վերջը լիներ, բա կարողա Սերժիկը թողեր, որ իր գործերը խանգարեն։
Մի բան, որ հաստատ գիտեմ, սաղ քաղաքական գործիչներն էլ ցնդած են։ 
Իսկ ժուռնալիստները մեղավոր են սկսած 96 թվից, էդ ժամանակվանից սկսեցին նրանց հալածել ու իրանց պայքարը բանի պետք չեղավ, նեղեցին, ծեծեցին։ Ու հիմա ասեմ հազարից մեկն ա լրագրող էդ ԹՎ-ներում, դրա համար էլ էդ ա մակարդակը հեռուստի։
Թերթերն էլ են գրում էն, ինչ իրանց պետք ա։ Բա....
Լրագրողները մեղավոր են, որ օբյեկտիվ չեն։ Բայց տարածաշրջանի առումով, երևի ամենաերջանիկ լրագրողները մերոնք են, դեռ մի սպանություն ա եղել....համեմատած ստեղ ավելի "մեղմ" են մերոնց հետ։ իսկ օրինակ Ռուսաստանում "Ինտերնյուս"-ը Պուտինը փակել էր տվել։

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ժուռնալիստ բաժանվում է մի քանի կարեգորիաների աշխարհում: 
> Հայաստանում ցավոք գործում է միայն երկու կատեգորիա ՝ "դեղին", ԿՎՆ-ական ժուռնալիստիկան , ու դրա հետ քյալա տվող ու դրան մերկացնող մի քանի ժուռնալիստներ: 
> ինչպես ամեն ինչ պետության առումով , ժուռնոլիստիկան էլ Հայսատանում գտնվում է քարե դարում , այսինքն ցեղային-տոհմական կապերի ու մակարդակի վրա:


Կներես, ինձ կասես, գոնե գիտես ինչ ա նշանակում դեղին մամուլ։ Տեղեկացնեմ քեզ, որ Հայաստանում դեղին մամուլ չկա։ ՆՈր նոր ամսագրերն իրանց կարծիքով դեղին մամուլով են զբաղվում։

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Էս էլ համ *dvgray-*ի համ էլ *Կուկ*ի հարցի պատասխանը։
> 
> Դե, ասեմ, նախ լրագրողուհի բառ չկա, ժուռնալիստ կամ լրագրող։
> Երկրորդ Հայաստանի Սահմանադրության 27-րդ հոդվածը սահմանում է խոսքի ազատությունը։ Բայց դրան հակասում ա էն, որ գրաքննությունը Հայաստանում չի արգելվում։ Հայաստանում ես մենակ մի ԶԼՄ գիտեմ, որ օբյեկտիվ ա։ Էդ Ինտերնյուսի՝ E-channel.am ա։ Իսկ մնացածը ամեն մեկը մի քաղաքական ուղղության ա պատկանում։ Հա, ընդունում եմ, մեր վիճակը ծանր ա, հենց էդ առումով էլ ձևական ա։ Ի՞նչ խոսքի ազատության մասին ա խոսքը գնում, երբ սաղ իրար ծեծում են։ Կարդա մամուլի ակումբի արխիվը, տես տարեկան քանի խմբագրություն  ու ավտո են վառում, քանի լրագրող են ծեծում։
> 
> Ժողովուրդն էլ մեղավոր ա, որ էդ անկապ ԼՏՊ-ի խելքին ա ընկել։ Ես հասկանում եմ ընդդիմադիր լինել կարելի ա, բայց չի նշանակում եթե Սերժին դեմ ես, ուրեմն կարելի է միանալ ԼՏՊ-ին, ինչը արեց "ժառանգությունը".
> Ես եղել եմ էդ հանրահավաքներին, ու անկեղծ ասած ինձ վրա ոչ մի գաղափարական պայքարի տպավորություն չթողեց, միայն ես էնտեղ "կեր ու խում եմ տեսել" ու ագրեսիա ժուռնալիստների նկատմամբ։ Ժողովուրդը մեղավոր ա, որ իմանալով որ վերջը տենց պտի լիներ, որ մեկ ա տեղից քշելու են, երեխեքով եկել, նստել են։ 
> Պարզ չէ՞ր, որ էդ պիտի վերջը լիներ, բա կարողա Սերժիկը թողեր, որ իր գործերը խանգարեն։
> Մի բան, որ հաստատ գիտեմ, սաղ քաղաքական գործիչներն էլ ցնդած են։ 
> ...


*Ժողովուրդը մեղավոր չի լինում:*
Էդ,որ ժուռնալիստի նկատմամբ եք ագրեսիա նկատել ցուցարարների կողմից:
Ինչ է նշանակում կերու*խում*? Որ մարդիկ սովում են, հաց են ուտում` դա կերուխում է?

----------


## dvgray

> Կներես, ինձ կասես, գոնե գիտես ինչ ա նշանակում դեղին մամուլ։ Տեղեկացնեմ քեզ, որ Հայաստանում դեղին մամուլ չկա։ ՆՈր նոր ամսագրերն իրանց կարծիքով դեղին մամուլով են զբաղվում։


Դեղին մամուլ ասելով ինկատի ունեմ են մամուլը, որը իրա խոսքերի համար *"ատվիչա"*  չի:
 Օրինակ "Գոլոս", "Հայոց աշխարհ" և այլն:
Նրանք օդի մեջ ասում են մի բան, իսկ "ՀԺ" և այլն զբաղվում են "տաթեվիկներին" բնբլահան անելով:

----------


## Moon

> *Ժողովուրդը մեղավոր չի լինում:*
> Էդ,որ ժուռնալիստի նկատմամբ եք ագրեսիա նկատել ցուցարարների կողմից:
> Ինչ է նշանակում կերու*խում*? Որ մարդիկ սովում են, հաց են ուտում` դա կերուխում է?


Ես ինչքան էլ վատ ապրեմ, մի բանի պակաս ունենամ, չեմ միանա եսիմ ում, ուտելու համար ու քնելու։
Հա, իսկ մեր օպերատորի վրա հասել էին, մինչև չբացատրեցինք, որ ուսանողական նյութ ենք անում։

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ես ինչքան էլ վատ ապրեմ, մի բանի պակաս ունենամ, չեմ միանա եսիմ ում, ուտելու համար ու քնելու։
> Հա, իսկ մեր օպերատորի վրա հասել էին, մինչև չբացատրեցինք, որ ուսանողական նյութ ենք անում։


Իրենց իրավունքի համար պայքարող հայորդիների միակ պայքարելու օրինական ձեւը մնացել են խաղաղ հանրահավաքները: Բնական է, երբ մարդը սովածանում է` հաց է ուտում:Բնությունն է այդպես ստեղծել մարդուն: Երբ քունը տանում է քնում է`լինի վրանում, թե իր փափուկ անկողնում:
Թե դու էլ ե՞ս կարծում, որ մարդկանց Ազատության հրապարակում մնալու պատճառը պիցցան ու քնելու տեղն էր:

Ձեր օպերատորին թարս են նայել` դրա համար ես ասում ագրեսիվ էին ժուռնալիստների նկատմամբ? :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Հա, իսկ մեր օպերատորի վրա հասել էին, մինչև չբացատրեցինք, որ ուսանողական նյութ ենք անում։


որ "ժուռնալիստը" առանց չակերտների ժուռալիստ լինի, ապա նման հաևցեև ել չեն լինի:
Հարցերիտ պատասխանը ման արի ձեր մեջ:

----------


## Kuk

> Դե, ասեմ, նախ լրագրողուհի բառ չկա, ժուռնալիստ կամ լրագրող։
> 
>  Ժողովուրդը մեղավոր ա, որ իմանալով որ վերջը տենց պտի լիներ, որ մեկ ա տեղից քշելու են, երեխեքով եկել, նստել են։


Դե, ասեմ, նախ *պտի* բառ չկա, *պետք է*:





> Էս էլ համ *dvgray-*ի համ էլ *Կուկ*ի հարցի պատասխանը։
> 
> Դե, ասեմ, նախ լրագրողուհի բառ չկա, ժուռնալիստ կամ լրագրող։
> Երկրորդ Հայաստանի Սահմանադրության 27-րդ հոդվածը սահմանում է խոսքի ազատությունը։ 
> Ժողովուրդն էլ մեղավոր ա, որ էդ անկապ ԼՏՊ-ի խելքին ա ընկել։ Ես հասկանում եմ ընդդիմադիր լինել կարելի ա, բայց չի նշանակում եթե Սերժին դեմ ես, ուրեմն կարելի է միանալ ԼՏՊ-ին, ինչը արեց "ժառանգությունը".


Նախ՝ *«Հայաստանի սահմանադրություն»*, այդպիսի բան չկա, կա *«Հայաստանի հանրապետության սահմանադրություն»*:
Քաղաքացին չի կարող մեղադրվել իր քաղաքական հայացքների համար, իսկ դու մեղադրում ես Հ.Հ. քաղաքացիների՝ պաշտոնական տվյալներով ընտրողների 20 տոկոսից ավելիին, իրենց քաղաքական հայացքների համար:





> *Ժողովուրդն էլ մեղավոր ա, որ էդ անկապ ԼՏՊ-ի խելքին ա ընկել։*


Դաա… Այսքանով դու վիրավորում ես հասարակության մի մեծ մասի՝ իրենց քաղաքական հայացքների համար: Հարց է ծագում. դու դա անում ես որպես լրագրո՞ղ, թե՞ որպես մարդ այդպիսին ես:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ...Ժողովուրդն էլ մեղավոր ա, որ էդ անկապ ԼՏՊ-ի խելքին ա ընկել։


ժողովուրդը մեղավոր ա. որ էս 10 տարի ստրուկի հոգեբանությամբ ա ապրել




> Ես հասկանում եմ ընդդիմադիր լինել կարելի ա, բայց չի նշանակում եթե Սերժին դեմ ես, ուրեմն կարելի է միանալ ԼՏՊ-ին, ինչը արեց "ժառանգությունը".


լրագրող աղջիկ ես, բա քեզ սազեցին էս տողերը? սկսենք բանավեճը նորից? էլ ում միանային? սպասում եմ քո տարբերակներին...



> Ես եղել եմ էդ հանրահավաքներին, ու անկեղծ ասած ինձ վրա ոչ մի գաղափարական պայքարի տպավորություն չթողեց, միայն ես էնտեղ "կեր ու խում եմ տեսել"


նույնը կարող է ասել ցանկացած ոք, ով դասամիջոցին կմտնի ուսումնական հաստատություն կամ ընդմիջման ժամանակ` գրասենյակ




> ...ու ագրեսիա ժուռնալիստների նկատմամբ։ Ժողովուրդը մեղավոր ա, որ իմանալով որ վերջը տենց պտի լիներ, որ մեկ ա տեղից քշելու են, երեխեքով եկել, նստել են։ 
> Պարզ չէ՞ր, որ էդ պիտի վերջը լիներ, բա կարողա Սերժիկը թողեր, որ իր գործերը խանգարեն։


ագրեսիա :Think:  չէի ասի: Իսկ դու տեսել ես, թե ինչպես էին Ազատության հրապարակում ծափահարում Գալային? :Hands Up: 




> Մի բան, որ հաստատ գիտեմ, սաղ քաղաքական գործիչներն էլ ցնդած են։


պետք չէ էմոցիոնալ արտահայտվել: քաղաքականությունն ու էմոցիան իրար հետ չունեն :Wink: 




> Իսկ ժուռնալիստները մեղավոր են սկսած 96 թվից, էդ ժամանակվանից սկսեցին նրանց հալածել ու իրանց պայքարը բանի պետք չեղավ, նեղեցին, ծեծեցին։ Ու հիմա ասեմ հազարից մեկն ա լրագրող էդ ԹՎ-ներում, դրա համար էլ էդ ա մակարդակը հեռուստի։
> Թերթերն էլ են գրում էն, ինչ իրանց պետք ա։ Բա....
> Լրագրողները մեղավոր են, որ օբյեկտիվ չեն։


բա ինչու չեն պայքարում? հենց թեկուզ հոդված 27-ի համար?




> Բայց տարածաշրջանի առումով, երևի ամենաերջանիկ լրագրողները մերոնք են, դեռ մի սպանություն ա եղել....համեմատած ստեղ ավելի "մեղմ" են մերոնց հետ։ իսկ օրինակ Ռուսաստանում "Ինտերնյուս"-ը Պուտինը փակել էր տվել։


պետք չէ համեմատվել ուրիշների հետ, առավել ևս Ռուսաստանի պես մեռած մարմին հիշեցնող պետության :Wink:

----------


## Moon

*Պատասխան բոլորին...*Տենց էլ սպասում էի ամեն մեկիդ պատասխանը։ Ինչ խոսք, ԼՏՊ-ի կողմնակիցների հետ շփումը միշտ էլ նույնի է բերում, նամավանդ, երբ իմանում են լրագրող ես։ Բա, պարզ ա.
Ինչքան չէի ուզում քաղաքականություն բաժնում գրեի, վերջը չհամբերեցի։
Դե հաղթե՜ք, պայքարեք....

----------


## dvgray

> *Պատասխան բոլորին...*Տենց էլ սպասում էի ամեն մեկիդ պատասխանը։ Ինչ խոսք, ԼՏՊ-ի կողմնակիցների հետ շփումը միշտ էլ նույնի է բերում, նամավանդ, երբ իմանում են լրագրող ես։ Բա, պարզ ա.
> Ինչքան չէի ուզում քաղաքականություն բաժնում գրեի, վերջը չհամբերեցի։
> Դե հաղթե՜ք, պայքարեք....


Բայց ինչի՞ ես էտպես բարձրից խոսում … ու էտքան վիրավորված տոներով:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Պատասխան բոլորին...*Տենց էլ սպասում էի ամեն մեկիդ պատասխանը։ Ինչ խոսք, ԼՏՊ-ի կողմնակիցների հետ շփումը *միշտ էլ նույնի է բերում*, նամավանդ, երբ իմանում են լրագրող ես։ Բա, պարզ ա.
> Ինչքան չէի ուզում քաղաքականություն բաժնում գրեի, վերջը չհամբերեցի։
> Դե հաղթե՜ք, պայքարեք....


որն է այդ _նույնը_?
դու քո կարծիքը գրեցիր, լավ արեցիր, մենք էլ հարցադրումներ ենք անում

----------


## Kuk

> *Պատասխան բոլորին...*Տենց էլ սպասում էի ամեն մեկիդ պատասխանը։ Ինչ խոսք, ԼՏՊ-ի կողմնակիցների հետ շփումը միշտ էլ նույնի է բերում, *նամավանդ, երբ իմանում են լրագրող ես*։ Բա, պարզ ա.
> Ինչքան չէի ուզում քաղաքականություն բաժնում գրեի, վերջը չհամբերեցի։
> Դե հաղթե՜ք, պայքարեք....


Իսկ ինչպե՞ս էիր ուզում արձագանքեինք գրառումներիդ, հը՞: Կարծիքդ ես գրել, մենք էլ փորձել ենք բանավիճել, թե՞ առհամարհական վերաբերմունքի էիր սպասում: 
Ու եթե գաղտնիք չի, դու որտե՞ղ ես աշխատում: Արդյո՞ք կայացել ես որպես լրագրող:





> Ես ինչքան էլ վատ ապրեմ, մի բանի պակաս ունենամ, չեմ միանա եսիմ ում, ուտելու համար ու քնելու։
> Հա, իսկ մեր օպերատորի վրա հասել էին, մինչև չբացատրեցինք, որ ուսանողական *նյութ ենք անում*։


Հետաքրքիր ա՝ էդ հանրահավաքների ժամանակ Ազատության Հրապարակում ի՞նչ ուսանողական *նյութ էիք անում*: Միգուցե հաստատում էիք փաստը, որ ուսանողության մի զգալի մաս իրենց ուսումնական հաստատությունները հաճախելու փոխարեն գալիս էին Ազատության Հրապարակ՝ պայքարելու այս ավազակապետության դե՞մ:





> *Ես եղել եմ էդ հանրահավաքներին*, ու անկեղծ ասած ինձ վրա ոչ մի գաղափարական պայքարի տպավորություն չթողեց, միայն ես էնտեղ "կեր ու խում եմ տեսել" ու ագրեսիա ժուռնալիստների նկատմամբ։ *Ժողովուրդը մեղավոր ա, որ իմանալով որ վերջը տենց պտի լիներ, որ մեկ ա տեղից քշելու են, երեխեքով եկել, նստել են։*


Իսկ դու գիտեի՞ր, որ քշելու են… Գուշակել էի՞ր, թե՞ քշողների մեջ մոտիկներ ունես:
Եվ եթե գիտեիր, որ քշելու են, ինչո՞ւ ես մասնակցել հանրահավաքներին. ուզում էիր քեզ է՞լ քշեին:





> Ժողովուրդը մեղավոր ա, որ իմանալով որ վերջը տենց պտի լիներ, որ մեկ ա տեղից քշելու են, երեխեքով եկել, նստել են։ 
> Պարզ չէ՞ր, որ էդ պիտի վերջը լիներ, բա կարողա Սերժիկը թողեր, որ իր գործերը խանգարեն։


«Դե քանի որ Սերժիկը չի թողնում, որ իր գործերին խանգարենք, եկեք լռենք…»

Հմմ… Ցավալի է, որ կան այսպիսի մտածելակերպի տեր մարդիկ… :Sad:

----------


## Kuk

> *Մի բան, որ հաստատ գիտեմ, սաղ քաղաքական գործիչներն էլ ցնդած են։*


Այ էս նախադասությունը հատուկ ուշադրության է արժանի. հատկապես *հաստատ գիտեմ*-ը: *հանճարեղ է*:

Ինչպե՞ս կարող է մի անձնավորություն, ով իրեն լրագրող է անվանում, այսպես արտահայտվել…

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Էս էլ համ *dvgray-*ի համ էլ *Կուկ*ի հարցի պատասխանը։
> 
> Դե, ասեմ, նախ լրագրողուհի բառ չկա, ժուռնալիստ կամ լրագրող։
> Երկրորդ Հայաստանի Սահմանադրության 27-րդ հոդվածը սահմանում է խոսքի ազատությունը։ Բայց դրան հակասում ա էն, որ գրաքննությունը Հայաստանում չի արգելվում։ ։


Ով կարա մի հատ էս գրածը բացատրի հայերեն, մանավանդ էս վերջին նախադասությունը:
Գժուկ ջան, լրագրողուհի բառ չկա՞
իսկ իգական սեռին պատկանող ու լրագրողական աշխատանքով զբաղվողներին ինչ են ասում՞    կոմբայնավար թե մարտկոց :Angry2: 
մոռացա հարցնեմ, իսկ եթե կարելի է ձեր հոդվածներից կտեղադրեիք այստեղ մենք էլ կարդայինք:

----------


## Chuk

Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ ժողովուրդն էլ է մեղավոր  :Smile:

----------


## Moon

> Ով կարա մի հատ էս գրածը բացատրի հայերեն, մանավանդ էս վերջին նախադասությունը:
> Գժուկ ջան, լրագրողուհի բառ չկա՞
> իսկ իգական սեռին պատկանող ու լրագրողական աշխատանքով զբաղվողներին ինչ են ասում՞    կոմբայնավար թե մարտկոց
> մոռացա հարցնեմ, իսկ եթե կարելի է ձեր հոդվածներից կտեղադրեիք այստեղ մենք էլ կարդայինք:


Ժուռնալիստներին իգական սեռով չեն դիմում, ասում են կամ լրագրող կամ էլ ժուռնալիստ։ 
Գրաքննությունը կառավարության գործողությունն է` ուղղված կարծիքներ, գաղափարներ, տեղեկատվություն ստանալու և տարածելու ազատությունը սահմանափակելուն։ Գրաքննության նպատակն է ղեկավարել մարդկանց` ազդելով նրանց գործողությունների և մտածողության վրա։
Ես քաղաքական թեմաներով չեմ գրում, եթե մի քիչ ուշադիր լինեիր իմ նյութերից կկարդայիր ակումբում։

----------


## dvgray

> Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ ժողովուրդն էլ է մեղավոր


Եվ ո՞րն է այդ մեղքը  :Cool:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ժուռնալիստներին իգական սեռով չեն դիմում, ասում են կամ լրագրող կամ էլ ժուռնալիստ։ 
> Գրաքննությունը կառավարության գործողությունն է` ուղղված կարծիքներ, գաղափարներ, տեղեկատվություն ստանալու և տարածելու ազատությունը սահմանափակելուն։ Գրաքննության նպատակն է ղեկավարել մարդկանց` ազդելով նրանց գործողությունների և մտածողության վրա։
> Ես քաղաքական թեմաներով չեմ գրում, եթե մի քիչ ուշադիր լինեիր իմ նյութերից կկարդայիր ակումբում։


կա հայերեն լրագրողուհի բառ, կարող ես նայել բառարան:
Ես չեմ հարցրել ինչ է գրաքննություն, այլ հարցրել եմ թե ինչ է նշանակում նախադասությանդ իմաստ, "Երկրորդ Հայաստանի Սահմանադրության 27-րդ հոդվածը սահմանում է խոսքի ազատությունը։ Բայց դրան հակասում ա էն, որ գրաքննությունը Հայաստանում չի արգելվում։"  Գրաքքնությունը ինչպես պիտի արգելվի ըստ քեզ, օրենքով, արդեն ՀՀ Սահմանադրության 27-րդ հոդվածը դա գրաքննության ԱՐԳԵԼՈՒՄՆ է:
Քո նյութերը կարդացել եմ, ուղղակի դրա մեջ արտառոց ոչինչ չնկատելով միշտ մտածել եմ որ սովորական անդամի սովորական գրառում է, եթե այդքանով դառնում են լրագրող ուրեմն այս ֆոռումում մի քանի տասնյակ լրագրողներ կան :Smile:  :Smile: 
Ինչ վ երաբերվում է ժողովրդի մեղավոր լինելուն, կուզեմ քեզ հարցնել ևս մեկ անգամ
կարող ես նշել 5 կետ որտեղ մեղավոր էր ժողովուրդը՞, սպասում եմ պատասխանիդ :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Եվ ո՞րն է այդ մեղքը


Նախ նշեմ որ սա զուտ իմ կարծիքն է, որը չեմ կարծում, որ այստեղ որևէ մեկը, կամ մեկերի խումբը խմբակային հարձակմամբ կարող է փոխել  :Wink: 

Մեղավորության առաջին հանգրվաններից մեկը, ըստ իս, 96 թվականին ժողովրդի գործողություններն էր: Այստեղ նշեմ, որ ես վստահաբար գիտեմ, որ մարտի 1-ին նախորդող օրերի ցուցարարների մի մասը նաև 96 թվականի ցույցերի մասնակից էր: Պետականության հիմքերի խարխլումը թեև ավելի շուտ էր սկսվել ու սկսել էին, իմ կարծիքով, դաշնակցության ներկայացուցիչներն ու Վազգեն Մանուկյանի թիմը, բայց իր գագաթնակետին հասան 96 թվականի հայտնի դեպքերի ժամանակ, երբ այդ նույն ժողովուրդը հետևելով իր առաջնորդի կոչին (եթե չգամ, եկեք հետևիցս) գրոհեցին ազգային ժողով: Սա համարում եմ մեր նոր հանրապետության գոյության ժամանակ ժողովրդի մեծագույն սխալը (իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է): Դրվեց պետության, ոչ թե իշխանության, խարխլման հիմքը, որին հաջորդեցին իրադարձություններ, ինչի արդյունքում եկանք այս վիճակին:

Ժողովրդի հաջորդ մեծագույն սխալը, մեղքը, այս բոլոր տարիներին ստեղծված իրավիճակի հանդուրժումն էր, ինչի արդյունքում իշխանություններն հասան այն աստիճանի, որ այլևս կարող էին թույլատրել, իրականացնել մարտի մեկյան իրադարձությունները: Այո՛, մենք ծնեցինք, մենք խնամեցինք ու հասցրեցինք նրանց այս օրին ու այսօր ես գիտակցում եմ, որ իշխանությունների կատարած այդ սահմռկեցուցիչ գործում, ցավոք, մենք անմասն չենք՝ մեր տարիներ շարունակ ձգվող անգործությամբ, հանդուրժողականությամբ, լռությամբ:

----------


## Մելիք

> Նախ նշեմ որ սա զուտ իմ կարծիքն է, որը չեմ կարծում, որ այստեղ որևէ մեկը, կամ մեկերի խումբը խմբակային հարձակմամբ կարող է փոխել 
> 
> Մեղավորության առաջին հանգրվաններից մեկը, ըստ իս, 96 թվականին ժողովրդի գործողություններն էր: Այստեղ նշեմ, որ ես վստահաբար գիտեմ, որ մարտի 1-ին նախորդող օրերի ցուցարարների մի մասը նաև 96 թվականի ցույցերի մասնակից էր: Պետականության հիմքերի խարխլումը թեև ավելի շուտ էր սկսվել ու սկսել էին, իմ կարծիքով, դաշնակցության ներկայացուցիչներն ու Վազգեն Մանուկյանի թիմը, բայց իր գագաթնակետին հասան 96 թվականի հայտնի դեպքերի ժամանակ, երբ այդ նույն ժողովուրդը հետևելով իր առաջնորդի կոչին (եթե չգամ, եկեք հետևիցս) գրոհեցին ազգային ժողով: Սա համարում եմ մեր նոր հանրապետության գոյության ժամանակ ժողովրդի մեծագույն սխալը (իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է): Դրվեց պետության, ոչ թե իշխանության, խարխլման հիմքը, որին հաջորդեցին իրադարձություններ, ինչի արդյունքում եկանք այս վիճակին:
> 
> Ժողովրդի հաջորդ մեծագույն սխալը, մեղքը, այս բոլոր տարիներին ստեղծված իրավիճակի հանդուրժումն էր, ինչի արդյունքում իշխանություններն հասան այն աստիճանի, որ այլևս կարող էին թույլատրել, իրականացնել մարտի մեկյան իրադարձությունները: Այո՛, մենք ծնեցինք, մենք խնամեցինք ու հասցրեցինք նրանց այս օրին ու այսօր ես գիտակցում եմ, որ իշխանությունների կատարած այդ սահմռկեցուցիչ գործում, ցավոք, մենք անմասն չենք՝ մեր տարիներ շարունակ ձգվող անգործությամբ, հանդուրժողականությամբ, լռությամբ:


Հայ ժողովրդի չորս հազարամյա պատմության մեջ երկու անմեղ բան ա եղել մենակ. առաջինը`ՀՀՇ-ն ա, երկրորդը ԼՏՊ-ն:

Հ.Գ. Հիմա,Հիմա,Հիմա:

----------


## dvgray

> Նախ նշեմ որ սա զուտ իմ կարծիքն է, որը չեմ կարծում, որ այստեղ որևէ մեկը, կամ մեկերի խումբը խմբակային հարձակմամբ կարող է փոխել 
> 
> Մեղավորության առաջին հանգրվաններից մեկը, ըստ իս, 96 թվականին ժողովրդի գործողություններն էր: Այստեղ նշեմ, որ ես վստահաբար գիտեմ, որ մարտի 1-ին նախորդող օրերի ցուցարարների մի մասը նաև 96 թվականի ցույցերի մասնակից էր: Պետականության հիմքերի խարխլումը թեև ավելի շուտ էր սկսվել ու սկսել էին, իմ կարծիքով, դաշնակցության ներկայացուցիչներն ու Վազգեն Մանուկյանի թիմը, բայց իր գագաթնակետին հասան 96 թվականի հայտնի դեպքերի ժամանակ, երբ այդ նույն ժողովուրդը հետևելով իր առաջնորդի կոչին (եթե չգամ, եկեք հետևիցս) գրոհեցին ազգային ժողով: Սա համարում եմ մեր նոր հանրապետության գոյության ժամանակ ժողովրդի մեծագույն սխալը (իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է): Դրվեց պետության, ոչ թե իշխանության, խարխլման հիմքը, որին հաջորդեցին իրադարձություններ, ինչի արդյունքում եկանք այս վիճակին:
> 
> Ժողովրդի հաջորդ մեծագույն սխալը, մեղքը, այս բոլոր տարիներին ստեղծված իրավիճակի հանդուրժումն էր, ինչի արդյունքում իշխանություններն հասան այն աստիճանի, որ այլևս կարող էին թույլատրել, իրականացնել մարտի մեկյան իրադարձությունները: Այո՛, մենք ծնեցինք, մենք խնամեցինք ու հասցրեցինք նրանց այս օրին ու այսօր ես գիտակցում եմ, որ իշխանությունների կատարած այդ սահմռկեցուցիչ գործում, ցավոք, մենք անմասն չենք՝ մեր տարիներ շարունակ ձգվող անգործությամբ, հանդուրժողականությամբ, լռությամբ:


Նախ ասեմ որ ոչ մեկի վրա հարձակվելու մտադրություն չունեմ, առավել ևս խմբակային ձևով:

Մի նկատառում միայն: Կարծեմ խոսքը այստեղ գնում է քրեական հանցագործության , մարդասպանությունների մասին, այլ ոչ թե քաղաքական պատասխանատվության:
Քրական հանցանքը  շատ որոշակի սահմանազատում է կատարողին, զոհի, վկային:
Իսկ քաղաքական պատասխանատվության մասով՝ դա լրիվ ուրիշ խոսակցության նյութ է: Քաղաքական պատասխանատվությունը ՝ դա սուբեկտիվ մի բան է: Կարող է մարդ լինի, որ այս դեպքերի ծագումնաբանական քաղաքական մեզքը կապի հայերիս կողմից քրիստոնեության ընդունման հետ անգամ: Բայց էլի եմ ասում որ սա բուն նյութի ՝ որն է ժողովրդի վրա հրազեն օգտագործելու, և մի շարք մարդկան ֆիզիկապես սպանելու հետ ուղղակի ՝ քրեական օրենսդրութայն պահանջներին համապատասխան որևէ հոդվածով կապ չունի:

Իմիջիայլող այս շուխորի մեջ ծածկադմփոց աևվեց նաև մի այլ ոչ պակաս կարևոև հանցագործություն ՝ ընտրակեղծիքներ կատարողների հանդեպ քրեական գործերի հարուցումը ու նրանց քրեական հետապնդումը:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Հայ ժողովրդի չորս հազարամյա պատմության մեջ երկու անմեղ բան ա եղել մենակ. առաջինը`ՀՀՇ-ն ա, երկրորդը ԼՏՊ-ն:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հիմա,Հիմա,Հիմա:


Չէ Դավ ջան, էլի են եղել, ուղղակի նույն գրառման մեջ բոլորը չեմ կարող նշել  :LOL: 
Ի դեպ, իմ ասածները քո գաղափարներին համակարծիք պիտի որ լինեին: Խնդիրն էն ա, որ եթե էդ իմ ասած լռությունը չլիներ, քո համար ատելի Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ու մասամբ ՀՀՇ-ի սկսած նոր շարժման կարիքը չէր լինի: Ու ըստ այդմ, դու, թվում է, պետք է այս հարցում ինձ աջակցեիր, քո համար անցանալի հետևանքներին հասած չլինելու համար  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Նախ ասեմ որ ոչ մեկի վրա հարձակվելու մտադրություն չունեմ, առավել ևս խմբակային ձևով:


Ես գիտեմ որ դու հարձակվող չես, ես ընդհանուր դիտված օրինակի պատճառով էի ասում  :Wink: 

Եթե խոսենք այն հարցի մասին, թե ո՞վ պետք է «պատժվի» այս դեպքերի համար, ապա իմ պատասխանը միանշանակ է ու կարծում եմ, որ բոլորն էլ գիտեն: Իսկ ես խոսել էի մեղավորության ու այդ թվում քաղաքական մեղավորության մասին, նշելով *էլ* բառը (կարծում եմ, որ ժողովուրդն *էլ* է մեղավոր): Եվ պատասխանատվություն, այդ համատեքստում, կրում ենք մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրս: Բուն գործողությունների կազմակերպողների և իրականացնողների մասին ես չեմ խոսել, համարում եմ դա ավելորդ խոսակցություն որտև կոնկրետ ինձ համար այս հարցման կետերն աբսուրդ են, քննարկվող թեման անիմաստ: Ես ավելի շատ անդրադարձա սկզբնաղբյուրին՝ իմ պատկերացումներով:

Իսկ գրառմանս հիմնական նշանակությունն այն էր, որ յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի սեփական կարծիք ունենալու իրավունք: Ես այս թեմայում երբևէ գրառում անել չեմ ցանկացել և թվում է, պետք է զարմանային շատերը, թե ինչու մեկ էլ ու արեցի: Երբ մեկը իր կարծիքը հայտնում է, թեկուզ այն աբսուրդային է ձեր (մեր) կարծիքով իրականությունից կիլոմետրերով հեռու, չեմ հասկանում բազմությամբ նրա վրա «հարձակվելու» իմաստը  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Եթե խոսենք այն հարցի մասին, թե ո՞վ պետք է «պատժվի» այս դեպքերի համար, ապա իմ պատասխանը միանշանակ է ու կարծում եմ, որ բոլորն էլ գիտեն: Իսկ ես խոսել էի մեղավորության ու այդ թվում քաղաքական մեղավորության մասին, նշելով *էլ* բառը (կարծում եմ, որ ժողովուրդն *էլ* է մեղավոր): Եվ պատասխանատվություն, այդ համատեքստում, կրում ենք մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրս: Բուն գործողությունների կազմակերպողների և իրականացնողների մասին ես չեմ խոսել, համարում եմ դա ավելորդ խոսակցություն որտև կոնկրետ ինձ համար այս հարցման կետերն աբսուրդ են, քննարկվող թեման անիմաստ: Ես ավելի շատ անդրադարձա սկզբնաղբյուրին՝ իմ պատկերացումներով:


Քանի որ սա ֆորում է, որտեղ մարդիկ իրար ոչ միայն պաչիկ են անում, այլ նաև հակաճառում են, հակառակվում են, փորձում են պաշպանել սեփական /որը նաև էտ մոմենտին կարող է լինել խմբակային / կարծիքներ, թույլ տուև մի նկատառում էլ ասել:
Ինչու՞ է ավելոդ քրեական հանցագործների մասին թեմա բացելը և նրանց անունները այստեղ շեփորելը:  Ինչ է, այդքան վստա՞հ ես Հայաստանի պետական օրգանների վրա: 
Իմ կարծիքն է որ հակառակը, նրանց անունները պետք է հոլովվեն ամեն քայլափոխին որպես չարիքի, դահիճի, մարդասպանների հոմանիշներ: Քանի ոև մենք չունենք պետական նորմալ գործող օրգաններ: Ու կարծում եմ քո տեսության կիրառման հետևանքով է նաև որ իրավիճակը Հայաստանում ես աստիճանի լկտի է:
Իրականում ժողովուրդը չի կարող բռնել, ծեծել, նստացնել…
Բայց նա կարող է ստեղծել "հասարակական կարծիք", փողոցում գլուխ թեքել հանցագործներից, նրանց ծնողներից ու զավակներից: Ինչը որ երբեք չի արել ու չի ել պատրաստվում անել հայ ժողովուրդը: 
Իսկ թե ինչու՞, դա արդեն հոգեբանական վերլուծության երթարկել է պետք:

Հ.Գ. Ես ասեմ ավելի շատ: Էն որ գտնվելով ծանրագույն պայմաններում մեր ազգը *համեմատաբար շատ քիչ դավաճաններ է տվել* , դա արդյունք է եղել հենց նրան, որ մեր ապուպապերը լավ էլ օգտվել են "հասարակական կարծիք" ու "հասարակական պարսավանք" կոչված "գործիքներից":

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչու՞ է ավելոդ քրեական հանցագործների մասին թեմա բացելը և նրանց անունները այստեղ շեփորելը:  Ինչ է, այդքան վստա՞հ ես Հայաստանի պետական օրգանների վրա:


Չէ, ես թերևս իմ միտքը սխալ արտահայտեցի  :Smile: 
Իմ համար աբսուրդ է քվեարկությունը, քննարկումը: Ես իհարկե չեմ կարծում, որ իմ պատկերացումները վերին ճշմարտություն են, բայց մյուս կողմից ինձ համար խիստ անհասկանալի, աբսուրդային է, որ պետք է քվեարկություն լինի ու միայն դրա արդյունքում պարզվի որ իշխանություններն են մեղավոր, որ պատասխանատվությունը նրանց վրա է ընկնում: Իմ համար աբսուրդ է, որ պետք է ինչ-որ մեկը այլ ուժի (իշխանություններից բացի), համարի գլխավոր մեղավոր ու այդ կարծիքը հայտնի, իսկ հայտնելու դեպքում տասնյակները վրա տան ու սկսեն համոզել, որ չէ, տենց չի: Ու չնայած սրան ես կարծիքներ հայտնելը ես միշտ համարել եմ լավ, ցանկալի, բայց դեմ եմ եղել ագրեսիային: Արձագանքելուցս անմիջապես առաջ նայել կարդացել եմ վերջին էջերն ու այդպիսի ագրեսիա եմ տեսել, որի պատճառը չեմ հասկացել: Ինչէ...

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ ժողովուրդն էլ է մեղավոր


Չուկ, քո հետ համաձայն եմ ժողովուրդն էլ է մեղավոր, աբյց ոչ թե մարտի 1-ի համար այլ մարտի մեկ ծնող պատճառները չափազանց երկար ժամանակ հանդուրժելու համար: 
Մեղավոր է ժողովուրդը քանի որ 10 տարի հանդուրժեց սրանց, մեղավոր է քանի որ  քաջություն չունեցավ կանգնելու համախմբվելու ու ասելու սրանց -դուրս իմ երկիրից, դուրս- հանդուրժեց երբ կոտորեցին հերոսներին, հանդուրժեց երբ կեղծեցին, հանդուրժեց երբ բանտերը լցրեցին անմեղ մարդկանցով, հանդուրժեց սրանց ու սրանց լակոտների ցինիկությունը, դրա համար էլ մարտի 1-ին սրանք զարմացան :Shok:  մտածեցին էս խելոք ժողովուրդը որին 10 տարի ինչ ասես անում ենք, ոնց ասես թալանում ենք ու կեղծում ենք, սրանք հիմա ընբոստացել են ու կոտորեցին......... Չեն մարսելու.....
ինչ վերաբերվում է խմբակային հարձակմանը, եթե մարդը կատարում է գրառում, պետք է պատրաստ լինի այն հիմնավորելու ոչ թե "լևոնականները ինձ սպանեցին  հասեք, հասեք..." ու այլ ճղճղոցով, այլ մարդավայել բանավիճի, բանավեճը աբիժնիկության հետ կապ չունի:

----------


## dvgray

> բայց մյուս կողմից ինձ համար խիստ անհասկանալի, աբսուրդային է, որ պետք է քվեարկություն լինի ու միայն դրա արդյունքում պարզվի որ իշխանություններն են մեղավոր, որ պատասխանատվությունը նրանց վրա է ընկնում:


Սա երևի ամենակարևոր խնդիր է մեր ժողովրդի առջև կանգնած: Որ պետական առումով բավականին պրիմիտիվ հարցերում ունենք լիքը տարբեր հաշվանքի համակարգեր:
Օրինակ, որ գողությունը վատ բան է: Շատ արագ կպարզես, որ կա մի մեծ խումբ մարդիկ, որոնք քեզ կապացուցեն որ այդպես չի:
Ու շատ բնական է այն ագրեսիան, որը հանդես են բերում երկու տարբեր խմբերը իրար հանդեպ /գոհ լինենք որ նրանք  2 կամ 3 են… կարող էին լինել շատ ավելի շատ /, քանի որ հազարամյակների պետություն չունենալուց հետո կատարվում են առաջին քայլերը: Այստեղից էլ, թարմ, ջահել ուժերին հատուկ ագրեսիան, հարձակողականությունը: Խաղասեղանի վրա շատ բան է դրված: Ի՞նչ ուղղությամբ կգնա "մերը", դեպի ո՞ր կողմ: 

Հլա դեռ ուժերի հարաբերակցության մեջ տարբերությունը շատ մեծ չի: 
Սա իրականում մի ներքին ճակատամարտ է: Բոլոր քաղաքակիրթ ազգերն էլ անցել են էս ուղին: Ու երբ որ վերջնականապես հաղթել է մի ուղղությունը ու դարձել դոմինանտ, ապա հասարակությունը-պետությունը կայունացել է ու մեծ թափով գնացել առաջ /կամ "ետ" /: Իմ խորին համոզմամբ, մեզ այժմ ուզում են տանել հետ, շաաատ՜՜ հետ:

Այնպես որ խուսափել այս առճակատումից պետք չի: *Առանց այս հաշվանքի սիստեմների ունիֆիկացիայի ընդհանուր պետության մասին խոսալը է դառնում աբսուրդ*:

"Ռեբյատա, դավայտե ժիտ դրուժնա " նախադասությունը ժամանակակից Հայաստանի համար շատ անհամապատասխան է: Դա լավագույն դեպքում կլինի տարիներ հետո: Իսկ հիմա արագ փոփոխությունների ու "հակասությունների բուռն պայքարի ժամանակն է:" Միասնությունը կգա հաջորդ փուլին, երբ վերջնականապես կհաղթի ինչ որ մեկը:
Սերժը համոզված է որ ինքը վերջնականապես հաղթել է, դրա համար էլ մտածում է որ ժամանակն է որ անցում կատարենք "միասնությանը": Իսկ դա փաստացի երևում է որ այդպես չի: Գլխավոր ճակատամարտը, ըստ իս, դեռ առջևում է: Չգիտեմ երբ, բայց դա դեռ չի կայացել:

----------


## Մտահոգ

ԻՆչ է կատարվում հիմա: Տեղի են ունենում շատ կարևոր պրոցեսներ հասարակության ներսում, հասարակությունը երկարատև հիվանդությունից հետո սկսում է ինքնաբուժումը, բաժանված է 2 մասի, անկախ քաղաքական հայացքներից, անկախ անձերից, մի մասը ուղղալի կամ անուղղակի արդարացնում է ՍԵՓԱԿԱՆ ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻ վրա կրակած հանցավոր իշխանությանը, մյուս մասը չի հածտվում դրա հետ, եթե Աստված ոչ արասցե հաղթեցին իշխանությունները ու նրանց արդարացնողները ուրեմն Հայաստան պետությունում հիմնավորվելու է մի սարսափելի նախադեպ, երբ կարելի է հանուն իշխանության կրակել ժողովրդի վրա, այդպիսի բան երբեք տեղի չի ունեցել հայաստանում, դա այն կարմիր գիծն է որը ոչ ոք չի անցել, սրանք անցան, եթե մարսեն ուրեմն մեզ հասնում է, մենք լավին արժանի չենք քանի որ հանդուրժել ենք անհանդուրժելին, երկխոսության, միասնության, հանդուրժողականության կոչերը փուչիկ են, նորմալ մարդիկ չեն կարող ու պատրաստ չեն բարոյապես երկխոսելու հանցագործների հետ, չես կարող սեփական երկիրդ քանդող, թալանչիների հետ երկխոսել, ինչ մասին երկխոսես, ինչը հանդուրժես, ինչպես դառնաս միասնական ում հետ, նրանց որ քանդում են ու լափում են, ախր դրանք հետ չի կարելի երկխոսել, դրանք սովորական քրեական հանցագործներ են,, նրանց հետ երկխոսելու է միայն քրեական օրենսգիրքը լավագույն դեպքում եթե իհարկե ժողովուրդը սեփական ձեռքերով չլինչի նրանց ովքեր հրամայել են կրակել անմեղ մարդկանց վրա, նրանց ովքեր կրակել են ու նրանց ովքեր արդարացրել են:

----------


## aniko

Երբ հետ ես նայում, շատ չեմ ասում ընդամենը մի 10 տարի, սարսափում ես, թե ինչերի մեջով ես անցել, ու չես ուզում որ նմանատիպ բան կրկնվի,
ով որ հիմա գոհ չե, պատճառը թող փնտրի իր մեջ, այլ ոչ թե իշխանության, ընդիմության, ու ... այլնի, հատկապես հղումներ պետք չեն անել մարտի 1-ի դեպքերին, քանի-որ այն ինչ տեսանք, սարսափելի էր
ինչպես ես եմ ատում 90-ակաները, որովհետև կորցրեցի ինդ շատ սիրելի մարդկան, ովքեր մահացան ցրտի ու հացի պակասի պատճառով, այնպես էլ այսօրվա փոքրիները ատելու են մարտի այդ օրերըմ, երբ վախեցած աչքերով, կպել էին իրենց մայրիների փեշերին, ու լսում էին կրակոցներ իրենց տների ներքևում,
չէի ուզի, որ ոմն մեկը եթե գոհ չէ այն բանից, որ իր պապայի քրտինքվ աշխատաց որդյակի համար գնված դիպլոմով չի կարողանում արդեն գտնել լավ աշխատանք, քանի-որ արդեն մանր-մանր սկսում են գնահատել խելքը, ասի որ իշխանությունն է մեղավոր
իսկ ով որ գտնում է որ ԼՏՊ-ն լավ մար է, ապա նա կամ վատ հիշողություն ունի, կամ այ երկրում չի ապրել 90-ականներին, կամ ել այն ժամանակ ունեցել է մասնավոր բուդկա, որը օրենքից դուրս է եղել ու..., խոսքեր չկան
բայց խորհուրդ կտամ բոլորիդ, մի ենթարկվեք ոչ մի տեսակի սադրանքների, ապրեք ներկայով, և կերտեք ապագա, որով հպարտ կլինեք, այլ ոչ թե կփախչեք հերթական անգամ
և վերջում կուզերի փոքրիկ մեջբերում անել վիճակագրական վերջին տվյալներից, կապված միգրացիայի հետ.
90ականներին ՀՀ-ից դուրս է ելել մոտավորապես տարին մինչև 50-60 հազար անձ, ովքեր մեկնում էին մշտական բնակչության
վերադարձ 0
2000 թ-ից հետո տարին այդ թիվը նվազել է 10 անգամ, 
վերադարձողներ մոտ 10-20 հազար մարդ, մշտական բնակություն ՀՀ-ում

----------


## Marduk

> Սա իրականում մի ներքին ճակատամարտ է: Բոլոր քաղաքակիրթ ազգերն էլ անցել են էս ուղին: Ու երբ որ վերջնականապես հաղթել է մի ուղղությունը ու դարձել դոմինանտ, ապա հասարակությունը-պետությունը կայունացել է ու մեծ թափով գնացել առաջ /կամ "ետ" /:


   Հայաստանում մի ուղղություն չի կարող հաղթել վերջնականապես:
   Կա շատ հարցեր որոնք մի ուղղությունը չի կարող լուծել վերջնականապես: Օրինակ վերցնենք հենց հարևանների հետ հարաբերությունների հարցը: Սեֆիլյանը և ԼՏՊ-ն միասին են հիմա, բայց նրանք ունեն տրամագծորեն տարբեր տեսակետներ Ղարաբաղյան հարցում ու էլի շատ հարցերում:

   Եթե ասենք այս Շարժումը հաղթեց , նորից նույն հարցի առաջ է կանգնելու ինչ որ հիմա: Ինչ անել Ադրբեջանի հետ հարաբերությունները ու նորից կսկսվի բախում ու պառակտում նախկինում միասնական շարժման մեջ:

    90-ականների սկզբին մենք բոլորս էլ ՀՀՇ էինք: Բայց հետո սկսվեց պառակտումը  հենց այդ հարցերի շուրջ:

    Նույնիսկ եթե պատկերացնենք որ ԼՏՊ-ն հենվելով բանակի ու ոստիկանության վրա կպարտադրի մի ինչ որ լուծում Ղարաբաղի հարցում:
   Դուք պատկերացնում եք թե ինչ ընդվզում, ինչ ներքին լարվածություն կսկսվի դրանից հետո: Հեչ որ չէ Դաշնակները նորից կսկսեն տոտալ տեղեկատվական պատերազմ:  
   Կամ թեկուզ հենց նույն ձևի դաշնակները մի 1.000 ջահելություն ուղարկեն Ազատության հրապարակ անժամկետ նստադուլի: Ինչ պետք է անի՞ ԼՏՊ-ն : Հո չի բռնելու նորից տանկերով ու ավտոմատներ սկսի կրակել ու ջարդել: Պարզ  է որ պետք է նահանջի, իսկ դա նորից կարող է բերել պետական բուրգի փլուզման..   

    Այնպես որ բարդ է: Պետք է ուղղակի սովորենք որ կան հարցեր որոնք շահարկել չի կարելի:  Ասենք այս Շարժումը լուծում է, կոնկրետ տակտիտկական հարցեր, բայց չպետք է մտածել թե այս շարժման հաղթանակը նշանակում է վերջնական հաղթանակ ու բոլոր հարցերի լուծում մեկ թրի հարվածով:  

  Այնպես որ ակնկալել վերջնական հաղթանակ հենց հիմա կամ մոտակա տարիներին դա կնշանակի ուղղակի պետականության լիակատար փլուզում...
   Պետք է մտածողության փոփոխություն:
   Պետք մենք կամաց կամաց մեր վերաբերմունքը փոխենք իրերի հանդեպ: 
   Ասենք մենք բոլորս այստեղ ունենք ինչ որ տարբեր կարծիքներ: Մենք պետք է ձգտենք սինթեզել մի այնպիսի մտածելակերպ որը մեզ բոլորիս կմիավորի մեկ միասնական համակարգի մեջ:   Եվ այն ժամ էլ կլինի վերջնական միավորումը ու Հաղթանակը: Ու դա չի լինի հհշականների հաղթանակ կամ ասենք դաշնակների հաղթանակ... դա կունենա մի ուրիշ անուն ուրիշ լիդերներով:

----------


## Marduk

Իսկ այն ինչ կատարվեց մարտի մեկին դասական դեպք է, հասկանալու համար թե ինչպես կարելի է կանգնեցնել , կոտրել մի Քաղաքական պռոցես , նրան ծայրահեղացման մղելով:

  Քաղաքականության մեջ այդ տակտիկան միշտ էլ կիրառվել է, և այս շարժումը սկսողները պետք է հասկանաին որ գնում են ուղիղ ձևով դեպի թակարդ:

   Դրա համար եմ հազար անգամ ասում, պետք է զգույշ լինեք երբ արտահայտություններ եք անում, որոնք ունեն պառակտիչ կամ դեստրուկտիվ հատկություն:  *Ցանկացած դեպքում այն կկիրառվի ձեր դեմ:*

----------


## dvgray

> Հայաստանում մի ուղղություն չի կարող հաղթել վերջնականապես:
>    Եթե ասենք այս Շարժումը հաղթեց , նորից նույն հարցի առաջ է կանգնելու ինչ որ հիմա:


Համաձայն եմ:
Խնդրի լուծում էլ ես տեսնում եմ հենց սրա մեջ:
…
Ժամանակին, 96 թվին, լևոնենց թվոց որ իրենք հաղթեցին… Ու ցանկացան "միասնականացնել" դաշտը: Հետևեց ֆիասկոն:
Եկավ Վազգենը: Նորից խաբկանք  վերջնական հաղթանակի… հետևեց գնդակահարումներ Ազգային Ժողովում… Կատարյայլ ֆիասկո:
…
Քոչարյան:
2001-2003-ից էֆորիա հաղթանակի… Այս անգամ ֆիասկո պետության,  պետականության հիմքերի կազմաքանդում: 
Սերժը… Չեկած արդեն էֆորիայի մեջ է: Եվ կպել է  "միասնականացմանը"  երկիրի /արդեն ոչ պետության/: Տարբեր "հասարակակն խորհուրդներ" և այլն աչքակապուկներ: Բայց կարևորը, որ ինքը էլ չի տեսնում որ դա աչքակապոցի է:
…
Էս "վերջնական հաղթանակի" զգացողություը դեռ երկար կհետապնդի մեր նախագահացուներին: Քանի դեռ չկա քաղաքականություն, քաղաքական կյանք ու քաղաքական կուսակցություններ:  Այսիքն երբ կլինեն ժամանակակից պետականության կարևորագույն բաղկացուցիչները, նոր հիմքեր կերևան խոսելու համար ապագա հաղթող աշխարհահայացքի - ստրատեգիայի մասին:  Որովհետև նախագահացուն չպետք է որոշի երկրի կուրսը: Դա պետք է որոշված լինի դոկտրինաների մեջ: Իսկ դոկտրինաները պետք է լինեն բխեցված ռեալ մեծամասնական, վերջնական հաղթողից:    
Իսկ  Արցախ, Թուրքիա և այլն ՝ դրանք տակտիկական են և կախված կլինեն վերջնական հաղթած աշխարհահայացքի տեսքին ու կառուցվածքից:

Դրա համար էլ մեր նախագահացուներին այլ բան չի մնում, քան շենքեր "սարքել" ու տների առք ու վաճառքով զբաղվել: Աբսուրդ է չէ՞  :Smile: 
…
Ասեմ ավելին:
 Առանց վերևը թվարկածի մերոնք ինչ-որ պետության զարգացման համար տեսլականներ - դոկտրինաներ ենք գրում, որոնք մի թեթև քանի է լինում, թղթե տնակի պես ջնջում տանում է: Իսկ պատճառը ՝ իմ վերևի ասվածն է: Պետք է օբեկտիվորեն ու վարջնականորեն հաղթի ինչ որ մի ուժ: Մեր նավակը պետք է խարիսխ գցի ինչ որ մի ապահով նավահանգստում: Հակառակ դեպքում մեր նավակը անվերջ ճոճվելու է օվկյանոսում: Ինչքան կդիմանա՞… կյանքը ցույց կտա: Բայց փաստ է արդեն, որ շատ լուրջ վնասվածքներ ունի, ու լիքը տեղերից ջուր ա թողել /Ռուսաստան, Իրան, ԱՄՆ, Եվրոպա/ ու մեր արտաքին գերատեսչությունը նադայել եղած ինքն էլ ա կպել տուն "շինել"-ու գործին

----------


## Armo

համար 1 մեղաորե ջողովուրնդնա: ով ասեց հելնեն ետան ենդե կանգնեն, ոչ մեկ իրենց չեր խնդրել դա մեկ. իսկ երկրորդե գոնե տեսնեին ում կողքին են կանգնում. նույն ետ ջողովուրդե 96 այդ մարդու դեմ եր կանգնաց
ինչ որ հայ ջողովուրդե հիշողուտյան կորստովա տարապում
և միգուցե այսոր բոլորե քննադատում են իշխանուտյանե բայց իմ և ձեր երեխաներե կարդարացնեն նրանց քանի որ ետե նրանք հանձնվեին մենք կկորցնեինք ղարաբաղե ու այդ դեպքում արդեն ոչ տե մի քանի զոհ կտաինք այլ 3 մլն ազգից կմնար 1 միլն: իսկ մի քանի տարի հետո կտերտեինք մեր պատմուտյան վերջի եջե

----------


## Գալաթեա

:LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ այն ինչ կատարվեց մարտի մեկին դասական դեպք է, հասկանալու համար թե ինչպես կարելի է կանգնեցնել , կոտրել մի Քաղաքական պռոցես , նրան ծայրահեղացման մղելով:
> 
>   Քաղաքականության մեջ այդ տակտիկան միշտ էլ կիրառվել է, և այս շարժումը սկսողները պետք է հասկանաին որ գնում են ուղիղ ձևով դեպի թակարդ:
> 
>    Դրա համար եմ հազար անգամ ասում, պետք է զգույշ լինեք երբ արտահայտություններ եք անում, որոնք ունեն պառակտիչ կամ դեստրուկտիվ հատկություն:  *Ցանկացած դեպքում այն կկիրառվի ձեր դեմ:*


Պետք է գոնե ֆիզիկական պրոցեսները զննելով հասկանալ էնքանը, որ դեմոկրատական, ազատական  զարգացման դինամիկան, էվոլուցիան ՝ պայքարի մեջ է: Տեսակների պայաքիր մեջ: Կրկնում եմ, որ այժմ Հայաստանում չկա միայն մի ազգային տեսլական: Կա ռեալ  տարբեր ազգային տեսլականներ որոնք անհավասարակշիռ վիճակում են: Կայունացումը միայն կարող է լինել պայքարի միջոցով: Տիեզերքուն միայն էտ դեմոկրատական ձևը կա: Մյուսը ՝ ստալինյանն է…
…
Անգամ "հին ու բարի" Անգլիայում  գոնե մի անգամ հրապարակային բռնին թագավորի գլուխը կտրին: Հետո արդեն ազգի գենոֆորդից ա գալիս: Թե հետո ուրիշ քանի թագավորի գլուխ ա պետք կտրել: Օրինակ ռուսները մինչև հիմա էլ կտրում են ու դեմ չեն էլի կտրելուն  :Wink:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> համար 1 մեղաորե ջողովուրնդնա: ով ասեց հելնեն ետան ենդե կանգնեն, ոչ մեկ իրենց չեր խնդրել դա մեկ. իսկ երկրորդե գոնե տեսնեին ում կողքին են կանգնում. նույն ետ ջողովուրդե 96 այդ մարդու դեմ եր կանգնաց
> ինչ որ հայ ջողովուրդե հիշողուտյան կորստովա տարապում
> և միգուցե այսոր բոլորե քննադատում են իշխանուտյանե բայց իմ և ձեր երեխաներե կարդարացնեն նրանց քանի որ ետե նրանք հանձնվեին մենք կկորցնեինք ղարաբաղե ու այդ դեպքում արդեն ոչ տե մի քանի զոհ կտաինք այլ 3 մլն ազգից կմնար 1 միլն: իսկ մի քանի տարի հետո կտերտեինք մեր պատմուտյան վերջի եջե





> 


ևս  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Armo

: :Smile:  ես խի եք բերաններտ բացել՞ 
գիտեք ետ ինչիցա լինուվ որ այդպեսա լինում՞ պարապուտյունից: այ որ մադիք գորց ունենային ժամանակ ել չեին  ունեա որ գաին կանգնեին պոխոցում

----------


## dvgray

> : ես խի եք բերաններտ բացել՞ 
> գիտեք ետ ինչիցա լինուվ որ այդպեսա լինում՞ պարապուտյունից: այ որ մադիք գորց ունենային ժամանակ ել չեին  ունեա որ գաին կանգնեին պոխոցում


 :Shok: 
Իսկ սենց կարելի ա՞ 
 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> : ես խի եք բերաններտ բացել՞ 
> գիտեք ետ ինչիցա լինուվ որ այդպեսա լինում՞ պարապուտյունից: այ որ մադիք գորց ունենային ժամանակ ել չեին  ունեա որ գաին կանգնեին պոխոցում


Հաաաա: Չես պատկերացնի ինչ լոքշ եմ: Էն կարգի, որ հավայի գրառում եմ անում, մեկ ա ջնջվելու ա:  :LOL: 

Չէ, ասեմ: Վապշե տո սաղ նրանից ա, որ դավադիտ (տենց էլ սրա հայերենը չսովորեցի) ենք եղել էս թեմային նայելով: Անկապ կռիվ ա: 

Ասենք սենց: Եթե չե՞ս ուզում պայքարես պայքարողների հետ՝ շարժման հետ, ապա մի՛ պայքարի այս թեմայում նույնպես  :Smile: 

Հեշտ ա չէ՞  :Wink:

----------


## Armo

հետաքրիքիրա ով ում դեմա պայքարում
պայքարում են ծհնամու դեմ, հաե հայի դեմ չպիտի պայքարի մանավանդ որ դա հայաստանի շահերից չբխող քաղաքական հայացքներ հետապնդող լ.տ-պ-ի նմաններն են գլխաորում

----------


## քաղաքացի

մարդ կա հայ ա, մարդ էլ կա հայ չի:

հհ տարածքում բոլոր բերդերում նստած սպանության հոդվածով մարդիկ սպանել են հայերի, նրանք էլ են հայ: թե չէ հայերն էլ նենց օրինապաշտ մեռնում են, մեկ էլ պետք ա «հայը հայի դեմ չի կարա հելնին» սրբություն սարքել: տո սաղ աշխարհում հայը հային չի պաշտպանում դու եկել ես ասում ես, որ ժողովուրդը սխալ ա:

ասենք եթե մենակ մի հոգի գնար մի հոգու հաշիվը մաքրեր լրիվ պարյադչնի քայլ կլնե՞ր:

Իմ արև նենց ուրախ եմ, որ հայ եմ:

----------


## Armo

նախ սկսեմ նրանից որ ետե կարցում ես որ ես ուրախ չեմ որ հայ եմ ասեմ որ սխալվում ես! մենք ել շաաաաատ ուրախ ենք
լավ նկատեցիր որ ՄԱՐԴ կա հայ չի, բայց նա ով հայա հայի դեմ չպիտի հելնի: (ի նկատի ունեմ ես ձևով)
Ամեն ազգի մեջ ել կա մարդասպան, գող, հանցագորց, հոմոսեկսուալ, պեդոֆիլ, բայց դե լավե մեր ազգի մեջ շատա ու չպետքե անենք են ինչ որ ես մոմենտին մտքներիս պչեց. Վրազ տաքանում հելնում ետում ենք պոխոցե կանքնում: ինչի համար՞ կամ ում համար՞ գիտես որ լևոնե եկավ դու միլիոնատեր ես դարնալու՞ 
Ջոխովուրդ մի դարեք գորցիք որոշ մարդկանց ձերքին

----------


## քաղաքացի

> նախ սկսեմ նրանից որ ետե կարցում ես որ ես ուրախ չեմ որ հայ եմ ասեմ որ սխալվում ես! մենք ել շաաաաատ ուրախ ենք
> լավ նկատեցիր որ ՄԱՐԴ կա հայ չի, բայց նա ով հայա հայի դեմ չպիտի հելնի: (ի նկատի ունեմ ես ձևով)
> Ամեն ազգի մեջ ել կա մարդասպան, գող, հանցագորց, հոմոսեկսուալ, պեդոֆիլ, բայց դե լավե մեր ազգի մեջ շատա ու չպետքե անենք են ինչ որ ես մոմենտին մտքներիս պչեց. Վրազ տաքանում հելնում ետում ենք պոխոցե կանքնում: ինչի համար՞ կամ ում համար՞ գիտես որ լևոնե եկավ դու միլիոնատեր ես դարնալու՞ 
> Ջոխովուրդ մի դարեք գորցիք որոշ մարդկանց ձերքին


Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, որ հոմոսեսքուալիզմը հանցանք ա… լավ ինչ որ է:
Համաձայն եմ, որ բոլոր ազգերն էլ կուզենային, որ նվազագույն քանակով հանցագործներ լիներ իրենց ազգերի մեջ:
Ասեմ որ մոմենտի տակ չի փչել մտքներին ու եթե դու 10 տարին թաքանալու ու փողոցում պայքարելու համար վռազ ես ասում, ասա անմահ ես էլի:

Ո՞վ ասաց, որ ինչ-որ մեկի գալը ինձ միլիոնատեր ա դարձնելու: Թքած ունեմ էդպիսի մեկի գալու վրա, եթե դրա պատճառով ես միլիոնատեր կդառնամ: Միլիանտեր դառնալու համար կամ պետք է գյուտարար լինես, կամ էլ ժառանգաբար փող կուտակած լինես: Մի մարդու հայտնվելուց ո՛չ քո անցյալ սերունդցիներն են հարստանում և ոչ էլ որևէ գյուտ ես սկսում անել:

Ու ընդհանրապես երջանիկ լինելու համար փողը չէ կարևորը:
Երջանիկ է նա, ով կարողանում է ազատ ապրել:

----------


## Kuk

> Երբ հետ ես նայում, շատ չեմ ասում ընդամենը մի 10 տարի, սարսափում ես, թե ինչերի մեջով ես անցել, ու չես ուզում որ նմանատիպ բան կրկնվի,
> ով որ հիմա գոհ չե, պատճառը թող փնտրի իր մեջ, այլ ոչ թե իշխանության, ընդիմության, ու ... այլնի, հատկապես հղումներ պետք չեն անել մարտի 1-ի դեպքերին, քանի-որ այն ինչ տեսանք, սարսափելի էր


Իսկ դուք ո՞ւմ մեջ եք փնտրում 90-ականների` ձեր ասած սարսափելիի մեղքը. ինքներդ ձե՞ր:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> չէի ուզի, որ ոմն մեկը եթե գոհ չէ այն բանից, որ իր պապայի քրտինքվ աշխատաց որդյակի համար գնված դիպլոմով չի կարողանում արդեն գտնել լավ աշխատանք, քանի-որ արդեն մանր-մանր սկսում են գնահատել խելքը, ասի որ իշխանությունն է մեղավոր


Իսկ ո՞վ է մեղավոր, երբ պապայի քրտինքով աշխատածով կարելի է որդյակի համար դիպլոմ գնել: Ինչո՞ւ են ծախում դիպլոմը: Ո՞վ է մեղավոր, որ դիպլոմը վաճառվում է. Կրկի՞ն մեղքը մեր մեջ փնտրենք:

----------


## Norton

Արմո, եթե քեզ թվումա թս կամ էն քաղաքական ուժի հետևից գնում էն, որ հարստանան դու սխալվում էս, չգիտեմ դու ոնց, բայց քո ասած փողոց դուրս եկած մարդիկ ուզում էն ապրել օրինական երկրու, որտեղ իրենց տարրական իրավունքները պաշտծանված կլինեն, կկարողանան ազատ կարծիք արտահայտել, ինչու չէ ազատ բիզնես դնել ու միլլիոնատեր դառնալ և ոչ թե ապրել ավատատիրական կարգեր հիշեցնող երկրում եւ մարդիկ ժամանակ չունեն ևս 5 կամ ավել տարի սպասելու , երբ այս իշխանությունների աչքը կկշտանա կամ Հայաստանից կմնա մենակ Հ. տառը կամ էտ էլ չի մնա, մարդիկ ուզում էն հիմքեր ստեղծել ՀԻՄԱ ու էդ ծանր բեռը իրենց երեխեքի ուսերին չգցեն, քանի որ այսպես շարունակվելու դեպքում եկող սերուդը լինելւո ա կամակատների սերունդ, համակերպվողների սերունդ, որոնց բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրելու երկրի ներկան ու ապագահ, այլ քո ասած մտածելու ա միայն փող կպցնելու մասին ու էս կամ էն քաղաքկան ուժի հետևից գնալու ա հենց էդ շահերը հետապնդելով …

----------


## Kuk

> իսկ ով որ գտնում է որ ԼՏՊ-ն լավ մար է, ապա նա կամ վատ հիշողություն ունի, կամ այ երկրում չի ապրել 90-ականներին, կամ ել այն ժամանակ ունեցել է մասնավոր բուդկա, որը օրենքից դուրս է եղել ու..., խոսքեր չկան


Իսկ քաղաքականության հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի քաղաքական գործչի լավ մարդ լինելը: Զգացմունքային գրառումների համար համապատասխան բաժին կա: 
Եթե 90-ականներին մասնավոր բուդկան ունեցողները գտնում են, որ ԼՏՊ-ն լավ մարդ է, դա արդեն առավելություն է, քանի որ այժմ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ունեն ոչ թե մասնավոր բուդկա, այլ մասնավոր բուդկաներ, բայց, միևնույնն է, գտնում են, որ ՍՍ-ն ու ՌՔ-ն սրիկաներ են:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> բայց խորհուրդ կտամ *բոլորիդ*, մի ենթարկվեք ոչ մի տեսակի սադրանքների, ապրեք ներկայով, և կերտեք ապագա, որով հպարտ կլինեք, այլ ոչ թե *կփախչեք* հերթական անգամ


Այ հետաքրքիր է, թե այս *բոլորիդ* ասելով, ո՞ւմ նկատի ունեք :Think:  Կոնկրետ ինձ դուք չեք կարող խորհուրդ տալ: Եվ *փախչելը* նույնպես մեկնաբանեք, թե ում է ուղղված :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> և վերջում կուզերի փոքրիկ մեջբերում անել վիճակագրական վերջին տվյալներից, կապված միգրացիայի հետ.
> 90ականներին ՀՀ-ից դուրս է ելել մոտավորապես տարին մինչև 50-60 հազար անձ, ովքեր մեկնում էին մշտական բնակչության
> վերադարձ 0
> 2000 թ-ից հետո տարին այդ թիվը նվազել է 10 անգամ, 
> վերադարձողներ մոտ 10-20 հազար մարդ, մշտական բնակություն ՀՀ-ում


Լավ կլիներ նշեիք այս ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուրը, հակառակ դեպքում այն նմանվում է ՌՔ-ի գովազդի :Bad: 

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Կամ թեկուզ հենց նույն ձևի դաշնակները մի 1.000 ջահելություն ուղարկեն Ազատության հրապարակ անժամկետ նստադուլի: Ինչ պետք է անի՞ ԼՏՊ-ն : Հո չի բռնելու *նորից* *տանկերով ու ավտոմատներ սկսի կրակել ու ջարդել*: Պարզ  է որ պետք է նահանջի, իսկ դա նորից կարող է բերել պետական բուրգի փլուզման..


Կարո՞ղ ես նշել մի դեպք, երբ ԼՏՊ-ն ավտոմատներով կրակել և ջարդել է նստադուլ անողներին:

----------


## Աբելյան

> այ որ մադիք գորց ունենային ժամանակ ել չեին  ունեա որ գաին կանգնեին պոխոցում


բա ոնց
Քոչարյանը 10 տարում էնքան գործարաններ էր բացել, որ մարդիկ հավես էլ չունեին աշխատելու

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ այն ինչ կատարվեց մարտի մեկին դասական դեպք է, հասկանալու համար թե ինչպես կարելի է կանգնեցնել , կոտրել մի Քաղաքական պռոցես , նրան ծայրահեղացման մղելով:
> 
>   Քաղաքականության մեջ այդ տակտիկան միշտ էլ կիրառվել է, և այս շարժումը սկսողները պետք է հասկանաին որ գնում են ուղիղ ձևով դեպի թակարդ:
> 
>    Դրա համար եմ հազար անգամ ասում, պետք է զգույշ լինեք երբ արտահայտություններ եք անում, որոնք ունեն պառակտիչ կամ դեստրուկտիվ հատկություն:  *Ցանկացած դեպքում այն կկիրառվի ձեր դեմ:*


Այսպիսի գրառումներ անողներից այս հարցի պատասխանը դեռ չեմ տեսել.
*1996 թվականին, երբ ցուցարարները, ի տարբերություն 2008-ի խաղաղ հանրահավաքների, գրոհեցին աժ շենքը, ծեծի ենթարկեցին քաղաքական գործիչների, ինչո՞ւ ոչ մի ցուցարար չզոհվեց:*





> համար 1 մեղաորե ջողովուրնդնա: ով ասեց հելնեն ետան ենդե կանգնեն, ոչ մեկ իրենց չեր խնդրել դա մեկ. իսկ երկրորդե գոնե տեսնեին ում կողքին են կանգնում. նույն ետ ջողովուրդե 96 այդ մարդու դեմ եր կանգնաց
> *ինչ որ հայ ջողովուրդե հիշողուտյան կորստովա տարապում*
> և միգուցե այսոր բոլորե քննադատում են իշխանուտյանե բայց իմ և ձեր երեխաներե կարդարացնեն նրանց քանի որ ետե նրանք հանձնվեին մենք կկորցնեինք *ղարաբաղե* ու այդ դեպքում արդեն ոչ տե մի քանի զոհ կտաինք այլ 3 մլն ազգից կմնար 1 միլն: իսկ մի քանի տարի հետո կտերտեինք մեր պատմուտյան վերջի եջե


Իսկ 96-ին, երբ ժողովուրդը դեմ էր կանգնել ԼՏՊ-ին, այդ ժամանակ նո՞ւյնպես հիշողության կորուստ էր, նրանք չէ՞ին հիշում, որ 88-ին կանգնած էին ԼՏՊ-ի կողքին:
Ես ժողովրդի մի մասնիկ եմ և չեմ տառապում հիշողության կորստով: Եթե դուք նույնպես ժողովրդի մի մասնիկն եք և տառապում եք հիշողության կորստով, դա ձեզ ոչ մի բարոյական իրավունք չի տալիս ձեր տառապանքը ամբողջ ժողովրդին վերագրելու: 
Ի դեպ՝ Ղարաբաղը հատուկ անուն է և գրվում է մեծատառով:





> Գալաթեա-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
>   
> 
> 
> ևս


Խնդրում եմ այս թեմայում չօֆֆտոպել :Angry2: 

Բայց մի հատ էլ իմ կողմից  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Հ.Գ.Պանդո՜ւխտ…





> : ես խի եք բերաններտ բացել՞ 
> գիտեք ետ ինչիցա լինուվ որ այդպեսա լինում՞ պարապուտյունից: *այ որ մադիք գորց ունենային ժամանակ ել չեին  ունեա որ գաին կանգնեին պոխոցում*


Ըհը. Այ որ իշխանությունը մի կողմ դներ իր սիրած գործը՝ թալանը, սպանությունը և նման՝ իրենց բնորոշ գործողությունները և զբաղվեր իր գործով, մարդիկ կաշխատեին, պարապ չէին լինի և օրերով չէին գնա Ազատության Հրապարակ՝ ցույցերի և հանրահավաքների մասնակցելու:

----------


## Աբելյան

> ով որ հիմա գոհ չե, պատճառը թող փնտրի իր մեջ, այլ ոչ թե իշխանության, ընդիմության, ու ... այլնի


ինչի՞ նույնը չես ասում 90-ականների վերաբերյալ




> իսկ ով որ գտնում է որ ԼՏՊ-ն լավ մար է, ապա նա կամ վատ հիշողություն ունի, կամ այ երկրում չի ապրել 90-ականներին, կամ ել այն ժամանակ ունեցել է մասնավոր բուդկա, որը օրենքից դուրս է եղել ու..., խոսքեր չկան


իսկ քո կարծիքով Քոչարյանը կամ Սերժ Սարգսյանը եթե ըլնեին նախագահ, ի՞նչ կլներ
նույն բաները չէին ըլնի՞




> և վերջում կուզերի փոքրիկ մեջբերում անել վիճակագրական վերջին տվյալներից, կապված միգրացիայի հետ.
> 90ականներին ՀՀ-ից դուրս է ելել մոտավորապես տարին մինչև 50-60 հազար անձ, ովքեր մեկնում էին մշտական բնակչության
> վերադարձ 0
> 2000 թ-ից հետո տարին այդ թիվը նվազել է 10 անգամ, 
> վերադարձողներ մոտ 10-20 հազար մարդ, մշտական բնակություն ՀՀ-ում


էտ երևի նրանից ա, որ ոչ մեկին չեն թողում էս ախմախ երկրից գնա, իսկ եկողներին էլ զոռով պահում են  :Smile: 
այսինքն՝ ներգաղթողները 2 անգամ շատ են արտագաղթողների՞ց
ես ինչքան մարդ ճանաչում եմ արտագաղթող, իրանց կեսը Քոչարյանի օրոք, կամ Սերժի դառնալուց հետո ա երկիրը թողել, իսկ որոշները վերջերս նոր-նոր սկսել են արտագաղթելու մասին մտածել
ներգաղթողներ, ճիշտ ա ՀՀՇ-ի օրոք չեմ հիշում որ եղած ըլնեն, բայց վերջի 10 տարիների դրությամբ էլ չկան, եթե կան էլ, 1-2 տարով աշխատանքի են մեկնած եղել, նույն Քոչարյանի օրոք: Ու հիմա մեծ մասամբ արտասահմանում լավ ապրում են, առանց հետ դառնալու մասին մտածելու:

----------


## Kuk

> համար 1 մեղաորե ջողովուրնդնա: ով ասեց հելնեն ետան ենդե կանգնեն, ոչ մեկ իրենց չեր խնդրել դա մեկ. իսկ երկրորդե գոնե տեսնեին ում կողքին են կանգնում. նույն ետ ջողովուրդե 96 այդ մարդու դեմ եր կանգնաց
> ինչ որ հայ ջողովուրդե հիշողուտյան կորստովա տարապում
> և միգուցե այսոր բոլորե քննադատում են իշխանուտյանե բայց իմ և ձեր երեխաներե կարդարացնեն նրանց քանի որ ետե նրանք հանձնվեին մենք կկորցնեինք ղարաբաղե ու այդ դեպքում արդեն ոչ տե մի քանի զոհ կտաինք այլ 3 մլն ազգից կմնար 1 միլն: իսկ մի քանի տարի հետո կտերտեինք մեր պատմուտյան վերջի եջե





> Ակումբի բոլոր անդամները գրանցման պահին ընդունում են ակումբի կանոնադրությունը և պարտավոր են ակումբին անդամակցելու ընթացքում գործել այդ կանոնադրության դրույթներին համապատասխան:





> 2.2.7. Չեն ողջունվում անընթեռնելի գրառումները, կախված 
> - տեքստը շարադրելու ոճից, 
> - կատարված մեծաքանակ տառասխալներից,
> - կետադրական սխալներից,


...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> համար 1 մեղաորե ջողովուրնդնա: ով ասեց հելնեն ետան ենդե կանգնեն, ոչ մեկ իրենց չեր խնդրել դա մեկ. իսկ երկրորդե գոնե տեսնեին ում կողքին են կանգնում. նույն ետ ջողովուրդե 96 այդ մարդու դեմ եր կանգնաց
> ինչ որ հայ ջողովուրդե հիշողուտյան կորստովա տարապում
> և միգուցե այսոր բոլորե քննադատում են իշխանուտյանե բայց իմ և ձեր երեխաներե կարդարացնեն նրանց քանի որ ետե նրանք հանձնվեին մենք կկորցնեինք ղարաբաղե ու այդ դեպքում արդեն ոչ տե մի քանի զոհ կտաինք այլ 3 մլն ազգից կմնար 1 միլն: իսկ մի քանի տարի հետո կտերտեինք մեր պատմուտյան վերջի եջե


Եղբայր, նախ, քո "հատուկ լրտես" լինելու հետ կապված, մի հարց ունեմ:Եթե հիշողությունս չի դավաճանում, լրտեսները դրանք մի երկրում մեկ այլ երկրի օգտին պետական կարեւոր գործունեություն ծավալող անձինք են: Լրտես անվանում են այն երկրում, որին ի վնաս սրանք աշխատում են: Իսկ այն երկիրը, որի օգտին դրանք աշխատում են, սրանց անվանում է հպարտ, հերոս, *գործակա*լ: Ասելս այն է, որ օրինակ` ամերիկացին իր օգտին, ասենք Իրանում աշխատող անձին անվանում է *գաղտնի գործակալ*, իսկ Իրանում նրան կանվանեն *լրտես* : Ու գիտես, որ լրտեսներին բռնում են`ինչ են անում: Օրինակ` Իրանում կախում են/էլ չեմ ասում` մինչեւ կախելը ինչեր են անում/: Եվրոպական եւ այլ մարդասեր երկրներում չեն կախում, ցմահ են տալիս, բայց դե մինչեւ էդ էլի վատ-վատ բաներ են անում:
Հիմա հարցս: Դու ում համար ես լրտես եւ ում համար ես գործակալ:

Ոչ մեկը իրեն իրավունք չի կարող վերապահել ժո-ղո-վըր-դին մեղավոր անվանել: Երբեւիցե ժեղովուրդը սխալ չի լինում: Գիտես` ինչո՞ւ: Որովհետեւ այս երկրի տերը ժողովուրդն է: Ժողովուրդն է, որոշում, թե ով է իր առաջնորդը, թե ում ընտրի այս երկրի նախագահ, ինչպիսին պետք է լինի մեր ԱԺ-ն, ինչպիսին պետք է լինի մեր երկրի սահմանադրությունը, ինչպիսի հարաբերություն պետք է ունենանք մեր հարեւանների հետ: 
Այլ բան է, եթե խոսենք մեր ազգի թերությունների մասին: Այո, մենք ունենք թերություններ, որոնք վաղուց` դարերի ընթացքում արմատավորվել են մեզանում: Դրանցից են թույլ եւ անօգնական ազգի մեր համոզմունքը, օտարամոլությունը, անթասիբությունը, ամեն տիպի զզվելի իրավիճակներին  հարմարվելու մեծագույն ունակությունը, *գլուխը մի կերպ պահելու սկզբունքը*, *քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն չունենալը*, երկրի վիճակի, երկրի մշակույթի, երեխաների ապագայի նկատմամբ անընդունելի վերաբերմունքը: Հարմարողականությունը, անթասիբությունն են պատճառը, որ արդեն շուրջ 12 տարի է մեր երկիրը ղեկավարում է ոչ թե ժողովուրդը, այլ հենց նույն ժողովրդի կողմից *չ*ընդունվող անձանց խումբը: Իսկ այսօր մեզնում արդեն արթնացել է քաղաքացին: Որքան էլ տարաբնույթ են լրտեսների ու գործակալների/քո մասին չէ :Tongue: / այդ ամենը սպանելու ձգտումն ու ձեւերը, քաղաքացիական գիտակցությունը մեր երկրում ծլեր է տվել եւ հասունանալու է:
Այնպես, որ...լավ ա լինելու: Ընդդեմ լրտեսների/քո մասին չէ/ պայքարը շարունակվում է:
մեր պայքարն անկասելի է,
                                      մեր հաղթանակն անխուսափելի...

ՀԳ. Էդ ստեղնաշարդ փչացել ա? :LOL:

----------


## Sevo

Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի միակ պատասխանատուն իշխանությունն է` ի պաշտոնե, բայց մեղավորները հավասարապես եւ ընդդիմությունն է, եւ իշխանությունը, եւ ժողովուրդը` յուրաքանչյուրն իր դիրքով եւ իր գործունեությամբ: Իսկ գլխավորը մարտի 1-ի պատճառը գտնելն է, ինչը, կարծում եմ, փետրվարի 19-ը չէ: Պատճառը կարելի է փնտրել 2007, 2003, 1999, 98, 96, 95 թվականների ընտրությունների մեջ:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Արմո, եթե քեզ թվումա թս կամ էն քաղաքական ուժի հետևից գնում էն, որ հարստանան դու սխալվում էս, չգիտեմ դու ոնց, բայց քո ասած փողոց դուրս եկած մարդիկ ուզում էն ապրել օրինական երկրու, որտեղ իրենց տարրական իրավունքները պաշտծանված կլինեն, կկարողանան ազատ կարծիք արտահայտել, ինչու չէ ազատ բիզնես դնել ու միլլիոնատեր դառնալ և ոչ թե ապրել ավատատիրական կարգեր հիշեցնող երկրում եւ մարդիկ ժամանակ չունեն ևս 5 կամ ավել տարի սպասելու , երբ այս իշխանությունների աչքը կկշտանա կամ Հայաստանից կմնա մենակ Հ. տառը կամ էտ էլ չի մնա, մարդիկ ուզում էն հիմքեր ստեղծել ՀԻՄԱ ու էդ ծանր բեռը իրենց երեխեքի ուսերին չգցեն, քանի որ այսպես շարունակվելու դեպքում եկող սերուդը լինելւո ա կամակատների սերունդ, համակերպվողների սերունդ, որոնց բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրելու երկրի ներկան ու ապագահ, այլ քո ասած մտածելու ա միայն փող կպցնելու մասին ու էս կամ էն քաղաքկան ուժի հետևից գնալու ա հենց էդ շահերը հետապնդելով …


համամիտ եմ :Smile: 




> ներգաղթողներ, ճիշտ ա ՀՀՇ-ի օրոք չեմ հիշում որ եղած ըլնեն...


բայց ինչի եք մոռանում փախստականների մասին? իրենք էլ ներգաղթողների կարգավիճակ ունեն :Wink:  քանի հայ փրկվեց այդ տարիներին?

----------


## Աբելյան

> բայց ինչի եք մոռանում փախստականների մասին? իրենք էլ ներգաղթողների կարգավիճակ ունեն քանի հայ փրկվեց այդ տարիներին?


այ, ապրես որ հիշացրիր
200.000-ից ավել մարդ ա Ադրբեջանից եկել Հայաստան, իրանց էտ վիճակագիրները չգիտես խի չեն հաշվում

----------


## Marduk

> Կարո՞ղ ես նշել մի դեպք, երբ ԼՏՊ-ն ավտոմատներով կրակել և ջարդել է նստադուլ անողներին:


 Իմ գրածը չի վերաբերվում անցյալին այլ տեսական ապագային
  Ես տեսական հարց եմ բարձրացնում, ենդարենք ԼՏՊ-ն իշխանություն է, ու 1000 դաշնակցական անժամկետ նստադուլ են անում:

   Ի՞նչ կարող է անել ԼՏՊ-ն:
  Կամ պետք է բավարարի 1000 դաշնակցականի *ցանկացած , կրկնում եմ ցանկացած պահանջ*, կամ պետք է հրաժարական տա, կամ էլ պետք է ցրի այդ նստադուլը որպես անօրինական:  Կամ էլ պետք է համոզի նրանց որ նրանց պահանջը անհիմն է, ու էդ ջահելությունը ցրվի: բայց դա ֆանտաստիկ բան է:

----------


## Kuk

> Իմ գրածը չի վերաբերվում անցյալին այլ տեսական ապագային
>   Ես տեսական հարց եմ բարձրացնում, ենդարենք ԼՏՊ-ն իշխանություն է, ու 1000 դաշնակցական անժամկետ նստադուլ են անում:
> 
>    Ի՞նչ կարող է անել ԼՏՊ-ն:
>   Կամ պետք է բավարարի 1000 դաշնակցականի *ցանկացած , կրկնում եմ ցանկացած պահանջ*, կամ պետք է հրաժարական տա, կամ էլ պետք է ցրի այդ նստադուլը որպես անօրինական:  Կամ էլ պետք է համոզի նրանց որ նրանց պահանջը անհիմն է, ու էդ ջահելությունը ցրվի: բայց դա ֆանտաստիկ բան է:


Եթե նրանց պահանջը արդարացի լինի, ուրեմն ԼՏՊ-ն չլինի, ով ուզում ա լինի՝ պարտավոր ա բավարարել այդ պահանջը:

----------


## Marduk

> Եթե նրանց պահանջը արդարացի լինի, ուրեմն ԼՏՊ-ն չլինի, ով ուզում ա լինի՝ պարտավոր ա բավարարել այդ պահանջը:


Իսկ եթե նրանց պահանջը իռռացիոնալ լինի ...

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ եթե նրանց պահանջը իռռացիոնալ լինի ...


Իսկ ավելի կոնկրե՞տ :Think:

----------


## Kuk

...

----------


## Marduk

Ի դեպ մի հարց ունեմ:

Կոնկրետ հիմա հայտնի է, թե ինչ է պահանջու՞մ ԼՏՊ-ն իշխանություններից:

Կոնկրետ մի 5 կետով պահանջներ, որոնք Իշխանությունները պարտավոր են կատարել այլապես բողոքի ակցիաները կշարունակվեն:

----------


## Kuk

> Ի դեպ մի հարց ունեմ:
> 
> Կոնկրետ հիմա հայտնի է, թե ինչ է պահանջու՞մ ԼՏՊ-ն իշխանություններից:
> 
> Կոնկրետ մի 5 կետով պահանջներ, որոնք Իշխանությունները պարտավոր են կատարել այլապես բողոքի ակցիաները կշարունակվեն:


Նշեմ. 
1. մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի անկախ հետաքննություն:
2. քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակում:
3. Հանրահավաքների մասին օրենքի փոփոխության անվավեր ճանաչում:
4. արտահերթ խորհրդարանական և նախագահական ընտրություններ:

Այսքանը երևի. ամենակարևորները:

----------


## Marduk

> Նշեմ. 
> 1. մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի անկախ հետաքննություն:
> 2. քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակում:
> 3. Հանրահավաքների մասին օրենքի փոփոխության անվավեր ճանաչում:
> 4. արտահերթ խորհրդարանական և նախագահական ընտրություններ:


Դե էն առաջի երեքը մի ձևի կանեն:  
Իսկ չորրորդ կետը արտահերթ խորհրդարանական լսել եմ, բայց արտահերթ նախագահականի պահանջ չեմ լսել, ընդհակառակը լսել եմ որ Եվրոպան պահանջում է ընդունել Սահմադրական Դատարանի վճիռը այսինքն Սերժի ընտրված լինելու փաստը: 
Կոնկրետ հղում կա՞ որտեղ ԼՏՊ-ն պահանջում է նոր նախագահական ընտրություններ:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Իսկ ավելի կոնկրե՞տ


  Դե ենթադրենք գները շարունակում են բարձրանալ Հայաստանում, ու պահանջում են գների իջեցում: Իջեցնել գազի, էլեկտրաէներգիայի ու ջրի գինը:

  Վերջի վերջո Դաշնակները սոցիալիստական են, հանկարծ ու որոշեն կառուցել սոցիալիզմ Հայաստանում:

----------


## Արշակ

> Իսկ եթե նրանց պահանջը իռռացիոնալ լինի ...


Մարդուկ, էս պահին ցանկացած իշխանությունից գլխավոր պահանջն էն է, որ օրենքները գործեն ու մասնավորապես ու հատկապես*  իրական ընտրություններ* լինեն։ Էսօր Հայաստանում որևէ տեսակի իրական ընտրություն չի լինում՝ ո՛չ խորհրդարանական, ոչ նախագահական, ոչ էլ թաղապետ և այլն։ Հայ ժողովուրդը պիտի նախ իր ընտրության իրավունքը վաստակի/ազատագրի։ Դրանից հետո մնացած բոլոր պահանջ–բողոքները հիմնականում կարելի կլինի լուծել առանց էսպիսի ծայրահեղ միջոցների։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ընդ որում, այդ օրենքների գործելը կապացուցվեր մի շատ պարզ բանով. եթե հիմքը դրվեր օրինակա, այսինքն ընտրությունները օրենքով հաղթեին, այլ ոչ թե ծեծով, կռվով, վարչական լծակների օգտագործմամբ:
Հիմա էլ ինչ-որ իմիտացիաներ են անում. իբր թե օրենքը սկսել են հարգել…
Այդպիսի օրենք հարգող էիք վաղուց հարգեիք, ոչ թե ճգնաժամից հետո…
Այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ ամբողջ չարիքը ՌՔն է, ինքն էր խանգարում , որ ՊԱՏի աշխատակիցները կաշառք չվերցնեն և կարգավորեն երթևեկությունը :LOL: 
Եթե որոշել են նոր կյանք սկսել ու այլևս կեղտոտ գործերի մեջ չմտնել, թող սկսեն կեղտերը բացահայտելուց ու անմեղ մարդկանց ազատելուց

----------


## Kuk

> Դե էն առաջի երեքը մի ձևի կանեն:  
> Իսկ չորրորդ կետը արտահերթ խորհրդարանական լսել եմ, բայց արտահերթ նախագահականի պահանջ չեմ լսել, ընդհակառակը լսել եմ որ Եվրոպան պահանջում է ընդունել Սահմադրական Դատարանի վճիռը այսինքն Սերժի ընտրված լինելու փաստը: 
> Կոնկրետ հղում կա՞ որտեղ ԼՏՊ-ն պահանջում է նոր նախագահական ընտրություններ:
> 
>   Դե ենթադրենք գները շարունակում են բարձրանալ Հայաստանում, ու պահանջում են գների իջեցում: Իջեցնել գազի, էլեկտրաէներգիայի ու ջրի գինը:
> 
>   Վերջի վերջո Դաշնակները սոցիալիստական են, հանկարծ ու որոշեն կառուցել սոցիալիզմ Հայաստանում:


Կարծում եմ՝ առաջին երեքը ոչ թե մի ձև կկատարեն, այլ մի ձև ցույց կտան իբր կատարում են: Իսկ դու կասկած ունե՞ս ԼՏՊ-ի` արտահերթ նախագահական ընտրություններ անցկացնելու պահանջի հետ կապված: Կարծում եմ՝ դա պարզից էլ պարզ է, քանի որ ԼՏՊ-ն հայտարարում է, որ նրանք քրեական հանցագործներ են և իրավունք չունեն երկիրը կառավարելու: 

Եթե գները բարձրանում են, և կան բողոքողներ (խոսքս նստացույց, հացադուլ և բողոքի նման ձևերի մասին է), ապա իշխանության համապատասխան օղակները պարտավոր են ներկայացնել պատճառները և պարտավոր են հնարավորինս կանխել գնաճը: Բայց ցավոք, այսօրվա դրությամբ իշխանությունների այդպիսի գործելաոճ տեսնելն անգամ անհավանական է, քանի որ հենց իրենք են, որ ազդում են գնաճի վրա, ինչի հետևանքով վերջին տարիներին գների անկում գրեթե չի եղել:

Դաշնակների մասին խոսելն այսօր, կարծում եմ՝ անիմաստ է. նրանք սպառել են իրենց և ի զորու չեն Հ.Հ.-ում որևէ բան փոխելու: Այնպես որ նրանց կատարած քայլերը կկրեն ժամանակավոր բնույթ և անարդյունք:

----------


## Bergmann

> Նշեմ. 
> 1. մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի անկախ հետաքննություն:
> 2. քաղբանտարկյալների ազատ արձակում:
> 3. Հանրահավաքների մասին օրենքի փոփոխության անվավեր ճանաչում:
> 4. արտահերթ խորհրդարանական և նախագահական ընտրություններ:
> 
> Այսքանը երևի. ամենակարևորները:


Ես առաջին կետը սենց կձևակերպեի - դատել ՌՔ-ին որպես մարդասպանի

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## thereisnomonkey

marti meki hamar patasxanatu a robert kochariany u serzhik sarkisiany

*Մոդերատորական:* *Կարդացեք ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
**Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա** կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, * *Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման : Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## smtp

մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի համար պատասխանատու է ընդդպիմությունը, քանի որ նա էր կազմակերպել և հրահրել անկարգություննե, իսկ իշխանությունը պարտավոր էր կարգ ու կանոն հաստատել, պետությունը դա խաղալիք չէ, որ ինչ որ արկածախնդիրներ խաղան նրա հետ:
լևոնը թող պատասխան տա իր արածների համար, այն ստի համար որ տարածել էիք քաղաքում և ինտերնետում: bye

----------


## Մարկիզ

> մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի համար պատասխանատու է ընդդպիմությունը, քանի որ նա էր կազմակերպել և հրահրել անկարգություննե, իսկ իշխանությունը պարտավոր էր կարգ ու կանոն հաստատել, պետությունը դա խաղալիք չէ, որ ինչ որ արկածախնդիրներ խաղան նրա հետ:
> լևոնը թող պատասխան տա իր արածների համար, այն ստի համար որ տարածել էիք քաղաքում և ինտերնետում: bye


Վայ, նորից եկար... :Tongue: 
Բարով ես եկել... :LOL: 
Ինչքան ասենք`ընդդիմությունը անկարգություն չի կազմակերպել;
Էդ արկածախնդիրների դեմ էլ հիմա պայքարում ենք էլի, որ պետությունը խաղալիք չսարքեն:
Ի՞նչ սուտ:

----------


## smtp

> Վայ, նորից եկար...
> Բարով ես եկել...
> Ինչքան ասենք`ընդդիմությունը անկարգություն չի կազմակերպել;
> Էդ արկածախնդիրների դեմ էլ հիմա պայքարում ենք էլի, որ պետությունը խաղալիք չսարքեն:
> Ի՞նչ սուտ:


Էլի սաղ ֆորումը հարձակվեց վրես,,,,, ախպեր ջան լևոնին հեռացրեք մի հետևեք նրան, կասեմ որ ճիշտ եք որոշ հարցերում, բայց լևոնի հետ լրիվ անիմաստա դառնում, որովհետև 
սխալ մարդը, որը չի էլ ընդունել իրա կատարած հանցանքների չափն ու մեղքը չի կարող մտնել մաքուր ջուրը, եթե նամուս ունենար ընդհանրապես իրա բնից դուրս չեր գա

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Էլի սաղ ֆորումը հարձակվեց վրես,,,,, ախպեր ջան ...


Ախպեր ջան, մեկ հարց ունեմ: Խնդրում եմ, ձեռքդ դի՛ր կրծքավանդակիդ ձախ հատվածին եւ պատասխանի՛ր:
1. Լեւո՞նն է լավը, թե՞ Սերժը;

----------


## Artgeo

> մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի համար պատասխանատու է ընդդպիմությունը, քանի որ նա էր կազմակերպել


Ասենք թե... Այդ դեպքում դու պատասխանատու ես վերջին 10 տարում տեղի ունեցած սպանությունների, վայրագությունների համար, պատասխանատու ես այսօր տեղի ունեցող սպանությունների համար և այն սպանությունների, որոնք դեռ կհասցնի իրականացրել Սերյոժան: Լա՞վ:

----------


## Kuk

> Էլի սաղ ֆորումը հարձակվեց վրես,,,,,


Այս նախադասությունից արդեն մոտս սրտխառնուց ա առաջանում :Bad:  Բայց, Ակումբի՝ վերջին 3 ամիսների պատմությունը ցույց ա տվել, որ այստեղ այսպիսի գրառումներ կատարողները մի օր հրաժեշտի թեմա են բացում Ակումբում :Bad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ՀԱՄԱԶԵԿՈՒՑՈՂՆԵՐԸ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆՈՒՄ ԱՌԱՋԸՆԹԱՑ ՉԵՆ ՏԵՍԵԼ
> [15:36] 20 Հունիսի, 2008
> 
> 
> ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԸ ՆՈՐԻՑ ՎՏԱՆԳԱՎՈՐ ԳՈՏՈՒՄ
> Ըստ ԵԽԽՎ Մոնիտորինգի հանձնաժողովի ղեկավարի` Եվրոպայի խորհրդի Խորհրդարանական վեհաժողովի լիագումար նիստում Հայաստանի հարցով արտահերթ քննակումն արդարացված է: 
> 
> Հայաստանի իշխանությունների կողմից 2008թ. փետրվարի ընրություններին հետեւած բռնություններից հետո Վեհաժողովի պահանջներն իրականացնելուն ուղղված մինչ այժմ արձանագրված առաջընթացը հանձնաժողովի համազեկուցողներ Ժորժ Կոլումբիեի (Ֆրանսիա, Եվրոպայի ժողովրդական կուսակցություն) եւ Ջոն Պրեսկոտի (Միացյալ Թագավորություն, Սոցիալիստներ) կողմից գնահատվել է անբավարար, ասել է Հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Սերհի Հոլովատին Վեհաժողովի Նախագահին ուղղված իր նամակում: 
> 
> ...


http://a1plus.am/am/?page=issue&iid=61868

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> Հրանուշ Խառատյանը գտնում է, որ....  եղել է մարտի 1 եւ պատասխանատվությունը կրում է իշխանությունը¦:


http://a1plus.am/am/?page=issue&iid=61873

----------


## Artgeo

ամենամեծ պատասխանատուն անտարբեր մարդիկ են... Մարդիկ, որոնց քար լռությամբ տեղի ունեցավ 10 հայի սպանություն... Պատասխանատու են իրենց խղճի առաջ:

----------


## Racer

> ամենամեծ պատասխանատուն անտարբեր մարդիկ են... Մարդիկ, որոնց քար լռությամբ տեղի ունեցավ 10 հայի սպանություն... Պատասխանատու են իրենց խղճի առաջ:


Իսկ ովքեր էն էտ անտարբեր մարդիկ, ովքեր ոչ սերժական էն ոչ էլ լևոնակա՞ն, թէ  վազգենչիկական, արթուրիկական, գեղամյանական և այլն: 
Ինչևէ՝  մեղավորներին պատժել պետք ա:

----------


## սիսար

Ոչ  ոք   մեղավոր   չէ,   բացի   Լ.Տ.պ-ից:   Գլխավոր   մեղավորը  նա   է,    ժամանակը՝   կըդատի   նրան,    ցավոք   այդ    ընթացքում   զոհվեցին   անմեղ(մոլորյալ)   հայ   մարդիք:
    Նրան   միայն   հետաքրքրում   էր   նախագահի    աթոռը,   մնացյալի    վրա   նա  թքաց   ուներ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ոչ  ոք   մեղավոր   չէ,   բացի   Լ.Տ.պ-ից:   Գլխավոր   մեղավորը  նա   է,    ժամանակը՝   կըդատի   նրան,    ցավոք   այդ    ընթացքում   զոհվեցին   անմեղ(մոլորյալ)   հայ   մարդիք:
>     Նրան   միայն   հետաքրքրում   էր   նախագահի    աթոռը,   մնացյալի    վրա   նա  թքաց   ուներ:


Սիսար,քո կարծիքով ո՞վ է կրակել եւ սպանել 10 հոգուն(մենակ չասես պիտի սպասենք դատավարության վերջին)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ոչ  ոք   մեղավոր   չէ,   բացի   Լ.Տ.պ-ից:   Գլխավոր   մեղավորը  նա   է,    ժամանակը՝   կըդատի   նրան,    ցավոք   այդ    ընթացքում   զոհվեցին   անմեղ*(մոլորյալ)*   հայ   մարդիք:


Կրիմինալափառ սերյոժայի ուղղուց շեղվե՞ լ էին  :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Ոչ  ոք   մեղավոր   չէ,   բացի   Լ.Տ.պ-ից:   Գլխավոր   մեղավորը  նա   է,    ժամանակը՝   կըդատի   նրան


Ամենակարող ժամանակը ուղիղ 3 ամսում (03.03.2008 և 03.06.2008) կարողացավ փոխել Ձեր կարծիքը մեղավորների հարցում, հիշեցնեմ Ձեր նախկին գրառումը, ուր պնդում էիք, որ ժողովուրդն է ամենաղամեղավորը.



> Ամբողջությամբ    համաձայն   եմ,   որովհետեւ   մարդը՛     պետքէ   թույլ   չտա   իրեն   օգտագործեն    որպես    գործիք,    այն   էլ   եթե   օգտագործողը,   ինքն...   գործիք   է:


Սակայն այդ նույն ժամանակը երբեք չի փոխի ճշմարտությունը: Իսկ ճշմարտությունն այն է, որ ցանկացած Ձեր գրառում համեմատելի է միայն մերկապարանոց հայտարարության հետ, քանզի գոնե ես երբևէ չեմ հանդիպել Ձեր որևէ գրառման, որտեղ կլինի հիմնավորում, մտքի տրամաբանական ապացուցում, կլինի կառուցողական:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Սիսար,քո կարծիքով ո՞վ է կրակել եւ սպանել 10 հոգուն(մենակ չասես պիտի սպասենք դատավարության վերջին)


պատասխանը տենց էլ չենք իմանա  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> պատասխանը տենց էլ չենք իմանա


Ոնց որ չենք իմանա, թե որ դահիճը գլխատեց Կառլին:
Սակայն հրամանը ով ա տվել, խոմ դրա վրա էլ կասկածներ չկա՞  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Ոչ  ոք   մեղավոր   չէ,   բացի   Լ.Տ.պ-ից:   Գլխավոր   մեղավորը  նա   է,    ժամանակը՝   կըդատի   նրան,    ցավոք   այդ    ընթացքում   զոհվեցին   անմեղ(մոլորյալ)   հայ   մարդիք:


Հիմնավորումներ կա՞ն: Իհարկե` ո՛չ: Ինչպե՞ս են անվանում անհիմն արտահայտությունները. լավ, արդեն ասվեց. մերկապարանոց: Տեղին է ասված :Good: 
Հարց.
1. Կարո՞ղ ես նշել ԼՏՊ-ի մեղքը:
2. Կարո՞ղ ես հիմնավորել, որ մարտի 1-ի զոհերը մոլորյալներ էին:

սիսար, խնդրում եմ հատուկ ուշադրության արժանացնես տվածս հարցերի առաջին բառերը. ես չեմ հարցնում մեղավո՞ր է, թե՞`ոչ: Ես չեմ հարցնում մոլորյալնե՞ր են, թե՞` ոչ: Հարցնում եմ` կարո՞ղ ես ապացուցել, թե՞` ոչ: Կարող ես գրառմանս նույնիսկ չպատասխանել, քանի որ ես տվածս հարցերի պատասխանները գիտեմ… գիտեմ, որ չես կարող, այսինքն ես չեմ հարցնում, ես պատասխանում եմ. լինում են դեպքեր, երբ հարցական նշաններ հանդիպում են նաև պատասխանների մեջ:

----------


## սիսար

Chuk-ին,      Artego -ին     Kuk-ին     Մարկիզին-ին:

 հարգելիներս,    նախ    կներեք     եթ՞ե   իմ   գրառումների   ընթացքում   Ձեր   կարծիքով,   Ձեր    հասցեին  ինչ   որ   տեղ,   վիրավորական   խոսքեր   են   հնչել:
   Չեմ    կասկածում   բոլորիդ   նպատակները    ազնիվ   են,    սակայն    ամեն    մի   քայլից   առաջ   պետք   է   մտածել... արդյո՞ք    ինչքանով   են   իմ   գործողությունները   ծառայում,   ի   նպաստ     պետականության   ամրապնդմանը ,   իշխանություններին   պետք   չե   նույնացնել   պետականության   հետ,   իշխանություները    գալու   են   եւ   գնալու:
   Անձամբ   հիացած   չեմ   նախկին   եւ   ներկայիս   իշխանություններով:   մեր   հայրենիքում   դեռ   երկար   ժամանակ   մենք   չենք   ունենալու   արժանի   նախագահ   եւ   կառավարություն,    քանի   դեռ   հայ   մարդու   մեջ,   նախկին   հասարակարգից    պահպանված    է   հոռի    եւ   անտաշ   սովորությունները,   այն   է...  կաշառակերությունը,  թայֆայականությունը,   հովանավորչությունը,  գողականությունը,   եւ  զոռբայությունը,  օրենքների   շրջանցումը,  եւ   ամենագլխավոր՝   ախքատությունը:  Այս   բոլոր   երեւույթները   վերացնելու   համար,  նախ   մեր   հայրենիքին   հարկասվոր   է   կայունություն   եւ   2-3   սերնդափոխություն:   Այ...   այս    ընթացքում   կարեվորվելու   է   ձեզ   նման   ըմբոստ   երիտասարդների   հավասարակշռված    պայքարը     հանուն   արդարության    եւ   ժողովրդավարության :
    Միմիայն   իշխանությունները   ի   վիճակի   չեն   լինելու    վերացնելու   այդ   անտաշ   հասարակական   սովորութները:   Այսուհետ   Ձեզ   նման    երիտասարդների    հավասարակշռված   եւ   կառուցողական    պայքարի   ոգին   պետք   է   ամեն   վարկյան   ճնշում   բանեցնի      իշխանությունների   վրա,  որպեսզի   նրանք    մշտապես   զգաստ   վիճակում   գտնվեն:   Միայն,    ոչ   երկարատեւ   ցնցումների,  անկախ   թե   ով   է   նախագահը:    Ողջախոհ   եւ   ուժեղ    ընդիմադիր     քաղաքական  դաշտի ճնշման   արդյունքում,   անպայմանորեն    ունենալու   ենք   ուժեղ,   արժանի,   եւ   արդար   իշխանավորներ:   Ապագան   Ձեզ   է   պատկանում,   չեմ   կասկածում,   երբ   ներկայիս   սերունդը(որի   օձիքից՝  երբեք   կապված   չի   եղել   մուրճն   ու   մանգաղը)   կըդառնա   իշխանավոր,   այդ   ժամանակ   մենք   բոլորս   առիթ   կունենանք   հպարտանալ   մեր   հայրենիքով:     Բարին   Ձեզ...

----------


## Racer

Սիսար, բա էլ ինչի համար էիր էսքան ժամանակ ծախսու՞մ: 
Ինչևէ՝ անփորձանք:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
>     Չեմ    կասկածում   բոլորիդ   նպատակները    ազնիվ   են,    սակայն    ամեն    մի   քայլից   առաջ   պետք   է   մտածել... արդյո՞ք    ինչքանով   են   իմ   գործողությունները   ծառայում,   ի   նպաստ     պետականության   ամրապնդմանը ,   իշխանություններին   պետք   չե   նույնացնել   պետականության   հետ,   իշխանություները    գալու   են   եւ   գնալու:
>    Անձամբ   հիացած   չեմ   նախկին   եւ   ներկայիս   իշխանություններով:   մեր   հայրենիքում   դեռ   երկար   ժամանակ   մենք   չենք   ունենալու   արժանի   նախագահ   եւ   կառավարություն,    քանի   դեռ   հայ   մարդու   մեջ,   նախկին   հասարակարգից    պահպանված    է   հոռի    եւ   անտաշ   սովորությունները,   այն   է...  կաշառակերությունը,  թայֆայականությունը,   հովանավորչությունը,  գողականությունը,   եւ  զոռբայությունը,  օրենքների   շրջանցումը,  եւ   ամենագլխավոր՝   ախքատությունը:  Այս   բոլոր   երեւույթները   վերացնելու   համար,  նախ   մեր   հայրենիքին   հարկասվոր   է   կայունություն   եւ   2-3   սերնդափոխություն:   Այ...   այս    ընթացքում   կարեվորվելու   է   ձեզ   նման   ըմբոստ   երիտասարդների   հավասարակշռված    պայքարը     հանուն   արդարության    եւ   ժողովրդավարության :
>     Միմիայն   իշխանությունները   ի   վիճակի   չեն   լինելու    վերացնելու   այդ   անտաշ   հասարակական   սովորութները:   Այսուհետ   Ձեզ   նման    երիտասարդների    հավասարակշռված   եւ   կառուցողական    պայքարի   ոգին   պետք   է   ամեն   վարկյան   ճնշում   բանեցնի      իշխանությունների   վրա,  որպեսզի   նրանք    մշտապես   զգաստ   վիճակում   գտնվեն:   Միայն,    ոչ   երկարատեւ   ցնցումների,  անկախ   թե   ով   է   նախագահը:    Ողջախոհ   եւ   ուժեղ    ընդիմադիր     քաղաքական  դաշտի ճնշման   արդյունքում,   անպայմանորեն    ունենալու   ենք   ուժեղ,   արժանի,   եւ   արդար   իշխանավորներ:   Ապագան   Ձեզ   է   պատկանում,   չեմ   կասկածում,   երբ   ներկայիս   սերունդը(որի   օձիքից՝  երբեք   կապված   չի   եղել   մուրճն   ու   մանգաղը)   կըդառնա   իշխանավոր,   այդ   ժամանակ   մենք   բոլորս   առիթ   կունենանք   հպարտանալ   մեր   հայրենիքով:     Բարին   Ձեզ...


Սիսար, ներիր բայց պիտի խառնվեմ։ Եթե իշխանությունների դերը ըստ քեզ այդքան մեծ չի, ու նախագահից էլ էդքան բան կախված չի, կարո՞ղ ես բացատրել, հանուն ինչի ենք մենք պահում իշխանություններին, դու գիտե՞ս ինչ թանկ է այդ իշխանություններ կոչվածը մեզ վրա նստում, սոցիալական հարկ, եկամտահարկ, մաքսավճարներ, պետությունը հանձինս իշխանությունների ամեն մի գործարքի մեջ փայ է մտնում, սկսած սննդամթերքից ու կոմունալ ծառայություններից, տրանսպորտ, բենզին, տեխասմոտրով ու օրինակ ասենք Վրաստանի սահմանին «ժամանակավոր արտահանման ու ներկրման» անկապ  վճարները։ Դրանք միլիարդներ են ախր… Դրան էլ գումարած երկրի բոլոր ռեսուրսները՝ հանքային, էներգետիկ, տուրիստական… Փաստորեն պահում ենք պորտաբույծների մի ամբողջ բանակ, որոնք մեր երկրի պետականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն։ Ու դեռ հանգիստ ընդունում ենք այդ փաստը  :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սիսար, ներիր բայց պիտի խառնվեմ։ Եթե իշխանությունների դերը ըստ քեզ այդքան մեծ չի, ու նախագահից էլ էդքան բան կախված չի, կարո՞ղ ես բացատրել, հանուն ինչի ենք մենք պահում իշխանություններին, դու գիտե՞ս ինչ թանկ է այդ իշխանություններ կոչվածը մեզ վրա նստում, սոցիալական հարկ, եկամտահարկ, մաքսավճարներ, պետությունը հանձինս իշխանությունների ամեն մի գործարքի մեջ փայ է մտնում, սկսած սննդամթերքից ու կոմունալ ծառայություններից, տրանսպորտ, բենզին, տեխասմոտրով ու օրինակ ասենք Վրաստանի սահմանին «ժամանակավոր արտահանման ու ներկրման» անկապ  վճարները։ Դրանք միլիարդներ են ախր… Դրան էլ գումարած երկրի բոլոր ռեսուրսները՝ հանքային, էներգետիկ, տուրիստական… Փաստորեն պահում ենք պորտաբույծների մի ամբողջ բանակ, որոնք մեր երկրի պետականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն։ Ու դեռ հանգիստ ընդունում ենք այդ փաստը


Միջազգային նորմերով սահմանված է պետության 14 ֆունկցիա, գործառույթ եթե կուզեք, COFOG ա կոչվում: Դրա մեջ մտնում են, ի թիվս այլ գործառույթների նաև ազգային անվտանգությունը,  հասարակական կարգի պահպանումը, դատաիրավական համակարգը: Բայց դե նայած որ երկրում այդ գործառույթներն ինչպես են մեկնաբանվում: Մի տեղ կարող ա քաղաքացիները քաղաքի կեսը պաժառ տան, մարդ չզոհվի, ու հաջորդ օրը նախագահը ներողություն խնդրի բոլորից, որ չի կարողացել ժամանակին սոցիալապես անապահով խավի պրոբլեմները լուծել, դրա համալ էլ քաղաքը պաժառ են տալիս: Իսկ մի ուրիշ, ասենք Սիսարի երազած երկրում, պետությունը նրա համար է, որ հոլանդական թառլան, բարձր կաթնատվությամբ կովի տեղ դրած իրա ժողովրդին առավոտից իրիկուն կթի, ու կովի ամեն բողոքի բառաչի հետ մի հատ լավ ծեծ տա, բառաչի շարունակվելու դեպքում էլ, դնի ու կրակի կովի վրա, վերջում էլ կովին մեղավոր հանի ու տուժող կողմ չճանաչի, իսկ նախիրի առաջնորդ ցլիկներին ամորձատի ու մի տաս տարով ուղարկի գաղութները:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոչ  ոք   մեղավոր   չէ,   բացի   Լ.Տ.պ-ից:   Գլխավոր   մեղավորը  նա   է,    ժամանակը՝   կըդատի   նրան,    ցավոք   այդ    ընթացքում   զոհվեցին   անմեղ(մոլորյալ)   հայ   մարդիք:
>     Նրան   միայն   հետաքրքրում   էր   նախագահի    աթոռը,   մնացյալի    վրա   նա  թքաց   ուներ:


Հիմա ինչի չեն ձերբակալու՞մ, որ թողնում են ժամանակը դատի…չեն կարո՞ղ, թե՞ չեն ուզում…միգուցե մեղավոր չի

Իսկ զոհվածները մոլորյալներ չեն: Մարդիկ որոնք Մարտի 1-ին դրսում էին շատ լավ գիտեին թե ինչի համար են այնտեղ, այ տանը նստածներն են որ այդպես էլ չհասկացան թե ինչ եղավ:

----------


## սիսար

> Ճիշտն ասած քո անձն ի նկատի չունեի, այլ վեճի բովանդակությունը: Բայց եթե վրետ ես վերցնում ես պրոբլեմ չունեմ …


   ներողամիտ   եղեք,   թյուրըմբռման    կապակցությամբ:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Հիմա ինչի չեն ձերբակալու՞մ, որ թողնում են ժամանակը դատի…չեն կարո՞ղ, թե՞ չեն ուզում…միգուցե մեղավոր չի
> 
> Իսկ զոհվածները մոլորյալներ չեն: Մարդիկ որոնք Մարտի 1-ին դրսում էին շատ լավ գիտեին թե ինչի համար են այնտեղ, այ տանը նստածներն են որ այդպես էլ չհասկացան թե ինչ եղավ:


  Մեֆիս,  արդեն   հոգնել   ենք   այդ   հարցը   քննարկելուց,  եկեք...  ժամանակը   պատասխանի   այդ   հարցերին,  ազգովի   արդեն   գիժ   ենք   դառել:   Միայն   կավելացնէի...   դրսից   սարքեցին   մեր   ազգի   գլխին,  հիմա   ամիսներ   շարունակ   պետք   է   հոշոտեն՞ք   իրար,  եկեք   վերջ   տանք,  անձամբ   արդեն   հոգնել   եմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> .........
> 
> Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
> 
>   Մեֆիս,  արդեն   հոգնել   ենք   այդ   հարցը   քննարկելուց,  եկեք...  ժամանակը   պատասխանի   այդ   հարցերին,  ազգովի   արդեն   գիժ   ենք   դառել:   Միայն   կավելացնէի...   դրսից   սարքեցին   մեր   ազգի   գլխին,  հիմա   ամիսներ   շարունակ   պետք   է   հոշոտեն՞ք   իրար,  եկեք   վերջ   տանք,  անձամբ   արդեն   հոգնել   եմ:


Սիսո ջան, հասկանում եմ որ հոգնել ես, էս վերքը ժամանակը չի բուժի, ժամանակի ընթացքում սա կվատանա, եթե լուծում չստանա…ժամանակը շատ վերքեր է բուժում, բայց ոչ ամեն վերք…սա դրսից սարքած բան չի: մեր "խասյաթն է", ամեն ինչ "դրսի" վրա գցելը…իսկ մենք ոչնչում մեղավոր չե՞նք…ոնց որ հասկանում եմ "դուրսն" ավելի շատ և ուժեղ լծակներ ունի մեր երկրի ներսում քան "ներսը"…սա վատ մենտալիտետ է և պետության կողմից քաջալերվող, առանց հասկանալու, որ իրենք իրենց են վարկաբեկում

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Nasha

> Զոմբիների հետ խոսելն անիմաստ է…
> Ես ինքս ներկա եմ եղել Լևոնի նախընտրական հանրահավաքներից մի քանիսին ու ասեմ, որ դրանից հետո իսկապես զոմբիանում էի… մի 3 ժամ հետո նոր ուշկի էի գալիս ու կարողանում վերլուծել նրա ասածները…
> 
> հ.գ. ես իշխանություններին չեմ արդարացնում, Բայց իմ կարծիքով առաջին մեղավորը Լևոնն է:


իսկ իմ կարծիքով դա զոմբիություն չի, այլ ուղղակի ապշանք է, որ վերևներում դեռ կա մեկը`  վերջին մոհիկանը, ով  էդքան գրագետ, ես կասեի չափազանց գրագետ  ու դիպուկ է խոսում, մի բան, որին մեր ականջները կարոտ են արդեն 10 տարուց ավելին, կարոտ ենք մնացել, որ իշխանության գա մեկը, ով գոնե հայերեն խոսել իմանա, այլ ոչ թե շունչդ պահած սպասես, թե երբ է նախագահդ բարեհաջող ավարտելու խոսքը`առանց լեզվի սայթաքման ու բառերի խեղաթյուրման:Սա` ի դեպ
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հարցմանը, ապա ասեմ, որ ես քվեարկել եմ ընդդեմ իշխանությանը,  ողջ պատասխանատվությունը հին և նոր իշխանության խղճին է :

----------


## Տրիբուն

*ՀԺ, Խմբագրական, հուլիսի 3*
Սերժ Սարգսյանի առաջին իսկ անդրադարձը մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի փաստական հանգամանքներին աչքի ընկավ աղաղակող ստահոդությամբ: Ռուսական «Կոմերսանտ» թերթին տված հարցազրույցում նա հայտարարեց, թե մարտի 1-ի բոլոր 10-ը զոհերը սպանվել են հրապարակից 1 կմ հեռու: Իհարկե, դժվար է ասել, թե ի՞նչ նկատի ունի Սերժ Սարգսյանը հրապարակ ասելով, բայց ենթադրվում է, որ խոսքը Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մերձակա տարածքի մասին է, որտեղ ընթանում էր մարտի 1-ի մեր հանրահավաքը: Արձանագրենք նաեւ, որ 10 զոհերից երկուսը մահացել են հիվանդանոցում` մարտի 1-ից շատ օրեր անց: Եւ այնուամենայնիվ, ինչո՞ւմ է ստում Սերժ Սարգսյանը եւ ինչո՞ւ: Խնդիրն այն է, որ ցուցարարների առաջին, երկրորդ զոհերը արձանագրվել են Երեւանի «Ձկան խանութի» մոտ` Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ փողոցի եզրին, Մաշտոցի պողոտա-Պարոնյան-Գր. Լուսավորիչ փողոցները միավորող էստակադայի վրա: Այս վայրում զորքը եւ ցուցարարները կանգնած են եղել դեմ-դիմաց` 5-10 մետր հեռավորության վրա, իսկ նրանց արանքում շարժման մի քանի ակտիվիստներ են գտնվել` բախում թույլ չտալու համար: Եւ ահա, բախումը սկսվել է այն ժամանակ, երբ ցուցարարների ուղղությամբ կրակոցներ են հնչել, եւ ցուցարարները իրենց դեմքի վրա զգացել են իրենց կողքին մի ակնթարթ առաջ կանգնած երիտասարդներից մեկի ուղեղի եւ արյան ցոլքը: Ուրեմն, արձանագրենք. առաջին զոհը արձանագրվել է ցուցարարների եւ զորքերի բախման մեկնարկից առաջ, եւ այդ սպանությունը դարձել է բախման բուն պատճառը: Զոհվողը եղել է ոչ թե ոստիկան, այլ ցուցարար: Այդ սպանությունը տեղի է ունեցել Մյասնիկյանի արձանից առավելագույնը 300 մետր հեռավորության վրա: Իմ այս խոսքերին չհավատացողները կարող են ուշադիր նայել մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների մասին պատմող DVD-ն եւ կգտնեն ասվածը հիմնավորող փաստեր: Ուզում եմ հատուկ ուշադրություն դարձնել այդ DVD-ում առկա մի տեսարանի վրա, երբ ոստիկանական ջրցան մեքենան լվանում է իմ նշած վայրը, որը, ինչպես ապացուցում են նկարահանումները, ծածկված է արյամբ, ուղեղի եւ մարմնի այլ մասերի կտորներով: Հարց. ինչո՞ւ է ոստիկանությունը մաքրում, լվանում հետքերը: Շատ պարզ պատճառով, որ հնարավոր չլինի ապացուցել, որ բախումը սկսվել է այն բանից հետո, երբ ցուցարարները տեսել են, որ իրենց սպանում են: «Լվացման» այդ գործընթացը, ի դեպ, ապացուցում է, որ նախապես պլանավորված են եղել ոչ միայն սպանությունները, այլեւ դրանց հիմնավորումները, եւ երբ 1500 դրամով սկսած, իսկ հիմա 50 դոլարի մակարդակի հասած պուտանկաները հայտարարում էին, որ զոհերը իրենք են մեղավոր` զոհված լինելու համար, հենց նախապես գծագրված վարկածն էին առաջ մղում: Ու հիմա Սերժ Սարգսյանի ասածի իմաստն այն է, որ սպանված քաղաքացիական անձինք այն մարդիկ են, ովքեր հանրահավաքի վայրից 1 կիլոմետր հեռու խանութ էին թալանում: Բայց խանութ թալանողները չէին կարող սպանվել, որովհետեւ, ինչպես պարզվեց, Սերժ Սարգսյանի վստահված անձինք են եղել եւ կատարում էին երկրի բարձրագույն ղեկավարության հատուկ հանձնարարությունները: Ու մինչ նրանք անարգել թալանում էին նախապես կրճատված տեսականիով խանութները, ոստիկանությունը լվանում էր ոճրագործության հետքերը, որ իրադարձություններից 4 ամիս անց իշխանությունը իր ուզած լեգենդներն ու ստերը շրջանառության մեջ դնելու հնարավորություն ունենա: Չստացվեց ու չի ստացվի:

*Հ.Գ. Չեմ բացառում, որ առաջին ցուցարարը սպանվել է հենց Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի նախկին շենքի մոտ` Գր. Լուսավորիչ-Զաքյան փողոցների խաչմերուկում: Բայց այս վարկածի անհերքելի ապացույցներ այս պահին չունեմ: Ասեմ նաեւ, որ ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազության վարկածները` սպանությունների վայրերի վերաբերյալ, հիմնականում մտացածին են թվում եւ ոչ մի վստահություն չեն ներշնչում:      

ՆԻԿՈԼ ՓԱՇԻՆՅԱՆ *

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հրատարակված է Հունիս 25, 2008
> *ՊԱՏԱՌԻԿՆԵՐ ՕՐԱԳՐԻՑ. «ԿՐԱԿՈՑՆԵՐ» «ՄԱՐՏԱԿԱՆ ՓԱՄՓՈՒՇՏՆԵՐԻՑ»...*
> 
> 
> *26.02.08* «Հովիկից հետո ամեն ինչ մթնեց: Չկարողացա բարձրանալ ու կանգնել: Տեսնում էի, թե ինչպես են Մանեն, Լուսինեն լացում...գոռալով: Ժամը 21: 05. Մանեի, Լուսինեի ու Մհերի հետ գնացի հրապարակ` ուժ ստանալու: Տաթեւիկն այնտեղ էր: Ոգեւորված եկանք տուն»:
> 
> *29.02.08* «Այսօր ժամը 23-ին տագրս` Վարդանը եկավ: Ուզում էր տղայիս` Մհերին տանել հրապարակ` այնտեղ գիշերելու: Հագնվեց, արդեն դուրս էին գալիս: Բայց սիրտս նեղվեց, չթողեցի, որ երեխան գնար: Նեղացան եւ Վարդանը, եւ տղաս` «Ինչու՞ չես թողնում»... »: 
> 
> *01.03.08* «Առավոտյան ժամը 06: 50 դուռը զանգեցին: Վարդանն էր: Պատմեց արյունոտ առավոտի մասին: Ասաց` «Աստծո կա՞մքն էր, թե` մայրական բնազդը, որ թույլ չտվիր 12 տարեկան տղադ այդ գիշեր այնտեղ մնար»... ...Անընդհատ հեռախոսով կապվում էի աղջիկներիս հետ: Նրանք դուրս էին եկել: Ես չկարողացա նրանց հետ գնալ, շատ վատ էի զգում: Աղջիկներս եկան: Իմացա ջարդի մասին: Երեկոյան ավազակապետը հայտարարեց արտակարգ դրություն: Մեր առջեւ փակվեց ամեն ինչ: Չկար ոչ մի տեղեկություն: Մարդիկ վախենում էին շփումից, նույնիսկ` մեր հարազատները»... 
> ...


_Մարինա Բաղդագյուլյան_

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ուրեմն երեկ նորություններով տարածեցին հաղորդագրություն այն մասին, որ Իտալիայում 15 ոստիան, այդ թվում մի քանի բարձրաստիճան, դատապարտվել են *մի քանի ամսից մինչև հինգ տարի ազատազրկման* այն բանի համար, որ  2001 թվականին Իտալիայում անտիգլոբալիստների հանրահավաքի ժամանակ դաժան վերաբերմունք էին ցուցաբերել ցուցարարների նկատմամբ: 

Ի՞նչ էր եղել: Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ երբ անտիգլոբալիստները միտինգներ են անում, ապա ճանապարհին գրեթե ամեն ինչ ավիրում են: Կարաբիներները ցրել էին միտինգը, որի ընթացքում *8 հոգի վնասվածքներ էր ստացել, իսկ 1 հոգի հետո, հիվանդանոցում վնասվածքներից մահացել էր*: Բնականաբար զենք օգտագործելու մասին խոսք անգամ չէր կարող լինել: Վնասվածքները եղել էին հարվածներցի ու հրմշտոցից: Ու 15 հոգի դատվեցին: Դատարանի առաջ էլ մոտ 40 մարդ էր կանգնած:

Մեզ մոտ 10 հոգու քաղաքի կենտրոնում հրազենով սպանում են, իսկ մեր դատախազությունը մարտի մեկի գործով մեկ հոգու մինչև հիմա *նույնիսկ տուժող չի ճանաչել:* Ինչ բարեկեցիկ կյանք ու բարոյահոգեբանական մթնոլորտ եք ուզում մի երկրում, որտեղ տարրական, պրիմիտիվ արդարադատություն չկա:

----------


## Մարկիզ

*«ՀՐԱՄԱՆԸ ՏՎԵԼ ԵՄ ԵՍ»* 

Մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան տեղի ունեցած գործողությունների պատասխանատվությունը երեկ ստանձնեց ՀՀ ոստիկանապետի տեղակալ Ալեքսանդր Աֆյանը: 

Մարտի 1-2-ի դեպքերի եւ դրանց պատճառների ուսումնասիրության ԱԺ ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովը երեկ հրավիրել էր ՀՀ ոստիկանապետի ծառայության գծով տեղակալ Ալեքսանդր Աֆյանին, որը պարզաբանումներ տվեց մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան Ազատության հրապարակում ոստիկանության գործողությունների վերաբերյալ: Նա նախ նշեց, որ որպես տեղակալ, ինքն է պատասխանատու հասարակական կարգի ապահովման համար. «Այդ պարտականությունները դրված են եղել ինձ վրա՝ հասարակական կարգի ապահովում Թատերական հրապարակում»: Նշենք նաեւ, որ ավելի ուշ «Ազգային համաձայնություն» կուսակցության նախագահ Արամ Հարությունյանի հարցին, թե արդյոք նախագահ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի հետ կապ եղե՞լ է, նրան նախապես զեկուցե՞լ են իրենց ունեցած տեղեկությունները՝ փոխոստիկանապետը պատասխանեց. «Այո, բա իհարկե: Տեղյակ պահվել է»: 

Ալեքսանդր Աֆյանը հանձնաժողովի նիստում պնդեց պաշտոնական վարկածը, թե մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան նպատակ չունեին ցուցարարներին ցրելու եւ ժամը 7-ին հրապարակ էին գնացել զուտ տեղազննություն կատարելու համար՝ ստուգելու ստացված օպերատիվ տեղեկատվությունը, թե այնտեղ առկա է հրազեն եւ այլն: «Մոտեցել ենք, մի շարք անգամ բարձրախոսով հայտարարվել է, որ եկել ենք տեղազննություն կատարելու, եւ որպեսզի չխոչընդոտեն իրենց օրինական գործողությունները կատարելուն, բայց, ցավոք, դա տեղի չի ունեցել»,- ասաց փոխոստիկանապետը: Սակայն պարզվեց, որ անգամ այս հանձնաժողովին փոխանցված տեսաերիզում պատկերված է միայն այն, ինչ արդեն իսկ ցուցադրվել է հեռուստատեսությամբ՝ ոստիկանների եւ ցուցարարների ընդհարման պահը: Բայց տեսագրություն, որը կապացուցեր, թե իրոք արվել են նախազգուշացումներ՝ ներկայացված չէ: Այս մասին հայտնեց հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Սամվել Նիկոյանը: Հանձնաժողովի անդամները հետո փորձեցին պարզել՝ կա՞ նման տեսագրություն ընդհանրապես, ո՞րն է ապացույցը, թե ինչպես է սկսվել օպերացիան: Այս հարցը տվեց Արամ Հարությունյանը. «Եթե այդքան կարեւոր օպերացիայի էիք գնում՝ պիտի հասկանայիք, որ կարող են անկանխատեսելի, վատ հետեւանքներ լինել, ու, իմ կարծիքով, պիտի ապահովագրեիք ձեզ տեսագրությամբ»: Աֆյանի պատասխանն էր. «Կարծում եմ, մեր օպերատիվ ծառայություններն իրենց հետ պետք է ունենային տեսագրող հարմարանքներ: Հիմա չեմ կարող ասել՝ ձայնագրվել, տեսագրվե՞լ է, թե՞ ոչ»: Երկրորդ անգամ այս կապակցությամբ հնչած հարցին ի պատասխան՝ նաեւ ասաց. «Կարող է ընթացքում օպերատորը եղել է այս կողմ կանգնած, որովհետեւ ընե՜նց մեծ արձագանք էր ստացվել, մեծ խժդժոց էր ընդեղ, որ հնարավոր ա՝ մի հատված նկարված լինի, մի հատված նկարված չլինի: Դա ես չեմ բացառում»: 

Հայտնեց, թե այդ ժամանակ հրապարակում շուրջ 1000 ցուցարար կար, վրաններում ոչ ոք չկար. «Բոլորը նախօրոք զգուշացված էին» ու սպասում էին զինված, պատրաստ. «Զինված՝ ես հասկանում եմ մահակներով, քարերով եւ այլն»: Փոխոստիկանապետը պնդեց, որ երբ նախ 100-130 հոգանոց օպերատիվ խումբն է մոտեցել հրապարակին՝ «Եղել ենք առանց զենքի, անզեն եւ առանց հատուկ միջոցների»: Բայց երբ մոտեցել են՝ տարբեր խմբերից վրանների մոտ կանգնած անձանցից «կոչեր են հնչում, որ չենթարկվեք ոստիկաններին, թույլ չտաք ոչ մի զննություն եւ թույլ չտաք ոչ մի գործողություն կատարել: Սա փաստ է: Ինձ թվում է՝ սրա նկարները կան, տեսագրված, ինձ թվում է, կա, պետք է լինի: Եվ սկսում է ոստիկանների նկատմամբ սպառնալիքներ տեղալ, ոստիկանների մասին հայհոյանքներ, քարեր նետել, էդ երկաթից ձողերով՝ մետրուկես, 1,20 երկարությամբ արմատուրաների ձողերով եւ փայտի մահակներով սկսում են հարվածել անզեն օպերատիվ խմբի վրա»: Ըստ նրա՝ ցուցարարների դիմադրությունից հետո օժանդակ ուժերին, որոնք տեղակայված էին Մաշտոցի պողոտայում եւ Սայաթ-Նովա փողոցում «ազգաբնակչության անվտանգությունն ապահովելու, հասարակական կարգն ապահովելու հրահանգ է տրվել», եւ ընթացքում է որոշում կայացվել «այլ գործողություններ անել»: Հստակեցրեց. «Ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները հրաման են ստացել Թատերական հրապարակն ազատելու, որպեսզի խոչընդոտ չհանդիսանա՝ օպերատիվ ծառայություններն իրենց գործողությունները կատարեն»: 

Արծվիկ Մինասյանի հարցին, թե ո՞վ է ղեկավարել այս գործողությունը, եղե՞լ է օպերատիվ շտաբ, քանի՞ ստորաբաժանում է մասնակցել օպերացիային, պրն Աֆյանը պատասխանեց, թե մոտ 600 հոգի են ներգրավվել, ընդ որում՝ կտրականապես հերքեց, թե ԼՂ-ից որեւէ ստորաբաժանում է մասնակցել գործողությանը. «Օպերատիվ շտաբ, այո, եղել է: Դրա ղեկավարումը առավոտյան դրված է եղել ինձ վրա: Այդ միջադեպից հետո հրամանը տվել եմ ես»: Արծվիկ Մինասյանը հետաքրքրվեց, թե Գրիգորի Սարգիսյանը ներգրավված եղե՞լ է այդ շտաբում, եւ փոխոստիկանապետը բացասաբար պատասխանեց: Այդ դեպքում ի՞նչ էր նա անում առավոտյան հրապարակում: «Դա պետք է երեւի թե իրեն հարցնել,- ասաց պրն Աֆյանը:- Այսինքն՝ նախկին նախագահի անվտանգության պատասխանատուն, վարչության պետն ինքն էր, եւ ինքն էր պատասխանը տալու»: 

Հանձնաժողովում ԱԺՄ ներկայացուցիչ Արտավազդ Վարդանյանը հետաքրքրվեց, թե դեպքերի ավարտից 50-60 րոպե հետո՝ 8.30 սկսված, տեղազննության ժամանակ ինչո՞ւ չեն օգտագործել հատուկ միջոցներ. «Այսինքն՝ սովորական ձեռքով մետաղե ձողը, ատրճանակն ինչո՞ւ են վերցրել»: Փոխոստիկանապետը պատասխանեց. «Հարցը ճիշտ եք տալիս: Երեւի էդ էլ է շահարկվում, որ զենքերի վրա մատնահետքեր չկան... Ես չեմ խուսափում հարցին պատասխանելուց, բայց ես կխնդրեմ՝ այդ հարցը տվեք օպերատիվ ծառայություններին, որ իրենք պատասխանեն»: Սակայն նիստում ամենացնցող պատասխանը հնչեց ՄԱԿ նախագահ Գուրգեն Արսենյանի հարցին, որ եթե տեղազննության էին գնացել՝ ընթերականեր կայի՞ն, թե՞ ոչ: Եվ Ալեքսանդր Աֆյանը պատասխանեց «Բոլոր ցուցարարներն ինքնըստինքյան վկա էին, էլի»: 

Հ. Գ. «Ես համակարգի 30 տարվա աշխատող եմ: Եվ կոմունիստների ժամանակ եմ աշխատել, եւ ՀՀՇ-ի ժամանակ, եւ հիմա եմ աշխատում»,- Աֆյանի այս խոսքերը հիմք ընդունելով՝ հանձնաժողովում ՕԵԿ ներկայացուցիչ Հովհաննես Մարգարյանը հետաքրքրվեց, թե նման միջոցառումների դեպքերում ինչպե՞ս էր նախապատրաստվում ՀՀՇ-ն: «Ես չեմ կարող համեմատել մեկը մյուսի հետ: Ոնց կուզեք հասկացեք»,- պատասխանեց փոխոստիկանապետը: 


ԱՆՆԱ ԻՍՐԱՅԵԼՅԱՆ 
http://new.aravot.am/am/articles/politics/45209/view

----------


## Kuk

> *«ՀՐԱՄԱՆԸ ՏՎԵԼ ԵՄ ԵՍ»* 
> 
> Մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան տեղի ունեցած գործողությունների պատասխանատվությունը երեկ ստանձնեց ՀՀ ոստիկանապետի տեղակալ Ալեքսանդր Աֆյանը: 
> 
> Մարտի 1-2-ի դեպքերի եւ դրանց պատճառների ուսումնասիրության ԱԺ ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովը երեկ հրավիրել էր ՀՀ ոստիկանապետի ծառայության գծով տեղակալ Ալեքսանդր Աֆյանին, որը պարզաբանումներ տվեց մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան Ազատության հրապարակում ոստիկանության գործողությունների վերաբերյալ: Նա նախ նշեց, որ որպես տեղակալ, ինքն է պատասխանատու հասարակական կարգի ապահովման համար. «Այդ պարտականությունները դրված են եղել ինձ վրա՝ հասարակական կարգի ապահովում Թատերական հրապարակում»: Նշենք նաեւ, որ ավելի ուշ «Ազգային համաձայնություն» կուսակցության նախագահ Արամ Հարությունյանի հարցին, թե արդյոք նախագահ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի հետ կապ եղե՞լ է, նրան նախապես զեկուցե՞լ են իրենց ունեցած տեղեկությունները՝ փոխոստիկանապետը պատասխանեց. «Այո, բա իհարկե: Տեղյակ պահվել է»: 
> 
> Ալեքսանդր Աֆյանը հանձնաժողովի նիստում պնդեց պաշտոնական վարկածը, թե մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան նպատակ չունեին ցուցարարներին ցրելու եւ ժամը 7-ին հրապարակ էին գնացել զուտ տեղազննություն կատարելու համար՝ ստուգելու ստացված օպերատիվ տեղեկատվությունը, թե այնտեղ առկա է հրազեն եւ այլն: «Մոտեցել ենք, մի շարք անգամ բարձրախոսով հայտարարվել է, որ եկել ենք տեղազննություն կատարելու, եւ որպեսզի չխոչընդոտեն իրենց օրինական գործողությունները կատարելուն, բայց, ցավոք, դա տեղի չի ունեցել»,- ասաց փոխոստիկանապետը: Սակայն պարզվեց, որ անգամ այս հանձնաժողովին փոխանցված տեսաերիզում պատկերված է միայն այն, ինչ արդեն իսկ ցուցադրվել է հեռուստատեսությամբ՝ ոստիկանների եւ ցուցարարների ընդհարման պահը: Բայց տեսագրություն, որը կապացուցեր, թե իրոք արվել են նախազգուշացումներ՝ ներկայացված չէ: Այս մասին հայտնեց հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Սամվել Նիկոյանը: Հանձնաժողովի անդամները հետո փորձեցին պարզել՝ կա՞ նման տեսագրություն ընդհանրապես, ո՞րն է ապացույցը, թե ինչպես է սկսվել օպերացիան: Այս հարցը տվեց Արամ Հարությունյանը. «Եթե այդքան կարեւոր օպերացիայի էիք գնում՝ պիտի հասկանայիք, որ կարող են անկանխատեսելի, վատ հետեւանքներ լինել, ու, իմ կարծիքով, պիտի ապահովագրեիք ձեզ տեսագրությամբ»: Աֆյանի պատասխանն էր. «Կարծում եմ, մեր օպերատիվ ծառայություններն իրենց հետ պետք է ունենային տեսագրող հարմարանքներ: Հիմա չեմ կարող ասել՝ ձայնագրվել, տեսագրվե՞լ է, թե՞ ոչ»: Երկրորդ անգամ այս կապակցությամբ հնչած հարցին ի պատասխան՝ նաեւ ասաց. «Կարող է ընթացքում օպերատորը եղել է այս կողմ կանգնած, որովհետեւ ընե՜նց մեծ արձագանք էր ստացվել, մեծ խժդժոց էր ընդեղ, որ հնարավոր ա՝ մի հատված նկարված լինի, մի հատված նկարված չլինի: Դա ես չեմ բացառում»: 
> 
> Հայտնեց, թե այդ ժամանակ հրապարակում շուրջ 1000 ցուցարար կար, վրաններում ոչ ոք չկար. «Բոլորը նախօրոք զգուշացված էին» ու սպասում էին զինված, պատրաստ. «Զինված՝ ես հասկանում եմ մահակներով, քարերով եւ այլն»: Փոխոստիկանապետը պնդեց, որ երբ նախ 100-130 հոգանոց օպերատիվ խումբն է մոտեցել հրապարակին՝ «Եղել ենք առանց զենքի, անզեն եւ առանց հատուկ միջոցների»: Բայց երբ մոտեցել են՝ տարբեր խմբերից վրանների մոտ կանգնած անձանցից «կոչեր են հնչում, որ չենթարկվեք ոստիկաններին, թույլ չտաք ոչ մի զննություն եւ թույլ չտաք ոչ մի գործողություն կատարել: Սա փաստ է: Ինձ թվում է՝ սրա նկարները կան, տեսագրված, ինձ թվում է, կա, պետք է լինի: Եվ սկսում է ոստիկանների նկատմամբ սպառնալիքներ տեղալ, ոստիկանների մասին հայհոյանքներ, քարեր նետել, էդ երկաթից ձողերով՝ մետրուկես, 1,20 երկարությամբ արմատուրաների ձողերով եւ փայտի մահակներով սկսում են հարվածել անզեն օպերատիվ խմբի վրա»: Ըստ նրա՝ ցուցարարների դիմադրությունից հետո օժանդակ ուժերին, որոնք տեղակայված էին Մաշտոցի պողոտայում եւ Սայաթ-Նովա փողոցում «ազգաբնակչության անվտանգությունն ապահովելու, հասարակական կարգն ապահովելու հրահանգ է տրվել», եւ ընթացքում է որոշում կայացվել «այլ գործողություններ անել»: Հստակեցրեց. «Ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները հրաման են ստացել Թատերական հրապարակն ազատելու, որպեսզի խոչընդոտ չհանդիսանա՝ օպերատիվ ծառայություններն իրենց գործողությունները կատարեն»: 
> ...


Քավության նոխա՞զ, թե՞` հանցագործ.. :Think:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Քավության նոխա՞զ, թե՞` հանցագործ..


Էս իդիոտը/ նախ ասեմ որ խանութներ բան ունի/ տեղակալն ա հասարակական կարգի պահպանության գծով: Երեւի մտածել են, մտածել ու որոշել, որ քանի որ իրենց տարածած լուրերով էդ ժամանակ Ազատության հրապարակում ցուցարարները հասարակական կարգ են խախտել, ավելի լավ ա, որ դրան ուղարկեն: Ի պաշտոնե պատասխանատուն ինքն ա…Բայց երեւի պարտադրել են:
Վերջում էլ մի բան կսարքեն, կսարքեն քավության ոչխար ու ս... կանեն:
Երեւի…

----------


## Kuk

> Էս իդիոտը/ նախ ասեմ որ խանութներ բան ունի/ տեղակալն ա հասարակական կարգի պահպանության գծով: Երեւի մտածել են, մտածել ու որոշել, որ քանի որ իրենց տարածած լուրերով էդ ժամանակ Ազատության հրապարակում ցուցարարները հասարակական կարգ են խախտել, ավելի լավ ա, որ դրան ուղարկեն: Ի պաշտոնե պատասխանատուն ինքն ա…Բայց երեւի պարտադրել են:
> Վերջում էլ մի բան կսարքեն, կսարքեն քավության ոչխար ու ս... կանեն:
> Երեւի…


Միևնույնն է. եթե նշածդ ձևով ս..... անեն, պետք է դրա նպատակակետը լինի չորս պատերը` ճաղերի համադրությամբ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բոլորն էլ գիտեն, թե ով է սպանել մարտի 1-ի 10 զոհերին: Այդ մասին բոլորն են խոսում, բայց իրենց տներում: Ես ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ հայտարարում եմ` *իմ ամուսնուն սպանել է Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը: Ինձ համար այնքան կարեւոր չէ, թե ով է կրակել, ավելի կարեւոր է, թե ով է հրաման տվել: Իսկ կրակելու հրաման տվել է Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը: Եթե նա հրաման չտար, որեւէ մեկը չէր զոհվի*ՙ,- ասում է մարտի 1-ի զոհերից Արմեն Ֆարմանյանի կինը` Աննա Էլոյանը: Արմեն Ֆարմանյանի այն զոհն է, որի մարմինը մեքենայի վրա մարտի 1-ին փորձել են դուրս բերել ոստիկանների շրջափակումից: Այդ կադրերը հեռարձակվեցին գրեթե բոլոր հեռուստաընկերություններով:





> 28-ամյա Գրիգոր Գեւորգյանն այսօր ողջ կլիներ, եթե ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները նրան թույլ տային մարտի 1-ի երեկոյան Լեոի փողոցից դուրս գալ եւ ոտքով տուն բարձրանալ: 
> 
> Մարտի 1-ին նրա դիակը հայտնաբերել են Լեոյի եւ Պռոշյանի խաչմերուկում գտնվող կամարի տակ ` դեպի տուն տանող ամենօրյա ճանապարհի վրա: Մարտի 1-ի ողբերգության 10 զոհերից մեկը` Գրիգոր Գեւորգյանը, Կոնդի բնակիչ է: Գրիգորի կինը` Վարդուհի Բաղդասարյանը այսօր չի վախենում բարձրաձայն ասել, որ ամուսինը, երբ հնարավորություն էր ունենում մասնակցել Համաժողովրդական շարժման հանրահավաքներին, առիթը բաց չէր թողնում.





> Բացի դրանից ես նաեւ ճշտել եմ, որ եւ պաշտպանիչ բաճկոնների եւ սաղավարտների վրա հրազենային հետքեր չկան, բաճկոններն էլ են փորձաքննության ենթարկվել եւ պարզվել է, որ կան այդպիսիները, բայց դա ոչ թե հրազենային, այլ բեկորային հետքեր են՝ նռնակի պայթյունից: Զուտ, որպես հրազեն, չկաՙ,-՚Ա1+ՙ-ին ասաց հանձնաժողովի նախագահ *Սամվել Նիկոյանը, ով այս եզրակացության ֆոնի վրա ԱԺ-ի բարձր ամբիոնից Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին ուղղված հարց հնչեցրեց. ՚Ում ինֆորմացիայի հիման վրա էիք դուք ասում, որ կրակում էր ու թաքնվում ցուցարարը: Ուրեմն ձեզ խաբել ենՙ:*





> Սերժ Սարգսյանը *հոկտեմբերի 23-ին* կարգադրություն է ստորագրել Փորձագետների փաստահավաք խմբի ստեղծման եւ նրա գործունեության կազմակերպման կարգը հաստատելու մասին: Կարգադրությունը ուժի մեջ է մտնում պաշտոնական հրապարակմանը հաջորդող օրվանից: 
> ....
> Փորձագետների փաստահավաք խումբը (այuուհետ` Խումբ) իրականացնում է 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-2-ը Երեւանում տեղի ունեցած իրադարձությունների պատճառների վերհանմանը եւ բացահայտմանն ուղղված փաստերի հավաքումը


Լավ ժամանակին են փաստահավաք խումբ ստեղծում. դեպքերից յոթ ամիս հետո: Ինչո՞վ են տարբերվում սրանք թուրքից: Թուրքերը ցեղսապանություն չեն ընդունում, սրանք Երևանի մեջտեղը սեփական ժողովդրի վրա կրակելու ու մարդկանց սպանելու փաստը չեն ընդունում: 




> *ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազությունը պաշտոնապես հայտնում է. «Զոհված անձանցից ոչ մեկն այս պահի դրությամբ տուժող չի ճանաչվել, բնականաբար, տուժողի իրավահաջորդներ քրեական գործին ներգրաված չեն»:*


Ո՞վ կբացատրի, ինչ տարբերություն կա թուրքերի կողմից ցեղասպանությունը ժխտելու ու սեփական սպանված քաղաքացիներին տուժող չճանաչելու մեջ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *ԳԼԽԱՎՈՐ ԴԱՏԱԽԱԶԸ ՍԵՄՆԵԲԻԻՆ Է ՆԵՐԿԱՅԱՑՐԵԼ ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-Ի ԳՈՐԾԵՐԻ ՎԻՃԱԿԸ*
> 
> ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազ Ա.Հովսեփյանը այսօր ընդունել է Հարավային Կովկասում Եվրամիության հատուկ ներկայացուցիչ Պիտեր Սեմնեբիին:
> 
> Հանդիպման ընթացքում կողմերը քննարկել են մարտի 1-2-ին Երեւանում տեղի ունեցած զանգվածային անկարգությունների առթիվ հարուցված քրեական գործի նախաքննության ընթացքին եւ արդյունքներին վերաբերող հարցեր: ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազն ընդհանուր գծերով ներկայացրել է նախաքննական մարմնի ձեռնարկած քայլերը, արդյունքներն ու դժվարությունները: Տեղեկացրել, որ նախաքննական մարմնի առջեւ խնդիր է դրվել լիարժեք պարզել տեղի ունեցած անկարգությունների մասնակիցների ամբողջ շրջանակըըª ինչպես կատարողներին, այնպես էլ դրդողներին, օժանդակողներին եւ նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրի գործողություններին տալ իրավական գնահատական: 
> 
> Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի դրությամբ դատարան է ուղարկվել 89 քրեական գործ 104 անձի վերաբերյալ: Նախնական կալանքի տակ է գտնվում 7 անձ, որոնց մասով նախաքննությունն ավարտվել է դեռեւս սեպտեմբերի սկզբներին եւ սեպտեմբերի 10-ից նրանց հնարավորություն է տրվել ծանոթանալու քրեական գործի նյութերին: Սակայն մտահոգության տեղիք է տալիս մեղադրյալների կողմիցª քրեական գործի նյութերին ծանոթանալու համար ողջամիտ ժամկետները խախտելու միտումը. արդեն 47 օր է, ինչ մեղադրյալներն ու նրանց պաշտպանները ծանոթանում են քրեական գործի 41 հատորներին: ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազը նշել է, որ նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրին մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել քրեորեն հետապնդելի կոնկրետ արարքներ կատարելու համար: «Լիովին ընդունում ենք Եվրոպայի խորհրդի պահանջը` որեւէ մեկը չպետք է պատասխանատվության ենթարկվի իր քաղաքական հայացքների, ելույթների համար եւ *մեղադրանքներ են առաջադրվել միայն կոնկրետ գործողություններ կատարելու` անկարգություններին անմիջական մասնակցելու, դրդելու ու օժանդակելու համար*»,- ասել է գլխավոր դատախազը, նկատելով, որ քրեորեն հետապնդելի արարքներ կատարելու համար առաջադրված մեղադրանքները մեզանում փորձ է արվում քաղաքականացնել, որովհետեւ անկարգությունները տեղի են ունեցել ոչ թե մարզական կամ մշակութային, այլ քաղաքական ուժի կողմից կազմակերպված հրապարակային միջոցառման ժամանակ:
> 
> *Հյուրի խնդրանքով անդրադառնալով արձանագրված մահվան 10 դեպքերի քննությանըª ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազը տեղեկացրել է, որ նախաքննությամբ հաջողվել է ճշտել մի շարք հանգամանքներ, սակայն ի հայտ են եկել որոշ խնդիրներ, որոնց պարզաբանման հարցում ակնկալում են միջազգային փորձագետների, փորձագիտական հաստատությունների օգնությունը:* Մասնավորապես` փորձագետները որոշակի դժվարություններ ունեն կիրառված հատուկ միջոցների նույնացման հարցում: Ոստիկանների կողմից կիրառված հատուկ միջոցների հետեւանքով ստացած մարմնական վնասվածքներից մահացել է 3 քաղաքացի եւ քննչական մարմինն ունի միջազգային փորձագետների մասնագիտական օգնության կարիքըª պարզելու կոնկրետ այն ինքնաձիգը, որից կիրառված հատուկ միջոցը դարձել է կոնկրետ քաղաքացու մահվան պատճառ: Գլխավոր դատախազը միաժամանակ տեղեկացրել է, որ քննության տվյալներով կիրառված հատուկ միջոցները եղել են ժամկետանց եւ քննության առջեւ խնդիր է դրվել իրավական գնահատական տալ իրավախախտում թույլ տված յուրաքանչյուր անձի գործողություններին:
> ...


Գրազ եմ գալիս: Եթե Սերժը մնաց նախագահ, Աղվանն էլ գլխավոր դատախազ, ամեն ինչի համար մարդիկ նստելու են, բացի սպանությունից: Ինչ տիպի տխմար մեղադրանք ասես դատարաններում չենք լսելու - սադրել, դրդել, բռթել, անկարգել: Բայց սպանության մեղադրանք չենք լսելու: Մարդիկ հո չե՞ն կարող իրենք իրենց վրա գործ հարուցել:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *ԱՂՎԱՆ ՀՈՎՍԵՓՅԱՆԸ ԼԱՎ Է ՎԵՐԱԲԵՐՈՒՄ ՓԱՍՏԱՀԱՎԱՔ ԽՄԲԻՆ*
> Այսօր Հայաստանի գլխավոր դատախազ Աղվան Հովսեփյանն ասել է, թե շատ լավ է վերաբերվում Երևանում մարտի 1-2 դեպքերի փաստահավաքփորձագետների խումբ ստեղծելուն:
> 
> Նա նշել է, թե փաստահավաք խումբն իրականացնելու է իր գործառույթները, որոնք կապ չեն ունենալու քննչական մարմինների գործառույթների հետ։ Որքան արդյունավետ լինի փաստահավաք խմբի աշխատանքը, այնքան ավելի շատ տվյալներ ու փաստեր կլինեն քննչական խմբի մոտ, ասել է Աղվան Հովսեփյանը։


Աղվանն էլ լավ գիտի, թե ինչ կարգի ֆուֆլոյի ու թոզ փչոցիի հետ գործ ունի: Փաստահավաք խումբ, դեպքերից յոթ ամիս հետո: Տղեք են էլի, թող իրենց համար փաստեր հավաքեն: 

Գրազ եմ գալիս: Կոնկրետ սպանությունների ու հրազենի կիրառման հետ կապված գոնե մեկ փաստ փաստահավաք խումբը չի հայտնաբերելու: Խանութից գողացած երկու զույգ կոշիկ, երեք բանկա ձեթ, երկու այրված մեքենա, երեք դրդիչ, մի երկու սադրիչ կգտնեն, որ կարած գործերով մի տաս տարի ուղարկեն գաղութ: Իսկ մարդասպան չեն գտնելու: Սերժի ստեղծած խումբը հո փաստ չի՞ գտնի, որ Քոչարյանի հետ ձեռ ձեռի գնան վանդակավոր արև դիտելու:

----------


## Rhayader

Կրակոցների պահը տեղի է ունեցել իմ ընկերներից մեկի պատուհանի տակ: Կրակել են ամբոխի միջից: Խանութներ ջարդելն էլ է եղել նրանց ձեռքի գործը: Բացի դրանից, ես լրիվ հավաստի աղբյուրներից գիտեմ, որ ամբոխը շրջապատող զորքը հրազեն չի ունեցել՝ այն ունեցել են միայն հատուկ նշանակության զորաջոկատները, որոնք ավելի ուշ են միջամտել, ինչպես նաև սնայպերները:
Մեղավոր է ժողովուրդը, որը, սահմանադրական կարգը խախտելով, կազմակերպել է ապօրինի միտինգ, չի ցրվել մի քանի օր անընդմեջ արված զգուշացումներից հետո, իսկ պետական օրգանների կողմից ցույցը ցրելու փորձին պատասխանել է զինված դիմադրությամբ:
Հաշվի առեք, Երևանի քաղաքապետարանը չի զրկել լևոնականներին՝ նստացույց անելու իրենց սահմանադրությամբ տրված իրավունքից, պարզապես Օպերայի դիմացի հրապարակը համարվել է ոչ նպատակահարմար դրա համար, քանի որ կարգուկանոն ու անվտանգություն ապահովելն այնտեղ դժվար էր, բացի դրանից՝ դա համաքաղաքային նշանակության կետ է, մշակութային կենտրոն, որը լևոնականները սարքեցին զուգարան (հոտի պատճառով ես Աստրալի կողքով չէի կարողանում անցնել):

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կրակոցների պահը տեղի է ունեցել իմ ընկերներից մեկի պատուհանի տակ: Կրակել են ամբոխի միջից: Խանութներ ջարդելն էլ է եղել նրանց ձեռքի գործը: Բացի դրանից, ես լրիվ հավաստի աղբյուրներից գիտեմ, որ ամբոխը շրջապատող զորքը հրազեն չի ունեցել՝ այն ունեցել են միայն հատուկ նշանակության զորաջոկատները, որոնք ավելի ուշ են միջամտել, ինչպես նաև սնայպերները:
> Մեղավոր է ժողովուրդը, որը, սահմանադրական կարգը խախտելով, կազմակերպել է ապօրինի միտինգ, չի ցրվել մի քանի օր անընդմեջ արված զգուշացումներից հետո, իսկ պետական օրգանների կողմից ցույցը ցրելու փորձին պատասխանել է զինված դիմադրությամբ:
> Հաշվի առեք, Երևանի քաղաքապետարանը չի զրկել լևոնականներին՝ նստացույց անելու իրենց սահմանադրությամբ տրված իրավունքից, պարզապես Օպերայի դիմացի հրապարակը համարվել է ոչ նպատակահարմար դրա համար, քանի որ կարգուկանոն ու անվտանգություն ապահովելն այնտեղ դժվար էր, բացի դրանից՝ դա համաքաղաքային նշանակության կետ է, մշակութային կենտրոն, որը լևոնականները սարքեցին զուգարան (հոտի պատճառով ես Աստրալի կողքով չէի կարողանում անցնել):


Շուտ-շուտ ե՞ք Աստրալ գնում: Կներեք, որ խանգարում էինք: 

Բա էտքան բանը գիտեք, ինչի՞ դատախազությանը ու փաստահավք խմբին տեղյակ չեք պահում, որ գնան բռնեն էտ կրակողին մի քսան տարի տան, կամ գնդակահարեն: 

Մեղավորը ժողովուրդն է, որ սահմանադրական կարգը խախտելով միտինգ էր անում, հա՞: Ընգեր, դու գիտես ընդհանրապես, թե ինչ է սահմանադրական կարգը: Կարաս մի հատ Սահմանադրությունից հոդված բերես, որտեղ միտինգն արգելված է: Թե՞ ես բերեմ, որտեղ գրված է, որ ժողովուրդը միտինգներ անելու իրավունք ունի: 

Ի՞նչ եք ստեղ դեմագոգիյաով զբաղվում ու անհայտ սահմանադրական կարգին հղումներ եք անում: Կարճ ասեք, որ ուզում էիք Աստրալ գնալ, բայց միտինգի պատճառով չէիք կարողանում, ու դրանից բացի ձեզ այլ բան չի հետաքրքրում:

----------


## Rhayader

> Շուտ-շուտ ե՞ք Աստրալ գնում: Կներեք, որ խանգարում էինք: 
> 
> Բա էտքան բանը գիտեք, ինչի՞ դատախազությանը ու փաստահավք խմբին տեղյակ չեք պահում, որ գնան բռնեն էտ կրակողին մի քսան տարի տան, կամ գնդակահարեն: 
> 
> Մեղավորը ժողովուրդն է, որ սահմանադրական կարգը խախտելով միտինգ էր անում, հա՞: Ընգեր, դու գիտես ընդհանրապես, թե ինչ է սահմանադրական կարգը: Կարաս մի հատ Սահմանադրությունից հոդված բերես, որտեղ միտինգն արգելված է: Թե՞ ես բերեմ, որտեղ գրված է, որ ժողովուրդը միտինգներ անելու իրավունք ունի: 
> 
> Ի՞նչ եք ստեղ դեմագոգիյաով զբաղվում ու անհայտ սահմանադրական կարգին հղումներ եք անում: Կարճ ասեք, որ ուզում էիք Աստրալ գնալ, բայց միտինգի պատճառով չէիք կարողանում, ու դրանից բացի ձեզ այլ բան չի հետաքրքրում:


Տրիբուն, կարդալ սովորի:
Աստրալն այնքանով կապ ունի, որ գրեթե ամեն օր գործի ցնալուց իրա կողքի փողոցով անցնում էի:
Ժողովուրդը միտինք անելուց պիտի ստանա քաղաքապետարանին ու թույլտվությոն պահանջի: Եթե քաղաքապետարանը մերժի, ժողվուրդը կարա դիմի սահմանադրական կամ միջազգային դատարան: Քաղաքապետարանն իր հերթին որոշում ա որտեղ ա անց կացվելու միտինգը, մարդիկ ա տրամադրում, որ անվտանգություն ապահովեն: Լևոնականներին առաջարկեր են չեմ հիշում, հանրապետական թե հրազդան մարզադաշտի կողքի մի հրապարակ, ինչից իրենք հրաժարվել են: Փաստորեն, ամեն ինչ արվել ա օրենքի շրջանակներում: Միտինգը կարելի էր ցրել հենց առաջին օրվանից, բայց Սերժը թողեց, որ լևոնականներն իրենք իրենց հեղինակազրկեն միջազգային հանրության աչքերում:

Իսկ կրակողի դեմքը տեսնեի, ինքս իրեն ցցի վրա կնստեցնեի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, կարդալ սովորի:
> Աստրալն այնքանով կապ ունի, որ գրեթե ամեն օր գործի ցնալուց իրա կողքի փողոցով անցնում էի:
> Ժողովուրդը միտինք անելուց պիտի ստանա քաղաքապետարանին ու թույլտվությոն պահանջի: Եթե քաղաքապետարանը մերժի, ժողվուրդը կարա դիմի սահմանադրական կամ միջազգային դատարան: Քաղաքապետարանն իր հերթին որոշում ա որտեղ ա անց կացվելու միտինգը, մարդիկ ա տրամադրում, որ անվտանգություն ապահովեն: Լևոնականներին առաջարկեր են չեմ հիշում, հանրապետական թե հրազդան մարզադաշտի կողքի մի հրապարակ, ինչից իրենք հրաժարվել են: Փաստորեն, ամեն ինչ արվել ա օրենքի շրջանակներում: Միտինգը կարելի էր ցրել հենց առաջին օրվանից, բայց Սերժը թողեց, որ լևոնականներն իրենք իրենց հեղինակազրկեն միջազգային հանրության աչքերում:
> 
> Իսկ կրակողի դեմքը տեսնեի, ինքս իրեն ցցի վրա կնստեցնեի:


Ես քչից շատից կարդալ գիտեմ, բայց քո դատելու ունակության վրա կասկածում եմ:

Հիմա քո կողմից նշված «սահմանադրական կարգի» օրինակ բերելու ես, թե՞ ոչ:

Քաղաքապետարանի կողմից միտինգներն արտոնելու դրույթը, հարգելի օրինագետ, մտցվել է «հարհավաքների մասին» օրենքում փոփոխություններով Մարտի մեկի դեպքերի հետո: Սա ի գիտություն: Հրազդան մարզադաշտռի, կամ դինամոյի մոտ միտինգներ անելու վերաբերյալ քաղաքապետարանի որոշումներն ընդունվել են մարտի մեկից հետո տեղի ունեցած հանրահավաքների հետ կապված: 

Գրածդ ոչ մի բանը մարտի մեկի ու դրանցի առաջ տեղի ունեցած հանրավաքներին չի վերաբերվում:  

Հիմա գարծiդ միջի հակասությունները նայի 




> Կրակոցների պահը տեղի է ունեցել իմ ընկերներից մեկի պատուհանի տակ: *Կրակել են ամբոխի միջից:* Խանութներ ջարդելն էլ է եղել նրանց ձեռքի գործը: Բացի դրանից, ես լրիվ հավաստի աղբյուրներից գիտեմ, որ ամբոխը շրջապատող զորքը հրազեն չի ունեցել՝ *այն ունեցել են միայն հատուկ նշանակության զորաջոկատները, որոնք ավելի ուշ են միջամտել, ինչպես նաև սնայպերները:*


Զենք են ունեցել հատուկ ջոկատայինները, բայց կրակել են ամբոխի միջից: Երկաթյա տրամաբանություն է: 

Վերջում էլ կարդա Նիկոյանի վերջին հայտարարությունը, որ ոստիանների վրա ոչ մի հրազենային վնասվածքի հետք չկա: 

Ու մի հատ էլ կարդա քո գրածը, որտեղ քո աշխատանքի վայրի մասին ոչ մի տող չկա: Դու պռոստը, անցնում ես Աստրալի կողքով:

----------


## Rhayader

> հատուկ նշանակության զորաջոկատները, *որոնք ավելի ուշ են միջամտել*


Կարդալ սովորի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարդալ սովորի:


Փաստորեն, արդեն տաս հոգի զոհվել էր, ու հատուկ ջոկատայինները ավելի ուշ միջամտցեին, որ հանգստացնեն զոհերի հարազատներին: 

Ընկեր, բա դատախազությունը մինչև հիմա ինչի ոչ մեկի տուժող չի՞ ճանաչել: Լավ մի հոգի մարդասպան, ամբոխի միջից, ինչի՞ մինչև հիմա ձրբակալված չի: Հարյուր հազար հոգի մարդ կար, մի հատ վկա չկա՞ մինչև հիմա:  

Ի՞նչ ես գլուխ հառթուկում: Երկու հատ օրենք ես ես լսել Հայլուրով, օրինագետ ես դարձել, ժամանակներն էլ խառնել ես, թե երբ ինչ  են ընդունել, ու երբ է ուժի մեջ մտել: 

*Հիմա սահմանադրական կարգին հղում անելու ես, թե՞ ոչ, որ մենք էլ իմանանք, որ միտինգ անելը սահմանադրական կարգի խախտում է, ու էլ սրանից հետո միտինգ չանենք: *

----------


## Rhayader

> Փաստորեն, արդեն տաս հոգի զոհվել էր, ու հատուկ ջոկատայինները ավելի ուշ միջամտցեին, որ հանգստացնեն զոհերի հարազատներին: 
> 
> Ընկեր, բա դատախազությունը մինչև հիմա ինչ ոչ մեկի տուժող չի՞ ճանաչել: Լավ մի հոգի մարդասպան, ամբոխի միջից ինչի մինչև հիմա ձրբակալված չի: Հարյուր հազար հոգի մարդ կար, մի հատ վկա չկա՞ մինչև հիմա:  
> 
> Ի՞նչ ես գլուխ հառթուկում: Երկու հատ օրենք ես ես լսել Հայլուրով օրինագետ ես դարձել, ժամանակներն էլ խառնել ես, թե երբ են ինչ ընդունել, ու երբ է ուժի մեջ մտել: 
> 
> *Հիմա սահմանադրական կարգին հղում անելու ես, թե՞ ոչ, որ մենք էլ իմանանք, որ միտինգ անելը սահմանադրական կարգի խախտում է, ու էլ սրանից հետո միտինգ չանենք: *


Հազար կրկնեցի, քաղաքապետարանը չի արգելել միտինգ անել, ինքը հրաժարվել ա էդ տեղը տրամադրել միտինգի համար: Եթե հակառակն ա, ապացուցի: Մենակ աբիժնիկ ՀՀՇ-ական աղբյուր մի նշի:
Ես չեմ համարում, որ կառավարությունը ճիշտ ա: Բայց լևոնի նման տականքի ձեռքին ինքնակամ գործիք դառած մարդկանց նկատմամբ խղճահարություն չունեմ:
Իսկ սա՝



> Ի՞նչ ես գլուխ հառթուկում: Երկու հատ օրենք ես ես լսել Հայլուրով օրինագետ ես դարձել, ժամանակներն էլ խառնել ես, թե երբ են ինչ ընդունել, ու երբ է ուժի մեջ մտել:


Գլուխ ԱՐԴՈՒԿԵԼԸ (փաստորեն, գրել էլ պիտի սովորես) չգիտեմ, բայց մեր մեջից ես չեմ ֆանատիզմի նոպաներից էպիլեպսիա ապրում: Ու վերջ տուր անձնական վիրավորանքներին, բանավիճում ես՝ նորմալ բանավիճի, հակառակ դեպքում ես շուռ կգամ ու կգնամ, եդ ժամանակ ինքդ քեզ վիրավորի ու կռիվ արա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հազար կրկնեցի, քաղաքապետարանը չի արգելել միտինգ անել, ինքը հրաժարվել ա էդ տեղը տրամադրել միտինգի համար: Եթե հակառակն ա, ապացուցի: Մենակ աբիժնիկ ՀՀՇ-ական աղբյուր մի նշի:
> Ես չեմ համարում, որ կառավարությունը ճիշտ ա: Բայց լևոնի նման տականքի ձեռքին ինքնակամ գործիք դառած մարդկանց նկատմամբ խղճահարություն չունեմ:
> Իսկ սա՝
> 
> Գլուխ ԱՐԴՈՒԿԵԼԸ (փաստորեն, գրել էլ պիտի սովորես) չգիտեմ, բայց մեր մեջից ես չեմ ֆանատիզմի նոպաներից էպիլեպսիա ապրում: Ու վերջ տուր անձնական վիրավորանքներին, բանավիճում ես՝ նորմալ բանավիճի, հակառակ դեպքում ես շուռ կգամ ու կգնամ, եդ ժամանակ ինքդ քեզ վիրավորի ու կռիվ արա:


Անձնական վիրավորանքները դու ես սկսել, քո անտեղի «կարդալ սովորի» արտահայտությամբ: Սպասում եմ ներողությանդ, ու կանցնեք նորմալ բանավեճի: 

Ընկեր, էլի եմ ասում, եթե խոսքը վերաբերվում է, մարտի մեկի ու մարտի մեկից առաջ տեղի ունեցախ բոլոր հանրահավաքներին, ապա քաղաքապետարանի որոշումներ դրանց հետ կապված չեն եղել, քանի որ «Հանրահավաքների մասին» օերնքում փոփոպությունները, որոնք քաղաքապետարանին իրավուն են տալիս արտոնել կամ արգելել հանրահավաք անցկացնելը, կամ սահմանել հանրահավաք անցկացնելու վայր, ընդունվել է Մարտի մեից հետո: Էսքան պարզ բանը կարող ենք հասկանալ, թե՞ ոչ: 

Աբիժնիկ ՀՀՇ-ական աղբյուրի տեղ ես չգիտեմ: Խոսքը վերաբերվում է ՀՀ սահմանդրությանն ու «Հանրահավաքների մասին»  օրենքին: 

Սահմանադրության մեջ խաղաղ հանրահավաքներն արգելող ոչ մի դրույթ չկա: Խոսք չկա նաև այն մասին, որ եթե միտինգավորները աղտոտում են տարածքը (որը շատ կասկածելի է), ապա պետք է նրանց ծեծել: *Այնպես, որ քո արտահայտությունն առ այն, որ միտինգները հակասահմանադրական են, ի սկզբանե սխալ է:* 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Ես չեմ համարում, որ կառավարությունը ճիշտ ա: Բայց լևոնի նման տականքի ձեռքին ինքնակամ գործիք դառած մարդկանց նկատմամբ խղճահարություն չունեմ:
> :


Իսկ ես ոչ մի խղճահարություն չունեմ կրիմինալ կառավարության ձեռքին ինքնակամ ստրկացածների նկատմամբ, ու հավատացած. եմ որ ոչ մի բարեփոխում այդ տեսակին չի փոխի; Այնպես որ, այդ տեսակին պետք է ուղարկել Բաղդադի ստրուկների շուկա; Ինչ տարբերություն հայ ղզլբաշի մոտ ստրկություն կանեն, թե արաբ էմիրի:

----------


## Rhayader

> Անձնական վիրավորանքները դու ես սկսել, քո անտեղի «կարդալ սովորի» արտահայտությամբ: Սպասում եմ ներողությանդ, ու կանցնեք նորմալ բանավեճի:


Ես քեզ չեմ վիրավորել, ես փաստն եմ նշել, երբ դու համառորեն հրաժարվում ես տեսնել, որ ես երբեք էլ չեմ ասել, որ միտինգները հակասահմանադրական են: Ես միայն ասել եմ, որ կան միտինգներ, որոնք հակասում են սահմանադրական կարգին: Ու մեկ էլ, որ էդ լևոնական թատրոնը նստացույցի հետ հենց դրանցից էր, ու իրան կարելի էր հենց առաջին օրը ցրել:




> եթե խոսքը վերաբերվում է, մարտի մեկի ու մարտի մեկից առաջ տեղի ունեցախ բոլոր հանրահավաքներին, ապա քաղաքապետարանի որոշումներ դրանց հետ կապված չեն եղել, քանի որ «Հանրահավաքների մասին» օերնքում փոփոպությունները, որոնք քաղաքապետարանին իրավուն են տալիս արտոնել կամ արգելել հանրահավաք անցկացնելը, կամ սահմանել հանրահավաք անցկացնելու վայր, ընդունվել է Մարտի մեից հետո: Էսքան պարզ բանը կարող ենք հասկանալ, թե՞ ոչ: 
> 
> Աբիժնիկ ՀՀՇ-ական աղբյուրի տեղ ես չգիտեմ: Խոսքը վերաբերվում է ՀՀ սահմանդրությանն ու «Հանրահավաքների մասին»  օրենքին: 
> 
> Սահմանադրության մեջ խաղաղ հանրահավաքներն արգելող ոչ մի դրույթ չկա: Խոսք չկա նաև այն մասին, որ եթե միտինգավորները աղտոտում են տարածքը (որը շատ կասկածելի է), ապա պետք է նրանց ծեծել: *Այնպես, որ քո արտահայտությունն առ այն, որ միտինգները հակասահմանադրական են, ի սկզբանե սխալ է:*


Փաստորեն մինչև մարտի մեկը ես ցանկացած պահի կարող եի գնալ, ասենք, հրապարակի մեջ տեղի կրուգի վար նստեի  ու նստացույց անեի, հա՞: Նույնիսկ մետրոյի կայարաններում մինչև էդ ամեն ինչի սկելը ուսուցողական տեսահոլովակներ էին ցույց տալիս նրա մասին, թե ինչպիսի միտինգ կարելի է անել ու ինչպիսին չի կարելի: Եթե գտնաեմ, կգցեմ Յություբ:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Ես քեզ չեմ վիրավորել, ես փաստն եմ նշել, երբ դու համառորեն հրաժարվում ես տեսնել, որ ես երբեք էլ չեմ ասել, որ միտինգները հակասահմանադրական են: Ես միայն ասել եմ, որ կան միտինգներ, որոնք հակասում են սահմանադրական կարգին: Ու մեկ էլ, որ էդ լևոնական թատրոնը նստացույցի հետ հենց դրանցից էր, ու իրան կարելի էր հենց առաջին օրը ցրել:


կխնդրեի ավելի կոնկրետ նշել թե ինչպես էին հակասում հանրահավաքները սահմանադրական կարգին. եթե ըստ քեզ որևէ կերպ հակասել են, նշանակումա կան որոշակի կետեր սահմանդրական որոնք խախտվել են այդ ընթացքում. նշիր խնդրում եմ հատկապես ինչպես են խախտվել,շրջանցվել,կամ Չհամապատասխանել...

----------


## REAL_ist

մի հատ հատ խնդրանք Needles In Eyes–ին էս խոսակցության վերաբերյալ


> Միտինգը կարելի էր ցրել հենց առաջին օրվանից


ապեր մի հատ օրենք ցույց կտաս որում գրվածա որ խաղաղ միտինգը կարա ցրվի?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փաստորեն մինչև մարտի մեկը ես ցանկացած պահի կարող եի գնալ, ասենք, հրապարակի մեջ տեղի կրուգի վար նստեի  ու նստացույց անեի, հա՞:


Հա:

----------


## ministr

Դե եթե ամեն ինչը օրենքի տեսանկյունից ես դիտարկում, կբացատրես առավոտ գիշերով առանց հայտարարությունների ու նախազգուշացման ժողովրդի վրա հարձարկվելը որ օրենքով է? Թեկուզ համարենք, որ խուզարկելու էին եկել: Վերջիվերջո օպերայում հավաքված ժողովուրդը կարող է թշնամի բանակ էր հարևան երկրներից? ՀԱՅ են, ու թեկնածուներից մեկին պաշտպանելը մարդուն չի զրկում իր ազգությունից ու իրավունքներից: Իսկ չես ուզում մի քիչ էլ երկար մտածես այն բանի մասին թե ոնց եղավ, որ էդքան ժողովուրդ հավաքվեց ու բողոքեց? Լևոնի խաթեր?

----------


## Chuk

> Կրակոցների պահը տեղի է ունեցել իմ ընկերներից մեկի պատուհանի տակ: Կրակել են ամբոխի միջից: Խանութներ ջարդելն էլ է եղել նրանց ձեռքի գործը:


Իրականությունն այն է, որ նույնիսկ իրավապահ մարմինները հիմա հայտարարում են, որ ոչ մի կրակոց ժողովրդի կողմից չի եղել, ոչ մի ոստիկան հրազենից չի մահացել, չի վիրավորել, որևէ վահանի վրա անգամ որևէ փամփուշտի հետք չի եղել: Նրանք ստիպված են խոստովանել և խոստովանում են, որ ժողովրդի մեջ եղել են քաղաքացիական հագուստով ոստիկաններ նաև ԱԱԾ աշխատակիցներ: Իսկ խանութների թալանով նույնպես զբաղվել են ոչ թե ցուցարարները, այլ հատուկ տարբեր տեղերից բերված դրածոներ: Քեզ պետք էր ընդամենը ուշադիր հետևել հատկապես վերջին օրերին արված հայտարարություններին ու իշխանական հանձնաժողովի արած որոշումներին: Վախենամ, որ եթե Սեմնեբին 2 անգամ էլ գնա-գա, արդեն քեզ կներկայացնեն ցուցակը, թե իրականում ովքեր են արել:

Այնպես որ ավելի լավ է ականջներիս լափշա չկախել:

հ.գ. Քոչարյանի փաստաբանություն անել պետք չի, իսկ եթե այնուամենայնիվ ցանկանում ես այդ գործը ստանձնել, ապա պաշտոնական տարբերակով դիմիր նրան, միևնույն է նա փաստաբանների կարիք ունենալու է դատարանի առջև կանգնելիս:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

*Մոդերատորական. ցինիկ գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Աբելյան

Ու էսքանից հետո ուզում ա վերադառնա:

Չնայած, որոշ մարդկանց ի՞նչ պետքն ա: Մեկ ա ասելու են. "Լևոնն ա, ուրեմն ձեր հետ չենք", "թող միտինգ չանեին", "երկրին կայունություն ա պետք"
Ում Մարտի 1-ով հնարավոր եղավ համոզել էս իշխանությունների բնույթի ու Լևոնի՝ էս իշխանություններին միակ այլընտրանքն ըլնելու մասին, իրանք համոզվեցին, իսկ մնացածը կյանքում չեն համոզվի:

----------


## Արտիստ

> Ու էսքանից հետո ուզում ա վերադառնա:
> 
> Չնայած, որոշ մարդկանց ի՞նչ պետքն ա: Մեկ ա ասելու են. "Լևոնն ա, ուրեմն ձեր հետ չենք", "թող միտինգ չանեին", "երկրին կայունություն ա պետք"
> Ում Մարտի 1-ով հնարավոր եղավ համոզել էս իշխանությունների բնույթի ու Լևոնի՝ էս իշխանություններին միակ այլընտրանքն ըլնելու մասին, իրանք համոզվեցին, իսկ մնացածը կյանքում չեն համոզվի:


կհամոզվեն միանշանակ :Smile:  կհամոզվեն այն ժամանակ երբ իրենք ընկնեն իրենց սիրելի իշխանության հարվածի տակ, թեկուզ բարօյական հարվածի...

----------


## Աբելյան

> կհամոզվեն միանշանակ կհամոզվեն այն ժամանակ երբ իրենք ընկնեն իրենց սիրելի իշխանության հարվածի տակ, թեկուզ բարօյական հարվածի...


Էն ա իրանք էլ են մեր նման թալանվում, մեր նման ենթարկվում իրանց հարազատ իշխանությունների քմահաճույքներին, բայց իրանք ասում են. "Լևոնը դարձավ, ինքն էլ ա թալանելու":

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Կրակոցների պահը տեղի է ունեցել իմ ընկերներից մեկի պատուհանի տակ: Կրակել են ամբոխի միջից:


Միամիտ մի եղիր: Ամբոխի մեջ հազար տականք է եղել: Անգամ եթե կրակել են, դա չի նշանակում, որ կրակողները եղել են հասարակ ցուցարարներ: Տրամաբանորեն, թե անտրամաբանորեն, որց ուզում ես դիտարկիր, ընդդիմադիրներին ձեռնտու չէր ինչ-որ պիստալետիկներից կրակելը………




> Խանութներ ջարդելն էլ է եղել նրանց ձեռքի գործը:


Ո՞վ ասաց: Հայլուրը՞…



> Բացի դրանից, ես լրիվ հավաստի աղբյուրներից գիտեմ, որ ամբոխը շրջապատող զորքը հրազեն չի ունեցել՝ այն ունեցել են միայն հատուկ նշանակության զորաջոկատները, որոնք ավելի ուշ են միջամտել, ինչպես նաև սնայպերները:


Լավ էէէ՜: Ուզում ես ասել, որ 18 տարեկանին պիտի ԱԿ տային ասեին գնա շարք կանգնի՞…
Հա, բա զենքը պետք է լինի հատուկ- ջոկատայինների մոտ: Ու էլի, չգիտեմ՝ ում մոտ…



> Մեղավոր է ժողովուրդը, որը, սահմանադրական կարգը խախտելով


Ժողովուրդը մեղավոր չի լինում: 



> Հաշվի առեք, Երևանի քաղաքապետարանը չի զրկել լևոնականներին՝ նստացույց անելու իրենց սահմանադրությամբ տրված իրավունքից, պարզապես Օպերայի դիմացի հրապարակը համարվել է ոչ նպատակահարմար դրա համար, քանի որ կարգուկանոն ու անվտանգություն ապահովելն այնտեղ դժվար էր,


*Խայտառակ ընտրություններից* հետո իրենց իրավունքների համար պայքարող քաղաքացիները մինիմումն էր ինչ կարող էին և ունեին բոլոր իրավունքներն անելու՝ շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքներ…




> բացի դրանից՝ դա համաքաղաքային նշանակության կետ է, մշակութային կենտրոն, որը լևոնականները սարքեցին զուգարան (*հոտի* պատճառով ես Աստրալի կողքով չէի կարողանում անցնել):


Աստրալի մոտից միշտ էլ էդ հոտն էկել ա: Դրա պատճառն այլ է: Սերժի փեսու կաֆեի ու նրան հարող այլ կաֆեների կեղտաջրերն ու փալաս-փուլուսը թափում են հենց այդտեղ՝ նշածդ մշակույթային օջախի մոտ…

Գլուխը թողած՝ ընկել ես պոչի հետևից…

----------


## քաղաքացի

Վայ քու արա: Հլը չե՞ք պարզել:


Լավ: Ներող կլնեք: Ես հելա:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Վայ քու արա: Հլը չե՞ք պարզել:
> 
> 
> Լավ: Ներող կլնեք: Ես հելա:


մեր երկու երրորդը պարզել ա, մնում ա էն մեկ երրորդն էլ պարզի

----------


## Kuk

> Ես քեզ չեմ վիրավորել, ես փաստն եմ նշել, երբ դու համառորեն հրաժարվում ես տեսնել, որ *ես երբեք էլ չեմ ասել, որ միտինգները հակասահմանադրական են: Ես միայն ասել եմ, որ կան միտինգներ, որոնք հակասում են սահմանադրական կարգին:* Ու մեկ էլ, որ էդ լևոնական թատրոնը նստացույցի հետ հենց դրանցից էր, ու իրան կարելի էր հենց առաջին օրը ցրել:


Ապեր, էս գրառումներդ կարդում եմ ու ուզում եմ մեջը գտնել մի հիմնավորում, թե ինչպես են այդ հանրահավաքները խախտում սահմանադրությունը, սահմանադրության կոնկրետ ո՞ր կետը կամ կետերն են խախտվել, նշի մի խախտված կետ ու մի փաստ բեր, որ այդ կետը խախտվել ա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ու մեկ էլ, որ էդ լևոնական թատրոնը նստացույցի հետ հենց դրանցից էր, ու իրան կարելի էր հենց առաջին օրը ցրել:


եթե նույնիսկ թատրոն էլ էր, ապա ասեմ, որ հաջողված թատրոն էր. այնքան հանդիսատես ուներ, որ սերժիկի շաքարը բարձրացել էր, որովհետև իրա ներկայացումներին մարդ չէր գնում




> Փաստորեն մինչև մարտի մեկը ես ցանկացած պահի կարող եի գնալ, ասենք, հրապարակի մեջ տեղի կրուգի վար նստեի  ու նստացույց անեի, հա՞:


Փաստորեն, դու քո իրավունքներն էլ չգիտես, հա?

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

ԱՌԱՆՑ ՑԻՆԻԶՄԻ ԵՎ ՑԻԱՆԻ–ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ՄՈԴԵՌԱՏՈՐՆԵՐԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ

Ես կարծում եմ, այսինքն, իմ կարծիքով, այսինքն, իմ կարծիքն եմ հայտնում, այսինքն, ինձ իրավունք տրված կարծիքն եմ հայտնում ձեզ, եւ հատկապես նրանց, ովքեր դեռ չեն կարողանում ճիշտ ըմբռնել, թե ինչ է օրենքը, ինչպես պետք է կարդալ այն, ինչպես հասկանալ, թարգմանել, մեկնաբանել, զրուցել. Ես կարծում եմ որ տարվա սկզբում տեղի ունեցած բախումների մեղավորը Երեւքանի Քաղաքապետարանն է, որը, ճիշտ է տվել է հանրահավաքի իրավունք, սակայն այն չի եղել ժողովրդի ապահովության սահմաններում։ Չի եղել Հանրահավաքի Տեւողության մասին կարգավիճակը։ Չեն եղել Հանրահավաքի կազմակերպության պատասխանատվության սահմանումները, այսինքն, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ներքին իշխանությունները լրիվ սխալ պատկերացում ունեն. Սա հայկական երեւույթ է։ Այդ սխալ պատրեկացումն առկա է այստեղ նույնպես։ Այնպես որ, ես ձեր վրա մեծ հույսեր չունեմ։ Ուղղակի փորձում եմ օգնած լինել ձեզ, իմ թանկագին հայեր, որ չկործանվեք։ :Think:

----------


## Kuk

> ԱՌԱՆՑ ՑԻՆԻԶՄԻ ԵՎ ՑԻԱՆԻ–ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ՄՈԴԵՌԱՏՈՐՆԵՐԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ
> 
> Ես կարծում եմ, այսինքն, իմ կարծիքով, այսինքն, իմ կարծիքն եմ հայտնում, այսինքն, ինձ իրավունք տրված կարծիքն եմ հայտնում ձեզ, եւ հատկապես նրանց, ովքեր դեռ չեն կարողանում ճիշտ ըմբռնել, թե ինչ է օրենքը, ինչպես պետք է կարդալ այն, ինչպես հասկանալ, թարգմանել, մեկնաբանել, զրուցել. Ես կարծում եմ որ տարվա սկզբում տեղի ունեցած բախումների մեղավորը Երեւքանի Քաղաքապետարանն է, որը, ճիշտ է տվել է հանրահավաքի իրավունք, սակայն այն չի եղել ժողովրդի ապահովության սահմաններում։ Չի եղել Հանրահավաքի Տեւողության մասին կարգավիճակը։ Չեն եղել Հանրահավաքի կազմակերպության պատասխանատվության սահմանումները, այսինքն, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ներքին իշխանությունները լրիվ սխալ պատկերացում ունեն. Սա հայկական երեւույթ է։ Այդ սխալ պատրեկացումն առկա է այստեղ նույնպես։ Այնպես որ, ես ձեր վրա մեծ հույսեր չունեմ։ Ուղղակի փորձում եմ օգնած լինել ձեզ, իմ թանկագին հայեր, որ չկործանվեք։


Ապե՞ր, քեզ կործանումից փրկելու հույսերդ արդեն վերացան, անցար հայերի՞ն: Հակոբ, կարաս դու մի օր մի հատիկ նորմալ գրառում անես, ախր հասկացի, մարդկանց նյարդերի վրա ազդում ես, դու հո վատություն անելու համար չես ապրում այ ախպեր: Հիմա թեմայի վերաբերյալ գրածիդ մասին ասեմ մի երկու տողով, բայց մեկա գիտեմ դու չես հասկանա, հասկանալու լինեիր վաղուց հասկացած կլինեիր, հազար անգամ ասվել ա, վերջերս էլ Տրիբունն էր մեկի գլուխը խցկում, էն էլ չէր մտնում, դունդուկ էր: Էդ հանրահավաքների համար քաղաքապետարանի թողնել չթողնելը դեր չունի, իսկ իրավապահները պարտավոր են բոլոր տեսակի միջոցառումների ժամանակ ապահովել մասնակիցների անվտանգությունը: Հիմա դու եկել ասում ես քաղաքապետարանն ա մեղավոր, քո ասածի վրա քո ծիծաղը չի գալի՞ս: Կա որ ասում ես հանրահավաքի տևողություն, էդ սաղ հիմար դրույթները եղել են օրենքում մարտի մեկից հետո կատարված փոփոխություններից հետո: Դու չես ասում, թե մենթերին հրամայել են, քսի են տվել խաղաղ ցուցարարների վրա, որ գնան ջարդեն մարդկանց, որ կարողանան ավարտին հասցնել իշխանագողության ծրագիրը: Ո՞վ առավոտը ժողովրդին ծեծեց, ո՞վ էր հրապարակում, որ հինգ հոգով մեկին գցել են գետնին ու սադիստավարի ծեծում են, ովքե՞ր էին, որ դիմադրություն ցույց չտվող քաղաքացուն ծեծելով, ջարդելով էին բերման ենթարկում: Տեսել ե՞ս էս ամեն ինչը, որտեղի՞ց պետքա տեսած լինես, գլուխդ դրել ես թևիդ տակ գնացել ես ուրիշ երկիր ու քո համար հանգիստ ապրում ես, ազատ ժամանակդ էլ վատնում ես մեր ներվերը սղոցելով, անիմաստ խոսալով, դատարկ վերլուծություններով: Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «ներքին իշխանություն», ովքեր են այդ իշխանության ներկայացուցիչները, կա նաև արտաքի՞ն իշխանություն: բայց, ամեն դեպքում, մեզ օգնելու փորձեր անելու փոխարեն, գտիր մեկին, ով կօգնի քեզ չկործանվել, եթե դեռ չես կործանվել:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Այնպես որ, ես ձեր վրա մեծ հույսեր չունեմ։ Ուղղակի փորձում եմ օգնած լինել ձեզ, իմ թանկագին հայեր, որ չկործանվեք։


Իսկ սույն դարակազմիկ միսիան Ձեր փխրուն և միաժամանակ տղամարդկային ուսերին ի վերուստ է դրված, թե՞ այնուամենայնիվ հիմնված է զուտ Ձեր ալտրուիստական ամենակուլ ձգտումների վրա։

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ԱՌԱՆՑ ՑԻՆԻԶՄԻ ԵՎ ՑԻԱՆԻ–ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ՄՈԴԵՌԱՏՈՐՆԵՐԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ
> 
> Ես կարծում եմ, այսինքն, իմ կարծիքով, այսինքն, իմ կարծիքն եմ հայտնում, այսինքն, ինձ իրավունք տրված կարծիքն եմ հայտնում ձեզ, եւ հատկապես նրանց, ովքեր դեռ չեն կարողանում ճիշտ ըմբռնել, թե ինչ է օրենքը, ինչպես պետք է կարդալ այն, ինչպես հասկանալ, թարգմանել, մեկնաբանել, զրուցել. Ես կարծում եմ որ տարվա սկզբում տեղի ունեցած բախումների մեղավորը Երեւքանի Քաղաքապետարանն է, որը, ճիշտ է տվել է հանրահավաքի իրավունք, սակայն այն չի եղել ժողովրդի ապահովության սահմաններում։ Չի եղել Հանրահավաքի Տեւողության մասին կարգավիճակը։ Չեն եղել Հանրահավաքի կազմակերպության պատասխանատվության սահմանումները, այսինքն, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ներքին իշխանությունները լրիվ սխալ պատկերացում ունեն. Սա հայկական երեւույթ է։ Այդ սխալ պատրեկացումն առկա է այստեղ նույնպես։ Այնպես որ, ես ձեր վրա մեծ հույսեր չունեմ։ Ուղղակի փորձում եմ օգնած լինել ձեզ, իմ թանկագին հայեր, որ չկործանվեք։


*Ցինիզմով ու ճշտով լի, ի սրտե ու մաքրամաքուր հայերենով գրված գրառում հատուկ թանկագին պրն. Հ. Գևորգյանի համար*
Երևանի քաղաքապետարանը չի արտոնել շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքները: Ճիշտն ասած, մարդիկ՝ ցուցարարները, չեն էլ սպասել, որ քաղաքապետարանը պետք է արտոնի իրենց խաղաղ բողոքի ակցիան: Կրկնում եմ կամ կրկնում ենք, խայտառակ, անօրեն, համատարած ահաբեկմամբ, կաշառակերությամբ ու անհավանական մեծ քանակությամբ խախտումներով անցած ընտրություններից հետո, խաղաղ բողոքի ցույցերը (անկախ նրանից, թե քանի հոգու մասնակցությամբ են անցել և քանի ժամ ու օր են տևել) նվազագույնն էր, ինչ կարող էր անել անարդարացիորեն խաբված, հիասթափված մի ողջ ժողովուրդ: Իսկ մարտի մեկը տեղի է ունեցել, որովհետև միայն ուժի գործադրումն ու հետագա արտակարգ իրավիճակը կարող էր պահպանել և շարունակական դարձնել ՀՀ-ում իշխող կլանաֆեոդալաօլիգարխաոստիկանական ռեժիմի գոյատևումը, որն ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունի հայրենիք, պետություն, ժողովուրդ, ժողովրդավարություն հասկացությունների հետ և միայն մտածում է իր գրպանն մի կոպեկ ավել լցնելու մասին:

Հ.Գ. Հակոբ ջան, ավատարիդ մեջ երևացող վառ անհատականությունը դու՞ ես:

----------


## Գրիգոր

Ես չեմ հասկանում, հլը ոչ մեկ չհասկացավ, որ Լևոնը ոչ մի բան էլ չի կարա անի.
Ես կարծում եմ իմ ծնողների ու մնացած հարազատներից ընտրությունը ճիշտ է՝ Սերժ Սարգսյան.
Եկենք չմոռանանք նաև, որ ժամանակին երբ Լևոնն էր իշխանություն, մի տենց խայտառակ ծեծ ու ջարդ էլ կազմակերպել ա ԱԻՄ - ի, ու այլ մի քանի կուսակցությունների մարդկանց վրա, երբ նրանք ցույց էին անում...
Համենայն դեպս նրանց ցույց անելու պատճառը պարզ էր՝ և ոչ թե պիտի Լևոնը լինի նախագահ ասելով ման գալ, ու աչք փակել իշխանության լավ գործերի վրա, ճիշտ ա իմ կարծիքով իրանք ընդամենը ցույցը պիտի ցրեին ջրցան մեքենաներով և ոչ թե միանգամից ոստիկանության միջոցով...

----------


## ministr

96-ին ընտրությունները կեղծվեցին, ու մի կողմից նույնիսկ ուրախ էի դրա համար, որովհետև Վ. Մանուկյանը նախագահացու չի: Ինչ վերաբերում է ծեծ ու ջարդին, միգուցե դեպքերը ըստ հերթականության դասավորենք? Ժողովուրդը բառիս նուն իմաստով գրավեց ԱԺ-ն, Արարքցյանի, Սահակյանի վիճակը կարծում եմ հիշում եք, ու նույնիսկ նման բանից հետո մեկ զոհ անգամ չեղավ: Ի միջի այլոց կրակ եղել էր երբ ամբոխը ներխուժել էր ԱԺ տարածք, բայց օդ: Եթե դժվար չի հետաքրքրվեք թե ում առաջարկն էր եղել կրակել, ու վերջին պահին ով էր ասել "բայց միայն օդ": Կարծում եմ 96 թիվն ու 2008-ի մարտի 1-ը բացարձակապես անհամեմատելի բաներ են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես չեմ հասկանում, հլը ոչ մեկ չհասկացավ, որ Լևոնը ոչ մի բան էլ չի կարա անի.
> Ես կարծում եմ իմ ծնողների ու մնացած հարազատներից ընտրությունը ճիշտ է՝ Սերժ Սարգսյան.
> Եկենք չմոռանանք նաև, որ ժամանակին երբ Լևոնն էր իշխանություն, մի տենց խայտառակ ծեծ ու ջարդ էլ կազմակերպել ա ԱԻՄ - ի, ու այլ մի քանի կուսակցությունների մարդկանց վրա, երբ նրանք ցույց էին անում...
> Համենայն դեպս նրանց ցույց անելու պատճառը պարզ էր՝ և ոչ թե պիտի Լևոնը լինի նախագահ ասելով ման գալ, ու աչք փակել իշխանության լավ գործերի վրա, ճիշտ ա իմ կարծիքով իրանք ընդամենը ցույցը պիտի ցրեին ջրցան մեքենաներով և ոչ թե միանգամից ոստիկանության միջոցով...


Ճիշտ ա, Լևոնը էլ բան չի կարա անի: Պողոս Առաքյալն էլ այս դեպքում անզոր կլիներ, քանի  որ մինչև հիմա իշխանությունների լավ գործերը գնահատողներ կան:  
Սերժը միակ ու անփոխարինելին է, Հովիկ Աբրահամյանն էլ վրից:
Մյուս անգամ նախագահ ենք ընտրում հարգարժան Սավել Ալեքսանյանին, ահագին լավ գործ ա արել, պեսոկից, բանից:  
Իսկ միտինգը ցրելը ջրցանով, թե ավտոմատով, մանրուքներ են: Առաջարկում եմ առանձնապես տանձի տեղ չդնել:

----------


## Kuk

> Ճիշտ ա, Լևոնը էլ բան չի կարա անի: Պողոս Առաքյալն էլ այս դեպքում անզոր կլիներ, քանի  որ մինչև հիմա իշխանությունների լավ գործերը գնահատողներ կան:  
> Սերժը միակ ու անփոխարինելին է, Հովիկ Աբրահամյանն էլ վրից:
> Մյուս անգամ նախագահ ենք ընտրում հարգարժան Սավել Ալեքսանյանին, ահագին լավ գործ ա արել, պեսոկից, բանից:  
> Իսկ միտինգը ցրելը ջրցանով, թե ավտոմատով, մանրուքներ են: Առաջարկում եմ առանձնապես տանձի տեղ չդնել:


Տրիբուն ձյա՞, դավաճանում ե՞ս սկզբունքներիդ, բա մենք որոշել էինք փողկապին ընտրել հաջորդին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա՞, դավաճանում ե՞ս սկզբունքներիդ, բա մենք որոշել էինք փողկապին ընտրել հաջորդին:


Էական տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում: 

Եթե տաս տարի նախագահած սադիստից հետո, նախագահ է նշանակվել ղումարբազը, որը, ի միջի այլոց, համաշխարհային ֆինասական ճգնաժաի արդյունքում առաջացած լիկվիդայնության պակասի պատճառով սկսել է խաղադրույքներ է անել Ղարաբաղով, ապա թող մյուսն էլ լինի փողկապը, Լֆրիկը կամ մեր քուչի Հովոն, ցենտր տղայա, ասեմ:  քեզ:

----------


## Kuk

> Էական տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում: 
> 
> Եթե տաս տարի նախագահած սադիստից հետո, նախագահ է նշանակվել ղումարբազը, որը, ի միջի այլոց, համաշխարհային ֆինասական ճգնաժաի արդյունքում առաջացած լիկվիդայնության պակասի պատճառով սկսել է խաղադրույքներ է անել Ղարաբաղով, ապա թող մյուսն էլ լինի փողկապը, Լֆրիկը կամ մեր քուչի Հովոն, ցենտր տղայա, ասեմ:  քեզ:


Լուչշը Հովոն, ապեր, լուրջ եմ ասում:

----------


## Kuk

*Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը հրապարակում է արտասահմանցի լրագրողի հետ Սամվել Նիկոյանի զրույցի ձայնագրությունը*


Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը այսօր հրավիրած մամուլի ասուլիսում լրագրողներին ներկայացրեց մի ձայնագրություն, որտեղ մարտի 1-2-ի դեպքերն ուսումնասիրող խորհրդարանական ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Սամվել Նիկոյանը արտասահմանցի մի լրագրողի ասել է, թե մարտի 1-ի երեկոյան Մյասնիկյանի արձանի շրջակայքում դիպուկահար է գործել: 

Լրագրողը հարցնում է. - «Ի՞նչ տեսակ զենքեր են օգտագործվել ոստիկանության կողմից ամսի 1-ին»: Նիկոյանը պատասխանում է. - «Մեր օրենքներով, մեր ոստիկանությունն իրավունք ունի օգտագործել պաշտպանական վահան, «դուբինկաներ», ջրցան մեքենա, արցունքաբեր գազ, «չերյոմուխայի» տարբեր տեսակներ եւ հրազեն»: Այնուհետեւ, «Մարտի 1»-ի հանձնաժողովի նախագահը մանրամասնում է զենքի տեսակները. - «Ոստիկանի կողքի հրազենից սկսած` անհատական, եւ ավտոմատ զենք, եւ մի հատ սնայպեր»: 

Դիպուկահարի մասին լրագրողին տեղեկացնելուց հետո Նիկոյանը շարունակում է. - «Ես ոստիկանությանը երբ փորձում եմ մեղադրել, որ կարող էիք խփել ոտքին, որ նա չմահանար»: 

Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը հայտնեց, որ երեկոյան Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչները հանդիպելու են Եվրոպայի խորհրդի մարդու իրավունքների հանձնակատար Թոմաս Համմարբերգի հետ: Կոնգրեսի համակարգողը նշեց, որ Սամվել Նիկոյանի հետ այս հարցազրույցը, հնարավոր է, կփոխանցեն նաեւ եվրոպացի պաշտոնյային: Այն նաեւ փոխանցվելու է մարտի 1-2-ի իրադարձություններն ուսումնասիրող Փաստահավաք խմբին: 

«Եթե հանձնաժողովի նախագահը, տիրապետելով նման տեղեկություններին, չի բացահայտում դա իր հանձնաժողովի աշխատանքների ընթացքում, դա լավագույն ապացույցն է, որ այդ հանձնաժողովին վստահել չի կարելի», - հայտարարեց Զուրաբյանը: 
Այսօր լրագրողների հետ զրույցում պարզաբանելով հիշյալ հարցազրույցում իր արած հայտարարությունները` Սամվել Նիկոյանը ասաց. - «Ես ասում եմ` այո, ոստիկանության սպառազինության մեջ եղել է մեկ դիպուկահար: Նրանք պաշտոնապես պատասխանել են իմ հարցին` մեկ դիպուկահարի ներկայությունը: Նման մեկ դիպուկահար եղել է»: 

«Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հարցին, թե սնայպերից վիրավորված, զոհված կա՞` ըստ իրենց տեղեկությունների եւ ներկայացված փաստաթղթերի, «Մարտի 1»-ի խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովի նախագահը պատասխանեց. - «Ոչ, այս պահին չեմ կարող ասել, հստակ չեմ կարող ասել»: 

*Ա1+*

----------


## Chuk

Բնականաբար նման բաները պարզելուց հետո խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովը դրանք չի ներկայացնի հանրությանը, եթե իր միջոցներով, աշխատանքերով դրան չհասնի ընդդիմությունը:

Ո՛չ, չեմ հավատում, որ դիպուկահարը մեկն է եղել, բայց այս պահին ինձ ամենից շատ հուզում է այն հարցը, թե ինչու՞ Նիկոյանն այս ամենը պարզելուց հետո չի ասել այդ մասին իր հանձնաժողովի անդամներին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ո՛չ, չեմ հավատում, որ դիպուկահարը մեկն է եղել, բայց այս պահին ինձ ամենից շատ հուզում է այն հարցը, թե ինչու՞ Նիկոյանն այս ամենը պարզելուց հետո չի ասել այդ մասին իր հանձնաժողովի անդամներին:


որովհետև վախենում է հենց նույն դիպուկահարից

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> որովհետև վախենում է հենց նույն դիպուկահարից


 :LOL:  Կարողա էդ նույն դիպուկահարը ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովի տանիքում սկսի զբաղվել չէ՞:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ԴԱՏԱԽԱԶՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԱՂՈՐԴԱԳՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ.ԴԻՊՈՒԿԱՀԱՐԸ ԿՐԱԿԵԼ Է ՈՏՔԻՆ
> [16:09] 22 Նոյեմբերի, 2008
> 
> Նախաքննությամբ ձեռնարկված միջոցառումների արդյունքում պարզվել է, որ անկարգությունները կանխելուն ուղղված միջոցառմանը մասնակցել են ոստիկանները եւ ՀՀ ոստիկանության զորքերի զորամասերի զինծառայողները, որոնց կազմում եղել է նաեւ *1 դիպուկահար*: Քննչական մարմինը ճշտել է դիպուկահարի ինքնությունը, ով 2008 թվականի հունիս ամսին հարցաքննվել է: *Ոստիկանությունից առգրավված մատյանների ուսումնասիրությամբ պարզվել է, որ դիպուկահարին հատկացված է եղել ՍՎԴ տեսակի հրացան:* 
> Սույն հանգամանքը նախաքննական մարմինը, ինչպես արդեն նշել ենք, պարզել է դեռեւս հունիս ամսին, ինչի մասին հասարակության առավել լայն շրջանակներին տեղեկատվություն չի տրամադրվել նախաքննության շահերից ելնելով. դիպուկահարի հայտնած տեղեկությունների ուղղությամբ նախաքննությունը դեռեւս շարունակվում է եւ դրանց հրապարակումը կարող էր խոչընդոտել քննությանը: 
> 
> ....
> 
> *Ատրճանակով զինված հանցագործին վնասազերծելու եւ զինվորների կյանքին սպառնացող վտանգը չեզոքացնելու նպատակով դիպուկահարը կրակել է նրա ոտքին:* Վնասվածք ստացած անձը հասցրել է թաքնվել: Նրան հայտնաբերելու ուղղությամբ կատարված աշխատանքները դեռեւս արդյունք չեն տվել:


Կամաց-կամաց տեղ ենք հասնում: Փաստորեն դիպուկահար է եղել: Փաստորեն դիոպւկահարը նաև կրակել է: Բա ու՞ր մնացին դատախազության հայտարարություններն այն մասին, որ հրազեն չի կիրառվել: Թե՞ ՍՎԴ հրացանը հրազեն չի: Իսկ դատախազության մամլո ծառայության նկատմամբ գործ ինչի՞ չի հարուցվում ակնհայտ սուտ տեղակտվություն տարածելու ու հանրությանը մոլորեցնելու համար: 

Ո՞վ են արա սրանք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՚ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐ Է ՊԱՐԶԵԼ` ՈՎ Է ԵՎ ԻՆՉ ԶԵՆՔԻՑ Է ԿՐԱԿԵԼ ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-ԻՆՙ
> [19:31] 22 Նոյեմբերի, 2008
> 
> 
> ՚Ա1+ՙ-ի հարցին պարոն ԵԽ Մարդու իրավունքների հանձնակատար Թոմաս Համմարբերգը պատասխանեց. *՚Ինձ հայտնի պատկերն այն է, որ 10 մարդ է սպանվել, որոնցից 2-ը ոստիկան են, իսկ 8-ը` ցուցարարներ: Սպանվածներից 3-ի մարմիններում հայտնաբերվել են գազային զենքի պարկուճներ, որոնք այնքան են ներխուժել մարմինների մեջ, որ մահվան պատճառ են դարձել:* Այդ պարկուճները արձակված են ոստիկանության ձեռքում գտնված զենքից եւ հայտնի է ոստիկանության ծառայողների այն նեղ շրջանակը, որոնց տրվել են այդ զենքերը: Ես ինքս ենթադրում էի, որ թերեւս հնարավոր է պարզել, թե ում զենքին է գտնվել այն զենքը, որից արձակված պարկուճը դարձել է մահվան պատճառ: Արդեն 2 անգամ ես այս հարցը քննարկել եմ դատախազությունում: *Նրանց պատասխանն այն է, որ շարունակում են ջանասիրաբար աշխատել հենց այս հարցի շուրջ, սակայն դեռ հնարավոր չի եղել ճշգրիտ պարզել այդ հարցըՙ:* 
> ...
> 
> 
> *Իսկ ի՞նչ են ձեզ հայտնել գլխին ստացված հրազենի վնասվածքից զոհվածի,մասնավորապես Գրիգոր Գեւորգյանի սպանության մասին, ի՞նչ զենքից են նրա գլխին կրակել*` ՚ Ա1+ՙ-ի մեկ այլ հարցին` պարոն Համմարբերգը պատասխանեց.՚Նախորդ իմ հանդիպման ընթացքում մենք դատախազությունում քննարկել ենք նաեւ ձեր հիշատակած հարցը, սակայն ոչ խորը: Ես ինքս դատաբժշկական փորձագետ չեմ եւ միայն մակերեսային կարող եմ անդրադառնալ այդ հարցինՙ: 
> ...


Ինչ-որ շատ ջանասիրաբար են աշխատում այդ ուղղությամբ: Երկու փամփուշտի ծագում են պարզում արդեն ութ ամիս է:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ատրճանակով զինված հանցագործին վնասազերծելու եւ զինվորների կյանքին սպառնացող վտանգը չեզոքացնելու նպատակով դիպուկահարը կրակել է նրա ոտքին: Վնասվածք ստացած անձը հասցրել է թաքնվել: Նրան հայտնաբերելու ուղղությամբ կատարված աշխատանքները դեռեւս արդյունք չեն տվել:


Ապեր էս պիստալետով կրակողը Պարոն Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի հեռուստատեսությամբ տված ցուցմունքի հերոսն է. էն որ ցուցարարների թիկունքից կրակում էր ու նորից թաքնվում… Դե ցուցմունքին կյանք են տվել ու ցուցմունքի հիման վրա գործ է ստեղծվել որը հիմնավորում է սնայպերի անհրաժեշտությունը։ Դե հո չեն ասի թե մի ամբողջ Նախագահ է կեղծ ցուցմունք տվել, ավելի լավ է ասեն դատախազության հայտարարությունը ճիշտ չեք հասկացել, նրանք նկատի ունեին որ խաղա՛ղ ցուցարարների նկատմամբ հրազեն չի կիրառվել…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր էս պիստալետով կրակողը Պարոն Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի հեռուստատեսությամբ տված ցուցմունքի հերոսն է. էն որ ցուցարարների թիկունքից կրակում էր ու նորից թաքնվում… Դե ցուցմունքին կյանք են տվել ու ցուցմունքի հիման վրա գործ է ստեղծվել որը հիմնավորում է սնայպերի անհրաժեշտությունը։ Դե հո չեն ասի թե մի ամբողջ Նախագահ է կեղծ ցուցմունք տվել, ավելի լավ է ասեն դատախազության հայտարարությունը ճիշտ չեք հասկացել, նրանք նկատի ունեին որ խաղա՛ղ ցուցարարների նկատմամբ հրազեն չի կիրառվել…


Հոպար, լավն էր մեկնաբանությունդ: Դու ինչի՞ դատախազությունում գործի չես անցնում: Մեջք չունե՞ս: 

Բայց կարևորը գիտես որն է, որ «վնասվածք ստացած անձը հասցրել է թաքնվել»: Այդ ընթացքում դիպուկահարաը փորձել է փախուստի դիմող անձին տապալել՝ մի քանի կրակոցներ արձակելով նրա հետևից, ու պատահաբար սպանել է ևս մի քանի հոգու, որոնցից մեկին՝ իրենց բալկոնում ուղիղ ճակատին կրակելով:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հոպար, լավն էր մեկնաբանությունդ: Դու ինչի՞ դատախազությունում գործի չես անցնում: Մեջք չունե՞ս: 
> 
> Բայց կարևորը գիտես որն է, որ «վնասվածք ստացած անձը հասցրել է թաքնվել»: Այդ ընթացքում դիպուկահարաը փորձել է փախուստի դիմող անձին տապալել՝ մի քանի կրակոցներ արձակելով նրա հետևից, ու պատահաբար սպանել է ևս մի քանի հոգու, որոնցից մեկին՝ իրենց բալկոնում ուղիղ ճակատին կրակելով:


Ապեր, դատախազության հաղորդագրության մեջ էս սնայպերի առկայության հիմնավորումը դեռ  փառք է, դու սա տես՝ 



> Նախաքննության ունեցած տվյալներով՝ Լեո-Պարոնյան փողոցների խաչմերուկից զինծառայողների ուղղությամբ նռնակ է նետվել: Պայթյուն է տեղի ունեցել բուժտեխնիկայի խանութի և Օպել մակնիշի մեքենայի արանքում: Նկատի ունենալով, որ որոշ ուժեր եւ նրանց ծառայող լրատվամիջոցներ անհարկի շահարկում են անկարգությունների ժամանակ մարտական նռնակների օգտագործման փաստը՝ հայտարարում ենք, որ անկարգությունների մասնակիցների կողմից մարտական նռնակներ, պայթուցիկ նյութեր ոստիկանների նկատմամբ 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-ին կիրառվել են, որի հետեւանքով մահացել է նաեւ ոստիկանության կապիտան Համլետ Թադեւոսյանը:
> 
> Իրականությանը չեն համապատասխանում բոլոր այն պնդումները, թե, իբր, Հ.Թադեւոսյանի դիակից հանված մետաղական բեկորները փորձաքննության չեն ենթարկվել: Փորձաքննության ենթարկվել են ոչ միայն նրա, այլ նաեւ մյուս անձանց դիակներից հայտնաբերված գնդակները եւ փորձաքննության եզրակացության համաձայն՝ Հ.Թադեւոսյանի դիակի եւ հագուստի վրայից հայտնաբերված բեկորները բեկորացվել են պայթյունի հետևանքով, որոնք գործարանային արտադրության Ֆ-1, ՌԳԴ-5, և ՌԳ-42 տեսակի նռնակների պայթեցնելու համար նախատեսված ՈՒԶՌԳՄ տեսակի պայթուցիչի միացման ականոցի վերին հատվածի բեկոր են: Միաժամանակ տեղեկացնում ենք, որ ոստիկանության զորքերի սպառազինության մեջ մարտական նռնակներ չեն եղել:


Սրանք կարծում են, թե Հայաստանում էլ ոչ մեկ ռազմագիտություն չի հիշում… Ուրեմն իրենց նշած նռնակներից «ամենաթույլիկը»՝ ՌԳԴ-5-ը, որ հարձակողական նռնակ է, 15-20 մետր մահացու ռադիուս ունի, իսկ Ֆ-1-ը՝ 30 մետր, մինչև 300 բեկորներով և ոստիկանության կապիտան Համլետ Թադեւոսյանը առնվազն 15 մետրի վրա պիտի մենակ լիներ, որպեսզի միայն ինքը զոհվեր ու էլ ոչ մեկ գոնե չվիրավորվեին, դրա համար հնարել են այն վարկածը, թե նա պառկել է նռնակի վրա, որպեսզի պաշտպանի ընկերներին։ Այդ դեպքում նրա մարմինը պիտի կտոր–կտոր լիներ ու ոչ թե զապալի բեկոր հայտնաբերեին, այլ նռնակի կարգին բեկորներ, իսկ պայթյունի վայրում պիտի առաջանար փոս, որը և կլիներ նռնակի պայթյունի ապացույցը, ու ըստ տրամաբանության «Հայլուր»–ը պիտի այդ փոսը մի կես ժամ ցույց տար ու կոխեր հեռուստադիտողի աչքը։ Սրանք բացահայտորեն ծաղրում են սովետական արտադրության զենքերը, լրիվ խլապուշկայի տեղ են դրել… Իսկ այդ «պայթուցիչի բեկոր» կոչվածը նույն մատերիալից է, ինչ որ հրազենային փամփուշտի շապիկը, իսկ վերջինս հաճախ մնում է զոհի մարմնում, իսկ պողպատե միջուկը դուրս է գալիս…  
Լավ չե՜ք աշխատըմ, լավ չեք աշխատըըըըը՜մ…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իսկ պայթյունի վայրում պիտի առաջանար փոս, որը և կլիներ նռնակի պայթյունի ապացույցը, ու ըստ տրամաբանության «Հայլուր»–ը պիտի այդ փոսը մի կես ժամ ցույց տար ու կոխեր հեռուստադիտողի աչքը…


Չէ Վիշապ, քեզ դատախազությունում գործի չեն ընդունի: Փոսը չեն հասցրել նկարել, քանի որ ցուցարարները բացի հրազենից ու նռնակներից, զինված են եղել նաև ասֆալտ փռող տեխնիկայով: Ու ամեն նռնակի պայքունից հետո արագ-արագ փոսերը լցրել ու ասֆալտ են արել:

----------


## Expert

Մարտի 1–ի դեպքերի համար բոլորս էլ ունենք մեր մեղքի բաժինը բոլորս էլ մեղավոր ենք պետք չէ մեղավորներ ման գալ և ընդդիմությունը և իշխանությունը և քաղաքացիներս մեղավոր ենք։


*Մոդերատորական։ Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն թույլատրվում լրիվ մեծատառերով, ինչպես նաև լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները: Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը,  Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման: Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։
Այս անգամ ես գրառումը ուղղել եմ, դարձրել փոքրատառերով ու հայատառ, բայց այսուհետև ինքներդ գրեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությանը համապատասխան։*

----------


## Աբելյան

ամենամեղավորը Ադամն ա, որ էն խնձորից կծեց, թե չէ հիմա սաղս դրախտում էինք ապրելու

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մարտի 1–ի դեպքերի համար բոլորս էլ ունենք մեր մեղքի բաժինը բոլորս էլ մեղավոր ենք պետք չէ մեղավորներ ման գալ և ընդդիմությունը և իշխանությունը և *քաղաքացիներս* մեղավոր ենք։


Այդ դեպքում, կարող եք որպես *քաղաքացի* ընդունել մեղքի Ձեր բաժինը, մեղայականով ներկայանալ դատախազություն, ու մի 15 տարի նստել՝ 10 մարդ սպանելու համար:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Իմ կարծիքով այս հարցը պետք է շտկվի.

Հայկական պետության համար մեղավոր են նրանք, ովքեր փորձել են «demolition» (այս բառի հայերեն թարգմանությունն է՝ քանդել) կատարել պետությանը, հակասահմանադրական արարքով փորձելով ձեռք բերել նոր իրավունք եւ նոր իշխանություն։ (Մեկնաբանելով «հակասահմանադրական գործը»՝ այն հակասահմանադրական է, քանզի Հայկական պետականության «քանդման» գործում մասնակցել են Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիները. Այսինքն, եթե քաղաքացիները չմասնակցեյին նախագահական ընտրություններին (կամ որեւէ այլ պետական պարտավորվածությանը), նրանք կարող էին պահանջել, որ իրենք չեն ճանաչում պետությանը եւ ձգտում են կերտել նոր պետություն, նոր սահմանադրություն եւ նոր իշանություն։)

Հակապետական կեցվածք ունեցող քաղաքացիների համար մեղավոր են նրանք, ովքեր դեմ կանգնեցին իրենց իղձերի կիրականացմանը։

Երկու դեպքում էլ, երկկողմանի կարծիքներ կան։ Այստեղից էլ բխում է այն, որ մեղավոր է ազգային «մասնատումը»։ Իսկ եթե այն այդպես շարունակվի, մեր երկիրը կնմանվի Բրիտանական գաղութից ազատվող երկրի…ԱՄՆ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ կարծիքով այս հարցը պետք է շտկվի.
> 
> Հայկական պետության համար մեղավոր են նրանք, ովքեր փորձել են «*demolition» (այս բառի հայերեն թարգմանությունն է՝ քանդել*) կատարել պետությանը, հակասահմանադրական արարքով փորձելով ձեռք բերել նոր իրավունք եւ նոր իշխանություն։ (Մեկնաբանելով «հակասահմանադրական գործը»՝ այն հակասահմանադրական է, քանզի Հայկական պետականության «քանդման» գործում մասնակցել են Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիները. Այսինքն, եթե քաղաքացիները չմասնակցեյին նախագահական ընտրություններին (կամ որեւէ այլ պետական պարտավորվածությանը), նրանք կարող էին պահանջել, որ իրենք չեն ճանաչում պետությանը եւ ձգտում են կերտել նոր պետություն, նոր սահմանադրություն եւ նոր իշանություն։)
> 
> Հակապետական կեցվածք ունեցող քաղաքացիների համար մեղավոր են նրանք, ովքեր դեմ կանգնեցին իրենց իղձերի կիրականացմանը։
> 
> Երկու դեպքում էլ, երկկողմանի կարծիքներ կան։ Այստեղից էլ բխում է այն, որ մեղավոր է ազգային «մասնատումը»։ Իսկ եթե այն այդպես շարունակվի, մեր երկիրը կնմանվի Բրիտանական գաղութից ազատվող երկրի…ԱՄՆ։



Հակոբ, կարաս բացի «demolition» -ից, մի հատ ողջ գրածդ անգլերեն գրես: Հետո մենք մեկին ստեղ կճարենք մեր համար ամբողջությամբ կթարգմանի: Հնարավոր է այդ դեպքում մի բան հասկանանք:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Հակոբ, կարաս բացի «demolition» -ից, մի հատ ողջ գրածդ անգլերեն գրես: Հետո մենք մեկին ստեղ կճարենք մեր համար ամբողջությամբ կթարգմանի: Հնարավոր է այդ դեպքում մի բան հասկանանք:


Պետք չէ։ Սա հասկանալու համար հարկավոր է տեղյակ լինել համաշխարհային պատմության կարեւոր դեպքերին…Եթե ուսումնասիրես թե «ոնց են անում, որ բան ա լինում» կիմանաս թե ինչի մասին եմ խոսում… Այլապես, հազար նորղություն գլխապտույտ առաջացնելու համար։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Օրինակ, ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք առանձին պարբերությամբ ներկայացված, հետևապես հատուկ շեշտադրված, այս մեկ նախադասությունը: 




> Հակապետական կեցվածք ունեցող քաղաքացիների համար մեղավոր են նրանք, ովքեր դեմ կանգնեցին իրենց իղձերի կիրականացմանը։


Ճիշտ կամ սխալ հասկանալու խնդիր չկա: Չեմ հասկացել այս նախադասությունն ընդհանրապես: Ու ոչ միայն: Անհասկանալի է ողջ գրառումն իր ամբողջության մեջ: Անհասկանալի են առաձին նախադասությունները: Անհասկանալի են նույնիսկ որոշ բառակապացություններ: Չինարեն է: 

Եթե ցանկանում ես, գրառումովդ մի հատ առաձին թեմա բացիր, ու հարցում անցկացրու. «Ո՞վ է ամբողջությամբ հասկանում, թե ինչ է ցանկանում ասել այս գրառման հեղինակը»

Խորհուրդ կտամ բացել գրականություն բաժնում:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Օրինակ, ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք առանձին պարբերությամբ ներկայացված, հետևապես հատուկ շեշտադրված, այս մեկ նախադասությունը: 
> 
> 
> 
> Ճիշտ կամ սխալ հասկանալու խնդիր չկա: Չեմ հասկացել այս նախադասությունն ընդհանրապես: Ու ոչ միայն: Անհասկանալի է ողջ գրառումն իր ամբողջության մեջ: Անհասկանալի են առաձին նախադասությունները: Անհասկանալի են նույնիսկ որոշ բառակապացություններ: Չինարեն է: 
> 
> Եթե ցանկանում ես, գրառումովդ մի հատ առաձին թեմա բացիր, ու հարցում անցկացրու. «Ո՞վ է ամբողջությամբ հասկանում, թե ինչ է ցանկանում ասել այս գրառման հեղինակը»
> 
> Խորհուրդ կտամ բացել գրականություն բաժնում:


Հիմա նկատեցի, տառասխալ է տեղի ունեցել. «կիրականացմանը» բառի փոխարեն պետք է լիներ «իրականացմանը»։




> Հակապետական կեցվածք ունեցող քաղաքացիների համար մեղավոր են նրանք, ովքեր դեմ կանգնեցին իրենց իղձերի իրականացմանը։


Կամ՝

Այս տարվա Մարտ ամսի սկզբում, ՀՀ մայրաքաղաք Երեւանում, պետության դեմ կատարված հանցանք՝ նռնականերով, աղեղներով, կացիներով, երկաթյա ձողերով, եւ հանրային վտանգ ներկայացնող անձանց համար մեղավոր են ոստիկանությունը, ռազմական ուժերը…ովքեր կասեցրեցին հանրային վտանգը եւ հուսախաբ արեցին վտանգ ներկայացնող անձանց։

Ոնց որ ասած՝

Գողականներն ու պագոնավորներն իրար հաքան…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիմա նկատեցի, տառասխալ է տեղի ունեցել. «կիրականացմանը» բառի փոխարեն պետք է լիներ «իրականացմանը»։


Առանց «կ»-ի էլ բան չի հասկացվում: Նույնիսկ չէի էլ նկատել «կ»-ի առկայությունը:

Չէ, բայց երևի ես առանձին թեմա բացեմ ու հարցում անցկացնեմ: Արդեն ինքս իմ կարդալու ու հասկանալու ունակության վրա եմ կասկածում: 

Լուրջ, ուզում եմ հասկանալ հետևյալ գրածդ, ոչ մի կերպ չի ստացվում: Ոչ միքտ կա, ոչ շարահյուսություն, ոչ էլ տրամաբանություն: Չես հավատում, ուրիշներին հարցրու:  Բառերի դիարեա:  




> Այս տարվա Մարտ ամսի սկզբում, ՀՀ մայրաքաղաք Երեւանում, պետության դեմ կատարված հանցանք՝ նռնականերով, աղեղներով, կացիներով, երկաթյա ձողերով, եւ հանրային վտանգ ներկայացնող անձանց համար մեղավոր են ոստիկանությունը, ռազմական ուժերը…ովքեր կասեցրեցին հանրային վտանգը եւ հուսախաբ արեցին վտանգ ներկայացնող անձանց։


Վաու !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Հատկապես աղեղներն ու կացինները լավ ես մտածել: Չինգաչկուկի հետնորդները Երևանի կենտրոնում:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Արշակ

Տրիբուն ջան, հայտնի մեթոդ ա ցանկացած բանավեճ վարի տալու։ Մի հատ յաբախտի իմաստ չպարունակող բառակույտ ես ասում, բոլորը լռվում են՝ մտածելով, որ երևի իմաստ ուներ, ուղղակի իրանք չհասկացան։ :Xeloq:  Ու քննարկումը սատկումա։

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, ես երևի շատ խելոք եմ, Հակոբ Գևորգյանի ասածը հասկացա: Ուրեմն ասում ա, որ հայերը բաժանվել էին երկու մասի. իսկական հայեր մի կողմից, Հակոբ Գևորգյան մյուս կողմից... հա, բայց թե էդ ի՞նչ կապ ուներ մարտի 1-ի ոճրագործության հետ, չհասկացա... Հակոբ, հլը արի խոստովանի, կարո՞ղ ա տանիքներից մեկին դու էիր հրացանը ձեռիդ նստած նշան բռնում  :Think: 

Եթե սկսեցիր տարակուսել, ապա ասեմ պատասխանը. Այո՛, դու էիր:
Որտև եթե անգամ ֆիզիկապես այնտեղ չես եղել, ապա դա քո մեղսակցության բաժինը չի մեղմացնում: Իրոք դու էիր... տո՛ հաստատ դու էիր: Այստեղ երկու տարբեր կարծիք չի կարող լինել...

----------


## Chuk

> ՚ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-ԻՆ ԵՂԵԼ Է ԱՌՆՎԱԶՆ 3 ԴԻՊՈՒԿԱՀԱՐՙ
> 
> [14:25] 25 Նոյեմբերի, 2008
> 
> ՚Միայնակ գործում է քիլլերըՙ,- այսօր հայտարարեց Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսի անդամ Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը եւ լուրջ կասկածներ հայտնեց, որ մարտի 1-ին մեկ դիպուկահար է եղել, ինչպես հայտարարել են Մարտի 1-ի գործով ԱԺ ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Սամվել Նիկոյանը եւ Հատուկ Քննչական ծառայության պետ Վահագն Հարությունյանը:
> 
> Պարոն Շահնազարյանը նաեւ հիմնավորեց, թե ինչու չէր կարող ընդամենը մեկ դիպուկահար լիներ, եթե իհարկե, դիպուկահարը ՚քիլլերՙ չի եղել:
> 
> ՚Իշխանությունը նշում է, որ ոստիկանության հաստիքացուցակով նախատեսվում է, որ ստորաբաժանումն ունի դիպուկահար: Նույն իշխանության տվյալով` մարտի 1-ին մասնակցել են ոստիկանության զորքի 10.32, 10.33 եւ 10.35 ստորաբաժանումները, հետեւաբար նրանցից ամեն մեկը պետք է ունենար իր դիպուկահարը`ըստ հաստիքացուցակի: Ինչպե՞ս է ստացվում, որ իշխանությունն ասում է, թե մասնակցել է մեկ դիպուկահարՙ,- նշեց Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Ժող, ես երևի շատ խելոք եմ, Հակոբ Գևորգյանի ասածը հասկացա: Ուրեմն ասում ա, որ հայերը բաժանվել էին երկու մասի. իսկական հայեր մի կողմից, Հակոբ Գևորգյան մյուս կողմից... հա, բայց թե էդ ի՞նչ կապ ուներ մարտի 1-ի ոճրագործության հետ, չհասկացա... Հակոբ, հլը արի խոստովանի, կարո՞ղ ա տանիքներից մեկին դու էիր հրացանը ձեռիդ նստած նշան բռնում 
> 
> Եթե սկսեցիր տարակուսել, ապա ասեմ պատասխանը. Այո՛, դու էիր:
> Որտև եթե անգամ ֆիզիկապես այնտեղ չես եղել, ապա դա քո մեղսակցության բաժինը չի մեղմացնում: Իրոք դու էիր... տո՛ հաստատ դու էիր: Այստեղ երկու տարբեր կարծիք չի կարող լինել...


Չուկ, պրովակացիայով տեղ չես հասնի… Դու վստահ գիտես, որ ես այդ օրերին Հայաստանում չեմ եղել…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չուկ, պրովակացիայով տեղ չես հասնի… Դու վստահ գիտես, որ ես այդ օրերին Հայաստանում չեմ եղել…


դատախազությունն ուրիշ կերպ է կարծում 




> մարմինը ճշտել է դիպուկահարի ինքնությունը, ով 2008 թվականի հունիս ամսին հարցաքննվել է:


Քեզ էլ հարցաքննվելուց տեսնող ա եղել

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, պրովակացիայով տեղ չես հասնի… Դու վստահ գիտես, որ ես այդ օրերին Հայաստանում չեմ եղել…


Բայց ախր դա բոլորովին նշանակություն չունի  :Huh:

----------


## Nareco

Ես ընդունում եմ այլակարծությունը, բայց այստեղ այլ կարծիք լինել չի կարող: Իշխանությունը:

----------


## Nareco

> Այս տարվա Մարտ ամսի սկզբում, ՀՀ մայրաքաղաք Երեւանում, պետության դեմ կատարված հանցանք՝ նռնականերով, աղեղներով, կացիներով, երկաթյա ձողերով, եւ հանրային վտանգ ներկայացնող անձանց համար մեղավոր են ոստիկանությունը, ռազմական ուժերը…ովքեր կասեցրեցին հանրային վտանգը եւ հուսախաբ արեցին վտանգ ներկայացնող անձանց։


1-ին. Այդպես չեն «կասեցնում», «կասեցման» հետևանքով 10 զոհ եղավ. ու դեռ ՈՉ ՄԵԿԸ պատասխանատվություն չի կրել: 

2-րդ. Դուք երևի փորձում եք համադրել Տենոչտիտլանի կռիվները ներկայիս իրականության հետ: Միտքը լավն էր, բայց կատարողական վարպետությունը կաղում է:   

3-րդ, Հարց. ո՞վ է կամ ի՞նչ է պետությունը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *ԳԼԽԱՎՈՐ ԴԱՏԱԽԱԶԸ ԴԺԳՈՀ Է ՀԱՄՄԱՐԲԵՐԳԻՑ* 
> 
> ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազ Ա.Հովսեփյանը նոյեմբերի 25-ին ընդունել է Հայաստանում Եվրոպայի խորհրդի գլխավոր քարտուղարի հատուկ ներկայացուցիչ Սիլվիա Զեհեին:
> 
> Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է Գլխավոր դատախազության մամուլի ծառայությունը, հանդիպման ընթացքում ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազն իր նկատառումներն է հայտնել ԵԽ մարդու իրավունքների հանձնակատար Թոմաս Համմերբերգի՝ նոյեմբերի 22-ին Երեւանում տեղի ունեցած մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ հնչեցրած որոշ դիտարկումների կապակցությամբ:
> 
> Բարձր գնահատելով Թ.Համմերբերգի դերակատարությունը մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանության ոլորտում՝ ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազը նկատել է, որ մի շարք հարցադրումների վերաբերյալ թերի տեղեկատվության հիման վրա հնչեցված որոշ գնահատականներ անուղղակի նպաստում են մի շարք արատավոր երեւույթների արմատավորմանը, *չեն նպաստում վստահության մթնոլորտի ձեւավորմանը, արդարադատության իրականացմանը:* .....
> 
> http://www.lragir.am/src/index.php#top
> ...



Հետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե դատախազությունը հանկարծ գոհ լիներ Համբերգերից: Իսկ ո՞վ գոհ կլիներ, երբ մի հատ կակոյ նիբուձ եվրոպացի չինովնիկ խանգարում է դատախազությանը իրականացնել սրա-նրա վրա գործ կարելու սուրբ գործը:

Մի հատ էս արդարադատության մարտիկներին հարցնող լինի քանի՞  բաշիբոզուկի լակոտ ա Հայաստանում մինչև հիմա դատվել մարդասպանության համար: Պապլավոկում ծեծելով մարդ սպանողին վեց ամիս պայմանական տալն ու դատարանի դահլիճից ազատ արձակելն ա հա՞ երևի արդարադատության իրականացում: Տաս հոգու դիակ փռելն ու ոչ մեկին տուժող չճանաչելն ա երևի արդարադատություն: Երկու մըլիցու տված ցուցմունքով մարդկանց վրա պետական իշխանության բռնի յուրացում կարելն ա երևի արդարադատություն: 

Արա, էս ովքե՞ր են սրանք: Մեզ պետք չի ձեր արդարադատությունը: Եթե էս ա ձեր արդարադատությունը, մեզ անարդարություն տվեք, բալքիմ մենք մեզանով ավելի լավ գլուխ հանենք…

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> 1-ին. Այդպես չեն «կասեցնում», «կասեցման» հետևանքով 10 զոհ եղավ. ու դեռ ՈՉ ՄԵԿԸ պատասխանատվություն չի կրել: 
> 
> 2-րդ. Դուք երևի փորձում եք համադրել Տենոչտիտլանի կռիվները ներկայիս իրականության հետ: Միտքը լավն էր, բայց կատարողական վարպետությունը կաղում է:   
> 
> 3-րդ, Հարց. ո՞վ է կամ ի՞նչ է պետությունը:


Ձեր թվարկյալ հարցադրումներից եւ կարծիքներից համաձայն եմ միայն առաջինի հետ. այո՛, այդպես պետք է չկասեցնեյին։ Վտանգը հայտնի էր նախքան նախագահական ընտրությունները։ Հարկավոր էր կասեցնել նախքան այդ։ Ամեն ինչ մեկ օրում չէ ստեղծվում…եւ մեկ օրում լուծարվում։

Մնացած հարցադրումների մասին կարելի է բացել նոր թեմա եւ զրուցել ոչ միայն Հայերի, Տենոչտիտլանների այլ նաեւ Բուտանցիների եւ Բենգալցիների մասին… Պետության վերաբերյալ միայն կասեմ այն, որ այո՝ իրոք այն անհասկանալի մի կառույց է, որին տարբեր կողմերից նայելով կարելի է գրել հատորյակներ, երգեր հորինել՝ ռապ (ռեպ), արձաններ կառուցել, պատերազմներ անել, թալանել, իրար սպանել…ու այդպես հավիտյանս հավիտենից։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ձեր թվարկյալ հարցադրումներից եւ կարծիքներից համաձայն եմ միայն առաջինի հետ. այո՛, այդպես պետք է չկասեցնեյին։ Վտանգը հայտնի էր նախքան նախագահական ընտրությունները։ Հարկավոր էր կասեցնել նախքան այդ։ Ամեն ինչ մեկ օրում չէ ստեղծվում…եւ մեկ օրում լուծարվում։
> 
> Մնացած հարցադրումների մասին կարելի է բացել նոր թեմա եւ զրուցել ոչ միայն Հայերի, Տենոչտիտլանների այլ նաեւ Բուտանցիների եւ Բենգալցիների մասին… *Պետության վերաբերյալ միայն կասեմ այն, որ այո՝ իրոք այն անհասկանալի մի կառույց է*, որին տարբեր կողմերից նայելով կարելի է գրել հատորյակներ, երգեր հորինել՝ ռապ (ռեպ), արձաններ կառուցել, պատերազմներ անել, թալանել, իրար սպանել…ու այդպես հավիտյանս հավիտենից։



Մարտյան դեպքերի մասին միայն կասեմ այն, որ այո՝ իրոք դրանք անհասկանալի մի հանցագործություն էին, որին աշխարհի հակառակ ծայրից նայելով կարելի ա ինչ ասես մոգոնել, ոնց ասես զառանցել ու մեկ ա՝ բան չհասկանալ:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ձեր թվարկյալ հարցադրումներից եւ կարծիքներից համաձայն եմ միայն առաջինի հետ. այո՛, այդպես պետք է չկասեցնեյին։ Վտանգը հայտնի էր նախքան նախագահական ընտրությունները։ Հարկավոր էր կասեցնել նախքան այդ։ Ամեն ինչ մեկ օրում չէ ստեղծվում…եւ մեկ օրում լուծարվում։
> 
> Մնացած հարցադրումների մասին կարելի է բացել նոր թեմա եւ զրուցել ոչ միայն Հայերի, Տենոչտիտլանների այլ նաեւ Բուտանցիների եւ Բենգալցիների մասին… Պետության վերաբերյալ միայն կասեմ այն, որ այո՝ իրոք այն անհասկանալի մի կառույց է, որին տարբեր կողմերից նայելով կարելի է գրել հատորյակներ, երգեր հորինել՝ ռապ (ռեպ), արձաններ կառուցել, պատերազմներ անել, թալանել, իրար սպանել…ու այդպես հավիտյանս հավիտենից։


Հակոբ, գագոյանց այգիներն ընկար. մարդը պարզ ու հստակ հարցադրումներ ա արել, բարի եղիր նույն պարզությամբ ու հստակությամբ պատասխանել:

Բայց փայլուն է ասված. *«Ամեն ինչ մեկ օրում չի ստեղծվում… և մեկ օրում լուծում»:* :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Մարտյան դեպքերի մասին միայն կասեմ այն, որ այո՝ իրոք դրանք անհասկանալի մի հանցագործություն էին, որին աշխարհի հակառակ ծայրից նայելով կարելի ա ինչ ասես մոգոնել, ոնց ասես զառանցել ու մեկ ա՝ բան չհասկանալ:


Հայկո ջան, մեղավոր են բոլորը. բոլորն ասելով ինկատի ունեմ հասարակ պետական աշխատողից, մինչ այն մարդը որը կազմակերպեց հակապետական գործը։ Սա մի մեծ, շատ մեծ գործ է, որին հարկավոր են հարյուրավոր փաստաբաններ՝ քրեական, քաղաքական, սահմանադրական…որ պարզեն թե ով է մեղավորը։ Իսկ մինչ այդ, լինելու են, ինչպես դու ասացիր՝ մոգոնումներ, զառանցումներ… Սակայն, այդ ու հանդերձ ցավալին այն է, որ մեր պետությանը ոչ միայն ներսից են ճնշում, այլ նաեւ դրսից։ Հիմա կապ մետք է միասին լինել, կամ չլինել։ Երկու դեպքերն էլ ճիշտ են։ Երկու դեպքերում են չի կարելի մեղադրել կողմերին։ Այստեղ միայն նամուսի հարցն է մնում…

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկո ջան, մեղավոր են բոլորը. բոլորն ասելով ինկատի ունեմ հասարակ պետական աշխատողից, մինչ այն մարդը որը կազմակերպեց հակապետական գործը։ Սա մի մեծ, շատ մեծ գործ է, որին հարկավոր են հարյուրավոր փաստաբաններ՝ քրեական, քաղաքական, սահմանադրական…որ պարզեն թե ով է մեղավորը։ Իսկ մինչ այդ, լինելու են, ինչպես դու ասացիր՝ մոգոնումներ, զառանցումներ… Սակայն, այդ ու հանդերձ ցավալին այն է, որ մեր պետությանը ոչ միայն ներսից են ճնշում, այլ նաեւ դրսից։ Հիմա կապ մետք է միասին լինել, կամ չլինել։ Երկու դեպքերն էլ ճիշտ են։ Երկու դեպքերում են չի կարելի մեղադրել կողմերին։ Այստեղ միայն նամուսի հարցն է մնում…


Էդ հարյուրավոր փաստ*անբան*ներն ու մնացած դատավոր-դատախազները արդեն վաղու՜ց պարզել են, թե ով ա մեղավոր. պարզ ա՝ ծեծված ու սպանված ժողովուրդը: Արա դե ներվայնանում եմ ստեղ գրելուց, է՛լի... :Angry2: : Էդ քո «մեծ, շատ մեծ» գործը մի կողմ. էդքան մարդ են սպանել տականքնեքը, դե թող դնեին է՛դ պարզեին: Ախպե՛ր, դու խաբար ե՞ս, որ մինչև հիմա գոնե մի հատ կոնկրետ քրեական գործ հարուցված չկա սպանության մեղադրանքով: Թե՞ քո ուզածը մենակ պարզելն ա, թե էդ ո՞ր մի բոմժերն էին ուզում ընտրյալների ձեռքից «իշխանությունը բռնությամբ յուրացնել»: Ու էդ ո՞վ ա ճնշում «ձեր» պետությանը ներսից: Ե՞ս: Ես չեմ ճնշում, ես մի երկու հատ սովորական, հասարակ հարց եմ ընդամենը տալիս. ով ա կրակելու հրաման տվել, ինչ զենքերից են կրակել, որ ստորաբաժանումներն են զինված եղել, ու խի՞ մինչև հիմա չեն բռնում էդ կրակողներին*:* Ամեն ինչ նկարահանված ա, չէ՞: Հարց տալու իրավունք չունե՞մ: Լա՛վ, խոսքի չունեմ էլ էդ իրավունքը, բայց էդ հարցերը կա՛ն, չէ՞: Ու մի բան էլ. էդ ի՞նչ նամուս-մամուսի մասին ես խոսում: Նամուսը ո՞րն ա, տղամարդավարի դոշդ ավտոմատին դեմ տալը՞: Ո՞նց ա հա՛մ միասին լինելը ճիշտ, հա՛մ՝ առանձին: Ախպե՛ր, ստեղ միասին-առանձինի հարց չկա. կան մի քանի արնախում «ղեկավարներ», իրանց շիստյորկա մարդասպանները ու կա հասարակ (ու ոչ այնքան) կարգին ժողովուրդ: Ու՞մ հետ ես ուզում, որ միասին լինեմ, ափաշքյարա տասը հոգի սպանողի՞: Մի հատ էլ ձեռքը չսեղմե՞մ ու ճակատը պաչեմ: Դու կոնկրետ ինչքա՞ն բան ես տեսել Հայաստանում մարտի 1-ից 20-ը: Պատասխանեմ՝ ոչ մի բան: Բայց քննարկում ես, էդ ո՞նց: Լսածո՞վ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *ԼԱՎՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԵՆ ԱՐԵԼ ԸՆԴԴԻՄՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ* 
> Ինչպես հայտնի է, օրերս մարտի 1-ի հանձնաժողովի տրամադրության տակ է հայտնվել մի տեսագրություն, որտեղ ներկայացված են եղել մարտի 1-ի կապակցությամբ նյութեր, որոնք պատասխանատվության սլաքն ուղղում են ընդդիմության դեմ: Մասնավորապես, այնտեղ առկա են ընդդիմության առաջնորդների գաղտնալսումները, որ արդեն իսկ հրապարակվել են մամուլի էջերում: Մարտի 1-ի հանձնաժողովն այդ տեսաերիզը ստացել է անանուն աղբյուրից, սակայն դեկտեմբերի 1-ին Ուրբաթ ակումբում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մամուլի խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանի հետ հանդիպման ընթացքում լրագրողները նրան խնդրելով մեկնաբանել տեսանյութը, ասել են, թե ըստ որոշ տեղեկությունների, այն պատրաստել են գլխավոր դատախազ Աղվան Հովսեփյանն ու Հանրային հեռուստառադիոխորհրդի նախագահ Ալեքսան Հարությունյանը:
> 
> Արման Մուսինյանն ասել է, թե իրեն չի հետաքրքրում պատրաստողների ով լինելը, սակայն ով էլ որ պատրաստել է, լավություն է արել ընդդիմությանը: “Թե ինչ լավություն, հայտնի կլինի քիչ ավելի ուշ”, ասել է Արման Մուսինյանը: 
> 13:38:42 - 01/12/2008   
> http://www.lragir.am/src/index.php#top


Մուսինյանը պիտի ուղարկած լիներ գրողի ծոցը հանձնաժողովին էլ, գաղտնալսումներն էլ վրայից: Ուզում են, թող հազար հատ հեռախոսային գաղտնալսում հրապարակեն: *Տաս հոգուն հաստատ հեռախոսներով չեն սպանել:*

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Մուսինյանը պիտի ուղարկած լիներ գրողի ծոցը հանձնաժողովին էլ, գաղտնալսումներն էլ վրայից: Ուզում են, թող հազար հատ հեռախոսային գաղտնալսում հրապարակեն: *Տաս հոգուն հաստատ հեռախոսներով չեն սպանել:*


Իսկ այդ գաղտնալսումները ինչո՞ւ չեն դնում ինտերնետում, որ մենք էլ լսենք։

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ այդ գաղտնալսումները ինչո՞ւ չեն դնում ինտերնետում, որ մենք էլ լսենք։


Նախ սկսենք նրանից, որ այդ գաղտնալսումներն անօրինական են, քանի որ  ձեռք են բերվել օրենքի խախտմամբ, առանց դատարանի սանկցիայի:  

Իսկ խոսակցություների սղագրությունները ինտերնետում կան, կարելի է կարդալ:

----------


## Վարպետ

Անկեղծ ասած` "Հայոց Աշխարհում" կարդացի էդ ձայնագրություններից "ամենասենսացիոնների" սղագրությունները, ու իմ տուգադում ուղեղը տենց էլ չի կարողանում ընկալի, թե դրանց ինչն էր սենսացիոն, կամ ինչ սարսափելի արարքների համար են մեղադրվում ընդդիմության լիդերները:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անկեղծ ասած` "Հայոց Աշխարհում" կարդացի էդ ձայնագրություններից "ամենասենսացիոնների" սղագրությունները, ու իմ տուգադում ուղեղը տենց էլ չի կարողանում ընկալի, թե դրանց ինչն էր սենսացիոն, կամ ինչ սարսափելի արարքների համար են մեղադրվում ընդդիմության լիդերները:


Ո՞նց,  ասել են «դե լավ ա, լավ ա», ու դրանից հետո դիպուկահարը տաս հոգու սպանել է: Ակնհայտ է, թե ով է մեղավոր տաս հոգու սպանության մեջ:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ո՞նց,  ասել են «դե լավ ա, լավ ա», ու դրանից հետո դիպուկահարը տաս հոգու սպանել է: Ակնհայտ է, թե ով է մեղավոր տաս հոգու սպանության մեջ:


Հա~ :Think:  Սկսում եմ հասկանալ:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա~ Սկսում եմ հասկանալ:


Ու ընդհանրապես, ես զարմանում եմ, որ ընդդիմությունը բանի տեղ է դնում այդ հիմարությանը: Էս ո՞ր թիվն ա: Ո՞վ ա գաղտնալսել: Հետ ենք դարձել Ստալինյան ժամանակնե՞րը, որ տոտալ գաղտնալսումներ պիտի անեն առանց դատարանի թույլատվության ու հետո պետքն եղած ժամանակ դնեն ու օգտագործեն դրանք: Ու մենք է՞ս անկախությունն էինք ուզում, որ հիմա մեր ղզլբաշներից վախենանք, որ կարող ա լսեն, գործ տան, գործ կարեն, ու տանեն փակեն: 

Վարպետ ջան, կոնկրետ ես մի հատ եզրահանգման եմ եկել, ինձ ոչ սրանց արդարադատությունն ա պետք, ոչ կայունությունն ա պետք, ու ոչ էլ վաբշե սրանց անկախությունը: Ինձ հայի անուն ազգանունով ենիչերիների կառավարություն պետք չի, որ պիտի օսմանի կառավարությունից միայն հայերեն երկու բառ իրար հետևից կապելով տարբերվի: 

Ու փաթեթավորեք էս ախմախ հանձնաժողով-ձեռառնոցին ու նետեք աղբամանը: Սրանք մեռածների վրա կայֆավատ ըլնողներ են:

----------


## Chuk

> ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-ՈՎ ԸՆԴԴԻՄՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ԴԵՌ ԱՍԵԼԻՔ ՈՒՆԻ
> 
> [18:31] 02 Դեկտեմբերի, 2008
> 
> ՚Մենք դեռ նյութեր ունենք, եւ երբ համոզված լինենք, որ նպատակաուղղված քննությունը կատարված հանցագործությունը ոչ թե թաքցնելու, այլ բացահայտելու խնդիր ունի, այդ բոլորը կդրվի ի շահ գործի օբյեկտիվ բացահայտման: Իսկ որ որոշակի մեկնաբանություններ եւ բացահայտումներ նորից են լինելու՝ մի րոպե մի կասկածեքՙ,-՚Ա1+ՙ-ին տված հարցազրույցում ասաց ՀՀ ՆԳ նախկին նախարար, ՚Հանրապետությունՙ կուսակցության քաղխորհրդի անդամ Սուրեն Աբրահամյանը:
> 
> Նա նաեւ գնահատական տվեց օրերս խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովի հրապարակած տեսաերիզին, որն ըստ նրա համոզմաբ` ոչ թե անհատ քաղաքացիների, այլ իշխանությունների պատրաստած ֆիլմն էր՝ ընդդիմության գաղտնալսումներով, որն իրականացրել է ԱԱԾ-ն:
> 
> ՚Դա իշխանությունների կողմից սարքած, սեփական հանցագործությունները ուրիշի վրա բարդելու անհեթեթ եւ անմակարդակ պատրաստված մի սցենար էր, որի հիմնական վերնագիրը ես կդնեի ՚բայղուշությունՙ: Ինչ աստիճանի անճար լինեն, որ ամենախիստ ապացուցողական բազան, մեղադրանքն այդ անհեթեթությունն է, այն էլ գաղտնալսումների ձեւով, ընդ որում ապօրինի գաղտնալսումների միջոցով արվածՙ,-ասաց նա:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+


Սուրեն Աբրահամյանը շատ իզուր է այդքան երկար բացատրել…

Նա պետք է կարճ ու կոնկրետ ասեր՝ «այդպես չէ՛. բոլորովին այդպես չէ՛»։

----------


## Chuk

> Սուրեն Աբրահամյանը շատ իզուր է այդքան երկար բացատրել…
> 
> Նա պետք է կարճ ու կոնկրետ ասեր՝ «այդպես չէ՛. բոլորովին այդպես չէ՛»։


Քո հետ լիովին համամիտ եմ, բայց փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ բազումներն այդ դեպքում չեն հասկանում (վառ օրինակ՝ դու), և հարկ է առաջանում մանրամասն, կետ առ կետ ասելու... ցավալի իրողություն է  :Sad:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

ժողովուրդ հլա ստեղ նայեք  :Shout: 
http://www.genproc.am/main/am/50/5237
դե արի ու խնդա կամ լաց եղի  :Angry2: 
իսկականից արժեր մարտի մեկին զավթել  :Angry2: 

ժողովուրդ, ով որ կարդում ա, գնացեք ռազմաշունչ երգեր լսելու, մի-մի ձող վերցրեք ու գնում ենք քաղաքը քանդելու (հը, ինձ չեք գալի՞ ձերբակալեք, ես էլ եմ անհնազանդության կոչեր անում  :Angry2: )

----------


## Տրիբուն

արաաա. էս ինչ փինաչի գործ են կարում սրանք արաաաա 




> *Անվճար սնունդ, ոգելից խմիչք և ծխախոտ բաժանելով*` միջացառմանը ներգրավել են մեծ թվով մշտական զբաղմունք չունեցող մարդկանց, որոնց ցերեկվա ժամերին հրապարակում գտնվելու համար վճարել են 1000-ից 3000 դրամ, իսկ գիշերելու համար՝ 5000-ից 10000 դրամ:


Բա էն Հայլուրով ցուցադրված ներարկիչներն ու թմրանյութերը ուր են մնացել, մոռացե՞լ են արդեն;

Մի հատ էս մեկը կարդացեք, էլի  




> Հովհաննես Հովհաննիսյանը 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-ին՝ ժամը 19-ի սահմաններում, դուրս է եկել տնից, որից հետո այլևս հեռախոսային կապի մեջ չի եղել և զանգերին չի պատասխանել: Հովհաննես Հովհաննիսյանը ժամը 20-ի սահմաններում գտնվել է Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ, ալկոհոլ օգտագործած վիճակում, գարեջրի շիշը ձեռքին: Այնուհետև ժամը 21-ի սահմաններում Հովհաննես Հովհաննիսյանը զանգվածային անկարգությունների այլ մասնակիցների հետ Մաշտոցի պողոտայի և Գր. Լուսավորչի փողոցի  խաչմերուկի կամրջի վրա՝ ձեռքին ունեցած փայտը օդում թափահարելով շարժվել է առաջ: *Այդ պահին էլ 5,45մմ տրամաչափի գնդակից ստացած կրծքավանդակի հրազենային վնասվածքից մահացել է:*


էս Երևանում, գիշերները  5,45մմ տրամաչափի գնդակները օդում անկապ թափառում են էլի. գնացել է կամրջի վրա, ու այդ պահին էլ գնակից ստացված վնասվածքից մահացել է: *Ո՞վ ա արձակել արա գնդակը: Այ ձեր .............* 

Նույնն էլ ստեղ.. հորս արև .. արա սրանք գժվել են լրիվ 




> Գրիգոր Գևորգայնը զանգվածային անկարգությունների վայր է  գնացել  աներորդու՝ Ռոմիկ Բաղդասարյանի հետ՝ ժամը 20-ի սահմաններում: Ժամը 21:15-ի սահմաններում Գրիգոր Գևորգյանը զանգվածային անկարգությունների մի խումբ *մասնակիցների հետ գտնվել է Պարոնյան և Լեոյի փողոցների խաչմերուկում, որտեղ էլ՝ խաչմերուկին հարակից դալանի մոտ տեղակայված կոշիկի վերանորոգման կետի դիմաց, վիրավորվել ու մահացել է գլխի միջանցիկ հրազենային վնասվածքից:*


Արա այ փինաչիներ, գործը կարում եք, գոնե նորմալ կարեք: Էլ չասենք, որ գործի առաջին մասի ու երկրորդ մասի մեջ ոչ մի կապ չկա: Առաջին մասով միտինգ են անում, հրահրում են, դես դեն, ու մեկ էլ երկրորդ մասով մարդիկ ինչ-որ անկապ գնակներից մահանում են: 




> Նախնական համաձայնությամբ ՀՀ սահմանադրության խախտմամբ պետական իշխանությունը բռնությամբ զավթելուն ուղղված դիտավորյալ գործողություններ կատարելու, սպանություններով զուգորդված զանգվածային անկարգություններ, ինչպես նաև իշխանության ներկայացուցիչ հանդիսացող ոստիկանության աշխատակիցների նկատմամաբ կյանքի և առողջության համար վտանգավոր բռնության գործադրում կազմակերպելու համար մեղադրանքներ են առաջադրվել. 
> 
> Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանին՝ ՀՀ քր. օր-ի 225-րդ հոդվածի 3-րդ և  300-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասերով, Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանին՝ ՀՀ քր. օր-ի 225-րդ հոդվածի 3-րդ, 300-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասերով և 38-316-րդ հոդվածի 2-րդ մասով, Սասուն Միքայելյանին՝ ՀՀ քր. օր-ի 225-րդ հոդվածի 3-րդ, 300-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին և 235-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին և 2-րդ մասերով, Հակոբ Հակոբյանին՝ ՀՀ քր. օր-ի 225-րդ հոդվածի 3-րդ և 300-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասերով, Շանթ Հարությունյանին՝ ՀՀ քր. օր-ի 225-րդ հոդվածի 3-րդ և 300-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասերով, Գրիգոր Ոսկերչյանին՝ ՀՀ քր. օր-ի 225-րդ հոդվածի 3-րդ և 300-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասերով, Սուրեն Սիրունյանին՝ ՀՀ քր. օր-ի 225-րդ հոդվածի 3-րդ և 300-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին մասերով:  Բացի այդ, Սասուն Միքայելյանին մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել նաև ՀՀ քր. օր-ի 235-րդ հոդվածի 1-ին և 2-րդ մասերով` ապօրինի կերպով ռազմամթերք ձեռք բերելու և նախնական համաձայնությամբ պահելու համար»:


Արաաաաաաաաա, այ կովեր, բա սպանության համար ո՞վ ա մեղադրվում, ինչի կոնկրետ տաս հոգուց գոնե մի հոգու սպանության համար ոչ մեկին մեղադրանք չի առաջադրված… ինչի՞ գրած չի ասենք Սասուն Միքայելյանը էս ինչ տիպի հրազենից կրակել ու սպանել ա Հովհաննես Հովհաննիսյանի: Էս ովքե՞ր են արա սրանք: Մեռնեք դուք արա:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բա էս մի դեպքի մասին ինչի՞ ոչ մի բառ չկա քրեական գործում 




> *՚ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-Ըՙ ԴԵՌ ԱՊՐՈՒՄ Է ԼԵՈՅԻ ՓՈՂՈՑՈՒՄ
> [12:49] 03 Նոյեմբերի, 2008*
>  Լեոյի փողոցում դեռ երկար կհիշեն ՚Մարտի 1-իՙ ողբերգական իրադարձությունները, իսկ Թորոսյանների ընտանիքը այդ սարսափի մեջ կապրի այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ չի ապաքինվել իրենց տան միակ տղամարդը՝ 33-ամյա Ռուբեն Թորոսյանը: 
> 
> Նա մարտի 1-ին ամենածանր վիրավորված քաղաքացին է, որը հրազենային վնասվածք է ստացել ոչ թե բախումների վայրում, ոչ թե Ազատության հրապարակում, այլ` Լեոյի փողոցում գտնվող իր սեփական տան պատշգամբում: 
> 
> Ամբողջ օրը կարծես վատ նախազգացում ունենալով` Ռուբենը տնից դուրս չի եկել: Երկու մանկահասակ երեխաների, կնոջ, քրոջ եւ մոր հետ նրանք պատերի ներսից են հետեւել նաեւ իրենց փողոցում կատարվող իրադարձություններին: 
> 
> Մի պահ, ժամը 22-ի սահմաններում, երբ փոքր-ինչ դադարել են կրակոցները, դուրս է եկել իրենց պատշգամբ, եւ նույն պահին տապալվել գետնին: Կինը՝ Ռոզիտա Թորոսյանը, պատմում էր, թե ինչպես Ռուբենի ճակատից արյան շիթը գցում էր մոտ 2 մետր: Մի քանի վայրկյանում Թորոսյանների պատշգամբը ողողվել է իրենց տան միակ տղամարդու արյամբ:


Թե ծանր վիրավորվածները հաշիվ չեն: 

Բա տեսնես զոհվածների հարազատներին հարցնող եղել ա, թե իրենք որպես տուժող, ու՞մ են մեղավոր համարում: Թե՞ դա դատախազության բողկին չի: Դրա համար էլ պաշտոնապես ոչ մեկին տուժող չեն ճանաչել: Արա, դուք մարդ չեք, արա, դու վիժվածքներ եք:

----------


## Kuk

Տրիբուն ջան, ներվերդ թուլացրա, ապեր: Հիշի, թե ոնց էին հանրային կոչվածով զառանցում, որ հրազեն չի կիրառվել, հիմա էլ պաշտոնապես հայտարարվում ա, որ սնայպեռ ա եղել: Բա էդ զառանցողները ինչի՞ հիմա, շատ չէ, գոնե մարդա մի հատ չափալաղ չեն ստանում էդ նույն հանրայինի եթերում:

----------


## Վիշապ

Դատախազությունը կամ ձեռ է առնում բոլորին իր իշխանությունների դեմ բերված փաստերով ու ընդդիմությանը մեղադրելով, կամ էլ ոնց կարում են, տենց էլ աշխատում են… ինձ թվում է, երկրորդ դեպքն է… :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դատախազությունը կամ ձեռ է առնում բոլորին իր իշխանությունների դեմ բերված փաստերով ու ընդդիմությանը մեղադրելով, կամ էլ ոնց կարում են, տենց էլ աշխատում են… ինձ թվում է, երկրորդ դեպքն է…


չէ, ապեր, դատախազությունը բառացի ասում ա հետևյալը «դուք սաղդ ոչխար եք, ոչխարի պես կարանք մորթենք, հետո էլ նստենք մեր արածի վրա թամաշա անենք, ու դուք պիտի սուս մնաք, սուս չմնաք, էլի կմորթենք»

Սրանք Վրաստանի ու Ուկրաինայի դեպքերից հետո լավ սովորեցին թե ինչ ա պետք անել: Ինչ ընտրություն, ինչ դատարան, ինչ արդարություն - կրակել:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> չէ, ապեր, դատախազությունը բառացի ասում ա հետևյալը «դուք սաղդ ոչխար եք, ոչխարի պես կարանք մորթենք, հետո էլ նստենք մեր արածի վրա թամաշա անենք, ու դուք պիտի սուս մնաք, սուս չմնաք, էլի կմորթենք»
> 
> Սրանք Վրաստանի ու Ուկրաինայի դեպքերից հետո լավ սովորեցին թե ինչ ա պետք անել: Ինչ ընտրություն, ինչ դատարան, ինչ արդարություն - կրակել:


Տրիբուն, ինչե՞ս ասում… Վրաստանի, Ուկրաինայի ժողովրդները հարիֆ են, իսկ հայերը ո՛չ։ Տարբեր բաներ են։

Ասածս այլ կերպ որ նայես, կհասկանաս, որ Հայը էն չէր անի, ինչ–որ քո կարծիքով արվեց Վրաստանում։

Բայց մասամբ համաձայն եմ ձեր հետ. դատախազության 19 էջանոց թղթակցության մեջ մեղադրյալներին ու նրանց գործերն այնպես են ներկացնում, որ կարդալուց զգացվում ա իրոնիան… էդպես չի կարելի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, ինչե՞ս ասում… Վրաստանի, Ուկրաինայի ժողովրդները հարիֆ են, իսկ հայերը ո՛չ։ Տարբեր բաներ են։
> 
> Ասածս այլ կերպ որ նայես, կհասկանաս, որ Հայը էն չէր անի, ինչ–որ քո կարծիքով արվեց Վրաստանում։
> 
> Բայց մասամբ համաձայն եմ ձեր հետ. դատախազության 19 էջանոց թղթակցության մեջ մեղադրյալներին ու նրանց գործերն այնպես են ներկացնում, որ կարդալուց զգացվում ա իրոնիան… էդպես չի կարելի։


Հակոբ, քեզ մի հատ բան հարցնեմ, մենակ առանց փիլիսոփայելու  պատասխանի էլի ընկեր. 

*Աշխարհում քանի՞ երկիր գիտես, որտեղ վերջին երեսուն տարում միտինգից հետո հրազենային վնասվածքներից տաս մարդ ա զոհվել, հարյուրից ավելի էլ վիրավորվել ա:* 

Հարց քեզ եմ տալիս, բայց մնացածներն էլ, լավ կլինի որ փնտրեն ու գտեն մի քանի հատ տենց երկիր:

----------


## dvgray

> Հակոբ, քեզ մի հատ բան հարցնեմ, մենակ առանց փիլիսոփայելու  պատասխանի էլի ընկեր. 
> 
> *Աշխարհում քանի՞ երկիր գիտես, որտեղ վերջին երեսուն տարում միտինգից հետո հրազենային վնասվածքներից տաս մարդ ա զոհվել, հարյուրից ավելի էլ վիրավորվել ա:* 
> 
> Հարց քեզ եմ տալիս, բայց մնացածներն էլ, լավ կլինի որ փնտրեն ու գտեն մի քանի հատ տենց երկիր:


բացեմ ցուցակը ՝ 
1. 1905 թվի դեկտեմբերին Ռուսաստանում ՝ "Արյունոտ կիրակին"

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> բացեմ ցուցակը ՝ 
> 1. 1905 թվի դեկտեմբերին Ռուսաստանում ՝ "Արյունոտ կիրակին"


Դիվի ջան, Տրիբունը նշել էր վերջին երեսուն տարում

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվի ջան, Տրիբունը նշել էր վերջին երեսուն տարում


սկսել եմ անուշադիր լինել  :Sad:  դա վատ է:
…
իսկ ինչ կլինի, եթե երեսունը փոխենք հարյուրերեսունի: լիքը ըտենց արյունոտ  միտինգներ կարող ենք հիշատակել Ռուսաստանում/Սովետում ու սոցիալիստական /համակենտրոնացման  :Wink: /  ճամբարում

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> սկսել եմ անուշադիր լինել  դա վատ է:
> …
> իսկ ինչ կլինի, եթե երեսունը փոխենք հարյուրերեսունի: լիքը ըտենց արյունոտ  միտինգներ կարող ենք հիշատակել Ռուսաստանում/Սովետում ու սոցիալիստական /համակենտրոնացման /  ճամբարում


հա, գիտեմ, Նովոչերկասսկը քեզ օրինակ /1962թ/ :Smile:  ուղղակի սովետի ռեժիմը նույն հիմիկվա պետաիրավական ռեժիմի պես ա, ամեն ինչ էլ լինում էր, ինչպես այժմ

----------


## dvgray

> հա, գիտեմ, Նովոչերկասսկը քեզ օրինակ /1962թ/ ուղղակի սովետի ռեժիմը նույն հիմիկվա պետաիրավական ռեժիմի պես ա, ամեն ինչ էլ լինում էր, ինչպես այժմ


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Քոչենք իրանց երազած սովետը գնալով դարձնում են իրականություն  :Bad:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Հակոբ, քեզ մի հատ բան հարցնեմ, մենակ առանց փիլիսոփայելու  պատասխանի էլի ընկեր. 
> 
> *Աշխարհում քանի՞ երկիր գիտես, որտեղ վերջին երեսուն տարում միտինգից հետո հրազենային վնասվածքներից տաս մարդ ա զոհվել, հարյուրից ավելի էլ վիրավորվել ա:* 
> 
> Հարց քեզ եմ տալիս, բայց մնացածներն էլ, լավ կլինի որ փնտրեն ու գտեն մի քանի հատ տենց երկիր:


Իմ իմացած անցյալում այդպիսի դեպք եղել է Հայաստանի Հանարապետության մայրաքաղաքում, 2008-ի մարտ ամսի սկզբին, երբ հարյուր հազարավոր մարդիկ, թերապես արտոնված հանրահավաքից հետո, փորձեցին եւ իրագործեցին սոցիալիստական կարգի հանրավտանգ աշխատանք՝ ապակայունացնելով ՀՀ պետական կառուցվածքը եւ փորձելով կազմաքանդել ողջ սահմանադրական պետությունը, ՀՀ պետության կողմից ստացան համատեսակ պատասխան, որի ընթացքում եւ հետո եղան երկկողմանի զոհեր եւ աղետալի դրություն։

Իսկ եթե քո հարցով ցանկանում էիր ինձնից ստանալ սոցիալիստական ժողովրդների պատմության դասեր, կարծում եմ իզուր է…դու էլ լավ գիտես թե ինչն ինչոց է…այլապես այստեղ չէր գա եւ մտահոգ չէիր լինեիր ժողովրդիդ գլխին եկածի հետ։

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ իմացած անցյալում այդպիսի դեպք եղել է Հայաստանի Հանարապետության մայրաքաղաքում, 2008-ի մարտ ամսի սկզբին, երբ հարյուր հազարավոր մարդիկ, թերապես արտոնված հանրահավաքից հետո, փորձեցին եւ իրագործեցին սոցիալիստական կարգի հանրավտանգ աշխատանք՝ ապակայունացնելով ՀՀ պետական կառուցվածքը եւ փորձելով կազմաքանդել ողջ սահմանադրական պետությունը, ՀՀ պետության կողմից ստացան համատեսակ պատասխան, որի ընթացքում եւ հետո եղան երկկողմանի զոհեր եւ աղետալի դրություն։
> 
> Իսկ եթե քո հարցով ցանկանում էիր ինձնից ստանալ սոցիալիստական ժողովրդների պատմության դասեր, կարծում եմ իզուր է…դու էլ լավ գիտես թե ինչն ինչոց է…այլապես այստեղ չէր գա եւ մտահոգ չէիր լինեիր ժողովրդիդ գլխին եկածի հետ։


Հակոբ, խնդրում եմ այսուհետև ակումբում չկատարել սոցիալիստական կարգի հանրավտանգ աշխատանք, ապակայունացնելով իմ նյարդերը, քանի որ հնարավոր են զոհեր՝ միակողմանի:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հակոբ, խնդրում եմ այսուհետև ակումբում չկատարել սոցիալիստական կարգի հանրավտանգ աշխատանք, ապակայունացնելով իմ նյարդերը, քանի որ հնարավոր են զոհեր՝ միակողմանի:


Առաջարկում եմ դիտավորությամբ և հատուկ դաժանությամբ մարմնական վնասվածք պատճառել կամ առողջությանն այլ ծանր վնաս պատճառել, որը վտանգավոր է կյանքի համար կամ կարող է առաջացնել տեսողության, խոսքի, լսողության կամ որևէ օրգանի կամ օրգանի ֆունկցիայի կորուստ կամ արտահայտվել դեմքի անջնջելի այլանդակմամբ: Կարելի է նաև կյանքի համար վտանգավոր այլ վնաս պատճառել առողջությանը կամ առաջացնել է դրա քայքայում՝ զուգորդված ընդհանուր աշխատունակության ոչ պակաս, քան մեկ երրորդի կայուն կորստով:

*Բայց ավելի լավ մեթոդ էլ կա:*

Կարելի է սպառնալիքի, դաժան վերաբերմունքի կամ անձնական արժանապատվությունը պարբերաբար նվաստացնելու ճանապարհով սույն անձին անուղղակի դիտավորությամբ կամ անզգուշությամբ ինքնասպանության կամ ինքնասպանության փորձի հասցնել: 

Ամեն դեպքում, ՀՀ դատախազությունը հիշեցնում է, որ սրանք քրերոն դատապարտելի արարքներ են և պատժվում են ազատազրկմամբ` հինգից տաս տարի ժամկետով:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ իմացած անցյալում այդպիսի դեպք եղել է Հայաստանի Հանարապետության մայրաքաղաքում, 2008-ի մարտ ամսի սկզբին, երբ հարյուր հազարավոր մարդիկ, թերապես արտոնված հանրահավաքից հետո, փորձեցին եւ իրագործեցին սոցիալիստական կարգի հանրավտանգ աշխատանք՝ ապակայունացնելով ՀՀ պետական կառուցվածքը եւ փորձելով կազմաքանդել ողջ սահմանադրական պետությունը, ՀՀ պետության կողմից ստացան համատեսակ պատասխան, որի ընթացքում եւ հետո եղան երկկողմանի զոհեր եւ աղետալի դրություն։
> 
> Իսկ եթե քո հարցով ցանկանում էիր ինձնից ստանալ սոցիալիստական ժողովրդների պատմության դասեր, կարծում եմ իզուր է…դու էլ լավ գիտես թե ինչն ինչոց է…այլապես այստեղ չէր գա եւ մտահոգ չէիր լինեիր ժողովրդիդ գլխին եկածի հետ։


Հակոբ ջան, իմ ասածը հետևյալն է: Իմ երկիրը, մի քանի սադիստ մարդատյացի պատճառով, որոնք բացի իրենց իշխանությունը պահելուց ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չեն ցանկանում էս կյանքում, հավիտյանս հավիտենից մտավ մի քանի *այլանդակ* երկրների ցուցակի մեջ, որտեղ սեփական իշխանությունները մայրաքաղաքի կենտրոնում կրակել ու սպանել են սեփական ժողովրդին: Էական չի հիմա քանի մեղավոր կգտնեն, կգտնեն թե չեն գտնի, կպաժեն, թե չեն պատժի: Մեր երկիրը հիմա մարդկության նորագույն պատմության մեջ մտել է որպես սեփական քաղաքացիների վրա կրակող այլանդակ երկիր: Ու սրա հետևանքները դեռ մենք շատ երկար ու շատ ծանր ենք տանելու:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հակոբ ջան, իմ ասածը հետևյալն է: Իմ երկիրը, մի քանի սադիստ մարդատյացի պատճառով, որոնք բացի իրենց իշխանությունը պահելուց ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չեն ցանկանում էս կյանքում, հավիտյանս հավիտենից մտավ մի քանի *այլանդակ* երկրների ցուցակի մեջ, որտեղ _սեփական իշխանությունները մայրաքաղաքի կենտրոնում կրակել ու սպանել են սեփական ժողովրդին_: Էական չի հիմա քանի մեղավոր կգտնեն, կգտնեն թե չեն գտնի, կպաժեն, թե չեն պատժի: Մեր երկիրը հիմա մարդկության նորագույն պատմության մեջ մտել է որպես սեփական քաղաքացիների վրա կրակող այլանդակ երկիր: _Ու սրա հետևանքները դեռ մենք շատ երկար ու շատ ծանր ենք տանելու_:


Ես սկսել եմ մի քիչ դժվար հասկանալ, Տրիբուն ձյա: Ինչ կապ ունի Հակոբն այս ամենի հետ, ու ինչու իրեն պետք է հետաքրքրի իրեն էս ամենը, որ իրան դիմում ես? Ինչ կապ ունի ինքը էս ամբողջ իրականության հետ, ես երկրի հետ, էս երկրի ժողովրդի հետ, կամ էն մարդկանց հետ, որոնք սրա հետևանքները շատ երկար ու ծանր են տանելու?

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես սկսել եմ մի քիչ դժվար հասկանալ, Տրիբուն ձյա: Ինչ կապ ունի Հակոբն այս ամենի հետ, ու ինչու իրեն պետք է հետաքրքրի իրեն էս ամենը, որ իրան դիմում ես? Ինչ կապ ունի ինքը էս ամբողջ իրականության հետ, ես երկրի հետ, էս երկրի ժողովրդի հետ, կամ էն մարդկանց հետ, որոնք սրա հետևանքները շատ երկար ու ծանր են տանելու?


Ոչ մի կապ չունի, բայց կապ ունեցողներին դրդում ա հատուկ դաժանությամբ բռնի գործողությունների դիմել իր անձի նկատմամբ: Աշխատում եմ լիցքաթափել մթնոլորտը: Ամեն դեպքում սույն դեպքը հայերեն տառերով է գրառումներ անում:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ոչ մի կապ չունի, բայց կապ ունեցողներին դրդում ա հատուկ դաժանությամբ բռնի գործողությունների դիմել իր անձի նկատմամբ: Աշխատում եմ լիցքաթափել մթնոլորտը: Ամեն դեպքում սույն դեպքը հայերեն տառերով է գրառումներ անում:


Հա~, այ հիմա սկսում եմ հասկանալ: Սիրում եմ, որ մատչելի լեզվով բացատրում ես: Ամեն ինչ հասկանում եմ: 
Բայց մի բան էլ չեմ հասկանում: Քո նյարդային համակարգի մատերիալը:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա~, այ հիմա սկսում եմ հասկանալ: Սիրում եմ, որ մատչելի լեզվով բացատրում ես: Ամեն ինչ հասկանում եմ: 
> Բայց մի բան էլ չեմ հասկանում: *Քո նյարդային համակարգի մատերիալը:*


Գառաժի ժեշտ: Բայց մեկ-մեկ տեղի ա տալիս, ու վերածվում ա ալյումինի: *Ապացույցը:*

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հակոբ ջան, իմ ասածը հետևյալն է: Իմ երկիրը, մի քանի սադիստ մարդատյացի պատճառով, որոնք բացի իրենց իշխանությունը պահելուց ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չեն ցանկանում էս կյանքում, հավիտյանս հավիտենից մտավ մի քանի *այլանդակ* երկրների ցուցակի մեջ, որտեղ սեփական իշխանությունները մայրաքաղաքի կենտրոնում կրակել ու սպանել են սեփական ժողովրդին: Էական չի հիմա քանի մեղավոր կգտնեն, կգտնեն թե չեն գտնի, կպաժեն, թե չեն պատժի: Մեր երկիրը հիմա մարդկության նորագույն պատմության մեջ մտել է որպես սեփական քաղաքացիների վրա կրակող այլանդակ երկիր: Ու սրա հետևանքները դեռ մենք շատ երկար ու շատ ծանր ենք տանելու:


Տրիբուն ջան, հոկտեմբերի 27-ից հետո արդեն մեր երկիրը աշխարհում թիվ 1 տեռորիստական երկիրն ա համարվում: Մենակ մենք ենք մեր երկրի ներսում մեր երկիրը համարում ազատ, անկախ, ժողովրդավարական պետություն: Մեր պետությունը որպես այդպիսին դադարել է գոյություն ունենալ հոկտ. 27-ից հետո

Հակոբ, զարմանում եմ, դու ինֆորմացիայի ինչ աղբյուրներից ես օգտվում? :Think:  վայլուրն ա նույնիսկ ինչ-որ կցկտուր բաներ ասում, դու դեռ հին վայլուրական տեսություններն ես գրում ու գրում: Մեղք չենք?

----------


## dvgray

> Տրիբուն ջան, հոկտեմբերի 27-ից հետո արդեն մեր երկիրը աշխարհում թիվ 1 տեռորիստական երկիրն ա համարվում: Մենակ մենք ենք մեր երկրի ներսում մեր երկիրը համարում ազատ, անկախ, ժողովրդավարական պետություն: Մեր պետությունը որպես այդպիսին դադարել է գոյություն ունենալ հոկտ. 27-ից հետո


Դեռռևս հեռավոր Տրոցկի պապիկն ա ասել, որ "տեռորի դեմ միայն տեռոր":
…
իսկ ի՞նչ նախընտրեցիր Վազգենի ու Կարեն Դեմիճյանի բարեկամները և մյուս զոհերի /նաև ազատամարտիկի/ ընկերները:
Մեկինը կերավ համոց կուտը ու ընկավ հավաբուն, մյուստ ինծիլիգենտ-ինծիլիգենտ սպասեց ու մինչև օրս սպասում ա որ Հայաստանում արդար դատեն  / :Shok: /  մյուսներն էլ ասեցին ավելի լավ ա ձեններս կտրենք, քանի մեզ էլ չեն մաքրել մեջտեղից:
…
Ու տեռորիստները սկսեցին սպանել ավելի լկտիությամբ ու մասսայական: Պապլավոկ… ու մինչև մարտի մեկը : Արյունարբու գազանի ախորժակը արյուն տեսնելուց ավելի ա բացվում:
Պետք է սատկացնել ըտենց գազանին ու վերջ: 
Երբ գազազած արջը ընկած գյուղով մարդ ա հոշոտում, որսորդմիության որոշմանը չեն սպասում նորմալ մարդիկ, այլ հրացանը քաշում ու վերացնում են նրան  :Wink: :

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դեռռևս հեռավոր Տրոցկի պապիկն ա ասել, որ "տեռորի դեմ միայն տեռոր":
> …
> իսկ ի՞նչ նախընտրեցիր Վազգենի ու Կարեն Դեմիճյանի բարեկամները և մյուս զոհերի /նաև ազատամարտիկի/ ընկերները:
> Մեկինը կերավ համոց կուտը ու ընկավ հավաբուն, մյուստ ինծիլիգենտ-ինծիլիգենտ սպասեց ու մինչև օրս սպասում ա որ Հայաստանում արդար դատեն  //  մյուսներն էլ ասեցին ավելի լավ ա ձեններս կտրենք, քանի մեզ էլ չեն մաքրել մեջտեղից:
> …
> Ու տեռորիստները սկսեցին սպանել ավելի լկտիությամբ ու մասսայական: Պապլավոկ… ու մինչև մարտի մեկը : Արյունարբու գազանի ախորժակը արյուն տեսնելուց ավելի ա բացվում:
> Պետք է սատկացնել ըտենց գազանին ու վերջ: 
> Երբ գազազած արջը ընկած գյուղով մարդ ա հոշոտում, որսորդմիության որոշմանը չեն սպասում նորմալ մարդիկ, այլ հրացանը քաշում ու վերացնում են նրան :


դե խաղի կանոնները տարբեր են տարբեր կողմերի համար. մեկը շախմատ ա խաղում ուղեղով, մյուսը, երբ ճիշտ քայլ չի կարողանում գտնի, ավտոմատն ա հանում

----------


## dvgray

> դե խաղի կանոնները տարբեր են տարբեր կողմերի համար. մեկը շախմատ ա խաղում ուղեղով, մյուսը, երբ ճիշտ քայլ չի կարողանում գտնի, ավտոմատն ա հանում


իսկ եթե շախմատի ժամանակ դիմացինտ ավտոմատն ա հանում ու հլա էտ քիչ ա մի երկու հոգու էլ գետին ա փռում, ինչ ա, դատախազին պետք ա զանգել՞՞՞:

նայի, էն հեռավոր հնդկական հյուրանոցում ոնց սատկացրին բոլորին՞:
 մի հատ աք էլ չքաշեցին: Իսկ ստեղ տեռոր ա եղել հարյուր հազարի հանդեպ, ու դեռ մենք մտածում ենք, որ դատարանում դատել, …
սատկացնել ա պետք  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> իսկ եթե շախմատի ժամանակ դիմացինտ ավտոմատն ա հանում ու հլա էտ քիչ ա մի երկու հոգու էլ գետին ա փռում, ինչ ա, դատախազին պետք ա զանգել՞՞՞:
> 
> նայի, էն հեռավոր հնդկական հյուրանոցում ոնց սատկացրին բոլորին՞:
>  մի հատ աք էլ չքաշեցին: Իսկ ստեղ տեռոր ա եղել հարյուր հազարի հանդեպ, ու դեռ մենք մտածում ենք, որ դատարանում դատել, …
> սատկացնել ա պետք


ես չեմ ասում, որ սատկացնել պետք չի, բայց սա քաղաքականություն է, վենդետտա չի: Չենք կարող անել այն, ինչ անում են սրանք: Վենդետտա կլիներ, եթե Դեմիրճանի որդին ու Սարգսյանի ընկերները նույն օրը մասսայական ոչնչացման գործողություններ կիրառեին, բայց այդ դեպքում էս շարժումը լեգիտիմություն չէր ունենա, որովհետև մարդիկ կմտածեին, թե ինչով են իրարից տարբերվում այս 2 խմբավորումները?, միայն անուններով? :Smile:  էդ դեպքում իշխանափոխության մասին խոսելն իսկ անիմաստ կլիներ :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> ես չեմ ասում, որ սատկացնել պետք չի, բայց սա քաղաքականություն է, վենդետտա չի: Չենք կարող անել այն, ինչ անում են սրանք: Վենդետտա կլիներ, եթե Դեմիրճանի որդին ու Սարգսյանի ընկերները նույն օրը մասսայական ոչնչացման գործողություններ կիրառեին, բայց այդ դեպքում էս շարժումը լեգիտիմություն չէր ունենա, որովհետև մարդիկ կմտածեին, թե ինչով են իրարից տարբերվում այս 2 խմբավորումները?, միայն անուններով? էդ դեպքում իշխանափոխության մասին խոսելն իսկ անիմաստ կլիներ


ես իշխանափոխության մասին չեմ խոսում: 
Ես խոսում եմ տեռորիստներին համարժեք պատասխան չտալու մասին: Սրանք տարբեր բաներ են:
մի հատ հլա ճիշտը նայի: Ի՞նչ կապ ունեն Վազգենրի ախպերը կամ Դեմիրճյանի տղեն քաղաքականության հետ: Նրանք ըտեղ են գտնվում միայն որպես խաղարկվոր մասեր, որոնց հաճած օգտագործում են քաղ. նպատակների համար, օգտագործելով 27 -ը:
…
հիմա էլ, եթե Սուքիասյանների եղած չեղածն են խլում, ապա նայի որ իրանց "պապան" արեց ամենաճիշտ քայլ- տեռորիստներին սպառնաց տեռորով: Իսկ եթե խլեն, ապա նա էլ պետք է նրանցից խլի ինչ կարա -սկսած սեփականությունից մինչև կյանքերը:
Սա է ճիշտը: Իսկ թե ինչքանոց Սուքիասյան ավագը կխառնվի քաղաքականությանը, դա արդեն կախված կլինի, թե ինչքան "մաքուր" /չիստի/ նա կխլի ու ինչքան կեղտոռ դուրս կգա էս ամենից:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ես իշխանափոխության մասին չեմ խոսում: 
> Ես խոսում եմ տեռորիստներին համարժեք պատասխան չտալու մասին: Սրանք տարբեր բաներ են:
> մի հատ հլա ճիշտը նայի: Ի՞նչ կապ ունեն Վազգենրի ախպերը կամ Դեմիրճյանի տղեն քաղաքականության հետ: Նրանք ըտեղ են գտնվում միայն որպես խաղարկվոր մասեր, որոնց հաճած օգտագործում են քաղ. նպատակների համար, օգտագործելով 27 -ը:
> …
> հիմա էլ, եթե Սուքիասյանների եղած չեղածն են խլում, ապա նայի որ իրանց "պապան" արեց ամենաճիշտ քայլ- տեռորիստներին սպառնաց տեռորով: Իսկ եթե խլեն, ապա նա էլ պետք է նրանցից խլի ինչ կարա -սկսած սեփականությունից մինչև կյանքերը:
> Սա է ճիշտը: Իսկ թե ինչքանոց Սուքիասյան ավագը կխառնվի քաղաքականությանը, դա արդեն կախված կլինի, թե ինչքան "մաքուր" /չիստի/ նա կխլի ու ինչքան կեղտոռ դուրս կգա էս ամենից:


դե այդ պատճառով էլ ասում եմ էլի, Դիվի ջան, էս քաղաքականություն ա, ում կօգտագործեն, ինչ նպատակով, դա պետք է ծառայի որոշակի գաղափարախոսության: Դու խոսում ես տեռորիզմից, արյան վրեժից. ես էլ ասում եմ, որ դա ճիշտ ա մասնավոր ոլորտում, ոչ թե համապետական: Իրենց սխալն էլ այն է, որ իրենք պետությունը դիտարկում են որպես իրենց հայրենական փաշայություն ու անում են ինչ ուզում են. դրա համար էլ բոլորովս կհասկացնենք էդ քառակուսի գլուխներին, որ իրենք ընդամենը մեր ներկայացուցիչներն են, մենք ինչ կուզենք իրենց հետ կանենք

մասնավոր ոլորտում հետդ միանգամայն համաձայն եմ :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> դե այդ պատճառով էլ ասում եմ էլի, Դիվի ջան, էս քաղաքականություն ա, ում կօգտագործեն, ինչ նպատակով, դա պետք է ծառայի որոշակի գաղափարախոսության: Դու խոսում ես տեռորիզմից, արյան վրեժից. ես էլ ասում եմ, որ դա ճիշտ ա մասնավոր ոլորտում, ոչ թե համապետական: Իրենց սխալն էլ այն է, որ իրենք պետությունը դիտարկում են որպես իրենց հայրենական փաշայություն ու անում են ինչ ուզում են. դրա համար էլ բոլորովս կհասկացնենք էդ քառակուսի գլուխներին, որ իրենք ընդամենը մեր ներկայացուցիչներն են, մենք ինչ կուզենք իրենց հետ կանենք
> 
> մասնավոր ոլորտում հետդ միանգամայն համաձայն եմ


ապրես, որ մասնավոր ոլորտում հետս համաձայն ես: 
Ասեմ, որ կոնկրետ այս ու նմանատիպ հնչեղության դեպքերը մասնավոր  ոլորտից արագորեն տեղափոխվում են հասարակական ոլորտ: եւ երբ որ վերդետա իրականացնող չի լինում իրա ազգականների ապաշնորհության պատճառով, դա չարիք է դառնում հասարակական մասշտաբի:
Դրա համար էլ նորմալ /իտալական- սիցիլիա/ երկներում էտ տիպի ազգականները հասարակության կողմից չեն ընդունվում, ավելին հաճախ վտարվում են  :Wink: :
իսկ մեր մոտ քաղաքական վերնատանն էն նրանք: Այ սա է աննոռմալը  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ապրես, որ մասնավոր ոլորտում հետս համաձայն ես: 
> Ասեմ, որ կոնկրետ այս ու նմանատիպ հնչեղության դեպքերը մասնավոր  ոլորտից արագորեն տեղափոխվում են հասարակական ոլորտ: եւ երբ որ վերդետա իրականացնող չի լինում իրա ազգականների ապաշնորհության պատճառով, դա չարիք է դառնում հասարակական մասշտաբի:
> Դրա համար էլ նորմալ /իտալական- սիցիլիա/ երկներում էտ տիպի ազգականները հասարակության կողմից չեն ընդունվում, ավելին հաճախ վտարվում են :
> իսկ մեր մոտ քաղաքական վերնատանն էն նրանք: Այ սա է աննոռմալը


դե Սիցիլիայի օրենքներից չսկսենք :LOL: 

Իսկ վերջին տողը չհասկացա. որ կատեգորիան է ըստ քեզ մեր քաղաքական վերնատանը?

----------


## dvgray

> դե Սիցիլիայի օրենքներից չսկսենք


Հայեևն ու իտալացիք իրար նման լիքը բաներև ունեն, ընենց որ մի ծիծաղի: Հայաստանը խելքի բերողը իրականում Սիցիլիական "օրենսդրությունը" կլինի:




> Իսկ վերջին տողը չհասկացա. որ կատեգորիան է ըստ քեզ մեր քաղաքական վերնատանը?


Վազգենի ախպերը ու Դեմիրճյանի տղան

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հայեևն ու իտալացիք իրար նման լիքը բաներև ունեն, ընենց որ մի ծիծաղի: Հայաստանը խելքի բերողը իրականում Սիցիլիական "օրենսդրությունը" կլինի:


 Եթե համեմատենք Իտալիայի հարավի հետամնացության հետ, ապա, այո, շատ ընդհանուր բաներ ունենք: Ծիծաղելի ա, որովհետև սրանք իսկի սիցիլաիական օրենքներով չեն կարում ապրեն իրենց անձնական շփումներում, ինչ մնաց՝ դրանք հարմարեցնեն մեր պետության հիմնական օրենքին:

հեսա մեր տուն ձուկ են բերելու :LOL: 




> Վազգենի ախպերը ու Դեմիրճյանի տղան


դե պաշտոն տվին, հանգստացրին, հետո էլ ձեռքից առան, ընդդիմություն սարքին

----------


## dvgray

> Եթե համեմատենք Իտալիայի հարավի հետամնացության հետ, ապա, այո, շատ ընդհանուր բաներ ունենք: Ծիծաղելի ա, որովհետև սրանք իսկի սիցիլաիական օրենքներով չեն կարում ապրեն իրենց անձնական շփումներում, ինչ մնաց՝ դրանք հարմարեցնեն մեր պետության հիմնական օրենքին:
> 
> հեսա մեր տուն ձուկ են բերելու


Այո, շատ նման ենք: մենակ հետամնացությանբ չի: Ավելի ճիշտ ընդհանուր հետամնացությունը արդյունք ա էտ լիքը նման գծերի: Ու քանի որ երկուսս էլ գրված օրենքների վրա թքած ունենք, մնում ա որ գոնե ինչ որ չգրված օրենքներ գործեն: Մեր ոտ վախտին դա գողական / :Bad: / օրենքներ էին, իրոնց մոտ մաֆիայի օրենքները: Իսկ հիմա էտ գողականը մեր մոտ վերացավ ու տեղը բաց մնաց  :Wink: :
…
հ.գ. ինչ՞ ձուկ են բերելու  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այո, շատ նման ենք: մենակ հետամնացությանբ չի: Ավելի ճիշտ ընդհանուր հետամնացությունը արդյունք ա էտ լիքը նման գծերի: Ու քանի որ երկուսս էլ գրված օրենքների վրա թքած ունենք, մնում ա որ գոնե ինչ որ չգրված օրենքներ գործեն: Մեր ոտ վախտին դա գողական // օրենքներ էին, իրոնց մոտ մաֆիայի օրենքները: Իսկ հիմա էտ գողականը մեր մոտ վերացավ ու տեղը բաց մնաց :


մեր մոտ հիմա գյուղական բազարների օրենքներն են




> …
> հ.գ. ինչ՞ ձուկ են բերելու


էդ խոսող ձուկ ա.ասում ա՝ ինչ ես նստել հիմարի պես, զենքդ վերցրու ու թռի այստեղից :Angry2:  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> մեր մոտ հիմա գյուղական բազարների օրենքներն են


Շատ լավ ասիր: Իսկ գյուղի բազառները գիտես չէ՞ ոնց են պրծնում: Մինչև քյոխվեն գալիս ա ու բոլորը սսկված իրա անկապ խոսքեր են լսում ու ասում, որ ինքը /քյոխվեն/ միանշանակ ճիշտ ա:

Ավելացվել է 58 վայրկյան անց



> էդ խոսող ձուկ ա.ասում ա՝ ինչ ես նստել հիմարի պես, զենքդ վերցրու ու թռի այստեղից


Ու՞ր  :Xeloq:  ի՞նչ զենք   :Xeloq:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ու՞ր  ի՞նչ զենք


Դիվի Ջան, Օմերտայի մասին լսած կաս? :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվի Ջան, Օմերտայի մասին լսած կաս?


չէ  :Blush:

----------


## Ambrosine

> չէ


Դա լռություն պահպանելու օրենքն ա :Smile:  եթե խախտում ես այդ օրենքը, քեզ ձուկ են ուղարկում. սա նշանակում է, որ վերջդ եկել ա, փախի որտեղ հասցնես :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Դա լռություն պահպանելու օրենքն ա եթե խախտում ես այդ օրենքը, քեզ ձուկ են ուղարկում. սա նշանակում է, որ վերջդ եկել ա, փախի որտեղ հասցնես


հա, ինչ որ իտալական կինոյում տեսել եմ  :Smile: 
Հիմա քեզ է եկել՞ էտ ձուկը: Միայն պլաստիկան կփրկի: Ու մեկ էլ սիլիկոնը  :LOL: :

----------


## Ambrosine

> հա, ինչ որ իտալական կինոյում տեսել եմ 
> Հիմա քեզ է եկել՞ էտ ձուկը: Միայն պլաստիկան կփրկի: Ու մեկ էլ սիլիկոնը :


Դիվ, մի քիչ հասկանալի գրի, որ իմ փոքր ուղեղը հասկանա :Sad:  պլաստիկան ու սիլիկոնը ինչ կապ ունեն ձկան հետ կամ փախչելու հետ: Հլը պլաստիկան ոնց-որ թե ճկունության իմաստով :Think: 

իտալական ֆիլմեր նայելու կարիք չկա, կարելի կարդալ համապատասխան գրականություն :Smile: 

ինձ դեռ չեն ուղարկել ձուկ. չեմ սիրում, հո զոռով չի? :LOL:

----------


## Հյուլե

Հերթական անգամ փաստվում է, որ ոչ թե ամենամեծ, այլեւ միակ մեղավորը ժողովուրդն էր: Մենք վերջապես մի օր ուշքի կգանք, արդյոք, որպեսզի հրաժարվենք անիմաստ հարցերից ու անցնել ինքնակատարելագործմանը, մեր թերությունների վերացմանը, մեր ազգային շահերը անձամբ տնօրինելուն եւ այն միայն իշխանության ու ընդիմության պարտականությունը չհամարելուն:
Ցավալի է, որ դեռեւս տեղում դոփում ենք ու նման հարցերի՝ նման պատասխանների տարբերակներով, ընթացք տալիս ու վատնում մեր թանկագին ժամանակը: Տեսեք ինչ անիմաստ ու անկապ զրույցների շարանի ականատեսն ենք այստեղ:
Վերջ տանք էս անիմաստ հարցերին ու փորձենք շտկել մեր սխալները: Միայն  այդ կերպ այլեւս որեւէ ուժ, ներքին կամ արտաքին, չի համարձակվի նման սադրանքներ մոգոնել ու հաջողությամբ իրականացնել մեր ազգի նկատմամբ:

----------


## Kuk

> Հերթական անգամ փաստվում է, որ ոչ թե ամենամեծ, այլեւ միակ մեղավորը ժողովուրդն էր: Մենք վերջապես մի օր ուշքի կգանք, արդյոք, որպեսզի հրաժարվենք անիմաստ հարցերից ու անցնել ինքնակատարելագործմանը, մեր թերությունների վերացմանը, մեր ազգային շահերը անձամբ տնօրինելուն եւ այն միայն իշխանության ու ընդիմության պարտականությունը չհամարելուն:
> Ցավալի է, որ դեռեւս տեղում դոփում ենք ու նման հարցերի՝ նման պատասխանների տարբերակներով, ընթացք տալիս ու վատնում մեր թանկագին ժամանակը: Տեսեք ինչ անիմաստ ու անկապ զրույցների շարանի ականատեսն ենք այստեղ:
> Վերջ տանք էս անիմաստ հարցերին ու փորձենք շտկել մեր սխալները: Միայն  այդ կերպ այլեւս որեւէ ուժ, ներքին կամ արտաքին, չի համարձակվի նման սադրանքներ մոգոնել ու հաջողությամբ իրականացնել մեր ազգի նկատմամբ:


Հլը մի հատ ցույց տուր տենամ էդ ո՞ր զրույցի մասին ես ասում, որ անկապ ա: Ու ասա տենամ ժողովուրդն ինչո՞վ ա մեղավոր, որ գնաց կանգնեց սնայպեռի տա՞կ, որ գնաց իրա ուզածով ընտրե՞ց, որ ստրուկի կամ անբարոյականի նման իրան ու իրա ձենը չծախեց 5000 դրամո՞վ, որ իրա իրավունքի համար պայքարեց ու բռնությունների ենթարկվե՞ց: Չգիտեմ` դու ժողովրդի մի մասն ես, թե չէ, բայց ես ժողովրդի մի մասն եմ, ու տենց մեկը չկա, որ ինձ մեղադրի մարտի մեկի մեջ, մնացածը դատարկ, անհիմն ու անպատասխանատու խոսքեր են:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հերթական անգամ փաստվում է, որ ոչ թե ամենամեծ, այլեւ միակ մեղավորը ժողովուրդն էր: Մենք վերջապես մի օր ուշքի կգանք, արդյոք, որպեսզի հրաժարվենք անիմաստ հարցերից ու անցնել ինքնակատարելագործմանը, մեր թերությունների վերացմանը, մեր ազգային շահերը անձամբ տնօրինելուն եւ այն միայն իշխանության ու ընդիմության պարտականությունը չհամարելուն:
> Ցավալի է, որ դեռեւս տեղում դոփում ենք ու նման հարցերի՝ նման պատասխանների տարբերակներով, ընթացք տալիս ու վատնում մեր թանկագին ժամանակը: Տեսեք ինչ անիմաստ ու անկապ զրույցների շարանի ականատեսն ենք այստեղ:
> Վերջ տանք էս անիմաստ հարցերին ու փորձենք շտկել մեր սխալները: Միայն  այդ կերպ այլեւս որեւէ ուժ, ներքին կամ արտաքին, չի համարձակվի նման սադրանքներ մոգոնել ու հաջողությամբ իրականացնել մեր ազգի նկատմամբ:


մի գրառումով միանգամից մի քանի կողմից վիրավորեցիր
նախ այստեղ ոչ ոք անկապ զրույցներ չի վարում
հետո էլ ժողովուրդը մեղավոր չի

մնացած առումներով /ինքնակատարելագործման.... և այլն/ գուցե և ճիշտ ես, բայց դրա համար խթանող ուժ է պետք. եթե չկա պետական հովանավորություն, ապա ամեն ինչ իզուր է ու հենց այստեղ է ժամանակի իզուր վատնումը

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հերթական անգամ փաստվում է, որ ոչ թե ամենամեծ, այլեւ միակ մեղավորը ժողովուրդն էր: Մենք վերջապես մի օր ուշքի կգանք, արդյոք, որպեսզի հրաժարվենք անիմաստ հարցերից ու անցնել ինքնակատարելագործմանը, մեր թերությունների վերացմանը, մեր ազգային շահերը անձամբ տնօրինելուն եւ այն միայն իշխանության ու ընդիմության պարտականությունը չհամարելուն:
> Ցավալի է, որ դեռեւս տեղում դոփում ենք ու նման հարցերի՝ նման պատասխանների տարբերակներով, ընթացք տալիս ու վատնում մեր թանկագին ժամանակը: Տեսեք ինչ անիմաստ ու անկապ զրույցների շարանի ականատեսն ենք այստեղ:
> Վերջ տանք էս անիմաստ հարցերին ու փորձենք շտկել մեր սխալները: Միայն  այդ կերպ այլեւս որեւէ ուժ, ներքին կամ արտաքին, չի համարձակվի նման սադրանքներ մոգոնել ու հաջողությամբ իրականացնել մեր ազգի նկատմամբ:


Ի ......

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ի ......


Մտնել, մի գրառում անել, ու էն էլ հենց ստեղ? Սադրանք ա:

----------


## Chuk

Ի՞նչ եք վրա տալիս, մարդը ճիշտ ա ասում:
Եթե ես ճիշտ եմ հասկացել Հյուլեի ասածը, խոսքը քրեական մեղավորության մասին չէ:
Այլ էն մեղավորության, որ 10 տարի հանդուրժել ենք այդ ավազակապետությանը, ուշացրել ենք նման բողոքի ցույցերը, ժամանակին քացի տալով չենք լարել մեր մեջից և այլն: Այդ իմաստով լիովին համաձայն եմ, որ մեղավոր ենք: Ու նաև էն իմաստով եմ համաձայն, որ անգամ մարտի 1-ից հետո կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ոտի կանգնածներին են մեղադրում: Նրանք էլ են ժողովուրդ, չէ՞: Ու նրանց մեղավորությունն էլ է... այդ անտարբերության մթնոլորտի մեղքն ահավոր մեծ է...

----------


## Kuk

> Ի՞նչ եք վրա տալիս, մարդը ճիշտ ա ասում:
> Եթե ես ճիշտ եմ հասկացել Հյուլեի ասածը, խոսքը քրեական մեղավորության մասին չէ:
> Այլ էն մեղավորության, որ 10 տարի հանդուրժել ենք այդ ավազակապետությանը, ուշացրել ենք նման բողոքի ցույցերը, ժամանակին քացի տալով չենք լարել մեր մեջից և այլն: Այդ իմաստով լիովին համաձայն եմ, որ մեղավոր ենք: Ու նաև էն իմաստով եմ համաձայն, որ անգամ մարտի 1-ից հետո կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ոտի կանգնածներին են մեղադրում: *Նրանք էլ են ժողովուրդ, չէ՞*: Ու նրանց մեղավորությունն էլ է... այդ անտարբերության մթնոլորտի մեղքն ահավոր մեծ է...


Չէ՛, Չուկ, նրանք ժողովուրդ չեն: Չի կարելի պղծել «ժողովուրդ» բառը իր ողջ իմաստով` դրանց ու դրանց նմաններին «ժողովուրդ» անվանելով: Եթե մարդը մեղադրում է արդարության համար պայքարողին, նա իրավունք չունի ժողովրդի մասը կազմելու:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ՛, Չուկ, նրանք ժողովուրդ չեն: Չի կարելի պղծել «ժողովուրդ» բառը իր ողջ իմաստով` դրանց ու դրանց նմաններին «ժողովուրդ» անվանելով: Եթե մարդը մեղադրում է արդարության համար պայքարողին, նա իրավունք չունի ժողովրդի մասը կազմելու:


Սեպ մի՛ խրիր:
Իհարկե ժողովուրդ են: Ուղղակի անտարբեր ժողովուրդ են  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Սեպ մի՛ խրիր:
> Իհարկե ժողովուրդ են: Ուղղակի անտարբեր ժողովուրդ են


Ինչո՞վ են ժողովուրդ. որ հայրենի հողն են տրորում ու օդն են պղտորո՞ւմ, էդքանո՞վ են ժողովուրդ: Անտարբեր ժողովուրդը բանի պետք չի: Իսկ ժողովուրդը չի կարող անպետք լինել: Ինչ որ հակասություն կա չէ՞, բա ո՞նց անենք. մի տարբերակ ա մնում, էլի հետ եկա` ժողովուրդ չե՛ն:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչո՞վ են ժողովուրդ. որ հայրենի հողն են տրորում ու օդն են պղտորո՞ւմ, էդքանո՞վ են ժողովուրդ: Անտարբեր ժողովուրդը բանի պետք չի: Իսկ ժողովուրդը չի կարող անպետք լինել: Ինչ որ հակասություն կա չէ՞, բա ո՞նց անենք. մի տարբերակ ա մնում, էլի հետ եկա` ժողովուրդ չե՛ն:


Ժողովուրդ են, դու քո գործը լավ չես արել, որ նրանց անտարբերությունից հանես... Լեթարգիական քնով քնել բոլորն էլ կարող են, իսկ դու ժողովրդի ներկայացուցիչ ես, հասկանում ես ամենը, ուրեմն ձև գտիր իրան քնից հանելու...

բայց շատ չշեղվենք  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հերթական անգամ փաստվում է, որ ոչ թե ամենամեծ, այլեւ միակ մեղավորը ժողովուրդն էր: Մենք վերջապես մի օր ուշքի կգանք, արդյոք, որպեսզի հրաժարվենք անիմաստ հարցերից ու անցնել ինքնակատարելագործմանը, մեր թերությունների վերացմանը, մեր ազգային շահերը անձամբ տնօրինելուն եւ այն միայն իշխանության ու ընդիմության պարտականությունը չհամարելուն:
> Ցավալի է, որ դեռեւս տեղում դոփում ենք ու նման հարցերի՝ նման պատասխանների տարբերակներով, ընթացք տալիս ու վատնում մեր թանկագին ժամանակը: Տեսեք ինչ անիմաստ ու անկապ զրույցների շարանի ականատեսն ենք այստեղ:
> Վերջ տանք էս անիմաստ հարցերին ու փորձենք շտկել մեր սխալները: Միայն  այդ կերպ այլեւս որեւէ ուժ, ներքին կամ արտաքին, չի համարձակվի նման սադրանքներ մոգոնել ու հաջողությամբ իրականացնել մեր ազգի նկատմամբ:


Հարգելիդ իմ պատվական *Հյուլե՛*: Սովորաբար երբ  կանաչ լույսով անցնում ես փողոցն ու հայտնվում ես ինչ-որ X5-ի բամպեռի տակ՝ ճխլտված ու ցեխոտ, ի՞նչ ես անում: Ինձ, չգիտես ինչու, թվում է, որ վեր ես կենում ու սկսում ինքնամոռաց կերպով զբաղվել ինքնակատարելագործումով, հետո ինքնաձաղկումով վերացնում ես քո թերությունները, մասնավորապես այն, որ, ասենք, դավաճան բազուկոսկրդ չի դիմանում երեք տոննայանոց հարվածներին:

Անցնենք մեր ազգային շահերը անձամբ տնօրինելու՞ն: Իսկ քո այդ «անձամբի» մեջ ովքե՞ր են մտնում, եթե ո՛չ իշխանությունը, ո՛չ ընդդիմությունը և, մանավանդ ո՛չ էլ «միակ ու անկրկնելի մեղավոր» ժողովուրդը «անձամբը» չեն: Պարիկներն ու վրացի՞ք: Ցավալի է, որ դեռևս տեղում դոփում ենք (մե՛նք) ու նման գրվածքների՝ նման կուռ-տրամաբանական տարբերակներով, ընթացք ենք տալիս ու վատնում մեր թանկագին ժամանակը:

----------


## Rammstein

> Հերթական անգամ փաստվում է, որ ոչ թե ամենամեծ, այլեւ միակ մեղավորը ժողովուրդն էր: Մենք վերջապես մի օր ուշքի կգանք, արդյոք, որպեսզի հրաժարվենք անիմաստ հարցերից ու անցնել ինքնակատարելագործմանը, մեր թերությունների վերացմանը, մեր ազգային շահերը անձամբ տնօրինելուն եւ այն միայն իշխանության ու ընդիմության պարտականությունը չհամարելուն:
> Ցավալի է, որ դեռեւս տեղում դոփում ենք ու նման հարցերի՝ նման պատասխանների տարբերակներով, ընթացք տալիս ու վատնում մեր թանկագին ժամանակը: Տեսեք ինչ անիմաստ ու անկապ զրույցների շարանի ականատեսն ենք այստեղ:
> Վերջ տանք էս անիմաստ հարցերին ու փորձենք շտկել մեր սխալները: Միայն  այդ կերպ այլեւս որեւէ ուժ, ներքին կամ արտաքին, չի համարձակվի նման սադրանքներ մոգոնել ու հաջողությամբ իրականացնել մեր ազգի նկատմամբ:


Համաձայն չեմ, ամենամեծ մեղավորը իշխանությունն էր։ Թե ինչով էր մեղավոր, այ դա է հարցը։

Իմ վարկածը սա է։ Պարոն Լեւոնը միտինգ է արել, շատ լավ իմանալով, որ մի օր այդ միտինգը պետք է ցրվի։ Ինչու պետք է ցրվե՞ր, որովհետեւ ինձ հասած տվյալներով, ԼՏՊ-ը միայն առաջին օրվա միտինգի համար էր դիմել համապատասխան տեղ, մնացած օրերինը «անօրինական» էր։ Ինչու եմ գրում չակերտներո՞ւմ, քանի որ մյուս կողմից էլ դա աբսուրդ է` անօրինական միտինգի :Think: , բայց հիմա ես դա չեմ քննարկում։ Բնականաբար միտինգը մարտի 1-ին դաժանաբար ցրվեց։

Երեկոյան, ես վստահ եմ, որ եղել են միտումնավոր կազմակերպված սադրիչներ` քաղաքացիական հագուստով։ Հարցը հետեւյալն է, ո՞վ է կանգնած նրանց հետեւում` ընդդիմությո՞ւնը, թե՞ իշխանությունը։ Այստեղ երկուսն էլ կարող էին ունենալ իրենց շահը. Իշխանություն կարող էր սադրիչների վարձել, որ պատճառ լինի ժողովրդին ինչ ուզել անելու (ինչը եւ տեղի ունեցավ)։
Մյուս կողմից Լեւոնը կարող էր սադրիչներին օգտագործել, որպեսզի ստիպի զորքերին հարձակվել ժողովրդի վրա, եւ դրանով իսկ ԼՏՊ-ի լեզուն «կերկարեր»` որ «տեսե՜ք ժողովրդին ինչ արեցին...» (ինչը եւ տեղի ունեցավ)։
Չեմ ոզում ասել, թե այս 2 տարբերակներից որին եմ ես ավելի հակված։ Մնացածը թողնում եմ ձեզ։

----------


## Kuk

> Համաձայն չեմ, ամենամեծ մեղավորը իշխանությունն էր։ Թե ինչով էր մեղավոր, այ դա է հարցը։
> 
> Իմ վարկածը սա է։ Պարոն Լեւոնը միտինգ է արել, շատ լավ իմանալով, որ մի օր այդ միտինգը պետք է ցրվի։ Ինչու պետք է ցրվե՞ր, որովհետեւ ինձ հասած տվյալներով, ԼՏՊ-ը միայն առաջին օրվա միտինգի համար էր դիմել համապատասխան տեղ, մնացած օրերինը «անօրինական» էր։ Ինչու եմ գրում չակերտներո՞ւմ, քանի որ մյուս կողմից էլ դա աբսուրդ է` անօրինական միտինգի, բայց հիմա ես դա չեմ քննարկում։ Բնականաբար միտինգը մարտի 1-ին դաժանաբար ցրվեց։
> 
> Երեկոյան, ես վստահ եմ, որ եղել են միտումնավոր կազմակերպված սադրիչներ` քաղաքացիական հագուստով։ Հարցը հետեւյալն է, ո՞վ է կանգնած նրանց հետեւում` ընդդիմությո՞ւնը, թե՞ իշխանությունը։ Այստեղ երկուսն էլ կարող էին ունենալ իրենց շահը. Իշխանություն կարող էր սադրիչների վարձել, որ պատճառ լինի ժողովրդին ինչ ուզել անելու (ինչը եւ տեղի ունեցավ)։
> Մյուս կողմից Լեւոնը կարող էր սադրիչներին օգտագործել, որպեսզի ստիպի զորքերին հարձակվել ժողովրդի վրա, եւ դրանով իսկ ԼՏՊ-ի լեզուն «կերկարեր»` որ «տեսե՜ք ժողովրդին ինչ արեցին...» (ինչը եւ տեղի ունեցավ)։
> Չեմ ոզում ասել, թե այս 2 տարբերակներից որին եմ ես ավելի հակված։ Մնացածը թողնում եմ ձեզ։


Ռամշտայն, չակերտով լինի, թե առանց չակերտ, կապ չունի. հանրահավաքը յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացու` սահմանադրությամբ սահմանված իրավունքն է, այն չի կարող լինել ապօրինի, իսկ քո ասած ապօրինին, որ իշխանությունները մոգոնեցին ու առանց հիմնավորման, առանց հիմքի խցկեցին օրենքների արանքում, կարող է վերաբերել միայն մարտի մեկից հետո տեղի ունեացած հանրահավաքներին: ՄԻնչ այդ չի եղել այդ չարաբաստիկ կետը, մի խառնեք ժամկետները: Ոչ ոք, այդ թվում և Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չէր կարող համոզված լինել, որ մարտի մեկից հետո ժողովուրդը չի դադարի պայքարը, այնպես որ, միամտություն կլինի կարծելը, թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կարող էր կազմակերպել այդ ողբերգական իրադարձությունը, որի հետևանքով կարող էր սպանել շարժումը, որն այդքան մեծ թափ ունի, և որի առաջնորդն է հանդիսանում ինքը:

----------


## Chuk

> Մյուս կողմից Լեւոնը կարող էր սադրիչներին օգտագործել, որպեսզի ստիպի զորքերին հարձակվել ժողովրդի վրա, եւ դրանով իսկ ԼՏՊ-ի լեզուն «կերկարեր»` որ «տեսե՜ք ժողովրդին ինչ արեցին...» (ինչը եւ տեղի ունեցավ)։
> Չեմ ոզում ասել, թե այս 2 տարբերակներից որին եմ ես ավելի հակված։ Մնացածը թողնում եմ ձեզ։


Հրաշալի է, իսկ հիմա արի միասին տրամաբանենք:
Անշուշտ տեսականորեն քո ասած երկու տարբերակներն էլ հնարավոր են, իսկ գործնականում, իշխանության համար, որը նաև չի խորշում ամեն տեսակի ռեպրեսիաներ կիրառելու, չափազանց հեշտ կլիներ գտնել «Տեր-Պետրոսյանի սադրիչներին», գործին տալ հասարակական հնչեղության, այդ սադրիչներին օր ու գիշեր ցույց տալ հեռուստացույցի երկնագույն էկրանից, ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչներին դատել ոչ թե շինծու գործերով, այլ հենց հավաստի փաստերի հիման վրա... ու քանի որ այս ամենը չի արվել, արի իրար հետ տրամաբանենք, արդյո՞ք հնարավոր է, որ ընդդիմությունը սադրիչներ ունենար  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

Կարելի է հիմնվել միայն փաստերի վրա և արձանագրել, որ ընդդիմությունը ներկայացրել է կադրեր, որտեղ զորքի մոտ զինվում է քաղաքացիական հագուստով մի երիտասարդ, իսկ իշխանություններն ի՞նչ է, չե՞ն կարողանում «գտնել» նրան, չգիտե՞ն, թե ով է նա:

----------


## Rammstein

> Հրաշալի է, իսկ հիմա արի միասին տրամաբանենք:
> Անշուշտ տեսականորեն քո ասած երկու տարբերակներն էլ հնարավոր են, իսկ գործնականում, իշխանության համար, որը նաև չի խորշում ամեն տեսակի ռեպրեսիաներ կիրառելու, չափազանց հեշտ կլիներ գտնել «Տեր-Պետրոսյանի սադրիչներին», գործին տալ հասարակական հնչեղության, այդ սադրիչներին օր ու գիշեր ցույց տալ հեռուստացույցի երկնագույն էկրանից, ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչներին դատել ոչ թե շինծու գործերով, այլ հենց հավաստի փաստերի հիման վրա... ու քանի որ այս ամենը չի արվել, արի իրար հետ տրամաբանենք, արդյո՞ք հնարավոր է, որ ընդդիմությունը սադրիչներ ունենար


Ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց եթե մի քիչ էլ խորանանք նույն տրամաբանությամբ, ապա ակնհայտ է, որ եթե այդքանից հետո իշխանությունը բռներ մի քանի ընդդիմադիր սադրիչների եւ ասեր, որ նրանք են մեղավոր ամեն ինչում, ապա ակնհայտ կդառնար, որ ընդդիմադիրների մեծ մասը մեղավոր չի այլ ընդամենը մի քանի սադրիչներ են մեղավոր։

----------


## Chuk

> Ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց եթե մի քիչ էլ խորանանք նույն տրամաբանությամբ, ապա ակնհայտ է, որ եթե այդքանից հետո իշխանությունը բռներ մի քանի ընդդիմադիր սադրիչների եւ ասեր, որ նրանք են մեղավոր ամեն ինչում, ապա ակնհայտ կդառնար, որ ընդդիմադիրների մեծ մասը մեղավոր չի այլ ընդամենը մի քանի սադրիչներ են մեղավոր։


Տրամաբանությունը թերի է:
Ընդդիմադիր սադրիչների գտնելը հնարավորություն կտար մեղքը իշխանության վրայից ամբողջովին գցել ընդդիմության վրա, հիմնավորել, որ նրանք եղել են ուղղարկված են ընդդիմադիր առաջնորդների կողմից, արժանանալ հասարակական վստահությանը և այլն: 

Այս ամենը չի արվել:
Փոխարենը, ինչպես ճիշտ նկատեց Կուկը, կան վիդեոկադրեր, որտեղ պարզ երևում է, թե քաղաքացիական հագնված անձը ինչպես է ոստիկանների մոտ զինվում՝ ժողովրդի մեջ մտնելու նպատակով:

Այնպես որ կամ կարելի է ընկնել ֆանտազիաների գիրկը, կամ էլ շարժվել չոր տրամաբանությամբ, որի դեպքում քո երկրորդ վարկածը, ճիշտն ասած, հերքվում է:

----------


## Rammstein

> Տրամաբանությունը թերի է:
> Ընդդիմադիր սադրիչների գտնելը հնարավորություն կտար մեղքը իշխանության վրայից ամբողջովին գցել ընդդիմության վրա, հիմնավորել, որ նրանք եղել են ուղղարկված են ընդդիմադիր առաջնորդների կողմից, արժանանալ հասարակական վստահությանը և այլն: 
> 
> Այս ամենը չի արվել:
> Փոխարենը, ինչպես ճիշտ նկատեց Կուկը, կան վիդեոկադրեր, որտեղ պարզ երևում է, թե քաղաքացիական հագնված անձը ինչպես է ոստիկանների մոտ զինվում՝ ժողովրդի մեջ մտնելու նպատակով:
> 
> Այնպես որ կամ կարելի է ընկնել ֆանտազիաների գիրկը, կամ էլ շարժվել չոր տրամաբանությամբ, որի դեպքում քո երկրորդ վարկածը, ճիշտն ասած, հերքվում է:


Է հիամ էլ ա իշանությունն ամբողջ մեղքը բարդում ԼՏՊ-ի վրա։

Ինչ վերաբերում է հասարակական վստահության շահելուն, ապա դա իմ կարծիքով երբեք չէր լինի, քանի որ նույնիս եթե մի քանի ընդդիմադիր սադրիչների բռնեին, ապա ժողովուրդը կասեր, որ դա սարքած ա, էդ մարդիկ վախից են խոստովանում, որ սադրիչ են, եւ այլն։

Մի խոսքով չեմ շարունակում այս թերի, կամ անթերի տրամաբանական շղթան, միեւնույն է դա ոչինչ չի տալու։  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Է հիամ էլ ա իշանությունն ամբողջ մեղքը բարդում ԼՏՊ-ի վրա։


Տարբերությունը ակնհայտ է.
Հիմա շինծու գործեր են սարքվում, սարքվում է իշխանության կողմից՝ ընդդիմության գլխին, կարվում ահավոր անբաշար, իսկ այ եթե այդպիսի փաստեր լինեին, ամեն ինչ կգնար հալած յուղի պես:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …իշխանությունն ամբողջ մեղքը բարդում ԼՏՊ-ի վրա։…


Հա ուզում էի ու հա մոռանում էի, ու սույն արտահայտությունը ինձ սադրեց, հրահրեց ու դրդեց տալու հետևյալ հիմար հարցը. Ինչու՞ չեն ձերբակալում Տեր–Պետրոսյանին։ Չէ՞ որ ահագին մարդու ձերբակալել են իշխանությունը բռնազավթելու մեղադրանքով, բայց չէ՞ որ Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանն էր առաջին հերթին գալու իշխանության, նա էր լինելու նախագահ, ու եթե այս հոդվածոտանիները նման մեղադրանք են ներկայացնում 7-ի ու չգիտեմ էլ քանիսի գործով, ապա առաջին հերթին պիտի մեղադրեն Տեր–Պետրոսյանին, քանի որ ամենաշահագռգիռ մարդը ըստ իրենց տրամաբանության նա է։ Ամենաքիչը որպես հանցակից։ Ծիծաղելի ժողովուրդ ենք…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Է հիամ էլ ա իշանությունն ամբողջ մեղքը բարդում ԼՏՊ-ի վրա։
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է հասարակական վստահության շահելուն, ապա դա իմ կարծիքով երբեք չէր լինի, քանի որ նույնիս եթե մի քանի ընդդիմադիր սադրիչների բռնեին, ապա ժողովուրդը կասեր, որ դա սարքած ա, էդ մարդիկ վախից են խոստովանում, որ սադրիչ են, եւ այլն։
> 
> Մի խոսքով չեմ շարունակում այս թերի, կամ անթերի տրամաբանական շղթան, միեւնույն է դա ոչինչ չի տալու։


Ընկեր, մի հատ քո կուռ տրամաբանությամբ, կարաս ասես, Մարտի մեկի սպանույթուններից հետո ո՞վ ա կոնկրետ շահել: Էս պահին ո՞վ ա իշխանության:

----------


## voter

> մարտի 1‑ին մեքենաների հրկիզումները, խանութների թալանը եւ այլ սադրանքներ իրականացրել են որոշակի ավազակախմբեր, որոնց անդամների ընդհանուր թիվը կազմել է 950 հոգի, եւ այդ ավազակախմբերը կազմավորվել, հանդերձվել եւ նշված գործողությունները համակարգող կենտրոնի տրամադրության տակ են դրվել հինգ բարձրաստիճան պետական պաշտոնյաների եւ չորս հայտնի օլիգարխների կող­մից:
> 
> Դուք կարո՞ղ եք հրապարակել այդ օլիգարխների անունները, թե՞ գաղտի եք պահելու` ՚Ա1+ՙ-ի հարցին` այսօր ՀԱԿ-ի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը պատասխանեց. 
> 
> 
> ՚Մենք ունենք հասարակական քննության խումբ, այդ մարդկանց անուները չենք բացահայտի, քանի որ նրանք խոցելի կլինեն իշխանությունների ճնշումներին: Մեր բոլոր տեղեկությունները մենք տրամադրում ենք Փաստահավաք խմբում մեր ներկայացուցչին, որպեսզի այդ ուղղությամբ գնա լրջագույն հետաքննություն: Բոլոր այդ 9 հոգու /խմբ. 5 պաշտոնյաների եւ 4 օլիգարխների/ անունները տրամադրված են Փաստահավաք խմբին: Տրամադրված է նաեւ այն փաստաթուղթը, որի հիման վրա դա մեզ հայտնի է դարձել: Կրակողների ինքնությունն էլ է բացահայտված եւ նրանց անուններն էլ տրամադրված են փաստահավաք խմբինՙ:


Սա արդեն շատ լուրջ է.......

----------


## Rammstein

> Ընկեր, մի հատ քո կուռ տրամաբանությամբ, կարաս ասես, Մարտի մեկի սպանույթուններից հետո ո՞վ ա կոնկրետ շահել: Էս պահին ո՞վ ա իշխանության:


Կասեմ։ :Ok: 
Չգիտեմ սեփական ցանկությամբ ա եղել, թե ոչ, բայց շահել ա Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը։ Շահել ա այնքանով, որ ինքը խոսալու տեղ ունի։ Առաջ էլ ուներ, բայց հիմա մի քանի անգամ շատ ունի, որովհետեւ ամեն ինչ տեղի ունեցավ բոլորի աչքի առաջ, ու դեռ ոչ ոք դա չի մոռացել։ Ինչեւէ, վերը ասվածով ես ԼՏՊ-ին չեմ մեղադրում, քանի որ դրա վերաբերյալ փաստ չունեմ։

Իշխանությունը ոչնչով չի շահել, քանի որ լինեին այդ իրադարձությունները, թե ոչ, միեւնույն է ՍՍ մնալու էր ագահ....էէէէ՜...նախագահ։   :Jpit: 
Իշխանությունը միայն տուժել է սեփական անկազմակերպության ու աննորմալության պատճառով։ Տուժել է նրանով, որ ժողովրդի վստահությունը իր հանդեպ կորել է ու ոչ միայն ՀՀ ում գտնվող, այլեւ սփյուռքի հայության (IMHO)։

Եթե որեւէ մեկը կարծում է, որ մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից իշախությունը շահ ունեցավ, ապա խնդրում եմ ինձ էլ բացատրի, թե ինչով շահեց։

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե որեւէ մեկը կարծում է, որ մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից իշախությունը շահ ունեցավ, ապա խնդրում եմ ինձ էլ բացատրի, թե ինչով շահեց։


Գրառմանդ վրա կծիծաղեի, եթե լացելու չլիներ:

Ինչևէ, անդրադառնամ միայն այս հատվածին ու պարզապես հուշեմ՝ փաստելով, որ եթե իշխանությունը այդկերպ չընդհատեր խաղաղ հանրահավաքները, ապա հիմա իրենք իշխանություն չէին լինի, որովհետև ընթանում «թավշյա հեղափոխություն», օր-օրի ավելանում էին իշխանության հակառակորդները ու շարժման համախոհները, հասել էր պիկին ու կար երկու ելք. լքել իշխանությունկ կամ ջարդել ընդդիմությանը:

Ընտրվեց երկրորդ՝ հանցավոր ճանապարհը:

----------


## Rammstein

> Գրառմանդ վրա կծիծաղեի, եթե լացելու չլիներ:
> 
> Ինչևէ, անդրադառնամ միայն այս հատվածին ու պարզապես հուշեմ՝ փաստելով, որ եթե իշխանությունը այդկերպ չընդհատեր խաղաղ հանրահավաքները, ապա հիմա իրենք իշխանություն չէին լինի, որովհետև ընթանում «թավշյա հեղափոխություն», օր-օրի ավելանում էին իշխանության հակառակորդները ու շարժման համախոհները, հասել էր պիկին ու կար երկու ելք. լքել իշխանությունկ կամ ջարդել ընդդիմությանը:
> 
> Ընտրվեց երկրորդ՝ հանցավոր ճանապարհը:


Չուկ, խոսքը ամենեւին այն մասին չէ, թե ինչ շահեց իշխանությունը` հանրահավաքը ցրելով։ Մի՞թե սա քննարկելու հարց է։  :Dntknw: 

*Ես խոսում եմ այն մասին, թե ինչ շահ ունեցավ իշխանությունը, որ ա՛յդ կերպ ցրեց միտինգը, որ եղան զոհեր, վիրավորներ եւ այլն։*

Իշխանությունը կարող էր ավելի քաղաքակիրթ ձեւով դա անել, եւ միեւնույն է հեղափոխություն չէր լինի։ Ավելին ասեմ, ներկա դրությամբ հեղափոխության հավանականությունը ավելի մեծ է, քան եթե հանրահավաքը ցրվեր քաղաքակիրթ ձեւով, քանի որ իշխանությունը ՀՀ-ի ներսում հենարան չունի, ոչ ոք չի վստահում նրան։

Եթե հավատանք ընդդիմության տվյալներին, ապա մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան ոստիկանությունը նույնիսկ չի թողել, որ մարդիկ հանգիստ հեռանան, այլ *դաժանաբար* ցրել է նրանց։ Ահա, Չուկ, ես սա՛ եմ քննարկում, իշխանության այդ վերաբերմունքը։ Մի՞թե իշախնությունը դրանից շահեց...  :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> *Ես խոսում եմ այն մասին, թե ինչ շահ ունեցավ իշխանությունը, որ ա՛յդ կերպ ցրեց միտինգը, որ եղան զոհեր, վիրավորներ եւ այլն։*


Ես վճռականորեն չեմ հասկանում քո խոսքերի տրամաբանական ընթացքը: Կրկնում եմ, իշխանության շահը հենց իշխանությունն է: Իսկ թե ինչ խնդիրների առաջ կանգնեց, ինչ գին վճարեց, որի մասին դու խոսում, բայց «շահ» ես անվանում, լրիվ ուրիշ խոսակցություն է ու ցրելու կարիք չկա:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Չգիտեմ սեփական ցանկությամբ ա եղել, թե ոչ, բայց շահել ա Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը։ Շահել ա այնքանով, որ ինքը խոսալու տեղ ունի։


*Chuk*-ը գրառմանդ ամենահետաքրքիր պահն արդեն նշեց, մի քիչ անդրադառնամ առաջին մտքիդ: Փաստորեն, քո ասելով, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը

1. կամավոր դիմեց հազարավոր համախոհ մարդկանց ծեծուջարդի,
2. կամավոր կազմակերպեց ընդդիմադիր գործիչների գաղտնալսումներ,
3. գլխատեց իր իսկ կազմակերպած և առաջնորդած շարժումը՝ շարժման առաջնորդներով բանտերը լցնելով,
4. նախագծեց բազում տնտեսական, քաղաքական ու պարզապես ահաբեկչական ճնշումներ ու ստորացումներ,
5. հասավ այն բանին, որ հայտնի ու ոչ միայն դեպքերի հետևանքով Հայաստանը միջազգային բեմում վերածվեց մեխի գլխի
6. և, ամենակարևորը, սպանել տվեց, ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալների, տասը մարդու

ու այդ ամենը *միայն «խոսալու տեղ ունենալու» համա՞ր*: Լու՞րջ ես ասում: Եթե չէ, դու էստեղ գրառում անելու բարոյական իրավունք չունես: Եթե հա... Չշարունակեմ, թե չէ էլի կանգնելու եմ «լաց կամ ծիծաղ» երկընտրանքի առաջ:


ՍՍ-ի՝ դեպքերի այլ ընթացքի դեպքում իշխանություն մնալու մասնին կարծիքդ գերադասում եմ չմեկնաբանել:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ես վճռականորեն չեմ հասկանում քո խոսքերի տրամաբանական ընթացքը: Կրկնում եմ, իշխանության շահը հենց իշխանությունն է: Իսկ թե ինչ խնդիրների առաջ կանգնեց, ինչ գին վճարեց, որի մասին դու խոսում, բայց «շահ» ես անվանում, լրիվ ուրիշ խոսակցություն է ու ցրելու կարիք չկա:


Դե եթե այս թեմայում քննարկվում է միայն այն, թե ինչու հանրահավաքը ցրվեց, ապա թեման պետք է փակվի, քանի որ այդտեղ քննարկելու բան չկա։ Վստահ եմ, որ բոլորին էլ պարզ է այն, իչ որ հենց նոր դու նշեցիր`



> ...իշխանության շահը հենց իշխանությունն է։


*
ԲԱՅՑ* ես կարծում եմ, որ «Մարտի 1-ի դեպք» ասելով նկատի չի առնվում միայն հանրահավաքի ցրումը։ Ուստի իմ նախորդ գրառումներում պետք է որ ամեն ինչ լիներ հասկանալի ու ծիծաղելու բան էլ պետք է չլիներ...  :Dntknw: էսքանը թեմայից դուրս... :Blush: 




> ...կար երկու ելք. լքել իշխանությունկ կամ ջարդել ընդդիմությանը:


Այ այստեղ համաձայն չեմ։  :Nono: 
Եւ մեկ անգամ կրկնեմ, կարելի էր ընդդիմությանը ոչ թե ջարդել, այլ պարզապես քաղաքակիրթ ձեւով խոչընդոտել հանրահավաքի շարունակմանը` միաժամանակ չլքելով իշխանությունը։ :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Գրածս մի քանի անգամ կարդացել եմ, ամեն ինչ հասկանալի է... :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

> *Chuk*-ը գրառմանդ ամենահետաքրքիր պահն արդեն նշեց, մի քիչ անդրադառնամ առաջին մտքիդ: Փաստորեն, քո ասելով, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը
> 
> 1. կամավոր դիմեց հազարավոր համախոհ մարդկանց ծեծուջարդի,
> 2. կամավոր կազմակերպեց ընդդիմադիր գործիչների գաղտնալսումներ,
> 3. գլխատեց իր իսկ կազմակերպած և առաջնորդած շարժումը՝ շարժման առաջնորդներով բանտերը լցնելով,
> 4. նախագծեց բազում տնտեսական, քաղաքական ու պարզապես ահաբեկչական ճնշումներ ու ստորացումներ,
> 5. հասավ այն բանին, որ հայտնի ու ոչ միայն դեպքերի հետևանքով Հայաստանը միջազգային բեմում վերածվեց մեխի գլխի
> 6. և, ամենակարևորը, սպանել տվեց, ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալների, տասը մարդո


Ես նման բան չեմ ասել։ Եթե գրառումս ուշադիր կարդացած լինեիր, սենց բան չէիր գրի։



> Չգիտեմ սեփական ցանկությամբ ա եղել, թե ոչ, բայց շահել ա Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը։ Շահել ա այնքանով, որ ինքը խոսալու տեղ ունի։ Առաջ էլ ուներ, բայց հիմա մի քանի անգամ շատ ունի, որովհետեւ ամեն ինչ տեղի ունեցավ բոլորի աչքի առաջ, ու դեռ ոչ ոք դա չի մոռացել։ *Ինչեւէ, վերը ասվածով ես ԼՏՊ-ին չեմ մեղադրում, քանի որ դրա վերաբերյալ փաստ չունեմ։*





> ու այդ ամենը *միայն «խոսալու տեղ ունենալու» համա՞ր*: Լու՞րջ ես ասում: Եթե չէ, դու էստեղ գրառում անելու բարոյական իրավունք չունես: Եթե հա... Չշարունակեմ, թե չէ էլի կանգնելու եմ «լաց կամ ծիծաղ» երկընտրանքի առաջ:


*Ես իմ իրավունքները լավ հիշում եմ, OK???*

----------


## Chuk

*Rammstein*, «տրամաբանական» դատողություններդ բացարձակ սխալ են, ուրիշ ասելիք չունեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ես՝ փաս:

----------


## Մարկիզ

‎‎Rammstein, իշխանությունն է շահել…իշխանությունը… Առավոտյան դեռ կարծում էին, թե շատ բան են շահել, բայց հետագա գործողություններից պարզվեց, որ շահեցին ընդամենը ժամանակ:

----------


## Rammstein

*Chuk*, եթե քո համար իմ դատողությունները սխալ են, ապա դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նրանք իսկապես սխալ են։ :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Ես մեր հարգելի ընդդիմադիրներին մի, զուտ ընկերական խորհուրդ եմ ուզում տալ  :Drinks: ։ Ժողովուրդ ջան, երբ որ ոչ ընդդիմադիր (ավելի ճիշտ` Լեւոնին ոչ կողմնակից) մարդ եք հանդիպում, ապա մի անգամից տրամադրվում եք, որ ինքը սխալ քաղաքական դիրքորոշում ունի։ Արժի երբեմն ամեն ինչին նայել նաեւ մի փոքր այլ տեսանկյունից։  :Wink: 
Հա, քանի չեմ մոռացել։ Ես էլ եմ ընդդիմադիր, ուղղակի Լեւոնին դեմ եմ։

Չեմ շարունակում գրառումներս այս թեմայում, քանի որ այստեղ գրառողների մեծ մասը միմիայն թելադրում են իրենց կարծիքը։

----------


## Chuk

> *Chuk*, եթե քո համար իմ դատողությունները սխալ են, ապա դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նրանք իսկապես սխալ են։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ես մեր հարգելի ընդդիմադիրներին մի, զուտ ընկերական խորհուրդ եմ ուզում տալ ։ Ժողովուրդ ջան, երբ որ ոչ ընդդիմադիր (Լեւոնին ոչ կողմնակից) մարդ եք հանդիպում, ապա մի անգամից տրամադրվում եք, որ ինքը սխալ քաղաքական դիրքորոշում ունի։ Արժի երբեմն ամեն ինչին նայել նաեւ մի փոքր այլ տեսանկյունից։ 
> Հա, քանի չեմ մոռացել։ Ես էլ եմ ընդդիմադիր, ուղղակի Լեւոնին դեմ եմ։
> 
> Չեմ շարունակում գրառումներս այս թեմայում, քանի որ այստեղ գրառողների մեծ մասը միմիայն թելադրում են իրենց կարծիքը։


Հարգելի իմ բարեկամ, ես անդրադառնում եմ ընդամենը քո «տրամաբանական» դատողություններին ու տալիս իմ գնահատականը, որ դրանք տրամաբանությունից զուրկ են: Անշուշտ սա մնում է իմ սուբյեկտիվ տեսակետը: Ու սրա համար բնավ կարևոր չի քող քաղաքական հայացքը, ոչ մի նշանակություն չունի:

----------


## Rammstein

> Հարգելի իմ բարեկամ, ես անդրադառնում եմ ընդամենը քո «տրամաբանական» դատողություններին ու տալիս իմ գնահատականը, որ դրանք տրամաբանությունից զուրկ են: Անշուշտ սա մնում է իմ սուբյեկտիվ տեսակետը: Ու սրա համար բնավ կարևոր չի քող քաղաքական հայացքը, ոչ մի նշանակություն չունի:


Ժող ջան, հատկապես ՉՈՒԿ, ես չեմ բացառում, որ գրելուց հնարավոր է տրամաբանական շղթայի մի մասը բաց թողնեմ (հնարավոր է բաց թողնեմ, եթե դա ինձ համար չափից դուրս ակնհատ լինի)։ Եթե այդպես է, ապա խնդրում եմ հարցրեք ձեզ համար անհասկանալի հատվածները ոչ թե մի անգամից ասեք, որ գրածս անտրամաբանական է։ Ես չեմ զլանա ու բոլոր այդպիսի հարցերին կպատասխանեմ։

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող ջան, հատկապես ՉՈՒԿ, ես չեմ բացառում, որ գրելուց հնարավոր է տրամաբանական շղթայի մի մասը բաց թողնեմ (հնարավոր է բաց թողնեմ, եթե դա ինձ համար չափից դուրս ակնհատ լինի)։ Եթե այդպես է, ապա խնդրում եմ հարցրեք ձեզ համար անհասկանալի հատվածները ոչ թե մի անգամից ասեք, որ գրածս անտրամաբանական է։ Ես չեմ զլանա ու բոլոր այդպիսի հարցերին կպատասխանեմ։


Բացատրե՞ս  :Smile: 
Ոչ, հակառակը, ես բացատրեմ:

Ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ դու չես պատկերացնում քաղաքական պրոցեսները, մասնավորապես, որ այդ ժողովուրդն այլևս տուն չէր գնալու՝ մինչև հաղթանակը: Չկար այդպիսի ուրիշ հնարավորություն ու հաղթական ավարտն էլ նշմարելի էր առավել քան երբևէ: Կար ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ 1 ԵԼՔ: Մտցնել արտակարգ իրավիճակ, զորքը հանել փողոց, որպեսզի եթե անգամ հանրահավաքը ցրել են, նորից չհավաքվեն: Որովհետև զինվորների փողոցում չլինելու դեպքում անգամ մարտի 2-ին ու 3-ին այդպիսի հանրահավաք կլիներ, այդքան մարդ փողոց կելներ: Դրա դեմն առնելու միայն մեկ տարբերակ կար. հնարավորին չափ շատ լիդերների մեկուսացնել (ձերբակալել) ու փողոցներում զորք լցնել: Զորքը լցնելու համար համապատասխան հիմք էր պետք, որը տվյալ դեպքում եղավ այսպես կոչված «զանգվածային անկարգությունները» (խանութների թալան և այլն, որն ինչպես տեսնում ես արդեն ՀԱԿ-ն անգամ փաստերով է պարզել, որ իշխանություններն են կազմակերպել ու այդ փաստերը թերևս իրենց ժամանակին կդառնան նաև հասարակության սեփականությունը) ու զոհերը: Ու այս երկուսն անելուց, ինչպես ցույց է տալիս մարտի 1-ը, իշխանությունները չխորշեցին: Դու ուշադրություն դարձրու մի հասարակ հանգամանքի վրա, որ ոչ մի ընդդիմադիրի նկատամամբ քրեական գործ հարուցված չէ այդ խանութները թալանելու ու մարդկանց սպանելու մեղադրանքով: Ու հիմա տրամաբանիր, թե որն էր իրենց շահը: ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ: Անշուշտ այս կերպ պահած իշխանությունը նաև ծանր բեռ է ու անընդհատ պրոբլեմներ, բայց այդ իշխանությունը պահելու ուրիշ ձև պարզապես ՉԿԱ՛Ր:

Մենք (շարժման մասնակիցները) լիահույս էինք, որ իշխանությունները այդքան ստորացած ու մարդկությունը կորցրած չէին լինի: Փաստորեն՝ սխալվեցի՛նք:

----------


## dvgray

> Մենք (շարժման մասնակիցները) լիահույս էինք, որ իշխանությունները այդքան ստորացած ու մարդկությունը կորցրած չէին լինի: Փաստորեն՝ սխալվեցի՛նք:


Ես այդպես չէի կարծում, որ Քոչենք չեն գնա մասայական սպանությունների: Ու գիտե՞ս ինչու: Որովհետև ես կարևոր փաստերին մեծ տեղ եմ տալիս: Իսկ ասյ դեպքում կարևոր փաստեևից մեկը այն է, որ Քոչի զինակից ախպերը. Վարո Սիրադեղյանը Քոչին հայտարարել էր ժամանակին պատերազմի հանցագործ: Նա պոտենցիալ կրակող էր, ու դա գործնականում ապացուցել էր մի քանի անգամ: 
…
էտքան միամիտ լինել պետք չէ՞

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կասեմ։
> Չգիտեմ սեփական ցանկությամբ ա եղել, թե ոչ, բայց շահել ա Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը։ 
> Եթե որեւէ մեկը կարծում է, որ մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից իշախությունը շահ ունեցավ, ապա խնդրում եմ ինձ էլ բացատրի, թե ինչով շահեց։


Փաստորեն քո կուռ տրամաբանությամբ խոսալու տեղ ունենալը շահել ա, իսկ իշխանության մնալը շահել չի հա՞: 

Ընկեր, իշխանությունը մնաց իշխանության, սրանից ավել էլ ի՞նչ շահ ես ուզում: Երկու օր էլ, ու Սերոժն ու Քոչը սմալյոտի մեջ էին լինելու, դեպի տաք երկրներ: 

Էս ի՞նչ ես ասում, շահեց Լևոնը որովհետև խոսալու տեղ ունեցավ: Խոսալու բան չուներ, մնում էր մարդ սպանեին, որ օղորմաթաս խմեր, հա՞:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գրառմանդ վրա կծիծաղեի, եթե լացելու չլիներ:


Այ ընգեր, ինչ լացել, Նարեկացին սաղ ըլներ, էս պահին երկրորդ Մատյան Ողբերգությանը կգրեր, ու նենց կգրեր, որ ազգովի կգնայինք ու կինքնահրկիզվեինք:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես այդպես չէի կարծում, որ Քոչենք չեն գնա մասայական սպանությունների: Ու գիտե՞ս ինչու: Որովհետև ես կարևոր փաստերին մեծ տեղ եմ տալիս: Իսկ ասյ դեպքում կարևոր փաստեևից մեկը այն է, որ Քոչի զինակից ախպերը. Վարո Սիրադեղյանը Քոչին հայտարարել էր ժամանակին պատերազմի հանցագործ: Նա պոտենցիալ կրակող էր, ու դա գործնականում ապացուցել էր մի քանի անգամ: 
> …
> էտքան միամիտ լինել պետք չէ՞


Միանշանակ:

Ահագին մարդ գիտեր, որ տականքի հետ գործ ունի, բայց ինչ մակարդակի տաքակսնքի ու սադիստի հետ, ոչ մեկի մտքով չէր անցնում: Ապեր, Քոչը մարդատյաց ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Всю ночь в Афинах продолжались столкновения молодежи с полицией в районе Политехнического института. Именно здесь 6 декабря от пули полицейского погиб пятнадцатилетний подросток, что и спровоцировало буйные выступления греческих студентов и школьников, длящиеся уже две недели. 
> 
> Последняя стычка началась после вечера памяти погибшего Алексиса, когда выйдя из здания института, молодежь, вооруженная бутылками с зажигательной смесью, атаковала силы охраны порядка, дислоцированные в этом квартале города. 
> 
> *Полицейские ответили слезоточивым газом. Но молодые люди несколько раз скрывались в здании института, куда доступ полиции запрещен, и затем совершали новые вылазки.* 
> 
> Этой же ночь в западном пригороде Афин бунтовщики забросали бутылками с зажигательной смесью здание Академии полиции и подожгли шесть полицейских фургонов. 
> 
> Рождественская елка на площади перед парламентом – объект особого внимания недовольной молодежи. Один раз ее уже согжли, а на этот раз студенты решили привлечь к себе внимание, “украсив” заново установленную елку помойными мешками.


Մարդ կարդում ա , հավատը չի գալիս, ու էս ընդամենը հույներն են, որ Եվրոպայում երրորդ սորտ են համարվում: 

Ոստիկանության մուտքը ինստիտուտի շենք արգելված է: Բա սրանք մի երկու հատ դիպուկահար չունե՞ն, որ առանց ինստիտուտի շենք մտնելու ուսանողներին գլխից կրակեն, դրանք էլ սկսկվեն, նստեն տեղներն ու տոնածառին ձեռ չտան, չաղմկեն ու մարդկանց հանգիստը չխանգարեն, դե էլ չասենք ոստիկանական մեքենաներն այրելու մասին:

----------


## voter

Rammstein իհարկե վարկածը «ով ամենաշատն է օգուտ ստացել նա էլ կազմակերպել է» իրավունք ունի գոյություն ունենալու ու նույնիկս եթե ենթադրենք, որ ԼՏՊն անկարգությունները կազմակերպել է, որ շահի,դա ընդհամենը փաստում է ԼՏՊի իրական իշխանություն լինելը ու հերդական անգամ հաստատում ՍՍերժատների ու հաբՌՔիստերի տկարությունը ու ապաշնորհությունը, որ «ծուղակն են ընգել» ԼՏՊին լավություն արել ի վնաս իրենց։

Այսինքն իրականությունը այն է, որ ոնց էլ ֆռցնես ամեն ինչ ՍՍերժատների ու հաբՌՔիստերի տկարության ու ապաշնորհության ապացույցն է. Հայաստանի իշխանություն դրանք լինելու իրավունք չունեն, քանի որ ի վիճակի եթե անգամ առանձին վերցրած մի քանի հարյուր քառակուսի մետր տարածքում իշխանություն իրականացնեն, ստացվում է ով ինչպես ցանկանում իրավիճակը ՖՌՑՆՈՒՄ է ու ծառայեցնում իր շահերին, ոտնահարով Հայաստանի հանրապեության ու հայ ժողովրդի շահերը, անկախ նրանից դա հեց իրենք հաբՌՔիսներն ու ՍՍերժանտերն են անում, ԼՏՊականները կամ այլմոլորակայինները....

----------


## dvgray

> Միանշանակ:
> 
> Ահագին մարդ գիտեր, որ տականքի հետ գործ ունի, բայց ինչ մակարդակի տաքակսնքի ու սադիստի հետ, ոչ մեկի մտքով չէր անցնում: Ապեր, Քոչը մարդատյաց ա:


Այո: Ու դա մոռանալ պետք չի երբեք: Մեր ժողովուրդը իրա դահիժներին շատ շուտ ա մոռանում: Չգիտես որն ա պատճառը:
Մեր ժողովրդի մեջ շատ հեշտ ա դառել ռեպուտացիա ձեռք բերելը կամ անգամ դահիճից վերածվելը հրեշտակի… Մեկ էլ ըտնեց բան ռսների մոտ ա պատահում: Բայց մենք ոնց որ թե արյունա-գենետիկական կապով կապնված չենք իրեր ???

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Rammstein իհարկե վարկածը «ով ամենաշատն է օգուտ ստացել նա էլ կազմակերպել է» իրավունք ունի գոյություն ունենալու ու նույնիկս եթե ենթադրենք, որ ԼՏՊն անկարգությունները կազմակերպել է, որ շահի,դա ընդհամենը փաստում է ԼՏՊի իրական իշխանություն լինելը ու հերդական անգամ հաստատում ՍՍերժատների ու հաբՌՔիստերի տկարությունը ու ապաշնորհությունը, որ «ծուղակն են ընգել» ԼՏՊին լավություն արել ի վնաս իրենց։
> 
> Այսինքն իրականությունը այն է, որ ոնց էլ ֆռցնես ամեն ինչ ՍՍերժատների ու հաբՌՔիստերի տկարության ու ապաշնորհության ապացույցն է. Հայաստանի իշխանություն դրանք լինելու իրավունք չունեն, քանի որ ի վիճակի եթե անգամ առանձին վերցրած մի քանի հարյուր քառակուսի մետր տարածքում իշխանություն իրականացնեն, ստացվում է ով ինչպես ցանկանում իրավիճակը ՖՌՑՆՈՒՄ է ու ծառայեցնում իր շահերին, ոտնահարով Հայաստանի հանրապեության ու հայ ժողովրդի շահերը, անկախ նրանից դա հեց իրենք հաբՌՔիսներն ու ՍՍերժանտերն են անում, ԼՏՊականները կամ այլմոլորակայինները....


դա քո մետ է ըտենց ստացվում:
Իսկ շատ-շատերի մոտ էլ ստացվում է ընենց, որ դրանց /Սերժ, Քոչ/  ֆաշիստ են ու ոչ մի բանի առաջ կանգ չեն առնի իրեն "դարեր" շարունակ երազած "փողից" ու եկամուտներից հրաժարվելու համար: Նրանք ամենախոշոր տականքների նման փողի խաթեր կարան Երևանում անգամ թաղամասեր վառեն ու պայթեցնեն: 
…
Էտ Վանոն ու Վազգենը որ "լոփո-լոփո" խոսում էին էն հանրահայտ վիդեոյում մի քանի հազար վարի տալու մասին՞… սրանք չենք խոսում ,այլ անում են  :Wink: 
Գյոռմամիշների իշխանության երկիր ա …  Դա ամենաահավորն ա:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Մարդ կարդում ա , հավատը չի գալիս, ու էս ընդամենը հույներն են, որ Եվրոպայում երրորդ սորտ են համարվում: 
> 
> Ոստիկանության մուտքը ինստիտուտի շենք արգելված է: Բա սրանք մի երկու հատ դիպուկահար չունե՞ն, որ առանց ինստիտուտի շենք մտնելու ուսանողներին գլխից կրակեն, դրանք էլ սկսկվեն, նստեն տեղներն ու տոնածառին ձեռ չտան, չաղմկեն ու մարդկանց հանգիստը չխանգարեն, դե էլ չասենք ոստիկանական մեքենաներն այրելու մասին:


հույն ուսանողների վաղուց սովոր են դրան: Ունեն ուժեղ կազմակերպություններ, որոնց դեմ խաղ չկա: 
Համարյա ամեն տարի նոյեմբերին ըտենց բաներ լինում էին: Ու իրանց համալսարանի անձեռնամխելիությունը նրանց վաղուց գրավված իրավունքն էր: 
…

----------


## Elmo

> Գյոռմամիշների իշխանության երկիր ա …  Դա ամենաահավորն ա:


Մենք ենք մեղավոր: Մենք՝ ես, դու, մյուսը, իսկ իրանք իրանց գործն են անում: Եթե կրետի բուը չոփ ես մտցնում ու խառնում, ուրեմն բոլոր կծածների համար մեղադրի քեզ, իսկ կրետին Աստված ա խայթ տվել: Չես ուզում կծեն, բունը քանդի, չես կարում,մեղավոր ես, կամ թույլ, իսկ թույլը միշտ մեղավոր ա: Եթե իհարկե մարդը գազանից չի տարբերվում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մենք ենք մեղավոր: Մենք՝ ես, դու, մյուսը, իսկ իրանք իրանց գործն են անում: Եթե կրետի բուը չոփ ես մտցնում ու խառնում, ուրեմն բոլոր կծածների համար մեղադրի քեզ, իսկ կրետին Աստված ա խայթ տվել: Չես ուզում կծեն, բունը քանդի, չես կարում,մեղավոր ես, կամ թույլ, իսկ թույլը միշտ մեղավոր ա: Եթե իհարկե մարդը գազանից չի տարբերվում:


Այ ես հաճախ մտածում եմ, թե ո՞վ է իսկապես մեղավոր, որ այսպիսին է վիճակը, ու մտածում եմ, տեսնես իսկապե՞ս մեղավորի ու անմեղի խնդիր է այստեղ, թե իսկականից բախտի, որ այս ժողովրդի մեջ էդքան տականքներ կան, որոնց դեմը չենք կարողանում առնել :Think:  Իրենք էլ են ժողովրդի մաս, ժողովրդի մի 10–20 տոկոսն էլ միլիցա են, գայիշնիկ ու ԿԳԲշնիկ, որոնք դոշ են տալիս իրենց տերերի համար։  Մի էդքան էլ պետական տերբեր հաստատությունների աշխատողներ են, որ հլու ոչխարների պես կամ Սերժի միտինգին էին քշվում, կամ ձայն էին տալիս, կամ էլ մասնակցում էին կեղծիքներին։ Հեռուսատեսությունների մասին լռում եմ։ 
Մարտի մեկին էնքան ժողովուրդ էր հավաքվել ու դուրս եկել, որ ոչ մեկի մոտ մի գրոշի կասկած էլ չկար, որ սրանք թռնելու են։ Բայց դու տես, որ զորքը, մլիցեքն ու ԿԳԲշնիկները թեկուզ ժողովրդից քիչ, բայց զենքով պաշտպանեցին տերերին, պրովոկացիա, սարքոցի, և այլն։ Ու հետո էլի լիքը մարդ պաշտպանեց իրեն թուլափայ վճարողներին։ Հիմա մեղավորը ո՞վ է, որտե՞ղ ենք սխալվել, որ բանը բանից անցավ։ Խաղաղ հանրահավանք ու երթերը խոչնդոտվում են, լիդերները բանտարկվում են, սրանք միջազգայինների վրա թքած ունեն, դատարանների դեմը ժողովուրդը շատանում է, միլիցեքը ավելի են շատանում,  ինչ պիտի արվՑՎի, Ի՞ՆՉ։ Էն հոդվածներով, որ հիմա դատում են 7–ին, այ եթե դրանք իրական լինեին ու լիներ այդ չեղած զենքը, իշխանությունները բռնի ուժով զավթելու պլանը, իրականում ցուցարարները կրակեին սրանց վրա ու գլուխները ցխեին, իհարկե դա ամեն կարգի իրավական նորմերից դուրս կլիներ, բայց փաստորեն հիմա ավելի արդար երկրում էինք ապրելու, առռը՛ քեզ պարադոքս :Xeloq:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Էն հոդվածներով, որ հիմա դատում են 7–ին, այ եթե դրանք իրական լինեին ու լիներ այդ չեղած զենքը, իշխանությունները բռնի ուժով զավթելու պլանը, իրականում ցուցարարները կրակեին սրանց վրա ու գլուխները ցխեին, իհարկե դա ամեն կարգի իրավական նորմերից դուրս կլիներ, բայց փաստորեն հիմա ավելի արդար երկրում էինք ապրելու, առռը՛ քեզ պարադոքս


Քեզ թվում ա տերերը փոխելուց վիճակը կփոխվե՞ր:
Մեկը մի անգամ օրինակ բերեց ասում էր Մարքսին հարցնում են 
-եթե Սպարտակը հախթեր Կռասոսին , ի՞նչ տեղի կունենար, ինչպե՞ս կփոխվեր մարդկության պատմությունը
իսկ նա պատասխանում է
- ոչինչ էլ չէր լինի, պարզապես Կռասոսն ու Սպարտակը կփոխվեին տեղերով, իսկ ստրկատրական կարգերը այդպես էլ կմնային
ես համամիտ եմ, շատ տերեր են փոխվել, բայց մեր երկրում ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվել

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քեզ թվում ա տերերը փոխելուց վիճակը կփոխվե՞ր:
> Մեկը մի անգամ օրինակ բերեց ասում էր Մարքսին հարցնում են 
> -եթե Սպարտակը հախթեր Կռասոսին , ի՞նչ տեղի կունենար, ինչպե՞ս կփոխվեր մարդկության պատմությունը
> իսկ նա պատասխանում է
> - ոչինչ էլ չէր լինի, պարզապես Կռասոսն ու Սպարտակը կփոխվեին տեղերով, իսկ ստրկատրական կարգերը այդպես էլ կմնային
> ես համամիտ եմ, շատ տերեր են փոխվել, բայց մեր երկրում ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվել


<<տերերը>> վարվում են այնպես, ինչպես թույլ է տալիս հասարակությունը :Ok:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Քեզ թվում ա տերերը փոխելուց վիճակը կփոխվե՞ր:
> Մեկը մի անգամ օրինակ բերեց ասում էր Մարքսին հարցնում են 
> -եթե Սպարտակը հախթեր Կռասոսին , ի՞նչ տեղի կունենար, ինչպե՞ս կփոխվեր մարդկության պատմությունը
> իսկ նա պատասխանում է
> - ոչինչ էլ չէր լինի, պարզապես Կռասոսն ու Սպարտակը կփոխվեին տեղերով, իսկ ստրկատրական կարգերը այդպես էլ կմնային
> ես համամիտ եմ, շատ տերեր են փոխվել, բայց մեր երկրում ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվել


Էն էլ ոնց կփոխվեր, նույնսիկ չես պատկերացնի թե ոնց կփոխվեր։ Հենց ժողովրդի մեջ դժգոհության թեթև ալիք առաջանար, քո ասած նոր «տերը» կհիշեր հին տիրոջ «ցխված» գլուխը, իսկ եթե չհիշեր էլ, կհիշեցնեին։ Իսկ հիմա «տերը» հիշելու խնդիր չունի, քանի որ երբեք ցխված գլխով, կամ ծառից կախված նախագահ կամ նախարար չի տեսել։ Այնպես որ դեմոկրատական ընտրությունները մեր նման բռի ժողովրդի համար չեն, այստեղ քլունգով է պետք նախագահին փոխել։  Իսկ ծերուկ Մարքսի դուրս տվածով կամ ավելի շուտ նավսով է, որ բանվոր–գյուղացիները տապալեցին ցարին, որ մի 100 տարի հետո այդպես էլ չհասկանանք թե ինչ հասարակարգ է մեզ մոտ, կապիտալի՞զմ է, սոցիալի՞զմ, լիբերալի՞զմ, թե՝ կատակլիզմ :Tongue:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Քեզ թվում ա տերերը փոխելուց վիճակը կփոխվե՞ր:
> Մեկը մի անգամ օրինակ բերեց ասում էր Մարքսին հարցնում են 
> -եթե Սպարտակը հախթեր Կռասոսին , ի՞նչ տեղի կունենար, ինչպե՞ս կփոխվեր մարդկության պատմությունը
> իսկ նա պատասխանում է
> - ոչինչ էլ չէր լինի, պարզապես Կռասոսն ու Սպարտակը կփոխվեին տեղերով, իսկ ստրկատրական կարգերը այդպես էլ կմնային
> ես համամիտ եմ, շատ տերեր են փոխվել, բայց մեր երկրում ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվել


Իսկ Լենին Պապին էլ սենց դեպքերի համար ասել ա, որ անձերը չեն կարող փոխել պատմության ընթացքը, բայց կարող են այդ ընթացքը արագացնել կամ դանդաղացնել:
Հիմա դու չեո՞ ուզում որ մեր պատմության ընթաղքը գոնե մի քիչ արագանա, ու վերջապես էտ անտեր ճորտատիրական կարգերը Հայաստանում թոթափենք՞ 
 :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ Լենին Պապին էլ սենց դեպքերի համար ասել ա, որ անձերը չեն կարող փոխել պատմության ընթացքը, բայց կարող են այդ ընթացքը արագացնել կամ դանդաղացնել:
> Հիմա դու չեո՞ ուզում որ մեր պատմության ընթաղքը գոնե մի քիչ արագանա, ու վերջապես էտ անտեր ճորտատիրական կարգերը Հայաստանում թոթափենք՞


Չի թոթափվի: Ում էլ դնենք նախագահ՝ ճորտատրիական կարգեր ա ամրապնդելու: Ես ոչ մեկին չեմ հավատում: Նույնիսկ Լենին պապիին չեմ հավատում: Ոնց ասեմ... սկի Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չի թոթափվի: Ում էլ դնենք նախագահ՝ ճորտատրիական կարգեր ա ամրապնդելու: Ես ոչ մեկին չեմ հավատում: Նույնիսկ Լենին պապիին չեմ հավատում: Ոնց ասեմ... սկի Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին չեմ հավատում:


Էլմո ջան, իսկ ինքդ քեզ հավատու՞մ ես: Հավատա ծարավիդ, խմիր սփրայթ, ապեր:

Կարո՞ղ ենք արձանագրել, որ եթե քո տրամաբանությամբ ճորտատիրական կարգերը Հայաստանում չեն թոթափվելու, ապա դու համակերպվել ես ճարտի կարգավիճակի հետ, ու դա քեզ դուր է գալիս: 

Կամ էլ կարող ա դու ճորտատերերից մեկն ես:

----------


## Արշակ

> Չի թոթափվի: Ում էլ դնենք նախագահ՝ ճորտատրիական կարգեր ա ամրապնդելու: Ես ոչ մեկին չեմ հավատում: Նույնիսկ Լենին պապիին չեմ հավատում: Ոնց ասեմ... սկի Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին չեմ հավատում:


Elmo ջան, թոթափելը ոչ թե նախագահովա պայմանավորվում, այլ ճորտ լինելու նկատմամբ իմ ու քո վերաբերմունքով։ Ինչքանով ենք մենք հանդուրժում, որ մեզ ճորտի պես վերաբերվեն։

Elmo, պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես, եթե բոլորը քո պես մտածեին. աշխարհը առաջ չէր գնա։

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Elmo ջան, թոթափելը ոչ թե նախագահովա պայմանավորվում, այլ ճորտ լինելու նկատմամբ իմ ու քո վերաբերմունքով։ Ինչքանով ենք մենք հանդուրժում, որ մեզ ճորտի պես վերաբերվեն։
> 
> Elmo, պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես, եթե բոլորը քո պես մտածեին. աշխարհը առաջ չէր գնա։


Իմ պես մտածողները ոչ թե ցանկություն չունեն պայքարելու այլ հավատ չունեն: Հիմա ես էլ եմ ահավոր դժգոհ էսօրվա վիճակից, բայց ես չեմ դուրս գալիս ցույցերի ու միտինգների թ պատճառով՝

Ամենակարևորը
1. Չեմ հավատում , որ արդյունքի կհասնեմ, ու առավել ևս չեմ հավատում որ ընդիմության գործիչներին: 

2. Վախենում եմ: Ես ոչ անխոցելի եմ սնայպերի համար, ոչ էլ ԿԳԲ-ի պատդվալին եմ կարոտում: Ինձնից ազգի հերոս դուրս չի գա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ պես մտածողները ոչ թե ցանկություն չունեն պայքարելու այլ հավատ չունեն: Հիմա ես էլ եմ ահավոր դժգոհ էսօրվա վիճակից, բայց ես չեմ դուրս գալիս ցույցերի ու միտինգների թ պատճառով՝
> 
> Ամենակարևորը
> 1. Չեմ հավատում , որ արդյունքի կհասնեմ, ու առավել ևս չեմ հավատում որ ընդիմության գործիչներին: 
> 
> 2. Վախենում եմ: Ես ոչ անխոցելի եմ սնայպերի համար, ոչ էլ ԿԳԲ-ի պատդվալին եմ կարոտում: Ինձնից ազգի հերոս դուրս չի գա:


ապեր, ոչ մեկս էլ ազգի հերոս չենք, ոչ էլ Աքիլեսն ենք 

իսկ հավատը կորցնելը լավ բան չի, լուրջ

----------


## Elmo

> իսկ հավատը կորցնելը լավ բան չի, լուրջ


Ինչ ինձ հիշում եմ էս վիճակն ա երկրում, ու մի քիչ լավ, մի քիչ վատ, բայց հիմնականում սենց աննորմալ էլ եղել ա, հիմա ո՞նց հավատամ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ ինձ հիշում եմ էս վիճակն ա երկրում, ու մի քիչ լավ, մի քիչ վատ, բայց հիմնականում սենց աննորմալ էլ եղել ա, հիմա ո՞նց հավատամ:


ինչ ասեմ ապեր, աշխատի քո վրա  :Wink: 

մեկ էլ փորձի կոնկրետ փաստերը օբյեկտիվորեն վերլուծել, առանց հեռու գնացող սուբյեկտիվ ենթադրությունների

օրինակ էս թեմայի շրջանակներում. 
հարց - ո՞վ ա մեղավոր 
պատասխան - ով սպանել ա, նա էլ մեղավոր ա

Փորձի, կարող ա մի բան դուրս գա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչ ինձ հիշում եմ էս վիճակն ա երկրում, ու մի քիչ լավ, մի քիչ վատ, բայց հիմնականում սենց աննորմալ էլ եղել ա, հիմա ո՞նց հավատամ:


Ելմո ջան....հարց. դու ու՞մ ես ավելի շատ հավատում

ա. Աստծու՞ն

բ. Ձմեռ Պապիկի՞ն

գ. թե՞ Քո ուժերին

Սա լուրջ հարց է, եթե կարողանաս պատասխանել (ինձ չէ այլ ինքդ քեզ) կամ մտածել հարցի մասին վատ չի լինի

----------


## Elmo

> ինչ ասեմ ապեր, աշխատի քո վրա 
> 
> մեկ էլ փորձի կոնկրետ փաստերը օբյեկտիվորեն վերլուծել, առանց հեռու գնացող սուբյեկտիվ ենթադրությունների
> 
> օրինակ էս թեմայի շրջանակներում. 
> հարց - ո՞վ ա մեղավոր 
> պատասխան - ով սպանել ա, նա էլ մեղավոր ա
> 
> Փորձի, կարող ա մի բան դուրս գա:


բայց ի՞նչ կարամ անեմ ես կամ ի՞նչ կարաս անես դու սպանողին: Իսկ ես ու դու միասի՞ն: Ես ու դու չենք կարա միանանք, այ ես սրան չեմ հավատում: Ես ու դու էլ միանանք, բոլորը չեն միանա մեզ:

----------


## Elmo

> Ելմո ջան....հարց. դու ու՞մ ես ավելի շատ հավատում
> 
> ա. Աստծու՞ն
> 
> բ. Ձմեռ Պապիկի՞ն
> 
> գ. թե՞ Քո ուժերին
> 
> Սա լուրջ հարց է, եթե կարողանաս պատասխանել (ինձ չէ այլ ինքդ քեզ) կամ մտածել հարցի մասին վատ չի լինի


ես ինձ եմ հավատում, բայց իմ ուժերի չափը չեմ գերագնահատում:
Աստծուն ու Ձմեռ պապիկին էլ եմ հավատում, բայց իրանք լրիվ ուրիշ հարցերով են ծանրաբեռնված: Էս երկիրը Աստված էլ ա մոռացել, Ձմեռ պապիկն էլ:

----------


## dvgray

> բայց ի՞նչ կարամ անեմ ես կամ ի՞նչ կարաս անես դու սպանողին: Իսկ ես ու դու միասի՞ն: Ես ու դու չենք կարա միանանք, այ ես սրան չեմ հավատում: Ես ու դու էլ միանանք, բոլորը չեն միանա մեզ:


Կյանքը ցույց տվեց, որ պրոբլեմը միացողնիեր քանակը չի, ոչ էլ որակը: Փաստացի մինչ մարտի մեկը էս երկուսը բավականին բարձր կարգավիճակ ուների:
Պրոբլեմը էն "զենքերի" ընտրության մեջ ո, որով ճակատ-ճակատի են դուրս գալիս փաստացի մարդասպանների դեմ:
Ես ասում եմ, որ մարդասպաններին պետք ա սատկացնել ֆիզիկապես, իսկ որոշ մասը գնում եմ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով: Իսկ էտ ճանապարհի մասին Տրիբունը արդեն շատ պարզ ասել է, որ սահմանադրությունը վաղուց զուգարանի թուղթ է, և դա որպես դրոշակ բռնելը ՝ մանկամտություն:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Կյանքը ցույց տվեց, որ պրոբլեմը միացողնիեր քանակը չի, ոչ էլ որակը: Փաստացի մինչ մարտի մեկը էս երկուսը բավականին բարձր կարգավիճակ ուների:
> Պրոբլեմը էն "զենքերի" ընտրության մեջ ո, որով ճակատ-ճակատի են դուրս գալիս փաստացի մարդասպանների դեմ:
> Ես ասում եմ, որ մարդասպաններին պետք ա սատկացնել ֆիզիկապես, իսկ որոշ մասը գնում եմ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով: Իսկ էտ ճանապարհի մասին Տրիբունը արդեն շատ պարզ ասել է, որ սահմանադրությունը վաղուց զուգարանի թուղթ է, և դա որպես դրոշակ բռնելը ՝ մանկամտություն:


Է հա, բա ես ի՞նչ եմ ասում: Եթե դուրս գալ, ապա միանգամից՝ մինչև վերջ: իսկ գնալ ծեծ ուտելը միշտ էլ կա, բայց բան չի փոխում: Կարծեմ ընդիմադիր գործիչներից մեկն էլ որ, ասում էր «գնանք շտուրմով ԱԺ-ը ու հեռուստատեսությունը վերցնենք»:

----------


## CCoder

Ես մեր ժողովրդին չեմ հասկանում։
Կարող է Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյան այդ նույն մարդը չի, որ 98թ.–ին չընտրվեց ու երբ ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնեց, զորքը լցրեց Երևան, կրակեցին 2 հոգի զոհվեց։
Այդքանից հետո մարդիկ կան նրան են ընտրում ու նրա համար դուրս են գալիս փողոցներ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես մեր ժողովրդին չեմ հասկանում։
> Կարող է Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյան այդ նույն մարդը չի, որ 98թ.–ին չընտրվեց ու երբ ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնեց, զորքը լցրեց Երևան, կրակեցին 2 հոգի զոհվեց։
> Այդքանից հետո մարդիկ կան նրան են ընտրում ու նրա համար դուրս են գալիս փողոցներ...


Բարլուս ......... 
էս որտե՞ղ ես կարդացել, հետաքրքիր ինֆորմացիա էր: Խնդրում եմ, մի հատ ինձ էլ ասա, բացահայտեմ ԼՏՊ իսկական դեմքը 98 թվականի ընտրություններին: 

Մեկ էլ կասե՞ս, անձամբ կրակեց, թե մեկին ասեց, իրա տեղը կրակեցին:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես մեր ժողովրդին չեմ հասկանում։
> Կարող է Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյան այդ նույն մարդը չի, որ 98թ.–ին չընտրվեց ու երբ ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնեց, զորքը լցրեց Երևան, կրակեցին 2 հոգի զոհվեց։
> Այդքանից հետո մարդիկ կան նրան են ընտրում ու նրա համար դուրս են գալիս փողոցներ...


Նախ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը 98 թվականին ընտրությունների չի մասնակցել: Դու խառնում ես 96-ի հետ: 98-ին Տեր-Պետրոսյանը  հրաժարական է տվել:

Հետո 96-ին զորքը լցվեց Երևան այն բանից հետո, երբ այդ ժամանակվա ընդդիմությունը հարձակվեց ու գրավեց Ազգային Ժողովը. բնականաբար պիտի զորք բերվեր: Հետո, *ոչ մի մարդ** ՉԻ՛ ԶՈՀՎԵԼ*: Սա սուտ ինֆորմացիա է: Իսկ եթե սուտ չէ, ապա բեր համապատասխան լրատվություն՝ իր աղբյուրով:

Եվ վերջապես, այստեղ ոչ մեկը հիշողությունից չի բողոքում:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես մեր ժողովրդին չեմ հասկանում։
> Կարող է Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյան այդ նույն մարդը չի, որ 98թ.–ին չընտրվեց ու երբ ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնեց, զորքը լցրեց Երևան, կրակեցին 2 հոգի զոհվեց։
> Այդքանից հետո մարդիկ կան նրան են ընտրում ու նրա համար դուրս են գալիս փողոցներ...


Բարիկեսգիշեր, ապեր: Տղեքը լավ հարցեր են տվել, պատասխանի, եթե դեմ չես, ես էլ միանամ էս առեղծվածային բանավեճին: Էն 96,98 սուտ մոմենտներ ա, երկու տարի էսկողմ-էնկողմ, էդ հեչ: Դու ինձ էդ երկու զոհի անուն ազգանունը կասե՞ս: Մեկ էլ ինչ մանրամասներ որ գիտես էլի, եթե պետական գաղտնիք չի պարունակում, իհարկե:

----------


## CCoder

> Նախ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը 98 թվականին ընտրությունների չի մասնակցել: Դու խառնում ես 96-ի հետ: 98-ին Տեր-Պետրոսյանը  հրաժարական է տվել:
> 
> Հետո 96-ին զորքը լցվեց Երևան այն բանից հետո, երբ այդ ժամանակվա ընդդիմությունը հարձակվեց ու գրավեց Ազգային Ժողովը. բնականաբար պիտի զորք բերվեր: Հետո, *ոչ մի մարդ** ՉԻ՛ ԶՈՀՎԵԼ*: Սա սուտ ինֆորմացիա է: Իսկ եթե սուտ չէ, ապա բեր համապատասխան լրատվություն՝ իր աղբյուրով:
> 
> Եվ վերջապես, այստեղ ոչ մեկը հիշողությունից չի բողոքում:


Կներեք խառնեցի 96թ.
Հայրս նույնպես մասնակցել է 96թ. միտինգին։ Երբեք չեմ մոռանա այդ գիշերվա անհանգիստ ու երկար սպասումը, և նրա պատմածները։ Թե ինչպես էին ծեծում ժողովրդին, օդ կրակում, 2 հոգի զոհ, մեկ էլ հիշում եմ հաջորդ օրվա ռուսական հեռուստաալիքով հաղորդումը, որտեղ ասվում էր սպանվածների մասին։
Համենայն դեպս այդ ժամանակվա ընդդիմությունը ավտոմեքենաներ չվառեց, խանութներ չթալանեց։ Ի՞նչ պետք է աներ իշխանությունը ձեռքերը ծալած նստեր ու թույլ տար անկարգությունները։ Հետաքրքիր է իսկ եթե քո մեքենան վառեին, ինչպես տրամադրված կլինեիր (ասեմ, որ ոչ իմ, ոչ էլ ծանոթներիցս որևէ մեկի մեքենան չի տուժել)?
Ընտրությունների ժամանակ ծառայում էի Նոյեմբերյանի սահմանամերձ զորամասում, մեր զորամասում ինչպես և բոլոր մյուսներում հայտարարված էր «լրիվ»(ամենաբարձր աստիճանը) տագնապ, և մենք ամեն րոպե սպասում էինք հարձակման։
Ցավոք չկարողացա գտնել վերը նշված հաղորդումը, բայց ծեծի ապացույցները խնդրեմ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtbz2dwmaO8&NR=1

----------


## Chuk

> Կներեք խառնեցի 96թ.
> Հայրս նույնպես մասնակցել է 96թ. միտինգին։ Երբեք չեմ մոռանա այդ գիշերվա անհանգիստ ու երկար սպասումը, և նրա պատմածները։ Թե ինչպես էին ծեծում ժողովրդին, օդ կրակում, 2 հոգի զոհ, մեկ էլ հիշում եմ հաջորդ օրվա ռուսական հեռուստաալիքով հաղորդումը, որտեղ ասվում էր սպանվածների մասին։


Ռուսական հաղորդումներն, ուրեմն ապատեղեկատվություն են տարածել: Իսկ ես հիշում եմ, որ այդ օրը ծեծվեցին ԱԺ նախագահը, խոսնակները, այլ պաշտոնյաներ: Ու ես հստակ գիտեմ, որ ոստիկաններին հրաման է տվել հանկարծ ժողովրդի ուղղությամբ զենք չպահել ու միայն ինքնապաշտպանվել: Այո՛, հակագրոհի ժամանակ ուժ կիրառվել է, որոշ չափով, չէր կարող չկիրառվեր:




> Համենայն դեպս այդ ժամանակվա ընդդիմությունը ավտոմեքենաներ չվառեց, խանութներ չթալանեց։ Ի՞նչ պետք է աներ իշխանությունը ձեռքերը ծալած նստեր ու թույլ տար անկարգությունները։ Հետաքրքիր է իսկ եթե քո մեքենան վառեին, ինչպես տրամադրված կլինեիր (ասեմ, որ ոչ իմ, ոչ էլ ծանոթներիցս որևէ մեկի մեքենան չի տուժել)?


Դու նույնիսկ հիմիկվա իրադարձությունները չգիտես, նախկինի՞ց ես խոսում: 
Ընդդիմությունը ես եմ ու ոչ մի խանութ չեմ թալանել: Հակառա՞կն ես ինձ ապացուցելու:
Խանութների թալանը կազմակերպվել է վերին մակարդակով, իշխանության կողմից: Դա ապացուցող բազում փաստեր կան: Ամբողջովին կարդա թեման: 

Իսկ էն ժամանակ ոչ թե խանութ թալանվեց, այլ կոտրվեց ԱԺ դարպասները, գրավվեց ԱԺ շենքը, ծեծի ենթարկվեցին պետական այրեր: Տարբերությունն ահռելի է: 




> Ընտրությունների ժամանակ ծառայում էի Նոյեմբերյանի սահմանամերձ զորամասում, մեր զորամասում ինչպես և բոլոր մյուսներում հայտարարված էր «լրիվ»(ամենաբարձր աստիճանը) տագնապ, և մենք ամեն րոպե սպասում էինք հարձակման։


Լավ չըմբռնեցի թե որ ընտրությունների ժամանակ էիր ծառայում: Եթե էս, ապա ես էլ էի ծառայում ու շատ պատմելու բաներ ունեմ՝ ի վնաս իշխանության, բնականաբար:

----------


## CCoder

Ավելացնեմ, որ չեմ արդարացնում իշխանություններին, խնդիրը կարելի էր նաև առանց զոհերի լուծել։
Լևոնը այն մարդը չի, որի հետևից ժողովուրդը պիտի գնար։

----------


## Հայկօ

*CCoder* Սպասում եմ 96-ի երկու զոհերի մասին ասածիդ ապացույցին:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Կներեք խառնեցի 96թ.
> Հայրս նույնպես մասնակցել է 96թ. միտինգին։ Երբեք չեմ մոռանա այդ գիշերվա անհանգիստ ու երկար սպասումը, և նրա պատմածները։ Թե ինչպես էին ծեծում ժողովրդին, օդ կրակում, 2 հոգի զոհ, մեկ էլ հիշում եմ հաջորդ օրվա ռուսական հեռուստաալիքով հաղորդումը, որտեղ ասվում էր սպանվածների մասին։
> Համենայն դեպս այդ ժամանակվա ընդդիմությունը ավտոմեքենաներ չվառեց, խանութներ չթալանեց։ Ի՞նչ պետք է աներ իշխանությունը ձեռքերը ծալած նստեր ու թույլ տար անկարգությունները։ Հետաքրքիր է իսկ եթե քո մեքենան վառեին, ինչպես տրամադրված կլինեիր (ասեմ, որ ոչ իմ, ոչ էլ ծանոթներիցս որևէ մեկի մեքենան չի տուժել)?


Զարմանում եմ, այսքանից հետո էլ կան նման մտածելակերպեր: Ուշադիր, որ ուսումնասիրես/թեկուզ հենց այս թեման/, կտեսնես, որ ցուցարարները խանութներ չեն թալանել, իսկ ինչու՞ չես խոսում այդ օրվան նախորդած դեպքերի մասին կամ այն մասին, թե ինչպե՞ս էին մարդկանց գնդակահարում:
Իսկ ինչու՞ չես ասում, թե ինչպե էին բոլորիդ զրամասում ստիպում քվեարկել իշխանական թեկնածուի համար: Համ էլ ընտրությունների, կարևորագույն պետական տոների, սգո օրերի ժամանակ միշտ էլ ուժեղացված ծառայություն է լինում:
96թ.-ին էլ զոհեր չեն եղել…



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtbz2dwmaO8&NR=1


Սրա տեղը գիտես, փետրվարի 19-ի, մարտի մեկի մասին պատմող վիդեոների տեղը չգիտե՞ս: :Shok:

----------


## Kuk

> *CCoder* Սպասում եմ 96-ի երկու զոհերի մասին ասածիդ ապացույցին:


Հայկօ ջան, ես էլ եմ սպասում, բայց դե գիտեմ` մութ սենյակում սև կատու ենք ման գալիս, որը սենյակից դուրս ա եկել, հայաթում հարևանի կատուների հետ լկստվում ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Ցավոք չկարողացա գտնել վերը նշված հաղորդումը, բայց ծեծի ապացույցները խնդրեմ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtbz2dwmaO8&NR=1


Նայում եմ քո տված վիդեոն ու հստակ տեսնում, թե ինչպես է ժողովուրդը կոտրում ԱԺ դարպասները ապա նախահարձակ լինում ոստիկանների վրա: 

Լսում եմ Վանոյի խոսքերի անտաղանդ վերընթերցում: Եթե օրիգինալը տեսնես, կտեսնես, թե իրականում ինչ է ասում: Նա չի ասում արվածի մասին, այլ խոսում է ինչ-որ մեկի պատկերացումների մասին:

Ապա էլի երևում են ժողովուրդ ոստիկան հակամարտությունը: Ու պարզ երևում է, որ ոստիկանները ընդամենը վահանով հրում են ժողովրդին, հեռացնում, իսկ նրանք կռվում են: Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ԱԺ շենքը գրավողին ու ԱԺ նախագահի գլուխը ջարդած ամբոխին չպե՞տք է հեռացնեին:

Ապա ինչ-որ մեկը անտաղանդ տեքստ է կարդում՝ ատելությամբ լեցուն: Այլ կերպ ասած ինչ-որ մեկի վերաբերմունքը, ոչ թե ինչ-որ բանի փաստագրում:

Մի քանի անգամ խոսվում է կրակոցների մասին ու բնականաբար ոչ մի տեղ ցույց չի տրվում: Ինչու՞: Բացատրեմ: Որովհետև դա լկտի սուտ է, չի եղել կրակոց: Կրակել են միայն ու միայն օդ՝ վախեցնելու համար, այն էլ սակավ:

Այնպես որ հիշողության մասին խոսող մարդ, մի խոսիր մարդկանց մոտ, ովքեր լավ տեղեկացված են ու հիշողություն ունեն: Ու հիշի՛ր, որ սա այն քաղաքական գործիչն է, որը չգնաց քաղաքացիական պատերազմի ու հրաժարական տվեց:

Անջատում եմ վիդեոն: ՎԵրջին հատվածը նոր օրերի հակաքարոզչություն է: Այսպիսի էժանագին վիդեոներ սովորաբար չեմ նայում: Նայեցի, որպեսզի հենց քո բերած «փաստով» քեզ ապացուցեմ որ սխալ ես ասում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես մեր ժողովրդին չեմ հասկանում։
> Կարող է Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյան այդ նույն մարդը չի, որ 98թ.–ին չընտրվեց ու երբ ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնեց, զորքը լցրեց Երևան, կրակեցին 2 հոգի զոհվեց։
> Այդքանից հետո մարդիկ կան նրան են ընտրում ու նրա համար դուրս են գալիս փողոցներ...


 :Shok:  ես էլ այսքանից հետո իմ ժողովրդին չեմ հասկանում :Xeloq: 



> Ընտրությունների ժամանակ ծառայում էի Նոյեմբերյանի սահմանամերձ զորամասում, մեր զորամասում ինչպես և բոլոր մյուսներում հայտարարված էր «լրիվ»(ամենաբարձր աստիճանը) տագնապ, և մենք ամեն րոպե սպասում էինք հարձակման։


որ ընտրությունների ժամանակ էիր ծառայում? երևի վերջին, չէ? տարիքիցդ երևում է, որ 96-ին չէիր ծառայի :Think:

----------


## CCoder

> Լավ չըմբռնեցի թե որ ընտրությունների ժամանակ էիր ծառայում: Եթե էս, ապա ես էլ էի ծառայում ու շատ պատմելու բաներ ունեմ՝ ի վնաս իշխանության, բնականաբար:


Այո ընտրությունների ժամանակ էի ծառայում, գիտեմ ինչի մասին ես պատմելու քանի որ նույնպես ծառայել եմ, բացի այդ կարդացել եմ օրագրերդ։ Ես ընտրել եմ Սերժ Սարգսյանին ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ինձ հրամայել են (եթե ծառայության մեջ չլինեի էլի նրան կընտրեի), այլ այդ երկար ցուցակում, երկիրը կառավարելուն ընդունակ տեսնում էի միայն նրան։




> Դու նույնիսկ հիմիկվա իրադարձությունները չգիտես, նախկինի՞ց ես խոսում: 
> Ընդդիմությունը ես եմ ու ոչ մի խանութ չեմ թալանել: Հակառա՞կն ես ինձ ապացուցելու:
> Խանութների թալանը կազմակերպվել է վերին մակարդակով, իշխանության կողմից: Դա ապացուցող բազում փաստեր կան: Ամբողջովին կարդա թեման:


Երևի թե պարզ էր, որ ես ի նկատի ունեի ցուցարարներին։ Մեքենաներն էլ էին իշխանությունները վառել? Փաստը նա է, որ ժողովուրդը գնաց մի մարդու հետևից ով արժանի չէ առաջնորդ կոչվելու։

Հիշում եք 96թ.–ին Վազգեն Մանուկյանը կրակոցներից հետո, ժողովրդին խնդրեց ցրվել, որովհետև չէր ուզում ժողովրդի արյունը թափվի։
Բա Լևոնն ինչ արեց՞ սպասեց սպասեց տեսավ գործը գլուխ չի գա նոր ժողովրդին խնդրեց ցրվել, որտեղ սպասեց՞ իր տանը տաքուկ իրա համար նստած։

----------


## Kuk

CCoder ջան, որտե՞ղ ես ծառայել, ապեր, լավ ա՞ անցել ծառայությունդ: Ուրիշ ի՞նչ կա, բռատ, սերժանտ ե՞ս ուվալնյատ եղել, թե հավայի գլխացավանք էր, գլուխ չդրիր: Ընգեր, կարողա՞ իմանաս` մարտի մեկի առավոտը քանիսին են ոստիկանները մտել Ազատության Հրապարակ, կարողա՞ իմանաս` հանրապետության Հրապարակն ինչ հեռավորության վրայա գտնվում Ազատության հրապարակից, կարողա՞ իմանաս` էն մարդուն ինչի՞ էին ծեծում Հրապարակում մարտի մեկի առավոտ ժամը յոթն անց տասի կողմերը: Լիքը հարցեր ունեմ, ուզում եմ տամ, բայց դե հերթ կա, բան կա:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հիշում եք 96թ.–ին Վազգեն Մանուկյանը կրակոցներից հետո, ժողովրդին խնդրեց ցրվել, որովհետև չէր ուզում ժողովրդի արյունը թափվի։
> Բա Լևոնն ինչ արեց՞ սպասեց սպասեց տեսավ գործը գլուխ չի գա նոր ժողովրդին խնդրեց ցրվել, որտեղ սպասեց՞ իր տանը տաքուկ իրա համար նստած։


Վազգեն Մանուկյանն ինքն է ժողովրդին տարել ԱԺ ու ասել. «Եթե տասնհինգ րոպեից չգամ հետևիցս եկեք»… Մարդիկ էլ շարժվել են նրա ցուցումով… Միայն կարՃամիտ գործիչը կամ մոլեռանդը կարող է նման բան անել:

----------


## Ambrosine

CCoder, քեզ էլ են գրանցումից հանել, որ ընտրես իրենց/քո թեկնածուին?
լավ էլի, ասածդ ապարանցու մասին անեկդոտ է հիշեցնում, թե այդ ցուցակում միայն սերժ ազատիչն էր ունակ երկիր կառավարելու :LOL:  ես կասեմ ավելին, ինքը էն միակն էր, ով ընդհանրապես գաղափար չուներ <<քաղաքականություն>> ասվածից: Կապ չունի, որ ինքը երկար տարիներ ինչ-որ պաշտոններ է զբաղեցրել. ամեն ոք չէ, որ պիտի զբաղեցնի պրեզիդենտի աթոռը

----------


## Chuk

> Երևի թե պարզ էր, որ ես ի նկատի ունեի ցուցարարներին։ Մեքենաներն էլ էին իշխանությունները վառել? Փաստը նա է, որ ժողովուրդը գնաց մի մարդու հետևից ով արժանի չէ առաջնորդ կոչվելու։


Ուրեմն ես իրան մեծ հաճույքով առաջնորդ կկոչեի:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ավտոն վառելուն... հետաքրքիր ա, բա դու ի՞նչ կանեիր, եթե էդ ավտոն խրած մտներ ժողովրդի մեջ, քշեր մարդկանց վրա, տարիքով կնիկը տակից մի կերպ փախներ: Չէի՞ր վառի:




> Հիշում եք 96թ.–ին Վազգեն Մանուկյանը կրակոցներից հետո, ժողովրդին խնդրեց ցրվել, որովհետև չէր ուզում ժողովրդի արյունը թափվի։
> Բա Լևոնն ինչ արեց՞ սպասեց սպասեց տեսավ գործը գլուխ չի գա նոր ժողովրդին խնդրեց ցրվել, որտեղ սպասեց՞ իր տանը տաքուկ իրա համար նստած։


Վազգեն Մանուկյանը բավական թուլամորթ անձնավորություն է: Արի նկատենք, որ նա պետական հեղաշրջման փորձ արեց, նրա առաջնորդությամբ կատարեցին պետական հանցագործություն, գրավեց Ազգային Ժողովի շենքը (ի դեպ սա դարձավ նախադեպ, որ մի քանի տարի հետո ուրիշներն էլ մտնեն այդ շենքը ու 8 հոգու գնդակահարեն, որովհետև Մանուկյանի այդ քայլով մեր երկիրն ընկավ շատ վատ վիճակի մեջ) ու դրանից հետո, նկատիր, նրա կողմնակիցներից ոչ մեկը չազատազրկվեց... նու մի քանի օր, նախազգուշական, մի քանիսը:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, ապա նորից մերկապարանոց հայտարարություն ես անում... տաքուկ տուն, բան-ման: Անգամ ամբողջ արտասահմանն է ֆիքսել, որ ինքն անօրինական տնային կալանքի տակ է, դու դեռ ինչ-որ հեքիաթներ ես կրկնում:

Մեկ էլ մի բան, կարդա թեման ամբողջությամբ, ձանձրալի է վաղուց ասվածը հա կրկնելը...

----------


## CCoder

> CCoder ջան, որտե՞ղ ես ծառայել, ապեր, լավ ա՞ անցել ծառայությունդ: Ուրիշ ի՞նչ կա, բռատ, սերժանտ ե՞ս ուվալնյատ եղել, թե հավայի գլխացավանք էր, գլուխ չդրիր: Ընգեր, կարողա՞ իմանաս` մարտի մեկի առավոտը քանիսին են ոստիկանները մտել Ազատության Հրապարակ, կարողա՞ իմանաս` հանրապետության Հրապարակն ինչ հեռավորության վրայա գտնվում Ազատության հրապարակից, կարողա՞ իմանաս` էն մարդուն ինչի՞ էին ծեծում Հրապարակում մարտի մեկի առավոտ ժամը յոթն անց տասի կողմերը: Լիքը հարցեր ունեմ, ուզում եմ տամ, բայց դե հերթ կա, բան կա:


 :Smile: 
Նորից կրկնեմ



> Ավելացնեմ, որ չեմ արդարացնում իշխանություններին, խնդիրը կարելի էր նաև առանց զոհերի լուծել։
> Լևոնը այն մարդը չի, որի հետևից ժողովուրդը պիտի գնար։

----------


## Քամի

> ։ 
> 
> *Հիշում եք 96թ.–ին Վազգեն Մանուկյանը կրակոցներից հետո, ժողովրդին խնդրեց ցրվել, որովհետև չէր ուզում ժողովրդի արյունը թափվի։*Բա Լևոնն ինչ արեց՞ սպասեց սպասեց տեսավ գործը գլուխ չի գա նոր ժողովրդին խնդրեց ցրվել, որտեղ սպասեց՞ իր տանը տաքուկ իրա համար նստած։


բա նոր ասում էիր երկու զոհված ա եղել տոլի *հիշում եմ* 45 թիվն էր մտանք Բեռլին

----------


## Kuk

> Նորից կրկնեմ


Ապեր, նենց հեշտ ես ասում հա՞ ոնց որ: Ասենք նենց տպավորություն ա, ոնց որ ասես` դե տասը զոհ էսկոմ-էնկոմ.. Ընգեր, կոնկրետ բան ասա. 96-ին մարդ չի սպանվել, ես տենց գիտեմ, հակառակն էլ չես կարում ապացուցես, բոլորին լավ հայտնի կադրեր ես մեջբերում, որը ինձ համար գրոշի արժեք չունի, ոչինչ չի ապացուցում զոհերի մասին ասածներիցդ: Հիմա ինձ ասա` գոհ ե՞ս քո ընտրյալից: Մենակ հիշի, որ տասը զոհերը, հարյուրավոր վիրավորները, որոնց մեջ ծանրների թիվը էնքան էլ նվազ չի, մեկ էլ հարյուրավոր բանտարկվածները էդ ընտրությունների հետևանքներն են:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Նորից կրկնեմ


Թեմայի վերնագիրն է. «Ո՞վ է մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի ամենամեծ պատասխանատուն»

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նորից կրկնեմ


CCoder ջան, դու կրկնում ես ընդամենը 2 անգամ, իսկ մենք ինչ որ ասում ենք, այնքան ենք կրկնել....
նույնիսկ զարմանալի է, որ դեռ սենց ես մտածում :Think:

----------


## Kuk

> Թեմայի վերնագիրն է. «Ո՞վ է մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի ամենամեծ պատասխանատուն»


Ապեր, մենք հենց դրա մասին էլ խոսում ենք, ուղղակի ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով փոքր ինչ հեռվից ենք մոտենում հարցին: Քամին ճիշտ նկատեց` 45 թիվն էր, մտանք Բեռլին..

----------


## Kuk

> Նորից կրկնեմ


Ապեր, չես պատասխանո՞ւմ հարցերիս: Կարողա՞ էլի ուզում ես կրկնես: Մի կրկնի, ընգեր, ասա, եթե պետք լինի, ես մտքումս կկրկնեմ:

----------


## CCoder

Էս ինչ լայնածավալ «հարձակում էր» :Smile: 
Վերջ սուս եմ մնում։
Kuk ջան գիտեմ, որ քո գրառումների մեծ մասը հեգնական բնույթ ունի, դրա համար էլ չեմ նեղանում, հուսով եմ դու էլ ինձանից չես նեղանա եթե ես քո լիքը–լիքը հարցերին չպատասխանեմ։  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Էս ինչ լայնածավալ «հարձակում էր»
> Վերջ սուս եմ մնում։
> Kuk ջան գիտեմ, որ քո գրառումների մեծ մասը հեգնական բնույթ ունի, դրա համար էլ չեմ նեղանում, հուսով եմ դու էլ ինձանից չես նեղանա եթե ես քո լիքը–լիքը հարցերին չպատասխանեմ։


Որևիցե մեկն այստեղ քո վրա չի հարձակվել: Ներիր, անհիմն գրառումներ ես կատարում, չասե՞նք, որ իրականությանը չեն համապատասխանում: 

Համարյա համոզված եմ, որևէ հարցի չես կարող պատասխանել: Տպավորություն էլ ստեղծում ես, թե իբր քո վրա հարձակվեցին, անհանդուրժող են, դրա համար էլ չես գրում:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Kuk*-ի հարցերին չես պատասխանում, ի՛մ հարցերին պատասխանիր.

Նախ՝ հիմնավորիր, թե ինչու Լևոն տեր-Պետրոսյանը արժանի չէ առաջնորդ կոչվելու, իսկ առնվազն տասը հոգու դահիճը՝ հա: Դու իրեն ընտրեցիր, հա՛, հարց չկա, բայց երբ ընտրությունից տասը օր հետո զորքը իրա հրամանով ժողովրդիդ վրա կրակեց, դու հեչ քեզ մեղավոր չզգացի՞ր: Ասում ես՝ երկիրը կառավարելու ունակ միայն դրան ես տեսել: Դու գիտե՞ս՝ երկիրը կառավարելը որն ա ու ոնց են ընդհանրապես կառավարում: Հիմա սա կառավարել ա՞, թե՞ չէ: Ասում ես՝ «փաստը այն է, որ ժողովուրդը գնաց մի մարդու հետևից, ով արժանի չէ առաջնորդ կոչվելուն»: Հենց մենակ էն, որ քո ասած *ժողովուրդը* իր հետևից գնացել ա, նշանակում ա, որ ինքը առաջնորդ ա: Բա հո ՍՍ-ն չէ՞ր առաջնորդը. թե՞ ավտոբուսով զոռով մարդ հավաքելը առաջնորդություն ա: Ժողովրդի՛ն են առաջնորդում, ոչ թե պադխալիմ շիսծյորկեքին ու ԲՏ մլիցեքին:

Ընդդիմությունը ի՞նչ խանութներ ա թալանել, ընգե՛ր: Դու, բախտի բերմամբ, կարող ա՞ հազարից մեկ Հայլուրից բացի ուրիշ բան էլ ես նայում: Մեկ-մեկ Ա1+ ու Ազատություն էլ կարդա, ասում են՝ հետաքրքիր ա: Ու ընդհանրապես՝ ո՞նց ես կարում տասը զոհը, հազարավոր ծեծված-ջարդված մարդկանց (կանանց ու երեխաներին էլ, հաշվի առ), բանտերում փտող ընտանիքավոր անմեղ մարդկանց մոռանաս ու ասես, որ խանութից երկու յաշիկ սասիսկի ա պակասել էդ օրը: Էն աչքի գերանի մասին ասացվածքը գիտե՞ս: Ընդեղ, որտեղ մարդու արյուն ա թափվել, տենց մանր՝ գողություն-մողություն արտահայտությունները տեղ չունեն: Փրփուրներից մի կախվեք, էնքան համարձակություն ունեցեք, որ տեսնեք էն, ինչ եղել ա: Մեծ մասս երևանցի ենք, մեզ լոլոներով խաբելը դժվար ա:

Տանը տաքուկ նստելու պահը կանտեսեմ. վռազ զգացվում ա, որ դու ընտրությունների ժամանակ ծառայել ես: Բայց՝ ծառայել ես Մոզամբիկում, հարյուր մետր խորությամբ քարանձավում, ականջներիդ մեջ էլ լիքը բամբակ ա եղել: Էդ Յութուբում հավայի մանտաժ արած հնություններ փորելու փոխարեն մի հատ գրի «marti 1», նայի, հետո խոսա: Եթե էդքան մարդկանց սպանությունը տեսնելուց հետո դու էլի շարունակես պնդել, որ ճիշտ ես արել, որ ՍՍ-ին ես ընտրել, էս խոսակցությունը լրիվ ուրիշ ձևի պիտի շարունակվի:

Թե՞ արդեն նայել ես:

----------


## CCoder

Ախր չեք կարդում գրածներս
Ես չեմ արդարացնում իշխանություններին ի դեմս ՍՍ–ի և նրա արած քայլերը համարում եմ շատ սխալ ։
Ես Լևոնին չեմ սիրում։
Հա ես շատ կուզենամ իրա մասին շատ սխալված լինեմ ինքն էլ լինի Հայաստանի նախագահը, լրիվս էլ Հայաստանի լավն ենք ուզում։ Բայց որ հիշում եմ 91-98թթ. հավատս չի գալիս, որ նա լավ նախագահ կլինի։
Ես ընտրություններից առաջ չէի էլ սպասում որ Լևոնին այսքան ձայն կտան ու իրա համար ժողովուրդը ոտքի կկանգնի։
Հուսով եմ իմ տեսակետը պարզ է։

----------


## Kuk

> Էս ինչ լայնածավալ «հարձակում էր»
> Վերջ սուս եմ մնում։
> Kuk ջան գիտեմ, որ քո գրառումների մեծ մասը հեգնական բնույթ ունի, դրա համար էլ չեմ նեղանում, հուսով եմ դու էլ ինձանից չես նեղանա եթե ես քո լիքը–լիքը հարցերին չպատասխանեմ։


Ընկեր, հավատա, դեռ չեմ հեգնում, սա ընդամենը գովազդն էր, իսկ ֆիլմը դեռ առջևում է: Ասածս ինչ ա` նեղանալու խնդիր չկա այ ախպեր, մի 10 հատ շատ լուրջ հարցերի ճպատասխանելն ի՞նչ ա, որ իրարից նեղանանք: Էնքան տենց հարցեր կգան-կգնա~ն, քանի դեռ քո ընտրյալը իրա երազած դիրքերում սավառնում ա:

----------


## Հայկօ

*CCoder* ջան, չե՞ս կարծում, որ պարզապես պնդելը, որ ինչ-որ մեկին չես սիրում կամ ինչ-որ մեկը վատն է, այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ: Գուցե գրե՞ս, թե ինչն է իր կերպարի մեջ քեզ վանում, կամ այդ ինչ է եղել 91-98 թթ-ին, իսկ մյուսները փորձեն ցրել քո պատմական թերըմբռնումը: Ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ գրառումներդ բանակային ու հայլուրական քարոզչության հետևանք են և ոչ՝ լուրջ դատողությունների ու դիտարկումների արգասիք:

Հ.Գ. Փորձիր ավելի շատ փաստերով բանավիճել:
Հ.Հ.Գ. Սա այստեղ արդեն օֆֆտոպ է, եթե կուզենաս շարունակել, այլ՝ ավելի հարմար թեմայում գրիր:

----------


## Kuk

> Ախր չեք կարդում գրածներս
> Ես չեմ արդարացնում իշխանություններին ի դեմս ՍՍ–ի և նրա արած քայլերը համարում եմ շատ սխալ ։
> Ես Լևոնին չեմ սիրում։
> Հա ես շատ կուզենամ իրա մասին շատ սխալված լինեմ ինքն էլ լինի Հայաստանի նախագահը, լրիվս էլ Հայաստանի լավն ենք ուզում։ Բայց որ հիշում եմ 91-98թթ. հավատս չի գալիս, որ նա լավ նախագահ կլինի։
> Ես ընտրություններից առաջ չէի էլ սպասում որ Լևոնին այսքան ձայն կտան ու իրա համար ժողովուրդը ոտքի կկանգնի։
> Հուսով եմ իմ տեսակետը պարզ է։


Քըքոդեր ջան, ո՞ր պահը դուրդ չի եկել 90-ականներից, ավելի կոնկրետ կարանք թվականներով խոսանք, սկսի 91-ի անկախացումից, ասա թե որը դուրդ չի եկել, քննարկենք անցնենք 92 թվական ու տենց շարունակ: Ասենք 91-ին ի՞նչը դուրդ չի եկել: Հայրենասեր տղա ես երևում, ծառայած, ընտրություններին մասնակցած, դժվար թե անկախացումը ոչ դուրեկան լինի քեզ համար, կարողաք՞ չէիր ուզում, որ հռչակագիրը Մանուկյան Արամը կարդար, բա ո՞վ կարդար, եղբայր, ասա իմանանք, եթե դայա պատճառը:

Հա, ասեմ, որ Լևոնին սիրել պետք էլ չի, իրա կինը թող իրան սիրի:

----------


## CCoder

> Քըքոդեր ջան, ո՞ր պահը դուրդ չի եկել 90-ականներից, ավելի կոնկրետ կարանք թվականներով խոսանք, սկսի 91-ի անկախացումից, ասա թե որը դուրդ չի եկել, քննարկենք անցնենք 92 թվական ու տենց շարունակ: Ասենք 91-ին ի՞նչը դուրդ չի եկել: Հայրենասեր տղա ես երևում, ծառայած, ընտրություններին մասնակցած, դժվար թե անկախացումը ոչ դուրեկան լինի քեզ համար, կարողաք՞ չէիր ուզում, որ հռչակագիրը Մանուկյան Արամը կարդար, բա ո՞վ կարդար, եղբայր, ասա իմանանք, եթե դայա պատճառը:
> 
> Հա, ասեմ, որ Լևոնին սիրել պետք էլ չի, իրա կինը թող իրան սիրի:


Էս ոնց, որ ֆիլմը սկսվեց հա։
Հետաքրքիր սկիզբ է, լավ ֆիլմ է երևում, բայց կինո նայելու հավեսս փախավ չեմ նայի։

Կներեք օֆֆտոպի համար։

----------


## Elmo

Հա լավ ինչ եք մարդուն վրա տվել: Ամենաշատը չեմ սիրում, երբ Լևոնի պես տականքին սարքում եք ազգի փրկիչ: Լևոնը, Սերժը, Քոչարյանը և այլոք նույն մարդիկ են, ու իրար շատ սազական: Իսկ մնացածի հետ համամիտ եմ:

*CCoder* Լևոնը որ տականք ա, դա փաստ ա, բայց ինչ քեզ իրա մասին լրատուներն են ասել, սաղ սուտ ա: Ինքը չուչլ ա եղել, ինքը իրանով բան էլ չի արել, բայց որ ձև ունենար ինքն էլ կաներ:

----------


## Արշակ

> Լևոնը այն մարդը չի, որի հետևից ժողովուրդը պիտի գնար։


CCoder, ես Լևոնի հետևից չեմ գնում, ես իմ սահմանադրական իրավունքների հետևից եմ գնում, իսկ էդ իրավունքներս բռի ձևով խախտվել ու խախտվում ա Սերժի ու իրա թայֆայի կողմից։

Իսկ Լևոնն էլ ի տարբերություն Սերժի բիզնես պրոյեկտ հանդիսացող մի շարք սութի «ընդդիմադիրների», միակ քաղաքական գործիչն եղավ, ով էդ արդար պայքարի կազմակերպումն իր վրա վերցրեց։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա լավ ինչ եք մարդուն վրա տվել: Ամենաշատը չեմ սիրում, երբ Լևոնի պես տականքին սարքում եք ազգի փրկիչ: Լևոնը, Սերժը, Քոչարյանը և այլոք նույն մարդիկ են, ու իրար շատ սազական: Իսկ մնացածի հետ համամիտ եմ:
> 
> *CCoder* Լևոնը որ տականք ա, դա փաստ ա, բայց ինչ քեզ իրա մասին լրատուներն են ասել, սաղ սուտ ա: Ինքը չուչլ ա եղել, ինքը իրանով բան էլ չի արել, բայց որ ձև ունենար ինքն էլ կաներ:


էլմո ջան, դու ԼՏՊ-ի վերջին ելույթը կարդա ու ասա, որ մասի հետ համաձայն չես…Ապեր, դու որ հավասարության նշան ես դնում այդ երեքի միջև, ՍՍ-ն հաղթում է…կարաս չկասկածես…դրանց ուզածը հենց դա է: Դրանց պետք չի որ դու իրենց սիրես, իրենց պետք է որ դու Լևոնին չսիրես ու փողոց դուրս չգաս քո իրավունքները պաշտպանելու, իսկ իրենց կարող ես ատել դա իրենց "լամպուշկին" չի: Այսօր Լևոնի հարցը չի դրված…դուրս է գալիս "Լևոնի իննադու ինձ ինչքան էլ նվաստացնեն, ստորացնեն, ծեծեն, սպանեն, մեկ է դուրս չեմ գալու ու ձեն էլ չեմ հանելու": էհ… ինչ ասեմ, դուրս մի արի ու ոչինչ մի արա ու մի էլ բողոքի որ լավ չի…շատ էլ լավ է…ամեն ժողովուրդ իր ղեկավարին արժանի է:

Էլմո ջան, ինձ ճիշտ հասկացի, ուզում եմ Լևոնին տականք անվանելուց առաջ նրա բոլոր ելույթնորը կարդաս ու հստակ ձևակերպես թե որ մասն է որ քեզ դուր չի գալիս ու սխալ է…Մենք արդեն Ղարաբաղն ենք կորցնում հենց ղարաբաղցու ձեռքով… 

Ապեր, *այսօր ձայն չհանելը ավելի վատ է*

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ախր չեք կարդում գրածներս
> Ես չեմ արդարացնում իշխանություններին ի դեմս ՍՍ–ի և նրա արած քայլերը համարում եմ շատ սխալ ։
> Ես Լևոնին չեմ սիրում։
> Հա ես շատ կուզենամ իրա մասին շատ սխալված լինեմ ինքն էլ լինի Հայաստանի նախագահը, լրիվս էլ Հայաստանի լավն ենք ուզում։ Բայց որ հիշում եմ 91-98թթ. հավատս չի գալիս, որ նա լավ նախագահ կլինի։
> Ես ընտրություններից առաջ չէի էլ սպասում որ Լևոնին այսքան ձայն կտան ու իրա համար ժողովուրդը ոտքի կկանգնի։
> Հուսով եմ իմ տեսակետը պարզ է։


CCoder ջան, 

նախ. ՍՍ-ի արածը սխալ չի այլ *կրիմինալ* է սրանց տարբերությունը հսկայական է
երկրորդ. Լրիվս էլ Հայաստանի լավը չենք ուզում…էդ Սաշկն է Հայաստանի լավը ուզու՞մ…այսօրվա հայաստանի իշխանությունների համար "լավը" քո իմացած լավը չի, դուք նույն արժեքային համակարգում չեք

Գալով իննսուն ութին, խնդրում եմ հայերեն տառերով գրես որ այն ժամանակ ավելի վատ էր քան հիմա…ես այն ժամանակ եղել եմ Հայաստանում…անահավատալի է որ դու այդ ժամանակները համեմատում ես:

----------


## Chuk

> Հա լավ ինչ եք մարդուն վրա տվել: Ամենաշատը չեմ սիրում, երբ Լևոնի պես տականքին սարքում եք ազգի փրկիչ: Լևոնը, Սերժը, Քոչարյանը և այլոք նույն մարդիկ են, ու իրար շատ սազական: Իսկ մնացածի հետ համամիտ եմ:


Վզգո ջան, էստեղ ոչ մեկը Լևոնին ազգի փրկիչ չի սարքել, ընդամենը արձանագրել ա փաստեր, որ ինքն ա եղել ժողովրդին ոտի կանգնացնողը, ընդամենը մերժվել են նրա նկատմամբ մի շարք զրպարտանքները և այլն:

Իսկ այ տականք անվանելը նրան նույնքան ծայրահեղություն է, որքան «ազգի փրկիչ» սարքելը, ու եթե մենք ծայրահեղության մեջ չենք ընկնում, ապա դուք (տվյալ դեպքում դու, CCoder-ը) ընկնում եք:

Ու ոչ մեկն էլ վրա չի տվել: Ասվել է կեղծ տեղեկատվություն (կարծում եմ որ ասողն ինքն իր ասածին հավատացել է, այսուհանդերձ տեղեկատվությունը կեղծ է, սուտ է) ու մերժվել է բնականաբար՝ թեկուզ մի քանիսի կողմից: Ու տրվել են հարցադրումներ, բացատրվել, մեկնվել է շատ բաներ՝ մնալով անպատասխան: Հիմա ինչքան Տեր-Պետրոսյանին եք սարքում տականք, նույնքան էլ մեզ «վրա տվող»: Սխալ եք անում: Կարող եք, բարձրացված հարցերին պատասխանեք, թե չէ անպատասխանատու հայտարարություն անելուց ապա հարձակումից բողոքելուց հեշտ բան չկա:

----------


## Elmo

Լևոնին դեռ են ժամանակներում չէի վստահում, սրանց առավել ևս չեմ վստահում: Ես չեմ կողմնորոշվել ոչ ոքի կողմը, բայց ես չեզոք լռություն էլ չեմ պահպանում, ես պատրաստ իմ ձայնը բարձրացնել, բայց պետք ա իմանամ, որ անիմսատ չեմ դուրս եկել: Ելույթներով որ նայենք Սերժն էլ վատ ելույթ չի ունենում: Ես հավատս ու վստահությունս եմ կորցրել, ոչ թէ ցանկությունս: Հավատս ու վստահությունս: Ես ձեզ չեմ մեղադրում, ես ձեղ խաբված եմ համարում, իսկ ներկայիս իշխանության ծառայողներին ստրուկներ չեմ համարում, նրանց պարզապես համակերպվածներ եմ համարում:

Հա ու մեկ էլ, ժողովուրդ ջան խմբովի մի հոգու հետ վիճելը, ու ամեն մեկը նույն բանը ուրիշ խոսքերով ասելը թարգեք: Խմբովի թեթևակի հեգնում եք մարդա իրա չափով ու մարդկան փոշմանացնում, որ ստեղ մի բան նենց չգրեցին, որնց որ մեծամասնությունն ա կարծում: Խոսքը իմ մասին չի խոսքը կոնկրետ մի քանի հոգու մասին ա, որոնց հետ ձեր կարծիքը չեք կիսում:

----------


## Chuk

Վազգեն ջան, ուրեմն թույլ տուր անկեղծորեն ասել, որ ամենամեծ խաբվածներից մեկը քեզ եմ համարում, կարծում եմ, որ որոշակի քարոզչությամբ կարողացել են կարծիքիդ տիրանալ  :Smile: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա խմբովի վիճելուն, ապա ի՞նչ էիր սպասում: Սա ֆորում ա, ունի բազում մասնակիցներ, ու եթե ինչ-որ մեկը անհեթեթություն է գրում (օրինակ 96-ի 2 զոհերի մասին), ապա այդ բազումներից շատերը բնական է, որ պիտի հակադարձեն: Զոհի կերպար ընդունելը հեշտ, բայց սխալ տարբերակ է: Պարզապես պետք չէ այդպիսի անհեթեթ ապատեղեկատվություն ու սուտ լուրերը անառարկելի տոնով գրել՝ այսպիս արձագանքի չարժանանալու համար:

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգեն ջան, ուրեմն թույլ տուր անկեղծորեն ասել, որ ամենամեծ խաբվածներից մեկը քեզ եմ համարում, կարծում եմ, որ որոշակի քարոզչությամբ կարողացել են կարծիքիդ տիրանալ 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա խմբովի վիճելուն, ապա ի՞նչ էիր սպասում: Սա ֆորում ա, ունի բազում մասնակիցներ, ու եթե ինչ-որ մեկը անհեթեթություն է գրում (օրինակ 96-ի 2 զոհերի մասին), ապա այդ բազումներից շատերը բնական է, որ պիտի հակադարձեն: Զոհի կերպար ընդունելը հեշտ, բայց սխալ տարբերակ է: Պարզապես պետք չէ այդպիսի անհեթեթ ապատեղեկատվություն ու սուտ լուրերը անառարկելի տոնով գրել՝ այսպիս արձագանքի չարժանանալու համար:


Ես չեմ էլ պնդում, որ ես ճիշտ եմ: Հակառակը՝ ես ասում եմ ինձ չի հասել, ես էլ չեմ բողոքել: Բայց դե հիմա մեկը որ սխալ բան ա գրում ես տենում եմ, որ մի ուրիշը արդեն ասել ա «ապեր դու սխալվում ես» էլ ես մի հատ էլ իմ կողմից չեմ ասում «վայ ես ինչ մի գրել ես գրել այ ախպեր», հալա էդ 2 անգամի մասին եմ գրում, էլ չեմ ասում, որ մի քանի հոգի էլ կարան նույն բանը ասեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես չեմ էլ պնդում, որ ես ճիշտ եմ: Հակառակը՝ ես ասում եմ ինձ չի հասել, ես էլ չեմ բողոքել: Բայց դե հիմա մեկը որ սխալ բան ա գրում ես տենում եմ, որ մի ուրիշը արդեն ասել ա «ապեր դու սխալվում ես» էլ ես մի հատ էլ իմ կողմից չեմ ասում «վայ ես ինչ մի գրել ես գրել այ ախպեր», հալա էդ 2 անգամի մասին եմ գրում, էլ չեմ ասում, որ մի քանի հոգի էլ կարան նույն բանը ասեն:


Իսկ այ ինձ թվում է, որ յուրաքանչյուրը շոշափել է խնդրի մի կողմը:
Պետք չի հաշտարարի դեր ստանձնել, Վազգ  :Smile:

----------


## CCoder

Չէի ուզում այլևս այս թեմայում գրառում անեի...
91-98թթ.
91թ. անկախացանք, ուրախացանք
սկսվեց պատերազմը, արիաբար դիմացանք պատերազմի բոլոր զրկանքներին։
94թ. Հաղթանակ, ուրախություն, մեծ հույսեր։
Սարերից իջան թրաշով, կալաշնիկով տղերքը, երկիրը բաժանեցին իրար մեջ, նախարարական աթոռներին նստեցին, իրենք իրենց կոչումներ շնորհեցին։ Ու սկսվեց թալանը, անպատիժ սպանությունները։ Լևոնը այդ ամենին աչք էր փակում, չէր կարա չփակեր, որովհետև թույլ մարդ էր։
96թ. ընտրություններ, Լևոնը պարտվեց, բայց ուժի զոռով իշխանությունը պահեց, այսինքն չպահեց, պահեցին։
98թ. մարիոնետկա Լևոնին հանեցին տեղը դրեցին Ռոբին։
91-98թթ. Ի՞նչ վատ բան եմ հիշում. լավ բան չեմ հիշում, ցուրտ, սով, մթություն։ Հասկացանք հետպատերազմական երկիր էինք դժվար էր, բայց իրավիճակը կարելի էր ավելի արագ կարգավորել, ոչ թե 3-րդ դասարանի կրթություն ունեցողներին նստացնել աթոռներին, ու քանդված երկիրը հողին հավասարեցնել։

Ուղղեք ինձ եթե ինչ–որ տեղ սխալ եմ գրել։
Խնդրում եմ վերոհիշյալ թրաշով կալաշով տղերքին չշփոթել մեր ազատամարտիկների հետ։

ԵՎ ի վերջո այսօրվա դրությամբ Հայաստանը կռվախնձոր է Ռուսաստանի և Ամերիկայի համար, և մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունները Ամերիկայի կողմից էին պատրաստված, փորձեցին կրկնել Ուկրաինայի սցենարը։

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ այ ինձ թվում է, որ յուրաքանչյուրը շոշափել է խնդրի մի կողմը:
> Պետք չի հաշտարարի դեր ստանձնել, Վազգ


Ըսկի էլ չեմ ուզում հաշտարարի դեր խաղալ  :Smile:  Դու ինձ գիտես, տենց տեղերում ես չեմ սիրում միջամտել, եթե ինչ որ բան ինձ չի վերաբերվում: Պարզապես ուզում եմ, որ ուրիշ կողմնորոշում ունեցողները սենց թեմաներում իրանց կարծիքը ռիսկով գրեն: Թե չէ մի տեակ անհետաքրքրի ա էլի: Ինձ թվում ա բոլորն էլ կհամաձայվնեն, որ տենց ա: Ենքան մարդ կա որ մի բան ուզում ա գրի, բայց գիտի որ խմբակային ֆլուդ են անելու, ու հետո չհասցնի բոլորին պատասխանի, հոգնի ու չգրի  :LOL:  մենակ Տատ-ի ներվերն էր պինդ, դե ես էլ գրում չեմ պատասխանում  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Սարերից իջան թրաշով, կալաշնիկով տղերքը, երկիրը բաժանեցին իրար մեջ, նախարարական աթոռներին նստեցին, իրենք իրենց կոչումներ շնորհեցին։ Ու սկսվեց թալանը, անպատիժ սպանությունները։ Լևոնը այդ ամենին աչք էր փակում, չէր կարա չփակեր, որովհետև թույլ մարդ էր։


Ձիգ էր ապեր, պարզապես ուրիշ ճար չուներ: Նայի ասենք ձեռքիդ վրա մի հատ մեեեծ սպի ունենաս, էդ ձեռքդ կտրելու ես քցես ինչա վրեն սպի կա՞: Հիմա Լևոնն էլ են ժամանակ ճար չուներ: Փետի ցեցը իրանցի չլինի էդ փետը 1000 տարի կմնա: Երկիրը ներսից ա նեխել:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէի ուզում այլևս այս թեմայում գրառում անեի...
> 91-98թթ.
> 91թ. անկախացանք, ուրախացանք
> սկսվեց պատերազմը, արիաբար դիմացանք պատերազմի բոլոր զրկանքներին։
> 94թ. Հաղթանակ, ուրախություն, մեծ հույսեր։
> Սարերից իջան թրաշով, կալաշնիկով տղերքը, երկիրը բաժանեցին իրար մեջ, նախարարական աթոռներին նստեցին, իրենք իրենց կոչումներ շնորհեցին։ Ու սկսվեց թալանը, անպատիժ սպանությունները։ Լևոնը այդ ամենին աչք էր փակում, չէր կարա չփակեր, որովհետև թույլ մարդ էր։
> 96թ. ընտրություններ, Լևոնը պարտվեց, բայց ուժի զոռով իշխանությունը պահեց, այսինքն չպահեց, պահեցին։
> 98թ. մարիոնետկա Լևոնին հանեցին տեղը դրեցին Ռոբին։
> 91-98թթ. Ի՞նչ վատ բան եմ հիշում. լավ բան չեմ հիշում, ցուրտ, սով, մթություն։ Հասկացանք հետպատերազմական երկիր էինք դժվար էր, բայց իրավիճակը կարելի էր ավելի արագ կարգավորել, ոչ թե 3-րդ դասարանի կրթություն ունեցողներին նստացնել աթոռներին, ու քանդված երկիրը հողին հավասարեցնել։
> ...


Ընդամենը զգացմունքային, ոչինչ չասող գրառում  :Smile: 
94 թվականից էս կողմ տնտեսական աճ, միակ երկիրը, որ կարողացավ առաջինը ուշքի գալ, ունենալ էլեկտրականություն և այլն: Վանոյի նման ձեր կողմից ատված տղեն կարողացավ մենակով գողական բեզպրեդելի դեմն առնել (ինչն էլի վերականգնվել ա հիմա) և այլն: Ափսոս ժամանակ չունեմ, ավելի երկար գրելու:

Քեզ մի խորհուրդ, քո գրածների սխալների մասին ֆորումում շատ է խոսվել: Կարդա թեմաները, ահագին բաներ կիմանաս, կսովորես, ՀՀ նորագույն պատմությունը էդպիսի խեղաթյուրված գույներով չես պատկերացնի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ըսկի էլ չեմ ուզում հաշտարարի դեր խաղալ  Դու ինձ գիտես, տենց տեղերում ես չեմ սիրում միջամտել, եթե ինչ որ բան ինձ չի վերաբերվում: Պարզապես ուզում եմ, որ ուրիշ կողմնորոշում ունեցողները սենց թեմաներում իրանց կարծիքը ռիսկով գրեն: Թե չէ մի տեակ անհետաքրքրի ա էլի: Ինձ թվում ա բոլորն էլ կհամաձայվնեն, որ տենց ա: Ենքան մարդ կա որ մի բան ուզում ա գրի, բայց գիտի որ խմբակային ֆլուդ են անելու, ու հետո չհասցնի բոլորին պատասխանի, հոգնի ու չգրի  մենակ Տատ-ի ներվերն էր պինդ, դե ես էլ գրում չեմ պատասխանում


Խելոք բան գրողի, փաստարկված բան գրողի վրա ոչ մեկը խմբակային «ֆլուդ» չի անի: Ի դեպ էլ հիմա էլ չկա խմբակային «ֆլուդ»:

----------


## Wolfs

:Angry2: Միանշանակ իշխանություններն են մեղավոր Մարտի 1 կապակցությամբ,եվ նրանք վաղ թե ուշ պատասխան են տալու օրենքի առջև...

----------


## Elmo

> Միանշանակ իշխանություններն են մեղավոր Մարտի 1 կապակցությամբ,եվ նրանք վաղ թե ուշ պատասխան են տալու օրենքի առջև...


Միանշանակ ոչինչ պարզ չի, բայց որ մեղավորները չեն պատժվում, ու չեն էլ պատժվելու էս իշանությունների օրոք, դա ապացուցված փաստ ա: Համենայն դեպս ես տենց միանշանակ բաներ չէի գրի: Հենց հոկտեմբերի 27-ի մեղավորներին միանշանակ ճանաչենք են ժամանակ միանշանակ պարզ կդառնան նաև մարտի 1-ի և առհասարակ շատ այլ ամսաթվերի դեպքերի մեղավորները:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէի ուզում այլևս այս թեմայում գրառում անեի...
> 91-98թթ.
> 91թ. անկախացանք, ուրախացանք
> սկսվեց պատերազմը, արիաբար դիմացանք պատերազմի բոլոր զրկանքներին։
> 94թ. Հաղթանակ, ուրախություն, մեծ հույսեր։
> Սարերից իջան թրաշով, կալաշնիկով տղերքը, երկիրը բաժանեցին իրար մեջ, նախարարական աթոռներին նստեցին, իրենք իրենց կոչումներ շնորհեցին։ Ու սկսվեց թալանը, անպատիժ սպանությունները։ Լևոնը այդ ամենին աչք էր փակում, չէր կարա չփակեր, որովհետև թույլ մարդ էր։
> 96թ. ընտրություններ, Լևոնը պարտվեց, բայց ուժի զոռով իշխանությունը պահեց, այսինքն չպահեց, պահեցին։
> 98թ. մարիոնետկա Լևոնին հանեցին տեղը դրեցին Ռոբին։
> 91-98թթ. Ի՞նչ վատ բան եմ հիշում. լավ բան չեմ հիշում, ցուրտ, սով, մթություն։ Հասկացանք հետպատերազմական երկիր էինք դժվար էր, բայց իրավիճակը կարելի էր ավելի արագ կարգավորել, ոչ թե 3-րդ դասարանի կրթություն ունեցողներին նստացնել աթոռներին, ու քանդված երկիրը հողին հավասարեցնել։
> ...


2008....

----------


## Աբելյան

մեկ ա Կոլայի շիշը ցույց ա տալու, ասելու ա Կոլա ա

----------


## Enigmatic

> 2008....


մամա ջան :Shok:  :Shok:  էս նկարում ովքեր են, ինչ ա եղել էն տղու դեմքը :Sad:

----------


## Հայկօ

> մամա ջան էս նկարում ովքեր են, ինչ ա եղել էն տղու դեմքը


Էդ նկարում «գազազած ամբոխն ա»՝ իմ, քո, երրորդի հարազատներն ու ընկերները: Էդ տղեն էլ իրա դեմքով հարվածել ա անպաշտպան ոստիկանի, դրա համար ա տենց եղել  :Sad: :

----------


## Kuk

> Հա լավ ինչ եք մարդուն վրա տվել: Ամենաշատը չեմ սիրում, երբ Լևոնի պես տականքին սարքում եք ազգի փրկիչ: Լևոնը, Սերժը, Քոչարյանը և այլոք նույն մարդիկ են, ու իրար շատ սազական: Իսկ մնացածի հետ համամիտ եմ:
> 
> *CCoder* Լևոնը որ տականք ա, դա փաստ ա, բայց ինչ քեզ իրա մասին լրատուներն են ասել, սաղ սուտ ա: Ինքը չուչլ ա եղել, ինքը իրանով բան էլ չի արել, բայց որ ձև ունենար ինքն էլ կաներ:


Էլմո ջան, ժողովուրդը չի սխալվում: Մենակ թե չփորձես հերքել սա. դրանով կվիրավորես ժողովրդին` գերագնահատելով սեփական անձդ: Սիրուն չի նայվի, ապեր: 
Ինչ վերաբերում ա Լևոնի տականք լինելուն: Մեկնաբանի, պարզ լինի, թե իրա արած տականքությունը որն ա, կարաս 96-ի ընտրությունների ցավով մինչև օրս տառապող մանուկյանների նման սկսես խոսել էդ ընտրություններից, խնդիր չկա, կբանավիճեմ, կարաս ասես` մութուցուրտ, չեկով հին հաց, կարագի հերթ, լևի լույս ու սենց էլի լիքը ծեծված ջարդված ու ոչ մի բան չասող, վաղուց արդեն անհետաքրքիր ու իմաստը կորցրած բաներ, էլի հարց չկա, բայց մենակ ասա Լևոնի տականքություն ասելով ինչ ի նկատի ունես: Եթե իրա անձի մասին ես խոսալու, իմաստ չունի, չեմ ճանաչում իրան, եթե քաղաքական գնահատականներով ես խոսալու, հարց չկա, պատրաստ եմ:

----------


## Kuk

> մամա ջան էս նկարում ովքեր են, ինչ ա եղել էն տղու դեմքը


Լի ջան, խեղճ ու անզեն ոստիկանները էդ տղուց էին պաշտպանվում, ուրիշ ոչինչ:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Լի ջան, խեղճ ու անզեն ոստիկանները, էդ տղուց էին պաշտպանվում, ուրիշ ոչինչ:


Արտ ջան գրածդ հասկացա :Wink:  լսի ոնցոր հայերի ու թուրքերի կռիվ լինի,մարդել իրա համաքաղաքացուն տենց կանի,դրանք վապշե անսիրտ են :Bad:

----------


## Kuk

> Լևոնին դեռ են ժամանակներում չէի վստահում, սրանց առավել ևս չեմ վստահում: Ես չեմ կողմնորոշվել ոչ ոքի կողմը, բայց ես չեզոք լռություն էլ չեմ պահպանում, ես պատրաստ իմ ձայնը բարձրացնել, բայց պետք ա իմանամ, որ անիմսատ չեմ դուրս եկել: Ելույթներով որ նայենք Սերժն էլ վատ ելույթ չի ունենում: Ես հավատս ու վստահությունս եմ կորցրել, ոչ թէ ցանկությունս: Հավատս ու վստահությունս: Ես ձեզ չեմ մեղադրում, ես ձեղ խաբված եմ համարում, իսկ ներկայիս իշխանության ծառայողներին ստրուկներ չեմ համարում, նրանց պարզապես համակերպվածներ եմ համարում:
> 
> Հա ու մեկ էլ, ժողովուրդ ջան խմբովի մի հոգու հետ վիճելը, ու ամեն մեկը նույն բանը ուրիշ խոսքերով ասելը թարգեք: Խմբովի թեթևակի հեգնում եք մարդա իրա չափով ու մարդկան փոշմանացնում, որ ստեղ մի բան նենց չգրեցին, որնց որ մեծամասնությունն ա կարծում: Խոսքը իմ մասին չի խոսքը կոնկրետ մի քանի հոգու մասին ա, որոնց հետ ձեր կարծիքը չեք կիսում:





> Ես չեմ էլ պնդում, որ ես ճիշտ եմ: Հակառակը՝ ես ասում եմ ինձ չի հասել, ես էլ չեմ բողոքել: Բայց դե հիմա մեկը որ սխալ բան ա գրում ես տենում եմ, որ մի ուրիշը արդեն ասել ա «ապեր դու սխալվում ես» էլ ես մի հատ էլ իմ կողմից չեմ ասում «վայ ես ինչ մի գրել ես գրել այ ախպեր», հալա էդ 2 անգամի մասին եմ գրում, էլ չեմ ասում, որ մի քանի հոգի էլ կարան նույն բանը ասեն:


Էլմո ջան, ախպերս, էդ մեկը չստացվեց, կներես, բայց ես իմ ասելիքը իմ ձևով եմ ասում, մյուսների ասածների հետ կարամ համակարծիք լինել, բայց եթե էդ կարծիքներն ամբողջությամբ չեն արտահայտում էն, ինչ ես ուզում եմ ասել տվյալ հարցի շուրջ, ուրեմն ես իմ ձևով պետքա ասեմ: Ու դրանից թե ինչ որ մեկը կփոշմանի, որ գրել ա, կփոշմանի որ գրանցվել ա էս ֆորումում, թե կփոշմանի որ ընդհանրապես ծնվել ա, էդ արդեն իրա պռոբլեմն ա, մեղմ ասած` թքած ունեմ: Ես էլ եմ շատ թեմաներում նենց կարծիքներ արտահայտում, որ շատ քչերն են կողմ, բայց ես չեմ փոշմանում, որ ապրում եմ, ես իմ ասածի համար պատասխան եմ տալիս, ոչ մեկը թող իրան բարձր չպահի ու չմտածի, որ կարա մի բան ասի ու բոլորը ընդունեն առանց իմանալու, թե ինչի մասին ախոսքը, որը որից հետոյա: Կոնկրետ էս թեման շատ լուրջ ու ցավալի թեմայա մեկը հենց իմ համար ու էլի շատերի համար, ու թող չփորձի ինչ որ մեկը «դուս տա» էս թեմայում: Ու արի թույլ չտանք, որ ինչ որ անբարոյական մտնի էս թեմա ու իմ, քո ու շատերիս ողբերգությունը կատակերգություն անվանի:

----------


## Kuk

> *Միանշանակ ոչինչ պարզ չի*, *բայց որ մեղավորները չեն պատժվում, ու չեն էլ պատժվելու էս իշանությունների օրոք, դա ապացուցված փաստ ա:* Համենայն դեպս ես տենց միանշանակ բաներ չէի գրի: Հենց հոկտեմբերի 27-ի մեղավորներին միանշանակ ճանաչենք են ժամանակ միանշանակ պարզ կդառնան նաև մարտի 1-ի և առհասարակ շատ այլ ամսաթվերի դեպքերի մեղավորները:


Էլմո ջան, մտած-չմտած քո գրառումներին եմ անդրադառնում, ախպերս, հավես չունեմ էլի էն թրաշով տղեքի մասին պատմող հեքիաթներից խորանամ. ինձ ճիշտ հասկացի, բռատ, ո՞նց կարելի ա մի կես տողով գրել «անկախացանք, ուրախացանք», հետո մի քանի տողով պատմել, թե ինչպես էին թրաշով տղեքը սարերից իջնում.. Ես չէմ, դու ես, ո՞նց կվերաբերվես սենց գրառումներին: Իսկ էս մեջբերածս գրառմանդ մեջ, դու քեզ հակասում ես, եղբայր, կամ էլ իրավունք կոչվածից էնքան հեռու ես, որ չես նկատել, առանց իմանալու ես հակասել: Եթե հաստատ ասում ես, որ սրանց օրոք չի բացահայտվի, ուրեմն իրանք սենց թե նենց դառնում են հանցակից, այսինքն պարտակում են հանցագործությունը: Ստեղից էլ մի պարզ բան, ո՞ւմ հանցանքն են թաքցնում, կարողա՞ իմ ու քո, հը՞, մեզ լավություն են անում, վրեքներս խաբար չկա՞: Հանցագործություն ենք կատարել, վրեքներս խաբար չկա՞: Հակասությունդ տեսար չէ՞ որտեղ ա, հենց առաջին նախադասությանդ մեջ, որ վստահ ասում ես սրանց օրոք չեն պատժվի, բայց սրանց հանցագործ լինելու վրա կասկածում ես, ասում ես միանշանակ չի: Հիմա միանշանակ ա՞, թե՞ չէ:

----------


## Kuk

> Չէի ուզում այլևս այս թեմայում գրառում անեի...
> 91-98թթ.
> 91թ. անկախացանք, ուրախացանք
> սկսվեց պատերազմը, արիաբար դիմացանք պատերազմի բոլոր զրկանքներին։
> 94թ. Հաղթանակ, ուրախություն, մեծ հույսեր։
> Սարերից իջան թրաշով, կալաշնիկով տղերքը, երկիրը բաժանեցին իրար մեջ, նախարարական աթոռներին նստեցին, իրենք իրենց կոչումներ շնորհեցին։ Ու սկսվեց թալանը, անպատիժ սպանությունները։ Լևոնը այդ ամենին աչք էր փակում, չէր կարա չփակեր, որովհետև թույլ մարդ էր։
> 96թ. ընտրություններ, Լևոնը պարտվեց, բայց ուժի զոռով իշխանությունը պահեց, այսինքն չպահեց, պահեցին։
> 98թ. մարիոնետկա Լևոնին հանեցին տեղը դրեցին Ռոբին։
> 91-98թթ. Ի՞նչ վատ բան եմ հիշում. լավ բան չեմ հիշում, ցուրտ, սով, մթություն։ Հասկացանք հետպատերազմական երկիր էինք դժվար էր, բայց իրավիճակը կարելի էր ավելի արագ կարգավորել, ոչ թե 3-րդ դասարանի կրթություն ունեցողներին նստացնել աթոռներին, ու քանդված երկիրը հողին հավասարեցնել։
> ...


Ապեր, մի երկու հարց տամ էլի նենց ձեռի հետ, որ հավես ունենաս, պատասխանի, բայց լուրջ էլի, էս թրաշ-կալաշ, տենց բաներ չէ: Ովքե՞ր են մեր ազատամարտիկները, խնդրում եմ անուններով, մականուններով, կոչումներով, ոչ թե` էս սուր բակերովները, էն պարսիկի թրաշովը, էն TT-ն ձեռը կայնածը և այլն, էն սարից դեպի ներքև վազողը և այլն: Կոնկրետ ասա խոսքի` էսինչ էսինչյանը ազատամարտիկ ա, իսկ էնինչ էնինչյանը անթրաշ տղայա, սարերում վազվզում ա կալաշը ձեռը: Որ իմանանք ում մասին ես էլի ասում, թեչէ սենց չեմ հիշում 91-98 թվերին ով էր թրաշված, ով անթրաշ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> մամա ջան էս նկարում ովքեր են, ինչ ա եղել էն տղու դեմքը


այս տղայի մասին ահավոր մի հոդված կա, որ դաժե սույն գրառման հեղինակի նման անսիրտը վատացել էր :Angry2:

----------


## Kuk

> այս տղայի մասին ահավոր մի հոդված կա, որ դաժե սույն գրառման հեղինակի նման անսիրտը վատացել էր


Աստղ, ուզում եմ էդ հոդվածը:

----------


## Elmo

> Հակասությունդ տեսար չէ՞ որտեղ ա, հենց առաջին նախադասությանդ մեջ, որ վստահ ասում ես սրանց օրոք չեն պատժվի, բայց սրանց հանցագործ լինելու վրա կասկածում ես, ասում ես միանշանակ չի: Հիմա միանշանակ ա՞, թե՞ չէ:


Ես մենակ իշանությունների մեջ չեմ տեսնում մեղավորներին: Ես թեմայի հարցմանը մասնակցել ու քվեարկել եմ «Սադրիչները»: Ես չեմ կարծում, որ ստեղ մենակ իշխանության մեղավորությունն ա: Էլի մեղավորներ կան: Միշտ էլ բողոքի ակցիաները Հայաստանում ճնշվել են բռնի ուժով, բայց ես անգամ լրիվ ուրիշ էր: Դեռ ոչ մի անգամ զոհեր չէին եղել: Ու գիտե՞ս ինչի չեին եղել: Որովհետև հայը հայի վրա չի կրակում: Նույնիսկ ազգային ժողովի շենքը գրոհող հայի վրա էդ շենքը պաշտպանող հայը չի կրակել: Հիմիկվա իշխանություններն էլ են ժամանակներում էլ էին իշխանավոր: Կարճ ասաք մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը իմ տրամաբանության մեջ չեն տեղավորվում: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ միանշանակ չի:

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմիկվա իշխանություններն էլ են ժամանակներում էլ էին իշխանավոր:


Հա, ուղղակի էն ժամանակ նախագահը Տեր-Պետրոսյանն էր, ՆԳ նախարարն էլ Վանոն, ու երևի այս երիցս ատյալ 2 հոգու շնորհիվ չկրակեցին  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես մենակ իշանությունների մեջ չեմ տեսնում մեղավորներին: Ես թեմայի հարցմանը մասնակցել ու քվեարկել եմ «Սադրիչները»: Ես չեմ կարծում, որ ստեղ մենակ իշխանության մեղավորությունն ա: Էլի մեղավորներ կան: Միշտ էլ բողոքի ակցիաները Հայաստանում ճնշվել են բռնի ուժով, բայց ես անգամ լրիվ ուրիշ էր: Դեռ ոչ մի անգամ զոհեր չէին եղել: Ու գիտե՞ս ինչի չեին եղել: Որովհետև հայը հայի վրա չի կրակում: Նույնիսկ ազգային ժողովի շենքը գրոհող հայի վրա էդ շենքը պաշտպանող հայը չի կրակել: Հիմիկվա իշխանություններն էլ են ժամանակներում էլ էին իշխանավոր: Կարճ ասաք մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը իմ տրամաբանության մեջ չեն տեղավորվում: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ միանշանակ չի:


Ապեր, որ ասում են սադրիչները, աչքիս դեմը գալիս են էն խանութ ջարդողները, ավտո վառողները, ու մտածում եմ, որ դիմացինս ինձ ձեռ ա առնում: Էլմո ջան, ուրեմն էդ մի ամբողջ քաղաքականություն ա, մտածված ու նախատեսած քայլերի մի ամբողջ շարք, ուրեմն էդ հարյուր հազարների մեջ մի քանի հարյուր սադրիչ սաղ իրանց ուզածով շուռ տվեցին ու դարձան դեպքերի մեղավո՞ր: Ընգեր, իրանք որ ուզեին էլ, իրանց մեջտեղից կիսեին էլ, մարմնի փափուկ մասերով բոմբ էլ գցեին, չէին կարողանա դառնալ մեղավորներ, շատ-շատ մեղավորության մի մաս ձեռք բերեին, բայց մեղավորը նրանք են, որ սնայպեռին բերել նստացրել են կռիշու ու ասել են, մի երկու հոգի էլ մերոնցից` ոստիկաններից, զինծառայողներից կխփես, որ ասենք իրանք էլ են զինված եղել, որ հետո էլ տարիներով սկսենք ման գալ, թե որ մի ցուցարարնա խփել ու տենց էլ չգտնենք: Մեղավորը նրանք են, որ առավոտ ժամը վեցին հրամայել են զորք լցնել մայրաքաղաք, հրամայել են ջարդել քնած մարդկանց ոչ միայն Ազատության Հրապարակը ամայացնելու, այլ նաև ժողովրդին տեղը տեղին վախացնելու նպատակով, որ մինչև Հանրապետության Հրապարակ ու կրկես մարդկանց լարեն ու բռնեն ջարդեն, որ Երևանի փողոցները հայի արյունով ներկվի, որ Հայը վախենա Հայաստանի իշխանություններից ու երբեք բողոքի չելնի իրանց դեմ: Ու կարամ ասեմ, որ շատերի դեպքում հասել են իրանց նպատակին, շատերի դեպքում կարիք էլ չկար, իրանք իրանց բնույթով հենց տենց էլ եղել են ու մնում են, բայց մի հատ մեծ բայց` մի ավելի մեծ մաս հանգիստ նստած էր, բայց հանկարծ էդքանը տեսնելուց հետո շրջվեց իրանց դեմ: Իսկ էն մարդիկ, որ ասում են, ես էդ պահին պատուհանից չեմ նայի, իմ ճակատին սնայպեռի պուլյա չի կպնի, ես էլ չեմ բողոքի, տունը տաք նստած եմ էլի, յանի ինչ էդ ցուրտ օրով գիշերով պատուհան բացեմ, նայեմ, թե ոնց են ազգիս կոտորում, ջհանդամ թե չեն կոտորում, թող չգնային միտինգի, չէին կոտորի, դե համակերպվեք էլի, մենակ թե Լևոնի հետևից չգնաք: Այ սենց մեկ էլ մի հատը կա, հա հա էն մայրուղու.. ինքն էլ էր ասել չէ՞` զոհերն են մեղավոր, թող ընդեղ չլինեին, չէին զոհվի, դե արի էս անբարոյականի սերունդին մի վիրավորի: Իսկ թե ինչի էն ժամանակ հայը հայի վչրա չէր կրակում, ինչով են տարբերվում էն ժամանակվա հայերը հիմիկվա հայերից, էս հարցերի պատասխանները ես ունեմ, դրանք իմ կարծիքներն են, էդ մասին էլ կխոսանք:

----------

Norton (29.12.2008), REAL_ist (29.12.2008), Լեո (29.12.2008), Նարե (29.12.2008)

----------


## Elmo

Kuk Ջան ես շատ բան չգիտեմ: Հիմա ով ինչ ասի չեմ հավատա: Միակ ինֆորմացիան, որին հավատում եմ էդ քո և մյուսների տվածն ա: Ինչ ինֆորմացիա ունեմ նրանով էլ դատողություններ եմ անում ու ստեղ բացառապես ենթարություններ եմ գրում: Նենց որ ես ոչ մի բան չեմ պնդում: Առաջ ես էլ էի շատ նեգատիվ նայում էս ամեն ինչին, ու ոչ միայն Լևոնին էի դեմ, այլ նրան հետևողներին էլ: Էդ սպանությունների հանգամանքներն էլ չգիտեյի: Ավելի ճիշտ իմացածս են էր, «որ զինված ցուցարարներին են սպանել, որոնք կրակում քին 18 տարեկան զինվորների վրա»: Հիմա են ինչ քո աչքի առաջ ա եղել, ես նոր եմ փորձում հասկանալ: Նենց որ գրածներս կարաս ուղղես:

----------


## Kuk

Էլմո ջան, հավատա, ախպերս, հեչ ինձ վատ չեմ զգում, որ ասում ես` Լևոնը տականք ա և այլն, վատ եմ զգում, որ Լևոնի հետևից գնալը չես ընդունում: Բայց էդ ուրիշ թեմայա, ինչ վերաբերում ա մարտի մեկին. ես էլ չեմ նստել ու ընդդիմադիր թերթերը կարդալով կարծիք կազմել, ինչ որ համոզման եկել, հարցրել եմ էն մարդկանցից, ովքեր ինչ որ կոնկրետ պահի եղել են կոնկրետ տեղում, որտեղ եղել ա կոնկրետ գործողություն, որի մասին հեռուստատեսությամբ լսում եմ լրիվ ուրիշ բան, ճիշտ հակառակը: Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թե ովքեր են հրամայում հեռուստատեսություններին, ու սրանից մի եզրակացություն կարա անի խելոք մարդը, որ մեղավորները հենց դրանց հրամայողներն են, որ կոծկում են իրականությունը, իսկ իրականությունը հանցագործություն ա, ու շատ ծանր հանցագործություն, որի մեղավորներին Հանրապետության Հրապարակի մեջտեղում տեղակայված թուրքական խալու վրա վառելը քիչ ա: Հանցագործություն կոծկելը ևս հանցագործություն ա, ու որքան ծանր ա կոծկվող հանցագործությունը, այնքան ծանրանում ա դրան հանցակից դարձողի կատարած հանցանքը: Ոչ ոք առանց պատճառի չի դառնա հանցակից, չի կոծկի ուրիշի կատարած հանցանքը: Էն հայլուրի հայտնի կադրերը տեսել ես չէ՞, որ Օպեռայի զենքերն են ցույց տալիս մարտի մեկի առավոտը նկարած, ծիծաղդ գալիս ա չէ՞, թե ոնց կարողա էդ ջարդի ժամանակ ինչ որ մեկը զենք ունենա ու չկրակի. լավ մեկը չկրակեց, մյուսը չկրակեց, ոչ ոք չկրակե՞ց, սուսուփուս ծեծ էին ուտո՞ւմ: Աբսուրդ ա չէ՞: Նայի, զինվորը սպանվել ա թիկունքից, էդ փաստ ա. բա ո՞նց եղավ, ուրեմն էդ զինվորը կա՛մ դավաճան ա, կա՛մ սպանվել ա իր հետ եղածների կողմից` զինվորների կամ աֆիցեռների, բայց քանի որ սպանվել ա սնայպեռով, էս սաղ դավաճան ու մյուս տարբերակները հավասարվում են զրոյի: Կարծում եմ չի գտնվի նենց մեկը, ով կհավատա, որ ընդդիմադիրները սնայպեռ են ունեցել: Ինչի՞ չեն պատժվում էն մարդիկ, ովքեր պաշտոնապես հայտարարում էին, թե հրազեն չի կիրառվել, բա հիմա հայտարարում են, որ կիրառվել ա: Էդքան ընդդիմությունը ասում էր, որ սնայպեռ ա եղել, ասում էին սուտ ա, հիմա իրանք են ասում եղել ա, ու ինչի՞ց հետո են ասում. հենց որ անհերքելի փաստը հրապարակվեց: Բա ինչի՞ շուտ չէին ընդունում, ինչի՞ էին հերքում: Կոծկում, պարտակո՞ւմ էին հանցագործությունը: Հանցանքը սպասնություն ա տվյալ դեպքում, դառնում էին հանցակի՞ց այդ սպանությանը: Ինչի՞ չեն պատժվում, ո՞վ ա մեղավորը, Լևո՞նը: Ոնց ֆռում ես, մեղավորը սրանք են, հիմա թող ինչ որ մեկը շատ չէ, գոնե էս իմ գրածի չափ, իմ տրամաբանածի չափ հակառակը ապացուցի: Չի կարա, հաստատ: Գիտե՞ս ինչ ա ասելու ասողը: Ասելույա` Լևոնին ձեռնտու էր սպանությունները, որ խոսալու տեղ ունենար, ասեր զոհեր են եղել: Դե արի էս մարդուն մի ծաղրի, որ Էլմոյի սրտին դարդ չլինի, թե սաղով վրեն խժժում են, հեսա կփոշմանի որ գրել ա, հեսա կփոշմանի որ գրանցվել ա կամ որ լույս աշխարհ ա եկել: Ուրեմն 2007-ի հոկտեմբերի 23-ի թռուցիկ բաժանողների դաժան ծեծից սկսած մինչև փետրվարի 19-ի ապօրինությունների կադրերը հերիք չէին Լևոնին, չէր կարում օգտագործեր սրանց դեմ, սպասում էր, որ տասը հոգու էլ սպանեին, որ խոսալու բան ունենա՞ր:

----------

Akar (30.12.2008), murmushka (29.12.2008), Սամվել (29.12.2008)

----------


## Սամվել

Արա դե մի բան չեմ հասկանւոմ հլը ինչոր մարդիկ կան որ կասկածում են ովա՞ մեղավոր  :Shok:  

Ո՞վ Մարտի մեկը առավոտ ժամը 9ին Օմոնը քշեց քնած ժողովրդի վրա... 
Ընկերս ընդեղ էր եղել մի քանի կարով ա պրծել... բայց դե մարդիկ կան որ իրանց ավելի շատա հասել... 
Մի բան լավ հիշեք ամեն ինչ այդտեղից սկսվեց...

Փորձում են բռնաբարել ժողովրդի սահմանադրական իրավունքը հիմա ստեղ դրել ենք Լոլո ենք անում... Էնա Պարզից էլ պարզա ովա մեղավոր..

----------


## Kuk

> Արա դե մի բան չեմ հասկանւոմ հլը ինչոր մարդիկ կան որ կասկածում են ովա՞ մեղավոր  
> 
> Ո՞վ Մարտի մեկը առավոտ ժամը 9ին Օմոնը քշեց քնած ժողովրդի վրա... 
> Ընկերս ընդեղ էր եղել մի քանի կարով ա պրծել... բայց դե մարդիկ կան որ իրանց ավելի շատա հասել... 
> Մի բան լավ հիշեք ամեն ինչ այդտեղից սկսվեց...
> 
> Փորձում են բռնաբարել ժողովրդի սահմանադրական իրավունքը հիմա ստեղ դրել ենք Լոլո ենք անում... Էնա Պարզից էլ պարզա ովա մեղավոր..


Սամ ջան, մենակ ոչ թե 9-ին, այլ 6-ից 7-ը ընկած հատվածում:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ ջան, մենակ ոչ թե 9-ին, այլ 6-ից 7-ը ընկած հատվածում:


Հա մատս սխալա կպել... 6։45ի կոմերնա եղել..

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ, ուզում եմ էդ հոդվածը:


Կուկ, կարդա
Միասին բուժենք մարտի 1-ի հետևանքները

խորհուրդ եմ տալիս թույլ նյարդերով մարդկանց չկարդալ

----------

Kuk (30.12.2008)

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ, կարդա
> Միասին բուժենք մարտի 1-ի հետևանքները
> 
> խորհուրդ եմ տալիս թույլ նյարդերով մարդկանց չկարդալ


Աստղ ջան, էս թեման լրիվ կարդացել եմ ու ոչ մեկ անգամ, ես գիտեի ուրիշ հոդված ես տալու: Ովքեր չեն կարդացել, թող կարդան:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, էս թեման լրիվ կարդացել եմ ու ոչ մեկ անգամ, ես գիտեի ուրիշ հոդված ես տալու: Ովքեր չեն կարդացել, թող կարդան:


բայց հաշվեհամար չի բացվել չէ?
վրես էնքան էր ազդել էս հոդվածը..... :Sad:  
ես էլ զարմացա, թե դու ոնց կարող ա կարդացած չլինես :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> բայց հաշվեհամար չի բացվել չէ?
> վրես էնքան էր ազդել էս հոդվածը..... 
> ես էլ զարմացա, թե դու ոնց կարող ա կարդացած չլինես


Տեղյակ չեմ հաշվեհամարի մասին, Աստղ ջան, բայց չի բացառվում, որ ՀԱԿ-ը օգնություն տրամադրած լինի:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ինչ է նշանակում՝ այն ժամանակվա հայը չկրակեց հայի վրա? :Shok: 
հասկանում ենք, որ Հայաստանը փաստացիորեն մարդաբնակ տարածություն է, բայց իրավաբանորեն պետություն է, որն ունի ներպետական օրենք...

մտածում եք? էդ կրակողը ստանում է հրաման, որը պարտավոր է ի կատար ածել, այլապես կդատվի որպես պետական դավաճան: Տարբերությունը այն է, որ այն ժամանակվա հրաման տվողները չեն հրամայել կրակել սեփական ժողովրդի վրա

----------


## Enigmatic

> Կուկ, կարդա
> Միասին բուժենք մարտի 1-ի հետևանքները
> 
> խորհուրդ եմ տալիս թույլ նյարդերով մարդկանց չկարդալ


 :Cray:  նենց վրես ազդեց ,տականք են դրանք անսիրտ ռոբոտներ :Angry2:  :Sad: ,էլ ինչ կարելիա ասել,ինչել փոքրա տարիքով խեղճ տղեն :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայի վերջին 13 գրառումները, որոնցից առաջինը թեմայի հետ առնչություն չուներ, բացահայտ զրպարտություն էր ու դիտարկում եմ որպես սադրանք, իսկ մյուսները դրան արձագանքներ էին, ջնջվել են:*

----------


## Terminator

> *Մոդերատորական. թեմայի վերջին 13 գրառումները, որոնցից առաջինը թեմայի հետ առնչություն չուներ, բացահայտ զրպարտություն էր ու դիտարկում եմ որպես սադրանք, իսկ մյուսները դրան արձագանքներ էին, ջնջվել են:*


Սադրանք, հա, եթե դու Լևոնի կողմնակիցներից չլինեյիր, ապա կարծում եմ այդպես չէիր խոսա… իմ ասած տեղում էլ, փորձում էին բացահայտել Լևոնին և թէ իրականում ինչ եղավ մարտի 1-ին… հիմա ում պետք է հավատանք, պարզ է, որ Լևոնականները կասեն, որ դա սադրանք է, իսկ իիմ ասած տեղում՝ ընթակառակը, իրականություն է… լավ շատ չխորանամ… 
մենակ մի հարց… ես կարող է, չեմ հասկանում քաղաքականությունից, որովհետև ես ապագայից եկած մի հասարակ ՏԵՐՄԻՆԱՏՈՐ եմ… գիշերը աչքովս ընկավ մեկի գրածը, թէ ինչ զենք բաժանելու մասին է խոսքը, ասեմ, ես ասում էի, մարտի մեկի մասին, թէ ես այդ օրվա առավոտյան հալիցունացիաների մեջ էի և հեռուստատեսության լուրերվ չեն ցուցադրել օպերայի բակում թափված զենք-զինամթերքը, վերջապես կասեք, թե դրանք ինչեր էին…

----------


## REAL_ist

> ես այդ օրվա առավոտյան հալիցունացիաների մեջ էի և հեռուստատեսության լուրերվ չեն ցուցադրել օպերայի բակում թափված զենք-զինամթերքը, վերջապես կասեք, թե դրանք ինչեր էին…


ապագայից եկած տերմինատոր ջան այդ օրը չե, դու մինչև հիմա էլ քո ասած հալիցունացիաների մեջ ես, տելեվիզրին հավատանք հիմա ռուսաստանը բոմբ երկիրա ամերիկային էլ խորտակելա ֆինանսական ճգնաժամի մեջա քցել, ափսոս տելեվիզրով ցուց չեն տվել ոնցեն ետ զենքերը սիրուն սիրուն դասավորում :Angry2:  իսկ եթե զենքը լիներ, ես ու  լյուբոյ նոռմալ մարդ եթե գիշերը այնտեղ լիներ զենք ունենար հաստատ կվեկալեր ու տիրումայր կաներ դուբինկեքով պալատկա ջարդող անասուններին, որոնք տեղազննություն էին անում մի վաշտ զորքով :Angry2:

----------


## Terminator

> ապագայից եկած տերմինատոր ջան այդ օրը չե, դու մինչև հիմա էլ քո ասած հալիցունացիաների մեջ ես, տելեվիզրին հավատանք հիմա ռուսաստանը բոմբ երկիրա ամերիկային էլ խորտակելա ֆինանսական ճգնաժամի մեջա քցել, ափսոս տելեվիզրով ցուց չեն տվել ոնցեն ետ զենքերը սիրուն սիրուն դասավորում իսկ եթե զենքը լիներ, ես ու  լյուբոյ նոռմալ մարդ եթե գիշերը այնտեղ լիներ զենք ունենար հաստատ կվեկալեր ու տիրումայր կաներ դուբինկեքով պալատկա ջարդող անասուններին, որոնք տեղազննություն էին անում մի վաշտ զորքով


Դե ես միայն ասեցի այն ինչ հեռուստատեսությամբ են ասել, ուրեմն դուրս է գալիս, որ ընթանրապեես չպետք է հավատանք  հեռուստատեսության լուրերին, այդ դեպքում ում հավատանք

----------


## REAL_ist

սեփական ու վստահելի մարդկանց ուղղեղին ու աչքերին

----------


## Terminator

> սեփական ու վստահելի մարդկանց ուղղեղին ու աչքերին


Իսկ ով են այդ մարդիկ… եթե կարելի է ասես նրանց մասին ովքեր Լևոնի կոցմնակիցները չեն, ուզում եմմիայն իմանալ :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Դե ես միայն ասեցի այն ինչ հեռուստատեսությամբ են ասել, ուրեմն դուրս է գալիս, որ ընթանրապեես չպետք է հավատանք  հեռուստատեսության լուրերին, այդ դեպքում ում հավատանք


Ընդհանրապես Աստծուն ա պետք հավատալ, իմ մետաղաձույլ բարեկամ, իսկ մյուս հարցերում, տրամաբանել, վերլուծել, և հնարավորինս շատ ինֆորմացիոն աղբյուրներից օգտվել: Օրինակ բացի հեռուստատեսությունից կա տպագիր մամուլ, ինտերնետային մամուլ, զանազան ֆորումներ, վերջապես ծանոթ-բարեկամներ:

----------


## REAL_ist

վստահելի մարդկի ամեն մարդու համար իրա ընկերները մոտիկները հարազատներն են, նրանք ում վստահում ու հավատում ես

----------


## Terminator

> Ընդհանրապես Աստծուն ա պետք հավատալ, իմ մետաղաձույլ բարեկամ, իսկ մյուս հարցերում, տրամաբանել, վերլուծել, և հնարավորինս շատ ինֆորմացիոն աղբյուրներից օգտվել: Օրինակ բացի հեռուստատեսությունից կա տպագիր մամուլ, ինտերնետային մամուլ, զանազան ֆորումներ, վերջապես ծանոթ-բարեկամներ:


Դե ես միայն հը-ներին նկատի չունեյի, նաև նկատի ունեյի մամուլի մասին… Շատ հակասական բաներ եմ լսել ու տեսել մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի մասին :Smile:  :Wink: …

----------


## Արտիստ

> Դե ես միայն ասեցի այն ինչ հեռուստատեսությամբ են ասել,


Եթե մենք սկսենք ասել այն,ինչ հեռուստատեսությամբ են ասել և ասում են, առավել ևս հավատանք նաև մեր ասածներին, ուրեմն ասենք, մեր պատգամավորները բիզնեսով չեն զբաղվում :Wink:  (ինչ տափակ օրինակ էր)

----------


## Terminator

> Եթե մենք սկսենք ասել այն,ինչ հեռուստատեսությամբ են ասել և ասում են, առավել ևս հավատանք նաև մեր ասածներին, ուրեմն ասենք, մեր պատգամավորները բիզնեսով չեն զբաղվում (ինչ տափակ օրինակ էր)


Դրա համար էլ հարցրեցի թե ում կարելի է հավատալլ, եթե ոչ հը-ներին կամ մամուլին… Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է քո բերած օրինակին, ապա ասեմ, որ կան բաներ, որի մասին չի կարելի բարձրաձայնել…

----------


## murmushka

ես զարմանում եմ, որ դեռ զարմանում եմ
ուրեմն այս դարում, երբ միայն ցանկություն է պետք, և կարող ես ցանկացած ինֆորմացիա ստանալ և սեփական տրամաբանությամբ վերլուծել դրանք ու փնտրել գտնել իրականությունը, գոնե սեփական իրականությունը, մարդիկ դեռ նման հարցեր են տալիս
այսքանից հետո ոչինչ չի մնում , բացի ուղղակի անտեսել և չպատասխանել
մենք հիմա շատ ավելի կարևոր գործեր ունենք, Մարտիմեկյան ոճրագործության պատասխանատուները պետք է պատժվեն, .
այնպես որ եկեք ժամանակ չկորցնենք

----------

Chuk (03.01.2009), Norton (03.01.2009), Արտիստ (03.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Սադրանք, հա, եթե դու Լևոնի կողմնակիցներից չլինեյիր, ապա կարծում եմ այդպես չէիր խոսա… իմ ասած տեղում էլ, փորձում էին բացահայտել Լևոնին և թէ իրականում ինչ եղավ մարտի 1-ին… հիմա ում պետք է հավատանք, պարզ է, որ Լևոնականները կասեն, որ դա սադրանք է, իսկ իիմ ասած տեղում՝ ընթակառակը, իրականություն է… լավ շատ չխորանամ… 
> մենակ մի հարց… ես կարող է, չեմ հասկանում քաղաքականությունից, որովհետև ես ապագայից եկած մի հասարակ ՏԵՐՄԻՆԱՏՈՐ եմ… գիշերը աչքովս ընկավ մեկի գրածը, թէ ինչ զենք բաժանելու մասին է խոսքը, ասեմ, ես ասում էի, մարտի մեկի մասին, թէ ես այդ օրվա առավոտյան հալիցունացիաների մեջ էի և հեռուստատեսության լուրերվ չեն ցուցադրել օպերայի բակում թափված զենք-զինամթերքը, վերջապես կասեք, թե դրանք ինչեր էին…


Ես չէի կարող շարժման մասնակից չլինել, որովհետև անհամեստորեն կասեմ, ունեմ տրամաբանություն, վերլուծելու ունակությունից, բավական լավ հասկանում եմ քաղաքականությունից, ունեմ ազնվություն, հետևաբար այլ տեղում պարզապես չէի կարող լինել:

Այդ զենքերիդ տեղը գտնելու համար անիմաստ գրելու փոխարեն կարդա նորմալ մամուլ, թերթիր ֆորումի քաղաքականություն բաժնի էջերը: Կիմանաս ոչ միայն այդ զենքերի ծագումնաբանությունը, որոնք կհիմնավորվեն տրամաբանված փաստերով (մասնավորապես ընդդիմադիրները չէին կարող զատկի ձվերի նման շարել նռնակները, իսկ ոստիկանները չէին կարող ընդդիմադիրի թողած զենքը վերցնել առանց ձեռնոցների, այդպես կանեին միայն իրենք իրենց թողած զենքերը վերցնելիս, ապաշնորհ կերպով ընդդիմադիրների գլխին սարքելու փորձի համար, ապա նաև կիմանայիր, որ ոչ մի ընդդիմադիր չի ձերբակալվել այդպիսի զենքեր ունենալու համար և այլն), ինչպես նաև կիմանայիր, քո այդ տեսած տուֆտա պրոպոգանդիստական դվդ-ի ծագումնաբանությունը, դրա ապաշնորհ հեղինակներին ու նշանակությունը, իսկ եթե մի քիչ էլ ուշադիր նայեիր այդ դվդ-ն ու մի քիչ էլ տրամաբանեիր նայելուց, ապա  կտեսնեիր աբսուրդը, ոչ թե անիմաստ գրառումներով կծախսեիր մեր ժամանակը ու ըստ էության սադրիչ գրառումներ կանեիր: Քո գրառումը գուցե նորմալ համարվեր, եթե հարցնեիր, թե գիտեք, այսպիսի դվդ եմ տեսել, չեք բացատրի, թե այնտեղ ցուցադրվածները իրականության հետ ինչ կապ ունեն և գուցե այստեղ մի քանիսն էլ ժամանակ կգտնեին քաղաքականությունից չհասկացողին որոշ բաներ մեկնել: Իսկ եթե մտնում ես ու էդ տուֆտա դվդ-ի ապաշնորհ կադրերը որպես հավաստի լուր ասում ու ասում ես, մտածեք, առանց մտածելու որ այդ հարցերի շուրջ քեզնից 100 անգամ ավելի շատ ենք մտածել, քեզնից ավելի լավ ենք տեղեկացված, շատ ավելի շատ բան գիտենք, ավելին ենք հասկանում, դա կներես, բայց պարզագույն սադրանք է:

----------

murmushka (03.01.2009), Norton (03.01.2009)

----------


## Terminator

> Ես չէի կարող շարժման մասնակից չլինել, որովհետև անհամեստորեն կասեմ, ունեմ տրամաբանություն, վերլուծելու ունակությունից, բավական լավ հասկանում եմ քաղաքականությունից, ունեմ ազնվություն, հետևաբար այլ տեղում պարզապես չէի կարող լինել:


Դուրսա գալիս, որ ով այդ օրը չի մասնակցել այդ հավաքին, ուրեմն չունի  չունեն տրամաբանություն, վերլուծելու ունակություն, բավական լավ չեն  հասկանում քաղաքականությունից, չունեն ազնվություն… :Shok: 




> Այդ զենքերիդ տեղը գտնելու համար անիմաստ գրելու փոխարեն կարդա նորմալ մամուլ, թերթիր ֆորումի քաղաքականություն բաժնի էջերը: Կիմանաս ոչ միայն այդ զենքերի ծագումնաբանությունը, որոնք կհիմնավորվեն տրամաբանված փաստերով (մասնավորապես ընդդիմադիրները չէին կարող զատկի ձվերի նման շարել նռնակները, իսկ ոստիկանները չէին կարող ընդդիմադիրի թողած զենքը վերցնել առանց ձեռնոցների, այդպես կանեին միայն իրենք իրենց թողած զենքերը վերցնելիս, ապաշնորհ կերպով ընդդիմադիրների գլխին սարքելու փորձի համար, ապա նաև կիմանայիր, որ ոչ մի ընդդիմադիր չի ձերբակալվել այդպիսի զենքեր ունենալու համար և այլն), ինչպես նաև կիմանայիր, քո այդ տեսած տուֆտա պրոպոգանդիստական դվդ-ի ծագումնաբանությունը, դրա ապաշնորհ հեղինակներին ու նշանակությունը, իսկ եթե մի քիչ էլ ուշադիր նայեիր այդ դվդ-ն ու մի քիչ էլ տրամաբանեիր նայելուց, ապա կտեսնեիր աբսուրդը, ոչ թե անիմաստ գրառումներով կծախսեիր մեր ժամանակը ու ըստ էության սադրիչ գրառումներ կանեիր: Քո գրառումը գուցե նորմալ համարվեր, եթե հարցնեիր, թե գիտեք, այսպիսի դվդ եմ տեսել, չեք բացատրի, թե այնտեղ ցուցադրվածները իրականության հետ ինչ կապ ունեն և գուցե այստեղ մի քանիսն էլ ժամանակ կգտնեին քաղաքականությունից չհասկացողին որոշ բաներ մեկնել: Իսկ եթե մտնում ես ու էդ տուֆտա դվդ-ի ապաշնորհ կադրերը որպես հավաստի լուր ասում ու ասում ես, մտածեք, առանց մտածելու որ այդ հարցերի շուրջ քեզնից 100 անգամ ավելի շատ ենք մտածել, քեզնից ավելի լավ ենք տեղեկացված, շատ ավելի շատ բան գիտենք, ավելին ենք հասկանում, դա կներես, բայց պարզագույն սադրանք է:


Մի քանի ֆորում նայեցի այնտեղ էլ տեսա իմ ասածներից մեկը՝ Հայաստանը առանց հայերի արտահայտությունը, և ոչ մեկն էլ նրան սադրիչ չի ասել ու նրա ասածներն էլ սադրանք չի համարել, ինչպես դու ես անում…
Զենքերի փաստը կարող է և սարքած լինեն, չեմ վիճում, ես դրանց մասին գիտեմ միայն այդ օրը հը-երով և մամուլով ասածները, դրա համար էլ, ընդամենը հարցրեցի դրանց մասին, հարցնելը ամոթ չի, ամոթը չիմանալն է, դրա համար հարցրի…
ԴՎԴ-ի ասածների մեջ հակասական բաներ չեմ տեսել… լավ շատ չեմ ուզում խորանամ, ի դպ եթե դու ուշադիր նայերի այն, որոշ լուրջ եզրահանգումների կգայիր… ուղղակի էլի եմ ասում չեմ ուզում խորանալ Պոլիտիկայի մեջ…
իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է քո ժամանակը վատնելուն, ապա ասեմ, որ կարող ես չպատասխանես կամ էլ նորից ջնջես գրածս… :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Դուրսա գալիս, որ ով այդ օրը չի մասնակցել այդ հավաքին, ուրեմն չունի  չունեն տրամաբանություն, վերլուծելու ունակություն, բավական լավ չեն  հասկանում քաղաքականությունից, չունեն ազնվություն…


Հիմնականում այս գործոնների համատեղ գոյությունը, չնչին բացառություններով, բերում է շարժման համակիր լինելուն (այլ ոչ թե հավաքներին մասնակցելուն):





> Մի քանի ֆորում նայեցի այնտեղ էլ տեսա իմ ասածներից մեկը՝ Հայաստանը առանց հայերի արտահայտությունը, և ոչ մեկն էլ նրան սադրիչ չի ասել ու նրա ասածներն էլ սադրանք չի համարել, ինչպես դու ես անում…
> Զենքերի փաստը կարող է և սարքած լինեն, չեմ վիճում, ես դրանց մասին գիտեմ միայն այդ օրը հը-երով և մամուլով ասածները, դրա համար էլ, ընդամենը հարցրեցի դրանց մասին, հարցնելը ամոթ չի, ամոթը չիմանալն է, դրա համար հարցրի…
> ԴՎԴ-ի ասածների մեջ հակասական բաներ չեմ տեսել… լավ շատ չեմ ուզում խորանամ, ի դպ եթե դու ուշադիր նայերի այն, որոշ լուրջ եզրահանգումների կգայիր… ուղղակի էլի եմ ասում չեմ ուզում խորանալ Պոլիտիկայի մեջ…
> իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է քո ժամանակը վատնելուն, ապա ասեմ, որ կարող ես չպատասխանես կամ էլ նորից ջնջես գրածս…


Ես շատ պարզ բացատրել եմ, թե սադրանքը որն էր, և եթե այդքանից հետո էլ չես հասկանում, ապա ես ավելացնելու բան չունեմ:

Բայց մարտյան դեպքերից հետո շատ անմեղսունակ խոսքեր դատապարտված են անաբարոյական կոչվելուն: Այնպես որ հազար կշռիր, նոր խոսիր:

----------


## Terminator

> Հիմնականում այս գործոնների համատեղ գոյությունը, չնչին բացառություններով, բերում է շարժման համակիր լինելուն (այլ ոչ թե հավաքներին մասնակցելուն):
> 
> 
> 
> Ես շատ պարզ բացատրել եմ, թե սադրանքը որն էր, և եթե այդքանից հետո էլ չես հասկանում, ապա ես ավելացնելու բան չունեմ:
> 
> Բայց մարտյան դեպքերից հետո շատ անմեղսունակ խոսքեր դատապարտված են անաբարոյական կոչվելուն: Այնպես որ հազար կշռիր, նոր խոսիր:


Մտածում, նոր եմ խոսում, համ էլ հերիք է վիրավորական խոսքեր ասես, դու դրա համար ուրիշին ես արգելափակում, բայց դու ես քեզ տենց պահում… Նորից եմ ասում, ես ոչ թէ չեմ հասկանում, այլ ՀԱՎԵՍ ՉՈՒՆԵՄ ՔՈ ՀԵՏ ԳԼՈՒԽ ԴՆԵԼՈՒ ՈՒ ԽՈՐԱՆԱԼՈՒ ՊՈԼԻՏԻԿԱՅԻ ՄԵՋ, որովհետև, մեկա  ոչ մի դեպքում իրար չենք հասկանա…

----------


## Chuk

> Նորից եմ ասում, ես ոչ թէ չեմ հասկանում


Բարեբախտաբար իմ մոտ պահպանվում են նաև ջնջված գրառումները, այնպես որ մեջբերեմ քո խոսքերը.



> ես քաղաքականությունից հեռու մարդ եմ


Հիմա ամեն դեպքում հասկանու՞մ ես, թե՞ ոչ:
Իմ գնահատականը՝ Ո՛Չ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է վիրավորելուն, ապա խորհուրդը մի խառնիր վիրավորելու հետ: Ինչպես ցույց է տվել պրակտիկան, դու գրել էիր նյութեր, որոնք հերթով հերքվել են, մինչդեռ գրել էիր համոզված տոնով, որպես անհերքելի ճշմարտություն: Այնպես որ հազար կշռիր, նոր գրիր: Սա խորհու՛րդ է: Առավել ևս երբ խոսքը վերաբերվում է չափազանց նուրբ հարցի՝ մարտի 1-ին, որ արդյունքում կա առնվազն 10 զոհ, եղել են տասնյակ հազարավոր քաղ. հալածյալներ, 100-ից ավելի քաղբանտարկյալներ, հազարավոր վիրավորներ: Սա շարքային բամբասանքի թեմա չի, որ մտքով անցածը գրվի, սա բարոյականության թեմա է:

----------

Երվանդ (03.01.2009)

----------


## Terminator

> Բարեբախտաբար իմ մոտ պահպանվում են նաև ջնջված գրառումները, այնպես որ մեջբերեմ քո խոսքերը.
> 
> Հիմա ամեն դեպքում հասկանու՞մ ես, թե՞ ոչ:
> Իմ գնահատականը՝ Ո՛Չ:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է վիրավորելուն, ապա խորհուրդը մի խառնիր վիրավորելու հետ: Ինչպես ցույց է տվել պրակտիկան, դու գրել էիր նյութեր, որոնք հերթով հերքվել են, մինչդեռ գրել էիր համոզված տոնով, որպես անհերքելի ճշմարտություն: Այնպես որ հազար կշռիր, նոր գրիր: Սա խորհու՛րդ է: Առավել ևս երբ խոսքը վերաբերվում է չափազանց նուրբ հարցի՝ մարտի 1-ին, որ արդյունքում կա առնվազն 10 զոհ, եղել են տասնյակ հազարավոր քաղ. հալածյալներ, 100-ից ավելի քաղբանտարկյալներ, հազարավոր վիրավորներ: Սա շարքային բամբասանքի թեմա չի, որ մտքով անցածը գրվի, սա բարոյականության թեմա է:


Լավ չեմ վիճում քո հետ, դուլրիվ ճիշտ ես,իսկ ես անհասկացող, մի երկաթե ռոբոտ՝ Տերմիատոր… Հա ես նորից եմ ասում, որ Պոլիտիկայից հեռու եմ, չեմ նայում ոչ մի քաղաքական հաղորդում, բանավեճեր և այլն, ինձ համար կարոևոր չի թէ ով կլինի նախագահը՝ Լևոնը, Սերժը, թէ մեկ ուրիշը, կարևորը,որ նա մի փոքր մտածի ծողովրդի մասին և մի փոքր բարելավի ժողովրդի վիճակը… ՎԵՐՋ

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դուրսա գալիս, որ *ով այդ օրը չի մասնակցել այդ հավաքին*, ուրեմն չունի  չունեն տրամաբանություն, վերլուծելու ունակություն, բավական լավ չեն  հասկանում քաղաքականությունից, չունեն ազնվություն…





> Լավ չեմ վիճում քո հետ, դուլրիվ ճիշտ ես,իսկ ես անհասկացող, մի երկաթե ռոբոտ՝ Տերմիատոր… Հա ես նորից եմ ասում, որ *Պոլիտիկայից հեռու եմ, չեմ նայում ոչ մի քաղաքական հաղորդում, բանավեճեր և այլն*, ինձ համար կարոևոր չի թէ ով կլինի նախագահը՝ Լևոնը, Սերժը, թէ մեկ ուրիշը, կարևորը,որ նա մի փոքր մտածի ծողովրդի մասին և մի փոքր բարելավի ժողովրդի վիճակը… ՎԵՐՋ


Եղբա՛յր, նման թեմաներում գրելու համար ցանկալի է նախ գոնե մի փոքր տեղեկացված լինել քննարկման առարկայից: Այլապես՝ լինելու է այն, ինչ եղավ՝ քո կողմից (համոզված եմ՝ անկանխամտածված) ի սկզբանե թյուր տեղեկության տարածում, ընդդիմախոսներիդ կողմից՝ դրա կետ առ կետ հերքումը: Ի դեպ՝ նաև հենց քո շահերից է բխում (և ոչ միայն Ակումբի շրջանակներում) գոնե մասամբ տեղեկացված լինելը այս օրերի քաղաքական դաշտից: Հենց այս՝ «Քաղաքականություն» բաժնում բազում անգամ քննարկվել ու վիճարկվել են այդ և ոչ միայն այդ խնդիրները, և համոզված եղիր, որ «բարիկադների» երկու կողմում էլ եղել են բավականին կոմպետենտ մարդիկ, որոնց փաստարկները «չեմ հետաքրքրվում, բայց...»-ից մի քիչ ավելի հեռուն են գնացել: Պարզապես բարեկամական խորհուրդ. եթե թեման հետաքրքրում է, փորձիր նախ ամբողջությամբ կարդալ այս ու հարևան մի քանի թեմաները, հետո նոր ասել այն, ինչը քո կարծիքով թեմայում պակասում է:

----------

Terminator (04.01.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Մի քանի ֆորում նայեցի այնտեղ էլ տեսա իմ ասածներից մեկը՝ Հայաստանը առանց հայերի արտահայտությունը, և ոչ մեկն էլ նրան սադրիչ չի ասել ու նրա ասածներն էլ սադրանք չի համարել, ինչպես դու ես անում…
> Զենքերի փաստը կարող է և սարքած լինեն, չեմ վիճում, ես դրանց մասին գիտեմ միայն այդ օրը հը-երով և մամուլով ասածները, դրա համար էլ, ընդամենը հարցրեցի դրանց մասին, հարցնելը ամոթ չի, ամոթը չիմանալն է, դրա համար հարցրի…
> ԴՎԴ-ի ասածների մեջ հակասական բաներ չեմ տեսել… լավ շատ չեմ ուզում խորանամ, ի դպ եթե դու ուշադիր նայերի այն, որոշ լուրջ եզրահանգումների կգայիր… ուղղակի էլի եմ ասում չեմ ուզում խորանալ Պոլիտիկայի մեջ…
> իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է քո ժամանակը վատնելուն, ապա ասեմ, որ կարող ես չպատասխանես կամ էլ նորից ջնջես գրածս…


Ապեր, հեսա մի տարին ա լրանում, մայրաքաղաքիդ կենտրոնում հրապարակային ձևով գնդակահարել են հայրենակիցներիդ, դու դեռ չգիտես` որն է սարքած, որը` ո՞չ: Էդ ոչ մի կապ չունի քաղաքականության հետ: Էն, որ դու քաղաքականությունից բավականին հեռու ես, նկատեցի արդեն այս գրառումներիցդ, բայց ես էլ քաղաքական գործիչ չեմ, քաղաքականությունից էլ նենց գերազանց չեմ, ընդամենը գիտեմ, թե շուրջս ինչ ա կատարվում, էդքան բան: Էդ տեսածդ զենքերի մասին էս թեմայում էնքան եմ գրել ու էդ ամեն ինչին հավատացողների վրա էնքան եմ ծիծաղացել ու դեռ կշարունակեմ ծիծաղել, որ ալարում եմ կրկնեմ, լավ կլինի թեման մեկ անգամ ամբողջությամբ ընթերցես, բավականին ինֆորմացիա ձեռք կբերես, հետաքրքիր դիտարկումների կհանդիպես: Կան լուրջ տրամաբանված, հիմնավորված գրառումներ, փորձիր հերքել, փորձիր ավելի օբյեկտիվ մոտենալ հարցին, քան մինչ այս արվել է, փորձիր ավելի հստակ և իրականությանը մոտ տեսակետ առաջ քաշել, քննարկենք: Բայց մենակ թե մի ասա` հայլուրի ցույց տված զենքերը, հայլուրի ցույց տված ձողերը, կամ եթե դա ասում ես, ասա նաև որ կան հայտնի շատերին ձայնագրությունները, որտեղ երևում է, թե ինչպես են մինչ այդ կադրերը նկարելը այդ ձողերը բերում Ազատության Հրապարակ հենց իրենք` ոստիկանները: Ասա, որ մարդիկ ճիշտ կարծիք կազմեն, եթե դեռ չեն կազմել: Եթե ասում ես Հայաստանն առանց հայերի, ապա ասա նաև, թե որ թվականին, ում նախագահության տարիներում որքան հայ է եղել Հայաստանում, ինչքանով է աճել կամ նվազել արտագաղթը, ԼՂՀ-ում որքան հայ է եղել, հիմա որքան հայ կա: Այսպես կարող եմ շատ օրինակներ բերել, որոնց մասին չես խոսում անհայտ պատճառներով:

----------

Terminator (04.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> *ՈՒՐ ԵՆ ՆՌՆԱԿՆԵՐԻ ՊԱՅԹՅՈՒՆԻ ՀԵՏՔԵՐԸ*
> 
> Մարտի 1-ի իրադարձության ուսումնասիրության հանրային հանձնաժողովի համակարգող Սուրեն Աբրահամյանը հունվարի 8-ին Հայելի ակումբում ներկայացրել է հանձնաժողովի աշխատանքի միջանկյալ եզրակացություն, որը վերաբերում է մարտի 1-ին զոհված ներքին զորքերի սպա Համլետ Թադեւոսյանի մահվան հանգամանքին: Ավելի կոնկրետ, Սուրեն Աբրահամյանը ներկայացրել է փաստարկներ, որոնք հերքում են իշխանության վարկածը, ըստ որի Թադեւոսյանը զոհվել է ցուցարարների նետած նռնակի պայթյունից:
> 
> Սուրեն Աբրահամյանը նախ ներողություն է խնդրել Թադեւոսյանի հարազատներից, նշելով, թե նրանք շատ պարկեշտ ընտանիք են եւ ինքը ցավում է, որ շոշափելով նրանց հարազատի մահվան թեման եւս մեկ անգամ կարող է նրանց ցավ պատճառել: Սակայն Սուրեն Աբրահամյանը նշել է, որ իշխանության կեցվածքը, իշխանության այցեքարտ դարձած անամոթությունն ու բոլոր որոշումների եւ հրապարակային հայտարարությունների հիմք դարձած սուտն ու կեղծիքը ստիպում են անդրադառնալ խնդրին եւս մեկ անգամ, միջանկյալ եզրակացության տեսքով, հատկապես այն բանից հետո, երբ մարտի 1-ի հարցերի խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Սամվել Նիկոյանը մամուլում հայտարարել էր, թե Հայաստանում բանտարկված ընդդիմության լիդերներն ու ակտիվիստներն ընդդիմության ձեռքին են քաղաքական պատանդ, ոչ թե իշխանության:
> 
> Ի դեպ, մինչեւ այդ, իր բնորոշմամբ ցինիկ հայտարարության մասին նշելը, Սուրեն Աբրահամյանը լրագրողներին խնդրել է անպայման նշել, որ ինքը շնորհավորում է բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալների նոր Տարին եւ Սուրբ Ծնունդը ու մաղթում, որ նրանք հնարավորինս շուտ հայտնվեն ազատության մեջ: Ինչ վերաբերում է բուն խնդրին, նռնակի պայթյունին եւ Համլետ Թադեւոսյանի մահվան հանգամանքներին, ապա Սուրեն Աբրահամյանը ներկայացրել է, ընդ որում ուսումնական պաստառի միջոցով, թե ինչպիսին է այն նռնակների բնութագիրը, որոնք նշվում են ընդդիմության դեմ հարուցված քրեական գործում, որոնք իբրեւ թե օգտագործել են ցուցարարները եւ որոնց պայթյունից էլ կարող էր զոհվել սպան: Սուրեն Աբրահամյանը ներկայացրել է գործի մեջ նշված Ֆ1 ՌԳ 42 եւ ՌԳԴ 5 նռնակների բնութագիրը: Ըստ այդմ, Ֆ1 նռնակը ունի սպանիչ 200 մետր շառավիղ, այսինքն մոտ 400 մետր տրամագիծ: Դա, ըստ Սուրեն Աբրահամյանի, նշանակում է, որ այդ նռնակի պայթյունը կարող էր դառնալ ոչ թե մեկ, այլ առնվազն մի քանի մարդու մահվան եւ մի քանի տասնյակ մարդու ծանր վիրավորվելու պատճառ, կարող էր իր պայթյունի տեղում փոս գոյացնել: Հետեւաբար, տրամաբանությունը հուշում է, որ եթե Համլետ Թադեւոսյանը մահացել է նռնակի պայթյունից, ապա նրա կողքին կանգնած զինվորներից էլ պետք է զոհվեին, եւ պետք է պայթյունի տեղում լինեին մեծ ավերածություններ, քանի որ նռնակի սպանիչ շառավիղը 200 մետր է: Մյուս նռնակները ունեն սպանիչ 25 մետր շառավիղ, ինչը եւս նշանակում է, որ պետք է մահանար ոչ միայն Համլետ Թադեւոսյանը, այլ նաեւ նրա կողքին կանգնած զինվորներից եւս: Ավելին, ՌԳ 42 նռնակի քաշը մոտ կես կիլոգրամ է, ու նրա նետման հեռավորությունը տրված է մոտ 30 մետր, պատրաստված լինելու դեպքում, ոչ ավելի: Այսինքն, դա նշանակում է, որ ցուցարարները պետք է լինեին ոստիկանության զորքից այդ հեռավորության վրա, մինչդեռ ակնհայտ է, ինչպես տեսանյութն է վկայում, որ ցուցարարները պայթյունի վայրից, որից ըստ պաշտոնական վարկածի զոհվել է սպան, գտնվում են 100-150 մետր հեռավորության վրա: Նետման գրեթե նույն հեռավորությունն է տված նաեւ ՌԳԴ 5 նռնակի համար` մոտ 40 մետր, ինչը եւս նշանակում է, որ ցուցարարները չէին կարող նետել նման նռնակ:
> 
> Այդ ամենից բացի, Սուրեն Աբրահամյանը հարցնում է, թե այդ ինչու է քրեական գործի մեջ նշվում, որ դեպքի վայրից հայտնաբերվել է ընդամենը նռնակի երեք բեկոր, երբ զոհված Համլետ Թադեւոսյանի մարմնի վրա եղել է մոտ 7 տասնյակ բեկորային վնասվածք: Բացի այդ, չի կատարվել հայտնաբերված բեկորների մետաղային փորձաքննություն: Եթե եղել է ցուցարարների նետած նռնակ, ապա ուր են դրա հետքերը, բեկորները, հարցնում է Սուրեն Աբրահամյանը: Նա հայտնել է նաեւ, որ իրենց ուսումնասիրության այդ արդյունքը ներկայացնելու են մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների ուսումնասիրության փաստահավաք խմբին: Լրագրողների հարցին, թե իսկ ըստ իրենց, ինչն է եղել Թադեւոսյանի մահվան իրական պատճառը, Սուրեն Աբրահամյանը նշել է, թե ինքն այդ մասին կարող է միայն ենթադրել, քանի որ չունի նախաքննություն անցկացնելու հնարավորություն եւ իրավունք: Սուրեն Աբրահամյանի ենթադրությամբ, ով եղել է ներքին գործերի նախարար, ոստիկանության զորքերի սպա Համլետ Թադեւոսյանը թերեւս մահացել է ոստիկանության սխալ գործածած հատուկ միջոցներից:


Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am

----------


## century

Մարտի 1-ի միակ մեղավորները խաբեբայությամբ գահին նստած այսօրվա իշխանություններն են:

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ ով են այդ մարդիկ… եթե կարելի է ասես նրանց մասին ովքեր Լևոնի կոցմնակիցները չեն, ուզում եմմիայն իմանալ


Ես Լևոնի կողմնակից չեմ, ոչ էլ մասնակից եմ եղել հանրահավաքներին, բայց բանակում ծառայել եմ ու զենք տեսել եմ… Ու ոչ միայն տեսել եմ այլ ենքան եմ օգտագործել, որ կարամ վստահ ասեմ. էդ Օպերայի մոտ թափած զենքերը շատ նոր, արկղից չհանած ու շատ լավ պահպանված զենքեր են: Նույնիսկ ՀՀՍ պահեստում տենց իդեալական վիճակով զենքը չի մնում: Շատ լավ երևում ա, նույնիսկ հեռուստացույցով,  որ դրանք «թափ թազա», «յուղը վրեն» զենք-զինամթերք են: Իսկ մի քիչ օգտագործած զենքը , կամ ոչ պահեստային պայմաններում պահված, ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ խնամված զենքը նույնիսկ երեխան կարա տարբերի նորից:

Չգիտեմ քաղաքապետարանի վրա հարձակվողները, կամ սուպերմարկետ թալանողները ովքեր էին, բայց կոնկրետ զենքերի պահով լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ սարքած էր:

----------

Chuk (09.01.2009), Kuk (09.01.2009), Հայկօ (09.01.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ինչ ամոթ ա, ինչչչչ ամոտ ա՜  :Sad: 

Ինչ ամոթ է, որ այսքան ժամանակ է անցել, հանձնաժողովիկ են հավաքել, ռեժիմով/ ամիսը մեկ, կամ շաբաթը մեկ/ երևում են հեռուստացույցով ու մեզ էշի տեղ դնում  :Sad: 

Հանձնաժողովն էլ կարծես "տանը մնացած"  քաղաքական գործիչիկների համար զբաղմունք լինի հնարած, որ չնեղանան, որ չեն անցել խորհրդարան  :Bad: 

Ակնհայտ է, որ անհամաչափ ուժ է կրառվել ոստիկանության կողմից, ակնհայտ է, ԱԿՆՀԱՅՏ է
Իսկ որոշ մարդիկ դեռ իրենց չհասկացողների տեղ են դնում  :Cray:

----------

Ambrosine (09.01.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Հանձնաժողովն էլ կարծես "տանը մնացած"  քաղաքական գործիչիկների համար զբաղմունք լինի հնարած, որ չնեղանան, որ չեն անցել խորհրդարան


Դրանք փող ստանում ե՞ն

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դրանք փող ստանում ե՞ն


Հավանաբար, որովհետև ստեղծվել են ԱԺ-ի կողմից, հետո էլ դրանք առանց փողի երբեք չէին աշխատի

----------


## Elmo

> Հավանաբար, որովհետև ստեղծվել են ԱԺ-ի կողմից, հետո էլ դրանք առանց փողի երբեք չէին աշխատի


ուրեմն դեռ երկար «կաշխատեն»

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ես զարմանում եմ որ այս թեման դեռ ակտիվ է…Մեր "նախագահը" իր բերանով է ասել. "եթե 10 հոգի չզոհվեր, ապա զոհերը կարող էին ավելի շատ լինել" … "գրաբարից" եթե թարգմանենք աշխարհաբար, ապա դա կհնչի այսպես "մենք ենք արել, լավ ենք արել և ձեզ (մեզ) համար ենք արել"

Այս նյութն արդեն քննարկման առարկա չէ…կառաջարկեի այն վերանվանել "ինտերնետային փաստահավաք" կամ "թվային (digital) փաստահավաք" որտեղ կտեղադրվեն բոլոր ինտերնետային հրապարակումները ամբողջ աշխարհից…չնայած կարծում եմ այդպիսին միգուցե արդեն գոյություն ունի

----------

Ambrosine (12.01.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Mephistopheles* ջան, ցավոք՝ դեռ շա՜տ շատ են էն մարդիկ, ովքեր հնարավորինս ամենասխալ կարծիքն ունեն էս հարցի վերաբերյալ: Չնայած՝ իմ գլխում էլ չի տեղավորվում՝ ո՛նց կարելի ա էդքան կույր լինել: Էրեկ *էս թեման* էի կարդում ու զարմանքից ու անզորությունից ինձ ուտում էի: Չէ՜, կուզիկին մենակ գերեզմանը կուղղի: Ու ինչքան շուտ ուղղի, էդքան լավ:

----------

Ambrosine (12.01.2009), Kuk (12.01.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Mephistopheles* ջան, ցավոք՝ դեռ շա՜տ շատ են էն մարդիկ, ովքեր հնարավորինս ամենասխալ կարծիքն ունեն էս հարցի վերաբերյալ: Չնայած՝ իմ գլխում էլ չի տեղավորվում՝ ո՛նց կարելի ա էդքան կույր լինել: Էրեկ *էս թեման* էի կարդում ու զարմանքից ու անզորությունից ինձ ուտում էի: Չէ՜, կուզիկին մենակ գերեզմանը կուղղի: Ու ինչքան շուտ ուղղի, էդքան լավ:


Չեմ կարող հետդ չհամաձայնվել…ես էլ գիտեմ այդպիսի մարդիկ ու հենց իմ բարեկամներից (պատկերացրու ինչ ցավոտ է) … միշտ վիճել եմ ու պիտի վիճեմ…մի հատ զենք ունեմ, հարցնում եմ "եթե դու լինեիր կկրակեիր՞, կամ հրաման կտայի՞ր որ ժողովրդի վրա կրակեին"…հարցը տալիս եմ ու աչքերի մեջ նայում ու պնդում որ պատասխան տան, հարցը փորձում եմ բերել "այո" կամ "ոչ"-ի  … հետաքրքրականն այն է որ ոչ ոք չի ասում որ դրսում ժողովուրդը չէր և որ ժողովրդի վրա չեն կրակել

----------


## Հայկօ

Ես իմ աչքերով եմ տեսել սպանելը: Իմ աչքերով եմ տեսել, թե ոնց էին կրակում մարդկանց վրա: Ամեն ինչ տեսել եմ, մոտիկի՛ց եմ տեսել: Բայց միևնույնն ա՝ չեմ հասկանում, թե ո՛նց: Չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ: Գլխումս չի տեղավորվում: Ախր ո՛նց, արա՛: Ախր ինչու՛: Ո՞վ կարող էր տենց բան անել, ո՛նց կարելի էր տենց բան անել...

----------

Kuk (12.01.2009)

----------


## century

> Ես իմ աչքերով եմ տեսել սպանելը: Իմ աչքերով եմ տեսել, թե ոնց էին կրակում մարդկանց վրա: Ամեն ինչ տեսել եմ, մոտիկի՛ց եմ տեսել: Բայց միևնույնն ա՝ չեմ հասկանում, թե ո՛նց: Չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ: Գլխումս չի տեղավորվում: Ախր ո՛նց, արա՛: Ախր ինչու՛: Ո՞վ կարող էր տենց բան անել, ո՛նց կարելի էր տենց բան անել...


Հայկո շատ ցավալի է բայց զգույշ եղիր հանկարծ չգան հետևիցտ որպես վկա և ականատես  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Հայկո շատ ցավալի է բայց զգույշ եղիր հանկարծ չգան հետևիցտ որպես վկա և ականատես


Թափթփուկ ու արժանապատվությունից զուրկ, մենթի ֆոռմա հագած անբարոյականներին են տանում որպես ականատես, դրանք էլ, թե ուսիցս հրել է մի կին, ինձ ասել է թուրք, բռնեք նրան, դատեք, ցմա՛հ: Սա է սրանց գործելաոչը, մի՞թե չեք տեսնում էս ամենը: Էլ ո~նց կլինի, մի կին հրել է այդ հսկա թափթփուկին, իսկ ո՞ւր են այն վիժվածքները, որ ռետինե մահակներով Հանրապետության Հրապարակում ջարդում էին տարեց ցուցարարին, ո՞ւր են այն առարկաները, այն զոմբիները, որ Ազատույան Հրապարակում ջարդում էին կանանց ու երեխաներին, ո՞ւր են դրանք: Ի՞նչ ականատեսի մասին է խոսքը. երեք հարյուր հազարից ավելի մարդ է տեսել այս ամենը, դե թող կանչեն: Սա հանցագործություն անվանելը նույնիսկ մեղմ է, սա ոճրագործություն է կատարված սեփական ժողովրդի դեմ, սա ջարդ է, մեծ ջարդ` կոտորած:

----------

murmushka (12.01.2009), Հայկօ (12.01.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Ժողովուրդ էս ոն՞ց կբացատրեք: Օֆիցալ բան ա թե՞ սարքած ա:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ6DR-7J0Mo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMlIlWDsMTg շարունակությունը

Կանաց, աղջիկներին ու բոլոր նրանց ովքեր *հայհոյանքներ* չեն ուզում լսել, զգուշացնում եմ՝ *ՉՆԱՅԵԼ*

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ժողովուրդ էս ոն՞ց կբացատրեք: Օֆիցալ բան ա թե՞ սարքած ա:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ6DR-7J0Mo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMlIlWDsMTg շարունակությունը
> 
> Կանաց, աղջիկներին ու բոլոր նրանց ովքեր *հայհոյանքներ* չեն ուզում լսել, զգուշացնում եմ՝ *ՉՆԱՅԵԼ*


Օֆիցիալ սարքած կուտ ա։ Հեռախոսազրույցը եթե իրական էլ լինի, ու եթե նույնիսկ էնտեղ խոսեն, թե հարձակվել ու գրոհել է պետք, ապա դրանից ոչինչ չի փոխվում։ Այստեղ հանցագործ իշխանությունները արդեն կեղծել են ընտրությունները, հարձակվել, գրոհել ու ծեծել են խաղաղ ցուցարարներին ու իրենց պաշտպանելու համար զորք են մտցրել։ Նման հեռախոսազրույցներ 1000–ներով են եղել, անձամբ ես անընդմեջ խոսել եմ առաջին գծում գտնվող ընկերոջս հետ, մոտավորապես նման բնույթի խոսակցություն է եղել։ Այստեղ կարևորը այդ տեսահոլովակի մեկնաբանությունն է բամբ ու կեղծված ձայնով, հեգախանգարմունքի երաժշտությունը, դանդաղացված կադրերը, դժոխային ձայները, որոնք զուգահեռացվում են ընդդիմադիր մարդկանց հեռախոսազրույցի հետ, որ միամիտ մարդու մոտ այդ դեպքերի ու հեռախոսով խոսող մարդկանց միջև ուղղակի կապ առաջացնելու տպավորություն թողնեն։ Հայտնի «հայլուր»–յան տրյուկներից է, դրանից առաջ Տաթոն ահագին վիզ դրեց, էլի մի քանի DVD-ներ սարքեցին, սաղ ստրկամիտ հեռուստաընկերություններն ու մամուլը լոլոներ կարդացին, լիքը դհոլներ ու ջութակներ նվագեցին, մեկ է չեն փրկվելու, չեն մարսելու, քթներից գալու է, դա 100%:

----------


## $Baron$

Պարզ չի Լևոնըըըըը :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Նման հեռախոսազրույցներ 1000–ներով են եղել, անձամբ ես անընդմեջ խոսել եմ առաջին գծում գտնվող ընկերոջս հետ, մոտավորապես նման բնույթի խոսակցություն է եղել։


Չեմ կարծում, որ դու քո համախոհին քֆրտել ես:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չեմ կարծում, որ դու քո համախոհին քֆրտել ես:


Չէ չեմ քֆրտել :LOL:  Էնտեղ քֆրտու՞մ են, կապս դանդաղ է, չկարողացա ամբողջությամբ նայել այդ «ֆիլմ–սարսափ»–ը։ Ինձ ճիշտն ասած միևնույն է, թե այնտեղ ինչ խոսակցություն է ընթանում, նման տեսահոլովակների վրա կարծիք կազմելը նույնն է թե սերիալ նայես ու քեզ թվա, թե կյանքից բան հասկացար։

----------


## Elmo

> Չէ չեմ քֆրտել Էնտեղ քֆրտու՞մ են


Հա քֆրտում են:
Ընդեղ մեկը բանակցում ա, ոստիկանության հետ, էդ ընթացքում Նիկոլը զանգում ա են թրաշով մարդուն(շտաբի պետին, կարծեմ զուրաբյան էր ազգանունը) ասում ա, որ ստեղ Վարդանը(ոնց որ) բանակցում ա, որ մարդիկ ցրվեն գնան տուն, վաղը հանրահավաք անենք, են էլ Վարդանին քֆրտում ա:
Մինչև էդ էլ նույն թրաշով մարդը էլի վատ ա արտահայտվում իրանց շտաբում եղածների վերաբերյալ: Ասում ա «ինչքան պարապ -քֆուր- կա ղրգի թող գնան ընդեղ»:
Հա վերջում էլ մարտի թ-ին Լևոնը էդ թրաշով մարդուն ասում ա մալադեց լավ էիք կազմակերպել, ու արխայինացնում ա, որ իմ մասին չմտածեք, իմ անվտանգությունը սաղ պետությունն ա ապահովում:

ինչ վերաբերվում ա սարսափազդու երաժտությանն ու ձեներին, էդ մեկի մասին ավելորդ եմ համարում խոսել, նույնիսկ երեխուն ա պարզ:
 Խոսքը կոնկրետ դիալոգների մասին ա:
Հարց տենց բան եղե՞լ ա, կամ հնարավո՞ր ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հա քֆրտում են:
> Ընդեղ մեկը բանակցում ա, ոստիկանության հետ, էդ ընթացքում Նիկոլը զանգում ա են թրաշով մարդուն(շտաբի պետին, կարծեմ զուրաբյան էր ազգանունը) ասում ա, որ ստեղ Վարդանը(ոնց որ) բանակցում ա, որ մարդիկ ցրվեն գնան տուն, վաղը հանրահավաք անենք, են էլ Վարդանին քֆրտում ա:
> Մինչև էդ էլ նույն թրաշով մարդը էլի վատ ա արտահայտվում իրանց շտաբում եղածների վերաբերյալ: Ասում ա «ինչքան պարապ -քֆուր- կա ղրգի թող գնան ընդեղ»:
> Հա վերջում էլ մարտի թ-ին Լևոնը էդ թրաշով մարդուն ասում ա մալադեց լավ էիք կազմակերպել, ու արխայինացնում ա, որ իմ մասին չմտածեք, իմ անվտանգությունը սաղ պետությունն ա ապահովում:
> 
> ինչ վերաբերվում ա սարսափազդու երաժտությանն ու ձեներին, էդ մեկի մասին ավելորդ եմ համարում խոսել, նույնիսկ երեխուն ա պարզ:
>  Խոսքը կոնկրետ դիալոգների մասին ա:
> Հարց տենց բան եղե՞լ ա, կամ հնարավո՞ր ա:


Տենց բան եղել է, թե չի եղել չգիտեմ, երևի ամենաստույգը հենց իրենք՝ հեռախոսով խոսողները կասեն, կարելի է նրանց հարցնել :Wink:  Իսկ հնարավոր է, թե ոչ, դու ինքդ մտածիր, հնարավո՞ր է… իհարկե հնարավոր է, իսկ այդ հեռախոսով խոսողները ինչ է հրաշտակնե՞ր են, թե՞ միանձնուհիներ, որպեսզի զերծ մնան հայհոյանքներից։ Այդ ո՞ր մի արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչն է, որ հայհոյանքներ չի օգտագործում, վ ստուդիու՛։ Սերժը չի՞ հայհոյում իր «հպատակներին», ասենք արդարադատության նախարարին չի՞ չափալախել։ Պուտինը չի՞ հայհոյում, Մեդվեդը չի՞ հայհոյում… կոնկրետ ասա թե ինչն է քեզ այդտեղ զարմացնում, որ հարցեր են մոտդ ծագել։

----------


## Elmo

> Սերժը չի՞ հայհոյում իր «հպատակներին», ասենք արդարադատության նախարարին չի՞ չափալախել։ Պուտինը չի՞ հայհոյում, Մեդվեդը չի՞ հայհոյում… կոնկրետ ասա թե ինչն է քեզ այդտեղ զարմացնում, որ հարցեր են մոտդ ծագել։


Չեմ զարմանում, տարբերություն եմ ուզում գտնեմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չեմ զարմանում, տարբերություն եմ ուզում գտնեմ:


սերժի ու Լևոնի?

----------


## Elmo

> սերժի ու Լևոնի?


Ուհու:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ուհու:


Իրենց նախընտրական ծրագրերը կարդա :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դրա համար էլ հարցրեցի թե ում կարելի է հավատալլ, եթե ոչ հը-ներին կամ մամուլին… Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է քո բերած օրինակին, ապա ասեմ, որ կան բաներ, որի մասին չի կարելի բարձրաձայնել…


հավատա ծարավիդ, խմիր սփրայթ

----------

Ambrosine (16.01.2009), Mephistopheles (16.01.2009), Norton (16.01.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ուհու:


էսքանից հետո դու դեռ ուզում ես տարբերություն տեսնել?  :Sad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովուրդ էս ոն՞ց կբացատրեք: Օֆիցալ բան ա թե՞ սարքած ա:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ6DR-7J0Mo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMlIlWDsMTg շարունակությունը
> 
> Կանաց, աղջիկներին ու բոլոր նրանց ովքեր *հայհոյանքներ* չեն ուզում լսել, զգուշացնում եմ՝ *ՉՆԱՅԵԼ*


Էլմո ջան ես էլ նայեցի ու ճիշտն ասած եթե ամենագրավիչ բանն էստեղ հայհոյանքն է, ապա կներես դրա համար չարժեր սա նկարել, իսկ դիալոգից բոլորովին էլ պարզ չի թե ընդդիմությունն է կազմակերպել թեկուզ հենց. եթե այդպես լինի Հայաստանի բնակչությանն էլ կարելի է մեղադրել կազմակերպպման մեջ (բացի քեզանից որովհետև դու այս ամենին կողքից դիտողի կարգավիճակում ես)

Եթե նստած սրա-նրա հեռախոսի խոսակցություններն են լսում ու ձևացնում իբր շատ բարձր մակարդակի պրոֆեսիոնալ գաղտնի ծառայություններ ունենք ապա ի՞նչ դժվար բան է 10 հոգու մարդասպանների բռնելը այն դեպքում երբ իրենց դիպուկահարը ոչ միայն տեսել այլև կրակել է նրանցից մեկի ոտքին որը վիրավոր վիճակում ավտոմատը ձեռքին հասցրել է թաքնվել…

Իսկ եթե ավելի հեռուն գնանք ապա վատ չէր լինի հրապարակել մեր իշխանությունների անձնական հեռախոսազրույցները էն ժամանակ ոչ միայն կանանց ու երեխաներին պիտի հեռացնես այլ ինքդ պիտի հեռանաս ու հեռուստացույցդ է դեն նետես որովհետև դրանից հետո դժվար թե այն աշխատի…մի հատ հլա փորձի պատկերացնել ՍՍ-ի, Ռոբի, Լֆիկի, Նեմեցի, դոդի և այլնի հեռախոսազրույցները որոնք ես 1000000 տոկոսով վստահ եմ տեղի է ունեցել (հեռախոս է որ դիմացել է)

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովուրդ էս ոն՞ց կբացատրեք: Օֆիցալ բան ա թե՞ սարքած ա:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ6DR-7J0Mo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMlIlWDsMTg շարունակությունը
> 
> Կանաց, աղջիկներին ու բոլոր նրանց ովքեր *հայհոյանքներ* չեն ուզում լսել, զգուշացնում եմ՝ *ՉՆԱՅԵԼ*


Վազգ ջան, կներես մինչև վերջ անկեղծությանս համար  :Wink: 
Կուտը կերա՞ր, բռատ ջան: Ինչ-որ մտահոգել ա քեզ: Թե կարծում ես «դավայ ապեր» ասելը նախագահին վայել չի՝ ընկերոջ խոսելիս Վազգ ջան: Թե կարող ես էդ ամբողջի մեջ մի բան գտնես, որը աննորմալ ա: Սաղ նորմալ ա, ես լինեի Արզումանյանի կամ Նիկոլի տեղը, նույն ձևի էի խոսելու: Բա ոնց Վազգ ջան: Բա եկել են մեզ տփել սատկացրել են հետո էլ Խաչատրյան Վարդանին կուտ էին տվել, թե ժողովրդին բաց տեղ տար, մի քիչ ղժղժան ցվրվեն տներով: Հլը Արզումանյանենք չխառնվեին, ու տանեին ժողովրդին, գիտե՞ս չէ ինչ էր լինում բաց տեղում: Գյուլում էին Վազգ ջան, ի՞նչ 10 զոհ, 100-ն էինք ունենալու: Իսկ դու նստել լուրջ լսում ես: 
Կամ թե մի հատ էլ դառան Փափազյան, Արարքցյան հարգող հա էս մեր իշխանիկները... առավոտից իրիկուն քֆրտում են, բայց Արզումանյանն իրա ընկերոջը փաղաքշական ձևով ա դիմել նեղացել են հա, Վազգ ջան: Էսքան բան կասեմ, թող Արզումանյանի ու Փափազյանի հարաբերությունների մեջ դրանք չմտնեն, էդքան բարոյական իրավունք չունեն, Վազգ ջան, իսկ իրանք իրար հետ շատ էլ լավ են ապեր, ու հիմա էլ են լավ, չնայած Փափազը գիտի, թե իրա մասին Ալիկն ի՞նչ ա ասել, դու ի՞նչ ես խառնվել, բռատ:

Կամ էս խոսողը, որ ասում ա այնտեղ մարդիկ կային որ փեդերով զինվում էին, որտև քրեական հանցագործ էին: Վազգ ջան, էդ խոսողը կողքիս լիներ հաստատ փեդով կզինվեի ու էս թունավոր 16 րոպեների համար գլխին կջարդեի գյոզալական փեդը, չնայած կարող ա ափսոսեի:

Հա, ի՞նչ էի ասում, ապեր: Էս քարոզչությունը շուտ են սկսել ու լիքը մարդ կուտը կերել ա: Բայց արի մի հատ տարօրինակ բան: Էդ 10 զոհերի ընտանիքի անդամները չեն կերել ինչ-որ: Օրինակ զոհված զինծառայողի Տիգրանի մայրը խոսում էր ու ասում, որ ինքը չի հասկանում, թե էս ՔԱՂԲԱՆՏԱՐԿՅԱԼՆԵՐԻ դատին իրենց ինչի՞ են որպես տուժող բերել: Հասկանում ես, Վազգ ջան: Սրանք էդ զոհերի անունն են շահարկում քեզ կուտ տալու համար, բայց անգամ զինծառայողի մայրը էդ կուտը չի կերել, դու՞ ես ուզում ուտել: Ամոթ ա Վազգ: Եթե անտարբեր ես, ավելի լավ ա մինչև վերջ անտարբեր եղի, քանց թե սենց հիմարություններով գլուխդ լցրու, ժամանակդ վատնի: Ամոթ ա:

----------


## dvgray

էտ կազյոլները արդեն էնքան էն շվարել, որ տեսնելով որ իրանց հայլուրը սկի Սերժի զոքանչը անգամ չի նայոմ, իրանց ԿԳԲ-ական մանտաժնրը տեղադում էն  youtube - ում  :LOL: 
Իսկ քֆուրի մասով: Մի հա թող գնան ու իրանց դեպուտատների "եղանակից" խոսալը զապիս անեն  :LOL: :
 մի խոսքով մեղք էն արա, շաաատ մեղք: Էս Սերոժը ու Քոչը Լևոնի դեմ, ոնց որ տրեխներով  երկու գեղցիներ ընկած լինի արքայական պարահանդես, ու չիմանան թե իրանց թրիքոտ տրեխները որ ծակը կոխեն  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Հա, ի՞նչ էի ասում, ապեր: Էս քարոզչությունը շուտ են սկսել ու լիքը մարդ կուտը կերել ա: Բայց արի մի հատ տարօրինակ բան: Էդ 10 զոհերի ընտանիքի անդամները չեն կերել ինչ-որ: Օրինակ զոհված զինծառայողի Տիգրանի մայրը խոսում էր ու ասում, որ ինքը չի հասկանում, թե էս ՔԱՂԲԱՆՏԱՐԿՅԱԼՆԵՐԻ դատին իրենց ինչի՞ են որպես տուժող բերել: Հասկանում ես, Վազգ ջան: Սրանք էդ զոհերի անունն են շահարկում քեզ կուտ տալու համար, բայց անգամ զինծառայողի մայրը էդ կուտը չի կերել, դու՞ ես ուզում ուտել: Ամոթ ա Վազգ: Եթե անտարբեր ես, ավելի լավ ա մինչև վերջ անտարբեր եղի, քանց թե սենց հիմարություններով գլուխդ լցրու, ժամանակդ վատնի: Ամոթ ա


YouTube մի հատ լավ հատկություն ունի, երբ նայում ես մի թեմայով նյութ, տակը նույն թեմայով մի 10  հատ էլ բերում ա: Ինչի՞ եմ ասում. հենց զոհված Տիգրանի մոր հարցազրույցը եկավ էդ ցուցակի մեջ ես էլ նայեցի, ու մոտս հարց էդ նույն հարցը առաջացավ: Ինչի՞ ա զոհվածի մայրը էդ մարդկանց քաղբանտարկյալ համարում:
ու էլի շատ այլ  «հետաքրքիր» բաներ, օրինակ քոչի հարցազրույցը Ա1+ -ին 98 թ-ին:

Իմ տեղադրած տեսանյութի մասին ես իմ կարծիքը կազմել էի, պարզապես ուզում էի ավելի մանրամասն կարծիքներ լսել մասնավորամպես  2 բանի վերաբերյալ
1. ինչի են իրար ---- անվանում: սրան արդեն պատասխանեցիր
2. տեղյակ էի՞ն առավոտյան ժամը 6-ի շտուրմի մասին, թե ոչ:

Մի քանի հարցի պատասխան արդեն ունեմ.
- եկել են խաղախ ցույցը ուժով ցրելու(ոչ թե ցուցարարների մոտ զենք ստուգելու), ու ցրել են:
ի միջայլոց էդ օրը առավոտ ժամը 10:15 գալիս էի գործի ու ընկա ցուցարարների-ոստիկանների «թեթևակի» բախման կիզակետում: Ինչ տեսա, դրա մասին կգրեմ եթե հետաքրքրի ա: Երևի ինադու ՝ին ժամը 6-ը ընտրել: 10:15 լրիվ այլ պատկեր էր:
- հենց սպանելու նպատակով(ոչ թե վախցնելու) որոշ ոստիկաններ(կամ չգիտեմ ովքեր) կրակել են մարդկանց վրա:
-չմանրանամ:

Անտարբերության մասին: Ես էդքան անտարբեր չեմ, ինչքան չտեղեկացված:
Չուկ ջան ես ուզում եմ պատկերացում կազմեմ էս ամեն ինչի մասին: Չեմ ուզում ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվել, որ էս իշխանությունները մարդասպանների ու մաֆիոզաների հավաքածու ա: ուզում եմ համոզվել, որ ընդիմության ղեկավարները են մարդիկ են, ովքեր արժանի են գալ իշխանության: չլինի քյաչալ պետո, կամ պետո քյաչալ: Էդ նույն բանն ա:

----------

Հայկօ (17.01.2009), Ձայնալար (16.01.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ եթե ավելի հեռուն գնանք ապա վատ չէր լինի հրապարակել մեր իշխանությունների անձնական հեռախոսազրույցները էն ժամանակ ոչ միայն կանանց ու երեխաներին պիտի հեռացնես այլ ինքդ պիտի հեռանաս ու հեռուստացույցդ է դեն նետես որովհետև դրանից հետո դժվար թե այն աշխատի…մի հատ հլա փորձի պատկերացնել ՍՍ-ի, Ռոբի, Լֆիկի, Նեմեցի, դոդի և այլնի հեռախոսազրույցները որոնք ես 1000000 տոկոսով վստահ եմ տեղի է ունեցել (հեռախոս է որ դիմացել է)


Տենց բան կարա լինի միայն մի դեպքում: Եթե արթուր բաղդասարը մեկ էլ են կողմին դավաճանի: Դրան էլ էին մարդիկ հավատում, ու ի՞նչ եղավ: Ընկերս ամոթից չգիտեր ինչ աներ, որ մի ամիս առաջ հետս վիճում էր «ախպեր ինքը սենց ինքը նենց»: Ի՞նչ արեց բաղդասարը, այո սաղ իրա ընտրողների գլխին սառը ջուր լցրերց: Այ հենց մենակ էդ հանգամանքը ինձ ստիպում ա ոչ ոքի չվստահել, ու հենց դրա համար եմ էսքան հարցուփորձ անում: Ինձ հաճելի չի երկար բարակ պոստեր գրելը, ու ընգած ինֆորմացիա ման գալն ու ծանոթներին, ընկերներին միշտ ասելը «հալա պատմի, բա սրա՞ն ինչ կասես»: Եթե հարցնում եմ, ուրեմն անտարբեր չեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> 2. տեղյակ էի՞ն առավոտյան ժամը 6-ի շտուրմի մասին, թե ոչ:


Վազգ ջան, արի մենակ էս հատվածին պատասխանեմ:
Ուրեմն մոտ 10 օր (եթե թիվը ճիշտ եմ հիշում) ամբողջ ԶՈՒ-ում արդեն արտակարգ դրություն էր հայտարարված, ամեն օր ինֆորմացիա էր ստացվում, որ էսօր հարձակվելու են ու ցրեն ցուցարարներին (ու հենց հարձակվելու, ոչ թե ստուգելու զենք կա, թե չէ): Ու կոնկրետ էդ օրվա համար անձամբ ես ինֆորմացիա ունեցել եմ, որ առավոտը հարձակվելու են, ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես որ էդ ինֆորմացիան ունեցել էի դրա նախորդ օրը: 

Կա հավանականություն, որ հաշվել էին, որ էդ օրվա ինֆորմացիան ոչ միայն վախացնելու նպատակով ա, այլև համապատասխանում ա ճշմարտությանը ու հենց էդ օրն ա հարձակում լինելու: Դա բացարձակապես ոչ մի բան չի փոխում: Ժողովուրդը մեկ ա պիտի մնար իր տեղում:

Քեզ սենց ասեմ: Եթե ինձ ասեն. «Արի գնանք ԱԺ-ն ուժով գրավենք», ապա կհրաժարվեմ ոչ միայն նրա համար, որ անօրինական բան եմ անելու, այլ որտև ծեծ ուտելուս մեծ հավանականություն կա: Բայց եթե ասեն «օրինական նստացույց ենք անում, բայց առավոտը գալու են ծեծեն», մեկա կմնամ, որտև թքած որ չեն տա սատկացնի, բայց ես մինչև վերջ իմ օրինականության համար կկռվեմ: Որտև թող մտքներով չանցկացնեն որ սաղ կյանքում կարան մեզ վախացնելով չոքացնեն: Անցել են էդ ժամանակները:

----------


## Elmo

> Քեզ սենց ասեմ: Եթե ինձ ասեն. «Արի գնանք ԱԺ-ն ուժով գրավենք», ապա կհրաժարվեմ ոչ միայն նրա համար, որ անօրինական բան եմ անելու, այլ որտև ծեծ ուտելուս մեծ հավանականություն կա: Բայց եթե ասեն «օրինական նստացույց ենք անում, բայց առավոտը գալու են ծեծեն», մեկա կմնամ, որտև թքած որ չեն տա սատկացնի, բայց ես մինչև վերջ իմ օրինականության համար կկռվեմ: Որտև թող մտքներով չանցկացնեն որ սաղ կյանքում կարան մեզ վախացնելով չոքացնեն: Անցել են էդ ժամանակները:


Հասկացա քեզ: Ընդունում եմ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տենց բան կարա լինի միայն մի դեպքում: Եթե արթուր բաղդասարը մեկ էլ են կողմին դավաճանի: Դրան էլ էին մարդիկ հավատում, ու ի՞նչ եղավ: Ընկերս ամոթից չգիտեր ինչ աներ, որ մի ամիս առաջ հետս վիճում էր «ախպեր ինքը սենց ինքը նենց»: Ի՞նչ արեց բաղդասարը, այո սաղ իրա ընտրողների գլխին սառը ջուր լցրերց: Այ հենց մենակ էդ հանգամանքը ինձ ստիպում ա ոչ ոքի չվստահել, ու հենց դրա համար եմ էսքան հարցուփորձ անում: Ինձ հաճելի չի երկար բարակ պոստեր գրելը, ու ընգած ինֆորմացիա ման գալն ու ծանոթներին, ընկերներին միշտ ասելը «հալա պատմի, բա սրա՞ն ինչ կասես»: Եթե հարցնում եմ, ուրեմն անտարբեր չեմ:


Էլմո ջան, դու լրիվ իրավունք ունես այդպես մտածելու, բայց մի բան բոլորս լավ պետք է հասկանանք. երբ վստահում ենք այս կամ այն գործչին, դա չի նշանակում որ ամբողջ պատասխանատվությունն ու իրավունքները տալիս ենք իրեն ու քաշվում մի կողմ…բնավ ոչ…տալիս ես ձայնդ (վստահում) և մինչև վերջ "ճնշումը" պահում վստահված գործչի վրա. նա "ժողովրդի շունչը պետք է զգա իր վզին", իսկ թե դա ինչպես է արվում կարելի է տեսնել և սովորել այսօրվա շարժումից…Շարժումն անձի հարց չէ, այն իրավունքներին տեր կանգնելու և քաղաքացիական մտածողություն ձևավորելու հարց է որը, ցավոք սրտի դրամով չես գնի ոչ էլ կմատուցվի… *"էս ա, ուրիշ ձև չկա"*  (ԼՏՊ-ի հեռախոսազրույցից)…առաջարկում եմ շարժմանը այս տեսանկյունից մոտենալ

----------


## Nareco

*ՈՒՂԵՂՆԵՐԻ «ԱՐՏԱԿԱՐԳ» ԼՎԱՑՈՒՄ-2*

----------

Ambrosine (21.01.2009), Արտիստ (21.01.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հ. Գ. Իրավապահների պնդումների ֆոնին, թե որքան «ոզնիներ»-ով, մետաղյա ու փայտյա ձողերով էին նախապես զինվել ընդդիմադիրները՝ ուշագրավ է հետեւյալ փաստը: Մարտի 2-ին Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն այցելել էր Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանին մերձակա՝ դեռեւս չմաքրված հրապարակը: Եվ այդ այցի մասին հեռուստատեսային ռեպորտաժներում երեւում է, որ քաղաքապետարանի դիմաց՝ գազոնի վրա ընկած մի քանի ձողերի մեջ նաեւ բահ կա: Զարմանալի է՝ *ինչո՞ւ ընդդիմությունը չմեղադրվեց նաեւ բահերով հեղաշրջում անելու փորձի մեջ*:


թե Առավոտը ինչ աղմուկ բարձրացրեց?, գոնե էս մի մեղադրանքից զերծ էին մնացել զոմբիները :LOL: 

սա հատված է Nareco-ի մեջ բերած հոդվածից

----------


## Արտիստ

> թե Առավոտը ինչ աղմուկ բարձրացրեց?, գոնե էս մի մեղադրանքից զերծ էին մնացել զոմբիները
> 
> սա հատված է Nareco-ի մեջ բերած հոդվածից


Քեզա թվում հեչ էլ զերծ չեն մնացել :Sad: 

Հ.Գ. Նյութը կարելի էր ավելի լավ շարադրել ըստ ինձ...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քեզա թվում հեչ էլ զերծ չեն մնացել
> 
> Հ.Գ. Նյութը կարելի էր ավելի լավ շարադրել ըստ ինձ...


մեղադրում են նաև բահերով հեղաշրջման փորձի մեջ? :Shok:

----------


## Nareco

*
ՊԱՅԹՈՒՄ Է «ՉԵՐՅՈՒՄՈՒԽԱՅԻ» ՓՈՒՉԻԿԸ*

----------


## Չամիչ

Ո՞վ  է  մարտի  1-ի  դեպքերի  ամենամեծ  պատասխանատուն:

Կարծում եմ  ավելի  ճիշտ  կլինի  հարցնել ոչ թե  ով, այլ  ովքեր:

ՄԵՆՔ  ԲՈԼՈՐՍ  ԵՆՔ  ՄԵՂԱՎՈՐ  ՏԵՂԻ  ՈՒՆԵՑԱՑԻ  ՀԱՄԱՐ:Եվ  այն  մարդը  ով  իր  ուսերից  հանում է  պատասխանատվությունը՝ ամբողջ  մեղքը  բարդելով  կոնկրետ  մեկ  ուժի  վրա, ապա    նաեվ  հրաժարվում է  պատասխանատվություն  կրել  ազգի  հետագա  ճակատագրի  համար:

Մի  հարցնող  լինի, այդքան  ժողովուրդ  օրեր  շարունակ  հավաքվել էին  ազատության  հրապարակում որպես ի՞նչ: Շատերը  կպնդեն թե  նրանք  պայքարում էին  ազատության եվ  արդարության  համար: Սական  արդյո՞ք  համընկնում էին  հասարակ  ժողովրդի  եվ  այդ  հանրահավաքները  կազմակերպողների  նպատակները: Կարծում եմ  կազմակերպիչները  ժողովրդի  ազնիվ  մղումները  օգտակործում էին  միայն  մեկ  նպատակով, ՏԻՐԱՆԱԼ  ԳԱՀԻՆ:
Եվ  արդյո՞ք  այդ  կազմակերպիչները  իրավունք  ունեին «կեղծված  ընտրություններ»  արտահայտությունը  լոզունգ  դարձրաց  առաջնորդել  անմեղ  ժողովրդին, երբ  հենց  իրենք  են  սկիզբ  դրել  ընտրական  կեղծիքներին:

Եվ  շատ  հետաքրքիր  է  այդ  ո՞վ  պիտի դառնար  նախագահ  որ  ամբողջ  ժողովուրդը  միաահամուռ  հայտարարեր, որ  ընտրությունները  չեն  կեղծվել:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Եվ  շատ  հետաքրքիր  է  այդ  ո՞վ  պիտի դառնար  նախագահ  որ  ամբողջ  ժողովուրդը  միաահամուռ  հայտարարեր, որ  ընտրությունները  չեն  կեղծվել:


Չամիչ, կներես, բայց տրամաբանությունդ սպանում ա  :LOL:  Ոչ թե ով դառնար, այլ ինչպե՞ս անցնեին ընտրությունները: Չգիտե՞ս ինչպես պետք է անցնեն ընտրությունները, որ չհամարվեն կեղծված: Ասեմ՝ պետք է անցնեն սահմանադրությանը և օրենքներին համապատասխան՝ մասնավորապես ընտրական օրենսգրքին: Մանրամասների համար կարող ես ծանոթանալ նշածս նյութերին:

----------

Ariadna (24.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ո՞վ  է  մարտի  1-ի  դեպքերի  ամենամեծ  պատասխանատուն:
> 
> Կարծում եմ  ավելի  ճիշտ  կլինի  հարցնել ոչ թե  ով, այլ  ովքեր:
> 
> ՄԵՆՔ  ԲՈԼՈՐՍ  ԵՆՔ  ՄԵՂԱՎՈՐ  ՏԵՂԻ  ՈՒՆԵՑԱՑԻ  ՀԱՄԱՐ:Եվ  այն  մարդը  ով  իր  ուսերից  հանում է  պատասխանատվությունը՝ ամբողջ  մեղքը  բարդելով  կոնկրետ  մեկ  ուժի  վրա, ապա    նաեվ  հրաժարվում է  պատասխանատվություն  կրել  ազգի  հետագա  ճակատագրի  համար:
> 
> Մի  հարցնող  լինի, այդքան  ժողովուրդ  օրեր  շարունակ  հավաքվել էին  ազատության  հրապարակում որպես ի՞նչ: Շատերը  կպնդեն թե  նրանք  պայքարում էին  ազատության եվ  արդարության  համար: Սական  արդյո՞ք  համընկնում էին  հասարակ  ժողովրդի  եվ  այդ  հանրահավաքները  կազմակերպողների  նպատակները: Կարծում եմ  կազմակերպիչները  ժողովրդի  ազնիվ  մղումները  օգտակործում էին  միայն  մեկ  նպատակով, ՏԻՐԱՆԱԼ  ԳԱՀԻՆ:
> Եվ  արդյո՞ք  այդ  կազմակերպիչները  իրավունք  ունեին «կեղծված  ընտրություններ»  արտահայտությունը  լոզունգ  դարձրաց  առաջնորդել  անմեղ  ժողովրդին, երբ  հենց  իրենք  են  սկիզբ  դրել  ընտրական  կեղծիքներին:
> 
> Եվ  շատ  հետաքրքիր  է  այդ  ո՞վ  պիտի դառնար  նախագահ  որ  ամբողջ  ժողովուրդը  միաահամուռ  հայտարարեր, որ  ընտրությունները  չեն  կեղծվել:


Չամիչ ջան, էսքան խոսելու փոխարեն կարելի էր վերնագիրը կարդալ: Քո ընդհանուր դատողություններին չեմ ուզում պատասխանել (ճիշտն ասած դա բավական ձանձրալի պրոցես ա, նույն բաները հա մեկնելը, բացատրելը, կրկնելը, հիմնավորելը, փաստարկելը...): Դու ընդամենը վերնագրին նայի Չամիչ ջան. «Ո՞վ է մարտի 1 դեպքերի ամենամեծ պատասխանատուն»: Իսկ որ դու էլ ես մեղավոր էդ հարցում, մի կասկածի, օրինակ ես վստահ եմ  :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (24.01.2009), century (24.01.2009), Հայկօ (24.01.2009), Տրիբուն (26.01.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ո՞վ  է  մարտի  1-ի  դեպքերի  ամենամեծ  պատասխանատուն:
> 
> Կարծում եմ  ավելի  ճիշտ  կլինի  հարցնել ոչ թե  ով, այլ  ովքեր:
> 
> ՄԵՆՔ  ԲՈԼՈՐՍ  ԵՆՔ  ՄԵՂԱՎՈՐ  ՏԵՂԻ  ՈՒՆԵՑԱՑԻ  ՀԱՄԱՐ:Եվ  այն  մարդը  ով  իր  ուսերից  հանում է  պատասխանատվությունը՝ ամբողջ  մեղքը  բարդելով  կոնկրետ  մեկ  ուժի  վրա, ապա    նաեվ  հրաժարվում է  պատասխանատվություն  կրել  ազգի  հետագա  ճակատագրի  համար:
> 
> Մի  հարցնող  լինի, այդքան  ժողովուրդ  օրեր  շարունակ  հավաքվել էին  ազատության  հրապարակում որպես ի՞նչ: Շատերը  կպնդեն թե  նրանք  պայքարում էին  ազատության եվ  արդարության  համար: Սական  արդյո՞ք  համընկնում էին  հասարակ  ժողովրդի  եվ  այդ  հանրահավաքները  կազմակերպողների  նպատակները: Կարծում եմ  կազմակերպիչները  ժողովրդի  ազնիվ  մղումները  օգտակործում էին  միայն  մեկ  նպատակով, ՏԻՐԱՆԱԼ  ԳԱՀԻՆ:
> Եվ  արդյո՞ք  այդ  կազմակերպիչները  իրավունք  ունեին «կեղծված  ընտրություններ»  արտահայտությունը  լոզունգ  դարձրաց  առաջնորդել  անմեղ  ժողովրդին, երբ  հենց  իրենք  են  սկիզբ  դրել  ընտրական  կեղծիքներին:
> 
> Եվ  շատ  հետաքրքիր  է  այդ  ո՞վ  պիտի դառնար  նախագահ  որ  ամբողջ  ժողովուրդը  միաահամուռ  հայտարարեր, որ  ընտրությունները  չեն  կեղծվել:


Չամիչ ջան, Մարտի 1-ի ամենամեծ մեղավորը քո նման մտածողներն են որոնց համար 1 տարի անց այդպես էլ պարզ չեղավ թե ժողովուրդը ինչու էր ցույցի դուրս եկել, որոնց համար փողոցներում մարդկանց սպանելը լրիվ ընդունելի ու օրինական ձև է իշխանության գալու, որոնց համար հանրահավաքներն ու երթերը հանցագործություններ են, որոնց համար ընտրություն կեղծելը սկսել է 96-ից մոռանալով 80 տարվա սովետական "հարուստ" փորձը…

Չամիչ ջան, քո մտածելակերպը հենց այն է ինչից մեր ժողովուրդը պետք է ազատվի

----------

Ariadna (24.01.2009), century (24.01.2009), dvgray (24.01.2009), murmushka (24.01.2009), Norton (24.01.2009), Տրիբուն (26.01.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Չամիչ ջան, քո մտածելակերպը հենց այն է ինչից մեր ժողովուրդը պետք է ազատվի


Դժվար ա… շատ դժվար… 
էտ ազատվելու համար նախ և առաջ ռուսական ալիքներն ա պետք փակել /բացի կուլտուրայից, որը հակառակը, պետք ա ստիպել որ բոլորը նայեն, եթե հնարավոր ա  :Smile: / հետո էլ ազատվել "ռուսական" ճորտատիրական մտածելակերպից, որը գերիշխում ա Արևելյան Հայաստանում արդեն մի  200 տարի: Նույն ձևի էլ ռսների ճորտ մասսան ա  համարում որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, երբ Կասպարովին քարշ են տալիս բանտ… հիմքը ստեղից ա գալիս հայկական սենց մտածելակերպի:

----------

Ambrosine (24.01.2009), Ariadna (24.01.2009), murmushka (24.01.2009), Տրիբուն (26.01.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, կներես, բայց տրամաբանությունդ սպանում ա


Եթե  կա կոնկրետ  ասելիք  լավ  կլինի  ասելիքը  շարադրել, այլ  ոչ  թե  ասելիքի պակասը   լրացնելու  համար, շտապել սեփական տրամաբանությունը  համարել  միակ ճիշտը  եվ անբեկանելին:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Եթե  կա կոնկրետ  ասելիք  լավ  կլինի  ասելիքը  շարադրել, այլ  ոչ  թե  ասելիքի պակասը   լրացնելու  համար, շտապել սեփական տրամաբանությունը  համարել  միակ ճիշտը  եվ անբեկանելին:


Դրանից հետո էլի բան կար գրած, երևի չնկատեցիր հա՞  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Ոչ թե ով դառնար, այլ ինչպե՞ս անցնեին ընտրությունները: Չգիտե՞ս ինչպես պետք է անցնեն ընտրությունները, որ չհամարվեն կեղծված: Ասեմ՝ պետք է անցնեն սահմանադրությանը և օրենքներին համապատասխան՝ մասնավորապես ընտրական օրենսգրքին: Մանրամասների համար կարող ես ծանոթանալ նշածս նյութերին:


Բայց զգում ե՞ք թե ազգովի ինչ տափակության մեջ ենք ընկած իսկապես: Աշխարհը վազուց արդեն վիճում ա թե "ով պետք ա լինի", իսկ մենք դեռ վիճում ենք թե "ինչպե՞ս պետք ա անցնի":

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ որ դու էլ ես մեղավոր էդ հարցում, մի կասկածի, օրինակ ես վստահ եմ


Այս դեպքում  ասելիքի պակասը  փորձվում է  լրացնել  դիմացինին անհիմն մեղադրանքներ  ներկայացնելու  միջոցով:

Ամեն դեպքում փորձեմ պարզաբանել  թե  պատասխանատվություն կրել  ասելով  ինչ  նկատի ունեմ:
Սովորաբար  մարտի մեկյան  դեպքերի  պատճառների ուսումնասիրությունները եվ մեղավորների  բացահայտման փորձերը   սահմանափակվում են այդ  օրվա, եվ  այդ  օրերին  նախորդող  մի քանի օրերի   ընթացքում  տեղի  ունեցած  իրադարձությունների  քննարկումներով:
Սակայն  մարտի 1-ը հետեվանքն է  այն բարոյահոգեբանական  մթնոլորտի  որը  տիրել է  եվ  տիրում է  Հայաստանում  վերջին  մի քանի  10, եթե ոչ  100- ամյակների ընթացքում:
 Իսկ սեփական  ազգի  հետագա  ճակատագրի  նկատմաբ  պատասխանատվություն  կրել  նշանակում  է,  աչք  չփակել  անարդարությունների  նկատմամբ, մանր  մունր եվ  մեծ օրինախախտումների նկատմամբ  անհանդուրժող  լինել,դիմացինի  արժանապատվությունը  հարգել, փորձել  հնարավորինս  սիրել  եվ  հարգել  սեփական  ազգը, պրոպագանդել  ազգային մշակույթ, պահպանել  ազգային  մշակույթային կոթողները,   ԻՍԿ  ԱՅՍ  ԱՄԵՆԸ  ՄԵԶԱՆԻՑ  ՅՈՒՐԱՔԱՆՉՅՈՒՐԻ  ՊԱՐՏՔՆ Է  ԱՅԼ ՈՉ  ԹԵ  ՄԻԱՅՆ  ԱՅՆ ԱՆՁԱՆՑ ՈՐՈՆՔ  ԿԱՆԳՆԱԾ  ԵՆ ԿԱՌԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ  ՂԵԿԻՆ:----------------------կաշառք տալ, կաշառք  վերցնել, փողոցում աղբ  նետել,սեփական աշխատանքը բարեխիղճ  չկատարել, հայերի  բաժանել  ղարաբաղցի, ապարանցի, գյումրեցի,երեվանցիների........ազգային արժանապատվությունը նսեմացնել, թուրքական  երաժշտություն լսել, գնալ  անթալիա  հանգստանալու, կանանց իրավունքները  ոտնահարել դիմացինին հարգելու  չափանիշ դարձնել  ջիպի,եվ  թանկարժեք  բջջայինի  առկայությունը........................................................ահա  այն  ցուցակի  չնչին  տողոսը, որոնց նկատմամբ  հանդուրժող  լինելը կարող  է բերել  այնպիսի ողբերգության ինչպիսին  մարտի  1 էր:

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ սեփական  ազգի  հետագա  ճակատագրի  նկատմաբ  պատասխանատվություն  կրել  նշանակում  է,  աչք  չփակել  անարդարությունների  նկատմամբ, մանր  մունր եվ  մեծ օրինախախտումների նկատմամբ  անհանդուրժող  լինել,դիմացինի  արժանապատվությունը  հարգել, փորձել  հնարավորինս  սիրել  եվ  հարգել  սեփական  ազգը, պրոպագանդել  ազգային մշակույթ, պահպանել  ազգային  մշակույթային կոթողները,   ԻՍԿ  ԱՅՍ  ԱՄԵՆԸ  ՄԵԶԱՆԻՑ  ՅՈՒՐԱՔԱՆՉՅՈՒՐԻ  ՊԱՐՏՔՆ Է  ԱՅԼ ՈՉ  ԹԵ  ՄԻԱՅՆ  ԱՅՆ ԱՆՁԱՆՑ ՈՐՈՆՔ  ԿԱՆԳՆԱԾ  ԵՆ ԿԱՌԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ  ՂԵԿԻՆ:----------------------կաշառք տալ, կաշառք  վերցնել, փողոցում աղբ  նետել,սեփական աշխատանքը բարեխիղճ  չկատարել, հայերի  բաժանել  ղարաբաղցի, ապարանցի, գյումրեցի,երեվանցիների........ազգային արժանապատվությունը նսեմացնել, թուրքական  երաժշտություն լսել, գնալ  անթալիա  հանգստանալու, կանանց իրավունքները  ոտնահարել դիմացինին հարգելու  չափանիշ դարձնել  ջիպի,եվ  թանկարժեք  բջջայինի  առկայությունը........................................................ահա  այն  ցուցակի  չնչին  տողոսը, որոնց նկատմամբ  հանդուրժող  լինելը կարող  է բերել  այնպիսի ողբերգության ինչպիսին  մարտի  1 էր:


Լավ ես ասում, բայց եթե դա փորձում ես անել, ու քեզ մի հինգ րոպե հետո տանում են "ուղղիչ աշխատանքային գաղու՞թ", կամ ավելի վատ, սնայպեռը դրուծ շենքի կտուրից գյուլլում ա՞:
Ես քո ասածը տեղին կլինր, եթե համ կաշառակերը պիստալետ ունենար համ էլ կաշառատուն: Էն ժամանակ կարաիր ասեիր որ եթե չես ուզում տաս, հանի գյուլլի: Իսկ հիմա բոլոր կաշառատւոները զենքից զրկված են, իսկ կաշաակերները մինչև ականջները զինված

----------

Մարկիզ (26.01.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, Մարտի 1-ի ամենամեծ մեղավորը քո նման մտածողներն են որոնց համար 1 տարի անց այդպես էլ պարզ չեղավ թե ժողովուրդը ինչու էր ցույցի դուրս եկել, որոնց համար փողոցներում մարդկանց սպանելը լրիվ ընդունելի ու օրինական ձև է իշխանության գալու, որոնց համար հանրահավաքներն ու երթերը հանցագործություններ են, որոնց համար ընտրություն կեղծելը սկսել է 96-ից մոռանալով 80 տարվա սովետական "հարուստ" փորձը…
> 
> Չամիչ ջան, քո մտածելակերպը հենց այն է ինչից մեր ժողովուրդը պետք է ազատվի


Առաջին  հերթին  մեզանից  յուրաքանչյուրը  պետք  է  փորձի  ի՛ր  մեջ  փնտրել  արատներ  որից  պետք  է  փորձել  ազատվել: Իսկ  եթե  դուք  ձեր  մեջի արատները  չտեսնելով փորձում եք  մատնացույց  անել  դիմացինի արատներին, եվ  ավելին , փորձում եք  այնպիսի  մեղադրանքներ ներկայացնել ինչպիսին  սպանությունները  եվ  բռնությունները  ընդունելի երեվույթ  համարելը,  ապա, ես  անում եմ  մեկ հետեվություն որ դուք  պարզապես  զուրկ եք ինքնատիրապետումից:

Ես  շատ  բարձր եմ  գնահատում  ցույցերի  դուրս  գալու մեր  ժողովրդի  բարձր  պատրաստակամությունը, բայց նախ  պետք  է  հասկանալ  թե  ում  կազմակերպած  ցույցերին է պետք  դուրս  գալ  կամ  դուրս  չգալ:

Սովետական  տարիների  կեղծիքների  հարուստ փորձը  դուք  չէ որ  պետք  է  ինձ  հիշեցնեք, եվ  դա  ոչ մի կերպ   չի արդարացնում նորանկախ  հանրապետության առաջին  նախագահի  96-ի  կործանարար  կեղծիքները: Եվ  աչք  փակել  այդ  կեղծիքների  վրա  ընդամենը  պատճառաբանելով  որ  դրանից ավելի  վատ  կեղծիքներել են եղել  պարզապես  անընդունելի  է:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Լավ ես ասում, բայց եթե դա փորձում ես անել, ու քեզ մի հինգ րոպե հետո տանում են "ուղղիչ աշխատանքային գաղու՞թ", կամ ավելի վատ, սնայպեռը դրուծ շենքի կտուրից գյուլլում ա՞:
> Ես քո ասածը տեղին կլինր, եթե համ կաշառակերը պիստալետ ունենար համ էլ կաշառատուն: Էն ժամանակ կարաիր ասեիր որ եթե չես ուզում տաս, հանի գյուլլի: Իսկ հիմա բոլոր կաշառատւոները զենքից զրկված են, իսկ կաշաակերները մինչև ականջները զինված 
> __________________


Քանի՞ անգամ եք  փերձել  արդարության  համար  պայքարել: եվ  քանի՞անգամ եք  փողոցում աղբ  չնետելու, կաշառք  չտալու, բարեխիղճ աշխատելու,  ազգային  արժանապատվության  զգացումից ելնելով  անթալիա  չգնալու, թուրքական երաժշտություն  չլսելու, ղարաբաղցիներին, ապարանցիներին  չհայհոյելու,   ազգային  մշակույթային  կոթողների  շրջակա  տարածքները  աղբանոց  չվերացելու  համար  հայտնվել  աշխատանքային գաղությում՞՞՞՞՞՞՞

----------


## Chuk

> Այս դեպքում  ասելիքի պակասը  փորձվում է  լրացնել  դիմացինին անհիմն մեղադրանքներ  ներկայացնելու  միջոցով:
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում փորձեմ պարզաբանել  թե  պատասխանատվություն կրել  ասելով  ինչ  նկատի ունեմ:
> Սովորաբար  մարտի մեկյան  դեպքերի  պատճառների ուսումնասիրությունները եվ մեղավորների  բացահայտման փորձերը   սահմանափակվում են այդ  օրվա, եվ  այդ  օրերին  նախորդող  մի քանի օրերի   ընթացքում  տեղի  ունեցած  իրադարձությունների  քննարկումներով:
> Սակայն  մարտի 1-ը հետեվանքն է  այն բարոյահոգեբանական  մթնոլորտի  որը  տիրել է  եվ  տիրում է  Հայաստանում  վերջին  մի քանի  10, եթե ոչ  100- ամյակների ընթացքում:
>  Իսկ սեփական  ազգի  հետագա  ճակատագրի  նկատմաբ  պատասխանատվություն  կրել  նշանակում  է,  աչք  չփակել  անարդարությունների  նկատմամբ, մանր  մունր եվ  մեծ օրինախախտումների նկատմամբ  անհանդուրժող  լինել,դիմացինի  արժանապատվությունը  հարգել, փորձել  հնարավորինս  սիրել  եվ  հարգել  սեփական  ազգը, պրոպագանդել  ազգային մշակույթ, պահպանել  ազգային  մշակույթային կոթողները,   ԻՍԿ  ԱՅՍ  ԱՄԵՆԸ  ՄԵԶԱՆԻՑ  ՅՈՒՐԱՔԱՆՉՅՈՒՐԻ  ՊԱՐՏՔՆ Է  ԱՅԼ ՈՉ  ԹԵ  ՄԻԱՅՆ  ԱՅՆ ԱՆՁԱՆՑ ՈՐՈՆՔ  ԿԱՆԳՆԱԾ  ԵՆ ԿԱՌԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ  ՂԵԿԻՆ:----------------------կաշառք տալ, կաշառք  վերցնել, փողոցում աղբ  նետել,սեփական աշխատանքը բարեխիղճ  չկատարել, հայերի  բաժանել  ղարաբաղցի, ապարանցի, գյումրեցի,երեվանցիների........ազգային արժանապատվությունը նսեմացնել, թուրքական  երաժշտություն լսել, գնալ  անթալիա  հանգստանալու, կանանց իրավունքները  ոտնահարել դիմացինին հարգելու  չափանիշ դարձնել  ջիպի,եվ  թանկարժեք  բջջայինի  առկայությունը........................................................ահա  այն  ցուցակի  չնչին  տողոսը, որոնց նկատմամբ  հանդուրժող  լինելը կարող  է բերել  այնպիսի ողբերգության ինչպիսին  մարտի  1 էր:


Այս դեպքում կոնկրետ ասելիքի պակասը լրացվում է ընդհանուր դատողություններով, աշխարհի ամբողջ արատների շարադրմամբ, ու կոնկրետ խնդրի կողքով անցնելով:

Երբ Պողոսը սպանում է Պետրոսին, ապա ուսումնասիրում ու պարզում են սպանելու բուն պատճառը, ասենք Պետրոսը գողացել է Պողոսի ձիու քուռակին: Դու ես դեպքում վարվում ես էսպես, ասում ես, այս սպանության պատճառն այն էր, որ գյուղը տարիներ շարունակ գտնվում էր սոցիալական խայտառակ վիճակում, մի քանի տարի երաշտ եկավ, վերջին տարին կարկուտն ամբողջ բերքը ոչնչացրեց, սատկել էին գյուղի կենդանիների մեծ մասը, երեխաները կիսասոված էին ման գալիս, Բարդուղիմեոսը թռել էր Մոսկվա դրա համար նրա կինը կենակցում էր Սրափիոնի հետ, այլանդակ բարքեր էին դրսևորվել, շարունակ գողություններ էին տեղի ունենում, իսկ գյուղի կենտրոնական ջրհորի պռունկը կոտրվել էր:

Անշուշտ այս ամենը ճիշտ էր ու այս ամենի համար պատասխանատվություն են կրում բազումները, բայց մենք էս պահին խոսում ենք կոնկրետ ծանր հանցագործության մասին, որը գործել են իշխանությունները: Ու իմ մեղադրանքը՝ քեզ ուղղված իհարկե անհիմն չէր, որովհետև դու մեկն ես այն անհիմն ու առանց կոնկրետ ասելիքի խոսողներից, որ լղոզված մտքերով, խելոք դեմքի արտահայտությամբ տրամաբանական ընթացքի մեծ բացով վերլուծություններ ներկայացնելով, հանցավոր անուշադրությամբ կանաչ ճանապարհ ես փորձում բացել հանցավոր իշխանությունների համար, դառնալով նրանց մեղքի հավասար կրողը, պատասխանատուներից մեկը:

----------

murmushka (25.01.2009), Գալաթեա (26.01.2009), Կտրուկ (25.01.2009), Մարկիզ (26.01.2009), Քամի (25.01.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ու իմ մեղադրանքը՝ քեզ ուղղված իհարկե անհիմն չէր, որովհետև դու մեկն ես այն անհիմն ու առանց կոնկրետ ասելիքի խոսողներից, որ լղոզված մտքերով, խելոք դեմքի արտահայտությամբ տրամաբանական ընթացքի մեծ բացով վերլուծություններ ներկայացնելով, հանցավոր անուշադրությամբ կանաչ ճանապարհ ես փորձում բացել հանցավոր իշխանությունների համար, դառնալով նրանց մեղքի հավասար կրողը, պատասխանատուներից մեկը: 
> __________________


Տվյալ  դեպքում  կոնկրետ  ասելիքը  սահմանափակվեց  մեղադրանքների  շարանով, համեված  բառապաշարի  բաժինց վերցրած  վիրավորանքների  համար  նախատեսված  շնորհաշատ արտահայտություններով: Հազիվ թե  այս  հարցում ես գտնվեմ այդչափ   շնորհաշատ:

Իսկ ես կփորձեմ  նորից  հանդես գալ կոնկրետ  ասելիքով:

Գիտությունը վերջապես հանգել է  այն  համոզման, որ  եթե մարդը  հիվանդացել է, ապա պետք է  բուժել ոչ թե  հիվանությունը  այլ  մարդուն:
Հոգեբանները բազմիցս վկայում են  մեր  հասարակության  մեջ  տիրող  ոչ առողջ  մթնոլորտի  մասին, որպեսզի  նորից  չլինեն  մարտի  մեկեր, պետք  է  բուժել հասարակությունը, այլ ոչ  թե  սահմանափակվել  ամբողջ  մեղքի  բաժինը բարդելով  մի  քանի  հոգու  վրա:
Իսկ հասարակության  մասնիկ են  կազմում մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը այլ  ոչ  թե միայն  մարտի  մեկյան  դեպքերի  մասնակիցները, կամ  կազմակերպիչները: Եվ Ի՞նչ  եք  կարծում, եթե  այս  նախագահից  ազատվեք, եվ իշխանության  ղեկը ստանձնի մեկ ուրիշը, ամեն ինչ  միանգամից կփոխվի, եվ  բոլորը կսկսեն ապրել ուրախ ու  բախտավոր՞՞՞՞՞՞ չե՞ն  գտնվի  մարդիկ ովքեր  նորցի  կսկսեն  պայքարել  կեղծված ընտրությունների, չարդարացված  սպասումների համար::
ԵՍ  ԳԻՏԱԿՑՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՈՐ  ԱՊՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՈՉ  ԱՌՈՂՋ  ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՈՒՄ,ԵՎ  ՉԵՄ  ՍՊԱՍՈՒՄ ՄԻՆՉԵՎ  ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ  ԴԱՌՆԱ  ԱՌՈՂՋ, ՈՐ ԵՍ  ՍԿՍԵՄ ԻՆՁ  ԶԳԱԼ ԼԻԱՐԺԵՔ, ԵՎ  ԵՐՋԱՆԻԿ, ԵՍ  ԳԻՏԱԿՑՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՈՐ ՊԵՏՔ Է  ՍԿՍԵՄ ԻՆՁՆԻՑ  ՈՐ , ՀԵՏՈ ԿԱՐՈՂԱՆԱՄ ԴԱՍՏԻԱՐԱԿԵԼ  ՀԱՅԱՍԵՐ ԶԱՎԱԿՆԵՐ, ԵՎ ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆՔՈՒՄ  ՈՒՆԵՆԱՆՔ  ԱՌՈՂՋ  ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ:

Եվ պետք  չէ  սպասել  որ  հանկարծ երկնքից  կիջնի սուրբ  եվ  անարատ  նախագահ,եվ  մեզ  բոլորիս  կախարդական  փայտիկով միանգամից կազատի  բոլոր  պրոբլեմներից  եվ հոգսերից:

----------

Բիձա (17.08.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (25.01.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Պատասխանատու է այն մարդը, ով սկսեց այս ամենը. մարտի մեկի դեպքերի պատասխանատուն դա Լեւոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանն է։ Իսկ թե ո՞վ է մեղավոր…չեմ կարծում լինի մի մարդ, որ կարողանա ճիշտը տեսնել այս խառը խաղերի մեջ։ Ապրելով Հայրենիքում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ ամեն ինչ գիտեք։ 

Որոշում են թագավորին սպանել. սպանող խումբն առաջարկում է կախել նրան։ Խորհուրդ տվողներն ասում են,–մի կախեք այդպես, այլ ձերբակալեք, հետո կազմակերպեք նրա փախուստը, որից հետո նոր հանգիստ խղճով կրկին ձերբակալեք եւ սպանեք. այսպիսին է քաղաքականությունը…ես ուզում եմ հեռու լինել դրանից։

----------


## Elmo

> Պատասխանատու է այն մարդը, ով սկսեց այս ամենը. մարտի մեկի դեպքերի պատասխանատուն դա Լեւոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանն է։ Իսկ թե ո՞վ է մեղավոր…չեմ կարծում լինի մի մարդ, որ կարողանա ճիշտը տեսնել այս խառը խաղերի մեջ։ Ապրելով Հայրենիքում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ ամեն ինչ գիտեք։ 
> 
> Որոշում են թագավորին սպանել. սպանող խումբն առաջարկում է կախել նրան։ Խորհուրդ տվողներն ասում են,–մի կախեք այդպես, այլ ձերբակալեք, հետո կազմակերպեք նրա փախուստը, որից հետո նոր հանգիստ խղճով կրկին ձերբակալեք եւ սպանեք. այսպիսին է քաղաքականությունը…ես ուզում եմ հեռու լինել դրանից։


Ուզում ես ասել, որ անգիտակցաբար հեղափոխության վազող խաբված ժողովրդին կարելի ա նաև գյուլել ու գյուլողը անմեղ ա՞: Տենց լինի պետք ա երեխեքին էլ գյուլեն, երբ մետաղալարը ձեռքին վազում են , որ մտցնեն հոսանքի վարդակի մեջ: Թե խի՞ են կանգնացնում ու ձեռքը բռնում....
Լևոնը մեղավոր ա, համաձայն եմ + սեփական ատելությունս Լևոնի նկատմամբ կասեմ, որ նա առավել քան մեղավոր ա, որովհետև լավ պետք ա ճանաչեր իրա աճացրած մարդասպաննեն: Բայց սպանողն էլ Լևոնից պակաս մեղավոր չի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պատասխանատու է այն մարդը, ով սկսեց այս ամենը. մարտի մեկի դեպքերի պատասխանատուն դա Լեւոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանն է։ Իսկ թե ո՞վ է մեղավոր…չեմ կարծում լինի մի մարդ, որ կարողանա ճիշտը տեսնել այս խառը խաղերի մեջ։ Ապրելով Հայրենիքում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ ամեն ինչ գիտեք։ 
> 
> Որոշում են թագավորին սպանել. սպանող խումբն առաջարկում է կախել նրան։ Խորհուրդ տվողներն ասում են,–մի կախեք այդպես, այլ ձերբակալեք, հետո կազմակերպեք նրա փախուստը, որից հետո նոր հանգիստ խղճով կրկին ձերբակալեք եւ սպանեք. այսպիսին է քաղաքականությունը…ես ուզում եմ հեռու լինել դրանից։


Հակոբ ջան, դու տեղից էլ հեռու ես քաղաքականությունից ու ասեմ՝ երանի քեզ :Wink:   :Smile: 
Ինչպես թե չենք կարող ասել, թե ով է մեղավոր? Կարող ենք ու այն էլ ինչպես: Կարևոր էլ չէ, թե հայրենիքում ես, թե ոչ: Մեղավորը իշխանությունն է. գիտես ինչու? Որովհետև պետության առաջնային ֆունկցիան մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանությունն է և սոցիալական անվտանգության ապահովումը: Իսկ մարտի 1-ին ամբողջ աշխարհը տեսավ, թե մեր պետության առաջնային ֆունկցիան որն էր

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ հասարակության մասնիկ են կազմում մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը այլ ոչ թե միայն մարտի մեկյան դեպքերի մասնակիցները, կամ կազմակերպիչները: Եվ Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, եթե այս նախագահից ազատվեք, եվ իշխանության ղեկը ստանձնի մեկ ուրիշը, ամեն ինչ միանգամից կփոխվի, եվ բոլորը կսկսեն ապրել ուրախ ու բախտավոր


Դու բացառիկ տաղանդ ունես բառերի հսկա շարան ներկայացնելով հանդիսատեսին ըստ էության ոչինչ չասել, այլ արտահայտել ընդամենը համընդհանուր ճշմարտությունների մի փոքրիկ հատվածի ընդհանրացված խոսք, այդ խոսքը ներկայացնելով կոնտեքստից դուրս ու իմիտացիա ստեղծելով, որ բլա, խելոք բան ասեցի, ծափահարություններ բերեք:

Տարօրինակաբար դու հայտարարելով որ բոլորը մեղավոր են ու դա հիմնավորելու համար նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ ձևակերպված ձևով փաստարկներ բերելով, ու թվում է թե ընդունելով որ ինքդ ունես մեղավորության քո բաժինը, հանկարծ վրդովում ու սկսում ես բառերի իրականում իմաստային չկապակցված շարան ներկայացնել, երբ որ կողքից մեկ ուրիշն է ասում, որ մեղավոր ես: Իհարկե մեղավոր ես սիրելիս, ինչպես որ ես եմ մեղավոր (անշուշտ ունեմ իմ մեղավորության բաժինը, ու ի տարբերություն քեզ ու քո նման ճշմարտությունները լղոզող խեղաթյուրողների ես դա իսկապես ընդունում ու հասկանում եմ, այլ ոչ թե բարձրաձայնում ու գոռում որպես իմ օբյեկտիվության ու խելքի ցուցանիշ ներկայացնելու համար, իսկ իրականում լրիվ ուրիշ պատկերացումներ ունենալով): Ու կրկին կրկնում եմ, որ այս թեման քննարկում է մարտի 1-ի սարսափելի ոճրագործության, մարդու ազատ արտահայտման խոչընդոտման, սպանությունների, թալանի, մարդու ազատության վրա բռնանալու քստմնելի հանցագործության հիմնական պատասխանատուներին, որոնք ցանկացած նորմալ բանականություն ունեցող մարդ գիտի որ այսօրվա իշխանություններն են: Ու բնավ պարտադիր չէ այս հանցանքի հանցագործներին գտնելու համար հիշել թե ինչի համար հայերը 301-ին ընդունեցին  քրիստոնեությունը, իսկ 96 թվականին Վազգեն Մանուկյանը  գրոհեց Ազգային Ժողովը: Դա ընդամենը եղելությունից ու կատարված հանցագործությունից համընդհանուր ուշադրությունը շեղելու ճղճիմ ու ապաշնորհ փորձ է, որը բարեբախտաբար քեզ ու քո համա«գաղափարակիցներին» չի կարող հաջողվել:

Շարունակելով ասեմ, որ ի տարբերություն քո նման ճամարտակողներին մեր նմանների խնդիրը չէ իշխանության ղեկը մեկից մյուսի ձեռքը հանձնելը ու մեր գաղափարախոսությունը չի սահմանափակվում աթոռի մասին փոքրոգի պատկերացումներով, իսկ մեր պայքարը ոչ թե իշխանափոխության, այլ հասարակության ու հասարակության գիտակցության առողջացման վեհանձն պրոցես է, որը ի պատիվ իրեն հրաշալի իրականացնում է նոր ձևավորված, բայց այսօրվա դրությամբ Հայաստանի ամենահզոր քաղաքական կառույցը՝ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը: Այնպես որ մի փորձեք ձեր ստորակարգ պատկերացումները պարուրաձև փաթաթել մեր գլուխներին ու ձևացնել, արտաքին պատկեր ստեղծել, թե ինչ-որ վեհ գաղափարներից խոսեցիք:

Ու այո՛, ես ձեզ ուղղված պատասխաններիս մեջ գաղափարական քննարկում չեմ անցկացրել, քանզի ձեր գրառումներում առկա չէ որևէ տառ, որը կարող է սկիզբ ծառայել գաղփարական բանավեճի, տեսակետների հավասակշռված ու իմաստավորված բախման, հետևաբար սահմանափակվում եմ ընդամենը որոշ չափով զգացմունքային, իրականում խիստ ձանձրացած կերպով, համընդհանուր ճշմարտությունների մի փոքրիկ հատվածի հերթական անգամ ձևակերպմամբ ու ձեզ հասցեավորելով, հուսով, որ գոնե դրանից հետո չեք ընտրի քննարկման մեջ մտնելու ապաշնորհ տարբերակը, որն է այլոց տրամաբանությունը ու գիտակցությունը կասկածի տակ դնելով վստահ տոնով անհեթություններն ասելը, բայց երբ որ ձեր տրամաբանությունն է կասկածի տակ դրվում, դիմել բանավեճի մեջ ամենաէժանագին տարբերակին՝ դիմացինին մեղադրելով ասելիքի բացակայության մեջ, երբ իրականում ինքներդ ասելիք չունեք, այլ ընդամենը ունեք սերտած բառացանկ:

հ.գ. Գրառմանս մեջ, ի դեպ, չկա որևէ վիրավորանք: Ընդամենը ամենքին հասկանալի ճշմարտությունների ձևակերպում է:

----------

dvgray (26.01.2009), murmushka (25.01.2009), Գալաթեա (26.01.2009), Մարկիզ (26.01.2009), Քամի (25.01.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Պատասխանատու է այն մարդը, ով սկսեց այս ամենը. մարտի մեկի դեպքերի պատասխանատուն դա Լեւոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանն է։


 էս տրամաբանությամբ թույլ կտաք եզրակացնել .որ  ավարայրի զոհերի մեղավորն էլ  Վարդան Մամիկոնյանն էր։ :Shok:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (25.01.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> էս տրամաբանությամբ թույլ կտաք եզրակացնել .որ  ավարայրի զոհերի մեղավորն էլ  Վարդան Մամիկոնյանն էր։


Այդ իսկ է։

----------


## Chuk

> Այդ իսկ է։


Կարծում եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցն է մեղավոր, որ հայերեն տառերը ստեղծեց ու նաև դրա շնորհիվ չձուլվեցինք այլոց ու այս ամենը եղավ... չնայած չէ, ավելի խորն ուսումնասիրելու դեպքում կտեսնենք, որ Հիսուսն է մեղավոր... ավելի ճիշտ Հայր Աստվածը, որ ստեղծեց մարդուն:

Կարելի է երջանկանալ, վերջապես գտանք հիմնական պատասխանատուին  :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Դու բացառիկ տաղանդ ունես բառերի հսկա շարան ներկայացնելով հանդիսատեսին ըստ էության ոչինչ չասել, այլ արտահայտել ընդամենը համընդհանուր ճշմարտությունների մի փոքրիկ հատվածի ընդհանրացված խոսք, այդ խոսքը ներկայացնելով կոնտեքստից դուրս ու իմիտացիա ստեղծելով, որ բլա, խելոք բան ասեցի, ծափահարություններ բերեք:
> 
> Տարօրինակաբար դու հայտարարելով որ բոլորը մեղավոր են ու դա հիմնավորելու համար նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ ձևակերպված ձևով փաստարկներ բերելով, ու թվում է թե ընդունելով որ ինքդ ունես մեղավորության քո բաժինը, հանկարծ վրդովում ու սկսում ես բառերի իրականում իմաստային չկապակցված շարան ներկայացնել, երբ որ կողքից մեկ ուրիշն է ասում, որ մեղավոր ես: Իհարկե մեղավոր ես սիրելիս, ինչպես որ ես եմ մեղավոր (անշուշտ ունեմ իմ մեղավորության բաժինը, ու ի տարբերություն քեզ ու քո նման ճշմարտությունները լղոզող խեղաթյուրողների ես դա իսկապես ընդունում ու հասկանում եմ, այլ ոչ թե բարձրաձայնում ու գոռում որպես իմ օբյեկտիվության ու խելքի ցուցանիշ ներկայացնելու համար, իսկ իրականում լրիվ ուրիշ պատկերացումներ ունենալով): Ու կրկին կրկնում եմ, որ այս թեման քննարկում է մարտի 1-ի սարսափելի ոճրագործության, մարդու ազատ արտահայտման խոչընդոտման, սպանությունների, թալանի, մարդու ազատության վրա բռնանալու քստմնելի հանցագործության հիմնական պատասխանատուներին, որոնք ցանկացած նորմալ բանականություն ունեցող մարդ գիտի որ այսօրվա իշխանություններն են: Ու բնավ պարտադիր չէ այս հանցանքի հանցագործներին գտնելու համար հիշել թե ինչի համար հայերը 301-ին ընդունեցին քրիստոնեությունը, իսկ 96 թվականին Վազգեն Մանուկյանը գրոհեց Ազգային Ժողովը: Դա ընդամենը եղելությունից ու կատարված հանցագործությունից համընդհանուր ուշադրությունը շեղելու ճղճիմ ու ապաշնորհ փորձ է, որը բարեբախտաբար քեզ ու քո համա«գաղափարակիցներին» չի կարող հաջողվել:
> 
> Շարունակելով ասեմ, որ ի տարբերություն քո նման ճամարտակողներին մեր նմանների խնդիրը չէ իշխանության ղեկը մեկից մյուսի ձեռքը հանձնելը ու մեր գաղափարախոսությունը չի սահմանափակվում աթոռի մասին փոքրոգի պատկերացումներով, իսկ մեր պայքարը ոչ թե իշխանափոխության, այլ հասարակության ու հասարակության գիտակցության առողջացման վեհանձն պրոցես է, որը ի պատիվ իրեն հրաշալի իրականացնում է նոր ձևավորված, բայց այսօրվա դրությամբ Հայաստանի ամենահզոր քաղաքական կառույցը՝ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը: Այնպես որ մի փորձեք ձեր ստորակարգ պատկերացումները պարուրաձև փաթաթել մեր գլուխներին ու ձևացնել, արտաքին պատկեր ստեղծել, թե ինչ-որ վեհ գաղափարներից խոսեցիք:
> 
> Ու այո՛, ես ձեզ ուղղված պատասխաններիս մեջ գաղափարական քննարկում չեմ անցկացրել, քանզի ձեր գրառումներում առկա չէ որևէ տառ, որը կարող է սկիզբ ծառայել գաղփարական բանավեճի, տեսակետների հավասակշռված ու իմաստավորված բախման, հետևաբար սահմանափակվում եմ ընդամենը որոշ չափով զգացմունքային, իրականում խիստ ձանձրացած կերպով, համընդհանուր ճշմարտությունների մի փոքրիկ հատվածի հերթական անգամ ձևակերպմամբ ու ձեզ հասցեավորելով, հուսով, որ գոնե դրանից հետո չեք ընտրի քննարկման մեջ մտնելու ապաշնորհ տարբերակը, որն է այլոց տրամաբանությունը ու գիտակցությունը կասկածի տակ դնելով վստահ տոնով անհեթություններն ասելը, բայց երբ որ ձեր տրամաբանությունն է կասկածի տակ դրվում, դիմել բանավեճի մեջ ամենաէժանագին տարբերակին՝ դիմացինին մեղադրելով ասելիքի բացակայության մեջ, երբ իրականում ինքներդ ասելիք չունեք, այլ ընդամենը ունեք սերտած բառացանկ:
> 
> հ.գ. Գրառմանս մեջ, ի դեպ, չկա որևէ վիրավորանք: Ընդամենը ամենքին հասկանալի ճշմարտությունների ձևակերպում է: 
> ...


հուսով եմ  այս  անգամ  դուք  ձեր   բառապաշարի  պահոցներում  եղած, վիրավորանքների  համար  նախատեսված  ո՞ղջ  պաշարը  ցույց  տվեցիք:
Եթե  այո, ապա արժանանում եք  իմ  ծափահարություններին, եթե  ոչ  ապա  հուսով  եմ  կհայտնվի եվս  մեկը  ով  կոգեշնչի  ձեզ  ցույց  տալու  այդ  պահոցների  ողջ  պարունակությունը, եվ առիթ  կտա  ձեզ, ձեր  երեվակայության  թռիչքի շնորհիվ  հասնել  նոր  ձեռքբերումների  այդ  ոլորտում:  

Մաղթում եմ  անսպառ  երեվակայություն:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (26.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> հուսով եմ  այս  անգամ  դուք  ձեր   բառապաշարի  պահոցներում  եղած, վիրավորանքների  համար  նախատեսված  ո՞ղջ  պաշարը  ցույց  տվեցիք:
> Եթե  այո, ապա արժանանում եք  իմ  ծափահարություններին, եթե  ոչ  ապա  հուսով  եմ  կհայտնվի եվս  մեկը  ով  կոգեշնչի  ձեզ  ցույց  տալու  այդ  պահոցների  ողջ  պարունակությունը, եվ առիթ  կտա  ձեզ, ձեր  երեվակայության  թռիչքի շնորհիվ  հասնել  նոր  ձեռքբերումների  այդ  ոլորտում:  
> 
> Մաղթում եմ  անսպառ  երեվակայություն:


Անչափ շնորհակալ եմ հարգելիս  :Smile: 
Հատուկ ձեր համար կրկնեմ, որ իմ գրառման մեջ ոչ մի վիրավորական ձևակերպում կամ վիրավորական խոսք չկար, ընդամենը ճշմարտության շարադրում էր: Սակայն մյուս կողմից ասեմ, որ եթե դուք դա համարել եք վիրավորական, ապա կա հույսի փոքր ցոլք, որ իմ այսպես կոչված «բարոյական ապտակները» (գուցե չափազանցնում եմ, բայց ոչինչ), իրենց նպատակին հասան, ունեին ճիշտ ուղղվածություն, և ամեն ինչ ճիշտ էր ընկալվել:

Այսուհանդերձ նվաստիս թույլ տվեք նկատել, որ թեմաների քննարկումները նախատեսված չեն միմյանց ականջները շոյող բարեկիրթ հաճոյախոսություններ փոխանցելու կամ այլ կերպ մեկը մյուսի մասին կարծիքն արտահայտելու համար: Փառք Աստծու, նման նպատակների համար բացված թեմաներն ակումբում պակասություն չեն անում, այնպես որ թախանձագին խնդրում, պաղատում, աղաչում ու հորդորում եմ, այուսհետ ըստ թեմայի ասելիք չունենալու դեպքում պարզապես մի ծանրաբեռնեք ձեր համակարգչի ստեղնաշարի նուրբ ստեղները, որոնք բնավ նախատեսված չեն ակումբում կանոնները խախտող և այլ անձին ուղղված գրառումներ կատարելու համար: Հուսամ ըմբռնումով կմոտենաք հարցին, հակառակ դեպքում հասկացեք, որ այդ գործողությունները կբերեն ավելորդ լարված իրավիճակի, այդ լարումը պարպելու համար գուցե սոցիալական բունտ լինի, սոցիալական բունտը կանխելու համար իշխանությունները գուցե էլի բիրտ ուժ կիրառեն ու դուք ակամա դառնաք ոչ միայն մի նոր մարտի 1-ի պատասխանատուն, այլև անմիջական կազմակերպիչը:

Միշտ հարգանքով և առանց վիրավորանքի նշույլի՝ լղոզված մտքեր չհասկացող, բայց ձեզ ընդունող, Արտակ

----------

Mephistopheles (27.01.2009), murmushka (26.01.2009), Գալաթեա (26.01.2009), Հայկօ (26.01.2009), Մարկիզ (26.01.2009), Տրիբուն (26.01.2009), Քամի (26.01.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> գնալ անթալիա հանգստանալու


ինձ էս պահն ա դուր եկել ամենաշատը

իսկ կարա՞մ համ գնամ հանգտստանալու, համ էլ օրինապահ քաղաքցի լինեմ, ասենք կաշառք չտամ ու չվերցնեմ, թե՞ մեկը մյուսին բացառում է

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես շատ բարձր եմ գնահատում ցույցերի դուրս գալու մեր ժողովրդի բարձր պատրաստակամությունը, *բայց նախ պետք է հասկանալ թե ում կազմակերպած ցույցերին է պետք դուրս գալ կամ դուրս չգալ*:


Իսկ օրինակ դուք ու՞մ կազմակերպած ցույցերին էիք պատրաստ գնալ:  Գռազ եմ գալիս, որ բացի «նոր, մաքուր, անարատ, հալալ կաթնակեր, կույս քաղաքական գործիչներ» տիպի պատասխանից ավելի ոչինչ չենք լսելու:

----------

Chuk (26.01.2009), Մարկիզ (26.01.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> իսկ կարա՞մ համ գնամ հանգտստանալու, համ էլ օրինապահ քաղաքցի լինեմ, ասենք կաշառք չտամ ու չվերցնեմ, թե՞ մեկը մյուսին բացառում է 
> __________________


նախ սկզբի  համար  գոնե փորձեր  արեք  հայերենում, այս  կամ  միտքը  արտահայտելու  համար  նախատեսված բառերը օգտագործել  ըստ  նշանակության: Որքան  գիտեմ  կարամ բառ հայերենում  չկա, մաքսիմում լինի կարաս  բառը,  որը  օգտագործվում է  կճճուճ  իմաստով:

Եվ կներեք որ  կպա ձեր  հոգու  նուրբ  լարերին, ոչ  ոք  ձեզ  չի  փորձում  զրկել  անթալիա  գնալու  հաճույքից, ընդամենը  փորձում եմ ասել  որ  ընտրությունը  ձերն է թե   ինչ  երաժշտություն  լսել  եվ  ուր  գնալ  հանգստանալու:

Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալություն որ  հարգեցիք, հարցրիք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եվ կներեք որ կպա ձեր հոգու նուրբ լարերին, ոչ ոք ձեզ չի փորձում զրկել անթալիա գնալու հաճույքից, ընդամենը փորձում եմ ասել որ ընտրությունը ձերն է թե ինչ երաժշտություն լսել եվ ուր գնալ հանգստանալու:


Փորձում էի կիրթ հայերենով գրված մեծ տեքստի մեջ, հասկանալ որոշ երևույթների միջև, Ձեր կողմից բացահայտված պատճառահետևանքյին կապը: Բնականաբար անարդյունք: 

Ոչ ոք չի էլ կարող ինձ որևէ բանից զրկել: Հարցը նրանում, թե ինչպես իրար հետ կապ չունեցող երևույթները կարելի է Հայրուլային մեթոդներով հանրությանը ներկայացնել որպես մտքի փայլատակում: Ու այդ ընթացքում էլ դիմացինին կճճուճոտ ոճաբանության դասեր տալ:

----------

Մարկիզ (26.01.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> նախ սկզբի  համար  գոնե փորձեր  արեք  հայերենում, այս  կամ  միտքը  արտահայտելու  համար  նախատեսված բառերը օգտագործել  ըստ  նշանակության: Որքան  գիտեմ  կարամ բառ հայերենում  չկա, մաքսիմում լինի կարաս  բառը,  որը  օգտագործվում է  կճճուճ  իմաստով:
> 
> Եվ կներեք որ  կպա ձեր  հոգու  նուրբ  լարերին, ոչ  ոք  ձեզ  չի  փորձում  զրկել  անթալիա  գնալու  հաճույքից, ընդամենը  փորձում եմ ասել  որ  ընտրությունը  ձերն է թե   ինչ  երաժշտություն  լսել  եվ  ուր  գնալ  հանգստանալու:
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալություն որ  հարգեցիք, հարցրիք:


Չամիչ, փոխանակ գրառումներդ հիմնավորես, գրագետ գրելու դասախոսություններ ես կարդում: Գրագետ գրելը միմյանց հետ շփվելու պարտադիր նախապայման չի/ինձ նախօրոք ապահովագրում եմ/: 
Երկրորդ, այդքան դժվա՞ր է, պատասխանել այս հարցին՝ «Ո՞վ է մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի ամենամեծ պատասխանատուն», որ գրառումներովդ անդրադարձել ես անգամ նախաքրիստոնեական ժամանակաշրջանին, բայց այդպես էլ չես պատասախանել այդ պարզագույն հարցին…
Հա, ի դեպ, հիշեցնեմ, որ մարտի մեկին նախորդել էին փետրվարի տասնիննի նախագահական խայտառակ ընտրությունները:
Կարծում եմ, դեմ չես, որ «դու» - ով եմ դիմում:

.... <<շնորհակալությունս>> քո գրառմանը պատահական ստացվեց; :Jpit: ))

----------

Chuk (26.01.2009), Norton (27.01.2009), Second Chance (26.01.2009)

----------


## Քամի

> Ոչ ոք չի էլ կարող ինձ որևէ բանից զրկել: Հարցը նրանում, թե ինչպես իրար հետ կապ չունեցող երևույթները կարելի է Հայրուլային մեթոդներով հանրությանը ներկայացնել որպես մտքի փայլատակում: Ու այդ ընթացքում էլ դիմացինին կճճուճոտ ոճաբանության դասեր տալ:


Հատկապես երբ հենց իր իսկ գրառումների մեջ բազմաթիվ բառեր գրվել է սխալ

օրինակները 

նաեվ 
պրեմյերա 
ՄԵՆՔ ԲՈԼՈՐՍ ԵՆՔ ՄԵՂԱՎՈՐ ՏԵՂԻ ՈՒՆԵՑԱ*Ց*Ի ՀԱՄԱՐ:

էլի կա գրեմ՞

----------

Chuk (26.01.2009), Norton (27.01.2009), Մարկիզ (26.01.2009), Տրիբուն (26.01.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հատկապես երբ հենց իր իսկ գրառումների մեջ բազմաթիվ բառեր գրվել է սխալ
> 
> օրինակները 
> 
> նաեվ 
> պրեմյերա 
> ՄԵՆՔ ԲՈԼՈՐՍ ԵՆՔ ՄԵՂԱՎՈՐ ՏԵՂԻ ՈՒՆԵՑԱ*Ց*Ի ՀԱՄԱՐ:
> 
> էլի կա գրեմ՞


ինձ ամենաշատը էս մեկն ա դուր եկել, ընկեր 




> *պրոպագանդել* ազգային մշակույթ, պահպանել ազգային *մշակույթային* կոթողները

----------

Mephistopheles (27.01.2009), Քամի (26.01.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

ժողովուրդ ջան. կարծում եմ տեղին է հիշել ՙընկածին չեն խփում՚ արտահայտությունը։

----------


## Chuk

> նախ սկզբի  համար  գոնե փորձեր  արեք  հայերենում, այս  կամ  միտքը  արտահայտելու  համար  նախատեսված բառերը օգտագործել  ըստ  նշանակության: Որքան  գիտեմ  կարամ բառ հայերենում  չկա, մաքսիմում լինի կարաս  բառը,  որը  օգտագործվում է  կճճուճ  իմաստով:


Վերջապես Մարտի 1-ի պատասխանատունեին նվիրված թեմայում քննարկման իսկական նյութ բացվեց, մենք էլ արդեն գրեթե մեկ տարի է, գլուխ ենք ջարդում ու մտածում ենք, թե այս թեմայում պիտի քաղաքական քննարկումներ անցկացնենք, մեր տպավորություններն ու կարծիքները գրենք՝ հիմնավորումներով ու տրամաբանական ընթացքի ներկայացմամբ, թե ով է հիմնական պատասխանատուն: Ինչպիսի ցավալի միամտություն, չէ՞ որ այս բազմաէջ թեման նախատեսված է բառերի նշանակությունը քննարկելու համար:

Հարգարժան չամիչ, թույլ տվեք ձեր հետ չհամաձայնվել, որ հայերենում _մաքսիմում_ կարաս բառը կա (ի դեպ ավելի նպատակահարմար չէ՞ր լինի օգտագործել «առավելագույն», կամ «ծայրահեղ դեպքում»...): Թույլ տվեք նկատել, որ հայերեն ճկուն լեզվում կան նաև ուրիշ բառեր: Օրինակ մենք ունենք գեղեցիկ «Կարան» բառը, որի իմաստներից մեկով մարմնի տարբեր անդամների միացման տեղն է: Թույլ տվեք նկատել, որ մարտի 1-ին իշխանությունների կողմից անօրինական կերպով օգտագործված զենքի ցավալի հետևանքներից մեկն էլ տարբեր մարդկանց կարանների խախտումն էր: Մենք այստեղ քննարկում ենք հենց այդ անհամաչափ ուժի գործադրման մեղավորներին, կարանների խախտման մեղավորներին... և իհարկե հիմնական մեղավորները իշխանություններն են, իսկ կողքից նպաստում են շատերը, այդ թվում նաև դուք:

Ունենք նաև «*կարամ*ել» բառը, որը ճիշտ է փոխառված բառ է, բայց լայնորեն գործածվող է ու արդեն իսկ մտել է բառարանների մեջ: Ուրեմն թույլ տվեք նկատել, որ մենք քննարկում ենք նաև այս կարամելների հարցը, որովհետև իշխանությունների կողմից կազմված հրոսակախմբերը երբ թալանում էին մոտակայքի խանութները, ապա չեն դիմացել գայթակղությանը ու գողացել են նաև այդ խանութներում առկա կարամելները, հետևաբար այս կարամելները դարձել են քննության հատուկ նյութ ու մենք հիմա այս թեմայում քննարկում ենք նաև նրանց թալանողներին, այդ թալանի հիմնական կազմակերպիչներին, որոնք անշուշտ իշխանություններն են, իսկ դուք հարգելիս, կողքից լուռ ու հանցագործ համաձայնությամբ նրանց օգնողները:

Ի դեպ կ*ճ*ուճը գրվում է մեկ ճ-ով: Եվ ի դեպ կճուճի միակ ընդհանրությունը կարասի հետ այն է, որ երկուսն էլ կավից են: Իսկ իրականում դրանք նույնքան են նույն բանը, որքան որ կաթսան ու թեյնիկը: Թույլ տվեք նկատել, որ կարասը հատուկ կավե աման է՝ նախատեսված հեղուկ պահելու համար, այն դեպքում, երբ կճուճը հատուկ կավե աման է՝ նախատեսված ուտելիք պահելու համար:

Ու նորից թախանձագին, պաղատագին աղերսում եմ, խնդրում եմ, հորդորում եմ, որ ասելիք չունենալու դեպքում չծանրաբեռնեք ձեր ստեղնաշարի նուրբ ստեղներն ու մեր մոնիտորների հատիկաշար փիքսելները, ինչպես նաև մեր ու ձեր թանկագին ժամանակը, հակառակ դեպքում նորից կստացվի, որ ասելիքի բացակայությունը լրավցվել է «լեզվաբանական» դասախոսություններով...

----------

dvgray (27.01.2009), murmushka (27.01.2009), Taurel. . . . (27.01.2009), Մարկիզ (27.01.2009), Վիշապ (26.01.2009), Քամի (27.01.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Առաջին  հերթին  մեզանից  յուրաքանչյուրը  պետք  է  փորձի  ի՛ր  մեջ  փնտրել  արատներ  որից  պետք  է  փորձել  ազատվել: Իսկ  եթե  դուք  ձեր  մեջի արատները  չտեսնելով փորձում եք  մատնացույց  անել  դիմացինի արատներին, եվ  ավելին , փորձում եք  այնպիսի  մեղադրանքներ ներկայացնել ինչպիսին  սպանությունները  եվ  բռնությունները  ընդունելի երեվույթ  համարելը,  ապա, ես  անում եմ  մեկ հետեվություն որ դուք  պարզապես  զուրկ եք ինքնատիրապետումից:
> 
> Ես  շատ  բարձր եմ  գնահատում  ցույցերի  դուրս  գալու մեր  ժողովրդի  բարձր  պատրաստակամությունը, բայց նախ  պետք  է  հասկանալ  թե  ում  կազմակերպած  ցույցերին է պետք  դուրս  գալ  կամ  դուրս  չգալ:
> 
> *Սովետական  տարիների  կեղծիքների  հարուստ փորձը  դուք  չէ որ  պետք  է  ինձ  հիշեցնեք, եվ  դա  ոչ մի կերպ   չի արդարացնում նորանկախ  հանրապետության առաջին  նախագահի  96-ի  կործանարար  կեղծիքները: Եվ  աչք  փակել  այդ  կեղծիքների  վրա  ընդամենը  պատճառաբանելով  որ  դրանից ավելի  վատ  կեղծիքներել են եղել  պարզապես  անընդունելի  է*:


Հարգելի Չամիչ, 

այսինքն ամբողջ սովատական շրջանի հազարավոր անմեղ զոհերով ուղղեկցված փորձը քեզ համար խնդիր չի, Հոկտեմբերի 27-ը որն անուղղակի ձևով (կարելի լի է ասել նաև ուղղակի) կապված է ընդրությունների արդյունքների հետ, քեզ համար խնդիր չէ, մարտի 1-ը 10 զոհերով և տասնյակ անմեղ բանտարկյալներով, խնդիր չէ,… բայց այ 1996-ը առանց զոհի ու բանտարկյալների, քեզ համար հանդուրժելի չէ և ամեն ինչ հենց դրանից էլ սկսվել է…

Չամիչ, դու այս ի՞նչ բարոյական չափանիշներով ես առաջնորդվում… այդ չափանիշների մեջ մարդու կյանքը (էլ չեմ ասում ազատությունն ու իրավունքը) դեր խաղում է թե՞ չէ… իսկ 10 զոհերի վրա աչք փակելը ընդունելի է միայն այն բանի համար որ 96 թիվն դրանից առաջ է եղել, հա՞…

Չամիչ, ինչ հայերենով էլ ուզում ես գրի, քո հանցագործ անտարբերությունը չես քողարկի… դատարկաբանությունները մաքուր լեզուն էլ չի փրկի

----------

Chuk (27.01.2009), dvgray (27.01.2009), murmushka (27.01.2009), Taurel. . . . (27.01.2009), Հայկօ (27.01.2009), Մարկիզ (27.01.2009), Տրիբուն (28.01.2009)

----------


## brat_eu

> Հարգելի Չամիչ, 
> 
> այսինքն ամբողջ սովատական շրջանի հազարավոր անմեղ զոհերով ուղղեկցված փորձը քեզ համար խնդիր չի, Հոկտեմբերի 27-ը որն անուղղակի ձևով (կարելի լի է ասել նաև ուղղակի) կապված է ընդրությունների արդյունքների հետ, քեզ համար խնդիր չէ, մարտի 1-ը 10 զոհերով և տասնյակ անմեղ բանտարկյալներով, խնդիր չէ,… բայց այ 1996-ը առանց զոհի ու բանտարկյալների, քեզ համար հանդուրժելի չէ և ամեն ինչ հենց դրանից էլ սկսվել է…
> 
> Չամիչ, դու այս ի՞նչ բարոյական չափանիշներով ես առաջնորդվում… այդ չափանիշների մեջ մարդու կյանքը (էլ չեմ ասում ազատությունն ու իրավունքը) դեր խաղում է թե՞ չէ… իսկ 10 զոհերի վրա աչք փակելը ընդունելի է միայն այն բանի համար որ 96 թիվն դրանից առաջ է եղել, հա՞…


Իսկ այս տեսահոլովակի մասին ինչ կարող եք ասել՞:Ովքեր են հիմա մեղավորները՞: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ6DR-...eature=related

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ այս տեսահոլովակի մասին ինչ կարող եք ասել՞:Ովքեր են հիմա մեղավորները՞: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ6DR-...eature=related


Կառաջարկեի նախ կարդալ թեման նոր փորձել մտնել բանավեճի մեջ: Մասնավորապես թեման կարդալու դեպքում կտեսնեիք, որ ոչ միայն առաջինը չեք, ով այս վիդեոն նկատել, տեսել է, այլև առաջինը չեք, ով նրա հասցեն տեղադրել է ակումբում, ինչպես նաև կկարդայիք բավական հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ այդ իսկ թեմայի մասին:

հ.գ. Անկախ ամեն ինչից այս վիդեոյի ու հեռախոսային ձայնագրությունների առկայությունը ևս մեկ անգամ փաստում է, որ Հայաստանում մարդիկ չունեն ազատություններ ու որ ոտնահարվում են նրանց տարրական իրավունքները, որոնցից է անձնական կյանք ունենալու իրավունքը:

----------


## brat_eu

> ժողովուրդ ջան. կարծում եմ տեղին է հիշել ՙընկածին չեն խփում՚ արտահայտությունը։


Այսպիսի քայլերով պետք չէր արդարություն ճչալ..մաս երկրորդ : http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rMlIlW...eature=related

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (27.01.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Այսպիսի քայլերով պետք չէր արդարություն ճչալ..մաս երկրորդ : http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rMlIlW...eature=related



brat ջան, Հայերի գլխին ինչ որ գալիս է, գալիս է շատ լավ կազմակերպված…այս տեսակ դեպքեր դեռ շատ կլինեն Հայերի մոտ, մինչդեռ չի թուլացել Հայոց պետությունը։ Բայց, դե հիմա, էն անտեր ՉՈՐԱԳԼՈՒԽ Ղարաբաղցիներն են Հայաստանը ղեկավարում…Դրանց դեմ դուրս գալը մահ ա։  :Cool:

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ այս տեսահոլովակի մասին ինչ կարող եք ասել՞:Ովքեր են հիմա մեղավորները՞: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ6DR-...eature=related


Ստեղ էդ հարցը բարձրացրել եմ:
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=22737&page=59
881 գրառումը նայի ու հաջորդները:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ այս տեսահոլովակի մասին ինչ կարող եք ասել՞:Ովքեր են հիմա մեղավորները՞: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ6DR-...eature=related


բրատ, ես ավելի վատ հեռախոսային խոսակցություններ եմ ունեցել, կարող է՞ ինձ էլ մեղադրեք… ընգեր, մինչև 10 հոգու սպանղները չբռնվեն ու դատարան չգան էս "գեղարվեստական կինոնկարը" որևէ մեկի համար կոպեկի արժեք չունի… սնայպերին էլ հո Լևոնը չի դրել…մինչև սպանողին չբռնես կազմակերպչին բռնել չես կարող… իսկ քո "հայրենի իշխանություններին" չգիտես ինչու չեն շտապում, եթե չասենք մտադրված անգամ չեն, մադրասպաններին բռնել, էլ չասենք որ "մեր նախագահը" շատ գոհ է որ ընդամենը 10 զոհով պրծանք… կայֆ ա չէ՞

----------


## voter

Լղոզում տանում եք ղարաբաղի պեչենու բախչեք խոսակցության թեման, այս օրերին ԶԼՄներում ու ինտեռնետում իրենց տխմար պնդումներով ՍՍերժանտենրը հենց դա էլ ձգտում են իրագծել, թեման փոպել, թե «ԼՏՊն ու միտինգի գնացողները նույնպես մեղավոր են»։

Ինչ է նշանակում ՆՈՒՅՆՊԵՍ ՄԵՂԱՎՈՐ են, կամ ավելի հիմար բան բոլորս մեղավոր ենք...

Բոլորս միասին հրաման ենք տվել զորք մտցնել Երևան՞

Թե բոլորս միասին ոստիկաններին ստիպում ենք ճնշել ազատ խոսքի ու արտահայտվելու իրավունքը՞

Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը իշխանություն ուներ Մարտի 1ի դրությամբ՞ 

Եթե իշխանություն կար ու իրեն պատասխանատու էր համարում Հայաստանի բնակչության անվտանգության համար - դա դեռ իրենց իրավունք չի տալիս փողոցներում մարդասպանություն կազմակերպել ու զորք մտցնել քաղաքներ, փաստացի ավելի վատացնելով դրությունը....

Էտ քանի գլխանի էին դարձել ԼՏՊն ու միտինգավորները, որ Հայաստանի բնակչության ու պետականության անվտանգությանը տենց ահավոր սպառնում էին որ զորքի կարիք կար՞

Կարճ կապեմ - անկախ նրանից, թե քանի հոգի, որ գեղում կամ շրջանում, ինչքան ավազակություն ու ռազբիրատ են կազմակերպում, դա հիմք ու իրավունք չի տալիս ոչ մի վոինի օգտագործել հայոց բանակը քաղաքներում զինվորական օպերացիաներ անցկացնելու հայերի դեմ։

Բայց, որ նման դեբիլ բռակ պահպանակի հետևանքներ կան հայաստանում ու ցավոք սրտի անգամ իշխանական լծակներ ունեն ու չեն գիտակցում ինչ է նշանակում իշխանություն ու պատասխանատվություն կրել ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԱՄԱՐ, փաստ է, որ ապացուցվեց արդեն որերոդ անգամ և 1996ին և Հոկտեմբեր 27ին և Մարտի 1ին։

Դրանց մի ժամանկ զսպում էր միայն Վազգեն Սարգսյանը միգուցե այն բանից, որ ինքը այն ժամանակ երբ ԼՏՊի ու Վանոի շայկայում էին վխտում իշխանական լծակներում, անձամ զգացել էր իր գործողությունների հետևանքները 1996ին երբ զորք մտցրեց քաղաք ու այն ժամանակ, երբ 1998ին բոլորն անցան հաբՌԿիստների ու ՍՍերժանտների շարքերը առճակատումից կարողացանք խուսափել։

Բայց Հոկտեմբեր 27ից հետո շատերի համար ակընհատ էր, որ բանը նորից սրան հասնելու է, չնայած մեկ տարի առաջ դեռ հույս կար, որ միգուցե և սխալվում ենք, ես նույնիսկ փորձում էի համոզել Վագենի ելույթը http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDrqpDghToc վերլուծել, բացատել - թեմաներն ցավող անհասանելի են բայց մի դրվակ դեռ երեևում է ինտեռնետում http://forum.openarmenia.com/index.php?showtopic=19601 ։

Ցավոք չսխալվեցի ու հիմա էլ տեսնում եմ, դեռ շարունակում են որոշ բթամիտներ արդարացնել քաղաք զերք մտցնելու հանգամանքը ու նույնիսկ պնդել, թե սեփական կարծիք արտահայտելու ու իշխանությանը չենթարկվելու պարագայում, ամբողջ մեղքը ընկնում է չարություն անողի վրա և իշխանությունը նրան անխնա իրավունք ունի ծեծել, գնդակահարել ու սպանել։

----------

dvgray (28.01.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Իսկ այս տեսահոլովակի մասին ինչ կարող եք ասել՞:Ովքեր են հիմա մեղավորները՞: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ6DR-...eature=related


վերջ՞ էսքան բա՞ն։ ես էլ կարծեցի լուրջ փաստեր կան.զուր ժամանակ կորցրեցի։ :Bad:

----------

Mephistopheles (29.01.2009)

----------


## սիսար

Դիտեցեք   եւ    դատեցեք:

http://rutube.ru/tracks/1473403.html...871233ffe9b721

----------

Chuk (02.02.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դիտեցեք եւ դատեցեք:  http://rutube.ru/tracks/1473403.html...871233ffe9b721


Վաղուց ա՝ էսպիսի լպրծուն անասություն չէի նայել: Ափսոս սրա վրա վառածս քսան րոպեն: Ու հա՛, էնքան չեմ մանրանա, որ գրեմ, թե սրա կոնկրետ ի՛նչն էր անասունություն: Դու նայիր ու դատիր. ես իմ դատելիքը դատել եմ:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.02.2009), Քամի (02.02.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բոլորը գիտեն որ քոռլեւոնն է կազմակերպել Հայաստանի կազմաքանդման փորձը։ Ֆիլմը նայեցի ու տխրեցի…ամո՛թ դրանց, ում պատճառով զոհվեցին այդ զինվորները։


Ընգեր ջան, մեկ էլ իմ երկրի հիմնադիր նախագահին պիտակներ չկպցնես: Դուրդ կգա՞, որ ես էլ քո երկրի հիմիկվա նախագահին կապիկ ասեմ:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (02.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Երեկ Ջահանգիրյանի դատն էի նայում: Գզզում էր դատավորին ու մանավանդ են իրան ձերբակալած սպեցնազի պետին, որին «անհայտ» պատճառներով շպրտել էին գործից դուրս: Դոմփեց դրեց մի կողմ: Ասում էր «մեշոկը քաշել եք գլխներդ նինջաների շորերով եկել եք վրես, հիմա ես ի՞նչ իմանայի ոստիկանությունն ա ինձ կանգնացնում, թե՞ տեռորիստները: Այ դրա համար էլ դիմադրություն եմ ցույց տվել: Օրենք ցույց տվեք, որ տենց նինջայանման հագուստը պետական ոստիկանական համազգեստ ա համարվում»: Փաստացի մարդուն ուզացել են Աստծուն մոտեցնեն, պարզապես չի ստացվել, հիմա էլ էդ մարդը հարցեր ա տալիս: Այ հենց դրա համար էլ սպեցնազի պետը գործազուրկ ա, ու հարցերին վախում ա պատասխանի: Ինքն էլ չի ուզում ժամանակից շուտ գնա Աստծու մոտ էլի: Շատ դժվար գործ են բռնել, շատ...:
Բայց դե Ջահանգիրյանին հասնում ա: Մեղքերն ա քթերից գալիս: Մաֆիայից դուրս չեն գալիս, մաֆիայից հեռանում են:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (02.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դիտեցեք   եւ    դատեցեք:
> 
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/1473403.html...871233ffe9b721


դիտել ենք և դատել ենք արդեն շատ վաղուց … մի 2 էջ հետ որ գնաս կտեսնես

----------


## Chuk

> Դիտեցեք   եւ    դատեցեք:
> 
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/1473403.html...871233ffe9b721


Շնորհակալություն, որ ևս մեկ ապացույց ներկայացրիր, որ ընդդիմությունը այդ օրվա ոճրագործության համար որևէ պատասխանատվություն չի կրում ու ողջ պատասխանատվությունը ընկնում է այսօրվա «իշխանությունների» վրա: Շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Շնորհակալություն, որ ևս մեկ ապացույց ներկայացրիր, որ ընդդիմությունը այդ օրվա ոճրագործության համար որևէ պատասխանատվություն չի կրում ու ողջ պատասխանատվությունը ընկնում է այսօրվա «իշխանությունների» վրա: Շնորհակալություն


Ավելի ճիշտ դա ապացուցում ա որ մաքսիմում ձեռների եղածը էդ ա: Էդ տեսանյութում 3 բան ա ապացուցվում, կամ գոնե կիսաապացուցվում:

1. հանրահավաքը էնքան էլ ինքնաբուխ չէր: Իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ օգնում էին հավաքվել Ֆրասիայի դեսպանատան դիմաց: Ինֆորմացիոն բնույթի օգնություն էին տալիս:
2. Ըդիմության ղեկավար կամ կիսաղեկավար կազմի իրար դիմելաձևի սինտաքսի մեջ բացի «պարոն -- էսինչյան» -ից կա նաև «հայհոյախառը բառ -- էսինչ»:
3. Կային վիրավորներ, գուցե նաև զոհեր, բայց Նիկոլը մարդկանց հայտարարում ա «ամեն ինչ անվտանգ ա, ապահով ա , ի՞նչ եք շուխուր անում թե սրան խփին նրան խփին, տենց բան չկա նորմալ բան  ա ապահով ա:»

Էս ամեն ինչի հրապարակումը ցույց ա տալիս, որ իշխանությունները ավել բան չունեն, որ ունենային ցույց կտային: Սկզբում ես էլ էի «հայտնագործել» էդ տեսանյութը ու կարծում էի եսիմ ինչ եմ գտել: Բայց նայողներին խորհուրդ կտամ մի քանի անգամ նայել ու կոնկրետ ինչ որ բացասական լուրջ բան գտնել, բացի վերը նշածս կետերից:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ավելի ճիշտ դա ապացուցում ա որ մաքսիմում ձեռների եղածը էդ ա: Էդ տեսանյութում 3 բան ա ապացուցվում, կամ գոնե կիսաապացուցվում:
> 
> 1. հանրահավաքը էնքան էլ ինքնաբուխ չէր: Իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ օգնում էին հավաքվել Ֆրասիայի դեսպանատան դիմաց: Ինֆորմացիոն բնույթի օգնություն էին տալիս:
> 2. Ըդիմության ղեկավար կամ կիսաղեկավար կազմի իրար դիմելաձևի սինտաքսի մեջ բացի «պարոն -- էսինչյան» -ից կա նաև «հայհոյախառը բառ -- էսինչ»:
> 3. Կային վիրավորներ, գուցե նաև զոհեր, բայց Նիկոլը մարդկանց հայտարարում ա «ամեն ինչ անվտանգ ա, ապահով ա , ի՞նչ եք շուխուր անում թե սրան խփին նրան խփին, տենց բան չկա նորմալ բան  ա ապահով ա:»
> 
> Էս ամեն ինչի հրապարակումը ցույց ա տալիս, որ իշխանությունները ավել բան չունեն, որ ունենային ցույց կտային: Սկզբում ես էլ էի «հայտնագործել» էդ տեսանյութը ու կարծում էի եսիմ ինչ եմ գտել: Բայց նայողներին խորհուրդ կտամ մի քանի անգամ նայել ու կոնկրետ ինչ որ բացասական լուրջ բան գտնել, բացի վերը նշածս կետերից:


Չէ Վազգ ջան, սխալ մեկնաբանություններ ներկայացրիր:

1. Խոսակցությունները հստակ ապացուցում են, որ հանրահավաքը սկսվել է ինքնաբուխ, իսկ որ հետո այդ ինքնաբուխի մասին նրանք իրենք-իրենց ու իրենց համախոհներից ոմանց տեղեկացնում էին, դա ավելի քան բնական ու բանական է ու դրանից չի խախտվում հանրահավաքի ինքնաբուխ լինելը:
2. Ցանկացած մարդու խոսակցականում բացի պարոն-ից կա այլ դիմելաձևեր ու սրա վրա այս տեսանյութում ուշադրություն դարձնելը նշանակում է կամովին սեփական ուշադրությունը կարևորից շեղել անկարևորի, քաղաքականությունից բամբասանքի վրա:
3. Խոսակցությունների մի մասն ակնհայտորեն կոնտեքստից կտրած էին կամ էլ սխալ մեկնաբանված: Մասնավորապես նույն Նիկոլի նշածդ խոսքերը բացարձակ տեղին էին, քանի որ իշխանության կողմից սադրանքներ էին լինում, մարդկանց վախեցնում էին, որ սրանք ցրվեն: Ցրված մարդկանց բռնել, ծեծել, ջարդել, սպանել և այլ բաներ անելը չափազանց հեշտ է, հետևաբար նրանք ամեն ինչ պետք է անեին մարդկանց իրար մոտ, համախմբված պահելու համար, այստեղ երկու տեսակետ լինել չի կարող:
4. Հստակ ապացուցվում է, որ այդ խանութների ու այլնի թալանումը ընդդիմության կողմից չէր կազմակերպված, որ նույն Արզումանյան Ալիկն ընդամենը հեռախոսով տեղեկանում է դրա մասին: Այն, որ ինքը ուրախանում է, որ Լֆիկի խանութները թալանում են, լրիվ նորմալ է, հաշվի առնելով նույն այդ Լֆիկների հանցավոր գործունեությունն այդ ամբողջ ժամանակ, նույն օրվա ցերեկը Սուքիասյանի այրված խանութները և այլն:

Կարելի է երկար շարունակել, բայց ավելի լավ է, որ կարողանաք ինքնուրույն կարևորն անկարևորից տարբերել ու ճիշտ վերլուծություններ անել:

----------


## Լեռնցի

...ժողովուրդը...

----------


## Chuk

> ...ժողովուրդը...


Հա, ճիշտ ես ասում  :Smile: 
Բայց ինչի՞ ես ասում:
Որ բոլորս տեսնենք, ՏուրոՋանը մտքի փայլատակում է ունեցել: 
Եթե կարող ես, հիմնավորիր, եթե ուղղակի գրելու էիր, ապա հենա քվեարկել էիր,  ու էս գրածդ ամենևին հետաքրքիր չէր որևէ մեկին  :Wink:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հա, ճիշտ ես ասում 
> Բայց ինչի՞ ես ասում:
> Որ բոլորս տեսնենք, ՏուրոՋանը մտքի փայլատակում է ունեցել: 
> Եթե կարող ես, հիմնավորիր, եթե ուղղակի գրելու էիր, ապա հենա քվեարկել էիր,  ու էս գրածդ ամենևին հետաքրքիր չէր որևէ մեկին


Եթե լիներ համապատասխան կետը, կքվեարկեի, մտքի փայլատակում չկա հարգելի դեմոկրատիայի վառ կողմնակից, անձնական կարծիք է...

Հ.Գ./հիմնավորման փոխարեն/
ասել է...ինչ անես, քեզ կանես...

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե լիներ համապատասխան կետը, կքվեարկեի, մտքի փայլատակում չկա հարգելի դեմոկրատիայի վառ կողմնակից, անձնական կարծիք է...
> 
> Հ.Գ./հիմնավորման փոխարեն/
> ասել է...ինչ անես, քեզ կանես...


Աաա, ներողություն  :Smile: 
Ես մտածել էի, թե ժողվուրդ ասելով ցուցարարներին նկատի ունես, փաստորեն ոչ միայն: Տեսակետդ հասկանալի է ու պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ առաջընթաց եմ նկատում  :Smile:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Հետաքրիրա իմանալ…տեսնես այստեղ քննարկվող կարծիքները բացի մի քանի մարդկանցից, էլ ու՞մ է հուզում. չեմ ասում թե քննարկման մասնակիցների կարծիքն անպետք է ու…պարզապես սա հարցի լուծման միջոց չի։ Եթե մեկը ցանկանա, շատ հեշտությամբ կարող է խեղաթյուրել Ակումբից օգտվող մարդկանց կարծիքը։ Օրինակ ասեմ, որ հասկանաք. կարող է մի մարդ, որը դեմ է ԼՏՊին, գա այստեղ, ու սկսի գովել ԼՏՊին. հետո սկսի պատվազրկել Սերժիկին ու Ռուբիկին…հետո սկսի կեղծիքներ տարածել նրանց մասին ու այդպես շարունակ այնքան, մինչեւ մի հստակ՝ պետական, անունով ազգանունով, նկարով, պասպոռտով, հասցեով, աղբյուր հերքի այդ կեղծիքը…ու մնացածը մնան պլշած, ու հուսախաբ եղած…

----------


## Gayl

> ...ժողովուրդը...


Միթե՞ մեղավոր է որ էլ չի ուզում ստրուկ լինել և իրեն փալաս զգալ իր իսկ հողի վրա,ուզում է ապրել և ոչ թե գոյատևել կամ էլ սրա նրա ոտքը լպստել որ մի երկու կոպեկ շպրտեն երեսին,որ երեխան հացին կակա չասի,ու՞մ է հաճելի լսել,որ հարյուրավոր հայեր լքում են իրենց հայրենիքը ինչա մի քանի տականքներ լափել էլ  են սիրում,խի պտի հայի երեխան մեծանա արտասահմանում,եթե ստիպենք իշխանություններին զգալ որ ազգիս բռունցքը պատժից է էլ ոչ մի իշխանություն չի համարձակվի տականքություն անել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ...ժողովուրդը...


դե ուրեմն դատավարությունները հենց քեզնից էլ կսկսենք…հույսով են ձերոնց ցտեսություն ասել ես, որովհետև դու նրանց բավական ժամանակ չես տեսնի (գուցեև երբեք)…հասկանում ես չէ,՞ որ դու քո վրա 10 հոգու սպանության մեղքն ես վերցնում

Այս ամենը, իհարկե, եթե դու քեզ համարում ես այս ժողովրդի մի մասը

----------

Norton (10.02.2009), Քամի (09.02.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Միթե՞ մեղավոր է որ էլ չի ուզում ստրուկ լինել և իրեն փալաս զգալ իր իսկ հողի վրա,ուզում է ապրել և ոչ թե գոյատևել կամ էլ սրա նրա ոտքը լպստել որ մի երկու կոպեկ շպրտեն երեսին,որ երեխան հացին կակա չասի,ու՞մ է հաճելի լսել,որ հարյուրավոր հայեր լքում են իրենց հայրենիքը ինչա մի քանի տականքներ լափել էլ  են սիրում,խի պտի հայի երեխան մեծանա արտասահմանում,եթե ստիպենք իշխանություններին զգալ որ ազգիս բռունցքը պատժից է էլ ոչ մի իշխանություն չի համարձակվի տականքություն անել:


Բայց պետք չէ պատասխանատու համարել ինչ որ մեկին ու սկսել գնդակոծել դրան,...ես կարծում եմ, որ հայ ժողովուրդը ի զորու է շատ հարցեր կանխելու ինչպես և լուծելու...պատասխանատու տեսնում եմ ժողովուրդին...

----------


## Մարկիզ

TuroJan-ը ժողովրդին երևի մեղադրում է այն բանի համար, որ արդեն քանի տարի է հանդուրժում են… Չէ՞, TuroJan… :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց պետք չէ պատասխանատու համարել ինչ որ մեկին ու սկսել գնդակոծել դրան,...ես կարծում եմ, որ հայ ժողովուրդը ի զորու է շատ հարցեր կանխելու ինչպես և լուծելու...պատասխանատու տեսնում եմ ժողովուրդին...


Այո բոլորս մեղավոր ենք որ թողեցինք սրանք այսպես վարվեն մեր հետ,համաձայն եմ որ պետք է հենց սկզբից էլ սաստեինք,բայց սրանք վախ մտցրեցին և հիմա ինքներս մեր հետ ենք կռիվ տալիս փորձելով այդ վախը փշուր փշուր անել,չպետք է թողնենք որ այն մեզ հոշոտի,ինչ է իմ,քո և մնացածիս ցանկությունը,ապրել այն կյանքով որին արժանի ենք,տաս օր շարունակ փորձեցինք ստիպել որ սրանք ուղղվեն,որ հրաժարական տան,որովհետև բզկտեցին,բայց չարեցին,սպանեցին և հիմա ով սպանեց 10+x մարդ պետք է հենց հայ ազգի ձեռքով պատժվի,եթե այս անգամ էլ լռենք և գլուխներներս կախենք ուրեմն առաժանի ենք այսպիսի կյանքի,ես համոզված եմ որ արծիվը իր մի թևը չի ծալել ու մենք ինքներս կուղղենք մեր սխալը,ամեն մեկս թող իրեն մեղավոր զգա որ այս վիճակին ենք հասել մեր սխալների պատճառով և թող ամեն մեկս փորձի ուղղել իր սխալը:Վերջում պետք է ասեմ ԼԱՎ Է ԼԻՆԵԼՈՒ,հայը իր սրտի մի անկյունում որպես ՀԱՅ պահպանվել է:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Էէհհ, Mephistopheles, Mephistopheles...
դու քեզ դնում ես գնդակոծողի դերում, ով ուզում է մեղավոր լինի, դու պատրաստ ես միայն գնդակոծելու...
իսկ ես մեղավորության մասին խոսք չեմ ասել...խոսքը պատասխանատվության մասին է...իր հետ կապ ունեցող ամեն ինչում, պատասխանատու է հենց ինքը ժողովուրդը...ես արդեն նշել եմ ... ինչ անես, քեզ կանես...

----------


## Chuk

ՏուրոՋան, ես լիովին հասկանում եմ քո տեսակետը, բայց դա իրականում իրականությունը պարտակել փորձողի տեսակետ է: Եթե իմ տունը թալանում են զուտ այն պատճառով, որ նրա դուռը հեշտ էր կոտրելը, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ պատասխանատուն ես եմ:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> ՏուրոՋան, ես լիովին հասկանում եմ քո տեսակետը, բայց դա իրականում իրականությունը պարտակել փորձողի տեսակետ է: Եթե իմ տունը թալանում են զուտ այն պատճառով, որ նրա դուռը հեշտ էր կոտրելը, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ պատասխանատուն ես եմ:


Եկեք որակավորումներ չտանք մեր տեսակետներին, չեմ ուզում մանրանալ ասածիս շուրջ, քանզի այն համարում եմ ժամանակի վատնում...ի սրտե ցանկանում եմ բոլորի բարի երազանքների իրականացում :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Եկեք որակավորումներ չտանք մեր տեսակետներին


Բայց ինչու՞ չտանք, եթե դու ներկայացնում ես մի տեսակետ, որն իմ կարծիքով իրականությունը պարտակելու արտահայտում ա, ինչու՞ չպետք ա բարձրաձայնեմ  :Think:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Բայց ինչու՞ չտանք, եթե դու ներկայացնում ես մի տեսակետ, որն իմ կարծիքով իրականությունը պարտակելու արտահայտում ա, ինչու՞ չպետք ա բարձրաձայնեմ


պարզապես առաջարկ, ես ավելի մանարամասնելու կարիք էլ չեմ տեսնում

----------


## Chuk

> պարզապես առաջարկ, ես ավելի մանարամասնելու կարիք էլ չեմ տեսնում


Այսինքն դու կամ Պողոսը կարող եք մտնել, գրել, կներես, ծեծված մտքեր, որոնք կոնկրետ խնդրից ուշադրությունը շեղում են ինչ-որ գլոբալ խնդրի վրա, իրենց բնույթով իրականությունը պարտակող են, իսկ մենք, մարդիկ, ովքեր դա գիտակցում ու տեսնում են, պիտի ձեն չհանե՞ն, լուռ լսե՞ն  :Think:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էէհհ, Mephistopheles, Mephistopheles...
> դու քեզ դնում ես գնդակոծողի դերում, ով ուզում է մեղավոր լինի, դու պատրաստ ես միայն գնդակոծելու...
> իսկ ես մեղավորության մասին խոսք չեմ ասել...խոսքը պատասխանատվության մասին է...իր հետ կապ ունեցող ամեն ինչում, պատասխանատու է հենց ինքը ժողովուրդը...ես արդեն նշել եմ ... ինչ անես, քեզ կանես...


TuroJan, 10 հոգի սպանվել է կոնկրետ կրակոցից, սա քաղաքական դրդապատճառներով քրեական հանցագործություն է, դու ասում ես "ժողովուրդն է պատասխանատու"… Դե եթե այդպես է ուրեմն ըստ քեզ մեր հասարակության մեջ կատարվող բոլոր հանցագործությունների պատասխանատուն ժողովուրդն է… էդպես չի՞ Հոգտեմբերի 27-ժողովուրդն է պատասխանատու/մեղավոր… Գևորգ Մհերյան-Ժողովուրդն է պատասխանատու/մեղավոր…… է հետո՞, ինչ որ մեկը պիտի պատասխան տա՞ այս ամենի համար թե ամեն ինչ պիտի բարդենք ժողովրդի վրա…

Ժողովրդին փալասի տեղ եք դնում մոռանալով որ դրա մի մասնիկն էլ դուք եք և եթե ժողովուրդը բարոյազրկվում է դու էլ հետն ես բարոյազրկվում…չկասկածես…

----------


## brat_eu

իսկ որտեղ է արդարությունը՞
«ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԸ ՄԱՔՐՎԵՑ»

Արմեն Աղայանը կարծում է, որ առաջին նախագահը վաղուց լուծել է իր առջեւ դրած երեք խնդիրները Նախագահական ընտրություններից մեկ տարի անց, 'Առավոտի' խնդրանքով վերլուծելով ներքաղաքական իրողությունները եւ գնահատելով ընդդիմության կեցվածքը, 'Ազատագրված տարածքների պաշտպանություն' հասարակական նախաձեռնության նախկին քարտուղար Արմեն Աղայանն անդրադարձավ մասնավորաբար առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին. 'Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ուներ երեք հիմնական խնդիր. որպեսզի պատմության մեջ մնար որպես Հայաստանի Հանրապետության հիմնադիր նախագահ՝ նա պետք է արդարանար 1996թ. համար, երբ իրեն հակաժողովրդավարական գործողություններ թույլ տվեց: Որպեսզի ինքը պատմության մեջ մնար այնպիսի նախագահ, որի օրոք հայ ժողովուրդը դարեր անց տարածքներ էր ազատագրել՝ պիտի ազատվեր 1998-ին վաստակած 'Ղարաբաղը ծախողի' պիտակից, եւ, վերջապես, որպեսզի իր շրջապատի տարբեր հանցագործությունների հետ իր կապը մոռացության տրվեր՝ իրեն պետք էր, որպեսզի գործող իշխանություններն ավելի հանցավոր դեմքով երեւային հանրությանը՝ հենց այսօր եւ ուղղակի ժողովրդի դեմ, գործած հանցագործությամբ: Նա երեք խնդիրներն էլ լուծեց: Վազգեն Մանուկյանի հետ վեճն ավարտվեց հենց քվեարկության օրը՝ '17:1' հաշվով, Ղարաբաղը ծախողի պիտակից նրան ազատեցին Վազգեն Սարգսյանի եղբայրը, երկրապահները եւ Ղարաբաղի ազատագրմանը մասնակցած այլ գործիչներ, որոնք հավաքվեցին Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի շուրջը՝ նրան որպես գործիք օգտագործելու մոլորությամբ: Իսկ իշխանությունների ավելի հանցագործ լինելու խնդիրը լուծվեց հաջորդ օրերին, երբ հանրահավաքի մասնակիցները պարում էին եւ գազազեցնում էին իշխանություններին. նրանք էլ վաղ թե ուշ պիտի դրսեւորեին Տեր-Պետրոսյանին քաջ հայտնի իրենց էությունը: Բայց նախ փորձեցին խաղաղ ճանապարհով ցուցադրել իրենց 'գերազանցությունը'՝ փետրվարի 26-ի հանրահավաքով, որը ես համարում եմ Սերժ Սարգսյանի կողմից թույլ տրված ճակատագրական սխալներից մեկը: Ապա՝ մնում էր իրենց հայտնի վերջին միջոցը` ժողովրդի վրա կրակելը, ինչը եւ արեցին: Դրանից հետո Տեր-Պետրոսյանը շարժումը աստիճանաբար մարեցնելու խնդիր ուներ, ինչը որ անում է աստիճանաբար': Կարծում եք՝ շարժումը կմարի եւ կմեռնի՞, հարցի արձագանքը եղավ. 'Ոչ թե կմեռնի, այլ կվերածվի ընդդիմության սովորական մի ձեւաչափի, որը հաջորդ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններում կփորձի զբաղեցնել ընդդիմությանը հատկացված 15-20% տեղերը': Մեր զրուցակիցն առանձնապես չի հետաքրքրվում 'մարտի 1-ի' գործի շրջանակներում ընթացող դատավարություններով, քանի որ դրանք համարում է 'խեղկատակություններ': Ինչ վերաբերում է քաղբանտարկյալներին՝ 'Նրանց մեջ կան շատ նորմալ մարդիկ, ովքեր այս ամբողջ պայքարին անշահախնդիր են մասնակցել: Կան մարդիկ էլ՝ ում աչքերը փայլում էին նորից իշխանության վերադառնալու կամ իշխանության մեջ ավելի բարձր դիրք ստանձնելու հույսից: Հիմա բոլորը հավասարեցված կարգավիճակում են. ամբաստանյալ են: Իրենց ընտրած ճանապարհն է, ստանում են այն, ինչին որ ձգտում էին: Կարծում եմ, որ սա նույնպես իշխանության կոպիտ սխալներից է, քանի որ քաղբանտարկյալների չլինելու դեպքում իշխանությունը ավելի շուտ ազատված կլիներ 'արմատական' ընդդիմադիրներից: Հիմա իշխանությունն ընդդիմությանը հավելյալ հնարավորություն է տալիս՝ ակտիվություն պահպանելու համար': Այնուհանդերձ, Արմեն Աղայանը կարծում է, որ մոտ ժամանակներս քաղբանտարկյալներն ազատության մեջ կհայտնվեն: Ավելին՝ 'նույնիսկ իշխանությունների եւ ընդդիմության համագործակցության դրսեւորումներ կտեսնենք', քանի որ, ըստ նրա, հանրահավաքների ժամանակ Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ինքն է քանիցս առաջարկներ արել՝ 'քանի որ մենք լուրջ քաղաքական ուժ ենք՝ չենք խանգարում, պայմաններ ենք ստեղծում': Խոսքը, մասնավորաբար, ԼՂՀ հարցով պայմանավորված, հանրահավաքների դադարեցման մասին է: Իսկ ընդդիմադիր այլ լիդերների՝ մինչ օրս շարունակվող արմատական հայտարարությունները մեր զրուցակիցը պայմանավորում է տնտեսական ճգնաժամով ենթադրվող հետեւանքներով: Նա, իհարկե, չի բացառում, որ ճգնաժամը կազդի իշխանական բուրգի ներքին ամրությանը, սակայն փոքր է համարում դրա արդյունքում այդ բուրգի փլուզման հավանականությունը: 'Առավել եւս, որ փլուզվում է նաեւ ընդդիմությունը, եւ մոտ ապագայում նորից ակտիվանալու առիթն էլ կարծես բացակայում է, հնարավոր է՝ քաղաքապետի ընտրությունները, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ դա կարող է վերաճել ընդհանուր իշխանափոխության': Բացի այդ՝ 'Ճգնաժամն, իրականում, հանրության քաղաքական ակտիվությունը պակասեցնող գործոն է, ոչ թե մեծացնող: Քաղաքական գործիչները դա պետք է որ իմանան': Արմեն Աղայանի գնահատականներով՝ համաշխարհային եւ հատկապես ռուսական ճգնաժամի ազդեցությունը Հայաստանի վրա կլինի ավելի խորը, սակայն ժամանակի մեջ՝ մի քիչ ձգված, այսինքն՝ առաջիկա ամիսներին խորը անկում չի լինի, փոխարենը մեր տնտեսությունը ավելի ուշ եւ ավելի դժվար դուրս կգա ճգնաժամից: 'Ամեն դեպքում, դրա արդյունքում իշխանությունների հետ դժվար թե ինչ-որ բան պատահի, միգուցե հաջորդ խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների վրա այդ ճգնաժամն ավելի մեծ ազդեցություն ունենա':

----------


## dvgray

> Արմեն Աղայանը կարծում է, որ առաջին նախագահը վաղուց լուծել է իր առջեւ դրած երեք խնդիրները Նախագահական ընտրություններից մեկ տարի անց, 'Առավոտի' խնդրանքով վերլուծելով ներքաղաքական իրողությունները եւ գնահատելով ընդդիմության կեցվածքը, 'Ազատագրված տարածքների պաշտպանություն' հասարակական նախաձեռնության նախկին քարտուղար Արմեն Աղայանն…


 Արմեն Աղայան  :Think: 
Կարծեմ նրա անունը առաջին անգամ եմ լսում

----------


## Chuk

> Արմեն Աղայան 
> Կարծեմ նրա անունը առաջին անգամ եմ լսում


Սեֆիլյան Ժիրայրենց թիմից էր, էն միակը կամ միակներից, որ չկարողացավ հաշտվել «Ազատագրված տարածքների պաշտպանության» կոմիտեի՝ շարժմանն աջակցելը, դա պայմանավորելով զուտ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի անձով ու դուրս եկավ էդ կոմիտեից: Հերթական քաղաքականությունը զուտ անձերով պայմանավորող, իրականում իմ համեստ կարծիքով քաղաքականությունից գլուխ չհանողներից մեկը: Ժամանակին մի քանի հարցազրույց իր կատարմամբ կարդացել եմ, իր մասին կազմել իմ պատկերացումները, որոնք արտահայտվում են այնքանով, որ իր անվամբ հոդված, հարցազրույց, ասուլիս կամ նման բան տեսնելիս պարզապես շրջանցում եմ (ինչպես և այս մեկը)՝ ժամանակ չծախսելու համար  :Wink:

----------


## Սելավի

Իմ կարծիքով  մենք  բոլորս  պիտի  դեռ  հասունանանք,  մեր  մտածելակերպը  և   գաղափարները  դեռ  գողական  հասկացողությունից  այն  կողմ  չի  անցնում:  
իսկ  այդ  հասկացողություններով  չառաջնորդվելու  ժամանակը  դեռ  Հայաստանում  չի  եկել:
Մենք  երբեք  հեշտությամբ  ոստիկանին  տեղեկություն  չենք  տա այն  չարագործի  մասին  որը  ապականում  է  ենթադրենք  մեր  քաղաքը,  գիտեք  ինչու՞,  որովհետև  հասարակությունը  մեզ  շրջապատող  մասան   կասի  դու  գործ  տվող  գ...  էս:
Իսկ  մենք  հասարակական  էակներ  ենք  և  հասարակության  կարծիքը  հաշվի  ենք  առնում,  դրանով  մեկ  տեղ  աչքներս  փակում  ենք  շատ  ու  շատ  այդպիսի  դեպքերից,  ակամայից  թույլատրելով  որոշ  չթույլատրվող  բաներ  մեր  ընկերը  անի  հենց  մեր  աչքի  առաջ:
Իսկ  ահա  մոլորակի  մյուս  կողմում,  մարդիկ  մեկ  այլ  ձև  են  մտածում,  նրա  համար  մեծ  պատիվա  որ  իր  ոստիկանին  տեղեկություններ  տա  տարբեր  օրինախախտումներ  նկատելուց,  սա  մի  տեսակ  այստեղ  հերոսական  քայլա  դիտվում:  Ամուսինը  երբեք  գիշերվա  ենթադրեն  չորսին  մի  խուլ  փողոցի  կարմիր  սվետաֆորի  տակով  չի  անցնի,  երբ  կողքը  կինը  կամ  հակառակը  նստած  կլինի, հաստատ  մտքի  մեջ  կմտածի  որ  եթե  անցնի  հաջորդ  օրը  տուգանք  կունենա,  պատկերացնում  էք  ինչ  դաժանա:  Սա  այստեղ  շատ  հարգի  բանա  որ  մարդը  մտածում  է  իր  օրենքի  մասին  և  ուզումա  լինի  իր  ընկերը,  ուզումա  լինի  կինը,  բողոքումա  ոստիկանին  խախտած  օրենքի  համար:
Հիմա  մենք  քանի  ունենք  այդ  գործ  տալու   և  դրա  տիպի  զանազան  գողագան    հասկացողությունները,  իրավունք  չունենք  մատնանշենք  մեկ  այլ  պետության  որոնք  չունեն  այդպիսի  հասկացողություններ    և  ավելի  լավ  են  ապրում:
Հիմա  այստեղ  կա՞  որևիցե մեկը  որ  եթե ինքը  նախագահ լինի  ու  իր  զավակը  կամ  հորեղբոր  տղան  մի  սպանություն  անի  կամ  խուլիգանություն,  ինքը  օրենքի  ամբողջ  խստությամբ  կվարվի   իր  հարազատի  հետ:
Եթե  կան   արդեն  այդպիսի  մարդիկ  հայաստանում  նշանակումա  մեզ  վրա  սկսվելա  լույս  բացվել: 
Մենք  չենք  կարող  մի  ձեռքով  բռնել  հարազատական,  կիսագողական,  մենթալիտետները,  մյուս  ձեռքով  օրինապահությունը:  
Ամեն  մեկս, առաջինը  մենք  ինքներս   պիտի  փոխվենք,  որ  երբ  ոստիկանը  կանգնեցնի  մեքենան,  քծնանքով  չմտնենք  թևը  թե  իբր  ինչ  տամ  հրամանատար  որ  թողես  գնամ:
Թե  չէ  ուզումա  Պողոս  առաքիալնել  լինի  մեր  նախագահը  միևնույննա  ոչինչ  չի  փոխվելու:  
Մենք  միայն  պահանջում  ենք,  բայց  ինքներս  մնում  ենք  դեռ  շատ  ցածր  հասկացողությունների  մեջ: Իսկ  եթե  հանկարց  առիթ  եղավ,  մեկ  էլ  մեր  տղեն  ու  մեր  հարազատներն  են    գազեր  տալու  պիրիպիրի անելու,  եթե  պատրաստ  չենք  օրենքի  առաջ  կանգնեցնելու  մեր  հարազատ  տղային  կամ  մեր  լավ  ընկերոջը:
Սա  մտորելու  տեղիք  է  տալիս,  Իսկ  կլինի  արդիոք  այդպիսի  բան   Հայաստանում:
Ես  համոզված  եմ  որ  կլինի,  բայց  մի  քանի  սերունդ  հետո:

----------

Tig (10.02.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Լավ էդ անտերից բան չեմ հասկանում:
Քանի կար 2 խիստ բևեռ էր՝ ընդիմադիր ու իշխանամետ: Դե մի քիչ էլ շառից-փորձանքից հեռու մասսա կար, բայց էդ հալա մի կողմ:
Քանի էդ 2 բևեռն էր, մի կողմը մեկին գզզում էր, ամեն մեկը աշխատում էր ավելի բարձր գոռալ «Մարդասպաններ՜»: Սերժի կողմը/դե հայլուր, մայլուր, որոշ թերթեր ու անհատներ/ ասում էր «ըհըն էս էի՞ք ուզում, կրակեցիք ոստիկանների վրա, կպավ ձեզ»: Դե են մի կողմի արգումենտների մասին չխոսամ, ցանկացած գրառումս կարդացող կարա թերթի ֆոռումը ու նայի արգումենտները:
Հիմա մի քիչ արդեն ուրիշ ձև ա: Հիմա նրանք /հայլուր մայլուրը էլի/ էլ չեն ասում «կրակեցիք կպավ ձեզ»: Հալա ոչ միայն չեն ասում, նույնիսկ տեղ-տեղ քիչ ա մնում ասեն «դե հա տենց էլ պետք ա լիներ, բա կրակել ենք, մարդ չմեռնե՞ր»: Պահի տակ սաղ քաղաքական վելուծաբանները, թերթերը սկսեցին ոչ միայն չհերքել կրակոցներն ու սպանությունների ոչ պատահականությունը, այլև որոշները սկսեցին իշխանություններին բացահայտ մարդասպան անվանել: Էդ ինչի՞ց կլնի:
Ճիշտ ա ես քղաքական վերլուծաբան չեմ / :LOL: / բայց գոնե ստեղ ինձ ավելի շատ մարդ ա ճանաչում, քան ցանկացած վերլուծաբանի: Հիմա վերլուծում եմ:
հայլուր մայլուրը արդեն բացահայտ խոսում են սպանությունների մասին, իշխանություններին էլ մարդասպան են անվանում, որովհետև էլ իրանց մի տեղին չի: Էլ պրոբլեմ չկա , նույնիսկ իշխանավորը կարա դուրս գա ու ուղիղ եթերով ասի՝ «եթե էսինչ օրենքին չենթարկվեք անձամբ գալու եմ գյուլեմ»: Ու էդ խոսքերը ոչ մեկի մոտ շոկի աստիճան զարմանք չի առաջացնի: Բայց էդ համատեքստում ժողովրդին էլ մեղավորացնող տողերը իրանցն անում են: Ասում են «դե հա նրանք մարդասպան են /յանիմ հենց տեն էլ պիտի լինի/ բա դու՞ք, դուք ո՞նց չեք ամաչել կալբաս եք գողացել խանութից, այ դրա համար էլ սպանել են, բա մարդասպան են, ի՞նչ տարօրինակ բան կա տեղ»

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (09.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Չէ, Էլմո ջան, սխալվում ես իմ համեստ կարծիքով: Նրանց մշտապես ձեռ տալիս է թաքցնելը, բայց արդյո՞ք դա միշտ է հնարավոր: Սա հասկանալու համար պետք է հետևել, թե որ միտքը երբ է հասվում: Պրիմիտիվ օրինակ. ե՞րբ սկսեցին խոստովանել, որ դիպուկահար է եղել: Իսկ որ թաքցնելը նրանց հիմա էլ է ձեռ տալիս, կարելի է համոզվել հենց միայն այս օրինակ վրա. ոչ մի կերպ չեն խոստովանում, որ մեկից ավելի դիպուկահար է եղել, որովհետև այս պահին դեռ մենակ մեկի ապացույցն է ներկայացվել, ինքդ հիշիր, թե ում կողմից:

Այժմ շատ խորը ու նյարդերի պայքար է գնում, շատ դժվար  :Wink:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ամեն  մեկս, առաջինը  մենք  ինքներս   պիտի  փոխվենք,  որ  երբ  ոստիկանը  կանգնեցնի  մեքենան,  քծնանքով  չմտնենք  թևը  թե  իբր  ինչ  տամ  հրամանատար  որ  թողես  գնամ:
> Թե  չէ  ուզումա  Պողոս  առաքիալնել  լինի  մեր  նախագահը  միևնույննա  ոչինչ  չի  փոխվելու:  
> :


Այստեղ ես համաձայն չեմ ։ նախ ՙձուկը գլխից է հոտում՚ և երկրորդ՝ ոչ ոք  ինքն իրեն  չի կարող պարտադրել. որ մտնի օրենքի տակ։ քանի որ ցանկացած օրենքի կատարում ինքնին  որոշակի պարտավորվածություն և ջանքեր է պահանջում։ժողովրդին պետք է սովորեցնել պահպանել օրենքը։ իսկ սովորեցնելու . ես կասեյի անգամ պարտադրելու միակ միջոցը այն է. որ վերին իշխանավորը  իր   օրինապաշտությամբ  օրինակ հանդիսանա շարքային քաղաքացու համար։այլապես. եթե ժողովուրդը պետք է ինքնաօրինահաստատվի. էլ ինչի՞ համար են իշխանությունները։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այստեղ ես համաձայն չեմ ։ նախ ՙձուկը գլխից է հոտում՚ և երկրորդ՝ ոչ ոք  ինքն իրեն  չի կարող պարտադրել. որ մտնի օրենքի տակ։ քանի որ ցանկացած օրենքի կատարում ինքնին  որոշակի պարտավորվածություն և ջանքեր է պահանջում։ժողովրդին պետք է սովորեցնել պահպանել օրենքը։ իսկ սովորեցնելու . ես կասեյի անգամ պարտադրելու միակ միջոցը այն է. որ վերին իշխանավորը  իր   օրինապաշտությամբ  օրինակ հանդիսանա շարքային քաղաքացու համար։այլապես. եթե ժողովուրդը պետք է ինքնաօրինահաստատվի. էլ ինչի՞ համար են իշխանությունները։


օրենքին ենթարկվելու հետ միասին մարդիկ պիտի կարողանան իրենց իրավունքներից օգտվել… առանց մեկի մյուսը չի կարող լինել

----------


## Սելավի

> Այստեղ ես համաձայն չեմ ։ նախ ՙձուկը գլխից է հոտում՚ և երկրորդ՝ ոչ ոք  ինքն իրեն  չի կարող պարտադրել. որ մտնի օրենքի տակ։ քանի որ ցանկացած օրենքի կատարում ինքնին  որոշակի պարտավորվածություն և ջանքեր է պահանջում։ժողովրդին պետք է սովորեցնել պահպանել օրենքը։ իսկ սովորեցնելու . ես կասեյի անգամ պարտադրելու միակ միջոցը այն է. որ վերին իշխանավորը  իր   օրինապաշտությամբ  օրինակ հանդիսանա շարքային քաղաքացու համար։այլապես. եթե ժողովուրդը պետք է ինքնաօրինահաստատվի. էլ ինչի՞ համար են իշխանությունները։


Եթե  համաձայն  չէս,  ապա  պատասխանի  այն  հարցին  որ  բարձրացրել էի:
Օրինակ  դու  պատրաստ  է՞ս  պատժել  օրինախախտ  քո  հարազատին,  կամ  մտերիմ  ընկերոջդ  եթե  լինես  Հայաստանի  նախագահ:
Կամ  գիտե՞ս  էսօր  Հայաստանում  ըտենց  մարդ  որ  կպատժի  օրենքի  ամբողջ  խստությամբ   իր  օրինախախտ  հղփացած   զավակին:  
Ի՞նչ  ձուկ  էս  ասում,  հենց  մեկը  դու  պատրաստ  էս  օրինակ  հանդիսանաս,  շարքային  քաղաքացիներին:
Թե  դու  էլ  իմ  նման  մենակ  պահանջում  էս,  որ  էդ  ամենավերևինները,  օրինապահ  լինի: 
 Էդ  վերևները  մեզ  նման  շարքային  քաղաքացիներից  են  բարձրանում,  եթե  այսօր  չկա  օրինապահ  շարքային  քաղաքացի,  վաղը  վերևներում  էլ  չի  լինի  օրինապահ  ղեկավարություն,  քանզի  մեզանից  են  դուրս  գալիս  այդ  ղեկավարները:
Դրա  համար  եմ  ասում  ամեն  մեկս  մեզանից  պիտի  սկսենք,  ոչ  թե  մեր  դիմացինի  օրինախախտումները  միշտ  մատնանշենք,  մենք  էլ  մեզ  հասանելիք,  մեր  չափերի      մեջ  ենք  օրինախախտներ:
Այ  երբ  մեր  գիտակցությունը  կհասնի  այդ  մակարդակին՝  որ  մենք  մեզանից  պիտի  սկսենք,  այդ  ժամանակ  էլ  հրաշալի  պետություն  կունենանք:
Թե  չէ  ասում  էս  ձուկը  գլխիցա  հոտում,  էդ  ձուկը  մինչև  հասնումա  գլուխ,  արդեն  տակից  հոտածա  լինում:

----------

Tig (10.02.2009), Բիձա (17.08.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (10.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Նորից ու նորից նույնը:
Թեման նախատեսված է քննարկելու համար կոնկրետ հանցագործության պատասխանատուներին, այլ ոչ թե սար ու ձորեր ընկնելու, փիլիսոփայելու, աշխարհի բոլոր արատները հիշելու համար:

Եթե էդպես լինի, ձեզնից ավելի խելոք դեմքով կարող եմ նստել ու հոգեցունց բացահայտումներ անել, որ չէր կարող այդ սպանությունները չկատարվել, որտև դեռ սովետի ժամնակ մեր ազգի բարոյականությունն այնքան էր խաթարվել, որ իրար վրա գրում էին, արվեստագետին աքսորում էին, և այլն և այլն: Այո՛, դրանից է ամեն ինչ գալիս, այդ այլասերված մթնոլորտից ու այլսերված հոգիներից,  որոնք սովետից եկել, հասել են մեր օրերը...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հատուկ քննչական խմբի ներկայացուցիչն ասաց. «Կազմակերպիչները չեն մեղադրվում սպանությունների համար կամ՝ սպանություններին օժանդակելու համար, այլ մեղադրվում են զանգվածային անկարգություններ կազմակերպելու համար, որոնք զուգորդվել են սպանություններով, այսինքն՝ *նրանց ուղղակի դիտավորությունը սպանությունների նկատմամբ, տվյալ հանցակազմի դեպքում, պարտադիր չէ, նրանք ուղղակի պարտավոր էին դա կանխատեսել եւ թույլ չտալ*»:


Իմացա՞ք: Պիտի կանխատեսել ու թույլ չտալ:

Ուրեմն, եթե տնից դուրս գաս ու տունդ թալանեն, դու ես մեղավոր - պիտի կանխատեսեիր, որ տունը մարդ չլինելու դեպքում, կարող ա տունդ գող մտնի: Առը քեզ հիվանդ երևակայություն: 

Մի հատ չնույանացվող տրուբա չկա՞, արա տաս էս հատուկ քննչական խմբի ներկայացուցչի գլխին, գլուխ-մլուխը ցխես, բայց հետո ինքը գնա դատվի ու նստի, քանի որ պետք է կանխատեսեր, որ ախմախ բաներ ասելու ու մարդկանց նեռվերը ուտելու արդյքունքում կարղ ա մեկը չնույնացվող տրոբով գլխին տա:

----------

dvgray (16.02.2009), Elmo (19.02.2009), Kuk (18.02.2009), Mephistopheles (17.02.2009), Nareco (18.02.2009), Հայկօ (17.02.2009)

----------


## murmushka

ԲԱՆԱԿԸ` ԻՐԵՆ ՊԱՀՈՂ ԺՈՂՈՎՐԴԻ ԴԵՄ
՚Հայաստանում 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-ին իրականացվել է ռազմական պետական հեղաշրջումՙ,- այսօր հայտարարեց Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական գրասենյակի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը: Նա հիշեցրեց, որ ՚Հայաստանի Սահմանադրությունը բացառում է բանակի օգտագործումը ներքին խնդիրներինՙ:

Այսօր մարտիմեկյան դեպքերն ուսումնասիրող հանրային հանձնաժողովը զեկույց է ներկայացրել 2008 թ. մարտի 1-ին ՀՀ բանակային ստորաբաժանումների օգտագործուման վերաբերյալ:

՚ժառանգելով մարտունակ եւ վարժեցված բանակ` այս իշխանությունները այն օգտագործեցին ոչ թե արտաքին մարտահրավերի դիմագրավման, այլ սեփական ժողովրդի դեմ` իշխանությունը բռնի ուժով պահելու համարՙ,-ասված է զեկույցում:

Ըստ ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչների` ներքաղաքական խնդիրներին ՊՆ-ի ներգրավման կոպիտ իրավախախտման համար պատասխանատվություն են կրում Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախկին նախարար Միքայել Հարությունյանը, ՀՀ ԶՈՒ Գլխավոր շտաբի պետ Սեյրան Օհանյանը եւ Երեւանի կայազորի պետ Յուրի Խաչատուրովը:
ՄԱՐԴԻԿ ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ ՊԱՇՏՊԱՆՎԵԼ ԵՆ

Այսօր հրավիրած ասուլիսի ժամանակ Կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչ, արտաքին կապերի պատասխանատու Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանը ներկայացրեց զեկույցն ու այն հիմնավորող տեսանյութեր:

՚Քաղաքի կենտրոնում խաղաղ ցուցարարների նկատմամբ ծանր զրահատեխնիկայի եւ բանակային ուժերի ներգրավման փաստերն ապացուցված են, իսկ իշխանությունների որոշումը` խաղաղ ցուցարարների դեմ օգտագործել ծանր մարտական տեխնիկա, որին ամրացրած էր մարտական գնդացիր, ներպետական օրենսդրության եւ միջազգային կոնվենցիաների խախտում է, որն իր արժանի իրավական գնահատականը պետք է ստանա: Այս սադրիչ քայլը նպատակ ուներ դրդելու ցուցարարներին անկանխատեսելի գործողություններիՙ,-ասաց նա:

Զեկույցում նշված է, որ ոստիկանության հանցավոր գործողությունը` զրահամեքենայի դուրս բերումը կեսօրին խաղաղ ցուցարարների դեմ, առաջացրել է բնական եւ օրինական արձագանք` նախատեսված ՀՀ Քրեական օրենսգրքի 42 հոդվածով` անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանություն:

Ժամը 14.00-ից հետո Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ հավաքված քաղաքացիները պաշտպանելով իրենց, իրենց հարազատների եւ այլ քաղաքացիների անձնական անձեռնմխելիությունը, առողջությունն ու կյանքը` դիմել են ինքնապաշտպանության, որը ակտիվ իրավունք է, ոչ թե պասիվ:

Ասուլիսի բանախոսները, անդրադառնալով քաղաքացիական հագուստով անձի զինվելու պահը նկարագրող տեսանյութին, նշել են, որ ՀՔԾ քննիչ, մարտի 1-ի գործով քննչական խմբի ղեկավար Վահագն Հարությունյանը ըստ էության, հաստատել է ՀՀ ՊՆ զինված ներկայացուցիչների ներգրավվածությունը` մարտի մեկի կեսօրից հետո:

՚Հաշվի առնելով այն հանգամանքը, որ կեսօրից հետո Երեւանում կային ՊՆ պետհամարանիշներով ավելի քան հիսուն տարբեր մակնիշների ուղեւորատար եւ բեռնատար ավտոմեքենաներ/զինտեխնիկա` յուրաքանչյուրը իր ավագով, վստահաբար կարելի է պնդել, որ մարտի մեկին կեսօրից հետո մի քանի տասնյակ ՊՆ զինված ներկայացուցիչներ ներգրավված են եղել իրավապահների գործողություններումՙ,- ասված է զեկույցում:
ԼՐՋԱԳՈՒՅՆ ՄԱՐՏԱՀՐԱՎԵՐ ԷՐ ՆԱԵՎ ԵՐԿՐԻ ԱՆՎՏԱՆԳՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ

Ի դեպ, քաղաքացիական հագուստով զինվող երիտասարդի վերաբերյալ հայտնի տեսանյութում հանրային հանձնախումբը զինվողի հետեւում նկատել է հրազենով զինված ստորաբաժանում:

՚Համազգեստի տարբերանշանները մատնացույց են անում, որ դա ՊՆ ենթակայության տակ գտնվող ստորաբաժանում է: Հայտնի է, որ ՀՀ Ներքին զորքերը, ըստ ՀՀ կառավարության որոշման, չունեն կանաչ համազգեստ եւ սաղավարտ, ավելին, Ներքին զորքերի ստորաբաժանումներին զենքը բաժանվել է երեկոյան` ըստ ՆԶ հրամանատար Գրիգոր Գրիգորյանի վկայությանՙ,-ասված է զեկույցում:

Մարտի 1-ի տեսանյութերում պատկերված են Ռազմական ոստիկանության ներկայացուցիչները. ՚Ռազմական ոստիկանության մասին օրենքի կոպտագույն խախտումով վերջիններս զինված գործողություն են իրականացնում: Ավելին, ՀՀ կառավարության մասնաշենքի հարեւանությամբ տեղակայված է եղել ՚ՀԺԾՙ մակնիշի զրահամեքենա, որը գտնվում է ՌՈ տրամարդության տակՙ:

Իսկ Ռազմական ոստիկանությունը ոչ թե ոստիկանության, այլ բանակային կառույց է:

Վլադիմիր Կարապետյանը ասուլիսի մասնակիցների ուշադրությունը հրավիրեց այն տեսանյութի վրա, որտեղ պատկերված էր, որ մարտի 1-ի երեկոյան 20.00 սահմաններում Վանաձորից դեպի Երեւան է ուղեւորվում եւ մարտի լույս 2-ի գիշերը 1.30 սահմաններում Երեւան քաղաքի կենտրոնում է հայտնվում մարտական ծանր զրահատեխնիկան:

՚Մոտակա մարզերը, որտեղից հնարավոր էր այդ ճանապարհով բերել ԲՄՊ-1` Լոռիի կամ Տավուշի մարզերն են, ուր տեղակայված է Հայաստանի բանակային երրորդ կորպուսը: Ռազմական փորձագետների վկայությամբ, Երեւան հասնելու համար նման թրթուռավոր տեխնիկայի համար անհրաժեշտ է առնվազն ութ ժամ, հետեւաբար զրահամեքենաները դուրս են եկել սահմանամերձ շրջաններից մինչեւ արտակարգ դրության հայտարարումը: Փաստորեն, մարտի մեկին կեսօրից հետո արձակվել է մարտական ծանր զրահատեխնիկան շարժելու եւ Երեւան տեղափոխելու ապօրինի հրամանՙ,-ասաց նա:

Մարտի 1-ի հանրային ուսումնասիրման հանձնախումբը նկատում է, որ 2008 թ. մարտի 1-ին բանակային ստորաբաժանումների` Երեւանի կենտրոն տեղափոխելը լրջագույն մարտահրավեր էր նաեւ պետական անվտանգության համար.

՚Մարտի 4-ին հայ-ադրբեջանական սահմանում նախադեպը չունեցող ռազմական ընդհարման հիմնական պատճառներից մեկը, այլ` դեռեւս ուսումնասիրվող արտառոց հանգամանքների հետ միասին, սահմանի վերահսկման թուլացումն էր, ինչը օգտագործվեց ադրբեջանցիների կողմից սադրանքներ կազմակերպելու համարՙ:
ԲԱՆԱԿԻ ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆԱՏՈՒՆԵՐԸ ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆ ԿՏԱՆ ԴԱՏԱՐԱՆՈՒՄ

Իսկ զեկույցի վերջում հանրային հանձնախումբը կոչ է անում ՄԻՊ Արմեն Հարությունյանին` Սահմանադրական դատարանում վիճարկելու մարտի 1-ին բանակի եւ զինված ուժերի օգտագործման հրամանների սահմանադրականությունը:

Ինչպես նաեւ խնդրում է փաստահավաք խմբին ուսումնասիրել բանակի օգտագործմանը առնչվող բոլոր նյութերը եւ նախապատրաստել զեկույց:

Առաջիկա օրերին հրապարակվելու է համառոտ տեղեկանք արտակարգ իրավիճակի ժամանակ ՀՀ ԶՈւ օգտագործման վերաբերյալ, որից հետո հարցը բողոքարկվելու է դատական կարգով: 
www.a1plus.am

----------

Chuk (19.02.2009), Kuk (19.02.2009), Nareco (18.02.2009), Norton (18.02.2009), Արշակ (19.02.2009), Տրիբուն (20.02.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Մենք  երբեք  հեշտությամբ  ոստիկանին  տեղեկություն  չենք  տա այն  չարագործի  մասին  որը  ապականում  է  ենթադրենք  մեր  քաղաքը,  գիտեք  ինչու՞,  որովհետև  հասարակությունը  մեզ  շրջապատող  մասան   կասի  դու  գործ  տվող  գ...  էս:


Կներես, գրառումդ ամբողջովին չեմ կարդում, բայց էս պահը հետաքրքրեց. ուզում եմ իմանալ, թե ո՞ր ոստիկանի մասին ես խոսում. էն, որ խաղաղ ցուցարարի, անմեղ քաղաքացու, կնոջ, երեխայի գլուխ ա՞ բացում դուբինկով, էն, որ միամիտ մարդու գրպանը խոտ ա լցնում, տանում բաժին ժամերով ծեծում ա, հետո էլ փող ա վերցնում ու բաց ա թողո՞ւմ, էն որ աչքի դեմը հաստավզերը մարդ են ծեծում, ինքն էլ կամ թողում փախնում ա, կամ միանում ա զվարճանքի՞ն: Էս ա՞ քո պատկերացրած ոստիկանը: Հեշտ ա չէ՞ կամուրջի վրայից գետում խեղդվողին խորհուրդներ տալը, գլխին սիրուն բառերով քարոզներ կարդալը:

----------

Տրիբուն (20.02.2009)

----------


## Nareco

Ահա թե *ԻՆՉՊԻՍԻ* երկրում ենք ապրում: Ուղղակի խայտառակություն է: 
  Հարգելի ընդդիմախոսներ, տեսանյութը դիտելուց հետո սպասում եմ ձեր արձագանքներին, սա է ձեր կայունությունը, «խախանդ» ապրելը: Դառել ենք լրիվ ոստիկանապետություն, մի երկու պագոնավոր խոսում են օրենքից, բայց դեմքներից, գործողություններից, խոսելաձևից անօրինականությունը կաթում է:  
 Ապրի ՀԳ-ն:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մարտի 1-ի ողբերգական դեպքերից անցել է մեկ տարի, սակայն մինչ օրս նախաքննության մարմինը չի տվել ամենակարեւոր հարցի պատասխանը` *ով կամ ովքեր եւ ում հրամանով են սպանել 10 զոհերին*: 
> 
> *Տիգրան Խաչատրյան, Զաքար Հովհաննիսյան, Գոռ Քլոյան, Հովհաննես Հովհաննիսյան, Դավիթ Պետրոսյան, Արմեն Ֆարմանյան, Սամվել Հարությունյան, Տիգրան Աբգարյան, Գրիգոր Գեւորգյան, Համլետ Թադեւոսյան,* նրանք բոլորը զոհվեցին Երեւանի կենտրոնում` 2008թ. մարտի 1-ին` իշխանությունների հրահանգով: 
> 
> Զոհերից 2—ը զինվորական էին, 8-ը` ՀՀ շարքային քաղաքացիներ: Նրանից ոմանք 9 օր շարունակ Ազատության հրապարակից տուն չեն գնացել, եւ խաղաղ հանրահավաքների, երգ ու պարի միջոցով §ոչ¦ էին ասում փետրվարի 19-ի նախագահական ընտրությունների կեղծված արդյունքներին: Որոշ զոհերի ծնողներ պնդում են, որ իրենց երեխաները պատահական են հայտնվել Մյասնիկյանի արձանի հարակից տարածքում: Մարտի 1-ի *բոլոր 10 զոհերն էլ սպանվել են ընդդիմության խաղաղ հանրահավաքից մի քանի հարյուր մետր հեռավորության վրա` ժամը 21-ից 21.30 ընկած ժամանակահատվածում, այսինքն, նախքան Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի արտակարգ դրություն հայտարարել*: Այս մասին է վկայում նաեւ մահացած անձանց պատճառված մարմնական վնասվածքի տեսակի եւ վայրի մասին նախաքննության մարմնի` Հատուկ քննչական ծառայության դեկտեմբերի 17-ի պաշտոնական հաղորդագրությունը: 
> 
> 2008թ. մարտի 1-ի ողբերգական դեպքերից մեկ տարի անց որեւէ մեկը չի ձերբակալվել սպանության մեղադրանքով, այն դեպքում, երբ նախաքննության մարմին որեւէ կասկած չունի, որ առնվազն §Չերյոմուխա-7¦ տեսակի գազային նռնակներ կրակվել են ՀՀ ՈԶ N զորամասի սպաների կողմից: §Հարցաքննություններով հնարավորինս պարզվել են հատուկ միջոցներ կիրառած անձանց տեղաշարժը, նրանց կողմից արձակված կրակոցների քանակը, դեպքի վայրի այն հատվածները, որտեղից արձակվել են կրակոցները ու դրանց ուղղությունները: Նշված հանգամանքները համադրվում են մահացած անձանց վիրավորվելու վայրերի եւ մահվան հանգամանքների հետ¦,- հայտարարել է Հատուկ քննչական ծառայությունը` գաղտնի պահելով Մարտի 1-ի §Չերյոմուխա 7-ի¦ կիրառողներին: 
> 
> *Ա1+-ը ներկայացնում է 10 զոհերի հարազատների խոսքն ու նրանց պահանջները.* 
> ...


...

----------

Kuk (02.03.2009), murmushka (02.03.2009), Nareco (02.03.2009), Rammstein (02.03.2009), Ribelle (02.03.2009)

----------


## Քամի

> 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-ին զոհված Գոռ Քլոյանի հայրը վստահ է, որ իր որդուն սպանել են ոչ թե պատահաբար, այլ միտումնավոր: Նա այս մասին այսօր հայտարարեց մարտի 1-ի խորհրդարանական ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովի նիստում, ուր հրավիրված էր` պարզաբանումներ տալու: 
> 
> Սարգիս Քլոյանը հանձնաժողովին տեղեկացրեց, որ իր որդին սիրում էր նկարահանումներ անել, եւ այդ օրը նրա մոտ է եղել իր ֆոտոխցիկը, որով նա նկարահանում էր արտառոց ամեն ինչ. եթե պատահաբար ականատես էր լինում ավտովթարի կամ այլ միջադեպի: Նա անգամ բանակում ծառայության ժամանակ է նկարահանումներ արել: Այսօր Սարգիս Քլոյանը հաստատ համոզմամբ հայտարարեց, որ իր որդուն սպանել են դիմահար կրակոցով: Դա հաստատել են նաեւ իրենց տուն այցելած Ագոյի խմբի անդամները:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Գոռ Քլոյանը մահացել է ՚Չերյոմուխա-7ՙ տեսակի հատուկ միջոցի սխալ կիրառման արդյունքում եւ մահացել է հիվանդանոցում արյունահոսությունից: Բժիշկները չեն հասցրել նրան ժամանակին բուժօգնություն ցույց տալ, քանի որ հենց վիրաբուժական սեղանի վրա է պայթել այն գազային նռնակը, որը պետք է պայթեր օդում եւ միայն արցունքաբեր ազդեցություն ունենար մարդկանց վրա: 
> 
> Այսօր Սարգիս Քլոյանից հանձնաժողովականները հետաքրքրվեցին, թե ինչ կապ է ունեցել Գոռը ցուցարարների հետ: Պատասխանը միանշանակ էր. ոչ մի կապ: Ավելին, Գոռի քրոջ ամուսինը ոստիկան է, մյուս փեսան ազգային անվտանգությունից, ընդհանրապես, ընկերական շրջապատում հիմնականում ոստիկաններ, բիզնեսմեններ են, ինքն էլ ԲՀԿ անդամ է եղել, եւ ընտրությունների ժամանակ աշխատել է ԲՀԿ-ի օգտին: 
> 
> *Հանձնաժողովականներին հետաքրքրում էր, թե արդյո՞ք Սարգիս Քլոյանը տեղյակ է, թե ովքեր են եղել Գոռի հետ այդ օրը Գր.Լուսավորիչ փողոցում, արդյո՞ք ականատես կա, թե որ ուղղությունից է գնդակը արձակվել եւ նրա մահվան պատճառ դարձել, որ գոնե անուղղակի կերպով կարողանան հասկանալ, թե ՚Չերյոմուխա-7ՙ կիրառածներից կոնկրետ ով է եղել Գոռին սպանողը:* 
> ...


Ա1+

----------

Chuk (07.03.2009), Kuk (07.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ հանդիպե՞լ են Գոռին վիրահատած բժշկի հետ` ՚Ա1+ՙ-ի հարցին Նիկոյանն ասաց, որ ոչ, դրա անհրաժեշտությունը չեն տեսել, քանի որ ունեն բժշկի գրավոր եզրակացությունը:


Էս հանձնաժողով կոչված գործ պարտակող ոչխարի հոտին վաղուց հարկադիր մորթի ուղարկելու ժամանակն է: Մարդուն սպանել են, բժիշկ կա, որ վիրահատել է, բայց նրան տեսնելու կարիք չկա: Իսկ ինչի՞ կարիք կա: Մի քանի Չերյոմուխայի կտոր Ռուսաստանում փորձաքննության ուղարկելու ու չնույնացման մասին եզրակացություն ստանալու կարքի կա, չէ՞ երևի: Որ հետո էլ ուրախ-ուրախ հայտարարեն - ձև չունենք պարզելու թե ով է կրակել, գրավոր եզրակացություն ունենք: Վերցրեք ձեր գրավոր եզրակացությունները, կլորցարեք, ու սուր կողմով մտցրեք ձեր համապատասխան տեղը: Մարդակերներ:

----------


## Artgeo

Էս բոլոր սերժիկապաշտ սրիկաները պիտի նայեն 24 ժամ անընդմեջ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZO5AY2Ry-dM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VguOAqENNTY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TSZz6dTBwc

Ու եթե դրանից հետո լեզուները ֆռաց մի բան ասելու զոհերի վերաբերյալ կամ խաղաղ ցուցարարների վերաբերյալ...

----------

Kuk (14.03.2009), murmushka (13.03.2009)

----------


## murmushka

*Չի բացառում, որ իր որդուն սպանողը իր կողքինն է*

Մարտի 1-ի 10 զոհերից Դավիթ Պետրոսյանի մայրը` Ջեմմա Վարդումյանը, որը ՚7-ի գործիՙ դատավարության առաջին օրից մասնակցում է բոլոր նիստերին, այսօրվանից հրաժարվում է նստել տուժողներին հատկացված տեղերում: Տիկին Վարդումյանը այսօր տեղափոխվել է դատավարությանը ապակու հետեւից հետեւողների մոտ:

՚Ես հրաժարվում եմ զբաղեցնել տուժողների համար հատկացված տեղերը այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ քաղբանտարկյալները չեն մասնակցում դատավարությանը: Ես կարծում եմ, որ իմ որդու սպանության հետ 7 քաղբանտարկյալները որեւէ կապ չունեն, սակայն եթե նրանք էլ դատարանում չեն, ես այստեղ անելու բան չունեմՙ,- այսօր ՚Ա1+ՙ-ին ասաց տիկին Վարդումյանը: Իր որդու սպանության եւ 7 քաղբանտարկյալների սպանության միջեւ որեւէ կապ չլինելը տիկին Վարդումյանն այսպես հիմնավորեց. ՚Տղաս զոհվելուց 2 ժամ առաջ ինձ զանգահարել է եւ ասել, որ գնում է տուն` համակարգիչը սարքելու: Նա պատահական է հայտնվել այդ հատվածում: Ուղղակի այդ տարածքում հայտնվել է ճանապարհները փակ լինելու պատճառով: Իմ որդուն սպանել են ոստիկաններըՙ:

Ինչո՞ւ եք Դուք վստահ, որ Ձեր որդուն ոստիկաններն են սպանել. ՚Ա1+ՙ-ի հարցին` տիկին Վարդումյանն ասաց. ՚Այո, ես վստահ եմ, որ որդուս սպանել են ոստիկանները, սպանել են Ձկան խանութի մոտ կանգնած ոստիկանները` ատրճանակովՙ: Զոհվածի մայրը չի բացառում, որ իր որդուն սպանող ոստիկանը այսօր տուժողի կարգավիճակում իր կողքին է նստում: ՚Այսօր դատարանում կան ոստիկաններ, որոնք մարտի 1-ին եղել են Ձկան խանութի մոտ եւ այսօր տուժողի կարգավիճակով նստած են դահլիճում: Այո, չեմ բացառում, որ կողքի ՚տուժողՙ ոստիկանը որդուս սպանողն է: Ինձ համար շատ ծանր է նման կասկածներով նստել այդ ՚տուժողՙ ոստիկանների կողքինՙ,-ասաց նա:

Զոհվածի մայրը ՚7-ի գործովՙ դատավարությունը համարում է անիմաստ: Նրա կարծիքով օգտվելով քաղբանտարկյալների բացակայությունից` դատավորը գործը տանում է իր ցանկալի ուղղությամբ. ՚Օրինակ, դատավորը բոլորովին ուշադրություն չի դարձնում, որ ես ամեն օր Վանաձորից հասնում եմ Երեւան եւ մինչ օրս չունեմ իմ ներկայացուցիչը դատարանում: Ինձ նույնիսկ իմ միջնորդությունները, հայտարարությունները անելու հնարավորություն չի տրվումՙ:

Տիկին Վարդումյանը այսօր մեկ պահանջ ունի. ՚Ես պահանջում եմ արդար դատավարությունՙ:

http://www.a1plus.am/

----------

Chuk (17.03.2009), Kuk (17.03.2009), Աբելյան (18.03.2009), Տրիբուն (17.03.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Fabolous*, քեզ համար ինչ-որ բան կփոխվի՞, եթե նույն YouTube-ում տեսնես, թե ինչպես են ոստիկաննե՛րը սպանում ցուցարարներին: Նորից եմ ասում՝ սպանում:

Ի դեպ, այդ մարդկանց սպանվելու փաստին ո՞նց ես վերաբերվում:

----------


## Fabolous

> *Fabolous*, քեզ համար ինչ-որ բան կփոխվի՞, եթե նույն YouTube-ում տեսնես, թե ինչպես են ոստիկաննե՛րը սպանում ցուցարարներին: Նորից եմ ասում՝ սպանում:
> 
> Ի դեպ, այդ մարդկանց սպանվելու փաստին ո՞նց ես վերաբերվում:


ախպերս խի կարողա ես չգիտե՞մ, սպանել են...երկու կողմն ել իրար սպանել են ու երկու կողմն էլ հավասար չափով մեղավոր են...էտ ել ընդեղ գտնվող իմ շատ մոտիկ ընկերս ա ասել

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ախպերս խի կարողա ես չգիտե՞մ, սպանել են...երկու կողմն ել իրար սպանել են ու երկու կողմն էլ հավասար չափով մեղավոր են...էտ ել ընդեղ գտնվող իմ շատ մոտիկ ընկերս ա ասել


 :Shok: 
Նույնիսկ մարտի մեկի դրածո հանձնաժողովը չի պնդում, որ ցուցարարները սպանություն են կատարել… Դու հայտարարում ես… 
Իսկ հիմա բացատրիր, խնդրում եմ, թե մարտի մեկին ցուցարարները հատկապես ինչում են մեղավոր:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Էս թեմայում ակտիվները երևի հիշում են, ես իմ կարծիքս ժամանակին հայտնել էի, որ գլխավոր պատասխանատուն ժողովուրդն է…
Հիմա փոքր ինչ մտափոխվել եմ... պատասխանատու համարում եմ մեր մտավորականությանը...պարզապես հասկացա, որ միայն մտավորականությունը կարող է և պետք է տեր կանգնի իր ժողովուրդին…

----------


## Xelgen

> միայն մտավորականությունը կարող է և պետք է տեր կանգնի իր ժողովուրդին…


Մեր մոտ մտավորականություն չկա։
Կան իհարկե մտավորականներ, նաև կան մի քանի հարյուր «պալատական-մտավորական», մի քանի տասնյակ հազարավոր «ստի-մտավորականներ» կան, իսկ մտավորականնություն սկի որպես դաս չկա, էլ չեմ ասում ինչ որ դիրք ու կշիռ/հարգանք և դրանից բխող դեր ունեցող խավ։

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Մեր մոտ մտավորականություն չկա։
> Կան իհարկե մտավորականներ, նաև կան մի քանի հարյուր «պալատական-մտավորական», մի քանի տասնյակ հազարավոր «ստի-մտավորականներ» կան, իսկ մտավորականնություն սկի որպես դաս չկա, էլ չեմ ասում ինչ որ դիրք ու կշիռ/հարգանք և դրանից բխող դեր ունեցող խավ։


Կան, ուղղակի միասնական չեն, ու հեռուստատեսությունում քցված չեն...շատ կան...

----------


## Chuk

Մենք այսուհանդերձ ունենք այսպես կոչված իսկական մտավորականներ, ովքեր իրենց «կոչմանը» համաձայն ժողովրդի կողքին են, նրա կողմից հարգված ու սիրված:

Ու այսուհանդերձ ամենամեծ պատասխանատվությունը մտավորականությանը չէ, չնայած որ մտավորականություն կոչվածն իր մեղքի մեծ բաժինն ունի: Բայց լավ է, որ արդեն ժողովրդից հասել ես սրանց, Արթուր ջան, իհարկե կներես, բայց սա էլ եմ փոքրիկ առաջընթաց համարում  :Wink:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Մենք այսուհանդերձ ունենք այսպես կոչված իսկական մտավորականներ, ովքեր իրենց «կոչմանը» համաձայն ժողովրդի կողքին են, նրա կողմից հարգված ու սիրված:
> 
> Ու այսուհանդերձ ամենամեծ պատասխանատվությունը մտավորականությանը չէ, չնայած որ մտավորականություն կոչվածն իր մեղքի մեծ բաժինն ունի: Բայց լավ է, որ արդեն ժողովրդից հասել ես սրանց, Արթուր ջան, իհարկե կներես, բայց սա էլ եմ փոքրիկ առաջընթաց համարում


Ես էլ եմ զգում իմ մոտ առաջընթաց, դա բնական է...դա էդպես պիտի լինի :Smile:  շատ կուզեյի երբեմն քո մոտ էլ նկատեյի :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես էլ եմ զգում իմ մոտ առաջընթաց, դա բնական է...դա էդպես պիտի լինի շատ կուզեյի երբեմն քո մոտ էլ նկատեյի


Հաճոյախոսություններով փոխանակվելը սահմանափակվենք  :Smile: 
Հիմա արի նկատենք, թե ով սև մեթոդների կիրառմամբ մեր մտավորականներին դարձրեց էսպիսին, ու արդեն կսկսենք մոտենալ մեր առջև դրված խնդրի լուծմանը  :Wink:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հաճոյախոսություններով փոխանակվելը սահմանափակվենք 
> Հիմա արի նկատենք, թե ով սև մեթոդների կիրառմամբ մեր մտավորականներին դարձրեց էսպիսին, ու արդեն կսկսենք մոտենալ մեր առջև դրված խնդրի լուծմանը


Այո ճիշտ ես նկատում, բայց ի տարբերություն քեզ, այդ առումով, ես առաջինին էլ եմ մեղադրում :Smile: 
Բայց ես մի բան եմ հասկացել...ժողովուրդի միասնականություն=մտավորականների միասնականություն

----------


## Chuk

> Այո ճիշտ ես նկատում, բայց ի տարբերություն քեզ, այդ առումով, ես առաջինին էլ եմ մեղադրում
> Բայց ես մի բան եմ հասկացել...ժողովուրդի միասնականություն=մտավորականների միասնականություն


Ո՞վ ասեց, թե ի տարբերություն ինձ (պահանջում եմ այստեղ իմ օգտին մեկ քայլ առաջընթաց գրանցել): Բայց մենք էս թեմայում խոսում ենք ամենամեծ պատասխանատվության մասին ու հասկանում ենք, որ խնդրի միակ լուծումը մտավորականներից չի գալիս: Եթե քո ասածով լինի, ապա բացարձակ միասնականություն երբևէ չի լինի, քանի որ բացառված է, որ երբևէ բոլոր մտավորականները միավորվեն, քանի որ նրանց մեջ միշտ էլ առկա կլինեն անձնական շահ գերապատվողներ: Ինչ վերաբերվում է մտավորականներին, ապա կրկնում ես, մի շարք մեծատառով մտավորականներ եղել ու մնում են ժողովրդի կողքին  :Wink:

----------

Norton (29.03.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Էս թեմայում ակտիվները երևի հիշում են, ես իմ կարծիքս ժամանակին հայտնել էի, որ գլխավոր պատասխանատուն ժողովուրդն է…
> Հիմա փոքր ինչ մտափոխվել եմ... պատասխանատու համարում եմ մեր մտավորականությանը...պարզապես հասկացա, որ միայն մտավորականությունը կարող է և պետք է տեր կանգնի իր ժողովուրդին…


Իրականում դա լավա, որ սկսել էս ուրիշ անկյան տակ նայելը, չնայած մի փոքր հապաղել էս ըստ իս: Մտավորականների իհարկե իրենց մեղքի բաժին ունեն, բայց մի հատ ցավ կա, պալատական մտավորակնության դասին ոչ-ոք լուրջ չի ընդունում,՝ըստ այդմ նրանց լինել լինելը մեծ դեր չի խաղում, իսկ իսկապես հարգված մտավորականները ժողովրդի կողքին են միշտ:
Պետք չէ առանձին դիտարկել՝ ժողովուրդ, մտավորականություն, իշխանություն և այլն:Կարծում եմ նաև ժամանակն է ամեն ինչ ընդհանրության մեջ դիտարկել ու ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կնկնի:  :Smile:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ես հասկանում եմ Ձեր դիտողությունները...ես էլ համաձայն եմ...իսկական մտավորականն իր ժողովուդի կողքին է լինում...խոսքը վերաբերվում է այդ իսկական մտավորականների միասնական գործելուն...
Իսկ մտավորականների ոչ միասնականությունը ես համարում եմ, որ դրանով նրանք «անտեր» են թողնում իրենց ժողովուրդին...
Մի լուսանկար էի տեսել...Վիկտոր Համբարձումյանի տուն թանգարանում, կարծեմ դրա մասին ասել էլ էի...
Կոմիտասը դաշնամուր է նվագում, նրա շուրջը կանգնած, նստած լսում են...Հովհանես Թումանյանը, Ավետիք Իսահակյանը, Հակոբ Պարոնյանը, Րաֆֆին...և այլն այլոք...

----------


## Norton

> Իսկ մտավորականների ոչ միասնականությունը ես համարում եմ, որ դրանով նրանք «անտեր» են թողնում իրենց ժողովուրդին...
> Մի լուսանկար էի տեսել...Վիկտոր Համբարձումյանի տուն թանգարանում, կարծեմ դրա մասին ասել էլ էի...
> Կոմիտասը դաշնամուր է նվագում, նրա շուրջը կանգնած, նստած լսում են...Հովհանես Թումանյանը, Ավետիք Իսահակյանը, Հակոբ Պարոնյանը, Րաֆֆին...և այլն այլոք...


Իսկ ինչա նշանակում անտեր՝ քեզ թվում է , եթե մաբողջ մտավորականությունը ժողովրդի կողքը կանգներ, չէին կրակելու ժողովրդի վրա: Այստեղ ուրիշ լոգիկա է գործում կարծում եմ :Smile: 
Իսկ նկարի մասին, դա Հ. Թումանյանի ստեղծած խմբակն էր, պարբերաբար մտվորականները հավաքվում էին իր տանը, բայց դա անցած դարի սկիզբներին էր՝ հիմա մենք ուրիշ ժամանակներում ենք ապրում:

----------

Chuk (29.03.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Իսկ ինրա նշանակում անտեր, քեզ թվում է , եթե մաբողջ մտավորականությունը ժողովրդի կողքը կանգներ, չէին կրակելու ժողովրդի վրա: Այստեղ ուրի լոգիկա է գործում կարծում եմ
> Իսկ նկարի մասին, դա Հ. Թումանյանի ստեղծած խմբակն էր, պարբերաբար մտվորականները հավաքվում էին իր տանը, բայց դա անցած դարի սկիզբներին էր, հիմա մենք ուրիշ ժամանակներում ենք ապրում:


Ժամանակները կապ չունեն...
Սևակի խոսքերն եմ ասում....Եթե հեղափոխությունում արյուն չի թափվում, դա հեղափոխություն չէ, այլ բարեփոխություն…Մենք արյուն չունենք թափելու, արդեն շատ ենք թափել… Ոչ ժողովրդավար իշխանությունը ինքն է իրեն մի օր կործանում, մենք պետք է հաշվարկենք այդ ժամանակը և արագացնենք այդ…
Եթե ցանկանում եք, հետո բառացի մեջ կբերեմ...
Ինձ թվում է, ԼՊՏ-ն էլ իր հաշվարկներում սխալներ է թույլ տվել

----------


## Norton

> Ժամանակները կապ չունեն...
> Սևակի խոսքերն եմ ասում....Եթե հեղափոխությունում արյուն չի թափվում, դա հեղափոխություն չէ, այլ բարեփոխություն…Մենք արյուն չունենք թափելու, արդեն շատ ենք թափել… Ոչ ժողովրդավար իշխանությունը ինքն է իրեն մի օր կործանում, մենք պետք է հաշվարկենք այդ ժամանակը և արագացնենք այդ…
> Եթե ցանկանում եք, հետո բառացի մեջ կբերեմ...
> Ինձ թվում է, ԼՊՏ-ն էլ իր հաշվարկներում սխալներ է թույլ տվել


Չէ շատ էլ լավ կապ ունեն, ամեն ժամանակշրջան ու պատմական դրվագ իր առանձնահատկությունները ունի ու չի կարելի մի մոդել մշակել ու ասել, որ դա կիրառելի է բոլոր ժամանակաշրջանների համար: :Smile: 
Իսկ հաշավարկների սխալականության պահով՝ ամեն մարդ սխալական է ու չի կարող հաշվարկել դիմացինի քայլերի ճիշտ հաջորդականույունը ու ամենակարևորը ստորության մակարդակը:
Դու հիմա նենց բաներ էս գրում, հայտնի փաստ է այն ժամանկ ինչ եղավ և Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը այդ ժամանկ ինչ կարգավիճակում էր գտնվում ու իր հաշավրկներին մեղքը բարդելը շատ սխալ ու միամիտ դիտարկում է:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է արյանը՝ այո թափվել է անմեղ ժողովրդի արյուն , որքան էլ որ ցավալի է: Կա մեղավոր, որը մինչ օրս անպատիժ է ու կա ժողովուրդ, որ այդ ամենը չի հանդուրժում ու հանդուժելու: Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վերջին ելույթում ասվում է , թե ինչ ճանապարհներով է կատարվելու իշխանափոխությունը, ,  ոչ թե ցանկապատեր ջարդելով ու պետական հիմնարկներ գրավելով , այլ խաղաղ ընտրություններով, իսկ դրա համար նախ և առաջ պետք է ժողովրդի ինքագիտակցության փոփոխություն:



> Ոչ ժողովրդավար իշխանությունը ինքն է իրեն մի օր կործանում, մենք պետք է հաշվարկենք այդ ժամանակը և արագացնենք այդ…


Ոչ ժողովրդավար իշխանությունը կործանվում է և ճաքեր է տալիս,  ժամանակը ճիշտ հաշվարկված է՝հիմա պահն է: Հարցը ուրիշ հարթության մեջ է՝ դու պատրաստ էս արագացնելու այդ գործընթացը, թե՞ ոչ:

----------

Chuk (30.03.2009), Kuk (30.03.2009), murmushka (30.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> «Մինչ մեր զեկույցն ու ակնհայտ հանցագործություններ պարունակող տեսաերիզը հանրությանը ցնցեց, մարտի 1-ի խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովի անդամներն անգամ ցնցվեցին, իշխանությունը ոչ մի գնահատական չտվեց, հանձնաժողովը ոչ մի իրավական գնահատականի չարժանացրեց: Մեր արածը ոչ մի հետեւանք չունեցավ, բացի Շոթա Վարդանյանի կարգի մի երկու հոգու հրավիրելուց եւ պարզաբանում ստանալուց, հանձնաժողովը ոչինչ չարեց»,- "Ա1+"-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-ի դեպքերն ուսումնասիրող հանրային հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Սուրեն Աբրահամյանը:
> 
> Նա տեղեկացրեց, որ իրենք փոխել են հանձնաժողովի գործունեության մարտավարությունը: Հիմա սպասում են, տեսնեն, թե ինչ կանի փաստահավաք խումբը, ինչպիսի եզրակացություն կտա մարտի 1-ի խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովը, որից հետո հանրային հանձնաժողովը հերթական անակնկալը կմատուցի իշխանությանը:
> 
> Իսկ որ անակնկալներ դեռ կան' Սուրեն Աբրահամյանը խորհուրդ է տալիս չկասկածել:
> 
> "Եթե իրենք մեր զեկույցից ու փաստագրական ֆիլմից հետո անձնական բնույթի որակումներից եւ մեղադրանքներից, այլ հետեւություններ չարեցին, մենք էլ կսպասենք, տեսնենք' իրենք ինչ են անելու, դրանից հետո կասենք մեր արածը",-նկատեց Սուրեն Աբրահամյանը:


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------

Norton (30.03.2009), Տրիբուն (30.03.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հայաստանի նախկին ոստիկանապետ Հայկ Հարությունյանն այսօր մարտիմեկյան խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովի նիստում, հերքելով, որ մարտի 1–ին ցուցարարների վրա կրակելու հրաման է եղել նախկին նախագահ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի կողմից, հայտարարել է, թե մարտյան դեպքերի ժամանակ ոստիկանությունն օգտագործել է անգնդակ և լուսածիր փամփուշտներ՝ զուտ նախազգուշացման համար։
> 
> «Նպատակաուղղված կրակոցներ (նկատի ունի մարտի 1–ի դեպքերի ժամանակ–հեղ.) տեղի չեն ունեցել՝ բացառությամբ դիպուկահարի, թեկուզ դրա իրավական հիմքերը կային»,– ասել է Հայկ Հարությունյանը՝ չհերքելով այն իրողությունը, որ մարտի 1–ին դիպուկահար է մասնակցել։ Դիպուկահարների առնչությամբ նա նաև նշել է, որ եթե Ֆրանսիայի դեսպանատան մոտ տիրող իրավիճակը լիներ նաև Շահումյան հրապարակում, մեկ դիպուկահար էլ այնտեղ կդիրքավորեին։ Ավելին, նա նշել է, որ օրենքը թույլ է տալիս ոստիկաններին զենք օգտագործել, բայց իրենք փորձել են հնարավորինս զուսպ լինել։
> 
> Հարությունյանի խոսքերով՝ տիրող իրավիճակի մասին ինքը, ինչպես նաև իր տեղակալներ Արմեն Երիցյանն ու Հովհաննես Հունանյանն են զեկուցել նախագահ Քոչարյանին, որն էլ անձամբ նախկին ոստիկանապետին հանձնարարել է ցուցաբերել մաքսիմում զսպվածություն։
> 
> «Այո, ոստիկանության գործողություններն օրինաչափ էին։ Գուցե, ինչ–որ տեղ ոչ կոշտ, ավելի մեղմ, բայց օրինաչափ էին»,– ոստիկանության մարտյան գործողությունները գնահատել է Հայկ Հարությունյանն ու ավելացրել, որ չէր կարելի թույլ տալ, որ կրկնվեին այն ավանդույթները, երբ Ազգային ժողովի նախագահ էին ծեծում աշխատասենյակում։
> 
> Հայկ Հարությունյանն ասել է, որ, գուցե, այդ օրը ոստիկանները թույլ են տվել ծառայական, տեխնիկական բնույթի սխալներ, բայց դրանք էական ազդեցություն չեն ունեցել ոչ ընթացքի, ոչ արդյունքի վրա։
> tert.am





> «Ովքեր կազմակերպել են այն հակաիրավական միջոցառումները, անկարգությունները, ամբողջ պատասխանատվությունը նրանց ուսերին է»,– այսօր խորհրդարանում մարտի մեկի դեպքերն ուսումնասիրող հանձնաժողովի նիստի ժամանակ հայտարարել է նախկին ոստիկանապետ Հայկ Հարությունյանը՝ պատասխանելով հարցին, թե ո՞ւմ մեղքով է 10 մարդու արյուն թափվել։
> 
> Նկարագրելով փատերվարի 29–ից մարտի 1–ին տեղի ունեցած դեպքերը՝ Հայկ Հարությունյանը համոզմունք է հայտնել, թե ընդդիմության կողմից կատարված գործողությունները կազմակերպված բնույթ էին կրում, քանի որ ցուցարաները զինված հարձակվում էին ոստիկանների վրա, նրանց վրա նետում հրկիզվող շշեր, դյուրավառ հեղուկներ ու պայթուցիչներ։ Նախկին ոստիկանապետի կարծիքով, ցուցարարների կողմից ոստիկանության նկատմամբ այդ վերաբերմունքի նպատակը իշխանությունը բռնությամբ գրավելն էր։
> 
> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի շուրջը համախմբված ցուցարարների մասին նախկին ոստիկանապետը հայտնել է իր տպավորությունը։ «Այդ ագրեսիվ մասսան մեր ազգի, մեր ժողովրդի հետ կապ չունի»,– ասել է նա։
> tert.am


Ազնիվ խոսք, որ կարդում եմ, հոգեխանգամունք եմ ստանում, ագրեսիաս ինձ ուտում է ու ուզում եմ զինված հարձակվել այս ոստիկան կոչվածի վրա, ու նրա վրա տարբեր բաներ նետել, գրավել նրա հոտած գլուխը...

----------

Աթեիստ (01.05.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Հայկ Հարությունյանն ասել է, որ, գուցե, այդ օրը ոստիկանները թույլ են տվել ծառայական, տեխնիկական բնույթի սխալներ, բայց դրանք էական ազդեցություն չեն ունեցել ոչ ընթացքի, ոչ արդյունքի վրա։
> tert.am


Համարենք, որ իրանց ասած չերյոմուխա յոթի սխալ կիրառումը տեխնիկական սխալ է, դա իրենք են այդպես ասում, նաև ասումե ն, որ էդ չերյոմուխա յոթից երեք թե չորս հոգի է սպանվել, հիմա ի՞նչ, էդ երեք, թե չորս սպանությունը էական ազդեցույթուն չե՞ն: «Դե մի իրեք չորս հոգու սպանել ենք, էլի, ի՞նչ ա էլե որ», էս վիճակն ա հա՞:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.05.2009), Երվանդ (30.04.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես այս պահին չեմ կարող հստակ ասել, թե ոնց է եղել: Միգուցե ճիշտ անկյան տակ չեն կրակել, միգուցե հրմշտոց է եղել, որովհետեւ այդ ժամանակ խառնաշփոթ իրավիճակ է եղել: Միգուցե եւ կարծում եմ այն ավտոմեքենաները, որոնք փորձել են խոյահարել զինվորների շարքը, Չերյոմուխայով է կասեցվել նրանց գործողությունները, նպատակները: Եվ, չնայած ամեն ինչին, ես նորից եմ ուզում նշել, որ նման իրավիճակում ոստիկանության աշխատակիցը կարող էր օգտագործել ցանկացած ձեռքի տակ գտնվող առարկա, ինքնապաշտպանության եւ ծայրահեղ պաշտպանության նպատակների համար





> Չեմ կարծում, որ պաշտպանվելու նպատակով պետք է զինվեին մահակներով, երկաթյա ձողերով, հրազենով: Դա պաշտպանվելու բան չէ: Ավելի լավ է վահաններ ձեռք բերեին այդ դեպքում պաշտպանվելու նպատակ ունեցողները


Սա ասում է նույն ինքը՝ (լավ է գոնե) նախկին ոստիկանապետը: Ջոկում ե՞ք դիսկրիմինացիան, ոստիկանության աշխատակիցը ամեն ինչ կարող է, ամեն ինչի իրավունք ունի, իսկ ցուցարարները ըստ ոստիկանապետի պիտի գնային ու իրեն խնդրեին, որ պռակատով մի հարյուր հազար հատ վահան տար խշշշ... խշշշ... -ներից պաշտպանվելու համար:  Մոլոտով ըլնեմ...

----------


## dvgray

> Սա ասում է նույն ինքը՝ (լավ է գոնե) նախկին ոստիկանապետը: Ջոկում ե՞ք դիսկրիմինացիան, ոստիկանության աշխատակիցը ամեն ինչ կարող է, ամեն ինչի իրավունք ունի, իսկ ցուցարարները ըստ ոստիկանապետի պիտի գնային ու իրեն խնդրեին, որ պռակատով մի հարյուր հազար հատ վահան տար խշշշ... խշշշ... -ներից պաշտպանվելու համար:  Մոլոտով ըլնեմ...


էտ խոսալը լսելուց հետո գոնե որոշ համառները հասկանան, որ դրանց մենակ պետք ա գլուխները ջնջխես: խոսալը դրանց հետ ավելորդ ժամավաճառություն ա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էտ խոսալը լսելուց հետո գոնե *որոշ համառները* հասկանան, որ դրանց մենակ պետք ա գլուխները ջնջխես: խոսալը դրանց հետ ավելորդ ժամավաճառություն ա


լավ ասիր ընգեր, ես շատ կուզեի ընդհանրապես տեսնել էն մարդկանց դեմքերն ու լսել նրանց արգումենտները որոնք Մարտի 1-ից ու "հայ-թուրքակակն, բարեկամական հարաբերություններից" հետո դեռ պրոկառավարական են… հետաքրքիր է ի՞նչն է նրանց բացատրությունը

----------


## ministr

> լավ ասիր ընգեր, ես շատ կուզեի ընդհանրապես տեսնել էն մարդկանց դեմքերն ու լսել նրանց արգումենտները որոնք Մարտի 1-ից ու "հայ-թուրքակակն, բարեկամական հարաբերություններից" հետո դեռ պրոկառավարական են… հետաքրքիր է ի՞նչն է նրանց բացատրությունը


Սեփական ֆինանսական բարեկեցությունը... ոնց որ եղել ա դարեր շարունակ ու տենց էլ շարունակվումա դրա համար էլ էս օրին ենք:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ԿԱՆ ՓԱՍՏԱԹՂԹԵՐ, ՈՐ ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-ԻՆ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԱԿԱՆՈՒՄ ԵՂԵԼ Է ՇՏԱԲ*
> 
> 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-ին արդյոք նախագահի նստավայրում եղել է շտաբ, որը ղեկավարել է այդ օրն իշխանության իրականացրած ուժային գործողությունը: Այդ հարցը ապրիլի 30-ին տեղի ունեցած Մարտի 1-ի հարցերի ուսումնասիրության հանձնաժողովի նիստին հրավիրված Հայկ Հարությունյանին ուղղել է ՆԺԿ նախագահ Արամ Կարապետյանը:
> 
> Հայկ Հարությունյանը, ով 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-ին եղել է հանրապետության Ոստիկանապետ, իսկ այժմ Պետական պահպանության վարչության պետն է, Արամ Կարապետյանի հարցին տվել է դրական պատասխան, ասելով, որ այդպիսի շտաբ եղել է եւ կան համապատասխան փաստաթղթեր, որոնք վկայում են շտաբի ստեղծման մասին որոշում: *“Այսինքն կան փաստաթղթեր այդ շտաբի գոյության մասին վկայող”, հարցրել է Արամ Կարապետյանը:* Հայկ Հարությունյանը կրկին տվել է դրական պատասխան, ասելով, որ կան փաստաթղթեր, *“եղել են պլաններ”, որոնցով առաջնորդվել է շտաբը:*
> 
> Արամ Կարապետյանը հարցրել է նաեւ, թե *ովքեր են եղել այդ շտաբի անդամ*: Հայկ Հարությունյանը դրան պատասխանել է, թե *ինքը այժմ չի կարող ասել դա, չի հիշում ամեն ինչ*: Ի պատասխան հարցին, թե արդյոք մարտի 1-ին բացի հանրապետության նախագահ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանից, Հայկ Հարությունյանն իրադարձությունների զարգացման մասին զեկուցել է նաեւ Սերժ Սարգսյանին, նախկին ոստիկանապետը պատասխանել է, թե *առավոտյան Ազատության հրապարակի գործողության մասին Սերժ Սարգսյանին զեկուցել է արդյունքի մասին, իսկ մինչ այդ վարչապետը տեղյակ չի եղել այդ գործողությունից, իսկ հետագա իրադարձությունների մասին Հայկ Հարությունյանը արդեն Սերժ Սարգսյանին զեկուցել է պարբերաբար:*
> 
> 15:34:26 - 30/04/2009


http://lragir.am/src/index.php?id=country&pid=26313

----------

Kuk (01.05.2009), Norton (01.05.2009)

----------


## murmushka

*Իչու են փաստահավաք խմբերի երեք անդամները կասեցրել իրենց աշխատանքը*

http://lragir.am/src/index.php?id=country&pid=26386

----------

Ambrosine (06.05.2009), Kuk (05.05.2009), Norton (05.05.2009), Rammer (05.05.2009), Արշակ (05.05.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իչու են փաստահավաք խմբերի երեք անդամները կասեցրել իրենց աշխատանքը
> 
> http://lragir.am/src/index.php?id=country&pid=26386





> Լեւոն Զուրաբյանն ասում է, որ փաստահավաք խումբը իսկապես արդյունավետ է աշխատել, հավաքել է բավական փաստեր, որոնք *ելնելով այդ խմբի աշխատանքի գաղտնիության մասին կարգադրությունից, չեն կարող այժմ հրապարակել:* “Այն, ինչ որ հիմա կատարվում է, դա այլ կերպ բնորոշել, քան ուղղակի սաբոտաժ իշխանությունների կողմից, փաստահավաք խմբի աշխատանքի, այն պահին, երբ առաջին նյութերը սկսեցին ուղարկվել մարտի 1-ի հանձնաժողով, այլ կերպ բնորոշել հնարավոր չէ: Սա ցույց է տալիս, որ իշխանությունները շատ բան ունեն թաքցնելու”, ասում է Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը:


Իշխանությունները սաբոտաժ են անում, թող իրենք էլ թքեն գաղտնիության մասին կարգադրության վրա ու հրապարակեն բոլոր փաստերը, որոնք արդեն հավաքել են:

----------


## Rammer

> Իշխանությունները սաբոտաժ են անում, թող իրենք էլ թքեն գաղտնիության մասին կարգադրության վրա ու հրապարակեն բոլոր փաստերը, որոնք արդեն հավաքել են:


Այսպես թե այնպես նյութերը կամաց կամաց հրապարակվում են: Իմաստ չունի որ հիմա ընդիմությունը վարկաբեկի իրեն, իշխանություններին առիթ տա արդեն օրինական մեղադրանքների: Կասեն մենք ուզում էինք բացահայտել մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը, բայց ընդիմությունը խոչնդոտում է փաստահավաք խմբի աշխատանքներին, իմանալով որ աշխատանքների ընթացքում կբացահայտվեն ոչ ի նպաստ ընդիմությանը փաստեր..մի խոսքով մեր ասածները մեր դեմ կաշխատեն:

P.S. Հլը չեմ ասում թե հոգնած եվրոպացիները ինչեր կասեն...Շատ զգուշ է պետք լինել և հետևողական; Մանավանդ ընտրություններից առաջ:

----------


## murmushka

> ՆՌՆԱԿ ՆԵՏՈՂԸ ՀԱՅՏՆԻ ՉԷ, ՏԵՍԱԿԸ ՆՈՒՅՆՊԵՍ, ՊԱՅԹՅՈՒՆԻ ՏԵՂՆ ԷԼ ՉԿԱ, ԲԱՅՑ ՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԱՆԳԱՄԱՆՔԸ ՊԱՐԶ Է
> Մարտի 1-ի սպանությունների հանգամանքը ուսումնասիրող փաստահավաք խումբը օրերս իր եզրակացությունն էր ուղարկել մարտի 1-ի խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովին, կապված ոստիկանության սպա Համլետ Թադեւոսյանի մահվան հանգամանքների հետ, ով ըստ պաշտոնական, այսինքն նախաքննական վարկածի, մարտի 1-ին մահացել է ցուցարարների նետած նռնակից: Փաստահավաք խումբը եզրակացրել է, որ իրականում Համլետ Թադեւոսյանի մահվան շատ հանգամանքներ նախաքննական մարմինը չի պարզել, սխալ քննություն է կատարել եւ որ Համլետ Թադեւոսյանը մահացել է իր մոտ եղած նռնակի պայթյունից:
> 
> Այդ եզրակացության կապակցությամբ, Մարտի 1-ի հարցերի խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովը մայիսի 8-ին հրավիրել եւ լսել է նախաքննական մարմնի ղեկավար Վահագն Հարությունյանին: Նա հայտարարել է, թե նախաքննական մարմինը չի ընդունում փաստահավաք խմբի եզրակացությունն ու համարում է, որ այն խեղաթյուրել է փաստերը, այդ թվում նախաքննական մարմնի աշխատանքի արդյունքը:
> 
> Իհարկե, եղել են նախաքննության թերություններ, ասում է Վահագն Հարությունյանը, սակայն նշում, թե դրանք չեն ազդել գործի անաչառ քննությանը: “Միանշանակ պնդում եմ, որ այդ բացթողումները չեն կարող էական նշանակություն ունենալ ռադիկալ հանգամանքների պարզաբանման, տվյալ դեպքում Համլետ Թադեւոսյանի մահվան, կամ մյուս անձանց մահվան հանգամանքների վերաբերյալ, եւ չկա որեւէ խախտում, որը դուրս է անփութության եւ պատշաճ կատարելու շրջանակից, եւ իր իրավական արդեն ավելի լուրջ հետեւանքներ է բերում”, ասում է Վահագն Հարությունյանը:
> 
> Մարտի 1-ի հանձնաժողովի անդամ, ՆԺԿ ղեկավար Արամ Կարապետյանը հարցրել է Վահագն Հարությունյանին` արդյոք հայտնի է, թե ինչ նռնակից է զոհվել Համլետ Թադեւոսյանը, ով է եղել նետողը, ինչ հեռավորություն է նետվել, մարմնի որ մասում է եղել հարվածի գլխավոր օջախը, կրել է արդյոք Համլետ Թադեւոսյանը զրահաբաճկոն:
> 
> ...


http://lragir.am/src/index.php?id=lr...ntry&pid=26478

----------

Ambrosine (09.05.2009), Norton (08.05.2009), Rammer (08.05.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> *11-ՐԴ ԶՈՀԻ ՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱԿԱՆԱՏԵՍԸ 
> *
> Մարտի 1-ի ողբերգական դեպքերին հաջորդած այս մեկ տարի երկու ամիսների ընթացքում չեն դադարել կասկածները այդ օրը սպանված քաղաքացիների թվի վերաբերյալ: 
> 
> Իսկ օրերս հերթական փաստը ի հայտ եկավ, որը կրկին անգամ վկայում է այն մասին, որ Մարտի 1-ի տասը զոհերից բացի, եղել է առնվազն եւս մեկը, որը մինչեւ օրս գաղտնի է պահվում: Մասնավորապես, «Չերյոմուխա-7» հատուկ միջոցից մարտի 1-ին աջ ոտքից վիրավորված` Արարատի մարզի Խորվիրապ գյուղի բնակիչ Խաչիկ Դավթյանը այս տարվա ապրիլի 28-ին ՀՀ ԱԺ Մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունները ուսումնասիրող ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովում պատմել էր, որ ինքը սպանության ականատես է եղել: 
> 
> Երեկ Դավթյանին խնդրեցինք մի փոքր մանրամասն ներկայացնել, թե ինքը մարտի 1-ի երեկոյան կոնկրետ որտեղ եւ ինչի է ականատես եղել: Ըստ նրա, ինքը Մաշտոցի պողոտայի եւ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ փողոցի կամրջի վրա է եղել, երբ նկատել է, թե ինչպես, իրենից 20-ից 25 մետր հեռավորության վրա, մի երիտասարդ ինչ-որ բանի հարվածից օդ է բարձրացել եւ մեջքի վրա վայր ընկել գետնին:
> 
> «Հասկացանք, որ մարդ խփեցին, վազանք այդ տղայի կողմը, մինչեւ մեր հասնելը` նրան վերցրեցին, դրեցին «կարըչնվի» (շագանակագույն - Վ.Հ.) գույնի ինչ-որ մեքենա եւ տարան: Այդ տղայի ընկած տեղը արյունը գյոլ էր տվել, մարմնի կտորները, դժվարանում եմ ասել` ինչ մասեր էին, թափված էին արյան մեջ: Ինձ թվաց, որ ուղեղի կտորներն էին: Այդ ժամանակ երկու-երեք հատ կամեռա էր նկարում: Այնտեղ եղածներին հարցրեց` ինչ էր եղել, ասին` խփեցին այդ տղայի գլուխը ցվրվավ: Արյան մեջ պատրոնի գիլզաներ (պարկուճներ - Վ.Հ.) կային, նկարողները դրանք եւս նկարեցին: «ԱԿՍ»-ի, թղթից ինչ-որ պատրոնի, սնայպերի (դիպուկահարների մոտ ընդունված` «Կարաբին» տեսակի հրացանի համար նախատեսված փամփուշտի պարկուճի մասին է խոսքը - Վ.Հ) եւ այլ գիլզաներ կային»,- մարտի 1-ին իր տեսածի մասին պատմում է Դավթյանը:
> ...


http://hzh.am/Arkhiv/2009/May/1305/13-05.html

----------

Ambrosine (30.05.2009), murmushka (20.05.2009), Rammer (20.05.2009), Հայկօ (20.05.2009)

----------


## murmushka

> Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանի գործով վկան անհետացել էր դատարանի շենքից
> 
> 20.05.2009
> Տաթեւիկ Լազարյան
> 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-2-ի իրադարձությունների առնչությամբ ձերբակալված պատգամավոր Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանի գործով ցուցմունք տալու համար ներկայացած վկա Գագիկ Ավդալյանը մայիսի 20-ին, անսպասելիորեն անհետացել էր դատարանի շենքից:
> 
> Մի քանի ժամ Գագիկ Ավդալյանի հեռախոսը չէր պատասխանում: Ի վերջո, երբ նա հասանելի դարձավ, պատմեց իր հետ ինչ է կատարվել։
> 
> «Ես ներկայացել էի որպես վկա հարցաքննությանը: Վկաների համար նախատեսված սենյակում նստած էինք: Նշեցին իրենց մոտ, որ Ավդալյանը եկել է: Երեք հոգով էինք: Երկուսին հանցեին դուրս: Ես էլ նստած էի: Մաշտոցի ոստիկանությունը` քրեական հետախուզությունը, թեւերս ոլորեցին, իջեցրեցին դատարանի հետեւի մուտքից: Նստեցրեցին սպիտակ «07» ավտոմեքենա: Տարան Մաշտոցի ոստիկանություն: Հետո տարան Թամանյանի մոտ` քրեական վարչություն», - «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանին պատմեց Ավդալյանը:
> ...


http://www.azatutyun.am/content/article/1735979.html

----------

Հայկօ (20.05.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 11-ՐԴ ԶՈՀԻ ՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱԿԱՆԱՏԵՍԸ


Ժողովուրդ, սելջուկները մեզ անօգնական ճանճերի պես կոտորում են:




> Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանի գործով վկան անհետացել էր դատարանի շենքից


Ու հետո էլ ձեռ են առնում…

----------


## Kuk

> Ժողովուրդ, սելջուկները մեզ անօգնական ճանճերի պես կոտորում են:


Գոնե ճիպոտով վերացնելու ճանապարհը ընտրեին՝ հատ-հատ. բռնել ռապտռը միացրել են, օփշյակ կոտորում են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գոնե ճիպոտով վերացնելու ճանապարհը ընտրեին՝ հատ-հատ. բռնել ռապտռը միացրել են, օփշյակ կոտորում են:


սսսսսս ապեր, սահմանադրական ճանապարհով ......

Ու Կուկ, գիտե՞ս էս ֆենոմենը ոնց ա կոչվում - իմպոտենցիա:

----------

Վիշապ (21.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Ցեղել բառը պարունակող գրառումը և այդ բառի շուրջ ծավալված քննարկումները ջնջվել են: Հեղինակին խնդրում եմ նորից կատարել իր գրառումը, առանց հայոց լեզվին անհայտ բառերի կիրառմամաբ:*

----------


## murmushka

Համատեղ հայտարարություն
20:06 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի եւ «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության համատեղ հայտարարությունը

Մարտի 1-ի իրադարծությունների եւ 10 զոհերի մահվան հանգամանքների ուսումնասիրության նպատակով 2008 թ. նոյեմբերին ձեւավորվեց Փաստահավաք խումբ: Չնայած իշխանության մարմինների հարուցած բազմաթիվ խոչնդոտների, Փաստահավաք խումբը շուրջ 6 ամիս արդյունավետ աշխատեց եւ 2009 թ. ապրիլին ԱԺ ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովին ներկայացրեց իր աշխատանքի առաջին ամփոփ արդյունքներից մեկը՝ ոստիկանության զոհված սպա Համլետ Թադեւոսյանի մահվան հանգամանքների հետ կապված զեկույցը: Զեկույցից ակնհայտ է, որ սպան զոհվել է ոչ ցուցարարների մեղքով, ինչով մերժվեց այն վարկածը, որ ի սկզբանե պնդում էին իշխանությունները: Եզրափակման փուլում են գտնվում մյուս սպանությունների հանգամանքների մասին զեկույցները:

Դրանից անմիջապես հետո՝ մայիսի 4-ից անակնկալ արձակուրդ գնաց /ինչը նախատեսված չէ կարգադրությամբ/ Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի ներկայացուցիչ Վահե Ստեփանյանը, ով միաժամանակ նաեւ Փաստահավաք խմբի ղեկավարն էր: Ավելին՝ նրա եւ Փաստահավաք խմբում կոլաիցիայի երկու ներկայացուցիչների կողմից որոշում ընդունվեց խմբի աշխատանքների ժամանակավոր կասեցման մասին, ինչը նույնպես նախատեսված չէ կարգադրությամբ: Դրանից հետո ընդդիմության երկու ներկայացուցիչներին պարզապես թույլ չտրվեց մտնել Փաստահավաք խմբին տրամադրված աշխատավայրը: Այդ օրվանից սկսած մինչեւ հիմա Փաստահավաք խմբի բնականոն աշխատանքը վերականգնված չէ: Թեեւ ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչները ամեն օր պարտաճանաչորեն ներկայանում են աշխատանքի, խմբի մյուս անդամների ոչնչով չհիմնավորված բացակայությունների, ինչպես նաեւ՝ Վահե Ստեփանյանի եւ Ռոբերտ Ավագյանի՝ կարգադրությամբ չնախատեսված ինքնահրաժարականների պատճառով խումբը չի կարողանում վեսկսել իր աշխատանքը:

Այսպիսով արձանագրում ենք, որ.

1. ՀՀ Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի եւ իշխանությունների ներկայացուցիչների կողմից կազմալուծվել է Փաստահավաք խմբի գործունեությունը

2. Փաստահավաք խմբի աշխատանքների միտումնավոր կազմալուծման պատճառը 2008թ. մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների եւ սպանությունների հանգամանքերի իրական պատկերի բացահայտումն է, քանի որ հրապարակված առաջին արդյունքները արմատապես հակասում են իշխանության՝ ի սկզբանե տարածած վարկածներին:

3. Մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների եւ այդ օրը զոհված քաղաքացիների մահվան հանգամանքները պարզելուն ուղղված Փաստահավաք խմբի գործունեության դադարեցման ողջ պատասխանատվությունը ընկնում է ՀՀ մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի եւ իշխանական կոալիցիայի վրա

4. Մարտի 1-ին զոհված քաղաքացիների մահվան հանգամանքների փաստերի ամբողջական բացահայտման նախաշեմին Փաստահավաք խմբի աշխատանքների նմանօրինակ կոպիտ կասեցումը ցույց է տալիս, որ իշխանությունները շահագրգռված չեն ճշմարտության բացահայտման մեջ եւ դիմում են ամեն միջոցի իրականությունը պարտակելու համար:

Պահանջում ենք միջոցներ ձեռնարկել Փաստահավաք խմբի բնականոն աշխատանքները անհապաղ վերականգնելու ուղղությամբ: Այլապես ըննդդիմությունը ստիպված է լինելու փնտրել մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների եւ 10 զոհերի մահվան հանգամանքների բացահայտման եւ հրապարակայնացման այլ ուղիներ:

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես
«Ժառանգություն» կուսակցություն

----------

Chuk (30.05.2009), Kuk (31.05.2009), Mephistopheles (31.05.2009), Norton (30.05.2009), Rammer (31.05.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> *ԿԱՆ ՓԱՍՏԱԹՂԹԵՐ, ՈՐ ՄԱՐՏԻ 1-ԻՆ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԱԿԱՆՈՒՄ ԵՂԵԼ Է ՇՏԱԲ*
> 
> 
> 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-ին արդյոք նախագահի նստավայրում եղել է շտաբ, որը ղեկավարել է այդ օրն իշխանության իրականացրած ուժային գործողությունը: Այդ հարցը ապրիլի 30-ին տեղի ունեցած Մարտի 1-ի հարցերի ուսումնասիրության հանձնաժողովի նիստին հրավիրված Հայկ Հարությունյանին ուղղել է ՆԺԿ նախագահ Արամ Կարապետյանը:
> 
> *Հայկ Հարությունյանը, ով 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-ին եղել է հանրապետության Ոստիկանապետ, իսկ այժմ Պետական պահպանության վարչության պետն է, Արամ Կարապետյանի հարցին տվել է դրական պատասխան, ասելով, որ այդպիսի շտաբ եղել է եւ կան համապատասխան փաստաթղթեր, որոնք վկայում են շտաբի ստեղծման մասին որոշում:* *“Այսինքն կան փաստաթղթեր այդ շտաբի գոյության մասին վկայող”, հարցրել է Արամ Կարապետյանը: Հայկ Հարությունյանը կրկին տվել է դրական պատասխան, ասելով, որ կան փաստաթղթեր, “եղել են պլաններ”, որոնցով առաջնորդվել է շտաբը:*
> 
> Արամ Կարապետյանը հարցրել է նաեւ, թե ովքեր են եղել այդ շտաբի անդամ: Հայկ Հարությունյանը դրան պատասխանել է, թե ինքը այժմ չի կարող ասել դա, չի հիշում ամեն ինչ: Ի պատասխան հարցին, թե արդյոք մարտի 1-ին բացի հանրապետության նախագահ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանից, Հայկ Հարությունյանն իրադարձությունների զարգացման մասին զեկուցել է նաեւ Սերժ Սարգսյանին, նախկին ոստիկանապետը պատասխանել է, թե առավոտյան Ազատության հրապարակի գործողության մասին Սերժ Սարգսյանին զեկուցել է արդյունքի մասին, իսկ մինչ այդ վարչապետը տեղյակ չի եղել այդ գործողությունից, իսկ հետագա իրադարձությունների մասին Հայկ Հարությունյանը արդեն Սերժ Սարգսյանին զեկուցել է պարբերաբար:
> 
> ...





> *Շտաբ գործել է մարտի 2-ին, իսկ 1-ի՞ ն*
> 
> ԱԺ Ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Սամվել Նիկոյանը նիստում ներկայացրեց ՀՀ Նախագահի աշխատակազմին ուղարկված գրության պատասխանը:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ հանձնաժողովը խնդրել էր տեղեկացնել, թե արդյոք ՀՀ նախագահի նստավայրում մարտյան իրադարձությունների ժամանակ գործե՞լ է շտաբ, ինչին ի պատասխան ստացվել է *ՀՀ նախագահի օգնական Գեւորգ Կոստանյանի գրությունը, որում ասվում է. «Ձեր հարցման առնչությամբ հայտնում եմ, որ 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-ին ՀՀ Նախագահի կողմից արտակարգ դրություն հայտարարելու կապակցությամբ ՀՀ նախագահի նստավայրում շտաբ չի ստեղծվել, հետեւաբար շտաբի իրավասության, գործունեության պլանների վերաբերյալ որեւէ փաստաթուղթ ՀՀ նախագահի աշխատակազմում առկա չէ:* Միաժամանակ, հաշվի առնելով արտակարգ դրություն հաստատելու մասին ՀՀ Նախագահի հրամանագրի հինգերորդ կետի պահանջները, ըստ որի` նշված հրամանագրի կատարումն ապահովելու համար անհրաժեշտ միջոցառումները պետք է իրականացվեն ՀՀ կառավարության կողմից, տեղեկացնում եմ, որ ձեր գրությունն ուղարկվել է ՀՀ կառավարության աշխատակազմ` հարցմանն ի պատասխան անհրաժեշտ տեղեկատվություն տրամադրելու միջնորդությամբ»:
> 
> Սամվել Նիկոյանը տեղեկացրեց, որ ՀՀ կառավարությունից եւս ստացվել է պարզաբանող գրություն, որում նշվում է, որ ոստիկանության պետի եւ ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարարի կողմից համատեղ հաստատված ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարարության եւ ՀՀ ոստիկանության կողմից հրատապ կարգով իրականացվող միջոցառումների պլան եղել է արտակարգ դրության հաստատումից հետո եւ առաջարկվել է կազմավորել արտակարգ դրության ղեկավարման գլխավոր շտաբ` ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարարի գլխավորությամբ եւ հետեւյալ կազմով` ՀՀ ոստիկանության պետի տեղակալ, ոստիկանության զորքերի հրամանատար, գեներալ-լեյտենանտ Գ. Գրիգորյան, Երեւանի կայազորի պետ, գեներալ-լեյտենանտ Յու. Խաչատուրով, ՀՀ ոստիկանության պետի տեղակալ, ոստիկանության գեներալ-մայոր Ա. Աֆյան, ՀՀ ոստիկանության պետի տեղակալ, ոստիկանության գեներալ-մայոր Ա. Երիցյան: Մյուս արձանագրության մեջ նշվում է, որ քննարկվել է ՀՀ նախագահի հրամանագրից բխող պլանը գործողության մեջ դնելու կարգը:
> 
> Հանձնաժողովի անդամ, ՆԺԿ ներկայացուցիչ Արամ Կարապետյանը այս ամենը ներկայացնելու հետո հետաքրքրվեց, թե արդյոք մարտի 1-ին գործել է որեւէ շտաբ, քանի որ ներկայացված արձանագրությունները փաստում են, որ խորհրդակցությունները տեղի են ունեցել մարտի 2-ին: Այս առնչությամբ Սամվել Նիկոյանն Արամ Կարապետյանին առաջարկեց գրավոր ձեւակերպել իր հարցը, նշելով, որ այն հանձնաժողովի կողմից այն կուղարկվի համապատասխան մարմիններին:Առաջարկ եղավ նույն հարցով դիմել նաեւ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին, ինչն ընդունվեց:
> ...


Հլը ոնց են խուճապահար մեկը մյուսին հակասում:

----------


## murmushka

Մարտի 1"-ն այդպես էլ չի բացահայտվի՞
16:25 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

"Մարտի 1"-ի փաստահավաք խմբի կասեցումը խմբի ընդդիմության կողմից նշանակված անդամներ Անդրանիկ Քոչարյանն ու  Սեդա Սաֆարյանը համարում են վերեւից իջեցված պատվեր:

 Նրանք կարծում են, որ խմբի մյուս անդամների կողմից ներկայացված պատճառները անհեթեթ են: Այսօր լրագրողների հետ հանդիպմանը նրանք բացահայտեցին փաստահավաք խմբի գործունեության աշխատանքային մանրամասներից եւ հայտնեցին, որ իրենք աշխատանքային գործունեությունը չեն դադարեցրել այս օրերին:

"Հետո միայն պարզվեց, որ փաստահավաք խմբի ղեկավար Վահե Ստեփանյանի համապատասխան գրության հիման վրա է նախագահը կասեցրել հանձնաժողովի գործունեությունը: Ավելին, Ստեփանյանը առանց մեր ներկայության բացել է խմբի չհրկիզվող պահարանը եւ հավաքված նյութերն ու փաստաթղթերը հանձնել Նիկոյանին",-ասաց  Կոնգրեսի կողմից նշանակված Անդրանիկ Քոչարյանը' հավելելով, որ նմանատիպ գործելաոճը արդեն իսկ կասկած է հարուցում:



Նա հայտեց, որ իրենք ուշի-ուշով հետեւելու են "Մարտի 1"-ի գործով խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովի գործունեությանը եւ որոշ փաստաթղթերի կոծկման դեպքում' արձագանելու են: Նա նաեւ ասաց, որ Սեդա Սաֆարյանի հետ կազմել են 15 էջից բաղկացած իրենց եզրահանգումները եւ վաղն արդեն փոխանցելու են Սամվել Նիկոյանի գլխավորած խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովին:

"Նիկոյանին լսելով' կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ "մարտի 1"-ը այդպես էլ չի բացահայտվի ու հանձնաժողով այստեղ պետք չէ' հասկանալու Նիկոյանի գործողությունների ենթատեքստը",-ասաց «Ժառանգությունը» ներկայացնող  Սեդա Սաֆարյանը եւ ավելացրեց' քանի որ փաստահավաք խումբը ցրվել է, աշխատանքային գաղտնիության խնդիրը այլեւս չկա, չի բացառվում, որ իրենք բացահայտումներ կանեն: Անդրանիկ Քոչարյանն էլ չհերքեց, որ աշխատանքային որոշ փաստաթղթերի պատճեները պահպանված են իր մոտ:

"Անձամբ ես համարում եմ "մարտի 1"-ը  չի բացահայտվելու եւ նախագահի հրամանով այն առընդմիշտ համարում եմ փակված",-ասաց Սեդա Սաֆարյանը: Նա նշում է, որ փաստահավաք խմբի 7 ամսվա աշխատանքը իզուր չի անցել եւ իրենք պատրաստակամ են  խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովի հետ համագործակցելու:

----------

Chuk (11.06.2009), Աբելյան (12.06.2009)

----------


## Phantom Lord

Լևոննա մեղավոր :Angry2:

----------

Աբելյան (13.06.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Լևոննա մեղավոր


օկ:

----------

Ungrateful (12.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

*Կեղծել են՝ իրականությունը թաքցնելու համար*

Երեկ մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունները ուսումնասիրող փաստահավաք խմբում ընդդիմությանը ներկայացնող անդամներ Սեդա Սաֆարյանը և Անդրանիկ Քոչարյանը երրորդ փաստաթուղթն են ուղարկել ԱԺ ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Սամվել Նիկոյանին։ Փաստաթղթում բերված են մարտի 1-ի տասը զոհերից՝ ՀՀ ոստիկանության զորքերի թիվ 1033 զորամասի զինծառայող Տիգրան Աբգարյանի մահվան հանգամանքների ուսումնասիրության արդյունքները։ Ըստ այդմ, Փաստահավաքի անդամները հանգել են եզրակացության, որ Տիգրան Աբգարյանը սպանվել է ավտոմատ ընդհուպ կրակահերթով։
Հիշեցնենք, որ զինվորը սպանվել է պարանոցին հասցված կրակոցներից։ Մինչև այս ներկայացված պաշտոնական վարկածով՝ Տիգրան Աբգարյանը սպանվել է հեռվից անհայտ ցուցարարի կողմից արձակված կրակոցից։ Սակայն Փաստահավաքի անդամների կազմած փաստաթղթում բերված են փաստեր, թե ինչպես են իրավապահները կեղծել և կոծկել փաստերը՝ պաշտոնական վարկածը առաջ տանելու և իրականությունը թաքցնելու համար։ 

ԹԵՐԹ

----------

Mephistopheles (09.08.2009), murmushka (31.07.2009), Norton (29.07.2009), Հայկօ (29.07.2009), Տրիբուն (29.07.2009)

----------


## murmushka



----------


## Վիշապ

Մարտիմեկյան դեպքերի առիթով 4 ոստիկանի մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել

2008 թվականի մարտի 1-ին Հանրապետության հրապարակում, ինչպես նաև Մաշտոցի պողոտայում՝ շուկայի մոտ, քաղաքացիների նկատմամբ ոստիկանների կողմից բռնություններ կիրառելու դեպքի առթիվ ՀՀ հատուկ քննչական ծառայության վարույթում քննվող քրեական գործի շրջանակներում օգոստոսի 27-ի դրությամբ մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել 4 ոստիկանի:

Այս մասին հաղորդագրություն է հրապարակել Հայաստանի գլխավոր դատախազության պաշտոնական կայքը՝ տեղեկացնելով, որ 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-ին առավոտյան Հանրապետության հրապարակում քաղաքացու նկատմամբ բռնություններ կիրառելու, հատուկ միջոց հանդիսացող ռետինե մահակներով հարվածներ հասցնելու համար մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել ՀՀ ոստիկանության Երևան քաղաքի վարչության ՊՊԾ գնդի ոստիկաններ Գ.Հարությունյանին և Հ.Ղուկասյանին՝ ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 309-րդ հոդվածի 2-րդ մասով:

«Նախաքննությամբ պարզվել է նաև այն ոստիկանների ինքնությունը, որոնք, ըստ նախաքննությանը ներկայացված տեսագրությունների, 2 քաղաքացու նկատմամբ բռնություններ են գործադրել Մաշտոցի պողոտայի շուկայի մոտ և ձեռք բերված ապացույցների հիման վրա ՀՀ ոստիկանության Երևան քաղաքի վարչության ՊՊԾ գնդի ոստիկաններ Ա.Մանուկյանին և Գ.Գրիգորյանին մեղադրանքներ են առաջադրվել ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 309-րդ հոդվածի 2-րդ մասով»,- ասվում է հաղորդագրության մեջ:

Tert.am

----------

Ambrosine (28.08.2009)

----------


## Norton

*Մարտի 1-ի բանդաները* 



> Երեկ Փաստահավաք խմբի անդամներ Անդրանիկ Քոչարյանը և Սեդա Սաֆարյանը հրապարակեցին իրենց չորրորդ զեկույցը, որը Մարտի 1-ին օլիգարխների և բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների սափրագլուխների բանդաներին հանդերձավորելու մասին է։ Օրաթերթը հրապարակել է որոշ տվյալներ:
> 
> Չորրորդ զեկույցը
> 
> Զեկույցին կից հրապարակված ցանկի համաձայն՝ Մարտի 1-ին ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարարության թիկունքի ծառայության պահեստից տրամադրվել է 950 հատ երկու տեսակի զինվորական կոստյում և 140 գլխարկ։ Ըստ ցանկի՝ Վաչիկ Ղազարյանին (Սերժի Վաչո) հատկացվել է 20 հագուստ, Գագիկ Ծառուկյանին՝ 300 հագուստ և 49 գլխարկ, Սուրիկ Խաչատրյանին (Լիսկա)՝ 156 հագուստ և 51 գլխարկ, Լևոն Սարգսյանին (Ալրաղացի Լյովիկ)՝ 67 հագուստ, Գագիկ Բեգլարյանին (Չոռնի Գագո)՝ 83 հագուստ և 10 գլխարկ, Հովիկ Աբրահամյանին (Մուկ)՝ 115 հագուստ, Առաքել Մովսիսյանին (Շմայս)՝ 22 հագուստ, Մհեր Սեդրակյանին (Թոխմախի Մհեր)՝ 121 հագուստ, և Սամվել Ալեքսանյանին (Լֆիկ Սամո)՝ 66 հագուստ ու 30 գլխարկ։ Իսկ ըստ որոշ լուրերի՝ հագուստը սափրագլուխներին բաժանվել է «Վերնիսաժում» կայանված զինվորական բեռնատարի թափքից։


www.tert.am (սկզբ. ՀԺ)

----------

Ambrosine (28.08.2009), Kuk (28.08.2009), Հայկօ (28.08.2009), Քամի (28.08.2009)

----------


## Lonely

Կներեք, բայց ուրիշ սայթերից նորություններ  *copy & past* անելով անմեղ զոհերին հետ չեք բերի, ոչ էլ իրանց հիշատակը բարձր կպահեք:

----------


## Elmo

> Կներեք, բայց ուրիշ սայթերից նորություններ  *copy & past* անելով անմեղ զոհերին հետ չեք բերի, ոչ էլ իրանց հիշատակը բարձր կպահեք:


թեմայի վերնագիրը *ինչպե՞ս հետ բերել մարտի 1-ի անմեղ զոհերին* չի
ստեղ մեղավորներին ենք ուզում պարզել

----------


## Kuk

> Կներեք, բայց ուրիշ սայթերից նորություններ  *copy & past* անելով անմեղ զոհերին հետ չեք բերի, ոչ էլ իրանց հիշատակը բարձր կպահեք:


Ինչ որ մեկն ասել է, որ ուզում է անմեղ զոհերին ե՞տ բերի:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Կներեք, բայց ուրիշ սայթերից նորություններ  *copy & past* անելով անմեղ զոհերին հետ չեք բերի, ոչ էլ իրանց հիշատակը բարձր կպահեք:


Բնականաբար՝ հետ չենք բերի: Բայց հիշատակի մասին սխալ ես ասում: Հիշատակը հենց սենց  քոփի-փասթ անելով, ինչքան հնարավոր ա ինֆորմացիան տարածելով ու մեր ուժերի ներածի չափով ճշմարտությունը բացահայտելով ա բարձր պահվելու, ոչ թե հայտարարելով, թե էդ ծնոտը խոզի ծնոտ էր, կամ ասելով, թե էդ մարդը գնացել ու խմած-խմած նենց ա ընգել իրա սեփական փամփուշտի վրա, որ էդ փամփուշտը մխրճվել ա իրա մեջ, ու տենց՝ քսան անգամ: Հիշատակի մասին մտածող մարդը պիտի թույլ չտա, որ էդ զոհված մարդկանց աջուձախ նառկամաններ ու ալկաշներ որակեն:

----------


## Kuk

> Կներեք, բայց ուրիշ սայթերից նորություններ  *copy & past* անելով անմեղ զոհերին հետ չեք բերի, ոչ էլ իրանց հիշատակը բարձր կպահեք:


Իսկ ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում, ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ անել մարտի մեկի հետ կապված:

----------


## Kuk

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yv-x-Sw0sVw


Տիկոի մաման ա՝ տիկին Ռուզաննան. էս կնոջն անձամբ եմ ճանաչում: Մարտի մեկին վիրավորվեց Տիգրանը ու քառասուն օր վերակաենդանացման բաժնում էր՝ գիտակցությունը գալիս-գնում էր: Էս կնոջ համար էդ քառասուն օրը ոնց որ քառասուն ամիս լիներ, եթե ոչ քառասուն տարի: Էդ քառասուն օրվա ընթացքում արտաքնապես, և ոչ միայն, էնքան ծերացավ աչքներիս դեմը, որ պատկերացնելն անհնար ա ուղղակի: Երկրորդ որդուն էր կորցնում, տենց էլ պետքա լիներ:

----------


## Kuk

> *Սամվել Նիկոյանը ուսումնասիրելու է*
> 
> 
> 
> Մարտի 1-2 դեպքերն ուսումնասիրող ԱԺ ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովը' Սամվել Նիկոյանի ղեկավարությամբ այսօր որոշել է ստուգել, թե որքանով են հավաստի այն նյութերը, թե մարտի 1-ին ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարարության թիկունքի ծառայության պահեստից տրամադրվել է 950 հատ երկու տեսակի զինվորական կոստյումներ եւ 140 հատ գխարկներ: Այս տեղեկատվությունը հանձնաժողովին է ներկայացրել Փաստահավաք նախկին խմբի անդամներ Անդրանիկ Քոչարյանը եւ Սեդա Սաֆարյանը, իսկ փաստաթուղթը վերջիններիս է տրամադրել Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Քոչարյանի եւ Սաֆարյանի ներկայացրած փաստաթղթում նշված են այն բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյանների անունները, որոնք ստացել են հագուստները եւ բաժանել իրենց թիկնապահներին եւ սափրագլուխներին: Նրանք են' նախկին վարչապետի Սերժ Սարգսյանի  թիկնազորի պետ Վաչիկ Ղազրյանը, Գագիկ Ծառուկյանը, Սուրեն Խաչատրյանը, Լեւոն Սարգսյանը, Գագիկ Բեգլարյանը, Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը, Առաքել Մովսեսյանը, Մհեր Սեդրակյանն ու Սամվել Ալեքսանյանը:
> 
> Փաստաթղթի հրապարակումից հետո այսօր ԲՀԿ լրատվական ծառայությունից են հայտնել են.  «Գագիկ Ծառուկյանի մերձավոր շրջապատից որևէ մեկը որևէ կերպ մարտի 1-ի դեպքերին ներգրավված չի եղել»: Մնացածների լրատվական ծառայությունները առայժմ լուռ են: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս է պարոն Ծառուկյանի անունը հայտնվել ՊՆ-ի փաստաթղթի վրա առայժմ հայտնի չէ: Նշենք, որ պարոն Ծառուկյանը փաստաթղթում 2-րդն է:
> ...


*Ա1+*

----------

Norton (29.08.2009), Հայկօ (29.08.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փաստաթղթի հրապարակումից հետո այսօր ԲՀԿ լրատվական ծառայությունից են հայտնել են. «Գագիկ Ծառուկյանի մերձավոր շրջապատից որևէ մեկը որևէ կերպ մարտի 1-ի դեպքերին ներգրավված չի եղել»:


Տեսնես ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունեն "մերձավոր շրջապատ" ասելով: Ասենք, իրա պապան, մաման, կնիկ-երեխեքը խառնված չեն եղել, բայց եթե 170 հաստավիզ ախռաննիկ գնացել էր մարդ սպանելու, դրանք հո մերձավոր շրջապատ չե՞ն կարող լինել:

----------

Kuk (30.08.2009), Mephistopheles (30.08.2009), Norton (30.08.2009), Աբելյան (30.08.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Դադարեցրեք խրախճանքը բարեկամներ:*

----------


## Norton

*Դրանք ոստիկանների նկարած կադրերն են*





> Երեկ Հատուկ Քննչական ծառայությունը հրապարակել էր տեղեկատվություն այն մասին, որ իրենք ոստիկանների կողմից բռնության կիրառման կադրեր պարունակող տեսաերիզը ստացել են մարտի 1-ի խորհրդարանական ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովից եւ մի քաղաքացուց, որը հարցաքննվել է որպես վկա եւ տեղեկացրել, թե ինքը այդ տեսաերիզը ստացել է իր ընդդիմադիր ընկերոջից:
> 
> *«Այդ իրենց նկարահանած կադրերն են, եւ մենք ենք իրենց շարքերում գտնվող մեր համակիրների օգնությամբ կարողացել ձեռք բերել այդ կադրերը»,- «Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց մարտի 1-ի դեպքերն ուսումնասիրող հասարակական խորհրդի նախագահ Սուրեն Աբրահամյանը:*
> 
> Նա առնվազն անլուրջ է գնահատում ՀՔԾ-ի այդ արդարացումը եւ հիշեցնում, որ նույն ՀՔԾ-ն դեռ անցած ամռանը, երբ հրապարակվեց այդ տեսաերիզը, եւ խորհրդարանում քննարկվեց, իրենք էլ էին մասնակցում քննարկումներին, դեռ մի դրվագի կապակցությամբ էլ վկաներ էին բերել: Եթե ցանկություն ունենային` այդ կադրերը կտեսնեին դրանց հրապարակումից երկու օր անց, երբ իրենց տրամաբդրության տակ կար տեսաերիզը:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ ՀՔԾ-ն անդրադարձավ բռնություն կատարած ոստիկաններին պատասխանատվության կանչելու խնդրին, երբ նրան դիմեց Սամվել Նիկոյանը, եւ երբ արդեն ուժի մեջ էր մտել համաներման մասին որոշումը, որը նաեւ տարածվում է լիազորությունները չարաշահելու հոդվածի նկատմամբ:
> 
> Առանց Սուրեն Աբրահամյանի տեղեկացնելու էլ, տեխնիկայից եւ հետուստատեսությունից հասկացող մարդը, Հանրապետության հրապարակում ոստիկանների կատարած վայրագությունների կադրերը նայելիս, անմիջապես կհասկանա, որ նկարահանումներն արվել են «ներսից», այսինքն, մահակով դաժանաբար քաղաքացուն ծեծող ոստիկանին նկարահանել է իր ոստիկան ընկերը:
> ...


*Ա1+*

----------

Chuk (03.09.2009), Kuk (03.09.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Բա սրանք անառակի ծնունդներ չե՞ն… գրողը տանի, մարդկային տականքի թերմացքներ, ու այս անառակի զավակները հիմա ազատության մեջ վխտում ու օդ են շնչում ու արտաշնչում, իսկ ոչ մի հանցագործություն չկատարած մարդիկ կլեչատնի արև են նայում… Ու էս վիժվածքները իբր մեր անվտանգությունն են պաշտպանում, մեր աշխատանքի հաշվին փող են ստանում, որ տեղը գա մեզ սամասուդ անեն հանուն վերին վիժվածքների… բա չասե՞ս

----------

Kuk (01.10.2009), Բիձա (11.09.2009), Հայկօ (03.09.2009), Տրիբուն (03.09.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բա սրանք անառակի ծնունդներ չե՞ն… գրողը տանի, մարդկային տականքի թերմացքներ, ու այս անառակի զավակները հիմա ազատության մեջ վխտում ու օդ են շնչում ու արտաշնչում, իսկ ոչ մի հանցագործություն չկատարած մարդիկ կլեչատնի արև են նայում… Ու էս վիժվածքները իբր մեր անվտանգությունն են պաշտպանում, մեր աշխատանքի հաշվին փող են ստանում, որ տեղը գա մեզ սամասուդ անեն հանուն վերին վիժվածքների… բա չասե՞ս


Վսյո տակի սահմանները բացելը ճիշտ ա: Հանձնվենք թուրքերին, թող իրանք գան մեզ սենց տփեն: Գոնե կիմանանք թուրք են, հա:

----------

Elmo (04.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Ահա թե իրականում ինչ է տեղի ունեցել մարտի մեկին: Նայեք ամբողջությամբ, եթե թույլ նյարդեր չունեք:

----------

Ambrosine (03.09.2009), murmushka (11.09.2009), Norton (03.09.2009), Աբելյան (05.09.2009), Տրիբուն (04.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> *Ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչները տեսասկավառակ են ուղարկել մարտիմեկյան հանձնաժողովի նախագահին*
> 
> 
> 
> Փաստահավաք խմբի նախկին անդամներ՝ ընդդիմության ներկայացոցւցիչներ Սեդա Սաֆարյանն ու Անդրանիկ Քոչարյանն այսօր հարցում են ուղարկել մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի ուսամնասիրման խորհրդարանական ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Սամվել Նիկոյանին:
> 
> «Ձեզ ենք ուղարկում տեսասկավառակ մեկ լուսանկարով` 2008թ. մարտի 1-ին ժամը 16.00-ից 17.00-ի սահմաններում, Մելիք Ադամյան փողոցում գտնվող բանակային զինվորական համազգեստով հանդերձավորված և ինքնաձիգերով զինված անձանց պատկերներով։ Մինչև Ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովի վերջնական զեկույցի հրապարակումը, ակնկալում ենք, որ ԱԺ հանձնաժողովը կպարզի.
> 
> - Արդյո՞ք բեռնատար մեքենայի մեջ գտնվող, ինքնաձիգերով զինված համազգեստավոր անձինք զինծառայողներ են։ Եթե այո, ապա ՀՀ ԶՈՒ ո՞ր կառույցի և ո՞ր ստորաբաժանման մարտիկներ են։
> ...



Թերթ

----------

Ambrosine (11.09.2009), Mephistopheles (12.09.2009), murmushka (11.09.2009), Norton (11.09.2009), Rammer (12.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

*ԶԵԿՈՒՅՑԻՆ ԸՆԴԱՌԱՋ*

«Հանձնաժողովի գործունեությունը կավարտվի զեկույցի ընթերցմամբ եւ բոլոր վայնասուններին պատասխանելուց հետո», երեկ հայտարարել է մարտի 1-ի խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Սամվել Նիկոյանը:

«ՉԻ» - Մի հարցում Սամվել Նիկոյանն, իհարկե, իրավացի է. մարտի 1-ի հանձնաժողովի գործունեությունն ավարտվելու է ոչ թե օրենքով նախատեսված ժամկետներում, այլ այն ժամանակ, երբ նախագահականից համապատասխան հրահանգ իջեցվի: Բայց մեզ այս դեպքում ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում է չափազանց հարգարժան պրն Նիկոյանի «բոլոր վայնասունները» արտահայտությունը: Նա, փաստորեն, շատ լավ գիտակցում է, որ «չուժոյ պախմել» այնպիսի զեկույց է ներկայացրել, որի արձագանքը միայն համընդհանուր դժգոհությունն է լինելու: Ավելին. այնպես է ստացվել, որ հանձնաժողովի անդամները պիտի ընդամենը մեկ ժամվա ընթացքում ծանոթանան «զեկույցի» ավելի քան 145 էջերին եւ ստորագրեն դրանց տակ: Թե ինչի հետ է կապված ավելի քան մեկ տարի գործած այս հանձնաժողովի վերջնական զեկույցի «ափալ-թափալիզացիան»` դժվար է ասել, բայց մի բան ակնհայտ է. զեկույցի հրապարակումից հետո դահլիճում լսվելու է ոչ թե «վայնասուն», այլ «վայ, անասուն»: Միակ մխիթարությունն այն է, որ սա լինելու է ոչ թե հանձնաժողովի, այլ մարտի 1-ի ոճրագործների գնահատականը:

----------

Ambrosine (19.09.2009), murmushka (22.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

*ՏԵՍՆԵՍ Ի՞ՆՉ ԷՐ ՍՊԱՍՈՒՄ*

ԱԺ փոխնախագահ Սամվել Նիկոյանը մի քանի օր առաջ հայտարարել է, թե մարտի 1-ի հանձնաժողովի զեկույցն ավելի մեղմ է ընդունվել, քան ինքը սպասում էր:

«ՉԻ» - Ճիշտն ասած, չգիտենք, թե կոնկրետ ինչ արձագանքներ էր սպասում պրն Նիկոյանը, բայց, որքան մեզ հայտնի է, մամուլի մասին օրենքով սեռական բնույթի հայհոյանքների հրապարակումն արգելվում է, իսկ բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաների նկատմամբ ֆիզիկական բռնություն կիրառելու ցանկացած փորձ պատժվում է օրենքի ամբողջ խստությամբ: Ամեն դեպքում երեւի արժե պրն Նիկոյանին տեղեկացնել, որ հանձնաժողովի զեկույցը հասարակության ամենալայն շերտերում լրջորեն քննարկվել է, ընդ որում` մարդիկ աշխատել են իրենց կարծիքներն արտահայտել կանանցից եւ երեխաներից հեռու:

Իսկ եթե Սամվել Նիկոյանն իսկապես ցանկանում է իմանալ, թե իրականում ինչպես է ընդունվել այդ զեկույցը, խորհուրդ ենք տալիս նստել առաջին պատահած երթուղային տաքսին եւ այդ թեմայով խոսակցություն սկսել: Բայց ամեն դեպքում` լավ կլինի դռան մոտ նստի: Մեկ էլ տեսար` ճանաչեցին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա սրանք անառակի ծնունդներ չե՞ն… գրողը տանի, մարդկային տականքի թերմացքներ, ու այս անառակի զավակները հիմա ազատության մեջ վխտում ու օդ են շնչում ու արտաշնչում, իսկ ոչ մի հանցագործություն չկատարած մարդիկ կլեչատնի արև են նայում… Ու էս վիժվածքները իբր մեր անվտանգությունն են պաշտպանում, մեր աշխատանքի հաշվին փող են ստանում, որ տեղը գա մեզ սամասուդ անեն հանուն վերին վիժվածքների… բա չասե՞ս


չէ ապեր, սրանք մեր զավակներն են, եղբայրները, ամուսիններն ու հայրերը

----------

Բիձա (01.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Ժող սենց բան տեսել ե՞ք: Կա՞ հիմա, թե՞ մաքրել են:

----------

Mephistopheles (13.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk



----------

Ambrosine (13.10.2009), Mephistopheles (15.10.2009), murmushka (13.10.2009), Norton (13.10.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Այո:


*Տասը հոգու սպանությունը չի՛ կարող օրինաչափ լինել: Հակառակը պնդելը առնվազն անբարոյականություն է:*

Հակառակը մի՛ պնդիր, Տատ, շատ եմ խնդրում...




> Հիմա ամեն բան պարզ է, կարող ենք չշարունակել, ինձ հետ խոսելն անիմաստ է՞:


Այո:

----------


## Kuk

> Այո: Անսահմանափակ ժամկետով ցույցը և հակապետական կոչերը անօրինական են ցանկացած  երկրում, լինի այն ազատ թե բռնակալ: Փաստը դա՞ չի, հակապետական էր ամենը: Դրանք չեն պատժվում միայն հաջորդող հեղափոխության դեպքում: ԱՄՆ ում նույնն էր լինելու: Եվ դա Քոչարյանն էր, ոչ թե ՍՍ (իհարկե շատ բան չի փոխվում): Ընդդիմության ապօրինի գործողությունների (նրանք գիտակցաբար պնդեցին հակադրմանն ու դրա ավարտին)և իշխանության ուշացված, թերի եվ բռնի գործողությունների արդյունքում: 
> 
> Հիմա ամեն բան պարզ է, կարող ենք չշարունակել, ինձ հետ խոսելն անիմաստ է՞:


Տատ, տասը զոհը օրինաչափ է՞ր: Էս ի՜նչ մազոխիստ ազգ դուրս եկանք մենք, լրիվ հանճար վիճակ ա մոտներս: Տատ, հլը կադրերը նայի մարտի մեկի, էդ օրինաչափ ա՞: Տատ, մի հտ մտի մարտի մեկի թեմա, տես ինչ կադրեր կան դրած, դրանք օրինաչափ ե՞ն: Հինգ-վեց անբարոյականի զավակ մենթ մի տարիքով անզեն, անպաշտպան մարդու ջարդում են Հանրապետության Հրապարակի մեջտեղը դուբինկեքով, էդ օրինաչափ ա՞: Դիմահար կրակոցներով գնդակահարում են ժողովրդին, օրինաչափ ա՞: 

*Չուկ* ջան, էս մարտի մեկի վերաբերյալ խոսակցությունները տար համապատասխան թեմա, ստեղ արդեն ապսուրդի հասնող գառումներ եմ կարդում՝ ապօրինի ցույց, օրինաչափ մենթեր, օրինաչափ ջարդ, սպանդ, օրինաչափ գնդակահարություններ:

----------


## Հայկօ

Մարդիկ, չեք զգու՞մ, որ գլխով բետոնից պատ եք ծակում:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Իմ ու Տատի գրառումները տեղափոխել էի «Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև երկկողմ հարաբերությունների զարգացման մասին արձանագրություն» թեմա, որովհետև իմ հարցը տրված էր այդ քննարկման համատեքստում ու իմ պատասխանն էլ այդ թեմայցի համատեքստում, բայց Հայկօ-ի ու Kuk-ի գրառումները տեղափոխել եմ այստեղ, քանզի արդեն շատ կշեղվեր:*

----------

Kuk (15.10.2009), Հայկօ (15.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

*Տատ*, արի մի հատ էս թեմայի օրինաչափ ֆոտոներն ու վիդեոները նայի:

----------


## Chuk

> *  ՇՏԱԲԸ ՂԵԿԱՎԱՐԵԼ Է ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԸ 
> *
> ՀՀ իշխանություններն անցած մեկուկես տարում երբեւէ նույնիսկ չեն փորձել հերքել այն պնդումները, որ իրենց վարած արտաքին քաղաքականությունը պայմանավորված է Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերով:  
> 
> Այսինքն, արտաքին քաղաքականության ոլորտում զիջումներով փորձ է արվում վճարել Մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների գնով իշխանություն պահպանելու դիմաց, որպեսզի արտաքին աշխարհն այդ փաստի վրա աչք փակի: Իհարկե, ՀՀ քաղաքացիներիս համար հստակ է, թե ինչ է տեղի ունեցել Մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների ժամանակ: Այնուամենայնիվ, կարծում ենք, որ ստեղծված իրավիճակն ավելի լավ պատկերացնելու համար` անհրաժեշտ է Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը դիտարկել այն տեսանկյունից, թե ինչպես կարող էին դրանք որպես զենք օգտագործվել ՀՀ իշխանությունների դեմ: Թե Սերժ Սարգսյանը եւ ՀՀ ներկա բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաները անձնապես ինչ դերակատարություն են ունեցել Մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների ժամանակ: Արդյո՞ք նրանց գործողությունները չեն պարունակել տարրեր, որոնք կարող էին հիմք դառնալ` սեփական ժողովրդի դեմ հանցանք կատարելու մեջ մեղադրվելու համար:  
> 
> *ովքե՞ր են անմիջականորեն ղեկավարել ջարդը*
> 
> Մարտի 1-ին ժողովրդի ջարդի ղեկավարների վերաբերյալ մինչեւ օրս հրապարակվել են հետեւյալ տվյալները. ա) 2008 թ. մարտի 1-ին հրամանները արձակել է Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, բ) նախագահական նստավայրում գործել է շտաբ, որտեղից անմիջականորեն կառավարվել են ժողովրդի դեմ կազմակերպված ռազմական գործողությունները: Բերված երկու գնահատականներից իրականությանը համապատասխանում է առաջինը, ըստ որի, ժողովրդի դեմ ուժ կիրառելու հրամանն արձակել է անձամբ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ռազմական գործողությունների կառավարման կենտրոնի գտնվելու վայրին եւ դրա կազմին, ապա մինչ օրս հրապարակված տվյալները սխալ են: Ավելին, կարող ենք ասել, որ Մարտի 1-ին նախագահականում շտաբ ձեւավորելու եւ դրա կազմի վերաբերյալ տվյալները, իրականում, հանրությանն ապակողմնորոշելու` Հայաստանի հատուկ ծառայությունների կողմից շատ լավ կազմակերպված եւ իրագործված օպերացիա է եղել: Նույնիսկ կարող ենք նշել, որ երբ արդեն ակնհայտ է դարձել, որ օպերացիան հաջողվել է, դրա անմիջական հեղինակները եւ իրականացնողները պարգեւատրվել եւ պաշտոնների բարձրացումներ են ստացել: Ամենեւին էլ պատահական չէ, որ իբր թե նախագահականում գործած շտաբի մասին տվյալների հրապարակումից հետո ՀՀ ԱԺ նախկին նախագահ Տիգրան Թորոսյանը, որի անունը եւս այդ ցանկում էր, մասնավոր զրույցներում կտրականապես հերքել էր իր առնչությունը շտաբի հետ` միաժամանակ նշելով, որ ինքը Մարտի 1-ին եղել է ԱԺ-ում, եւ որ նախագահականն այդ օրը գրեթե դատարկ է եղել:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթ, հոկտեմբեր 10, 2009թ.




Ի դեպ այդ օրը մամուլի կրպակներից մեզ (և ոչ միայն մեզ) չհաջողվեց «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթը գտնել. վաճառողներն ասում էին, որ թերթն այդ օրը չի եղել ու մոռացել էի այդ դրվագը՝ կարծելով, որ չի էլ եղել, մինչև որ այսօր պատահական այս հոդվածը ձեռքս եղավ. կարծում եմ, որ այս հոդվածը իշխանությունների համար դարձել է թերթը կրպակներից հավաքելու առիթ:

----------

Ambrosine (24.10.2009), Kuk (24.10.2009), ministr (24.10.2009), Norton (24.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

Էս խումբը որ չհավաքվեր, պետք է  բուրգը կազմաքանդվեր, ինչը տեղի չունեցավ և լրիվ սպասելի էր դեպքերի նման զարգացումը: ԼՏՊ-ն մի շարք ուժեղ քայլերից հետո ըստ դադարեց քայլեր անել, կամ էլ գտնվում էր սպասողական վիճակում... թե ինչի էր սպասում ինքը կիմանա: Տեղի ունեցած սցենարը, դատելով պատմությունից, շատ հավանական էր ու ըստ էության սպասում էի, որ այդ անխուսափելի զոհաբերությանը կհետևի հաղթանակ մեկ այլ ճակատում: Բայց շատ զգույշ, մանրամասն ծրագրված սցենարը մահակի մի հարվածով գնաց ջհանդամը: Ես սպասում էի Օպերայի տարածքով մեկ տեղադրված թաքնված տեսախցիկների բազմություն, ինքնապաշտպանական ջոկատներ... բայց վերջին պահին ոչ մի տարբերություն չկար Բաղրամյան փողոցում տեղի ունեցած դեպքերի ու Օպերայում առավոտյան կատարվածի մեջ:

----------


## Chuk

> . բայց վերջին պահին ոչ մի տարբերություն չկար Բաղրամյան փողոցում տեղի ունեցած դեպքերի ու Օպերայում առավոտյան կատարվածի մեջ:


Նշեմ առնվազն մեկ տարբերություն.
Քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ հասարակության առնվազն որոշակի հատված, որը մինչև այսօր ոտքի վրա ա, չի կզում, չի նահանջում, չի հուսահատվում, չի հուսալքվում, չի ավարտել իր պայքարը  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Բաղրամյանի վրա ծեծեցին, ժողովուրդը փախավ ու մտավ տները:
Այստեղ ոչ միայն ծեծեցին, այլև սպանեցին: Ժողովուրդը ԴԵՌ ոտքի վրա է:

*Հարց առաջին.* Ինչու՞:

Կան բազմաթիվ մարդիկ, ովքեր մինչմարտիմեկյան ոչ մի միտինգի կամ երթի չէին մասնակցել, մարտի 1-ից հետո բաց չեն թողել բողոքի ոչ մի հրապարակային ակցիա:

*Հարց երկրորդ.* Ինչու՞:

Սովորական պիցա բաժանող ու տնից կարկանդակներ բերող մարդկանց ընդդիմությանը աջակցելու, իշխանափոխություն հեղափոխական ճանապարհով գնալու մեղադրանքներ առաջադրվեց ու դատվեցին: Ի՞նչ էին անելու տեսախցիկ տեղադրողներին:

*Հարց երրորդ.* Ո՞վ բերեր:

Մինչև հիմա շրջանառության մեջ դրված բազմաթիվ տեսանյութերը արդյո՞ք իշխանություններն էին նկարել, թե այնուամենայնիվ կային մարդիկ, ովքեր դա արել են:

*Հարց չորրորդ.* Ինչու՞ եք ուզում այդ մարդկանց անուններն անպայման ի հայտ բերել:

Դատարկ ձեռքով զինված ոստիկանների դեմ պայքար մղողներ եղան դեռ վաղ առավոտյան, ճիշտ է ծեծվեցին, ոմանք ձերբակալվեցին, բայց նրանք կային ու բոլորս էլ դա ՀՐԱՇԱԼԻ գիտենք:

*Հարց հինգերորդ.* Ի՞նչ է, դուք էլ էիք ուզում, որ անպայման ձեռքներին զենք լիներ:

*Եզրափակում.* Ստացվում է, որ կամ չեք լսում Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, կամ ձև եք անում, որ չեք լսել Լևոնին, որը բազմիցս ասել է, որ սա, այսինքն իշխանափոխությունը լինելու է ՄԻԱՅՆ խաղաղ ճանապարհով:

*Հռետորական հարց.* Դե՞մ եք, միացե՛ք դաշնակներին: Ոնց որ թե ուրիշ ճամփա են գտել:

----------


## ministr

> Նշեմ առնվազն մեկ տարբերություն.
> Քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ հասարակության առնվազն որոշակի հատված, որը մինչև այսօր ոտքի վրա ա, չի կզում, չի նահանջում, չի հուսահատվում, չի հուսալքվում, չի ավարտել իր պայքարը


Նման ձեռքբերումը (մի բան որ դեռ ոչ ոքի չէր հաջողվել) միանշանակ ողջունելի է: Բայց եթե նպատակը այս հատվածի ձեռքբերումն էր.. կարծում եմ վճարվել է շաաատ բարձր գին:

----------


## Chuk

> Նման ձեռքբերումը (մի բան որ դեռ ոչ ոքի չէր հաջողվել) միանշանակ ողջունելի է: Բայց եթե նպատակը այս հատվածի ձեռքբերումն էր.. կարծում եմ վճարվել է շաաատ բարձր գին:


Ոչ, այդ ձեռքբերումը նպատակի ճանապարհին մի դրական էլեմենտն է, միայն, ու իհարկե մեզնից ոչ մեկը չէր ուզի, որ դա լիներ նման գնով, իհարկե «վճարված» գինը չափազանց ցավալի ու ողբերգալի է:

----------


## ministr

> Բաղրամյանի վրա ծեծեցին, ժողովուրդը փախավ ու մտավ տները:
> Այստեղ ոչ միայն ծեծեցին, այլև սպանեցին: Ժողովուրդը ԴԵՌ ոտքի վրա է:


Արտ, ես խոսում եմ առավոտյան դեպքերի մասին ոչ թե սպանդի: "Գիշեր" օպերացիան լրիվ նույնն էր կարելի է ասել: Տարբերությունը հետոյի մեջ էր, որ կանգնած մնացին ոտքի վրա, որ թե գնացին տներով:




> Հարց առաջին. Ինչու՞:
> 
> Կան բազմաթիվ մարդիկ, ովքեր մինչմարտիմեկյան ոչ մի միտինգի կամ երթի չէին մասնակցել, մարտի 1-ից հետո բաց չեն թողել բողոքի ոչ մի հրապարակային ակցիա:


Ճիշտ ես: Բայց ըստ էության աննպատակ հանրահավաքները նոսրացնում են այս մարդկանց շարքերը;




> Հարց երկրորդ. Ինչու՞:
> 
> Սովորական պիցա բաժանող ու տնից կարկանդակներ բերող մարդկանց ընդդիմությանը աջակցելու, իշխանափոխություն հեղափոխական ճանապարհով գնալու մեղադրանքներ առաջադրվեց ու դատվեցին: Ի՞նչ էին անելու տեսախցիկ տեղադրողներին:


Այսինքն հնարավոր տեսախցիկ տեղադրողները ֆահմել էին, որ հետո կբռնեն, իսկ սնունդ բերողները ոչ? Չէ, երևի նման միտք ուղղակի չէին հղացել հետևաբար և չէին իրականացրել: Նման նյութի առկայությունը քոքից կզրկեր բոլոր "տեղազննության" մասին հեքիաթները:




> Հարց երրորդ. Ո՞վ բերեր:
> 
> Մինչև հիմա շրջանառության մեջ դրված բազմաթիվ տեսանյութերը արդյո՞ք իշխանություններն էին նկարել, թե այնուամենայնիվ կային մարդիկ, ովքեր դա արել են:


Մարդիկ են բերել ովա բերել: Բայց հիմնական մասը վերաբերում է երեկոյան և գիշերվա դեպքերին: Առավոտյան դեպքերի մասին շատ քիչ նյութ կա: Այնինչ առավոտյան հարձակումն էր ամեն ինչի պատճառը:




> Հարց չորրորդ. Ինչու՞ եք ուզում այդ մարդկանց անուններն անպայման ի հայտ բերել:
> 
> Դատարկ ձեռքով զինված ոստիկանների դեմ պայքար մղողներ եղան դեռ վաղ առավոտյան, ճիշտ է ծեծվեցին, ոմանք ձերբակալվեցին, բայց նրանք կային ու բոլորս էլ դա ՀՐԱՇԱԼԻ գիտենք:


Իհարկե եղան: Չէին կարող չլինել, բայց դա հախուռն ինքնապաշտպանություն էր` հեռու կազմակերպված լինելուց (երկրապահների ականջը կանչի):




> Հարց հինգերորդ. Ի՞նչ է, դուք էլ էիք ուզում, որ անպայման ձեռքներին զենք լիներ:


Զենք? Դա կլիներ քաղաքացիական պատերազմ տվյալ դեպքում անհայտ ելքով, բայց միանշանակ հետևանքներով:




> Եզրափակում. Ստացվում է, որ կամ չեք լսում Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, կամ ձև եք անում, որ չեք լսել Լևոնին, որը բազմիցս ասել է, որ սա, այսինքն իշխանափոխությունը լինելու է ՄԻԱՅՆ խաղաղ ճանապարհով:


Բարեկամս, Լևոնը դա ասում էր էն ժամանակ, երբ լրիվ հավանական էր խաղաղ ճանապարհով իշխանափոխությունը` պալատական հեղաշրջման միջոցով: Բայց այս պլանը էլի եմ ասում, որ տապալվեց (Մարտի 1-ից ավելի շուտ): Իսկ հետո Լևոնը չգիտեմ թե ինչի էր սպասում: Երևի պահել մարդկանց մինչև դեմոկրատական պետությունները ձայն կհանեն, բայց դրանք իրենց քյարը լավ գիտեին, որ ավելի լավ է ՍՍ-ն անցնի, որ հետո պոչը լինի ոտերի տակ: Ու մինչև ժողովուրդը սպասում էր դեմոկրատական քֆուրների` գարնան սկիզբը հարամ եղավ, իսկ դեմոկրատները իրար շնորհավորում էին գարնան առաջին օրվա կապակցությամբ:
Հիմա առավել ևս պարզ չի, թե էդ ոնց պետքա խաղաղ իշխանափոխություն լինի, եթե այն ժամանակ հնարավոր չեղավ իրականացնել: Տեսականորեն, դա կարող էր տեղի ունենալ հայ-թուրքական նման զարգացումների ֆոնի վրա: Բայց դա էլ տեղի չունեցավ, դեռ ավելին հայտարարվեց թայմ աուտ: 




> Հռետորական հարց. Դե՞մ եք, միացե՛ք դաշնակներին: Ոնց որ թե ուրիշ ճամփա են գտել:


Դաշնակները ոչ մի ճամփա էլ չեն գտել: Էդ երբվանիցա միմոսությունը համարվում ճանապարհ?

----------

davidus (24.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Մինիստր ջան, եթե տեղյակ չես, ապա քեզ ասեմ, որ առավոտվանից էլ կադրեր կան, բայց ավելի շատ են ջարդված ապարատները, չիպերը: Քեզ միայն հուշեմ, որ թաքնված տեսախցիկների գոյության դեպքում մենք դրանց մասին չէինք իմանա, քանի-որ առավոտված դեպքերից հետո ողջ շրջակայքը «փոցխվել» է:

Իշխանափոխության խաղաղ ու դեմոկրատական ճանապարհ ԿԱ ՄՇՏԱՊԵՍ: Այս շարժման գաղափարախոսությունը հերքում է բռնությունը, ոչ սահմանադրական գործողությունները. ոչ մի անգամ հակառակը մեր կողմից չի ասվել ու չի արվել, հետևաբար նման հույս կապողները միամիտ են եղել կամ են, հույսը կապել են սխալ ուժի հետ: Մեր ճանապարհն ուրիշ է:

Ավելացնեմ, որ դու ՈՉ ՄԻ հարցիս չպատասխանեցիր  :Wink: 
Չէիր էլ կարող: Դրանք հռետորական հարցեր էին, որոնց պատասխանը պարունակվում էր հենց հարցերի մեջ:

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր ջան, եթե տեղյակ չես, ապա քեզ ասեմ, որ առավոտվանից էլ կադրեր կան, բայց ավելի շատ են ջարդված ապարատները, չիպերը: Քեզ միայն հուշեմ, որ թաքնված տեսախցիկների գոյության դեպքում մենք դրանց մասին չէինք իմանա, քանի-որ առավոտված դեպքերից հետո ողջ շրջակայքը «փոցխվել» է:
> 
> Իշխանափոխության խաղաղ ու դեմոկրատական ճանապարհ ԿԱ ՄՇՏԱՊԵՍ: Այս շարժման գաղափարախոսությունը հերքում է բռնությունը, ոչ սահմանադրական գործողությունները. ոչ մի անգամ հակառակը մեր կողմից չի ասվել ու չի արվել, հետևաբար նման հույս կապողները միամիտ են եղել կամ են, հույսը կապել են սխալ ուժի հետ: Մեր ճանապարհն ուրիշ է:
> 
> Ավելացնեմ, որ դու ՈՉ ՄԻ հարցիս չպատասխանեցիր 
> Չէիր էլ կարող: Դրանք հռետորական հարցեր էին, որոնց պատասխանը պարունակվում էր հենց հարցերի մեջ:


Դեմոկրատական ճանապարհով հարց լուծում են դեմոկրատական արժեքներ դավանող հասարակարգում: Առաջին նախագահական ընտրությունները չհաշված մեզ մոտ իշխանափոխության նման մի բան տեղի է ունեցել 98-ին, և դա պալատական հեղաշրջում էր: Մնացած դեպքերը ընթացել և վերջացել են ուժի կիրառմամբ: Խաղաղ ու դեմոկրատական ճանապարհը ոնց ես պատկերացնում? Ընտրություններա լինում, հաղթում է ընդդիմությունը, իշխանությունն էլ իրա եղած չեղածով ասումա հալալա ձեզ, դե եկեք նստեք տեղներս: Ու հրաժարվում են իրենց մենաշնորհներից, թաքուն բիզնեսներից, հետո էլ գնում են ցմահ պատիժ կրելու տարբեր բերդերում: Հա? Չէ, տենց բան չի լինի: Մեզ մոտ կիսավայրենի հասարակությունա, որտեղ իշխանության պես քաղցր բանը վերցնում են միայն ուժով: Իսկ ամենաանվնասը դա համակարգը ներսից քանդելն է: Սա է միակ խաղաղ ճամապարհը: Մնացածը հեքիաթա:

Չուկ ջան ես չգիտեմ դու կոնկրետ ինչ ես փնտրում քո հռետորական հարցերի պատասխաններում  :Smile:  Երևի կոնկրետ բան չես հարցնում, դրա համար էլ կոնկրետ պատասխան չես տեսնում  :Smile: 

Հիմա մի հատ էլ ես հարց տամ, շատ կոնկրետ: Ներկա պայմաններում, խաղաղ ու դեմոկրատական ճանապարհն ասա, որը տեսնում ես իշխանափոխության համար:

----------


## Chuk

> Հիմա մի հատ էլ ես հարց տամ, շատ կոնկրետ: Ներկա պայմաններում, խաղաղ ու դեմոկրատական ճանապարհն ասա, որը տեսնում ես իշխանափոխության համար:


Մինիստր ջան, դու դա կտեսնես էն ժամանակ,  երբ որ կրիտիկական զանգված կարթնանա ու դուրս կգա պայքարի՝ ՀԱԿ ղեկավարությամբ: Դա ե՞րբ կլինի, հստակ չգիտեմ, բայց կլինի ու էդ օրը մոտենում ա, կապված բողոքների շատացման, իրավիճակի վատթարացման հետ:

Իսկ եթե էնպես լինի, որ էդքան մարդ չի հավաքվի, ապա կպարտվենք (բայց դա չի լինի):

Ամեն դեպքում քո ասած ուժային ճանապարհով գնալը հաղթանակի չի բերի, կբերի անձերի փոփոխության, իրավիճակի պահպանման:

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր ջան, դու դա կտեսնես էն ժամանակ, երբ որ կրիտիկական զանգված կարթնանա ու դուրս կգա պայքարի՝ ՀԱԿ ղեկավարությամբ: Դա ե՞րբ կլինի, հստակ չգիտեմ, բայց կլինի ու էդ օրը մոտենում ա, կապված բողոքների շատացման, իրավիճակի վատթարացման հետ:


Լավ ապեր,  էդ ճանապարհով մի անգամ անցել ենք: Կրիտիկական մասսա մի անգամ հավաքվեց տեսանք ինչ եղավ: Եթե պայքարի նոր ալիքը ուզում ենք որ արդյունք տա, պետքա պարզել նախկինի պրովալի պատճառը և գտնել դրա լուծումը: Առանց դրա կունենանք հերթական Մարտի 1-ը:
Քո կարծիքով որն է պայքարի վերջին ալիքի հիմնական սխալը, որից խուսափելը կբերի հաղթանակի?

----------


## Kuk

> Այսինքն հնարավոր տեսախցիկ տեղադրողները ֆահմել էին, որ հետո կբռնեն, իսկ սնունդ բերողները ոչ? Չէ, երևի նման միտք ուղղակի չէին հղացել հետևաբար և չէին իրականացրել: Նման նյութի առկայությունը քոքից կզրկեր բոլոր "տեղազննության" մասին հեքիաթները:


Էդ հարցում հայլուրը օգնեց. ցույց տվեց, թե ոնց են «հենց ներ հայտնաբերում» զենքերը թփերի տակից ու ձեռքով բռնում այն՝ առանց ձեռնոցների: Հետո էլ ասին՝ իբր զննել են, ու դրանց վրա պիտանի մատնահետքեր չկային: Տեսնես՝ պիտանի մատնահետքը ո՞րա: Եթե հենց նոր հայտնաբերում են, ի՞նչ գիտեն, որ վրան պիտանի մատնահետքեր չկան, որ բաց ձեռքով բռնում են: 
Ուրիշ բան ասեմ. կան կադրեր, որտեղ հստակ երևում է, թե ինչպես են ոստիկանները ցուցարարներին ցրելուց հետո մետաղյա ձողեր ձեռքներին *մտնում* Ազատության Հրապարակ: *Մտնում*: Ազատության Հրպարակում մետաղյա ձողեր չեն եղել, կադրերում երևացողները դրանք փայտեր են, սահադաշտի կողքի նստարանները որ բերել էին Ազատության Հրապարակ, այդ նստարանների փայտերն էին: Այդ նստարանները այդ տասը օրերի ընթացքում չեն կոտրվել, այլ օգտագործվել են որպես նստարաններ, իսկ առավոտյան, երբ ոստիկանները շրջապատել են ու սկսել են սեղմել օղակը, երբ արդեն ակնհայտ է եղել, որ ուժ է գործադրվելու ոստիկանների կողմից, այդ ժամանակ կոտրել են նստարանները, որպեսզի այդ փայտերով ինքնապաշտպանվեն կամ դիմադրություն ցույց տան: Կոպիտ ասած՝ փայտերով դուբինկեքի, էլեկտրաշոկերի դեմ, ընդ որում՝ ոստիկանները նաև ունեցել են վահաններ ու սաղավարտներ: 
Ու էսքանից հետո էլի հայլուրը զառանցեց՝ ոստիկանների մեջ կան տուժածներ, ոստիկանները հանկարծակիի են եկել, խեղճ ոստիկանները գնացել էին տեղազննություն կատարելու, ագրեսիվ ցուցարարները հարձակվել, հանկարծակիի են բերել:

----------


## Chuk

> Քո կարծիքով որն է պայքարի վերջին ալիքի հիմնական սխալը, որից խուսափելը կբերի հաղթանակի?


Մինիստր, արի պարզ խոսենք.
Մարտի 1-երը ոչ մի իշխանություն չի կարող մարսել: Վաղ թե ուշ դրանք բկին նստում են: ՈՒրիշ հարց, որ որոշ դեպքերում դրա համար իշխանությունը այլոց գին ա վճարում (օրինակ հիմա հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների նախապայմանների հարցով + ԼՂ կարգավորման դրույթներ) ու ներվում ա:
Կոնկրետ էս պահին կրիտիկական զանգված հավաքվելու դեպքում էլի մարտի 1 կլինի ու կներվի (դաբռո կա): Բայց այ արդեն ուրիշ հարց, որ գալու ա էն պահը, երբ որ մարտի 1-եր անող իշխանությունը իր հանցանքը կոծկելու համար բան չունի, որ վճարի:

Սխալներ շատ են եղել:
Խոսքը գնում ա նոր սխալներ չանելու մասիՆ:
Ու ստեղ գիտես, իսկի կարևոր չի ես կամ դու էդ սխալներից որն ենք տեսել, կարևորը ով որ ղեկավարելու ա, ինքը տեսած լինի, իսկ իրանք տեսել են:

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր, արի պարզ խոսենք.
> Մարտի 1-երը ոչ մի իշխանություն չի կարող մարսել: Վաղ թե ուշ դրանք բկին նստում են: ՈՒրիշ հարց, որ որոշ դեպքերում դրա համար իշխանությունը այլոց գին ա վճարում (օրինակ հիմա հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների նախապայմանների հարցով + ԼՂ կարգավորման դրույթներ) ու ներվում ա:
> Կոնկրետ էս պահին կրիտիկական զանգված հավաքվելու դեպքում էլի մարտի 1 կլինի ու կներվի (դաբռո կա): Բայց այ արդեն ուրիշ հարց, որ գալու ա էն պահը, երբ որ մարտի 1-եր անող իշխանությունը իր հանցանքը կոծկելու համար բան չունի, որ վճարի:
> 
> Սխալներ շատ են եղել:
> Խոսքը գնում ա նոր սխալներ չանելու մասիՆ:
> Ու ստեղ գիտես, իսկի կարևոր չի ես կամ դու էդ սխալներից որն ենք տեսել, կարևորը ով որ ղեկավարելու ա, ինքը տեսած լինի, իսկ իրանք տեսել են:


Ապեր, եթե նենց պահ գա, որ վճարելու բան չունենան պատկերացնում ես Հայաստանն ինչ օրիա լինելու էդ պահին? 

Միանշանակ համաձայն եմ, որ պետք է շարժման ղեկավարը տեսնի իր սխալները, հակառակ դեպքում էլի զոհեր կլինեն ու անարդյունք: Ինձ հետաքրքիր էր քո կարծիքն իմանալ կատարված հիմնական սխալների վերաբերյալ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, եթե նենց պահ գա, որ վճարելու բան չունենան պատկերացնում ես Հայաստանն ինչ օրիա լինելու էդ պահին?


Բնավ ոչ  :Smile: 
Էս պահին վճարելու գինը տարածաշրջանի կայունությունն է, էսպես ասենք, այսինքն պարտադրվում են զիջումներ, տարածաշրջանում իբր խաղաղություն հաստատելու համար: Դրանց ավարտից հետո աշխարհին Սերժը պետք չի, չի ունենա վճարելու այդպիսի բան: Դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք լինելու ենք խայտառակ վատ վիճակում ու իրավիճակում շտկումներ մտցնել հնարավոր չի լինելու:

----------


## ministr

Ձայնդ լսվի...  :Smile: 

Բայց եթե աշխարհը մեզնից ստանում ա այն, ինչ ուզումա, հետո դառնում ենք անհետաքրքիր.. ու հետո ոնց որ ասվումա "влюбляйтесь, женитесь, топитесь.. море рядом..." : Մոտավորապես, ոնց որ հիմա ռուսների հետ հարաբերություններում:

----------


## dvgray

> Բնավ ոչ 
> Էս պահին վճարելու գինը տարածաշրջանի կայունությունն է, էսպես ասենք, այսինքն պարտադրվում են զիջումներ, տարածաշրջանում իբր խաղաղություն հաստատելու համար: Դրանց ավարտից հետո աշխարհին Սերժը պետք չի, չի ունենա վճարելու այդպիսի բան: Դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք լինելու ենք խայտառակ վատ վիճակում ու իրավիճակում շտկումներ մտցնել հնարավոր չի լինելու:


ինչքան էլ ցավալի է, բայց ստիպաված եմ ասել նաև մյուս վերսիան /որը ավելի ռեալ է/:
Դրանցի հետո "աշխարհը" այստեղ պահում է երկար ժամանակ բռնակալ տիրակալ /կարևոր չէ թե ում/ բավականին երկար ժամանակ, որպեսի սերունդ փոխվի ու բոլորը սովորեն նոր իրավիճակին: Նայիր Չիլիի օրինակը:

----------


## Chuk

> Դրանցի հետո "աշխարհը" այստեղ պահում է երկար ժամանակ բռնակալ տիրակալ /կարևոր չէ թե ում/ բավականին երկար ժամանակ, որպեսի սերունդ փոխվի ու բոլորը սովորեն նոր իրավիճակին: Նայիր Չիլիի օրինակը:


Այո՛, բայց միայն մի դեպքում, եթե ժողովուրդը բունտ չի անում մեծ ծավալնելով: Անելու դեպքում այդ նույն կայունության պահպանման համար իրանց սկսում ա ձեռ տալ լեգիտիմ ու ծանրակշիռ նախագահ:

----------


## dvgray

> Այո՛, բայց միայն մի դեպքում, եթե ժողովուրդը բունտ չի անում մեծ ծավալնելով: Անելու դեպքում այդ նույն կայունության պահպանման համար իրանց սկսում ա ձեռ տալ լեգիտիմ ու ծանրակշիռ նախագահ:


լեգիտիմ՞: լեգիտիմը մեծ հավանականությամբ կսկսի դատել բոլորին, ովքեր մասնակցել են այդ ֆարսի մեջ: Ու "աշխարհը" այդ "բոլորից" դուրս չի մնա:

իսկ ժողովրդի "սահմանադրական" բունտը ոչ մի գրոշ չարժի:

----------


## Chuk

> լեգիտիմ՞: լեգիտիմը մեծ հավանականությամբ կսկսի դատել բոլորին, ովքեր մասնակցել են այդ ֆարսի մեջ: Ու "աշխարհը" այդ "բոլորից" դուրս չի մնա:
> 
> իսկ ժողովրդի "սահմանադրական" բունտը ոչ մի գրոշ չարժի:


Քաղաքականությունը շատ ավելի ճկուն երևույթ է: Օրինակ սցենար. Սերժին Շոտլանդիայում պալատ ու թիկազոր ա տրվում, ապահովվում երջանիկ ծերությունը, ընդդիմությունը գալիս է «ո՛չ վհուկաորսին, ստեղծե՛նք արժանապատիվ ապագա, շտկենք սխալները» ծրագրով: Սրանք բոլորը լուծելի հարցեր են, իսկ սահմանադրական բունտը ամենազորեղն է բոլոր բունտերի մեջից, որովհետև այդ դեպքում գործ ունեն ոչ թե խառնամբոխի, այլ քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ հասարակության հետ, ում հետ հաշվի չնստելը չափազանց բարդ է (իհարկե՝ հնարավոր):

----------


## dvgray

> սահմանադրական բունտը ամենազորեղն է բոլոր բունտերի մեջից, որովհետև այդ դեպքում գործ ունեն ոչ թե խառնամբոխի, այլ քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ հասարակության հետ, ում հետ հաշվի չնստելը չափազանց բարդ է (իհարկե՝ հնարավոր):


վարցնենք մեր "հերոսին" /իրականում հակահերոսին/  շատ մոտ տիպաժ՝ Ստալին և դիտարկենք ստալինյան դարաշրջանը: Սովետում շատ ավելի հզոր մարդիկ ու շատ ավելի հզոր քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կար, քան կարելի է պատկերացնոլ որ կլինի Հայաստանում: Միայն կարծում եմ Մայակովսկի ու Չարեկց կարծում եմ հերիք է որպես օրինակ:
Ու ինչ՞, Ստալինը ու իրա բանդան վախեցան նրանցից՞: Ավելի շուտ Եսենինը ու Մայակովսկին ինքնասպան եղան, իսկ Չարենցը, որ համառեց ու իրան չսպանեց, իրանք սպանեցին  :Wink: :
Դու չես նկատում՞ որ ինչքան հասարակությունը "քաղաքացիանում" է, այնքան նրանց մեթոդները ավելի դաժանանում են: իսկ երբ որ հասարակությունն է դառնում դաժան, նրանք միայն այդ ժամանակ են իսկապես վախենում: Օրինակ, նայիր Արա Սահակյանին, մինչև գլուխը ցխելը ԱԺ-ում և նույն իրան ՝ դլուխը ցխելուց հետո  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> վարցնենք մեր "հերոսին" /իրականում հակահերոսին/  շատ մոտ տիպաժ՝ Ստալին և դիտարկենք ստալինյան դարաշրջանը: Սովետում շատ ավելի հզոր մարդիկ ու շատ ավելի հզոր քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կար, քան կարելի է պատկերացնոլ որ կլինի Հայաստանում: Միայն կարծում եմ Մայակովսկի ու Չարեկց կարծում եմ հերիք է որպես օրինակ:
> Ու ինչ՞, Ստալինը ու իրա բանդան վախեցան նրանցից՞: Ավելի շուտ Եսենինը ու Մայակովսկին ինքնասպան եղան, իսկ Չարենցը, որ համառեց ու իրան չսպանեց, իրանք սպանեցին :
> Դու չես նկատում՞ որ ինչքան հասարակությունը "քաղաքացիանում" է, այնքան նրանց մեթոդները ավելի դաժանանում են: իսկ երբ որ հասարակությունն է դառնում դաժան, նրանք միայն այդ ժամանակ են իսկապես վախենում: Օրինակ, նայիր Արա Սահակյանին, մինչև գլուխը ցխելը ԱԺ-ում և նույն իրան ՝ դլուխը ցխելուց հետո


Դիվի, այս դեպքում օրինակներդ բնավ տեղին չեն, հասարակ պատճառով. քաղաքացիական հասարակություն ասելով նկատի ունեմ ոչ թե հզոր անհատներին, այլ հասարակությանը, ու տեսնում ենք, որ մեթոդները գնալով ավելի դաժանացել են, բայց ծնված այդ հասարակությունը (քաղացիական գիտակցությամբ հասարակությունը) ոչ միայն գոյատևում է, այլև նահանջի նշան ցույց չի տալիս: Ես քո մտավախությունները հասկանում եմ, քո ասած տարբերակով կարող է և ընթանան պրոցեսները, բայց առողջ տրամաբանությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ մենք գնում ենք իմ ասած ճանապարհով  :Wink:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ժող սենց բան տեսել ե՞ք: Կա՞ հիմա, թե՞ մաքրել են:



հղում
Տեսնես ի՞նչ են մտածել:

----------

Moon (29.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> հղում
> Տեսնես ի՞նչ են մտածել:


Մտածել են սեփական ճղճիմ մակարդակը հրապարակային ցուցադրման դնել  :Smile:

----------

Kuk (29.10.2009), Norton (29.10.2009), Tig (29.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

*ՎԿԱՆ ԷԼ ԵՔ ԴՈՒՔ*

Երեկ ուշ երեկոյան խմբագրություն զանգահարեց մարտի 1-ին «Չերյոմուխա 7»-ի կրակոցի հետեւանքով զոհված երիտասարդ Տիգրան Խաչատրյանի մայրը` տիկին Ալլան: Նրան կրկին վրդովվեցրել էին «Կենտրոն» հեռուստաընկերությանը հյուրընկալված ԱԺ փոխնախագահ Սամվել Նիկոյանի խոսքերը. «Պարոն Նիկոյանը հրավիրվել էր Պետրոսի մոտ եւ խոսում էր անհանդուրժողականության մասին: Ես հարց տվեցի, քարտուղարուհին գրանցեց, ասացի, որ մթնոլորտը շիկացնում է ինքը` Նիկոյանը` լինելով Մարտի 1-ի հանձնաժողովի նախագահ, եւ շարունակեցի` եթե դուք լինեիք զոհի ծնող, բավարարված կլինեի՞ք ձեր զեկույցից, բայց Պետրոս Ղազարյանը կարդաց իմ հարցի վերջին հատվածը: Նիկոյանը դրանից ազդվեց եւ սկսեց ահ տալ, թե արդեն 8 ամիս է, ես չգիտեմ էլ ոնց խոսեմ, եթե չեն հասկանում, էսպես պետք է խոսեմ` մենք ինչ կարող էինք արել ենք, թող իրենք ապացույցներ, վկաներ բերեն: Բայց պարոն Նիկոյանը երեւի մոռացել էր, որ իմ որդին զոհվել էր «Չերյոմուխա 7»-ից, որի վկան էլ, ապացույցն էլ ոստիկաններն են:

Բայց ես ուզում եմ ասել, որ Նիկոյանն ընդհանրապես իրավունք չունի, նա չպետք է համարձակվի ինձ ահ տալ, որովհետեւ իրենց իշխանությունը ինչքան կարողացավ վատություն արեց մեր ընտանիքին` սպանելով մեր զավակին: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է իրեն, որ ասում է, թե գիտի ոնց կպատասխանի ինձ, ապա ասեմ, որ ինքը ինձ չի կարող պատասխանել, եթե նա պատասխանելու բան ունենա, մեր հասցեն էլ գիտի, հեռախոսահամարն էլ, թող զանգի, սպասում ենք»:

Վերջում տիկին Ալլան կրկին ընդգծեց, որ Նիկոյանը պետք է վկաներին իրենց շարքերում փնտրի, այլ ոչ թե ժողովրդի մեջ:

«ՉԻ»

----------

Ambrosine (29.10.2009), Chuk (29.10.2009), DavitH (27.02.2010), Moonwalker (15.05.2011), murmushka (29.10.2009), Rammer (29.10.2009), Տրիբուն (30.10.2009)

----------


## Norton

*Մերժեցին օրինագիծը*



> Այսօր 71 դեմ, 25 կողմ եւ 3 ձեռնպահ ձայների հարաբերակցությամբ խորհրդարանը մերժեց մեծ դժվարությամբ, մի քանի անգամ հետաձգումներով ԱԺ օրակարգում ընդգրկված  «2008 թ. մարտի 1-2-ի Երեւան քաղաքում տեղի ունեցած իրադարձությունների եւ դրանց պատճառների ուսումնասիրության ԱԺ նոր ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողով ստեղծելու մասին»  «Ժառանգության» պատգամավոր Լարիսա Ալավերդյանի հեղինակած որոշման նախագիծը:
> 
> Լարիսա Ալավերդյանը քվեարկությունից առաջ դիմեց դահլիճում ներկա պատգամավորներին՝ խնդրելով հաշվի առնել, որ նոր ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողով ստեղծելու իրենց առաջարկը նպատակ չունի մերժելու մարտյան դեպքերի ուսումնասիրության շուրջն արդեն կատարված աշխատանքը, այլ պարզապես նոր հանձնաժողովը հարկավոր է՝ եւս մեկ անգամ հստակեցնելու կատարվածը։
> 
> «Ա1+»-ին հետ զրույցում նա նկատեց, որ պարզաբանված չեն ինչպես 10 զոհվածների մահվան հանգամանքներն, այնպես էլ ոչինչ հայտնի չէ 220-ից ավելի վիրավորվածների մասին: 
> 
> «Ժառանգության» ներկայացուցիչը պատգամավորներին փորձեց հասկացնել, որ մարտյան դեպքերին եւս մեկ անգամ անդրադառնալը ոչ թե ընդդիմության շահերից է բխում, այլեւ հասարակության եւ իշխանության։
> 
> Նախագծի քննարկումը, սակայն, պատգամավորները մերժեցին:
> ...


a1plus.am

----------

Ambrosine (16.11.2009)

----------


## Kuk

*ՀԱՅԿ ՀԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՅԱՆՆ Ո՞ՒՄ ԷՐ ՀՐԱՄԱՆՆԵՐ
ՏԱԼԻՍ ԵՎ` Ո՞ՒՄ ՀՐԱՄԱՆՆԵՐԸ*


Վերջերս մամուլում հրապարակվեցին ՀՀ Ոստիկանության զորքերի շտաբի նախկին պետ Գեղամ Պետրոսյանի բացատրությունները Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերն ուսումնասիրող Փաստահավաք խմբին: Քանի որ ոստիկանությանը վերջնականապես հրաժեշտ տված Պետրոսյանը, որը մի կարճ ընթացք էլ Արտակարգ իրավիճակների նախարարության աշխատակազմի մոբիլիզացիոն վարչության պետի պաշտոնում աշխատեց, իսկ ներկայումս «Շանթ» ռեստորանային համալիրի տնօրինությամբ է հաց վաստակում, խճճվել էր իր ցուցմունքների մեջ, նախ մի փոքր կօգնենք նրան` վերհիշելու որոշ դրվագներ: Հանգամանքների բերումով, մարտիմեկյան դեպքերի կիզակետում գտնված բանակի բարձրաստիճան սպան մեզ բավականին հետաքրքիր մանրամասներ հայտնեց, որոնք կարող են սույն Գեղամ Պետրոսյանին կտրել ռեստորատորի հաճելի գործից եւ ստիպել մտածել փոքր-ինչ ավելի տրամաբանական պատասխաններ նոր ծագող որոշ հարցերի:

Սկսենք նրանից, որ ապօրինությունների եւ արյան խրախճանքի այդ օրերին, երեւի, օրենքի հանդեպ առաջին ծաղրը պետք է համարել ՆԳ օպերատիվ շտաբի բուն գոյությունը. երբեք չգործած այդ շտաբը «հրամանագրվել» է հետին թվով: ՀՀ նախկին ոստիկանապետ Հայկ Հարությունյանի հրամանով` շտաբի կազմի մեջ ընդգրկված են եղել ոստիկանության բոլոր վարչությունների պետերը` հասարակական կարգի պահպանության «մեծ գիտակ», ոստիկանության համակարգում Ֆլեշի «անձնական օգտագործման» գեներալի համարում ունեցող Սաշիկ Աֆյանի գլխավորությամբ: Մարտի 1-ից հետո ձեւակերպված այդ չեղած շտաբն, ահա, պատասխանատու պետք է լիներ ամենաբուռն միտինգային շրջանում կարգուկանոնի պատշաճ պահպանման համար, այսինքն` պետք է մարդկանց նախապես իրազեկեր, որ, ենթադրենք, հանրահավաքը ապօրինի է, եւ ոստիկանությունը խնդրում է (կամ պահանջում է` կարեւոր չէ), լքել տարածքը: Օպերայի տարածքից հանրահավաքի մասնակիցներին թշնամու ավյունով` ծեծուջարդով, ահաբեկելով, հալածելով հեռացնելը ինչ-որ օրինական տեսքի բերելու նպատակով հորինված այդ շտաբի մասին դեռ կխոսվի, եւ կտրվեն գնահատականներ, ավելի ճիշտ` պատիժներ: Համենայն դեպս, 2008թ. փետրվարի 29-ին Հայկ Արտյոմիչի մոտ հրավիրված խորհրդակցության ժամանակ այդ շտաբը, որն, իբր, ձեւավորվել է դրանից օրեր առաջ, դեռ ... չկար: Դրա անհրաժեշտությունը ծագեց արյունոտ մարտի 1-ից հետո:

Մարտի 1-ն ոստիկանությունն արդեն ամբողջովին բարոյալքված էր եւ վերածվել էր տարերային ուժի. այդ իմաստով հատկապես ճակատագրական է ստացվել Հայկ Արտյոմիչի թեթեւ ձեռքով Գեղամ Պետրոսյանին ուղիղ հրամաններ տալը, ինչը վերջինս ամեն գնով թաքցնում էր Փաստահավաքից: Նա հիշատակեց ամենատարբեր անուններ` պարտիզանի պես թաքցնելով, որ իրականում ինքը գործել է բացառապես Հարությունյանի հրամաններով, որոնք էլ, որպես կանոն, հանգեցրել են խառնաշփոթի եւ, վերջին հաշվով, զոհերի, որոնցից պետք էր եւ կարելի էր խուսափել:

Ըստ մեր աղբյուրի` ոստիկանության շարքերում տիրող խուճապը բացատրվում էր ոչ միայն այն հանգամանքով, որ շատերը հակված էին ընդդիմության կողմն անցնելու կամ ուղղակի անցել էին, այլ հենց Հայկ Արտյոմիչի անտրամաբանական եւ չհաշվարկված հրամաններով, մանավանդ` Գեղամ Պետրոսյանի «մատուցմամբ»: Այսպես, մինչեւ հիմա էլ պարզ չէ, թե ինչպես նախագահի նստավայրը պահպանող զրահամեքենան հանկարծ Բաղրամյան փողոցից հայտնվեց Մյասնիկյանի հրապարակում: «Ուժ» ցույց տալու այդ անմիտ քայլը միայն բորբոքեց մարդկանց եւ հաստատ չէր կարող որեւէ կերպ վախեցնել ու ստիպել նահանջել: Ընդհակառակը` այն կարող էր նախագահականի վրա գրոհելու հարմար առիթ հանդիսանալ` դրանից բխող արդեն սոսկալի շատ զոհերով:

Նույն վիճակում էր բանակը, որի քաղաքի կենտրոնում հայտնվելը մեզ միանգամից դարձրեց «բանանային պետություն», որ իշխանությունը չկորցնելու համար պատրաստ է մինչեւիսկ օտար երկրի զինուժի օգնությանը դիմել, ինչից, դատելով ամենայնից, եւս չէին խորշի: Բանակը նույն «հոգեվիճակում» էր, ինչ ոստիկանությունը` շատերը, այդ թվում` հրամանատարներ (եւ նույնիսկ` կորպուսների) անթաքույց ընդդիմադիր էին եւ պատրաստ` միանալ ժողովրդին: Եվ բանակի` քաղաք «նետելը» ոչ միայն հակասահմանադրական էր, այլեւ անհեթեթ` ռազմական բոլոր օրենքների իմաստով: Բոլոր հիմքերը կան պնդելու, որ, այո, ստեղծվել էին քաղաքացիական պատերազմի բռնկման համար անհրաժեշտ բոլոր պայմանները: Եվ պետք չէ հարցնել` ինչու, քանի որ «Հայաստանի եւ Ղարաբաղի շուրջ ընթացող իրադարձությունների» համատեքստում պարզ է, որ այդկերպ անհամեմատ կհեշտանային գործընթացները` ազատագրված տարածքներից հայկական զինուժի դուրսբերումը, Ցեղասպանության ուրացման եւ կատարյալ ապուշին միայն կապիտուլյացիա չթվացող արձանագրությունների գլուխ գալը: Ադրբեջանի լայնածավալ հարձակումը չէր ուշանա, եւ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի ու Սերժ Սարգսյանի ձեռքերն ազատ կլինեին` հայտարարելու, որ համաշխարհային ուժերի ճնշման տակ, քաղաքացիական պատերազմի պատճառով եւ այլն, եւ այլն, ստիպված են համաձայնվել: Բարոյալքված բանակի եւ ոստիկանության «պատիվն» այդ օրը «բարձր» պահեցին քրեական բանդաները, որոնք առանց ավելորդ մտատանջությունների` գրոհեցին «թշնամու» վրա` ի դեմս ժողովրդի տեսնելով իրենց մի կտոր հացից զրկելու պատրաստ եւ ուրեմն` ոչնչացման ենթակա մարդկանց: Երբ ժամանակը գա, իսկ այն անպայման կգա, համազգային դատաստանի առաջ պետք է կանգնեն մեր բոլորի հաշվին ամաչելու աստիճան հարստացած, իրենց հասարակ մահկանացուներից վեր դասող, իրենց թանկարժեք գոյությունը հատուկ վարժեցրած սրիկաներով պաշտպանող այն առանձնյակները, որոնք մոռացել են, որ իրենք էլ են մահկանացու, եւ որ պատասխան են տալու Աստծո առաջ:

Բայց դարձյալ դառնանք զրահամեքենային: 2008թ. փետրվարի 20-ից նախագահական նստավայրի մոտ ոստիկանությունը կանգնեցրել է մեկ զրահամեքենա եւ մեկ ջրանետ մեքենա: Եվ Գեղամ Պետրոսյանը Հայկ Հարությունյանի անմիջական կարգադրությամբ է զրահամեքենան բերել քաղաքապետարանի մոտ, իսկ սխալը շտկվել է բացառապես Հակոբ Հակոբյանի` Լեդիի միջամտությամբ, ինչի շնորհիվ հաստատ կանխվել են անխուսափելի մարդկային կորուստները, քանի որ մարդիկ չէին հեռանալու, եւ զրահամեքենան «տրորելով» անցնելու էր կամ հետեւելու էր այլ` նույնքան արյունոտ սցենար:

Մարտի 1-ի խորհրդակցության մասին մյուս մանրամասները թողնելով հաջորդ անգամվան, միայն ասենք, որ այն հրավիրել ու անցկացրել է Սերժ Սարգսյանը` միանգամայն ինքնուրույն, չնայած որոշ կարծիքների, թե նրա պատասխանատվությունը Քոչարյանից մի փոքր քիչ է: Մինչ այդ մարտի 1-ի պատասխանատուներին եւ մեղավորներին «փնտրող» իշխանավորներին համարյա հռետորական մի հարց տանք. ձեր կաբինետներում նստած` դուք օրերով էկրաններից հետեւել եք ընդդիմության հանրահավաքների ընթացքը, հուզվել եք, վախեցել, այնքան եք նայել, որ շատերին երեւի դեմքով կճանաչեք, եթե հիմա պատահաբար տեսնեք. նույնկերպ դուք «դիտել» եք քաղաքապետարանի տանիքից ամբողջովին տեսանկարահանվող մարտի 1-ին կատարվող զարհուրանքը. այդ ինչպե՞ս չեք կարողանում գտնել կրակողներին: Թե նրանք ոչ միայն ծանոթ են, այլեւ յուրային` սրա ու նրա զինվորը, սրա ու նրա բանդիտ-թիկնապահը:

*ԱՍՏՂԻԿ ՀԱԽԻՆՅԱՆ
ՉԻ*

----------

Ուրվական (06.12.2009)

----------


## Kuk

*ՓԱՍՏԵՐ ԻՐԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՎԱՔԻՑ*

*ՄԱՐՏԻ 1` ՃԱԿԱՏԱՄԱՐՏ ՀԱՆՈՒՆ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԱԿԱՆԻ*

Մարտի 1-ի սպանդին նախորդած խորհրդակցությունը կայացել է այն ժամանակ վարչապետ Սերժ Սարգսյանի որոշմամբ, կառավարության նիստերի դահլիճում, երեկոյան ժամը վեցին: Մասնակցել է շուրջ 30 մարդ: Հայտնի օլիգարխների ցուցակը քանիցս հրապարակվել է մամուլում, թերեւս չարժե կրկին հիշատակել` Նեմեց Ռուբո, Լֆիկ Սամո, Թոխմախի Մհեր, Գագիկ Ծառուկյան եւ այլն: Նրանցից բացի` խորհրդակցությանը մասնակցել են երեք բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյա ոստիկանությունից` Սաշիկ Աֆյանը, Գրիգոր Գրիգորյանը, Արմեն Երիցյանը, Կրակեմ Հրաչը` դատախազությունից եւս երկու հոգու հետ, Պաշտպանության նախկին նախարար Միքայել Հարությունյանը, Սեյրան Օհանյանը, Յուրի Խաչատուրովը, հինգ կորպուսների հրամանատարները: Փաստորեն, ներկա չի եղել ոստիկանապետ Հայկ Հարությունյանը: Որքան էլ զարմանալի է, բայց բացակա է եղել նաեւ Ազգային անվտանգության ծառայության պետ Գորիկ Հակոբյանը:

Խորհրդակցության ընթացքում բոլոր մանրամասներով քննարկվել է ժողովրդին ճնշելու պլանը: Խորհրդակցությունն անցկացնող Սերժ Սարգսյանը ներկաների առաջ մի խնդիր է դրել` ամեն գնով կանխել ժողովրդի մուտքը Բաղրամյան փողոց եւ պահպանել նախագահականի, ինչպես նաեւ կառավարության շենքերը: Ըստ այդմ էլ կազմվել են երկու ճակատներում կռվող բանակներ` ռազմական գործողությունների հստակ պլանով: Ընդհանուր հրամանատարությունը դրվել է Յուրի Խաչատուրովի վրա: Սերժ Սարգսյանը հրահանգներ տալիս, անշուշտ, չի ասել` «կրակեք», «սպանեք», սակայն պատերազմի ժամանակ էլ ճակատամարտից առաջ չեն սովորեցնում, որ պետք է կրակել, քանի որ դրա կարիքն ինքնին չկա: Ընդամենը մատնանշվում են թիրախները եւ օպերացիայի կարեւորությունը: Ներկաները նաեւ չեն նկատել, որ խորհրդակցության ժամանակ Սերժ Սարգսյանը զանգի Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին կամ Քոչարյանը զանգի իրեն. ենթադրվում է, որ նախապես ճշտված եւ համատեղ ընդունված որոշմամբ է Սերժ Սարգսյանը հրավիրել խորհրդակցություն, որի ավարտից հետո վստահաբար անմիջապես զեկուցել է:

Այնուամենայնիվ, ըստ մեր աղբյուրի, սպանդի միտքը որոճացողներն այնքան բարեհոգի են գտնվել, որ մտածել են նաեւ «մարդասիրական միջանցք» թողնելու մասին` որոշվել է դեպի կրկես ճանապարհը բաց թողնել, որ միտինգավորները կարողանան նահանջել եւ դուրս գալ շրջափակումից: Երեւում է, որ «ռազմահայրենասիրական» մեր իշխանության մեջ շատերը պատերազմի փորձ ունեն, համենայն դեպս, Խոջալուի դեպքերին մասնակից կամ տեղյակ են: Երբ նրանք դեռ մերոնք էին եւ թուրքերից չէին նվաճել մեզ ճնշելու իրավունքը, չէին վերածվել մեզ ունեզրկող-իրավազրկող խունտայի, իրոք, մարդասիրաբար ամեն ինչ արել էին, որ խաղաղ բնակչությունը հնարավորություն ունենա հեռանալու Խոջալուից, սակայն ադրբեջանցիներն իրենք խոչընդոտեցին` հանուն իշխանության կանգ չառնելով հայրենակիցներին զոհ տալու հեռանկարի առաջ: Ու հիմա, փաստորեն, այլեւս նախկին «մերոնք» Երեւանը նոր Խոջալու են համարել, եւ, ուրեմն` փառք Աստծո, որ զոհերն ավելի շատ չեղան:

Խորհրդակցության ամբողջ ընթացքում, ըստ մեր աղբյուրի, խոսել է միայն Սերժ Սարգսյանը` չհաշված մեկ-երկու միջանկյալ հարցուպատասխանը: Նրա խոսքը մոտավորապես այս կարգի է եղել` «դուք` այն կողմն եք պահում, դուք` այս»: Սերժ Սարգսյանն ամեն կերպ ջանացել է վստահ եւ հանգիստ երեւալ ներկաների աչքին, սակայն նյարդային լարվածությունը, միեւնույն է, զգացվել է անգամ ձայնից: Ներկաներից, ինչպես արդեն մեկ անգամ առիթ ենք ունեցել ասել, անթաքույց մարտական տրամադրություն է ունեցել Խաչատուրովը: Մեր աղբյուրի փոխանցմամբ` մարտիմեկյան ճակատամարտից առաջ հետաքրքիր խոսակցություն է տեղի ունեցել գեներալ Խաչատուրովի, դատախազության մի աշխատակցի եւ օլիգարխներից մեկի միջեւ: Օլիգարխը, որը, ուզում ենք հավատալ` երեւի, վատ նախազգացում է ունեցել եւ մտատանջվել է, հարցրել է.

- Էդ որ բանակի զինվորներին բերել եք տվել, ի՞նչ են անելու:

- Կակ` չտո՞. ախրանյած բուդուտ նաս ֆսեխ ի պրեզիդենտա:

- Բայց զենք ունե՞ն:

- Չտո զա վապրոս` կանեչնը իմեյուտ:

- Մարտակա՞ն:

- Նու կանեչնը, նե իգրուշկամի ժե վայեված բուդուտ:

- Էդ չհասկացա` ավտոմատներով էկել են, ուրեմն` կկրակեն:

- Բա կրակելու հրաման տվե՞լ եք,- փորձել է ճշտել դատախազության աշխատակիցը:

- Չէ, զենքը ձեռներին ա` կիմանան` ինչ անեն:

- Բայց եթե իրավիճակ ըլնի` քո զինվորը կամ պիտի զենքը հանձնի, կամ կրակի, չէ՞,- հարցրել է չորրորդը:

- Նու` դա,- հաստատել է Խաչատուրովը:

- Եվ երկու դեպքում էլ կխախտի օրենքը ու հանցանք կգործի:

Խաչատուրովի դեմքի արտահայտությունը նշանակել է, որ հիմա օրենքի մասին մտածելու ժամանակը չէ:

- Ե՞րբ կպրծնի էս ամեն ինչը, - օլիգարխը պատասխան է ակնկալել Խաչատուրովից:

- Մինչեւ լույս` շատ-շատ:

- Մարդ շա՞տ կմեռնի,- այս հարցն արդեն անպատասխան է մնացել:


*ԱՍՏՂԻԿ ՀԱԽԻՆՅԱՆ 
ՉԻ*

----------

Լեռնցի (11.12.2009), Ուրվական (10.12.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> *ՓԱՍՏԵՐ ԻՐԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՎԱՔԻՑ*
> 
> *ՄԱՐՏԻ 1` ՃԱԿԱՏԱՄԱՐՏ ՀԱՆՈՒՆ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԱԿԱՆԻ*
> 
> Մարտի 1-ի սպանդին նախորդած խորհրդակցությունը կայացել է այն ժամանակ վարչապետ Սերժ Սարգսյանի որոշմամբ, կառավարության նիստերի դահլիճում, երեկոյան ժամը վեցին: Մասնակցել է շուրջ 30 մարդ: Հայտնի օլիգարխների ցուցակը քանիցս հրապարակվել է մամուլում, թերեւս չարժե կրկին հիշատակել` Նեմեց Ռուբո, Լֆիկ Սամո, Թոխմախի Մհեր, Գագիկ Ծառուկյան եւ այլն: Նրանցից բացի` խորհրդակցությանը մասնակցել են երեք բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյա ոստիկանությունից` Սաշիկ Աֆյանը, Գրիգոր Գրիգորյանը, Արմեն Երիցյանը, Կրակեմ Հրաչը` դատախազությունից եւս երկու հոգու հետ, Պաշտպանության նախկին նախարար Միքայել Հարությունյանը, Սեյրան Օհանյանը, Յուրի Խաչատուրովը, հինգ կորպուսների հրամանատարները: Փաստորեն, ներկա չի եղել ոստիկանապետ Հայկ Հարությունյանը: Որքան էլ զարմանալի է, բայց բացակա է եղել նաեւ Ազգային անվտանգության ծառայության պետ Գորիկ Հակոբյանը:
> 
> Խորհրդակցության ընթացքում բոլոր մանրամասներով քննարկվել է ժողովրդին ճնշելու պլանը: Խորհրդակցությունն անցկացնող Սերժ Սարգսյանը ներկաների առաջ մի խնդիր է դրել` ամեն գնով կանխել ժողովրդի մուտքը Բաղրամյան փողոց եւ պահպանել նախագահականի, ինչպես նաեւ կառավարության շենքերը: Ըստ այդմ էլ կազմվել են երկու ճակատներում կռվող բանակներ` ռազմական գործողությունների հստակ պլանով: Ընդհանուր հրամանատարությունը դրվել է Յուրի Խաչատուրովի վրա: Սերժ Սարգսյանը հրահանգներ տալիս, անշուշտ, չի ասել` «կրակեք», «սպանեք», սակայն պատերազմի ժամանակ էլ ճակատամարտից առաջ չեն սովորեցնում, որ պետք է կրակել, քանի որ դրա կարիքն ինքնին չկա: Ընդամենը մատնանշվում են թիրախները եւ օպերացիայի կարեւորությունը: Ներկաները նաեւ չեն նկատել, որ խորհրդակցության ժամանակ Սերժ Սարգսյանը զանգի Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին կամ Քոչարյանը զանգի իրեն. ենթադրվում է, որ նախապես ճշտված եւ համատեղ ընդունված որոշմամբ է Սերժ Սարգսյանը հրավիրել խորհրդակցություն, որի ավարտից հետո վստահաբար անմիջապես զեկուցել է:
> 
> Այնուամենայնիվ, ըստ մեր աղբյուրի, սպանդի միտքը որոճացողներն այնքան բարեհոգի են գտնվել, որ մտածել են նաեւ «մարդասիրական միջանցք» թողնելու մասին` որոշվել է դեպի կրկես ճանապարհը բաց թողնել, որ միտինգավորները կարողանան նահանջել եւ դուրս գալ շրջափակումից: Երեւում է, որ «ռազմահայրենասիրական» մեր իշխանության մեջ շատերը պատերազմի փորձ ունեն, համենայն դեպս, Խոջալուի դեպքերին մասնակից կամ տեղյակ են: Երբ նրանք դեռ մերոնք էին եւ թուրքերից չէին նվաճել մեզ ճնշելու իրավունքը, չէին վերածվել մեզ ունեզրկող-իրավազրկող խունտայի, իրոք, մարդասիրաբար ամեն ինչ արել էին, որ խաղաղ բնակչությունը հնարավորություն ունենա հեռանալու Խոջալուից, սակայն ադրբեջանցիներն իրենք խոչընդոտեցին` հանուն իշխանության կանգ չառնելով հայրենակիցներին զոհ տալու հեռանկարի առաջ: Ու հիմա, փաստորեն, այլեւս նախկին «մերոնք» Երեւանը նոր Խոջալու են համարել, եւ, ուրեմն` փառք Աստծո, որ զոհերն ավելի շատ չեղան:
> ...


Փաստորեն էդ շուրջ 30 մարդկանցից մեկը ծակվել ա?

----------


## Kuk

> Փաստորեն էդ շուրջ 30 մարդկանցից մեկը ծակվել ա?


Դե անպայման չի ծակված լինի, որ հասնի մամուլ: Էդ 30 մարդու մեջ ոնց լինի կլինեն մարդիկ, որ իրենց մոտ մարդկանց պատմած կլինեն, արդեն դարձավ ոչ թե 30, այլ ասենք՝ 40 առնվազն: Ու հաշվի, որ արդեն տարածված ա, ու հավանականությունը, որ դա կարող է հայտնվել մամուլում, քիչ չի: Ոնց որ մարտի մեկի կադրերը, որ ոստիկանությւոնն ա նկարել, որտեղ երևում ա, թե ոնց են մի քանի ոստիկան մի անպաշտպան քաղաքացու Հանրապետության Հրապարակում դաժանաբար ջարդում, էդ կադրերը հաստատ ոստիկանությունն ա նկարել ու հաստատ իրենց ձեռնտու չէր դա տարածել, բայց տարածվել ա: Լիքը բաց տեղեր ունեն:

----------

Լեռնցի (11.12.2009)

----------


## Kuk

* ԵԽԽՎ-ի մոնիտորինգի հանձնաժողովը «Մարտի 1»-ի հանձնաժողովի զեկույցին կանդրադառնա դեկտեմբերի 17-ին*


Եվրոպայի խորհրդի Խորհրդարանական վեհաժողովի (ԵԽԽՎ) մոնիտորինգի հանձնաժողովը դեկտեմբերի 17-ին Փարիզում քննարկելու է Հայաստանի Ազգային ժողովի ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովի զեկույցը՝ մարտի 1-2-ին տեղի ունեցած իրադարձությունների հետաքննության վերաբերյալ։
Ազգային ժողովի «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության անդամ Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը, ով որպես խորհրդարանական ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչ մասնակցելու է ԵԽԽՎ-ի մոնիտորինգի հանձնաժողովի փարիզյան քննարկմանը, «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի հետ զրույցում ասաց, որ պահանջելու է, որպեսզի Հայաստանում տեղի ունեցող մարդու իրավունքների խախտումները քննարկման առարկա դառնան ոչ միայն Մոնիտորինգի հանձնաժողովում, այլեւ Խորհրդարանական վեհաժողովում։

Դեկտեմբերի 17-ին Մոնիտորինգի հանձնաժողովի նիստից հետո պարզ կդառնա, թե արդյոք ձմեռային նստաշրջանում Հայաստանի հարցով քննարկում կլինի, թե ոչ։

Մոնիտորինգի հանձնաժողովի նիստին «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության պատգամավոր Զարուհի Փոստանջյանից բացի մասնակցելու են նաեւ ԵԽԽՎ-ում հայաստանյան պատվիրակության ղեկավար, Հանրապետական Դավիթ Հարությունյանը եւ ընդդիմության շարքերն անցած Դաշնակցություն խմբակցության անդամ Արմեն Ռուստամյանը։ 

Ազատություն

----------


## Վիշապ

Լավ հոդված է, կարդացեք.

Հոգեբանական պատերազմը «Օղակ»/«Կոլցո» գործողության և 2008թ. մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների զարգացման ժամանակ

----------


## murmushka

Գոռը դիմահար կրակոցով չի՞ սպանվել
20:48 | Այսօր | ՊԱՇՏՈՆԱԿԱՆ 




ՀՔԾ-ն այսօր հայտարարել է, թե Մարտի 1-ի զոհերի հարազատները, «տիրապետում են միակողմանի, որոշ դեպքերում նաեւ աղճատված տեղեկատվության»:

Այսպիսի եզրակացության Հատուկ քննչական ծառայությունը` ՀՔԾ-ն հանգել է, երբ երկու օր առաջ հարցաքննվել է մարտի 1-ի զոհերից Գոռ Քլոյանի հայրը` Սարգիս Քլոյանը:

Վերջինիս ՀՔԾ էին հրավիրել այն բանից հետո, երբ նա հայտարարեց, թե գիտի իր որդուն սպանող անձի տվյալները եւ հրավիրվելու դեպքում կհայտնի այդ մասին:

Ըստ ՀՔԾ հաղորդագրության` հարցաքննության ժամանակ Ս.Քլոյանը մասնավորապես հայտնել է. «... Մասնավորապես փաստահավաք խմբի զեկույցից ինձ հայտնի է դարձել, որ ներքին գործերի ենթասպա Ավետիք Աթարբեկյանը «Չերեմուխա 7» նռնակով կրակել է ընդամենը մեկ անգամ եւ հենց այն վայրում, որտեղ մահացել է ավելի ճիշտ մահացու վնասվածք է ստացել որդիս: Սամվել Նիկոյանի ղեկավարած ԱԺ ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովի զեկույցում արձանագրված է, որ չնայած Ավետիք Աթարբեկյանը պատճառաբանել է, որ կրակոցը կատարել է 48 աստիճանի տակ, սակայն ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովը գտնում է , որ որդիս Գոռ Քլոյանը սպանվել է դիմահար կրակոցով: Համոզված եմ, որ այսքանը բավարար է մեղավորին պատասխանատվության ենթարկելու համար»:

ՀՔԾ-ն իր հայտարարությամբ այսօր վստահեցրել է, թե.
«Մարտի 1-2-ին տեղի ունեցած զանգվածային անկարգությունների ժամանակ արձանագրված մահվան դեպքերի առթիվ հարուցված քրեական գործի նախաքննությամբ առ այս պահը, որեւէ տվյալ ձեռք չի բերվել Գոռ Քլոյանի դիմահար կրակոցով սպանվելու վերաբերյալ, նման տվյալներ չկան նաեւ Ս.Քլոյանի կողմից մատնանշված փաստաթղթերում»:

«ՀՔԾ-ն շարունակում է քրեական գործի նախաքննությունը, օպերատիվ-հետախուզական բոլոր մարմիններին՝ ոստիկանությանը եւ ԱԱԾ-ին տրվել են համապատասխան հանձնարարուններ մահվան հանգամանքները պարզաբանելու ուղղությամբ օպերատիվ-հետախուզական աշխատանքներ իրականացնելու համար:

Ինչ վերաբերում է կիրառված հատուկ միջոցներին, ապա նախաքննությամբ հնարավոր չի եղել հստակեցնել, թե կոնկրետ ում կողմից կիրառված հատուկ միջոցի հետեւանքով է անձը մահացել կամ ստացել վնասվածք: Այս հարցում նախաքննական մարմնին չեն կարողացել օգնել նաեւ ՌԴ փորձագիտական կենտրոնները, ինչպես նաեւ Եվրոպայի խորհրդի մարդու իրավունքների հանձնակատարի առաջարկած փորձագետը՝ Իռլանդացի Քոլին Բարրոուզը՝ նշելով, որ նույնացում անել հնարավոր չէ»,- ասված է ՀՔԾ հաղորդագրության մեջ:

----------

Ambrosine (04.03.2010), Kuk (05.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Ո՞վ է մարտի 1-ի պատասխանատուն
20:52 | Դեկտեմբեր 06, 2010 | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

ԱԺ-ում ներկայացված 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-2-ի  ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովի առաջարկությունների կատարման ընթացքն ուսումնասիրող մոնիթորինգի հանձնաժողովի զեկույցը Մարտի 1-ի փաստահավաք խմբի անդամ, ՆԳ նախկին նախարար Անդրանիկ Քոչարյանին առանձնապես չի հետաքրքրում: Իսկ թե ինչո՞ւ. պարոն Քոչարյանը հիմնավորեց «Ա1+»-ի հետ հարցազրույցում: 

 - Կարիք չկար ծանոթանալ Դավիթ Հարությունյանի հրապարակած զեկույցին, որովհետեւ վերջին շրջանում նրա բոլոր զեկույցները եւ հատկապես մարտի 1-ին վերաբերողը' կրել են իմիտացիոն բնույթ: Դրանք հիմնականում մեկ խնդիր են լուծել. եղած փաստերը, որոնք պետք է պահեին ուշադրության կենտրոնում եւ հասնեին որոշակի բացահայտումների, դրված են մի կողմ եւ իրականացվում է մի մշտադիտարկում' առանց տալու հիմանական հարցերի պատասխանը:

- Ձեզ համար ո՞րն է ամենահիմնական խնդիրը Մարտի 1-2 դեպքերի հետ կապված:

- Կարեւորագույն հարցը, որը մնացել է չբացահայտված 10 մահվան հանգամանքների ուսումնասիրություններն են եւ մեղավորների չբացահայտումը, չնայած դրա համար իշխանություններն ունեին բավարար տեղեկատվություն: Եթե նրանք նույնիսկ չունեին այդ տեղեկատվությունը, ապա Փաստահավաք խմբի 5 զեկույցները լիովին բավարար էին մարտի 1-ին վերաբերող բազմաթիվ հարցերի պատասխանները գտնելու համար:

- Ձեր կարծիքով 10 սպանություններն էլ հնարավո՞ր էին բացահայտել, եւ դրանցից որո՞նք են Ձեզ համար արդեն բացահայտված:

- Այն 7 ամիսների ընթացքում, ինչ գործեց Փաստահավաք խումբը, կարողանալով օգտագործել նույնիսկ իշխանությունների ձեռքին կուտակված, Հատուկ Քննչական Ծառայության ունեցած նյութերը մարտի 1-ի վերաբերյալ, որոշակի բացահայտումներ արեց: Ըստ էության' կարելի է ասել, որ մենք կանգնած էինք առնվազն 5 սպանությունների լիարժեք բացահայտման շեմին: Կարծում եմ' իշխանությունները դրանից վախեցած, առաջին զեկույցից հետո ամեն ինչ արեցին, որպեսզի Փաստահավաք խումբը չկարողանա բացահայտել այն կառույցները, որոնց միջոցով իրականացվել էին մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի ապօրինի որոշումները: Շատ ուշագրավ էր Փաստահավաք խմբի վերջին զեկույցը, որտեղ ուսումնասիրված է մարտի 1-ին բանակի մասնակցության խնդիրը: Լավ կլիներ, որ Դավիթ Հարությունյանը առաջին հերթին տար այն հարցերի պատասխանը, թե մարտի 1-ին բանակի ներգրավում, որը հակասահմանադրական էր եւ ապօրինի, ինչպե՞ս եւ ինչ մեխանիզմով է իրականացվել: Փետրվարի 23-ից հետո, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի մոտ խորհրդակցությունից հետո, այն ժամանակվա Պաշտպանության նախարար Միքայել Հայրապետյանը ինչպե՞ս կայացրեց այդ որոշումը, եւ մարտի 1-ին բանակը ինչպես բերվեց եւ տեղակայվեց Երեւանի կենտրոնում: Այս հարցերի պատասխանները քանի դեռ չեն տրվել, քանի դեռ չեն ստիպել, որ պատկան մարմինները, հատկապես ՀՔԾ-ն իրականացնի լիարժեք բացահայտում, մնացած մշտադիտարկման խնդիրները, թե «Չերյոմուխա-7»-ը հնացա՞ծ էր, հնացած չէ՞ր, ո՞ր զորամասում ոչնչացվեց, սոցիալական, կոռուպցիոն խնդիրները, որոնք կարող էին բերել' դժգոհությունների խնդիրը չեն լուծելու: Փաստորեն այսօր բոլոր մարդասպանները, որոնք իրականացրել են այդ սպանությունները, գտնվում են ազատության մեջ: Ավելին, գոնե նրանցից մի քանիսը Ներքին Զորքերի համակարգում են, որոնք կրակել են KC- 23 ինքնաձիգից' նշանառու կրակոցով, որի իրավունքը չունեին:

- Փաստահավաք խմբի լուծարումից հետո, փաստաբան Սեդա Սաֆարյանի հետ Դուք շարունակեցիք 2008թ. մարտի 1-2-ի ուսումնասիրությունները, զեկույցներ հրապարակեցիք: Այս պահին ինչո՞վ եք զբաղվում: Նոր զեկույց սպասվո՞ւմ է:

- Դժվարանում եմ ասել' նոր զեկույց կունենանք, թե' ոչ: Զեկույցներից դուրս մարդկանց մոտ հսկայական նյութեր կային կուտակված' տեսագրություններ, ձայնագրություններ, որոնք մեզ կհաջողվի հավաքել, տեսակավորել եւ դրանց արժեքավոր բաղադրիչները ներկայացնել հանրությանը' գուցե փոքրիկ տեսքով:

- Պարոն Քոչարյան, գոնե Ձեզ համար մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը բացահայտվա՞ծ են:

- Ինձ համար' այո:

 - Ո՞վ է պատասխանատուն:

 - Գործող իշխանությունները' Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի գլխավորությամբ:

http://www.a1plus.am/am/politics/201...anik-qocharyan

----------


## Chuk

Երբևէ չեմ մտածել, որ ներկայիս վարչախումբի իշխանության պայմաններում կբացահայտվի մարտի 1-ը, այլ կերպ ասած իրավական առումով կպատժվեն դրա պատասխանատուները: Նաև վստահ եմ, որ այս գործընթացը տեղի է ունենալու ապագայում (կարծում եմ, որ մոտ ապագայում), բնականաբար արդեն ոչ ներկայիս վարչախմբի իշխանության պայմաններում: Այսուհանդերձ հետաքրքիր է նայել զարգացումներին, թեկուզ և իմիտացիոն գործընթացներին: Ու այդ առումով մեջբերեմ.




> Հատուկ քննչական ծառայության ղեկավար Անդրանիկ Միրզոյանը չի բացառել, որ մարտի 1-ի գործի շրջանակներում առաջիկայում հարցաքննվեն ՀՀ առաջին եւ երկրորդ նախագահները:
> 
> «Իհարկե, այդ հարցն անպայման կքննարկվի եւ կորոշվի առաջին եւ երկրորդ նախագահների հարցաքննության նպատակահարմարությունը»,- հայտարարել է նա ԱԺ-ում` ՀՀ պետական բյուջեի տարեկան հաշվետվության ներկայացումից հետո` լրագրողների հետ ճեպազրույցում:


Աղբյուր՝ *Լրագիր*

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մի հատ էլ սենց պատասխան ՀՔԾ-ից:




> Գլխավոր դատախազության հասարակայնության հետ կապերի վարչության պետ Շահեն Տոնոյանը եւս ասաց, թե ֆիլմի DVD-ն ե՛ւ Գլխավոր դատախազը, ե՛ւ «Մարտի 1»-ի վարույթն իրականացնող ՀՔԾ-ն ստացել են. «Դատախազը ստացել է, ինքն իր համար նայելու է, բայց կա քննչական խումբ, որն ինքն է որոշում՝ դա կարո՞ղ է դիտարկվել որպես ապացուցողական նշանակության նոր նյութ, թե՞ ոչ»: Նա միաժամանակ հավելեց, թե այդ գործի վարույթն իրականացնող ՀՔԾ ՀԿԳ ավագ քննիչ Վահագն Հարությունյանն արդեն դրա պատասխանը տվել է՝ ասելով, որ ֆիլմը դիտել է, ու այնտեղ որեւէ նոր հանգամանք կամ գործի լիարժեք բացահայտման համար անհրաժեշտ փաստ չի հայտնաբերել, քանի որ այն, ինչ տեսել է ֆիլմում, քննչական մարմիններին հայտնի է, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ֆիլմում հնչած ենթադրություններին կամ մեկնաբանություններին, ապա դրանց առնչությամբ ինքն արդեն ներկայացրել է առարկություններ: «Փաստահավաք խմբի ձեռք բերած ապացույցներում շատ հանգամանքներ, փաստական տվյալներ խեղաթյուրված էին, որի վերաբերյալ ժամանակին ես առարկություններ եմ ներկայացրել: Այսօր այդ խեղաթյուրումները տեղ են գտել ֆիլմում»,- «Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում դեռ օրեր առաջ հայտարարել էր Վ. Հարությունյանը:


Ու մենք էս ՀՔԾ-ից սպասում ենք մարտի մեկի բացահայտում, կամ գոնե կոնկրետ քայլեր էտ ուղղությամբ: Բնականաբար ոչ մի բան էլ չի արվելու: Եթե երեք տարի ոչ մի բան չեն արել, մի տարի էլ ոչ մի բան չեն անի, մինչև հաջորդ հերթական ԱԺ ընտրությունները: Ցրոցի ու թոզ փչոցի: Ու ցավոք սրտի էս թոզ փչոցիին ակտիվ մասնակցում է միակ լուրջ ընդդիմադիր ուժը:

----------

davidus (17.05.2011), My World My Space (15.05.2011), Tig (16.05.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի հատ էլ սենց պատասխան ՀՔԾ-ից:
> 
> 
> 
> Ու մենք էս ՀՔԾ-ից *սպասում ենք* մարտի մեկի բացահայտում, կամ գոնե կոնկրետ քայլեր էտ ուղղությամբ: Բնականաբար ոչ մի բան էլ չի արվելու: Եթե երեք տարի ոչ մի բան չեն արել, մի տարի էլ ոչ մի բան չեն անի, մինչև հաջորդ հերթական ԱԺ ընտրությունները: Ցրոցի ու թոզ փչոցի: Ու ցավոք սրտի էս թոզ փչոցիին ակտիվ մասնակցում է միակ լուրջ ընդդիմադիր ուժը:


*սպասել* չէ Տրիբուն ջան, *պահանջել*…

----------

Chuk (16.05.2011), murmushka (17.05.2011), Դարք (17.05.2011)

----------


## davidus

> *սպասել* չէ Տրիբուն ջան, *պահանջել*…


Իսկ կարիք կա՞։ Մարդ կա էս ամենն արդեն ավելին ա համարում, քան պետք ա։  :Think:  Հիմա վերջը պահանջե՞նք, թե՞...

----------

Տրիբուն (17.05.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ կարիք կա՞։ Մարդ կա էս ամենն արդեն ավելին ա համարում, քան պետք ա։  Հիմա վերջը պահանջե՞նք, թե՞...


ճիշտ ես ասում… մեզ ինչ… թող մեռնողների ծնողներն ու բարեկամները պահանջեն…

----------


## davidus

> ճիշտ ես ասում… մեզ ինչ… թող մեռնողների ծնողներն ու բարեկամները պահանջեն…


Չէ, ուղղակի դու ասում ես պահանջեք ու հետևեք էն ուժին, որը ասում ա` պահանջը հլը մի բան էլ գերակատարված ա: Հիմա չգիտեմ որը անեմ. հետևե՞մ ուժին, թե՞ պահանջեմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, ուղղակի դու ասում ես պահանջեք ու հետևեք էն ուժին, որը ասում ա` պահանջը հլը մի բան էլ գերակատարված ա: Հիմա չգիտեմ որը անեմ. հետևե՞մ ուժին, թե՞ պահանջեմ:


տենց բան չկա Դավ ջան, սխալ ես մեկնաբանում… ամբողջ ինտերնետով մեկ ու ասուլիսներում իրանք ասում են թե ինչ ինկատի ունեն "բավարարված" ասելով… 

Դավ ցավդ տանեմ ախպերս… էս մեկը ձեռիս տակ էր, նայի 

http://www.youtube.com/user/arajinlr...48/kkagxD4AXvw

ասա "չեմ հավատում", բայց մի ասա որ համարում են "պահանջը հլը մի բան էլ գերակատարված"… ազնիվ չի Դավ ջան…

----------

Chuk (17.05.2011)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ասա "չեմ հավատում", բայց մի ասա որ համարում են "պահանջը հլը մի բան էլ գերակատարված"… ազնիվ չի Դավ ջան…


Մեֆ, դու աչքիս Լևոնի ելույթները ուշադիր չես կարդում  :LOL: 




> բ. Մարտի 1-ի իրադարձությունների լիակատար բացահայտման անհրաժեշտության վերաբերյալ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հայտարարությունը, դատաիրավական բարեփոխումների հարցերի առթիվ ս.թ. ապրիլի 20-ին հրավիրված խորհրդակցության ժամանակ, *նույնիսկ ավելին է*, քան սոսկ պաշտոնական հավաստիացումը, և ավելի շուտ իրավապահ մարմիններին իջեցված ուղղակի ցուցում-հանձնարարական է նշանակում։


Էս, «նույնիսկ ավելին»  գերակատարվածն ա, էլի:  :LOL:  Իսկ, որ առանձին ելույթներին լսենք, ապեր, վերջին միտինգից առաջ ՀԱԿ-ի կեսը ասում էր, որ ոչ մի պահանջ էլ կատարված չի, բայց միտինգի օրը պարզվեց, որ երկխոսությունն ավելի կաևոր ա:

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Մի շարք թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ ջնջվել են:*

----------

Chuk (23.05.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող էս «փաստահավաք խումբը» ովքե՞ր են ու ի՞նչ իրավասություններ ունեն: Էս վիդեոները որ հրապարակվում ա, որտեղի՞ց:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *սպասել* չէ Տրիբուն ջան, *պահանջել*…


Ապեր, խաբա՞ր ես, դեռ պահանջող կա, թե՞ արդեն միայն համագործակցում ենք… 

Տենաս որն ա ավելի վատը, կրակող սպանողը, թե՞ կրակող սպանողի հետ երկխոսողն ու համագործակցողը: 

Էն շախմատիստ Լևոնին տված Սերժի հավաստիացումից ի՞նչ կա: Ոնց որ էտ հավաստիացումով էինք գնացել երկխոսելու:

----------

Chilly (08.04.2012), Rammer (08.04.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռուսները սենց դեպքերում ասում են гром среди ясного неба 

Նոր բացահայտում Մարտի 1-ի գործով. Միքայել Հարությունյանին մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել

----------

Chuk (03.07.2018), Mephistopheles (03.07.2018), Աթեիստ (03.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու էս էլ վրից ․․ 

Մարտի 1-ի գործով Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը հրավիրվեց ՀՔԾ՝ հարցաքննության. ծանուցում է ուղարկվել

----------

Chuk (03.07.2018), Gayl (03.07.2018), Mephistopheles (03.07.2018), Աթեիստ (03.07.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ու էս էլ վրից ․․ 
> 
> Մարտի 1-ի գործով Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը հրավիրվեց ՀՔԾ՝ հարցաքննության. ծանուցում է ուղարկվել


Ասում էր, էդ ո՞վ ա էն տղամարդը... հիմա կիմանա ով ա էդ տղամարդը

----------

Աթեիստ (03.07.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Ու էս էլ վրից ․․ 
> 
> Մարտի 1-ի գործով Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը հրավիրվեց ՀՔԾ՝ հարցաքննության. ծանուցում է ուղարկվել


Ծանր օրեր են սպասվում:

----------


## Chuk

Ծանր օրերը չգիտեմ, ադիբուդի առնելու ու բազմոցին տեղավորված վայելելու շրջան ա սկսում ))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ծանր օրերը չգիտեմ, ադիբուդի առնելու ու բազմոցին տեղավորված վայելելու շրջան ա սկսում ))


Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը Հայաստանում չէ

Աչքիս էս դառնալույա Խաչատուր Աբովյան 2 կամ Վանո ֆօրեվեր

----------

Chuk (03.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը Հայաստանում չէ
> 
> Աչքիս էս դառնալույա Խաչատուր Աբովյան 2 կամ Վանո ֆօրեվեր


Ես Վանոյի հետ գալն եմ ուզում, Խչոն ջհանդամ ))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես Վանոյի հետ գալն եմ ուզում, Խչոն ջհանդամ ))


Թող գնա գրողի ծոցը, Նոր Հայաստանում ինքն էլ տեղ չունի  :Tongue:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Որսորդ ուղարկենք աֆրիկա թող խփեն բերեն գլուխը կախենք ԱԺ-ի պատից

----------

Տրիբուն (03.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Թող գնա գրողի ծոցը, Նոր Հայաստանում ինքն էլ տեղ չունի


ինքը «Նոր Հայաստան» կերտողի քաղաքական ուսուցիչն ա։ Ինձնից չեմ հնարում։ Քայլարշավի ժամանակ Նիկոլն ա ասել, որ քաղաքականությունում իր ուսուցիչներ ա համարում Վանոյին ու Լևոնին, զապիսն էլ կա  :Tongue:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ինքը «Նոր Հայաստան» կերտողի քաղաքական ուսուցիչն ա։ Ինձնից չեմ հնարում։ Քայլարշավի ժամանակ Նիկոլն ա ասել, որ քաղաքականությունում իր ուսուցիչներ ա համարում Վանոյին ու Լևոնին, զապիսն էլ կա


Նօօօօ... հես ա լևոնին էլ են բռնեկու... սաղ մարտի մեկի կազմակերպիչներին... նիկոլին էլ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ինքը «Նոր Հայաստան» կերտողի քաղաքական ուսուցիչն ա։ Ինձնից չեմ հնարում։ Քայլարշավի ժամանակ Նիկոլն ա ասել, որ քաղաքականությունում իր ուսուցիչներ ա համարում Վանոյին ու Լևոնին, զապիսն էլ կա


Բայց ո՞վ ա ասել, որ Նիկոլը միշտ ճիշտ ա։ Նիկոլն էլ ա մեկ-մեկ սխալվում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նօօօօ... հես ա լևոնին էլ են բռնեկու... սաղ մարտի մեկի կազմակերպիչներին... նիկոլին էլ...


Նիկոլն իրա փայը նստել ա արդեն ․․․․

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց ո՞վ ա ասել, որ Նիկոլը միշտ ճիշտ ա։ Նիկոլն էլ ա մեկ-մեկ սխալվում։


Բայց իրա դասատուն ԻՄ Հայաստանում միշտ տեղ ունի  ))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց իրա դասատուն ԻՄ Հայաստանում միշտ տեղ ունի  ))


Նոր Հայաստանում սեր ու համերաշխություն ա, ես քեզ ներում եմ ․․․․

----------

Chuk (03.07.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նիկոլն իրա փայը նստել ա արդեն ․․․․


Ընդեղ մի քիչ մնացել էր կարծեմ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց իրոք, էս սաղ խույնյայա, նոր-հին-Վանո-Լևոն ․․․․․ իմ համար կարևոր ա սադիստին բռնելու են, թե՞ չէ։ Մարտի մեկ, Պապլավոկի սպանություն, հանքեր, սաֆարի, բաշիբոզուկներին մեր ջանին կապել ․․․․ դա պատասխան տալույա, թե՞ չէ

----------

Mr. Annoying (03.07.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց իրոք, էս սաղ խույնյայա, նոր-հին-Վանո-Լևոն ․․․․․ իմ համար կարևոր ա սադիստին բռնելու են, թե՞ չէ։ Մարտի մեկ, Պապլավոկի սպանություն, հանքեր, սաֆարի, բաշիբոզուկներին մեր ջանին կապել ․․․․ դա պատասխան տալույա, թե՞ չէ


Բայարգե...., իրա բերանով ա պատմելու թե ոնց ա արել...

ես էս իրանց պատմելու մոմոնտը շատ եմ սիրում... ուղիղ եթերով էլ հեռարձակեն...

----------


## Gayl

> Թող գնա գրողի ծոցը, Նոր Հայաստանում ինքն էլ տեղ չունի


Չէ ոնց չունի? Հսկայական ինֆոի ա տիրապետում:

----------


## Gayl

> ինքը «Նոր Հայաստան» կերտողի քաղաքական ուսուցիչն ա։ Ինձնից չեմ հնարում։ Քայլարշավի ժամանակ Նիկոլն ա ասել, որ քաղաքականությունում իր ուսուցիչներ ա համարում Վանոյին ու Լևոնին, զապիսն էլ կա


Բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ Նիկոլը հատկապես Վանոին համակրում ա ու ինքը դա երբեք չի մերժել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ ոնց չունի? Հսկայական ինֆոի ա տիրապետում:


Հնացած ինֆոյա  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Հնացած ինֆոյա


Վերջապես կիմանանք Սադոյանի ասած ձութը ուր ա?)))

----------

Mephistopheles (03.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Վերջապես կիմանանք Սադոյանի ասած ձութը ուր ա?)))


Դրա մասին հենց երեկ ա Բագրատյանը գրել, դնե՞մ ստեղ, շտոլի ։ճ

----------


## Chuk

> Բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ Նիկոլը հատկապես Վանոին համակրում ա ու ինքը դա երբեք չի մերժել:


Ըհն ))

Բացի ամեն ինչից Նիկոլն էր, որ փախած ժամանակ իրանից հարցազրույցներ էր վերցնում, հոդվածները կեղծանունով (Ավետիս Հարությունյան) հրապարակում )))

----------


## Gayl

> Դրա մասին հենց երեկ ա Բագրատյանը գրել, դնե՞մ ստեղ, շտոլի ։ճ


:ճճճճճ
Հա բա դիր ճշմարտությունն իմանանք))

----------


## Gayl

> Ըհն ))
> 
> Բացի ամեն ինչից Նիկոլն էր, որ փախած ժամանակ իրանից հարցազրույցներ էր վերցնում, հոդվածները կեղծանունով (Ավետիս Հարությունյան) հրապարակում )))


Հա կարդացել եմ: Վանոն կվերադառնա, բայց ավելի լավա ինքն իր ա համար առանց պաշտոն ապրի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ըհն ))
> 
> Բացի ամեն ինչից Նիկոլն էր, որ փախած ժամանակ իրանից հարցազրույցներ էր վերցնում, հոդվածները կեղծանունով (Ավետիս Հարությունյան) հրապարակում )))


Ատեսիկ Հարությունյա՞ն...

----------

Freeman (04.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Հա կարդացել եմ: Վանոն կվերադառնա, բայց ավելի լավա ինքն իր ա համար առանց պաշտոն ապրի:


Պաշտոնի անուն ո՞վ տվեց։ Ավելին, ես կուզեի արդար դատավարություն էլ լիներ, ոչ թե ուղղակի կարճվեր գործը։

----------

Աթեիստ (03.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ատեսիկ Հարությունյա՞ն...


Խնդում ես, իսկ Կոնգրեսից ոմանք կարծում էին, որ Վանոյի խաթր եմ երեխու անունը Ավետիս դրել ։))

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Խնդում ես, իսկ Կոնգրեսից ոմանք կարծում էին, որ Վանոյի խաթր եմ երեխու անունը Ավետիս դրել ։))


Ինչի դրա համար չես դրե՞լ...

----------


## Chuk

> :ճճճճճ
> Հա բա դիր ճշմարտությունն իմանանք))


Խնդրեմ. 

«Շարունակենք երեկ չէ մյուս օրը սկսած թեման։ Մազութի գործ… Արդեն ծանոթացրի, թե ինչ բարեփոխման հաշվին հաջողվեց լուծել անխափան էլեկտրաէներգիայի մատակարարման խնդիրը։ Դա մեր մտածածն էր, որը հետագայում փոխ առնվեց մի շարք երկրների կողմից։ 1995-ին հանձնարարել էի ուսումնասիրել նաև գազամատակարարման և մազութի գնման ու օգտագործման հարցերը։ Վերահսկողության վարչությունը ամիսներ անց մի ընդարձակ պատմություն ներկայացրեց մազութի գնման, գազամատակարարման և Հրազդանի ՊՇԷԿ-կառուցման գծով։ Մազութի մասով հիմնական պատկերը սա էր. 1992-ի սեպտեմբերի 2-ից վրաց-ափխազական պատերազմի արդյունքում երկաթգծի փակվելու արդյունքում Հայաստանը զրկվեց տրանզիտ երկաթգծից։ Մազութը, որը բերվում էր ցիստեռներով այլևս դեպի Հայաստան ուղիղ ճանապարհ չուներ։ Ինչ-որ տեղ պետք է վերաբեռնում կատարվեր։ Իսկ ցուրտ եղանակին դա անել չի կարելի. մազութը սառում է։ Կառավարությունը գնաց աննախադեպ քայլի. Վերագործարկել Բաթումի նավթավերամշակման գործարանը և ՌԴ հետ մազութի քվոտաները վերաձևակերպել նավթի քվոտաների։ Խնդիրը բարդանում էր նրանով, որ Բաթումը Աջարիայի մայրաքաղաքն է, իսկ այն ժամանակ Վրաստանը Աջարիան չէր վերահսկում։ Ինչևէ։ Այդ հարցը լուծեցինք։ Նավթը եկավ Բաթումի։ Հիմա էլ վերամշակումից ստացած մազութը չէինք կարող տեղափոխել, քանզի Վրաստանու։մ հոսանք ավելի քիչ էր մատակարարվում, քան Հայաստանում։ Մեր հայկական էներգոհամակարգի և երկաթուղու ներկայացուցիչները նստած իրենց վրացի կոլեգաների Թբիլիսիի գրասենյակներում կառավարում էին հարևան երկրի տնտեսության ադ հատվածը։ Բացի այդ, Վրաստանի տարածքում ավելի քան 100 կմ երկարությամբ Ադրբեջանի սահմանից մի 30 կմ հեռացրինք գազամուղը (անընդհատ պայթեցնում էին)։Սննդամթերքի ու հացի համար այլ սխեմա կիրառվեց. դեպի Վոլգոգրադ, ապա Վոլվոգրադից նավով Հենզելի (Իրան) և մեքենաներով Հայաստան (այդ ժամանակ 11 ամսում Արաքսի վրա կամուրջ կառուցեցինք)։ ե.Գայդար և Վ.Չերնոմիրդին, աստված հոգիներդ լուսավորի։ Ո՞ր վարչապետը նման գլխացավանքի կդիմեր։ Ստացվեց այնպես, որ մազութի մատակարարման հիմնական հնարավորությունը Բաթումի ՆՎԳ-ն էր։ Հայնավթամթերքը-ը պարզապես իր աշխատանքային օֆիսը տեղափոխել էր Բաթումի։
Վերահսկողության ծառայությունը ավարտեց քննությունը։ Կային որոշ խախտումներ. Մարմարիկ ձեռնարկություն և մի քանի գնացկակազմ մազութ. չեչենական պատերազմի հետևանքով գնացքները կորել էին։ Բարեբախտաբար, փող չէր փոխանցվել, կորուստ չկար։ Խնդիր կար բյուջեից տրված վարկային էմիսիայի առումով։ Ինչևէ, շատերը նկատողություն ստացան, մի քանի հոգի աշխատանքից ազատվեց, իսկ քրեական մասով գործն ուղարկվեց դատախազություն։ Ավելի ուշ դատախազությունը կառավարության տեղեկացրեց, որ մի հոգի դատապարտվել է ազատազրկման, մի քանի հոգի էլ որոնման մեջ են։  
Եվ ահա, 1999-ին ՀՀԿ-ականները դրդում են Արշակ Սադոյանին, Դավիթ Լոքյանին և Մանուկ Գասպարյանին “ահազանգելու” այսպես կոչված “մազութի” գործի մասին։ Ստեղծվում է հանձնաժողով, այդ երեքի գլխավորությամբ։ Հանձնաժողովը կատարում է ուսումնասիրություններ և ԱԺ ներկայացնում զեկույց։ Զեկույց կոչվածը 53 դրվագից բաղկացած մի “ուսումնասիրություն” էր։ 49 դրվագը իմ հանձնարարությամբ վերահսկիչ ծառայության կողմից կառավարությանը ներկայացրած ուսումնասիրությունն էր։ Այդտեղ, օրինակ, ասվում էր. 1992-ին կառվարությունը մազութ է պատվիրում։ Այդ մազութը 1992-ին այդպես էլ Հայաստան չի գալիս։ Այդ ժամանակ վարչապետը Հրանտ Բագրատյանն էր։ Իրականում այդ մազութը Հայստան էր եկել 1993-ի հունվարին։ Այդ ընթացքում Հրանտ Բագրատյանը ՀՀ վարչապետ չի եղել։ Մեկ այլ դրվագում ասվում էր այն մասին, որ Բաթումիի ՆՎԳ-ում մշակած նավթի միայն մի մասն էր Հայաստան եկել։ Այո այդպես էր։ Բայց չէ որ բացակայող նավթամթերքի դիմաց Վրաստանը միջպետական պարտք էր ստորագրել և բարեխղճորեն վճարում էր։ Ահա այսպիսի անհեթեթություն։ 
Ազգը ամենուր խոսում էր թալանի մասին։ ՀՀԿ-ականները ուրախացել էին։ Իմանալով թե ի՞նչ անհեթեթություն էր քննարկում ԱԺ-ն, դիմեցի Հ1-ին. եթեր տրամադրեք բացատրեմ։ Տիգրան Նաղդալյանը չորով մերժեց։ Դատախազությունը ստեղծեց հատուկ խումբ, գործը քննելու։  Առավոտ թերթում ես դրվագ առ դրվագ քարուքանդ արեցի “ուսումնասիրությունը”։ Այն ժամանակ, ցավոք, սոցիալական ցանցեր չկային։ Ինչևէ, երկարատև ուսումնասիրությունից հետո դատախազությունն էլ հասկացավ, թե ի՞նչ հիմարության հետ գործ ունի։ եվ ահա հատուկ գործերով քննիչ Հեկտոր Սարդարյանը գնաց ԱԺ և հայտարարեց. դիմել ենք բոլոր հնարավոր  քննչական գործողությունների։ Ոչինչ չկա։ Ստում էր Հեկտոր Սարդարյանը։ Նա պիտի ասեր, գիտեք պարոնայք, մի խելագար կառավարություն սրանից մի քանի տարի առաջ անհավանական քայլերի միջոցով լուծել է էներգետիկայի հիմնախնդիրը ՀՀ համար։ Այ սա էր ճշմարտությունը։
Վերջում մնում է ավելացնեմ։ Ինքս գնացի դատախազություն և հաղորդում ներկայացրի հանցագործության մասին. եթե ես մեղավոր չեմ, ուրեմն զրպարտության հետ գործ ունենք։ Այդ դեպքում պատժեք զրպարտիչներին։ Նշեցի անուններ և մի քանի լրատվամիջոցներ։ ՀՀԿ-ականները նման բան թույլ տալ չէին կարող։ Այստեղ կցում եմ գլխ. դատախազության պետական շահերի պաշտպանության վարչության պետ Գ.Դանիելյանի նամակը, որով նա ինձ է ուղարկում քննիչ Ա.Կռոյանի նամակը։ Վերջինս հաղորդում է, որ իմ պահանջը կատարել է, հրավիրել է Արշակ Սադոյանին, իսկ նա ասել է, որ ամեն ինչ փոխաբերական իմաստով է ասել։ Այսինքն, կատակել է։ Դրա համար էլ վերջինիս նկատմամբ քրեական գործ հարուցելու իմ պահանջը մերժվում է։ Ֆինիտա լա կոմեդիա։ Մազութի գործ չկա ու չի եղել։ Կա կատակ։
Հիմա սիրելի նեոհեղափոխականներ։ Դուք ի՞նչի եք ուրախացել։ Դու՞ք չեք ՀՀԿ-ի դեմ պայքարում։ Բա մազութի «գործը» նրանց զրպարտությունն էր։ Դուք ավելի լավ է որպես ՀՀԿ-ից տուժած ինձ 1 ժամ եթեր տրամադրեք այս ամենը հայ ժողովրդին բացատրելու համար։»

Աղբյուր՝ https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...67851149939078

----------

Mr. Annoying (04.07.2018), Աթեիստ (03.07.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Խնդրեմ. 
> 
> «Շարունակենք երեկ չէ մյուս օրը սկսած թեման։ Մազութի գործ… Արդեն ծանոթացրի, թե ինչ բարեփոխման հաշվին հաջողվեց լուծել անխափան էլեկտրաէներգիայի մատակարարման խնդիրը։ Դա մեր մտածածն էր, որը հետագայում փոխ առնվեց մի շարք երկրների կողմից։ 1995-ին հանձնարարել էի ուսումնասիրել նաև գազամատակարարման և մազութի գնման ու օգտագործման հարցերը։ Վերահսկողության վարչությունը ամիսներ անց մի ընդարձակ պատմություն ներկայացրեց մազութի գնման, գազամատակարարման և Հրազդանի ՊՇԷԿ-կառուցման գծով։ Մազութի մասով հիմնական պատկերը սա էր. 1992-ի սեպտեմբերի 2-ից վրաց-ափխազական պատերազմի արդյունքում երկաթգծի փակվելու արդյունքում Հայաստանը զրկվեց տրանզիտ երկաթգծից։ Մազութը, որը բերվում էր ցիստեռներով այլևս դեպի Հայաստան ուղիղ ճանապարհ չուներ։ Ինչ-որ տեղ պետք է վերաբեռնում կատարվեր։ Իսկ ցուրտ եղանակին դա անել չի կարելի. մազութը սառում է։ Կառավարությունը գնաց աննախադեպ քայլի. Վերագործարկել Բաթումի նավթավերամշակման գործարանը և ՌԴ հետ մազութի քվոտաները վերաձևակերպել նավթի քվոտաների։ Խնդիրը բարդանում էր նրանով, որ Բաթումը Աջարիայի մայրաքաղաքն է, իսկ այն ժամանակ Վրաստանը Աջարիան չէր վերահսկում։ Ինչևէ։ Այդ հարցը լուծեցինք։ Նավթը եկավ Բաթումի։ Հիմա էլ վերամշակումից ստացած մազութը չէինք կարող տեղափոխել, քանզի Վրաստանու։մ հոսանք ավելի քիչ էր մատակարարվում, քան Հայաստանում։ Մեր հայկական էներգոհամակարգի և երկաթուղու ներկայացուցիչները նստած իրենց վրացի կոլեգաների Թբիլիսիի գրասենյակներում կառավարում էին հարևան երկրի տնտեսության ադ հատվածը։ Բացի այդ, Վրաստանի տարածքում ավելի քան 100 կմ երկարությամբ Ադրբեջանի սահմանից մի 30 կմ հեռացրինք գազամուղը (անընդհատ պայթեցնում էին)։Սննդամթերքի ու հացի համար այլ սխեմա կիրառվեց. դեպի Վոլգոգրադ, ապա Վոլվոգրադից նավով Հենզելի (Իրան) և մեքենաներով Հայաստան (այդ ժամանակ 11 ամսում Արաքսի վրա կամուրջ կառուցեցինք)։ ե.Գայդար և Վ.Չերնոմիրդին, աստված հոգիներդ լուսավորի։ Ո՞ր վարչապետը նման գլխացավանքի կդիմեր։ Ստացվեց այնպես, որ մազութի մատակարարման հիմնական հնարավորությունը Բաթումի ՆՎԳ-ն էր։ Հայնավթամթերքը-ը պարզապես իր աշխատանքային օֆիսը տեղափոխել էր Բաթումի։
> Վերահսկողության ծառայությունը ավարտեց քննությունը։ Կային որոշ խախտումներ. Մարմարիկ ձեռնարկություն և մի քանի գնացկակազմ մազութ. չեչենական պատերազմի հետևանքով գնացքները կորել էին։ Բարեբախտաբար, փող չէր փոխանցվել, կորուստ չկար։ Խնդիր կար բյուջեից տրված վարկային էմիսիայի առումով։ Ինչևէ, շատերը նկատողություն ստացան, մի քանի հոգի աշխատանքից ազատվեց, իսկ քրեական մասով գործն ուղարկվեց դատախազություն։ Ավելի ուշ դատախազությունը կառավարության տեղեկացրեց, որ մի հոգի դատապարտվել է ազատազրկման, մի քանի հոգի էլ որոնման մեջ են։  
> Եվ ահա, 1999-ին ՀՀԿ-ականները դրդում են Արշակ Սադոյանին, Դավիթ Լոքյանին և Մանուկ Գասպարյանին “ահազանգելու” այսպես կոչված “մազութի” գործի մասին։ Ստեղծվում է հանձնաժողով, այդ երեքի գլխավորությամբ։ Հանձնաժողովը կատարում է ուսումնասիրություններ և ԱԺ ներկայացնում զեկույց։ Զեկույց կոչվածը 53 դրվագից բաղկացած մի “ուսումնասիրություն” էր։ 49 դրվագը իմ հանձնարարությամբ վերահսկիչ ծառայության կողմից կառավարությանը ներկայացրած ուսումնասիրությունն էր։ Այդտեղ, օրինակ, ասվում էր. 1992-ին կառվարությունը մազութ է պատվիրում։ Այդ մազութը 1992-ին այդպես էլ Հայաստան չի գալիս։ Այդ ժամանակ վարչապետը Հրանտ Բագրատյանն էր։ Իրականում այդ մազութը Հայստան էր եկել 1993-ի հունվարին։ Այդ ընթացքում Հրանտ Բագրատյանը ՀՀ վարչապետ չի եղել։ Մեկ այլ դրվագում ասվում էր այն մասին, որ Բաթումիի ՆՎԳ-ում մշակած նավթի միայն մի մասն էր Հայաստան եկել։ Այո այդպես էր։ Բայց չէ որ բացակայող նավթամթերքի դիմաց Վրաստանը միջպետական պարտք էր ստորագրել և բարեխղճորեն վճարում էր։ Ահա այսպիսի անհեթեթություն։ 
> Ազգը ամենուր խոսում էր թալանի մասին։ ՀՀԿ-ականները ուրախացել էին։ Իմանալով թե ի՞նչ անհեթեթություն էր քննարկում ԱԺ-ն, դիմեցի Հ1-ին. եթեր տրամադրեք բացատրեմ։ Տիգրան Նաղդալյանը չորով մերժեց։ Դատախազությունը ստեղծեց հատուկ խումբ, գործը քննելու։  Առավոտ թերթում ես դրվագ առ դրվագ քարուքանդ արեցի “ուսումնասիրությունը”։ Այն ժամանակ, ցավոք, սոցիալական ցանցեր չկային։ Ինչևէ, երկարատև ուսումնասիրությունից հետո դատախազությունն էլ հասկացավ, թե ի՞նչ հիմարության հետ գործ ունի։ եվ ահա հատուկ գործերով քննիչ Հեկտոր Սարդարյանը գնաց ԱԺ և հայտարարեց. դիմել ենք բոլոր հնարավոր  քննչական գործողությունների։ Ոչինչ չկա։ Ստում էր Հեկտոր Սարդարյանը։ Նա պիտի ասեր, գիտեք պարոնայք, մի խելագար կառավարություն սրանից մի քանի տարի առաջ անհավանական քայլերի միջոցով լուծել է էներգետիկայի հիմնախնդիրը ՀՀ համար։ Այ սա էր ճշմարտությունը։
> Վերջում մնում է ավելացնեմ։ Ինքս գնացի դատախազություն և հաղորդում ներկայացրի հանցագործության մասին. եթե ես մեղավոր չեմ, ուրեմն զրպարտության հետ գործ ունենք։ Այդ դեպքում պատժեք զրպարտիչներին։ Նշեցի անուններ և մի քանի լրատվամիջոցներ։ ՀՀԿ-ականները նման բան թույլ տալ չէին կարող։ Այստեղ կցում եմ գլխ. դատախազության պետական շահերի պաշտպանության վարչության պետ Գ.Դանիելյանի նամակը, որով նա ինձ է ուղարկում քննիչ Ա.Կռոյանի նամակը։ Վերջինս հաղորդում է, որ իմ պահանջը կատարել է, հրավիրել է Արշակ Սադոյանին, իսկ նա ասել է, որ ամեն ինչ փոխաբերական իմաստով է ասել։ Այսինքն, կատակել է։ Դրա համար էլ վերջինիս նկատմամբ քրեական գործ հարուցելու իմ պահանջը մերժվում է։ Ֆինիտա լա կոմեդիա։ Մազութի գործ չկա ու չի եղել։ Կա կատակ։
> Հիմա սիրելի նեոհեղափոխականներ։ Դուք ի՞նչի եք ուրախացել։ Դու՞ք չեք ՀՀԿ-ի դեմ պայքարում։ Բա մազութի «գործը» նրանց զրպարտությունն էր։ Դուք ավելի լավ է որպես ՀՀԿ-ից տուժած ինձ 1 ժամ եթեր տրամադրեք այս ամենը հայ ժողովրդին բացատրելու համար։»
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...67851149939078


սարքած գործ ա... սաղ մազութը կերել են, վրից ել բխկացել են...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պաաայյ, ՌՔ-ի հարցազրույցը մարտի մեկի հետ կապված… 

«Որքանով ինձ հայտնի է, բանակային ստորաբաժանումները 2008թ. մարտի 1-ին զենք չեն կիրառել և չեն բախվել ցուցարարներին». Ռոբերտ Քոչարյան

Ու ինչի վրայա ՌՔ-ն ստավկեն անու՞մ  :LOL:  




> Նա պատմեց, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը շարունակվող չարտոնված ցույցի ժամանակ հայտարարել է իրեն ՀՀ ընտրված նախագահ ու ասում է, որ իրենք պետք է կազմաքանդեն պետական մեքենան և որ այն իբր թե արդեն ճաքեր է տալիս: Ամենից անհանգստացնող փաստն այն էր, որ բողոքողները փորձում էին իրենց կողմը քաշել «Երկրապահին», հրապարակում վանկարկում էին` «Մանվել, Մանվել»: Այդ ընթացքում «Երկրապահի» ներսում արդեն երկու օր շարունակ այդ հարցի բուռն քննարկումներ էին ընթանում:

----------

Վիշապ (09.07.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ապրի ինքը, դե հիմա էդ սաղը քննիչներին թող պատմի...

----------

Տրիբուն (09.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապրի ինքը, դե հիմա էդ սաղը քննիչներին թող պատմի...


Մեֆ, մարդը մեզ փրկել ա Մանվելից, որին մենք տաս տարի հետո բռնեցինք։ 

Պատկերացնու՞մ 2008-ին Լևոնը հաղթեր ու Մանվելին նշանակեր պաշտպանության նախարար։ Հիմի սաղիս տուշոնկի տեղ կերել էր։

----------

Freeman (17.07.2018), Mephistopheles (09.07.2018), Mr. Annoying (09.07.2018), Վիշապ (09.07.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, մարդը մեզ փրկել ա Մանվելից, որին մենք տաս տարի հետո բռնեցինք։ 
> 
> Պատկերացնու՞մ 2008-ին Լևոնը հաղթեր ու Մանվելին նշանակեր պաշտպանության նախարար։ Հիմի սաղիս տուշոնկի տեղ կերել էր։


Ապեր, բայց ուժեղ բան ես ասում... արջի փայ էինք եղել հիմա... տուշոնկի էինք վերածվելու... շուշանպետրոսյանի տուշոնկա կլներ հիմա

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, բայց ուժեղ բան ես ասում... արջի փայ էինք եղել հիմա... տուշոնկի էինք վերածվելու... շուշանպետրոսյանի տուշոնկա կլներ հիմա


Ու Չուկը Լևոն Զուրաբյանի հետ կարող ա հիմա վանդակում լիներ։ Ասենք, ում չէր ուտում քցում էր վանդակը։ Իսկ Չուկին չէր ուտի էլի, նա ՀԱԿ-ից ա, ուտելու չի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ու Չուկը Լևոն Զուրաբյանի հետ կարող ա հիմա վանդակում լիներ։ Ասենք, ում չէր ուտում քցում էր վանդակը։ Իսկ Չուկին չէր ուտի էլի, նա ՀԱԿ-ից ա, ուտելու չի։


մի Վանդակում չէ, մի կանսեռվի բանկում...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քոչարյանը խիստ խառնված ա իրար ․․․ արդեն հարցաքննությունիս առաջ փաստաբանները բացատրություններ են գրում։ 

GPartners. Մարտի 1-ի գործով իրավական դիրքորոշում


Սա բացառվում ա, որ հունիսի 25-ին վերադառնա Հայաստան։ Ամնայն հավանականությամբ արադարացումը լինելույա նա, որ իր նկատմամբ կանխակալ վերաբերմունք կա նոր իշխանությունների կողմից, ու ինքը չի հավատում որ ադար պրոցես ա լինելու։

----------

Chuk (17.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Քոչարյանը խիստ խառնված ա իրար ․․․ արդեն հարցաքննությունիս առաջ փաստաբանները բացատրություններ են գրում։ 
> 
> GPartners. Մարտի 1-ի գործով իրավական դիրքորոշում
> 
> 
> Սա բացառվում ա, որ հունիսի 25-ին վերադառնա Հայաստան։ Ամնայն հավանականությամբ արադարացումը լինելույա նա, որ իր նկատմամբ կանխակալ վերաբերմունք կա նոր իշխանությունների կողմից, ու ինքը չի հավատում որ ադար պրոցես ա լինելու։


Կազմակերպության անունը սխալ են գրել, G տառից հետո պետք ա 7 թիվը լիներ, հետո նոր Partnersը։ Ներող կլինեք ։ճ

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Կազմակերպության անունը սխալ են գրել, G տառից հետո պետք ա 7 թիվը լիներ, հետո նոր Partnersը։ Ներող կլինեք ։ճ


իյա, մեծ հոթնյակի գործընկերն են  :Shok:  Ռոբիկը լավ էլ թիկունք ա գտել փաստորեն  :LOL:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Քոչարյանը խիստ խառնված ա իրար ․․․ արդեն հարցաքննությունիս առաջ փաստաբանները բացատրություններ են գրում։ 
> 
> GPartners. Մարտի 1-ի գործով իրավական դիրքորոշում
> 
> 
> Սա բացառվում ա, որ հունիսի 25-ին վերադառնա Հայաստան։ Ամնայն հավանականությամբ արադարացումը լինելույա նա, որ իր նկատմամբ կանխակալ վերաբերմունք կա նոր իշխանությունների կողմից, ու ինքը չի հավատում որ ադար պրոցես ա լինելու։


Իմ իմանալով սա ստանդարտ պրակտիկա ա բարձրապաշտոն մարդկանց հարցաքննության կանչվելու պարագայում, այսինքն փաստաբանների կողմից գրված բացատրություն, որ ցանկացած հարցի դեպքում հղի այդ փաստաթղթին, որ հանկարծ ինքնամեղադրական բաներ չբլթցնի։ Ու ստացվում ա, որ համ ծանուցագրով կանչից չի խուսափում, համ էլ հարցերին կոպիտ ասած «չի պատասխանում»։

Արա բայց ինչ քյալ ձևի կազմված «բացատրություններ» են․․․ իրավաբանական ֆակուլտետի երկրորդ կուրսի ուսանողը պիտի սրա մեջի ահռելի ծակերը բռնի․․․

----------


## Շինարար

> Իմ իմանալով սա ստանդարտ պրակտիկա ա բարձրապաշտոն մարդկանց հարցաքննության կանչվելու պարագայում, այսինքն փաստաբանների կողմից գրված բացատրություն, որ ցանկացած հարցի դեպքում հղի այդ փաստաթղթին, որ հանկարծ ինքնամեղադրական բաներ չբլթցնի։ Ու ստացվում ա, որ համ ծանուցագրով կանչից չի խուսափում, համ էլ հարցերին կոպիտ ասած «չի պատասխանում»։
> 
> Արա բայց ինչ քյալ ձևի կազմված «բացատրություններ» են․․․ իրավաբանական ֆակուլտետի երկրորդ կուրսի ուսանողը պիտի սրա մեջի ահռելի ծակերը բռնի․․․


Բայց հնարավո՞ր ա ոչ քյալ ձևի փաստաթուղթ կազմել արդարացնելով Քոչին

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բայց հնարավո՞ր ա ոչ քյալ ձևի փաստաթուղթ կազմել արդարացնելով Քոչին


Իսկ խի Քոչին մեղադրա՞նք ա ներկայացված, որ պետք լիներ արդարացնե՞լ․․․ ու քյալության կողմերից մեկն էն ա, որ ինքնամեղադրական ձևով փորձում են արդարացնել։

Ստեղ պետք էր շատ լղոզված պատասխան տալ մի երկու հարցի ու վերջ, արդարացումներն էլ թողնել էն ժամանակվա, երբ պաշտոնական մեղադրանք կներկայացվեր։ Իսկ սրանք փորձել են իրենց արևին կուռ ձևով ամենն իրենց տեղները դնել, բայց իրենք իրենց պադնոժկա են տվել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ խի Քոչին մեղադրա՞նք ա ներկայացված, որ պետք լիներ արդարացնե՞լ․․․ ու քյալության կողմերից մեկն էն ա, որ ինքնամեղադրական ձևով փորձում են արդարացնել։
> 
> Ստեղ պետք էր շատ լղոզված պատասխան տալ մի երկու հարցի ու վերջ, արդարացումներն էլ թողնել էն ժամանակվա, երբ պաշտոնական մեղադրանք կներկայացվեր։ Իսկ սրանք փորձել են իրենց արևին կուռ ձևով ամենն իրենց տեղները դնել, բայց իրենք իրենց պադնոժկա են տվել։


Ես էլ նենց դիլետանտի աչքով նայելով ահագին բացեր տեսա։ Չնայած գրագետ ա գրված - էս էլ ա հիմա դեֆիցիտ։ 

Բայց Քոչարյանին որպես մեղադրյալ ներգրավելը ահագին բարդ ա լինելու։ Բեսը սաղ կյանքը անձեռնմխելի ա, ու ես չգիտեմ կա՞ տենց ինստիտուտ իրան անձեռնմխելիությունից զրեկու, թե չէ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի երկու անակնկալն իրավապահներին. թե՞ կլինի երրորդը




> Երկրորդ նախագահ Քոչարյանի գրասենյակի ղեկավար Սողոմոնյանը հայտարարել է, որ Քոչարյանը հուլիսի 26-ին կներկայանա հարցաքննության, վերադառնալով արտերկրից: Հայտնի է, որ խոսքը Մարտի 1-ի գործի քննության շրջանակում հարցաքննության մասին է, որի ծանուցագիրը Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը ստացել է:


Չեմ հավատում։ Չի գալու ․․․․

----------

Gayl (24.07.2018), Mr. Annoying (24.07.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի երկու անակնկալն իրավապահներին. թե՞ կլինի երրորդը
> 
> 
> 
> Չեմ հավատում։ Չի գալու ․․․․


Ես էլ չեմ հավատում, բայց դե հլը, որ շատ շուտ ա, որ կարողանան իրան թույլ չտան երկրից բացակայի:

----------


## Chuk

Գալու ա ու փորձի մինչ մարտի 1ը եղածը վրից քցի։

----------


## Gayl

> Գալու ա ու փորձի մինչ մարտի 1ը եղածը վրից քցի։


Ռիսկ եմ էէէ ասել, մալադեց տղամարդ տղայա: 
Մեկա չեմ կարում հավատամ, որ կգա: Իրան, որ դատեն մի 10 ամգամ մահապատիժ պիտի տան ու տենց հանցագործ էլեմենտը ուզումա իրա վրից մարտի մեկ քցի?

----------


## Chuk

> Ռիսկ եմ էէէ ասել, մալադեց տղամարդ տղայա: 
> Մեկա չեմ կարում հավատամ, որ կգա: Իրան, որ դատեն մի 10 ամգամ մահապատիժ պիտի տան ու տենց հանցագործ էլեմենտը ուզումա իրա վրից մարտի մեկ քցի?


Դեռ որպես վկա ա։ Եթե զգա պարանը վզի շուրջը ձիգ  ա կապվում, նոր կթռնի։

----------

Gayl (24.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Արտակ, իսկ եթե որպես վկա հարցաքննելուց *անմիջապես հետո* որպես կասկածյալ ձերբակալե՞ն, նույնիսկ չթողնելով էլ շենքից դուրս գալ...

----------


## Gayl

> Արտակ, իսկ եթե որպես վկա հարցաքննելուց *անմիջապես հետո* որպես կասկածյալ ձերբակալե՞ն, նույնիսկ չթողնելով էլ շենքից դուրս գալ...


Ոնց ձերբակալեն? Անձեռնմխելիությունը էլ ինչի համար ա?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոնց ձերբակալեն? Անձեռնմխելիությունը էլ ինչի համար ա?


Անձեռնմխելիությունը կա, ու նախագահին անձեռնմխելիությունից զրկելու ինստիտուտ էլ չկա   :Sad:  սենց ա մեր սահմանադրությունը։ 

Բայց, Քոչին կարող ա մեղադրեն սահմանդրական կարգը տապալելու մեջ, ոնց որ Միքայելյանի մեղադրանքն ա ձևակերպած։ Ու էտ դեպքում կստացվի, որ ինքը տապալել ա սահմանդրական կարգը ու հետևապես իրա վրա սահմանադրության անձեռնմխելիության հոդվածը չի տարածվում։ 

Դրա համար էլ ինքը չի գա ․․․ 

Այ սենց ֆանտաստիկ վերլուծություն։ Չմեռանք, սահմանադրագետ էլ դառանք։  :LOL:

----------

Վիշապ (25.07.2018)

----------


## Mr. Annoying

> Անձեռնմխելիությունը կա, ու նախագահին անձեռնմխելիությունից զրկելու ինստիտուտ էլ չկա   սենց ա մեր սահմանադրությունը։


Ո՞նց, պաշտոնավարման ժամկետից հետո՞ էլ ա անձեռնմխելի: Էդ ո՞նց ա տենց, ինձ թվում էր նախագահ եղած վախտ ա մենակ էդ գործում

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ո՞նց, պաշտոնավարման ժամկետից հետո՞ էլ ա անձեռնմխելի: Էդ ո՞նց ա տենց, ինձ թվում էր նախագահ եղած վախտ ա մենակ էդ գործում


Վեշնի անձեռնմխելի ա, լուրջ:

----------


## Chuk

> Վեշնի անձեռնմխելի ա, լուրջ:


Ձյաձ, ես չգիտեմ ոնց էդ չեմ ֆիքսել: Էդ որտե՞ղ ա գրած, կասե՞ս, մի քիչ ուսումնասիրեմ:

----------


## Mr. Annoying

> Ձյաձ, ես չգիտեմ ոնց էդ չեմ ֆիքսել: Էդ որտե՞ղ ա գրած, կասե՞ս, մի քիչ ուսումնասիրեմ:


ես էլ արդեն քեզ էի ուզում գրել  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (25.07.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ես էլ արդեն քեզ էի ուզում գրել


ՀՀ ԱԺ էջը ինչ-որ չի բացում, որ հղում դնեմ (աչքիս Հանրապետականները էջը փակել են, որ ԱԱԾ-ն կեղտեր չբռնի, կամ սաբոտաժ են անում), բայց կարող եք նայել վիկում.




> Հանրապետության նախագահն անձեռնմխելի է։ Հանրապետության նախագահն իր լիազորությունների ժամկետում և դրանից հետո չի կարող հետապնդվել և պատասխանատվության ենթարկվել իր կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունների համար։ Իր կարգավիճակի հետ չկապված գործողությունների համար Հանրապետության նախագահը կարող է պատասխանատվության ենթարկվել իր լիազորությունների ավարտից հետո։

----------


## Chuk

> ՀՀ ԱԺ էջը ինչ-որ չի բացում, որ հղում դնեմ (աչքիս Հանրապետականները էջը փակել են, որ ԱԱԾ-ն կեղտեր չբռնի, կամ սաբոտաժ են անում), բայց կարող եք նայել վիկում.


Էսքանով անձեռմխելիություն չունի:

Իրա կարգավիճակից թելադրված ինքը կարող էր «Արտակարգ դրություն» մտցներ: Ու ինքը հիմա դրա վրա ա խաղում:

Բայց փաստացի մինչ մարտի 1-ը ինքը արդեն բանակը խառնել էր ներքին քաղաքականությանը, ինչի իրավունքը չուներ: Ըստ էության մինչ նման հրաման ստորագրելն էր գործում էր «արտակարգ դրություն»: Դա եղել ա իրավասությունների չարաշահում, չի եղել իրա կարգավիճակի հետ կապված գործողություն:

Հիմա ինքը փորձում ա մինչ դա եղած փաստաթղթավորված հրահանգները քցել Միքայել Հարությունյանի վրա, ձևացնել որ դրա հետ կապ չունի: Ու որպես վկա տենց ցուցմունքներ ա տալիս:

Բայց ես ոնց հասկանում եմ դա չի անցնելու, ու էս հոդվածն էլ իրան էդ հարցում անձեռնմխելիություն չի տալիս:

Եթե սխալ եմ հասկանում, ուղղեք:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էսքանով անձեռմխելիություն չունի:
> 
> Իրա կարգավիճակից թելադրված ինքը կարող էր «Արտակարգ դրություն» մտցներ: Ու ինքը հիմա դրա վրա ա խաղում:
> 
> Բայց փաստացի մինչ մարտի 1-ը ինքը արդեն բանակը խառնել էր ներքին քաղաքականությանը, ինչի իրավունքը չուներ: Ըստ էության մինչ նման հրաման ստորագրելն էր գործում էր «արտակարգ դրություն»: Դա եղել ա իրավասությունների չարաշահում, չի եղել իրա կարգավիճակի հետ կապված գործողություն:
> 
> Հիմա ինքը փորձում ա մինչ դա եղած փաստաթղթավորված հրահանգները քցել Միքայել Հարությունյանի վրա, ձևացնել որ դրա հետ կապ չունի: Ու որպես վկա տենց ցուցմունքներ ա տալիս:
> 
> Բայց ես ոնց հասկանում եմ դա չի անցնելու, ու էս հոդվածն էլ իրան էդ հարցում անձեռնմխելիություն չի տալիս:
> ...


Դե ըստ մեր «խելացի» սահմանադրության «իր կարգավիճակից բխող գործողություններ»-ի տակ ինչ ասես կարելի է հասկանալ, ներառյալ՝ իրավասությունների չարաշահումը: Օրինակ իմ հասկանալով՝ ՀՀ նախագահին իր նախագահ եղած ժամանակվա և *ոչ մի* արածի կամ չարածի համար չի կարելի հետապնդել ու պատասխանատվության ենթարկել: Իսկ նախագահությունից հետո, որ ասենք ձու գողանա, կամ հարկեր չվճարի, կարելի է: Եթե ՌՔ-ին պետք է վիզ նստացնել, ապա ԱԱԾ-ն պիտի նայի ՌՔ գործունեությունը 2008 թվի ապրիլի 9-ից հետո:  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե ըստ մեր «խելացի» սահմանադրության «իր կարգավիճակից բխող գործողություններ»-ի տակ ինչ ասես կարելի է հասկանալ, ներառյալ՝ իրավասությունների չարաշահումը: Օրինակ իմ հասկանալով՝ ՀՀ նախագահին իր նախագահ եղած ժամանակվա և *ոչ մի* արածի կամ չարածի համար չի կարելի հետապնդել ու պատասխանատվության ենթարկել: Իսկ նախագահությունից հետո, որ ասենք ձու գողանա, կամ հարկեր չվճարի, կարելի է: Եթե ՌՔ-ին պետք է վիզ նստացնել, ապա ԱԱԾ-ն պիտի նայի ՌՔ գործունեությունը 2008 թվի ապրիլի 9-ից հետո:


Իրավասության չարաշահումը ո՞նց կարող ա դիտարկվի որպես կարգավիճակից բխող գործողություն:

Կարճ ասած ես տենց եմ հասկանում, որ ես ԱՌՆՎԱԶՆ իրավաբանական վեճի թեմա ա, որը կարող ա լուծվի դատարանում՝ կալանավորումից հետո:

----------


## Lion

> Ոնց ձերբակալեն? Անձեռնմխելիությունը էլ ինչի համար ա?


Ժողովուրդ ջան, ՀՀ սահմանադրության 56.1 հոդվածի համաձայն.

Հոդված 56.1. Հանրապետության Նախագահն անձեռնմխելի է:

Հանրապետության Նախագահն իր լիազորությունների ժամկետում և դրանից հետո չի կարող հետապնդվել և պատասխանատվության ենթարկվել *իր կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունների համար*:

Իր կարգավիճակի հետ չկապված գործողությունների համար Հանրապետության Նախագահը կարող է պատասխանատվության ենթարկվել իր լիազորությունների ավարտից հետո:

Այստեղ կարևոր է "իր կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունների համար" մասը - այսինքն, օրինակ, չես կարող նախագահին պատասխանատվության ենթարկել, ենթադրենք, որևէ երկրի հետ որևէ պայմանագիր ստորագրելու, որևէ երկիր գնալու, մի խոսքով՝ *իր լիազորությունների իրականացման համար*:

Մարտի 1-ի դեպքում, սակայն, խնդիրը նրանում է, որ բանակի կիրառումն ու հարակից խնդիրները չեն բխել իր կարգավիճակից, դրանք նախատեսված չեն եղել օրենքներով կամ այլ իրավական ակտերով, այսինքն՝ ապօրինի են եղել: Ինչպես մարդ սպանելն օրինակ: Ահա, մեղադրական կողմը իմ կարծիքով հենց այս դիրքորոշումը պետք է առաջ տանի, իսկ պաշտօանական կողմն էլ ամեն կերպ հիմնավորի, որ գործողությունները ոչ միայն օրինական են եղել, այլև՝ բխող նախագահի կարգավիճակից: Օրենսդրական դաշտի որոշակի ոնորոշությունը երկու կողմին էլ զուտ իրավական հարության վրա որոշակի շանսեր տալիս է:

----------

Chuk (25.07.2018), Տրիբուն (25.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձյաձ, ես չգիտեմ ոնց էդ չեմ ֆիքսել: Էդ որտե՞ղ ա գրած, կասե՞ս, մի քիչ ուսումնասիրեմ:


Համ 2005-ի սահմանադրության, համ էս վերջինի խմբագրությամբ գործունեության ընթացքում ու դրանից հետո անձեռնմխելի ա: Հոդվածները չեմ հիշում, հիմա հեռախոսով եմ, հետո կնայեմ կասեմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չէի տեսել, հենա Լիոնը գրեց:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէի տեսել, հենա Լիոնը գրեց:


Մինչև Լիոնը Վիշապը գրել էր, ես էլ իրավաբան չլինելով Լիոնի գրածները հասկացել ու գրել էի ։ճ

----------

Lion (25.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մինչև Լիոնը Վիշապը գրել էր, ես էլ իրավաբան չլինելով Լիոնի գրածները հասկացել ու գրել էի ։ճ


Դե էն GPartners-ի սաղ հիմնավորումները նենց են, որ ինքը ամեն ինչ արել ա նախագահի լիազորությունների սահմաններում ու որպեսզի ապահովի Հայաստանի Հանրապետության անվտանգությունը, որը նախագահի հիմնական պարտականություններից մեկն ա։ Հիմա հարցը ստեղ էն ա, թե ՀՀ անվտանգությանը որևէ բան սպառնում էր, թե՞ չէ։   

GPartners-ը հիմնավորում ա, որ 


> անվտանգության եզրույթի կիրառումը համապատասխանում է միջազգային իրավակիրառ պրակտիկային և ներառում է պետության անվտանգության ապահովումը ինչպես արտաքին, *այնպես էլ ներքին վտանգներից,* որոնցից առաջնահերթերից է համարվում սահմանադրական կարգին սպառնացող վտանգը


Քոչարյանն էլ իրա հարցազրույցում ասել ա, որ ներքին անվտանգության սպառնալիք կար, քանի որ Մանվելը ու Երկրապահը կանտռոլից դուրս էին եկել, զինված էին ու ուզում էին հեղաշրջում անել։ Իսկ քնաի որ մենք հիմա ազգովի Մավելին ատում ենք, կարելի ա սաղ բարդել իրա վրա։ Պրիմիտիվ տակտիկայա, զուտ Քոչարյանական, ուղիղ ու զոռբա, կարող ա ահագին մարդու էլ համոզի։ Իսկ թե ինչքանով ա իրավաբանորեն հիմնավորված, էտ էլ կտեսնենք ․․․․ երևի ․․․ 

Չնայած, ես մնում եմ դեռ իմ համոզմանը, որ 26-ին չի ներկայանալու։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ՀՀ սահմանադրության 56.1 հոդվածի համաձայն.
> 
> Հոդված 56.1. Հանրապետության Նախագահն անձեռնմխելի է:
> 
> Հանրապետության Նախագահն իր լիազորությունների ժամկետում և դրանից հետո չի կարող հետապնդվել և պատասխանատվության ենթարկվել *իր կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունների համար*:
> 
> Իր կարգավիճակի հետ չկապված գործողությունների համար Հանրապետության Նախագահը կարող է պատասխանատվության ենթարկվել իր լիազորությունների ավարտից հետո:


Նոր Սահմանադրությամբ հոդված 140: 

Բայց խմբագրությունը լրիվ նույնն ա մնացել, ոչ մի բան չեն փոխել։

----------

Lion (25.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Իմ կարծիքով, զուտ իրավական առումով իրեն կպնելը բավականին դժվար է լինելու...

----------


## Chuk

> Դե էն GPartners-ի սաղ հիմնավորումները նենց են, որ ինքը ամեն ինչ արել ա նախագահի լիազորությունների սահմաններում ու որպեսզի ապահովի Հայաստանի Հանրապետության անվտանգությունը, որը նախագահի հիմնական պարտականություններից մեկն ա։ Հիմա հարցը ստեղ էն ա, թե ՀՀ անվտանգությանը որևէ բան սպառնում էր, թե՞ չէ։   
> 
> GPartners-ը հիմնավորում ա, որ 
> 
> Քոչարյանն էլ իրա հարցազրույցում ասել ա, որ ներքին անվտանգության սպառնալիք կար, քանի որ Մանվելը ու Երկրապահը կանտռոլից դուրս էին եկել, զինված էին ու ուզում էին հեղաշրջում անել։ Իսկ քնաի որ մենք հիմա ազգովի Մավելին ատում ենք, կարելի ա սաղ բարդել իրա վրա։ Պրիմիտիվ տակտիկայա, զուտ Քոչարյանական, ուղիղ ու զոռբա, կարող ա ահագին մարդու էլ համոզի։ Իսկ թե ինչքանով ա իրավաբանորեն հիմնավորված, էտ էլ կտեսնենք ․․․․ երևի ․․․ 
> 
> Չնայած, ես մնում եմ դեռ իմ համոզմանը, որ 26-ին չի ներկայանալու։


Նայի, իրանք շեշտը դնում են մարտի 1ին արտակարգ դրություն մտցնելու վրա՝ ասելով որ էդ իրա իրավունքն էր։ 

Իսկ դեռ փաստահավաք խմբից սկսած մեղադրանքն էն էր, որ մինչև արտակարգ դրություն մտցնելը բանակն արդեն ներգրավված էր, կան ոչ միայն ականատաեսների վկայություններ, այլև ՊՆ հրաման, որն էդ հաստատում ա։

Փաստահաբվաք խմբի զապիսը կա Միքայել Հարությունյանի հարցազրույցից, որտեղ ինքը ներվայնացած ասում ա՝ թե ինչի են էդ հրամանի համար իրան մեղադրում, եթե ինքը հրաման կատարող ա։ Այսինքն էդ ժամանակվա ՊՆ նախարարը ցուցմունք ա տալիսս նախգահի դեմ՝ իր կարգավիճակից չբխող գործողություններ արած լինելու համար։

Քոչենք ամեն ձևի հիմա հերքում են իրանց առնչությունն էդ հրամանին ու դրա վրա են իրավաբանորեն խաղում։

Բայց Միքայելի վրա արդեն քր. գործ հարուցվել ա, ու ՀՔԾի նպատակն էն ա, որ իրան բերեն, ինքն արդեն պաշտոնական ցուցմունք տա Քոչարյանի նկատմամբ, ասելով, որ հրամանի պատասխանատուն Քոչարյանն ա։

Քոչարյանը հակառակը, էս ընթացքում պետք ա փորձի գա ցուցմունք տա, ու սաղ բարդի Միքայելի վրա, ասի, որ ինքը վափշե խաբար չէր էդ հրամանից։

----------

Lion (25.07.2018), Տրիբուն (25.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Էս էլ Միքայել Հարությունյանի Փաստահավաք խմբում հարցաքննության հատվածը.

----------

Գաղթական (25.07.2018), Տրիբուն (25.07.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Ստեղ են ասել Մանվելը կանտռոլից դուրս էր եկել?))
Լավ էէէ ինչ ա պատմում?

----------


## Chuk

Ամփոփ.
Լրագրողները ՀՔԾի դիմաց հավաքված սպասում են Քոչարյանի գալուն։ Հայտնի ա, որ գալու ա,  բայց ժամը հայտնի չի։ Տեսականորեն հնարավոր ա, որ ուրիշ մուտքով մտել ա ու արդեն իսկ ՀՔԾում ա։ Հայտնի ա նաև, որ հարցաքննությունը տեսաձայնագրվելու ա, ինչը հենց Քոչարյանն ա ուզել։

Էսօր Նիկոլը ստորագրել ա ՀՔԾ պետի տեղակալի աշխատանքից դուրս գալու դիմումը։ Ես սենց զուգադիպումների չեմ հավատում, որ էդ լիներ հենց Քոչարյանի հարցաքննության օրն ու դրա հետ կապ չունենար։

Լրատվականներից մեկը գրել էր, որ իր տեղեկություններով հենց ինքը պետք ա վարեր հարցաքննությունը։

Լրատվական ծաղկաքաղը պատրաստեց ձեր համեստ ծառան ։ճ

----------

Life (26.07.2018), Lion (26.07.2018), Աթեիստ (26.07.2018), Գաղթական (27.07.2018), Ձայնալար (26.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Քոչարյանը ներկայացել ու մի քանի ժամ հարցաքննվել ա։ Մանրամասներ դեռ չկան, բայց էս տեքստից ենթադրում եմ, որ դեռ էլի ա կանչվելու՝

http://armtimes.com/hy/article/142361


Էսօր հարցաքննվել ա նաև մարտիմեկյան դեպքերի ժամանակ ԳՇ պետի պաշտոնը զբաղեցրած Խաչատուրովը՝ http://armtimes.com/hy/article/142374

----------


## Հայկօ

Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել. նրան կալանավորելու միջնորդություն է ներկայացվել




> Մեր տեղեկություններով, Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին այսօր Մարտի 1-ի գործով հարցաքննել են մեղադրյալի կարգավիճակով: Նույն այդ տեղեկություններով, նրան մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել ՀՀ ՔՕ 301.1 հոդվածի 1-ին մասով՝ այն բանի համար, որ նա այլ անձանց հետ նախնական համաձայնությամբ տապալել է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սահմանադրական կարգը:
> 
> Նախաքննական մարմինը միջնորդություն է ներկայացնելու դատարան՝ նրան կալանավորելու վերաբերյալ:
> 
> ՀՔԾ-ից հաստատեցին մեր տեղեկությունը:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն այսօր ՀՔԾ-ում մոտ երեք ժամ հարցաքննվել է, նրա մասնակցությամբ քննչական գործողություններ են տեղի ունեցել: Քոչարյանի մուտքն ու ելքը ՀՔԾ-ից տեղի ունեցավ գաղտագողի՝ լրագրողների աչքից խուսափելու համար նրա անվտանգության աշխատակիցները մի իսկական շոու էին բեմադրել:


 :Shok:

----------

Chuk (26.07.2018), Mephistopheles (26.07.2018), Աթեիստ (26.07.2018), Շինարար (26.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Էս լուրջա...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վայ քու արա .... մեղադրանք` կալանավորելու միջնորդությամբ

----------

Mephistopheles (26.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Ասում էի, չէ՞, որ անձեռնամխելիությունը բացարձակ չի...

----------


## Chuk

> Վայ քու արա .... մեղադրանք` կալանավորելու միջնորդությամբ


Երկիր մեդիայի եթերում (ես չեմ լսել, Կուկն ա պատմել) ասել ա, որ հավանաբար վաղը բանտում կլինի։ Ու նստելու ա, բերդից պայքարելու ա իրա իրավունքների համար ։ճ

----------


## Արշակ

> Երկիր մեդիայի եթերում (ես չեմ լսել, Կուկն ա պատմել) ասել ա, որ հավանաբար վաղը բանտում կլինի։ Ու նստելու ա, բերդից պայքարելու ա իրա իրավունքների համար ։ճ


Քոչարյանը անձամբ ա Երկիր մեդիայի եթերում ասե՞լ  :Shok:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Դեռ վիդեոն չկա, բայց էդ կենդանու որոշ խոսքեր Այսօրի կայքում։

https://www.aysor.am/am/news/2018/07...յան/1447033

----------

Chuk (26.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Քոչարյանը անձամբ ա Երկիր մեդիայի եթերում ասե՞լ


Ահա))

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ամբողջական

----------

Chuk (27.07.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Ուրեմն էս օրն էլ եկավ հա?))

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վերջապես էդ միակ տղամարդը հայտնվեց, որ Ռոբի դեմը կտրեց։ Խեղճ մարդը 20 տարի սպասում էր։

----------

Gayl (27.07.2018), Անվերնագիր (27.07.2018), Գաղթական (27.07.2018), Հայկօ (27.07.2018), Ձայնալար (05.08.2018), Շինարար (27.07.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Holly shit!  :Shok:  Քոչարյանն էլ չմեռավ, դառավ «քաղաքական բանտարկյալ» :Ճ Մարդը ջղաձգվելու տեղը լավ կլինի փորձի փիլիսոփայորեն վերաբերվել հարցին՝ «ինչ ցանես, այն էլ կհնձես», կամ «դիմացինիդ հետ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեին», «առուն թռի, նոր ասա՝ հոպ», «ով ինչ անի՝ իրեն կանի», ու էլի լիքը բաներ, damn it!

----------

Բարեկամ (27.07.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սաղ հեչ։ Որ 2009-ին ընդունված օրենքով 2008-ին կատարածի համար մեղադրանք են առաջադրում, էդ վերջն ա։

----------


## Վիշապ

Նենց չի, որ հիմա ազգովի վճիռ կայացրեցինք ու գնաց նստեց, հույս ունեմ, թափանցիկ դատավարություն կլինի, սաղ սխալներն ու անգրագետ մեղադրանքները, կամ գրագետ հիմնավորումները դուրս կգան ջրի երես: Առանձնապես ինձ թվում է հաճելի չի բանտում ունենալ կասկածելի դատավճռով նստած աբիժնիկ նախկին նախագահի: 
Մյուս կողմից էլ, «պատերազմական վիճակում ենք, այսպես չի կարելի» արդարացումները փրփուրներից կախվել ա…

----------

Շինարար (27.07.2018), Տրիբուն (27.07.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Նենց չի, որ հիմա ազգովի վճիռ կայացրեցինք ու գնաց նստեց, հույս ունեմ, թափանցիկ դատավարություն կլինի, սաղ սխալներն ու անգրագետ մեղադրանքները, կամ գրագետ հիմնավորումները դուրս կգան ջրի երես: Առանձնապես ինձ թվում է հաճելի չի բանտում ունենալ կասկածելի դատավճռով նստած աբիժնիկ նախկին նախագահի: 
> Մյուս կողմից էլ, «պատերազմական վիճակում ենք, այսպես չի կարելի» արդարացումները փրփուրներից կախվել ա…


Դատարանը մեղավոր ճանաչի ինձ հերիք ա։ Ուզում ա նստի ուզում ա թռնի որ գյոռն ուզում ա գնա։ Բայց արդարադատություն լինի ու համոզիչ վճիռ որ պատմության մեջ խարանը վրեն ամրագրված մնա։ Անբեկանելի փաստերով եւ ապացույցներով։

----------


## Chuk

Ա՜խ, սպանում ա էս նորությունը  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  

*Սիրուշոն կներկայացնի «Վույ աման» երգի 2-րդ մասը.*

----------

Արշակ (27.07.2018), Գաղթական (27.07.2018), Շինարար (27.07.2018), Տրիբուն (27.07.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Շաբաթն ուրբաթից շուտ եկավ: Պարանը վզին փաթաթվեց:

----------


## Chuk

Ա՜խ, արա, էս էլ ստեղ անմահացնենք: Սրանից մի ամիս առաջ Նիկոլը լայվով պատասխանում էր ամենաշատը լայք հավաքած հարցերին: Դրանցից մեկը մեր շատ սիրելի Կուկի հարցն էր  :Jpit: 



https://www.facebook.com/Artur.Kukun...5021300808242/

----------

Gayl (27.07.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Իմիջայլոց, եթե բանը սրան հասավ, ապա պետք է ԼՏՊ-ին էլ ձերբակալել, 96-ի ընտրություններին սահմանադրական կարգը տապալելու ու բանակն օգտագործելու համար։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.07.2018), Tiger29 (27.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Իմիջայլոց, եթե բանը սրան հասավ, ապա պետք է ԼՏՊ-ին էլ ձերբակալել, 96-ի ընտրություններին սահմանադրական կարգը տապալելու ու բանակն օգտագործելու համար։


Ես միայն կողմ եմ, որ արդար դատավարություն լինի էդ հարցով ու մեկընդմիշտ ստիպված լինեք լռել )))

----------

Աթեիստ (27.07.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես միայն կողմ եմ, որ արդար դատավարություն լինի էդ հարցով ու մեկընդմիշտ ստիպված լինեք լռել )))


Ուզում ես ասես 96 ին մաքուր ընտրություններ ա եղել?))
Բանակի պահով առաջին անգամ եմ լսում:

----------


## Chuk

> Ուզում ես ասես 96 ին մաքուր ընտրություններ ա եղել?))
> Բանակի պահով առաջին անգամ եմ լսում:


Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ ուզում եմ էդ թեմայով արդար դատավարություն լինի։ Ու ուզում եմ ասել, որ մարտ1ի ու 96ի միջև, Քոչի ու Լևոնի միջև համեմատություններն անելը աբսուրդ ա, իսկ էս պահին էդ անելը մեծագույն սխալ։ 

Բայց դե Վիշապի ասածը մեղմ տարբերակ ա։ Առաջիկա օրերին էդ թեմայով յեքա սռաչ ա սպասվում՝ թեման Քոչի վրից շեղելու համար։

----------

Աթեիստ (27.07.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ ուզում եմ էդ թեմայով արդար դատավարություն լինի։ Ու ուզում եմ ասել, որ մարտ1ի ու 96ի միջև, Քոչի ու Լևոնի միջև համեմատություններն անելը աբսուրդ ա, իսկ էս պահին էդ անելը մեծագույն սխալ։ 
> 
> Բայց դե Վիշապի ասածը մեղմ տարբերակ ա։ Առաջիկա օրերին էդ թեմայով յեքա սռաչ ա սպասվում՝ թեման Քոչի վրից շեղելու համար։


96 ից խոսք գնաց դրա համար եմ ասում, թե չէ Լևոնն ուր, Քոչը ուր? Հունանյանի կողի կամեռում չիտի նստի:

----------


## Chuk

> 96 ից խոսք գնաց դրա համար եմ ասում, թե չէ Լևոնն ուր, Քոչը ուր? Հունանյանի կողի կամեռում չիտի նստի:


96-ը բազմաշերտ թեմա ա։ Խախտումներ անշուշտ եղել են։ Բայց արդար դատավարությունը լիքը լույս կսփռի որոշակի իրողությունների վրա։ Ցավոք չի լինի նման դատավարություն ու իրականում ներկայումս նման խնդիր/թեմա գոյություն չունի։

----------

Gayl (27.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմիջայլոց, եթե բանը սրան հասավ, ապա պետք է ԼՏՊ-ին էլ ձերբակալել, 96-ի ընտրություններին սահմանադրական կարգը տապալելու ու բանակն օգտագործելու համար։


Արդարադատության իրականացման էս դեպքը չի կարա կախված լինի այլ դեպքերից: Էտ մեծագույն սխալներից ա, որ մարդիկ անում են:

Իսկ 96-ի պահով, գոնե մի հոգի, ասենք Վազգեն Մանուկանը, պիտի գնա դատախազություն ու հայտարարություն տա, որ գործ հարուցեն: Օդի մեջից չեն կարա Լևոնին դատեն: 

Ես էտ հարցում ավելի շուտ կսպասեի քաղաքական գնահատականի, քանի որ 96-ից բոլոր քաքերը սկսվեցին:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.07.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (27.07.2018)

----------


## Արշակ

Արա դե ինչքան կարելի ա պատերազմը շահարկելով տականքների ամենաթողությունը արդարացնել։ Շուտափույթ ընտրություններ են պետք, ՀՀԿ֊ին իրանց դաշնակներով մերժենք էլ ծպտունները չհելնի։ Էսքան աղբ քաղաքական դաշտում պահելը վտանգավոր ա։



> Երկրում ընթացող վերջին իրադարձությունների կապակցությամբ հայտնում ենք, որ օրինականության հաստատման, օրենքի առջև բոլորի հավասարության, անպատժելիության մթնոլորտի վերացման ուղղությամբ ձեռնարկվող քայլերը ողջունելի են։
> 
> Խիստ կարևոր է, որ բոլոր գործընթացները տեղի ունենան իրավական հարթության վրա՝ օրենքի տառին ու ոգուն համապատասխան և որևէ հիմք չտան տարատեսակ մեկնաբանությունների և քաղաքական շահարկումների համար։
> 
> Երկրի առջև ծառացած ներքին ու արտաքին բազմաթիվ մարտահրավերները արդյունավետ հաղթահարելու կարևորագույն գրավականն ամուր պետությունն է, ազգային միասնականությունը և ներհասարակական համերաշխությունը։
> 
> Արցախի և Հայաստանի շուրջ առկա ռազմաքաղաքական լարվածությունը թելադրում են պետական բոլոր հաստատությունների և, առաջին հերթին, Հայոց բանակի հանդեպ հավատը խաթարող որևէ դրսևորման բացառում։
> 
> Համոզված ենք, որ իշխանությունները պետք է իրականացնեն ժողովրդին համախմբողի գործառույթ, և որևէ հարցի հետապնդման ձև չպետք է վտանգի այդ համախմբվածությունը։
> ...

----------

Վիշապ (27.07.2018), Տրիբուն (27.07.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Արդարադատության իրականացման էս դեպքը չի կարա կախված լինի այլ դեպքերից: Էտ մեծագույն սխալներից ա, որ մարդիկ անում են:
> 
> Իսկ 96-ի պահով, գոնե մի հոգի, ասենք Վազգեն Մանուկանը, պիտի գնա դատախազություն ու հայտարարություն տա, որ գործ հարուցեն: Օդի մեջից չեն կարա Լևոնին դատեն: 
> 
> Ես էտ հարցում ավելի շուտ կսպասեի քաղաքական գնահատականի, քանի որ 96-ից բոլոր քաքերը սկսվեցին:


Քաքերը վայթե սկսվեցին 96-ից առաջ, երբ Լևոնի ամենաթողությունից ու անճարությունից օգտված բոսյակները երկիրը մաս մաս էին անում, ու ՌՔ-ն իր մարտի մեկով, հետագա երկրի ռեսուրսների մսխումով ու թալանով, դա հետևանք էր՝ տրամաբանական շարունակություն: Նույն կերպ հետևանք էին ընտրություններին բոսյակների կողմից կազմակերպված կեղծարարություններն ու բռնությունները, որի մոտիվացիան թալանն ու ամենաթողությունը շարունակելն էր: Եթե արդարություն ենք ուզում վերականգնել, նախ և առաջ իրերը պետք է կոչել իրենց անուններով ու լինել օբյեկտիվ: 
Պարզվում է, «պատերազմական վիճակում» ամեն տեսակի ԲՏ-ություն կարելի էր անել, իսկ հիմա հիմնական պատասխանատուներին դատելը երկրի անվտանգությունը կարա վնաս տա, հողերս հանրապետականների, դաշնակների ու մնացած մուտիլովչիկների գլխին:

----------

Տրիբուն (27.07.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Արդարադատության իրականացման էս դեպքը չի կարա կախված լինի այլ դեպքերից: Էտ մեծագույն սխալներից ա, որ մարդիկ անում են:
> 
> Իսկ 96-ի պահով, գոնե մի հոգի, ասենք Վազգեն Մանուկանը, պիտի գնա դատախազություն ու հայտարարություն տա, որ գործ հարուցեն: Օդի մեջից չեն կարա Լևոնին դատեն: 
> 
> Ես էտ հարցում ավելի շուտ կսպասեի քաղաքական գնահատականի, քանի որ 96-ից բոլոր քաքերը սկսվեցին:


Մանուկյանը կյանքում տենց բան չի անի, որտև դատարանում կպարզվի որ իրա տակ ավելի շատ քաք կա, քան Լևոնի։

----------

Gayl (27.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

Որ զուտ քրեական մակարդակում նայես, 96-ի պահով առանց դիմումի էլ կարելի է վարույթ սկսել, ուղղակի... վաղեմության ժամկետն է արդեն անցել, այ սենց բաներ: Բայց դե քաղաքական մակարդակում գնահատականը հստակ է՝ Լևոնը դրեց այլանդակությունների հիմքը...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արա դե ինչքան կարելի ա պատերազմը շահարկելով տականքների ամենաթողությունը արդարացնել։ Շուտափույթ ընտրություններ են պետք, ՀՀԿ֊ին իրանց դաշնակներով մերժենք էլ ծպտունները չհելնի։ Էսքան աղբ քաղաքական դաշտում պահելը վտանգավոր ա։


3 միլիոն մարդ 20 տարի նվաստացնելն ու թալանելը Արցախը չէր վտանգում, Քոչարյանին դատելը վտանգում ա  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

Կալանավորին

----------


## Lion

Սպասելի էր...

----------


## Gayl

> Սպասելի էր...


Շատ կարևոր քայլ արվեց: 
Ռումբը հենց իր ա տակն ա դրված, որն անպայման պայթելու ա: 10 տարի ձեռներն արյունով լվաց:

----------


## Chuk

Դե նավսյակի ստեղ էլ ամփոփեմ օրը.

Քոչարյանը խավարեց

----------


## Gayl

> Դե նավսյակի ստեղ էլ ամփոփեմ օրը.
> 
> Քոչարյանը խավարեց


Հետը լիքը տականքա տանելու: Առնետավազքը կարանք սկսված համարել:

----------


## Chuk

Խաչատուրովին 5 միլիոն գրավով բաց են թողնում: Երևի էդ ճիշտ ա, որտև ես լուրջ սկանդալ էի էդտեղ ակնկալում: Ամեն դեպքում ՀԱՊԿ քարտուղարին, ով դիվանագիտական անձեռնմխելիություն ունի, առանց ՀԱՊԿ-ում նախապես քննարկելը կալանավորելն իմ զգալով լուրջ արտաքին խնդիրների կբերեր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խաչատուրովին 5 միլիոն գրավով բաց են թողնում: Երևի էդ ճիշտ ա, որտև ես լուրջ սկանդալ էի էդտեղ ակնկալում: Ամեն դեպքում ՀԱՊԿ քարտուղարին, ով դիվանագիտական անձեռնմխելիություն ունի, առանց ՀԱՊԿ-ում նախապես քննարկելը կալանավորելն իմ զգալով լուրջ արտաքին խնդիրների կբերեր:


ՀԱՊԿ քարտուղարը դիվանագիտական անձեռնմխելիությունուն ունի մենակ էն երկրի տարածքում, որտեղ իրականացնում ա առաքելությունը, այսինքն Ռուսաստանում: ՀՀ տարածքում ինքը անձեռնմխելիություն չունի: Նույնը վերաբերվում ա բոլոր դեսպաններին - էս միջազգային իրավունքի նորմ ա, սահմանադրական չի:

Նենց որ, ես ենթադրում եմ, որ ՀՔԾ-ն մաքուր գործ ա անում, որ կպնելու տեղ չլինի: Ու Խաչատուրովի դերը գործում երևի նենց ա, որ կալանավորած պահելու հիմքերը քիչ են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց, բըլին ..... Քոչարյանը մեկուսարանում ..... ինչ գեղեցիկ "պեյզաժ" ա ....

----------

Chuk (28.07.2018), Անվերնագիր (28.07.2018), Հայկօ (28.07.2018), Ձայնալար (05.08.2018), Շինարար (28.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հետաքրքիր կլիներ դատարանի որոշումը կարդալ, տենայինք ինչ հիմնավորումներով են կալանքի որոշում ընդունել:

----------


## Chuk

> ՀԱՊԿ քարտուղարը դիվանագիտական անձեռնմխելիությունուն ունի մենակ էն երկրի տարածքում, որտեղ իրականացնում ա առաքելությունը, այսինքն Ռուսաստանում: ՀՀ տարածքում ինքը անձեռնմխելիություն չունի: Նույնը վերաբերվում ա բոլոր դեսպաններին - էս միջազգային իրավունքի նորմ ա, սահմանադրական չի:
> 
> Նենց որ, ես ենթադրում եմ, որ ՀՔԾ-ն մաքուր գործ ա անում, որ կպնելու տեղ չլինի: Ու Խաչատուրովի դերը գործում երևի նենց ա, որ կալանավորած պահելու հիմքերը քիչ են:


Քաղաքական պահը մնում ա: Նույնիսկ չկալանավորման դեպքում: Որտև ակամա կպնում ա ՀԱՊԿ-ի «պատվին»: 
Ես չեմ ասում ճիշտ չի: Ասում եմ, որ բարդ ա, որտև իրա հետևից ուրիշ հետևանքներ ա բերելու:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բայց, բըլին ..... Քոչարյանը մեկուսարանում ..... ինչ գեղեցիկ "պեյզաժ" ա ....


Ավելի հետաքրքիր պեյզաժ կլիներ ընդհանուր խցում...

----------

Ձայնալար (05.08.2018), Ուլուանա (28.07.2018), Տրիբուն (29.07.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մանուկյանը կյանքում տենց բան չի անի, որտև դատարանում կպարզվի որ իրա տակ ավելի շատ քաք կա, քան Լևոնի։


Վազգեն մանուկյանը, Արշակ Սադոյանը, Հայկ Բաբուխանյանը, Հրանտ մարգարյանը, դաշնակները, բոլոր-բոլորը պետք ա հավաքվեն ու մի հադ գործ բացեն... Սերժն էլ կա, Ռոբն էլ կա... անձամբ ես ոչ մի խնդիր էսօր չեմ տեսնում... իշխանություններին բոլորն են վստահում...

ցանկալի ա որ էս հարցը մեկընդմիշտ լուծում ստանա... 

իսկ եթե չեն դիմելու ուրեմն պետք ա այլևս էս հարցը չքննարկվի...

----------

Շինարար (28.07.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Որ զուտ քրեական մակարդակում նայես, 96-ի պահով առանց դիմումի էլ կարելի է վարույթ սկսել, ուղղակի... վաղեմության ժամկետն է արդեն անցել, այ սենց բաներ: Բայց դե քաղաքական մակարդակում գնահատականը հստակ է՝ Լևոնը դրեց այլանդակությունների հիմքը...


իսկշի՞ սովետի վախտով չի դրվել որ... կարող ա՞ կաշառք էն վախտ չկար, թե՞ դեմոկրատական ընտրություններով էինգ կարեն դեմիրճյանին ընտրել... 

կարող ա՞ սրանից հետո ինչ քաք ուտենք սերժ-ուժռոբի վրա ենք քցելու... 

պրոբլեմները ոչ թե լևոնից, ռոբից կամ սերժից ա սկսում այլ ընդեղից երբ մեղքերը մեզնից դուրս ենք ման գալիս... մեզնից դուրս մեղավոր հա էլ կգտնվի...

նենց որ հերիք ա սրան նրան մեղադրելը...

----------

Աթեիստ (28.07.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց, բըլին ..... Քոչարյանը մեկուսարանում ..... ինչ գեղեցիկ "պեյզաժ" ա ....


կարա սաղ օրը գիրք գրի... ասում ա օրը ութ ժամ գիրքերի վրա եմ աշխատում...

----------

Շինարար (28.07.2018), Տրիբուն (28.07.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ա՜խ, սպանում ա էս նորությունը  
> 
> *Սիրուշոն կներկայացնի «Վույ աման» երգի 2-րդ մասը.*


հիմա սիրուշոյին էլ ե՞ն հետ վերցնելու քոչարյանից...

----------


## Lion

> Խաչատուրովին 5 միլիոն գրավով բաց են թողնում: Երևի էդ ճիշտ ա, որտև ես լուրջ սկանդալ էի էդտեղ ակնկալում: Ամեն դեպքում ՀԱՊԿ քարտուղարին, ով դիվանագիտական անձեռնմխելիություն ունի, առանց ՀԱՊԿ-ում նախապես քննարկելը կալանավորելն իմ զգալով լուրջ արտաքին խնդիրների կբերեր:


Գուցե քաղաքականապես ճիշտ ես ասում, եղբայր, բայց իներցիոն կերպով էլի դատարանի անկախության դեմ բան գրեցիր  :Wink:  Ես կոնկրետ նորմերը չեմ կարդացել, բայց կարծում եմ անձեռնամխելիության պահով *Տրիբուն*ը հիմնավոր բաներ ասեց:




> Վազգեն մանուկյանը, Արշակ Սադոյանը, Հայկ Բաբուխանյանը, Հրանտ մարգարյանը, դաշնակները, բոլոր-բոլորը պետք ա հավաքվեն ու մի հադ գործ բացեն... Սերժն էլ կա, Ռոբն էլ կա... անձամբ ես ոչ մի խնդիր էսօր չեմ տեսնում... իշխանություններին բոլորն են վստահում...
> 
> ցանկալի ա որ էս հարցը մեկընդմիշտ լուծում ստանա... 
> 
> իսկ եթե չեն դիմելու ուրեմն պետք ա այլևս էս հարցը չքննարկվի...


Սովետը հաշիվ չի, էդ մի առանձին իրավական այլանդակությունա:

----------


## Chuk

> Գուցե քաղաքականապես ճիշտ ես ասում, եղբայր, բայց իներցիոն կերպով էլի դատարանի անկախության դեմ բան գրեցիր  Ես կոնկրետ նորմերը չեմ կարդացել, բայց կարծում եմ անձեռնամխելիության պահով *Տրիբուն*ը հիմնավոր բաներ ասեց:
> 
> 
> 
> Սովետը հաշիվ չի, էդ մի առանձին իրավական այլանդակությունա:


Դատարանի անկախության դեմ ոչինչ չեմ գրել։ Ինչքան էլ սրանք իրացական պրոցեսներ են, բայց նաև քաղաքական են։ Ինչքան էլ ՀՔԾն պետք ա ազատ գործի, բայց հարցեր կան, որոնցում պետք է զեկուցի մինչև ամենավերին մակարդակ, համագործակցի։

Երբ պատգամավորի դեմ քր. գործ ա, մտնում ես ԱԺ։ Էս դեպքում նորնալ ընթացակարգը կլիներ զեկուցել վարչապետին գործի մասին (իրականում սաղիս էլ պարզ ա, որ զեկուցած ա), ինքը կազմակերպեր Խաչատուրովի ՀԱՊԿ քարտուղարի պաշտոնից հետկանչը, որից հետո նոր գնալ դատարան՝ կալանավորման սանկցիայով։

Ես էս ասածումս չեմ պնդում։ Բայց իմ տրամաբանությամբ դա կլիներ նորմալ ընթացակարգն էս դեպքում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դատարանի անկախության դեմ ոչինչ չեմ գրել։ Ինչքան էլ սրանք իրացական պրոցեսներ են, բայց նաև քաղաքական են։ Ինչքան էլ ՀՔԾն պետք ա ազատ գործի, բայց հարցեր կան, որոնցում պետք է զեկուցի մինչև ամենավերին մակարդակ, համագործակցի։
> 
> Երբ պատգամավորի դեմ քր. գործ ա, մտնում ես ԱԺ։ Էս դեպքում նորնալ ընթացակարգը կլիներ զեկուցել վարչապետին գործի մասին (իրականում սաղիս էլ պարզ ա, որ զեկուցած ա), ինքը կազմակերպեր Խաչատուրովի ՀԱՊԿ քարտուղարի պաշտոնից հետկանչը, որից հետո նոր գնալ դատարան՝ կալանավորման սանկցիայով։
> 
> Ես էս ասածումս չեմ պնդում։ Բայց իմ տրամաբանությամբ դա կլիներ նորմալ ընթացակարգն էս դեպքում։


Ինձ թվում ա հետկանչ սենց թե նենց կլինի: Որպես մեղադրյալ գործում ներգրավված լինելը արդեն շատ լուրջ ա, անկախ նրանից կալանավորում են, թե չէ:

----------

Chuk (28.07.2018), Lion (28.07.2018)

----------


## Lion

> Դատարանի անկախության դեմ ոչինչ չեմ գրել։ Ինչքան էլ սրանք իրացական պրոցեսներ են, բայց նաև քաղաքական են։ Ինչքան էլ ՀՔԾն պետք ա ազատ գործի, բայց հարցեր կան, որոնցում պետք է զեկուցի մինչև ամենավերին մակարդակ, համագործակցի։
> 
> Երբ պատգամավորի դեմ քր. գործ ա, մտնում ես ԱԺ։ Էս դեպքում նորնալ ընթացակարգը կլիներ զեկուցել վարչապետին գործի մասին (իրականում սաղիս էլ պարզ ա, որ զեկուցած ա), ինքը կազմակերպեր Խաչատուրովի ՀԱՊԿ քարտուղարի պաշտոնից հետկանչը, որից հետո նոր գնալ դատարան՝ կալանավորման սանկցիայով։
> 
> Ես էս ասածումս չեմ պնդում։ Բայց իմ տրամաբանությամբ դա կլիներ նորմալ ընթացակարգն էս դեպքում։


Համաձայն եմ ու գործնականում դա ճիշտ է, ընդ որում վստահ եմ, որ այդպես էլ արվել է: Դրա համար սենց զգուշորեն գրեցի, էլի, բայց իդեալում, ասեմ, ոչ մի իրավապահ մարմին, ինչպես նաև դատարան, սենց բաներին չպետք է նայի:

Ի դեպ, վստահ եմ, ինչքան էլ ոմանք թմբկահարեն, Խաչատուրովի պահը ՀԱՊԿ-ի հետ բացարձակ ոչ մի խնդիր չի առաջացնի, բոլորն էլ հասկանում են որը ոնցա, ուղղակի իրոք, երևի ավելի հարթ կլիներ, հաշվի առնելով հնարավոր նման պահերը, էն գլխից Խաչատուրովին չնշանակել այդ պաշտոնում կամ գոնե մի որոշ ժամանակ առաջ ազատել այդ պաշտոնից, հետ կանչել և այլն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սովետը հաշիվ չի, էդ մի առանձին իրավական այլանդակությունա:


հաշիվ ա... կարող ա՞ էս հասարակությունը գետնի տակից ա դուրս եկել... սաղ հաշիվ ա Լիոն, փաստերը ընտրովի չես կարա հաշվի առնես...

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ թվում ա հետկանչ սենց թե նենց կլինի: Որպես մեղադրյալ գործում ներգրավված լինելը արդեն շատ լուրջ ա, անկախ նրանից կալանավորում են, թե չէ:


Հա։ Ես հերթականությունն էի ասում՝ լրացուցիչ լարվածություն չստեղծելու համար

----------

Lion (28.07.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

ՀԱՊԿ գլխավոր քարտուղարը..

Նենց չի, որ ինչ-որ մեկը պատրաստվումա Խաչատուրովի խաթր դոշ տա, կամ, առավել ևս, միջազգային սկանդալ հրահրելով Հայաստանի հետ հարաբերությունները սրի:

Առանձնապես մի մեծ խնդիր չի:
Մյուս կողմից էլ՝ Լավրովը նախօրեյին զանգել էր Մնացականյանին ու բացատրել, թե ախպեր ինչ անում եք ձեր գործնա, բայց սիրուն անելու ձևը սենցա:
Նաև սրա հիման վրա՝ մեր ԱԳՆ-ն արդեն սկսելա Յուրիի հետկանչման գործընթացը:

Բայց ինձ ուրիշ բանա հետաքրքրում.
Բածկոյի հե՞տ ինչի պիտի Նիկոլը հատուկ բանակցեր ՀԱՊԿ քարտուղարի փոխարինման մասին:
Բելառուսի խոսքն էստեղ մնացածից ավելի որոշիչա՞..

----------


## varo987

Նոր Հայաստանի առաջին քաղբանտարկյալը ունենք ինչել որ ասեն.
1) Նախագահը անձեռնմխելիա, անգամ պատգամավորնա անձեռմխելիա. Լոգիկայով եթե պատգամավորի չեն կարա ուղղակի կալանավորեն պիտի ԱԺ-ն դաբրո տա, նախագահի դեպքում առավել եվս.
Իմ հասկանալով, եթե ՀՔԾ-ն գնտումա, որ Ռոբը հակասահմանադրական ինչ որ բանա արել էտ մենակ սահմանադարական դատարան պիտի դիմի ու եթե սահմանադրականը որոշի որ ակնհայտ հակահմանադրական քայլա արվել էտ նոր կարա համարվի դաբրո.
Հակառակ դեպքում, ինչա ստացվումա, որ ՀՔԾ-ն կարա ցանկացած նախկին նախագահի մեղադրանք առաջադրի առանց որևէ մեկի դաբրոյի, նախագահի անձեռմխելությունը եղած չեղած մի հաշիվա
Եթե ասենք տվյալ պահի իշխանությունը ցանկություն ունի "պատվիրի" իր հակառակորդ նախկին նախագահին պրոբլեմ չունի.

2)Նիկոլը ՀՔԾ-ում հայտարարարեց թե իրավապահ համակարգի համար առաջին գործը  "Մարտի 1"-ը բացահայտելնա դրանովա դատելուիրավապահ համակարգի աշխատանքը.
Դե էլ պատվեր տալը հո պոզով պոչով չի լինում.

Ինքը ինչ գիտի որ չի բացահայտվել որ ասումա բացահայտեք. Ասենք կազմակերպիչների մասով բացահայտվելա, ապացուցվելա որ եղել են մասսայական անկարգություններ, ինքնել որպես կազմակերպիչներից մեկը նստելա էտ գործով
Ու հիմա ինքը որպես էտ գործով անձնական շահագռգռություն ուենցող անձ իրավունք չունի տենց բան ասի.

Իսկ ամենակարևոր սպանությունների մասով ՀՔԾ-ն ոնց էշի ականջում քնածեր նույն ձև քնածեր.
Առաջ Ռոբի պատվերով  դատարանները ու քննիչները Նիկոլին էին բռնում հիմա Նիկոլի պատվերով Ռոբին.

Կարմիր պատվեր կատարողը իր կաշին չի փոխում.

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Նոր Հայաստանի առաջին քաղբանտարկյալը ունենք ինչել որ ասեն.
> 1) Նախագահը անձեռնմխելիա, անգամ պատգամավորնա անձեռմխելիա. Լոգիկայով եթե պատգամավորի չեն կարա ուղղակի կալանավորեն պիտի ԱԺ-ն դաբրո տա, նախագահի դեպքում առավել եվս.
> Իմ հասկանալով, եթե ՀՔԾ-ն գնտումա, որ Ռոբը հակասահմանադրական ինչ որ բանա արել էտ մենակ սահմանադարական դատարան պիտի դիմի ու եթե սահմանադրականը որոշի որ ակնհայտ հակահմանադրական քայլա արվել էտ նոր կարա համարվի դաբրո.
> Հակառակ դեպքում, ինչա ստացվումա, որ ՀՔԾ-ն կարա ցանկացած նախկին նախագահի մեղադրանք առաջադրի առանց որևէ մեկի դաբրոյի, նախագահի անձեռմխելությունը եղած չեղած մի հաշիվա
> Եթե ասենք տվյալ պահի իշխանությունը ցանկություն ունի "պատվիրի" իր հակառակորդ նախկին նախագահին պրոբլեմ չունի.
> 
> 2)Նիկոլը ՀՔԾ-ում հայտարարարեց թե իրավապահ համակարգի համար առաջին գործը  "Մարտի 1"-ը բացահայտելնա դրանովա դատելուիրավապահ համակարգի աշխատանքը.
> Դե էլ պատվեր տալը հո պոզով պոչով չի լինում.
> 
> ...


Ո՞ւր են մարդասպանի փաստաբանները։ Ստեղ ուժեղ մասնագետ կա։

#ՊռիվետՌոբ  :Wink: 

Ի դեպ, դզում ա «Rob in zone»-ը։

----------

Chuk (30.07.2018), Freeman (30.07.2018), Srtik (29.07.2018), Tiger29 (29.07.2018), Գաղթական (28.07.2018), Շինարար (29.07.2018), Տրիբուն (29.07.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Սենց պարզ ու ամփոփ բացատրություն՝

----------

Tiger29 (29.07.2018), Շինարար (29.07.2018), Տրիբուն (29.07.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Քոչի վզին լիքը ոռի թեմաներ կա, հետևաբար առաջարկում եմ թեմա բացել, որտեղ կքննարկենք ոչ միայն մարտի մեկը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վազգեն Մանուկյանը իրա վերջին 20 տարվա թամբալ կոմֆորտիստ վիճակից տենց էլ դուրս չեկավ: Թուլափայ գործը տան, մի կտոր հացը տեղը լինի, թեթև պադավատ, քարտուղարուհի .... մնցածը տանձին չի: 

https://www.newsinfo.am/arm/article/view/NJWd69D4B

----------

boooooooom (01.08.2018), Chuk (31.07.2018), Freeman (30.07.2018), Ձայնալար (05.08.2018), Շինարար (30.07.2018), Վիշապ (30.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ո՞նց անենք էս անինքնասեր շունշանորդին ռուսի ոռից դուրս գա ու մի քիչ գոնե մարդ դառնա, ու էտ ընթացքում Արցախից քիչ խոսա: 

https://www.newsinfo.am/arm/article/view/V1HFpDGdVB

----------

Chuk (31.07.2018), Շինարար (30.07.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ո՞նց անենք էս անինքնասեր շունշանորդին ռուսի ոռից դուրս գա ու մի քիչ գոնե մարդ դառնա, ու էտ ընթացքում Արցախից քիչ խոսա: 
> 
> https://www.newsinfo.am/arm/article/view/V1HFpDGdVB


Ուշ է… Ձևավորված սրիկա է:

----------

Lion (30.07.2018), Շինարար (30.07.2018), Տրիբուն (30.07.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Վազգեն Մանուկյանը իրա վերջին 20 տարվա թամբալ կոմֆորտիստ վիճակից տենց էլ դուրս չեկավ: Թուլափայ գործը տան, մի կտոր հացը տեղը լինի, թեթև պադավատ, քարտուղարուհի .... մնցածը տանձին չի: 
> 
> https://www.newsinfo.am/arm/article/view/NJWd69D4B


Իսկ ես էշացել եմ իր պահվածքից. երևի ի վերջո բան չեմ հասկանում քաղաքականությունից։

----------

Chuk (31.07.2018), Շինարար (30.07.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Հա բայց խի՞ եք տենց ասում:

Օրինակ ես գտնում եմ, որ Աշոտյանը շատ անարդարացի ու չգնահատված վերաբերմունքիա արժանացել:

Ի վերջո՝ տղեն ոչ մի ջանք չխնայեց մեր լեզուն ու մեր խոսքը մաքրելու համար՝ բռի, անտաշ ու թուրքածին էլեմենտը մեր լեքսիկոնում սեփական ազգանվամբ փոխարինելու նպատակով:

Հայրենանվեր անձնազոհությունն էլ ո՞նցա լինում:

----------

Lion (30.07.2018), Շինարար (30.07.2018), Տրիբուն (30.07.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ ես էշացել եմ իր պահվածքից. երևի ի վերջո բան չեմ հասկանում քաղաքականությունից։


Ինքը պատկանում է տականք տեսակին: 96 ին իրան թույլ չտվեցին նախագահ դառնա, բայց իմքը մինչև էդ արդեն տականք էր: Շատ խորամանկ կենդանիա ու էդ կենդանիների տակ էնպիսի կեղտեր կան, որ մանվելի տուշոնկեքը ալպիական մանուշակներ են:

----------


## Lion

> Վազգեն Մանուկյանը իրա վերջին 20 տարվա թամբալ կոմֆորտիստ վիճակից տենց էլ դուրս չեկավ: Թուլափայ գործը տան, մի կտոր հացը տեղը լինի, թեթև պադավատ, քարտուղարուհի .... մնցածը տանձին չի: 
> 
> https://www.newsinfo.am/arm/article/view/NJWd69D4B


Рожденный ползать, не может летать...

Ու ստեղ հերթական անգամ ապացուցվում է այն թեզը, որ 96 թ-ին ժողովուրդն իրեն չէր ընտրել, այլ ուղղակի Լևոնին էր դեմ քվեարկել...

----------


## Chuk

Փաստորեն Կոնգրեսից մենակ ես չեմ, ով անկեծ ուզում է (ես իրականում երազում եմ), որ իրավապահ ու դատական հսմակարգը զբաղվի 96 թվի ընտրություններով։ Օրինակ պատմաբան, Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խորհրդական, ՀԱԿ վարչության անդամ Աշոտ Սարգսյանը նման կոչով դիմում է Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, միաժամանակ հիշեցնելով էդ օրերը լուսաբանող մի փաստաթղթի մասին.

«Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ճիշտ կանի իրեն տանջող 1996-ի հարցվ դիմի դատարան։ Ու չմոռանա փաստաթղթերի մեջ դնել նաեւ իր ձեռքով գրած «Ինչպես անել» վերնագրով փաստաթուղթը, որ 1996-ի նախագահական ընտրություններում պլանավորած իր գործողությունների դիվային ծրագիրն էր։ Ահա տասնյակ քայլերից երկուսը.
 «Հաշվի առնելով, որ ժողովրդի մեջ ընկած է հեղափոխական ու մարտական ոգին, հարկավոր է այն բարձրացնել արհեստականորեն, այն է՝ կատարել մահափորձեր, պայթեցումներ այս կամ այն ուժային հիմնարկություններում՝ աննկատ մնալով: Դա բավականին դժվարին, բայց արդյունք տվող գործ կլինի՝ Թատերական հրապարակում զանգվածային հավաքներ ստեղծելու առումով: Այդ բոլորը կատարվի այնքան վարպետորեն, որ իրենց շարքերում ստեղծի փոխադարձ անվստահությունն ու կասկածը: Կա աննկատ պայթեցման տարբերակ...».
 «Կարելի է նաեւ աշխատանք տանել Ադրբեջանին նախահարձակ դարձնելու Արցախի ու Հայաստանի սահմանային ճակատներում»:
»

Ավելի մանրամասն փաստաթղթի մասին այստեղ՝http://www.ilur.am/news/view/6084.html

----------

Ձայնալար (05.08.2018)

----------


## Lion

Հա, բայց որ իրավաբանորեն նայես, վաղեմության ժամկետի խնդիր կա, է...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաստորեն Կոնգրեսից մենակ ես չեմ, ով անկեծ ուզում է (ես իրականում երազում եմ), որ իրավապահ ու դատական հսմակարգը զբաղվի 96 թվի ընտրություններով։ Օրինակ պատմաբան, Տեր-Պետրոսյանի խորհրդական, ՀԱԿ վարչության անդամ Աշոտ Սարգսյանը նման կոչով դիմում է Վազգեն Մանուկյանին, միաժամանակ հիշեցնելով էդ օրերը լուսաբանող մի փաստաթղթի մասին.
> 
> «Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ճիշտ կանի իրեն տանջող 1996-ի հարցվ դիմի դատարան։ Ու չմոռանա փաստաթղթերի մեջ դնել նաեւ իր ձեռքով գրած «Ինչպես անել» վերնագրով փաստաթուղթը, որ 1996-ի նախագահական ընտրություններում պլանավորած իր գործողությունների դիվային ծրագիրն էր։ Ահա տասնյակ քայլերից երկուսը.
>  «Հաշվի առնելով, որ ժողովրդի մեջ ընկած է հեղափոխական ու մարտական ոգին, հարկավոր է այն բարձրացնել արհեստականորեն, այն է՝ կատարել մահափորձեր, պայթեցումներ այս կամ այն ուժային հիմնարկություններում՝ աննկատ մնալով: Դա բավականին դժվարին, բայց արդյունք տվող գործ կլինի՝ Թատերական հրապարակում զանգվածային հավաքներ ստեղծելու առումով: Այդ բոլորը կատարվի այնքան վարպետորեն, որ իրենց շարքերում ստեղծի փոխադարձ անվստահությունն ու կասկածը: Կա աննկատ պայթեցման տարբերակ...».
>  «Կարելի է նաեւ աշխատանք տանել Ադրբեջանին նախահարձակ դարձնելու Արցախի ու Հայաստանի սահմանային ճակատներում»:
> »
> 
> Ավելի մանրամասն փաստաթղթի մասին այստեղ՝http://www.ilur.am/news/view/6084.html


Արտ, եթե տեղյակ չես, դիմել ա սահմանադրական դատարան ժամանակին։ Բայց ՍԴ-ն ընտրություններից հետո ոնց որ միշտ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, եթե տեղյակ չես, դիմել ա սահմանադրական դատարան ժամանակին։ Բայց ՍԴ-ն ընտրություններից հետո ոնց որ միշտ


Տեղյակ եմ, Բյուր ջան։ Բայց իրանք պնդումներ են անում, որը հիմա, երբ Հայաստանում իրավիճակ ա փոխվել, կարող են հույս դնել արդարության վրա։ Հուշեմ, որ խոսքը ընտրությունների արդյունքին չի վերաբերում։

Բայց չեն Անի։ Որտև կպարզվի, որ իրանք են Սահմանադրական կարգ խախտել ու ժամանակվա իշխանությունների սխալն էն ա, որ էդ գործին ընթացք չեն տվել։

----------


## Sagittarius

Ժող, սա ընտրության թեմա չէ: Գլխներին կպնի ընտրություն կեղծելը, կաշառք տալ-վերցնելը: Սա ժողովրդի վրա կրակելու հարց է, ու էտ առումով և՛ Սերժը, և՛ Լևոնը Քոչարյանի հետ նույն մակարդակում կանգնած չեն: 
Նման արարքը իրավականորեն պատժելու նախադեպ ստեղծելը պարտադիր ա: Նման բաները «Սասնա Ծռեր» երևույթը դարձնում են տրամաբանական ու եթե շղթան չընդհատենք, դա շատ հեռու կգնա: 
Նախաքնությունն էլ պետք է պարզի՝ արդյո՞ք կրակելու հրաման տրվել ա ու ում կողմից:

----------

Chuk (01.08.2018), ivy (01.08.2018), Ձայնալար (05.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող, սա ընտրության թեմա չէ: Գլխներին կպնի ընտրություն կեղծելը, կաշառք տալ-վերցնելը: Սա ժողովրդի վրա կրակելու հարց է, ու էտ առումով և՛ Սերժը, և՛ Լևոնը Քոչարյանի հետ նույն մակարդակում կանգնած չեն: 
> Նման արարքը իրավականորեն պատժելու նախադեպ ստեղծելը պարտադիր ա: Նման բաները «Սասնա Ծռեր» երևույթը դարձնում են տրամաբանական ու եթե շղթան չընդհատենք, դա շատ հեռու կգնա: 
> Նախաքնությունն էլ պետք է պարզի՝ արդյո՞ք կրակելու հրաման տրվել ա ու ում կողմից:


Կարծում եմ, որ Սերժը կանգնած է։ Իհարկե սպասենք քննությանը, բայց կարծում եմ, որ կրակելու հրամանը Քոչարյանը միանձնյա չի տվել։ Իհարկե գլխավոր պատասխանատուն ինքն ա, բայց էդ ժամանակ կար շտաբ, ու էդ շտաբում էր նաև Սերժը։ Եա վստահ եմ, որ շտաբի բոլոր անդամները քննության ընթացքում հանցակից են պարզվելու։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, սա ընտրության թեմա չէ: Գլխներին կպնի ընտրություն կեղծելը, կաշառք տալ-վերցնելը: Սա ժողովրդի վրա կրակելու հարց է, ու էտ առումով և՛ Սերժը, և՛ Լևոնը Քոչարյանի հետ նույն մակարդակում կանգնած չեն: 
> Նման արարքը իրավականորեն պատժելու նախադեպ ստեղծելը պարտադիր ա: Նման բաները «Սասնա Ծռեր» երևույթը դարձնում են տրամաբանական ու եթե շղթան չընդհատենք, դա շատ հեռու կգնա: 
> Նախաքնությունն էլ պետք է պարզի՝ արդյո՞ք կրակելու հրաման տրվել ա ու ում կողմից:


Ճիշտ ա։ Բայց եթե նույն տեսանկյունից նայես, Վազգեն Մանուկյանին ու ԼՏՊ-ին էլ պետք չի նույն հարթության մեջ դնել։ Առաջինը, հասկանալով կրակելու ռիսկի մասին, հետ կանգնեց, իսկ երկրորդը՝ չէ։ Ոնց որ ԼՏՊ-ն 96-ին բանակը ոտի չէր հանել հա՞։
Ինչևէ, հավես չկա էս թեմաների մեջ մտնելու։ Մեկ ա ԼՏՊ-ն աստված ա, սաղ ճիշտ ա արել։

----------

Վիշապ (01.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ճիշտ ա։ Բայց եթե նույն տեսանկյունից նայես, Վազգեն Մանուկյանին ու ԼՏՊ-ին էլ պետք չի նույն հարթության մեջ դնել։ Առաջինը, հասկանալով կրակելու ռիսկի մասին, հետ կանգնեց, իսկ երկրորդը՝ չէ։ Ոնց որ ԼՏՊ-ն 96-ին բանակը ոտի չէր հանել հա՞։
> Ինչևէ, հավես չկա էս թեմաների մեջ մտնելու։ Մեկ ա ԼՏՊ-ն աստված ա, սաղ ճիշտ ա արել։


Բա թող էդ բանակը հանելու համար դիմի, տեսնենք հանել ա, թե չէ։ Կրկնում եմ, չի անի, որտև քաքն իրա տակ ա։ 2008ին խաղաղ ցույց ա եղել, 96ին Մանուկյանը ժողովրդին տարել ա հարձակման։ Մանուկյանի վերևում դրածս փաստաթղթից էլ ա երևում, թո ինքն ինչ քայլերի ա գնացել ու պատրաստ եղել գնալ։ Ու Մանուկյանը ժամանակին չի կանգնել։ Իշխանությունն ա սթափ եղել, բախումը չի խորացրել, Մանուկյանի ստեղծած բախումը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա թող էդ բանակը հանելու համար դիմի, տեսնենք հանել ա, թե չէ։ Կրկնում եմ, չի անի, որտև քաքն իրա տակ ա։ 2008ին խաղաղ ցույց ա եղել, 96ին Մանուկյանը ժողովրդին տարել ա հարձակման։ Մանուկյանի վերևում դրածս փաստաթղթից էլ ա երևում, թո ինքն ինչ քայլերի ա գնացել ու պատրաստ եղել գնալ։ Ու Մանուկյանը ժամանակին չի կանգնել։ Իշխանությունն ա սթափ եղել, բախումը չի խորացրել, Մանուկյանի ստեղծած բախումը։


Չուկ, լավ էլի  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Ու իսկապես ուզում եմ, որ գոնե Նիկոլը ՀՔԾին ասի 96ն էլ քննել, որ էս 22 տարի մանուկյանի կողմից տարածվող մուտիլովկայի վերջը դրվի։ Հերի՛ք եղավ։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, լավ էլի


Բյու՛ր, լավ էլի՛։
Մանուկյանը սրիկա ու հանցագործ ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյու՛ր, լավ էլի՛։
> Մանուկյանը սրիկա ու հանցագործ ա։


Հա, հաստատ  :LOL: 
Մանվելն ու ԼՏՊ-ն էլ սուրբ են։

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, հաստատ 
> Մանվելն ու ԼՏՊ-ն էլ սուրբ են։


Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, հա, սուրբ ա, Մանվելը Մանուկյանի թայն ա  :Tongue: 

հ.գ. ոչ մեկն էլ սուրբ չի, բայց 96ի իրական գնահատական ա պետք, այլ ոչ թե էն, ինչ էսքան տարի տարածել են Մանուկյանենք, դաշնակները, Հայրիկյանը, Քոչարյանենք ու Սերժիկենք։ Ի դեպ 96-ի խախտումների հիմնական պատասխանատուներից մեկը Սերժիկն ա։ Ու պիտի քննություն լինի, թե ինչ համագործակցություն ուներ ինքն արդեն էդ ժամանակ Մանուկյանի հետ։

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ես քաղաքականությունից հեռու մարդ եմ, բայց Լավրովի հայտարարությունը լսելով, իրադարձությունների մի այսպիսի վերծանում ծագեց գլխումս։ Վերծանում, որովհետև լուրջ քաղաքականության մեջ ենթատեքստերն ու իրական իմաստներն այնքան խորն են, որ գաղտնագրի հատկություններ ունեն։
Հետ գնանք Փաշինյան - Սարգսյան հանդիպմանը Մարիոթ հյուրանոցում։ Փաշինյանն մի այսպիսի տեղեկացում տվեց Սարգսյանին․ Դուք չունեք այն իշխանությունը, ինչի մասին Ձեզ զեկուցում են։
Այնուհետև ավելացնում է․ ՀՀ-ում իշխանությունն անցել է ժողովրդի ձեռքը։
Այս երկրորդ նախադասությունը, ինձ թվում է՝ այնպես, հռետորական էր։ Հետաքրքիր է առաջին նախադասությունը։ Ի՞նչ նկատի ուներ Փաշինյանը։ Ի՞նչ իշխանություն /կամ մեջք/ ուներ Սարգսյանը մինչ այդ, որ հիմա էլ չունի, բայց իրեն դեռ չեն զեկուցել։ Ես ենթադրում եմ, որ խոսքը Ռուսաստանի աջակցության մասին էր։  Եվ որքան էլ, որ կրկնում են, թե էս հեղափոխությունը աշխարհաքաղաքական կոնտեքստ չուներ, հա, կոնտեքստ չուներ, բայց աջակցություն, ավելի ճիշտ՝ թույլտվություն հաստատ ուներ՝ ի դեմս Ռուսաստանի։ Հակառակ դեպքում ես ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու Սարգսյանն այդքան հեշտ հրաժարվեց իշխանությունից։ Որովհետև արդեն զրկվել էր՝ ի դեմս Ռուսաստանի աջակցության։ ՈՒ նաև՝ ինչու՞ էր պետք ձերբակալել Նիկոլին, իսկ հետո ձեռքսեղմումով /ԿԿ-ն/ ազատ արձակել։ Ռուսաստանին ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով պետք էր, որ Նիկոլը գար իշխանության, բայց երևի պայմանավորվածություն կար, որ հին գործընկերներին ձեռք չի տալու, ու Նիկոլն էլ իր հայտարարություններով վենդետայի բացառման մասին, ըստ երևույթին խոսք էր տվել։
Ու հիմա, կալանավորելով Քոչարյանին, Նիկոլը, ստացվում ա, դրժում ա իր խոսքը։ Ու Ռուսաստանը, որին հեչ ձեռնտու չի, որ ազատազրկման դատապարտված նախկին նախագահները ինչ-որ գաղտնիքներ բացեն ռուսների հետ կապված, անհանգստացած ա էս կալանավորմամբ։ Ահա թե ինչու, կարծում եմ, Լավրովը իրենց զգուշացումն արեց մինչ վերաքննիչի կողմից որոշում կայացնելը։

Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ ա անելու Փաշինյանը, բայց երևի այլընտրանք չունի, քան շարունակել սկսածը, հակառակ դեպքում ստիպված կլինի հաշվի նստելու ժողովրդի հիասթափության, ապա՝ անվստահության հետ։

----------


## Lion

> Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, հա, սուրբ ա, Մանվելը Մանուկյանի թայն ա 
> 
> հ.գ. ոչ մեկն էլ սուրբ չի, բայց 96ի իրական գնահատական ա պետք, այլ ոչ թե էն, ինչ էսքան տարի տարածել են Մանուկյանենք, դաշնակները, Հայրիկյանը, Քոչարյանենք ու Սերժիկենք։ Ի դեպ 96-ի խախտումների հիմնական պատասխանատուներից մեկը Սերժիկն ա։ Ու պիտի քննություն լինի, թե ինչ համագործակցություն ուներ ինքն արդեն էդ ժամանակ Մանուկյանի հետ։


Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ոչնչություն է, դա արդեն պարզ է - բայց եկեք չմոռանանք, որ հենց 96 թ-ի ընտրություններում սկզիբ դրվեց նտրակեղծարարության այլանդակ երևույթին:

----------

Վիշապ (01.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ոչնչություն է, դա արդեն պարզ է - բայց եկեք չմոռանանք, որ հենց 96 թ-ի ընտրություններում սկզիբ դրվեց նտրակեղծարարության այլանդակ երևույթին:


Լու՞րջ ես ասում։ Մինչև էդ ընտրակեղծարարություն ոչ եղել էր, ոչ էլ որևէ մեկը լսել էր դրա մասին։ Լևոնը հնարեց։

Ապեր, ասում եմ, եթե քննվի, շատ բան կպարզվի։ Նենց բաներ, քր մեկը դու մանթո կմնաս էա ասծաիդ համար։ 

Բայց թարգենք, էս թեման ոչ 96ի մասին ա, ոչ էլ ընտրակեղծարարության։

----------

Gayl (01.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Լու՞րջ ես ասում։ Մինչև էդ ընտրակեղծարարություն ոչ եղել էր, ոչ էլ որևէ մեկը լսել էր դրա մասին։ Լևոնը հնարեց։
> 
> Ապեր, ասում եմ, եթե քննվի, շատ բան կպարզվի։ Նենց բաներ, քր մեկը դու մանթո կմնաս էա ասծաիդ համար։ 
> 
> Բայց թարգենք, էս թեման ոչ 96ի մասին ա, ոչ էլ ընտրակեղծարարության։


Ոնց կարա դրա նմանը մաքուրով կրի: Վանոի ասած Լևոնը սպառել էր իրեն, բայց մեկա Մանուկյանը համ ջէր կարա համ էլ չպիտի անցներ:

----------


## Lion

Դե մինչ էլ էլ էր Լևոնը՝ 1996-ից առաջ: Սենց թե ընենց Լևոնի վզին է մնում...

----------


## Chuk

> Դե մինչ էլ էլ էր Լևոնը՝ 1996-ից առաջ: Սենց թե ընենց Լևոնի վզին է մնում...


Ապ, քեզ վեբ հարց ու պատասխան թեմայում պատասխանել եմ, ավելի լավ ա գնա էդ նայի, էդ մոտդ ավելի լավ կարող ա ստացվի )))

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, ասածս էնա, տրամաբանական կապը պահի, էլի, գրվածքներումդ...

Լևոնից առաջ մենակ ինքն էր, սովետը հաշիվ չի, ընենց որ էն վերջին փաստարկդ չի անցնում...

----------

Ուլուանա (03.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, ասածս էնա, տրամաբանական կապը պահի, էլի, գրվածքներումդ...
> 
> Լևոնից առաջ մենակ ինքն էր, սովետը հաշիվ չի, ընենց որ էն վերջին փաստարկդ չի անցնում...


Ապ ջան, Սովետն էլ հաշիվ, Մանուկյանի ընտրակեղծիքներն էլ են հաշիվ, Սերժիկ ընդ co.-ի Լևոնի գլխին սարքելն էլ ա հաշիվ։ Էս Լևոնին արդարացում չի,որտև քրպես նախագահ պիտի դեմն առնել կարողանար։ Բայց եա շատ եմ ուզում քր էս ամեն ինչը հստակ բացահայտվի ու պատկերը հստականա։ Հա, գիտեմ, որ ես ապացուցել չեմ կարող ու որ մեկը դու էս գրածս կարդալով մտածելու ես, որ տուֆտում եմ։ Բայց ջայնամ, իրականությունը մի օր ՊԻՏԻ բացահայտվի։

----------


## Վիշապ

96-ի սեպտեմբերին ԼՏՊ-ն առնվազն Սովետաշենի ամբողջ գունդը մարտական զինամթերքով ու БРДМ-ներով մտցրել է Երևան, ես անձամբ վկա եմ (կուրսանտ էի Սովետաշենում, կուրսանտներին չհանեցին, զենք չունեինք ու պատրաստված չէինք)։ Գնդի հրամանատարը Հայկազ Բաղմանյանն էր, որ նախապես կուրսանտներիս շարեց ու սպառնաց, որ ԼՏՊ-ին ընտրենք, իսկ ընտրությունների ժամանակ էլ գնդապետները քվեաթերթիկները սեղանին դրած զինվորներին կանչում, մատով ցույց էին տալիս որտեղ ընտրել, ու բաց, ափաշքյարա ընտրություններ էին։ Մի քանի արտասահմանցի լրագրողուհիներ էլ կային, սրանց քաշքշել, ընտրատեղամասից դուրս էին շպրտել, շփոթված լացում էին։ ԼՏՊ-ի ժամանակ Վազգենը, Վանոն, ու մնացած բոլոր Մանվելանմանները բացարձակ իշխանություն ստացան, թե բանակի թիկունքում ու թե բանակում, դեմները խաղ չկար, կարային ցանկացածի, այդ թվում զինվորի ծեծելով սպանեին, իրենց գլխից մազ չպակասեր։ ԼՏՊ-ի ժամանակ էն աստիճանի խայտառակ բարդակ էր երկրում, որ ոչ արդար դատ կար, ոչ դատաստան։ Էս մասին վայթե էլի եմ գրել, մի հատ էլ գրեմ, չմոռանանք։ 
Ես անձամբ, ուզում եմ, որ ԼՏՊ-ին էլ դատեն, ու նստացնեն, գոնե մի երկու տարի հանդարտ խոհեր ունենա, գուցե կսկսի կամաց-կամաց իրականությունը հասկանալ, թե ինչքան դժբախտ էր ժողովուրդը մասնավորապես իրենց *ան*իշխանության պատճառով։ Օբյեկտիվորեն, պարզ է, որ Սովետի քանդվելուց հետո սուպեր-անհավատալի կլիներ, որ միանգամից երկիրը դառնար ազատ, արդար ու դեմոկրատական, բայց եղելիությունն ու իրերը էսքան բանից հետո պարտավոր ենք կոչել իրենց անուններով, հակառակ դեպքում մեզ ոչ մի թավշյա հեղափոխություն չի փրկի։

----------

boooooooom (01.08.2018), Lion (01.08.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (01.08.2018), Բարեկամ (02.08.2018), Ձայնալար (05.08.2018), Ուլուանա (03.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Էդ տարիներն անաչառ դիտարկելու համար լիքը հաչցերի պատասխաններ են պետք, մասնավորապես

- ովքե՞ր են եղել կեղծիք նախաձեռնեղները
- ճի՞շտ ա, որ իշխանության «թև» կար, որ Մանուկյանի օգտին էր կեղծում
- Ճի՞շտ ա, որ Մանուկյանենք կարուսելներ էին անում ու դրանց նկատմամբ աչք էր փակվում
- Բանակի խիստ մասնակի ներգրավումն օրենքի շրջանակում էր թե չէ
- Ով հարձակվեց ԱԺի վրա, ով տարավ բախման
- Ովքե՞ր ու ի՞նչ նպատակով էին Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հավատացրել, որ ինքը բացարձակ վստահություն ա վայելում ու իսկի նորմալ քարոզչության կարիք չունի
- Ովքե՞ր էին, որ նաև էս ընտրություն օգտագործեցին՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի 98ի հրաժարականին հասնելու
- Ժամանակի ընթացքում ո՞ր իդիոտն էր, որ պարզվեց լավ համագործակցում է Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ
- Ով չլսեց իրեն տրված հորդորին Ս.Ս.ի կռուգի կողմից, հրահանգեց կրակել միայն օդ ու բախումն ու արյունահեղությունը կանխել

ու սենց լիքը հարցերի պատասխաններ են պետք։ Սրանցից ոչ մեկը Լևոնին չի արդարացնում.նախագահն ինքն էր։ Բայց ով էս հարցերն անտեսում ա, ապա մեղմ ասած անաչառ չի։

----------

Gayl (01.08.2018)

----------


## Lion

> Ապ ջան, Սովետն էլ հաշիվ, Մանուկյանի ընտրակեղծիքներն էլ են հաշիվ, Սերժիկ ընդ co.-ի Լևոնի գլխին սարքելն էլ ա հաշիվ։ Էս Լևոնին արդարացում չի,որտև քրպես նախագահ պիտի դեմն առնել կարողանար։ Բայց եա շատ եմ ուզում քր էս ամեն ինչը հստակ բացահայտվի ու պատկերը հստականա։ Հա, գիտեմ, որ ես ապացուցել չեմ կարող ու որ մեկը դու էս գրածս կարդալով մտածելու ես, որ տուֆտում եմ։ Բայց ջայնամ, իրականությունը մի օր ՊԻՏԻ բացահայտվի։


Լևոնը չէր ուզում, անպետք Սերժը ընտրություններ իր օգտին կեղծեց - չհավատացի:

Վերջին պոստի պահով՝ եթե նույնիսկ Լևոնին էդքանով խաբել էին, ինչը հարց է, ապա այդ պարագայում նա առնվազն ոչ կոմպետենտ ղեկավար է եղել:

----------

Գաղթական (01.08.2018), Ուլուանա (03.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Լիոն իմ արև Չուկի փոխարեն ես եմ նեռվայնանում: Չես զգում, որ իմֆոի մեծ պակաս ունես ու էդ խաղերին ծանոթ չես: Չես զգում, որ Չուկը շատ բան գիտի, բայց չի կարողանում գրի: Ախպեր ջան ընտրակաշառք էլ բաժանվել ու շատ հայտնի մարդու կողմից ով էդ քայլից հետո ամերիկայից հետ չէր գալիս, ախպերս անցի էս թեման:

----------


## Lion

Կամ լուրջ ես ասում, կամ էլ ընենց նուրբ ես կատակում, որ ես վստահ չեմ, որ... կատակում ես:

Եթե կատակում ես՝ անցա, իսկ եթե լուրջ՝ կսպասեմ արդյունքների բացահայտմանը:

Ցավն էնա, որ հետագա այլանդակությունների հիմքը հենց Լևոնը դրեց ու դրա համար, չնայած ինքն արդեն վաղուց պատմություն է, այս թեման դեռևս ցավացնումա...

----------


## Chuk

> Լևոնը չէր ուզում, անպետք Սերժը ընտրություններ իր օգտին կեղծեց - չհավատացի:
> 
> Վերջին պոստի պահով՝ եթե նույնիսկ Լևոնին էդքանով խաբել էին, ինչը հարց է, ապա այդ պարագայում նա առնվազն ոչ կոմպետենտ ղեկավար է եղել:


Ես կակռազ չասեցի, թե իր օգտին։

----------


## Chuk

հ.գ. Լևոնի օգտին էլ են խախտումներ եղել։ Բայց էնտեղ շատ խառը խաղ էր գնում։

Ու հա, էս հարցում ինքն իրեն որպես ղեկավար կոմպետենտ չի դրսևորել, ցավոք։

----------


## Արշակ

> Հակառակ դեպքում ես ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու Սարգսյանն այդքան հեշտ հրաժարվեց իշխանությունից։ Որովհետև արդեն զրկվել էր՝ ի դեմս Ռուսաստանի աջակցության։ ՈՒ նաև՝ ինչու՞ էր պետք ձերբակալել Նիկոլին, իսկ հետո ձեռքսեղմումով /ԿԿ-ն/ ազատ արձակել։


Փորձեմ քեզ տարօրինակ թվացող հարցերին ավելի պարզ բացատրություններ տալ, քան քո առաջարկած գեոպոլիտիկ դավադրությունների թեզը  :Smile:  
Եթե հիշում ես, Նիկոլն էր պնդել, որ բանակցությունները պիտի ուղիղ եթերով ու լրագրողների ներկայությամբ լինեն ու հանդիպման հենց սկզբում առաջին նախադասությունը որ Սերժն ասեց սա էր․ «անկեղծ ասած ես այնքան էլ լավ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե լրագրողների ներկայությամբ ինչպես պետք է բանակցենք, ․․․»։ 
Ստեղից պարզ ա դառնում Նիկոլին ձերբակալելու պատճառներից մեկը՝ քանի որ Նիկոլը երկու ոտը մի կոշիկի մեջ դրած, բացեիբաց հրաժարվեց փակ բանակցություններից, Սերժին «այլ բան չէր մնում» քան Նիկոլին առևանգել–ձերբակալել, որպեսզի ստիպի փակ ֆորմատով բանակցել, ընդ որում, ձերբակալված Նիկոլի համար հոգեբանորեն ճնշող միջավայրում, դրսում կատարվողի մասին ինֆորմացիայից կտրված՝ առանց իմանալու էդ պահին դրսում տրամադրություններն ու թե ինչքան աջակցություն ունի։ Իսկ ազատ արձակեց, երբ բանակցություններն ավարտվեցին ու համաձայնության եկան (իր հրաժարականի շուրջ, չնայած կարծում եմ ձերբակալման պահին ավելի շահավետ արդյունքի հույս ուներ)։ 

Ձերբակալման մյուս պատճառը, որը նաև բացատրում ա, թե ինչու ՍՍ–ն «էդքան հեշտ» հրաժարվեց` շարժումը բռնի ուժով ճնշելն էր իհարկե։ 
Շարժման սկզբում ոստիկանությունը ահագին զուսպ էր գործում, քանի որ վերջին մի քանի տարիների փորձը ցույց էր տալիս, որ սովորաբար կարիք չկա հանրահավաքները բռնի ուժով ճնշել ու հետո ուժ կիրառելու համար քննադատության ենթարկվել․ ավելի լավ ա ուղղակի վերահսկել, մի տեղում մարդկանց կուտակված պահել, ու մի քանի օր կանգնելով ու հաջողություն չգրանցելով, մարդիկ հոգնում են, էներգիան մարում ա, բողոքավորները քիչ–քիչ ցրվում են տներով։ Թե ինչի մարդիկ էս անգամ չցրվեցին տներով, այլ պատմություն ա․ շատ հստակ պատճառներ կային, որ կարամ մանրամասն հիմնավորեմ, եթե հետաքրքրում ա։

Ինչևէ, ապրիլի 22–ին, երբ արդեն ակնհայտ էր, որ կոշտ միջոցների չդիմելով շարժումը չի մարում, ավելի ու ավելի մեծ թափ ա հավաքում, ՍՍ–ն բաց բանակցությունների ժամանակ փորձեց արդեն «մարտի 1-ով» սպառնալ, այսինքն՝ որ զենքով ու զորքով, ցուցարարների վրա կրակելով շարժումը կճնշի ու որպես առաջին գործնական քայլ Նիկոլին ու շարժման մյուս կազմակերպիչներին ձերբակալեց։ Բայց մարտի 1–ով սպառնալն ու ձերբակալությունները իր սպասածի հակառակ էֆեկտն ունեցան՝ էլ ավելի կատաղացրեցին ժողովրդին․ փողոց դուրս եկած մարդկանց քանակը էականորեն մեծացավ, մեկը մյուսի հետևից շարժմանը միացան տարբեր հանրահայտ դեմքեր, որոնք սենց իրավիճակներում կամ լռում էին կամ ռեժիմի կողմն անցնում։ Վերջին ակորդը երևի էն եղավ, որ զորամասերից մեկից զինվորները միացան շարժմանը, ընդն որում, ինչքան հիշում եմ լրատվությունից, տարբեր բարձրաստիճան զինվորականներ իմանալով էդ մասին փորձել էին համոզել զինվորներին չլքել զորամասը, բայց չէր հաջողվել։ էդ արդեն նշանակում էր, որ նույնիսկ զորքի վրա կանտրոլը ձեռից գնում ա (ենթադրում եմ զորքի ու ինչ–որ չափով նաև ոստիկանության վրա կանտրոլը կորցնելու ոչ էդքան հանրայնորեն երևացող այլ սիգնալներ էլ կային)։ 
Կարծում էդ պահին արդեն ակնհայտ էր, որ բռնի ուժով հարցը չի լուծվի։ Նման փորձի դեպքում իրավիճակը լրիվ անկառավարելի կարող էր դառնալ՝ իր համար շատ ավելի վտանգավոր հետևանքներով, քան եղավ հրաժարականի դեպքում։ 
Նենց որ կարծում եմ Սերժը էդքան էլ հեշտ չհրաժարվեց իշխանությունից, ուղղակի ռեալ այլ խելքին մոտ տարբերակ չէր մնացել։ ՈՒ ՍՍ–ն ընտրեց քիչ թե շատ ապահով պարտությունը, քան ոտով գլխով քցվելը կրակի մեջ, որից սաղ–սալամաթ դուրս գալու շանսը ձգտում էր զրոյի։

Իսկ էդ ընթացքում Ռուսաստանի սպասվածից ավելի զուսպ դիրքորոշումը կարծում եմ ավելի շատ էդ պահի մի շարք հանգամանքներ հաշվի առնելու, իրավիճակը ծանրութեթև անելու, հնարավոր զարգացումները գնահատելու արդյունք էր, քան էդ աստիճանի չորով անդրկուլիսյան պայմանավորվածության, ոնց դու ես ներկայացնում  :Smile:  չնայած Ռուսաստանի հետ շփումներ երկու կողմից էլ իհարկե կային։
Այսինքն՝ ամեն դեպքում Պուտինին ձեռ էր տալիս ՍՍ–ի պես Հայաստանի ղեկավար ունենալ, քան՝ Նիկոլի, ու սկզբում որոշ զգույշ փորձեր արեցին ՍՍ–ին աջակցել, բայց հասկացան, որ ստեղծված իրավիճակում ՍՍ–ին չորով աջակցելը բարդ ու ռիսկային ա, ու որոշեցին որ ավելի լավ ա չխառնվել ու հաղթող Նիկոլի հետ լեզու գտնել։

----------

Gayl (02.08.2018), Բարեկամ (02.08.2018), Շինարար (02.08.2018), Ուլուանա (03.08.2018), Տրիբուն (02.08.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Արշակ ջան, շնորհակալ եմ բացատրությանդ համար, էն, ինչ որ գրել էիր, նույնպես իմ տպավորությունն էր հեղափոխության օրերին ու դրանից հետո։ Մանավանդ որ բախտ ունեցա ականատես լինելու էդ ամենին սկզբից մինչև վերջ, ու հա, կար էդ տպավորությունը՝ համոզմունքին մոտ, որ դա միմիայն ու բացարձակ ժողովրդի հաղթանակն էր։ Թեև դեռ որոշ հարցերի պատասխաններ անորոշ էին․ օրինակ, ինչու՞ Սերժը հիշեցրեց մարտի մեկի մասին, է՞դ աստիճան չմտածված ու հիմար քայլ, որ ավելի էր բորբոքելու արդեն հարյուր հազարով դուրս եկած ժողովրդին, ո՞նց դա կարող էր չտեսնել ու չհասկանալ, ու հետո՝ դա հայտարարելուց հետո արդեն անհնար էր լինելու իր համար հանելու զորքը/ոստիկանությունը ժողովրդի դեմ, որովհետև արդեն փաստացիորեն ինքն իրեն նախամեղադրեց։ 
Ուղղակի հիմա, վերհիշելով դեպքերի ընթացքը, ես, այնուամենայնիվ, լրիվ չեմ բացառում Ռուսաստանի ազդեցությունն էս ամենին։ Հիշենք, որ մինչ հրաժարականը ԿԿ-ն էլ, Սերժն էլ, ու էլի մարդիկ վերևներից, գնացին մի օրով Մոսկվա, հետ եկան։
Չգիտեմ։ Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ գրածդ ծայրից-ծայր ճիշտ ա, բայց մեզ մատուցված ինֆոյի կամ տեսածի ամեն ինչին չի, որ միանշանական բացատրություն ա տալիս, ու քեզնից անկախ մտքումդ սկսում են զարգանալ այլ վերսիաներ էլ․․․ Եսիմ։

----------


## Gayl

Բարեկամ ջան էդքան խի ես խորանում?
Ով կասեր, որ Սերժը կասի էլ չեմ առաջադրվի, բայց խոստումը կդրժի, որի արդյունքում տասնյակ հազարավոր մարդիկ դուրս կգան փողոց: Երևի ուզեցելա մարտի 1 ով մի ողջ ազգի վախացնի, բայց հակառակն եղավ:
Եթե անգամ պայմանավորվածություն ա եղել ապա մեկը ես թքած ունեմ, որտև Նիկոլը էսօր Քոչա բանտարկում, Ս.Ս. ի ազգուտակին ա հանում օդերով ու ոպշմ ինքդ ես տեսնում ինչա կատարվում: 
Բայց ամեն դեպքում իմ կարծիքով այս հաղթանակը հայ ժողովրդի վաստակն ա ու էս անգամ իրանք չկարողացան ռուսին վրեքներս քսի տան:

----------

Բարեկամ (02.08.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> ՀՀ երկրորդ նախագահ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը մոտ մեկ շաբաթ է՝ որպես մեղադրյալ գտնվում է կալանքի տակ: «Ժողովուրդ» օրաթերթին հայտնի է դարձել, որ Քոչարյանը պահվում է «Երևան կենտրոն» ՔԿՀ-ում, որը հանրությանը հայտնի է «ԿԳԲ-ի պադվալ» անվամբ: Ուշագրավն այն է, որ մինչ օրս կալանավորված հայտնի պաշտոնյաները ևս տարվել են այնտեղ: Իսկ ՀՀ երկրորդ նախագահի դեպքում իրավիճակը այլ է:
> Թերթին հասած տեղեկությունների համաձայն` Քոչարյանը խնդրել է, որ եթե իրեն կալանավորեն, ապա տեղափոխեն այնպիսի խուց, որտեղ որևէ այլ անձ չլինի, և նա ցանկանում է այդ խցում մենակ մնալ: Ըստ էության նրա՝ նախկին նախագահ լինելու գործոնն էլ պատճառ է դարձել, որ իրավապահները բավարարել են խնդրանքը: *Մինչ այդ, Քոչարյանի պաշտպանները հայտարարել են, թե նա հարմարվել է այնտեղի պայմաններին, զբաղվում է սպորտով, նաև շարունակում է գիրք գրելը:*


Ի՜նչ իդեալական կերպար ա կերտվում, է՛։ 
Ու հետաքրքիր ա, թե էդ որ պայմաններին ա հարմարվել, որ զբաղվում ա սպորտով․ տրինաժոռներ, օլիմպիական լողավազան, հրաձգարա՞ն․․․ 
Իսկ գիրքը լրիվ զավեշտ ա, տեսնես ի՞նչ լեզվով ա գրում, երկու բառ հայերեն չէր կարողանում նորմալ կապել հարցազրույցի ժամանակ։

----------


## Gayl

Էս ինչ ա կատարվում? Էս ինչ լրատվական տեռոր ա? Էս ազգի մեջ էսքան բոզի վաստակ կա?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի՜նչ իդեալական կերպար ա կերտվում, է՛։ 
> Ու հետաքրքիր ա, թե էդ որ պայմաններին ա հարմարվել, որ զբաղվում ա սպորտով․ տրինաժոռներ, օլիմպիական լողավազան, հրաձգարա՞ն․․․ 
> Իսկ գիրքը լրիվ զավեշտ ա, տեսնես ի՞նչ լեզվով ա գրում, երկու բառ հայերեն չէր կարողանում նորմալ կապել հարցազրույցի ժամանակ։


Սողոմոնյան ասում ա "...շարունակում է գիրք գրել"։ Ասել կուզի, արդեն մի քանի գիրք գրել ա։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Սողոմոնյան ասում ա "...շարունակում է գիրք գրել"։ Ասել կուզի, արդեն մի քանի գիրք գրել ա։


աբսալու՛տնը (c)

----------


## Lion

Հիշում եմ, ու շատ էի վատ զգացել էդ խոսքից ժամանակին, որ ինչ որ մեկի հարցին Լևոնի մասին, ինչ որ տեղ 2007 թ-ին մարդամեկն հեգնական ասել էր՝ թող գնա, գիրք գրի...

----------

Վիշապ (04.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիշում եմ, ու շատ էի վատ զգացել էդ խոսքից ժամանակին, որ ինչ որ մեկի հարցին Լևոնի մասին, ինչ որ տեղ 2007 թ-ին մարդամեկն հեգնական ասել էր՝ թող գնա, գիրք գրի...


Մեռնեմ, թե Քոչարյանը կարա այբուբենը անգիր ասի։ Կարող ա կարդալով էլ չասի, իմ արեվ։

----------

Life (04.08.2018), Վիշապ (04.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Ես դեռ չեմ նայել (հիմա եմ պատրաստվում), իսկ դու՞ք.

----------

Life (04.08.2018), Վիշապ (04.08.2018), Տրիբուն (04.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս բեսին կալանքից բաց թողնելու համար ԱՄՆ կոնգրեսմենների ստորագրություններն էլ չի փրկի, ուր մնաց ՀՀԿ-ական պատգամավորներինը։ 

ՀՔԾ պետը մանրամասներ է ներկայացրել «հույժ գաղտնի 0038 հրամանի» մասին




> ՀՔԾ պետի տեղեկացմամբ՝ նույն՝ 0038 հրամանի 3-րդ կետով նախատեսված է եղել *ստեղծված բարձր շարժունակության ստորաբաժանումները համալրել առավել պատրաստված, հոգեբանորեն կայուն սպաներով եւ ենթասպաներով, նրանց կազմակերպել ըստ դասակների, յուրաքանչյուրը՝ 30 հոգի, եւ զինել հրաձգային զենքերով*. «Ինձ մոտ տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ կազմավորել են հատուկ խմբեր, որոնք պետք է ինչ-որ դիվերսիոն գործողություններ իրականացնեին թշնամու թիկունքում»:

----------

Chuk (04.08.2018), Life (04.08.2018), Գաղթական (04.08.2018), Վիշապ (04.08.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինձ դուր է գալիս մեղադրող կողմի տակտիկան: Կոնկրետ մի հատ փաստի վրա են սևռվել, որը հազար ձևի ապացույցներ ունի ու որը հազար տոկոսով սահմանադրության խախտում է, մնացածը՝ ընտրություններ կեղծել, մեքենայություններ, երկրի ռեսուրսների մսխում և այլն, լիքը զավզակությունների աղբյուր կլիներ, իսկ էս պահով հանրապետականները պիտի լեզւները մտցնեն քամակները:

----------

Chuk (04.08.2018), Գաղթական (04.08.2018), Տրիբուն (04.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես դեռ չեմ նայել (հիմա եմ պատրաստվում), իսկ դու՞ք.


Ես նայել եմ, ու բացի նրանից որ մեղադրանքը շատ լավ հիմնավորված ա երևում, համ էլ էս պահը ահագին ուրախացրեց։ 

Արմեն Գեւորգյանին մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել




> Սասուն Խաչատրյանի խոսքով, Արմեն Գևորգյանը մեկ այլ պաշտոնյայի հետ փորձել է ճնշում գործադրել Վալերի Պողոսյանի վրա: Նա մեղադրվում է արդարադատության իրականացմանը խոչընդոտելու մեջ, 332 հոդվածի 3-ևրդ մասով, ծանր հանցանք է և մինչև 6 տարվա ազատազրկում է նախատեսվում:

----------

Chuk (04.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ոնց հասկանում եմ էսօր ա վճռաբեկի նիստը ? Հաստատ ա ?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ դուր է գալիս մեղադրող կողմի տակտիկան: Կոնկրետ մի հատ փաստի վրա են սևռվել, որը հազար ձևի ապացույցներ ունի ու որը հազար տոկոսով սահմանադրության խախտում է, մնացածը՝ ընտրություններ կեղծել, մեքենայություններ, երկրի ռեսուրսների մսխում և այլն, լիքը զավզակությունների աղբյուր կլիներ, իսկ էս պահով հանրապետականները պիտի լեզւները մտցնեն քամակները:


Ու պաշտպանների էսօրվա ասուլիսից էլ հասկացվեց, որ իրոք ճիշտ տակտիկայա: Շատ թույլ են պաշտպանական կողմի փաստարկները ... հրաման ա տրվել ստեղծել զինված խմբեր, որ բանակը չներգրավվի քաղաքական գործընթացների մեջ  :Smile:  երկաթյա տրամաբանություն ա:

----------

Lion (04.08.2018), Վիշապ (04.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Ու պաշտպանների էսօրվա ասուլիսից էլ հասկացվեց, որ իրոք ճիշտ տակտիկայա: Շատ թույլ են պաշտպանական կողմի փաստարկները ... հրաման ա տրվել ստեղծել զինված խմբեր, որ բանակը չներգրավվի քաղաքական գործընթացների մեջ  երկաթյա տրամաբանություն ա:


0038 հրամանը շատ ոռի փաստաթուղթա ու իրավաբանները օդի մեջ խոսալուց բացի ուրիշ բան չեն կարող անել:

----------

Տրիբուն (04.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոնց հասկանում եմ էսօր ա վճռաբեկի նիստը ? Հաստատ ա ?


Չէ, էսօր չի, մյուս շաբաթ ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սկսել եմ ինքս իմ հետ ակտիվ շփվել  :Smile:  լավ չե՞ս, արա

----------

Գաղթական (04.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Իրավաբաններից ամենա ցինիկը ոմց ասեց? Հասարակությունը կհամոզվի, որ նախագահին էսքան տարիների ընթացքում խաբել են:ճճ

----------


## Gayl

> Սկսել եմ ինքս իմ հետ ակտիվ շփվել  լավ չե՞ս, արա


Խի ես խփում?  բացատրի կհասկանա :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (04.08.2018), Ձայնալար (05.08.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սկսել եմ ինքս իմ հետ ակտիվ շփվել  լավ չե՞ս, արա


Կարար ավելի վատ լիներ..
Հլը պատկերացրու, որ ինքդ քո հետ պասիվ շփվեյիր..

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ու պաշտպանների էսօրվա ասուլիսից էլ հասկացվեց, որ իրոք ճիշտ տակտիկայա: Շատ թույլ են պաշտպանական կողմի փաստարկները ... հրաման ա տրվել ստեղծել զինված խմբեր, որ բանակը չներգրավվի քաղաքական գործընթացների մեջ  երկաթյա տրամաբանություն ա:


Էս անասունների մոտ սաղ բառերի իմաստները կամ ինվերսված են, կամ լղոզված՝ «հստակը» «անորոշ» է ու հակառակը, «տրամաբանությունը» «անտրամաբանական» է ու հակառակը, «փաստը» «ապացույց» չի, «առկան» «բացակա» է, «փաստարկը» «մութ ձևակերպումներ» ա ու տենց շարունակ, լրիվ էս անեկդոտի պես։
- ապեր Էսօր երեքշաբթի ա՞, թե՞ ձմեռ։
- չգիտեմ, ես հեծանիվով եմ։

----------

Տրիբուն (05.08.2018)

----------


## varo987

Պաշտպանական կողմի արգումենտները ավելի լավն են. Ասում են Լևոնը փորձելա տապալի սահմանադրական կարգը ներգրավելով Երկրապահին ու բանակի պաշտպանության փոխնախարներ Մանվել Գրիգորյանի ու Գագիկ Մելքոնյանի միջոցով.
Լիքը երկրապահեր դատվել են հենց սահմանադրական կարգը բռնի տապալելու հոդվածով ու մեծ քանակի ապօրինի զենք ունենալու համար մասնավորապես Սասուն Միքաելյան, Մյասնիկ Մալխասյան, Վարդան Մալխասյան.
Իրանք բոլորը մինչև ընտրությունները հանրապետական էին ու այսպես ասած ծծում էին ժողվրդի արյունը 96-ինել ակտիվ մասնակցել էին կարգի բռնի տապալմանը.
2008-ին Լևոնը բոլորին պաշտոններ են խոսք տվել, բայց 2008ին չստացվեց ու պաշտոն ստանալու փոխարեն հայտնվեցին ուղղիչ աշխատանքային գաղութում.

Զինված խմբերը ստեղծվել են անհրաժեշտության դեպքում Մանվելի խառնվելու դեպքում իրան զինաթափելու/ ոչնչացնելու համար.
Էտ վերջինը չեն ասում, ասում են թող Սասունը գնա փորփրի գտնի ինչի համար են էտ խմբերը ստեղծվել. Երբ որ կոնկրետ կգտնի ու ապացույցներ կհրապարկի իրան կպատասխանենք.


ՀՔԾ-ն ի դեմս Սասունի հին պլաստինկենա միացրել, ասումա լիքը ապացույցներ ունենք բայց գաղտնիքա չենք ասի նախաքննությունա ընթանում, մարդասպաններինել հուսով եմ կգտնենք. Ու տենց մի 5տարի:

Մինչև նորից իշխանություն փոխվի ու նորից սկսեն մարտի 1-ը բացահայտել, նորից Նիկոլին բռնեն էս անգամ 2018-ին սահմանադրական կարգը տապալելու համար.
Ու տենց կռուգով :Wink: )

----------


## Gayl

Բժիշկ դու ես?

----------


## Life

> Պաշտպանական կողմի արգումենտները ավելի լավն են. Ասում են Լևոնը փորձելա տապալի սահմանադրական կարգը ներգրավելով Երկրապահին ու բանակի պաշտպանության փոխնախարներ Մանվել Գրիգորյանի ու Գագիկ Մելքոնյանի միջոցով.
> Լիքը երկրապահեր դատվել են հենց սահմանադրական կարգը բռնի տապալելու հոդվածով ու մեծ քանակի ապօրինի զենք ունենալու համար մասնավորապես Սասուն Միքաելյան, Մյասնիկ Մալխասյան, Վարդան Մալխասյան.
> Իրանք բոլորը մինչև ընտրությունները հանրապետական էին ու այսպես ասած ծծում էին ժողվրդի արյունը 96-ինել ակտիվ մասնակցել էին կարգի բռնի տապալմանը.
> 2008-ին Լևոնը բոլորին պաշտոններ են խոսք տվել, բայց 2008ին չստացվեց ու պաշտոն ստանալու փոխարեն հայտնվեցին ուղղիչ աշխատանքային գաղութում.
> 
> Զինված խմբերը ստեղծվել են անհրաժեշտության դեպքում Մանվելի խառնվելու դեպքում իրան զինաթափելու/ ոչնչացնելու համար.
> Էտ վերջինը չեն ասում, ասում են թող Սասունը գնա փորփրի գտնի ինչի համար են էտ խմբերը ստեղծվել. Երբ որ կոնկրետ կգտնի ու ապացույցներ կհրապարկի իրան կպատասխանենք.
> 
> 
> ...

----------

Տրիբուն (05.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Եթե փաստաբանները ճիշտ են ու Մանվելն ու Մելքոնյանը իրենց իրավասություններն անցնելով փորձել են միջամտել, ապա նախկին իշխանությունները 10 տարի ունեին վերջիններիս պատասխանատվություն ենթարկելու համար, մանավանդ եթե հաշվի ես առնում Մանվելի հետ կապված վերջին «բացահայտումները»։ Ոչ միայն էդ 2 գեներալներին, այլև Տեր-Պետրոսյանին։ Չի արվել շատ հասարակ պատճառով. փաստաբանների ասածը շարքային մուտիլովկա է։

2008ին Լևոնը հանդիպել է այս 2 գեներալների հետ մեկ թեմայով. տեղյակ էր, որ բանակը խռնված է քաղաքական պրոցեսներին, կոչ էր արել իրենց հեղինակությունն օգտագործելով կանխել բանակի ապօրինի ներքաշումը քաղաքական պրոցեսներին։ 

Բոլոր էն մարդիկ (քաղաքական գործիչներ, փաստաբաններ) փորձում են թեման շեղել Լևոնի վրա, հստակ գիտեն, որ մուտիլովկա են անում։ Ցավոք ժողովրդի նեջ կուտ ուտողներ կան։

----------


## Chuk

Մի քանի փաստ.

1. Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կողմնակիցներից հարյուրավոր անձինք բերման են ենթարկվել, տասնյակները կալանավորվել, դատապարտվել, ձերբակալվել, նստել։

2. Այս տասնյակ դատավորաթյուններից որևէ մեկում չի եղել բանակի ներգրավման փաստ, հասարակ պատճառով. նման բան գոյություն չունիմ

3. Տասնյակ դատավարաթյուններից որևէ մեկում չի եղել անգամ դատապարտվողի կողմից զենք կրելու փաստ, հասարակ պատճառով. տեղի էր ունենում խաղաղ ցույց, մասնակիցներից որևէ մեկը զինված չէր, բախման գնալու որևէ միտք չկար։ Շարժման նպատակն էր խաղաղ ցույցերով հնարավորություն տալ Սահմանադրական Դատարանին զերծ մնալ իշխանական ճնշումներից։

4. Տասնյակ դատավարություններին հետևողները ակնհայտ տեսել են, որ մեղադրանքները շինծու են, գրեթե բոլոր գործերը ներկայումս մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական դատարանում են ու ՀՀն դեռ ցավոք պատասխան է տալու շինծու դատավարությունների համար։

5. Բանակի ներգրավվածությունը իշխանության կողմից հստակ է երևում 0038 հրամանով։ Սա կարող է փաստել նաև էդ շրջանում ծառայած ցանկացած քաղաքացի, օրինակ՝ ես։

6. Գեներալ Մանվելն ու գեներալ Մելքոնյանը պետք է փորձեին բանակը հետ պահել ապօրինի օգտագործումից։ Սակայն իշխանությունը նրանց հերն անիծել ու ջախջախել էր դեռ մինչ 0038 հրամանի տարածումը։ Այսինքն ցանկացած խոսք, որ դրանով իբր փորձել են հակազդել էս երկու գեներալների վրա՝ շարքային մուտիլովկա ա։ Իրանց վրա արդեն հակազդել էին ուրիշ մեթոդներով։ 0038 հրամանթվ պետք է հակազդեին միայն ու միայն խաղաղ ցուցարարների վրա, երկիրը բերելով ընդհուպ մինչ քաղաքացիական պատերազմի վտանգի, զինվորին հանելով իր եղբոր, ծնողի, զավակի դեմ. ու սա միայն ավազակապետական ռեժիմը պահելու, սեփական իշխանությունը պահելու համար. ցանկացած այլ խոսք հասարակ մուտիլովկա ու շառլատանություն է։

7. Քոչարյանի մեղքն էնքան բացահայտ է, որ փաստաբանները այժմ չեն էլ ձգտում վերջինիս արդարացնել, պարզապես ուզում են հասարակությանը մոլորեցնել՝ մեղքի մի բաժինը հասարակության գիտակցության մեջ այլ ուղղությամբ շեղելով, մոռացության տալով, որ այլ ուղղությամբ մի ամբողջ դատավարական շղթա է ընթացել տարիներ շարունակ։

----------


## Gayl

Ես սկսել եմ մտածել էն ուղղությամբ, որ բախտներս բերեց ու 2008 ին հեղափոխություն չեղավ: Մանվելներ, Մելքոնյաններ, Ջհանգիրյաններ ու այլ ՀՀՇ կոռումպացված թալանչի շներ ովքեր Լևոնի կողքին էին ու եթե հեղափոխություն լիներ ապա դրանք անմասն չէին մնալու, նորից ու նորից պռախոդ կերած ֆռֆռալու էին, որտև Լևոնը թույլ նախագահա: Նիկոլին ու նրա պես արդար մարդկանց խաղից կհանեին և նորից շրջափակված կլինեինք բորենիներով: 
Մեկ էլ մի շատ լուրջ հարցի հետ կապված եմ սկսել մտածել: Մարտի մեկի առավոտյան ԿԿԲ_ն և այլ ուժեր մտան օպերա ու սկսեցին ջարդել վրաններում քնած կամ հանգստացող խաղաղ ցուցարարներին: Լևոնը և իր թիմը տեղյակ էր, որ նրանք գալու են, բայց տարածքը չէվակուացրեց, ԻՆՉՈՒ? Թողեց մարդիկ ջարդվեն, որ ազգը կատաղի, փրփրի?
Ես էլ եմ Լևոնին մեղադրում 10 զոհերի համար ու գրողը տանի ով ա ասել 10? Ինչ 10? Էդ թիվը համ իշխանությանն ա ձեռ տալիս համ էլ Լևոնին?

----------


## Lion

Փաստաբանների այս վերջին ասուլիսը շատ թույլ էր, կարծես ճնշված էին նախորդ օրը ՀՔԾ պետի տված հարցազրույցից...

----------


## Chuk

> Ես սկսել եմ մտածել էն ուղղությամբ, որ բախտներս բերեց ու 2008 ին հեղափոխություն չեղավ: Մամվելներ, Մելքոնյաններ, Ջհամգիրյաններ ու այլ ՀՀՇ կոռումպացված թալանչի շներ ովքեր Լևոնի կողքին էին ու եթե հեղափոխություն լիներ ապա դրանք անմասն չէին մնալու, նորից ու նորից պռախոդ կերած ֆռֆռալու էին, որտև Լևոնը թույլ նախագահա: Նիկոլին ու նրա պես արդար մարդկանց խաղից կհանեին և նորից շրջափակված կլինեինք բորենիներով: 
> Մեկ էլ մի շատ լուրջ հարցի հետ կապված եմ սկսել մտածել: Մարտի մեկի առավոտյան ԿԿԲ_ն և այլ ուժեր մտան օպերա ու սկսեցին ջարդել վրաններում քնած կամ հանգստացող խաղաղ ցուցարարներին: Լևոնը և իր թիմը տեղյակ էր, որ նրանք գակու են, բայց տարա0քը չէվակուացրեց, ԻՆՉՈՒ? Թողեց մարդիկ ջարդվեն, որ ազգը կատաղի, փրփրի?
> Ես էլ եմ Լևոնին մեղադրում 10 զոհերի համար ու գրողը տանի ով ա ասել 10? Ինչ 10? Էդ թիվը համ իշխանությանն ա ձեռ տալիս համ էլ Լևոնին?


Ինչի՞ Լևոնն ինքը մնաց հրապարակում։ 

Փաստորեն շառլատանները հասան նրան, որ մեկը դու էլ սկսես պատասխանատու համարել նաև Լևոնին։ Էդ էլ իրանց ուզածն ա։

Ապ ջան, 2008ին Լևոնի իշխանության գալու դեպքում բարդ օրեր էին լինելու, ոնց որ հիմա են բարդ օրեր։ Լևոնը սխալներ արել ա իրա կառավարման տարիներին, բայց թուլ չի եղել։ Ու էս անգամ ավելի հարուստ փորձով էր լինելու։։

Բայց դա չի էականը։ Թող ինքը թույլ նախագահ լիներ, բայց ժողովուրդը հաղթած լիներ։ Հենց սխալ բան աներ՝ ժողովուրդն իրան կհեռացներ։ Ոնց հիմա սխալի դեպքում կհեռացնի Նիկոլին։

----------

Տրիբուն (05.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Չուկ ախպեր հլա սպասի էէէ: Մանվելին խաղից հանել էր մինչև 0038 հրամանը? Այսինքն մինչև ամսի 23_ը: Ախպեր ես էլ գիտեմ, որ Ռուսաստանից գալու օրնա խաղից հանել անցյալում շատ ոռի հմցագարծություն դեմը դնելով:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բայց դա չի էականը։ Թող ինքը թույլ նախագահ լիներ, բայց ժողովուրդը հաղթած լիներ։ Հենց սխալ բան աներ՝ ժողովուրդն իրան կհեռացներ։ Ոնց հիմա սխալի դեպքում կհեռացնի Նիկոլին։


Էդքան միանշանակ չի:
Ժողովուդն ՈՒկրաինաում էլ հաղթեց, հետո Պորոշենկոյից հիասթափվեց ու էլ բան չարեց..

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ախպեր հլա սպասի էէէ: Մանվելին խաղից հանել էր մինչև 0038 հրամանը? Այսինքն մինչև ամսի 23_ը: Ախպեր ես էլ գիտեմ, որ Ռուսաստանից գալու օրնա խաղից հանել անցյալում շատ ոռի հմցագարծություն դեմը դնելով:


Չէ, մինչև ամսի 23ը հանել էր՝ այ էդ քո ասած հանցագործությունները դեմը դնելով, պլյուս գողագան բազառով։ Կարամ օրը ճշտեմ՝ արխիվները քանդռտելով։

----------


## Chuk

> Էդքան միանշանակ չի:
> Ժողովուդն ՈՒկրաինաում էլ հաղթեց, հետո Պորոշենկոյից հիասթափվեց ու էլ բան չարեց..


Էէէ հիմա էլ միանմանակ չի։ Բայց էդ  ա ձգտումն ու նպատակը։

----------


## Gayl

> Ինչի՞ Լևոնն ինքը մնաց հրապարակում։ 
> 
> Փաստորեն շառլատանները հասան նրան, որ մեկը դու էլ սկսես պատասխանատու համարել նաև Լևոնին։ Էդ էլ իրանց ուզածն ա։
> 
> Ապ ջան, 2008ին Լևոնի իշխանության գալու դեպքում բարդ օրեր էին լինելու, ոնց որ հիմա են բարդ օրեր։ Լևոնը սխալներ արել ա իրա կառավարման տարիներին, բայց թուլ չի եղել։ Ու էս անգամ ավելի հարուստ փորձով էր լինելու։։
> 
> Բայց դա չի էականը։ Թող ինքը թույլ նախագահ լիներ, բայց ժողովուրդը հաղթած լիներ։ Հենց սխալ բան աներ՝ ժողովուրդն իրան կհեռացներ։ Ոնց հիմա սխալի դեպքում կհեռացնի Նիկոլին։


Աաաա չէ մեռնիմ քէ Լևոնին 10 տարիա մեղադրում եմ: Ինքը մեղավորա, որ առավոտյան ժողովրդին ծեծեցին ու մեղավորա, որ գնաց փակվեց տանը: Հեսա կասես կխփեին, տո վրեն, թե չէին խփի, բա հրամանատարը զորքի թիկունքիցա շարժվում? Երկրապահի, ասալայի տղերքը անվտանգություն խոստացան:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, մինչև ամսի 23ը հանել էր՝ այ էդ քո ասած հանցագործությունները դեմը դնելով, պլյուս գողագան բազառով։ Կարամ օրը ճշտեմ՝ արխիվները քանդռտելով։


Հա էլի, եթե կարաս արխիվները փորփրի, որտև իմ իմանալով գալու օրը դրա էն մի թային կանչել ու վըրջնական դեմները դրելա, վերջում էլ ոտերի տակ ա թքել:

----------


## Chuk

> Աաաա չէ մեռնիմ քէ Լևոնին 10 տարիա մեղադրում եմ: Ինքը մեղավորա, որ առավոտյան ժողովրդին ծեծեցին ու մեղավորա, որ գնաց փակվեց տանը: Հեսա կասես կխփեին, տո վրեն, թե չէին խփի, բա հրամանատարը զորքի թիկունքիցա շարժվում? Երկրապահի, ասալայի տղերքը անվտանգություն խոստացան:


Ես դեռ կարամ հասկանամ 96 թվի համար մեղադրելը, 2008ի համար՝ չէ։

Մաքսիմում կարաս բարոյական պատասխանատվության հարց դնես, չնայած էդ էլ ա սխալ։

----------

Lion (05.08.2018), Տրիբուն (05.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես դեռ կարամ հասկանամ 96 թվի համար մեղադրելը, 2008ի համար՝ չէ։
> 
> Մաքսիմում կարաս բարոյական պատասխանատվության հարց դնես, չնայած էդ էլ ա սխալ։


Նկատի չունեի քրեական պատասխանատվություն: Հենց բարոյական ու հա:

----------


## Chuk

> Նկատի չունեի քրեական պատասխանատվություն: Հենց բարոյական ու հա:


Զահլա ունենամ, էդ թեմայով էլ երկար կգրեմ, կհիմնավորեմ, թե ինչքան սխալ ա իրա վրա էդ հարցով բարոյակամ պատասխանատվություն դնելը։ Բայց հիմա խորանանք քրեականի վրա ու ֆիքսենք, որ որևէ կերպ չի կարելի Քոչին ու Լևոնին նույն հարթության վրա դնել։

----------


## Gayl

> Զահլա ունենամ, էդ թեմայով էլ երկար կգրեմ, կհիմնավորեմ, թե ինչքան սխալ ա իրա վրա էդ հարցով բարոյակամ պատասխանատվություն դնելը։ Բայց հիմա խորանանք քրեականի վրա ու ֆիքսենք, որ որևէ կերպ չի կարելի Քոչին ու Լևոնին նույն հարթության վրա դնել։


Հա, եթե ինձանից ես ուզում լսես բնականաբար չի կարելի: Թալեաթի կիսատ գործերը իրականցնողնա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս varo987-ը ոնց որ ՀՀԿ-ի մեջ ՀՀԿ բացած լինի։

----------


## Gayl

> Էս varo987-ը ոնց որ ՀՀԿ-ի մեջ ՀՀԿ բացած լինի։


Կամ էլ տակը էնքան քաք կա, որ դողցնումա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լևոնին կարելի բարոյաքաղաքական անարգանքի սյունին գամել 96-ի համար, ու մեկ էլ 2008-ից հետո ժողովրդական շարժումը քելեխի վերածելու համար։ Իսկ մարտի 1-ի մեջ Լևոնին մեղարդելը նույն բանն ա, որ ժողովրդին մեղադրես ինքնասպանության մեջ, իսկ Ռոբին ու ՀՀԿ-օլիգարխիկ տականքին մի խոդով արդարացնես։ 

Ամեն դեպքում, էս պահին ռետրո կանխատեսումներ անելն անշնորհակալ գործ ա - իսկ ի՞նչ կլիներ, եթե 2008-ին շարժումը հաղթեր։ Եսիմ ինչ կլիներ։ Նաղդ կարանք ասենք, որ Սերժիկի պես դեբիլը նախագահ չէր լինի, ու էտ արդեն դրական կլիներ։  :LOL: 

Էս պահին կարևորն էն ա, որ Ռոբ-Սերժիկական ուժերը ոչ մի նույնիսկ փոքր հաջողություն չգրանցեն ու դաժե մի գրամ հույս չունենան, որ իրանք կարան վերադառնան։ Իսկ դրա համար պետք ա, որ Ռոբի մեղադրանքը շատ ուժեղ հիմնավորված լինի ու դատարանն էլ իրոք արդար ու անկախ որոշումներ կայացնի։

----------

Chuk (05.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կամ էլ տակը էնքան քաք կա, որ դողցնումա:


Չէ հա ․․ էն միշիկական 10.000 դրամանոց մի խոդանի պառաժ քցող տուֆտա մուտիլովկեք տարածողներից ա։ Չնայած հիմա կարծում եմ գները լավ ընկած կլինեն, երևի մի 1500-ով են անում։

----------

Gayl (05.08.2018)

----------


## Lion

> Ես դեռ կարամ հասկանամ 96 թվի համար մեղադրելը, 2008ի համար՝ չէ։
> 
> Մաքսիմում կարաս բարոյական պատասխանատվության հարց դնես, չնայած էդ էլ ա սխալ։


Լևոնին չսիրելով հանդերձ միանում եմ՝ 2008-ին ինքը առավելագույնը, այն էլ թեականորեն, բարոյական պատասխանատվության կրող էր...

----------

Chuk (05.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ մարտի 1-ի մեջ Լևոնին մեղարդելը նույն բանն ա, որ ժողովրդին մեղադրես ինքնասպանության մեջ, իսկ Ռոբին ու ՀՀԿ-օլիգարխիկ տականքին մի խոդով արդարացնես։


Համաձայն չեմ: Նիկոլը չկարողացավ վերահսկել իրավիճակը, իշանությունները ստրատեգիական քայլ կատարեցին և քաղաքապետարանի դիմաց հավաքված տասնյակ հազարավոր մարդկանց մասնատեցին ու հենց էդ պահից սկսված վերածվեց ամբոխի: Ով ինչ ուզում անում էր, չկար մեկը ով կստիպեր մարդկանց չհեռանալ տարածքից: Լևոնին ենթարկվում էին, բայց պապին տնից նստած լայվ հետևում էր ինչա կատարվում: Գտնվելով քաղաքապետարանի դիմաց անխոցելի էին: Դրանում համոզվեցին հենց իրենք, երբ փորձեցին մի քանի անգամ գրոհել, բայց չկարողացան: Հետո մարդիկ սկեցին լքել տարածքը ու թուլացավ էդ ուժը: Հենց էդ պահից սկսած սկսեցին գնդակահարել: 
Լևոնին մեղադրում եմ, որ չկառավարեց շարժումը, որի արդյունքում զոհեր ունեցանք:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, մարտի 1-ի գործով երկու կարևոր ու իրար հակասող  հիմնական վարկածներն են՝
1. Ընդդիմությունը զինված հեղաշրջման փորձ է արել, որը կանխվել է (չխորանանք, թե ոնց)
2. Բանակն օգտագործվել է ընդդիմության հավաքներն ու ակցիաները ցրելու նպատակներով

Ու ինչքան հասկանում եմ՝ առաջինի համար որպես վկայություն գոյություն ունեն ՌՔ-ի պաշտպանների ու Շարմազանովի ու Աշոծյանի մեկ էլ Ակումբի Վարոյի օդի մեջ արվող ենթադրություն-պնդումները, ավելի շուտ պրիմիտիվ մուտիլովկաները։
Երկրորդի համար որպես վկայություն գոյություն ունեն մի վախտ փաստեր՝ գրավոր հրաման, տեսաձայնագրություններ, պարկուճներ, և վերջապես պաշտոնական վարկածներով 10 զոհ ու 300-ից ավել վիրավոր, գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը՝ անզեն քաղաքացիներ, ու երևի մի 10000 ականատես։
Իմ կարծիքով, եթե անաչառ քննություն տարվի, հեչ դժվար չի կարևոր ներգրավված անձանց մի հատ էլ պարզելը, մի հատ էլ հանցաքննություն անելը, մի հատ էլ բոլոր ապացույցները հավաքելը, ու ՌՔ-ին առանձնապես ծանրացուցիչ հանգամանքներով ՀՀ սահմանադրական կարգը տապալելու համար առավելագույն սահմանաչափով պատժով դատապարտելը։ 

Սա շատ կարևոր պահ է, ու բխում է ՀՀ բոլոր քաղաքացիների շահերից, եթե չհաշվենք Շարմազանովի ու Աշոտյանի նման դեգեներատներին, որոնք իրենց սեփական երեխաների ապագան պատկերացնելու համար նման է, որ մտավոր պրոբլեմներ ունեն։ 
Մարդ պիտի էն աստիճանի դեբիլ լինի, որ էս ինֆորմացիոն դարում չկարողանա տեսնել, որ անարդարությունով ոչ մեկ կայուն առաջ չի գնացել, վերջում բոլորի քթից եկել ա։

----------

Chuk (05.08.2018), Life (05.08.2018), Շինարար (05.08.2018), Տրիբուն (05.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Սատանիկը սատկացրել ա: Փորձեմ էս թեմայով էս մի բանն էլ դնել ու էլ էս թեմային չանդրադառնալ.




> *Սաթենիկ Պետրոսյանը Ֆեյսբուքում գրում է.*
> 
> «Ոնց որ արդեն ժամանակն ա ոչ միայն հասկանալու, այլ նաեւ օգտվելու մանիպուլյացիոն մեխանիզմներից, որոնցով մեզ արդեն ինչքան ժամանակ ա քշում են աջ ու ձախ։
> 
> Ի՞նչ անել...
> 1. Եթե ձեր քաղաքական թիմից մեկին բռնել են
> - ստուգել հանրության տրամադրությունները, փորձել անցկացնել քաղբանտարկյալի տակ։ 
> - եթե առաջին եղանակը չի աշխատում, ապա միանգամից հիշել Լեւոնին, քանի որ ... ըըը... ոչ մի ռացիոնալ բացատրություն չի կարող լինել, թե ինչու ա էս մեթոդն աշխատում, բայց փաստ ա։
> - հենց Լեւոնի թեման արդեն հոգնացնում ա ֆեյսբուքաբնակներին, անցնել հողերի* թեմային։
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://ilur.am/news/view/69776.html

----------


## varo987

Իսկ մի գուցե ոչ թե ապացույցներ չկան, այլ տվյալ պահին ՀՔԾ-ն ինչ պատվերա ստացելա դրա մասինա ապացույցներ բերում.
Սասուն Միքայելյանի մոտից մի գումարտակի զենք են հանել, էտ ապացույց չի. 
Մասսայական անկարգությունների ժամանակ ոնց որ ասում են փլավ չեն բաժանում, Ֆրանսիայում աշխարհի չեմպիոնությունը տոնելուց ահագին զոհեր ու վիրավորներ եղան.


Իսկ ընդանրապես չես մտածում որ քեզ ավելի շատ քո սիրելի ամերիկան պիտի հետաքրքրի իրա թույն էկոլոգիայով բանով. Քո Տրամպերին, Օբամաներին, Բուշերին, Քլինթոններին դատելու մասին մտածի.
Քեզ մեկ չի օտար երկրում ովա սահմանադրական կարգը տապալում՞

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ մի գուցե ոչ թե ապացույցներ չկան, այլ տվյալ պահին ՀՔԾ-ն ինչ պատվերա ստացելա դրա մասինա ապացույցներ բերում.


10 տարի իշխանությունում եղող ուժն ինչի՞ չի բացահայտել դա: Էս հարցին ինքդ քեզ պատասխանի, անցի առաջ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մասսայական անկարգությունների ժամանակ ոնց որ ասում են փլավ չեն բաժանում, Ֆրանսիայում աշխարհի չեմպիոնությունը տոնելուց ահագին զոհեր ու վիրավորներ եղան.


Մի քիչ մարտական զենքով ցուցարար սպանելն էլ արդարացրու, էլի, հետաքրքիր ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Մի քիչ մարտական զենքով ցուցարար սպանելն էլ արդարացրու, էլի, հետաքրքիր ա:


Հա, բայց ճիշտ ա ասում, թարսի պես: Իսկապես մլիցեքը, օլիգարխների ուղարկած ախռաննիկներն ու օլիգարխների ուղարկած խուժան խմբերը բարիկադներից էն կողմ մասսայական անկարգություն էին անում: Անգամ տեսագրություններ գան:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, բայց ճիշտ ա ասում, թարսի պես: Իսկապես մլիցեքը, օլիգարխների ուղարկած ախռաննիկներն ու օլիգարխների ուղարկած խուժան խմբերը բարիկադներից էն կողմ մասսայական անկարգություն էին անում: Անգամ տեսագրություններ գան:


Անգամ օլիգարխներն են ավտոմատով զինված կանգնած եղել: Տեսել եմ:

----------

Chuk (06.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Անգամ օլիգարխներն են ավտոմատով զինված կանգնած եղել: Տեսել եմ:


Երևի իրանց բերած խուժանին են հսկել, որ դրանք չթռնեն ))

----------

Gayl (06.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մասսայական անկարգությունների ժամանակ ոնց որ ասում են փլավ չեն բաժանում, Ֆրանսիայում աշխարհի չեմպիոնությունը տոնելուց ահագին զոհեր ու վիրավորներ եղան.


Ախր շատ մուտիլովշիկ ես, է  :LOL:  Հոգով, սրտով ՀՀԿ-ական։ Ահագին զոհեր ու վիրավորներ ․․․․ ֆրանսիական ոստիկանությունը ավտոմատներով կրակում եր երկրպագուների վրա ․․․․ 

Ուրեմն Ֆրանսիայում չեմպիոնության տոնակատարությունների ժամանակ երկու հոգի ա մահացել, մեկը սրտի կաթվածից, մյուսը բարձր տեղից թռել ա ջուրը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

ՀՀԿ-ն որ մնար իշխանության varo-ին նշանակելու էին Հ1-ի տնօրեն  :LOL:  Բայց դեռ ամենի ինչ կորած չի, էս ունակություններով կարա ՀՀԿ նախագահ դառնա հիմա, տեղը դատարկ ա։

----------

Lion (06.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Ախր շատ մուտիլովշիկ ես, է  Հոգով, սրտով ՀՀԿ-ական։ Ահագին զոհեր ու վիրավորներ ․․․․ ֆրանսիական ոստիկանությունը ավտոմատներով կրակում եր երկրպագուների վրա ․․․․ 
> 
> Ուրեմն Ֆրանսիայում չեմպիոնության տոնակատարությունների ժամանակ երկու հոգի ա մահացել, մեկը սրտի կաթվածից, մյուսը բարձր տեղից թռել ա ջուրը։


Ավտոմատը պահել են երկրպագուների վրա մեկը վախից սրտի կաթված ա ստացել,մյուսն էլ իրան ջուրնա քցել:

----------


## Gayl

> Երևի իրանց բերած խուժանին են հսկել, որ դրանք չթռնեն ))


Հետո էլ ասում են վեմդետա են անում, ժողովուրդը չարացածա ու լիքը տափակություններ: Էսքան բան տենալուց,զգալուց ու ապրելուց հետո ասես մի պատժեք?

----------


## Chuk

> Հետո էլ ասում են վեմդետա են անում, ժողովուրդը չարացածա ու լիքը տափակություններ: Էսքան բան տենալուց,զգալուց ու ապրելուց հետո ասես մի պատժեք?


Էդքանից հետո էլ ոչ մեկը չի ասում, որ տուպը «էսինչին նստցրեք»: Ասում են թող արդար դատավարություն լինի: Ու սաղ օրենքի սահմանում էլ արվում ա էս պահին: Մի բան, որի համար Նիկոլը գլխիս տեղ ունի:

----------

Gayl (06.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Էդքանից հետո էլ ոչ մեկը չի ասում, որ տուպը «էսինչին նստցրեք»: Ասում են թող արդար դատավարություն լինի: Ու սաղ օրենքի սահմանում էլ արվում ա էս պահին: Մի բան, որի համար Նիկոլը գլխիս տեղ ունի:


Հաստատ: Եթե սաղս  գիտենք համցանքա արել, բայց ապացույց չկա ուրեմն պիտի ազատության մեջ լինի: Բայց ոնց կարա արյան համկց չկշտացած տականքին թողնենք ազատության մեջ? Ոնց կարելիա ասել մի արեք? Էդ ասողները ինքնասիրություն չունեն:

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ էս վերջին գրառումներից հետո վերջապես որոշեցի էս երկու օրվա որոշ մտորումներ ՖԲ-ին հանձնել, ստեղ էլ բերեմ.




> Քոչարյանի փաստաբանների հետ կապված դժգոհություններ եմ նկատում, թե ինչի՞ են համաձայնվել պաշտպանել: Փաստաբանի գործը միայն անմեղներին պաշտպանելը չի: Համակարգն էդպիսին է: Իրանք հենց դրա համար են նախատեսված, որ դատարանում փորձեն պաշտպանել մեղադրյալին: Հակառակը, իմ աչքից որոշակիորեն ընկնում են էն փաստաբանները, ովքեր հարցին անձնական են մոտենում ու անձի ով լինելուց կախված հրաժարվում պաշտպանել:
> 
> Բացի դրանից ես ուզում եմ, որ Քոչարյանը ունենա փաստաբաններ ու լավ փաստաբաններ: Որ վաղը, երբ դատապարտվի (իսկ ես չեմ կասկածում, որ նման մասշտաբի հանցագործը արդար դատավարության դեպքում դատապարտվելու է՝ անկախ դատապաշտպանի պրոֆեսիոնալիզմից), ոչ մեկը չկարողանա ասել նման նախադասություններ. «իրան ոչ մեկը չպաշտպանեց, դրա համար դատապարտվեց», «փաստաբանը թույլ էր, դրա համար սենց եղավ»:
> 
> Պետք է հստակ ֆիքսվեն Քոչարյանի հանցանքները ու պիտի ֆիքսվի, որ ոչ մի փաստաբան չէր կարող նրան արդարացներ:

----------

Gayl (06.08.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ի դեպ էս վերջին գրառումներից հետո վերջապես որոշեցի էս երկու օրվա որոշ մտորումներ ՖԲ-ին հանձնել, ստեղ էլ բերեմ.


Հանցագործին պաշտպանելը որ օրենքի շրջանակներում հնարավորինս պաշտպանված լինի մի քիչ տարբեր ա իմ կարծիքով ստելուց ու անսկզբունքային պահվածքից։ Իմ համոզմամբ փաստաբանի խնդիրը չի պարտադիր ապացուցելը իր պաշտպանի անմեղությունը, այլ հասնել նրան, որ հնարավորինս մեղմ պատիժ ստանա օրենքի շրջանակներում։ Թե չէ մանյակն էլ ունի պաշտպան ունենալու իրավունք։ 

Մյուս կողմից էլ, փաստաբան լինելը չի նշանակում, որ ում ասես պիտի պաշտպանի։ Աչքիցդ ընկնելու պահով եմ ասում։ Փաստաբանը բժիշկ չի, որ կյանքի ու մահվան հարցի առաջ անձնական սկզբունքներ ու նախընտրություններ չունենա։ Ասենք եթե մեկը թարգմանիչ ա ու պատվեր ա ստանում Սարտր թարգմանելու, բայց ինքը Սարտր տանել չի կարողանում, ասենք Ֆուկոյի ֆանատ ա, իր իրավունքն ա չհամաձայնել։ Մարդիկ իրանց մասնագիտության ստրուկը չեն։

----------


## Chuk

> Հանցագործին պաշտպանելը որ օրենքի շրջանակներում հնարավորինս պաշտպանված լինի մի քիչ տարբեր ա իմ կարծիքով ստելուց ու անսկզբունքային պահվածքից։ Իմ համոզմամբ փաստաբանի խնդիրը չի պարտադիր ապացուցելը իր պաշտպանի անմեղությունը, այլ հասնել նրան, որ հնարավորինս մեղմ պատիժ ստանա օրենքի շրջանակներում։ Թե չէ մանյակն էլ ունի պաշտպան ունենալու իրավունք։ 
> 
> Մյուս կողմից էլ, փաստաբան լինելը չի նշանակում, որ ում ասես պիտի պաշտպանի։ Աչքիցդ ընկնելու պահով եմ ասում։ Փաստաբանը բժիշկ չի, որ կյանքի ու մահվան հարցի առաջ անձնական սկզբունքներ ու նախընտրություններ չունենա։ Ասենք եթե մեկը թարգմանիչ ա ու պատվեր ա ստանում Սարտր թարգմանելու, բայց ինքը Սարտր տանել չի կարողանում, ասենք Ֆուկոյի ֆանատ ա, իր իրավունքն ա չհամաձայնել։ Մարդիկ իրանց մասնագիտության ստրուկը չեն։


Շին, տվյալ փաստաբանների մասնագիտական գործունեությունը քննարկելն ու քննադատելը ուրիշ հարց ա, «իրանք անասուն են, որ համաձայնվել են պաշտպանել» ասելը ուրիշ: Իմ խոսքը երկրորդ դեպքին ա վերաբերում:

Փաստաբանները ունեն իհարկե որոշակի ազատություն: Բայց գործը չվերցնելը, քանի որ իրենք էլ են հանցագործ համարում՝՝պրոֆեսիոնալ չի: Ուրիշ հարց, որ պաշտպաական մարտավարության հարցում տարաձայնություն լինի:  Օրինակ փաստաբանը պնդի, որ կարող ա մեղմացնի վճիռը, իսկ պաշտպանյալն ասի, որ չէ, պիտի արդարացնես ու ֆսյո:

----------

Շինարար (06.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Հանցագործին պաշտպանելը որ օրենքի շրջանակներում հնարավորինս պաշտպանված լինի մի քիչ տարբեր ա իմ կարծիքով ստելուց ու անսկզբունքային պահվածքից։ Իմ համոզմամբ փաստաբանի խնդիրը չի պարտադիր ապացուցելը իր պաշտպանի անմեղությունը, այլ հասնել նրան, որ հնարավորինս մեղմ պատիժ ստանա օրենքի շրջանակներում։ Թե չէ մանյակն էլ ունի պաշտպան ունենալու իրավունք։ 
> 
> Մյուս կողմից էլ, փաստաբան լինելը չի նշանակում, որ ում ասես պիտի պաշտպանի։ Աչքիցդ ընկնելու պահով եմ ասում։ Փաստաբանը բժիշկ չի, որ կյանքի ու մահվան հարցի առաջ անձնական սկզբունքներ ու նախընտրություններ չունենա։ Ասենք եթե մեկը թարգմանիչ ա ու պատվեր ա ստանում Սարտր թարգմանելու, բայց ինքը Սարտր տանել չի կարողանում, ասենք Ֆուկոյի ֆանատ ա, իր իրավունքն ա չհամաձայնել։ Մարդիկ իրանց մասնագիտության ստրուկը չեն։


Ինչ մասնագիտություն ուզում ես ընտրի, եթե պիտի մարդ տեսակդ կորցնես ուրեմն արժանի ես արհամարանքի: 
Ամեն դեպքում համաձայնվել վերձրել են իրենց իրավունքնա, իսկ իմ իրավունքնա ասեմ դահիճի են պաշտպանում, բայց իրավունք չունեն մասնագիտականից դուրս քաղաքական գնահատակներ տան: Օդի մեջ ասեն, որ 37 թիվնա, չկան ապացույցներ, քաղաքական հալածանքա, փորձեն վարկաբեկել իշխանությանն ու ժողովրդին: Էս արդեն մասնագիտական չի, էս գործը իրա շներն արդեն անում են ու փաստաբաններին դա չի վերաբերվում:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, տվյալ փաստաբանների մասնագիտական գործունեությունը քննարկելն ու քննադատելը ուրիշ հարց ա, «իրանք անասուն են, որ համաձայնվել են պաշտպանել» ասելը ուրիշ: Իմ խոսքը երկրորդ դեպքին ա վերաբերում:
> 
> Փաստաբանները ունեն իհարկե որոշակի ազատություն: Բայց գործը չվերցնելը, քանի որ իրենք էլ են հանցագործ համարում՝՝պրոֆեսիոնալ չի: Ուրիշ հարց, որ պաշտպաական մարտավարության հարցում տարաձայնություն լինի:  Օրինակ փաստաբանը պնդի, որ կարող ա մեղմացնի վճիռը, իսկ պաշտպանյալն ասի, որ չէ, պիտի արդարացնես ու ֆսյո:


Ու եթե համաձայնության չեն գալիս մարտավարության հարցում նորմալ ա հրաժարվելը չէ՞։

Ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ ի սկզբանե հրաժարվելն էլ ա նորմալ։ Պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի հարց չէի դնի։ Գուցե ուղղակի հետո չարժե գլուխ գովալ թե հրաժարվեցի։

----------


## Chuk

> Ու եթե համաձայնության չեն գալիս մարտավարության հարցում նորմալ ա հրաժարվելը չէ՞։
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ ի սկզբանե հրաժարվելն էլ ա նորմալ։ Պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի հարց չէի դնի։ Գուցե ուղղակի հետո չարժե գլուխ գովալ թե հրաժարվեցի։


Դե չէ էլի, նորմալ չի հրաժարվել Քոչարյանին պաշտպանելը, որտև ինքը Քոչարյանն ա:
Գործից կախված, դրա շուրջը իրա հետ խոսակցությունից կախված՝ գուցե: Բայց ոչ որտև ինքը Քոչարյանն ա:

Ինքը Քոչարյանն ա, ուրեմն իրան չեմ պաշտպանի, նշանակում ա, որ ով նորմալ մարդ ա, իրան չպիտի պաշտպանի ու ինքն առանց պաշտպան մնա: Նորմալ չի դա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե չէ էլի, նորմալ չի հրաժարվել Քոչարյանին պաշտպանելը, որտև ինքը Քոչարյանն ա:
> Գործից կախված, դրա շուրջը իրա հետ խոսակցությունից կախված՝ գուցե: Բայց ոչ որտև ինքը Քոչարյանն ա:
> 
> Ինքը Քոչարյանն ա, ուրեմն իրան չեմ պաշտպանի, նշանակում ա, որ ով նորմալ մարդ ա, իրան չպիտի պաշտպանի ու ինքն առանց պաշտպան մնա: Նորմալ չի դա:


Փաստաբանը կարա հրաժարվի պաշտպանել Քոչարյանին նրա համար, որ ինքը Քոչարյանն ա։ Բայց, հենց համաձայնվեց պաշտպանել, պետք ա վստահորդի շահերը իր շահերից վեր դասի։ Այսինքն, պիտի ամեն ձեւ պաշտպանի Քոչարյանին։ Գործի ընթացքում եւ Քոչարյանը, եւ փաստաբանը կարան որոշեն պայմանագիրը խզել, էտ էլ ա երկուսի իրավունքը։ Հետո, փաստաբանները ծառայության համար բնականաբար վարձատրվում են, իսկ Քոչարյանի փաստաբանները հաստատ շաաաատ լավ են  վարձատրվում։  Վերջապես, Քոչարյանի գործը բարդ գործ ա, ու դրանից հրաժարվելը կարա դիտարկվի ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ ու էտ փաստաբանները կամ գրասենյակը հետագայում կլիենտներ կորցնեն։ 

Մեր գործն ա հասկանալ, որ ցանկացած մարդ, այդ թվում Քոչարյանը ունի պաշտպանի իրավունք, քանի ինքը չի հրաժարվել։ Եթե Քոչարյանը չկարողանան փաստաբաններ վարձել, պետությունը իրան ձրի պիտի պաշտպան տար։ Էտ դեպքում ինչ էինք անելու ? Էտ խեղճ փաստաբանին էինք քարկոծելու, որ Քոչարյանի պաշտպանությունն իրա վրա են դրել ?

----------

Chuk (06.08.2018), Life (06.08.2018), Lion (06.08.2018), Գաղթական (06.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Ես եթե փաստաբան լինեի, կուզեի իրան պաշտպանել։ Զուտ սպորտային հետաքրքրության համար։

Խոսքս ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով որևէ փաստաբանի հրաժարվելուն չի վերաբերում, այլ էն հրապարակային պարսավանքին, որը ենթադրում ա, որ բոլոր փաստաբանները պետք ա հրաժարվեին, քանի որ ինքը Քոչարյանն ա։ Առանձին դեպքերում, առանձին փաստաբանները որ կարող ա չուզեն լինեն իրա դատապաշտպանը, նորմալ ա։

Ասենք մարդը, ով վերջին տարիներին պաշտպանել ա մարտի 1-ի զոհերի ու նրանց իրավահաջորդների իրավունքները, պարզ ա, որ կհրաժարվեր։

Եթե մեկը միշտ հրապարակային պախարակել ա Քոչարյանին, էլի նորմալ ա, որ հրաժարվի։

Բայց բոլոր փաստաբանների համար դարձնել նորմ, որ ինչ ա թե տվյլ անձը ունի «հրեշի համբավ», ապա իրան պաշտպանելը անբարոյական է՝ կոպտագույն սխալ ա. դա էր ասածս։

----------


## Gayl

Ախպեր չեմ ջոգում ձեր վրա չի ազդում, որ դրանք համ էլ քաղաքական պատվեր են կատարում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ախպեր չեմ ջոգում ձեր վրա չի ազդում, որ դրանք համ էլ քաղաքական պատվեր են կատարում:


Էն էլ ոնց ա ազդում  :Smile:  Բայց մենք ըմբռնումով ենք մոտենում։ Սեր եւ հանդուրժողականություն։

----------

Lion (06.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Էն էլ ոնց ա ազդում  Բայց մենք ըմբռնումով ենք մոտենում։ Սեր եւ հանդուրժողականություն։


Էնքան ասինք սեր հանդուրժողականություն, որ ով չի ալարում ասումա վենդետա եք անում:ճճ

----------


## Գաղթական

> ով չի ալարում ասումա վենդետա եք անում:ճճ


Սիրուն բառա՝ օգտագործում են էլի )))

1:07:12-ից.

----------

Gayl (08.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Էսօրվա Հ1-ը մարտի 1-ի մասին ))

----------


## Gayl

Իտանք նոր են իմանում:

----------


## Chuk

> Իտանք նոր են իմանում:


Սերժի հրաժարականին ավելի էի հավատում, քան որ Հ1ը սենց ռեպորտաժ կտար ։ճ

----------

Gayl (08.08.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սերժի հրաժարականին ավելի էի հավատում, քան որ Հ1ը սենց ռեպորտաժ կտար ։ճ


Ջազը վերջումա անում իր քայլը ՃՃ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սերժի հրաժարականին ավելի էի հավատում, քան որ Հ1ը սենց ռեպորտաժ կտար ։ճ


Ով կմտածեր, որ օբյեկտիվ լուրեր ստանալու համար մի օր Հ1 ենք նայելու։

----------

Bruno (09.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դատախազությունը կալանքը փոխելու միջնորդությունը մերժեց։ Մնաց վաղը վճռաբեկը։

----------

Gayl (08.08.2018), Գաղթական (08.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Դատարանը չի խանգարի, կհարգի դրա գիրք գրելու իրավունքը ու թույլ կտա, որ հատորներո գրի:

----------


## ivy

> Ով կմտածեր, որ օբյեկտիվ լուրեր ստանալու համար մի օր Հ1 ենք նայելու։


Հ1-ը կառավարության ուղիղ արտացոլանքն ա. ստախոս, կեղծարար ու տականք իշխանության դեպքում նույնն էլ Հ1-ն ա, ոնց որ և արդարության ձգտող, օբյեկտիվ ու ազնիվի դեպքում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հ1-ը կառավարության ուղիղ արտացոլանքն ա. ստախոս, կեղծարար ու տականք իշխանության դեպքում նույնն էլ Հ1-ն ա, ոնց որ և արդարության ձգտող, օբյեկտիվ ու ազնիվի դեպքում։


Համաձայն եմ ․․․ 

Բայց դե ինքը կոչվում ա հանրային հեռուստաալիք, էլի, ու իրա ֆունկցիան ցանկացած դեպքում անկախ ու օբյեկտվ ինֆո տալն ա։ Հույս ունեմ մանրից ահագին բան ստեղ էլ ա փոխվում։ Ի միջի այլոց, էս քանի օրը աչքովս ընկավ, որ մրցույց են հայտարարել Հ1-ի լրատվականի նոր դեմքեր գտնելու համար։ Այսինքն, շուտով էն տափակ դեմքով Սերժիկի տիեզերական հաջողությունների մասին ավետով դեմքերն էլ չենք տեսենի։ 

Հ․Գ․ Ավետել ասեցի, հիշեցի։ Ավետ Բարսեղյանից խաբա՞ր եք ․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

ՀՔԾ պետը էն օրը որ ասում էր, որ մաքուր զենքեր են նաև օգտագործվել, օդից չէր ասում։ 

ԱԱԾ սենսացիոն հաղորդագրությունը




Իմ արև, էս համբալների ամեն մեկի տնից մի վաշտի զենք են հանում։ Հայաստանում քսան տարի թալբանն ա իշխել, խաբար չենք եղել։

----------

Chuk (09.08.2018), ivy (09.08.2018), Life (09.08.2018), Գաղթական (08.08.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Իմ արև, էս համբալների ամեն մեկի տնից մի վաշտի զենք են հանում։ Հայաստանում քսան տարի թալբանն ա իշխել, խաբար չենք եղել։


Նիկոլը փաստորեն խաբար ա եղել. դժվար թե էս բոլոր բացահայտումները պատահական լինեին։

----------


## Gayl

> Իմ արև, էս համբալների ամեն մեկի տնից մի վաշտի զենք են հանում։ Հայաստանում քսան տարի թալբանն ա իշխել, խաբար չենք եղել։


Չեմ զարմանա, եթե պարզվի, որ էդ զենքերից կրակոցա եղել ու մարդա զոհվել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նիկոլը փաստորեն խաբար ա եղել. դժվար թե էս բոլոր բացահայտումները պատահական լինեին։


Սաղս էլ խաբար էինք...., բայց էսքա՞ն: Ասենք մենակ Մկան տարածքից 3 հատ պուլեմյոտ, 7 հատ ավտոմատ, 3 հատ СВД ու արկղերով փամփուշտ ??? Սենց սկի Էսկոբարը զինված չէր իրա լավ վախտերով:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Աչքիս մուկը ակտիվ համագործակցում ա նախաքննության հետ։ Դրա համար էլ դեռ մեղադրանք չկա։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Նիկոլը փաստորեն խաբար ա եղել. դժվար թե էս բոլոր բացահայտումները պատահական լինեին։


Իհարկե եղած կլինի, ու հետևողականորեն իր ժամանակին, հերթով մատուցելու ա՝ որպես անհերքելի ապացույցներ, որ աշխուժացած քոչարյանականների բերանները փակվի, ու նաև՝ պաշտպանները չհասցնեն որևէ կանխարգելող բան ձեռնարկել, ոնց որ ժամանկին մանվելի տուշոնկեքով հանկարծակիի բերեց, ու այն ժամանակ, երբ հհկ-ականներն արդեն մանվելի պաշտպանության հայտարարություններով էին հանդես գալիս՝ կարծելով, թե մենակ ապօրինի զենք պահելու համար ա բռնվել։

----------

ivy (09.08.2018), Տրիբուն (09.08.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Նիկոլը փաստորեն խաբար ա եղել. դժվար թե էս բոլոր բացահայտումները պատահական լինեին։


ԱԱԾ-ն

----------

Chuk (09.08.2018), Sagittarius (09.08.2018)

----------


## Sagittarius

> ԱԱԾ-ն


Վանեցյան MVP  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Աչքիս մուկը ակտիվ համագործակցում ա նախաքննության հետ։ Դրա համար էլ դեռ մեղադրանք չկա։


Նենց եմ ուզում՝ հենց տենց լինի: Դա Սերժի նախընտրական շտաբի պետն էր 2008-ին, տակը լիքը քաք կա, ու լիքը բան գիտի: Պլյուս՝ հետո Սերժի հետ թարսվեց իբր, ԿԿ բերեցին իր փոխարեն, ՀՀԿ-ից էլ ոնց որ դուրս եկավ, ինչ-որ հարկային-մարկային ստուգումների թեմաներ բարձրացրին... Տեսնենք՝ ինչ ա երգելու:

Միակ վախս էն ա, որ արդեն տասը տարի ա անցել, ու երևի փաստերի ու ապացույցների մեծագույն մասն արդեն ոչնչացրել են: Մարդիկ են մնում, որ կարող են խոսել, բայց էդ բավարար հիմք ա՞:

----------


## Chuk

Մհեր Ղալեչյանն էր գրել, ասի ստեղ էլ բերեմ.




> Վենդետան այն է, որ 2008թ. մարտի 1-ի սպանդից հետո ձերբակալեցին Վանո Սիրադեղյանի 75-ամյա եղբորը: Սովորական, հասարակ գյուղացի մարդ: Ամբողջ կյանքը գյուղում ապրած, ընդհանրապես քաղաքականությունից հեռու մարդ: Բայց ձերբակալել էին, որովհետև Վանո Սիրադեղյանի եղբայրն էր: Տանը հայտնաբերել էին, չեք հավատա. ՏՈԶ հրացան: Ու այդ ծերունի մարդուն դատապարտեցին, դատապարտեցին նաև Սերյոժա Սիրադեղյանի միամիտ հարևանին, որ նրա տանն էլ այդ ՏՈԶ-ի փամփուշտից է եղել: 2 տարի տվին: Կարծեմ դատավորն էլ Սամվել Մարդանյանն էր: 
> Վենդետան սա է. տանես, հիմա վենդետայից խոսողներին դեմ տաս. էս չէի՞ք դուք....

----------

Gayl (12.08.2018), Վիշապ (12.08.2018), Տրիբուն (12.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Էդ վենդետա ասողները ծախվածներ են հիմնականում: Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ մարտի մեկի համար ինքը պիտի պատասխան տա: Հարյուր հազարավոր քաղաքացիներ լքեցին երկիրը, մնացածին պահեց սովի ու վախի մեջ, բա սա վենդետա չի մի ողջ ազգի նկատմամբ? Իսկ ով պիտի պատասխան տա հոկտեմբերի 27 ի ու մինչև 27_ը տեղի ունեցած սպանությունների համար?

----------


## varo987

Բա լավեր, որ Վանոն, Սպարապետի հետ 96-ի ընտրությունները կեղծումեր ասում էին մեր դեմ խաղ չկա, 100տոկոսել հավաքեն իշխանություն չենք տալու, մի 800հոգու պիտի գլուլլեինք.
Ազգային ժողովում պատգամավորներին ծեծում էին, ձերբակալում էին.

Հիմա պիտի ընտրվի կամ օրենքնա գործում, ամեն ինչ գնումին օրենքի տառին կամ տենց մանկական բաներ բա լավեր որ սենց նենց.
Կարա վենդետա լինի, բայց վենդետա ասածը երկկողմանի պրոցեսա ենթադրում, կարա անվերջ շարունակվի.

Եթե ասվումա հոկտեմբերի 27-ը Քոչարյաննա կազմակերպել ուրեմն կամ հստակ ապացուցում ես դատում ես, կամ ընդունում ես, որ զրպարտել ես ներողություն ես խնդրում.
Փառք աստծու կատարողների մեծ մասը պարագլխի հետ միասին ողջ են.

Թե չէ տենց էմոցիոնալ թե էս ինչ չինովնիկի սպանության համար ով պիտի պատասխան տա, յանի որ Քոչարյաննա եղել պրեզիդենտ ուրեմն ինքը պիտի տա.
Վանո Սիրադեղյաննա արե ասենք իրանից հեռու չի.
Կամ ենթադրենք չինովնիկա  գնացելա մի հատ բիսնեսմենի փորձելա փայ մտնի բախտը չի բերել դուխով տղույա հանդիպել իրա փայը գիշերը պադեզդում մակարովի գյուլլի տեսքովա ստացել.

Կենկրետ մարտի 1-ի պահով սահմանադրական կարգի բռնի տապալում եղելա ընտրություններ կեղծելու տեսքով. Եթե ՀՔԾ-ն ասումա ընտրությունները չեն կեղծվել ուրեմն ինքը չի կարա ապացուցի, որ եղելա կարգի տապալում թեկուզ բոմբ քցի.
Բայց ընտրություները կեղծելնել չի կարա ընդունի, քանի որ Հայաստանում բոլոր ընտրություններն են կեղծվել ու ստիպված պիտի լինի բոլոր նախագահներին, բոլոր բարձր չինովնիկներին կարգ տապալելու մեղադրանք առաջադրի.

Ընդ որում 2008-ի ընտրությունները միակ դեպքներ որ ընդդիմության թեկնածուն ոչ մի շանս չուներ հաղթելու.
Եթե անգամ մենակով Լևոնը թեկնածություն դներ, ժողովրդի կողմից "սիրված" քոռը 50տոկոս չէր ստանա.

----------


## Chuk

Գրված սաղ էշություններին հերթով չարձագանքեմ, բայց 2008ին Սահմանադրական կարգի խախտվելու մեղադրանքի հիմքում բանակի ապօրինի ներգրավումն ա։

Զուգահեռ անշուշտ կան նաև ընտրությունների կեղծումը ու այլ դրվագներ, որոնք բոլորը իր ժամանակին մեր սիրելի varoն դատարանում կտեսնի։

----------


## Gayl

Ծախված բառի տակ գրառում արեց:ճճճճ
Ինչ ես նեռվ փչացնում սրա վրա? 50 դոլարանոց գրառում անողա:

----------

Տրիբուն (12.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

https://www.newsinfo.am/arm/article/view/EJg9V_P5HH 

Յոբտվայումած։

----------


## Chuk

Զատո մենք ԼԳԲՏ թեմա ենք ազգովի տշում։

----------


## Բարեկամ

Քոչարյանի գլխավոր փաստաբանը, Սահակյան էր կարծեմ կոչվում, շրջապատված լրագրողներով, վերջում, մեքենա նստելու պահին, ի պատասխան լրագրողի հարցին՝ բառացիորեն ասաց հետևյալը․ "Իր կարգավիճակից չբխող *հանցագործությունների* համար պատասխանատու է, իսկ կարգավիճակից բխողների համար՝ ոչ"։
Սրանից էլ պարզ խոստովանությու՞ն։

Հուսով եմ սա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում, և Նիկոլը կա՛մ հերթական քայլն է անում, կա՛մ մի ձև կգտնի "անկախ" դատարանին ստիպելու դատապարտել հանցագործին։ 
Ուղղակի հուսահատեցնողն էն ա, որ /ըստ փաստաբանի/, կալանքից ազատելու հիմքն անձեռնամխելիությունն ա։  Իսկ էդ նույն հիմքով սաղ մեղադրանքն ա հեչ լինում։ Մնում ա՝ բողոքարկել, ու պատերազմը կսկսվի արդարադատության մարմինների միջև․ փողակերներն ընդդեմ հեղափոխության։

----------

Տրիբուն (13.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քոչարյանի գլխավոր փաստաբանը, Սահակյան էր կարծեմ կոչվում, շրջապատված լրագրողներով, վերջում, մեքենա նստելու պահին, ի պատասխան լրագրողի հարցին՝ բառացիորեն ասաց հետևյալը․ "Իր կարգավիճակից չբխող *հանցագործությունների* համար պատասխանատու է, իսկ կարգավիճակից բխողների համար՝ ոչ"։
> Սրանից էլ պարզ խոստովանությու՞ն։
> 
> Հուսով եմ սա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում, և Նիկոլը կա՛մ հերթական քայլն է անում, կա՛մ մի ձև կգտնի "անկախ" դատարանին ստիպելու դատապարտել հանցագործին։ 
> Ուղղակի հուսահատեցնողն էն ա, որ /ըստ փաստաբանի/, կալանքից ազատելու հիմքն անձեռնամխելիությունն ա։  Իսկ էդ նույն հիմքով սաղ մեղադրանքն ա հեչ լինում։ Մնում ա՝ բողոքարկել, ու պատերազմը կսկսվի արդարադատության մարմինների միջև․ փողակերներն ընդդեմ հեղափոխության։


Ոչ ոք չէր ասել, որ հեշտ ա լինելու։ Ես էլ ամենասկզբից հենց դրանից էի վախենում։ Սահմանադրության էտ դրույթը իմպերատիվ ա, ու շատ դժվար ա ապացուցել, որ Քոչարյանը գործել ա իր կարգավիճակից դուրս։ 

Տենանք ինչ ա լինելու։ Հույս ունեմ ՀՔԾ-ն բավարար փաստորեն ունի ու դեռ լիքը քննություն կա իրականացնելու։ Դատարանը չի ասել, որ բավարար հիմքեր չկան կալանքի տակ պահելու համար։ Իրան ստռախովկա անելու համար չորով հղում ա տվել սահմանադրության նորմի։

----------

Gayl (13.08.2018), Lion (13.08.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Սա ևս մեկ ապացույց էր, որ Հայաստանն այլևս իրավական ու ժողովրդավարական պետություն է:

Քոչարյանի ազատ արձակումն իհարկե ոռիա ու դրա մասին արդեն արտահայտվեցին ու դեռ կարտահայտվեն բոլորը:
Հուսանք իհարկե, որ վճռաբեկն ավելի արդար կգտնվի:

Բայց մի շատ կարևոր փաստ ենք այսօր արձանագրում.
Հայաստանում արդարադատությունն այլևս անկախ է ու այլևս չի կատարում քաղաքական պատվերներ:
Ավելի ճիշտ՝ չկան, գոյություն չունեն քաղաքական պատվերներ ու ճնշում արդարադատության համակարգի վրա:

Հայաստանը շարունակվում է մաքրվել ու վերածվել կայացած իրավական ու ժողովրդավար պետության:

----------


## Lion

Չեմ ուզում վերջնական կարծիք հայտնել, բայց իմ կարծիքով դատարանը դուրս է եկել կոնկրետ գործի քննարկման սահմաններից: 

Կալանքի համար կան հիմքեր՝ սա, սա ու սա: Հիմա դատարանը, փոխանակ ասի, այս հիմքը կա, պահել կալանքի տակ, կամ, այս հիմքը չկա՝ չպահել, դրել... գործի քննություն է արել, թե... իր արարքում հանցակազմ չկա, որովհետև: 

Հարգելի դատարան ջան, քեզ չեն հարցրել, իր արարքում հանցակազմ կա թե չէ, քեզ ասել են՝ ազատության մեջ մնալով պարոն Քոչարյանը կարո՞ղ էր ազդել գործի հետագա քննության վրա, խուսափել արդարադատությունից կամ նոր հանցանք կատարել, *սրան պատասխանի*: 

Իմ կարծիքով այդ որոշման ամենաթույլ տեղը հենց սա է ու Վճռաբեկ բերելուց դատախազները հենց սրան կկպնեն:

----------

Chuk (14.08.2018), Գաղթական (13.08.2018), Տրիբուն (13.08.2018)

----------


## Life

> Սա ևս մեկ ապացույց էր, որ Հայաստանն այլևս իրավական ու ժողովրդավարական պետություն է:
> 
> Քոչարյանի ազատ արձակումն իհարկե ոռիա ու դրա մասին արդեն արտահայտվեցին ու դեռ կարտահայտվեն բոլորը:
> Հուսանք իհարկե, որ վճռաբեկն ավելի արդար կգտնվի:
> 
> Բայց մի շատ կարևոր փաստ ենք այսօր արձանագրում.
> Հայաստանում արդարադատությունն այլևս անկախ է ու այլևս չի կատարում քաղաքական պատվերներ:
> Ավելի ճիշտ՝ չկան, գոյություն չունեն քաղաքական պատվերներ ու ճնշում արդարադատության համակարգի վրա:
> 
> Հայաստանը շարունակվում է մաքրվել ու վերածվել կայացած իրավական ու ժողովրդավար պետության:


Հա գովելի ա, որ ներկայիս իշխանությունը Նիկոլի գլխավորությամբ  ճնշումներ չարեց վերաքննիչի վրա Քոչին ամեն ձևով կալանքի տակ պահելու համար, բայց նույն տրամաբանությամբ հնարավոր ա Քոչարյանը դա արեց իր ձևերով և դուրս եկավ:

----------

Գաղթական (13.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Ոչ մի սարսափելի բան տեղի չի ունեցել: Սա Հայաստանն է և վերջ: Այստեղ արդարադատությունն է իշխելու և վերջ:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հա գովելի ա, որ ներկայիս իշխանությունը Նիկոլի գլխավորությամբ  ճնշումներ չարեց վերաքննիչի վրա Քոչին ամեն ձևով կալանքի տակ պահելու համար, բայց նույն տրամաբանությամբ հնարավոր ա Քոչարյանը դա արեց իր ձևերով և դուրս եկավ:


Ճիշտ ես:

Իշխանության կողմից ճնշումն իհարկե ի նկատի ունեյի:

Իսկ մնացածը՝ արդեն դատավորներն իրենք պիտի զգան, որ կողմնակի ճնշման դեպքում պետությունը կապահովի իրենց անվտանգությունը:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինձ համար սյուրպրիզ չէր որ վերաքննիչը Ռոբին բաց կթողնի, չնայած մանթո եմ :Ճ
Սերժիկի նշանակած Ազարյանը նման է, որ սովետական նոմենկատուրայի թեկնածուներից է, կամ աշոծյան-շարմազանով տիպի մտածելակերպ ունի՝ «թագավորը միշտ ճիշտ ա» սկզբունքով: 
Թերևս միակ մխիթարանքն էն ա, որ հույս ունեմ հանրապետական լալոշները վերջնականապես իրենց վենդետայի վարկածները կկոխեն…… մի խոսքով ձենները կկտրեն:
Ռոբիկն էլ շանս կունենա վերջապես առանց խոչնդոտների զբաղվել քաղաքականությամբ, չմեռնենք սաղ մնանք տեսնենք, թե ոնց ա առանց տանկերի մտնում քաղաքականության մեջ: 
Դեռ վճռաբեկ կա, ոչինչ:

Հ.Գ. Մարդ պիտի հանրապետական լինի, որ սահմանադրական կարգը տապալելը համարի «կարգավիճակից բխող գործողություն»… Ես ցանկանում եմ բազում «կարգավիճակից բխող գործողություններ»  ձեր մամաների հետ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չեմ ուզում վերջնական կարծիք հայտնել, բայց իմ կարծիքով դատարանը դուրս է եկել կոնկրետ գործի քննարկման սահմաններից: 
> 
> Կալանքի համար կան հիմքեր՝ սա, սա ու սա: Հիմա դատարանը, փոխանակ ասի, այս հիմքը կա, պահել կալանքի տակ, կամ, այս հիմքը չկա՝ չպահել, դրել... գործի քննություն է արել, թե... իր արարքում հանցակազմ չկա, որովհետև: 
> 
> Հարգելի դատարան ջան, քեզ չեն հարցրել, իր արարքում հանցակազմ կա թե չէ, քեզ ասել են՝ ազատության մեջ մնալով պարոն Քոչարյանը կարո՞ղ էր ազդել գործի հետագա քննության վրա, խուսափել արդարադատությունից կամ նոր հանցանք կատարել, *սրան պատասխանի*: 
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով այդ որոշման ամենաթույլ տեղը հենց սա է ու Վճռաբեկ բերելուց դատախազները հենց սրան կկպնեն:


Ապ, ներող, ՖԲ-ում գլխիդ սարքեցի :ճ

----------

Lion (14.08.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ



----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ոչ ոք չէր ասել, որ հեշտ ա լինելու։ Ես էլ ամենասկզբից հենց դրանից էի վախենում։ Սահմանադրության էտ դրույթը իմպերատիվ ա, ու շատ դժվար ա ապացուցել, որ Քոչարյանը գործել ա իր կարգավիճակից դուրս։ 
> 
> Տենանք ինչ ա լինելու։ Հույս ունեմ ՀՔԾ-ն բավարար փաստորեն ունի ու դեռ լիքը քննություն կա իրականացնելու։ Դատարանը չի ասել, որ բավարար հիմքեր չկան կալանքի տակ պահելու համար։ Իրան ստռախովկա անելու համար չորով հղում ա տվել սահմանադրության նորմի։


Բայց գիտե՞ս ինչն ա չհիասթափեցնող․ ամեն մի սենց պայթյունավտանգ, ոչ միանշանակ սկանդալի ժամանակ մտնում ես Նիկոլի էջն ու ինքն էնտեղ սենց շատ պատահական, "հեչ-կապ-չունեցող" մի նամյոկ անպայման արած ա լինում  :Jpit: 
Էս անգամ էլ բանտային օրագրից իր էջը  :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (14.08.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Թերևս միակ մխիթարանքն էն ա, որ հույս ունեմ հանրապետական լալոշները վերջնականապես իրենց վենդետայի վարկածները կկոխեն…… մի խոսքով ձենները կկտրեն:


Ոչ էլ թե կկտրեն, ո՞նց կարող ա տենց բան ընդունեն, դա պիտի լինի իրանց մշտական դրոշակը, որովհետև ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չունեն։ Հեն ա՝ Քոչարյանին կալանքից ազատելու որոշումից րոպեներ անց լրագրողը հարցնում ա դրա փաստաբանին /Սահակյանին/՝ հիմա դուք ձեր կարծիքը փոխե՞լ եք, որ արդարադատություն չկա նոր իշխանությունների օրոք, փաստաբանը տալիս ա ապուշագույն, պարադոքսալ պատասխան․ ոչ չի փոխվել, մինչև հիմա չկար  :Blink:  
Կամ Աշոծյանը գրում ա իր էջում՝ դեռ շատ մի ոգևորվեք, ոչ էլ չարախնդացեք․․․

----------

Gayl (14.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Բարեկամի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Հակահեղափոխական նոր ալիք է բարձրանում: Մեզանից է կախված էդ ալիքը կմարի, թե օր օրի թափ կստանա: Ցանկացածս մեր մեջ պիտի գիտակցենք, որ շատ անելիք ունենք, իսկ փողին տուրք տվողները պիտի ինքնամաքրվեն: ՔՊ ում ինչ որ փնթի, ժէկ ի պետի մակարդակի մարդիկ են հայտնվել: Էս ամենը պիտի հզոր հարվածով ճնշվի, իսկ հարված հասցնող ժողովուրդն է:

----------

Տրիբուն (14.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Ցուցարաները թույլ չտվեցին, որ Քոչի ասուլիսը տեղի ունենա: Ցուցարարներից մեկը արտահայտություն արեց, սրտովս էր:ճճ 
«ինքը հանցագործա իրավունք չունի ասուլիս հրավիրի, ինքը կարա միայն վերջին խոսք ասի»:

----------


## Տրիբուն

ՀՀԿ-ՀՅԴ-Քոչարյանի մտքին չերեզ Քոչարյան իշխանության վերադառնալն ա։ 

Մի կողմից, ցանկացած մարդ, էտ թվում նաև Քոչարյանը, իր տեսակետն արտահայտելու իրավունք ունի, ու էս ա ազատ Հայաստանի պարտադիր պայմանը, ու մամլո ասուլիսը տապալել պետք չէր։ Մյուս կողմից, սաղս էլ գիտենք, որ Քոչարյանը կարա մենակ հոգիներ պղտորի ու մուտիլովկեք անի, ու իշխանության գալու համար ընդունակ ա ամեն տեսակի  սրիկայության, ու իրան մեկուսացնելը բխում ա Հայաստանի շահերից։ Կարճ ասած խառն ա  :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

> ՀՀԿ-ՀՅԴ-Քոչարյանի մտքին չերեզ Քոչարյան իշխանության վերադառնալն ա։ 
> 
> Մի կողմից, ցանկացած մարդ, էտ թվում նաև Քոչարյանը, իր տեսակետն արտահայտելու իրավունք ունի, ու էս ա ազատ Հայաստանի պարտադիր պայմանը, ու մամլո ասուլիսը տապալել պետք չէր։ Մյուս կողմից, սաղս էլ գիտենք, որ Քոչարյանը կարա մենակ հոգիներ պղտորի ու մուտիլովկեք անի, ու իշխանության գալու համար ընդունակ ա ամեն տեսակի  սրիկայության, ու իրան մեկուսացնելը բխում ա Հայաստանի շահերից։ Կարճ ասած խառն ա


Ինքը պաշտպամվելու իրավունք ունի, բայց դատարանի դահլիճից մեղադրյալի կարգավիճակում: Մնացած բոլոր դեպքերում այո պետք է լռեցնել:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Հետաքրքիր բան տեղի ունեցավ: Քոչարյանին էս երկամսյա կալանքից, էն էլ էս ձևով ազատելուց ամենաշատը Քոչարյանն ա կարծես տուժում ու դեռ ավելի վատ ա տուժելու. ժողովրդի ատելությունը մի ուրիշ զարթոնք ապրեց մի կողմից, էն որ վերաքննիչով բացարձակ անձեռնմխելիություն ա ամրագրվում հանցագործին՝ կատաղացրեց մյուս կողմից: 
Քոչարյանը նագլի հրճվանքով շտապել էր ասուլիս հրավիրեր, որ սաղին լեզու կամ մատ ցույց տար, էն էլ իրան էդ շանսը չտվեցին, ու շատ էլ լավ արեցին: Մի քիչ էլ համբերենք, ու Քոչարյանը երանությամբ ա հիշելու իր առաջին կալանավորման ժամանակները, երբ հայ-հայ ա՝ քաղաքական հալածյալի լուսապսակ էր մանրից գոյանում իր մշակված ճաղատին, քոչարյանականների երկարած լեզուներն ու աշխուժացումը վկա:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չեմ ուզում վերջնական կարծիք հայտնել, բայց իմ կարծիքով դատարանը դուրս է եկել կոնկրետ գործի քննարկման սահմաններից: 
> 
> Կալանքի համար կան հիմքեր՝ սա, սա ու սա: Հիմա դատարանը, փոխանակ ասի, այս հիմքը կա, պահել կալանքի տակ, կամ, այս հիմքը չկա՝ չպահել, դրել... գործի քննություն է արել, թե... իր արարքում հանցակազմ չկա, որովհետև: 
> 
> Հարգելի դատարան ջան, քեզ չեն հարցրել, իր արարքում հանցակազմ կա թե չէ, քեզ ասել են՝ ազատության մեջ մնալով պարոն Քոչարյանը կարո՞ղ էր ազդել գործի հետագա քննության վրա, խուսափել արդարադատությունից կամ նոր հանցանք կատարել, *սրան պատասխանի*: 
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով այդ որոշման ամենաթույլ տեղը հենց սա է ու Վճռաբեկ բերելուց դատախազները հենց սրան կկպնեն:


Կալանքի առաջին պատճառը մեղադրանքի էությունը չի՞։ Ու եթե մեղադրող կողմը չի կարողացել ապացուցել, որ Քոչարյանին այդպիսի մեղադրանք է կարելի ներկայացնել (մեղադրանք ներկայացնելը արդեն իսկ փաստում է հետապնդման մասին ու անձեռնմխելիության դեմ ա), ապա կալանավորելու հիմք էլ պիտի որ չլինի։

Ըստ իս, այս պահի դրությամբ վերաքննիչը մեկ մեծ սխալ է գործել՝ այսպիսի աղմկահարույց գործի մասին որոշում կայացնելը ու այդ որոշումը գործի դնելը՝ առանց որոշման ամբողջական տեքստը հրապարակելու։ Մնացածն այս պահին սպեկուլյացիաներ են։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կալանքի առաջին պատճառը մեղադրանքի էությունը չի՞։ Ու եթե մեղադրող կողմը չի կարողացել ապացուցել, որ Քոչարյանին այդպիսի մեղադրանք է կարելի ներկայացնել (մեղադրանք ներկայացնելը արդեն իսկ փաստում է հետապնդման մասին ու անձեռնմխելիության դեմ ա), ապա կալանավորելու հիմք էլ պիտի որ չլինի։
> 
> Ըստ իս, այս պահի դրությամբ վերաքննիչը մեկ մեծ սխալ է գործել՝ այսպիսի աղմկահարույց գործի մասին որոշում կայացնելը ու այդ որոշումը գործի դնելը՝ առանց որոշման ամբողջական տեքստը հրապարակելու։ Մնացածն այս պահին սպեկուլյացիաներ են։


Քոչարյանը ձերբակալվել էր սահմանադրական կարգը տապալելու մեղադրանքով, որի համար ներկայացվել են բավարար ապացույցներ։ 
Սահմանադրական կարգը տապալելը չի կարող նախագահի կարգավիճակից բխող գործողություն համարվել, ու նախագահի անձեռնմխելիությունը իմպերատիվ նորմ չի ու նենց չի, որ սահմանադրության մնացած հոդվածները ավելի պակաս կարևոր են, քան թե նախագահի անձեռնմխելիությունն է։
Մնացածն այս պահին բուլշիթեր են։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Քոչարյանը ձերբակալվել էր սահմանադրական կարգը տապալելու մեղադրանքով, որի համար ներկայացվել են բավարար ապացույցներ։ 
> Սահմանադրական կարգը տապալելը չի կարող նախագահի կարգավիճակից բխող գործողություն համարվել, ու նախագահի անձեռնմխելիությունը իմպերատիվ նորմ չի ու նենց չի, որ սահմանադրության մնացած հոդվածները ավելի պակաս կարևոր են, քան թե նախագահի անձեռնմխելիությունն է։
> Մնացածն այս պահին բուլշիթեր են։


Չէ դե ես իհարկե կարող էի ենթադրել, որ դու այդ դռնփակ դատական նիստերին ոչ միայն ներկա ես եղել, այլ նաև բավականաչափ իրավական կվալիֆիկացիա ունես, որ դատես ներկայացված ապացույցները բավարար էին թե չէ, ինչպես նաև դատավորներից ավելի բարձր կվալիֆիկացիա ունես, որ իրենց գործը համարես բուլշիթ։   :Ok:  Բայց ցավոք սրտի քո բերած վիդեոյից դատելով, թե դու ինչ տիպի տեղեկատվությունից ես քո լուրերը առնում, դժվարանում եմ դա անել։ Այս պահին, էլի․․․

----------


## Lion

> Կալանքի առաջին պատճառը մեղադրանքի էությունը չի՞։ Ու եթե մեղադրող կողմը չի կարողացել ապացուցել, որ Քոչարյանին այդպիսի մեղադրանք է կարելի ներկայացնել (մեղադրանք ներկայացնելը արդեն իսկ փաստում է հետապնդման մասին ու անձեռնմխելիության դեմ ա), ապա կալանավորելու հիմք էլ պիտի որ չլինի։
> 
> Ըստ իս, այս պահի դրությամբ վերաքննիչը մեկ մեծ սխալ է գործել՝ այսպիսի աղմկահարույց գործի մասին որոշում կայացնելը ու այդ որոշումը գործի դնելը՝ առանց որոշման ամբողջական տեքստը հրապարակելու։ Մնացածն այս պահին սպեկուլյացիաներ են։


Անկեղծորեն ասած, խնդիրն ավելի բարդ է, քան թվում է առաջին հայացքից, ընդ որում մենք այստեղ մի անակնկալ իրավական վակումի ենք հանդիպում: Ես քո ասածը բնականաբար հասկացա, դու էլ իմը: Հիմա շարունակենք քննարկել, որպեսզի պարզ լինի, մի իրավիճակ:

Ենթադրենք առկա է մի իրավիճակ, երբ, պարզության համար, խնդիր կա հանցագործության սուբյեկտի հետ: Օրինակ, ասենք մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել մեկին պետական դավաճանության համար, անձը կալանավորվել է, բայց հետո պարզվել է, որ այդ անձը ՀՀ քաղաքացի չէ, ինչը բացառում է այդ հոդվածի կիրառումը նրա նկատմամբ: Առաջին հայացքից, այո, թվում է թե անձը պետք է կալանքից ազատվի, բայց երբ ավելի խորն ենք նայում, սա ոչ միայն կալանքից ազատման հիմք է, այլև՝ գործի կարճման, համենայն դեպս այդ հիմքով: 

Հիմա մեր դեպքում դատարանն արել է առաջին քայլը, առայժմ մի կողմ թողնենք՝ ճիշտ է անձեռնամխելիության պահը հիշել, թե չէ, բայց այդ դեպքում *ինքը պետք է աներ նաև երկրորդ քայլը՝ պահանջեր կարճել գործը*: Ես չեմ կարդացել որոշումն ու չգիտեմ այնտեղի ձևակերպումները, բայց նման բան, համենայն դեպս ըստ փաստաբանների, այնտեղ չկա: Այսինքն, դատարանն ասում է՝ անձը ենթակա չէ պատասխանատվության, իրեն ազատեք կալանքից... ու վերջ: Տրամաբանորեն ինքը պետք է առաջ գնար, ասեր՝ եթե այդպես է, ապա կարճեք գործը: Ու ստեղ մոտենում ենք առաջին մեծ խնդրին - իրավունք ունի՞ դատարանը *կալանքի օրինականությունը քննելիս* գործի կարճման հարց բարձրացնել: Վախենում եմ սխալվել, բայց այնուհանդերձ կարծում եմ, որ, ոչ, չունի նման իրավունք, դա դուրս է կալանքի հարցը քննելու համար իրականացվող դատավարության առարկայից: Որպեսզի պարզ լինի, կրկին հիշենք պետական դավաճանության խնդիրը, եթե անձը քաղաքացի չէ, նա այդ հանցակազմով սուբյեկտ չէ, ենթակա չէ պատասխանատվության և, եթե նման մի հիմարություն է արել քրեական հետապնդման մարմինը, ապա  անձը պետք է ոչ միայն կալանքից ազատվի, այլև՝ քրեական գործը պետք է կարճվի: Ամրագրենք, սակայն, որ դա պետք է արվի պաշտպանական կողմի միջնորդությամբ կամ դատարանի կողմից՝ իր նախաձեռնությամբ, *բայց ոչ այդ փուլում և ոչ կալանքի հարցը քննելիս*: Այս դեպքում այդ պահը չկա, ինչքան ես գիտեմ պաշտպանական կողմը չի միջնորդել այդ մասին բայց, նույնիսկ եթե միջնորդել էլ է, դա պետք է քննվեր որպես առանձին միջնորդություն, ոչ կալանքի միջնորդության հետ միասին: Այս առումով դատարանը, ակնհայտորեն մտածելով հենց իմ ասած ձևով, մի տրամաբանական սխալից խուսափելով անխուսափելի արել է մյուսը - իրավունք չունենալով կալանքի հարցը քննելիս անդրադառնալ գործի կարճման հարցին, չի անդրադարձել, կիսատ է թողել ասածը, որ դատավարական սխալ չանի, բայց, քանի որ սկիզբը սխալ էր սկսել, տրամաբանորեն կիսատ է եղել նաև վերջը: Իրոք, տեսեք ինչ է ստացվում՝ կա դատարանի որոշում, որը *ըստ էության* ֆիքսում է հակաօրինական վիճակը պետական մարմնի վարքագծում, սակայն չկա կոնկրետ ձևակերպումը՝ ի՞նչ անել այդ պարագայում, ընդ որում այդ ձևակերպումը չէր էլ կարող լինել, քանի որ, ինչպես ասացի, սա դուրս է կալանքի առակայի քննարկման սահմաններից: Այսպիսով, կա առնվազն տրամաբանական խնդիր, ընդ որում օրենսդրական վակումի վիճակ է և դատարանը պետք է ղեկավարվի ընդհանուր իրավաբանական տրամաբանությամբ:

Երկրորդ մեծ խնդիրը՝ *անձեռնամխելիության պահով* - կրկին չեմ ուզում վերջնական վերդիկտ տալ, բայց առայժմ չեմ կարծում, որ անձեռնամխելիությունը այս դեպքում իր վրա տարածվում է: Տեսեք.

- մեղադրող կողմն ասում է՝ ինքը արել է սա: 
- Պաշտպանական կողմն ասում է՝ դա բխում էր նրա կարգավիճակից: 
- Մեղադրող կողմը հակադարձում է՝ ցույց տվեք մի օրենսդրական նորմ, որ իր ենթական իր հրահանգը կատարելիս իրավունք ուներ արձակել 0038 հույժ գաղտնի հրամանը այն տեսքով, որով այն առկա է, և զորք մտցնել քաղաք: 
- Պաշտպանական կողմը հակադարձում է՝ ինքը երկրի անվտանգության երաշխավորն էր, սպառնալիքն էլ գալիս էր երկրի ներսից, պատկերավոր ասած, ոնց որ, ասենք, Հայաստանում գտնվող Հնդկաստանի քաղաքացի ուսանողները, իրանականում Հնդկաստանի զինված ուժերը ներկայացնելով գրավեն Երևանի մի քանի շենք, ինքն էլ, դե-ֆակտո զորքն օգտագործելով Երևանում, դե-յուրե զորքը մտցրել է քաղաք: 
- Մեղադրող կողմն ասումա՝ չկար նման իրավիճակ, մի հորինեք:
- Պաշտպանական կողմն ասում է՝ կար, Մանվելի պահը, Մելքումյանի պահը, ագրեսիվ ցուցարարներ և այլն:

Ահա այս վերջին երկու կետերի վրա է բանը հասել վեճի, ընդ որում մի կողմից իրավական կարգավորումներն են ծայրահեղ ոչ հստակ, մյուս կողմից իրավական պրակտիկա չկա, մի երրորդ կողմից փաստերն են ոչ միանշանակ մեկնաբանման ենթակա, իսկ չորրորդ կողմից էլ ոչ մի կողմը օբյեկտիվ չէ՝ պաշտպանական կողմը իրեն ձեռնտու փաստերն է շեշտում և մյուսները արժեզրկում կամ լռում դրանց մասին, մեղադրական կողմն էլ, բնականաբար, լրիվ հակառակ դրության մեջ է: Օրինակ, հստակ չէ, թե 01.03.2008 թ-ին գործող ՀՀ քր. օրի այդ հոդվածով սահմանված ինչ է սահմանադրական կարգը և նույնիսկ օրենքի նոր ձևակերպումը, որը կապում է արարքը Սահմանադրության կոնկրետ հոդվածների հետ, քիչ պարզություն է մտցնում իրավիճակում: Այլ օրինակ՝ գործողությունը - ինչո՞վ է դրսևորվում այն, կոնկրետ իր գործողություններում կա՞ր այդ պահը, թե՞ չկար - ահա միայն քիչ քանակն այն հարցերի, որ զուտ իրավական առումով այս գործում կա:

Քրեական ոլորտի մեր օպոզիցիոն առաջատար փաստաբաններից մեկի հետ, իր անունը չեմ տալիս, որովհետև զրույցը անձնական էր, ես դեռ կալանավորման առաջին օրն այս հարցերը բարձրացրի ու մենք եկանք եզրակացության, որ, զուտ իրավական առումով, մեղադրական կողմի համար անչափ դժվար է լինելու կպնել պարոն Քոչարյանին: Որպես ասվածի անուղղակի ապացույց, տեսեք, թե Վահե Գրիգորյանն այս օրերին ինչ զուսպ է արտահայտվում, ինքն էլ է տեսնում այս խնդիրները, չի ուզում անորոշ իրավիճակում մասնագիտական վերդիկտ ասել՝ ինչքան էլ հոգով լինելով նոր իշխանությունների կողմը: Եթե ընդունենք, որ գործում այնուհանդերձ կա քաղաքական բաղադրիչ, ապա կար կարծիք, որ Նիկոլը սխալվեց, միանգամից կպնելով Քոչարյանին, երբ փոխարենը պետք էր մանր քրեական գործերով ամրացնել նրան ներկայացվող հիմնական մեղադրանքը, հետո նոր միայն հիմնական հարվածը հասցնել: Օրինակ, եթե Միքայել Հարությունյանի գործով լիներ օրինական ուժի մեջ մտած դատավճիռ, որով հաստատվեին մի շարք հանգամանքներ, ապա դրանք, որպես արդեն *ապացուցման կարիք չունեցող փաստեր*, կարող էին դրվել արդեն այս գործում մեղադրանքի հիմքում: Չեմ ուզում Նիկոլին կյանք սովորեցնել, բնականաբար, նաև կարծում եմ, որ զուտ քաղաքական մակարդակում սա պետք է քննարկված լինի իր կողմում, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ, եթե ընդունենք, որ այս ամենը զուտ ՀՔԾ նախաձեռնությունն է, ուրեմն գոնե պետք է նրանք քննարկած լինեին այս ամենը: Չեմ ուզում նաև քաղաքական գնահատականներ հնչեցնել:

Մի խոսքով, այստեղ ավելի շատ են հարցականները, քան պատասխանները:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.08.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ դե ես իհարկե կարող էի ենթադրել, որ դու այդ դռնփակ դատական նիստերին ոչ միայն ներկա ես եղել, այլ նաև բավականաչափ իրավական կվալիֆիկացիա ունես, որ դատես ներկայացված ապացույցները բավարար էին թե չէ, ինչպես նաև դատավորներից ավելի բարձր կվալիֆիկացիա ունես, որ իրենց գործը համարես բուլշիթ։   Բայց ցավոք սրտի քո բերած վիդեոյից դատելով, թե դու ինչ տիպի տեղեկատվությունից ես քո լուրերը առնում, դժվարանում եմ դա անել։ Այս պահին, էլի․․․


Ես կարծում եմ, որ այս դեպքն այնքան պարզ է, որ դատողություններ անելու համար պետք չի իրավաբանական գիտությունների դոկտոր լինել, այլ ընդամենը պետք են աչքեր, ականջներ, արդարության զգացում ու մի քիչ էլ ուղեղ՝ սահմանադրության նպատակն ու հովածների տրամաբանությունը հասկանալու համար:
Իսկ դու որտեղի՞ց ես քո լուրերը առնում, չլինի՞ Քոչարյանի մամլո գրասենյակից:

----------


## Lion

> Անկեղծորեն ասած, խնդիրն ավելի բարդ է, քան թվում է առաջին հայացքից...





> Ես կարծում եմ, որ այս դեպքն այնքան պարզ է, որ դատողություններ անելու համար պետք չի իրավաբանական գիտությունների դոկտոր լինել


Էս պահերը դզեց  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ու ոնց Հայկ Մարտիրոսյանն ա ասում՝ էս նախկին իշխանությունների սահմանադրությանն ու օրենքներին հղվելը հեղափոխությունից հետո պոլնի բուլշիթ ա, որովհետև հեղափոխությամբ կարող են հեղափոխվել նաև սահմանադրությունն ու օրենքները: 
Սահմանադրության մեջ ժողովրդի ճնշման տակ վարչապետի հրաժարականի ու նոր վարչապետի նշանակման հոդված առհասարակ չկա ու նման բան ներկա սահմանադրությունը չէր նախատեսում, ի՞նչ մի կախվել եք անձեռնմխելիությունից:
Պարզագույն բաներ են տեղի ունեցել՝ Ռոբը կեղծիքներով իշխանությունը փոխանցել ա Սերժիկին: Ժողովուրդը բողոքել ա, Ռոբը ոստիկանությունով տփել ու ջարդել ա բողոքավոր ժողովդրին, բանակը լցրել ա մայրաքաղաք, զինվորական հագուստների տակ կոծկված օլիգրախների թիկնապահներն ու էլի ինչ-որ կասկածելի ոհմակներ կռվել են բողոքավոր ժողովրդի դեմ, մարդ են սպանել, լիքը մարդ ծեծել ու վիրավորել են, ու էս սաղ Ռոբի հրամանով ա եղել: Ես թքած ունեմ այնպիսի սահմանադրության վրա, որը նման նախագահին քրեական հետապնդում չի նախատեսում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կալանքի առաջին պատճառը մեղադրանքի էությունը չի՞։ Ու եթե մեղադրող կողմը չի կարողացել ապացուցել, որ Քոչարյանին այդպիսի մեղադրանք է կարելի ներկայացնել (մեղադրանք ներկայացնելը արդեն իսկ փաստում է հետապնդման մասին ու անձեռնմխելիության դեմ ա), ապա կալանավորելու հիմք էլ պիտի որ չլինի։
> 
> Ըստ իս, այս պահի դրությամբ վերաքննիչը մեկ մեծ սխալ է գործել՝ այսպիսի աղմկահարույց գործի մասին որոշում կայացնելը ու այդ որոշումը գործի դնելը՝ առանց որոշման ամբողջական տեքստը հրապարակելու։ Մնացածն այս պահին սպեկուլյացիաներ են։


Անձեռնմխելիությունը վերաբերվում ա միայն ու միայն ազատությունից զրկելուն, տվյալ դեպքում կալանքը որպես խափանման միջող կիառելուն, ու ոչ մի դեպքում մեղադրանք ներկայացնելուն։ Դատարանի որոշումը, ոնց ես հասկացել եմ, վերաբերվել ա մի այն այն բանի, թե կարաս Քոչարյանի նկատմամբ կալանք կիրառես, թե՞ ոչ։ Փաստաբանի ասածներից ես հասկացա, որ ապացույցների բավարար կամ անբավարար լինելու, այսինքն մեղադրանքի հիմնավոր լինելու մասին խոսք դատարանի որոշման մեջ չի եղել։ Եղել ա չորով հղում սահմանդարության իմպերատիվ նորմին, որ Քոչարյանն անձեռնմխելի ա, ու վերջ։  

Դատարանի որոշումից անմիջապես հետո որոշումը պիտի կիրառվի։ Դատավոր որոշումը նիստի ժամանակ ծերից ծեր հրապարակել ա ու կարդացել ա։ Չի կարա ուղակի ասի բաց թողեք ու բաց թողնեն։ Ու եթե դատարանը որոշել ա, որ կալանքը չի կարող կիրառվել Քոչարյանի նկատմամբ, ուրեմն Քոչարյանին հենց դատարանի դահլիճից պիտի բաց թողնեին, այլ կերպ հնարավոր չէր ու չէին կարա սպասեին որոշումը հրապարակելուն։ Որոշման տեքստն էլ, որոշ ժամանակ անց, պիտի հասանելի լինի բոլորին։ Էս ՀՀ դատական համակարգում տեղի ունեցած վերջին տարիների միակ հաջողված բարեփոխումն ա եղել, եթե քաքմեջ չեն արել։ Կա datalex համակարգը, որտեղ բոլոր դատարանների բոլոր որոշումները, գործի թույլատրելի մանրամասներով, բոլորին հասանելի են։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Անկեղծորեն ասած, խնդիրն ավելի բարդ է, քան թվում է առաջին հայացքից, ընդ որում մենք այստեղ մի անակնկալ իրավական վակումի ենք հանդիպում: Ես քո ասածը բնականաբար հասկացա, դու էլ իմը: Հիմա շարունակենք քննարկել, որպեսզի պարզ լինի, մի իրավիճակ:
> 
> Ենթադրենք առկա է մի իրավիճակ, երբ, պարզության համար, խնդիր կա հանցագործության սուբյեկտի հետ: Օրինակ, ասենք մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել մեկին պետական դավաճանության համար, անձը կալանավորվել է, բայց հետո պարզվել է, որ այդ անձը ՀՀ քաղաքացի չէ, ինչը բացառում է այդ հոդվածի կիրառումը նրա նկատմամբ: Առաջին հայացքից, այո, թվում է թե անձը պետք է կալանքից ազատվի, բայց երբ ավելի խորն ենք նայում, սա ոչ միայն կալանքից ազատման հիմք է, այլև՝ գործի կարճման, համենայն դեպս այդ հիմքով: 
> 
> Հիմա մեր դեպքում դատարանն արել է առաջին քայլը, առայժմ մի կողմ թողնենք՝ ճիշտ է անձեռնամխելիության պահը հիշել, թե չէ, բայց այդ դեպքում *ինքը պետք է աներ նաև երկրորդ քայլը՝ պահանջեր կարճել գործը*: Ես չեմ կարդացել որոշումն ու չգիտեմ այնտեղի ձևակերպումները, բայց նման բան, համենայն դեպս ըստ փաստաբանների, այնտեղ չկա: Այսինքն, դատարանն ասում է՝ անձը ենթակա չէ պատասխանատվության, իրեն ազատեք կալանքից... ու վերջ: Տրամաբանորեն ինքը պետք է առաջ գնար, ասեր՝ եթե այդպես է, ապա կարճեք գործը: Ու ստեղ մոտենում ենք առաջին մեծ խնդրին - իրավունք ունի՞ դատարանը *կալանքի օրինականությունը քննելիս* գործի կարճման հարց բարձրացնել: Վախենում եմ սխալվել, բայց այնուհանդերձ կարծում եմ, որ, ոչ, չունի նման իրավունք, դա դուրս է կալանքի հարցը քննելու համար իրականացվող դատավարության առարկայից: Որպեսզի պարզ լինի, կրկին հիշենք պետական դավաճանության խնդիրը, եթե անձը քաղաքացի չէ, նա այդ հանցակազմով սուբյեկտ չէ, ենթակա չէ պատասխանատվության և, եթե նման մի հիմարություն է արել քրեական հետապնդման մարմինը, ապա  անձը պետք է ոչ միայն կալանքից ազատվի, այլև՝ քրեական գործը պետք է կարճվի: Ամրագրենք, սակայն, որ դա պետք է արվի պաշտպանական կողմի միջնորդությամբ կամ դատարանի կողմից՝ իր նախաձեռնությամբ, *բայց ոչ այդ փուլում և ոչ կալանքի հարցը քննելիս*: Այս դեպքում այդ պահը չկա, ինչքան ես գիտեմ պաշտպանական կողմը չի միջնորդել այդ մասին բայց, նույնիսկ եթե միջնորդել էլ է, դա պետք է քննվեր որպես առանձին միջնորդություն, ոչ կալանքի միջնորդության հետ միասին: Այս առումով դատարանը, ակնհայտորեն մտածելով հենց իմ ասած ձևով, մի տրամաբանական սխալից խուսափելով անխուսափելի արել է մյուսը - իրավունք չունենալով կալանքի հարցը քննելիս անդրադառնալ գործի կարճման հարցին, չի անդրադարձել, կիսատ է թողել ասածը, որ դատավարական սխալ չանի, բայց, քանի որ սկիզբը սխալ էր սկսել, տրամաբանորեն կիսատ է եղել նաև վերջը: Իրոք, տեսեք ինչ է ստացվում՝ կա դատարանի որոշում, որը *ըստ էության* ֆիքսում է հակաօրինական վիճակը պետական մարմնի վարքագծում, սակայն չկա կոնկրետ ձևակերպումը՝ ի՞նչ անել այդ պարագայում, ընդ որում այդ ձևակերպումը չէր էլ կարող լինել, քանի որ, ինչպես ասացի, սա դուրս է կալանքի առակայի քննարկման սահմաններից: Այսպիսով, կա առնվազն տրամաբանական խնդիր, ընդ որում օրենսդրական վակումի վիճակ է և դատարանը պետք է ղեկավարվի ընդհանուր իրավաբանական տրամաբանությամբ:
> 
> Երկրորդ մեծ խնդիրը՝ *անձեռնամխելիության պահով* - կրկին չեմ ուզում վերջնական վերդիկտ տալ, բայց առայժմ չեմ կարծում, որ անձեռնամխելիությունը այս դեպքում իր վրա տարածվում է: Տեսեք.
> 
> - մեղադրող կողմն ասում է՝ ինքը արել է սա: 
> ...


Ասածդ հասկանում եմ, բայց, նորից, որոշման տեքստը չլինելով քննարկման պարագայում, մի քիչ անտրամաբանականության մասին տրամաբանականությունդ չըմբրռնեցի։ Իմ պատկերացրածով սենց ա գործը․
ա) մեղադրողը միջոնորդություն է ներկայացրել առաջին ատյանի դատարան կալանավորելու մասին, հենվելով սրա, սրա ու սրա վրա, որը բավարարվել է
բ) պաշտպանությունը միջնորդություն է ներկայացրել վերաքննիչ դատարանին կալանքի մասին առաջին ատյանի դատարանի որոշումը չեղակերու մասին, հենվելով նրա վրա, որ բավարար հիմունքներ չեն ներկայացվել անձեռնմխելիության այս գործի վարույթում չգործելու մասին, որը բավարարվել է։

Այսինքն վերաքննիչը *չի* ասում, որ այս քրեական գործի վարույթում մեղադրանքը պետք է չեղարկել՝ անձեռնմխելիության պատճառով, այլ ասում է, որ բավարար կերպով չի պարզաբանվել, որ անձեռնմխելիությունը չի գործում։ Այսինքն բավական փաստեր չկան վարույթը կարճելու համար, բայց նաև վերաքննիչը համարել է, որ բավարար բացատրություն չի եղել, որ անձեռնմխելիություն ունեցող անձի նկատմամբ ազատության իրավունքը սահմանափակող կալանք գործածվի (ասելով՝ գնացեք բզբզացեք, նոր փաստերով առաջին ատյանի դատարանին կալանքի մասին նոր միջնորդություն ներկայացրեք, բայց հլը որ ձեր հիմիկվա փաստերով չհամոզիք, որ իր կարգավիճակից դուրս գործողություններ են եղել)։ Հիմա կարող ա պաշտպանությունը այս որոշումը օգտագործելով փորձի միջնորդություն ներկայացնի գործը կարճելու մասին, բայց այդ դեպքում իրենք պիտի ապացուցեն, որ անձեռնմխելիությունը այդ հոդվածի պարագայում գործում է (ի հակառակ նրան, որ մեղադրողը պիտի ապացուցի, որ անձեռնմխելիությունը չի գործում՝ կալանքի մասին որոշման համար), ինչը կարծում եմ շատ ավելի բարդ կլինի, եթե ոչ անհնարին։ Բայց քանի որ կարծես բոլորն էլ սպասում են որ մեղադրողը պիտի վերաքննիչի որոշումը վճռաբեկում բողոքարկի, ապա սպասենք տեսնենք, շատ հնարավոր ա, որ այդ միջնորդության զուգահեռ պաշտպանությունը կարճման մասին միջնորդություն ներկայացնի։ 

Ու սա քո հիպոթեթիկ իրավիճակից տարբերվում է նրանով, որ մարդու քաղաքացիության հարցը շատ ավելի հեշտ է ստուգելը, քան այս գործի վարույթի սահմաններում Քոչարյանի անձեռնմխելիությունը (ինչի մասին դու էլ ասեցիր), որի պատճառով քո նկարագրած իրավիճակը այստեղ այնքան էլ կիրառելի չի, իմ հասկանալով։ Ու քրեական հոդվածի պահով էլ՝ պետական դավաճանությունը կարծում եմ ավելի հստակ կարելի է ստուգել, իսկ «սահմանադրական կարգի տապալելը» հլը որ չյոտկի մեկը չբացատրեց ինչ ա նշանակում (խոսքի ՔՕ 300.1-ի «որն արտահայտվում է իրավական համակարգում այդ նորմի գործողության դադարեցմամբ»-ը ի՞նչ ա նշանակում ու ո՞նց ա դա ապացուցվում)։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Անձեռնմխելիությունը վերաբերվում ա միայն ու միայն ազատությունից զրկելուն, տվյալ դեպքում կալանքը որպես խափանման միջող կիառելուն, ու ոչ մի դեպքում մեղադրանք ներկայացնելուն։ Դատարանի որոշումը, ոնց ես հասկացել եմ, վերաբերվել ա մի այն այն բանի, թե կարաս Քոչարյանի նկատմամբ կալանք կիրառես, թե՞ ոչ։ Փաստաբանի ասածներից ես հասկացա, որ ապացույցների բավարար կամ անբավարար լինելու, այսինքն մեղադրանքի հիմնավոր լինելու մասին խոսք դատարանի որոշման մեջ չի եղել։ Եղել ա չորով հղում սահմանդարության իմպերատիվ նորմին, որ Քոչարյանն անձեռնմխելի ա, ու վերջ։  
> 
> Դատարանի որոշումից անմիջապես հետո որոշումը պիտի կիրառվի։ Դատավոր որոշումը նիստի ժամանակ ծերից ծեր հրապարակել ա ու կարդացել ա։ Չի կարա ուղակի ասի բաց թողեք ու բաց թողնեն։ Ու եթե դատարանը որոշել ա, որ կալանքը չի կարող կիրառվել Քոչարյանի նկատմամբ, ուրեմն Քոչարյանին հենց դատարանի դահլիճից պիտի բաց թողնեին, այլ կերպ հնարավոր չէր ու չէին կարա սպասեին որոշումը հրապարակելուն։ Որոշման տեքստն էլ, որոշ ժամանակ անց, պիտի հասանելի լինի բոլորին։ Էս ՀՀ դատական համակարգում տեղի ունեցած վերջին տարիների միակ հաջողված բարեփոխումն ա եղել, եթե քաքմեջ չեն արել։ Կա datalex համակարգը, որտեղ բոլոր դատարանների բոլոր որոշումները, գործի թույլատրելի մանրամասներով, բոլորին հասանելի են։


անձեռնմխելիությունը նաև վերաբերում է հետապնդմանը, ասենք քրեական գործի վարույթը կարող է այդպիսի հետապնդում համարվի, ու անձեռնմխելիության հիման վրա կարճվի։ «Մեղադրանքը» այս իմաստով էի կիրառել։ Բայց հետդ համաձայն եմ, որ կոնկրետ այստեղ կալանքի վերաբերյալ անձեռնմխելիությունն է հարցը, վերջին գրառմանս մեջ դրա մասին կարծիքս ասեցի։

Գիտեմ որ չի կարա ասի՝ բաց թողեք, բայց իմ հասկանալով ՀՔԾ-ն չունի որոշման ամբողջ տեքստը (Ազարյանը սրա մասին նամյոկ էլ արեց), ու ահագին խմորվում ա թե ինչ ա եղել ու ոնց ա եղել՝ ամեն ինչը հիմնվելով պաշտպանության մի ռեպլիկի վրա։ Իմ ասածը այն էր, որ լավ կլիներ տեքստը անմիջապես հրապարակվեր դռնփակ նիստից դուրս էլ։ Դատալեքսում ման եկա՝ չկար, ու բոլորն էլ ասում են՝ դեռ չենք տեսել որոշման տեքստը, բայց աջ-ձախ քլնգում են։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու ոնց Հայկ Մարտիրոսյանն ա ասում՝ էս նախկին իշխանությունների սահմանադրությանն ու օրենքներին հղվելը հեղափոխությունից հետո պոլնի բուլշիթ ա, որովհետև հեղափոխությամբ կարող են հեղափոխվել նաև սահմանադրությունն ու օրենքները: 
> Սահմանադրության մեջ ժողովրդի ճնշման տակ վարչապետի հրաժարականի ու նոր վարչապետի նշանակման հոդված առհասարակ չկա ու նման բան ներկա սահմանադրությունը չէր նախատեսում, ի՞նչ մի կախվել եք անձեռնմխելիությունից:
> Պարզագույն բաներ են տեղի ունեցել՝ Ռոբը կեղծիքներով իշխանությունը փոխանցել ա Սերժիկին: Ժողովուրդը բողոքել ա, Ռոբը ոստիկանությունով տփել ու ջարդել ա բողոքավոր ժողովդրին, բանակը լցրել ա մայրաքաղաք, զինվորական հագուստների տակ կոծկված օլիգրախների թիկնապահներն ու էլի ինչ-որ կասկածելի ոհմակներ կռվել են բողոքավոր ժողովրդի դեմ, մարդ են սպանել, լիքը մարդ ծեծել ու վիրավորել են, ու էս սաղ Ռոբի հրամանով ա եղել: Ես թքած ունեմ այնպիսի սահմանադրության վրա, որը նման նախագահին քրեական հետապնդում չի նախատեսում:


Չէ հորպար։ Տենց չի կարելի, թե չէ խայտառակ նախադեպ կստեղծենք, որից հետո ուղիղ ճանապարհ ա կամ դեպի դիկտատուրա կամ քաոս։ Քոչարյանը պիտի դատվի օրենքի տառին համապատասխան, առանց մի միլիմետր շեղվելու։ Որ էմոցիաներին տուրք տանք, ես օրինակ կողմ եմ, որ Քոչարյանին ազգովի քարկոծենք իրա կերած բոլոր քաքերի համար, ոչ մենակ մարտի մեկի համար։ Բայց դե, մենք ուզում ենք իրավական երկիր սարքենք, չէ՞։ 

Ես հույս ունեմ, որ գործի ծավալը մեծանալու ա։ Նախաքննություն իրականացնող մարմինը լիքը նյութեր պիտի արդեն հավաքած լինի, կամ դրա ճանապարհին ա։ Դատախազությունը, եթե հիմքերը բավարար չլինեին, դուխով չէր մտնի դատարան ու հիմա էլ չէր ասի, որ վճռաբեկ ա տանելու։ Քոչարյանի վրա լիքը նյութ կա մարտի մեկով ու բանրից սաղ կընկնի իրա տեղը։ Ես հույս ունեմ, որ էն մկան տնից հայտնաբերած զենքերը դեռ երկար պատմություն ունեն պատմելու ու վերջինը չեն։ Համոզված եմ, որ նաև լիքը համագործակցողներ կան նախկիններից, ներառյալ մուկը։

----------

Gayl (14.08.2018), Ծլնգ (14.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> անձեռնմխելիությունը նաև վերաբերում է հետապնդմանը, ասենք քրեական գործի վարույթը կարող է այդպիսի հետապնդում համարվի, ու անձեռնմխելիության հիման վրա կարճվի։ «Մեղադրանքը» այս իմաստով էի կիրառել։ Բայց հետդ համաձայն եմ, որ կոնկրետ այստեղ կալանքի վերաբերյալ անձեռնմխելիությունն է հարցը, վերջին գրառմանս մեջ դրա մասին կարծիքս ասեցի։
> 
> Գիտեմ որ չի կարա ասի՝ բաց թողեք, բայց իմ հասկանալով ՀՔԾ-ն չունի որոշման ամբողջ տեքստը (Ազարյանը սրա մասին նամյոկ էլ արեց), ու ահագին խմորվում ա թե ինչ ա եղել ու ոնց ա եղել՝ ամեն ինչը հիմնվելով պաշտպանության մի ռեպլիկի վրա։ Իմ ասածը այն էր, որ լավ կլիներ տեքստը անմիջապես հրապարակվեր դռնփակ նիստից դուրս էլ։ Դատալեքսում ման եկա՝ չկար, ու բոլորն էլ ասում են՝ դեռ չենք տեսել որոշման տեքստը, բայց աջ-ձախ քլնգում են։


Այ չեմ իմանում ու չեմ վիճում ․․ ասենք սահմանադրության «հետապնդելն ու պատասխանավությայն ենթարկելը» բացառում ա մեղադրանք ներկայացնելը, թե՞ չէ։ Որովհետև, մեղադրանքը սենց ա «Քոչարյանը, այլ անձնանց հետ համաձայնությամբ ․․․ », ու Քոչարյանը մեղադրվում ա մի հատ մեծ գործի շրջանակներում ու մենակ ինքը չի որ մեղադրվում ա։ Եթե Քոչարյանի անձեռնմխելիությունը վերաբերվում ա համ էլ մեղադրանքին, դուրս ա գալիս, որ համ Քոչարյանին չեն կարա մեղադրեն, համ էլ այլ անձնանց։  :LOL:  Այսինքն, Քոչարյանի անձեռնմխելիության ատմազկով սաղ ազատվում են պատասխանատվությունից, քանի որ մեղադրանք տուպո չես կարա ներկայացնես։ 

Վերջնական տեքստը ՀՔԾ-ն էլ չունի դատախազությունն էլ։ Էտ նորմալ ա։ Որոշումը կարդում են դատարանում, հետո լրիվ տեքստը սրբագրված, տեսքի բերված ուղակում են կողմերին, ու էտ կարող ա մի երկու օր քաշի։ Բայց որոշումը հրապարակելուն պես պիտի կատարվի։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Այ չեմ իմանում ու չեմ վիճում ․․ ասենք սահմանադրության «հետապնդելն ու պատասխանավությայն ենթարկելը» բացառում ա մեղադրանք ներկայացնելը, թե՞ չէ։ Որովհետև, մեղադրանքը սենց ա «Քոչարյանը, այլ անձնանց հետ համաձայնությամբ ․․․ », ու Քոչարյանը մեղադրվում ա մի հատ մեծ գործի շրջանակներում ու մենակ ինքը չի որ մեղադրվում ա։ Եթե Քոչարյանի անձեռնմխելիությունը վերաբերվում ա համ էլ մեղադրանքին, դուրս ա գալիս, որ համ Քոչարյանին չեն կարա մեղադրեն, համ էլ այլ անձնանց։  Այսինքն, Քոչարյանի անձեռնմխելիության ատմազկով սաղ ազատվում են պատասխանատվությունից, քանի որ մեղադրանք տուպո չես կարա ներկայացնես։ 
> 
> Վերջնական տեքստը ՀՔԾ-ն էլ չունի դատախազությունն էլ։ Էտ նորմալ ա։ Որոշումը կարդում են դատարանում, հետո լրիվ տեքստը սրբագրված, տեսքի բերված ուղակում են կողմերին, ու էտ կարող ա մի երկու օր քաշի։ Բայց որոշումը հրապարակելուն պես պիտի կատարվի։


Դե չէ, էդ ուժե նագլիություն կլիներ․․․ նույն գործով են անցնում, բայց մեղադրանքները հատ-հատ են ներկայացվում, ու կարա Քոչարյանի հանդեպ քրեական հետապնդումը կարճվի, բայց մնացածներին մեկ ա վերջում կալանավորեն։ Բայց դա կլինի տրամաբանությունից զուրկ, որտև եթե մնացածներին կալանավորում են, ուրեմն սահմանադրական կարգի տապալումը ապացուցված ա, ու դրա հիման վրա Քոչարյանն էլ պիտի այդ գործի սահմաններում անձեռնմխելիությունից զրկվի։

Դե իմ ասածը հենց էն էր, որ այսքան աղմկոտ գործի մոմենտով կարելի է մի քիչ ավելի արագացնել այդ որոշման տեքստի ամբողջական հրապարակումը (կամ գոնե համառոտը, մինչև ամբողջականը հրապարակվի), որ սենց ամեն տեղից հելնողը մի ռրեպլիկի հիման վրա ենթադրություններ չանի, բայց դե թե ասում ես ձև չկա դա անելու, չեմ վիճում, կարող ա ու չկա։

----------


## Lion

> Ասածդ հասկանում եմ, բայց, նորից, որոշման տեքստը չլինելով քննարկման պարագայում, մի քիչ անտրամաբանականության մասին տրամաբանականությունդ չըմբրռնեցի։ Իմ պատկերացրածով սենց ա գործը․
> ա) մեղադրողը միջոնորդություն է ներկայացրել առաջին ատյանի դատարան կալանավորելու մասին, հենվելով սրա, սրա ու սրա վրա, որը բավարարվել է
> բ) պաշտպանությունը միջնորդություն է ներկայացրել վերաքննիչ դատարանին կալանքի մասին առաջին ատյանի դատարանի որոշումը չեղակերու մասին, հենվելով նրա վրա, որ բավարար հիմունքներ չեն ներկայացվել անձեռնմխելիության այս գործի վարույթում չգործելու մասին, որը բավարարվել է։
> 
> Այսինքն վերաքննիչը *չի* ասում, որ այս քրեական գործի վարույթում մեղադրանքը պետք է չեղարկել՝ անձեռնմխելիության պատճառով, այլ ասում է, որ բավարար կերպով չի պարզաբանվել, որ անձեռնմխելիությունը չի գործում։ Այսինքն բավական փաստեր չկան վարույթը կարճելու համար, բայց նաև վերաքննիչը համարել է, որ բավարար բացատրություն չի եղել, որ անձեռնմխելիություն ունեցող անձի նկատմամբ ազատության իրավունքը սահմանափակող կալանք գործածվի (ասելով՝ գնացեք բզբզացեք, նոր փաստերով առաջին ատյանի դատարանին կալանքի մասին նոր միջնորդություն ներկայացրեք, բայց հլը որ ձեր հիմիկվա փաստերով չհամոզիք, որ իր կարգավիճակից դուրս գործողություններ են եղել)։ Հիմա կարող ա պաշտպանությունը այս որոշումը օգտագործելով փորձի միջնորդություն ներկայացնի գործը կարճելու մասին, բայց այդ դեպքում իրենք պիտի ապացուցեն, որ անձեռնմխելիությունը այդ հոդվածի պարագայում գործում է (ի հակառակ նրան, որ մեղադրողը պիտի ապացուցի, որ անձեռնմխելիությունը չի գործում՝ կալանքի մասին որոշման համար), ինչը կարծում եմ շատ ավելի բարդ կլինի, եթե ոչ անհնարին։ Բայց քանի որ կարծես բոլորն էլ սպասում են որ մեղադրողը պիտի վերաքննիչի որոշումը վճռաբեկում բողոքարկի, ապա սպասենք տեսնենք, շատ հնարավոր ա, որ այդ միջնորդության զուգահեռ պաշտպանությունը կարճման մասին միջնորդություն ներկայացնի։ 
> 
> Ու սա քո հիպոթեթիկ իրավիճակից տարբերվում է նրանով, որ մարդու քաղաքացիության հարցը շատ ավելի հեշտ է ստուգելը, քան այս գործի վարույթի սահմաններում Քոչարյանի անձեռնմխելիությունը (ինչի մասին դու էլ ասեցիր), որի պատճառով քո նկարագրած իրավիճակը այստեղ այնքան էլ կիրառելի չի, իմ հասկանալով։ Ու քրեական հոդվածի պահով էլ՝ պետական դավաճանությունը կարծում եմ ավելի հստակ կարելի է ստուգել, իսկ «սահմանադրական կարգի տապալելը» հլը որ չյոտկի մեկը չբացատրեց ինչ ա նշանակում (խոսքի ՔՕ 300.1-ի «որն արտահայտվում է իրավական համակարգում այդ նորմի գործողության դադարեցմամբ»-ը ի՞նչ ա նշանակում ու ո՞նց ա դա ապացուցվում)։


Ստեղ հարցն էնա՝ մենք չգիտենք, է, քո ասածովա ասել դատարանը, թե չէ: Որոշումը ուղղակի չենք կարդացել: Մնացած պահով՝ համաձայն ենք իրար հետ...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ հորպար։ Տենց չի կարելի, թե չէ խայտառակ նախադեպ կստեղծենք, որից հետո ուղիղ ճանապարհ ա կամ դեպի դիկտատուրա կամ քաոս։ Քոչարյանը պիտի դատվի օրենքի տառին համապատասխան, առանց մի միլիմետր շեղվելու։ Որ էմոցիաներին տուրք տանք, ես օրինակ կողմ եմ, որ Քոչարյանին ազգովի քարկոծենք իրա կերած բոլոր քաքերի համար, ոչ մենակ մարտի մեկի համար։ Բայց դե, մենք ուզում ենք իրավական երկիր սարքենք, չէ՞։ 
> 
> Ես հույս ունեմ, որ գործի ծավալը մեծանալու ա։ Նախաքննություն իրականացնող մարմինը լիքը նյութեր պիտի արդեն հավաքած լինի, կամ դրա ճանապարհին ա։ Դատախազությունը, եթե հիմքերը բավարար չլինեին, դուխով չէր մտնի դատարան ու հիմա էլ չէր ասի, որ վճռաբեկ ա տանելու։ Քոչարյանի վրա լիքը նյութ կա մարտի մեկով ու բանրից սաղ կընկնի իրա տեղը։ Ես հույս ունեմ, որ էն մկան տնից հայտնաբերած զենքերը դեռ երկար պատմություն ունեն պատմելու ու վերջինը չեն։ Համոզված եմ, որ նաև լիքը համագործակցողներ կան նախկիններից, ներառյալ մուկը։


Նախադեպեր լիքը կան, նախադեպերից մեկն էլ անկախ ՀՀ-ի ստեղծումն ա, կարող ա՞ պիտի պահպանեինք ԽՍՀՄ սահմանադրությունը, որ օրենքի երկիր լիներ  :Tongue: 
Նորից եմ ասում, հեղափոխությունով կարելի է օրենքներն էլ փոխել ու հանցագործներին դատել նոր օրենքով, հակառակ դեպքում հեղափոխություն չի, այլ իշխանափոխություն է:

----------

Բարեկամ (16.08.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ստեղ հարցն էնա՝ մենք չգիտենք, է, քո ասածովա ասել դատարանը, թե չէ: Որոշումը ուղղակի չենք կարդացել: Մնացած պահով՝ համաձայն ենք իրար հետ...


Հա, դե, ասածս հենց դա էր, որ չգիտենք, ու այդ պարագայում դժվար էլ ա պնդել, որ անտրամաբանանակնություն կա որոշման մեջ, ու ընդհանրապես այլ մի բան պնդել․․․ բայց դե պնդողներին դա չի խանգարում։

----------


## Lion

Չէ դե, բայց մի բան հաստատա, եթե անձեռնամխելիության վրա է շեշտել, ապա պիտի կպներ նաև կարճման հարցին, բայց հարցն էնա, որ էդ հարցին չի կարա կպնի...

----------


## Gayl

> Նախադեպեր լիքը կան, նախադեպերից մեկն էլ անկախ ՀՀ-ի ստեղծումն ա, կարող ա՞ պիտի պահպանեինք ԽՍՀՄ սահմանադրությունը, որ օրենքի երկիր լիներ 
> Նորից եմ ասում, հեղափոխությունով կարելի է օրենքներն էլ փոխել ու հանցագործներին դատել նոր օրենքով, հակառակ դեպքում հեղափոխություն չի, այլ իշխանափոխություն է:


Անկախ հհ պետք չի ստեղծել, որտև հհ_ն անկախ ա: 
Մեր խնդիրը ամեն ձև Քոչին դատելը չի, մեր խնդիրը երկրում արդարադարության վերականգնումն ա, իսկ եթե կա արդարություն ապա Քոչը կնստի:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չէ դե, բայց մի բան հաստատա, եթե անձեռնամխելիության վրա է շեշտել, ապա պիտի կպներ նաև կարճման հարցին, բայց հարցն էնա, որ էդ հարցին չի կարա կպնի...


Դե ասեցի արդեն, կարող ա եղել ա՝ «չապացուցիք, որ անձեռնմխելիությունը չի գործում ձեր գործի վրա», ի տարբերություն «անձեռնմխելիությունը նշանակում ա, որ այս հոդվածով չեք կարա գործ հարուցեք»։ Դու վերջին տարբերակի հիման վրա ես ասում պիտի կարճվի, բայց սա ավելի բարդ գործ ա քան քաղաքացիություն չունենալը, դրա համար էլ հնարավոր ա առաջին տարբերակը լինի, բայց երկրորդ տարբերակը չլինի, ու լինի բավարար հիմք կալանավորման որոշումը չեղարկելու, բայց անբավարար՝ վարույթը կարճելու համար, թեկուզ դատարանը իրավասու էլ լիներ գործը կառճել։ Բայց դե ջրում եղանով շրջաններ ենք գծում․․․ մի երկու օր էլ սպասենք, տեսնենք վերաքննիչի ասածը ինչ ա։

----------

Lion (15.08.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ես կարծում եմ, որ նախ պետք է հասկանալ թե ինչու գոյություն ունի այդ նախագահի անձեռնմխելի լինելու հոդվածը սահմանադրության մեջ: Ես իրավաբանությունից մղոններով հեռու եմ, բայց իմ կարճ, կիսագրագետ-գեղացի խելքով, այդ անձեռնմխելիությունը տրվում է նախագահին որպես ժողովրդի թեկնածուի, և որպեսզի վերջինիս (ժողովրդի թեկնածուի) իշխանությունը չստորադասվի դատական համակարգի իշխանությանը, և սա դեմոկրատական համակարգի կայունության հիմքերից է: Ուղղեք, եթե սխալվում եմ:
Եթե ընտրություններից հետո լիքը մարդ դուրս է գալիս փողոց ընդվզելու, դա առնվազն կասկածի տակ է դնում նախագահի ժողովրդի թեկնածու լինելը դա մեկ, և երկրորդ՝ դա նախագահին բացարձակ իրավունք չի տալիս ժողովդրին ծեծելով տուն ուղարկելու, ու եթե քաղաքակիրթ ձևերը սպառվում են (կարդա՝ երկխոսություններ, ելույթներ, առաջարկներ, ուղերձներ), միակ ելքը ընտրություններն անվավեր ճանաչելն է, կամ հրաժարական տալը, հակառակ պարագայում դու կորցնում ես թե լեգիտիմությունդ և թե անձեռնմխելիությունը, ինչը և վերաբերում է վերջին երեք նախագահներին: 
Ոչ մի երկրի սահմանադրություն ու օրենսդրություն հիմարակայուն (foolproof) չի ու միշտ մանևրելու ու պրոպագանդայի տեղեր կան, որով և ազդում են մասսայի վրա: 
Ես կարծում եմ, որ նույնիսկ եթե Քոչարյանը ՀՀ զինված ուժերը մայրաքաղաք չլցներ, մեկ է ինքը սահմանադրական կարգը տապալել է ընտրությունները կեղծելով ու խաղաղ ցույցեր անող ժողովդրի դեմ բռնություն կիրառելով:
Քոչարյանին պաշտպանելու ցանկություն ունեցողները պարզ է, որ պիտի ֆիքսվեն հոդվածների ձևական կողմերի վրա ու մանր մանիպուլյացիաներով խաղեր տան առանց խորանալու սկզբունքների ու գաղափարների մեջ:
Եվ Քոչարյանին պաշտպանողները ըստ էության կուզենան պաշտպանել ՍՍ-ին և ԼՏՊ-ին ևս, որովհետև բոլոր երեքն էլ գործել են նույն տրամաբանության մեջ՝ կազմակերպված, հանցավոր համաձայնությամբ տապալել են սահմանադրական կարգը:

----------


## Գաղթական

Իսկ զուգահեռ իրականության մեջ՝ կաշառակերության մեջ մեղադրվող 12 տարի ազատազրկման դատապարտված Բրազիլիայի նախկին նախագահ Լուլա դե Սիլվային, ով համ էլ հենց բանտից պատրաստվում էր իր թեկնածությունը դնել հոկտեմբերին կայանալիք նախագահական ընտրություններում ու հարցումների համաձայն ամենապոպուլյար թեկնածունա, վերաքննիչ դատարանն անհապաղ ազատ արձակելու վճիռ էր կայացրել անցած ամիս:

Բայց վճիռը կասեցվել էր գլխավոր մագիստրատ Նետոյի կողմից, ով հայտարարել էր, թե դեռ մի քիչ էլ պիտի ուսումնասիրի գործը ու դիմել էր ռեգիոնալ ոստիկանությանը՝ նախկին նախագահին հսկողության տակ վերցնելու վերդիկտով:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ նախ պետք է հասկանալ թե ինչու գոյություն ունի այդ նախագահի անձեռնմխելի լինելու հոդվածը սահմանադրության մեջ: Ես իրավաբանությունից մղոններով հեռու եմ, բայց իմ կարճ, կիսագրագետ-գեղացի խելքով, այդ անձեռնմխելիությունը տրվում է նախագահին որպես ժողովրդի թեկնածուի, և որպեսզի վերջինիս (ժողովրդի թեկնածուի) իշխանությունը չստորադասվի դատական համակարգի իշխանությանը, և սա դեմոկրատական համակարգի կայունության հիմքերից է: Ուղղեք, եթե սխալվում եմ:
> Եթե ընտրություններից հետո լիքը մարդ դուրս է գալիս փողոց ընդվզելու, դա առնվազն կասկածի տակ է դնում նախագահի ժողովրդի թեկնածու լինելը դա մեկ, և երկրորդ՝ դա նախագահին բացարձակ իրավունք չի տալիս ժողովդրին ծեծելով տուն ուղարկելու, ու եթե քաղաքակիրթ ձևերը սպառվում են (կարդա՝ երկխոսություններ, ելույթներ, առաջարկներ, ուղերձներ), միակ ելքը ընտրություններն անվավեր ճանաչելն է, կամ հրաժարական տալը, հակառակ պարագայում դու կորցնում ես թե լեգիտիմությունդ և թե անձեռնմխելիությունը, ինչը և վերաբերում է վերջին երեք նախագահներին: 
> Ոչ մի երկրի սահմանադրություն ու օրենսդրություն հիմարակայուն (foolproof) չի ու միշտ մանևրելու ու պրոպագանդայի տեղեր կան, որով և ազդում են մասսայի վրա: 
> Ես կարծում եմ, որ նույնիսկ եթե Քոչարյանը ՀՀ զինված ուժերը մայրաքաղաք չլցներ, մեկ է ինքը սահմանադրական կարգը տապալել է ընտրությունները կեղծելով ու խաղաղ ցույցեր անող ժողովդրի դեմ բռնություն կիրառելով:
> Քոչարյանին պաշտպանելու ցանկություն ունեցողները պարզ է, որ պիտի ֆիքսվեն հոդվածների ձևական կողմերի վրա ու մանր մանիպուլյացիաներով խաղեր տան առանց խորանալու սկզբունքների ու գաղափարների մեջ:
> Եվ Քոչարյանին պաշտպանողները ըստ էության կուզենան պաշտպանել ՍՍ-ին և ԼՏՊ-ին ևս, որովհետև բոլոր երեքն էլ գործել են նույն տրամաբանության մեջ՝ կազմակերպված, հանցավոր համաձայնությամբ տապալել են սահմանադրական կարգը:


Իշխանությունների բաժանման իմաստ էլ կա անձեռնմխելիության պատճառաբանության մեջ, բայց դա միակը չի, ու ավելի շատ վերաբերում ա executive privilege-ին, ոչ թե executive immunity-ին։ Այսինքն որ պաշտոնավարության ժամանակ գործադիր մարմինների կանոնավոր աշխատանքը չխափանվի դատական իշխանության ունեցած լծակների միջոցով (չգիտեմ executive privilege-ի մեխանիզմը ՀՀ-ում ոնց ա գործում, բայց իմաստը նրանում ա, որ դատական մարմինների կանչերին ու ծանուցումներին գործադիր մարմինը իրավունք ունի չպատասխանել, որ անընդհատ դատարաններով քաշ տալով գործներին չխփեն)։ Իսկ executive immunity-ի իմաստը շատ ավելի շատ գալիս է հանրանպաստ գործունեության անկաշկանդ ապահովումից։ Սա էլ բխում է նրանից, որ գործադիր մարմինների կանոնավոր գործունեության մեջ կարող են լինել այնպիսի արարքներ, որոնց համար հասարակ մահկանացուները թե՛ քրեական, թե՛ քաղաքացիական պատասխանատվություն կկրեին։ Ասենք օպերատիվ տվյալներ են ստացվում, որ քաղաքացիական ինքնաթիռ է առևանգվել ահաբեկիչների կողմից և մեջը 100 ուղևորների հետ մեկտեղ այդ ինքնաթիռը տանում են մի մարդաշատ վայրում կործանման՝ զոհերի առավելագույն թվեր ստանալու համար։ Նախագահը պիտի ունենա այդ առևանգված ինքնաթիը մինչև մարդաշատ վայրերը հասնելը խփելու մասին անկաշկանդ որոշում ընդունելու հնարավորություն։ Եթե ես ու դու այդ ինքնաթիռը կործանեինք՝ ունենալով շատ ավելի շատ զոհերից խուսափելու միտումներ, միևնույնն է դատական ատյաններով քաշ կտրվեինք ու հավանաբար վերջում կնստեինք էլ, իսկ նախագահը այդ քաշտրվելու կաշկանդվածությունը պիտի չունենա, որ կարողանա հազարավոր շնչերի փրկելու մասին որոշում ընդունի՝ թեկուզ 100 անմեղ զոհերի դառը կսկիծով։ Կամ նույն ձև, տնտեսական կայունության համար նախագահը պիտի լծակներ ունենա օրինակ դրամի դևալվացիային տանելուն, որի հետևանքով կարող ա հարյուրավոր բիզնեսներ սննկանան։ Էլի, ես ու դու որ միտումնավոր դևալվացիային տանող քայլեր անենք, հավանաբար տնտեսական գործունեության դեմ ուղղված մի շարք հանցագորությունների հոդվածներով կդատվեինք, բայց նախագահը տնտեսությունը փրկելու համար որոշումներ ընդունելիս պիտի պոտենցիալ դատական պատասխանատվությամբ կաշկանդված չլինի։ Էլ չասած, որ գործադիրի ղեկավարը ունի պատերազմներ մղելու իրավունք (այստեղ պարզեցնում եմ իհարկե)․․․

Ու այս իմաստով անձեռնմխելիությունը լավ բան է, ու ամբողջ աշխարհում ընդունված բան է, որ գործադիրի ղեկավարը պաշտոնավարությունից հետո էլ պիտի պաշտոնավարության ժամանակ կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունների համար անձեռնմխելի լինի։ Բայց նաև սրա պատճառով է, որ այդ անձեռնմխելիության շրջանցելու գործերը ահավոր բարդ են, ինչքան էլ առաջին հայացքից պարզ չթվան։ Նույնիսկ դատամոլ ԱՄՆ-ում նախագահի անձեռնմխելիության մասով ինչքան գիտեմ միայն երկու իրավական նախադեպ կա (մի հատ Նիքսոնի վրա, մի հատ էլ Կլինտոնի), որոնք բավական նեղ կիրառելիություն ունեն, ու ինչքան հասկանում եմ, մասամբ իրար հակասում էլ են (սրա պատճոռով էլ է, որ կարծիքները անկյունագծորեն բաժանվում են, թե Թրամփի վրա տասնյակ բացված դատական գործերի վերջն ինչ ա լինելու)։ Իսկ Հայաստանի նման տհաս դատական համակարգով երկրում նախագահական անձեռնմխելիության շուրջ ոչ մի նախադեպ չկա, ու նույնիսկ սահամանդրական կարգի տապալման գործով կարծես ոչ մի նախադեպ չկա, դրա համար էլ ոչ մեկ չյոտկի չգիտի դա ինչ ա նշանակում, չնայած բոլորը մեծ-մեծ փրթում են։ Կոպիտ ասած չփորձված հոդվածով չփորձված իրավական կարգավիճակով մարդու հանդեպ վարույթ ա, ու ստեղ այնքան անհայտներ կան, որ սենց տիպի գործերը հնարավոր ա տարիներ տևեն (ավելի մոտ տասնամյակի, քան մեկ տարուն)։

Որ կասկածներ չլինեն իմ ասածների մոտիվացիաների մեջ, միանգամից ասեմ, որ ես թքած ունեմ, Քոչարյանը կնստի, թե չէ, քանի որ դա 10 զոհերին չի կենդանացնելու, բայց հասկանում եմ զոհվածների հարազատների համար կոնկրետ Քոչարյանի դատվելը արդարության ինչ հոգեբանական զգացողություն կարող է բերել, ու սա էլ է կարևոր, բայց իրավական դաշտում, ըստ իս, տեղ չունի։ Դրա համար ինձ շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչ նախադեպեր են ստեղծվելու այս գործի հետևանքով։ Ու գործադիրի ղեկավարի անձեռնմխելիության շուրջ, ինչպես նաև սահմանադրական կարգի տապալման շուրջ նախադեպերը կարևոր են այսքան երիտասարդ, բայց և վերուվար քաղաքական պատմություն ունեցող երկրի համար։ Նաև հուսով եմ, որ անձեռնմխելիության շուրջ նախադեպը կլինի թե՛ ամրապնդող (որ, այո՛, նախագահ-վարչապետը կարող է անկաշկանդ գործել՝ հանրային շահին ուղղված դեպքերում), թե՛ սահմանափակող (որ չես կարա տուպը հելնես ժողովրդիդ վրա կրակես, թե ինչ ա բողոքի ցույցեր են)։ Այս իրավական նախադեպերը կբերեն նաև քաղաքական հասունության, որ վարչապետը շարունակական ժողովրդական պոպուլյարության վրա էլ հենվի, այլ ոչ թե մտածի, թե իրեն արդեն ընտրել են ու վերջ՝ ինչ ուզի կանի։

Այս ամենի հետ մեկտեղ, օրինավոր երկրում բոլորն էլ ունեն իրավական պաշտպանության իրավունք՝ օրենքով թույլ տրված բոլոր տառերով։ Ու ինչքան էլ հանրային ճնշումներ չլինեն, դատական որոշումները պիտի հիմնվեն օրենքի տառի վրա, ոչ թե այս պահին հանրային տրամադրությունների վրա, այլապես սա ուղիղ ճանապարհ է դեպի tyranny of the majority-ի։ Իսկ եթե օրենքի տառերը չեն համապատասխանում մեծամասնության ժողովրդավարության մասին պատկերացումներին, ապա նախ այդ օրենքները փոխելու մասին է պետք մտածել, ու այդ փոփոխությունները հավանաբար չեն ունենա հետադարձ ուժ։ Դե կամ էլ պիտի մոռանաս, որ ուզում ես նախորդին իրավահաջորդ օրինավոր  երկիր կառուցես, այլ հռչակես Նոր Հայաստան, ու մինչ այդ գործող օրենքները շրջանցելով հաշվեհարդարներ գործես։ Բայց սա կարծես այժմյան ղեկավարության ուզածը չի, ինչքան էլ ժողովրդի որոշ շերտեր չուզենան իրենց երկիրը հենց այս ճանապարհով առաջ մղել։

----------

Lion (15.08.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իշխանությունների բաժանման իմաստ էլ կա անձեռնմխելիության պատճառաբանության մեջ, բայց դա միակը չի, ու ավելի շատ վերաբերում ա executive privilege-ին, ոչ թե executive immunity-ին։ Այսինքն որ պաշտոնավարության ժամանակ գործադիր մարմինների կանոնավոր աշխատանքը չխափանվի դատական իշխանության ունեցած լծակների միջոցով (չգիտեմ executive privilege-ի մեխանիզմը ՀՀ-ում ոնց ա գործում, բայց իմաստը նրանում ա, որ դատական մարմինների կանչերին ու ծանուցումներին գործադիր մարմինը իրավունք ունի չպատասխանել, որ անընդհատ դատարաններով քաշ տալով գործներին չխփեն)։ Իսկ executive immunity-ի իմաստը շատ ավելի շատ գալիս է հանրանպաստ գործունեության անկաշկանդ ապահովումից։ Սա էլ բխում է նրանից, որ գործադիր մարմինների կանոնավոր գործունեության մեջ կարող են լինել այնպիսի արարքներ, որոնց համար հասարակ մահկանացուները թե՛ քրեական, թե՛ քաղաքացիական պատասխանատվություն կկրեին։ Ասենք օպերատիվ տվյալներ են ստացվում, որ քաղաքացիական ինքնաթիռ է առևանգվել ահաբեկիչների կողմից և մեջը 100 ուղևորների հետ մեկտեղ այդ ինքնաթիռը տանում են մի մարդաշատ վայրում կործանման՝ զոհերի առավելագույն թվեր ստանալու համար։ Նախագահը պիտի ունենա այդ առևանգված ինքնաթիը մինչև մարդաշատ վայրերը հասնելը խփելու մասին անկաշկանդ որոշում ընդունելու հնարավորություն։ Եթե ես ու դու այդ ինքնաթիռը կործանեինք՝ ունենալով շատ ավելի շատ զոհերից խուսափելու միտումներ, միևնույնն է դատական ատյաններով քաշ կտրվեինք ու հավանաբար վերջում կնստեինք էլ, իսկ նախագահը այդ քաշտրվելու կաշկանդվածությունը պիտի չունենա, որ կարողանա հազարավոր շնչերի փրկելու մասին որոշում ընդունի՝ թեկուզ 100 անմեղ զոհերի դառը կսկիծով։ Կամ նույն ձև, տնտեսական կայունության համար նախագահը պիտի լծակներ ունենա օրինակ դրամի դևալվացիային տանելուն, որի հետևանքով կարող ա հարյուրավոր բիզնեսներ սննկանան։ Էլի, ես ու դու որ միտումնավոր դևալվացիային տանող քայլեր անենք, հավանաբար տնտեսական գործունեության դեմ ուղղված մի շարք հանցագորությունների հոդվածներով կդատվեինք, բայց նախագահը տնտեսությունը փրկելու համար որոշումներ ընդունելիս պիտի պոտենցիալ դատական պատասխանատվությամբ կաշկանդված չլինի։ Էլ չասած, որ գործադիրի ղեկավարը ունի պատերազմներ մղելու իրավունք (այստեղ պարզեցնում եմ իհարկե)․․․
> 
> Ու այս իմաստով անձեռնմխելիությունը լավ բան է, ու ամբողջ աշխարհում ընդունված բան է, որ գործադիրի ղեկավարը պաշտոնավարությունից հետո էլ պիտի պաշտոնավարության ժամանակ կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունների համար անձեռնմխելի լինի։ Բայց նաև սրա պատճառով է, որ այդ անձեռնմխելիության շրջանցելու գործերը ահավոր բարդ են, ինչքան էլ առաջին հայացքից պարզ չթվան։ Նույնիսկ դատամոլ ԱՄՆ-ում նախագահի անձեռնմխելիության մասով ինչքան գիտեմ միայն երկու իրավական նախադեպ կա (մի հատ Նիքսոնի վրա, մի հատ էլ Կլինտոնի), որոնք բավական նեղ կիրառելիություն ունեն, ու ինչքան հասկանում եմ, մասամբ իրար հակասում էլ են (սրա պատճոռով էլ է, որ կարծիքները անկյունագծորեն բաժանվում են, թե Թրամփի վրա տասնյակ բացված դատական գործերի վերջն ինչ ա լինելու)։ Իսկ Հայաստանի նման տհաս դատական համակարգով երկրում նախագահական անձեռնմխելիության շուրջ ոչ մի նախադեպ չկա, ու նույնիսկ սահամանդրական կարգի տապալման գործով կարծես ոչ մի նախադեպ չկա, դրա համար էլ ոչ մեկ չյոտկի չգիտի դա ինչ ա նշանակում, չնայած բոլորը մեծ-մեծ փրթում են։ Կոպիտ ասած չփորձված հոդվածով չփորձված իրավական կարգավիճակով մարդու հանդեպ վարույթ ա, ու ստեղ այնքան անհայտներ կան, որ սենց տիպի գործերը հնարավոր ա տարիներ տևեն (ավելի մոտ տասնամյակի, քան մեկ տարուն)։


Օքեյ, կարճ ասած անձեռնմխելիությունը նախագահին պետք է՝ 


> որպեսզի վերջինիս (ժողովրդի թեկնածուի) իշխանությունը չստորադասվի դատական համակարգի իշխանությանը


:
Սարեր ձորեր ընկնելու տեղը անձեռնմխելությունը պետք է նայել իշխանությունը յուրացնելու հատկանշների պրիզմայով ևս, թե չէ շատ գունավոր ու հուզիչ էին անձնուրաց, մեծ պատասխանատվությամբ կյանքեր փրկելու դրվագները: Մի պահ մտածեցի թե Քոչարյանը ազգը փրկել ա կործանումից (ընհանուր ես ասում, բայց պրոպագանդայոտ ա թվում):






> Որ կասկածներ չլինեն իմ ասածների մոտիվացիաների մեջ, միանգամից ասեմ, որ ես թքած ունեմ, Քոչարյանը կնստի, թե չէ, քանի որ դա 10 զոհերին չի կենդանացնելու, բայց հասկանում եմ զոհվածների հարազատների համար կոնկրետ Քոչարյանի դատվելը արդարության ինչ հոգեբանական զգացողություն կարող է բերել, ու սա էլ է կարևոր, բայց իրավական դաշտում, ըստ իս, տեղ չունի։


Հանցագործներին վայթե նստացնում են ներկա ու ապագա նմանատիպ հանցագործությունները խափանելու ու մարդկանց իրավունքների հավասարությունն ապահովելու համար ու սա հենց իրավական դաշտն է որ կա:





> Դրա համար ինձ շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչ նախադեպեր են ստեղծվելու այս գործի հետևանքով։ Ու գործադիրի ղեկավարի անձեռնմխելիության շուրջ, ինչպես նաև սահմանադրական կարգի տապալման շուրջ նախադեպերը կարևոր են այսքան երիտասարդ, բայց և վերուվար քաղաքական պատմություն ունեցող երկրի համար։ Նաև հուսով եմ, որ անձեռնմխելիության շուրջ նախադեպը կլինի թե՛ ամրապնդող (որ, այո՛, նախագահ-վարչապետը կարող է անկաշկանդ գործել՝ հանրային շահին ուղղված դեպքերում), թե՛ սահմանափակող (որ չես կարա տուպը հելնես ժողովրդիդ վրա կրակես, թե ինչ ա բողոքի ցույցեր են)։ Այս իրավական նախադեպերը կբերեն նաև քաղաքական հասունության, որ վարչապետը շարունակական ժողովրդական պոպուլյարության վրա էլ հենվի, այլ ոչ թե մտածի, թե իրեն արդեն ընտրել են ու վերջ՝ ինչ ուզի կանի։


Նախադեպեր, պատմություն, հասնունություն, բլա բլա բլա... Նույն ձևի հուզական կարող եմ ասել՝ ժողովդրի կյանքը կերած դեգեներատները պիտի նստեն բանտում:




> Այս ամենի հետ մեկտեղ, օրինավոր երկրում բոլորն էլ ունեն իրավական պաշտպանության իրավունք՝ օրենքով թույլ տրված բոլոր տառերով։ Ու ինչքան էլ հանրային ճնշումներ չլինեն, դատական որոշումները պիտի հիմնվեն օրենքի տառի վրա, ոչ թե այս պահին հանրային տրամադրությունների վրա, այլապես սա ուղիղ ճանապարհ է դեպի tyranny of the majority-ի։ Իսկ եթե օրենքի տառերը չեն համապատասխանում մեծամասնության ժողովրդավարության մասին պատկերացումներին, ապա նախ այդ օրենքները փոխելու մասին է պետք մտածել, ու այդ փոփոխությունները հավանաբար չեն ունենա հետադարձ ուժ։ Դե կամ էլ պիտի մոռանաս, որ ուզում ես նախորդին իրավահաջորդ օրինավոր  երկիր կառուցես, այլ հռչակես Նոր Հայաստան, ու մինչ այդ գործող օրենքները շրջանցելով հաշվեհարդարներ գործես։ Բայց սա կարծես այժմյան ղեկավարության ուզածը չի, ինչքան էլ ժողովրդի որոշ շերտեր չուզենան իրենց երկիրը հենց այս ճանապարհով առաջ մղել։


Ո՞ր օրենքներով, ու՞մ կողմից ընդունած, ի՞նչ մոտիվացիաներով, ի՞նչ գաղափարների ու սկզբունքների համար ընդունված օրենքներով: Հիմա ասենք նախկին իշխանությունները անասուն օրենքներ են ընդունել, որոնց նպատակը իրենց լափելու անվտանգությունը ապահովելն է, պիտի՞ դատավորները նոր իշխանությունների դեպքում հենվեն հին անասուն օրենքների վրա: 
Չկրկնեմ, #1388

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ո՞ր օրենքներով, ու՞մ կողմից ընդունած, ի՞նչ մոտիվացիաներով, ի՞նչ գաղափարների ու սկզբունքների համար ընդունված օրենքներով: Հիմա ասենք նախկին իշխանությունները անասուն օրենքներ են ընդունել, որոնց նպատակը իրենց լափելու անվտանգությունը ապահովելն է, պիտի՞ դատավորները նոր իշխանությունների դեպքում հենվեն հին անասուն օրենքների վրա: 
> Չկրկնեմ, #1388


Հա հոպար, հենց տենց, ուրիշ վարյանտ չունեն։ Եթե փորձը ցույց տա, որ օրենքը չի աշխատում, կամ հիմար օրենք ա, կամ ժողովրդի շահերին դեմ ա, պետք ա օրենքը փոխել։ Իսկ քանի կա էտ օրենքը, դատավորն ուզի չուզի պիտի առաջնորդվի էտ օրենքով։ Հայ Մարտիրոսյանը սաղիս սրտից ա խոսում, բայց իրա ասածը դեպի դիկտատուրա տանող ամենակարճ ճանապարհն ա։ Հեղափոխական դիկտատուրան ոչ մի երկրի երբեք ոչ մի լավ տեղ չի տարել։ Ես շատ եմ ուզում, որ Քոչարյանը նստի, էնքան նստի, որ անունը մոռանանք։ Բայց չեմ ուզում, որ օրենքի տառից մի միլիմետր շեղումով նստի։ Մենք իրավական առումով չմո երկիր ենք, ու եթե սկսենք օրենքը շրջանցել հեղափոխության անունից, կդառնանք ավելի չմո։ 

Դու գիտե՞ս ինչի ես ԱՄՆ էտքան սիրում։ Որովհետև օրենքի երկիր ա։ Որովհետև հենց սկզբից տենց ա եղել դրվածքը։ ՄԻ հատ լավ կինո ասեմ նայի․ The Conspirator. Էս կինոն իմ համար միշտ եղել ա մի բանի մասին․ երբ սաղ ասում են գնդակահարել, ու սաղ վստահ են, որ ճիշտ են, մի հոգի կանգնում ա ու ասում, հոպ ախպեր, օրենք ու արդար դատ։

----------

Gayl (16.08.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հա հոպար, հենց տենց, ուրիշ վարյանտ չունեն։ Եթե փորձը ցույց տա, որ օրենքը չի աշխատում, կամ հիմար օրենք ա, կամ ժողովրդի շահերին դեմ ա, պետք ա օրենքը փոխել։ Իսկ քանի կա էտ օրենքը, դատավորն ուզի չուզի պիտի առաջնորդվի էտ օրենքով։ Հայ Մարտիրոսյանը սաղիս սրտից ա խոսում, բայց իրա ասածը դեպի դիկտատուրա տանող ամենակարճ ճանապարհն ա։ Հեղափոխական դիկտատուրան ոչ մի երկրի երբեք ոչ մի լավ տեղ չի տարել։ Ես շատ եմ ուզում, որ Քոչարյանը նստի, էնքան նստի, որ անունը մոռանանք։ Բայց չեմ ուզում, որ օրենքի տառից մի միլիմետր շեղումով նստի։ Մենք իրավական առումով չմո երկիր ենք, ու եթե սկսենք օրենքը շրջանցել հեղափոխության անունից, կդառնանք ավելի չմո։ 
> 
> Դու գիտե՞ս ինչի ես ԱՄՆ էտքան սիրում։ Որովհետև օրենքի երկիր ա։ Որովհետև հենց սկզբից տենց ա եղել դրվածքը։ ՄԻ հատ լավ կինո ասեմ նայի․ The Conspirator. Էս կինոն իմ համար միշտ եղել ա մի բանի մասին․ երբ սաղ ասում են գնդակահարել, ու սաղ վստահ են, որ ճիշտ են, մի հոգի կանգնում ա ու ասում, հոպ ախպեր, օրենք ու արդար դատ։


Հոպար Աստված սիրես, ԱՄՆ սահմանդրությունն ու օրենքները արի չհամեմատենք ՀՀ-ի հետ, ԱՄՆ սահմանադրության ու օրենքների վրա իրավաբաններ են աշխատել, իսկ մերինի վրա աշխատել են երևի չոբանները, բառիս դրական իմաստով:
Հիմա Հայ Ժողովուրդը քաքն ա՞ ընկել, որ չոբանների գրած օրենքներով օրենքի երկիր սարքի, նստեք սպասեք :Ճ 
Ես քեզ ավելին ասեմ. Հայաստանի ու հայերիս համար սահմանադրությունն ու օրենքները շատ ավելի մանրացված, ծամած դրած լինեն, քան թե Ամերիկայինն են, որ ազգովի իրար չֆռռացնենք, թե չէ ավանդական խասյաթ կա ջուր պղտորելու:
Բառացիորեն պիտի գրած լինի, որ երբ հարյուր հազարներից ավել մարդ հավաքվում ա Երևանի հրապարակից մինչև Օպեռա տարածքում, ապա իշխանությունները սիկտիր են լինում, որպես իմպերատիվ նորմ, առանց բուլշիթերի: Այ էդ ժամանակ  վայթե օրենքի երկիր կլինի, թե չէ էն ինչ որ հիմա է, շոու է, նստեցրեք-բաց թողեք, ժողովուրդը ուրախանա-տխրի :Ճ

----------

Բարեկամ (16.08.2018)

----------


## Lion

Նոր ՀՔԾ պետի ասուլիսն եմ, լսում...

Փաստորեն ես ինձնից անկախ իր դիրքորոշման նման դիրքորոշում եմ արտահայտել, որ պետք է զուտ կալանքի հիմքերին անդրադառնար, այլ ոչ՝ քրեական գործի ճակատագրի հարցը լուծող քայլ աներ:

----------

Տրիբուն (16.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նոր ՀՔԾ պետի ասուլիսն եմ, լսում...
> 
> Փաստորեն ես ինձնից անկախ իր դիրքորոշման նման դիրքորոշում եմ արտահայտել, որ պետք է զուտ կալանքի հիմքերին անդրադառնար, այլ ոչ՝ քրեական գործի ճակատագրի հարցը լուծող քայլ աներ:


Հա էլի, չորով անձեռնմխելի ա ու վերջ  :LOL:  Մեղադրանքը հիմնավոր ա, թե չէ, կալանավորման հիմք կա թե չէ, իրան վաբշե չի քորել։ 

Քոչարյանին ազատած դատավորը ենթակա էր բացարկման. ՀՔԾ պետ




> ․․․․ դատարանը դուրս է եկել իր լիազորությունների սահմանից, պետք է քններ առաջին ատյանի դատարանի որոշման օրինականությունը, այսինքն պետք է հստակ երկու հարցի պատասխաներ՝ առկա է հիմնավոր կասկած, այսինքն՝  կալանավորման պայմանը և առկա է արդյոք կալանավորման հիմքը: Դատավորը կարող էր մեղադրանքին անդրադառնալ միայն այն դեպքում, երբ լիներ ակնհայտ անհամապատասխանություն  առաջադրված մեղադրանքի բովանդակության և այդ հոդվածով հանցակազմերի միջև:


Ու սովորաբար երկու երեք օր պիտի քաշի դատախազություն որոշումն ուղարկելը։ Ի՞նչ են մի վեց օր գրում։ Ոնց որ Քոչարյանին թռնելու ժամանակ տված լինեն։  




> ՀՔԾ պետը նաև նշել է, որ դատարանը 6 օր է որոշումը չի ուղարկել, դա էլ տարօրինակ է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հոպար Աստված սիրես, ԱՄՆ սահմանդրությունն ու օրենքները արի չհամեմատենք ՀՀ-ի հետ, ԱՄՆ սահմանադրության ու օրենքների վրա իրավաբաններ են աշխատել, իսկ մերինի վրա աշխատել են երևի չոբանները, բառիս դրական իմաստով:
> Հիմա Հայ Ժողովուրդը քաքն ա՞ ընկել, որ չոբանների գրած օրենքներով օրենքի երկիր սարքի, նստեք սպասեք :Ճ 
> Ես քեզ ավելին ասեմ. Հայաստանի ու հայերիս համար սահմանադրությունն ու օրենքները շատ ավելի մանրացված, ծամած դրած լինեն, քան թե Ամերիկայինն են, որ ազգովի իրար չֆռռացնենք, թե չէ ավանդական խասյաթ կա ջուր պղտորելու:
> Բառացիորեն պիտի գրած լինի, որ երբ հարյուր հազարներից ավել մարդ հավաքվում ա Երևանի հրապարակից մինչև Օպեռա տարածքում, ապա իշխանությունները սիկտիր են լինում, որպես իմպերատիվ նորմ, առանց բուլշիթերի: Այ էդ ժամանակ  վայթե օրենքի երկիր կլինի, թե չէ էն ինչ որ հիմա է, շոու է, նստեցրեք-բաց թողեք, ժողովուրդը ուրախանա-տխրի :Ճ


Դե էտ անձեռնմխելիությունը մենակ մեր սահմանադրության մեջ չի, շատ երկրներ ունեն։ Բայց մեր կարգի չկայացած երկրներում համ դեպուտատի համ նախագահի անձեռնմխելիությունը պետք ա եկել մենակ պատասխանատվությունից խուսափելու ու ընդդիմադիր դեպուտատներին պատժելու համար, չհաշված Մանվելը։ 

Բայց մեր էս նոր սահմանադրությունը մի աբսուրդ պահ ունի։ Վարչապետը, որը գործադիրի գլուխն ա ու փաստացի երկրի ղեկավարն ա անձեռնմխելիություն չունի, իսկ նախագահը, որի լիազորությունները արարողակարգային են, ունի։

----------


## varo987

Դատավորին ասում կողմնակալ, բայց Ինքը Սասուննելա կողմնակալ: Անընդատ շեշտումա խաղաղ ցուցարարները անհամաձայնություն էին հայտնում:
Հենց էս ֆոռումի էտ 2008-ի մարտի 1-ի ցերեկվա հպարտ գրած պոստերը կարդացեք: Սաղ ժողվուրդը դաժե աղջիկները մետաղյա ձողերա ձեռները, ոչ մի քայլ չենք նահանջելու, երկրապահի տղերքը միլիցիքի վիլիսը վառեցին:
Իրիկունը արդեն գործը հասավ մոլոտովի կոկտեյլներին:
Մեղմ ասած էնքանել խաղաղ ցուցարներ չէին: 

Փետրվարի 22-23-ի կողմերնել կարդացեք ֆոռումը, երկրապահի տղերքը հավաքված են երկրապահում պատրաստվում են գան միանան:
Էտել հո Ռոբիկի փաստաբանները չեն ասում, ֆոռումի լևոնականներն են գրել:

----------


## Chuk

Ժողովրդավարությունը չլիներ, նո՞ր էի մուտիլովչիկներին արգելափակել ((

----------

Lion (16.08.2018), Տրիբուն (16.08.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Դու խի ես?

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նոր ՀՔԾ պետի ասուլիսն եմ, լսում...
> 
> Փաստորեն ես ինձնից անկախ իր դիրքորոշման նման դիրքորոշում եմ արտահայտել, որ պետք է զուտ կալանքի հիմքերին անդրադառնար, այլ ոչ՝ քրեական գործի ճակատագրի հարցը լուծող քայլ աներ:


Արա ինչքան դամբուլ պիտի լինի մարդ, որ դնի հետին թվով ասի՝ պիտի ինքնաբացարկ ներկայացներ։ Բա ո՞ւր էիք, որ ինքնաբացարկի միջնորդություն չէիք ներկայացրել։ Բա չգիտեի՞ք իր դատական գործերի մասին․․․ ասչքիս սրանց դատալեքսի տեղն ա պետք ասել՝ չգիտեն։ Ու էս ամենը հիմա՞ խի ես ասում, հավաքեք, ու ներկայացրեք վճռաբեկ։ Դամբուլություն։

Ներող, բայց Սասունին լուրջ ընդունել էս պահին չի լինում։ Իսկ անձեռնմխելոիության մոմենտով․ չկա՞ առաջին ատյանի դատարանի որոշումը (դատալեքսում չգտա, բայց կարող ա ինձնից լավ որոնողներ կան), մի հատ նայենք տեսնենք առաջին ատյանի դատարանը անդրադարձել ա անձեռնմխելիությանը, թե չէ։ Ու եթե անդրադարձել ու անձեռնմխելիության հաղթահարումը որպես պայման ա ընդունվել կալանավորման համար, ի՞նչու պիտի վերաքննիչը չանդրադառնա դրան։

Սա էլ Հայկ Ալումյանի անդրադարձը․



> Այսինքն՝ կալանավորման համար սկզբում պետք է բոլոր պայմանները առկա լինեն, որոնց առկայության դեպքում դատարանն անդրադառնում է հիմքերին։ Իսկ հիմքերն են՝ թաքնվելու հավանականությունը, խոչընդոտելու և հանցանք կատարելու հավանականությունը։ Բայց նախքան դրանց անդրադառնալը, ցանկացած դատարան պարտավոր է անդրադառնալ կալանավորման պայմաններին և դրանցից մեկը անձի անձեռնմխելիության հաղթահարման պայմանն է։ Արդյոք անձը ունի անձեռնմխելիություն, թե ոչ և արդյոք դա հաղթահարված է, թե ոչ։ Պայմաններից մեկն էլ հիմնավոր կասկածն է և այլն», - ներկայացրեց փաստաբանը։
> 
> Ալումյանի խոսքով՝ Հատուկ քննչական ծառայությունը հանրությանը ներկայացնում է տեղեկատվություն առանց բացատրելու, իսկ հանրությունն էլ հասկանում է ուղիղ՝ դատարանն ապօրինություն արեց.
> 
> «Չի կարելի նման բան անել առանց բացատրելու ու միանգամից ասել, որ դատարանն ապօրինություն արեց։ Չի կարելի նման բան, սա ուղղակի մարդկանց զգացմունքների հետ խաղալու, մանիպուլյացիայի մեթոդ է։ Չի կարելի էսպես։


Մոտավորապես սա էլ ես էի ասում։

Հ․Գ․
Էս ՀՔԾ-ն մի օրը երկուսի տե՞ղ ա ընդունում, 6 օր ե՞րբ եղավ։

----------


## Chuk

Ծլնգ, ՀՔԾն ինքնաբացարկ ներկայացնելու իրավունք չունի։ Էդ դատախազության գործն ու թերացումն ա։

----------

Lion (16.08.2018), Տրիբուն (16.08.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, ՀՔԾ օնքնաբացարկ ներկայացնելու իրավունք չունի։ Էդ դատախազության գործն ու թերացումն ա։


հա, բայց իրենք էլ են մեղադրող կողմի մաս, թող ասի մեր պռապուսկատն էլ էր, ոչ թե վույ-վայ, մենք հավատում էին որ սաղ լավ ա լինելու․․․ սա սիրողականության հոտ ա թողնում։

----------


## Chuk

> հա, բայց իրենք էլ են մեղադրող կողմի մաս, թող ասի մեր պռապուսկատն էլ էր, ոչ թե վույ-վայ, մենք հավատում էին որ սաղ լավ ա լինելու․․․ սա սիրողականության հոտ ա թողնում։


Ասել ա, որ բացթողում էր։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ասել ա, որ բացթողում էր։


Ասում ա, որ իրենց տեղյակ չի պահել, որ նման գործերով դատապարտել ա, ու որ իրենք չգիտեին, որ տենց գործերին մասնակցություն ա ունեցել, ու որ իրենք ղեկավարվել են օրինականության կանխավարկածով, որ դատավորը պարտավոր է տեղյակ պահել։ Ու մեկի մտքով չի անցել, մի հատ տեսնենք ինքը մարտի 1-ի գործերով հեչ բան ասել ա, ո՞նց կարա, ախպեր, ՀՔԾ-ն տեղյակ չլինի մարտի 1-ի մասին նախկին գործերի դատավորների մասին, էս ի՞նչ դիլետանտիզմ ա։ Ու լավ, հիմա են տեղյակ, սենց բաց փրթելը իրենց ի՞նչ ա տալիս, հավաքեք էդ ամենը, ու դրանով էլ ներկայացեք վճռաբեկ։ Նատուռի թատրոն են սարքում։

----------


## Ծլնգ

Անձեռնմխելիության մասին Սասունի պատկերացումներն էլ մանկամիտ են․ ասում ա թե հանցանք անելուց մարդ չի կարող ունենալ անձեռնմխելիություն, որտև հանցանց անելը կարգավիճակի մեջ չի կարող մտնել։ Բա էլ անձեռնմխելիությունը ինչի՞ համար է, որ չպիտի մարդուն հանցանքերից անձեռնմխելի դարձնի․․․ վոբշըմ Սասունի ասած ոչ մի բանի չեմ հավատում էս պահին, ու վախում եմ սենց դիլետանտիզմի հետևանքով էլ Քոչարյանին ձեռքներից բաց թողեն։

----------


## Chuk

> Ասում ա, որ իրենց տեղյակ չի պահել, որ նման գործերով դատապարտել ա, ու որ իրենք չգիտեին, որ տենց գործերին մասնակցություն ա ունեցել, ու որ իրենք ղեկավարվել են օրինականության կանխավարկածով, որ դատավորը պարտավոր է տեղյակ պահել։ Ու մեկի մտքով չի անցել, մի հատ տեսնենք ինքը մարտի 1-ի գործերով հեչ բան ասել ա, ո՞նց կարա, ախպեր, ՀՔԾ-ն տեղյակ չլինի մարտի 1-ի մասին նախկին գործերի դատավորների մասին, էս ի՞նչ դիլետանտիզմ ա։ Ու լավ, հիմա են տեղյակ, սենց բաց փրթելը իրենց ի՞նչ ա տալիս, հավաքեք էդ ամենը, ու դրանով էլ ներկայացեք վճռաբեկ։ Նատուռի թատրոն են սարքում։


Իրանց զբաղված գործի մեջ չի մտնում իմանալ, թե ում դատն ով ա արել։ Իրանք քննում են սահմանադրական կարգի տապալումը, բանակի ներգրավումը։ Ապագայում կարող  ա հասնեն և սրանց։

Դատարանում էդ կարգի հարցերով զբաղվելը դատախազության  գործն ա, այ ովքեր թերացել են։ Իրանք էին, որ պիտի մանրամասն ուսումնասիրեին դատավորի անցյալը։

Որ ուզում ես իմանաս, էդ ինֆոն դուրս ա հանել փաստաբան Վահե Գրիգորյանը, ու նոր ՀՔԾն իմացել ա։ 

Վճռաբեկ դիմելն էլ ՀՔԾի լիազորություններում չի։ Ու ես ոնց հասկանում եմ, դատախազությունն էլ դեռ անկախ չի ու էդտեղ են խնդիրներ առաջանում։

----------


## Chuk

> Անձեռնմխելիության մասին Սասունի պատկերացումներն էլ մանկամիտ են․ ասում ա թե հանցանք անելուց մարդ չի կարող ունենալ անձեռնմխելիություն, որտև հանցանց անելը կարգավիճակի մեջ չի կարող մտնել։ Բա էլ անձեռնմխելիությունը ինչի՞ համար է, որ չպիտի մարդուն հանցանքերից անձեռնմխելի դարձնի․․․ վոբշըմ Սասունի ասած ոչ մի բանի չեմ հավատում էս պահին, ու վախում եմ սենց դիլետանտիզմի հետևանքով էլ Քոչարյանին ձեռքներից բաց թողեն։


Էս թեման վափշե աբսուրդ ա, դեռ քննարկում էլ եք։ Կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունները Սահմանադրությունն ու օրենքներն են կարգավորում։ Հակասահմադրական որևէ բան կարգավիճակից բխող չի ու վերջ։

----------

Lion (16.08.2018), Վիշապ (16.08.2018), Տրիբուն (16.08.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իրքնց զբաղված գործի մեջ չի մտնում իմանալ, թե ում դատն ով ա արել։ Իրանք քննում են սահմանադրական կարգի տապալումը, բանակի ներգրավումը։ Ապագայում կարող  ա հասնեն և սրանց։
> 
> Դատարանում էդ կարգի հարցերով զբաղվելը դատախազությա  գործն ա, այ ովքեր թերացել են։ Իրանք էին, որ պիտի մանրամասն ուսումնասիրեին դատավորի անցյալը։
> 
> Որ ուզում ես իմանաս, էդ ինֆոն դուրս ա հանել փաստաբան Վահե Գրիգորյանը, ու նոր ՀՔԾն իմացել ա։ 
> 
> Վճռաբեկ դիմելն էլ ՀՔԾի լիքզորություններում չի։ Ու ես ոնց հասկանում եմ, դատախազությունն էլ դեռ անկախ չի ու էդտեղ են խնդիրներ առաջանում։


Հա, էդ հասկանում եմ, բայց նորից, իրենք էլ են այդ կողմի մաս, ու հիմա իր ասելը դատախազության թերացման փաստ էլ ա, իսկ ինքը թոզ ա փչում, որ չէ, լրիվ դատավորի պռապուսկատն ա, իսկ մենք հավատում ենք օրինականությանը բլա-բլա։ Ասում ա․ եթե բացահայտեր, ես համոզված եմ դատախազությունը միջնորդություն կներկայացներ, այսինքն էլի դատախազության վրայից թերացումը հանում ա։

ՀՔԾ-ն չգիտի՞, որ դատախազությունը դեռ անկախ չի, չէի՞ն կարում մի հատ արագ դատալեքսում ստուգեին։ Թատրոն․․․

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էս թեման վափշե աբսուրդ ա, դեռ քննարկում էլ եք։ Կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունները Սահմանադրությունն ու օրենքներն են կարգավորում։ Հակասահմադրական որևէ բան կարգավիճակից բխող չի ու վերջ։


օքեյ, քո ասածն ա

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հ․Գ․
> Էս ՀՔԾ-ն մի օրը երկուսի տե՞ղ ա ընդունում, 6 օր ե՞րբ եղավ։


Դատարանում գործի լսումն ավարտվել ա ամսի 10-ին։ Էտ օրվանից սկսած դատարաի վճիռը գրվում ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, էդ հասկանում եմ, բայց նորից, իրենք էլ են այդ կողմի մաս, ու հիմա իր ասելը դատախազության թերացման փաստ էլ ա, իսկ ինքը թոզ ա փչում, որ չէ, լրիվ դատավորի պռապուսկատն ա, իսկ մենք հավատում ենք օրինականությանը բլա-բլա։ Ասում ա․ եթե բացահայտեր, ես համոզված եմ դատախազությունը միջնորդություն կներկայացներ, այսինքն էլի դատախազության վրայից թերացումը հանում ա։
> 
> ՀՔԾ-ն չգիտի՞, որ դատախազությունը դեռ անկախ չի, չէի՞ն կարում մի հատ արագ դատալեքսում ստուգեին։ Թատրոն․․․


ՀՔԾ-ն չի կարա իմանա դատավորի սաղ գործունեության պատմությունն ու սաղ դատավճիռները։ Դրա համար էլ բացի դատախազի կողմից դատավորին բացարկ հայտարարելուց, կա նաև դատավորի ինքնաբացարկի ինսիտուտը, երբ դատավորը քննության սկզբից ինքն ա հայտարարում, որ կան հանգամանքներ, որոնք հիմք են տալիս համարելու, որ դատավորը ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի շահագրգռված ա տվյալ գործով։ Դատավորը սկզբից արել ա էտ հայտարարությունը, բայց լրիվ չի արել։ Ասել ա, գիտե՞ք ես ժամանակին աշխատել եմ Քոչարյանի աշխատակազմում, համարու՞մ եք էտ կաշկանդող գործոն։ Մեղադրողն ասել ա, չէ։ Իսկ դատավարը չի ասել, որ բացի դրանից կան այլ կաշկանդող գործոններ ևս։  

Հայաստանում դատական համակարգը էնքան ա քաքոտված, որ երբեք չես կարա իմանաս, թե որտեղից կարա քաքը դուրս գա։ Կարող ա նենց ստացվի, որ պարզվի, որ Հայաստանում ոչ մի անկողմնակալ դատավոր չկա Քոչարյանին քննելու համար, որովհետև սաղ ժամանակին փողով գործ են արել։ Մարտի մեկի գործով հարյուրից ավելի դատավճիռներ ա եղել, չհաշված դևանից առաջ ու հետո ընդդիմադիրների դեմ սարքած գործեր քննությունները։ Որ էտ սաղ հաշվի առնես, պիտի սաղ դատական համարգին բացարկ հայտարարվի ու գնանք Վիշապի ասածով - պռոստը Քոչարյանին կախենք։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Անձեռնմխելիության մասին Սասունի պատկերացումներն էլ մանկամիտ են․ ասում ա թե հանցանք անելուց մարդ չի կարող ունենալ անձեռնմխելիություն, որտև հանցանց անելը կարգավիճակի մեջ չի կարող մտնել։ Բա էլ անձեռնմխելիությունը ինչի՞ համար է, որ չպիտի մարդուն հանցանքերից անձեռնմխելի դարձնի․․․ վոբշըմ Սասունի ասած ոչ մի բանի չեմ հավատում էս պահին, ու վախում եմ սենց դիլետանտիզմի հետևանքով էլ Քոչարյանին ձեռքներից բաց թողեն։


Բա «․․․․իր կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունների համար» արտահայտությունը դու ո՞նց ես հասկանում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ամեն դեպքում, բարդ ա ․․․․ սաղս էլ կուզենայինք, որ հալած յուղի պես մեղադրանքը բերեին դատարան, սաղ հարյուր տոկոսանոց փաստերով, անկախ դատախազ-դատարաններով, մի ամսում Քոչարյանի վճիռը կայացնեին ու ուղարկեին Կոշի ուղղիչ աշխատանքային։  Բայց դե տենց չի կարա լինի էլի ․․․ ամեն դեպքում նախկին նախագահի ենք դատում, որը համ էլ լիքը փող ունի, ու որը ձեռի հետ էլ քաղաքականություն վերադառնալու մասին ա արդեն հոխորտում, որ հենց մազին կպնես, ասեն քաղաքական հետապնդում ա։ Ու դատում ենք Հայաստանում, որը իրա 40.000 տարվա պատմության մեջ անկախ դատարան հասկացությունը չի իմացել ինչ ա։

----------

Ծլնգ (17.08.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բա «․․․․իր կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունների համար» արտահայտությունը դու ո՞նց ես հասկանում։


Ծլնգը աչքիս անձեռնմխելիությունը նառուշիլովկայի հետ ա խառնում :Ճ

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ամեն դեպքում, բարդ ա ․․․․ սաղս էլ կուզենայինք, որ հալած յուղի պես մեղադրանքը բերեին դատարան, սաղ հարյուր տոկոսանոց փաստերով, անկախ դատախազ-դատարաններով, մի ամսում Քոչարյանի վճիռը կայացնեին ու ուղարկեին Կոշի ուղղիչ աշխատանքային։  Բայց դե տենց չի կարա լինի էլի ․․․ ամեն դեպքում նախկին նախագահի ենք դատում, որը համ էլ լիքը փող ունի, ու որը ձեռի հետ էլ քաղաքականություն վերադառնալու մասին ա արդեն հոխորտում, որ հենց մազին կպնես, ասեն քաղաքական հետապնդում ա։ Ու դատում ենք Հայաստանում, որը իրա 40.000 տարվա պատմության մեջ անկախ դատարան հասկացությունը չի իմացել ինչ ա։


Աշխարհում  լիքը նախադեպեր կան երկրների նախկին ղեկավարներին պատժելու, որոշ երկրներում նույնիսկ խասյաթ ա դառել :Ճ

Հ.Գ. Քոչարյանը  աչքիս իրեն ճամպրուկի տեղ ա դրել, քաղաքականությունն էլ` աէրոպորտի: Երբ կուզի կթռնի, երբ կուզի, կվերադառնա:

----------

Տրիբուն (17.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ինչքան պիտի Քոչարյանը կյանքից կտրված լինի, որ մտքի ծերով անցնի, որ սենց հարցազրույցով ինքը կարող ա կես մարդու համակրանք շահի։ Համ սադիստ ա, համ մտավոր թերի ․․․․ 

Չաթլախները քսան տարի բանակը թալանել են, զինվորին կիսասոված պահել են, տանկի սալյառկեն կերել են, իրանց թուլեքից ոչ մեկը բանակում չի ծառայել, ու դա բանակը չի վարկաբեկել, հանկարծ մարտի մեկի գործը պիտի բանակը վարկաբեկի։ 




> ․․․․Ունենք կառավարություն, որը չի հասկանում ինչ է կատարվում, որը չի հասկանում, որ չի կարելի վարկաբեկել բանակը: Անում է քայլեր և խախտել է հավասարակշռությունը, որը Հայաստանը գտել էր բարդ վիճակում», ասել է Քոչարյանը:

----------

ivy (17.08.2018), Վիշապ (17.08.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դատարանում գործի լսումն ավարտվել ա ամսի 10-ին։ Էտ օրվանից սկսած դատարաի վճիռը գրվում ա։


Որոշումը կայացվել ա 13-ին, չէ՞, տրամաբանական չէ՞ր լինի որոշման կայացվելու պահից օրերը հաշվել։ Ինչևէ, ընդհանուր ասածների ֆոնին սրա մասին խոսելը ծիծաղելի էլ է։




> ՀՔԾ-ն չի կարա իմանա դատավորի սաղ գործունեության պատմությունն ու սաղ դատավճիռները։ Դրա համար էլ բացի դատախազի կողմից դատավորին բացարկ հայտարարելուց, կա նաև դատավորի ինքնաբացարկի ինսիտուտը, երբ դատավորը քննության սկզբից ինքն ա հայտարարում, որ կան հանգամանքներ, որոնք հիմք են տալիս համարելու, որ դատավորը ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի շահագրգռված ա տվյալ գործով։ Դատավորը սկզբից արել ա էտ հայտարարությունը, բայց լրիվ չի արել։ Ասել ա, գիտե՞ք ես ժամանակին աշխատել եմ Քոչարյանի աշխատակազմում, համարու՞մ եք էտ կաշկանդող գործոն։ Մեղադրողն ասել ա, չէ։ Իսկ դատավարը չի ասել, որ բացի դրանից կան այլ կաշկանդող գործոններ ևս։  
> 
> Հայաստանում դատական համակարգը էնքան ա քաքոտված, որ երբեք չես կարա իմանաս, թե որտեղից կարա քաքը դուրս գա։ Կարող ա նենց ստացվի, որ պարզվի, որ Հայաստանում ոչ մի անկողմնակալ դատավոր չկա Քոչարյանին քննելու համար, որովհետև սաղ ժամանակին փողով գործ են արել։ Մարտի մեկի գործով հարյուրից ավելի դատավճիռներ ա եղել, չհաշված դևանից առաջ ու հետո ընդդիմադիրների դեմ սարքած գործեր քննությունները։ Որ էտ սաղ հաշվի առնես, պիտի սաղ դատական համարգին բացարկ հայտարարվի ու գնանք Վիշապի ասածով - պռոստը Քոչարյանին կախենք։


ՀՔԾ-ն չի կարա, բայց Վահե Գրիգորյանը կարա։ Օքեյ, էդ էլ իմացանք։ Հա, կա ինքնաբացարկի ինստիտուտ, դատավորն էլ չի համարել, որ իր նախկին դատական գործերով դատավոր լինելը ինքնաբացարկի հիմքեր ա տալիս։ Ու մանավանդ եթե իր որոշումը հիմնված ա միմիայն անձեռնմխելիության վրա, ապա մնացած բոլոր դատական գործերը իրար հետ վերցնես էլ սրա հետ մի հատիկ ընդհանուր բան չպիտի ունենան։ Իսկ եթե ՀՔԾ-ն համարում ա, որ ինքնաբացարկ պիտի լիներ, թող դատախազին ասեին, չեմ կարծում թե էդքան մեծ բան էր Ազարյանի նախկին մարտի 1-ին վերաբերող գործերը արագ աչքի տակով անցկացնելը։ Իսկ եղելությունից հետո որոշումը (որը ոչ էլ տեսել ես) համարել ապօրինի, թե ինչ է դատավորը «տաս տարի առաջ որոշումներ է ընդունել, որտեղ ցուցարարներին համարել է ամբոխ, ցույցերն էլ՝ զանգվածային անկարգություններ» մի քիչ դիլետանտության հոտ ա թողնում։ Եթե ունեն կասկածներ, որ իսկապես կողմնակալություն է եղել, թող ասեն, որ դա էլ կա, ու որոշումը տեսնելուց հետո եթե համարենք, որ արժի բողոքարկել վճռաբեկում, դատախազին սրա մասին էլ կասենք, որ որոշման վրա կողմնակալությունն էլ կարող է ազդած լինել։

Դե եթե բոլորին էլ պիտի սենց բաներ գտնեն, ու հետին թվով կողմնակալության մեջ մեղադրեն, ապա էլ ի՞նչն ա իմաստը այս ամենի, թող իսկականից հեղափոխական տրիբունալ գումարեն, դնեն մի ամսվա մեջ որոշեն-պեչատեն պրծնենք։ Իսկ Սասունի պահվածքը իմ աչքին թատրոն ա երևում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որոշումը կայացվել ա 13-ին, չէ՞, տրամաբանական չէ՞ր լինի որոշման կայացվելու պահից օրերը հաշվել։ Ինչևէ, ընդհանուր ասածների ֆոնին սրա մասին խոսելը ծիծաղելի էլ է:


Ծլնգ, տրամաբանությունը որն ա, քու տունը շինվի։ Քրեական դավարության մասին օրենսգիրք գոյություն ունի, որը էս հարցերը սաղ կարգավորում ա։ Էտ անտերը մենակ ճաշակով չի։ Օրենքն ասում ա դատական նիստի ավարտից հետո առավելագույնը հինգ օրից պիտի նիստի արձանագրությունը դատարանը տա։ Հինգ կալենդառնի օր, աշխատանքային չէ։ 

Ու դու էլ ես ընկել նրանց ջրերը, որ ռեսկի ուզում են սահուն Քոչարյանին ուղարկեն գաղութ  :LOL: 




> ՀՔԾ-ն չի կարա, բայց Վահե Գրիգորյանը կարա։ Օքեյ, էդ էլ իմացանք։ Հա, կա ինքնաբացարկի ինստիտուտ, դատավորն էլ չի համարել, որ իր նախկին դատական գործերով դատավոր լինելը ինքնաբացարկի հիմքեր ա տալիս։ Ու մանավանդ եթե իր որոշումը հիմնված ա միմիայն անձեռնմխելիության վրա, ապա մնացած բոլոր դատական գործերը իրար հետ վերցնես էլ սրա հետ մի հատիկ ընդհանուր բան չպիտի ունենան։ Իսկ եթե ՀՔԾ-ն համարում ա, որ ինքնաբացարկ պիտի լիներ, թող դատախազին ասեին, չեմ կարծում թե էդքան մեծ բան էր Ազարյանի նախկին մարտի 1-ին վերաբերող գործերը արագ աչքի տակով անցկացնելը։ Իսկ եղելությունից հետո որոշումը (որը ոչ էլ տեսել ես) համարել ապօրինի, թե ինչ է դատավորը «տաս տարի առաջ որոշումներ է ընդունել, որտեղ ցուցարարներին համարել է ամբոխ, ցույցերն էլ՝ զանգվածային անկարգություններ» մի քիչ դիլետանտության հոտ ա թողնում։ Եթե ունեն կասկածներ, որ իսկապես կողմնակալություն է եղել, թող ասեն, որ դա էլ կա, ու որոշումը տեսնելուց հետո եթե համարենք, որ արժի բողոքարկել վճռաբեկում, դատախազին սրա մասին էլ կասենք, որ որոշման վրա կողմնակալությունն էլ կարող է ազդած լինել։
> 
> Դե եթե բոլորին էլ պիտի սենց բաներ գտնեն, ու հետին թվով կողմնակալության մեջ մեղադրեն, ապա էլ ի՞նչն ա իմաստը այս ամենի, թող իսկականից հեղափոխական տրիբունալ գումարեն, դնեն մի ամսվա մեջ որոշեն-պեչատեն պրծնենք։ Իսկ Սասունի պահվածքը իմ աչքին թատրոն ա երևում։


Ծլնգ, սաղ տենց հեշտ չի, էլի։ Մի խառնվի իրար, իրա հունով կդատեն։ Դու քանի՞ նախկին նախագահի դատ ես տեսել, որ առանց դատական ու իրավական խառնաշփոթի ու հազար ձևի մեկնաբանությունների անցնի։ Իսկ Սասունի պահվածք մեջ թատրոն չի կարա լինի։ Ես ոնց հասկացել եմ, էս իրա հիմնական գործն ա, ու իրա նշանակվելուց Նիկոլը հենց սրա վրա շեշտը դրել։ Այսինքն, ամենաքիչը ինքն ա ուզում սխալ անել։ 

Ու հա, հնարավոր ա, որ պետք էր շատ ավելի լավ ճշտել, թե դատավորը ուրիշ ինչ կանխակալության կարա ունենա, որի մասին ինքը չի նշել։ Բայց ընկեր, եթե մեր ՀՔԾ-ն ու դատախազությունը էտ մակարդակի վրա լինեին, մենք էլ Շվեդիան կլինեինք, ու կարող ա Քոչարյանի պես նախագահ էլ ունեցած չլինեինք։ Կարճ ասած, էտքան իդեալիստ մի էղի։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բա «․․․․իր կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունների համար» արտահայտությունը դու ո՞նց ես հասկանում։


Վերևը մի երկու բան արդեն նկարագրել եմ, որ կարող ա միտումնավոր մարդկանց կյանքից զրկի՝ շատ ավելի շատ մարդկանց կյանքի կորուստը բացառելու համար։ Սա կլինի հանցանք, որը տեղի է ունեցել ղեկավարի կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունները կատարելիս։

Նայի, սահմանադրությունն ու օրենքները լավ բան են, բայց իրենք տարբեր մարդկանց վրա տարբեր ձևով են կիրառվում, ու կան լիքը այլ գործոններ, որ օրենքի ու սահմանադրության մեջ չի գրվել, դրա համար էլ կան դատարաններ, ընդհուպ մինչև սահմանադրական, որ այդպիսի հանգամանքների մասին որոշումներ կայացնեն, օրենքները ինտերպրետացիա անեն և այլն։

Ասենք պատկերացրու, որ սամասվալ քշողը իրա գործն անելու ժամանակ հետ քշելուց տակը երեխա է գցում ու սպանում։ Մարդը սպանելը հանցանք ա, չէ՞։ Սամասվալը քշելն էլ սամասվալ քշողի համար իր կարգավիճակից բխող գործողություն ա, չէ՞։ Բայց ոչ ոք չի ասի, որ անձեռնմխելի ա, չի կարելի ձեռբակալել։ Ու հավանաբար կդատվի, միգուցե պայմանական սրոկ ճակատին կխփեն, միգուցե գնա նստի էլ, չգիտեմ։ Բայց իմ հասկանալով, նախագահին սենց տիպի դեպքերում չես կարա հետապնդես՝ անձեռնմխելիության պատճառով։ Չեմ ասում, որ նախագահը քրեական դիտավորությամբ կատարված հանցանքը պիտի ավտոմատ մոռացվի, քանի որ կա անձեռնմխելիություն, բայց ասել որ հանցանքի համար հետապնդումից անձեռնմխելիությունը չի փրկում աբսուրդություն ա, այլապես էլ անձեռնմխելիությունը ի՞նչ ա։

Ու ստեղ անձեռմխելիության հարցը բարդացված ա հոդվածի ինչ լինելով։ Սրա մասին Լիոնն էլ էր գրել։ Մինչև դատարանում չփորձվի այս հոդվածը, նենց էլ չյոտկի չենք իմանա թե էդ ինչ ա նշանակում, բայց իմ նեղ խելքով սահմանադրական կարգի տապալումը նշանակում ա, որ երկրում մինչ այդ գործող սահմանադրական նորմերը վերացնում ես, օրինակ խունտան բռնագրավում ա իշխանությունը ու ռազմական իրադրություն ա մտցնում՝ մարդկանց զրկելով իրենց սահմանադրական իրավունքներից։ Կամ կրոնական հեղափոխություն ա լինում, ու ասենք ղեկին եկածները շարիատ են հայտարարում։ Կամ էլ բերում ես տոտալ անարխիայի, որի դեպքում օրենքները չեն գործում։ Հիմա մարտի 1-ը սրանի՞ց ա, ես ազնվորեն չգիտեմ, ու կարող եմ տեսնել երկու հակառակ կողմերի փաստարկների լեգիտիմությունը։ Ու այս պարագայում հնարավոր է տեղ գտնեն Քոչարյանի իր կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունների բացատրությամբ փաստարկներ։ Ու այդ գործողությունները միգուցե եղել են ապօրինի (ինչի համար միգուցե պիտի դատվի պաշտոնեական դիրքը չարաշահելու համար), բայց չկարողանաս ապացուցես սահմանադրական կարգի տապալման դիտավորություն։ Իսկ կարա՞ս նախագահի անձեռնմխելիության պայմաններում պաշտոնեական դիրքի չարաշահման համար քրեականորեն հետապնդես այդ անձեռնմխելիությունը ունեցող նախագահին։ Եսի՞մ։ Իմ ասածը սա է, որ այստեղ կան մի վագոն անհայտներ, ու պնդումներն անելը վաղաժամ ա։ Տո նույն Սասուն Խաչատրյանն ասում ա, որ անձեռնմխելիության հարցը հավանաբար վճռաբեկն էլ չի լուծի, այլ պիտի սահմանադրական դատարանով էլ անցկացվի, բայց հետո ասում ա՝ անձեռնմխելի չի, դատարանը ասում ա անձեռնմխելի ա, բայց անձեռնմխելի չի։ Ու սա էլ ա իմ աչքին թատրոն, որ գործով զբաղվողները իրենք իրենց մի երկու նախադասության մեջ հակասում են։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, տրամաբանությունը որն ա, քու տունը շինվի։ Քրեական դավարության մասին օրենսգիրք գոյություն ունի, որը էս հարցերը սաղ կարգավորում ա։ Էտ անտերը մենակ ճաշակով չի։ Օրենքն ասում ա դատական նիստի ավարտից հետո առավելագույնը հինգ օրից պիտի նիստի արձանագրությունը դատարանը տա։ Հինգ կալենդառնի օր, աշխատանքային չէ։


Օքեյ, թող տենց լինի։ Հոդվածի համար, բան կա՞ այդ 5 օրվա համար։ Ու լավ կլինի առաջին ատյանի նիստի արձանագրությունն ու որոշումն էլ ձեռի հետ գտնես, ոնցոր լավ ես սենց բաներից։  :LOL: 




> Ու դու էլ ես ընկել նրանց ջրերը, որ ռեսկի ուզում են սահուն Քոչարյանին ուղարկեն գաղութ


Ես ոչ մեկին էլ ոչ մի տեղ չեմ ուզում ուղարկեմ։ Հա, Քոչարյանին ռաձի պրինցիպա արժի բոլոր ձևերով տփել, բայց իմ համար գոյություն ունեցող խաղի կանոններով տփելը ավելի կարևոր ա, ու հլը որ տփողները տանուլ են տալիս իրենց խելքով։ Հենց սա էլ ինձ զայրացնում ա։ 




> Ծլնգ, սաղ տենց հեշտ չի, էլի։ Մի խառնվի իրար, իրա հունով կդատեն։ Դու քանի՞ նախկին նախագահի դատ ես տեսել, որ առանց դատական ու իրավական խառնաշփոթի ու հազար ձևի մեկնաբանությունների անցնի։ Իսկ Սասունի պահվածք մեջ թատրոն չի կարա լինի։ Ես ոնց հասկացել եմ, էս իրա հիմնական գործն ա, ու իրա նշանակվելուց Նիկոլը հենց սրա վրա շեշտը դրել։ Այսինքն, ամենաքիչը ինքն ա ուզում սխալ անել։ 
> 
> Ու հա, հնարավոր ա, որ պետք էր շատ ավելի լավ ճշտել, թե դատավորը ուրիշ ինչ կանխակալության կարա ունենա, որի մասին ինքը չի նշել։ Բայց ընկեր, եթե մեր ՀՔԾ-ն ու դատախազությունը էտ մակարդակի վրա լինեին, մենք էլ Շվեդիան կլինեինք, ու կարող ա Քոչարյանի պես նախագահ էլ ունեցած չլինեինք։ Կարճ ասած, էտքան իդեալիստ մի էղի։


Նայի, ես խնդիր չունեմ, որ չեն ստուգել, թերություն ա տեղի ունեցել ու տենց։ Բայց պռապուսկատ անելուց հետո գալ իրար հակասաղ բաներ դուրս տալը ավելի շատ գործին խփում ա ու հակառակորդի խաղաթղթերին ավելացնում ա։ Ու կամաց-կամաց արժի հասարակությանն էլ կրթել, էլի։ Էդ անտերը խոսնակի ինստիտուտ գոյություն չունի՞ Հայաստանում, որ մարդիկ գրագետ ձևով բացատրեն ինչ ա եղել, ոչ թե ճեպազրույցներով բազմաակտ թատրոն դառնա թե՛ քաղաքականությունը, թե՛ դատաիրավական համակարգը։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինչքան պիտի Քոչարյանը կյանքից կտրված լինի, որ մտքի ծերով անցնի, որ սենց հարցազրույցով ինքը կարող ա կես մարդու համակրանք շահի։ Համ սադիստ ա, համ մտավոր թերի ․․․․ 
> 
> Չաթլախները քսան տարի բանակը թալանել են, զինվորին կիսասոված պահել են, տանկի սալյառկեն կերել են, իրանց թուլեքից ոչ մեկը բանակում չի ծառայել, ու դա բանակը չի վարկաբեկել, հանկարծ մարտի մեկի գործը պիտի բանակը վարկաբեկի։


Սրա պատճոռով էլ ասուլիսի տապալումը մի քիչ անհասկանալի էր իմ համար։ Էն առաջի հարցազրույցից էլ ադեկվատության պակասը զռռում էր։ Սրանց ինչքան թողում ես, էնքան իրենք իրենց թաղում են, ասուլիսները պիտի ակտիվիստները կազմակերպեն, ոչ թե դրանք տապալեն։  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վերևը մի երկու բան արդեն նկարագրել եմ, որ կարող ա միտումնավոր մարդկանց կյանքից զրկի՝ շատ ավելի շատ մարդկանց կյանքի կորուստը բացառելու համար։ Սա կլինի հանցանք, որը տեղի է ունեցել ղեկավարի կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունները կատարելիս։


Ես էդքան վստահ չէի պնդի՝




> Հոդված 46. Հիմնավորված ռիսկը
> 
> 1. Հանցագործություն չի համարվում քրեական օրենքով պաշտպանվող շահերին վնաս պատճառելը հանրորեն օգտակար նպատակի հասնելու համար գործադրված հիմնավորված ռիսկի ժամանակ:
> 
> 2. Ռիսկը համարվում է հիմնավորված, եթե հիշյալ նպատակին չէր կարելի հասնել ռիսկի հետ չկապված գործողություններով (անգործությամբ), եւ ռիսկի դիմած անձն անհրաժեշտ միջոցներ է ձեռնարկել քրեական օրենքով պաշտպանվող շահերին վնաս պատճառելը կանխելու համար:
> 
> 3. Ռիսկը հիմնավորված չի համարվում, եթե դա ակնհայտորեն զուգորդված է եղել երրորդ անձանց զոհվելու վտանգով, էկոլոգիական կամ հասարակական աղետի սպառնալիքով:







> Ասենք պատկերացրու, որ սամասվալ քշողը իրա գործն անելու ժամանակ հետ քշելուց տակը երեխա է գցում ու սպանում։ Մարդը սպանելը հանցանք ա, չէ՞։ Սամասվալը քշելն էլ սամասվալ քշողի համար իր կարգավիճակից բխող գործողություն ա, չէ՞։ Բայց ոչ ոք չի ասի, որ անձեռնմխելի ա, չի կարելի ձեռբակալել։ Ու հավանաբար կդատվի, միգուցե պայմանական սրոկ ճակատին կխփեն, միգուցե գնա նստի էլ, չգիտեմ։ Բայց իմ հասկանալով, նախագահին սենց տիպի դեպքերում չես կարա հետապնդես՝ անձեռնմխելիության պատճառով։ Չեմ ասում, որ նախագահը քրեական դիտավորությամբ կատարված հանցանքը պիտի ավտոմատ մոռացվի, քանի որ կա անձեռնմխելիություն, բայց ասել որ հանցանքի համար հետապնդումից անձեռնմխելիությունը չի փրկում աբսուրդություն ա, այլապես էլ անձեռնմխելիությունը ի՞նչ ա։


Դու փաստորեն համեմատում ես զորքը ցուցարարների վրա հանելը սամասվալ քշելու հետ… Կագավիճակից բխող գործողություն, բլյած




> Ու ստեղ անձեռմխելիության հարցը բարդացված ա հոդվածի ինչ լինելով։ Սրա մասին Լիոնն էլ էր գրել։ Մինչև դատարանում չփորձվի այս հոդվածը, նենց էլ չյոտկի չենք իմանա թե էդ ինչ ա նշանակում, բայց իմ նեղ խելքով սահմանադրական կարգի տապալումը նշանակում ա, որ երկրում մինչ այդ գործող սահմանադրական նորմերը վերացնում ես, օրինակ խունտան բռնագրավում ա իշխանությունը ու ռազմական իրադրություն ա մտցնում՝ մարդկանց զրկելով իրենք սահմանադրական իրավունքներից։ Կամ կրոնական հեղափոխություն ա լինում, ու ասենք ղեկին եկածները շարիատ են հայտարարում։ Կամ էլ բերում ես տոտալ անարխիայի, որի դեպքում օրենքները չեն գործում։ Հիմա մարտի 1-ը սրանի՞ց ա, ես ազնվորեն չգիտեմ, ու կարող եմ տեսնել երկու հակառակ կողմերի փաստարկների լեգիտիմությունը։ Ու այս պարագայում հնարավոր է տեղ գտնեն Քոչարյանի իր կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունների բացատրությամբ փաստարկներ։ Ու այդ գործողությունները միգուցե եղել են ապօրինի (ինչի համար միգուցե պիտի դատվի պաշտոնեական դիրքը չարաշահելու համար), *բայց չկարողանաս ապացուցես սահմանադրական կարգի տապալման դիտավորություն*։ Իսկ կարա՞ս նախագահի անձեռնմխելիության պայմաններում պաշտոնեական դիրքի չարաշահման համար քրեականորեն հետապնդես այդ անձեռնմխելիությունը ունեցող նախագահին։ Եսի՞մ։ Իմ ասածը սա է, որ այստեղ կան մի վագոն անհայտներ, ու պնդումներն անելը վաղաժամ ա։ Տո նույն Սասուն Խաչատրյանն ասում ա, որ անձեռնմխելիության հարցը հավանաբար վճռաբեկն էլ չի լուծի, այլ պիտի սահմանադրական դատարանով էլ անցկացվի, բայց հետո ասում ա՝ անձեռնմխելի չի, դատարանը ասում ա անձեռնմխելի ա, բայց անձեռնմխելի չի։ Ու սա էլ ա իմ աչքին թատրոն, որ գործով զբաղվողները իրենք իրենց մի երկու նախադասության մեջ հակասում են։


Հանցագործությունն ու դիտավորությունները վայթե մի քիչ տարբեր են, հանցագործությունը արարք է, որը կարող է կատարվել տարբեր դիտավորություններով, նպատակներով, կամ շարժառիթներով, անզգուշությամբ…

----------

Տրիբուն (17.08.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Վիշապ ջան, դու ինքդ քո գրածները կարդո՞ւմ ես պատասխանելուց առաջ։ Քո կարծիքով «Ռիսկը հիմնավորված չի համարվում, եթե դա ակնհայտորեն զուգորդված է եղել *երրորդ անձանց զոհվելու վտանգով*, էկոլոգիական կամ հասարակական աղետի սպառնալիքով:» ի՞նչ ա նշանակում։ Ու որ օդից քաղաքացիական ինքնաթիռ ես խփում, քո կարծիքով երրորդ անձանց զոհվելու վտանգ չկա՞։

Գուդ լաք առանց դիտավորության ապացույցի սահմանադրական կարգի տապալման մեղավորությունը ապացուցելու գործում։ Խոսքի կարո՞ղ ա իշխանություն զավթելու հանցանքն էլ անզգուշությամբ արվի․ վայ, ներող, չէի ուզում, բայց մեկ էլ իշխանությունը ձեռս անցավ․․․  

Իսկ սամասվալի ու մարդկանց վրա զորք հանելու միջև համեմատականը քոնն էր, ես զուտ խոսում էի կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունների մասին՝ իրարից զատ, մեկ սամասվալի քշողի համար, մեկ՝ նախագահի։

----------


## Chuk

Ծլնգ, դու հիմա ի՞նչ ես ասում, եթե ավելի կոնկրետացնենք.

- Քո կարծիքով սահմանդրական կարգ չի՞ խախտել, Քոչը
- թե՞ ուղղակի ուզում ես անմեղության կանխավարկածը հարգվի:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, դու հիմա ի՞նչ ես ասում, եթե ավելի կոնկրետացնենք.
> 
> - Քո կարծիքով սահմանդրական կարգ չի՞ խախտել, Քոչը
> - թե՞ ուղղակի ուզում ես անմեղության կանխավարկածը հարգվի:


- Ես չգիտեմ խախտվել ա, թե չէ։ Ոչ մի նախադեպ չկա այդ հոդվածով, ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում այդ հոդվածը ինչ ա նշանակում, դատարանները իրենց ինչ ինտերպրետացիա են տալիս և այլն։ Այստեղ ես մենակ իրավական տեսանկյունից եմ նայում։ Թե տեղի ունեցածը մարդասպանություն էր, իշխանազավթություն էր, սահմանադրական կարգի տապալում էր, մարդկության հանդեպ հանցանք էր, թե մեկ այլ բան բոլորս մեր կարծիքները կարող ենք ունենալ, բայց այստեղ խոսքը իրավական դաշտում դրա ինտերպրետացիայի մասին է։

- Բնականաբար ուզում եմ, որ անմեղության կանխավարկածը հարգվի, ինչպես նաև մնացած բոլոր սահմանադրական ու օրինական նորմերը։ Ու սուբյեկտիվորեն ուզում եմ Քոչարյանը կյանքում լույս չտեսնի, բայց դիլետանտական մոտեցումը այդ լույս չտեսնելուն խփում ա։

- Ես ուզում եմ, որ ամեն ինչ չյոտկի արվի, հասարակությունն էլ այդ չյոտկիության պահով հանգամանալից կրթվի։ Հույզերը լավ բան են, բայց եթե ուզածներս իրավական երկիր կառուցելն է, ապա պիտի փորձել բացառել դրանք երկու կողմից էլ։ Ու ռեալ է պետք իրերին նայել․ ամենակսզբից էլ ասեցի, որ այս գործը կարող է տարիներ տևել, իսկ ժողովրդի մոտ տպավորություններ են ստեղծվում, որ՝ էս ա շըփ-թըփ կդոփենք, կկալանավորենք կպրծնենք։

- Իմ կարծիքով ՀՔԾ-դատախազության մատեցումը Քոչարյանի հետապնդելու հարցում մի քիչ սխալ ա, բայց սա շատ ավելի ծավալուն քննարկում ա, ու հավես չունեմ սրա մեջ մտնելու, քանի որ այս պահին արդեն հիպոթեթիկ ա, ու ունենք էն ինչ ունենք։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, դու ինքդ քո գրածները կարդո՞ւմ ես պատասխանելուց առաջ։ Քո կարծիքով «Ռիսկը հիմնավորված չի համարվում, եթե դա ակնհայտորեն զուգորդված է եղել *երրորդ անձանց զոհվելու վտանգով*, էկոլոգիական կամ հասարակական աղետի սպառնալիքով:» ի՞նչ ա նշանակում։ Ու որ օդից քաղաքացիական ինքնաթիռ ես խփում, քո կարծիքով երրորդ անձանց զոհվելու վտանգ չկա՞։
> 
> Գուդ լաք առանց դիտավորության ապացույցի սահմանադրական կարգի տապալման մեղավորությունը ապացուցելու գործում։ Խոսքի կարո՞ղ ա իշխանություն զավթելու հանցանքն էլ անզգուշությամբ արվի․ վայ, ներող, չէի ուզում, բայց *մեկ էլ իշխանությունը ձեռս անցավ*․․․  
> 
> Իսկ սամասվալի ու մարդկանց վրա զորք հանելու միջև համեմատականը քոնն էր, ես զուտ խոսում էի կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունների մասին՝ իրարից զատ, մեկ սամասվալի քշողի համար, մեկ՝ նախագահի։


Հենա ինքդ ասեցիր էլի դիտավորությունը :Ճ
Իշխանությունը բռնի պահելու/փոխանցելու նպատակով տրված հրամանները, որոնցում սահմանարդական կարգը տապալելու, պաշտոնական դիրքը չարաշահելու, հավաքները խոչնդոտելու, մարդկանց սպանելու, ծեծելու, ապօրինի ձերբակալելու ու էլի այլ հանցավոր արարքներով հատկանիշներ կան, նախագահի կարգավիճակից բխող գործողություններ մի քիչ դժվար կլնի համարելը: Բայց դե դու գիտես :Ճ

Հ.Գ. Եթե ըստ Քոչարյանի ու իր փաստաբանների՝ երկրի, կամ պետական շենքերի անվտանգությանը վտանգ էր սպառնում, ինչը իրենք չեզոքացրել են, ապա դրանց համար պետք են հստակ հիմքեր ներկայացնող փաստեր/ապացույցներ: Հակառակ դեպքում կարելի է փողոցում մարդ սպանել, հետո արդարանալ, թե դա ինքնապաշտպանություն էր ու դրա համար ոչ մի ապացույց չներկայացնել ու չդատվել, լրիվ Քոչարյանի ոճի մեջ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> - Ես չգիտեմ խախտվել ա, թե չէ։ Ոչ մի նախադեպ չկա այդ հոդվածով, ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում այդ հոդվածը ինչ ա նշանակում, դատարանները իրենց ինչ ինտերպրետացիա են տալիս և այլն։ Այստեղ ես մենակ իրավական տեսանկյունից եմ նայում։ Թե տեղի ունեցածը մարդասպանություն էր, իշխանազավթություն էր, սահմանադրական կարգի տապալում էր, մարդկության հանդեպ հանցանք էր, թե մեկ այլ բան բոլորս մեր կարծիքները կարող ենք ունենալ, բայց այստեղ խոսքը իրավական դաշտում դրա ինտերպրետացիայի մասին է։
> 
> - Բնականաբար ուզում եմ, որ անմեղության կանխավարկածը հարգվի, ինչպես նաև մնացած բոլոր սահմանադրական ու օրինական նորմերը։ Ու սուբյեկտիվորեն ուզում եմ Քոչարյանը կյանքում լույս չտեսնի, բայց դիլետանտական մոտեցումը այդ լույս չտեսնելուն խփում ա։
> 
> - Ես ուզում եմ, որ ամեն ինչ չյոտկի արվի, հասարակությունն էլ այդ չյոտկիության պահով հանգամանալից կրթվի։ Հույզերը լավ բան են, բայց եթե ուզածներս իրավական երկիր կառուցելն է, ապա պիտի փորձել բացառել դրանք երկու կողմից էլ։ Ու ռեալ է պետք իրերին նայել․ ամենակսզբից էլ ասեցի, որ այս գործը կարող է տարիներ տևել, իսկ ժողովրդի մոտ տպավորություններ են ստեղծվում, որ՝ էս ա շըփ-թըփ կդոփենք, կկալանավորենք կպրծնենք։
> 
> - Իմ կարծիքով ՀՔԾ-դատախազության մատեցումը Քոչարյանի հետապնդելու հարցում մի քիչ սխալ ա, բայց սա շատ ավելի ծավալուն քննարկում ա, ու հավես չունեմ սրա մեջ մտնելու, քանի որ այս պահին արդեն հիպոթեթիկ ա, ու ունենք էն ինչ ունենք։


Պատկերացրու ըստ Սահմանադրության, նախագահը բացարձակ անձեռնմխելիություն (նույնն է, թե՝ անսահմանափակ իշխանություն) ունի: Դու կուզենայի՞ր հարգել այդ սահմանադրական, օրինական նորմը: Ինչն ա ավելի կարևոր, օրենքը պահպանելը, թե՞ արդարությունը: Սաղ օրենքները արդար ե՞ն, որ «օրենքը պետք է հարգել»-ը լինի բացարձակ աքսիոմ: Կարևոր չի՞, թե ում կողմից են ընդունվել օրենքները ու ինչ նպատակներով:

----------

Chuk (17.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> - Ես չգիտեմ խախտվել ա, թե չէ։ Ոչ մի նախադեպ չկա այդ հոդվածով, ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում այդ հոդվածը ինչ ա նշանակում, դատարանները իրենց ինչ ինտերպրետացիա են տալիս և այլն։ Այստեղ ես մենակ իրավական տեսանկյունից եմ նայում։ Թե տեղի ունեցածը մարդասպանություն էր, իշխանազավթություն էր, սահմանադրական կարգի տապալում էր, մարդկության հանդեպ հանցանք էր, թե մեկ այլ բան բոլորս մեր կարծիքները կարող ենք ունենալ, բայց այստեղ խոսքը իրավական դաշտում դրա ինտերպրետացիայի մասին է։
> 
> - Բնականաբար ուզում եմ, որ անմեղության կանխավարկածը հարգվի, ինչպես նաև մնացած բոլոր սահմանադրական ու օրինական նորմերը։ Ու սուբյեկտիվորեն ուզում եմ Քոչարյանը կյանքում լույս չտեսնի, բայց դիլետանտական մոտեցումը այդ լույս չտեսնելուն խփում ա։
> 
> - Ես ուզում եմ, որ ամեն ինչ չյոտկի արվի, հասարակությունն էլ այդ չյոտկիության պահով հանգամանալից կրթվի։ Հույզերը լավ բան են, բայց եթե ուզածներս իրավական երկիր կառուցելն է, ապա պիտի փորձել բացառել դրանք երկու կողմից էլ։ Ու ռեալ է պետք իրերին նայել․ ամենակսզբից էլ ասեցի, որ այս գործը կարող է տարիներ տևել, իսկ ժողովրդի մոտ տպավորություններ են ստեղծվում, որ՝ էս ա շըփ-թըփ կդոփենք, կկալանավորենք կպրծնենք։
> 
> - Իմ կարծիքով ՀՔԾ-դատախազության մատեցումը Քոչարյանի հետապնդելու հարցում մի քիչ սխալ ա, բայց սա շատ ավելի ծավալուն քննարկում ա, ու հավես չունեմ սրա մեջ մտնելու, քանի որ այս պահին արդեն հիպոթեթիկ ա, ու ունենք էն ինչ ունենք։


Երկու կետի արձագանքեմ: Սահմանադրության հոդվածում հստակ նշված ա «կարգավիճակից բխող»: Եթե դա չի նշանակում իմ ասածը, որ դա նշանակում ա, որ ցանկացած հակասահմանադրական քայլ կարգավիճակից բխող չի, ապա սահմանադրության մեջ էդ երկու բառի առկայությունը իձյոտիզմի արտահայտում ա: Բայց չէ, աներկբա ա, որ դրանով նշվում ա իրա անձեռնմխելիության սահմանը. սահմանն էլ սահմանադրությունն ա:

Ժողովրդի տպավորությունների պահով էլ... ժողովրդի մոտ տենց տպավորություն չկա: Կա երկու գերիշխող տպավորություն.
1. որ վերջապես օրինականություն ա սահմանում
2. որ Նիկոլը օրենքի տառին շատ ա կուլ գնում ու հավայի «ազատ ա արձակում» մարդկանց

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Պատկերացրու ըստ Սահմանադրության, նախագահը բացարձակ անձեռնմխելիություն (նույնն է, թե՝ անսահմանափակ իշխանություն) ունի: Դու կուզենայի՞ր հարգել այդ սահմանադրական, օրինական նորմը: Ինչն ա ավելի կարևոր, օրենքը պահպանելը, թե՞ արդարությունը: Սաղ օրենքները արդար ե՞ն, որ «օրենքը պետք է հարգել»-ը լինի բացարձակ աքսիոմ: Կարևոր չի՞, թե ում կողմից են ընդունվել օրենքները ու ինչ նպատակներով:


Օրենքի ինչ լինելը իհարկե կարևոր է, բայց արդեն որերորդ անգամ ասեմ, ի՞նչ են ուզում այս իշխանությունները անել։ Քո առաջարկածներից հեղափոխական տրիբունալի հոտ ա գալիս, ու հա, տենց էլ կարելի է անել՝ հետևանքների հերն էլ անիծած։ Բայց այս իշխանությունները կարծես ուզում են գոյություն ունեցող օրենքներով ուղղորդվել, ինչին ես սատարում եմ։ Ու եթե գոյություն ունեցող օրենքներով Քոչարյանին չես կարում սրա համար դատես, ապա հերն էլ անիծած։ Ես որ լինեի, կփորձեի կոռուպցիայի հոդվածներով մի հատ անձեռնմխելիության մեջ ծակեր առաջացնել, նոր սենց գործ առաջ բերել, բայց դե սրանք ընտրեցին միանգամից ճակատին շշեն, դե հիմա էլ տեսնենք ինչ ա լինելու։ Իսկ եթե դու ուզում ես ձվերից կախել, որտև բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ սրիկա է եղել, ու սրիկայությունենր է արել, ապա նախ ղեկավարությունը փոխի ընտրություններով, հետո էլ օրենքները փոխի, ու ձվերից կախելու մասին օրենքներ ընդունել տուր, ես էլ կողքից ծափ կտամ ու կասեմ՝ հալալ ա։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.08.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Երկու կետի արձագանքեմ: Սահմանադրության հոդվածում հստակ նշված ա «կարգավիճակից բխող»: Եթե դա չի նշանակում իմ ասածը, որ դա նշանակում ա, որ ցանկացած հակասահմանադրական քայլ կարգավիճակից բխող չի, ապա սահմանադրության մեջ էդ երկու բառի առկայությունը իձյոտիզմի արտահայտում ա: Բայց չէ, աներկբա ա, որ դրանով նշվում ա իրա անձեռնմխելիության սահմանը. սահմանն էլ սահմանադրությունն ա:
> 
> Ժողովրդի տպավորությունների պահով էլ... ժողովրդի մոտ տենց տպավորություն չկա: Կա երկու գերիշխող տպավորություն.
> 1. որ վերջապես օրինականություն ա սահմանում
> 2. որ Նիկոլը օրենքի տառին շատ ա կուլ գնում ու հավայի «ազատ ա արձակում» մարդկանց


Մարդուն կյանքից զրկելը հակասահմանադրական չի՞։ Նախագահը չի՞ կարա իր կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունների հետևանքով մարդկանց կյանքից զրկի (ասենք պատերազմ, ահաբեկիչների դեմ պայքարի ժամանակ երրորդ անձանց զոհեր, և այլն)։ Այս դեպքերում անձեռնմխելիությունը գործում ա, թե ամեն զինվորի ծնողը կարա նախագահին դատի տա, այն ինքնաթիռի մեջ նստատծների հարազատների հետ մեկտեղ։ Այնքան էլ հեշտ հարցեր չեն, էլի, սաղ սև ու սպիտակ չի։ Ու սահմանադրության մեջ էլ մեկը մյուսին հակասող բաներ կարան լինել։ Ու հիմա դու իձիոտություն համարես, թե չէ, ունենք էն ինչ ունենք։ Ու այլընտրանքը այս պահին ավելի լավը չի, ըստ իս, էլի։

Այս քո երկուսի համադրությամբ ստանում ենք, որ մարդիկ ունեն սպասելիքներ, որ վռազ պիտի օրինականությունն ու արդարությունը վերջապես Հայաստանում տեղակայվի։ Ու սա ռեալիստիկ չի, հասարակությանը չեն կրթում այս պրոցեսի երկարատև լինելու մասին, այլ ասում են՝ ոչ մեկ չի խուսափի, անձեռնմխելիությունը ոչ մի հանցանքից չի փրկում, ու լիքը այլ հուզական բաներ։

----------


## Chuk

> Մարդուն կյանքից զրկելը հակասահմանադրական չի՞։ Նախագահը չի՞ կարա իր կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունների հետևանքով մարդկանց կյանքից զրկի (ասենք պատերազմ, ահաբեկիչների դեմ պայքարի ժամանակ երրորդ անձանց զոհեր, և այլն)։ Այս դեպքերում անձեռնմխելիությունը գործում ա, թե ամեն զինվորի ծնողը կարա նախագահին դատի տա, այն ինքնաթիռի մեջ նստատծների հարազատների հետ մեկտեղ։ Այնքան էլ հեշտ հարցեր չեն, էլի, սաղ սև ու սպիտակ չի։ Ու սահմանադրության մեջ էլ մեկը մյուսին հակասող բաներ կարան լինել։ Ու հիմա դու իձիոտություն համարես, թե չէ, ունենք էն ինչ ունենք։ Ու այլընտրանքը այս պահին ավելի լավը չի, ըստ իս, էլի։


Սաղ խառնում ես իրար: Իհարկե բոլորն էլ ունեն կյանքի իրավունք ու որևէ մեկը չի կարող կամայականորեն մյուսին զրկել կյանքից: Էս երկուսն էլ սահմանադրորեն ամրագրված են:
Բայց այ էդ կյանքի իրավունքը պահելուց օրենքի շրջանակում եթե մեկին, այլ ելք չլինելով, օրենքի տառին համապատասխան զրկու ես կյանքից, գործողությունը սահմանադրության կետերից որևէ մեկը չի խախտում:

----------

Վիշապ (17.08.2018), Տրիբուն (17.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ծլնգ, սարքեցիր աջաբ սանդալ։ Անձեռնմխելիությունն ու նախագահի կարգավիճակը դեռ ոչ մեկն էսքան անիմաստ օրինակներով չէր փորձել բացատրել։ Ոնց որ ինքդ քո տրամաբանության ձեռը քաքն ընկած լինես։

----------

Հայկօ (17.08.2018), Վիշապ (17.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օքեյ, թող տենց լինի։ Հոդվածի համար, բան կա՞ այդ 5 օրվա համար։ Ու լավ կլինի առաջին ատյանի նիստի արձանագրությունն ու որոշումն էլ ձեռի հետ գտնես, ոնցոր լավ ես սենց բաներից։


Տենց բաներից դու ես լավ։ Մի պահ ինչ գրառում անում էիր կեսը ֆութնոթ ու էնդնոթ էր։ Հիմա էլ սենց հարցի շուրջ տրամաբանելուց առաջ, մի ալարի, մի երկու բան նայի, նոր կյանքս կեր  :Jpit: )) 

Առաջին ատյանի որոշումն ինչիդ ա պետք? Ընդեղ պիտի ընդամենը լինի <բավարարել կալանքը որպես խափանման միջոց ընտրելու միջնորդությունը>:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ծլնգ, սարքեցիր աջաբ սանդալ։ Անձեռնմխելիությունն ու նախագահի կարգավիճակը դեռ ոչ մեկն էսքան անիմաստ օրինակներով չէր փորձել բացատրել։ Ոնց որ ինքդ քո տրամաբանության ձեռը քաքն ընկած լինես։


Ես էի ուզում ասել՝ ինքնաթիռ խփել, սամասվալ քշել, ահաբեկիչների դեմ պայքար, լրիվ Կուշտունիցա© վիճակ ա :Ճ

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Տենց բաներից դու ես լավ։ Մի պահ ինչ գրառում անում էիր կեսը ֆութնոթ ու էնդնոթ էր։ Հիմա էլ սենց հարցի շուրջ տրամաբանելուց առաջ, մի ալարի, *մի երկու բան նայի, նոր կյանքս կեր* )) 
> 
> Առաջին ատյանի որոշումն ինչիդ ա պետք? Ընդեղ պիտի ընդամենը լինի <բավարարել կալանքը որպես խափանման միջոց ընտրելու միջնորդությունը>:


ներող, սոված էի, կյանքդ էլ համով էր երևում․․․ չնայած հետգրության մեջ տեղադրված հարցով ոնց կյանքդ կերա երևի էլի մնա իմ անիմաստ տրամանականության մեղքին

պաչիկներ բոլորիդ

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ինչքան պիտի Քոչարյանը կյանքից կտրված լինի, որ մտքի ծերով անցնի, որ սենց հարցազրույցով ինքը կարող ա կես մարդու համակրանք շահի։ Համ սադիստ ա, համ մտավոր թերի ․․․․


Ինձ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ էս հրապարակային ելույթները ներսի համար չեն, այլ դրսի աշխարհի։ Հնարավոր չի՝ չիմանա ինքը իր ասած հեղափոխական "չնչին փոքրամասնության" իրական չափը ու հակահեղափոխականնների խմբի իրական մեծությունը։ Էնտեղ մի նորմալ, չծախված լրագրող որ լիներ հարցազրույցը վարողը, անմիջապես պիտի հարց տար, թե բա էդ չնչին փոքրամասնությունը ո՞նց հեղափոխություն արեց, ու ի՞նչ էին անում մեծաքանակ քոչարյանասերժականներն էդ ժամանակ։ Ինչևէ։

Կարծում եմ նման "խրոխտ" ծամածռությամբ հարցազրույցներով Քոչարյանն ավելի շատ նպատակ ունի *դրսի աշխարհի* համար իրենից մի իմիջ ստեղծելու՝ քաղաքական անմեղ հալածյալի, որին ներկայիս իշխանությունը իբր լուրջ մրցակից ա տենսում ու սպառնալիք՝ քաղաքականություն վերադառնալու, ու որի իշխանության տարիներին երկիրը ֆանտաստիկ տնտեսական աճեր էր տալիս, ուր որ ինքն էլ աշխարհի հզորներին հլու-հնազանդ ենթակա է եղել միշտ ու որ այդպես էլ կլինի նորից, եթե իրան սատարեն /"Նիկոլն էդ քանի՞ գլխանի ա, որ ասում ա, թե աշխարհն իրան պիտի հարմարվի"/։ Չէ՞ որ դրսի աշխարհը հայաստանցիների քոմենթներն ու զայրույթն ու ատելությունը չեն կարդում-հասկանում, բայց ինֆո են ստանալու հիմնականում հրապարակային ներկայացումներից, ու իր ասածները ևս հաշվի կառնվեն, որպես իրականության հնարավոր տարբերակ։
Արդեն նույնիսկ առաջ ընկավ, որ հուշեց, որ եվրոդատարանը հաստատ իրեն սատարելու ա։ 

Հատկանշական էր, որ իր փեսայի կազմակերպած պաշտպանական ցույցը՝ հսկայական, բարձրորակ պաստառներով, անգլերեն լեզվով էին․․․

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ էս հրապարակային ելույթները ներսի համար չեն, այլ դրսի աշխարհի։ Հնարավոր չի՝ չիմանա ինքը իր ասած հեղափոխական "չնչին փոքրամասնության" իրական չափը ու հակահեղափոխականնների խմբի իրական մեծությունը։ Էնտեղ մի նորմալ, չծախված լրագրող որ լիներ հարցազրույցը վարողը, անմիջապես պիտի հարց տար, թե բա էդ չնչին փոքրամասնությունը ո՞նց հեղափոխություն արեց, ու ի՞նչ էին անում մեծաքանակ քոչարյանասերժականներն էդ ժամանակ։ Ինչևէ։
> 
> Կարծում եմ նման "խրոխտ" ծամածռությամբ հարցազրույցներով Քոչարյանն ավելի շատ նպատակ ունի դրսի աշխարհի համար իրենից մի իմիջ ստեղծելու՝ քաղաքական անմեղ հալածյալի, որին ներկայիս իշխանությունը իբր լուրջ մրցակից ա տենսում ու սպառնալիք՝ քաղաքականություն վերադառնալու, ու որի իշխանության տարիներին երկիրը ֆանտաստիկ տնտեսական աճեր էր տալիս, ուր որ ինքն էլ աշխարհի հզորներին հլու-հնազանդ ենթակա է եղել միշտ ու որ այդպես էլ կլինի նորից, եթե իրան սատարեն /"Նիկոլն էդ քանի՞ գլխանի ա, որ ասում ա, թե աշխարհն իրան պիտի հարմարվի"/։ Չէ՞ որ դրսի աշխարհը հայաստանցիների քոմենթներն ու զայրույթն ու ատելությունը չեն կարդում-հասկանում, բայց ինֆո են ստանալու հիմնականում հրապարակային ներկայացումներից, ու իր ասածները ևս հաշվի կառնվեն, որպես իրականության հնարավոր տարբերակ։
> 
> Հատկանշական էր, որ իր փեսայի կազմակերպած պաշտպանական ցույցը՝ հսկայական, բարձրորակ պաստառներով, անգլերեն լեզվով էին․․․


Չէ, ներսի համար ա: Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր վախ ունեն կորցնեն իրանց ազատությունը, իրանց հարստությունը, իրանց արտոնությունները: Ոնց-որ միշտ՝ ուզում ա խաղա կուլիսների ներսում: Բացարձակ չի գիտակցում հասարակության իրական ազդեցությունը: Շարունակում ա մտածել, որ մասսաներին կարելի ա ճնշել, մանիպուլացնել: Բայց համենայն դեպս մասսաների վրա փորձում ա աշխատել. կոնկրետ էս պահին վիթխարի ֆինանսական միջոցներ ա սկսել կիրառել՝ մանիպուլյացիոն փորձերում:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Չէ, ներսի համար ա: Բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր վախ ունեն կորցնեն իրանց ազատությունը, իրանց հարստությունը, իրանց արտոնությունները: Ոնց-որ միշտ՝ ուզում ա խաղա կուլիսների ներսում: Բացարձակ չի գիտակցում հասարակության իրական ազդեցությունը: Շարունակում ա մտածել, որ մասսաներին կարելի ա ճնշել, մանիպուլացնել: Բայց համենայն դեպս մասսաների վրա փորձում ա աշխատել. կոնկրետ էս պահին վիթխարի ֆինանսական միջոցներ ա սկսել կիրառել՝ մանիպուլյացիոն փորձերում:


Ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունը անապահով ա։ Նրանք, ովքեր չեն ուզում զրկվել իրենց նախկին կերակրամանից, փոքրամասնություն են՝ անապահով ժողովրդի թվաքանակի համեմատ։ Ենթադրենք ամենահասարկներից մեկը դպրոցի կաշառակեր տնօրենուհին ա, բայց իր դպրոցում քանի՞ անապահով ուսուցիչ ա աշխատում։ Ստացվեց 1։30։ Ու քանակից բացի, դրանք որակապես են զիջում, երբեք չեն ունենա դուխ ու քաջություն՝ դուրս գալու պայքարելու քոչարյանի համար, որովհետև համոզմունքով չեն առաջնորդվում, այլ փողով, ստի ծառաներ են, ու վարժեցված փոկերի պես մի քոմենթ կամ ելույթ հանդգնում են անել, երբ քոչարյանի գրասենյակը հերթական կերն է օդ շպրտում։  
Իսկ Նիկոլը, կարծում եմ, ամեն ինչ առայժմ ճիշտ է անում։ Ամենակարևորը՝ առաջին հերթին սպառազինեց հակահեղափոխության հնարավորությունը՝ հանձինս մանվելներին և այլնին զինաթափելով։ Իսկ հիմա թե կտրիճ են, թող ծղրտան ու ճանկռոտեն, թող փորձեն վախկոտ ու կաշառված ստրուկ մնացուկներից հակահեղափոխական "զորք" հավաքել։

----------

Chuk (17.08.2018), Տրիբուն (17.08.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունը անապահով ա։ Նրանք, ովքեր չեն ուզում զրկվել իրենց նախկին կերակրամանից, փոքրամասնություն են՝ անապահով ժողովրդի թվաքանակի համեմատ։ Ենթադրենք ամենահասարկներից մեկը դպորցի տնօրենուհի ա, բայց իր դպրոցում քանի՞ անապահով ուսուցիչ ա աշխատում։ Ստացվեց 1։30։ Ու քանակից բացի, դրանք որակապես են զիջում, երբեք չեն ունենա դուխ ու քաջություն՝ դուրս գալու պայքարելու քոչարյանի համար, որովհետև համոզմունքով չեն առաջնորդվում, այլ փողով, ստի ծառաներ են, ու վարժեցված փոկերի պես մի քոմենթ կամ ելույթ հանդգնում են անել, երբ քոչարյանի գրասենյակը հերթական կերն է օդ շպրտում։  
> Իսկ Նիկոլը, կարծում եմ, ամեն ինչ առայժմ ճիշտ է անում։ Ամենակարևորը՝ առաջին հերթին սպառազինեց հակահեղափոխության հնարավորությունը՝ հանձինս մանվելներին և այլնին զինաթափելով։ Իսկ հիմա թե կտրիճ են, թող ծղրտան ու ճանկռոտեն, թող փորձեն վախկոտ ու կաշառված ստրուկ մնացուկներից հակահեղափոխական "զորք" հավաքել։


Դե ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ Քոչը երբեք չի մտածել, որ ժողովուրդը հարց լուծող ա: ինքը միշտ իրա հարցերը լուծել ա կուլիսներում՝ էլիտայի օգնությամբ, դավադրությամբ, սրա-նրա տակ փորելով, սրան-նրան պաշտոն տալով, ժողովրդին էլ դիտարկել ա որպես ծախվող զանգված, ում ոնց կուզի տենց կառնի այ էդ նշածս «էլիտայի» օգնությամբ: Ես համոզված եմ, որ իրանց ուղեղներին տեղ չի հասնում, որ հասարակական գիտակցության մեջ փոփոխություն կա:

----------

Վիշապ (17.08.2018), Տրիբուն (17.08.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դե ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ Քոչը երբեք չի մտածել, որ ժողովուրդը հարց լուծող ա: ինքը միշտ իրա հարցերը լուծել ա կուլիսներում՝ էլիտայի օգնությամբ, դավադրությամբ, սրա-նրա տակ փորելով, սրան-նրան պաշտոն տալով, ժողովրդին էլ դիտարկել ա որպես ծախվող զանգված, ում ոնց կուզի տենց կառնի այ էդ նշածս «էլիտայի» օգնությամբ: Ես համոզված եմ, որ իրանց ուղեղներին տեղ չի հասնում, որ հասարակական գիտակցության մեջ փոփոխություն կա:


Բայց մի ձև ինքն իր համար բացատրություն պիտի՞ ունենա, թե էդ ոնց հեղափոխությունը հաջողվեց։
Ինձ թվում ա՝ ինքն ուղղակի հիմա ուրիշ ելք չունի, ուրիշ ի՞նչ կարող ա անել, քան շարունակելն այն, ինչ արել ա ամբողջ կյանքում՝ իրականությունը ստերով փաթաթելը։ Ինքն էնքան ա թաղված եղել իր ամբողջ կյանքը ստի մեջ, որ դա իր նորմալ ներքին ու արտաքին կարգավիճակն ա, ուրիշ հոգեվիճակում գտնվելու ընդունակ չի, ու, բնականաբար, հավատում ա իր ասածների "տրամաբանականությանը" ու ճշմարտացի հնչելուն։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բայց մի ձև ինքն իր համար բացատրություն պիտի՞ ունենա, թե էդ ոնց հեղափոխությունը հաջողվեց։
> Ինձ թվում ա՝ ինքն ուղղակի հիմա ուրիշ ելք չունի, ուրիշ ի՞նչ կարող ա անել, քան շարունակելն այն, ինչ արել ա ամբողջ կյանքում՝ իրականությունը ստերով փաթաթելը։ Ինքն էնքան ա թաղված եղել իր ամբողջ կյանքը ստի մեջ, որ դա իր նորմալ ներքին ու արտաքին կարգավիճակն ա, ուրիշ հոգեվիճակում գտնվելու ընդունակ չի, ու, բնականաբար, հավատում ա իր ասածների "տրամաբանականությանը" ու ճշմարտացի հնչելուն։


Քոչարյանը պրիմիտիվ էր ու պրիմիտիվ էլ մնացել է, ինքն իրեն կյանքում չի կարողանա ուրիշ մարդկանց աչքերով նայել ու վայթե կյանքում չի հասկանա տեղի ունեցածի տրամաբանությունը: Չնայած երկարատև բանտարկությունը կարող է և օգնի, ինչ իմանաս:

----------

Տրիբուն (17.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ներող, սոված էի, կյանքդ էլ համով էր երևում․․․ չնայած հետգրության մեջ տեղադրված հարցով ոնց կյանքդ կերա երևի էլի մնա իմ անիմաստ տրամանականության մեղքին
> 
> պաչիկներ բոլորիդ


Ներում եմ, դու կարաս կյանքս ինչքա ուզում ես ուտես։  Մենակ մի պաչի, դրան դեռ չենք հասել  :LOL: 

Ծլնգ ջան, բա ինչ անեմ, երբ դու դրել ես ու մի սամալյոտի հիպոթետիկ օրինակով, որի տեղի ունենալու հավանականությունը մեկը քառասուն միլիոնի ա, ուզում ես հիմնավորել անձեռնմխելիության ինստիտուտը։ Մի կողմ թողնելով պատմա-քաղաքական կոնտեքստը, թե ոնց ու երբ էս ինստիտուտի գաղափարը կարա առաջացած լինի, արձանագրենք (ոնց մեր վարչապետն ա անում) որ նախագահի կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունները նույն սահմանադրությամբ շատ լավ սահմանված են։ Եքա հոդված ա (Հորդված 55) որն ասում ա, թե ինչ պիտի ու կարա անի նախագահը ու ինչի համար ա ինքը ընտրված։ *Այ հենց էտ հոդվածն էլ սահմանում ա կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունների շրջանակը։* 

Բայց էտ նույն ՀՀ սահմանադրությունը (2005-ի խմբագրությամբ, երբ ինքը նախագահ էր) նաև սահմանփակումներ ա դնում նույն նախագահի գործողությունների վրա։ Օրինակ, ասում ա․




> Հոդված 8.2. Հայաստանի Հանրապետության զինված ուժերն ապահովում են Հայաստանի Հանրապետության անվտանգությունը, պաշտպանությունը և տարածքային ամբողջականությունը, նրա սահմանների անձեռնմխելիությունը։ Զինված ուժերը քաղաքական հարցերում պահպանում են չեզոքություն և գտնվում են քաղաքացիական վերահսկողության ներքո։


Նաև ․․․ 




> Հոդված 55. Հանրապետության Նախագահը՝․․․․
> ․․․․․
> 13) Հանրապետության վրա զինված հարձակման, դրա անմիջական վտանգի առկայության կամ պատերազմ հայտարարվելու դեպքերում հայտարարում է ռազմական դրություն և կարող է հայտարարել ընդհանուր կամ մասնակի զորահավաք և որոշում է ընդունում զինված ուժերի օգտագործման մասին:


Այ հենց ստեղ ա, որ նախաքննական մարմինն ասում ա, որ Նախագահը կատարել ա գործողություններ, որոնք չեն բխել իր կարգավիճակից, քանի որ նախ զինված ուժերը դուրս ա բերել քաղաքացիական վերահսկողությունից ու ներքաշել ա ներքաղաքական գործընթացներում։ Ու երկրորդ, որն ավելի կարևոր ա, հրամայել ա օգտագործել զինված ուժերը էն պարագայում, երբ ռազմական դրություն հայտարարված չի եղել։ Ու էս պատճառներով անձեռնմխելիության հոդվածն իրա վրա չի տարածվում։ 

Էս ա մեղադրող կողմի հիմնավորումը անձեռնմխելիության հետ կապված։ Սրան պաշտպանական կողմը պատասխանում ա շատ պրիմիտիվ ձևով։ Ասում ա նախագահը հրամայել ա բանակը բերել զորանոցային վիճակի, հոգեբանորեն կայուն խմբեր ստեղծել, զինել տաբելային զենքով, որ ․․․․․ բանակը չխառնվի քաղաքականությանը, այսինքն ապահովվի Սահմանադրության Հոդված 8.2-ի պահանջը։ Սա խայտառակ խնդալույա։ Այսինքն, պաշտպանական կողմը չի էլ ասում, որ նախագահը կարգավիճակից դուրս ա եկել, ասում ա, ընդհակառակը, ասել ա բանակը պինդ բռնեք զորանոցներում, որ հանկարծ դուրս չգան, չխառնվեն քաղաքականությանը։  :LOL:  Իրանք էլ գիտեն, որ էս ահավոր պրիմիտիվ ա ու համոզիչ չի, դրա համար էլ հա մեջ են քցում սաղիս կողմից չսիրված ու մի քանի անգամ տերերին փոխած տուշոնկի անունը, որ ժողովուրդն ասի, արա մեզ փրկել են Մանվելից, ուռա։ 

Հիմա, ինչ ա արել Վերաքննիչը ․․․․ ես ոնց հասկանում եմ, ասել ա, ախպեր, ինձ էս սաղ չի հետաքրքրում։ Կա սահմանդրության իմպերատիվ նորմ ․ 




> Հոդված 56.1. Հանրապետության Նախագահն անձեռնմխելի է:


Հիմա գնացեք տակից դուրս եկեք։  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հատկանշական էր, որ իր փեսայի կազմակերպած պաշտպանական ցույցը՝ հսկայական, բարձրորակ պաստառներով, անգլերեն լեզվով էին․․․


էտ փեսու կազմակերպա՞ծն ա։ Եռյևի հայեռըն լա՛վ չի խոսըմ ․․․

----------


## Lion

Նախորդ ասածներից մի երկու բան ավելացնեմ իրավական առումով:

ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգիրքը արարքի հանցավորությունը բացառող հանգամանքների թվում նախատեսում է.

- Անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանությունը, 
- Հանցանք կատարած անձին բռնելիս վնաս պատճառելը, 
- Ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտությունը, 
- Ֆիզիկական կամ հոգեկան հարկադրանքը, 
- Հիմնավորված ռիսկը, 
- Հրաման կամ կարգադրություն կատարելը:

Ինչքան էլ արտաքինից պարզ ու հասկանալի, սրանք իրենց կիրառման և օրենսդրական նրբություններն ունեն, և՝ պայմանները: Վերևում խոսվեց հիմնավորված ռիսկի մասին - ոչ, Քոչարյանի դեպքը դա չէ: Որպեսզի պարզ լինի հիմնավորված ռիսկի տակ ինչ է հասկացվում, օրինակ բերեմ - ենթադրենք թանկարժեք մի սարքի հետ աշխատող գիտնականը որոշում է մի նորարարություն անել, սակայն արդյունքում սարքը փչանում է և նյութական խոշոր վնաս է պատճառվում պետությանը: Այստեղ, բնականաբար, շատ ու շատ հարցեր կոնկրետ իրավիճակից են կախված ու հսկայական գիտական մի վեճի գնահատողական թեմա է, թե ռիսկը հիմնավոր էր, թե չէ: Այլ օրինակ՝ վարչապետը որոշում է տնտեսական ոլորտում մի քայլ անել, ասենք ինչ որ երկրի արժետոմսեր գնել, հետո "տակ են տալիս":

Նման նրբություններ կան նաև մյուս մասերում:

Քոչարյանի դեպքը կարող է զուտ տեսականորեն որակվել որպես ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտություն, էս էն ինքնաթիռի օրինակն է, երբ ավելի փոքր արժեքը զոհում ես հանուն ավելի մեծի, ինչպես նաև՝ անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանություն՝ էլի նույնատիպ: Վերջին երկուսի տարբերությունը նրանում է, որ անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության դեպքում դու վնասը հասցնում ես հենց ոտնձգողին, իսկ ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում՝ ոչ իրեն: Կան էլի տարբերություններ...

Հրաման կամ կարգադրություն կատարելը ամենամուխանաթնա - օրենքն ասում է, 

Հոդված 47.
Հրաման կամ կարգադրություն կատարելը

1. Հանցագործություն չի համարվում քրեական օրենքով պաշտպանվող շահերին վնաս պատճառելն այն անձի կողմից, ով գործել է ի կատարումն իր համար պարտադիր՝ սահմանված կարգով արձակված հրամանի կամ կարգադրության: Այդպիսի վնաս պատճառելու համար պատասխանատվություն է կրում անօրինական հրաման կամ կարգադրություն արձակած անձը:

2. Ակնհայտ անօրինական հրամանով կամ կարգադրությամբ դիտավորյալ հանցանք կատարած անձը պատասխանատվություն է կրում ընդհանուր հիմունքներով:

3. Ակնհայտ անօրինական հրամանը կամ կարգադրությունը չկատարելը բացառում է քրեական պատասխանատվությունը:

Օրենքն ասում է - Հանցագործություն չի համարվում քրեական օրենքով պաշտպանվող շահերին վնաս պատճառելն այն անձի կողմից, ով գործել է ի կատարումն իր համար պարտադիր՝ սահմանված կարգով արձակված հրամանի կամ կարգադրության, բայց նաև - Ակնհայտ անօրինական հրամանով կամ կարգադրությամբ դիտավորյալ հանցանք կատարած անձը պատասխանատվություն է կրում ընդհանուր հիմունքներով: Դե իսկ հիմա ձեզ դրեք ցույց ցրող ոստիկանի տեղը, որին հրաման են տվել հրազեն կիրառել իր վրա քարեր ու այրվող նյութեր նետող ցուցարարների թեկուզ ոտքերի ուղղությամբ և ասեք՝ այստեղ որ իրավիճակն է: Կրակող ոստիկանը երբեք էլ չի կարող ասել, ինքը կդատվի, թե չէ, քանի որ ամեն ինչ այնքան անորոշ է, որ ըստ էության գործում է "Հաղթողներին չեն դատում սկզբունքը": Այսինքն ինքը ո՞նց հասկանա, ցուցարարի վրա կրակելը ակնհայտ ապօրինի է, թե՞ ոչ: Սա նույն Միքայել Հարությունյանի պահն է, ի դեպ ասած:

Նախորդ ասածներս պնդում եմ, բայց խնդրում եմ սրանք էլ հաշվի առեք - քրեական իրավունքն ունի բազում ու բազում կիրառական նրբություններ:

ՀՔԾ պետի պահով - իմ կարծիքով Սասունը գրագետ մասնագետ է ու նաև լավ էլ շփվում է լրագրողների հետ:

Բացարկի պահով - զուտ աշխատելը եթե դնեին բացարկի հիմք, դատավորը կարող էր մերժել: Բացարկի միջնորդությունը ավտոմատ չէ, որ բավարարվում է:

----------

Տրիբուն (17.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ Քոչը երբեք չի մտածել, որ ժողովուրդը հարց լուծող ա: ինքը միշտ իրա հարցերը լուծել ա կուլիսներում՝ էլիտայի օգնությամբ, դավադրությամբ, սրա-նրա տակ փորելով, սրան-նրան պաշտոն տալով, ժողովրդին էլ դիտարկել ա որպես ծախվող զանգված, ում ոնց կուզի տենց կառնի այ էդ նշածս «էլիտայի» օգնությամբ: Ես համոզված եմ, որ իրանց ուղեղներին տեղ չի հասնում, որ հասարակական գիտակցության մեջ փոփոխություն կա:


Ու տիրոջ ու տաք ոռի ակտիվ փնտրտուքի մեջ գտնվող «էլիտան» արագ արձագանքեց։ 

Քոչարյանը ծրագրային հարցազրույց տվեց ․․․ Ստեղ են ասել, դեբիլ անտեր ․․․․  :LOL:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ներում եմ, դու կարաս կյանքս ինչքա ուզում ես ուտես։  Մենակ մի պաչի, դրան դեռ չենք հասել


Էլ չեմ ուտում, համով չէր․․․ նենց որ եթե նույնիսկ մոտդ կյանքդ ուտվելու զգացողություններ առաջանա, դա ես չեմ։




> Ծլնգ ջան, բա ինչ անեմ, երբ դու դրել ես ու մի սամալյոտի հիպոթետիկ օրինակով, որի տեղի ունենալու հավանականությունը մեկը քառասուն միլիոնի ա, ուզում ես հիմնավորել անձեռնմխելիության ինստիտուտը։


Եսի՞մ, միգուցե՞ կարծիք հայտնես այն մասին, որ համարում ես բերածս հիպոթեթիկ օրինակը անհամապատասխան ներկայիս իրավիճակին, կամ այդ օրինակը չես համարում անձեռնմխելիության ինստիտուտի լավ պատճառաբանություն․․․ դե գիտես էլի, նորմալ բանավեճին հարիր փաստարկներ բերես։ Բայց դե չէ, ոնց կարաս սենց բան անես, չէ որ քո ակումբային Տրիբունի համը կանցնի, եթե չասես «դեռ ոչ մեկն էսքան անիմաստ օրինակներով չէր փորձել բացատրել։ Ոնց որ ինքդ քո տրամաբանության ձեռը քաքն ընկած լինես»։ Ու չկարծես թե նեղանում եմ․ այդ նեղանալ-չնեղանալու թեման մինչև ստեղնաշարներիս մաշացնելը քննարկեցինք, բայց էլի ոչ մեկ մյուսին չհավատաց, միայն ասեմ, որ քո այսպիսի վարած բանավեճն ինձ անհետաքրքիր է, դրա համար չեմ պատրաստվում դրա շարունակությանը մասնակցել։

Իսկ կոնկրետ օրինակներիս համար (մենակ ինքաթիռը չէր, ինչքան էլ դու մի բան չդնես կոնտեքստից հանես ու մատի փաթաթան սարքես), դրանք բնականաբար միայն ուռճացված հիպոթեթիկ իրավիճակներ էին։ Պարզ է, որ օրենսդիրի անձեռնմխելիությունը երկիրը առանց գլուխ չթողնելու մեջ է, իսկ թե առանց գլուխ չթողնելը ինչ է նշանակում, արդեն կարանք երկար-բարակ բանավիճենք․ Վիշապի համար դա կնշանակի իշխանությունների բաժանման կայունություն ու գործադիրի գործունեությունը դատական իշխանության կողմից խափանելու կանխարգելում, ինձ համար էլ հավանական իրավական պատասխանատվության կաշկանդվածությունն էլ է խնդրահարույց ու կարող է դիտարկվել որպես երկիրը առանց (անկաշկանդ) գլուխ թողնել։ Կոնկրետ իքնաթիռի օրինակը բերեցի որպես նախագահի կարգավիճակից բխող գործուղության օրինակ, որի ժամանակ ոչ-ռազմական դրության պայմաններում նախագահը իր կարգավիճակից ելնելով կարա 100 անմեղ մարդու սպանելու մասին որոշում ընդունի։ Ու մենակ Վիշապը կարա սրա մեջ հերոսացում տեսնել․․․ ինձ համար սա անհրաժեշտ չարիք է, ու իմ հասկանալով, անձեռնմխելիության ինստիտուտը նաև ստեղծված է այսպիսի անհրաժեշտ չարիքների մասին որոշումներ ընդունելիս հավանական քրեական պատասխանատվության կաշկանդվածությունը կանխարգելելու համար էլ։ Ու ոչ, չեմ կարծում թե այդ ինքնաթիռ խփելու հանցավորությունը կարելի է բացառել հիմնավորված ռիսկի կամ ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտության դոկտրինաներով։ Ծայրահեղ ռիսկի մասին արդեն ասացի, որ դա մարդու կյանքի վտանգելը չի ներառում, իսկ ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտությունը․ որ ակումբով քցենք բռնենք, որ ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտություն ա ցուցարարներով լի հրապարակի ուղղությամբ թռչող առևանգված ինքնաթիռը վերացնելը, կարա՞նք խփենք, ու անունը դնենք «ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտություն»։ Կարող ա հա, կարող ա չէ, նայած ոնց դատարանը կնայի այսպիսի մեկը քառասունմիլյոնից դեպքին, բայց խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ գործի։ Այստեղ էլ գալիս է նախագահի կարգավիճակից (երկրի անվտանգությունը ապահովելու) բխող գործողությունը։ Դրա համար էլ սենց որոշում ոչ մեկ չի ընդունի, այլ բոլորն էլ կգցեն անձեռնմխելի գլխավոր հրամանատարի վրա, ու մեծ խնդրի ա, եթե ներկայիս գլխավոր հրամանատարը անձեռնմխելի չի։

Ու նորից ասեմ․ օրինակս չի նշանակում, թե նույն պատճառաբանությամբ պիտի Քոչարյանի վրա կիրառվի, այլ միմիայն բերված էր Վիշապի «անձեռնմխելիությունը մենակ իշխանությունների բաժանման կայունության համար է» մոտեցման ընդլայնման նպատակով, մանավանդ այն պարագայում, որ ինքն էլ էր խնդրել, որ ասենք, եթե ճիշտ չի հասկանում (հիմա հասկանում եմ, որ հռետորական հարց էր, ու Վիշապի այդպիսի հարցերին սրանից հետո կփորձեմ չանդրադառնալ)։ Չհաջողված փորձ էր, բայց դե, ինչպես նկատել ես, ես էլ կարող եմ պահի տակ իդեալիստ լինել։ Ու իմ «որ անկաշկանդ կարողանա հավանաբար հանցակազմ պարունակող բայց հանրանպաստ գործողություն կատարել» պատճառաբանությամբ երկրին (գործողությունների մեջ անկաշկանդ) անգլուխ չթողնելու մասին ուռճացված հիպոթեթիկ օրինակով փորձը, որը միմիայն բերված էր Վիշապի, ըստ իս, միակողմանի մոտեցումը լրացնելու համար, դու բռնիր քո գլխում սարքիր «անձեռնմխելիության ինստիտուտի հիմնավորում» ու քո համով տրիբունությամբ քաքը կոխիր հանիր։ Հալալ ա, ինչ ասեմ։




> Մի կողմ թողնելով պատմա-քաղաքական կոնտեքստը, թե ոնց ու երբ էս ինստիտուտի գաղափարը կարա առաջացած լինի, արձանագրենք (ոնց մեր վարչապետն ա անում) որ նախագահի կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունները նույն սահմանադրությամբ շատ լավ սահմանված են։ Եքա հոդված ա (Հորդված 55) որն ասում ա, թե ինչ պիտի ու կարա անի նախագահը ու ինչի համար ա ինքը ընտրված։ *Այ հենց էտ հոդվածն էլ սահմանում ա կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունների շրջանակը։* 
> 
> Բայց էտ նույն ՀՀ սահմանադրությունը (2005-ի խմբագրությամբ, երբ ինքը նախագահ էր) նաև սահմանփակումներ ա դնում նույն նախագահի գործողությունների վրա։ Օրինակ, ասում ա․
> 
> 
> 
> Նաև ․․․ 
> 
> 
> ...


Էլ հավես չունեմ էս ամենի մեջ մտնելու։ Բոլորդ գիտեք ամեն ինչ, ու ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ ա, բոլոր փաստարկները բերված են, մեկը ճիշտ ա, մյուսը սխալ ա՝ մնում ա պեչատվի։ Ու չնայած նրան, որ ՀՔԾ ղեկավարը ինքն ա ասում, որ անձեռնմխելիության հարցը հավանաբար սահմանադրական դատարանի փեշակն ա լինելու, մեկ ա իրենից բռնած և ակումբցիներով վերջացրած բոլորդ էլ գիտեք, թե անձեռնմխելիությունն ինչ ա նշանակում, ու ըստ դրա բոլոր եզրակացություններն արդեն երկաթաձուլ են։ Բարի քննարկումներ բոլորիդ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էլ չեմ ուտում, համով չէր․․․ նենց որ եթե նույնիսկ մոտդ կյանքդ ուտվելու զգացողություններ առաջանա, դա ես չեմ։
> 
> 
> 
> Եսի՞մ, միգուցե՞ կարծիք հայտնես այն մասին, որ համարում ես բերածս հիպոթեթիկ օրինակը անհամապատասխան ներկայիս իրավիճակին, կամ այդ օրինակը չես համարում անձեռնմխելիության ինստիտուտի լավ պատճառաբանություն․․․ դե գիտես էլի, նորմալ բանավեճին հարիր փաստարկներ բերես։ Բայց դե չէ, ոնց կարաս սենց բան անես, չէ որ քո ակումբային Տրիբունի համը կանցնի, եթե չասես «դեռ ոչ մեկն էսքան անիմաստ օրինակներով չէր փորձել բացատրել։ Ոնց որ ինքդ քո տրամաբանության ձեռը քաքն ընկած լինես»։ Ու չկարծես թե նեղանում եմ․ այդ նեղանալ-չնեղանալու թեման մինչև ստեղնաշարներիս մաշացնելը քննարկեցինք, բայց էլի ոչ մեկ մյուսին չհավատաց, միայն ասեմ, որ քո այսպիսի վարած բանավեճն ինձ անհետաքրքիր է, դրա համար չեմ պատրաստվում դրա շարունակությանը մասնակցել։
> 
> Իսկ կոնկրետ օրինակներիս համար (մենակ ինքաթիռը չէր, ինչքան էլ դու մի բան չդնես կոնտեքստից հանես ու մատի փաթաթան սարքես), դրանք բնականաբար միայն ուռճացված հիպոթեթիկ իրավիճակներ էին։ Պարզ է, որ օրենսդիրի անձեռնմխելիությունը երկիրը առանց գլուխ չթողնելու մեջ է, իսկ թե առանց գլուխ չթողնելը ինչ է նշանակում, արդեն կարանք երկար-բարակ բանավիճենք․ Վիշապի համար դա կնշանակի իշխանությունների բաժանման կայունություն ու գործադիրի գործունեությունը դատական իշխանության կողմից խափանելու կանխարգելում, ինձ համար էլ հավանական իրավական պատասխանատվության կաշկանդվածությունն էլ է խնդրահարույց ու կարող է դիտարկվել որպես երկիրը առանց (անկաշկանդ) գլուխ թողնել։ Կոնկրետ իքնաթիռի օրինակը բերեցի որպես նախագահի կարգավիճակից բխող գործուղության օրինակ, որի ժամանակ ոչ-ռազմական դրության պայմաններում նախագահը իր կարգավիճակից ելնելով կարա 100 անմեղ մարդու սպանելու մասին որոշում ընդունի։ Ու մենակ Վիշապը կարա սրա մեջ հերոսացում տեսնել․․․ ինձ համար սա անհրաժեշտ չարիք է, ու իմ հասկանալով, անձեռնմխելիության ինստիտուտը նաև ստեղծված է այսպիսի անհրաժեշտ չարիքների մասին որոշումներ ընդունելիս հավանական քրեական պատասխանատվության կաշկանդվածությունը կանխարգելելու համար էլ։ Ու ոչ, չեմ կարծում թե այդ ինքնաթիռ խփելու հանցավորությունը կարելի է բացառել հիմնավորված ռիսկի կամ ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտության դոկտրինաներով։ Ծայրահեղ ռիսկի մասին արդեն ասացի, որ դա մարդու կյանքի վտանգելը չի ներառում, իսկ ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտությունը․ որ ակումբով քցենք բռնենք, որ ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտություն ա ցուցարարներով լի հրապարակի ուղղությամբ թռչող առևանգված ինքնաթիռը վերացնելը, կարա՞նք խփենք, ու անունը դնենք «ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտություն»։ Կարող ա հա, կարող ա չէ, նայած ոնց դատարանը կնայի այսպիսի մեկը քառասունմիլյոնից դեպքին, բայց խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ գործի։ Այստեղ էլ գալիս է նախագահի կարգավիճակից (երկրի անվտանգությունը ապահովելու) բխող գործողությունը։ Դրա համար էլ սենց որոշում ոչ մեկ չի ընդունի, այլ բոլորն էլ կգցեն անձեռնմխելի գլխավոր հրամանատարի վրա, ու մեծ խնդրի ա, եթե ներկայիս գլխավոր հրամանատարը անձեռնմխելի չի։
> 
> Ու նորից ասեմ․ օրինակս չի նշանակում, թե նույն պատճառաբանությամբ պիտի Քոչարյանի վրա կիրառվի, այլ միմիայն բերված էր Վիշապի «անձեռնմխելիությունը մենակ իշխանությունների բաժանման կայունության համար է» մոտեցման ընդլայնման նպատակով, մանավանդ այն պարագայում, որ ինքն էլ էր խնդրել, որ ասենք, եթե ճիշտ չի հասկանում (հիմա հասկանում եմ, որ հռետորական հարց էր, ու Վիշապի այդպիսի հարցերին սրանից հետո կփորձեմ չանդրադառնալ)։ Չհաջողված փորձ էր, բայց դե, ինչպես նկատել ես, ես էլ կարող եմ պահի տակ իդեալիստ լինել։ Ու իմ «որ անկաշկանդ կարողանա հավանաբար հանցակազմ պարունակող բայց հանրանպաստ գործողություն կատարել» պատճառաբանությամբ երկրին (գործողությունների մեջ անկաշկանդ) անգլուխ չթողնելու մասին ուռճացված հիպոթեթիկ օրինակով փորձը, որը միմիայն բերված էր Վիշապի, ըստ իս, միակողմանի մոտեցումը լրացնելու համար, դու բռնիր քո գլխում սարքիր «անձեռնմխելիության ինստիտուտի հիմնավորում» ու քո համով տրիբունությամբ քաքը կոխիր հանիր։ Հալալ ա, ինչ ասեմ։
> ...


Պաաաաայ ...  :LOL:

----------

Ծլնգ (17.08.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գլխավոր դատախազությունը ստացել է Քոչարյանին կալանքից ազատ արձակելու վերաքննիչ դատարանի որոշումը և նախապատրաստում է բողոքը

Որոշումը չեմ կարում գտնեմ  :Sad:  դատալեքսում չկա

----------


## Վիշապ

> ․․․
> Ու նորից ասեմ․ օրինակս չի նշանակում, թե նույն պատճառաբանությամբ պիտի Քոչարյանի վրա կիրառվի, այլ միմիայն բերված էր Վիշապի «անձեռնմխելիությունը մենակ իշխանությունների բաժանման կայունության համար է» մոտեցման ընդլայնման նպատակով, մանավանդ այն պարագայում, որ ինքն էլ էր խնդրել, որ ասենք, եթե ճիշտ չի հասկանում (հիմա հասկանում եմ, որ հռետորական հարց էր, ու Վիշապի այդպիսի հարցերին սրանից հետո կփորձեմ չանդրադառնալ)։ Չհաջողված փորձ էր, բայց դե, ինչպես նկատել ես, ես էլ կարող եմ պահի տակ իդեալիստ լինել։ Ու իմ «որ անկաշկանդ կարողանա հավանաբար հանցակազմ պարունակող բայց հանրանպաստ գործողություն կատարել» պատճառաբանությամբ երկրին (գործողությունների մեջ անկաշկանդ) անգլուխ չթողնելու մասին ուռճացված հիպոթեթիկ օրինակով փորձը, որը միմիայն բերված էր Վիշապի, ըստ իս, միակողմանի մոտեցումը լրացնելու համար, դու բռնիր քո գլխում սարքիր «անձեռնմխելիության ինստիտուտի հիմնավորում» ու քո համով տրիբունությամբ քաքը կոխիր հանիր։ Հալալ ա, ինչ ասեմ։
> 
> 
> Էլ հավես չունեմ էս ամենի մեջ մտնելու։ Բոլորդ գիտեք ամեն ինչ, ու ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ ա, բոլոր փաստարկները բերված են, մեկը ճիշտ ա, մյուսը սխալ ա՝ մնում ա պեչատվի։ Ու չնայած նրան, որ ՀՔԾ ղեկավարը ինքն ա ասում, որ անձեռնմխելիության հարցը հավանաբար սահմանադրական դատարանի փեշակն ա լինելու, մեկ ա իրենից բռնած և ակումբցիներով վերջացրած բոլորդ էլ գիտեք, թե անձեռնմխելիությունն ինչ ա նշանակում, ու ըստ դրա բոլոր եզրակացություններն արդեն երկաթաձուլ են։ Բարի քննարկումներ բոլորիդ։


Եթե գրավված ինքնաթիռ խփելը, որ ավել վնասներ չլինեն, կամ ահաբեկիչների դեմ ծայրահեղ պայմաններում պայքարելը, կամ՝ ջհանդամ գյոռ՝ նեղ մաջալին երեխեքի միջով սամասվալ քշելը նախագահի կարգավիճակից բխող գործողություններ կարող են համարվել, ու լինել սահմանադրական նորմերից բխող գործողություններ, բայց իշխանությունը պահելու նպատակով հավաքները բռնի ցրելը, ցուցարարներին  ցրելը, սպանելը և այնը չեն կարող, ու պրծ։ 




> Հոդված 123. Հանրապետության նախագահի կարգավիճակը եւ գործառույթները
> 
> 1. Հանրապետության նախագահը պետության գլուխն է:
> 
> *2. Հանրապետության նախագահը հետեւում է Սահմանադրության պահպանմանը:*
> 
> 3. Հանրապետության նախագահն իր լիազորություններն իրականացնելիս անաչառ է եւ առաջնորդվում է բացառապես համապետական եւ համազգային շահերով:
> 
> *4. Հանրապետության նախագահն իր գործառույթներն իրականացնում է Սահմանադրությամբ սահմանված լիազորությունների միջոցով:*


եՎ հատուկ խրթին տրամաբանություն ունեցողների համար՝ 




> Հոդված 300.1. 	Սահմանադրական կարգը տապալելը
> 
> 
> 1. Սահմանադրական կարգը տապալելը` *Սահմանադրության 1-ից 5-րդ հոդվածներով կամ 6-րդ հոդվածի առաջին մասով* նախատեսված որևէ նորմը փաստացի վերացնելը, որն արտահայտվում է իրավական համակարգում այդ նորմի գործողության դադարեցմամբ`


Մարդը իրավական համակարգում դադարեցրել է հետևյալ նորմը՝



> Հոդված 2. Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում իշխանությունը պատկանում է ժողովրդին:
> 
> Ժողովուրդն իր իշխանությունն իրականացնում է ազատ ընտրությունների, հանրաքվեների, ինչպես նաեւ Սահմանադրությամբ նախատեuված պետական եւ տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների ու պաշտոնատար անձանց միջոցով:
> 
> Իշխանության յուրացումը որեւէ կազմակերպության կամ անհատի կողմից հանցագործություն է:


Որովհետև փաստացի, թե ոստիկանությունը, թե դատարանները, թե սահմանադրական դատարանը + բանակը լծված են եղել ժողովրդի բողոքը ճնշելու, ժողովդրից իշխանությունը խլելու ու յուրացնելու գործին, ու սրա մասին տոննաներով վկայություններ կան, ու դու հիմա չես կարող գալ ու փիլիսոփայել, թե Քոչարյանի ժամանակ իշխանությունը հնարավոր է, որ պատկանել է ժողովրդին ։Ճ

Բա ես ինչքան հավես չունեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

Բա...

----------


## Chuk

ՀԱԿ վարչության անդամ, իրավաբան Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը՝ Քոչարյանի անձեռնմխելիության հետ կապված հանրամատչելի բացատրությունը՝ http://ilur.am/news/view/70062.html

----------

Lion (19.08.2018), Տրիբուն (19.08.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Քոչարյանի գործից լուր կա՞, թե՞ ազգովի 400 միլիոն դրամ ենք քննարկում, թանգարաններ, զուգարաններ, հալածյալներ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քոչարյանի գործից լուր կա՞, թե՞ ազգովի 400 միլիոն դրամ ենք քննարկում, թանգարաններ, զուգարաններ, հալածյալներ...


Հենց նոր նույն բանը ես էի մտածում։ Վճռաբեկը գործը վարույթ ա ընդունել։ Օրը դեռ նշանակված չի։ Բայց օրենքն ասում ա, որ Վճռաբեկը գործը պետք ա քննի բողոքը ստանալուց հետո մեկամսյա ժամկետում։

----------


## Chuk

Բայց էս ի՜նչ ժամանակաշրջան ենք ապրում: Որ մի լուրը մյուսի հետևից ընկնում ա գլխիդ: Մարտի 1-ի գործով Սերժի տարիներին դատապարտվածները կարծեմ բոլորը դիմել են Եվրոպական դատարան: Կարող ա չնչին բացառություններով: Էս արդեն քանի տարի ա սպասում ենք դրանց արդյունքներին, իսկ չկա ու չկա: Ու մեկ էլ հոպլյա, քանի դեռ ՀՔԾ-ն սկսել ա մյուս կողմից գործը քննել, մեկ էլ Եպրոպական դատարանը սկսում ա նախկին գործերի վճիռները հրապարակել )))




> *ՄԻԵԴ-ում հրապարակվելու են Մարտի 1-ի գործով առաջին վճիռները*
> ՄԻԵԴ-ում հրապարակվելու են Մարտի 1-ի գործով առաջին վճիռները
> Փաստաբան Վահե Գրիգորյանը ֆեյսբուքում գրում է, որ սեպտեմբերի 20-ից ՄԻԵԴ-ում հրապարակվելու են Մարտի 1-ի գործով առաջին վճիռները:
> 
> «Երեկ, ուշ երեկոյան ՄԻԵԴ քարտուղարությունը ծանուցեց, որ Սաղաթելյանն ընդդեմ Հայաստանի գործով վճիռը/որոշումը հրապարակվելու է այս ամսվա 20-ին:
> 
> Նույն ժամանակ նաեւ Մուշեղ Շուշանյանն է ծանուցվել Գասպարին ընդդեմ Հայասատնի գործով վճռի/որոշման նույն օրը հրապարակման մասին:
> 
> Սրանք մարտիմեկյան առաջին գործերն են, որ ՄԻԵԴ-ն ավարտել է եւ ավարտական դատական ակտ է հրապարակելու: Երեկ գիշեր ու այսօր առավոտյան նոթեր արեցի այս գործերի մասին: Մտածեցի կմանրամասնեմ եւ կհրապարակեմ այսօր: Շատ երկար ստացվեց: Չեմ հրապարակի, կարճ կասեմ.
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.ilur.am/news/view/70330.html

----------

Gayl (05.09.2018), Աթեիստ (02.09.2018), Վիշապ (03.09.2018), Տրիբուն (02.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հետևում եք վերջին զարգացումների՞ն… 

Սողոմոնյան ասեց, որ Քոչարյանը մի քնաի օրով գնում ա արտասահման, ու էս Վճռաբեկի որոշումից մի քանի օր առաջ…. Բայց պարզվեց, որ Քոչարյանը չի կարա գնա արտասահման, քանի որ անձնագիրը ՀՔԾ-ում ա, ու չեն տալիս  :LOL:  Էսօր ՀՔԾ-փաստաբաններ փոխհրաձգություն էր, կարելի ա թե չէ անձնագիրը պահել։ Բայց ինձ էտ քիչ ա հուզում։ Իմ համար կարևորն էն ա, որ ՀՔԾ-ն չի թողնում, որ Քոչարյանը հեռանա Հայաստանից։ Էտ նշանակում ա, որ ՀՔԾ-ն վստահ ա, որ քրգործն իրա փաստերով ուժեղ ա։ Հակառակ դեպքում, կթողնեին հեռանար, որ գլխացավանքից հեռու լիներ։ Ասեին, դե թռած ա, չենք կարա դատանեք, ու լրիվ Վանո Սիրադեղյան վիճակ։

Ասածս ինչ ա․ աչքիս Քոչարյանը լաաաաավ նստելու ա։ 

Ու ուրիշ հետաքրքիր զարգացումներ կան գործում։ Քրգործ ա հարուցվել մարտի մեկի առավոտյան Ազատության հրապարակի ջարդի կապակցությամբ։ 

Հարուցվել է նոր քրեական գործ` 2008 թ. մարտի 1-ի և 2-ի դեպքերի վերաբերյալ. ՀՔԾ հայտարարությունը

----------

Chuk (05.09.2018), Freeman (12.09.2018), Gayl (05.09.2018), Life (05.09.2018), Աթեիստ (06.09.2018), Վիշապ (06.09.2018)

----------


## Lion

Ու մի բան էլ, ՀՔԾ-ն չալարեց, ուշ գիշերով *սուտ հանեց* փաստաբաններին...

Ստեղ ես ոնց հասկացա զագվոզդկեն որնա - Օրբելյանն ասումա, անձնագրի պահելը հակասումա Սահմանադրությանը ՍԴ որոշման համաձայն, ՀՔԾ-ն ասումա, չէ, ախպերս, ՍԴ-ն տենց բան չի ասել, ՍԴ-ն ուղղակի ասելա, որ խափանման միջոց կիրառելու դեպքում *միայն* կարաս անձնագիրը պահես մոտդ, ոչ թե միշտ: Հիմա Քոչարյանի նկատմամբ կա ստորագրություն չհեռանալու մասին խափանման միջոցը, այսինքն անձնագիրը պահել կարող են:

Ըստ իս Օրբելյանը կամ շտապեց ու սխալվեց, կամ աննկատ սուտ խոսեց, իսկ հիմա էլ կարող է ասել՝ ես նկատի ունեի մինչև ստորագրություն վերցնելու պահն ընկնող ժամանակահատվածը...

----------

Վիշապ (06.09.2018), Տրիբուն (06.09.2018)

----------


## varo987

Փաստորեն ՀՔԾ-ն խոստովանեց 3շաբաթ ապօրինի են Ռոբի անձնագիրը պահել: Ընդամենը զգալով որ ապօրինություն են արել հետին թվով որոշեցին ստորագրություն կիրառեն:
Որնել հերթական ապօրինություննա, քան որ կա վերաքննիչ դատարանի որոշումը անձենմխելիության մասին:


Բայց էտ մանր բաներա: ՀՔԾ-ն պարտավորա սպանությունները բացահայտի: Առանց սպանությունները բացահայտելու մնացածը ինչել անեն համոզիչ չի լինելու: 

Մեկել որ փորձում են հիմիկվա իրավապահ մարմիններին անվերապահ հավատալ ու "բալետ անել" էտ մի քիչ խնդալույա:

Էտ մարդիկ գրեթե բոլորը կաշառքով կամ ԽԾԲ-ով ընդունվել են իրավաբանական, կաշառքով քննությունները ստացել են, կաշառքով, ԽԾԲ-ովե; գործի են տեղավորվել որպես քննիչ, դատավոր կամ դատախազ:
Ընդ որում էտ պրոցեսը եղելա դեռ սովետի ժամանակ: Առը հա թե մի հատ աղքատ ընտանիքի տղե առանց ծանոթի կամ  20000ռուբլի  կաշառքի կընդունվեր իրավաբանական:
Հիմա նենց չի որ էտ կաշառակերների ոհմակը դառավ պրոֆեսիոնալ անկաշառ պուպուշ տղերքի խումբ:

----------


## Lion

Վայ, քըխ ՀՔԾ, ախր առաջ հեչ տենց բան չկար, է...

----------


## Adam

Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն ա մեղավոր: Ուղղակի շա՜տ ա փողեր սկսել քցվել ու քցվում: Կասսան բացել ա… աջ ու ձախ մուծվում ա (դաշնակներ, Կրեմլ) որ կաշին փրկի ու հլը որ ստացվում ա ամեն ինչ: Ու ըստ իս՝ նա երբեք պատիժ չի կրելու քանի դեռ ռուսը պահում ա իրան (մի 2 միլիարդ տարել դրել ա Պուտինի դարակը երևի)… : Միլիարդ դոլար ունենալուց հետո որևէ դատաստանի արժանանալը դժվար բան ա:

----------


## Lion

> Ու մի բան էլ, ՀՔԾ-ն չալարեց, ուշ գիշերով *սուտ հանեց* փաստաբաններին...
> 
> Ստեղ ես ոնց հասկացա զագվոզդկեն որնա - Օրբելյանն ասումա, անձնագրի պահելը հակասումա Սահմանադրությանը ՍԴ որոշման համաձայն, ՀՔԾ-ն ասումա, չէ, ախպերս, ՍԴ-ն տենց բան չի ասել, ՍԴ-ն ուղղակի ասելա, որ խափանման միջոց կիրառելու դեպքում *միայն* կարաս անձնագիրը պահես մոտդ, ոչ թե միշտ: Հիմա Քոչարյանի նկատմամբ կա ստորագրություն չհեռանալու մասին խափանման միջոցը, այսինքն անձնագիրը պահել կարող են:
> 
> Ըստ իս Օրբելյանը կամ շտապեց ու սխալվեց, կամ աննկատ սուտ խոսեց, իսկ հիմա էլ կարող է ասել՝ ես նկատի ունեի մինչև ստորագրություն վերցնելու պահն ընկնող ժամանակահատվածը...


Նոր լսում եմ, Ալումյանը ուղղեց Օրբելյանին Պետրոսի հաղորդումում հենց իմ ասած ձևով ու ստեղ Քոչարյանենք, զուտ իրավաբանորեն, ճիշտ *էին*: Ինչի "էին", որովհետև արդեն կա խափանման միջոց ու բազառը սպառվածա:

Բայց սաղ մի կողմ, որ Քոչարյանենք սենց օրինականության հետևից չեն ընգնում, սենց օրենք ու տառեր չեն մեկնաբանում, մարդու զզվելը գալիսա, ոնց որ չգիտենք ոնցա եղել իրանց ժամանակ, երբ մարդամեկը կարող էր ուղղակի  հրամայել "ք... մեկի լ...ը" ու ի՞նչ սահմանադրություն, ի՞նչ օրենք ու իրա տառ, տենց էլ անում էին: 

Էսի իրավաբանություն կոչվող մասնագիտության անբարոյական կողմնա, *բայց*, ինչնա վսյո ժե դզում - եթե բանը հասելա սրան, ուրեմն մոլոդեց Նիկոլենք, որ բացառապես օրինական միջոցներով են առաջնորդվում, իսկ մինչև խափանման միջոցը անձնագիրը պահելն էլ, կարծում եմ, ուղղակի քննիչների բացթողումն է  եղել:

Ի դեպ, վերաքննիչի որոշման առաջին իսկ օրից ասել եմ՝ հենց միանգամից պետք էր ստորագրություն վերցնել չհեռանալու մասին:

----------

Աթեիստ (07.09.2018), Բարեկամ (07.09.2018), Տրիբուն (07.09.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

զարմանալի ա, որ իրավաբան մարդիկ՝ ու տենց ակնհայտ բացթողում են արել ստորագրության պահով:

----------


## Lion

Կարծում եմ, գործել են զուտ իրավաբանական իրենց սովոր պրակտիկայի սահմաններում՝ չնախատեսելով, որ իրենց դեմ հանդես են գալու իրենց ամեն տառին կպնելու պատրաստ իրավաբաններ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ....մինչև խափանման միջոցը անձնագիրը պահելն էլ, կարծում եմ, ուղղակի քննիչների բացթողումն է  եղել:
> 
> Ի դեպ, վերաքննիչի որոշման առաջին իսկ օրից ասել եմ՝ հենց միանգամից պետք էր ստորագրություն վերցնել չհեռանալու մասին:


Համ քննիչների, համ էլ պաշտպանական կողմի բացթողումն ա: Եթե վերաքննիչի որոշումից հետո անձնագիրը անօրինական էր պահվում, փաստաբանները պիտի միանգամից հայտարարություն անեին ու պահանջեին անձնագիրը վերադարձնել: Բայց էշի ականջում մի ամիս քնած էին: 

Էս հարցը բարձրացավ էն պահին միայն, երբ Սողոմոնյանը հայտարարեց, որ Քոչարյանը ուզում ա արտասահման գնա: Էս սյուրպրիզ էր նաև փաստաբանների համար, քանի որ իրանք ՀՔԾ-ից շատ են ուզում, որ Քոչարյանը մնա Հայաստանում, ու էս գործը երկար ու անվերջ քննվի: Սենց թանկանոց կլիենտ ՀՀ դատաիրավական պատմության մեջ չի եղել ու երևի էլ չլինի: Փաստաբանները դեբիլ չեն, որ ձեռներից բաց թողնեն:

----------

Lion (07.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> զարմանալի ա, որ իրավաբան մարդիկ՝ ու տենց ակնհայտ բացթողում են արել ստորագրության պահով:


Բարեկամ ջան, նախ մեր ՀՔԾ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմը նույնն ա ինչ հինգ ամիս առաջ էր  :Smile:  էս դեռ երկար սենց կլինի: 

Երկրորդ, եթե նախաքննություն իրականացնողը ու մեղադրանք ներկայացնողը միշտ 100 տոկոսով ճիշտ ու անբիծ լինի, դատաքննության իմաստը կկորի: Այսինքն, ում մեղադրեցին ռեսկի կգնա գաղութ, առանց դատարանի: Բայց տենց չի չէ՞: Գործում լինում են բացեր, թերացումներ, անհիմն մեղադրանք, պրոցեդուրալ բացթողումներ .... սենց բաների վրայա նաև պաշտպանությունը կառուցվում: Նայի սաղ աշխարհի դատական պրոցեսներում ինչքան են սենց դեպքեր լինում, գրեթե միշտ: 

Դե Հայաստանում էլ բնականաբար պիտի լինեն ու կարող ա ավելի շատ քան նորմալ երկրներում: Անկատար երկրի անկատար դատաիրավական համակարգ ա կիսապրոֆեսիոնալ մասնակիցներով: Որ սաղ լավ լիներ, Հայաստանի անունը Շվեդիա կլիներ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վանեցյանի ու Խաչատրյանի գաղտնալսումը խայտառակություն ա, բայց աչքիս քոչարյանները թարս կապուտ եղան։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Վանեցյանի ու Խաչատրյանի գաղտնալսումը խայտառակություն ա, բայց աչքիս քոչարյանները թարս կապուտ եղան։


Հլը ասուլիսը չեմ նայել, մենակ հեռախոսազանգն եմ լսել, դրա ի՞նչն ա խայտառակություն։ Մենակ էն դատավորի զանգելու մոմենտն ա մի քիչ խնդրահարույց, էն էլ ավելի շատ գլուխգովանքի նման ա, ոնցոր Վանեցյանը ասի՝ դատավորը զանգեց՝ տեղը դրեցի, հլը մի հատ էլ ասում ա, որ ասել ա, որ լավ գործը քննի։ Նորմալ զրույց էր իմ աչքին, ոշմիպրաբլեմ․․․ էն կարգի, որ հակահեղափոխական մտքեր են ուղեղումս ծլում։  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.09.2018), Աթեիստ (12.09.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Հլը ասուլիսը չեմ նայել, մենակ հեռախոսազանգն եմ լսել, դրա ի՞նչն ա խայտառակություն։ Մենակ էն դատավորի զանգելու մոմենտն ա մի քիչ խնդրահարույց, էն էլ ավելի շատ գլուխգովանքի նման ա, ոնցոր Վանեցյանը ասի՝ դատավորը զանգեց՝ տեղը դրեցի, հլը մի հատ էլ ասում ա, որ ասել ա, որ լավ գործը քննի։ Նորմալ զրույց էր իմ աչքին, ոշմիպրաբլեմ․․․ էն կարգի, որ հակահեղափոխական մտքեր են ուղեղումս ծլում։


Խայտառակություն ա ԱԱԾ պետին գաղտնալսելու փաստը։ Խոսացածը ջայնամ ։ճ

----------

Tiger29 (12.09.2018), Հայկօ (12.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հլը ասուլիսը չեմ նայել, մենակ հեռախոսազանգն եմ լսել, դրա ի՞նչն ա խայտառակություն։ Մենակ էն դատավորի զանգելու մոմենտն ա մի քիչ խնդրահարույց, էն էլ ավելի շատ գլուխգովանքի նման ա, ոնցոր Վանեցյանը ասի՝ դատավորը զանգեց՝ տեղը դրեցի, հլը մի հատ էլ ասում ա, որ ասել ա, որ լավ գործը քննի։ Նորմալ զրույց էր իմ աչքին, ոշմիպրաբլեմ․․․ էն կարգի, որ հակահեղափոխական մտքեր են ուղեղումս ծլում։


Լսելու փաստն ա խայտառակություն, մնացածը սաղ նորմալ ա։ Բայց դու հարցազրույցը նայի, մեջքի վրա ընկնելու ես։ Ահագին մարդ, որ մի գրամ նամուս ունենա, կկախվի էս գիշեր։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Խայտառակություն ա ԱԱԾ պետին գաղտնալսելու փաստը։ Խոսացածը ջայնամ ։ճ


հա դե խի չգիտենք որ բոլորին էլ լսում են  :LOL:  ու հենց ըտեղ ա հակահեղափոխական մտքերը, որ սրանից ամենաշատ «հեղափոխությունը» ունի շահելու

----------


## ivy

Հեռախոսազանգի ձայնագրության հղում կտա՞ք։ 
Կամ էլ պատմեք` ինչ են խոսել, ու ընդհանրապես ինչ է կատարվել ։)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հեռախոսազանգի ձայնագրության հղում կտա՞ք։ 
> Կամ էլ պատմեք` ինչ են խոսել, ու ընդհանրապես ինչ է կատարվել ։)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=AZOc3HxZLLA

----------

ivy (11.09.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Առհասարակ, վաղուց կասկածներ կան, որ ՀՀ-ում բոլոր  հեռախոսազանգերը ձայնագրվում են, վայթե մի հատ էլ պետք է պարզել թե ով, ոնց ու ինչ հիմքերով է ձայնագրում ու տնօրինում ձայնագրությունները:

----------


## Chuk

Նիկոլը վաբանկ գնաց։ Հանրահավաքի տեղից Վանեցյանին ու Օսիպյանին հանձնարարություն տվեց 2 ժամում ռեյդեր անել, իտոգում սաղին բռնել։

----------


## Lion

Էս պատմական պահ էր, էս օրը շատ կհիշվի:

*Հ.Գ.*

Ու հիմա պատկերացրեք ինչ է կատարվում ԱԱԾ-ում և Ոստիկանությունում:

----------

Տրիբուն (11.09.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Էն որ էս պահին ափսոսում ես, որ ոստիկան կամ ԱԱԾական չես ։ճ

----------


## ivy

> Նիկոլը վաբանկ գնաց։ Հանրահավաքի տեղից Վանեցյանին ու Օսիպյանին հանձնարարություն տվեց 2 ժամում ռեյդեր անել, իտոգում սաղին բռնել։


Էդ երկու ժամը լուրջ նկատի ունե՞ր։
Մուրադը կատաղել ա։

----------


## Gayl

> Էն որ էս պահին ափսոսում ես, որ ոստիկան կամ ԱԱԾական չես ։ճ


Ում վրա ես կասկածում? :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Ում վրա ես կասկածում?


Ոչ մեկի, ուզում եմ անձամբ մի քանի սրիկայի ասֆալտին պառկացնեմ ։ճ

----------


## Վահե-91

90% հավանականությամբ մոբայլ պրովայդերից վերցրած ձայնագրություն ա:

----------


## Gayl

> Ոչ մեկի, ուզում եմ անձամբ մի քանի սրիկայի ասֆալտին պառկացնեմ ։ճ


Խ...յվորելա ձյաձը: Ասումա կամուֆլյաժս կհագնեմ կհելնեմ փոխոց :LOL:  սուպերմենի տռուսիկներից էլ կունենա:ճճճ

----------

Lion (11.09.2018), Բարեկամ (12.09.2018), Ծլնգ (11.09.2018), Տրիբուն (12.09.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Լսելու փաստն ա խայտառակություն, մնացածը սաղ նորմալ ա։ Բայց դու հարցազրույցը նայի, մեջքի վրա ընկնելու ես։ Ահագին մարդ, որ մի գրամ նամուս ունենա, կկախվի էս գիշեր։


Մեջքի վրա չընկա, բայց եթե հատապնդվողներից ա դուրս եկել այդ ձայնագրությունը, ուրեմն դրանք էլ ավելի դամբուլ են, քան հեղափոխության օրերին էինք կարծում․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց ասեմ, մարտի մեկի էսօրվա բացահայտումները, որոնք երևի դեռ մի փոքր մասն են, լրիվ շոկային էին։ Համ Տիգրան Աբգարյանի սպանությունը, համ զինվորերին փող բաժանելը, համ բանակի կրակելը տների ուղուությամբ, համ սահմանից հանելն ու սահմանի հերթափոխը երկարացնելը ․․․ վոբշեմ սաղ ․․․․․ 
Էս մաշտաբի գործերի մեջ, եսիմ, կարա մի երկու հատ էլ պռապուսկատ լինի, հատկապես Հայաստանում։ Բայց դե, օբշի տենդենցը դեբի արդարության վերականգնումն ա ու ղզլբաշներին պատժելը։ Սրան մենք քսան տարի ա սպասում ենք ․․․․ կյանքներս գնաց։ Հիմա արդեն ուզեն չուզեն դա կանցա պիտի գնան։

----------

Lion (11.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեջքի վրա չընկա, բայց եթե հատապնդվողներից ա դուրս եկել այդ ձայնագրությունը, ուրեմն դրանք էլ ավելի դամբուլ են, քան հեղափոխության օրերին էինք կարծում․․․


Չգիտեմ քո համար ոնց, բայց իմ համար ԱԱԾ-ի ու ՀՔԾ-ի էսօրվա բացահայտումները մջքի վրա ընկնելու են։

Ու ճիշտ ես, հետապնդվողները լրիվ դեբիլ են, քանի որ ստավկա են արել յանի հետսա աղմուկ ա լինելու, որ դատավորներին ճնշում են։ Իրականում բնակչության մեծ մասը դաժե դժգոհ ա, որ դատարաններին չեն ճնշում։ Բայց որ հետապնդվողները դեբիլ չլինեին երկիրն էսօրի հասցրած չէին լինի ու էսօր հետապնդվող չէին լինի։

----------

Բարեկամ (12.09.2018), Ծլնգ (12.09.2018), Վիշապ (12.09.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բայց ասեմ, մարտի մեկի էսօրվա բացահայտումները, որոնք երևի դեռ մի փոքր մասն են, լրիվ շոկային էին։ Համ Տիգրան Աբգարյանի սպանությունը, համ զինվորերին փող բաժանելը, համ բանակի կրակելը տների ուղուությամբ, համ սահմանից հանելն ու սահմանի հերթափոխը երկարացնելը ․․․ վոբշեմ սաղ ․․․․․ 
> Էս մաշտաբի գործերի մեջ, եսիմ, կարա մի երկու հատ էլ պռապուսկատ լինի, հատկապես Հայաստանում։ Բայց դե, օբշի տենդենցը դեբի արդարության վերականգնումն ա ու ղզլբաշներին պատժելը։ Սրան մենք քսան տարի ա սպասում ենք ․․․․ կյանքներս գնաց։ Հիմա արդեն ուզեն չուզեն դա կանցա պիտի գնան։


իսկականի՞ց էդքան շոկային ա․․․ իմ համար օրինակ Ռոբիկի փող լվալու սխեմայի բացահայտումը ավելի շոկային ա, ու թե սենց բաներ ունեին, էլի զարմանալի ա, թե խի փողի հետևից չէին գնացել ու դրա պահով փակեին, անձեռնմխելիության մաման լացացնեին, նոր մարտի 1 գլխին ջարդեին

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.09.2018), Բարեկամ (12.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նիկոլը վաբանկ գնաց։ Հանրահավաքի տեղից Վանեցյանին ու Օսիպյանին հանձնարարություն տվեց 2 ժամում ռեյդեր անել, իտոգում սաղին բռնել։


Մարդ կա հիմա տունը դաժե կուխնիի պատառաքաղներն ա պահում, որ զենքի հոդվածով չեթա  :LOL:

----------

Lion (11.09.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իսկականի՞ց էդքան շոկային ա․․․ իմ համար օրինակ Ռոբիկի փող լվալու սխեմայի բացահայտումը ավելի շոկային ա, ու թե սենց բաներ ունեին, էլի զարմանալի ա, թե խի փողի հետևից չէին գնացել ու դրա պահով փակեին, անձեռնմխելիության մաման լացացնեին, նոր մարտի 1 գլխին ջարդեին


Դե սաղ էլ ջարդելու են ․․․ էտ մարդը էնքան հանցագործ ա, որ չեն կողմնորոշվում որով դատեն ․․․․ 

Էն զինվորներին փողեր բաժանելը ու Տիգրան Աբգարյանի սպանությունը, չգիտեմ ․․․ էտ այլանդակները լրիվ իրանց կորցրել էին։ Չնայած կորցրած չլինեին Մուկը մանումենտ վերսալը չէր սարքի որ դարեդար հետնորդները վայելեին։ Դրանք գիտեին դա կանցա սենց էլ գնալու ա ամեն ինչ։

----------

Բարեկամ (12.09.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դե սաղ էլ ջարդելու են ․․․ էտ մարդը էնքան հանցագործ ա, որ չեն կողմնորոշվում որով դատեն ․․․․ 
> 
> Էն զինվորներին փողեր բաժանելը ու Տիգրան Աբգարյանի սպանությունը, չգիտեմ ․․․ էտ այլանդակները լրիվ իրանց կորցրել էին։ Չնայած կորցրած չլինեին Մուկը մանումենտ վերսալը չէր սարքի որ դարեդար հետնորդները վայելեին։ Դրանք գիտեին դա կանցա սենց էլ գնալու ա ամեն ինչ։


Բալիստիկ տվյալների գոյությունը, հա, զարմանալի էր, բայց զինվորներին փողեր բաժանելը, եսիմ․․․ խի չգիտե՞նք, որ սրա նրա տան շինարարության են մասնակցում, անտառահատման, որ փեդը ծախեն ու տենց, դե ստեղ էլ թիկնապահ են էլի որպես գործածվել, դեմն էլ փող են ստացել, մի էշի քուռակ էլ դրա ամասին կալկուլյացիա ա պահել։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բալիստիկ տվյալների գոյությունը, հա, զարմանալի էր, բայց զինվորներին փողեր բաժանելը, եսիմ․․․ խի չգիտե՞նք, որ սրա նրա տան շինարարության են մասնակցում, անտառահատման, որ փեդը ծախեն ու տենց, դե ստեղ էլ թիկնապահ են էլի որպես գործածվել, դեմն էլ փող են ստացել, մի էշի քուռակ էլ դրա ամասին կալկուլյացիա ա պահել։


Կալկուլացիան պահել են, որ միշտ դնեն Սերժիկի ու Ռոբի դեմը, որ արյա, էսնքան փող ենք ծախսել, որ դուք մնաք, պիտի հետ բերենք, ուրեմն պիտի ոնց ուզենք ժողովդրին բռնաբարենք, դուք էլ պիտի ամեն ձև մեզ պահեք։ Էս ա եղել ՀՀ քաղաքական համակարգը։ Էտ սաաաաղ թղթերը իրանք իրանց ձեռով պահել են իրար վրա կամպռամատի համար, քանի որ մտքներով չէր անցնում, որ մի օր էլ իրանք չեն լինելու։

----------

Բարեկամ (13.09.2018), Ծլնգ (12.09.2018), Վիշապ (12.09.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Նիկոլը մուսաս ա դառել։ Նոր տենց թեթև ստեղծագործեցի, ստեղ էլ դնեմ ։ճ

-------------

- Ու՞ր ես, քեզ ենք սպասում, որ սկսենք։
- Քաղաքում պռոբկեք էին, կներեք։
- Լավ, ոչինչ, դե միացրա լսենք։
- Էսօր ու՞մ։
- ԱԱԾ պետին։
- Հիմա միացնեմ։

Սարքը միացնում ա։ Սկզբից խշխշոց ա։ Հետո ձեն չկա։
- Էս չե՞ն խոսում։
Սարքից լսվում ա նույն ձայնը «Էս չե՞ն խոսում»։
- Էս ինչի՞ ա արձագանքում։
«Էս ինչի՞ ա արձագանքում»։

Քրտինքը պատում ա ճակատը.
- Կարո՞ղ ա...
«Կարո՞ղ ա», - սարքից իր ձայնն ա լսում։
- Կարո՛ղ ա, - մեջքի հետևից լսում ա հաստատական ձայնը։ «Կարո՛ղ ա», հաստատում ա սարքը։

Պտտվում ա։ ԱԱԾ պետը ժպտալով մոտեցնում է ձեռնաշղթան։

----------

Lion (11.09.2018), Տրիբուն (11.09.2018)

----------


## Lion

Պատկերացրեք հիմա Տիգրան Աբգարյանի ծնողների վիճակը  :Sad:  Իրանց տղու ուղղակի սպանության մասին խոսվեց...: Ես հիշում եմ, դեռ առաջին օրերից ասում էին, որ էդ տղուն խփել են, էն ժամանակ ասում էին՝ հրաման չկատարելու համար...

Նիկոլը վա-բանկ գնաց, վաղուց էր պետք: Որպես պատմություն մի քիչ իմացող մարդ ասեմ՝ սենց հարցերում կիսատություն չի լինում, կամ այս կողմ, կամ այն: Հիմա կամ Նիկոլը պիտի ճզմի, կամ իրեն կճզմեն...

Երբ Քոչարյանի հարցը բարձրացվեց, նախաձեռնությունը Նիկոլի կողմն էր: Քոչարյանը, երբ հայտարարեց, որ գալիս է, նախաձեռնությունը վերցրեց իր ձեռքը, հետո ինտերվյուներով ու իր՝ բանտից ազատվելով, ավելի զարգացրեց այն: Էս վերջին հարվածով փորձեցին... եսիմ ինչ անել, բայց հակառակը բոմբի էֆեկտ ունեցավ, լուչշե չանեին: Դեռ երեկ, որ Սաշիկի տղին բաց թողեցին, ես զգացի, որ Նիկոլը գրգռվածա, էսօր չափն անցան ու ինքն իրոք կարողա "կամուֆլյաժը հագնի": Էս Քոչարյանի թիմի մարտավարական սխալն եմ համարում, մանր մունր էֆեկտները մի կողմ՝ իրենք իրենց դեմ բացասական հսկայական ալիք հանեցին, բայց էդ հլը հեչ՝ Նիկոլը ի վերջո հասկացավ, լավ է ուշ, քան երբեք, որ պետք է ճզմի, թե չէ իրեն կճզմեն: Էսօր Նիկոլը նախաձեռնությունը կրկին իր ձեռքը վերցրեց, բայց... եթե չհաջորդեն կոնկրետ քայլեր՝ էֆեկտն էլի կթուլանա:

----------

Տրիբուն (11.09.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Էս մեր ակումբցի ընկերոջ՝ Kukի գրածն ա Տիգրանի մասին.

-------

Մարտի 1-ին սպանված ներքին գործերի զինծառայող Տիգրան Աբգարյանի համակուրսեցի Արթուր Կուկունյանը ֆեյսբուքյան իր էջում հիշողության մի դրվագով ներկայացրել է Տիգրան Աբգարյան մարդուն: Նրա սպանության մասին այսօր փաստեր էին հրապարակվել Ազգային անվտանգության ծառայության տնօրենի ու Հատուկ քննչական ծառայության ղեկավարի այսօրվա ասուլիսում:  Ըստ այդմ, Տիգրան Աբգարյանը սպանվել է հատուկ ջոկատայինների կողմից, այն ժամանակ, երբ Քոչարյանն արդեն մտցրել էր արտակարգ դրություն, բայց որեւէ այլ զոհ չկար:

«Մարտի 1-ին սպանված Տիգրան Աբգարյանը իմ կուրսեցին էր՝ իմ ընկերը։ Տիկոն բացառիկ բարի մարդ էր, որի լեզուն չէր ֆռա կյանքում որևէ մեկի հասցեին վատ խոսք ասել, իրան ճանաչողները կհաստատեն, որ իրա ամենավատ խոսքը, որ կարար ասեր՝ անաստվածն էր։ 
Մի անգամ կուրսի տղերքով ինչ-որ կաֆե են գնում, (ես ներկա չեմ էղել, տասը տարի առաջվա պատմելով եմ հիշում, եթե ինչ-որ բաներ սխալվեմ, կուրսի տղերքից կան ընկերներումս, որ ներկա են էղել, կուղղեն), որոշում են ճշտել՝ ինչքան փող ունեն, որ ըստ դրա պատվիրեն ու դնում են ամեն մեկն իրա մոտի փողը։ Մյուս օրը պատահական պարզվում ա, որ Տիկոն ոտքով ա տուն գնացել, որտև տղերքը, բնականաբար իրանց տուն գնալու տրանսպորտի փողը կողք են դրել, մնացածը դրել հաշիվ փակելու, Տիկոն իրան բնորոշ միամտությամբ դրել ա իրա մոտի ամբողջ փողը։ Ահագին ծիծաղացինք վրեն, ինքն էլ հետներս, հետո որ հիշացնում էինք, էլի հակադարձում էր՝ լավ դե, այ անստվածներ, հա պետք ա ասե՞ք։
Տիկոն 40 օր կոմայի մեջ մնաց հիվանդանոցում, հիշում եմ, որ վերջին օրերին անհամբեր սպասում էինք Սերժի երդման օրն անցնի, ու հասկանանք, եթե դրանից հետո դեռ մնա կոմայի մեջ, ուրեմն շանս կա, որ կապրի, եթե ասեն՝ չստացվեց փրկել, ուրեմն գուցե վաղուց արդեն չէր ստացվել կամ պետք չէր էղել փրկել։ 
Տիկոյի մամային տեսել եմ իրա պրիսյագի օրը, թե ինչ ուրախ էր էդ կինը, թե ինչքան կյանք կար մեջը, ինչ հպարտ էր իրա Տիգրանով, դրանից հետո տեսել եմ մեկ էլ հիվանդանոցում՝ լրիվ ուրիշ կնոջ, ու ամեն հաջորդ անգամ էդ կնոջը տեսնելուց տեսնում էի էս լրիվ ուրիշ կնոջը՝ օր օրի ծերացած նենց, ոնց որ տարիներ էր անցել։ 40 օրում 20 տարի ծերացավ էդ կինը աչքներիս առաջ։ Հայրը դեպքից հետո ինֆարկտ տարավ, հետո մահացավ։ Տիկոն իրանց երկրորդ տղեն էր, որ կորցրին։
Տիկոյին վերջին անգամ տեսել եմ հենց մարտի մեկին, երբ առավոտվա ջարդից հետո իջա Օպերայի մոտ՝ տեսնեմ ինչ ա էղել։ Շարք էին կանգնացրել ու փակել էին մուտքը ներքին զորքերի զինվորներով։ Տերյան փողոցի կողմից դեմի մայթից ճանաչեցի դնչի փոսով, մոտեցա, ամիսներով չէինք տեսել, ծառայության մեջ էր դե, մինչև հասցրինք բարևել, մի քանի վայրկյանից մոտեցավ մի զինվորական, ասեց՝ հեռու գնա, չի կարելի, ասի ընկերս ա, էրկու բառ խոսամ գնամ, գոռաց՝ չի կարելի, չարձագանքեցի իհարկե, Տիկոն փաթաթվեց որպես հաջող, ասի բարձրանում եմ ինտեռնետիս փողը մուծեմ, (ամսի 1 էր, ամիսը լրացել անջատվել էր), հետ գալուց հաջող կանեմ, համ էլ էրկու բառ կխոսանք, ասեց՝ տանում են մեզ ստեղից, չես հասցնի։ Չհասցրի, մեկ էլ հաջող արեցի Խոր Վիրապի գերեզմանատանը։
Եթե ինձ հիմա ինչ-որ մեկը սպանի, ես հաստատ կգտնեմ իմ գոնե մի մեղավորություն, որի համար ինչ-որ մեկը կարող ա ուզեր ինձ սպաներ, ես վստահ եմ, որ Տիկոն տենց էլ չի գտել իրա մի մեղավորություն, որի համար կարային իրան սպանեին»,- գրել է Արթուր Կուկունյանը։

----------

Gayl (12.09.2018), Lion (11.09.2018), Norton (12.09.2018), Հայկօ (12.09.2018), Վիշապ (12.09.2018), Տրիբուն (11.09.2018)

----------


## Lion

Տխուրա...

Պատկերացնում եմ, իրա ծնողները ոնց են ուրախացած եղել, որ տղեն ներքին զորքեր, այսինքն՝ Երևան, ծառայելու է ընկել: Ո՞վ կմտածեր, որ Երևանում է զոհվելու...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոչ մեկի, ուզում եմ անձամբ մի քանի սրիկայի ասֆալտին պառկացնեմ ։ճ


Խաբար եք, հեչ մարդ ասֆալտին պառկե՞լ ա, թե բոլորը հանգիստ քնել են  

ԱԺ-ից մի երկու հոգի կան, թող չպառկեն էլի: Թող կանգնած մնան, բայց ռակոմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Խաբար եք, հեչ մարդ ասֆալտին պառկե՞լ ա, թե բոլորը հանգիստ քնել են  
> 
> ԱԺ-ից մի երկու հոգի կան, թող չպառկեն էլի: Թող կանգնած մնան, բայց ռակոմ:


Փողոցներում գիտեմ, որ ռեյդեր են եղել, գոլդ համարներով ավտոներ կանգնացրել, բերման ենթարկել և այլն։ Բայց էդքանը պատահական ականատեսներից։ Իսկ լուրջ ինֆո չունեմ ((

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Պատկերացրեք հիմա Տիգրան Աբգարյանի ծնողների վիճակը  Իրանց տղու ուղղակի սպանության մասին խոսվեց...: Ես հիշում եմ, դեռ առաջին օրերից ասում էին, որ էդ տղուն խփել են, էն ժամանակ ասում էին՝ հրաման չկատարելու համար...
> 
> Նիկոլը վա-բանկ գնաց, վաղուց էր պետք: Որպես պատմություն մի քիչ իմացող մարդ ասեմ՝ սենց հարցերում կիսատություն չի լինում, կամ այս կողմ, կամ այն: Հիմա կամ Նիկոլը պիտի ճզմի, կամ իրեն կճզմեն...
> 
> Երբ Քոչարյանի հարցը բարձրացվեց, նախաձեռնությունը Նիկոլի կողմն էր: Քոչարյանը, երբ հայտարարեց, որ գալիս է, նախաձեռնությունը վերցրեց իր ձեռքը, հետո ինտերվյուներով ու իր՝ բանտից ազատվելով, ավելի զարգացրեց այն: Էս վերջին հարվածով փորձեցին... եսիմ ինչ անել, բայց հակառակը բոմբի էֆեկտ ունեցավ, լուչշե չանեին: Դեռ երեկ, որ Սաշիկի տղին բաց թողեցին, ես զգացի, որ Նիկոլը գրգռվածա, էսօր չափն անցան ու ինքն իրոք կարողա "կամուֆլյաժը հագնի": Էս Քոչարյանի թիմի մարտավարական սխալն եմ համարում, մանր մունր էֆեկտները մի կողմ՝ իրենք իրենց դեմ բացասական հսկայական ալիք հանեցին, բայց էդ հլը հեչ՝ Նիկոլը ի վերջո հասկացավ, լավ է ուշ, քան երբեք, որ պետք է ճզմի, թե չէ իրեն կճզմեն: Էսօր Նիկոլը նախաձեռնությունը կրկին իր ձեռքը վերցրեց, բայց... եթե չհաջորդեն կոնկրետ քայլեր՝ էֆեկտն էլի կթուլանա:


Տենց խոսք կա, ասում ա՝ give them enough rope to hang themselves. Քոչարյանի երեկվա հարցազրույցից երևում էր, որ վերջինս կարծես շոկի մեջ ա, չէր սպասում հակառակ էֆեկտի։ Էն աստիճան, որ նույնիսկ հուշում էր, թե "օրենքով" ինչ պիտի լիներ նման "խայտառակ սկանդալից" հետո, պիտի հրաժարական տային, ներողություն խնդրեին, իսկ Նիկոլն էլ պիտի դատվեր սահմանադրական կարգը խախտելու համար։
Բայց էդ հարցազրույցում մի պահ կար ուշագրավ․ թեթև նամյոկով սպառնաց բոլոր պետ-աշխատողներին, որոնք իրականացնում են էսօրվա ղեկավարությունից ստացված հրամանները, թե դուք բոլորդ խստագույնս պատժվելու եք դրա համար, երբ մենք գանք իշխանության, ու վերջում էլ ավելացրեց՝ իսկ էդ օրը լինելու ա շուտով։

----------

Տրիբուն (13.09.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Խաբար եք, հեչ մարդ ասֆալտին պառկե՞լ ա, թե բոլորը հանգիստ քնել են  
> 
> ԱԺ-ից մի երկու հոգի կան, թող չպառկեն էլի: Թող կանգնած մնան, բայց ռակոմ:


 @Տրիբուն, Այո, վիդեոներ ու ֆոտոներ կային՝ հենց բառի ուղիղ իմաստով էլ ասֆալտին պառկացրած, մեկը Սամվել Ալեքսանյանի թիկնապահներից էր կարծեմ։

Հեսա գտնեմ․ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=974rVyatyo8

Շարմազանովն էլ հասցրել ա հեգնել, թե մի երկու նիվի խեղճ վարորդների պառկացրել են ասֆալտին, թե տեսեք-տեսեք․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տենց խոսք կա, ասում ա՝ give them enough rope to hang themselves. Քոչարյանի երեկվա հարցազրույցից երևում էր, որ վերջինս կարծես շոկի մեջ ա, չէր սպասում հակառակ էֆեկտի։ Էն աստիճան, որ նույնիսկ հուշում էր, թե "օրենքով" ինչ պիտի լիներ նման "խայտառակ սկանդալից" հետո, պիտի հրաժարական տային, ներողություն խնդրեին, իսկ Նիկոլն էլ պիտի դատվեր սահմանադրական կարգը խախտելու համար։
> Բայց էդ հարցազրույցում մի պահ կար ուշագրավ․ թեթև նամյոկով սպառնաց բոլոր պետ-աշխատողներին, որոնք իրականացնում են էսօրվա ղեկավարությունից ստացված հրամանները, թե դուք բոլորդ խստագույնս պատժվելու եք դրա համար, երբ մենք գանք իշխանության, ու վերջում էլ ավելացրեց՝ իսկ էդ օրը լինելու ա շուտով։


Ռոբի ուշք ու միտքը գաղութից պրծնելն ա։ Մարդը փեշով փող ա կուտակել, սաֆարիներ, յախտաներ, կայֆեր ․․․․ ու հազիվ տաս տարի ա վայելել։ Ամեն տեսակի շանտաժի ու ստորության ինքը ընդունակ ա։ Բայց մեկա փրկության չկա իրան։ 

Ու ես իրա ոչ մի հարցազրույցը ոչ մի վարկյան չեմ նայել։ Մեկ ու մեջ նորություններով որոշ հատվածների սղագրություններն եմ կարդացել եմ։ Զարմանում եմ, որ դուք նայում եք։ Ինքը բացի հոգիներ պղտորելուց, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չի կարա անի։

----------

Ուլուանա (13.09.2018), Վիշապ (14.09.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ռոբի ուշք ու միտքը գաղութից պրծնելն ա։ Մարդը փեշով փող ա կուտակել, սաֆարիներ, յախտաներ, կայֆեր ․․․․ ու հազիվ տաս տարի ա վայելել։ Ամեն տեսակի շանտաժի ու ստորության ինքը ընդունակ ա։ Բայց մեկա փրկության չկա իրան։ 
> 
> Ու ես իրա ոչ մի հարցազրույցը ոչ մի վարկյան չեմ նայել։ Մեկ ու մեջ նորություններով որոշ հատվածների սղագրություններն եմ կարդացել եմ։ Զարմանում եմ, որ դուք նայում եք։ Ինքը բացի հոգիներ պղտորելուց, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չի կարա անի։


Ներվերս տեղահանվելով, ինքնազոհաբար նայում եմ․ տեղյակ լինեմ, թե ինչ սպասել։

----------


## Gayl

> Ռոբի ուշք ու միտքը գաղութից պրծնելն ա։ Մարդը փեշով փող ա կուտակել, սաֆարիներ, յախտաներ, կայֆեր ․․․․ ու հազիվ տաս տարի ա վայելել։ Ամեն տեսակի շանտաժի ու ստորության ինքը ընդունակ ա։ Բայց մեկա փրկության չկա իրան։ 
> 
> Ու ես իրա ոչ մի հարցազրույցը ոչ մի վարկյան չեմ նայել։ Մեկ ու մեջ նորություններով որոշ հատվածների սղագրություններն եմ կարդացել եմ։ Զարմանում եմ, որ դուք նայում եք։ Ինքը բացի հոգիներ պղտորելուց, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չի կարա անի։


Ճիշտն էլ դու ես անում, մի քանի վարկյանից ավել չի լինում դրան լսել: 
Հասկացելա,որ կոնկրետ քաքի մեջ ա, սպանելու հնարավորություն չկա դրա համար էլ խըռխռում ա:

----------


## Վիշապ



----------


## Chuk

Էն որ Ղարաբաղից էլ, լիքը ուրիշ զորամասներից էլ զորք բերվել ա՝ աներկբա ա:

Բայց հեչ չէի ուզի, որ դա ապացուցելու հիմքը էս ԲՏ-ի խոսքը լիներ:

----------

Life (14.09.2018), Աթեիստ (14.09.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էն որ Ղարաբաղից էլ, լիքը ուրիշ զորամասներից էլ զորք բերվել ա՝ աներկբա ա:
> 
> Բայց հեչ չէի ուզի, որ դա ապացուցելու հիմքը էս ԲՏ-ի խոսքը լիներ:


Ես էս մարդուն չեմ ճանաչում ու չեմ բերել որպես ապացուցելու հիմք :Ճ
Ստեղ հետաքրքիր պահն այն էր, որ Գասպարյան Վովան զորքին ժողովդրի ոտերին նախագահի անունից կրակելու հրաման է տվել: 
Թե չէ Ղարաբաղի սպեցնազից ու շրջաններից բերած բանակից վայթե սաղ տեղյակ են:

----------

Տրիբուն (14.09.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես էս մարդուն չեմ ճանաչում ու չեմ բերել որպես ապացուցելու հիմք :Ճ
> Ստեղ հետաքրքիր պահն այն էր, որ Գասպարյան Վովան զորքին ժողովդրի ոտերին նախագահի անունից կրակելու հրաման է տվել: 
> Թե չէ Ղարաբաղի սպեցնազից ու շրջաններից բերած բանակից վայթե սաղ տեղյակ են:


Ինքը ժամանակին Վովայի աջ ձ.. ձեռն էր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էն որ Ղարաբաղից էլ, լիքը ուրիշ զորամասներից էլ զորք բերվել ա՝ աներկբա ա:
> 
> Բայց հեչ չէի ուզի, որ դա ապացուցելու հիմքը էս ԲՏ-ի խոսքը լիներ:


Դժվար ապացույցները սենց վիդեոներով լինեն։ Բնականաբար (հույս ունեմ) գործը հաստատ ավելի լուջ փաստերով ա հիմնավորված։ Սենց վիդեոները կողքից թամաշայի համար են։ 

Հետո էլ, նախկին համակարգի վերևներում աշխատած կամ հետները կապ ունեցած տենց պաշտոնյա երևի չկա, որ ԲՏ չլինի։ Ուզած չուզած վկայություն են տալու նա լիքը ԲՏ-ներ ու իրանց վկայությունն ա հիմք լինելու։ Կարող ա վերջում մի հատ ամփոփիչ Սերժը Ռոբի դեմ վկայության տա, Սերժն էլ Ռոբի։ Բայց ամենալավը կլինի Գալուստի վկայությունն ընդեմ բոլորի  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Դժվար ապացույցները սենց վիդեոներով լինեն։ Բնականաբար (հույս ունեմ) գործը հաստատ ավելի լուջ փաստերով ա հիմնավորված։ Սենց վիդեոները կողքից թամաշայի համար են։ 
> 
> Հետո էլ, նախկին համակարգի վերևներում աշխատած կամ հետները կապ ունեցած տենց պաշտոնյա երևի չկա, որ ԲՏ չլինի։ Ուզած չուզած վկայություն են տալու նա լիքը ԲՏ-ներ ու իրանց վկայությունն ա հիմք լինելու։ Կարող ա վերջում մի հատ ամփոփիչ Սերժը Ռոբի դեմ վկայության տա, Սերժն էլ Ռոբի։ Բայց ամենալավը կլինի Գալուստի վկայությունն ընդեմ բոլորի


Հասարակական ընկալումում ապացուցման մասին եմ խոսում։ Ահավոր տհաճ ա, որ էս էս ԲՏի խոսքն ա տարածվում՝ որպես ապացույց։ Որ մարդիկ նայում են։ Շատերը չգիտեն սրա ով լինելն ու ասում են. ըհըն, մի հատ կարգին տղա հայտնվեց, ճիշտն ա խոսում։ Սրա նմանների տեղը Քոչի կողքի խուցը պետք ա լինի, էդ ա ասածս։

Թե չէ քննչականում ինչքան ուզում են, թող գրվեն։ Դատարանում՝ երգեն։

Բայց եվրոպայից նման տեսաուղերձներ ուղարկելն ու կարգին տղու կերպար վերցնելը չի դզում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Աչքիս վերջում գալու ենք Վիշապի ասածին .... ՀՀԿական օրենքով, ԱԺ-ով ու դատարաններով բան չի ստացվի: 

Մի հատ թափով հանրաքվե ա պետք, եթե նույնիս Սահմանադրությամբ նախատեսված չի, ու ԱԺ-ն ցրել գնա, ու արագ արտահերթ անել:

Թե չէ դեգենեռատ քոչարյանական վերլուծաբանները մի այլ կարգի ոգևորվել են - Իսագուլյան, Աղվան Վարդանյան, Ռուբիկ Հակոբյան, Համբարյան .... ովքե՞ր են արա սրանք:

----------

Վիշապ (14.09.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Աչքիս վերջում գալու ենք Վիշապի ասածին .... ՀՀԿական օրենքով, ԱԺ-ով ու դատարաններով բան չի ստացվի: 
> 
> Մի հատ թափով հանրաքվե ա պետք, եթե նույնիս Սահմանադրությամբ նախատեսված չի, ու ԱԺ-ն ցրել գնա, ու արագ արտահերթ անել:
> 
> Թե չէ դեգենեռատ քոչարյանական վերլուծաբանները մի այլ կարգի ոգևորվել են - Իսագուլյան, Աղվան Վարդանյան, Ռուբիկ Հակոբյան, Համբարյան .... ովքե՞ր են արա սրանք:


Ուր էր թե էդքանով սահմանափակվեր։ Շինարարը իմ մի ստատուսի տակ հարցրել էր, թե ով պետք ա ա Քոչին պաշտպանի, ռիսկս չհերիքեց տենց փաբլիք գրեմ, ով ասես կարդում ա, բայց ակումբը համարյա կարդացող չկա, ստեց իրան պատասխանս գրեմ.


Իրան պաշտպանելու են.
- Հանրապետական ամբողջ կուսակցությունն ու թիմը, որից, ցավոք, էդպես էլ «առնետավազք չեղավ», չզտվեց, կուռ մնացին
- Գրեթե բոլոր օլիգարխներն, իրենց ենթակա  հանցավոր խմբերով, ախռաննիկներով, իրենց հետ շաղկապված մանր ու միջին բիզնեսմեններով ու գողականներով, որոնց «կռիշ են եղել»
- Ոստիկանությունում աշխատող մանր, միջին ու մեծ բոլոր էն ոստիկանները, ովքեր այլ գործի անցնել չեն կարող, բայց չոր աշխատավարձով աշխատելն էլ իրանց ձեռ չի տալիս, ուզում են հին մեթոդներով աշխատել,
- Բանակի սպայական կազմի բոլոր էն գրողի տարած աֆիցեռները, ովքեր ուզում են շարունակել գողանալ ոչ մի միայն տուշոնկաները, այլև բենզինը, պահեստամասերը, ու լիքը ուրիշ բաներ,
- Նախարարությունների, մարզպետարանների, քաղաքապետարանների, թաղապետարանների, գյուղապետարանների ու նման այլ կառույցների բոլոր էն մանր, միջին ու մեծ չինովկները, որոնք էլի ուզում են հին մեթոդներով աշխատել
- Լիքը աբիժնիկ քաղաքական գործիչներ/խմբավորումներ
- Հավատարիմ քաղաքական գործիչներ ու խմբավորումներ
- Ահագին դատավորներ
...

Էս ցանկը կարելի ա էլի շարունակել: Ցավոք էս ամեն ինչի դեմն առնված չի, իսկ Քոչը հիմա սրանց կոնսոլիդացնելով գնում ա:

----------

Freeman (16.09.2018), Lion (15.09.2018), Աթեիստ (15.09.2018), Արէա (15.09.2018), Հայկօ (14.09.2018), Շինարար (14.09.2018), Վիշապ (14.09.2018)

----------


## Վիշապ

Դրա համար էլ պնդում եմ՝ սևերի ու սպիտակների բաժանում է, ու դրանից պրծում չկա, կամ սպիտակները հաղթում են, կամ՝ սաղ պարտվում են: Նիկոլը պիտի Սահակաշվիլու պես աներ/անի՝ սաղ հին ոստիկանական անձնակազմին ուղարկեր թոշակի, թողեր ջահել կադրերին, աշխատավարձը 5 անգամ բարձրացներ, ոստիկանական շենքերի պատերն էլ քանդեր տեղը ապակի դներ, որ թափանցիկ աշխատեյին :Ճ Իսկ նա ընդհամենը Օսիպյանին նշանակեց ոստիկանապետ, յանիմ ի՞նչ: 
Եթե աշխատավարձի բարձրացում չկա, ամենաբարոյական պետական ծառայողն էլ կարող է բարոյազրկվի, կոռուպցիայի դեմ մենակ լոզունգներով ու ԱԱԾ-ով չեն պայքարում, դա կոմպլեքս խնդիր ա: 
Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Հանրապետականին պիտի ժողովուրդը բռնի սիկտիր աներ ԱԺ-ից, դրանցից քաքի հոտ ա գալիս արդեն: Ի՞նչ սեր ու համերաշխություն անհայացք ու անուղեղ անբարոյականների հետ:

----------

Chuk (14.09.2018), Արէա (15.09.2018), Տրիբուն (14.09.2018)

----------


## Աթեիստ

*Քոչարյանը դիմել է բրիտանական լոբբիստների ծառայություններին*

----------

Գաղթական (15.09.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Շատ կարևոր տեքստ փաստաբան *Վահե Գրիգորյանից*: Էնքան կարևոր դրվագներ կան, որ առանձնացնել չկարողացա, ամբողջական եմ դնում.

----

Կիրակի երեկոյան մտքեր առաջիկա վճիռների մասին․

14/09/2018թ․-ին Մարդու իրավունքների եւրոպական դատարանն արդեն պաշտոնապես հրապարակել է մամլո հաղորդագրություն Սաղաթելյանն ընդդեմ Հայաստանի եւ Գասպարին ընդդեմ Հայաստանի գործերով վճիռների/որոշումների հրապարակման օրվա՝ 20/09/2018թ․-ի մասին։
Սրանք առաջին գործերն են, որոնք վերաբերում են 2008թ․-ի մարտի 1-ի դեպքերին։ Ավելի կոնկրետ, սրանք այդ օրվա վաղ առավոտյան դեպքերին վերաբերող գործերն են։ Ժամանակագրորեն, օրվա երկրորդ կեսի եւ երեկոյան եւ գիշերվա գործերի խմբերի մասին վճիռները հետեւլու են սրան։

Այս գործերով ներկայացված բողոքները (քոմենթներում փաստերի հակիրճ շարադրանք կտեղադրեմ) վերաբերում են 01/03/2008թ․-ի վաղ առավոտյան Ազատության հրապարակում ցուցարարների նկատմամբ ուժի գործադրմամբ եւ Սահմանադրության բազմաթիվ խախտումներով խաղաղ հավաքը ցրելուն, որի ընթացքում պրն․ Մուշեղ Սաղաթելյանին ծանր վնասվածքներ էին հասցվել ոստիկանների կողմից։ Այս առավոտյան վնասվածքներ հասցվել էին բազմաթիվ այլ ցուցարարների նույնպես, սակայն դրանցից եւ որեւէ մեկով որեւէ ոստիկան պատասխանատվության չէր ենթարկվել։ Ավելին, ցուցարարներից անմիջապես ձերբակալվում, այնուհետեւ կալանավորվում եւ երկարաժամկետ ազատազրկման էին դատապարտվում մանավանդ նրանք, որոնց մարմնական վնասվածքներ էին հասցրել ոստիկանները։ Սա կազմակերպված մոտեցում էր․ նպատակն էր լռեցնել քրեական հետապնդման պահանջատերերին եւ նրանց հրապարակավ ներկայացնել, որպես հանցագործություն կատարած անձինք, որոնց մարմնական վնասվածքներ հասցվում էին վնասազերծելու կամ ոստիկաններին դիմադրություն ցուցաբերելու համար։

20/09/2018թ․-ի վճիռները/որոշումները լինելու են միայն մարտի 1-ի առավոտյան տեղի ունեցած իրադարձությունների մասին։ Զանգվածային բռնությունները եւ իրավապահ «բեսպրեդելը» սկսեց հենց 01/03/2008թ․-ի առավոտյան, ժամը 6․30-ի սահմաններում։ Հետագայում իրավապահ կառույցների եւ բանակի ստորաբաժանումների ներգրավմամբ բռնության էսկալացիան օրվա իշխանությունը (որի գլավոր անձանցից մեկը ամենեւին էլ չի խորշում իրեն անտեղյակ ձեւացնելու հուսահատ փորձերից) հաջողությամբ հասցրեց Երեւանի կենտրոնը մարտական գործողությունների թատերաբեմ դարձնելուն։

Բայց ի՞նչն է այն առանցքային հանգամանքը, որ երեւալու է այս գործերում։ Դիմողներից որեւէ մեկի դիմումը բավարարվելու դեպքում (իսկ ես խորապես համոզված եմ, որ առնվազն առանցքային բողոքները բավարարվելու են) մենք այլեւս միջազգային դատարանի վճռով փաստված մի իրողության առջեւ ենք կանգնած լինելու, որտեղ միաժամանակ․

1․ նախաքննությունն իրականացրած մի ամբողջ մարմին՝ հատուկ քննչական ծառայությունը 2008թ․-ին ամիսներ շարունակ թույլ է տվել հիմնարար իրավունքների կոպտագույն խախտումներ եւ շարունակել նման խախտումները թույլ տալ հարյուրավոր այլ՝ նույն գործի շրջանակներում ձերբակալված, կալանավորված եւ դատապարտված մարդկանց նկատմամբ։ Հիշեք խոսքը վերաբերում է մոտ մեկ տասյակ հիմնարար իրավունքների խախտումների մասին միայն դիմողներից ամեն մեկի դեպքում։ Օրինակ, որ դիմողին խոշտանգել են, նրա կալանքը չունի որեւէ հիմնավորում, իր դեմ ցուցմունք տված ոստիկանները դեպքի հետ առնչություն չունեն, որեւէ այլ մեկը, քան գործի ելքով շահագրգռված ոստիկանները չեն վկայել դիմողի կողմից հանցավոր արարք կատարելու մասին, եւ այլն․

2․ այնուհետեւ, այս ամենը ամբողջությամբ չեն նկատել գլխավոր դատախազն ու գործով դատավարական հսկողություն իրականացնող դատախազները, չնայած պաշտպանության կողմի մանրամասն բացատրությունների եւ միջոնդորդությունների․

3․ այնուհետեւ գործը գնում է դատարան եւ կատարված խախտումները չի տեսնում առաջին ատյանի դատավորը, չնայած պաշտպանության բազմաթիվ ու բարեխղճորեն կազմված մանրամասն բացատրությունների։ Չի նկատում որեւէ խախտում եւ շարունակաբար կալանավորումն է կիրառում որպես խափանման միջոց, վերջում էլ մեղավոր է ճանաչում մեղսագրվող արարքում եւ դատապարտում 5 տարի ազատազրկման․

4․ այնուհետեւ այս կոպտագույն խախտումների ձնագնդի պես աճող կույտը մանրամասն ներկայացվում է վերաքննիչ քրեական դատարանին, որը նույնպես համարում է, որ որեւէ խախտում չի եղել եւ ուժի մեջ է թողնում 5 տարվա ազատազրկման դատավճիռը․

5․ այնուհետեւ նույն պատմությունը՝ վճռաբեկ դատարանում։ Նույնիսկ ավելին, վճռաբեկ դատարանը ոչ միայն չի նկատում մանրամասն վճռաբեկ բողոքներում շարադրված խախտումներից որեւէ մեկը, այլ նույնիսկ քննության չի ընդունում վճռաբեկ բողոքը։

Պատկերացրեցիք թե ինչ միակամություն ու միաձայնություն այս ամենի հետեւում։ Հնարավոր է՞ այն։ Իհարկե այո, բայց միայն մի դեպքում, որ խախտումներն իրապես չլինեին, ինչն էլ փաստված լիներ հենց մեկ այլ՝ օբյեկտիվ միջազգային դիտորդի կողմից։ Ասենք օրինակ՝ ՄԻԵԴ կողմից։

Իսկ եթե՝ ոչ, այսինքն ՄԻԵԴ-ը վճռեց, որ խախտումներ են եղել եւ հիմնարար իրավունքների, որոնք էլ ազդել են գործի ելքի վրա, ի՞նչ է սա նշանակելու։

Իսկ սա նշանակելու է, որ վերը նշված ցանկում ներառված բոլոր պաշտոնյաների մոտ մի ինչ-որ անհասկանալի եւ միաժամանակյա մտավոր կուրություն է եղել, հետեւողականորեն չեն նկատել կամ չեն հասկացել բաներ, որոնք նկատել ու հասկանալը ոչ միայն իրենց մասնագիտական կարողությունների շրջանակում է եղել, այլ իրենք եղել լավագույները նրանցից, ով կարող էր նկատել այդ ամենը։

Ո՞րն է լինելու այս մարդկանց բացատրությունը։ Միայն մտավոր անկարողությու՞նը։ Բայց այդ ինչքա՞ն պետք է չհասկանալ կամ չնկատել, որ հասնել այս աստիճանի։ Ի վերջո սա անմեղսունակության մի այնպիսի աստիճան չէ, որ մարդն ասի չեմ հասկացել կամ չեմ գիտակցել եւ սա լինի հարցի գոնե մասնակի պատասխան։ Կներեք, եթե այս մարդկանց պաշտպանությունը լինելու է պաշտպանությունն անմեղսունակությամբ, ապա այս աստիճան անմեղսունակությունը ես կընդունեմ միայն համապատասխան եւ հիմնավոր բժշկական փաստաթղթերի առկայության դեպքում։ Այդ փաստաթղթերում պետք է հստակորեն նկարագրված լինի այն հիվանդությունը, որով տառապողի մտավոր ունակությունները կատարելապես նվազել են մինչեւ այն աստիճան, որ դա ինքը ինքնուրույն հասկանալ չի կարող։

Ես չեմ հավատում, որ բանը հասնելու է սրան։ Ես չեմ հավատում եմ, որ այս մարդիկ անմեղսունակներ են եղել։ Ես հավատում եմ տասնյակ հազարավոր ժամերի հեռախոսային գաղտնալսված եւ չգաղտնալսված խոսակցությունների այս դատավարությունների կոնտեքստում, ես հավատում եմ բազմաստիճան հայհոյանքներին եւ սպառնալիքներին այն իրավապահների եւ դատավորների հասցեին, որոնք կհամարձակվեին կուսակցական գծից շեղվել այս դատավարություններում, ես հավատում եմ, որ չհամաձայնողների նկատմամբ միջոցներ են ձեռնարկվել, ես հավատում եմ դատավորների եւ դատախազների անձնական տնտեսական շահերի նկատմամբ սպառնալիքների՝ նման կուսակցական գծից շեղվելու համար, մի խումբ կարիերիստ ստահակների կողմից անմեղ մարդկանց բանտերում տարիներով «փագելու» միջոցով իրենց փափագած պաշտոններին բերանքսիվայր հասնելու, ընկելու տարբերակին եւ այլն։ Մնացածն էլ դեռ կպատմվի եւ ի հայտ կգա։

Մոտ հարյուրը գերազանցող դատավորներ, դատախազներ, քննիչներ եւ կեղծ փաստաթղթեր կազմած բարձրաստիճան ոստիկաններ եւ գրպանի վկա եւ մատնագրեր ստորագրող ոստիկաններ իրենց կարիերան են կառուցել մարդկանց տարիներով բանտելու իրենց կամային որոշման դիմաց։

Մյուս կողմում եղել են մարդիկ, որոնք տարներով բանտերում են անցկացրել բացարձակապես իրենց քաղաքական համոզմունքների եւ քաղաքացիական իրավունքների իրականացման համար։ Ես անձամբ եմ ճանաչում բազմաթիվ այսպիսի ընտանիքների, որոնք նյութական եւ հոգեկան աննկարագրելի զրկանքների միջով են անցել այդ տարիներին։ Ոմանց համար դա իրենց եւ իրենց ամուսինների եւ ծնողների առողջության կորուստ է եղել։ Իսկ որ ամենածանրն է՝ ոմանց համար նաեւ իրենց դեռահաս երեխաների առողջության անդառնալի խոցերի պատճառ է եղել։ Այս մարդկանց հրապարակավ ինչ մեղադրանքներ եւ վիրավորանքներ ասես չեն տվել, ամենաամուր կերպով փակվել են նրանց համար պետական կամ հանրային ծառայության բոլոր դռները։ Այս մասին այնքան է խոսվել, որ ինչ-որ պահից արդեն սովորական է դարձել եւ լսողների եւ իրենց համար։

Այս բոլոր գործերն իրենց եռուն ընթացքում դեռ 2008-2010 թվականներին, երբ բոլոր ոստիկանները, քննիչները, դատախազները, դատավորները, բարձրաստիճան պետական այլ պաշտոնյաները միաբերան պնդում էին իրենց անհեթեթ մեղադրանքները, միշտ մտածել եմ, թե ինչ է պարզելու մի ուսումնասիրող մեր ժամանակների մասին հետազոտություն կատարելիս այս ողջ մամուլն ու պաշտոնական փաստաթղթերն ուսումնասիրելիս։ Իհարկե համակարծիք կդառնային այդ նույն փաստաթղթերը հորինածներին, եթե չունենային այլ՝ օբյեկտիվ տեսակետ։
Մի օր ժամանակ կգտնեմ եւ կգրեմ, թե ինչպես էին այս գործերն արվում այդ տարներին, ում կողմից, ինչ գնով։ Ես եւ մի փոքևաթիվ խումբ կոլեգաներս ընտրել էինք այս գործերն ամեն գնով ՄԻԵԴ հասցնելու ճանապարհը։ Բոլորը չկարողացանք, բայց որոնք մեզ հանդիպեցին՝ հաջողեցինք։ Ես ճշմարտության գործընթաց ասելով նախկինում չէի կարող ավելին պատկերացնել, քանի այս գործերը միջազգայնացնելը։ Այսինքն՝ արձանագրել ճշմարտությունը միջազգային դատարանի վճիռներով։ Բայց այսօր Հայաստանն ունի իրական հնարավորություն ապահովել իրողության վերհանումը, ուսումնասիրությունն ու արձանագրումը իր միջոցներով եւ իր ներսում։

Եթե այս վճիռները/որոշումները հրապարակվելու լինեին մի քանի տարի առաջ, ես դեռ ակնհայտ արարդարության հիշողությամբ արդար կհամարեյի միայն այն լուծումը, որ միջնադարում տաճարականների դատավարությունների այս մերօրյա տարբերակի մասնակիցները խիստ պատիժների ենթարկվեն իրենց արարքների համար։ Բայց տարիներով այս խնդրի եւ «այլեւս երբեք»-ի, միաժամանակ նաեւ արդարադատության համակարգն առողջացնելու մասին մտորելով, ես հիմա կարծում եմ, որ երկու առաջնահերթ անելիք կա, որի վրա պետք է կենտրոնանալ․

1․ Իրավունքների խախտման զոհերի իրավունքների ամբողջական վերականգնում (արդարացում, փոխհատուցումներ բարոյական եւ նյութական վնասների եւ կատարած ծախսերի դիմաց), եւ

2․ Ճշմարտության արձանագրում եւ տարածում՝ ներգրավված (այսինքն՝ կոնկրետ դեպքերով եւ գործերով գործողությունների կամ անգործության հեղինակ) պաշտոնյաների անունների հրապարակայնացում եւ միասնական ռեգիստրի կազմել։

Այս գործերը քննած բոլոր դատավորներին պետք է առաջարկվի ներկայացնել իրենց դիրքորոշումը տեղի ունեցածի վերաբերյալ։ Հանրությունն իրավունք ունի լսել, թե ինչ են նրանք կարծում իրենց մեղքով եւ առանց որեւէ հիմքի մարդկանց տարիներով ազատազրկման դատապարտելու համար։ Իրավական գործընթացներ (կարգապահական վարույթներ, համապատասխան հիմքերի դեպքում՝ քրեական հետապնդում) պետք է հարուցվեն միայն նրանց նկատմամբ, ովքեր կհրաժարվեն հրապարակային պարզաբանումներ ներկայացնել իրենց թույլ տված դատական սխալների պատճառով մարդկային ճակատագրեր խեղելու մասին իրենց վարքի մասին։ Ով կընտրի պաշտոնից հրաժարականը, ինքնին դա կարող եւ հատուցում համարվել իր կատարածի դիմաց։ Հանրությունը դրանից կշահի այն, որ դրա փոխարեն այս իշխանությունը պետք է համալրվի նոր, երիտասարդ դատավորներով, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրը պետք է հիշի, թե ում տեղն է զբաղեցնում եւ ինչ պատճառով իր նախկինը գնաց։ Դեռ երկար չեմ մտածել հետագա ողջ սխեմայի եւ քայլերի մասին, սակայն սա նվազագույնն է, որ պետք է արվի։
Վճիռները հրապարակվելուն պես դրանք կհրապարակեմ իմ մեկնաբանություններով եւ մեր՝ այս վճիռների կատարմանն ուղղված հետագա քայլերի նկարագրությամբ։

ՀԳ․ Անցումնային արդարադատությունը սկսվում է։ Սրանում պետք է, որ ամեաշահագրգռվածը լինեն դատական իշխանության այն անդամները, որոնք չունեն իրենց խղճի վրա ծանրացած նման գործերի բեռ։ Նրանք պետք է օժանդակեն այն տրամադրության ձեւավորմանը եւ համակարգի ներսում եւ դրանից դուրս, որ արդարադատության համակարգը չի կարող վերականգնել իր հեղինակությունն առանց գործուն եւ վճռական քայլերի հենց իր ներսից։ Չպետք է թողնել, որպեսզի փոփոխությունների անհրաժեշտության այս պայմաններում դրա լուծումը տրվի ոչ թե ներքին որոշումների, այլ արտաքին միջամտության դեպքում։ Եթե լուծումը ինքը համակարգը չի տալու, պետությունը չի կարող գերի մնալ իշխանության այս ճյուղի անկարողությանը։

ՀՀԳ․ 2018թ․-ի սեպտեմբերին դատական իշխանությանը միջամտելու վերաբերյալ աղմուկ-աղաղակ կապած կոնկրետ մեկ մեղադրյալի արտահաստիքային սատելիտներին ես դեռ շատ մանրամասն եւ ատյան առ ատյան բացատրական աշխատանքներով բացատրելու եմ, թե ինչ է նշանակում միջամտել դատարանների աշխատանքին մինչեւ իսկ դրանց ստրկացնելու աստիճան։ Դրանք ոչ թե օտար պետությունների հատուկ ծառայությունների առջեւ անհայտ պարտավորություններ ստանձնելու դիմաց ապօրինաբար գաղտնաձայնագրած իրենց նյութերի միջոցով եմ անելու, ոչ էլ Հայաստանյան սուղ տնտեսական շուկաներից տնտեսական մենաշնորհների միջոցով քամած միջոցները տարբեր արեւմտյան ՊՌ «գռդոնչիների» դեմը շաղ տալու կամ էլ պատերազմական վիճակում գտնվող Հայաստանի զենքի գլխավոր մատակարար պետության հետ հարաբերությունները վնասելու առավոտից երեկո ջանքերի գործադրմամբ, այլ շատ հրապարակային վճիռները հատ առ հատ մեկնաբանելով։

----------

Աթեիստ (17.09.2018), Հայկօ (17.09.2018), Ներսես_AM (17.09.2018), Տրիբուն (17.09.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Ահա և էն, ինչին սպասում էինք։ Լավ նորություն, որ նոր Վահե Գրիգորյանը հայտնեց.

------

Saghatelyan v. Armenia կամ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ԴԱՏԱԿԱՆ ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԴԻԱԳՆՈԶԸ

Մարդու իրավունքների եւրոպական դատարանը քիչ առաջ հրապարակել է Սաղաթելյանն ընդդեմ Հայաստանի գործով վճիռը (հղումը քոմենթում)։ 

Արձանագրենք, որ ՄԻԵԴ-ն այս վճռով ուղղակի ոչնչացրել է 2008թ․-ի մարտիմեկյան դեպքերի կապակցությամբ մինչ այսօր գործադիր, օրենսդիր եւ դատական իշխանությունների կողմից հայաստանյան եւ միջազգային հանրությանը հրամցված վարկածը։

Դատարանը ճանաչել է դիմողի բոլոր իրավունքների խախտումները, որոնք ներկայացված են եղել Դատարանին։ Կառավարության բոլոր փաստարկները մերժվել են։

Այս վճռով քաղաքական զգայունության եւ կարեւորության գործերով Հայաստանում արդարադատության համակարգի գոյության վերաբերյալ պատրանքն էլ է ցրվել։

Հանգամանալից կանդրադառնամ վճռին մեկ ժամվա ընթացքում, բայց այլեւս ակնհայտ է, որ անցումային արդարադատության գործընթացի նախաձեռնումն այլեւս ոչ միայն ներքին պահանջարկի, այլ նաեւ՝ միջազային իրավունքի թելադրանք է Հայաստանի համար։ Այսօր կայացված վճռով այն փաստացի սկսվում է։

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս այս վճռի կապակցությամբ։ Այն Հայաստանի արդարադատության համակարգի քաղցկեղի բուժման առաջին քայլն է լինելու։

----

Սա էլ վճիռը՝ https://hudoc.echr.coe.int/eng?i=001-186114

----------

boooooooom (20.09.2018), Աթեիստ (20.09.2018), Բարեկամ (21.09.2018), Հայկօ (20.09.2018), Տրիբուն (20.09.2018)

----------


## Lion

Իհարկե, հիանալի բան է, ափսոս ուղղակի, որ Սաղաթելյանն ինքը ժամանակին քչերին չի, որ խոշտանգել է... ասում են...

----------


## Chuk

@Lion, Սաղաթելյանի վճռի հրապարակումից կարճ ժամանակ անց հրապարակվեց Վարդգես Գասպարիի վճիռը։ Նորից նույն կերպ, նույն արդյունքով։

Գասպարի՞ն ում է խոշտանգել։

Ի՞նչ կապ ունի քո ասածն էս գործի հետ. իրավաբան մարդ ես։ Եթե խոշտանգել ա, ղալաթ ա արել։ Թող դատեն իրան դրա համար։ Բայց մարտի 1-ի գործի հետ քո ասածը որևէ եզր չունի։

----------

Աթեիստ (20.09.2018), Արշակ (23.09.2018)

----------


## Lion

Չէ, եղբայր, միանշանակ է, որ սա խիստ դրական է և անչափ օգտակար ինչպես արդարության ընդհանուր վերականգման, այնպես էլ ՀՀ իրավական համակարգի զարգացման և ժողովրդավարության հաստատման համար: Եվ անկասկած է նաև, որ նույնիսկ հանցագործի իրավունքները պետք է պաշտպանվեն, իսկ շատ բաներ, որ իր մասով ասում են, վճռով հաստատված չեն:

Ուղղակի, զուտ սուբյեկտիվ տպավորություն ունեմ, որ Սաղաթելյանը ինքն էլ ժամանակին շատերին է տրորել...

----------


## Life

> Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը հարցազրույց է տվել Bloomberg մեդիա ընկերության լրագրողին


Ծախսվելա, որ ծախսվում ա բիձեն  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (11.10.2018), Գաղթական (10.10.2018), Տրիբուն (09.10.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Էսօր Գրիգոր Ոսկերչյանի ու Մասիս Այվազյանի ՄԻԵԴ վճիռն էլ եղավ։ Երկու դեպքում էլ նույն կերպ, հաստատվեց որ իրենց կալանավորելու ու դատապարտելու հիմք չկար։

----------

Life (18.10.2018), Lion (19.10.2018), Աթեիստ (19.10.2018), Տրիբուն (19.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պաաաաաայ ! 

Փաշինյանը կոչ է անում հոգեբանորեն պատրաստվել Մարտի 1-ի գործի ամբողջական բացահայտմանը | ԱՐՄԵՆՊՐԵՍ

https://armenpress.am/arm/news/95202...ewsinfo.am_ios

----------


## Norton

> Պաաաաաայ ! 
> 
> Փաշինյանը կոչ է անում հոգեբանորեն պատրաստվել Մարտի 1-ի գործի ամբողջական բացահայտմանը | ԱՐՄԵՆՊՐԵՍ
> 
> https://armenpress.am/arm/news/95202...ewsinfo.am_ios


Իմ մոտ տպավորությունա, որ քննիչները կարևոր գործերի բացահայտումը զուգադիպությամբ կավարտեն նախընտրական քարոզարշավի մեկնարկին։

----------

Ձայնալար (27.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կա երևի տենց պահ։ Բայց մարտի մեկի գործը ենթադրում եմ էտքան էլ պարզ չի։ Էտ գործում կարող ա հարյուրներով կամ հազարներով մարդիկ ներգրվված լինեն, ասենք մի քանի հարյուր կամ հազար ոստիկան, կամ բանակային ստորաբաժանում։ Ու սենց լայն ընդգրկումով գործը նախընտրական ռոլիկ սարքելը ինչքան օգտակար ա, կարա էտքան էլ վնասակար լինի։

----------


## Վիշապ

Համահարթեցումը Հայ ժողովդրին գոնե ժամանակավորապես մի դարդից կազատի՝ լրացուցիչ մախինացիայի ու պետությանը ֆռռացնելու ձևեր մտածելուց: Այսինքն մարդիկ ժամանակ կշահեն  :LOL:

----------


## varo987

Օգոստոսի 17-ին միտինգին ասեց Մարտի 1-ի գործը ամբողջությամբ բացահայտված է:
Հիմա ասումա բոլոր անկյուններով բացահայտվելույա:
3ամսից կասի բոլոր երանգներով բահայտվելույա:
6ամսից բոլոր պոզաներով բացահայտվելույա:

Մարտի մեկի բացահայտումը ձեռնտու չի ոչ մեկին էտ թվում Նիկոլին ու Լևոնականներին որ էդքան իրանց ճղում են իրանց սրբի տեղ դրած:
Քանի որ բոլոր գույներով բացահայտվելու դեպքում իրանցելա տհաճ անակնալներ սպասվելու:

Ասենք օրինակ որ լիքը մարդիկ փողով են մասնակցե միտինգների ու քնել օպերայի վրաններում: 
ԷՆ ժամանակ կարաին ասեին, որ սարքում են բան, բայց հիմա եթե պարզվի որ իրոք տենց բան եղելա՞
Պարզվի որ օլիգարխներ իրոք մասնակցել բայց նաև Լևոնի կողմից են մասնակցել իրանց փողերով հանդերձ:

Այսինքն եղելա պարզա աթոռակռիվ թայֆեքի միջև ժողովուրդնել օգտագործվելա որպես թնդանոթի միս:

----------

Jarre (13.12.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Դու սուտասան ես, Վարո ջան )))

----------

Progart (26.10.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դու սուտասան ես, Վարո ջան )))


Ես կասկածներ ունեմ, որ հակահեղափոխական ա:

----------

Progart (26.10.2018), Բարեկամ (27.10.2018)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես կասկածներ ունեմ, որ հակահեղափոխական ա:


Չի ձգում էդքանի։ Կարող ա հակահեղափոխանի պատվերով ա սուտասան։ Բայց որ հենց ինքը հակահեղափոխական լինի, չէ, ձյաձ։

----------

Բարեկամ (27.10.2018)

----------


## Life

Մարտի 1-ի քրեական գործով նախկին քննչական խմբի ղեկավարն ու դատաձգաբան-փորձագետը ներգրավվել են որպես մեղադրյալներ ապացույցներ կեղծելու համար

----------

Chuk (31.10.2018), Աթեիստ (01.11.2018), Հայկօ (01.11.2018), Տրիբուն (31.10.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Առանց մեկնաբանության.

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մարտի 1-ի քրեական գործով նախկին քննչական խմբի ղեկավարն ու դատաձգաբան-փորձագետը ներգրավվել են որպես մեղադրյալներ ապացույցներ կեղծելու համար


Շատ փիս մեղադրանք ա, իմ արև ․․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էլ ինչ գիտե Դավիթ Շահնազարյանը. աննախադեպ մանրամասներ Մարտի 1-ից

Էս դուրս գրված պուտանկին Քոչարյանենք մի երկու մանեթով առել են, որ համ մտնի ՀՀԿ ցուցակ, համ էլ մարտի 1-ից «բացահայտումներ» անի։

----------

Աթեիստ (15.11.2018)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մինչ այդ, վճռաբեկը քննում ա Քոչին կալանավորելու հարցը

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ մետեորիտը, ճիշտ ժամանակին, ուղիղ Մելիք Ադամյանի վրա  :LOL: 

Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը կալանավորվեց

----------

Gayl (09.12.2018), ivy (07.12.2018), Life (07.12.2018), Lion (07.12.2018), Արշակ (07.12.2018)

----------


## varo987

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSOxDVG0Epo

Էս վիդեոն չեի տեսել, 2008 փետրվարի 21.
Լևոնը ինքնախոստովանական ցուցմունքա տալիս, որ պաշտպանության փոխնախարարներ Մանվել Գրիգորյանի, Գագիկ Մելքոնյանի միջոցով բանակը ներքաշումա ներքաղաքական պրոցեսի մեջ.

Հիմաել Նիկոլը ձևա բռնել թե արդար քննությունա են անում, դատարանի վրաել չեն ճնշում տղերքը,
Բայց 6ամիսա ԼՏՊ ին, Մանվելին չեն հարցաքննել, դե պադումայեշ տուշոնկի գողի հետ բանակցելա սահմանադրական կարգը տապալելու հարցով էտ երկրորդականա.

----------


## Lion

Ախպերս, թարգի, էլի, ավելի լավա Էդոյին, Աշոտյանին զանգի, մխիթարի - հմի իրանք պադդեռժկի կարիք ունեն...

----------

Աթեիստ (10.12.2018)

----------


## varo987

Բայց ոնց որ ըստ ֆոռումի օդում կախված լուրերի դու ես հանրապետական եղել:
Փորձը ցույցա տալիս որ հանրապետական թալանչիները կերակրատաշտից մոտից քշվելուց հետո դառնում են ամենադաժան ժողովրդի մասին մտածող ու ՀՀԿ-ին քլնգող:
Բուռնաշը, Ճոյտը, Լեդի Հակոբը, Սասուն Միքայելյանը, Արամ Սարգսյանը, Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանը չեն թողի խաբենք:

Էտ թալնչիներից ոչ մեկ առայժմ ոչ 2008-ին ոչել 1996-ին սահմանադրական կարգը տապալելու հարցով կալանավորված չեն դեռ:

Մենակ Քոչարյանննա կալանավորված աբիժնիկ Նիկոլի հրամանով:

Եթե մաքսիմալ կարճ ժմակետում Քոչարյանին չթողեն կամ 10սպանությունները չբացահայտեն ու գործերը ուղարկեն դատարան Նիկոլի համար տխուրա լինելու:
Ես դրանում գրեթե չեմ կասկածում:

----------


## Արամ

Վարոի գրառումները կարդալուց ուզում եմ գնամ երկու կրակոցով ինքնասպան լինեմ։

----------

Lion (10.12.2018), Աթեիստ (10.12.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Վարո, չհոգնա՞ր քո էդ մանկության հեծանիվը քշելով... 

ապեր, մինչև հիմա չես ջոկե՞լ, որ քո ասած մարդիկ բանտ չեն գնալու, իրանց չեն բռնելու առավել ևս հիմա, որտև անմեղ են, բռնողները սերժն ու ռոբը պտի լինեին իրանց վախտով, էն չեն կարացել... հիմա իրանց նստելու ժամանակն ա...

ընտրություններ պրծել են, հաշտվի իրականության հետ...

----------

Lion (10.12.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վարոի գրառումները կարդալուց ուզում եմ գնամ երկու կրակոցով ինքնասպան լինեմ։


Ապեր, իրականության հետ կապը խզած մարդ ա... դու՞ խի ես վատ զգում... էսօր դու հաղթել ես ոչ թե ընտրություններում մենակ այլ ընդհանրապես... ինքը թող վատ զգա... ոնց հասկանում եմ քոչարյանի ոռը մտցրած ամեն մի պեդ իրան մեծ տառապանք ա պատճառում, իսկ էդ փեդերը շատ են լինելու

----------

Lion (10.12.2018), Տրիբուն (10.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վարո ջան, դու տաք շորեր պատրաստի, վաղվանից հանրահավաքի ես: Ուղիղ քսան տարի ունես պայքարելու համար: 

Ու չվախենաս, մենք երաշխավորում ենք, որ քո ազատ կամարտահայտության վրա ոչ մի ճնշում չի լինի, քեզ ոչ մեկ մատով չի կպնի: Հաջողութուն ենք մաղթում քեզ, եղբայր:

----------

Freeman (10.12.2018), Life (10.12.2018), Progart (10.12.2018), Աթեիստ (10.12.2018), Գաղթական (10.12.2018), Ուլուանա (10.12.2018)

----------


## Lion

> Վարո ջան, դու տաք շորեր պատրաստի, վաղվանից հանրահավաքի ես: Ուղիղ քսան տարի ունես պայքարելու համար: 
> 
> Ու չվախենաս, մենք երաշխավորում ենք, որ քո ազատ կամարտահայտության վրա ոչ մի ճնշում չի լինի, քեզ ոչ մեկ մատով չի կպնի: Հաջողութուն ենք մաղթում քեզ, եղբայր:


Տեսար, ապեր, էնքան բոցեր բռնեցիր փղերի պահով, մարդն ինձ նապկին հանրապետականի տեղա դրել, էդ տիպի քֆուրա անում...

----------

Աթեիստ (10.12.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տեսար, ապեր, էնքան բոցեր բռնեցիր փղերի պահով, մարդն ինձ նապկին հանրապետականի տեղա դրել, էդ տիպի քֆուրա անում...


 :LOL:  :LOL: 

Մի նեղվի ընկեր։ Մենք հո գիտենք, որ դու ո՛չ նախկին հանրապետական ես, ո՛չ ներկա, ո՛չ էլ հույս ունենք ապագա  :LOL:  Դու լատենտ հանրապետական ես ․․․ ու քո վերջին ամիսների բուռն հակահանրապետական ճիգերը (ներառյալ րոպեն մեկ Աստված կանչելը) դա ապացուցում են։ Քո մոտ հիմա Քյուբլեր-Ռոս մոդելի Denial Phase-ն ա։ Բայց չընկճվես, մենք քո հետ ենք, քեզ ամեն ինչով օգնում ենք, որ էս վիճակից դուրս գաս, ու հնարավոր ա առանց մյուս ֆազաներով անցնելու, որովհետև մենք բոլորս քեզ սիրում ենք։   :LOL:

----------

Lion (10.12.2018)

----------


## Lion

Մերսի, ախպերս, ես գիտեի, որ հոգուդ ամենալիբերալ ծալքերից հետո սկսվում է առողջ ազգայնականը՝ իր փղերով, մարտակառքերով, հյուքսոսներով և "հասնիմ Սասուն, մտնիմ Վան"-ով...

----------


## Գաղթական

Նենց հետաքրքիրա, թե Քոչն ինչ հույսովա հանրահավաք կազմակերպում:

Ինչքան էլ բտ չլինի՝ նա բեսամբ սուր խելքով ու նյուխով գործիչ էր:
Պատահական բաներ չէր անի..

ՈՒզում եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչքա՞ն մարդ են որտեղից բռնելու բերեն ու որքա՞ն գումարով են էդ մարդիկ պատրաստ լինելու աշխարհով մեկ խայտառակ լինել..

----------


## Gayl

> Նենց հետաքրքիրա, թե Քոչն ինչ հույսովա հանրահավաք կազմակերպում:
> 
> Ինչքան էլ բտ չլինի՝ նա բեսամբ սուր խելքով ու նյուխով գործիչ էր:
> Պատահական բաներ չէր անի..
> 
> ՈՒզում եմ հասկանալ, թե ինչքա՞ն մարդ են որտեղից բռնելու բերեն ու որքա՞ն գումարով են էդ մարդիկ պատրաստ լինելու աշխարհով մեկ խայտառակ լինել..


Էդ կազմակերպիչին արդեն օդերով են հանել։
https://fun-gate.ru/news/%D5%B8%D5%B...5%D6%81%D5%AB/

----------

Գաղթական (12.12.2018), Ձայնալար (12.12.2018)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Էդ կազմակերպիչին արդեն օդերով են հանել։
> https://fun-gate.ru/news/%D5%B8%D5%B...5%D6%81%D5%AB/


Մասնակիցներից մի քանիսին էլ են օդերով հանել )))

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էդ կազմակերպիչին արդեն օդերով են հանել։
> https://fun-gate.ru/news/%D5%B8%D5%B...5%D6%81%D5%AB/


Աաաա, սրան գիտեմ:
Բեսամբ սադրիչ տիպա

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էդ կազմակերպիչին արդեն օդերով են հանել։
> https://fun-gate.ru/news/%D5%B8%D5%B...5%D6%81%D5%AB/


Խոսքը մեր մեջ էդ նկարը մի կայքում էր, որն ավելի շատ բամբասանքների բիսետկա էր հիշեցնում:
Նկարն էլ՝ ոչ մի բան չապացուցող ու հանցակազմ չպարունակող )))

Բայց էդ ապուշը մի խառնվելա խառնվել դրա պատճառով...
Արդեն 2 ստատուս գրելա դրա մասին:

Հլը ստեղ.

----------


## Gayl

> Մասնակիցներից մի քանիսին էլ են օդերով հանել )))


ՕԷԿ ի էն ճվճվացող աղջկան էլ են ֆիքսել։ ճճ

----------


## Gayl

> Խոսքը մեր մեջ էդ նկարը մի կայքում էր, որն ավելի շատ բամբասանքների բիսետկա էր հիշեցնում:
> Նկարն էլ՝ ոչ մի բան չապացուցող ու հանցակազմ չպարունակող )))
> 
> Բայց էդ ապուշը մի խառնվելա խառնվել դրա պատճառով...
> Արդեն 2 ստատուս գրելա դրա մասին:
> 
> Հլը ստեղ.


Ձեռը հարմար գործ չկա դրա համար էլ սենց բաներա անում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի, Սեյրան Օհանյանի, Յուրի Խաչատուրովի և Արմեն Գևորգյանի վերաբերյալ քրեական գործի նախաքննությունն ավարտվել է

Էս գործն էլ գնաց դատարան ․․․ Բայց մինչև բանը հասնի բուն դատին, երևի մի կես տարի էլ կանցնի։

----------

Progart (16.02.2019)

----------


## Lion

Չէ, առաջին նիստերը 1-1.5 կեսից կլինի: Բայց էս կինոյա լինելու...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Չէ, առաջին նիստերը 1-1.5 կեսից կլինի: Բայց էս կինոյա լինելու...


Քիչա..
Քոչարյանը գրքի առաջին գլուխն էլ ավարտին չի հասցնի..

----------


## Lion

Հա, բայց բուն դատական պրոցեսը մինչև վճիռ կարծում եմ տարուց կանցնի, կարողա ավելի երկար տևի...

----------

Գաղթական (16.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, առաջին նիստերը 1-1.5 կեսից կլինի: Բայց էս կինոյա լինելու...


Գործի ծավալից կախված ․․․․ ինձ թվում ա մի հարյուր հատոր գործ կլինի, ու սրան ծանոթանալու համար չորս հոգու փաստաբանները առնվազն մի 3-4 ամիս կուզեն, մինչը գործը հսանի դատարան։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գործի ծավալից կախված ․․․․ ինձ թվում ա մի հարյուր հատոր գործ կլինի, ու սրան ծանոթանալու համար չորս հոգու փաստաբանները առնվազն մի 3-4 ամիս կուզեն, մինչը գործը հսանի դատարան։


Դե խնդրեմ ․․․ 

76 հատոր. Քոչարյանի փաստաբանների թիմը ժամանակ է խնդրել քննչական մարմնից քրեական գործի նյութերին ծանոթանալու համար

----------

Chuk (18.02.2019), Lion (18.02.2019), Progart (18.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հետևու՞մ եք։ Փիս հետաքրքիր դատ ա լինելու ․․․․

Ոստիկանները վկայել են, որ իրականում տեղեկություն չեն ունեցել զենքի ու զինամթերքի մասին. Վահե Գրիգորյան

----------

Chuk (27.02.2019), Lion (19.02.2019), Աթեիստ (19.02.2019), Արշակ (21.02.2019), Գաղթական (19.02.2019), Հայկօ (19.02.2019), Ներսես_AM (19.02.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հա, սրա վրա ես էլ ուշադրություն դարձրի: Սա լուրջ է լինելու...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ո՞վ ա գալիս մարտի մեկի երթին:

----------

Chuk (27.02.2019), Ձայնալար (27.02.2019)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ո՞վ ա գալիս մարտի մեկի երթին:


Ես: Ինձ թվում ա ահագին մարդ գալիս ա, Չուկը համարդ ունի չէ՞: Զանգվենք իրար հետ երթով շարժվենք ակումբից  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (27.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես: Ինձ թվում ա ահագին մարդ գալիս ա, Չուկը համարդ ունի չէ՞: Զանգվենք իրար հետ երթով շարժվենք ակումբից


Բաիարգե

----------

Chuk (27.02.2019), Ձայնալար (27.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սենց թե նենց գնալու էի, բայց էսօր, էն մտավոր թերի Շարմազանովի գրառումը պատակական տեսա մարտի մեկի հետ կապված .... որ մինուս հազար լինի դուրսը, բուք ու բորան լինի, գնալու եմ երթին: 

Դեբիլ ա դա արա, նատուռի դեբիլ, ահավոր դեբիլ ...

----------


## Chuk

Էս անգամ մարտի 1-ի երթի խիստ մեծ, կասեի ՀՈՒԺԿՈՒ լինելը անհրաժեշտություն ա: Վաղը նպատակ ունեմ մանրամասն գրել, թե ինչի եմ էդպես մտածում, մտքերս ժողովեմ, անցնեմ գործի ))

----------

Աթեիստ (28.02.2019), Տրիբուն (28.02.2019)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ինձ բացակա չդնեք...

----------

Ձայնալար (28.02.2019), Տրիբուն (28.02.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Քիչ մը ուրիշ լսարանի համար ա նախատեսված, բայց ստեղ էլ դնեմ.



Էմոցիոնալ, բայց անհրաժեշտ տեքստ
_______________________________
Մարտի 1 ասելուց առաջին ասոցացիան 2008-ին Երևանի Կենտրոնում իշխանության կողմից սպանված 10 քաղաքացիներն են:

Էդ բնական ա, որտև բոլորիս համար էլ մարդկային կյանքը գերագույն արժեք է: Ու ինչքան էլ բոլորս գիտեինք գործող իշխանության հանցավոր բնույթը, փորձում էինք չհավատալ, որ իր իշխանությունը պահելու համար կգնա սեփական քաղաքացու արյունը հեղելու:

Բայց մարտի 1-ը միայն այս սպանությունները, միայն այդ զոհերը չեն: 

Մարտի 1- նաև հարյուրավոր վիրավորներն են:

Մարտի 1-ը նաև 100-ից ավելի բանտարկյալներն են, որոնց մեջ մեծ թիվ էին կազմում քաղաքական գործիչները, այդ թվում՝ այսօրվա վարչապետ Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը: Հետևաբար մարտի 1-ը նաև հարյուրից ավելի քաղաքացիների ապօրինի ազատազրկումն է:

Մարտի 1-ը նաև հազարավոր քաղաքացիների հալածումն էր: Աշխատանքից ազատումներ, տնտեսական տեռոր, բիզսների խլում, հարկային տեռոր և այլն: Հետևաբար մարտի 1-ի հազարավոր քաղաքացիների նկատմամբ իշխանության ճնշումն էլ է:

Մարտի 1-ը նաև հարյուր հազարավոր քաղաքացիներից ընտրությունը խլելն էր: Հայաստանում չկա գեթ մեկ հասուն մարդ, ով չիմանա, որ ընտրությունները կեղծված են: Լինեն այդ ժամանակվա իշխանական թե ընդդիմադիր թե չեզոք, բոլորը գիտեն, որ ընտրությունները կեղծված էին: Ու այդ կեղծման դեմ էր պայքարը:

Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չէր ընտրվել: Բայց չէր ընտրվել նաև Սերժ Սարգսյանը: Ու կար ազատ, արդար, թափանցիկ ընտրություններ անցկացնելու պահանջ: Դրա համար էին հարյուր հազարավորները դուրս եկել փողոց:

Նախկին իշխանությունը փորձում էր ներկայացնել, ու մինչև հիմա փորձում է, որ իբր հարթակի պահանջը Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հաղթանակի ճանաչումն էր, մինչդեռ նա ավելի քիչ ձայն էր հավաքել: Բացարձակ սուտ է, չի եղել նման պահանջ: Եղել է ազատ ընտրություններ անցկացնելու պահանջ: 

Այսօր էլ որոշ շրջանակներ փորձում են մարտի 1-ը շաղկապել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի անվան հետ, դրանով քաղաքական միջոցառումից վանելով որոշ մարդկանց:

Մինչդեռ վաղը բոլորս պետք է լինենք փողոցում: Անկախ մեր քաղաքական հայացքներից: Պետք է լինենք, որպեսզի նախորդ տարվա հեղափոխությունից հետո միասնականորեն շեշտադրենք, որ 
- Տաս քաղաքացու սպանությունը,
- հարյուրից ավելի քաղաքացու ապօրինի ազատազրկումը
- հազարավոր քաղաքացիների իշխանության ճնշումներին ենթարկվելը
- հարյուր հազարավոր քաղաքացիներից ընտրության իրավունքը գողանալը
կազմակերպել ու իրականացրել է քոչարյանասերժական վարչախումբը, որը պետք է մինչև վերջին գրամը պատասխան տա այս բոլոր հակապետական հանցագործությունների համար: Ու այդ ամենի պահանջատերը մենք ենք՝ ՀՀ քաղաքացիներս:

Վաղը՝ 2019-ի մարտի 1-ին, Երևանի փողոցները պետք է թնդան ՀՀ հպարտ  քաղաքացիների քայլի ձայնից: Վաղը մենք մեր վճռականությունը պետք է հայտնենք նախորդ գարնան հաղթանակը պահպանելու ու զարգացնելու, վաղը պետք է հստակեցնենք, թե մենք ինչ արժեհամակարգ ունենք: Վաղը մենք պետք է ցույց տանք, որ նախկին իշխանության մուտիլովկաների կուտը չենք ուտում: Վաղը պետք է ցույց տանք, որ իրենց կազմակերպած լրատվական հակաքարոզչությունը առոչինչ է: Վաղը մենք պետք է պահանջատեր լինենք մարտի 1-ի հանցագործության բացահայտմանը:

Մենք դա պարտավոր ենք անել՝ հարգելու համար 10 անմեղ զոհերի հիշատակը: Մենք դա պարտավոր ենք անել հարյուր հազարավոր քաղաքացիների իրավունքները վերականգնելու ու արդարությունը վերահաստատելու համար:

----------

Lion (28.02.2019), Աթեիստ (28.02.2019), Անվերնագիր (01.03.2019), Տրիբուն (28.02.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նիկոլի էսօրվա ուղերձը շատ-շատ-շատ ուժեղ ուղերձ էր։ Դնենք ստեղ թող մնա Ակմուբի պատմության մեջ էլ։

----------

boooooooom (03.03.2019), Gayl (02.03.2019), Lion (02.03.2019), Progart (02.03.2019), Աթեիստ (02.03.2019), Արամ (03.03.2019), Արշակ (02.03.2019), Գաղթական (02.03.2019)

----------


## varo987

Համազգային երթը չստացվեց։ Հազիվ մի 10հազար մարդ լիներ լեվոնականներ, նիկոլականներ ու մարզպետների բերած ժողովուրդը։
Էս անգամ գռզոյի փողերով Սասունենց բերած 5000դրամանոց միտինգավորները չկաին:
Ժողովուրդը Նիկոլին ասումա ախպեր ջան միտինգ անել, լայվ անել ճարտար ճառ ասել բան հա մոտդ լավա ստացվում բայց մեզ արդեն գործա պետք արդյունք։
Մազոլ արիք  ձեր մարտի 1ով։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Համազգային երթը չստացվեց։ Հազիվ մի 10հազար մարդ լիներ լեվոնականներ, նիկոլականներ ու մարզպետների բերած ժողովուրդը։
> Էս անգամ գռզոյի փողերով Սասունենց բերած 5000դրամանոց միտինգավորները չկաին:
> Ժողովուրդը Նիկոլին ասումա ախպեր ջան միտինգ անել, լայվ անել ճարտար ճառ ասել բան հա մոտդ լավա ստացվում բայց մեզ արդեն գործա պետք արդյունք։
> Մազոլ արիք  ձեր մարտի 1ով։


Այ տղա Վարո՞, էս դու ի պաշտպանություն Քոչարյանի միտինգին չե՞ս: Վերջին անգամ ասում են ձրի 200.000 մարդ կար՝ դու էլ հետները:

----------

Life (03.03.2019), Lion (03.03.2019), Progart (03.03.2019), Աթեիստ (03.03.2019)

----------


## Gayl

> Այ տղա Վարո՞, էս դու ի պաշտպանություն Քոչարյանի միտինգին չե՞ս: Վերջին անգամ ասում են ձրի 200.000 մարդ կար՝ դու էլ հետները:


Սրա գործը միտինգ գնալը չի, էսի Քոչի պերեդաչի տանողն ա։ Վարո հլը երկար ես տանելու, բա հո շեֆդ սոված չի մնալու? Կդիմանաս էդքան?

----------


## Chuk

21+ հաղորդում Հ1-ի եթերում :ճ

----------

Gayl (04.03.2019), Lion (04.03.2019), Աթեիստ (04.03.2019), Յոհաննես (04.03.2019), Ներսես_AM (04.03.2019), Տրիբուն (05.03.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> 21+ հաղորդում Հ1-ի եթերում :ճ


Հ1֊ի՞,թե՞ Brazzers֊ի  :Think:

----------

Chuk (04.03.2019)

----------


## Gayl

Քոչարյան Անդրանիկի նեռվայն վիճակը դզում ա :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Քոչարյան Անդրանիկի նեռվայն վիճակը դզում ա


Նեռվային չի, իրա ոճն ա ))

----------


## Gayl

> Նեռվային չի, իրա ոճն ա ))


Երբեմն բավականին էմոցիոնալա դառնում ու բավականին ջղայն։ Ես հո գիտեմ իրեն?))

----------


## Lion

Ջհանգիրյանը դեմքա - ես իրեն տենց էլ գիտեի՝ որպես ճկուն ուղեղի տեր, արագ կողմնորոշվող, լավ հռետոր մի մարդ: Այստեղ, այս ամենին գումարած, փաստերն իր կողմում էին և նա ուղղակի վերցրեց ու շատ գրագետ երկու թիակների վրա դրեց սխալ գործ է պաշտպանող հզոր Ալումյանին՝ ձեռի հետ էլ աննկատ մի թաթալոշ տալով Իսագուլյանին...

----------

Աթեիստ (05.03.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսագուլյանն էլ ի՜նչ կարգի դեբիլ ա, ի՜նչ կարգի դեբիլ ա ․․․․ Սկսում ա խոսալ, սիրտս վատանում ա։

----------

laro (20.03.2019), Աթեիստ (05.03.2019)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Պիզդե՜ց, որոշ բաներ տեղյակ էի, բայց բաներ կար առաջին անգամ էի կարդում։ https://armtimes.com/hy/article/157043

----------

Chuk (20.03.2019), John (19.03.2019), laro (20.03.2019), Աթեիստ (19.03.2019), Գաղթական (19.03.2019), Տրիբուն (20.03.2019)

----------


## varo987

Արցախյան պատերազմի ժամանակ թիկունքում աղետի գոտուն ու Արցախին ուղարկած օգնությունը թալանելու մասնագետներ Շիրխանյան Վահանը ու Քոչարյանը Անդրանիկը տուֆտում են։
Դե Ջանգիրյան Գագոյինել բոլորը գիտեն ովա։ 
Գաղտնալսումենրից հետա Գրիգորյան Վահեն պալիտ եղավ հիմա Գագոնա ՀՔԾ ի խոսափողը։ Ասում են չէ դու մի խոսա հեսա Գագոն կեթա ին պետքա կասի։

Լևոնական շայկի ժամանակ 1997 թվին երկրի բյուջե 200միլիոն դոլլարեր։  Էտ ինչ թվերա կրակում բիձուկը, սաղ երկրի բյուջեն իրա ու Վզգոյի փայլուն կառավարման շնորհիվ 137միլիարդ դրամ չկար։
Էն որ գողը առաջիննա գոռում բռնեք գողին։
Սպարապետ Վզգոն թալանչի պաշտնյաների մեջ գլխավորներ։ Էտ ցուցակը պիտի որ որ հենց Վզգոն գլխավորեր։ 
Թող բացեն նայեն Վզգոն ու իրա եղբայրները ու մնացած ախպերությունը ինչքան բան են սեփականացրե գործարաններից բռնած Սեվանի ափին հյուրանոցներից վերջացրած։

Էս տուֆտա բիձուկն թե բա Վզգոն սենց ասեց նենց ասեց։ Դե աղվեսը պոչինա վկա բերում, մանավանադ էտ պոչը հիմա չկա, ինչ ստեր ասես կարա հորինի բիձուկը։

----------


## Chuk

> Պիզդե՜ց, որոշ բաներ տեղյակ էի, բայց բաներ կար առաջին անգամ էի կարդում։ https://armtimes.com/hy/article/157043


Շիրխանյանն էլ վստահելի մարդ չի, բայց իրա պատմածների մեծ մասը ճշմարտություն ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.03.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Շիրախանյանը կարա բան էլ չասի, ինչի՞ մենք չգիտենք, որ ի դեմս Քոչարյանի գործ ենք ունեցել նենգ, կոմպլեքսավորված, սադիստ մարդայացի հետ։ Իսկ հիմա ինքը գործ ունի իրավապահների հետ, եթե դաժե վարոն իրա երկու հազար դրամանոց քամակով ատոմային ռումբ քցի։

----------

Chuk (20.03.2019), Life (20.03.2019), Mephistopheles (20.03.2019), Աթեիստ (20.03.2019), Ծլնգ (20.03.2019)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Քոչի երգը երգած ա... դրան պտի հունանյանի հետ նույն կամեռայում նստացնեն ու պրծ... դրա փողին պտի խփեն... փողը պրծնի ձեմն էլ կկտրի, վարոյին էլ չենք տենա...

----------


## Բարեկամ

Դանակավորները շատացել են։ Շիրխանյանը, որ տենց պետականամետ ա, ինչի՞ մինչև հիմա էդ սաղ չէր ասում։

----------


## varo987

Բիձեն ինքնախոստովանական ցուցմունքա տալիս առ այն որ 98-ին բանակը ու երկրապահը օգտագործելով տապալել են սահմանադրական կարգը, 99-ին հոկտեմբերի 27-ից հետո փորձել են նույնը անեն:
2008-ինել էլի նույն են փարձել անել:
96-ինել դե արել ու արել են: Կարելիա ասել ռեցեդեվիստ են սահմանադրական կարգ տապալելու գծով:

 Վզգոն որ Քոչարյանին դարձրեց նախագահ հույս ուներ որ վախկոտ Լևոնի պես իր ու իր թայֆի մոտ նախագահա աշխատելու: Ինքնել իր իր զինակիցներով նույննա թե թալանչիների բրիգադով շարունակելու են թալանը, բայց խոփները քարին դեմ առավ:

Էս 1,5միլիարդ դոլլարիից խոսացող բիձուկը ու իր նման թալանչիները հսկայալան գործարաններ 15-20հազար դոլլար սեփականաշնորհում ու փոշիացնում էին:
Ժողովրդի կարճ հիշողության վրայա հույսը դրել թալանչի բիձուկը ու Նիկոլի թերթոնը, բայց նաև մտածող ու երկրի պատմությունը լավ իմացող մարդիկ կան էս երկրում:

Էտ պատմությանը մեր աչքի առաջա եղել լավ գիտենք ովա ովա այ ԹԱԼԱՆՉիներ:
Էտել Պապ թագավորի, Վարդան Մամիկոնյանի թվերը չեն որ ով ոնց պատահի պատմի:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Էդ կապ չունի, լավ ա որ պատմում ա, ու լավ ա պատմում։ Քոչարյանն իր մահով չի մեռնելու ամեն դեպքում, էդքան հեշտ չի լինելու էդ ամեն ինչը մարսելը, հատկապես 27֊ը ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բիձեն ինքնախոստովանական ցուցմունքա տալիս առ այն որ 98-ին բանակը ու երկրապահը օգտագործելով տապալել են սահմանադրական կարգը, 99-ին հոկտեմբերի 27-ից հետո փորձել են նույնը անեն:
> 2008-ինել էլի նույն են փարձել անել:
> 96-ինել դե արել ու արել են: Կարելիա ասել ռեցեդեվիստ են սահմանադրական կարգ տապալելու գծով:
> 
>  Վզգոն որ Քոչարյանին դարձրեց նախագահ հույս ուներ որ վախկոտ Լևոնի պես իր ու իր թայֆի մոտ նախագահա աշխատելու: Ինքնել իր իր զինակիցներով նույննա թե թալանչիների բրիգադով շարունակելու են թալանը, բայց խոփները քարին դեմ առավ:
> 
> Էս 1,5միլիարդ դոլլարիից խոսացող բիձուկը ու իր նման թալանչիները հսկայալան գործարաններ 15-20հազար դոլլար սեփականաշնորհում ու փոշիացնում էին:
> Ժողովրդի կարճ հիշողության վրայա հույսը դրել թալանչի բիձուկը ու Նիկոլի թերթոնը, բայց նաև մտածող ու երկրի պատմությունը լավ իմացող մարդիկ կան էս երկրում:
> 
> ...


Այ խոտ, բա տաս տարի Քոչն էր պրեզիդենտ, տաս տարի էլ վրից Սերժը։ Բա բռնեիք էլի էտ սաղ թալանչիներին։ Դրած սաղին վարչապետ ու նախարար էիք սարքում։ Քսան տարի ու՞մ էիք սպասում, Պապ թագավորի երկրորդ գալստյանը՞։  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վարոյի ստեղ շուտ-շուտ գրելը լավ նշան ա։ Էտ նշանակում ա, որ Քոչարյանի վիճակը շատ ոռիյա ․․․

----------

John (21.03.2019)

----------


## Ծլնգ

էս վարոյի գրածները աչքի տակով անց եմ կացնում ու մի բան չեմ կարում հասկանամ․․․ էսի Ռոբի ա՞ջ ձուն ա, թե՞ ձախ

----------

Chilly (20.03.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էս վարոյի գրածները աչքի տակով անց եմ կացնում ու մի բան չեմ կարում հասկանամ․․․ էսի Ռոբի ա՞ջ ձուն ա, թե՞ ձախ


Խի Ռոբը ձու ունի՞

----------

laro (20.03.2019), Sagittarius (21.03.2019), Ծլնգ (20.03.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Դանակավորները շատացել են։ Շիրխանյանը, որ տենց պետականամետ ա, ինչի՞ մինչև հիմա էդ սաղ չէր ասում։


Միշտ զարմացել եմ, թե ոնց են տարբեր մարդիկ միանգամից նույն միտքը ասում, անկեղծ ))
Երեկվանից լիքը մարդ հարցնում ա, թե ինչի՞ մինչև հիմա չէր ասում:

Բարեկամ ջան, ես Շիրխանյանի մասին մեղմ ասած լավ կարծիքի չեմ: Բայց Հայաստանյան ակտիվ քաղաքականությանը ոչ թե նոր, այլ վաղուց հետևողները գիտեն, որ Շիրխանյանը էս թեմաներով հա էլ խոսել ա, եղել ա կիզակետում: Սենց փաթեթով կարող ա առաջին անգամ ա ասում, բայց էս ամենը հենց իրանից նորություն չի:

Էդ նույն Շիրխայանին որ նստացրել էին, որ ահաբեկչության գործի հետ էին կապում, նաև հենց էս թեմաներով խոսելու հետևանք էր:

Շիրխանյանը հին դանակավորներից ա: Ու իմ կարծիքով ՀՀ սև կարդինալներից մեկը:

----------

Freeman (21.03.2019), Աթեիստ (20.03.2019), Ներսես_AM (20.03.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ուզում եք էս էլ նայեք ․․․․

----------


## Lion

Ջհանգիրյանը, բայց, շատ զգույշ էր խոսում...

----------


## Freeman

> Միշտ զարմացել եմ, թե ոնց են տարբեր մարդիկ միանգամից նույն միտքը ասում, անկեղծ ))
> Երեկվանից լիքը մարդ հարցնում ա, թե ինչի՞ մինչև հիմա չէր ասում:
> 
> Բարեկամ ջան, ես Շիրխանյանի մասին մեղմ ասած լավ կարծիքի չեմ: Բայց Հայաստանյան ակտիվ քաղաքականությանը ոչ թե նոր, այլ վաղուց հետևողները գիտեն, որ Շիրխանյանը էս թեմաներով հա էլ խոսել ա, եղել ա կիզակետում: Սենց փաթեթով կարող ա առաջին անգամ ա ասում, բայց էս ամենը հենց իրանից նորություն չի:
> 
> Էդ նույն Շիրխայանին որ նստացրել էին, որ ահաբեկչության գործի հետ էին կապում, նաև հենց էս թեմաներով խոսելու հետևանք էր:
> 
> Շիրխանյանը հին դանակավորներից ա: Ու իմ կարծիքով ՀՀ սև կարդինալներից մեկը:


Համ էլ հո կամիկաձե չէր, մինչև հիմա էդքան բանը սենց ասեր ։դ
Ես նոր եմ կարդացել, պիզդեց ա ։դ

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Համ էլ հո կամիկաձե չէր, մինչև հիմա էդքան բանը սենց ասեր ։դ
> Ես նոր եմ կարդացել, պիզդեց ա ։դ


Խոսք չկա, պարզ ա, որ էդպես ա.  Կամ վախը որ գլուխը կուտեն, կամ մաս ա ունեցել թալանից ։ Իր դեպքում երևի թե երկուսն են։

----------

Freeman (21.03.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Չէ, էս անգամ երրորդ դեպքն ա։
Դուք չեք իմացել իրա խոսացածի մասին, որտև մինչ հեղափոխությունը սենց թեմաներին քչերն էին հետևում։

Ինքը մի անգամ էլ, արդեն համակարգված, սա գրել ա, որտև Քոչն իրա գրքում Շիրխանյանին մի քանի անգամ վատով ու կեղծիքով անդրադարձել ա ))

----------

Գաղթական (21.03.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դուք չեք իմացել իրա խոսացածի մասին, որտև մինչ հեղափոխությունը սենց թեմաներին քչերն էին հետևում։


ՈՒ, ոնց հասկացել եմ, նույնիսկ գրագետ ժողովուրդն էր ընդհանրապես ամեն ինչին շատ քիչ հետևում..

Որ ասում եմ զարթոնքի պատմական դարաշրջան ենք ապրում՝ չեն հավատում ))

----------


## Chuk

Էդքան էլ մարտի 1-ի մասին չի, բայց լրացում ա Շիրխանյանի ասածներին: Նայելիք.

----------

Աթեիստ (28.03.2019), Ներսես_AM (28.03.2019), Տրիբուն (28.03.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Վաղը փորձեմ մի քանի նյութ էլ դնել: Ամեն ինչը կարծես գնում ա նրան, որ հոկտեմբերի 27-ի գործը վերաբացվելու ա:

----------

Freeman (28.03.2019), Աթեիստ (28.03.2019), Ներսես_AM (28.03.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վաղը փորձեմ մի քանի նյութ էլ դնել: Ամեն ինչը կարծես գնում ա նրան, որ հոկտեմբերի 27-ի գործը վերաբացվելու ա:


Չեմ կարծում, որ հոկտեմբերի 27-ի գործը վերաբացվելու ա ․․․

Էս ամեն ինչով պռոստը քոչարյանին ոտի վրա փչացնում են ․․․շատ տեղին  :LOL:  Որ դաժե էն երկու մանեթով հրապարակներում կապիկություն անողները, ասենք մեր Վարոն, ամաչեն իրանց արած-ասածից, էլ չեմ ասում նժդեհական ՀՀԿական մնացուկները, որոնք հող չհանձնող վոինի համար քամկներն են արունլվա անում, իսկ հիմա պարզվում ա, որ Քոչարյանը վախտին սաղին համոզել ա որ Մեղրին Լաչինով փոխանակելը ցենտր տարբերակ ա։ Ու նենց մեկ-երկու հոգի չեն ասում, ասում ա սպարապետի եղբայր նախկին վարչապետը, նախկին պաշպտանության նախարար, փոխնախարար, զինդատախազ ․․․․ 

Կարճ ասած ապացուցում են, որ Քոչարյանը շատ պատահական իշխանության եկած շառլատան ա, որը ինչ-որ պահի պատրաստ էր նույնսիկ հայրենիքի դավաճանության։ Մեր մեջ ասած, շատ էլ հավաստի ենթադրություն ա։

----------

Life (28.03.2019), Աթեիստ (28.03.2019), Շինարար (28.03.2019)

----------


## varo987

Քոչարյանից աբիժնիկ թալանչիների բրիգադը իրար վկա են բերում: Գագոն ասեց Վաղոն սենց ասեց, Վաղոն ասեց Վզգոն կանչեց նենց ասեց Անդոն ասեց ինձ չեք հավատում Վահանին հարցրեք:
Բայց հենց հերթը հասնումա կոնկրետության թե ինչ Մեղրիի տարբերակա ասում են չենք ասի, հետո կասենք մի հատ թուղթ ունենք պահած ոչ մեկին ցույց չենք տա:

Նենց չի, որ ամեն սուտասան թալանչու ասածը վերին ատյանի ճշմարտությունա:
Ռեալ մարտական գեներալները Սեյրանի Օհանյանի, Կոմանդոս պես կամ էտ ամենին չեն խառվնում կամ Քոչարյանի կողմից են:

 Դու ամաչի, որ Վաղոյի,Վահանի, Անդոյի նման ասֆալտի գեներալների ու փոխնախարաների կողմից ես: 
Էտ թալանչիները Քոչարյանը շողքը տենալուց շռում էին տակները հիմա իրանց դրել են կրուտոյ տղու տեղ:
Դաժե տուշոնկեն իրանցից 1000անգամ կարգին տղայա: Ռակով, շաքարով հիվանդին բերդում փտացնում են որ Քոչարյանի դեմ ցուցմունք տա, բայց չի տալիս:

Իրանք են վերջը դատվելու  96 ին սահմանադրական կարգը տապալելու, 99-ին, 2008-ին տապալելու փորձի համար:

----------


## Արամ

> Քոչարյանից աբիժնիկ թալանչիների բրիգադը իրար վկա են բերում: Գագոն ասեց Վաղոն սենց ասեց, Վաղոն ասեց Վզգոն կանչեց նենց ասեց Անդոն ասեց ինձ չեք հավատում Վահանին հարցրեք:
> Բայց հենց հերթը հասնումա կոնկրետության թե ինչ Մեղրիի տարբերակա ասում են չենք ասի, հետո կասենք մի հատ թուղթ ունենք պահած ոչ մեկին ցույց չենք տա:
> 
> Նենց չի, որ ամեն սուտասան թալանչու ասածը վերին ատյանի ճշմարտությունա:
> Ռեալ մարտական գեներալները Սեյրանի Օհանյանի, Կոմանդոս պես կամ էտ ամենին չեն խառվնում կամ Քոչարյանի կողմից են:
> 
>  Դու ամաչի, որ Վաղոյի,Վահանի, Անդոյի նման ասֆալտի գեներալների ու փոխնախարաների կողմից ես: 
> Էտ թալանչիները Քոչարյանը շողքը տենալուց շռում էին տակները հիմա իրանց դրել են կրուտոյ տղու տեղ:
> Դաժե տուշոնկեն իրանցից 1000անգամ կարգին տղայա: Ռակով, շաքարով հիվանդին բերդում փտացնում են որ Քոչարյանի դեմ ցուցմունք տա, բայց չի տալիս:
> ...


Դուզն ես ասում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նենց չի, որ ամեն սուտասան թալանչու ասածը վերին ատյանի ճշմարտությունա:


Մի հատ վերին ատյանի ճշմարտություն կա, էտ Քոչարյանի գիրքն ա՝ գրված ռուսերեն, հատուկ Խաբարովսկի ընթերցողների համար։

----------

Progart (28.03.2019), Աթեիստ (28.03.2019)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի հատ վերին ատյանի ճշմարտություն կա, էտ Քոչարյանի գիրքն ա՝ գրված ռուսերեն, հատուկ Խաբարովսկի ընթերցողների համար։


Ռուսերեն ա՞ գրե էդ պռճկվածը

----------

Life (28.03.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ռուսերեն ա՞ գրե էդ պռճկվածը


*Միայն* ռուսերեն ։)

----------

Life (28.03.2019), Շինարար (28.03.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ռուսերեն ա՞ գրե էդ պռճկվածը


Ինչի ուրիշ ի՞նչ լեզվով էր կարող

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մի հատ վերին ատյանի ճշմարտություն կա, էտ Քոչարյանի գիրքն ա՝ գրված ռուսերեն, հատուկ Խաբարովսկի ընթերցողների համար։


Ասում ես ... Փորձեցի Նիկոլի գիրքը գնել բուկինիստում, ամբողջ տպաքանակը սպառվել էր, ասեցի՝ դե լավ, գոնե Քոչարյանի գիրքը տվեք, ասեց՝ էդ էլ ա սաղ սպառվել  :Sad: .

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինչի ուրիշ ի՞նչ լեզվով էր կարող


Մթամ ռուսերեն ինքն ա՞ կարողացել

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մթամ ռուսերեն ինքն ա՞ կարողացել


  Դե գոնե հասկացել ա ինչ ա " գրել "  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասում ես ... Փորձեցի Նիկոլի գիրքը գնել բուկինիստում, ամբողջ տպաքանակը սպառվել էր, ասեցի՝ դե լավ, գոնե Քոչարյանի գիրքը տվեք, ասեց՝ էդ էլ ա սաղ սպառվել .


Դե բուկինիստում Քոչարյանի գրքից մի օրինակ ա եղել, մինչեւ քո մտնելը վարոն առել էր:

----------

Progart (29.03.2019), Բարեկամ (29.03.2019), Գաղթական (29.03.2019), Յոհաննես (29.03.2019)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դե բուկինիստում Քոչարյանի գրքից մի օրինակ ա եղել, մինչեւ քո մտնելը վարոն առել էր:


Փաստորեն իրոք վատ են գործերը․․․

----------


## Chuk

> Չեմ կարծում, որ հոկտեմբերի 27-ի գործը վերաբացվելու ա ․․․
> 
> Էս ամեն ինչով պռոստը քոչարյանին ոտի վրա փչացնում են ․․․շատ տեղին  Որ դաժե էն երկու մանեթով հրապարակներում կապիկություն անողները, ասենք մեր Վարոն, ամաչեն իրանց արած-ասածից, էլ չեմ ասում նժդեհական ՀՀԿական մնացուկները, որոնք հող չհանձնող վոինի համար քամկներն են արունլվա անում, իսկ հիմա պարզվում ա, որ Քոչարյանը վախտին սաղին համոզել ա որ Մեղրին Լաչինով փոխանակելը ցենտր տարբերակ ա։ Ու նենց մեկ-երկու հոգի չեն ասում, ասում ա սպարապետի եղբայր նախկին վարչապետը, նախկին պաշպտանության նախարար, փոխնախարար, զինդատախազ ․․․․ 
> 
> Կարճ ասած ապացուցում են, որ Քոչարյանը շատ պատահական իշխանության եկած շառլատան ա, որը ինչ-որ պահի պատրաստ էր նույնսիկ հայրենիքի դավաճանության։ Մեր մեջ ասած, շատ էլ հավաստի ենթադրություն ա։


Քոչը պատահական չի եկել, այլ կոնկրետ հանցավոր սխեմայով:

----------


## Chuk

Եթե չեք լսել, էսօր էլ Ջհանգիրյանին լսեք: Կարող եք Մատաղիս, բան, էդ սաղ պատմությունները վերհիշել: Ես ինքս Ջհանգիրյանի հետ վիճել եմ տարբեր թեմաներով: Բայց էս խոսացածում խիստ դժվար ա սխալ գտնելը.

----------

Progart (29.03.2019), Varzor (04.04.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ, ոչ մեկը չէր կարող Քոչարյանի հետ վիճել: Անգամ «պռիվետ Ռոբ»-ն ավարտվում էր զուգարանում մինչ մահ ծեծվելով:
Ջհանգիրյանի հետ ես լրջորեն վիճել եմ ու ոչ միայն կենդանի եմ, այլև ուղղակի վտանգ չկար որևէ բռնության ենթարկվելու:

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե չեք լսել, էսօր էլ Ջհանգիրյանին լսեք: Կարող եք Մատաղիս, բան, էդ սաղ պատմությունները վերհիշել: Ես ինքս Ջհանգիրյանի հետ վիճել եմ տարբեր թեմաներով: Բայց էս խոսացածում խիստ դժվար ա սխալ գտնելը


ՄԻ բան սուտ է ասում. Ռուսական Ալֆան Երևան մտել է` ինքս իմ աչքով եմ տեսել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը կալանավայրում սկսել է կարդալ «Leadership» գիրքը




> .....Բայց ես ճշտեցի, որ երեկ ավարտել է Francis Fukuyama «Identity» գիրքը, եւ սկսել է կարդալ *Siemens Says հեղինակի «Leadership» գիրքը*:


Ժողովուրդ, ինչ-որ մեկը խաբա՞ր ա, էս ինչ գիրք ա, ինչի մասին ա, ով ա գրել ․․․․ թե մակակաները էլի մի բան բլթցրել են, յանի մեր երազների տղեն համ էլ սենց լուրջ գրքեր ա կարդում։

Վիդեոն դնենք էլի, գռեյթ լիդեռի ընթերցասիրության մասին։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռուսերեն ա՞ գրե էդ պռճկվածը


Ասում են անգլերեն ավելի լավ ա կարդում, քան ռուսերեն գրում ա  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ասում են անգլերեն ավելի լավ ա կարդում, քան ռուսերեն գրում ա


Գուգլ սըրչ ինչ լիդըրշի՞փ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գուգլ սըրչ ինչ լիդըրշի՞փ։


Էս գիրքը որ գուգլո սըրչ ես անում, գուգլը կախում ա ․․․․

----------

Շինարար (05.04.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական



----------

Progart (05.04.2019), Աթեիստ (05.04.2019), Տրիբուն (05.04.2019)

----------


## Lion

Հեյ գիտի օրեր, իսկ ժամանակն ծաղրում էր գիրքգրողներին...

----------


## Varzor

Ես գրքի հեղինակին գիտեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> ՄԻ բան սուտ է ասում. Ռուսական Ալֆան Երևան մտել է` ինքս իմ աչքով եմ տեսել:


Հա, որ դու տեսել ես, ուրեմն լիքը մարդիկ սուտ են խոսում :ճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես գրքի հեղինակին գիտեմ


Ի՞նչ ա հեղինակը

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը կալանավայրում սկսել է կարդալ «Leadership» գիրքը
> 
> 
> 
> Ժողովուրդ, ինչ-որ մեկը խաբա՞ր ա, էս ինչ գիրք ա, ինչի մասին ա, ով ա գրել ․․․․ թե մակակաները էլի մի բան բլթցրել են, յանի մեր երազների տղեն համ էլ սենց լուրջ գրքեր ա կարդում։


Simon Sinek-ի «Leaders Eat Last»

ուզում ա ասի՝ ինքը որպես լավ լիդեր դեռ չի կերել, քանի որ լիդերները վերջինն են ուտում...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Simon Sinek-ի «Leaders Eat Last»
> 
> ուզում ա ասի՝ ինքը որպես լավ լիդեր դեռ չի կերել, քանի որ լիդերները վերջինն են ուտում...


 :LOL:  Մեկը գոն ասի Քոչին, որ էս տիպի գրքերը համաշխարհային գրականության հիերախիայի ստորին ստիճանին են։ Ասենք, մոնղոլական ազգային հեքիաթների ժողովածուն շատ ավելի լուրջ գրականություն ա, քան էս մոթիվեյշնլ զիբիլիը՝ առաջին կուրսեցի աղջիկների ու մի ձեռքովից երկու ձեռքով ձեռնաշարժության անցնող տղաների համար։

----------

Freeman (06.04.2019), Progart (05.04.2019), Արամ (05.04.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Հա, որ դու տեսել ես, ուրեմն լիքը մարդիկ սուտ են խոսում :ճ


Դե ինչ ասեմ, Ալֆայի դասակի հրամանադարը պարզվեց իմ հին ծանոթն էր, այնլ էլ նախկին երևանաբնակ  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Ի՞նչ ա հեղինակը


???

----------


## Varzor

> ...Ասենք, մոնղոլական ազգային հեքիաթների ժողովածուն շատ ավելի լուրջ գրականություն ա...


Ինքը էդ պիտի որ անգիր իմանա` գենետիկ հիշողությամբ  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պւտինի շնորհավորանքն ու Նազարաբաևի նամակը ոչ մեկի տանձին չէր, Քոչարյանը հեսա եվրոպամետ ա դառնալու, նամակ բան ա գրում այլասերված եվրոպացիներին։   Չի վախու՞մ, որ Շարմազանովն ասի, որ գոմիկ ա։  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մարդը հայերեն գրելու համար թարգմանիչի կաիք ունի, ու իռա ինձիվիդուալ հատկությունները հայերեն ընթըռցողին պիտի թարգմանիչը լավ կամ վատ փոխանցեր՝ իր մասնակցությամբ, կամ առանց։ Ասենք, որ Քոչարյանը սադիստ թալանչի ա, էտ գիտեինք, բայց որ էսքան ադեկվատ չի, էտ իմ համար հայտնագործություն ա։ 

Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը բանտից նոր ուղերձ է հղել




> «Սիրելի՛ բարեկամներ, վերջապես հայտնվեց իմ գրքի հայերեն թարգմանությունը: Ես շատ կցանկանայի, որ գրքի հայերեն եւ ռուսերեն հրատարակությունը լույս տեսնեին միաժամանակ, սակայն, ցավոք, իշխանությունն ամեն ինչ արեց, որպեսզի դա անհնարին լինի: Հայերեն ձեռագրերի վրա ես ստիպված էի աշխատել բանտում՝ համակարգչի եւ այլ տեխնիկական միջոցների բացակայության պայմաններում: *Ես հնարավորություն չունեի շփվելու թարգմանիչների հետ, ինչը խիստ կարեւոր էր նրանց կողմից հեղինակի ինդիվիդուալ հատկությունները հասկանալու համար:* Չնայած այդ դժվարություններին՝ գիրքը հրատարակված է, եւ ես շնորհակալ եմ բոլորին, ով մասնակցեց դրա պատրաստմանը: Ինչպես գիտեք, գրքում վերարտադրված է բազմամյա անցյալի իրադարձություններ եւ նկարագրված են դրանք այն ժամանակների ընկալման տեսակետից»

----------

Life (13.05.2019), Progart (13.05.2019), Varzor (13.05.2019), Վիշապ (17.05.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ցավոք մարտի 1-ի դատը արդարացնում է իմ ամենավատ սպասումները - առաջնակարգ և լավ վճարված փաստաբանները, օգտվելով օրենքի բացերից և իրավիճակի անորոշություններից, թաղում են ամեն ինչ իրավական անորոշ նրբությունների մեջ: Ու սա դեռ հիմնական դատը չէ, այլ ընդամենը՝ կալանքի հարցի քննարկումը: Թեժ ու ծանր է լինելու...

----------


## Varzor

> Ցավոք մարտի 1-ի դատը արդարացնում է իմ ամենավատ սպասումները - առաջնակարգ և լավ վճարված փաստաբանները, օգտվելով օրենքի բացերից և իրավիճակի անորոշություններից, թաղում են ամեն ինչ իրավական անորոշ նրբությունների մեջ: Ու սա դեռ հիմնական դատը չէ, այլ ընդամենը՝ կալանքի հարցի քննարկումը: Թեժ ու ծանր է լինելու...


Լիոն ջան, թատրոնա` կխաղան կավարտեն, կուլիսները կփակվեն

----------


## Lion

Շուտ չի ավարտվի՝ առնվազն: Ու թատրոն էլ չի...

----------

Աթեիստ (16.05.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պաշտպանությունը ահավոր թույլ ա․․․ սկսած նրանից, որ մեկ ասում են բանակը չի խառնվել, մեկ ասում են, զապիսներ կա, որ ցուցարարները կրակել են ավտոների հետևից, դրա համար էլ բանակ ենք բերել, բայց էտ զապիսները տեսել են մենակ Քոչարյանը ու օղորմածիկ Գորիկը։ Վերջացրած նրանով, որ ասում են 0038-բանակի չխառնվելը կանխելու համար ա եղել, բայց չեն կարում ասեն, էտ դեպքում ինչի են զինված խմբեր ստեղծել նույն 0038-ով։ Սաղ պաշտպանությունը կառուցված ա մուտիլովկի ու «Քոչարյանի լավ տղա, դուխով ցենտր նախագ, որի համար Ղարաբաղից ստեղ մարդի են հասել» ֆուֆլոյի վրա։ Վերջում էլ բա, էն առնվազն յոթը ոստիկանության ու բանակի կողմից չեն սպանվել։ Լավ ասենք երեքն են սպանվել, դա ի՞նչ ա մեղքը պակասեցնու՞մ ա։ Կամ, այ խոտեր, տաս տարի իշխանության էիք, սաղ ձեր ձեռն էր, գոնե մի սպանությունը դուք բացահայտեիք, էլի։ Կամ 14 էջ մեղադրանքից երկու էջ ներկայանցնում են ու կախվում են էտ երկու էջից ու հազար անգամ կրկնում են, մնացած 12 էջը մոռանալով։ 

Իմ մոտ տպավորություն ա, որ ինչքան երկար ձգվի դատը, էնքան պաշտպանների քյարն ա։ 

Դատախազի ամփոփիչ ելույթն էլ թաղեց պաշտպաննների երկու օրվա աղմուկը։

----------

Lion (17.05.2019), Progart (17.05.2019), Varzor (17.05.2019), Աթեիստ (17.05.2019), Վիշապ (17.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Շուտ չի ավարտվի՝ առնվազն: Ու թատրոն էլ չի...


Ես չասի, թե շուտ կավարտվի  :Wink: 
Համ էլ նայած, թե "շուտ" ասելով ինչ ժամկետ ի նկատի ունես

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քոչարյանի դատը լրի ցիրք ա։ Նու, կլոունի դատը սենց էլ պիտի լիներ։ Ինչքան ինքը, էնքան էլ իրա ֆան քլաբը  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (18.05.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մնում ա Քոչարյանը էսօր դատարանում Նիկոլի Ես մենակ չեմը արտասանի, ու էտ կլինի վերջը  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Այ սենց, ցավոք արդարանում են իմ ամենավատ կանխատեսումները ՀՀ դատական համակարգի նկատմամբ առ այն, որ Քոչարյանի հետ կապված վերջինս լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի: Այս խմորը, սակայն, դեռ շատ ջուր կվերցնի:

Ամենաառաջնային հետևանքը, որ կանխատեսում եմ, սա պայթեցրեց դատական համակարգը՝ անցումնային արդարադատությունը դառնում է իրական:

Մեկ այլ հետևանք՝ հիմա, ցավոք, ատելության սրացում կգնա Արցախի և արցախցիների նկատմամբ:

----------


## Varzor

> Մեկ այլ հետևանք՝ հիմա, ցավոք, ատելության սրացում կգնա Արցախի և արցախցիների նկատմամբ:


Հիմա կասեք էլի դավադրությունների տեսություն է, բայց դրանում միտում եմ տեսնում:

----------

Lion (18.05.2019)

----------


## Thom

Մի բան ա ինձ մենակ հետաքրքիր։ Ինչքա՞ն ժամանակից Քոչարյանն ու Փաշինյանը տեղերով կփոխվեն։ Իսկ էտ հաստատ լինելու ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նու լիքը բանից բեխաբար կապիկներ կարող ա ծառից ծառ են թռնում, բայց էս որոշումով դատարանը խափանման միջոցը փոխում ա անձնական երաշխավորությամբ, իսկ հիմնավոր կասկածը չի բացառում: Ընդհակառակը, էս որոշումն ասում ա, որ հիմնավոր կասկածը առկայա, բայց դե երկու նախագահ եթե անձնական երաշխավորություն են ներկայացնում երրորդի համար, էս աշխարհի երեսին ոչ մի դատարան չի կարա ասի, որ իրա տանձին չի դա: Նենց որ, շատ նորմալ ա ամեն ինչ, իսկ բուն դատն էլ առջևում ա: 

Իմ միակ վերապահումն էն ա, որ Քոչարյանը կարող ա հելնի ու գնա Ղարաբաղ: Դե յանի Հայաստանից չի փախնում, բայց դե փաստացի ՀՀ տարածքում չի: Այ էս կարող ա անդառնալի սրացումների ու Հայաստան-Արցախ հակասության բերի, ու քանի որ Քոչարյանը սադիստ սրիկայա, իրանից ամեն ինչ սպասելի ա, քանի որ իրա տանձին չի հայրենիքը…

----------

Progart (18.05.2019), Աթեիստ (18.05.2019), Անվերնագիր (18.05.2019), Յոհաննես (18.05.2019), Ներսես_AM (18.05.2019)

----------


## Lion

Միանում եմ...

Որոշ դեպքերում կարող են այլ ծանր հետևանքներ ևս լինել - ամենից առաջ՝ հիմա կտրուկ կակտիվանան իր կողմնակիցները, սակայն, մյուս կողմից էլ, սրան հակառակ կուժեղանա ատելությունն իր ու իր կողմնակիցների դեմ: Այլ հանգամանք - եթե ինքը ասենք գնաց Արցախ և հետ չեկավ, խնդիր է առաջանում Բակոյի ու Արկադիի քրեական պատասխանատվության հետ, որը բազում իրավական և փաստացի խնդիրներ կառաջացնի:

Սա կարծում եմ կարող է նաև ազդել մեղադրական կողմի դիրքերի ամրության վրա:

Եվ վերջապես ամենակարևորը՝ սա կտրուկ կուժեղացնի դիմադրությունը Նիկոլի դեմ, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ Նիկոլն ինքը կարողա, ոնց մոդայա ասել, խույվորի...

Սրացում գնաց...

----------


## Գաղթական

Հետաքրքիրա՝ ՀՀ ավելի ճիշտ ԱՀ  Սահմանադրությունը արգելում ա՞ մեղադրյալի մասնակցությունը նախագահական ընտրություններին:

----------

Varzor (18.05.2019)

----------


## Lion

Չի արգելում - ընտրական իրավունքից անձը զրկվում է միայն օրինական ուժի մեջ մտած դատավճռով:

----------

Varzor (18.05.2019), Գաղթական (18.05.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Չի արգելում - ընտրական իրավունքից անձը զրկվում է միայն օրինական ուժի մեջ մտած դատավճռով:


Ի նկատի ունեի որպես թեկնածու մասնակցությունը:

----------


## Lion

Խնդիր չկա, սակայն պարոն Քոչարյանը կարող է խնդիր ունենալ քաղաքացիության և մշտական բնակության հետ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իմ համար ավելի կարևոր ա, որ ապօրինի հարստացածների գույքի բռնագանձման օրենքը շուտ ընդունեն, Քոչարյանի ու տղեքի ձեռից սաղ առնեն, տենամ քանի հոգի ա դրանից հետա դատարանի դեմը Քոչարյանի համար ոռը ճղելու։

----------

Varzor (18.05.2019), Ուլուանա (20.05.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Խնդիր չկա, սակայն պարոն Քոչարյանը կարող է խնդիր ունենալ քաղաքացիության և մշտական բնակության հետ...


ՀՀ քաղաքացին չի կարո՞ղ առաջադրվել Արցախում:

----------


## Lion

Իհարկե չի կարող:

----------


## Lion

Բայց ստեղ մի իրավական լրջագույն կազուս կա - բոցն էնա, որ... սաղ Արցախի քաղաքացիները հենց ՀՀ անձնագիր ունեն: Նույն Բակոն և Արկադին երկու օր առաջ հենց ՀՀ անձնագրեր ներկայացրին: Դե հիմա արի ու իրավական էս հարցը լուծիր...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իհարկե չի կարող:


Տես ինչ ա ասում.

----------

Varzor (19.05.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

Ի՜նչա ասում է...




> Արցախի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրություն
> 
> Հոդված 47
> 
> 5. Արցախի Հանրապետության քաղաքացին չի կարող զրկվել քաղաքա­ցիությունից: Արցախի Հանրապետության քաղաքացին չի կարող զրկվել քաղաքացիությունը փոխելու իրավունքից:

----------

Varzor (19.05.2019)

----------


## Lion

Արցախի Հանրապետության քաղաքացին ՀՀ անձնագիր ունի...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Արցախի Հանրապետության քաղաքացին ՀՀ անձնագիր ունի...


Դե կացության խնդիրն էլ հեսա Բաբայանի դատով կլուծեն կեթա:
Մտքներին տեղ լինի:

Մարդու մեջքին 2 նախագահ են կանգնած, ինչի մասինա խոսքը ))

----------


## Lion

Աստված չանի Արցախը դեմ տան - կսրբվեն կգնան, հետքներն էլ չի մնա...

----------

Varzor (18.05.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական



----------

Lion (19.05.2019), Varzor (19.05.2019), Աթեիստ (19.05.2019), Տրիբուն (19.05.2019)

----------


## Lion

Դատաիրավական բարեփոխումները պտի էս տղին ու Երվանդ Վարոսյանին հանձնել...

----------

Աթեիստ (19.05.2019), Տրիբուն (19.05.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը կարեւոր հայտարարություն կանի դատաիրավական համակարգի վերաբերյալ

----------

Varzor (19.05.2019)

----------


## Lion

Ի՞նչ կլինի, կարծիքներ ասեք:

Ես կարծում եմ՝ հայտարարություն կանի անցումնային արդարարդատության անցնելու, վերջինիս ինստիտուցիոնալ տեսք տալու  գործընթաց սկսելու և եվրոպական երկրներին ի վերջո այդ հարցով դիմում հղելու մասին: Գործընթացը կավարտվի հանրաքվեով:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Առավոտյան ժամը 08.30-ից արգելափակում ենք հանրապետության՝ առանց բացառության բոլոր դատարանների ելքերն ու մուտքերը, այնպես, որ ոչ ոք ներս չմտնի:
> Ժամը 12.00-ին իմ ելույթը հեռարձակվում է ուղիղ եթերում:


Վաբշե չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչ ա ուզում անի։

----------

Progart (19.05.2019), Varzor (19.05.2019), Ներսես_AM (19.05.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վաբշե չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչ ա ուզում անի։


Նցած տարի մարտի վերջին, երբ սկսեց Գյումրիից քայլել, ես էլ չէի պատկերացնում թե ինչ ա ուզում անի։ Իտոգում՝ արեց։ Նենց որ, ես չվստահելու պատճառ չեմ տեսնում։

----------

Աթեիստ (19.05.2019), Ներսես_AM (19.05.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես չասի չեմ վստահում ։)
Բայց վաբշե չեմ պատկերացնում, ինչպես և անցած տարի մարտի վերջին  :LOL:

----------

Progart (19.05.2019), Ներսես_AM (19.05.2019), Տրիբուն (19.05.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես չասի չեմ վստահում ։)
> Բայց վաբշե չեմ պատկերացնում, ինչպես և անցած տարի մարտի վերջին


Սենց արագի մեջ նայում եմ հհկ-քոչարյանական շունուշնգյալի բարձրացրած վայնասունին, ու ջոգում եմ, որ ուրեմն ճիշտ ա անում:

----------

Lion (19.05.2019), Varzor (19.05.2019), Աթեիստ (19.05.2019), Ներսես_AM (19.05.2019)

----------


## Lion

Իրավական առումով - սխալ, բայց ոչ հանցավոր, սա քաղաքական գործչի հայտարարություն է:

Ռեալ-քաղաքական առումով - ճիշտ: Հեղափոխությունը պետք է ավարտել

Քաղաքական առումով - սխալների ուղղման փորձ: Այս մեկ տարին պետք չէր կորցնել:

----------

Varzor (19.05.2019), Աթեիստ (19.05.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

GoT-ին վաղը գլուխը պատին ա տվել ...

----------

Lion (19.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> GoT-ին ...


Էդ ինչա? Կամ ովա?

----------


## Lion

Չգիտի... Այ քեեեզ բաննն...

----------


## Varzor

> Չգիտի... Այ քեեեզ բաննն...


Դե գիտես, դու ասա: Ջուջլն ինչ ասես բերումա, բայց ամենաշատը ինչ-որ Game of Thrones ֆենթըզի սերիալ: Էդ ինչ կապ ունի Նիկոլայ 3-րդ ի հետ ?

----------


## Lion

Հենց ինքնա, ապեր - աղմուկով ու մեծ հույսերով սկսված, բայց վերջում տափակացած մի սերիալ, որտեղ սաղ իրար սպանում են հանուն իշխանության ու փողի, լիքը սեքս, բռնություն, ոչ մի լավ կամ վատ հերոս չկա, սաղ անակնկալ մեռնում են: Վոբշըմ...

----------

Varzor (20.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Հենց ինքնա, ապեր - աղմուկով ու մեծ հույսերով սկսված, բայց վերջում տափակացած մի սերիալ, որտեղ սաղ իրար սպանում են հանուն իշխանության ու փողի, լիքը սեքս, բռնություն, ոչ մի լավ կամ վատ հերոս չկա, սաղ անակնկալ մեռնում են: Վոբշըմ...


Էդ կինոյի սցենարը  մեր քաղաքական դաշտից են վերցրել?  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (20.05.2019), Lion (20.05.2019)

----------


## Lion

> GoT-ին վաղը գլուխը պատին ա տվել ...


Սենսեյն էդա ասում, էլի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նախագահը շատ զուսպ ու կոռեկտ արտահայտվել ա, մալադեց։ 

Դե իսկ ԲԴԽ հայտարարությունից լրիվ պարզ ա դառնում, որ իրանք էլ գիտեն իրանց կերած քաքերի չափը ու որ ամեն ինչ շատ ճիշտ ա արվում, ու իրանա վաղուց պիտի հեռացած լինեին։  

Իսկ մնացած, դաշնակ-հհկ-քոչարյան շպանան բնականաբար պիտի յանի առյուծ կտրած իրա վերջին բեկորները փրկելու փորձեր անի ․․ նորմալ ա, ես լուրջ չէի վերաբերվի դրանց։

----------

Varzor (20.05.2019), Աթեիստ (20.05.2019), Շինարար (20.05.2019)

----------


## Jarre

> Սենց արագի մեջ նայում եմ հհկ-քոչարյանական շունուշնգյալի բարձրացրած վայնասունին, ու ջոգում եմ, որ ուրեմն ճիշտ ա անում:


Տրիբուն եղբայր, ես էլ եմ «վայնասուն» բարձրացրել, բայց նշածդ ՀՀԿ-ական կամ Քոչարյան-ական շունուշնգյալի մեջ չեմ մտնում  :Tongue:  
Բայց ինձ մի այլ կարգի չի դզում իրա հարցերը լուծելու ձևերը։ Էդ քուչայավարի հարցերը լուծելու վիճակը հանվում դրվում ա որպես պետական քաղաքականություն վարելու միջոց։ Ահավոր սխալ կոչ եմ համարում իրա արածը։ Էլ դատարանների վրա ճնշումը, սահմանադրական կարգը խախտելը ո՞նց ա լինում։ Բացատրեք հասարակ միջին վիճակագրական քաղաքացուս։

----------

Thom (20.05.2019), Varzor (20.05.2019)

----------


## Chuk

Մի տեսակ հակառակորդ ճամբարի քարտեզն ա ուրվագծվում, իսկ Վիտալի Բալասանյանի ավտոն զենք-զինամթերք ստուգելու համար կանգնացնելը հուշում ա, որ շատ ավելի լուրջ պրոցես ա գնում, քան կարող էինք սպասել:

----------

Varzor (20.05.2019)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Տրիբուն եղբայր, ես էլ եմ «վայնասուն» բարձրացրել, բայց նշածդ ՀՀԿ-ական կամ Քոչարյան-ական շունուշնգյալի մեջ չեմ մտնում  
> Բայց ինձ մի այլ կարգի չի դզում իրա հարցերը լուծելու ձևերը։ Էդ քուչայավարի հարցերը լուծելու վիճակը հանվում դրվում ա որպես պետական քաղաքականություն վարելու միջոց։ Ահավոր սխալ կոչ եմ համարում իրա արածը։ Էլ դատարանների վրա ճնշումը, սահմանադրական կարգը խախտելը ո՞նց ա լինում։ Բացատրեք հասարակ միջին վիճակագրական քաղաքացուս։


Երկար տարներ սահմանադրական կարգը բռնաբարվել է ու առանց նմանատիպ լուծումների չես կարա վերականգնես,ավելի շուտ պետք էր անել,բայց դե ուշ լինի նուշ լինի

----------

Progart (20.05.2019), Varzor (20.05.2019), Տրիբուն (20.05.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն եղբայր, ես էլ եմ «վայնասուն» բարձրացրել, բայց նշածդ ՀՀԿ-ական կամ Քոչարյան-ական շունուշնգյալի մեջ չեմ մտնում  
> Բայց ինձ մի այլ կարգի չի դզում իրա հարցերը լուծելու ձևերը։ Էդ քուչայավարի հարցերը լուծելու վիճակը հանվում դրվում ա որպես պետական քաղաքականություն վարելու միջոց։ Ահավոր սխալ կոչ եմ համարում իրա արածը։ Էլ դատարանների վրա ճնշումը, սահմանադրական կարգը խախտելը ո՞նց ա լինում։ Բացատրեք հասարակ միջին վիճակագրական քաղաքացուս։


Ես սենց եմ պատկերացնում, ընկեր ․․․․ սահմանադրությունը ոտից գլուխ տարիներով փաթեթավորածները երբ սկսում են իրանք հղում տալ սահմանդրությանը, ուրեմն սահմանադրությունը վերածել են զավեշտի։ Այլ բան չի մնում, քան սահմանադրությունը ոտնահարածներին ցույց տալ իրանց իսկական տեղը։ Երբ դատարանը սահմանադրությամբ իրան տրված իրավունքը՝ արդարադատությունը, չի իարականցնում կամ իրականացնում ա կամային ձևով, ինքը իրան դուրս ա դնում սահմանադրական իրավունքից։

----------

Varzor (20.05.2019), Շինարար (20.05.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի տեսակ հակառակորդ ճամբարի քարտեզն ա ուրվագծվում․․․


Փնթի քարտեզ ա, ապեր ․․․․ որին մի սանտիմ գետնից կտրես, տակը տոննաներով քաք ա։

----------


## Վիշապ

ԼՂՀ նախագահից երաշխավորագիր ընդունելը ՀՀ դատավորի կողմից վայթե քաղաքական էլեմենտներ ա պարունակում ու վայթե դրանով խախտում է ՀՀ Սահամանդրությունը:
ԼՂՀ նախագահը չի կարող երաշխավորել ՀՀ քաղաքացու համար որպես ԼՂՀ նախագահ, համենայն դեպս Բակոն վայթե երաշխավորագրի տակ մակագրել է՝ ԼՂՀ նախագահ, 
ինչը հստակ ինտերպրետացվում է որպես այլ պետության խառնվել ՀՀ դատական գործին անկախ նրանից, թե էդ պետությունը ինչ ստատուս ունի: 
Պրոբլեմն էն ա, որ դրանով պիտի զբաղվի բարձրագույն դատական խորհուրդը՝ Գագիկ Հարությունյանի նախագահությամբ, իսկ վերջինս ՌՔ-ի հետ նույն տաշտի մեջ ա առնվազն մարտի 1-ի առումով: 
Սրանց հարցերը վաղուց պիտի լուծվեին… Անցումային արդարադատության իրականացւմը ուշացնում են ընգերները, ինչքան մզմզան, էդքան վատ վերջանալու ռիսկերը մեծանում են:

----------

boooooooom (20.05.2019), Varzor (20.05.2019), Տրիբուն (20.05.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Փնթի քարտեզ ա, ապեր ․․․․ որին մի սանտիմ գետնից կտրես, տակը տոննաներով քաք ա։


Դե զուտ հետաքրքրության իմաստով եմ գրում: Անչափ հետաքրքիր արագ-արագ արվող հայտարարությունների տերերին ու ոճաբանությանը հետևելը:

Վաղը կարևոր օր ա՝ էդ քաքը վերջապես վերջնական մաքրելու ճանապարհին:

----------

boooooooom (20.05.2019), Շինարար (20.05.2019), Տրիբուն (20.05.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե զուտ հետաքրքրության իմաստով եմ գրում: Անչափ հետաքրքիր արագ-արագ արվող հայտարարությունների տերերին ու ոճաբանությանը հետևելը:


Մնում ա Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի աջակիցների ակումբը հայտարարություն անի ․․․․ ռուսերեն  :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (20.05.2019), Chuk (20.05.2019), Progart (20.05.2019), Varzor (20.05.2019), Աթեիստ (20.05.2019), Շինարար (20.05.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայաստանի ամենամեծ պրոբլեմը եղել ու դեռ մնում է այն, որ երկրում խելոք, մտահոգ դեմքերով, կաստումներով լիքը դեգենեռատներ կան, որ իրենց կաշվից ու ստամոքսից էն կողմ ուրիշ բան չեն պատկերացնում, ու վերջին 30 տարում սնվել են թալանչիական համակարգից: Ու սրանց լիարժեք փոխարինող սերունդը վայթե դեռ լրիվ չի էլ կազմավորվել, հիմա նույնիսկ չգիտենք, թե էս դատավորներին տեսականորեն ռադ անելուց հետո երկրում պատրաստի, ռացիոնալ արժեհամակարգի կրող դատավորների թեկնածուներ կա՞ն, թե չկան:
Այսինքն, կարճ ասած, համար մեկ խնդիրը դեռ մնացել է անբարոյականությունը (անազնվություն, կարճատեսություն, դեբիլություն...), կամ վերջինիս տեսակարար քաշը: 
Սենց տարբեր հայտարարություններ եմ կարդում, տարբեր կայքերում, ու չեմ չոկում էսքան թերմացք որտեղից: 
Անցումային արդարադատությունը պիտի նոր ընտրված ԱԺ-ի առաջին ու հիմնական խնդիրը լիներ, տարբեր Ճ նշականության «բարեփոխումային» լոլոների վրա ժամանակ ծախսելու փոխարեն:

----------

boooooooom (20.05.2019), Varzor (20.05.2019), Աթեիստ (20.05.2019), Ձայնալար (20.05.2019), Տրիբուն (20.05.2019)

----------


## Jarre

@Յոհաննես, @Տրիբուն, շնորհակալություն պատասխանների համար։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բլյաաաաաա

Նուժելի ?

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ճի՞շտ եմ սաղ հասկացել։

Առավոտը էս լուրն ա տարածվում․

Քոչարյանը մինչև որոշման հրապարակումը տեղյակ է եղել իր ազատ արձակման մասին. որոշումը գրել են Վերաքննիչ Դատարանի երեք դատավորներ




> Վերոնշյալ անձիք սկզբում *որոշել են կասեցնել Քոչարյանի գործի քննությունը և գործը ուղարկել Սահմանադրական Դատարան*, որպեսզի Սահմանադրական Դատարանը որոշի թե արդյոք Քոչարյանի գործողությունների արդյունքում Սահմանադրական կարգը տապալվել է թե ոչ:


Հետո, Քոչարյանի պաշտպանները հայտարարում են, որ դա լկտի սուտ ա; 

Իրիկունը պարզվում ա, որ 

Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի և մյուսների գործով վարույթը կասեցվել է ուղարկվել Սահմանադրական դատարան

Բլին, էս նատուռի կայֆավատ ա սաղիս վրա։

----------

Varzor (20.05.2019), Աթեիստ (20.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Բլին, էս նատուռի կայֆավատ ա սաղիս վրա։


Ցավոք, սա դեռ ծաղիկներն են։

----------


## Varzor

Փաստորեն Նոր տարվա նվեր են նախապատրաստում՝ կես տարուց ավել օրինական ձգձգում  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Ցավոք այն, ինչի վրա զարմանում եք, ես տեսնում էի դեռ անցած տարի այս ժամանակ, քանի որ լավ գիտեի ՀՀ դատական համակարգի բացերը և այն, թե ինչպես է հնարավոր, ցանկության դեպքում խաղալով դրա վրա, սաբոտաժ կազմակերպել: Դրա համար էլ ասում էի՝ Քոչարյանին "մարսել" մեր դատական համակարգը հնարավոր է պատրաստ չէ:

----------


## Varzor

Էս արդեն լրիվ ռսական ցինիզմնա
«Սիստեմա» ԲՖԿ-ն առաջարկել է Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին ներառել Տնօրենների խորհրդի կազմում

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էս արդեն լրիվ ռսական ցինիզմնա
> «Սիստեմա» ԲՖԿ-ն առաջարկել է Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին ներառել Տնօրենների խորհրդի կազմում


Բայց Քոչարյանը միշտա եղել էդ ընկերության տնօրենների խորհրդի կազմում:
ՈՒ ամեն տարի, խորհրդի կազմը վերահաստատելուց, իրեն էլ են ընտրում:

Էս նյուզ էյեմն էլա աչքիս շարքից դուրս գալիս..
Կամ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի պակաս ունեն, կամ էլ՝ սադրելու ձգտում:

----------


## Varzor

> Բայց Քոչարյանը միշտա եղել էդ ընկերության տնօրենների խորհրդի կազմում:
> ՈՒ ամեն տարի, խորհրդի կազմը վերահաստատելուց, իրեն էլ են ընտրում:
> 
> Էս նյուզ էյեմն էլա աչքիս շարքից դուրս գալիս..
> Կամ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի պակաս ունեն, կամ էլ՝ սադրելու ձգտում:


Խնդիրը նրա մեջա, որ վերահաստատվում է մի անձ, ում մեղադրում են պետության և ազգի դեմ հանցանք գործելու մեջ: ԱՅսինքն ռսները ևս մեկ անգամ ցույց են տալիս, որ թքած ունեն: Էդ տարբերակում Քոչը դառնումա Սաֆարով:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Խնդիրը նրա մեջա, որ վերահաստատվում է մի անձ, ում մեղադրում են պետության և ազգի դեմ հանցանք գործելու մեջ: ԱՅսինքն ռսները ևս մեկ անգամ ցույց են տալիս, որ թքած ունեն: Էդ տարբերակում Քոչը դառնումա Սաֆարով:


Լավ էլի ))

----------


## Varzor

> Լավ էլի ))


Ինչի? համեմատելի չի?  Ով գիտի Սաֆարովից բեթարա դառնում, քանի որ ոչ մեկ խլված կյանքի պատասխանատվույթուն է կրում:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինչի? համեմատելի չի?  Ով գիտի Սաֆարովից բեթարա դառնում, քանի որ ոչ մեկ խլված կյանքի պատասխանատվույթուն է կրում:


Ընկեր, ես չեմ ջոգում, թե ոնց ես հաջողացնում զուգահեռ տանել Քոչարյանի ու Սաֆարովի մեջ՝ շրջանցելով Հիտլերին, բայց սենց պատասխանեմ.

Նախ, էմոցիաները մի կողմ թողնելով, փաստենք, որ Քոչարյանի մեղքը դեռ ապացուցված չի:
Դատն էլ դեռ հարցականի տակ են գցել:
Բայց նույնիսկ եթե ինքն արդեն նստած լիներ, ով ուզեր կարար կամայական ընկերության տնօրենների խորհրդում իրան հաստատեր:
Ո՞Ւմ ա դա քորում..

Երկրորդ.
նենց ա ներկայացվում՝ իբր դա ինչ-որ սաբոտաժ էր ռուսների կողմից Հայաստանի դեմ:
Իսկ տենց հայտարարություններից առաջ արդեն ստուգվել ա՞, թե ինչա կապում Քոչարյանին Եվտուշենկոյի հետ ու ինչ կապ ունի ընդհանրապես էդ բիզնեսը՝ միջազգային հարաբերություններում:

Երրորդ.
Պուտինը Քոչարյանի հետ իրար, քիչ էր մնում, մարտի 8-ն էլ շնորհավորեին:
Օքեյ:
Ինքը մեծ ձեռժավայի առաջնորդ ա ու շատ ծիծաղելի կլիներ, եթե իրան Հայաստանի ժողովրդավարությունն ու արդարությունն ավելի շատ հուզեին, քան իր երկրի ու իր սեփական շահերը:
Իսկ իր երկրի շահերից բխում ա, որ Հայաստանն իրենց ազդեցության գոտում մնա:
Վերջիվերջո իրենց վերջին ու միակ հենակետն ա մնացել տարածաշրջանում:
Հետևաբար և իրան ավելի ձեռ կտար, եթե ՀՀ ղեկավարն էլ իրենից շատ ավելի շատ կախված լիներ:
ՈՒ իհարկե իրենք 2 ձեռքով կողմ կլինեին Քոչարյանի, Սերժի, Ժիլետի կամ էլի էդ կարգի ինչ-որ թեկնածուի:
Բայց վստավկեն արել են առաջինի վրա, քանի որ դրանցից ամենաթափովն ու պոտենցիալովն ինքն ա:

ՈՒ այնուամենայնիվ ոչ մի տեսանելի ապացույց չկա, թե ՌԴ-ն խառնվում ա ՀՀ ներքին կյանքի զարգացումներին:
Նիկոլի ճիշտ ժամանակին ճիշտ գործողությունների արդյունքում էր, որ ռուսը չխառնվեց Հայաստանյան նախորդ տարվա իրադարձություններին:
Որովհետև հավատաց ու համոզվեց, որ նոր իշխանությունները չեն պատրաստվում Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքական կուրսը փոխել:

ՈՒ մեզ սկզբունքորեն պետք էլ չի էդ կուրսը փոխել:
Ի՞նչը ինչի հետ փոխենք:
Մեզ պետք ա գլոբալ իմաստով սաղի հետ լավ լինենք ու սաղի հետ խաղանք:
ՈՒ տենց էլ արվում ա:

Ձեռի հետ էլ մանրից նոր իրողություն ունենք.
Ոչ թե մեր երկրի առաջնորդին են, քութիկի պես, վերջին պահին կանչում ծանրաձողի մոտ ու ստիպում մի գիշերում պետության աշխարհաքաղաքական կուրսը փոխել, այլ՝ Նիկոլի չուզենալուց կախված, օրինակ, ՀԱՊԿ գլխավոր քարտուղարին էս մի տարի ա չեն կարողանում հաստատել, իսկ Միրզոյանն էլ գնում Դումայի ամբիոնից սաղի վրա մունաթ ա գալիս ու սաղ գլուխները կախ լսում են:


Ասենք մեր ուզածն ի՞նչ ա, որ տրվենք հայ-ռուսական հարաբերություններում մեծ ու հաստ սեպ խրել փորձող ինչ-ինչ ուժերի հոսանքներին...

----------

Արշակ (25.05.2019)

----------


## Varzor

Քոչարյանի մեղքը դատարանի ապցուցումով չի, որ ընդունելի է: Մենք էդ մարդու ղեկավարած երկրում 10 տարի ապրել ենք` էդքանը մեզ հերիքա, որ հասկանանք իրա հանցագործ լինելը, ուղղակիմեղքի ծավալի մեծության մասին կարող է և լիարժեք ինֆորմացիա չունենք: Հայ-ռուսական հարաբերությունները միշտ էլ եղել են միակողմանի` ուժեղի և թույլի, մեծի և փոքրի հարաբերություն: էդտեղ սեպ խրելը շաաատ դժվարա, մենակ եթե խրողը մեկ այլ մեծ չլինի  :Wink:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Քոչարյանի մեղքը դատարանի ապցուցումով չի, որ ընդունելի է: Մենք էդ մարդու ղեկավարած երկրում 10 տարի ապրել ենք` էդքանը մեզ հերիքա, որ հասկանանք իրա հանցագործ լինելը, ուղղակիմեղքի ծավալի մեծության մասին կարող է և լիարժեք ինֆորմացիա չունենք:


Ճիշտ ես:
Բա ռուսնե՞րն ինչ մեղք ունեն..





> Հայ-ռուսական հարաբերությունները միշտ էլ եղել են միակողմանի` ուժեղի և թույլի, մեծի և փոքրի հարաբերություն: էդտեղ սեպ խրելը շաաատ դժվարա, մենակ եթե խրողը մեկ այլ մեծ չլինի


Լավ:
Դե հիմա դատիր ինքդ՝ թե ինչ դրսի ու ներսի ուժեր կան, ում ձեռնտու է հայերի մոտ հակառուսական տրամադրությունների տարածումը ու ինչ հետևանքների դա կարող է բերել..

----------


## Varzor

> Ճիշտ ես:
> Բա ռուսնե՞րն ինչ մեղք ունեն..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Լավ:
> Դե հիմա դատիր ինքդ՝ թե ինչ դրսի ու ներսի ուժեր կան, ում ձեռնտու է հայերի մոտ հակառուսական տրամադրությունների տարածումը ու ինչ հետևանքների դա կարող է բերել..


Քոչարյանը ԽՍՀՄ կեղտոտ համակարգի ծնած կադրն է` ռուսները մեղք չունեն  :Wink: 

Ամեն ինչ այնքան միանշան չէ, որքան կարծում ես:
Խոսքս զուտ նրա մասին էր, որ ցանկացած հեղինակություն պահող կազմակերպություն կխուսափեր իր տնօրենների շարքերում տեսնել մի մարդու, որը մեղադրվում է նման ծանր հանցանքներում: Հակառակ դեպքում ուղղակի թքածական վերաբերմումքա, իսկ թե դա ինչ ընկերություն է, կարող ես ինքնուրույն էլ պրպտել համացանցը  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

Այն ամենի համար, ինչ մեզ հետ տեղի է ունեցել և տեղի է ունենում, ամենամեծ մեղավորը մենք ենք:
Մինչև դա չհասկանանք, չընդունենք ու չփորձենք շտկվել` ոչ մի էական բանի չենք հասնի, էլ չեմ ասում հետը թացի մասին

----------


## Chuk

Էս հեռախոսազրույցի մոնտաժված տարբերակով էին հասարակությանը մանիպուլացնում: Կարող ա սա էլ ոմանց դուրը չգա, բայց կարաք գտնեք, նայեք մոնտաժված տարբերակն ու տեսնել, թե ինչ ստոր մանիպուլյացիա էին անում.

----------

Progart (04.06.2019), Varzor (04.06.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Էս հեռախոսազրույցի մոնտաժված տարբերակով էին հասարակությանը մանիպուլացնում: Կարող ա սա էլ ոմանց դուրը չգա, բայց կարաք գտնեք, նայեք մոնտաժված տարբերակն ու տեսնել, թե ինչ ստոր մանիպուլյացիա էին անում.


Չուկ ջան, լսելուց հետո մոտս այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ խոսողը ԼՏՊ-ն չէ։ Էն մոնտաժված էլ լսելուց նույն կարծիքն է եղել մոտս։
Բնավ ես այդքան մեծ փորձ չունեմ ԼՏՊ-ի լեքսիկոնը, ձայնի տեմբրն ու ինտոնացիաները, առավել ևս հեռախոսզրույցները լսելու, բայց որոշ բառեր ԻՀԿ իր լեքսիկոնից չեն, որոշ բառեր այլ ինտոնացիաներով են արտասանվում ու մեկ էլ "ժ" տառի արտասանությունը չի բռնում։

Ու էդ պարագայում կարծում եմ, որ դա ոչ թե մոնտաժված տարբերակ է եղել, այլ բառիս բուն իմաստով ֆալսիֆիկցիա։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Էս հեռախոսազրույցի մոնտաժված տարբերակով էին հասարակությանը մանիպուլացնում: Կարող ա սա էլ ոմանց դուրը չգա, բայց կարաք գտնեք, նայեք մոնտաժված տարբերակն ու տեսնել, թե ինչ ստոր մանիպուլյացիա էին անում.


էս մեկն էլ ոնց որ մոնտաժած։ Ամեն Էկրանը փոխելուց ոնց որ խշշոցը կորում ա հետո հետ ա գալիս։ 
Իսկ բովանդակությունը հեչ չդզեց։ 10 հոգի մարդ ա մահացել նենց ուրախ տոնով են խոսում, ոնց որ հենց դրան էլ սպասում էին էս երկու շաբաթ ա։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, լսելուց հետո մոտս այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ խոսողը ԼՏՊ-ն չէ։ Էն մոնտաժված էլ լսելուց նույն կարծիքն է եղել մոտս։
> Բնավ ես այդքան մեծ փորձ չունեմ ԼՏՊ-ի լեքսիկոնը, ձայնի տեմբրն ու ինտոնացիաները, առավել ևս հեռախոսզրույցները լսելու, բայց որոշ բառեր ԻՀԿ իր լեքսիկոնից չեն, որոշ բառեր այլ ինտոնացիաներով են արտասանվում ու մեկ էլ "ժ" տառի արտասանությունը չի բռնում։
> 
> Ու էդ պարագայում կարծում եմ, որ դա ոչ թե մոնտաժված տարբերակ է եղել, այլ բառիս բուն իմաստով ֆալսիֆիկցիա։


Բնօրինակն ա:

----------


## Chuk

> էս մեկն էլ ոնց որ մոնտաժած։ Ամեն Էկրանը փոխելուց ոնց որ խշշոցը կորում ա հետո հետ ա գալիս։ 
> Իսկ բովանդակությունը հեչ չդզեց։ 10 հոգի մարդ ա մահացել նենց ուրախ տոնով են խոսում, ոնց որ հենց դրան էլ սպասում էին էս երկու շաբաթ ա։


Քրեական գործին կցված տարբերակն ա: Հավանաբար նորից ոչ ամբողջական: Բայց որում ակնհայտ կեղծիքը բացակայում ա, երբ մի դրվագում ասված խոսքը այլ կոնտեքստով կպցված ա մի ուրիշ դրվագի:

----------


## Varzor

> Բնօրինակն ա:


Դե ինձ մոտ բնօրինակի տպավարություն չթողեց։
Եթե դու վստահ ես, ուրեմն ուղղակի տպավորությունս է սխալ։

Հ․Գ․
 :Think:  բայց ոնց կարա Չուկը վստահ լինի, եթե ինքը չի ձայնագրել ․․․

----------

Tiger29 (05.06.2019)

----------


## Chuk

> Դե ինձ մոտ բնօրինակի տպավարություն չթողեց։
> Եթե դու վստահ ես, ուրեմն ուղղակի տպավորությունս է սխալ։
> 
> Հ․Գ․
>  բայց ոնց կարա Չուկը վստահ լինի, եթե ինքը չի ձայնագրել ․․․


Եթե պապին ասում ա, հա, սա իմ խոսացածն ա, կարո՞ղ եմ վստահ լինել, թե՞ չէ ))

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե պապին ասում ա, հա, սա իմ խոսացածն ա, կարո՞ղ եմ վստահ լինել, թե՞ չէ ))


Դու հաստատ ինձանից լավ կիմանաս ))

Ամեն դեպքում, "մոնտաժված արդարադատությունը" հեչ լավ տեղ չի տանում։

----------


## Գաղթական

https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=2443908409162364

----------

Varzor (27.06.2019)

----------


## Gayl

Դե սաղս էլ գիտենք սրա նման "տղերքը" որ տեսակին են պատկանում, դրա համար սրանք պիտի սենց թշվառ կյանքով ապրեն, որ չջոկես տունա, թե գոմ?

----------

Lion (27.06.2019), Varzor (27.06.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դե սաղս էլ գիտենք սրա նման "տղերքը" որ տեսակին են պատկանում, դրա համար սրանք պիտի սենց թշվառ կյանքով ապրեն, որ չջոկես տունա, թե գոմ?


Ցավն էն ա, որ մարդիկ կան՝ ով մենակ 10.000 դրամի համար չի սենց խոսում:

Էն որ 90-ականներին ասում էին կրթության հերը մի անիծեք, մեղք ա էս ժողովուրդը՝ կդեգրադացվի, այ էս օրվա համար էին ասում..

Դե հիմա արի 20-25 տարի սպասի, մինչև ժողովուրդը նորից ելման դիրքի գա...

----------

Gayl (27.06.2019), Lion (27.06.2019), Varzor (27.06.2019)

----------


## Lion

Էրեկ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի դատապաշտպանը *անբարոյական* արարք թույլ տվեց: 

Արցախը Հայաստան է և *վերջ*, Արցախը նվաճողների կողմից գծագրված ԼՂԻՄ կոչված աբսուրդը չէ և *վերջ:*

----------

Varzor (16.08.2019), Գաղթական (15.08.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էրեկ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի դատապաշտպանը *անբարոյական* արարք թույլ տվեց: 
> 
> Արցախը Հայաստան է և *վերջ*, Արցախը նվաճողների կողմից գծագրված ԼՂԻՄ կոչված աբսուրդը չէ և *վերջ:*


Նենց կուզենայի Բակո-Արկադի դուետի դեմքի արտահայտությունը տեսնել՝ էդ փաստաբանի բլթը լսելիս..

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ինչ ա ասել, թեթևի մեջ գուգլեցի բան չգտա բացի «Արցախի ՊԲ–ից ոչ մի զինվոր չի բերվել Երևան»

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինչ ա ասել, թեթևի մեջ գուգլեցի բան չգտա բացի «Արցախի ՊԲ–ից ոչ մի զինվոր չի բերվել Երևան»


Ասում ա.




> Լրագրողի հարցին, թե ազատագրված շրջանները չե՞ք համարում Արցախի Հանրապետության մաս, փաստաբանը պատասխանել է. «Արցախի Հանրապետության մաս այդ տարածքները չեն կարող համարվել ապրիորի»:

----------


## Varzor

> Ասում ա.


Կախել, գնդակահարել, կամ էլ երկուսը միասին  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Կախել, գնդակահարել, կամ էլ երկուսը միասին


Կարելի ա 1 շաբաթ գյուղական զուգարանի հորի մեջ պահել, ընդ որում՝ օգտագործման ակտիվ փուլում գտնվող հորի..

----------


## Varzor

> Կարելի ա 1 շաբաթ գյուղական զուգարանի հորի մեջ պահել, ընդ որում՝ օգտագործման ակտիվ փուլում գտնվող հորի..


Չեղավ, դա ժողովրդավարակն ձևւ չի  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Կարճ ասեմ՝ ինչ եղավ, իհարկե, առանց դեռևս որոշումը կարդալու:

ՀՀ քրեական դատավարության օրենսգրքի 135-րդ հոդվածը թողնվեց նույնը, այս մասով խնդիր չկա, ամեն ինչ կմնա նույնը:

Խոսքը վերաբերում է ՀՀ քրեական դատավարության օրենսգրքի 35-րդ հոդվածին, որը սահմանում է քրեական գործի վարույթը կամ քրեական հետապնդումը բացառող հանգամանքները: Սահմանադրական դատարանն ըստ էության ասաց, որ 35-րդ հոդվածում որևէ խոսք չկա անձեռնամխելիություն ունեցող անձանց մասին, ինչը բաց է: Այսքանը:

Սրան ի պատասխան հիմա իշխանությունները կասեն, որ պարոն Քոչարյանի արարքը այսպես թե այնպես չի ընկնում անձեռնամխելիության տակ, քանի որ նա ՈՉ ԻՐ ԿԱՐԳԱՎԻՃԱԿԻՑ ԲԽՈՂ գործողություն է արել, իսկ նրա պաշտպաններն էլ բնականաբար կսկսեն պնդել, որ հենց նույն այդ անձեռնամխելիությունն է գործում: Ավելին, իշխանությունները նաև կավելացնեն, որ քրեական գործի վարույթը կամ քրեական հետապնդումը բացառող հանգամանքների մեջ անձեռնամխելիության պահը չլինելը դեռ չի նշանակում կոնկրետ հետևանքներ: 

Արդյունքում, իշխանությունները կալանքը չեն վերացնի, իսկ պաշտպանները կպնդեն, որ կալանքը վերացվի:

Ամեն ինչ կմնա նույնը, քանի որ իրավապահ մարմինները իրենցը կանեն, սակայն իրավական վեճը կշարունակվի:

----------

Varzor (04.09.2019)

----------


## Գաղթական



----------

Varzor (05.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Սա էլ է պաշտպանական գիծ, հասցրել եմ մաս-մաս լսել: Ի՞նչ ասեմ, թող իշխանություններն իրենք որոշեն...

----------


## Lion

ՍԴ որոշումը հրապարակվեց և իմ նախորդ դիրքորոշումն, ըստ իս, հաստատվեց:

Դատարանն ասում է՝ 35-ում ոչինչ չկա անձեռնամխելիություն ունեցող անձանց մասին, էդ ոչինչը, ըստ դատարանի, հակասահմաադրական է: Ստեղ մարդու ուղեղը կարա մի թեթև կախի, բայց, որ ռեստարտից հետո առաջ անցնես՝ հարցա ծագում՝ և՞...

Բայց մի ուրիշ պահ էլ կա՝ դատարանը խոսում է գործառնային անձեռնամխելիության մասին, այսինքն՝ սուբյեկտը ենթակա չէ պատասխանատվության իր կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունների համար և, ըստ դատարանի, 35-ը պետք է խոսի այդ մասին: Ստեղ իշխանությունները կարող են ձիով քայլ անել և արմատից կտրել ամեն ինչ, ասելով, որ... պարոն Քոչարյանը գործել է ՈՉ ԻՐ ԿԱՐԳԱՎԻՃԱԿԻՑ ԲԽՈՂ գործառույթնների շրջանակներում, քանի որ, ասենք, զորքը Երևան բերելն ու այն կիրառելը որևէ կերպ չի համապատասխանում դրան:

Պաշտպաններն էլ, բնականաբար, կսկսեն հիմնավորել, որ դա հենց կարգավիճակից բխող գործառույթ/գործողություն է, քանի որ երկրի անվտանգությունը հենց այդպես է ամրապնդվել:

Արդյունքում, մնում է անորոշ վիճակ, որ կողմը ոնց ուզի՝ կմեկնաբանի, սակայն նաև մանևրի տեղ է մնում իշխանությունների համար, որոնք կարող են, Պուտինի ժամանմանն ընդառաջ, բաց թողնել պարոն Քոչարյանին: Մի խոսքով, իրավաբանության և քաղաքականության յուրօրինակ մի խառնուրդմ, ընդ որում դեռ հայտնի չէ, թե գործը վարող դատավորն ինչ կարծիք կարտահայտի...

----------


## Գաղթական

> սակայն նաև մանևրի տեղ է մնում իշխանությունների համար, որոնք կարող են, Պուտինի ժամանմանն ընդառաջ, բաց թողնել պարոն Քոչարյանին


Պուտինն իմանա, թե պիցցակեր հասարակությունն ինչքան ա էս թեման չարչրկում՝ ահագին կզարմանա:

Աբսուրդը հասել ա նրան, որ սութի լրատվամիջոցները իրանց ճղում են, իբր Կրեմլից խնդրել են Պուտինի անվտանգությունն ապահովել Հայաստանում գաղութ այցելելիս:
Դաժը Մնացականյանին էսօր տենց հարց տվին:

ՈՒ ամենախնդալուն ըսկի էն էլ չի, որ Կրեմլը բացարձակ տենց կետ օրակարգում չի մտցրել, այլ էն՝ որ եթե անգամ մտցրած լիներ ու Պուտինը Քոչարյանին այցելի, դա վաբշե ոչ մի բան չի կարող նշանակել կամ էլ ինչ-որ ազդեցություն ունենալ դատական պրոցեսի վրա:

Ասենք Պուտինը Բեռլուսկոնիին էլ աէրոպորտում ձեռի հետ հանդիպեց, երբ վերջինս արդեն չէր զբաղեցնում իր պաշտոնն ու լիքը պրոբլեմներ ուներ հայրենիքում:
Ո՞Ւ..
Է հանդիպեց-հանդիպեց..
Ջհանդամին չէ չհանդիպեց...

----------


## Lion

Էս սաղ՝ նորմալ, դասական եվրոպական երկրների համար, սակայն մեր տիպի երկրների համար սա կարող է խնդիրներ առաջացնել...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էս սաղ՝ նորմալ, դասական եվրոպական երկրների համար, սակայն մեր տիպի երկրների համար սա կարող է խնդիրներ առաջացնել...


Օրինակ ի՞նչ խնդիր կարող է առաջանալ:

ՈՒ ճիշտ ե՞մ հասկանում, որ «մեր տիպի երկիր» ասելով ի նկատի ես ունենում ինչ-որ մի քոսոտ գաղութ:

----------


## Lion

Լավ էլի, *Գաղթական*, բառերից մի կպիր - ում-ում, բայց գոնե ինձ գոնե ֆորումում իմ ելույթներով ճանաչելով պետք է իմանաս, թե ինձ համար Հայոց պետականությունը և անկախությունն ինչ մեծագույն արժեքներ են: Խոսք վերաբերում էր նրան, որ մենք գործ ունենք ասիական տիպի կառավարման ձև ունեցող Ռուսաստանի հետ, որից, ցավոք, դեռևս շատ կախվածություն ունենք:

Այսինքն՝ մենք պետք է նախ ինքներս բավարար ուժեղանանք, հետո նոր Ռուսաստանի հետ սենց խաղեր տանք, հակառակ պարագայում դա կարող է մեզ համար վտանգավոր լինել:

----------


## Varzor

> ՈՒ ճիշտ ե՞մ հասկանում, որ «մեր տիպի երկիր» ասելով ի նկատի ես ունենում ինչ-որ մի քոսոտ գաղութ:


Մեր տիպի` նախկին ԽՍՀՄ կազմից անկախություն նվեր ստացած ՌԴ արբանյակ երկիր, պատերազմական իրավիճակում, ծովային ելք չունեցող, հարևանների կեսը թշնամի մյուսն կեսն էլ թերզարգացած կամ հետամնաց, քանդված տնտեսությամբ, բայց բազմահազարամյա պատմությամբ ու մշակույթով, աշխարհասփյուռ սփյուռքով, կարգապահության վրա հնարավորինս թքած ունեցող ժողովրդով ...

Վայթե "մեր տիպի" մենակ մենք ենք  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Այսինքն՝ մենք պետք է նախ ինքներս բավարար ուժեղանանք, հետո նոր Ռուսաստանի հետ սենց խաղեր տանք, հակառակ պարագայում դա կարող է մեզ համար վտանգավոր լինել:


Է քեզ թվում է Մոսկովիայի խանը հիմար է ու էդքանը չի հասկանում? Պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ ուժեղ ու կայացած հայաստանը առաջին հերթին ձեռնտու չէ ոչ թե Թուրքիային, այլ հենց Ռուսաստանին:
Անհերքելի ճշմարտություններ են.
Արբանյակն է պտտվում մոլորակի շուրջը և ուղեծրից կարող է շեղվել կամ պոկվել միայն արտաքին ուժի ազդեցության կամ էլ սեփական զանգվածի մեծացման շնորհիվ:
Ստրուկը կամ ճորտը երբեք չեն կարող ավելի ինքնուրույն լինել և ավելի լավ ապրել, քան իրենց տերը:

Իսկ էդ տերն ինքն է թշվառ ու փտած վիճակում: Էնքան թշվառ ու անօգնական, որ կրկին դաշինքի է ձգտում մի երկրի հետ, որն իրեն բազմիցս քցել է ու խաբել, որի դեմ պատերազմել է 200 տարուց ավելի` տարածաշրջանի իր գլխավոր ախոյաններից մեկի հետ:

----------


## Վիշապ

Սաղ մարդկանց գլուխներում է, թե իրենք ինչ տիպի երկիր են, ումից են կախված ու ում պիտի մեծ կկղանքի տեղ դնեն: Եթե մենք հոտ ենք, ուրեմն մեզ չոբան ա պետք ու չոբանի շուն: 
Եթե հոտ չենք, ուրեմն նորմալ սահմանադրություն ա պետք:

----------

Varzor (06.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե մենք հոտ ենք, ուրեմն մեզ ...


1. Դեզադորանտ է պետք
2. Գայլ է պետք
3. արդեն հովիվ ունենք` էլ պետք չի

Սկզbի համար առաջնորդ այծ է պետք  :LOL:  որ գոնէ քարափից չգլորվենք ու կածաններում չմոլորվենք

----------


## Գաղթական

> Լավ էլի, *Գաղթական*, բառերից մի կպիր - ում-ում, բայց գոնե ինձ գոնե ֆորումում իմ ելույթներով ճանաչելով պետք է իմանաս, թե ինձ համար Հայոց պետականությունը և անկախությունն ինչ մեծագույն արժեքներ են: Խոսք վերաբերում էր նրան, որ մենք գործ ունենք ասիական տիպի կառավարման ձև ունեցող Ռուսաստանի հետ, որից, ցավոք, դեռևս շատ կախվածություն ունենք:
> 
> Այսինքն՝ մենք պետք է նախ ինքներս բավարար ուժեղանանք, հետո նոր Ռուսաստանի հետ սենց խաղեր տանք, հակառակ պարագայում դա կարող է մեզ համար վտանգավոր լինել:


Հա բայց հարցն անպատասխան ա մնում, թե ինչ խաղեր տալու մասին ա խոսքը:
Քոչարյանը ծանր հանցագործության մեջ ա մեղադրվում ու սպասում ա իր դատին:

Էն որ պիցցիստներն ասում են, իբր հեսա Պուտին պապան կգա կմռնչա ու սաղ կլցնեն տակները, Քոչարյանին շուտ ազատ կարձակեն` հլը մի կերպ ուտվում ա:
Բայց առնվազն ինձ համար անհասկանալի ա, երբ դու ես էդ կարգի մտքեր արտահայտում:





> Մեր տիպի` նախկին ԽՍՀՄ կազմից անկախություն նվեր ստացած


Էս ինչ էր...
Նախկին ԽՍՀՄ-ը քանդվել ա ու քանդողներից մեկն էլ մենք ենք եղել:

Նախկին ԽՍՀՄ-ը մեզ լիքը բան ա նվիրել, բայց ոչ երբեք անկախություն ու անկախանալու ձգտում:
Հայտնի չի, թե ինչ կլիներ Հայաստանի հետ, եթե չլիներ ԽՍՀՄ-ը:
Կամ կլիներ ընդհանրապես Հայաստան, թե ոչ:

Հա, ԽՍՀՄ-ը համ էլ լիքը ու լիքից շատ լուսավոր մարդկանց գլուխ ա կերել:
Բայց համ էլ մեզ 70 տարվա խաղաղություն ու խաղաղ զարգանալով առաջադեմ երկիր կառուցելու հնարավորություն ա տվել:

Էդ համ ռուսի շնորհքն ա, համ էլ` մեր:
Որտև 1000 շնչին բաժին ընկնող գիտնականների թվով հայերը ողջ Սովետում երկրորդ տեղում էին` հրեաներից հետո,
Երկրորդ Համաշխարհայինում ունեցած հերոսների քանակով ու արդյունաբերական/տնտեսական աճով էլի ծալած ունեին անգամ ռուսին ու ուկրաինացուն:

Էդ սաղ մեզ ԽՍՀՄ-ն ա նվիրել ու մենք բարոյական իրավունք չունենք դա ուրանալու:
Բայց անկախության ձեռքբերումն ու Արցախը էդ մենք մենակով ենք բաշարել:





> ՌԴ արբանյակ երկիր,


Կարող ա Սերժիկենց վախտ տենց կզած դիրք կար..
Բայց հիմա սենց մտքեր արտահայտելը, ըստ իս, պետք ա քրեականացնել:





> հարևանների կեսը թշնամի մյուսն կեսն էլ թերզարգացած կամ հետամնաց,


Իրանն օրինակ ոչ թերզարգացած ա, ոչ էլ` հետամնաց:
Միակ մինուսը, որ կրոնական պետություն ա ու ըստ այդմ ժողովրդի վզին լիքը չի-կարելիներ են փաթաթած:
Ընդ որում` հենց դրա երեսից ա, որ պարսիկները մասսայաբար շարունակում են արտագաղթել:

Բայց պարսիկը բեսամբ հզոր ժողովուրդ ա:
Էնքան հզոր, որ առաջադեմ համարվող աշխարհն էս ինչքան վախտ ա փորձում ա իրանց ծնկի բերել, բայց պարսիկը սաղի հետ մենակով քյալլա ա տալիս ու ոչ մի ձև մեջքի չի ընկնում:

Չնայած մեր հազարամյա հակասություններին` կրոնական հողի վրա, մենք էնքան շատ մշակութային ու մենթալային ընդհանրություններ ունենք, որ չենք էլ պատկերացնում:

Ճիշտ ա` կարող ա էսօր Երևանում 2 անգրագետ խանութպան կան, որ հենց պարսիկ ա մտնում մոտները` դուրս են անում, բայց լավ կանենք խելքներս գլուխներս հավաքենք ու պարսիկի կողմ մի քիչ ավելի ուշադիր նայենք:
Որտև իրանք մեզ շատ ու շատից էլ շատ են հարգում` հանձինս պարսկահայ կառկառուն համայնքի թողած հետքի:





> քանդված տնտեսությամբ,


Ես կասեի` վերածնվող տնտեսությամբ..





> աշխարհասփյուռ սփյուռքով,


ՈՒ դա մեր պատուհանն ա դեպի աշխարհ:
Որտև մենք սաղի հետ կարանք լեզու գտնենք ու սաղի վերևներում ելումուտ ունենք:
Ընդամենն էդ ամենը հավաքագրող ու կոորդինացնող ա պետք, որը պիտի լինի Երևանից:

ՈՒ էդ հարցով էլա պետք պարտադիր զբաղվել, երբ Հայաստանում վիճակը թարազուի գա:





> կարգապահության վրա հնարավորինս թքած ունեցող ժողովրդով ...


Չկա սենց բան:
Մենք համարյա թե գերմանական կարգապահություն դրսևորել գիտենք:
ՈՒ դա ակներև ա ցանկացած կարգապահ երկրում, որտեղ նույն հայաստանցին ոտք ա դնում:

Մենակ տուն դառնալով ենք չստերը հագնում ու ոտերը հանում դնում սեղանին:
Բայց դա մեր բնույթից չի, այլ` երկրում տիրող բառդակից:
Ընդ որում` էդ բառդակը մենք չենք հորինել, այլ փոխառել ենք ռուսներից:

Հա, կարելի ա մտածել, թե եթե դա մերը չի, խի տենց հեշտ տրվեցինք դրան` ասենք մերձբալթների պես մեր ներքին կարգապահությունը չպահելով:
Ասեմ` որտև մենք մի քիչ էլ բնույթով լատինական ժողովուրդներին ենք նման:
Այսինքն` նենց չի, որ բառդակից հոգեպես կտառապենք` մերձբալթի կամ գերմանացու պես:

Ստացվում ա` 2 միջավայրում էլ կարող ենք մեզ ինչպես ձուկը ջրում զգալ:
Կլինի Հայաստանում կարգ ու կանոնը խիստ հսկող` մենք էլ խիստ օրինապահ կլինենք:





> Վայթե "մեր տիպի" մենակ մենք ենք


Խոսքը մեր մեջ` ես ահագին ուրախ եմ էսօր Հայաստանում ընթացող խմորումների համար:

Էն սև ու սպիտակի բաժանումն այլևս ակտուալ չի..
Հասարակությունը կամաց սկսում ա այլևայլ գունային երանգներ ստանալ:
Իշխանամետ տրամադրվածներ, իշխանությանը որոշ բացթողումների մեջ մեղադրող ոչ-պիցցիստներ, անսկզբունք պիցցիստներ, հհկ նվիրյալներ, հհկ-ին հնում ոչ գաղափարապես սատարողներ, որոնք էսօր անտեր են մնացել ու նախկինների ժամանակներին երանի տալով` ընդդիմադիր կեցվածք են խաղում և այլն..
Դե մեկ էլ` բացարձակ չեզոքներ..

Սրանք բոլորը մարդ ա մի միտք ա արտահայտում ու անվերջ վիճում են, բայց չեն կռվում:
Կրքերը պարբերաբար թեժանում ու հանդարտվում են:
Բայց էս բոլորը մարդ են, որոնք ամեն մեկն իր ձևով ա լավ կյանք ու ապագա ուզում:
ՈՒ այլ ելք չկա` քան նոր իրականության մեջ ամեն մեկն իր տեղը ժամանակի ընթացքում գտնելով` մնացածի հետ հանդարտ ու արգասաբեր համակեցության եզրեր գտնելը:

Էս երանգավորման պրոցեսին հետևելն ինձ կայֆ ա տալիս` անկեղծ եմ ասում:
Որտև հենց էս պրոցեսի ընթացքում հենց մեր աչքերի առաջ ա պատմություն կերտվելով ձևավորվում զուտ մեզ բնորոշ վաղվա Հայաստանի քաղաքացին ու հասարակությունը:

Զուտ մեզ բնորոշ` որտև վերջին մեջբերմանս մեջ արտահայտածդ մտքի տակ երեք անգամ Մեծ ստորագրում եմ:
Մեր տիպի մենակ մենք ենք ու էս սաղ խմորումների արդյունքում, հարյուր տոկոս համոզված եմ, նենց հասարակություն ու երկիր ա ստացվելու, որ սաղ ախ քաշեն...

----------

Վիշապ (08.09.2019), Տրիբուն (07.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

> Հա բայց հարցն անպատասխան ա մնում, թե ինչ խաղեր տալու մասին ա խոսքը:
> Քոչարյանը ծանր հանցագործության մեջ ա մեղադրվում ու սպասում ա իր դատին:
> 
> Էն որ պիցցիստներն ասում են, իբր հեսա Պուտին պապան կգա կմռնչա ու սաղ կլցնեն տակները, Քոչարյանին շուտ ազատ կարձակեն` հլը մի կերպ ուտվում ա:
> Բայց առնվազն ինձ համար անհասկանալի ա, երբ դու ես էդ կարգի մտքեր արտահայտում:


Եղբայր, ես Քոչարյանի չէ, ես Շիշկինին քաղաքական ապաստան տալու մասին էի ասում  :Smile:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Եղբայր, ես Քոչարյանի չէ, ես Շիշկինին քաղաքական ապաստան տալու մասին էի ասում


ՈՒրեմն թյուրըմբռնում ա եղել, որովհետև մի քանի գրառում վերև քեզնից հետևյալ տողն էի մեջբերել ու դու էլ կարծես դրան էիր արձագանքել ))




> սակայն նաև մանևրի տեղ է մնում իշխանությունների համար, որոնք կարող են, Պուտինի ժամանմանն ընդառաջ, բաց թողնել պարոն Քոչարյանին:

----------


## Lion

Այո, այդ հատվածում Քոչարյանին էի նկատի ունեցել - ընդհանուր, սակայն, գրելով "_Այսինքն՝ մենք պետք է նախ ինքներս բավարար ուժեղանանք, հետո նոր Ռուսաստանի հետ սենց խաղեր տանք, հակառակ պարագայում դա կարող է մեզ համար վտանգավոր լինել:_", նկատի ունեի Շիշկինի պահը:

Այո, հաշվի առնելով իրական քաղաքականության պահերը, հնարավոր է և Քոչարյանին բաց թողնեն, կա այդ պահը: Միաժամանակ կարծում եմ, որ Շիշկինին ապաստան տալով իզուր գրգռել ռուսներին պետք չէր:

----------


## Varzor

> Էս ինչ էր...
> Նախկին ԽՍՀՄ-ը քանդվել ա ու քանդողներից մեկն էլ մենք ենք եղել:


 :LOL:   :Lol2:  ու էլի  :Lol2: 
Փաստորեն դու էլ ես էդ գունավոր հեքիաթներին հավատացողներից? ԻՆձ ամեն անգամ բացումա, երբ լսում եմ "սովետը քանողը մենք էինք":
Ապ, ոնց ուզում ես ֆռացրա, բայց սովետը քանդվելա ԱՄՆ-ի հետախուզական գործակալության հաղթական գործողությունների հետևանքով` բառիս բուն իմաստով փողով քանդեցին:

Էլի եմ ասում, ՀՀ-ն անկախությունը "նվեր" է ստացել, դրա համար էլ չգիտի, թե դրա հետ ինչ պիտի անի:
Մնացածին էլ չեմ էլ անդրադառնում` լիրիկայի ու պատրիոտիկ պոեզիայի ժանրից է:

----------


## Գաղթական

> ու էլի 
> Փաստորեն դու էլ ես էդ գունավոր հեքիաթներին հավատացողներից? ԻՆձ ամեն անգամ բացումա, երբ լսում եմ "սովետը քանողը մենք էինք":
> Ապ, ոնց ուզում ես ֆռացրա, բայց սովետը քանդվելա ԱՄՆ-ի հետախուզական գործակալության հաղթական գործողությունների հետևանքով` բառիս բուն իմաստով փողով քանդեցին:
> 
> Էլի եմ ասում, ՀՀ-ն անկախությունը "նվեր" է ստացել, դրա համար էլ չգիտի, թե դրա հետ ինչ պիտի անի:
> Մնացածին էլ չեմ էլ անդրադառնում` լիրիկայի ու պատրիոտիկ պոեզիայի ժանրից է:


Օքեյ )))

----------

Varzor (08.09.2019)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ու էլի 
> Փաստորեն դու էլ ես էդ գունավոր հեքիաթներին հավատացողներից? ԻՆձ ամեն անգամ բացումա, երբ լսում եմ "սովետը քանողը մենք էինք":
> Ապ, ոնց ուզում ես ֆռացրա, բայց սովետը քանդվելա ԱՄՆ-ի հետախուզական գործակալության հաղթական գործողությունների հետևանքով` բառիս բուն իմաստով փողով քանդեցին:
> 
> Էլի եմ ասում, ՀՀ-ն անկախությունը "նվեր" է ստացել, դրա համար էլ չգիտի, թե դրա հետ ինչ պիտի անի:
> Մնացածին էլ չեմ էլ անդրադառնում` լիրիկայի ու պատրիոտիկ պոեզիայի ժանրից է:


Սովետը կարար ամեն ինչից էլ քանդվեր, որովհետև հիմքերը վաղուց փտած էին,  լուրջ չի պնդելը, թե իմեննո CIA-ի գործողություններից ա քանդվել։ Սա ռուսական կարծրատիպ ա՝ սաղ իրենց դժբախտությունների մեղավոր տեսնել ԱՄՆ-ին։ Իսկ էն, որ Հայաստանը անկախությունը նվեր ա ստացել, քանի որ մենք անկախ լինելուն սովոր չէինք, կամ չենք, հայկական կարծրատիպ ա՝ մեզ միշտ տեսնել կախյալ, նվաստացած ու ստրկացած։ Ռուսները ծափահարում են։
Դրա համար էլ Քոչարյանի նման գաղափարազուրկ ու անտաղանդ մեկը ՀՀ Նախագահ ա եղել ու մինչև հիմա էլ շատերի կուռքն ա ու վախերի աղբյուրը։
Դրա համար էլ շատերը կամ հրճվում են Նիկոլով, կամ էլ նրանից Սասունցի Դավթի առաքելություններ են ակնկալում, շատ չմտածելով, որ պետությունը ընդհանուր առմամբ հավաքական միավոր ա, որի անդամներն են այդ․․․ շատերը։

----------

Quyr Qery (10.09.2019), Յոհաննես (08.09.2019), Տրիբուն (08.09.2019)

----------


## Varzor

> Սովետը կարար ամեն ինչից էլ քանդվեր, որովհետև հիմքերը վաղուց փտած էին,  լուրջ չի պնդելը, թե իմեննո CIA-ի գործողություններից ա քանդվել։ Սա ռուսական կարծրատիպ ա՝ սաղ իրենց դժբախտությունների մեղավոր տեսնել ԱՄՆ-ին։ Իսկ էն, որ Հայաստանը անկախությունը նվեր ա ստացել, քանի որ մենք անկախ լինելուն սովոր չէինք, կամ չենք, հայկական կարծրատիպ ա՝ մեզ միշտ տեսնել կախյալ, նվաստացած ու ստրկացած։ Ռուսները ծափահարում են։
> Դրա համար էլ Քոչարյանի նման գաղափարազուրկ ու անտաղանդ մեկը ՀՀ Նախագահ ա եղել ու մինչև հիմա էլ շատերի կուռքն ա ու վախերի աղբյուրը։
> Դրա համար էլ շատերը կամ հրճվում են Նիկոլով, կամ էլ նրանից Սասունցի Դավթի առաքելություններ են ակնկալում, շատ չմտածելով, որ պետությունը ընդհանուր առմամբ հավաքական միավոր ա, որի անդամներն են այդ․․․ շատերը։


Ապ, բոլոր կայսրություններն էլ վաղ թե ուշ քանդվում են: Պատճառները հավաքական են ու բաղադրյալ, բայց որպես կանոն աքսելերացիան դրսից է լինում: ԽՍՀՄ-ը վաղ  թե ուշ քանդվելու էր, որովհետև, ինչպես արդեն նշեցիր, հիմքերը փտած էին, տնտեսությունը լճացած ու անվրեպ դեպի կոլապս գնացող, ազգերը ինքնորոշում էին ուզում և այլն: Բայց պետական համակարգը կազմաքանդող ֆինանսները և գաղափարները ներսում չէին ծնված: Սա կարծրատիչ չի, սա ուղղակի ցրեց ռուսական հետախուզության անպարտելիության մասին միֆը` իրենք իրենց ներսից կերան, բայց ոչ առանց դրսի աջակցության: Նմանատիպ պատկեր էլ եղավ բոլշևիկյան հեղաշրջումից հետո, ուղղակի համերգի պատվիրատուն այլ էր: Ինչևէ...
Պատմության ընթացքում բոլոր իրական անկախացումները եղել են մաքառման և արյունի միջոցով, բնավ չի բացառվում նաև պատմական, ռազմաքաղաքական իրավիճակից օգտվելը: ԻՀԿ հենց դա է ժողովրդի գիտակցությունում ամրապնդել և վեհացրել անկախոթւյան գաղափարը: Իր անկախության համար իսկապես մաքառած ժողովուրդը այլ կերպ է արժեվորում դա:
Էն, որ մենք անկախ լինելուն սովոր չէին, դեռ չի նշանակում, թե անկախությունը չէինք գնահատի, եթե դա լիարժեք մեր ձեռքբերումը լիներ:
Իսկ ինչ ենք արել մենք 91-ին անկախանալու համար? Հանրահավաքներ ու ցույցեր?, հանրաքվե? Ինչ-որ միտս չի գալիս պատմական ոչ մի նախատիպ:

Քոչարյանը խամաճիկ է եղել, ոչ թե նախագահ: Ու կուռք է միայն երկու տիպի մարդկանց համար` խամաճիկների և նրանց, որոնք Քոչարյանի ժամանակ կերակրամանին մոտ են եղել:

Մեր քաղաքակրթության կանոնների համաձայն, պետականությունը յուրաքանչյուր ժողովրդի և հասարակության ինքնակազմակերպման բարձրագույն ձևն է: Մեկ անձով պայմանավորված պետությունը ապագա չունի, ինչպես ասացիր` հավաքական ջանքերի շնորհիվ միայն կարող է գոյությունը պաշտպանել և զարգանալ:

----------

Բարեկամ (21.12.2019)

----------


## Lion

> ՍԴ որոշումը հրապարակվեց և իմ նախորդ դիրքորոշումն, ըստ իս, հաստատվեց:
> 
> Դատարանն ասում է՝ 35-ում ոչինչ չկա անձեռնամխելիություն ունեցող անձանց մասին, էդ ոչինչը, ըստ դատարանի, հակասահմաադրական է: Ստեղ մարդու ուղեղը կարա մի թեթև կախի, բայց, որ ռեստարտից հետո առաջ անցնես՝ հարցա ծագում՝ և՞...
> 
> Բայց մի ուրիշ պահ էլ կա՝ դատարանը խոսում է գործառնային անձեռնամխելիության մասին, այսինքն՝ սուբյեկտը ենթակա չէ պատասխանատվության իր կարգավիճակից բխող գործողությունների համար և, ըստ դատարանի, 35-ը պետք է խոսի այդ մասին:* Ստեղ իշխանությունները կարող են ձիով քայլ անել և արմատից կտրել ամեն ինչ, ասելով, որ... պարոն Քոչարյանը գործել է ՈՉ ԻՐ ԿԱՐԳԱՎԻՃԱԿԻՑ ԲԽՈՂ գործառույթնների շրջանակներում, քանի որ, ասենք, զորքը Երևան բերելն ու այն կիրառելը որևէ կերպ չի համապատասխանում դրան:*
> 
> Պաշտպաններն էլ, բնականաբար, կսկսեն հիմնավորել, որ դա հենց կարգավիճակից բխող գործառույթ/գործողություն է, քանի որ երկրի անվտանգությունը հենց այդպես է ամրապնդվել:
> 
> Արդյունքում, մնում է անորոշ վիճակ, որ կողմը ոնց ուզի՝ կմեկնաբանի, սակայն նաև մանևրի տեղ է մնում իշխանությունների համար, որոնք կարող են, Պուտինի ժամանմանն ընդառաջ, բաց թողնել պարոն Քոչարյանին: Մի խոսքով, իրավաբանության և քաղաքականության յուրօրինակ մի խառնուրդմ, ընդ որում դեռ հայտնի չէ, թե գործը վարող դատավորն ինչ կարծիք կարտահայտի...


Սիրում եմ ապագան գուշակել  :Smile: 

Միևնույն ժամանակ, _դատախազությունը հիշեցնում է՝ ՀՀ պաշտոնաթող նախագահ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին չեն մեղսագրվում այնպիսի գործողություններ, որոնք բխում են նրա կարգավիճակից_ և այդ հանգամանքը գնահատվել է վարույթն իրականացնող քննիչի, դատախազի և դատարանների կողմից՝ իրենց իրավասության շրջանակներում:

----------


## Varzor

> Սիրում եմ ապագան գուշակել


Ապ, կարողա՞ երրորդ մասնագիտությունն ես ձեռք բերում  :Smile:

----------

Գաղթական (10.09.2019)

----------


## Lion

Չէ, եղբայր, սա ուղղակի բխում է իմ հիմնական մասնագիտության նրբություններին տիրապետելուց...

Այլ ելք չէր մնում, Հրայրին լսելու հենց առաջին պահերից էլ ես եկա այն մտքին, որ այս պահին հենց սա է իշխանությունների վերջին, բայց ամենաուժեղ պաշտպանական գիծն այս գործում: Բայց դե քաղաքական առումով միայն ցավալ և զարմանալ կարելի է, որ իշխանություններն այսքան խեղճացան, որ Հրայրի դեմ սենց պաշտպանական գծերի հույսին են մնացել...

----------


## Աթեիստ



----------

Lion (08.12.2019), Varzor (08.12.2019), Տրիբուն (08.12.2019)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հետաքրքիր փաստեր Սերժի ու Քոչի դեմ, ԱԱԾ նախկին գեներալի կողմից։

----------

Varzor (21.12.2019), Գաղթական (20.12.2019), Տրիբուն (20.12.2019)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ ա հետաքրքիր ...


Երբ մտել ենք հավաքակայան, այնտեղ արդեն իսկ կար Ղարաբաղից եկած զորք, մոտ 500 հոգի. Մարտի 1-ի գործով հարցաքննված վկա

https://www.1in.am/2676153.html

----------

John (21.12.2019), Varzor (21.12.2019), Աթեիստ (20.12.2019), Գաղթական (20.12.2019), Ներսես_AM (21.12.2019)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հետաքրքիր փաստեր Սերժի ու Քոչի դեմ, ԱԱԾ նախկին գեներալի կողմից։


Անկախ նրանից թե ինչեր ա ասում, շատ տխուր ա որ մեր ԱԱԾ նախկին գեներալը նստել ա ու կոնկրետ անուններով ու հասցնեներով ասում ա թե ում երբ են գաղտնալսել։ Էդ անտերը պետական գաղտնիք ա ու երևի ԱԱԾ–ն պիտի իրանով զբաղվի, որ ստեղ ընդեղ բերանը չբացի։

Ամբողջական տարբերակը՝

----------

Varzor (21.12.2019), Աթեիստ (21.12.2019), Տրիբուն (21.12.2019)

----------


## John

> Էս էլ ա հետաքրքիր ...
> 
> 
> Երբ մտել ենք հավաքակայան, այնտեղ արդեն իսկ կար Ղարաբաղից եկած զորք, մոտ 500 հոգի. Մարտի 1-ի գործով հարցաքննված վկա
> 
> https://www.1in.am/2676153.html


Անունը թաքցրել են, բայց հարցազրույցի մեջ որ ասում ա Բալայան Ռոբերտ ա էղել հոր անուն-ազգանունը՝ բաց տեքստով գրել են էդ մասը։ Լրագրողական էթիկա բլյա

----------


## Lion

Մարտի 1-ի զոհերի իրավահաջորդները բոյկոտում են դատական նիստերը. այլևս չեն մասնակցի...

Սենց հետաքրքիր բաներ...

Նիկոլենց «արդյունավետության» հերթական արտահայտությունը:

----------

Varzor (08.09.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Մարտի 1-ի զոհերի հիշատակի հուշարձանը տեսել ե՞ք:
Այսինքն՝ էսքիզը էլի..

Էն մի հատ անիկդոտ կա է, որ նկարիչին հարցնում ա.
- Էս ի՞նչ խառը բաներ ես նկարում
- Դե ես տենց եմ տեսնում աշխարհը
- Տնաշեն, մի ակնոցի եղածն ի՞նչ ա, որ չես առնում դնես, տեսողությունդ գա տեղը..

----------

Varzor (09.09.2020), Աթեիստ (08.09.2020)

----------


## Lion

Մարտի 1-ի հուշարձանը պետք է, լայն իմաստով, արդար դատաքննությունը լիներ, թե չէ դնել, մեր՝ հարկատուներիս, հաշվին, մի վիճահարույց արձան տնգել Երևանի կենտրոնում...

Ինչքան հեշտ, այնքան էլ անիմաստ բան...

----------

Varzor (09.09.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Արդարադատության ոլորտում կատարվող/սպասվող փոփոխություններին, ճիշտն ասած, մի աչքով եմ հետևում:

Բայց, ոնց հասկանում եմ, Քոչի արդար դատավարությունը հենց դրանց հաջողությունից ա կախված:
Թե չէ ուրիշ կերպ ոնց պիտի լիներ:
Հո Նիկոլը կամ Բադասյանը չէին զանգելու դատավորին, ասեին` ինչ ուզում եք արեք` փակեք դրանց..

----------

Varzor (09.09.2020), Աթեիստ (08.09.2020)

----------


## Lion

Կամ պետք է զանգել կամ...

Իրենք չեն զանգում, բայց իրենք կարող ե՞ն վստահ լինել, որ դատավորը, լայն իմաստով, արդար կլինի և, կրկին լայն իմաստով, իրեն ուրիշը չի զանգի: Չեն կարող:

Եվ այսպես, իրենք չեն զանգում, իսկ ուրիշները, հնարավոր է, «զանգում են»: Այս պայմաններում դրական արդյունքն ակնկալելը միամտություն է:

Այդ թվում նաև սա հաշվի առնելով էի ես ասում, որ տարվող ուղղությունը սխալ է:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Կամ պետք է զանգել կամ...
> 
> Իրենք չեն զանգում, բայց իրենք կարող ե՞ն վստահ լինել, որ դատավորը, լայն իմաստով, արդար կլինի և, կրկին լայն իմաստով, իրեն ուրիշը չի զանգի: Չեն կարող:
> 
> Եվ այսպես, իրենք չեն զանգում, իսկ ուրիշները, հնարավոր է, «զանգում են»: Այս պայմաններում դրական արդյունքն ակնկալելը միամտություն է:
> 
> Այդ թվում նաև սա հաշվի առնելով էի ես ասում, որ տարվող ուղղությունը սխալ է:


Լիոն ջան, կներես, բայց ո՞նց կարող ես դու` իրավաբան լինելով ու արդարություն պահանջելով հանդերձ, քեզ նման արտահայտություն թույլ տալ, թե` «Կամ պետք է զանգել կամ...»:

Արդարադատության հենց բուն իմաստն ա դա, որ արդար դատական համակարգ լինի` առանց որևէ ազդեցության:
ՈՒ, նախ և առաջ, նման ազդեցությունը պիտի բացառվի կառավարությունից:

Կառավարության դերն, էս հարցում, պիտի սահմանափակվի արդար դատավճիռ կայացնելու համար անհրաժեշտ անկաշկանդ ու անվտանգ պայմաններ ստեղծելով:
Վերջ:

Բայց եթե դու` որպես կառավարություն, չես միջամտում դատավճռի կայացման վրա, ապա դու երբևէ ու որևէ երկրում չես կարող 100%-ով համոզված լինել, որ դրա վրա չի ազդի նաև երրորդ կողմը:
Դրա համար էլ պետք է գործի կասկածելի քեյսերը ստուգող ու անօրինությունները բացահայտող համակարգ:

Իսկ եթե դատավորի վրա ոչ-մի կողմնակի ազդեցություն չի եղել, բայց այնուամենայնիվ նա կայացրել է կողմերից առնվազն մեկին չգոհացնող որոշում` դրա համար գոյություն ունի ավելի բարձր ատյաններ դիմելու ինստիտուտը:
Սա դու ինձնից ավելի լավ պիտի որ իմանաս:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Քոչի գործին` էստեղ կիսատ բաժակի պատմությունն ա..
Դու վատատեսորեն ես տրամադրված ու բաժակը կիսով չափ դատարկ ես տեսնում:
Իսկ օրինակ ես` լավատեսորեն եմ տրամադրված ու ինձ համար բաժակը կիսով չափ լիքն ա:

Գուցե էդ ծանր մարսվող (քո խոսքերով ասած) ու ծավալուն գործը հենց այն շոգեքարշի դերը պիտի խաղա, որի շուրջ ծամծմվելով, ընկնելով ու բարձրանալով, ցավոտ բացթողումներով ու փայլուն ձեռքբերումներով իրապես կայանա ՀՀ բյուրեղյա արդարադատության համակարգը:
Ոնց որ ասենք` թե չլիներ Արցախի պատերազմը` էդքան ծանր գնով ու էդքան բարձր որակով չէր կայանա տարածաշրջանի ամենափոքր ու ամենասակավամարդ պետության էդ նույն տարածաշրջանում ամենահզոր բանակը:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.09.2020)

----------


## Varzor

Մեկ է, ներկայիս մեղաադրանքով Քոչարյանը չի դատապարտվելու։

----------

Lion (09.09.2020)

----------


## Lion

*Գաղթական* ջան, մի մոռացիր, որ իրավաբան լինելուց զատ ես նաև հավակնում եմ ռազմաքաղաքական վերլուծաբան լինել...

Այո, իդեալում դու ճիշտ ես, բայց ես նաև ասել եմ, հիմա էլ ասում եմ, որ այն կարճ ժամանակը, որը բաժին էր հասել նիկոլենց, նույնիսկ իդեալականորեն ճիշտ գործելու դեպքում էլ սկզբունքորեն քիչ էր քո ասած համակարգն ունենալու համար՝ մայիսին Նիկոլը եկավ իշխանության, իսկ արդեն հունիսին էլ սկսեց Քոչարյանի գործը: Քիչ է, նույնիսկ տեսականորեն չի հերիքի, որ նորմալ, քո ասած համակարգն ունենաս: Այսինքն՝ զուտ պրագմատիկ իմաստով, կպնել պետք չէր կամ, եթե կպնում ես, պետք էր հսկել այդ ամենը: Երկրորդը դու չես ընդունում և ճիշտ ես, մնում է...

Ահա նման տխուր, բայց իրատեսական բաներ...

----------


## Գաղթական

> *Գաղթական* ջան, մի մոռացիր, որ իրավաբան լինելուց զատ ես նաև հավակնում եմ ռազմաքաղաքական վերլուծաբան լինել...
> 
> Այո, իդեալում դու ճիշտ ես, բայց ես նաև ասել եմ, հիմա էլ ասում եմ, որ այն կարճ ժամանակը, որը բաժին էր հասել նիկոլենց, նույնիսկ իդեալականորեն ճիշտ գործելու դեպքում էլ սկզբունքորեն քիչ էր քո ասած համակարգն ունենալու համար՝ մայիսին Նիկոլը եկավ իշխանության, իսկ արդեն հունիսին էլ սկսեց Քոչարյանի գործը: Քիչ է, նույնիսկ տեսականորեն չի հերիքի, որ նորմալ, քո ասած համակարգն ունենաս: Այսինքն՝ զուտ պրագմատիկ իմաստով, կպնել պետք չէր կամ, եթե կպնում ես, պետք էր հսկել այդ ամենը: Երկրորդը դու չես ընդունում և ճիշտ ես, մնում է...
> 
> Ահա նման տխուր, բայց իրատեսական բաներ...


Շատ վաղուցվա մի հարցազրույցում, կվախենամ սխալվել, բայց վայթե Արմքոմեդիի առաջին հաղորդումներից մեկի ժամանակ, երբ Նիկոլին հրավիրել էին ստուդիա, իրեն հարցրին, թե ո՞րն էր քո կյանքի ամենադժվար օրը..
Էդ հարց ու պատասխանը մոտավոր եմ հիշում..
Բայց ինքը պատասխանեց, որ դա այն օրն էր, երբ իմացավ 8 թվի մարտի 1-ի զոհերի մասին..

Գուցե այդ զոհերը իր խղճին ծանրացել էին..
Գուցե ինքն իրեն էր համարում գլխավոր մեղավորներից՝ տեղի ունեցածի համար..
Մենք դա չգիտենք..
Բայց, ամեն դեպքում, իր վարչապետ դառնալու հենց սկզբից էդ գործով զբաղվելը հաստատ ո՛չ որպես քաղաքական վրեժխնդրություն, ո՛չ էլ՝ առավել ևս, պոպուլիզմ էր՝ ըստ իս:
Դա նորմալ մարդկային արդարաության բացահայտման պահանջ էր:

ՈՒ մի քիչ անհասկանալի ա, ճիշտն ասած, Նիկոլին մեղադրանքը, թե ինչի ավելի ուշ չլծվեց մարտի 1-ի գործի բացահայտմանը:

Էդ «ավելի ուշ»-ը, սկզբունքորեն, 10 տարուց էլ կարող էր դեռ շատ շուտ լինել ու 1 տարուց էլ՝ շատ ուշ..

Առանց կադրային ջարդի ու նոր սերունդին կրթելով նոր կադրերի նախապատրաստման ու տարիների փորձով թրծման՝ վաղվա օրը միշտ էլ անկանխատեսելի կարող էր լինել:

Փաստը նա է, որ Նիկոլն էդքան քաղաքական կամք դրսևորեց՝ արդարադատության ձեռք բարձրացնել Հայաստանում ժամանակի ամենազորեղ ու ազդեցիկ մարդկանցից մեկի վրա, եթե ոչ՝ զորեղ ու ազդեցիկներից ամենա-ամենայի:

ՈՒ սրանով էլ պետք է պայմանավորել Նոր Հայաստանի վերածնունդը, որտեղ ցանկացած մեկը պիտի հավասար լինի օրենքի առաջ:

Ես տենց եմ հասկանում..

----------


## Lion

Ապեր կամք դրսևորեց, այո, սակայն հարց է, հաջողություն կունենա՞ թե՞ ոչ: Ես կարող եմ կամք դրսևորել և ռինգ դուրս գալ MMA աշխարհի գերծանրքաշային չեմպիոնի դեմ, բայց մեծ հարց է, կհաղթե՞մ իրեն...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ապեր կամք դրսևորեց, այո, սակայն հարց է, հաջողություն կունենա՞ թե՞ ոչ: Ես կարող եմ կամք դրսևորել և ռինգ դուրս գալ MMA աշխարհի գերծանրքաշային չեմպիոնի դեմ, բայց մեծ հարց է, կհաղթե՞մ իրեն...


Էդ տրամաբանությամբ՝ գերծանրքաշային հակառակորդներով շրջապատված Հայաստանի անկախությունն ու ընդհանրապես հայ ժողովրդի գոյությունը լրիվ պարապ զբաղմունք ա ))

Առավել ևս, նման տրամաբանությամբ առաջնորդվելով, ընդհանրապես անիմաստ էին վերջին հեղափոխությունն ու դատարկվող քուչի վերածված երկիրը վերջնական կործանումից փրկելու բոլոր ջանքերը..

----------


## Lion

Դեե, կարծես Նիկոլն էլ է այսպես մտածում: Տեսնենք...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Գաղթական* ջան, մի մոռացիր, որ իրավաբան լինելուց զատ ես նաև հավակնում եմ ռազմաքաղաքական վերլուծաբան լինել...


Նաև պատմաբան ու լեզվաբան, այ համեստ  :Wink: 




> Փաստը նա է, որ Նիկոլն էդքան քաղաքական կամք դրսևորեց՝ արդարադատության ձեռք բարձրացնել Հայաստանում ժամանակի ամենազորեղ ու ազդեցիկ մարդկանցից մեկի վրա, եթե ոչ՝ զորեղ ու ազդեցիկներից ամենա-ամենայի:
> ..


Ձեռք բարձրացրեց ու հետո ասեց, ես գործ չունեմ, դուք ձեր դատարանը, թող ինչ ուզում ա լինի։ Իսկ լինում ա էն, որ սադիստը սաղիս վրա հիմա կայֆավատ ա լինում։  

Ախպեր, սաղս էլ համաձայն ենք, որ դատարն զանգել չի կարելի։ Բայց չես կարա դատարանները թողնես նույնը ինչ նախկինում էին ու ակնկալես, որ պիտի արդարադատություն լինի։ Նիկոլը չնայած մի քանի անգամ Հիսուսական կայֆերի մեջ ա էղել, բայց աչքիս լրիվ պիղատոսություն ա անում, ձեռները լվացել ա քաշվել ա մի կողմ, թե բա, ես դատարաններին բան չեմ ասում։ Բան չեն ասում մաքուր ու արդար դատարաններին։ Այսինքն եթե բան չես ասելու, սկզբից մի հատ դատարանները փոխի, հետո կարաս էլ ոչ մի բան չասես։ 

Վոբշեմ, ոնց որ միշտ հայկական լափառոշություն ռուլիտ․ մեծ-մեծ բռթելուց լավ ենք, իսկ իրականացումը ինչպես միշտ։

----------

Freeman (10.09.2020), Varzor (12.09.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կարճ ասած, ես լրիվ մարտի մեկի տուժողների իրավահաջորդներին հասկանում եմ։ Էս կրկեսին մասնակցելը իրանց համար մի հատ մեծ տռավմայա, իսկ մեր բոլորի համար մի հատ մեծ ամոթ։ Ախպեր, եթե չեք կարում Քոչարյանին նստացնեն, պրյամոյ ասեք, մենք էլ ձեռ քաշենք էտ մարդուց, կարող ա ինքն էլ մեզանից ձեռ քաշի, պրծնենք։ Թե չէ ծնցրին արդեն սաղիս Քոչարյանով ու իրա հավայի դատով։

----------

Lion (09.09.2020), Varzor (12.09.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ձեռք բարձրացրեց ու հետո ասեց, ես գործ չունեմ, դուք ձեր դատարանը, թող ինչ ուզում ա լինի։ Իսկ լինում ա էն, որ սադիստը սաղիս վրա հիմա կայֆավատ ա լինում։


Տենց չասեց, հոպար:
Հենց ամենասկզբից ձեռնամուխ եղան դատարանները թարազուի բերելուն ու, էդ նպատակով, մեջտեղ հանեցին վեթթինգի գաղափարը:

Բայց էդ վեթթինգի ոտքը քարին դեմ առավ:
Ոնց հասկանում եմ`կուլիսների հետևում յուրոփացիք տոռմուզ արին:
Երևի Վենետիկի ստանդարտներով մի երկու ստորակետ չէր բռնում նախկինում Հայաստանի վիզ վերցրած կոնվենցիաների հետ:

Դրանից հետո երևան գցեցին դատավորների բարեպաշտության տօլի բարեվարքության համապատասխանության ստուգումը:
Թե հետո դրա հետ ինչ եղավ կամ չեղավ` արդեն լավ չեմ հիշում:
Ասում եմ` մի աչքով էի հետևում էդ պրոցեսներին:

Բայց էդ ամենին զուգահեռ էլի լիքը ուրիշ ոչ պակաս կարևոր պրոցեսներ էին ընթանում:
Նենց չի, որ հենց միայն էդ հարցն էր ուշադրության կիզակետում ու հանցավոր աչքաթողության էր մատնված:

Ձեռի հետ էլ` Քոչը նստեց, հետո հելավ, հետո էլի նստեց..
Սենց` выходит-входит, выходит-замечательно входит պրոցեսների մեջ էր..
Բռնածն էլ փաստաբան չէր, այլ` փաստաբանների խումբ..
Էն էլ` Հայաստանի մակարդակով, լավագույն փաստաբաններից ընտրված.. ասում են..

Բայց նենց չի, որ արդեն սաղ վրից մաքրվել ա, դատերը վերջացել են, իրանք հաղթել են ու արդեն պանիկայի մեջ ընկնելու պահն ա եկել..

Իհարկե հրաշալի կլիներ, որ մեր մոտ էլ ամեն ինչ մի քիչ արագ ընթանար, ոնց-որ ասենք Աթամբաևի դեպքում եղավ, բայց դե էնտեղ վայթե լավ էլ քաղաքական պատվեր էր վերևից իջեցրած:

Հիմա մեր մոտ էլ տուժած կողմը զգաց, որ պրոցեսը շատ ա երկարում ու հետաքրքիր մարտավարություն ընտրեց` իր ձայնը բարձրացնելու ու հարցը նորից օրակարգ մտցնելու:
Լավ էլ հաջողված քայլ էր:
ՈՒ դրա առաջին պտուղը երևի էն էր, որ Բադասյանը խոսեց էդ ինքնաբացարկների շքերթի անթույլատրելիության մասին:

Ոնց վերևում էի գրել` լավ ա, որ էս դատը համակարգում լիքը լադոգներ ի հայտ կբերի, որոնք հընթացս պետք ա փորձել շտկել..

----------


## Lion

Ապեր, էդ մարտավարություն չէր, է՞, էդ մի շառաչյուն ապտակ էր նիկոլենց, որի տակից ես չգիտեմ, թե ոնց են դուրս գալու...

Իսկ էդ «վեթթինգ-մեթթինգ» խաղերը, սկսած դատարանների դռները փակելու հիմարությունից, իմ ամենայն ուշադրության կենտրոնում են և, ինչպես այն ժամանակ էի ասում, որ անօգուտ ու վնասակար բաներ են, այնպես էլ՝ հիմա, ընդ որում հիմա արդեն մենք տեսնում ենք այդ ամենի բացասական հետևանքները...




> Նաև պատմաբան ու լեզվաբան, այ համեստ


Պատմաբան *եմ*, բայց առանց դիպլոմ, կորցրել եմ, իսկ լեզվաբան չեմ ուզում նույնիսկ հավակնել  :Smile: 




> Ձեռք բարձրացրեց ու հետո ասեց, ես գործ չունեմ, դուք ձեր դատարանը, թող ինչ ուզում ա լինի։ Իսկ լինում ա էն, որ սադիստը սաղիս վրա հիմա կայֆավատ ա լինում։  
> 
> Ախպեր, սաղս էլ համաձայն ենք, որ դատարն զանգել չի կարելի։ Բայց չես կարա դատարանները թողնես նույնը ինչ նախկինում էին ու ակնկալես, որ պիտի արդարադատություն լինի։ Նիկոլը չնայած մի քանի անգամ Հիսուսական կայֆերի մեջ ա էղել, բայց աչքիս լրիվ պիղատոսություն ա անում, ձեռները լվացել ա քաշվել ա մի կողմ, թե բա, ես դատարաններին բան չեմ ասում։ Բան չեն ասում մաքուր ու արդար դատարաններին։ Այսինքն եթե բան չես ասելու, սկզբից մի հատ դատարանները փոխի, հետո կարաս էլ ոչ մի բան չասես։ 
> 
> Վոբշեմ, ոնց որ միշտ հայկական լափառոշություն ռուլիտ․ մեծ-մեծ բռթելուց լավ ենք, իսկ իրականացումը ինչպես միշտ։


Ցավոք՝ այո: Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, չի պատկերացնում դրա հետևանքները՞, թե՞ իրոք հավատում է էդ «պիղատոսական» կայֆերի արդյունավետությանը...

----------


## Lion

Վերջին 20 տարիների ընթացքում իշխանության ամբողջատիրական համակարգի ձևավորումը և իրականացումը դադարեցրած 2018թ․ հեղափոխական իրադարձություններից հետո կարծես մեկնարկեցին գործընթացներ, որոնք, ի թիվս այլ խնդիրների, պետք է լուծեին նաև կոռումպացված և տարիներ շարունակ ժողովրդավարության և մարդու (անհատական) իրավունքների դեմ ի նպաստ խմբային շահերի գործադրված պետական համակարգերի, այդ թվում՝ դատական համակարգի խնդիրը։

Կարճ ժամանակ անց պարզվեց, որ իշխանությունն անկար է իրականացնել բովանդակային և հետևողական իրավական քաղաքականություն։ Այդ անկարողությունը դրսևորվում էր իրավական համակարգի խորքային, համակարգված և հետևողական բարեփոխման իրական ծրագրի և դրա իրագործման բացակայությամբ, առանցքային պետական մարմինների վերակազմավորման և կազմավորման, դրանց սահմանադրական և օրենսդրական առաքելությանը հավատարիմ գործունեության ապահովման ձախողմամբ, կադրային անբովանդակ քաղաքականությամբ, ինչպես լայն իմաստով այնպես էլ առանձին կարևորության պաշտոնների մակարդակում։ Այս անկարողությունը կամ կամքի բացակայությունը դրսևորվում է ՀՀ ժողովրդավարական և իրավական պետություն սահմանադրական բովանդակությունը այլասերած և տապալած առանցքային նշանակության գործերով իրական և խորքային/բովանդակային վերանայման և արդյունավետ քննության իրականացման ձախողմամբ։

2018թ․ հեղափոխությունից հետո «Մարտի 1-ի» գործով վերջապես սկսվեց իրական քննություն, որը կարճ ժամանակում ի հայտ բերեց այն աներևակայելի պատկերը, որը 10 տարի շարունակ հետևողականորեն նկարագրվում և բացատրվում էր ինչպես իրավական գործընթացներում՝ ներպետական և վերպետական ատյաններում, այնպես էլ՝ քաղաքական գործընթացներում։

Պարզվեց, որ պետությունը՝ պետական իշխանությանն ամբողջապես տիրած խմբերն ու անհատները կազմակերպված և հետևողականորեն պետական իշխանության տարբեր ճյուղերի ներգրավմամբ և դրանց իշխանության իրագործմամբ խեղաթյուրել են իրականությունը և խմբային շահերի սպասարկմանը ծառայեցրել մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի պատկանող իշխանությունն ու պետության ինքնիշխանությունը։ Պարզվեց, որ այդ նպատակի համար չի դրվել խտրություն միջոցների հարցում։ Այդ նպատակով խախտվում էր Սահմանադրությունը, խեղվում և սպանվում էին մարդիկ, խեղաթյուրվում էր ճշմարտությունն ու պատմությունը, կեղծվում էին փաստերը ու ապացույցները, դատապարտվում էին այլախոհները և հակառակորդները։

2008թ․ «Մարտի 1-ի» իրադարձությունների կապակցությամբ դատապարտվել է շուրջ 113 անձ։ խաղաղ հավաքների մասնակիցները դատապարտվում էին զանգվածային անկարգությունների կազմակերպման կամ մասնակցության համար։

2018թ․ Հեղափոխությունից հետո միայն 15 գործով վերանայում և արդարացում է եղել, որոնցով վճռաբեկ բողոքները բերվել են գլխավոր դատախազության կողմից միայն 2019թ․։ Դրանից ի վեր դատախազությունը լուռ է։

2008թ․ «Մարտի 1-ի» իրադարձությունների խորքային իրավական և քաղաքական անդրադարձ, գնահատական և հետևողական բազմակողմանի գործընթաց չի իրականացվում։
Ընկալման և գիտակցման բացը, արդյունավետ իրավական քաղաքականություն իրականացնելու կամքի բացակայությունը (կամ դրա ձևավորման անկարողությունը) ավելի ակնբախ դարձավ երբ 2018-2019թթ․ ՄԻԵԴ-ը հրապարակեց 2008թ․ «Մարտի 1-ի» իրադարձությունների կապակցությամբ գործերով և մարդկանց բռնաբարված իրավունքներին վերաբերող այլ գործերով կարևորագույն վճիիռներ, որոնք մեծ հաշվով մնացին անհետևանք, երբ «Մարտի 1-ի» իրավական անհետևողական և բովանդակային ոչ բավարար խորությամն քաղաքականության դրսևորումները տեսանելի էին․

երբ դատարան ներկայացվեց «Մարտի 1-ի» գործով մեղադրանքը այն պայմաններում երբ չէին վերանայվել իրենց քաղաքական և քաղաքացիական իրավունքներն իրականացրած և զանգվածային անկարգությունների կազմակերպման ու մասնակցության համար ապօրինի դատապարտված անձանց դատավճիռները,

երբ ներկայացվեց ոչ լիարժեք մեղադրանք՝ բաց թողնելով առանցքային հարցեր, որոնք վերաբերում էին ժողովրդի իշխանության յուրացմանը, սպանությունների կապակցությամբ գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարի մեղքի դիտավորությանը և այլն,

երբ մեղադրանքի ներկայացումից ի վեր որևէ էական առաջընթաց չկա «Մարտի 1-ի» իրադարձությունների կապակցությամբ ապօրինի դատապարտված անձանց դատավճիռների վերանայման հարցում,

երբ առնվազն 20 տարիների ընթացքում կոռուպցիայով, մարդու իրավունքների դեմ և հակաժողովրդավարական գործունեությամբ իրեն արատավորած դատական համակարգի այդ խարանը մաքրելու ուղղությամբ որևէ գործնական քայլ չկատարվեց և մսխվեցին 2018-2019թթ․ ՄԻԵԴ-ի վճիռները և դրանցով ընձեռնված հնարավորությունները։ Դեռ ավելին՝ օրենսդրական բարեփոխումների անվան տակ արգելափակվեց այդ վճիռների համար պատասխանատու դատական համակարգի առանձին օդիոզ դեմքերից ազատվելու հնարավորությունը,

երբ «Մարտի 1-ի» գործով դատախազությունը չէր դրսևորում բավարար կամք և ջանադրություն քրեական հետապնդումները համակարգված և հետևողականորեն իրականացնելու ուղղությամբ, առանձին դեմքեր հնարավորություն էին ստանում խուսափելու քննությունից կամ նրանց «ընծայվում» էր հնարավորություն ազատվելու քրեական հետապնդումից (Վահագն Հարությունյան),

երբ «Մարտի 1-ի» գործի առանձին բաղադրիչներով՝ ինչպիսիք են Ռ․Ք․-ին ապօրինի կալանքից ազատած և գործը կասեցրած դատավոր Դ․Գրիգորյանի որոշումների վերաբերյալ գործը, կալանքի վերաբերյալ ապօրինի որոշումները կայացրած դատավորների՝ այդ գործերով որպես անկողմնակալ և անաչառ դատավոր հանդես գալու թույլատրելիության հարցով դադատախազությունը չի դրսևորվում իրական հետևողականություն և սկզբունքայնություն, միմյանց հետ փոխկապակցված գործերով չի իրականացվում միասնական հսկողություն և տվյալների արդյունավետ պարզման ու իրացման գործունեություն․

երբ պետական մարմինների միջև արդյունավետ համագործակցության փոխարեն շատ դեպքերում հակազդման կամ սաբոտաժի դրսևորումներ են ի հայտ գալիս, ինչպես օրիինակ անհետացած փաստաթղթերի դեպքում, Վահագն Հարությունյանի կալանքի գործով վճռաբեկ բողոքի դեպքում, Արմեն Թավադյանի կալանքի պարագայում Ալիկ Ազարյանի ինքնաբացարկին չմիանալու,

երբ մինչ օրս որևէ կերպ չի դրսևորվում ոչ ոստիկանության, ոչ ԱԱԾ արդյունավետ համագործակցությունը «Մարտի 1-ի» գործի քննության շրջանակներում, առանցքային ծառայողներ կարծես արդյունավետորեն խուսափում են ցուցմունքներ տալուց և այդ կապակցությամբ չկա որևէ արդյունավետ միջոց,
երբ երկու տարի շարունակ ձախողվում է Սահմանադրական դատարանի ճգնաժամի լուծումը,

երբ չեզոքությունը որպես չափանիշ սկսում է կիրառվել այն բովանդակությամբ, որ ամբողջատիրական իշխանության գործիքները դիտարկվում են որպես ժողովրդավարական արժեքների և մարդու իրավունքների համար պայքարելու միակ և արժանի ռեսուրս,

երբ մեզ սկսեցին պատմել այն մասին որ դատական իշխանության մաքրում հնարավոր չէ Սահմանադրության պատճառով կամ եվրոպական կառույցների բացասական արձագանքների հնարավորության պատճառով,
և այլն։

Այն պարագայում երբ դատական համակարգը մաքրելու ուղղությամբ չկատարվեց ոչինչ և դրանում առանձին խմբավորումներ, զգալով իշխանության անկարողությունն, սկսեցին վերադիրքավորվել ընդդեմ այն նույն արժեքների, որոնց դեմ արդյունավետորեն պայքար է մղվել նախորդ 20 տարիների ընթացքում, ակնհայտ էր, որ «Մարտի 1-ի» գործի քննությունը մեկ առանձին դատավորի ուսերին թողնելը այդ գործի քննությունը ձախողելու նկատմամբ անտարբերության նշան է։ Այսօր դատական համակարգը չի կարող մարսել նման ընդգրկուն գործ։ Դատական համակարգի նախորդ երկու տասնամյակների գործունեության արդյունքն ու որակը դրա ամենացայտուն ապացույցն են։

Այս ձախողումները հետևանք են Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն ժողովրդավարական և իրավական պետության սահմանադրական բովանդակությունը խորությամբ չընկալելու, այդ կարևորագույն հարցերի վերաիմաստավորման, այդ բովանդակության դեմ ուղղված նախորդ ամբողջատիրական ռեժիմի գործունեությունը իրավական և քաղաքական խորքային քննարկման և գնահատման ենթարկելու և դրա շարունակվող կործանարար ազդեցությանը հետևողականորեն և արդյունավետորեն հակազդելու կամքի ձևավորման կարողության բացակայության։

Առհասարակ «Մարտի 1-ի» գործերն այն լակմուսի թուղթն ն են, որոնք հանդիսանում և առաջիկայում հանդիսանալու են ցուցիչ դատական և իրավական բարեփոխումների, կամ առավել ընդգրկուն՝ Սահմանադրությամբ սահմանված ժողովրդավարական և իրավական պետություն բովանդակությունը սպասարկող իրավական քաղաքականության գնահատման համար։ Իհարկե, այդպիսի գործեր են նաև տարիներ շարունակ և այժմ շարունակվող ունեզրկման զոհերի գործերը, կյանքի իրավունքին (սպանված զինծառայողների գործերը), խոսքի և հավաքների իրավունքներին և մի շարք այլ իրավունքներին վերաբերող գործեր, որոնք դարձել են և շարունակում են մնալ խարան ՀՀ համար։

Այս գործերը և դրանցով զարգացումները հնարավորություն են տալիս բարձր ճշգրտությամբ ախտորոշելու Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում ժողովրդավարության և մարդու իրավունքների ընթացիկ և իրական վիճակը, շարժման ուղղությունը։

Այժմ երբ նախաքննությունն ըստ էության դադարեցված է, իսկ դատաքննությունը վերածվել է թանկարժեք ժամավաճառության և ֆարսի, դատարանի բակում և դատական նիստերի դահլիճում տիրում է կամայականությունն ու թողտվությունը, որն ուղղված է Սահմանադրությամբ հռչակված արժեքների և իրավունքների դեմ և արժանանում է բարձր հանդուրժողականության, իսկ նախագահող դատավորն իր իշխանությունը կարողանում է իրականացնել միայն տուժողների իրավահաջորդների նկատմամբ, մենք ԴԱԴԱՐԵՑՆՈՒՄ ԵՆՔ մեր ֆիզիկական մասնակցությունը այդ անբովանդակ միջոցառմանը։

Մեր հետագա քայլերին կանդրադառնանք ըստ զարգացումների։

Տիգրան Եգորյանը դաժանորեն է արտահայտվել Մարտի 1-ի թեմայով...  :Think:

----------

